# What Are You Brewing III



## raven19 (1/1/10)

New Decade, new thread, after 200+ pages in the WAYB II thread.

Lets start a fresh thread for 2010 and beyond...  

Previous threads:
WAYB I:
WAYB I Thread

WAYB II:
WAYB II Thread


----------



## raven19 (1/1/10)

Mashed this in overnight, 70% efficiency dropped to 65% - maybe due to a big grain bill?  

Its boiling away now...


Recipe: 17 RIS 'Span of the Decades'
Style: Imperial Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.36 L
Estimated OG: 1.080 SG
Estimated Color: 94.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 59.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 75.47 % 
0.50 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 6.29 % 
0.40 kg Caramalt (125.0 SRM) Grain 5.03 % 
0.40 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 5.03 % 
0.35 kg Crystal (140.0 SRM) Grain 4.40 % 
0.30 kg Roast Barley (1400.0 SRM) Grain 3.77 % 
25.00 gm Chinese Cluster [6.80 %] (60 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinese Cascade [5.80 %] (60 min) Hops 15.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinese Cascade [5.80 %] (30 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinese Cluster [6.80 %] (30 min) Hops 13.9 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1084 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.95 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
600 min Mash In Add 20.72 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 11.60 L of water at 97.2 C 75.6 C


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (1/1/10)

Finaly whacked this into bottles for aging this morning - 

RIS 1/2 Batch 
Imperial Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 26/11/2009 
Batch Size: 10.00 L
Boil Size: 11.45 L
Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 75.48 % 
500.00 gm Black Barley (Stout) (985.0 EBC) Grain 9.44 % 
500.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 9.44 % 
199.15 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 3.76 % 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (60 min) Hops 39.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (30 min) Hops 25.6 IBU 
29.11 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (15 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
12.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (15 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (3 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
0.51 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
5.11 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
100.00 gm Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 1.89 % 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale


Measured Original Gravity: 1.098 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.020 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 10.24 % 
Bitterness: 86.1 IBU
Est Color: 178.3 EBC


Mash Profile

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash Heat to 65.0 C over 2 min 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C 

Fingers crossed for this one!


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (1/1/10)

And put this one down 5 min ago....

Belgian Bitsa Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 1/01/2010 
Batch Size: 19.00 L 
Boil Size: 23.50 L
Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 79.21 % 
500.00 gm Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 9.90 % 
300.00 gm Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 5.94 % 
250.00 gm Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 4.95 % 
28.30 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
28.30 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (30 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Abbey Ale (White Labs #WLP530) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.20 %
Bitterness: 27.3 IBU
Est Color: 11.1 EBC 


Mash Profile

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash Heat to 66.0 C over 10 min 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 0.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C


----------



## bulp (1/1/10)

Ripped straight from brewing classic styles, just a couple of weeks late, damn lack of organization 

Recipe: Better late than never 
Brewer: Brett
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Christmas/Winter Specialty Spice Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.65 L
Estimated OG: 1.095 SG
Estimated Color: 22.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 44.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 77.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.84 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett)Grain 93.28 % 
0.48 kg Dark Crystal (98.0 SRM) Grain 5.03 % 
0.16 kg Black (Patent) Malt (500.0 SRM) Grain 1.69 % 
39.62 gm Horizon [10.00 %] (90 min) Hops 44.5 IBU 
0.13 tsp All Spice (Ground Dry 1/8 tsp) (Boil 1.0 mMisc 
0.13 tsp Nutmeg (Ground dry1/8 tsp) (Boil 1.0 min) Misc 
0.25 tsp Ginger (ground dry 1/4 tsp) (Boil 1.0 min)Misc 
0.50 tsp Cinnamon (ground dry 1/2 tsp) (Boil 1.0 miMisc 
1 Pkgs Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.48 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 28.43 L of water at 72.7 C 67.0 C 
15 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 20 min 77.0 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mckenry (1/1/10)

Just finsihed cleaning up and packing away.
Did the good doctors Golden Ale, but bittered with Simcoe, then Amarillo @ 20 & flameout.
50L of the stuff.


----------



## Bizier (1/1/10)

I am brewing a Hefeweizen inspired by Zwickel's more recent posts.


----------



## jyo (1/1/10)

Did my second All Grain yesterday and went with Tony's Little Creatures Bright Ale clone. 

23 litre batch ended up at 1040. Didn't have any Cascade, so used Simcoe (12.2 AA) (which I havent used previously) instead, had to halve the additions.

Forgot to add the whirlfloc, so may not be a very 'bright' ale :blink: , but tastes byoodiful in the hydro readings.

Cheers, John.


----------



## yardy (1/1/10)

Bizier said:


> I am brewing a Hefeweizen inspired by Zwickel's more recent posts.





care to share Biz ?

cheers
Dave


----------



## Bribie G (1/1/10)

First brew of '10 - Kiwi Pale, a sort of fake lager.

4000 BB Galaxy
225 Carapils
500 Polenta

67 degrees 90 mins

30 Green Bullet flowers 60 mins
20 Motueka flowers 20 mins

20 Motueka hop tea sometime in cold conditioning

500 dex
Nottingham - both sides of a twin repack as I'm going to ferm it out at 15 degrees for a clean fake lager.


----------



## yardy (1/1/10)

BribieG said:


> First brew of '10 - Kiwi Pale, a sort of fake lager.
> 
> 4000 BB Galaxy
> 225 Carapils
> ...




looks good Bribie, getting the head retention and some body from the carapils without the caramel _hit_, just wondering though, if you're going with the 2 packs of Notts @ 15 why not 2 packs of S-189 @ 10 ?

is it purely because of the lagering time ?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Fourstar (1/1/10)

itmechanic said:


> Just cubed the following American Lager and mashed in the James Squire "The Craic" clone, brewed many times and is a house favourite. Thanks to Fourstar for the recipe. :icon_drool2:



I agree, its quite a good recipe this one but i think it needs a little complexity. Next time to make it a little more JS like im going to sub my roast barley down with carafa and go with something along the lines of.

80% Pale Malt
10% Flaked barley
5% Roast Barley
5% Carafa Special II

Keep it at around 4-4.5% abv and it will be. :icon_drool2: 

After having my Black IPA with nothing but carafa to get it BLACK and it ending up so dreadfully smooth im tempted try it on a dry stout. I think i will do it with a very high % of carafa and see what it ends up like... say 15-20%


----------



## brando (1/1/10)

Brewed this again today for the second time. Just finished a keg of the first version and loved it. I don't seem to see much caraaroma used in recipes here, but I'm loving it. 

Recipe: Brando's ESB
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.24 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 21.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.70 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (TF) (6.3 EBC) Grain 88.74 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 3.79 % 
30.00 gm Fuggles [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
35.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (60 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.13 tsp Gelatin (Primary 4.0 days) Misc 
9.00 gm Polyclar (Secondary 3.0 days) Misc 
0.40 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 7.47 % 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: BIAB Full volume Single Infusion, Medium body, Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 4.90 kg
----------------------------
BIAB Full volume Single Infusion, Medium body, Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Infusion Add 35.26 L of water at 69.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
Ferment at 20 degrees for this yeast.
Pale malt was Maris Otter, not Golden Promise.
90 min mash at 67 degrees.


----------



## RdeVjun (1/1/10)

brando said:


> Brewed this again today for the second time. Just finished a keg of the first version and loved it. I don't seem to see much caraaroma used in recipes here, but I'm loving it.


You must have seen this thread then brando? Caraaroma in Dr S' Landlord is in!
An interesting Landlord variation there, I'm quite a fan of the 3% Caraaroma version too. I've gone back to using sugar in it as well, can be too overtly grainy without it IMO.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (1/1/10)

yardy said:


> looks good Bribie, getting the head retention and some body from the carapils without the caramel _hit_, just wondering though, if you're going with the 2 packs of Notts @ 15 why not 2 packs of S-189 @ 10 ?
> 
> is it purely because of the lagering time ?
> 
> ...



I've also got a twin of S-189 but the Notto has been hanging around for a while and I'm using it up on a fake lager as I wouldn't unleash it on an unsuspecting ale <_< Also I'm hoping to crank it out in about 3 weeks. I actually do ferment S-189 at around 15 and it does really well at those temps but produces a lot of sulphur and needs a few weeks in lagering to get rid of it, swings and roundabouts. :icon_cheers:


----------



## MitchDudarko (1/1/10)

Got 20L of Dr. Smurto's GA in the fermenter. Pitched the yeast on Wednesday, no action still this morning (Friday) so I chucked in another pack of yeast that I bothered to rehydrate this time and it's now going gangbusters. Oh it's my first AG brew too, so fingers crossed it turns out drinkable at least. Waiting on the grain to arrive for my next brew, the Aussie pseudo lager from the recipe db.


----------



## goatherder (2/1/10)

Citra Smash

TF MO mashed at 67 to 1.052
20g Citra at 20, 15, 10 & 5min for 40 IBUs
Wyeast 1187 Ringwood
20g Citra dry hop after primary.


----------



## devo (2/1/10)

I'm clearing out some left over hops before they lose their punch so knocked up a hop mongrel pale ale bittering with POR and then adding 1 hallertau plug, 40gm of NZ super alpha, 45gm of NZ southern cross flowers and 25gm of Glacier pellets. Will be dumping batch onto the US05 yeast cake that I brewed the week before.


----------



## Muggus (2/1/10)

First of the year. My standard keg filler.

Sauvin SMASH Pale Ale
4.0kg Joe White Pilsner

Mash at 66 degrees for 90 min

10g Nelson Sauvin pellets - FWH
30g Nelson Sauvin pellets - 15min
30g Nelson Sauvin pellets - 5min
30g Nelson Sauvin pellets - Dry (7 days)

US-05 at 18 degrees

24L batch
Expected OG - 1.048

3rd time making this, piece of cake to make and goes down a treat.


----------



## warra48 (2/1/10)

After 4 brews of my Twisted Gut APA, which were much enjoyed, I thought it was time to try something a little different. After all, variety is the spice of life.

This brew is about to come to the boil.

American Pale Ale
23.00 L 
Collected 31.5 litres into the kettle at SG 1.045 from 4.86 kg of malts.
Estimated IBU: 46.4 IBU

Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 82.30 % 
Munich 2 (25.0 EBC) Grain 10.29 % 
Crystal Dark (260.0 EBC) Grain 2.47 % 
Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2EBC) Grain 2.47 % 
Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.47 % 
25.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort HopHops 38.4 IBU 
35.00 gm Cascade '07 [6.30 %] (10 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
35.00 gm Cascade '09 [7.40 %] (0 min) Hops 
20.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
12.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale US-05 (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 
Mashed 60 minutes at 66C


----------



## quincy (2/1/10)

Brew No.1 for 2010 is the following Cream Ale for those balmy Sunny Coast afternoons. 

Was going to use polenta but decided on rice just for shits and giggles  

Ricecream Ale

4.00 kg Ale Malt - Barrett Burston (6.0 EBC) Grain 80.00 % 
1.00 kg Boiled Rice (2.0 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

IBU - 21.5
Color - 9.2 EBC
Est ABV - 4.7%

Currently in the kettle and boiling away.....

cheers
Q


----------



## Fourstar (2/1/10)

My cherry popper for 2010 as below! 

:icon_chickcheers: 

Belgian Wit 
Witbier 

Type: All Grain
Date: 2/01/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 42.1 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 42.1 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 10.5 % 
0.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.3 % 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 17.3 IBU 
7.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
40.00 gm Orange Peel, Navel (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.3 % 
Bitterness: 17.3 IBU
Est Color: 3.5 SRM

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 13.30 L of water at 74.2 C 68.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 78.0 C 72.0 C 10 min 

Notes
2g cacl to mash
5g cacl to boil


----------



## tommygun (2/1/10)

My first for the year something tropical! All went well, now, to the fermenter. 

25Lt based on KT Hopburst.

4.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM


1.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)


0.50 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) 

0.50 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) 

10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.50 %] (20 min) 

10.00 gm Galaxy [14.90 %] (20 min) 

10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (20 min) 

10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.50 %] (15 min) 

10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (15 min) 

10.00 gm Galaxy [14.90 %] (15 min) 

10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (5 min) 

10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.50 %] (5 min) 

10.00 gm Galaxy [14.90 %] (5 min) 

10.00 gm Galaxy [14.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) 

10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) 

10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) 

1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272)


----------



## Muggus (2/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> My cherry popper for 2010 as below!
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> ...


I thought it was your new years resolution to brew less Belgian Wit?


----------



## Fourstar (2/1/10)

Muggus said:


> I thought it was your new years resolution to brew less Belgian Wit?



Shhhhh!!!! h34r: 

Haha, nope just to brew more belgians other than a witbier! haha! Ive had a jungle style witbier w/pandan leaf, lemongrass, lime juice and zest on the cards for sometime now and im brewing this standard witbier so i can top crop and pitch a healthy yeast colony onto her when i get around to it! 

From then on it will be Tripel and Saison country for my Belgians for the rest of the year. After all i have made a resolution to enter all VIC comps so i need to brew a belgian of sorts for the belgian beer comp as i know my wits will have passed their prime by then.


----------



## Muggus (2/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> From then on it will be Tripel and Saison country for my Belgians for the rest of the year.


Oh yeah! That's my kind of country! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony (2/1/10)

goatherder said:


> Citra Smash
> 
> TF MO mashed at 67 to 1.052
> 20g Citra at 20, 15, 10 & 5min for 40 IBUs
> ...



Let me know when its on tap mate!


----------



## goatherder (2/1/10)

Tony said:


> Let me know when its on tap mate!



Will do mate, should be 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Stuster (3/1/10)

I also made an all Citra ale yesterday. Mine's not quite a SMaSH but pretty simple.


Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.23 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 11.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 96.00 % 
0.20 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
25.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (60 min) Hops 29.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (5 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Denny's Favourite (Wyeast Labs #1450) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Peteoz77 (3/1/10)

Gonna brew a German Hefeweizen this afternoon.


----------



## DiscoStu (4/1/10)

First brew of 2010 yesterday, bit of a make it up as I went with what I had on hand.

Recipe: AG16 - Kiwi Amber Ale
Brewer: Stuart
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.44 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 30.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale
0.30 kg Crystal, Light
0.30 kg Melanoidin
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt
15.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (60 min)
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (20 min)
30.00 gm D Saaz [5.80 %] (1 min)
US-05

Single infusion mash @ 66C for 60 min


----------



## Bribie G (4/1/10)

I'm doing a brew today and I'm not going to drink it - as such . Mate gave me a can of Coopers Euro Lager. I'll combine that with 500g LDME and do a 15L brew, adding some Calcium Chloride and Magnesium Sulphate to the brew, aerate vigorously morning and night for the first three days.

the yeast? Proculture Wood Ale (AKA 1469). B) Then after 10 days in primary I'll bottle off fairly turbid into Coopers glass and save the yeast cake itself in some Schott bottles for immediate pitching of a couple of Yorkies coming up, then keep the bottles as a yeast bank. On culturing, if the beer tastes sound then the yeast is sound (well as sound as a Coopers lager kit done on an ale yeast can be  ) Hint from Graham Wheeler (UK Real Ales book).


----------



## razz (4/1/10)

Just chilling now, thanks to the good Dr. Smurto for the malt bill.

Galaxy APA
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 4/01/2010 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: JD 
Batch Size: 40.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 41.02 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 % 

Amount Item Type 
6.00 kg Tradional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 
1.00 kg Munich Malt 1 (17.0 EBC) Grain 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 
0.25 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 

75 min - Hold mash at 68.0 C for 75 min 
20 min Mashout: Heat to 76.0 C over 20 min 
10 min - Hold mash at 76.0 C for 10 min 
-- Estimated Pre-boil Gravity is: 1.047 SG with all grains/extracts added 
Boil for 90 min Boil Ingredients
Boil Amount Item Type 
90 min 20.00 gm Galaxy 08 CB [15.00 %] (90 min) Hops 
90 min 10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
20 min 20.00 gm Galaxy 08 CB [15.00 %] (20 min) Hops 
15 min 1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
Dry hop 50.00 gm Galaxy 08 [15%]

1 Pkgs Denny's favourite 50 (Wyeast #Wyeast 2450PC) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale


----------



## Steve (4/1/10)

Dont you hate it when you get ready to brew and then realise that the missus has taken the only keys we have for the garage :angry:


----------



## razz (4/1/10)

Perhaps she has some ulterior motive Steve. Household chores when she is out maybe.


----------



## mje1980 (5/1/10)

First brew of 2010 is another mild with biscuit malt. Need more of this malt is all i can say!. Slightly different to the first, just due to the malt i have. 

Scotch finger mild x 2.

78.5% JW trad
7.1% Pale choc
3.1% Carafa 3
7.4% Caramunich 3
3.9% Dingemans biscuit

10g gypsum in the mash ( double batch )
69deg mash for 60 mins. 
Dark grains in at last 15 mins.

Newport @ 60 mins

1.035
25.75 SRM ( calc'd )
19.5 IBU

Whitbread ale yeast. 


Can't wait for this one as the last batch was bloody nice. Doing a double this time, and i'll bottle every last spare drop hehe.


----------



## jbirbeck (5/1/10)

I've somehow managed to get behind on the brewing so I'm planning a big couple of days, A Kolsch, an Alt and an APA. Will be the first for 2010. 

The Kolsch...I'll tweak the water to get it plzen style.

Style: Kolsch
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 20.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 3.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.60 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 95.83 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.17 % 
40.00 gm Santiam [6.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Santiam [6.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort HopHops 6.1 IBU 
20.00 L Distilled Water Water 
1 Pkgs Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 4.80 kg
----------------------------
Decoction Mash, Double
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
35 min Protein Rest Add 20.03 L of water at 52.5 C 50.0 C 
45 min Saccharification Decoct 6.44 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 
45 min Saccharification Decoct 3.91 L of mash and boil it 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 

The Alt...bit of Gypsum added to the water.

Style: Dusseldorf Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 20.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 13.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 52.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.70 kg Munich Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 52.63 % 
2.40 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 46.78 % 
0.03 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) Grain 0.58 % 
70.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (70 min) Hops 29.8 IBU 
10.30 gm Millennium [14.00 %] (70 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (70 min) (First Wort HoHops 9.4 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 5.13 kg
----------------------------
Decoction Mash, Double
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
35 min Protein Rest Add 21.41 L of water at 52.5 C 50.0 C 
20 min Saccharification Decoct 6.88 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 
20 min Saccharification Decoct 4.19 L of mash and boil it 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 



The APA...I'm thinking about whether it needs a bit of Amber or Biscuit to make the malt bill a touch more interesting...

Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 16.00 L 
Boil Size: 10.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 8.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 90.91 % 
0.30 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 7.79 % 
0.05 kg Special B Malt (180.0 SRM) Grain 1.30 % 
14.00 gm Warrior [15.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort HoHops 24.0 IBU 
12.00 gm DSaaz [5.60 %] (20 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Bsaaz [6.80 %] (20 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
12.00 gm DSaaz [5.60 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Bsaaz [6.80 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 3.85 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 10.04 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C


----------



## drsmurto (5/1/10)

Very big couple of days with all those decoctions!

I tend to do a 3 or 4 step infusion for my Kolschs so probably almost as much effort. 

My alts are single infusion although i do add melanoidin.


----------



## mckenry (5/1/10)

razz said:


> Just chilling now, thanks to the good Dr. Smurto for the malt bill.
> 
> Galaxy APA
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 4/01/2010
> ...



Is this right razz? I dont want to tell you how much I lose over a 90min boil... Nor start another evap thread.


----------



## mossyrocks (5/1/10)

My Chinese Cascade APA (Amarillo & Chinook) - currently fermenting away merrily. Will see how it turns out.

Cascade APA 
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 02/01/2010 
Style: APA Brewer: mossyrocks 
Batch Size: 22.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 29.54 L Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency:
Taste Rating (50 possible points):

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 54.5 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 18.2 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 18.2 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 9.1 % 
35.00 gm Cascade - Chinese [5.80%] (60 min) Hops 23.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinook [12.00%] (15 min) Hops 17.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.60%] (15 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade - Chinese [5.80%] (15 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade - Chinese [5.80%] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Chinook [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.50 items Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05(56)) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity:
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity:
Estimated Color: 9.6 SRM (5.0-14.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 53.4 IBU (30.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 4.4 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % (4.5-6.2 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume:
Actual Calories:


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Light Body Mash Tun Weight: 2.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 5.50 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 20.0 C Sparge Temperature: 82.0 C 
Sparge Water: 0.00 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 72.8 C 65.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 11.00 L of water at 92.7 C 76.0 C 10 min 
Step 3 Add 14.00 L of water at 99.8 C 84.0 C 10 min 

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## petesbrew (5/1/10)

Just a slightly altered Toucan Stout here. I'll do an AG version in the next month or so.
Coopers Stout
Tooheys Dark Ale
500g brown sugar
125g black roast
125g Special B
12g Willamette (4.8%) @ 60min
12g Willamette (4.8%) @ 30min
12g Styrian Goldings (4.6%) @ 10min
WLP005 British Ale


----------



## barls (5/1/10)

just finished a triple batch of my honey ginger with one of the boys from work


----------



## razz (5/1/10)

mckenry said:


> Is this right razz? I dont want to tell you how much I lose over a 90min boil... Nor start another evap thread.



Just some dodgy looking Beersmith figures mckenry. I start with 40 odd lts in the boil and then dilute back to the same volume after flame out.


----------



## mckenry (6/1/10)

razz said:


> Just some dodgy looking Beersmith figures mckenry. I start with 40 odd lts in the boil and then dilute back to the same volume after flame out.



Ah, fair enough. Understood. Thanks.


----------



## grod5 (6/1/10)

My 3rd AG

Recipe: Golden Ale #2

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 4.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item 
4.65 kg Pilsner (1.7 SRM) 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (1.7 SRM) 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (8.1 SRM) 
22 gm Magnum [13.00 %] (60 min) 
15 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (15 min) 
15 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (5 min) 
1 Pkgs US-05 (SAF) 


Total Grain Weight: 6.15 kg
----------------------------


----------



## Barry (7/1/10)

Mashed in a Belgian Pale Ale at 6.30. First batch in the The Liquid Amber Brewery. Mash temp ended up at 56oC rather than 66oC (might need new glasses) but some boiling water soon fixed that. Life is good. Need to thank Col and Dave from The Brew Shop for getting all the gear together for me.


----------



## yardy (7/1/10)

got this pencilled in for the maiden brew on the new system tomorrow

Galaxy Summer Ale

4.500 MO
0.500 Wheat
0.150 Flaked Barley

Galaxy @ 60 and 10 to 26 IBU

Windsor Yeast

cheers

Dave


----------



## Pete2501 (7/1/10)

First time wheat extract planned. 

WB-06 wheat yeast
1.7kg Wheat malt extract
1.7kg Extra Light malt extract
40g hop addition @ 45min

Will keg.


----------



## randyrob (7/1/10)

*Screaming for Change an Interpretation of Aussie Pale Ale*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
Colour (SRM): 5.2
Bitterness (IBU): 33.1

93% Pale Malt
5% Wheat Malt
2% Caramunich I

5.4 g/l Galaxy @ Mash Hopped
0.4 g/l Pride of Ringwood @ 60 Minutes

Single step Infusion at 66*C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20*c with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Doc (7/1/10)

Just prepping for my first brewday of 2010.
Doing a triple batch of Aidans Irish Red, but have just discovered I'm completely out of CaraRed (my special ingredient for this brew).
So I'm giving it the yank edge with a combo of Biscuit and Aromatic malts in place of the CaraRed. Won't be the same, but should be interesting. Might mix up the hops a bit tooo 

Doc


----------



## raven19 (7/1/10)

Barry said:


> Mashed in a Belgian Pale Ale at 6.30. First batch in the The Liquid Amber Brewery. Mash temp ended up at 56oC rather than 66oC (might need new glasses) but some boiling water soon fixed that. Life is good. Need to thank Col and Dave from The Brew Shop for getting all the gear together for me.



Good to hear you are back brewing Barry. Cheers to you sir!


----------



## Snow (7/1/10)

Just pitched the yeast on my first milk stout. Brew went really well and I hit all my targets. I was worried about how sweet it would end up with 400g of carared and 450g of lactose, but the hydrometer sample tasted pretty good, so I've got my fingers crossed! 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Kleiny (7/1/10)

This ones on the cards tomorrow first for 2010

The Yeast cake will be used for my next brew a Belgian Dark Strong (one for ageing for a few years)

Belgian Blonde 

5.5 kg Pilsner malt
200g Melanoidan
200g Wheat Malt
600g Sugar

20g Chinese Saaz FWH
60g Chinese Saaz 60min
20g Chinese Saaz 10min

Wyeast Trappist Blend

And also one to see what i make of the Chinese Saaz

Kleiny

Edit: I think i might hold off on the chinese Saaz and use some other hops i have in the freezer, decided with all the unrest on quality not to waste beer and talk to some friends for whom i value there appinion before decideing on using the hops or writing them off.

So may just use styrian goldings or hersbrucker to 30 - 40 IBU


----------



## manticle (7/1/10)

Cold conditioning: Aceto-stout

Fermenting: wild yeast brown and wild yeast dubbel.

Brewery needs some lovin'.........................................

With chlorine, sodium met, star san, boiling water and every other microorganism killer known to brewing kind.

Very very unhappy.


----------



## bradsbrew (8/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Put this one down yesterday.
> 
> Series 2 Kingswood Sump Oil Stout
> 
> ...






winkle said:


> Gee that smelt good going into the NC cube  . You've got me thinking about changes to my house stout now.






TidalPete said:


> Me too!
> Never been really happy with my stouts to date.
> 
> TP



First impressions of this beer and the other I made on the day guys is the chinese cluster has lowered the quality significantly. I do not have alot experience in this field but these hops have left a distinct taste/flavour to each beer brewed with them. The stout is quite drinkable but not to standard. I am over these hops and this is the last time I will mention them. In future I will spend my money on fresh packed hops from a trusted local source. 

Brad


----------



## bradsbrew (9/1/10)

Putting this one down in the morning.... my first Vienna Lager

3.5kg Vienna
1.0kg BB Pils
0.030 Black malt

20g first gold @ 60
15g czech saaz @10
15G czech saaz @5

wyeast 2124 

Brad


----------



## Barry (9/1/10)

Just mashed in Saison at 63oC, want it dry. Will also add some glucose to the boil. What a beautiful morning. Mainly brewing Belgians so I can get away with low to mid 20's fermenting temps.


----------



## A3k (9/1/10)

Barry said:


> Just mashed in Saison at 63oC, want it dry. Will also add some glucose to the boil. What a beautiful morning. Mainly brewing Belgians so I can get away with low to mid 20's fermenting temps.




Hi Barry,
what was your recipe?
i tapped my saison keg a couple of days ago and am extremely impressed.


----------



## kirem (9/1/10)

woke up to a 3.5% session APA at 75degC - auto started at 3am

Pulling batch sparge number 3 atm


----------



## Barry (9/1/10)

I hope I will be impressed too.

2.5 kg Vienna malt (because I love it)
1.5 kg Pils malt
0.5 kg wheat malt
0.1 kg carared
0.1 kg acid malt for pH and some crispness 
0.4 kg glucose

60 gms Hallertaur 4% 60 mins
30 gms Saaz 4% 10 mins

5 gms CaCl
Whitelabs Saison blend
Mash at 63oC 75 mins, 68oC for 15 mins

Hoping the Vienna and carared will give an orange colour. A great beer for the summer. enjoy yours.


----------



## bum (9/1/10)

Quick and dirty APA.

2.5 kg LDME
500g dex
200g carapils
200g dark crystal (long story, I know it doesn't necessarily belong)
20g Magnum @ 60
18g Pearle @ 30
10g each Galaxy and Simcoe @ 10
15g each Galaxy and Simcoe @ flameout
Will dry hop with more galaxy and simcoe depending on how the samples are travelling towards the end of primary.
US-05


----------



## Peter Wadey (9/1/10)

Barry said:


> Just mashed in Saison at 63oC, want it dry. Will also add some glucose to the boil. What a beautiful morning. Mainly brewing Belgians so I can get away with low to mid 20's fermenting temps.



Comrade,
Good to see you wetting some malt at home.

Mashed 2nd beer for 2010 this morning - an APA with Centennial & Simcoe............. to replace the Amarillo APA that just blew out during clean up 

Weissbier is carbing up....looks promising for next club meet.

Pete


----------



## winkle (9/1/10)

Sadly the beer fridge is currently a saison free zone  .
Suffered a traffic grid lock getting the ingredients from Ross's.
Found a few ants in the mash tun when assembling the brew rig and decided to flush out the all thread.
Eeeeck, thousands of the buggers and hundreds of eggs!
That would have been an interesting addition to a saison


----------



## Bribie G (9/1/10)

First Yorkshire bitter of 2010 - Pre World War I style

Calcium Carbonate in the mash, Calcium Chloride.

5000 Maris Otter
250 Polenta
300 Barrett Burston Caramalt

67 degrees 90 mins

[I've chickened out of the Caraaroma for this one and will use that for an Irish Red / amber style.]

300 white sugar in kettle

2 plugs UK Fuggles and 20g Northdown 60 mins
20g EKG 10 mins
1 plug Styrian Goldings towards the end of primary, in giant tea ball.

Wort caramelisation with 1L of wort.

Proculture Wood Ale (1469)

Edit: <waxes lyrical>
You know when you stop and think, it's frign miraculous that I can produce an authentic Yorkshire bitter from malts ex Thomas Fawcett at Castleford, Hops from the gardens of Kent and Herefordshire, not to mention the hop yards of Slovenia Nestling in the shadows of the Eastern Alps, seeded with yeast derived from the very stone squares of my ancestors - All whilst brewing on Bribie Island. Twenty years ago, what I'm doing now would have been science fiction.

Thanks to all who have made it possible, especially companies such as CraftBrewer who have enabled our craft to progress to what it is today. Imagine what we will be doing in ten years time.
<end waxing>


recreating TED ? :mellow:


----------



## brando (9/1/10)

Tomorrow...

Rye Ale attempt #1

3000 BB Pilsner Galaxy
900 Rye Malt
900 Dark Wheat Malt
200 Carared

90 min mash @ 65 degrees.

18g Superpride (60min)
15g Hallertau (15min)
15g Hallertau (5min)
30g Czech Saaz (0min) - at flameout 

75min boil

US05 yeast


----------



## RdeVjun (9/1/10)

BribieG said:


> First Yorkshire bitter of 2010 - Pre World War I style


<snip>
Some top work there Bribie, I've been wondering about a cup or two of maize in this sort of Landlord-esque thing instead of/ in addition to the sugaz. I've only used it in the Munich Helles before now.

That's a lot of bittering IBUs though, what's the AA% of your Fuggles and Northdown? 5.6 and 8.1 respectively? At 60 together I make those about 40IBUs?

I used to think 3L caramelised was right but now I realaise that's just too much, particularly with GP and maybe MO too, with that much my 90 minute boils might've overdone it as well, so 1L would be OK to give the caramel a shove.

Oh, and maybe try it with Bairds stuff from Arbroath even! Dunno if their new plant (pneumatic) is up and running yet, so maybe it is all from south of the border. I think Ross only deals in sacks of Bairds base malts though, so maybe sign up to a bulk buy if you want to try them, I got some Perle/ Pale Ale last time, it is quite OK for mine.

I don't think you'd get much of a TED out of it though, 67 would be too high perhaps? Not to mention the dry hops, stonefruit etc...  

My 2c... I'm doing my usual tomorrow, similar to this but with 100% Perle and a decoction.

Say, you catch that movie Billy Elliot last night on channel dix? Would've stirred the blood of any northerner I'd have thought, no naff scenes of the Angel or anything...


----------



## Bribie G (9/1/10)

Rde, the plugs are only about 12g each, so the bittering hops come to 45g roughly. As I don't use software I have been doing a twenty twenty twenty thing with my Yorkies, with a twenty and a twenty for bittering and the other twenty at ten minutes - example:

20 Challenger
20 Northdown
20 Styrians

20 Fuggles
20 EKG
20 Styrians

Some more bitter, some less bitter. So over time I get a feel for what each hop does, and record the results in my red book - a bit like a nice bike ride round the UK staying at a different Youth Hostel each night and heading out to see what the local pint is on tap :icon_cheers: 

You may remember that the 1768 you sent me got mixed up with a Wyeast Whitbread and turned into a yeast monster, well it is producing great beers. I'm keeping it going. Also I have never seen Billy Elliott believe it or not, I've ordered it through Quickflix 

Edit: and the Angel is a good reason for a tropical cyclone to hit Gateshead


----------



## RdeVjun (9/1/10)

Yep, I can relate perfectly Bribie- often my recipes revolve around whole plugs and I don't make a habit of weighing them individually. I had a thirty, thirty, thirty Landlord thing going for a while, so it was two plugs at each addition. I measured a few and some were closer to 15g which was fitting in with a pack of six being 90g like the pellets. I'll have to weigh a few more now, you've got me wondering if I'm dudding myself! Mind you, I reckon there's been a bit of a bitterness tour of hostels too, but I'd been attributing that to high- SG boils with lower utilisation efficiency, being a trouble- making 19L stockpot BIABer an' all!  

Sounds like that yeast blend is working out well too, the element of chance should never be underestimated!

I'll bet the Angel is wishing for a cyclone right now, probably freezing her (?) tits off at the moment I'd have thought!

:icon_cheers: 


BribieG said:


> Rde, the plugs are only about 12g each, so the bittering hops come to 45g roughly. As I don't use software I have been doing a twenty twenty twenty thing with my Yorkies, with a twenty and a twenty for bittering and the other twenty at ten minutes - example:
> 
> 20 Challenger
> 20 Northdown
> ...


----------



## winkle (10/1/10)

Got the Shootin' Saison down yesterday and will be pitching the yeast in a few minutes. After I mash in the 50/50% house hefe.

Shootin Saison 
Saison 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L Asst Brewer: catlean 
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston)
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) 
0.2 kg Munich 1 
26.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 25.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) 
7gm coriander seeds (crushed) 5min
peel of a small/medium lemon 5min 

single mash infusion 65 C
yeast 3711.

(Tet additions are plugs.)

there you go Chap Chap.


----------



## argon (10/1/10)

Put this own last night... second attempt at it. First attempt was 1st AG. Run out of samples mid week. Keen to have more on offer. Goes down well with many people. Cubed 17L ready for 7 litres of top up, when pitching on a yeast cake of WY1332 Northwest Ale. All went well without a problem.

Recipe: LFPA
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain BIAB
Taste: (.) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 5.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 59.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount  Item Type % or IBU 
3.80 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 67.86 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 17.86 % 
0.40 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 7.14 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 7.14 % 
5.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
50.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (5 min) Hops 12.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
25.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 

60 min mash at 66
10 min Mash out at 76


----------



## Weizguy (10/1/10)

I spotted the Redback clone thread this week and though that I should have a go at an ag version of the beer.
If it turns out OK, I'll have another house beer. Maybe.
Simple mash this time, and we'll see if it needs a ferulic acid rest.

I found some POR (and Saaz plugs) in my freezer, gifted from Brent, when I bought the Borret Mill.

Busy day here. Mowing the acreage and making a weizen. The combination is necessary to keep the force in balance.

Redback clone mkII - all-grain recipe
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 09-01-10
Style: Weizen/Weissbier Brewer: Seth
Batch Size: 32.00 L Assistant Brewer: n/a
Boil Volume: 43.01 L Boil Time: 90 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 80 litre kettle


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
2.75 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 50.0 %
2.75 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 50.0 %
24.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (60 min) Hops 18.2 IBU
15.00 gm Saaz [2.50%] (5 min) Hops 0.6 IBU
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.043 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.007 SG
Estimated Color: 6.8 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC)
Bitterness: 18.8 IBU (17 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % (4.3-5.6 %)
Actual Calories: 416 cal/l


Mash Profile Name: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body Mash Tun Weight: 7.00 kg
Mash Grain Weight: 5.50 kg 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C Sparge Water: 22.92 L

Name Description Step Temp Step Time
Saccharification Add 18.00 L of water at 73.7 C 65.0C 
Mash Out Add 9.00 L of water at 98.5 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Fourstar (10/1/10)

Today im putting down my Jungle Wheat beer. Taken inspiration from Archipelago Brewerys Samui Wheat in Singapore. http://www.archipelagobrewery.com/mainpage.html

2 Knotted Pandan Leaves, 30g lime peel juice of 5 limes and 20g of lemongrass ( Lemongrass is my twist) :beerbang: 

Was such an awesome quaffer, hope this turns out as expected!

Jungle Wit 
Witbier 

Type: All Grain
Date: 2/01/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
3.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 57.1 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 38.1 % 
0.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 4.8 % 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 16.8 IBU 
2.00 items Pandan Leaf (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 items Lime Juice (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm Lemongrass (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
30.00 gm Lime Zest (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
Bitterness: 16.8 IBU
Est Color: 3.8 SRM 

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 14.70 L of water at 73.1 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.50 L of water at 82.5 C 73.0 C 10 min 

Notes
2g cacl to mash
5g cacl to boil


----------



## winkle (10/1/10)

That looks interesting 4*, let us know how it goes.

Edit: they use Calamansi hey? I've got a tree out front  , but I usually use the fruit for medicinal purposes in G&Ts and Rhum.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

Looks great Winkle... I think this will be my next brew after this today

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.10 kg Treacle [Boil for 15 min] Extract 0.90 % 
9.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.97 % 
0.70 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 6.33 % 
0.30 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 2.71 % 
0.10 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 0.90 % 
100.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (90 min) Hops 39.7 IBU 
60.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (20 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
42.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 daysHops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
25.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.35 kg Invert Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 3.17 % 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.60 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
15 min Protein Rest Add 31.81 L of water at 53.5 C 50.0 C 
75 min Saccharification Heat to 65.0 C over 15 min 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C


----------



## RdeVjun (10/1/10)

Way to go ChapChap, looks pretty full on! B) 

Today I'm doing my first Carol (Caramelised Landlord) for the year: 90%g GP, 10% Aromatic, 67C, caramelise 1.5L, 20IBUs of Challenger for bittering, 10IBUs EKG flavour and 2g/L Styrian at FO, splash of sugaz, OG 1.048, all processed via the 1469 method. Not decocting this time, just the Aromatic and caramel- they seem to work fairly well together.


----------



## wakkatoo (10/1/10)

Doing a basic SMASH this evening once the temp drops a bit. Thermomenter is telling me 36C under the verandah atm!

Using the chinese saaz, so will see how the amounts go during the boil and might increase the amout I dry hop with into the cube.

5kg Powells pilsner malt (3.5 ebc)
50g Chinese Saaz @ 60min
30g Chinese Saaz @ 30min
15g Chinese Saaz @ 15min
Dry hop 15g Chinese Saaz into cube which will sit in storage for 2 weeks before ferementing.

Intention of this beer is to test the hops and if I'm lucky, get a nice easy session beer.


----------



## Fourstar (10/1/10)

winkle said:


> That looks interesting 4*, let us know how it goes.
> Edit: they use Calamansi hey? I've got a tree out front  , but I usually use the fruit for medicinal purposes in G&Ts and Rhum.



I wish i could get calamansi limes, had to go the old tahitian lime.  chewing on pandan leaf is tannic and bitter, you spit out the leaf and all you end up with is a beautiful nutty rice/malty flavour on the palate! It's awesome! Hopefully its a show stopper and doesnt end up like lemon/lime dishwashing liquid!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (10/1/10)

wakkatoo said:


> Using the chinese saaz, so will see how the amounts go during the boil and might increase the amout I dry hop with into the cube.



Be interesting to see how this goes.

Methinks it's a bit light on for hops in the aroma stage.


----------



## Thommo (10/1/10)

Brewing a Std Bitter.

20 Litres
3.8kg JW Ale
200gm Dark Crystal
100gm Cara Sp I

60 - Fuggles to 20ibu
20 - EKG to 10IBU
FO - 20gm EKG

Not sure on the yeast yet.


----------



## wakkatoo (10/1/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Be interesting to see how this goes.
> 
> Methinks it's a bit light on for hops in the aroma stage.



Yeah, that's what I'm thinking also - the cascade were not all that aromatic outta the bag when I used them the other day so I upped the amounts. Will probably have to do the same here.


----------



## Mantis (10/1/10)

That wheat brew looks great 4*, but where did you get the pandan leaves?


----------



## Fourstar (10/1/10)

Mantis said:


> That wheat brew looks great 4*, but where did you get the pandan leaves?



'Minh Phat' Asian mega grocer just off Victoria St in Richmond. On Nicholson St, you can see it form the corner. $1.50 for 5 of them.

Ive been hanging out for them so i could do this beer. Its been a while since ive seen them in stock there (i attend once a week). i have another 3 beers in line with 8/8 full kegs atm. it might be a while before i can ferment this bad boy! Maybe it can skip the queue!


----------



## sav (11/1/10)

Smashed this down yesterday with my mate next door.

Lcba 3,tony
90min boil
50lt batch size

Grain bill
8000gr Pils
1000gr wheat
1000gr carahell
Hops
70min bsaaz 15gr
70min simcoe 9gr
70min cascade 15gr
20min bsaaz 30gr
20min cascade 30gr
0min bsaaz 35gr
0min cascade 35gr
Dry hop 10gr of each
Us 05


----------



## drsmurto (11/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> <snip>
> 
> Notes
> 2g cacl to mash
> 5g cacl to boil



Still some work to do on your BJCP studies Fourstar......

Calcium chloride is CaCl2.

Calcium in the +1 oxidation state is a rare find...... Noble Prizes have been won with less, just ask Obama.


----------



## Fourstar (11/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Still some work to do on your BJCP studies Fourstar......
> Calcium chloride is CaCl2.
> Calcium in the +1 oxidation state is a rare find...... Noble Prizes have been won with less, just ask Obama.



Thats just laziness


----------



## drsmurto (11/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> Thats just laziness



 

Being a lazy bastard myself i cant really chastise you for that!

Its just the scientist in me cringing, stands out like a pair of the proverbials.


----------



## np1962 (11/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Still some work to do on your BJCP studies Fourstar......
> 
> Calcium chloride is CaCl2.
> 
> Calcium in the +1 oxidation state is a rare find...... Noble Prizes have been won with less, just ask Obama.


V. Lazy Dr S.

It is the Nobel Prize not the Noble Prize :lol:


----------



## bcp (11/1/10)

I'm about to do my first all grain this week. BIAB in an urn. An Alaskan Amber clone altbier, closely followed by Fourstar's american IPA. I'm then planning a delirium tremens - just found the grains of paradise for it (in Warrnambool of all places). I'm like a beginning swimmer who is planning the paddling pool, big pool and the southern ocean in the first day.


----------



## Fourstar (11/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Being a lazy bastard myself i cant really chastise you for that!
> Its just the scientist in me cringing, stands out like a pair of the proverbials.





NigeP62 said:


> V. Lazy Dr S.
> It is the Nobel Prize not the Noble Prize :lol:



Haha a wordsmith at work!


----------



## drsmurto (11/1/10)

NigeP62 said:


> V. Lazy Dr S.
> 
> It is the Nobel Prize not the Noble Prize :lol:



Crap......

Although Obama obviously won his for his noble intentions.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (11/1/10)

Have drawn up some Belgians for a pack of 1762 Abbey Ale II that I smacked yesterday

Third batch will be NSW Easter swap entry

Pale

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.05
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.47
Anticipated SRM: 7.9
Anticipated IBU: 23.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash Temp: 67

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.1 3.65 kg. Weyermann - Premium Pils Germany 1.046 2
3.7 0.15 kg. Weyermann - Munich II (Dark) Germany 1.002 9
4.9 0.20 kg. Weyermann - Caramunich II Germany 1.002 63
1.2 0.05 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.000 120

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 3.42 20.7 60 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 3.42 3.2 15 min.

and 

Blonde

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.54
Anticipated OG: 1.061 Plato: 14.87
Anticipated SRM: 4.5
Anticipated IBU: 24.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash Temp: 66

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
81.5 3.70 kg. Weyermann - Premium Pils Germany 1.046 2
3.7 0.17 kg. JW Malted Wheat Australia 1.002 2
3.7 0.17 kg. Dingemans - Aromatic Belgium 1.002 26
11.0 0.50 kg. Candi Sugar (clear) Generic 1.010 1

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
38.00 g. Tettnang Pellet 3.74 23.4 60 min.
15.00 g. Saaz Pellet 2.27 1.5 15 min.


----------



## Fourstar (11/1/10)

bcp said:


> closely followed by Fourstar's american IPA.



Ive so got to re-do this killer of a beer. i might chalk it up for sometime soon. Interested to hear how it goes bcp when its all said and done.


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> Ive so got to re-do this killer of a beer. i might chalk it up for sometime soon. Interested to hear how it goes bcp when its all said and done.



I've got a keg of this IPA pouring at the moment 4*, awesome beer!! :icon_drool2: :icon_drunk: 

Will be re-brewing my Xmas case swap beer tomorrow night, with a few minor tweaks!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (11/1/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> I've got a keg of this IPA pouring at the moment 4*, awesome beer!!
> Will be re-brewing my Xmas case swap beer tomorrow night, with a few minor tweaks!
> Cheers SJ



Glad you like it mate! Atleast you got to try it after missing the july swap  Remember to give it your vote in the recipe DB.


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/1/10)

Vote cast, and now i'm returning to my damn desk to dream about sinking more pints of it once i get home!

Cheers SJ


----------



## barls (12/1/10)

finished this earlier as my cube swap beer.

Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 54.00 l Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 58.95 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 40.00 l Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 48.00 l
Target Volume Transferred: 40.00 l Actual Volume Transferred: 40.00 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 40.00 l Actual Volume At Pitching: 40.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 38.00 l Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 38.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.037 SG Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG
Target OG: 1.053 SG Actual OG: 1.047 SG
Target FG: 1.012 SG Actual FG: -No Record-
Target Apparent Attenuation:: 76.9 % Actual Apparent Attenuation: 100.0 %
Target ABV: 5.4 % Actual ABV: 6.2 %
Target ABW: 4.3 % Actual ABW: 4.9 %
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 33.0 IBU Actual IBU: 27.0 IBU
Target Color (using Morey): 13.8 SRM Actual Color: 12.1 SRM
Target Mash Efficiency: 80.0 % Actual Mash Efficiency: 92.5 %
Target Fermentation Temp: 18 degC Actual Fermentation Temp: 18 degC


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
German Munich Malt 7.000 kg 83.3 % 8.0 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.700 kg 8.3 % 10.8 In Mash/Steeped
German Dark Wheat Malt 0.300 kg 3.6 % 0.4 In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Candi Sugar Amber 0.400 kg 4.8 % 6.3 Start Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
NZ Southern Cross 15.9 % 20 g 20.4 Loose Whole Hops 60 Min From End
homegrown wurtenburger 4.5 % 75 g 11.7 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
homegrown wurtenburger 4.5 % 69 g 0.9 Loose Whole Hops 1 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Whirlfloc Tablet 2 In Boil


----------



## The Scientist (12/1/10)

barls said:


> Target Apparent Attenuation:: 76.9 % Actual Apparent Attenuation: 100.0 %



Thats the best attenuation I've ever seen barls, would have been a bit dry though  

Sorry couldn't help myself, just being a dick. 

Wish I could keep good records of what happened on my brew day as opposed to what I had planned  

I brewed an Aussie ale on the weekend and went through 3 bottles of nearly empty gas to boil my wort. What a pain in the ass, try recording that. Let alone if the beer is good, try replicating that brew day again :blink:


----------



## Mayo (13/1/10)

English Bitter.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.85 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 28.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (6.0 EBC) Grain 90.91 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt, Medium (Bairds) (150.0 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 3.41 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.14 % 
20.00 gm Northdown [8.10 %] (60 min) Hops 20.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (20 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Northdown [8.10 %] (15 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.40 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 71.6 C 66.0 C 
30 min Mash Out Add 11.00 L of water at 94.0 C 78.0 C 
15 min Sparge Add 10.00 L of water and heat to 78.78.0 C


----------



## barls (13/1/10)

The Scientist said:


> Thats the best attenuation I've ever seen barls, would have been a bit dry though
> 
> Sorry couldn't help myself, just being a dick.
> 
> ...


she would be i think at that figure.
its my brew program, it puts figures in as you start. beer alchemy is a great program for mac. its almost one step ahead of me.


----------



## neonmeate (13/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> I wish i could get calamansi limes, had to go the old tahitian lime.  chewing on pandan leaf is tannic and bitter, you spit out the leaf and all you end up with is a beautiful nutty rice/malty flavour on the palate! It's awesome! Hopefully its a show stopper and doesnt end up like lemon/lime dishwashing liquid!



cool! i love pandan! i will give something like this a go for sure...
have made pandan and gula melaka and coconut icecream, that was bloody good....


just put this down: (just for a change from the 100 line promash printouts) SMASH Saazon:
100% weyermann pils malt to 1048 OG, 80g saaz bittering, 20g saaz flameout, 3724. 
currently off and away at 30 degrees outside under the bbq with yeast swimming everywhere like it's in a blender


----------



## kirem (13/1/10)

NthBrownAle

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

11-C English Brown Ale, Northern Brown

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.052
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 24 Max Clr: 43 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.28
Anticipated OG: 1.041 Plato: 10.30
Anticipated EBC: 28.9
Anticipated IBU: 24.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
76.3 2.50 kg. Bairds Golden Promise Great Britain 1.038 6
7.6 0.25 kg. Dingemans Biscuit Malt 1.030 23
8.5 0.28 kg. Bairds Amber Ale Great Britain 1.038 6
4.6 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
3.1 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 950

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. 2007 Magnum Pellet 12.50 22.6 90 min.
14.00 g. 2008 Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 1.8 5 min.


Yeast
-----

Nottingham/Swiss blend


----------



## yardy (13/1/10)

a quick wheaty, just threw the cube in the pool B) 

Sour Krout

3000 Pils
2000 Wheat

Hallertauer Aroma to 21 IBU with a little aroma addition of same at FO

Danstar Munich

cheers

Dave


----------



## raven19 (13/1/10)

Recipe: 18 Kings Kolsch Mk II

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 7.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 29.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.60 kg Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 83.64 % 
0.40 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 7.27 % 
0.40 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 7.27 % 
0.10 kg Caramalt (125.0 SRM) Grain 1.82 % 
40.00 gm Chinese Saaz [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 18.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinese Saaz [4.30 %] (45 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 2565 Kolsch (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.33 L of water at 68.9 C 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Error: Infusion temperature above bo75.6 C 


Notes:
------

SG 12 Brix (Filled cube perfectly) 1047


----------



## under (13/1/10)

Two in the fermenter as we speak.

1. Fents and Troys Cream Ale - It finished up today 1050-1013. Tasted a sample from the tube, beautiful. Crash chill tomorrow. Keg next week. Drink in another week or so.

2. Tonys Aussie Ale - This thing was nice going into the cube. Looking at a day or so more to ferment out, then crash chill. Keg mid next week.


----------



## winkle (14/1/10)

Getting geared up for a couple of batches this weekend.  

*Acerola Sour* 
Fruit Beer 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 76.92 % 
0.50 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 9.62 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 9.62 % 
0.20 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 3.85 % 
20.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 24.7 IBU 
0.25 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 kg Acerola Cherries (Secondary 4.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.19 % 
Bitterness: 24.7 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 4.3 SRM 
(It will end up bright pink/red after the fruit addition)

and a slight variation on a recipe Snow posted a while back,

*Batemans Dark Mild Impersonator*
Mild 


Type: All Grain

Batch Size: 23.00 L

Boil Size: 26.77 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 75.88 % 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 10.84 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 6.78 % 
0.24 kg Black (Patent) Malt (500.0 SRM) Grain 6.50 % 
22.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (70 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (10 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.29 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

I'm really looking forward to the sour beer, I could use one right now :icon_cheers:


----------



## randyrob (15/1/10)

*Meh Pale (10A. American Pale Ale)*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
Colour (SRM): 5.8
Bitterness (IBU): 39.1

92% Pale Malt
5% Wheat Malt
3% Caramunich I

0.3 g/l Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes
2.5 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes
0.5 g/l Galaxy (15% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes
2.5 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes
0.5 g/l Galaxy (15% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes

Single step Infusion at 66*C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20*c with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Spoonta (15/1/10)

Rob that looks good


----------



## j1gsaw (15/1/10)

Wacked a couple of pils down yesterday.

4500g Galaxy
500g BB wheat

Hersbrucker 35g/60m
25g/40m
20g/20m
10g/2m
Wyeast 2247PC Euro lager


100% Bohemian Pilsener

5000g Bo pils
N'Brewer 25g/60m
Czech Saaz 15g/40m
Czech Saaz 15g/20m
Saaz B flowers 8g/2m

Wyeast 2782 Staro Prague Lager


----------



## rowanb (15/1/10)

Cream ale recipe from one of the Jamil radio shows - pilsner, pale, flaked maize, sugar and saaz. 
http://beerdujour.com/Recipes/Jamil/The_Ja..._Cream_Ale.html

Lovely day in Sydney for brewing - just knocked off and am following up with a ripper bacon and egg pie from taste.com.au 
http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/1486/bacon+and+egg+pie


----------



## reviled (15/1/10)

Well got a busy busy day tomorrow but im starting to run out of beer so brewed this tonight, just turned on the chiller B) 

First brew in almost 2 months, been hanging out!! lol

54% Maris Otter
10% Maize
20% Rye
5% Wheat
5% Sugar
6% Global Caralight

60 - 12g Sauvin 11.6%
15 - 10g Motueka 8.6%

French Saison Yeast - planning on not doing a starter, got heaps of trub so will just direct pitch for some nice phenols!!


----------



## bradsbrew (15/1/10)

Finally got around to brew a Vienna 20 min into a 90 min boil ATM

Vienna Lager

3.5kg Wey Vienna
1.0kg Galaxy
0.25kg Wey Pale Wheat
0.027g Black Malt


20g Hallertauer Mittlefrau @ 60
20g Hallertauer Mittlefrau @ 15
15g Czech Saaz @ 10
15g Czech Saaz @ 0


Mash @ 65

2124 Bavarian Lager yeast

Brad


----------



## Goofinder (15/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> 0.027g Black Malt


Hope you're not expecting much from this! 

Looks good, I've got a Vienna on tap at the moment and it's going down pretty well.


----------



## raven19 (15/1/10)

Just crushed the grain and set the timer for this mild, a tweaked version of 3G's Mild.

6am brew Saturday.... 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 3G's Mild Mk II

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.035 SG
Estimated Color: 20.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 21.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.80 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 41.38 % 
1.80 kg Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 41.38 % 
0.30 kg Carapils (4.0 SRM) Grain 6.90 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (350.0 SRM) Grain 4.60 % 
0.20 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 4.60 % 
0.05 kg Carafa II (900.0 SRM) Grain 1.15 % 
30.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 15.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (15 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
0.5 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1469 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.35 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 11.33 L of water at 75.8 C 69.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 6.35 L of water at 89.0 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Mash 69


----------



## bradsbrew (15/1/10)

Goofinder said:


> Hope you're not expecting much from this!



Just a bit of colour. And i'm am quite impressed with the colour into the cube. I have no idea what it is supposed to look like but my calculations tel me this is a vienna.  

Cheers


----------



## Goofinder (15/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Just a bit of colour. And i'm am quite impressed with the colour into the cube. I have no idea what it is supposed to look like but my calculations tel me this is a vienna.


It was the 0.027*g* I was commenting on (rather than 27g as I think you meant)  

I used 50g of roast barley to get the colour in mine - was basically going off the specs as well.


----------



## browndog (16/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Putting this one down in the morning.... my first Vienna Lager
> 
> 3.5kg Vienna
> 1.0kg BB Pils
> ...




Hope you are going to bring some of that to BABBs mate.


----------



## browndog (16/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> I wish i could get calamansi limes, had to go the old tahitian lime.  chewing on pandan leaf is tannic and bitter, you spit out the leaf and all you end up with is a beautiful nutty rice/malty flavour on the palate! It's awesome! Hopefully its a show stopper and doesnt end up like lemon/lime dishwashing liquid!



Mate, you should be able to get them in an asian grocery store or if you want a tree, go to bunnings and get a cumquat tree, it is the same thing, I have one in my yard. Your recipe is very interesting, I have a kaffir lime tree in my yard, you use the leaves for cooking. They have very small fruit but are not useful for anything. I scratched the skin of one the other day and it had a very intense lime aroma. The Scientist was there at the time and he immediately said "I'd be putting that in a wit"

cheers

Browndog


----------



## RdeVjun (16/1/10)

browndog said:


> Mate, you should be able to get them in an asian grocery store or if you want a tree, go to bunnings and get a cumquat tree, it is the same thing, I have one in my yard. Your recipe is very interesting, I have a kaffir lime tree in my yard, you use the leaves for cooking. They have very small fruit but are not useful for anything. I scratched the skin of one the other day and it had a very intense lime aroma. The Scientist was there at the time and he immediately said "I'd be putting that in a wit"


My brewing horizons are broadening... ta! :icon_cheers: 

A bit OT: My family calls kaffir "testicular lime", a pic should explain. We all enjoy using the leaves and rind in cooking, I always tax my brother's kaffir/ testicular bush for the fantastically aromatic leaves and fruit when I'm over. Our family grew up with cumquat marmalade as we had a couple of bushes in the chook pen, we were never too fussed on it as youngsters, these days I wouldn't mind some at all though.


----------



## Screwtop (16/1/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Our family grew up with cumquat marmalade as we had a couple of bushes in the chook pen, we were never too fussed on it as youngsters, these days I wouldn't mind some at all though.



Was known as Tom Cat Marmalade at our place. Like you I miss it now :lol:

Screwy


----------



## winkle (16/1/10)

browndog said:


> Mate, you should be able to get them in an asian grocery store or if you want a tree, go to bunnings and get a cumquat tree, it is the same thing, I have one in my yard. Your recipe is very interesting, I have a kaffir lime tree in my yard, you use the leaves for cooking. They have very small fruit but are not useful for anything. I scratched the skin of one the other day and it had a very intense lime aroma. The Scientist was there at the time and he immediately said "I'd be putting that in a wit"
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Calamansi's have to be used green and 'piquet'. How about a scratch calamansi wit comp some time? BABBs?


----------



## daemon (16/1/10)

RdeVjun said:


> My brewing horizons are broadening... ta! :icon_cheers:
> 
> A bit OT: My family calls kaffir "testicular lime", a pic should explain. We all enjoy using the leaves and rind in cooking, I always tax my brother's kaffir/ testicular bush for the fantastically aromatic leaves and fruit when I'm over. Our family grew up with cumquat marmalade as we had a couple of bushes in the chook pen, we were never too fussed on it as youngsters, these days I wouldn't mind some at all though.


My cumquat tree produces a fair amount of fruit, far more than I use. If you ever have the urge to make your own marmalade then there's a free supply here  I had thought about a nice tart wit style beer with them but there's too many other varieties that I want to make first! 

Mashing in a dark ale now, like Tooheys Old but with body and more of a malty backbone.


----------



## Fourstar (16/1/10)

Seems like im causing a ruckus about this browndog! Yeah the calamansi looked like bigger cumquats to me and the beer i had was delectable. I should be top cropping yeast tomorrow onto it so i will give you results when its finished. As for the kaffir limes, i was tempted to run with using those leaves initially instead of lemongrass but i was scared the use of the leaf would be harder to control the intensity than the use of lemongrass. 

Either way, I know the aroma was delicious when putting it into the cube and the flavour of the wort in the bottom of the kettle was limey/lemony tart with a pandanus nuttiness. As long as the witbier yeast doenst strip away its qualities i'll be a happy man! :beerbang:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/1/10)

Got this down earlier in the week. A dark Lager of types.

End of Hols 


Date: 14/01/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.93 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 59.9 % 
1.46 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 29.9 % 
0.25 kg Weyermann Caramunich II (124.1 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
0.13 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I (949.5 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 
0.12 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II (1099.3 EBC) Grain 2.5 % 
80.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.30%] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
50.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.30%] (10 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Urquell Lager (Wyeast #2001) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Bitterness: 26.9 IBU 
Est Color: 48.2 EBC 

Mashed at 64C.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Tinny (17/1/10)

Well I will tell what I'm brewing...... Don't Laugh...... Coopers Lager (the one that comes in the kit)

This is my first ever home brew... wooooohooooo Plan is to bottle it this afternoon.

I think I will try a ginger beer next. 

Cheers


----------



## np1962 (17/1/10)

Tinny said:


> Well I will tell what I'm brewing...... Don't Laugh...... Coopers Lager (the one that comes in the kit)
> 
> This is my first ever home brew... wooooohooooo Plan is to bottle it this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Good onya Tinny, we all have to start somewhere!
Good news is....... only gets better from here  
Cheers
Nige


----------



## browndog (17/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> Seems like im causing a ruckus about this browndog! Yeah the calamansi looked like bigger cumquats to me and the beer i had was delectable. I should be top cropping yeast tomorrow onto it so i will give you results when its finished. As for the kaffir limes, i was tempted to run with using those leaves initially instead of lemongrass but i was scared the use of the leaf would be harder to control the intensity than the use of lemongrass.
> 
> Either way, I know the aroma was delicious when putting it into the cube and the flavour of the wort in the bottom of the kettle was limey/lemony tart with a pandanus nuttiness. As long as the witbier yeast doenst strip away its qualities i'll be a happy man! :beerbang:




At a brew day I had a year or two back, I had a nice CAP on tap, I poured a glass and for kicks, ripped out a stalk of lemon grass and gave the beer in the glass a bit of a stir, the taste was amazing and everyone tried it an was impressed with lemony zing it provided, I recommend you give it a go.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## raven19 (17/1/10)

Boiling water now for the Polenta and Rice in Mk II of Zwickel's Corona:

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 20 Better than Corona Mk II
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.17 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 4.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 54.70 % 
0.90 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 15.38 % 
0.80 kg Vienna (3.5 SRM) Grain 13.68 % 
0.50 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 8.55 % 
0.45 kg Carapils (4.0 SRM) Grain 7.69 % 
15.00 gm Chinese Saaz [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Chinese Marco Polo [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 18.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1056 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.85 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 15.24 L of water at 69.0 C 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.54 L of water at 96.5 C 74.0 C 


Notes:
------
mash 63


----------



## kirem (17/1/10)

Tripel

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.97
Anticipated OG: 1.104 Plato: 24.55
Anticipated EBC: 25.3
Anticipated IBU: 38.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 29.41 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.088 SG 21.14 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.0 0.20 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
15.0 1.50 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 70
75.8 7.56 kg. Hoepfner Pilsner malt Germany 1.038 4
7.1 0.71 kg. Cane Sugar 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.91 g. 2007 Czech Saaz Pellet 4.00 1.3 10 min.
26.00 g. 2007 Magnum Pellet 12.50 37.1 90 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3787 03/09 Trappist High Gravity




Notes
-----

Westvleteren water profile

6g chalk 
3g gypsum 
1.7g epsom 
11g baking soda


----------



## Jye (17/1/10)

Nursed this one through the brewing process and into the fermenter only find a 50c sized burnt patch on the base on the kettle... again  Couldnt smell anything burning through the boil or taste/smell anything once in the fermenter so Ill let it ferment out and see how she goes.

*Eleanor Wheat Wine III* 
American Barleywine 


Type: All Grain
Date: 17/01/2010 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Jye 
Boil Size: 27.46 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 80.00 % 
2.25 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 20.00 % 

30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
50.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (60 min) Hops 51.1 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (20 min) Hops 23.2 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (5 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 

5.50 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.50 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.101 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.101 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.023 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.15 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 13.27 % 
Bitterness: 81.9 IBU Calories: 973 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.2 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 11.25 kg 
Sparge Water: 11.60 L Grain Temperature: 30.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 30.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

SK Brew Hous Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 28.12 L of water at 72.8 C 65.0 C


----------



## The Scientist (17/1/10)

Jye said:


> Nursed this one through the brewing process and into the fermenter only find a 50c sized burnt patch on the base on the kettle... again  Couldnt smell anything burning through the boil or taste/smell anything once in the fermenter so Ill let it ferment out and see how she goes.
> 
> *Eleanor Wheat Wine III*
> American Barleywine
> ...



This brew has really got me interested. I'm yet to try one of your wheat wines Jye but have only herd good things. Any chance you may have one bottled which you could bring along to the next BABBs meet? 

I'm sure to brew one of these puppies soon, sounds too tasty to pass up.

Cheers,

Liam :beerbang:


----------



## Jye (17/1/10)

The Scientist said:


> This brew has really got me interested. I'm yet to try one of your wheat wines Jye but have only herd good things. Any chance you may have one bottled which you could bring along to the next BABBs meet?
> 
> I'm sure to brew one of these puppies soon, sounds too tasty to pass up.
> 
> ...



No worries, I should be at the next meeting and have a few new beers to bring along.


----------



## The Scientist (17/1/10)

Jye said:


> No worries, I should be at the next meeting and have a few new beers to bring along.



Awesome, now I'm excited :beer:


----------



## fraser_john (17/1/10)

kirem said:


> Tripel
> 
> A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report
> 
> ...



Interesting, per the Wyeast website, you going to trickle feed it the sucrose over its fermentation? What temp you fermenting at?


----------



## yardy (17/1/10)

Tinny said:


> *Well I will tell what I'm brewing...... Don't Laugh...... Coopers Lager (the one that comes in the kit)
> 
> This is my first ever home brew... wooooohooooo
> Cheers*



good onya tinny, 99% of us started out the same way, enjoy  

cheers



Planned brew for tomorrow is a smallish Munich Dunkel with S-189 to build up a decent lot of yeast for the Schwarzbier, probably about 85% Munich 1 with the remainder Galaxy and a smidge of Carafa, might even sub the Galaxy and use Vienna instead, thoughts ?

cheers

Dave


----------



## kirem (17/1/10)

fraser_john said:


> Interesting, per the Wyeast website, you going to trickle feed it the sucrose over its fermentation? What temp you fermenting at?



I'll get it going at the lower OG and then add the sugar.

I'll add yeast nutrient to the fermenter as well


----------



## Fourstar (18/1/10)

browndog said:


> At a brew day I had a year or two back, I had a nice CAP on tap, I poured a glass and for kicks, ripped out a stalk of lemon grass and gave the beer in the glass a bit of a stir, the taste was amazing and everyone tried it an was impressed with lemony zing it provided, I recommend you give it a go.
> cheers
> Browndog



Guess who has a CAP on tap and a stalk of lemongrass in the fridge! B)


----------



## reviled (18/1/10)

Planning to do this mid-week - Its essentially my Cream Ale recipe with the maize subbed for Rye and a bit of a hop change to let the spicy rye character shine through, also using Vienna instead of Munich cos ive run out of Munich  

2.5kg Golden Promise
720g Flaked Maize
90g Global Vienna
90g Carapils
36g Caramunich II
180g Cane sugar
60 - 6g Sauvin 11.9%
15 - 15g US Cascade 5.8%, 15g Motueka 7.1%
0 - 12g Cascade, 12g Motueka
Dry - 8g Cascade, 8g Motueka, 8g Simcoe
US-05


----------



## Kleiny (19/1/10)

Just finished a double batch of the great Brown Ale Operation: Mongoose, one of the greatest beers i have brewed, its pretty much Tasty Mcdoles Janets brown ale but earnt the Operation: Mongoose name when i threatened to hide the beer from those visiting for 09 VICxmas swap.

Lets just say there was nothing left in the keg at the end.

Operation Mongoose American Brown ale

Kleiny


----------



## manticle (19/1/10)

Can speak from experience - Kleiny's Mongoose is very tasty.

Just mashed in my next version of my all amarillo American Brown. Still trying to nut this one out - it was the first AG I ever made but due to accidents I made it over bitter, then blended it with an underhopped wort. It was spot on in terms of bitterness, flavour and sweetness for me but I've never been able to replicate it. I think the last couple have overdone the amarillo. Anyway today's version is:

All Amarillo Brown	

Size:	23 liters
Color:	37 HCU (~18 SRM) 
Bitterness: 38 IBU
OG: 1.060
FG: 1.012
Alcohol:	6.2% v/v (4.9% w/w)
Grain: 6kg JW Pilsner (would normally do 50:50 pils:ale but I've run out of ale)
250g Belgian biscuit
100g JW medium Crystal
100g JW Dark Crystal
150g JW chocolate

Mash: 60 minutes 
70% efficiency
Boil: 60 minutes
SG 1.046 
Boil Size: 30 liters
Hops: 20g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 60 min.)
25g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 10 min.)

WY1272


----------



## O'Henry (19/1/10)

That sounds delicious manticle. What was the hopping schedule of your last batch that you thought was OTT?


----------



## manticle (19/1/10)

My notes (which are rough - I've started dating things now to avoid confusion) suggest the following:

Hops:
30g amarillo (8.6% AA, 60 min.)
30g amarillo (8.6% AA, 20 min.)
20g amarillo (8.6% AA, 10 min.)
10g amarillo (aroma)

53 IBU (this figure may be a slight miscalculation because I used to boil in two pots, twice for every brew. I no longer have to do that).

OR this one (see what I mean about rough notes):

Hops:	20g amarillo (8.6% AA, 60 min.)
30g amarillo (8.6% AA, 20 min.)
20g amarillo (8.6% AA, 10 min.)
10g amarillo (aroma)

38 IBU


I also used 1 kg munich in place of some of the other base malt and it seems unnecessary. Previous yeast was 1056.


----------



## Bribie G (19/1/10)

reviled said:


> Planning to do this mid-week - Its essentially my Cream Ale recipe with the maize subbed for Rye and a bit of a hop change to let the spicy rye character shine through, also using Vienna instead of Munich cos ive run out of Munich
> 
> 2.5kg Golden Promise
> 720g Flaked Maize
> ...



Currently cold conditioning a Kiwi Pale with maize and Green Bullet + Motueka. I did it on Nottingham as more of a fake lager than a cream ale but I'll just have to try those Sauvins - I'll try anything once :lol: Any chance you'll be over here in Banjo Playin land again this year?


----------



## reviled (19/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Currently cold conditioning a Kiwi Pale with maize and Green Bullet + Motueka. I did it on Nottingham as more of a fake lager than a cream ale but I'll just have to try those Sauvins - I'll try anything once :lol: Any chance you'll be over here in Banjo Playin land again this year?



You definately gotta give the sauvin a shot, its a love it or hate it hop tho IMO, depends on what youre into I guess, you could allways buy a bottle of Knappstein Reserve Lager which will give you an idea!!

Motueka's great too, quite orangey and spicy at the same time!!

And sadly no I wont be over this year, but on the flip side I will be going to California, Vegas, Florida, Aruba, Columbia, Panama, Costa Rica and Mexico B) Oh yeah, and im getting married in 11 days :unsure: lol


----------



## manticle (19/1/10)

In vegas?


----------



## under (19/1/10)

Bribie's Fake Lager -

4kg Joe White Export Pilsner
0.5kg Rice
0.5kg Cane Sugar

90 min mash at 65 degrees
75 min boil

15g Pride Of Ringwood (FWH) 
15g B-Saaz 10 min

~20 IBU
~5 EBC

US-05 17 degrees


Smells and tastes great from keg to no chill cube. Cant wait.


----------



## under (19/1/10)

Motueka is very nice, and have got it ordered.


----------



## reviled (20/1/10)

manticle said:


> In vegas?



That would have been cheaper no doubt, and easier <_< 

No, getting married in a reserve in Auckland then reception at some flash joint right on the beach, all I know is I will have a couple of cases of Epic there to drink  lol


----------



## manticle (20/1/10)

Congratulations anyway.


----------



## Maple (20/1/10)

Congrats Rev!

well after a 2 month hiatus from brewing, I'm back on the wagon, or off the wagon...can't work it out. Starting simple with an APA

7Kg Trad Ale
1 Kg Carared
1Kg Munich II
500g Rye

Centennial/Amarillo/Cascade for the hops to 34 IBU


----------



## Fourstar (20/1/10)

Maple said:


> Congrats Rev!
> well after a 2 month hiatus from brewing, I'm back on the wagon, or off the wagon...can't work it out. Starting simple with an APA
> 7Kg Trad Ale
> 1 Kg Carared
> ...



Great to hear you are back in town!

Ive just recieved 1kg of CARARYE. Ive got a St. Rogue Red Ale clone lined up and will sub the dark crystal addition out for the cararye. :beerbang: 

I should have a decent St. Rogue Rye Ale/St. Rye Red Ale. on my hands!


----------



## Maple (20/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> Great to hear you are back in town!
> 
> Ive just recieved 1kg of CARARYE. Ive got a St. Rogue Red Ale clone lined up and will sub the dark crystal addition out for the cararye. :beerbang:
> 
> I should have a decent St. Rogue Rye Ale/St. Rye Red Ale. on my hands!


Sounds brilliant mate. Have to bring some to the next AA meeting...


----------



## brettprevans (20/1/10)

Maple said:


> Congrats Rev!
> 
> well after a 2 month hiatus from brewing, I'm back on the wagon, or off the wagon...can't work it out.


Dave you should have come over and grabbed your chinese hops and brewed with them h34r: 




Fourstar said:


> Ive got a St. Rogue Red Ale clone lined up and will sub the dark crystal addition out for the cararye. :beerbang:
> 
> I should have a decent St. Rogue Rye Ale/St. Rye Red Ale. on my hands!


umm well wheres the grain bill mate, share time. 
im going to miss the next AA meeting as im on a course. youll need to leave a sample with Dave for me.


----------



## Fourstar (20/1/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> umm well wheres the grain bill mate, share time.
> im going to miss the next AA meeting as im on a course. youll need to leave a sample with Dave for me.



Well i tweaked the recipe it a little to accomodate my hops (i dont have chinook atm and dont want to invest considering i have several KG of other US varieties on hand! )

Frm memory (i dont have my beersmith recipe on hand) it was:

OG 1.052
IBU: 44

69% Pale Malt
10% Munich
7% JW Caramalt
7% JW Med Crystal
7% Weyermann Cararye

30 IBU Magnum @ FWH
14 IBU Centennial @ 20 min
1.7g/l or 40g/23L Centennial Flameout
40g Centennial dry hopped for 5 days.
Wyeast 1272 American Ale II

Mash @ 65deg for 60 mins @ 2.8 L:G ratio

:icon_drool2: 

I'll be brewing it tonight or on Friday. Yes, thats 21% of crystal malts. Got to love those crazy yanks. hehehe!


----------



## brettprevans (20/1/10)

oh yeah that sounds good.

ive got all of that exept cararye. ill just use plain rye, jack up the med crystal. and ive got chinook. 

actually it sounds a lot like my king brown/amber ale 

edit: i think this was the recipe (or at least similar)
38L
7.8kg pale
0.6kg caraaaroma
0.5kg munich 1
0.2kg crystal
30g nugget @ 60min FWH
26g cascade @ 60min fwh
30g nugget @15min
26g amrillo @ 15min
13g cascade @ 5min
15g nugget @ 0
13g cascade @ )
13g amrillo @ 0
5g Amarillo (Dry Hop 5 days
5g Cascade Dry Hop 5 day- 
25g nugget Dry Hop 5 days
3/4 tsp epsom salt
3tsp gypsum


----------



## bconnery (20/1/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Dave you should have come over and grabbed your chinese hops and brewed with them h34r:


No. 
Because if he's had a few months off he might need time to get his brewing skills back up to the necessary levels to use these hops


----------



## brettprevans (20/1/10)

bconnery said:


> No.
> Because if he's had a few months off he might need time to get his brewing skills back up to the necessary levels to use these hops


i figured it wouldnt matter since his brewing skills may be suffering he could blame it on the hops and no one would question him! :lol:


----------



## Maple (20/1/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i figured it wouldnt matter since his brewing skills may be suffering he could blame it on the hops and no one would question him! :lol:


ha, you laugh, but it's pretty close to the mark. Issues everywhere on this brew, pump blockage, stuck sparge, target temp off by a few degs...it's all happening. So how good are those hops? CBF reading all the trash talking while I was away, and just decided I'll give them a blind go once I get back. 

Sorry back on topic.


----------



## Fourstar (20/1/10)

Maple said:


> ha, you laugh, but it's pretty close to the mark. Issues everywhere on this brew, pump blockage, stuck sparge, target temp off by a few degs...it's all happening. So how good are those hops? CBF reading all the trash talking while I was away, and just decided I'll give them a blind go once I get back.
> 
> Sorry back on topic.



IMO, they are ok. Nothing super special and they all lack in the aroma department. I havn't had anything offensive from them. The MP Pale ale i just made could have been better but unfortunatly its due to me pitching the yeast the night before we had a 40 degree day. needless to say it has some slightly ugly HB-eque yeastiness too it im sure its accountable during the growth period..  However it drinks well enough for myself and my housemate to still knock it off.  I could bring you some to try at the next AA meeting but i really dont like showing off faults. Maybe we can use it to showcase fault finding?!?


----------



## Fourstar (20/1/10)

Well ive just doughed in on the St. Rye Red Ale (Rogue - St. rogue Red clone w/cararye as the dark crystal)

Attached is the real recipe (my figures where close though). Interesingly the cararye doesn't taste anything like a crystal malt. i get deep cocoa, some mild dark fruit and biscuity notes from it. observing the colours of the choc rye and cararye they are different (on the craftbrewer website) and mine seems to match the cararye colour. Maybe Ross or anyone else can chime in with some info if the cararye is supposed to taste like crystal malt?

Should be an interesting amber ale nonetheless! :icon_cheers: 

St.Rye Red Ale 
American Amber Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 19/01/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 70.2 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 8.8 % 
0.40 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 7.0 % 
0.40 kg Cararye (Weyermann) (66.2 SRM) Grain 7.0 % 
0.40 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 7.0 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [12.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 30.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (20 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
50.00 gm Centennial [8.70%] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % 
Bitterness: 43.7 IBU 
Est Color: 12.0 SRM

Mash Profile 
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 70.8 C 65.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 87.5 C 73.0 C 10 min


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/10)

Doing my very first Red of the vaguely Irish persuasion and first usage of Caraaroma, so looking for malt driven and hops just in the background as they are in Kilkenny etc.

23L

4000 TF Halcyon
250 Caraaroma
150 Carared
250 Semolina

66 degrees 90 mins
500 Sugaz in fermenter

30g Admiral 90 mins
20g EKG 10 mins

Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale


4* I notice the use of the Calcium Chloride and Gypsum in your recipe. For an Irish Ale I was under the impression that Dublin water was very soft, hence the preeminence of Stouts, but would that also apply to Irish Ales in general? (Smithwicks etc) or do they Burtonise their water first I wonder.


----------



## drsmurto (21/1/10)

BribieG said:


> <snip>
> 
> 4* I notice the use of the Calcium Chloride and Gypsum in your recipe. For an Irish Ale I was under the impression that Dublin water was very soft, hence the preeminence of Stouts, but would that also apply to Irish Ales in general? (Smithwicks etc) or do they Burtonise their water first I wonder.



Interesting point to note is that the water source stated for Dublin is the River Liffey which Guinness DOES not use for brewing and never has. Its an urban legend that the leprechauns like to spout ad nasuem. Its presumably their attempt to continue to claim Guinness as their own when its now a multinational megacompany (that also own most of the distilleries in Scotland and Ireland) which hasn't had a Guinness as a head brewer for more than 50 years.

The water used is actually quite soft and the dark grains added after the base malts are mashed.......

So talk about water chemistry, carbonates, residual alkalinity will be way off as the roasted barley isnt mashed with the base malt. Its added as an extract liquid to the kettle. 

Which fits in well with those who have been added their dark grains when brewing stouts during the sparge.


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/10)

under said:


> Bribie's Fake Lager -
> 
> 4kg Joe White Export Pilsner
> 0.5kg Rice
> ...



Found a bottle the other day at the back of the cupboard that was easily 3 months old and it was bloody nice, better than any domestic Mega lager you can get from the bottlo. I've decided the next lot I do, I won't keg it, I'll bottle it in glass and just keep it for Easter :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Interesting point to note is that the water source stated for Dublin is the River Liffey which Guinness DOES not use for brewing and never has. Its an urban legend that the leprechauns like to spout ad nasuem. Its presumably their attempt to continue to claim Guinness as their own when its now a multinational megacompany (that also own most of the distilleries in Scotland and Ireland) which hasn't had a Guinness as a head brewer for more than 50 years.
> 
> The water used is actually quite soft and the dark grains added after the base malts are mashed.......
> 
> ...



Now that's interesting, I could do a steep with the red grains and add / sparge the resulting runnings to the kettle - I'm doing a 90 min boil so a bit of extra liquid into the urn won't hurt. Also I have a 10L cube of springwater left over from Xmas, it's very soft, so I might chuck that in as part of the initial strike liquor for the base malt. :icon_cheers: An top o the mornin to you.


----------



## Fourstar (21/1/10)

BribieG said:


> 4* I notice the use of the Calcium Chloride and Gypsum in your recipe. For an Irish Ale I was under the impression that Dublin water was very soft, hence the preeminence of Stouts, but would that also apply to Irish Ales in general? (Smithwicks etc) or do they Burtonise their water first I wonder.



Sorry bud, this is an American Red Ale e.g. American Amber Ale.  If i was doing an Irish Red the only thing i would add is aclacium chloride to get the Ca up to 50ppm for enzyme activity and yeast health.



DrSmurto said:


> The water used is actually quite soft and the dark grains added after the base malts are mashed.......
> So talk about water chemistry, carbonates, residual alkalinity will be way off as the roasted barley isnt mashed with the base malt. Its added as an extract liquid to the kettle.
> Which fits in well with those who have been added their dark grains when brewing stouts during the sparge.


Is this true to their 250 year old process or a new modern day invention (adding dark grain late, not the extract part)? My understanding was they well their water but i have NFI what their profile is like other than its supposedly balanced. Surely the brewery is doing some sort of modification to their water for repeatability and flavour profile?! 

Oh, just saw this : http://breakingnews.iol.ie/news/ireland/gu...lic-442090.html app they use the public water supply.




BribieG said:


> Now that's interesting, I could do a steep with the red grains and add / sparge the resulting runnings to the kettle - I'm doing a 90 min boil so a bit of extra liquid into the urn won't hurt. Also I have a 10L cube of springwater left over from Xmas, it's very soft, so I might chuck that in as part of the initial strike liquor for the base malt. :icon_cheers: An top o the mornin to you.



i'd just brew it as you usually do BribieG. There is no roast/acidic grains there so there is no need for carbonates at this stage anyway. Remember though, the 10L of spring water will cut your water profile by 1/3.


*EDIT*: Further reading finds that they get their water from the wicklow mountains which is the major supply for the Dublin population. Guinness = Dublin tap water But who's to say they dont RO or treat their water in some way.


----------



## drsmurto (21/1/10)

I'll dig the info up tonight about it as it was in a good history of Guinness that contained a lengthy and detailed interview with one of the brewers, Fergul Murray.

He was adamant that the water source is different to the public supply. I've no doubt that some water chemistry is going on but the large amount of carbonate you might think is needed to balance the dark grains isn't, as they aren't part of the main mashing process.

The article you linked to only suggested that Guinness was using its own water to supply the public, not that they had town water.

The separate mashes/late addition of dark grains is a 'modern' brewing practice, how modern i cant recall.

Another point to note is that since Guinness is brewed all over the world using different water sources, each brewery adds a flavour extract (the quantity differs) to the final product so that it supposedly tastes the same from every brewery. SO the concept that Guinness tastes better from the St James gate brewery is a romantic ideal, not a fact. 

All of this information comes from a Guinness licensed and approved history so i guess it needs to be taken with a grain of salt. Is it fact or marketing spin?

It certainly got me thinking about how i approach brewing irish stout. The addition of dark grains late in the mash or even cold steeped has been something people have been doing for years with the idea that it smooths out the roast bite.

EDIT - grammar


----------



## Fourstar (21/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I'll dig the info up tonight about it as it was in a good history of Guinness that contained a lengthy and detailed interview with one of the brewers, Fergul Murray.
> He was adamant that the water source is different to the public supply. I've no doubt that some water chemistry is going on but the large amount of carbonate you might think is needed to balance the dark grains isn't, as they aren't part of the main mashing process.
> The article you linked to only suggested that Guinness was using its own water to supply the public, not that they had town water.
> The separate mashes/late addition of dark grains is a 'modern' brewing practice, how modern i cant recall.
> ...




Taken from the article:



> *Guinness, the largest user of public water supplies in Dublin*, said it immediately offered to help the city council when levels became critically low, during the past week.



Would be cool if you could pull up that info. Be good to get some indepth history with the hope (as you said) that it is not a marketing spin.


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/10)

According to Protz, for Guinness iteslf: "Water comes from the Wicklow Mountains and is treated with Gypsum to harden it". Also the Guinness strain of yeast used in Dublin is highly flocculent and is fermented at 25 degrees sez Protz. Now wouldn't Wyeast love to get their hands on some of that  

Wow then after a two day fermentation they centrifuge the beer to remove the yeast.

:huh:


----------



## chappo1970 (21/1/10)

Well I am going to have another bash at this one. Just made a few little tweaks to suit

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.10 kg Treacle [Boil for 15 min] Extract 0.90 % 
9.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.97 % 
0.70 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 6.33 % 
0.30 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 2.71 % 
0.10 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 0.90 % 
100.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (90 min) Hops 39.7 IBU 
60.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (20 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
42.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 daysHops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
0.35 kg Invert Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 3.17 % 
1 Pkgs Wyeast Labs Thames Valley Ale III #1882PC Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.60 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
15 min Protein Rest Add 31.81 L of water at 53.5 C 50.0 C
SECRETE MASHING TECHNIQUE
75 min Saccharification Heat to 65.0 C over 15 min 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C

Not not going to caramelize this one this time see if that can tame it down a little.

(Yes BribieG I am after your crown  )


----------



## cdbrown (21/1/10)

Currently have this in the fermenter

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 034 Belgian Tripel
Brewer: Craig Brown
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Tripel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.86 L
Estimated OG: 1.084 SG
Estimated Color: 12.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 63.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 77.75 % 
0.72 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 8.61 % 
0.14 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 1.67 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (90 min) Hops 24.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1.00 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 11.96 % 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 7.36 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 19.19 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.28 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 

And planning on brewing this tomorrow night

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 02 Go For Gold
Brewer: Craig Brown
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Australian Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (40.0) Easy to make, simple infusion mash for a great easy drinking beer

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.96 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 11.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.60 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 86.79 % 
0.60 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11.32 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 1.89 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (2 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafLager West European Lager (DCL Yeast #SYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.30 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 13.82 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.85 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/10)

Chappo: go those sugaz, go those sugaz  - now your'e learning


----------



## chappo1970 (21/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Chappo: go those sugaz, go those sugaz  - now your'e learning




Yes master Yoda! :lol: 

The inverted sugaz are the key to a good ESB if you ask me.


----------



## winkle (21/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Well I am going to have another bash at this one. Just made a few little tweaks to suit
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> ...



Another batch! Strewth!! you must have bought your own pallet of grain


----------



## chappo1970 (21/1/10)

winkle said:


> Another batch! Strewth!! you must have bought your own pallet of grain




Just filling for the drinking season


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/10)

Challenger and Styrians, match made in heaven. If your'e kegging, get a teaball from Ross and put a plug of Styrians into it and drop it into keg :icon_drool2:


----------



## RdeVjun (21/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Not not going to caramelize this one this time see if that can tame it down a little.


Yeah, I thought that first one might be OTT with caramelising in the mix alongside all those specs. It calms down and rounds off after few weeks but eventually you lose some of the late hops too. Swings and roundabouts, old chap. Your timing with this might be important for the comps.  
BTW, love to know how that new yeast goes.


BribieG said:


> Challenger and Styrians, match made in heaven. If your'e kegging, get a teaball from Ross and put a plug of Styrians into it and drop it into keg :icon_drool2:


Yep, I'll second that Bribie, individually they're superb, together just brilliant! :chug:


----------



## drsmurto (21/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> Would be cool if you could pull up that info. Be good to get some indepth history with the hope (as you said) that it is not a marketing spin.



Ok, book is in front of me. Its called 'Guinness - The 250 year quest for the perfect pint' by Bill Yenne.

The relevant chapter is called ' Inside the gate with the Master Brewer'. 

A few more tidbits to start with (accurate or marketing spin, I'll leave you to decide)

Guinness Draught has 10% roasted barley.
Its 42 IBU (FES is 65)

The roasted barley is added to the kettle as a concentrated extract. 

Fermentation occurs at 25C and is finished in 60 hours. Its then conditioned for 4 days.

And the bit that has been speculated about ad infinitum - during the conditioning process another portion of a separate batch is added. Its referred to as the St James Gate brewing essence and is different to the main beer. How is not said for obvious reasons.

Water wise the only information in the book states a number of times that the water isn't sourced from the River Liffey which is one of (but not the only) supplier of water for dubliners. A quick search came up with a sign that is apparently in the Guinness Storehouse in Dublin - Link - which agrees with Bribie in that it comes from the Wicklow Mountains. I thought the book mentioned the source but i must have been mistaken.  

So i guess its a bit of a case of yes and no, the water from the mountains does feed into the liffey so on a technicality they use 'Dublin' water but whether it has the same profile as the one stated for Dublin is up for debate. Supposedly as its sourced from the mountains its more pure. Does that mean it contains less carbonates? Again, debatable. Has it travelled through much limestone at the point Guinness taps into it.... 

So since i have managed to not actually answer any of the questions i will throw this one back at you.

Suppose the water used in Guinness is low in carbonates.

Suppose they do actually add the roast as an extract to the kettle.

Does this make sense from a water chemistry point of view since they are implying the mash tun only contains pale malt (and presumably flaked barley although the grist is never mentioned in the book). If there isn't any dark grains in the mash tun then it would seem you don't need a high carbonate water to bring the mash pH back to the sweet spot.

A quick scan of the chapter of mash pH in Palmer mentions Dublin and Guinness as a specific example but the entire basis of that is that the dark grains are added to the mash tun. I haven't read anything that mentions carbonate adding to the beer tastewise, its always about the buffering capacity and mash pH.

So on that basis you could brew a stout using pilsen water if you added the dark grains separately. 

I think i have dragged this thread off topic for long enough. I'll climb back under my rock now


----------



## jbowers (21/1/10)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Generic IIPA
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: Extract
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 10.90 L 
Boil Size: 11.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.084 SG
Estimated Color: 8.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 90.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 76.92 % 
0.20 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 7.69 % 
21.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 47.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (20 min) Hops 27.3 IBU 
19.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (10 min) Hops 15.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.40 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 15.38 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: None
Total Grain Weight: 4.54 kg
----------------------------


Notes:
------
Some reason gravity came out wrong, so boosted it up to 11ish litres, added 400 gm dex and 200 more of DME. Aerated with both pump and drill spoon thing (20-25 minutes pump). Pitched a pack of us-05.


----------



## grod5 (21/1/10)

Inspired by Doctor S, I am going to do this Saturday.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 13.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pilsner (3.3 EBC) Grain 52.63 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (16.0 EBC) Grain 21.05 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (3.3 EBC) Grain 21.05 % 
0.25 kg Cara Munich T1 (90.0 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 23.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-05 (SAF) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.75 kg


----------



## hefevice (21/1/10)

To celebrate the birth of child #3, I've brewed a Belgian Dark Strong based on "Brew Like a Homebrewer" from Brewing Classic Styles.

Recipe as follows:

Recipe: Oude Headwetter Batch #18
Brewer: Geoff Everist
Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.103 SG
Estimated Color: 39.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 34.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.80 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (2.0 SRM) Grain 63.77 % 
1.36 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 12.75 % 
0.45 kg Aromatic Malt (26.0 SRM) Grain 4.22 % 
0.45 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 4.22 % 
0.45 kg Special B Malt (180.0 SRM) Grain 4.22 % 
0.23 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 2.13 % 
0.23 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 2.13 % 
69.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.60 %] (60 min)Hops 34.2 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.70 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (275.0 SRM) Sugar 6.56 % 

1 Pkgs Belgian Abbey II (Wyeast Labs #1762) 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.96 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 19.93 L of water at 77.1 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 9.96 L of water at 96.9 C 75.6 C

Brew day went well and I hit all my numbers (2 SG points over on the OG, but can't complain about that). Made a 3L starter from a Single I brewed 2 weeks ago. Main screw up was that the wort sat for 2 days waiting for the yeast to be ready to pitch.

Main change to Jamil's recipe is to replace sugaz in the boil with Dark Candi Syrup, which I will gradually feed to the fermentation over 3 days once the main krausen has begun to subside.

Plan is to bottle this batch and open one every year on the little tacker's birthday.

Edit: Grandma


----------



## chappo1970 (21/1/10)

Maybe rename it the "Ja Knut Kracker"? 3 kids = very brave! Maybe buy a TV?


----------



## hefevice (22/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Maybe rename it the "Ja Knut Kracker"? 3 kids = very brave! Maybe buy a TV?



Heh...especially at my (and SWMBO's) age and given our current travel plans. Number three was a bit of a medical miracle - we made the mistake of believing the doctors advice that we weren't having any more kids. Sorted that during the birth though...which would probably take the name along the lines of "Tube Tier".


----------



## drtomc (22/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Maybe rename it the "Ja Knut Kracker"? 3 kids = very brave! Maybe buy a TV?



Or, speaking for myself, very careless.  

T.


----------



## glennheinzel (22/1/10)

Billy the Kid - Rye Pale Ale

Size: 19 L
Efficiency: 70.0%

Original Gravity: 1.054 (1.045 - 1.060)
Terminal Gravity: 1.014 (1.010 - 1.015)
Color: 6.08 (5.0 - 14.0)
Alcohol: 5.35% (4.5% - 6.0%)
Bitterness: 45.5 (30.0 - 45.0)

Ingredients:
4.1 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
0.45 kg Rye Malt
0.45 kg Munich TYPE I

16.0 g Southern Cross (15.9%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
10.0 g Galaxy (14.1%) - added during boil, boiled 12.0 min
23.0 g Cascade (6.7%) - added during boil, boiled 5.0 min
25 g Citra (11.1%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min
25.0 g Citra (11.1%) - added dry to secondary fermenter

Wyeast American Ale II


----------



## bradsbrew (22/1/10)

Getting ready for a 5.30 am mash in of

Brads Best Bitter

6kg BB Ale
1kg Dingemans Aromatic
1kg Wey Vienna

20g Fuggles @ 60
20g First Gold @ 60
15g Fuggles @ 30
15g First Gold @ 15
30 Styrian Goldings @ 5

40L brew
1882 Thames Valley II yeast


----------



## chappo1970 (22/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Getting ready for a 5.30 am mash in of
> 
> Brads Best Bitter
> 
> ...




Sounds nice Brad. I would be interested on your feedback of the 1882. You going to BABBS next week?

Chap Chap


----------



## Bribie G (22/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Sounds nice Brad. I would be interested on your feedback of the 1882. You going to BABBS next week?
> 
> Chap Chap



Hope so, I've got some 1469 / wood ale for him and for you of course my little glasshopper


----------



## chappo1970 (22/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Hope so, I've got some 1469 / wood ale for him and for you of course my little glasshopper




:beerbang: Brew strong comrades


----------



## bradsbrew (22/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Sounds nice Brad. I would be interested on your feedback of the 1882. You going to BABBS next week?
> 
> Chap Chap


Yeah mate I am keen as to try this yeast. I think pickin the right temp for it will be a key to flavour profile? I am a certain for Babbs next week, I am driving the nthside express this month so unfortunately I cant get full of piss and dribble shit so this month I only get to dribble shit :lol: 



BribieG said:


> Hope so, I've got some 1469 / wood ale for him and for you of course my little glasshopper



Your a good man Bribie. I was going to ask if you got your hands on the 1882 because if you didnt I could give you a vial or some cake but of course you would have.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Bribie G (22/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Yeah mate I am keen as to try this yeast. I think pickin the right temp for it will be a key to flavour profile? I am a certain for Babbs next week, I am driving the nthside express this month so unfortunately I cant get full of piss and dribble shit so this month I only get to dribble shit :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brad, is the 1882 the Thames Valley? If so I'd really appreciate a sample as I was delaying getting that one till I had a decent order up for Ross (freight cost) and currently up to my neck in Maris Otter, Spec grains, Halcyon etc. so wasn't going to order for a couple of weeks.

I'll do a Breakspear special :beerbang: 

Cheers
Michael


----------



## ledgenko (22/1/10)

A Long Tan memoriabilia based on 4 Stars Viet beer ... Brew kicks off tomorrow with and English Ale to follow... will update with recipes


;-)


----------



## hefevice (22/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> [snip]
> I am a certain for Babbs next week, I am driving the nthside express this month so unfortunately I cant get full of piss and dribble shit so this month I only get to dribble shit :lol:
> [snip]



No worries mate, I will more than make up for you in that department (especially the dribbling shit bit)!


----------



## bradsbrew (22/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Brad, is the 1882 the Thames Valley? If so I'd really appreciate a sample as I was delaying getting that one till I had a decent order up for Ross (freight cost) and currently up to my neck in Maris Otter, Spec grains, Halcyon etc. so wasn't going to order for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I'll do a Breakspear special :beerbang:
> 
> ...



Done. Will have something for you.

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (22/1/10)

An early start for moi as well (9am-ish  ).

Galaxian Pale Ale followed by this Best Bitter.

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 83.33 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 11.90 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 3.57 % 
0.05 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 1.19 % 
6.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 31.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (15 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
6.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (5 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
6.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.25 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] dry hop
Wyeast Thames Valley 2


----------



## joecast (23/1/10)

trying out these citra hops. had some old columbus in the freezer so they should do for bittering.


Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.20
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.54
Anticipated SRM: 7.0
Anticipated IBU: 40.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
59.5 2.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
23.8 1.00 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
11.9 0.50 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
2.4 0.10 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
2.4 0.10 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Columbus Pellet 10.00 32.8 60 min.
20.00 g. Citra Pellet 11.00 7.2 10 min.
20.00 g. Citra Pellet 11.00 0.0 0 min.


----------



## Bribie G (23/1/10)

Just waiting for the mash to finish from my early morning Yorkie. Beat you to it by an hour or so, Winkle!

4000 TF Halcyon
500 Munich 2 - great minds think alike
300 BB Caramalt
100 JW Choc Chit
Calcium Carbonate and Calcium Chloride
67.5 degrees 90 mins


400 inverted sugar in boil
2 Plugs Northdown (26g)
30g UK Fuggles pellets - 90 mins

2 Plugs Styrian Goldings (26g) - 10 mins

1 Plug Styrian Goldings (13g) - teaball in primary after day 4

ProCulture Wood Ale (1469)

Gelatine
Polyclar

:icon_cheers:


----------



## shawnheiderich (23/1/10)

Holy Crap 65 L in the cubes and we have had a few, today made an English type ale with:

5kg Aussie (Joe White) Ale 
.150 Choc
.400 Dark Xal
.400 Wheat
.900 Rolled oats

30g Target @ 60
20g Marco Polo (china) @ 60 (trying to use my 90g with minimal impact on taste).
20g Target @ 20
60g E Goldings @ 0

Cubed and Burton Ale on stand by to ferment.

A D445 Lager with 

5kg Aussie Pils
1kg Cara Foam
2kg Rice

Cascade 30g @ 60
Pearle 10g @ 20
Pearle 20g @ 0

with a check yeast (lager) ready to be made into a starter.

as always legenko in the assistant and is still in the brewery cleaning up.

:lol: :lol: Shawn


----------



## braufrau (23/1/10)

I just brewed a hefeweizen today. First brew in months and months.


----------



## Bribie G (23/1/10)

shawn, oats in a bitter... interesting. bradsbrew puts enough oats in his stout to keep a Highland croft going over winter but not heard of it in an ale. Are you in BABBs?? wouldn't mind tasting eventually


----------



## shawnheiderich (24/1/10)

Yep Oats is a bit unusual I think that it gives the beer a smoother taste, my first pomy style beer in a while though. BABB's sounds good until I think of working early on Friday mornings. Mel has asked me to come along on occasion but I am still worried about the possible consquences next would be a case swap and before you know it I will end up sleeping with an inflatable sheep... (I have seen the pictures). :lol: 

Shawn


----------



## bconnery (24/1/10)

shawn_H said:


> Yep Oats is a bit unusual I think that it gives the beer a smoother taste, my first pomy style beer in a while though. BABB's sounds good until I think of working early on Friday mornings. Mel has asked me to come along on occasion but I am still worried about the possible consquences next would be a case swap and before you know it I will end up sleeping with an inflatable sheep... (I have seen the pictures). :lol:
> 
> Shawn


I work Friday's. We all work Friday's. Next excuse 

Plenty of Babbs members don't go to the case swap. And only Incider really likes the sheep. The rest just humour him


----------



## bulp (24/1/10)

Just about to start the sparge on this bad boy


Brewer: Brett
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizenbock
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.65 L
Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 31.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 79.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.77 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 54.30 % 
2.59 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 37.30 % 
0.26 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3.79 % 
0.18 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 2.59 % 
0.14 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.02 % 
22.31 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.30 %] (60 min)Hops 17.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3333) [CulturedYeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Zwicks Weizen Mash
Total Grain Weight: 6.94 kg
----------------------------
Zwicks Weizen Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
0 min Step Add 22.90 L of water at 37.0 C 35.0 C 
20 min Step Heat to 42.0 C over 10 min 42.0 C 
30 min Step Heat to 63.0 C over 10 min 63.0 C 
30 min Step Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 
20 min Step Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C


----------



## Screwtop (24/1/10)

bulp said:


> Just about to start the sparge on this bad boy
> 
> 
> Brewer: Brett
> ...



Think it's time to do something like this.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## goatherder (24/1/10)

I've nearly finished the boil on a wet-hopped IPA

97% Bairds Perl
3% Amber malt
Mashed at 66 to 1.062

About 150g of fresh picked wet Chinook flowers at 10min intervals from 60min to flameout
Total of 1.05kg, I'm guessing about 100IBUs (28l batch size)
There's a bit left over so I might dry it out & dry hop in secondary.

Wyeast 1187 Ringwood


----------



## RdeVjun (24/1/10)

I quite like Bairds Perle, don't quite know why it isn't as popular as other British base malts, its a very clean and flexible ale malt IMO. I'm using it in a Mild this afternoon:
87% Perle
4% Aromatic
2% Pale Choc
1% T3
And I tipped in some dregs:
2% Carared
4% Polenta
Mash 70C, no decoction, might caramelise a couple of litres of pre- boil wort.
14IBU Fuggles for bittering and 9IBU Goldings for flavour, to about 23IBUs total.
OG 1.038, 1469 at 18C.

Happy days... This is the first time I've mashed above 69C with Perle and I've also brewed something other than a caramelised Landlord, which doesn't happen often. Not fussed on Aromatic >5%, it is more like Melanoidin than I'd originally thought.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (24/1/10)

Just finished an AIPA - had some efficiency issues (think I should have milled the wheat seperatley, and more finely). Fermented using the new Rogues pacman yeast.



Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.32 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 8.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 49.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 49.30 % 
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 28.17 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 21.13 % 
0.10 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 1.41 % 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
20.00 gm citra [11.10 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (15 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
15.00 gm citra [11.10 %] (15 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (10 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
20.00 gm citra [11.10 %] (10 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
20.00 gm citra [11.10 %] (5 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
15.00 gm citra [11.10 %] (0 min) Hops -


----------



## drsmurto (24/1/10)

Galaxy Rye Golden Ale

2.45 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 54.44 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.22 % 
0.80 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 17.78 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
5.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (20 min) Hops 23.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min)
US05 

20L
OG 1.046
IBU 33
EBC 26


----------



## chappo1970 (24/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Galaxy Rye Golden Ale
> 
> 2.45 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 54.44 %
> 1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.22 %
> ...



Looks loverly DrS. Might have to put this up on brew board.Haven't had a rye APA on tap for a while now.


----------



## randyrob (24/1/10)

prepping to start knocking out my wedding beers, first off the bat is an ipa, hop additions start @ 10 minutes
should be interesting  

*Wedding IPA *

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060
Colour (SRM): 8.0
Bitterness (IBU): 60.1

91% Pale Malt
5% Wheat Malt
3% Caramunich I
1% Crystal 120

1.1 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes
1.1 g/l Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes
1.1 g/l Stickebract (11.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes
1.1 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes
1.1 g/l Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes
1.1 g/l Stickebract (11.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes
1.1 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes
1.1 g/l Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes
1.1 g/l Stickebract (11.7% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes

Single step Infusion at 66*C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20*c with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## fraser_john (24/1/10)

Just doughed in for a 5am start on the mash program, should be mashed by the time I get out of bed.

This ones an odd one. Making up 46 litres of wort, then will be splitting the batch into two boils.

First boil gets English hops and Nottingham yeast, second one gets American hops and US-05. See further down for hopping schedule.

Twin Pale Ale Base Recipe

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 46.00 Wort Size (L): 46.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.32
Anticipated OG: 1.036 Plato: 9.00
Anticipated EBC: 29.1
Anticipated IBU: 0.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
79.1 5.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
8.3 0.52 kg. Amber Malt Great Britain 1.032 92
6.3 0.40 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 470
6.3 0.40 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


English Hopping

Magnum 10g 60 minutes
Goldings 4.5g 45 minutes
Goldings 4.5g 30 minutes
Goldings 4.5g 10 minutes
Goldings 4.5g Dry
EKG 4.5g 45 minutes
EKG 4.5g 30 minutes
EKG 4.5g 10 minutes
EKG 4.5g Dry


American Hopping

Magnum 9g 60 minutes
Cascade 4.5g 45 minutes
Cascade 4.5g 30 minutes
Cascade 4.5g 10 minutes
Cascade 4.5g Dry
Amarillo 4.5g 45 minutes
Amarillo 4.5g 30 minutes
Amarillo 4.5g 10 minutes
Amarillo 4.5g Dry


----------



## superdave (24/1/10)

Fermenting my first AG (a wheat beer); not based off of anyone else's recipe. Since I'm limited by my pot size the best I can do is 12L 
1.5kg wheat malt
1.0kg pale malt
0.1kg munich malt
7g Hallertau Mittlefrueh 60 min
7g Hallertau Mittlefrueh 15 min
6g corriander seeds
Craft Brewer Weizen yeast
whirfloc

Being my first AG I have learnt a lot from the process; only managed 60% efficiency and a couple other rookie mistakes made. Next will be the same thing but with a chunk of ginger in it to see what a ginger wheat beer will be like. I'm interested in seeing how well the whirfloc works since this is also the first time using it too.


----------



## drsmurto (24/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Looks loverly DrS. Might have to put this up on brew board.Haven't had a rye APA on tap for a while now.



Once you go rye, you cant go back :lol: 

Damn addictive stuff!


----------



## argon (25/1/10)

Mashing a DSGA right now. How good are 5 day weekends. Looking after the little one. 7 months old teaching him the art right now.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (25/1/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Just finished an AIPA - had some efficiency issues (think I should have milled the wheat seperatley, and more finely). Fermented using the new Rogues pacman yeast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like my kind of AIPA. I look forward to hearing how it turns out.

Gregor


----------



## glennheinzel (25/1/10)

Dr Smurto TTLL Special Bitter, but with 3% Carabohemian.

Size: 20 L
Efficiency: 72.0%

Original Gravity: 1.042 (1.040 - 1.048)
Terminal Gravity: 1.010 (1.008 - 1.012)
Color: 8.97 (5.0 - 16.0)
Alcohol: 4.1% (3.8% - 4.6%)
Bitterness: 30.5 (25.0 - 40.0)

Ingredients:
3.8 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
0.12 kg Carabohemian

19.0 g Fuggle (6.1%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
20.0 g Styrian Goldings (5.4%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
10 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
10 g Styrian Goldings (5.4%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min

1 ea Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale


----------



## drsmurto (25/1/10)

Rukh said:


> Dr Smurto TTLL Special Bitter, but with 3% Carabohemian.
> 
> Size: 20 L
> Efficiency: 72.0%
> ...



Very interested in hearing how this turns out Rukh, i bought 1kg of carabohemian recently and am yet to use it.

About to add the one and only hop addition in a dusseldorf altbier.

55% Munich I
40% Pilsner
3% Melanoidin
2% Carafa Special II
Spalt to 50 IBU
OG 1.053

Did a single decoction. 52/65/78 with a decoction mash out.

Wyeast 1007 German Ale is ready and waiting.

Time to clean out the mash tun and give the chooks some decocted grain. Geez i spoil the buggers :lol:


----------



## Tony (25/1/10)

goatherder said:


> I've nearly finished the boil on a wet-hopped IPA



I know where you live!

Here is what i have panned next.

A NZIPA

I have losley based it on my Sheep Shagger but bumbed it down for more regular consuption from the keg. 1.052, 52IBU. The origional was similar but used more hops and was in the 1.072 70IBU range.

I chose 3 distinct NZ hops that i love and i think have completly different characters. Want to try and get some real hop complexity going. Using Golden Promise to keep the malt presence sweet and nutral to make the hops shine.

NZIPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.40
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.91
Anticipated EBC: 16.2
Anticipated IBU: 52.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.7 10.00 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 6
7.0 0.80 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
5.3 0.60 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 28.5 30 min.
20.00 g. D SAAZ Whole 5.90 3.3 20 min.
20.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 6.7 20 min.
30.00 g. D SAAZ Whole 5.90 3.0 10 min.
30.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.40 5.8 10 min.
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 5.4 10 min.
40.00 g. D SAAZ Whole 5.90 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


Id like to see what people think  Will be making it on sunday

cheers


----------



## glennheinzel (25/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Very interested in hearing how this turns out Rukh, i bought 1kg of carabohemian recently and am yet to use it.



No worries. Stay tuned to the "What's in the glass thread" for the pic with the TTLL glass and the TTLL bar runner.


----------



## glennheinzel (25/1/10)

Tony said:


> I know where you live!
> 
> Here is what i have panned next.
> 
> ...



It's good to have a sessional IPA and that one looks tasty. :chug:


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (25/1/10)

Gregor said:


> That looks like my kind of AIPA. I look forward to hearing how it turns out.
> 
> Gregor



Will do - at the moment its smelling fantastic. Plannin on dry hopping for a week, then straight into the keg.


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/10)

I've had 500g of roast barley in my spec grains bin annoying me for a few months. I was in the IGA buying polenta so picked up 750g of quick cooking oats from the same section.

Oatmeal Invalid Stout


4000 TF Halcyon
750 Quick cook rolled oats
500 Roast Barley
300 JW Choc Chit

(edit) Gypsum

90 mins 65 degrees

600 Raw Sugar

50 Chinese Cluster 60 mins
20 Challenger 10 mins

Monster yeast (my 'accidental' blend of Wyeast Whitbread and 1768 - been cranking out some pleasant ales)  

19 degrees for about 10 days and keg / bottle out of primary. I've had a craving for stout lately for some reason.


----------



## white.grant (26/1/10)

First brewday of 2010  , so am making it a double to catch up.

Currently on the last 45 mins of the boil for my Aussie Sparkling Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 6.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 41.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.90 kg Pale Malt Barrett Burston (3.0 SRM) Grain 87.50 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.93 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3.57 % 
33.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 41.1 IBU 
1.27 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Coopers Yeast [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5.60 kg
----------------------------

Next up is a Belgian Tripel for the NSW Easter Special case swap. Basically JZs recipe though I've subbed in some Biscuit and altered the hopping schedule a bit. Going to ferment this one with the Unibroue yeast.


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.086 SG
Estimated Color: 5.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item  Type % or IBU 
6.35 kg Bohemian Pilsener (2.0 SRM) Grain 84.89 % 
0.13 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 1.74 % 
65.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 36.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertauer [5.70 %] (10 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1.00 kg Cane Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 13.37 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 6.48 kg

cheers

grant


----------



## schooey (26/1/10)

First of 2010 for me tomorrow too...

Doing a Mild for the next brew club meeting. With three weeks to go, should be just lurvely.. 


*The Dark Child*

3.00 kg Maris Otter
0.40 kg Pale Crystal
0.10 kg Pale Chocolate
20.0 gm EKG 60 min
10.0 gm Fuggles 60 min
15.0 gm Fuggles 10 min

Wyeast 1028 @ 18C


----------



## Hutch (26/1/10)

Grantw said:


> Going to ferment this one with the Unibroue yeast.
> 
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> ...



Nice looking Tripel. I'm planning to knock out one very similar, for a mate who's expecting tripletts... Poor bugger...

Just curious where you're sourcing the Unibroue yeast? Is it one of the WYeast/Whitelabs range?
Very unique yeast profile :icon_drool2: 

Hutch.


----------



## manticle (26/1/10)

Grantw said:


> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Batch Size: 22.00 L
> Boil Size: 27.95 L
> ...



Yet to make what I would consider a successful tripel. The last couple I reckon I've put too much sugar in (although no more than a kilo) and the alcohol is a bit prominent.

Can you tell me what yeast you're using and if this is a recipe you've made before?

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/10)

GrantW you stole my Aussie Ale recipe   

Nah seriously.. I note you use 200g of crystal, I followed AndrewQlds recipe with 80g dark xtal and it turned out almost exactly Coopers colour. Are you going for the 'historical' version? Also something I experimented with and now do all the time is, whenever wheat is called for, I just add generic supermarket semolina (dry) to the mash. Works great in UK bitters as well but I have to stop the family pinching it to make pudding out of :lol: .


----------



## white.grant (26/1/10)

Hutch said:


> Nice looking Tripel. I'm planning to knock out one very similar, for a mate who's expecting tripletts... Poor bugger...
> 
> Just curious where you're sourcing the Unibroue yeast? Is it one of the WYeast/Whitelabs range?
> Very unique yeast profile
> ...



Triplets  . Sounds like he'll need it. The Unibroue yeast was a special release last year from wyeast. I have some in the yeast library which I will be culturing up.



BribieG said:


> GrantW you stole my Aussie Ale recipe
> 
> Nah seriously.. I note you use 200g of crystal, I followed AndrewQlds recipe with 80g dark xtal and it turned out almost exactly Coopers colour. Are you going for the 'historical' version? Also something I experimented with and now do all the time is, whenever wheat is called for, I just add generic supermarket semolina (dry) to the mash. Works great in UK bitters as well but I have to stop the family pinching it to make pudding out of :lol: .





This I guess is the historical version - as recounted by Peter Symons - Its my house beer now and I am pretty happy with it. It comes out a little lighter in colour than CSA but is but is a bit more bitter and has a slightly higher ABV. I use a recultured coopers yeast and start it cool then let it rip. Gets a nice fruity ester which I feel complements the POR. 

Just looking at the nice plump cube sitting on the garage floor now. Making me thirsty.

I've got to get some milds and bitters underway in the coming months, got a big sack of Maris Otter just dying to get mashed. How much semolina are you adding?

cheers

grant


----------



## paulwolf350 (27/1/10)

My first brew for 2010 too. As it was done on Australia Day, I did Chappos Aussie Lager. Should be a light quaffer, which is good coz I am on my last keg and need some keg fillers

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Chappos Aussie Lager
Brewer: Paul Speechley
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Classic American Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 60.00 L 
Boil Size: 76.97 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 5.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 78.19 % 
2.50 kg Rice (2.0 EBC) Grain 20.58 % 
35.00 gm Topaz [16.50 %] (60 min) Hops 31.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Topaz [16.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
4 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 12.15 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 37.66 L of water at 70.9 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 2 min 75.6 C 

Because my system is still pulled apart for expansion, I brewed this at Dougs, managed to hit all of my targets too and ended up spot on gravity into fermenter. 
Cant wait to get onto my system with new mash tun and herms

Paul


----------



## Bribie G (27/1/10)

Grantw said:


> ...................... How much semolina are you adding?
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant



I've been using 250g in Aussie ales but accidentally put 500g in a Burton Pale Ale. I thought I was using Polenta (the Black and Gold IGA packs are virtually identical :lol: ) - it turned out fine and I'm thinking of upping my next Aussie to 500g as well.


----------



## Jimmeh (28/1/10)

*Hybrid English American Oatmeal Stout*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051
Colour (SRM): 46.9
Bitterness (IBU): 34.7

70% Bairds Maris Otter Malt
10% Flaked Oats (local & organic)
10% Bairds Chocolate Malt
5% Bairds Crystal (Medium)
5% Bairds Roasted Barley

0.5 g/l Magnum (15% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes
1 g/l Willamette (4.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes
1 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes

Single step Infusion at 68*C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18*c with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Recipe Generated with* BrewMate*


----------



## reviled (29/1/10)

Well, got the day off and cant think of anything better to do than brew  Went to heat up the strike water and realised my flatmate broke my thermometer :angry: So off to the shop to get another one and then ill be brewing this...

Rye Dubbel Saison

1.95kg Global Pils
1.95kg Rye
1.95kg Wey Vienna
780g Kolsch
468g CaraBohemian
234g CaraAroma
78g Carafa Special III
780g Brown Sugar - Might do a reduction, still thinking about it

Sauvin for bittering with a touch of motueka at 15mins

Wyeast 3711 - Big cake, pitched warm, fermented warm.. Shooting for an OG of about 1080 and 40 IBU :chug:


----------



## Flash_DG (29/1/10)

My second BIAB, will be brewing this on the week end.​​Dunkel Hefeweizen
3.5kg Wheat Malt​1.5kg Munich II
1kg Pilsner malt​200g Caramel Wheat Malt
150g Caraaroma​150g Carafa II
​30g of Saaz C for a little bitterness 12 IBU​and Weihenstephan Weizen 3068


----------



## Lachlan (29/1/10)

I have a double brewday planned for tomorrow, first up

Bavarian Weizen
50%Pils
50% Wheat
30g @ 60min Hallertauer Mit 12.2IBU
Wyeast 3068 Weihestiffarmya?

Second:
Vienna lager
65% Vienna
32% Munich Light
3% Carahell
20g @ 60 min Pearle
15g @ 20 min Hall Mitt
10g @ 10 min Hall Mitt
10g @ 5 min Hall Mitt
10g @ 0 min Hall Mitt 
Wyeast 2633 Oktoberfest


----------



## Lachlan (29/1/10)

I have a double brewday planned for tomorrow, first up

Bavarian Weizen
50%Pils
50% Wheat
30g @ 60min Hallertauer Mit 12.2IBU
Wyeast 3068 Weihestiffarmya?

Second:
Vienna lager
65% Vienna
32% Munich Light
3% Carahell
20g @ 60 min Pearle
15g @ 20 min Hall Mitt
10g @ 10 min Hall Mitt
10g @ 5 min Hall Mitt
10g @ 0 min Hall Mitt 
Wyeast 2633 Oktoberfest


----------



## Lachlan (29/1/10)

i Have a double brewday planned for tomorrow if all goes to plan.

First up:
Bavarian Weizen
50% Pils
50% Wheat
30g @ 60min Hall Mitt 12.2IBU
Wyeast 3068 Weihestiffarmya?

Second:
65% Vienna
16% Light Munich
16% Pils
3% Carahell
20g @ 60 min Pearle
15g @ 20 min Hall Mitt
10g @ 10min Hall Mitt
10g @ 5 min Hall Mitt
10g @ 0 min Hall Mitt
Wyeast 2633 Oktoberfest


----------



## randyrob (29/1/10)

*Summer Ale*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045
Colour (SRM): 3.7
Bitterness (IBU): 23.8

80% Pale Malt
20% Wheat Malt

0.7 g/l Hallertauer (6.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/l Hallertauer (6.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/l Hallertauer (6.3% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66*C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20*c with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## rowanb (29/1/10)

Australia day was a blonde ale from 'brewing classic styles', today is a blonde ale from 'radical brewing', and tomorrow could be a summer ale from radical brewing.


----------



## reviled (29/1/10)

reviled said:


> Well, got the day off and cant think of anything better to do than brew  Went to heat up the strike water and realised my flatmate broke my thermometer :angry: So off to the shop to get another one and then ill be brewing this...
> 
> Rye Dubbel Saison
> 
> ...



Bugger, ended up getting 3 more litres than I wanted so as a result a lower OG of 1069 for 24 litres, still, this yeast has every chance of getting it down to 1008 or lower so its still got potential to break into the 8% mark. And im sure it will still be a nice beer


----------



## under (29/1/10)

Kiwi Blonde - 

88% JW Trad Ale
8% Carahell
4% Melanoidin
6g Gypsum

Motueka NZ (B-Saaz) FWH
Motueka NZ (B-Saaz)@ 15
Motueka NZ (B-Saaz) @ 5
22 IBU's

Mash 66
US-05 @18

Its a nice 4% lawnmower beer.


----------



## C_west (29/1/10)

What better way to cap off 3 months without brewing, double brew day! Will brew the wit first then reuse the yeast on the dunkelweizen.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Dont be a **** Wit
Brewer: Callum
Asst Brewer: Tanya
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) Quick, simple and smaller batch of witbier. Drink this one quickly!

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 15.00 L 
Boil Size: 19.46 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 12.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.30 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 8.45 % 
2.00 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 56.34 % 
1.25 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 35.21 % 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [6.10 %] (20 min) Hops 12.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


And. . . 


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Dunkelweizen
Brewer: Callum
Asst Brewer: Cooper & Roxy
Style: Dunkelweizen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.27 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 36.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.60 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 12.00 % 
3.00 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 60.00 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 6.00 % 
0.10 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 2.00 % 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [6.10 %] (45 min) Hops 14.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## Tony (29/1/10)

schooey said:


> First of 2010 for me tomorrow too...
> 
> Doing a Mild for the next brew club meeting. With three weeks to go, should be just lurvely..
> 
> ...



looking forward to trying it mate.

I will have mine carbed and pouring tomorrow night 

here is waht i did. I ran out of chocolate malt so i went for the carafa spec 1 and ran out so i broke out the black malt 

tasted awsome going into the keg..... about 3.4%

Mild

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.38
Anticipated OG: 1.038 Plato: 9.46
Anticipated EBC: 33.9
Anticipated IBU: 18.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.5 7.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
9.5 0.80 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100
3.6 0.30 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 160
1.2 0.10 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 900
1.2 0.10 kg. TF Black Malt UK 1.033 1300
1.0 0.08 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 850

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 16.3 60 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 2.0 10 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1469 @ 20 deg.


----------



## goatherder (29/1/10)

Looks the goods Tony & Schooey, looking forward to tasting them.

My brewclub mild is mashing as we speak:

5% each pale, med & dark english crystal
3% pale choc
Baird's Perle is the remainder.
Mash at 68 to 1.035
about 18 IBUs of EKG at 60min
Ringwood at 20 degrees until it's done.


----------



## paulwolf350 (29/1/10)

Just started the boil on this now,

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Schwartzbier
Brewer: Paul Speechley
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 45.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.75 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 46.61 % 
2.75 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 46.61 % 
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.54 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 2.54 % 
0.10 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 1.69 % 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.75 %] (60 min) Hops 24.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.75 %] (20 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [3.22 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs European Lager II (Wyeast Labs #2247) [StaYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.90 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 15.39 L of water at 74.1 C 65.6 C  

looks and smells great, like malty coffee at the moment

Paul


----------



## schooey (29/1/10)

goatherder said:


> Looks the goods Tony & Schooey, looking forward to tasting them.
> 
> My brewclub mild is mashing as we speak:
> 
> ...




Oooo... sounds tasty, Scotty. Look forward to having a sample of the ringwood yeast. It's one I've read a lot about, but never tried. Be good to see you at the meeting too. mate... :beer:


----------



## Tony (29/1/10)

goatherder said:


> Looks the goods Tony & Schooey, looking forward to tasting them.
> 
> My brewclub mild is mashing as we speak:



Ooooo your coming to the next one hey mate 

very good!


----------



## schooey (29/1/10)

Tony said:


> here is waht i did. I ran out of chocolate malt so i went for the carafa spec 1 and ran out so i broke out the black malt
> 
> tasted awsome going into the keg..... about 3.4%




:lol: ... sometimes the 'throw together ones' are the best.... Look forward to tasting a Mild with the Yorkie yeast too... Still yet to get a strain of it, but I hear they're coming soon....


----------



## Tony (29/1/10)

YEah mate... its due for its run again. I will be getting another when it comes out. I still have one vial left in the fridge just incase it doesnt 

Are we judging the milds mate.... or just tasting?


----------



## shawnheiderich (30/1/10)

ledgenko said:


> A Long Tan memoriabilia based on 4 Stars Viet beer ... Brew kicks off tomorrow with and English Ale to follow... will update with recipes
> 
> 
> ;-)



Here is the update from the Brew day a pic of the D445 Larger in the Hydro tube, it may be a bit dark :lol: . Pitched 2 18L fermenters this morning with a 4L starter.

Shawn


----------



## Tony (30/1/10)

Ok...... i have revised my NZ IPA. 

Im making it a NZ Wheat IPA. Kind of inspired by my New Age Aussie Wheat beer...... but bigger hops!

I shall call it a NZWIPA

I almost considered making it a NZ Roggen IPA but small steps..... this one will grow 

Using 270g of hop flowers.




NZWIPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.00
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.84
Anticipated EBC: 16.5
Anticipated IBU: 50.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.5 5.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
45.5 5.00 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 6
5.5 0.60 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145
3.6 0.40 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 50

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 26.1 40 min.
20.00 g. D SAAZ Whole 5.90 3.3 20 min.
20.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 6.7 20 min.
30.00 g. D SAAZ Whole 5.90 3.0 10 min.
30.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.40 5.8 10 min.
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 5.4 10 min.
40.00 g. D SAAZ Whole 5.90 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


----------



## manticle (30/1/10)

I actually just bottled this one but I'll be doing it again with a different yeast very soon.

Some kind of golden altbier homage/hybrid thingamajig

Type:	All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color:	8 HCU (~6 SRM) 
Bitterness:	32 IBU
OG:	1.051	
FG: 1.010
Alcohol:	5.3% v/v (4.1% w/w)

Grain:	3kg JW Pilsner
1kg Weyerman Vienna
1kg Weyerman Munich
250g Dingeman's biscuit

Mash: 70% efficiency, Single infusion, batch sparge, 60 mins, 65 degrees
Boil: 60 minutes	SG 1.037	30 liters

Hops: 30g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 60 min.)
40g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 20 min.)
20g Tettnanger (aroma)

US05. The aim is to do this one with WY 1007 German ale - just had some delivered so I might do it again next week.


----------



## superdave (30/1/10)

superdave said:


> 1.5kg wheat malt
> 1.0kg pale malt
> 0.1kg munich malt
> 7g Hallertau Mittlefrueh 60 min
> ...


Bottled this one and done another with a changes to the hops and spices.
9g Hallertau Mittlefrueh 60 min
4g Amarillo 15 min
650g ginger
Still a 12L ferment.
Tastes great so far, has a zing to it; will have to see how long it lasts in the bottle though. I'm calling this one 'Sunburn' (white and ginger ).


----------



## MarkMc (30/1/10)

OK first ever brew is now quite drinkable. Just needs a few more weeks for the bubbles to get smaller.


So this is what I am brewing now:

Brew number 3:
Coopers Canadian Blonde
Swapped the kit yeast for a safale US-05
I'm also using a 1kg bag of "ultra blend" from brew cellar (#15)
plus 250g of extra dex for more alcohol.

Trying to keep it at 18-19 degrees.

I'm starting to move slowly away from just the kit. But I have a few more things I want to try before looking seriously at AG.

On the drawing board is a dry cider and kit stout, but I need to drink some of this first brew to get me some empty bottles.


----------



## under (30/1/10)

Good work mate. Using better yeast such as 05 is a good move. The resulting beers will be far superior than with the kit yeast. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (30/1/10)

Ive never made an all grain stout before.
Can someone tell me if this looks OK

The Chinook hops are from my recent harvest, so no idea about their AA%.
Default for Chinook in beersmith was 13%


Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain

--------------------------
Batch Size: 19.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 45.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 55.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------ 
2.00 kg Export Pilsner (Joe White) (3.5 SRM) Grain 35.71 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (6.Grain 35.71 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (Briess) (1.4 SRM) Grain 8.93 % 
0.40 kg Brown Malt (57.0 SRM) Grain 7.14 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 7.14 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (4.0 SRGrain 5.36 % 
30.00 gm Chinook Flowers (Gregs) [13.00 %] (60 minHops 42.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook Flowers (Gregs) [13.00 %] (15 minHops 13.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafLager - European Lager (Fermentis #US-0Yeast-Ale 

Gregor


----------



## Kleiny (30/1/10)

shawn_H said:


> Here is the update from the Brew day a pic of the D445 Larger in the Hydro tube, it may be a bit dark :lol: . Pitched 2 18L fermenters this morning with a 4L starter.
> 
> Shawn



Got any malt in that


----------



## Jimmeh (30/1/10)

Gregor said:


> Ive never made an all grain stout before.
> Can someone tell me if this looks OK
> 
> The Chinook hops are from my recent harvest, so no idea about their AA%.
> ...



Hi Gregor

Stout doesnt look too bad!

Is there a reason for the mix of pils and pale malt? It will thin the body a little bit.

The brown malt isnt something usually used in an oatmeal stout, try replacing it with Chocolate malt. would be more to style. Unless you wanted to try the brown malt?

If you want some more control over the bitterness, try replacing the first addition with hops you know the alpha acid of and then using your homegrown ones later in the boil.

The yeast is not what you want. You need an Ale yeast not a lager one. Unless thats what you are going for?

Something like this would be nice:

4.0kg Pale malt
0.5kg flaked oats
0.4kg Chocolate malt
0.3kg Roasted barley
0.3kg wheat malt

whatever hops @ 60min
homegrown chinook @ 15min

Safale US-05 american ale or S-04 english ale yeast

You might also want to think about adding a little Crystal malt if you want a bit of sweetness to balance out the roastyness and bitterness.

Hope that helps.

Jim


----------



## Hutch (30/1/10)

Belgian Tripel.
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.080 SG
Estimated Color: 4.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
7.00 kg Belgian Pilsner (Dingemans) (2.0 SRM) 
50.00 gm Czech Saaz [3.00 %] (60 min) 
25.00 gm Hallertau Mittlefrueh [5.70 %] (60 min)
15.00 gm Czech Saaz [3.00 %] (15 min)
15.00 gm Hallertau Mittlefrueh [5.70 %] (15 min)
0.80 kg Belgian Candi Sugar (0.5 SRM) 

Water Treatment: (per 40Ltrs, Westmalle approximated using Melbourne water)
---------------------
1.00 gm Calcium Chloride
2.00 gm Calcium Sulphate
2.00 gm Sodium Bicarbonate
2.00 gm Epsom Salts
2.00 gm Chalk

Yeast
-----
WYeast 3787 Trappist High Gravity


Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
90 minute mash at 61.5deg, and 90 minute boil.
Will build up a good 5Ltr starter before pitching. 
Sugar to be added towards end of primary for full attenuation. 
Shooting for around 9%abv.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (30/1/10)

Jimmeh said:


> Hi Gregor
> 
> Stout doesnt look too bad!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advise jim. That is exactly what I was after.
How does this look now?


Recipe: Oatmeal Stout

Batch Size: 19.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 53.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 44.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (6.Grain 69.57 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (Briess) (1.4 SRM) Grain 8.70 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (338.0 SRM) Grain 6.96 % 
0.35 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 6.09 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (4.0 SRGrain 5.22 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (55.0 SRM) Grain 3.48 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [10.50 %] (60 min) Hops 31.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook Flowers (Gregs) [13.00 %] (15 minHops 13.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs  SafAle - American Ale (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Gregor


----------



## Jimmeh (30/1/10)

Gregor said:


> Thanks for the advise jim. That is exactly what I was after.
> How does this look now?
> 
> 
> ...



I like it Greg, should be a nice american style stout. Along the lines of Rogue Shakespeare Stout.


----------



## ledgenko (30/1/10)

Shawn ... D445 ..looking grand .. will be great with Thai fish cakes or bar snacks...lol.. I am thinking that the overall flavour characterisitics might be enhanced by using Chinese cascade hops in leiu of Aust Hops.. I had a Tiger and a Tsoa today and both flavours although Hoppy were distinctly different from other Western beers.. IMO anyhow. 

Thought it might be worth a go at next big brew once the Kettle gets cut... and the Fermenter fridge is ready to go here in the 'Switch .. 

Damn beer is all I am thinking about !! ;-) ... SWMBO is over it .. and has suggested during reno we reduce the brews down to 4 - 6 weekly ..


----------



## RdeVjun (31/1/10)

I'm starting Lager season early, a Munich Helles similar to last winter's effort which was just delicious.

72% Wey Bohemian Pilsner
11% Wey Pale Wheat
8% Wey Carapils
9% B&G Polenta pre- boiled/ gelatinised
Protein rest, single decoction up to 65C saccharification rest, dunk sparge/ mashout.
75 min 17IBU Saaz
20 min 5IBU Hallertau Mittelfreuh
9EBC, 22IBU, OG 1.050, FG maybe 1.012, so about 4.9% abv. 
2 * 0.8L starters of Wyeast 2042 at 10C, ramp up to 18C at the end for diacetyl rest then crash chill.

I've dropped Melanoidin from the recipe in favour of decoction, also a bit of an experiment with the low- AA% (Saaz <2%) for bittering. The Bo Pils does give a beautifully clear wort despite the adjuncts, hopefully it doesn't haze. I'm hoping to have a couple of batches of this ready before Easter.


----------



## husky (31/1/10)

I just put down my fourth brew - a winter warmer for sure
23L batch
3.4kg LDME
1kg dextrose
250g light crystal (in 1L water @60-70 degrees for 30 mins)
25g amarillo 8.5% @40 mins
25g amarillo 8.5% @20 mins
25g amarillo 8.5% @10 mins
Boiled the hops with no bag and poured some of the hops in the fermenter as well
Put straight on the yeast cake from thevious brew wit US 05
I had some trouble disolving that muck LDME in my 5L pot so just over a kilo of it was disolved in the hops boil at the end.
Should come ub around 8% around 43IBU 
Started bubbling straight away so holding it at 14 degrees to keep it under control with all that yeast.


----------



## Tony (31/1/10)

well my garage smells good after boiling 270g of NZ flower hops :super: 

Thankyou NZ


----------



## itmechanic (31/1/10)

Two batches yesterday, A SNPA and an English IPA.


Recipe: Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.22 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 16.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2795.03 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.0 EBC) Grain 67.57 % 
931.68 gm Munich Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 22.52 % 
279.50 gm Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.76 % 
130.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 3.14 % 
13.91 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (60 min) Hops 22.5 IBU 
20.87 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (15 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
13.91 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.87 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4136.21 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 10.34 L of water at 72.7 C 66.0 C 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recipe: Tui
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.22 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 17.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3493.79 gm Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 84.98 % 
450.00 gm Amber Malt (60.0 EBC) Grain 10.95 % 
23.29 gm Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 0.57 % 
16.50 gm Southern Cross [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 27.5 IBU 
21.65 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (15 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
14.46 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
144.35 gm Brown Sugar, Light (15.8 EBC) Sugar 3.51 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 3967.08 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 11.90 L of water at 71.5 C 66.0 C 


5 Full fermenters at the moment


----------



## Tony (31/1/10)

cascade in an English IPA :huh: 

Id call it an American IPA. 

Next time swap the "C" word for EKG and swap the amber for pale crystal (100ebc)

yum yum!


----------



## itmechanic (31/1/10)

Yeah i know, all i had left unfortunately, currently waitin on an order of hops but just couldnt wait to brew! :lol:


----------



## under (31/1/10)

2.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 42.11 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 42.11 % 
0.25 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
0.25 kg Medium Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.10 %] (60 min) Hops 21.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 

Dunno if its going to work. Looks good on paper.


----------



## Tony (31/1/10)

Id say it will be a fair improvement on good old Tooheys Old!

looks the goods to me!

cheers


----------



## under (31/1/10)

Thinking of mashing at 65 for a drier finish to balance the fruityness of s04. Or should I go a different yeast?


----------



## Tony (31/1/10)

A dry mouth feel wont ballance a fruity tasting beer...... it will just be a dry fruity beer.

ballance is more associated with oposites like sweet and bitter. 

Id say a 65 deg mash will be fine, S-04 is a good yeast. Its actually quite clean if you run it at below 20 deg. I used to use it at 19 and liked the results.

cheers


----------



## yardy (31/1/10)

mashing this in tomorrow

Roggen

Rye Malt 42.5%
Munich Malt 27.0%
Pilsner Malt 24.0%
Carared 2.5%
Crystal Pale 2.5%
Carafa ll 1.5%

Aussie Tettnang to 18 IBU

K-97 @ 20*C

looking forward to this one, been too long between roggens  

Dave


----------



## drsmurto (31/1/10)

yardy said:


> mashing this in tomorrow
> 
> Roggen
> 
> ...



After 3 beers with rye i am addicted.

IIRC you've made quite a few roggens. One with 100% rye? 

What yeast have you used and what has been your favourite so far?

Am loving what rye brings to my regular beers, am interested in finding out what a beer with rye as the focus tastes like.

Couldn't find a flavour of the week thread of roggens (hint hint Stuster  )...............................


----------



## yardy (31/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> After 3 beers with rye i am addicted.
> 
> IIRC you've made quite a few roggens. One with 100% rye?
> 
> ...




Gday Doc, yeah I've made a few, seems every beer i did for awhile had some in it  

there's a good thread here started by Tony, Roggenbier

cheers

Dave


----------



## Tony (31/1/10)

3068 at 20 deg DrS!

Run the rye at around 40. Basicly make a Dunkelweissen but sub about 40% or the Wheat for Rye.

try about 40% rye, 30% weyermann dark wheat (as aposed to munich) 24% Pils, 5% Weyermann carabohemien and 1% Weyermann Choc wheat.

Y.U.M


----------



## ledgenko (31/1/10)

D 445 ( a Long tan tribute )

ALL Grain 

Batch size - 38 lt 
Boil time - 60 mins

6.5 kg Pilsner
2 kg -Jasmine rice (boiled)
20 gm Pearle pellets - 60 mins
20 gm Pearle pellets - 20 mins
30 gm Pearle pellets - 5 mins

American Lager yeast 


note this is an incredibly light in colour beer ... 

messed around with by Shawn H and myself .. should be a awesome drop .. watch this space..


----------



## yardy (1/2/10)

yardy said:


> mashing this in tomorrow
> 
> Roggen
> 
> ...








man.. had forgotten how good a rye mash is on the beak B)


----------



## drsmurto (1/2/10)

Tony said:


> 3068 at 20 deg DrS!
> 
> Run the rye at around 40. Basicly make a Dunkelweissen but sub about 40% or the Wheat for Rye.
> 
> ...



I have a 3638 yeast cake that i had planned to make a dunkelweizen with. Sounds like i need to do both. I've got all those malts except the rye :lol: . Even have some crystal rye.




yardy said:


> man.. had forgotten how good a rye mash is on the beak B)



It takes a lot of willpower to close the lid on the mashtun and walk away! Cheers for the link too, some good reading there. I've been milling my rye separately on a much finer setting to get as much of the rye goodness. Only gone up to 25% of the grist so am yet to use rice gulls......


----------



## Tony (1/2/10)

If you go to 40% put some in!


----------



## NickB (1/2/10)

Was thinking of this to clear out some part packs of hops in the freezer.... Not really to any style, but closer to an APA than anything else

Recipe: Hopped Up
Style: 10A-American Ale-American Pale Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG
Expected OG: 1.054 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG
Expected ABV: 5.4 %
Expected ABW: 4.2 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 41.6
Expected Color: 7.5 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 4.500 kg (87.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Dark Wheat Malt 0.500 kg (9.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.150 kg (2.9 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
NZ Southern Cross (13.2 % alpha) 5 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End
German Northern Brewer ('06) (6.6 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 25 Min From End
Australian Tettnang (4.7 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
UK Northdown (8.1 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
Australian Tettnang (4.7 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Santiam (5.2 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Sterling (5.9 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
Australian Galaxy (13.4 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Table Salt 2 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


Any thoughts??

Cheers


----------



## yardy (1/2/10)

DrSmurto said:


> It takes a lot of willpower to close the lid on the mashtun and walk away! Cheers for the link too, some good reading there. I've been milling my rye separately on a much finer setting to get as much of the rye goodness. Only gone up to 25% of the grist so am yet to use rice gulls......






Tony said:


> If you go to 40% put some in!




just mashed 43% with no gulls, no problem  

I add an extra 500ml per kg in the mash, adjust beersmith water calcs to suit for the extra water when sparging, and sparge the hotter end of the scale, thanks Ross  

cheers

Dave


----------



## raven19 (1/2/10)

yardy said:


> man.. had forgotten how good a rye mash is on the beak B)



I included 2kg of Rye in my recent grain order. Will be getting some into a few recipes very soon! Tasty!!!


----------



## Fourstar (1/2/10)

yardy said:


> just mashed 43% with no gulls, no problem
> I add an extra 500ml per kg in the mash, adjust beersmith water calcs to suit for the extra water when sparging, and sparge the hotter end of the scale, thanks Ross
> cheers
> Dave



What kind of mash L:G ratio does this put you at yardy? 3:1? My default is usually 2.8:1


----------



## yardy (1/2/10)

Fourstar said:


> What kind of mash L:G ratio does this put you at yardy? 3:1? My default is usually 2.8:1




mate the ratio i used with the roggen today was 4:1

cheers

Dave


----------



## Fourstar (1/2/10)

yardy said:


> mate the ratio i used with the roggen today was 4:1
> cheers
> Dave



wowzers! did conversion take a little longer? how'd efficiency go?


----------



## yardy (1/2/10)

Fourstar said:


> wowzers! did conversion take a little longer? how'd efficiency go?




nah it was fine, efficiency was down a little on the last 2 brews to 78% but i can live with that  

i don't think 4:1 is that uncommon, i believe there are guys here that regularly run that .

cheers

Dave


----------



## under (1/2/10)

think about biab.


----------



## Ross (1/2/10)

Just put this one down - My 1st attempt at one of my favourite commercial dark beers.

Flying Dog Shwarz - Smoked Double Lager 

Type: All Grain
Date: 27/01/2010 
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.38 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.25 kg Rice Hulls (1 x 2L container) (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 3.17 % 
3.85 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 48.81 % 
2.30 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 29.13 % 
0.75 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 9.51 % 
0.37 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1200.0 EBC) Grain 4.69 % 
0.37 kg Chocolate Pale (625.0 EBC) Grain 4.69 % 
50.00 gm Northdown [5.80 %] (80 min) Hops 26.8 IBU 
4 Pkgs Swiss Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 
Single Flood Sparge - Mashed at 63c

Measured Original Gravity: 1.066 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.79 % 
Bitterness: 26.8 IBU Calories: 628 cal/l 
Est Color: 80.2 EBC 

Cheers Ross


----------



## glennheinzel (1/2/10)

Just mashing in now...

Dr Fegg's AIPA 
Size: 20.0 L 
Efficiency: 70.0% 

Original Gravity: 1.063 (1.056 - 1.075) 
Terminal Gravity: 1.016 (1.010 - 1.018) 
Color: 12.12 (6.0 - 15.0) 
Alcohol: 6.26% (5.5% - 7.5%) 
Bitterness: 56.2 (40.0 - 70.0) 

Ingredients: 
5.5 kg Simpsons Maris Otter Pale 
0.5 kg Munich TYPE I 
0.1 kg Simpsons Crystal Malt (yum) 

30.0 g Simcoe (11.9%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min 
20.0 g Amarillo (8.5%) - added during boil, boiled 15.0 min 
10.0 g Cascade (5.5%) - added during boil, boiled 5.0 min 
20.0 g Simcoe (11.9%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min 
15.0 g Simcoe (11.9%) - added dry to secondary fermenter 
10.0 g Amarillo (8.5%) - added dry to secondary fermenter 
10.0 g Cascade (5.5%) - added dry to secondary fermenter

First time with this recipe so if someone reckons that I'll have to increase each hop addition by 50%, then I might just have to do it...


----------



## glennheinzel (1/2/10)

Rukh said:


> Just mashing in now...
> 
> Dr Fegg's AIPA
> Size: 20.0 L
> ...



If no one else was going to talk me into it, then I talked myself into it :blink:. Besides, my hops weren't getting any younger so best to put them to good use. I hopbursted with a fairly even mix of Chinook, Cascade, Simcoe and Amarillo.

Dr Fegg's Jungle Juice
14-C Imperial IPA

Size: 20.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%

Original Gravity: 1.063
Terminal Gravity: 1.016
Color: 12.12 
Alcohol: 6.26% 
Bitterness: 220.8

Ingredients:
5.5 kg Maris Otter Pale
0.5 kg Munich TYPE I
0.1 kg Crystal Malt

26 g Styrian Goldings (5.4%) - added first wort, boiled 60 min
100 g Czech Saaz (3.2%) - added first wort, boiled 60 min
80 g Hop burst (9.715%) - added during boil, boiled 30.0 min
80 g Hop burst (9.715%) - added during boil, boiled 20 min
80 g Hop burst (9.715%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
80 g Hop burst (9.715%) - added during boil, boiled 0 min
80 g Hop burst (9.715%) - added dry to secondary fermenter


----------



## winkle (1/2/10)

Ross said:


> Just put this one down - My 1st attempt at one of my favourite commercial dark beers.
> 
> Flying Dog Shwarz - Smoked Double Lager
> 
> ...



I'll have to drop around for a sample of that one, I really enjoyed the commercial one :icon_drool2: 
.


----------



## Jimmeh (3/2/10)

*Weyermann Hefeweissbier*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
Colour (SRM): 5.0
Bitterness (IBU): 15.7

60% Weyermann Wheat Malt
27% Weyermann Pilsner
10% Weyermann Carahell
3% Weyermann Acidulated Malt

0.5 g/l Hallertauer (6.3% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/l Hallertauer (6.3% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67*C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18*c with Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen



Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Greg Lawrence (4/2/10)

Rukh said:


> If no one else was going to talk me into it, then I talked myself into it :blink: . Besides, my hops weren't getting any younger so best to put them to good use. I hopbursted with a fairly even mix of Chinook, Cascade, Simcoe and Amarillo.
> 
> Dr Fegg's Jungle Juice
> 14-C Imperial IPA
> ...



Will it be making an appearance at the next Pizza night? :icon_drool2:


----------



## glennheinzel (4/2/10)

Gregor said:


> Will it be making an appearance at the next Pizza night? :icon_drool2:



It is actually a present for my brother in Coffs. I'll tell him to save a few bottles so hopefully it will be at a pizza night in a couple of months. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Greg Lawrence (4/2/10)

Rukh said:


> It is actually a present for my brother in Coffs. I'll tell him to save a few bottles so hopefully it will be at a pizza night in a couple of months. :icon_cheers:




You're a tease!


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/10)

under said:


> think about biab.



i think i might use biab if i go for a roggenbier or a really big RyeIIPA kept for long term storage i have in the 'thinkbox' for when i get my rye malt from the bulk buy :super: 

The idea for the RyeIIPA is @ 9%, 90 IBU and around 11g/L hop use! :beerbang: 
something like:
60% Rye
25% Pils/Pale
8% Biscuit
5% Caramalt
2% Dark Crystal

Should be quite an intense sucker with that malt bill and being hopped to the walls with Simcoe, Magnum, Cascade and Centennial it should prove to have some added benifits with long term bottle storage for everything to mingle and mellow.

Its 9:20, i havn't finished my morning coffee and i already want a BIG IPA for breakfast!


----------



## yardy (4/2/10)

Fourstar said:


> i think i might use biab if i go for a roggenbier or a really big RyeIIPA kept for long term storage i have in the 'thinkbox' for when i get my rye malt from the bulk buy :super:
> 
> The idea for the RyeIIPA is @ 9%, 90 IBU and around 11g/L hop use! :beerbang:
> something like:
> ...




what yeast do you think for this 4star ?

K-97, imo, works well with the spice of the rye

cheers


----------



## under (4/2/10)

2.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
1.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 30.00 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
0.20 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
0.20 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 2.00 % 
8.00 gm B-Saaz [8.00 %] (75 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 7.0 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [5.70 %] (75 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 5.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.70 %] (20 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
10.00 gm B-Saaz [8.00 %] (20 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm B-Saaz (Motueka) [8.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 

Something I thought id try out. Tatstes nice into cube. 0min hops were in the cube.


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/10)

yardy said:


> what yeast do you think for this 4star ?
> K-97, imo, works well with the spice of the rye
> cheers



As this is an american IPA i would probably use 1272 (clean yeast of choice for me) or maybe something british like 1968 for something different, although i'd be concerned with attenuation issues using 1968.

i dont think i would botherwith a weizen yeast for an IPA but for a roggen, certainly! I'd use good old 3068. 

Actually, just looking at thait grain bill if i subbed the biscuit for munich, dropped the OG down to 1.050, hopped to 15 IBU with hallertau it would make a decent roggen with 3068. :icon_drool2:


----------



## yardy (4/2/10)

Fourstar said:


> As this is an american IPA i would probably use 1272 (clean yeast of choice for me) or maybe something british like 1968 for something different, although i'd be concerned with attenuation issues using 1968.
> 
> i dont think i would botherwith a weizen yeast for an IPA but for a roggen, certainly! I'd use good old 3068.
> 
> Actually, just looking at thait grain bill if i subbed the biscuit for munich, dropped the OG down to 1.050, hopped to 15 IBU with hallertau it would make a decent roggen with 3068. :icon_drool2:




I wouldnt say K-97 is a weizen yeast, but I suppose it was the dry yeast choice before WB-06 replaced it, I've read where it's been used in Alts with some good results.
I wasn't really suggesting it for style, more that I've found it goes well in a Rye, or at least the ones I've brewed :icon_cheers: 

cheers


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/10)

yardy said:


> I wouldnt say K-97 is a weizen yeast, but I suppose it was the dry yeast choice before WB-06 replaced it, I've read where it's been used in Alts with some good results.
> I wasn't really suggesting it for style, more that I've found it goes well in a Rye, or at least the ones I've brewed :icon_cheers:
> cheers



Sorry, my mistake i was thinking of WB-06 (shows how often i use dry yeasts these days). Just having a look at some details it sounds like a decent contender for styles requiring high attenuation and low fruityness like the alts. I'd probabaly compare it to the specs of Wyeasts German Ale or even the American Wheat strain, also considering they are low flocculators like K97. It sounds like a rather neutral 'dusty' i hate flocculating strain.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Maple (4/2/10)

Fourstar said:


> snip... or a really big RyeIIPA kept for long term storage .....


Kept for long term storage, ha...good luck - you'll be brewing it again and again cuz it seems that the keg almost empties itself... mine does anyway. 

Just a suggestion, key the Rye back to about 40% and replace the balance with pils/ale malt. chuck the cara and crystal you have and sub that with Carared and Cara (either amber or aroma) and you've got my house IPA (at 7% and 70 IBU though)


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/10)

Maple said:


> Kept for long term storage, ha...good luck - you'll be brewing it again and again cuz it seems that the keg almost empties itself... mine does anyway.
> 
> Just a suggestion, key the Rye back to about 40% and replace the balance with pils/ale malt. chuck the cara and crystal you have and sub that with Carared and Cara (either amber or aroma) and you've got my house IPA (at 7% and 70 IBU though)




Recipe sounds good Maple but im not really fond of caraaroma over 2%. Caraaroma is the uber dark one and caraamber is one up from carared. Caramalt and carared are on the same Lov range but slightly different in taste (caramalt is sugary). The idea was to bump the rye so it has time to mellow and mingle with the hops. Maybe keg it and bottle 1/2 from the keg and store it away for tasters every 3 months or so. I'd say the 1/2 keg will be gone by three months wont it?! :lol:


----------



## under (4/2/10)

Got this mashing atm -

2kg JW Export Pilsner
2kg JW traditional Ale
0.5kg Rice Solids
0.25kg Cane Sugar (5min end of boil)

trying to think what hops would suit this. I have -

EKG
Fuggles
POR
B-Saaz (flowers)
Motueka (B-Saaz) 
Nelson Sauvin
Liberty
Northern Brewer
Amarillo


----------



## bconnery (4/2/10)

under said:


> Got this mashing atm -
> 
> 2kg JW Export Pilsner
> 2kg JW traditional Ale
> ...


Bitter with POR and finish with a nice flavour and aroma dose of B-Saaz

Or else bitter with POR and finish with combo of BSaaz and NS

Loads of options but those are two that spring to mind as what I would do...


----------



## under (4/2/10)

Exactly what I ended up doing -

15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.10 %] (75 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 18.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [8.00 %] (20 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Saaz [8.00 %] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Saaz [8.00 %] (0 min) Hops -


----------



## Pete2501 (4/2/10)

1.7 LME extra light
1.7 LME light

Tas Cascade 20g @ 60
Tas Cascade 15g @ 15
Tas Cascade 15g @ 5
Tas Cascade 20g @ 0

I dunno how this is going to work out. Very light in colour with very little body. It'll be interesting. I made a mess with the 5 minute addition. It erupted like a volcano.


----------



## MVZOOM (4/2/10)

My first IPA on Sat:

3Kg BB Ale
2Kg Maris Otter
.5kg CaraMunich
.5kg Munich 1

20g PoR @ 60min

15g Fuggles @ 30min
15g EKG @ 30min
15g Styrian @ 30min

15g Fuggles @ 15min
15g EKG @ 15min
15g Styrian @ 15min

30g EKG @ 0min
15g Styrian @ 0min


OG: 1.063
FG: 1.014
ABV: 6.4%
IBU: 47

Cheers - Mike


----------



## manticle (4/2/10)

manticle said:


> Can speak from experience - Kleiny's Mongoose is very tasty.
> 
> Just mashed in my next version of my all amarillo American Brown. Still trying to nut this one out - it was the first AG I ever made but due to accidents I made it over bitter, then blended it with an underhopped wort. It was spot on in terms of bitterness, flavour and sweetness for me but I've never been able to replicate it. I think the last couple have overdone the amarillo. Anyway today's version is:
> 
> ...



Racked to secondary into a fermenter with a leaky tap. Came out to the laundry to find 1 litre of sedimenty beer left. Kind of lucky in some ways that it was in a sink but I wasn't particularly appreciative of that at the time. Super, super annoying.


----------



## Bribie G (4/2/10)

under said:


> Kiwi Blonde -
> 
> 88% JW Trad Ale
> 8% Carahell
> ...



Hey, Under, I missed that post, as I pm'd you Ive done something very similar indeed but with 500g of Polenta in the mash and 500 of sugar in the fermenter to give more like a 5.2 % . Also I used Nottingham - first time in ages - and you wouldnt know it's not a lager. Getting hammered on it right now :icon_cheers:


----------



## under (4/2/10)

BribieG said:


> Hey, Under, I missed that post, as I pm'd you Ive done something very similar indeed but with 500g of Polenta in the mash and 500 of sugar in the fermenter to give more like a 5.2 % . Also I used Nottingham - first time in ages - and you wouldnt know it's not a lager. Getting hammered on it right now :icon_cheers:



Heh. Ive done 3 brews in 2 days. Im screwed. 

That there is a nice drop. Easy to drink. Nottingham sounds nice insted of S-05.

Anyways, let you know how these brews I cubed turn out.


----------



## pwarren (4/2/10)

Here's my first post in the mighty WAYB III 

GF Hersbrucker Ale:

2.75 Kg Sorghum Syrup
500g Honey
250g Dextrose

10g Aussie Super Pride for 60 mins
20g Southern Hersbrucker for 30 mins
20g Southern Hersbrucker for 1 minute

Whirlfloc for 15 mins

S-04.

OG: 1041
Should get to about 1012 for FG.

I'd attempted to roast some buckwheat to add some colour by steeping pre boil, but I ended up with a solid chunk of carbon, and a smoked out house, so I stuck that in the compost instead.

I do ~12L boils, chill in the laundry sink full of ice, set up a whrilpool and leave for 30 minutes, siphon to fermenter, top up with fridge cold water to 22L, which gets me to about 22C ready for pitching 

I've previously made a super bitter lager, which is slowly getting better, I'm either becoming accustomed to hoppiness or, it's aging! And a dark(er) ale where my buckwheat roasting succeeded, same as above replacing hersbrucker with Kent Goldings, and steeping grains at 80C for 30 minutes.


----------



## Pete2501 (5/2/10)

A bit of some mid week brewing. So tonight I'm trying another Ginger beer but this time with a few changes. 

Home Grown South Perth Honey x 1kg
Light Malt 1kg
Dextrose 0.5kg
Maltodextrin 0.5kg
Ginger x 1kg
Lemons x 2 
Limes x 2
Chilli x 1
Generic LHBS yeast "A robust ale yeast able to tolerate high alcohol conditions (up to 11.5% v/v). Used to produce a wide range of beer styles including Belgian wheat and Trappist beers. Available in 11g sachets. A good general purpose yeast that we use in all our beer kits."

Looking forward to this one. It's all on the boil now.


----------



## Jimmeh (5/2/10)

pwarren said:


> Here's my first post in the mighty WAYB III
> 
> GF Hersbrucker Ale:
> 
> ...




What is "Southern Hersbrucker" ? Is that Hallertauer Hersbrucker?


----------



## pwarren (5/2/10)

Jimmeh said:


> What is "Southern Hersbrucker" ? Is that Hallertauer Hersbrucker?



I think it's Hersbrucker grown in Tassie. I'm led to beleive that it's the hops used in Cascade premium lager, which was my favorite beer before I got diagnosed coeliac.


----------



## Maple (5/2/10)

manticle said:


> Racked to secondary into a fermenter with a leaky tap. Came out to the laundry to find 1 litre of sedimenty beer left. Kind of lucky in some ways that it was in a sink but I wasn't particularly appreciative of that at the time. Super, super annoying.


Condolences for your loss. Looked to be a pretty good build up, I've enjoyed all of you that beers I've tried....well 'nuff said. 

Moment of silence observed


----------



## manticle (5/2/10)

Appreciated. I've had a little run of bad luck - a few infections over summer and now this one. Fortunately I've been brewing enough that there's been some crackers in amongst those but it's kind of heartbreaking when a brew you've nurtured goes literally down the drain..


----------



## Fourstar (5/2/10)

Maple said:


> Moment of silence observed



Pulls out the Bugle. Another soldier who has fallen in war.


----------



## drsmurto (5/2/10)

MVZOOM said:


> My first IPA on Sat:
> 
> 3Kg BB Ale
> 2Kg Maris Otter
> ...



My 2 c on this.

IBU is too low, up it to 55-60. Your OG will balance it. 

English yeast?


----------



## Fourstar (5/2/10)

DrSmurto said:


> My 2 c on this.
> IBU is too low, up it to 55-60. Your OG will balance it.
> English yeast?



Agreed. Any IPA i do is 1:1 IBU:OG


----------



## Pete2501 (5/2/10)

I thought you guys were taking the micky about the IBU but realised it was an IPA  

I figure most of you are all addicted to ultra hopped beers.


----------



## bradsbrew (6/2/10)

Put this one down last night.

Arcadia Pale Ale (10A. American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.058
Colour (SRM): 7.4
Bitterness (IBU): 28.1

9.46% Aromatic Malt
2.54% Carared
87% Pale Ale Malt
1% Wheat Malt

0.8 g/l Fuggles (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67*C for 100 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18*c with pacman slurry


----------



## reviled (6/2/10)

reviled said:


> Well, got the day off and cant think of anything better to do than brew! Went to heat up the strike water and realised my flatmate broke my thermometer :angry: So off to the shop to get another one and then ill be brewing this...
> 
> Rye Dubbel Saison
> 
> ...



Just took a hydro sample on this and its got down from 1069 to 1004!!!  Sample is tasting nice and dry, as well as super, super malty :icon_drool2:


----------



## RdeVjun (6/2/10)

Another of these today. A slightly lower sacc temp (64C) and a splash of Aromatic (2%) in this one though, mainly because I've got a bit to get through. It does feel so liberating to toss a whole pack of low- AA% hops in at once for bittering (six plugs!). B) 
This particular lager fridge can hold 4 cubes, I'm looking at three of them being full of this MH and the first is already fermenting. For that last slot, I'm open to suggestions... sensible ones, please...  


RdeVjun said:


> Munich Helles
> 
> 72% Wey Bohemian Pilsner
> 11% Wey Pale Wheat
> ...


----------



## randyrob (6/2/10)

Beautiful day in Perth, Bashing out 50L of Kolsch!

*Kolsch* 

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045
Colour (SRM): 3.7
Bitterness (IBU): 23.3

80% Pale Malt
20% Wheat Malt

1.2 g/l Hallertauer (6.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66*C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20*c with PRO-83 - German Kolsch


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Peteoz77 (6/2/10)

I am making 50 litres of 3 legged hound Pale Ale today, but substituting Citra hops all the way through.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Cocko (6/2/10)

Peteoz77 said:


> I am making 50 litres of 3 legged hound Pale Ale today, but substituting Citra hops all the way through.
> 
> Wish me luck!



PLease report back Pete.. I am looking at a Citra brew next weekend!

This weekend a creamer.. 


:icon_cheers:


----------



## grod5 (6/2/10)

Tomorrow I plan on doing a version of Tony's LCBA for my 6th AG

Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 7.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 60.00 % 
1.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 30.00 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 10.00 % 

15.00 gm Saaz [3.20 %] (45 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (45 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [3.20 %] (25 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (25 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [3.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 

1 Pkgs US-05 (SAF) Yeast-Ale 

Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 73.1 C 66.0 C 


daniel


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (7/2/10)

grod5 said:


> Tomorrow I plan on doing a version of Tony's LCBA for my 6th AG
> 
> Batch Size: 23.00 L
> Boil Size: 30.54 L
> ...


Must be something in the air. Made this as my 2nd ag yesterday. smells wicked.


----------



## paulwolf350 (7/2/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Just started the boil on this now,
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Schwartzbier
> ...



This is just about finished fermenting, just tasted the hydrometer sample. Nice drop, but needs more hop flavour and aroma, and it is not dark enough. I was worried about it being too roasty but it can definitely do with more.

Paul


----------



## raven19 (7/2/10)

Just mashed this one in. AMB Challenge #4.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 21 AMB Dusseldorf Altbier Challenge #4
Style: Altbier


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 17.00 L 
Boil Size: 23.53 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 23.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 50.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.46 kg Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 55.00 % 
1.79 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 40.00 % 
0.13 kg Melanoidin (70.0 SRM) Grain 3.00 % 
0.09 kg Carafa II (900.0 SRM) Grain 2.00 % 
88.43 gm Spalt [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 50.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast #1007) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.47 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 11.65 L of water at 70.7 C 64.5 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 6.52 L of water at 98.2 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
64.5 planned mash


----------



## warra48 (7/2/10)

Sparging a MILD as I type.

Batch Size: 23.00 
Brewhouse Efficiency 80%

3 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.33 % 
.2 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
.2 kg Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
.1 kg Carafa Special T2 (1150.0 EBC) Grain 2.78 % 
.1 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 2.78 % 
14.00 gm EK Goldings Plug [4.30 %] (10 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 18.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [Starter 125 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Estimated Original Gravity: 1.037 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Estimated Color: 33.3 EBC (23.6-49.3 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 20.7 IBU (10.0-25.0 IBU)
Mashing at 69C 60 minutes. Boil 60 minutes.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (7/2/10)

Made these 3 in yesterday
Started at 6am, all cleaned up by 6pm.


Style: Oatmeal Stout

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 53.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 45.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.63 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (6.Grain 69.57 % 
0.58 kg Oats, Flaked (Briess) (1.4 SRM) Grain 8.70 % 
0.46 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (338.0 SRM) Grain 6.96 % 
0.41 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 6.09 % 
0.35 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (4.0 SRGrain 5.22 % 
0.23 kg Crystal (Joe White) (55.0 SRM) Grain 3.48 % 
29.20 gm Northern Brewer [10.50 %] (60 min) Hops 31.3 IBU 
23.36 gm Chinook Flowers (Gregs) [13.00 %] (15 minHops 13.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle - American Ale (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Style: American Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 35.00 L 
Boil Size: 50.91 L
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 9.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 47.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Maris Otter (Simpsons) (5.0 SRM) Grain 75.70 % 
0.83 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (16.0 SRM) Grain 8.96 % 
0.83 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 SRM) Grain 8.96 % 
0.31 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (9.9 SRM) Grain 3.39 % 
0.28 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (15.0 SRM)  Grain 2.99 % 
92.11 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
52.86 gm Challenger [7.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.0 IBU 
41.54 gm Fuggles [4.00 %] (30 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
28.32 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (20 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
28.32 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (10 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
52.86 gm Cascade [7.50 %] (3 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
1.84 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafAle - American Ale (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 17.50 L 
Boil Size: 24.39 L
Estimated OG: 1.109 SG
Estimated Color: 25.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 18.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.71 kg Export Pilsner (Joe White) (3.5 SRM) Grain 65.54 % 
1.14 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (16.0 SRM) Grain 13.09 % 
0.57 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (27.0 SRM) Grain 6.58 % 
0.39 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 4.43 % 
0.38 kg Special B (Dingemans) (147.5 SRM) Grain 4.31 % 
0.19 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (4.0 SRGrain 2.15 % 
50.47 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (60 min)Hops 18.6 IBU 
0.34 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 3.90 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Strong Ale (Wyeast Labs #1388) Yeast-Ale 



Gregor


----------



## yardy (7/2/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> This is just about finished fermenting, just tasted the hydrometer sample. Nice drop, but needs more hop flavour and aroma, and it is not dark enough. I was worried about it being too roasty but it can definitely do with more.
> 
> Paul



gday mate, that seems a little quick, i wouldn't worry about the lack of aroma, it should be a little malty :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers
Dave


----------



## chappo1970 (7/2/10)

Just sparging this now....

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Chappo's Amerillo Pale Ale
Brewer: Chappo
Asst Brewer: Seb
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 50.00 L 
Boil Size: 63.68 L
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 13.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 76.92 % 
2.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 15.38 % 
0.70 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 5.38 % 
0.30 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 2.31 % 
45.00 gm Centennial [8.00 %] (60 min) Hops 16.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (10 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [8.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [8.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [8.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 


Might be my American Pale entry to BABBS? Bit of an experimental bit of a quaffer.

It'll be nice.

Chap Chap


----------



## paulwolf350 (7/2/10)

yardy said:


> gday mate, that seems a little quick, i wouldn't worry about the lack of aroma, it should be a little malty :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> cheers
> Dave




Yeah I am going off yors and i think yours is more roasty and more saaz in the finish, but i think it would be OK if it was darker, it is a dark brown. Oh well i will have to brew it again ...:chug: Damn!


Looks good Chappo, you dont reckon it needs more hop additions?


Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (7/2/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Looks good Chappo, you dont reckon it needs more hop additions?
> 
> 
> Paul



Yeah your right Paul I think I'll dry hop 90grms :icon_cheers: 

Chap Chap


----------



## Fourstar (7/2/10)

Just started the boil on a JGSA malt bill with Centennial Hops as the Hop of choice over Amarillo. Bittering with Magnum.

Should be a deadset quaffer! :icon_drool2: 

p.s. Note the sugaz! Doing the same grain bill as Screwys clone except using weyermann munich I instead of II.

JSGA Centennial Ale 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 7/02/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
2.40 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 49.0 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 20.4 % 
0.80 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 16.3 % 
0.40 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 8.2 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [8.70%] (15 min) Hops 9.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [8.70%] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.30 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 6.1 % 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % 
Bitterness: 25.0 IBU 
Est Color: 5.5 SRM

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 81.8 C 73.0 C 10 min


----------



## fcmcg (7/2/10)

I happened upon 30 litres of post sparge/pre boil wort ( i won't name sources as this bloke brews on a "commercial"scale ...and i thought he would have known better that to f&*k his recipe up but anyway )
I have no idea of the grain bill other than an amount of carafa special II which was not in his recipe but he used anyway...
Now this was sparged Fri arvo...
Poured at 60 degree and stored in sealed buckets...
Picked it up today...
Started to have a sour "tang", but seeing he gave me 150g of east kent goldings for free...i though...what the hell...i'll boil it...no chill it and see what happens.....
OG was 1070 before boil...
15g @ start of boil East Kent
20g @ EKG at 20min
20g @ EKG at 40 min
20g at flame out...
Sweet wort but still with that tang in the backround....
OG , post boil was 1.080....
Got 20 litres of it....
Think it will be interesting.....


----------



## DiscoStu (8/2/10)

Brewed this on Sat and pitched the yeast yesterday, first proper temp controlled batch with a brewing fridge an temp controller.

Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.29 L
Estimated OG: 1.077 SG
Estimated Color: 27.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 100.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.70 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 88.74 % 
0.40 kg Crystal, Light (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 5.30 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 5.30 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (800.0 EBC) Grain 0.66 % 
35.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (60 min) Hops 44.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Gem [16.30 %] (40 min) Hops 24.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Gem [16.30 %] (30 min) Hops 21.5 IBU 
35.00 gm Pacific Gem [16.30 %] (5 min) Hops 9.8 IBU 
35.00 gm D Saaz [5.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

50.00 gm D Saaz (Dry Hop)


----------



## Jye (8/2/10)

Just mashed this in.

*Amber Coloured Beer* 


Type: All Grain
Date: 8/02/2010 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Jye 
Boil Size: 27.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: SK Brewery 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 93.02 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt, Light (Bairds) (50.0 SRM) Grain 4.65 % 
0.05 kg Crystal Malt, Medium (Bairds) (75.0 SRM) Grain 1.16 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (700.0 SRM) Grain 1.16 % 

15.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (40 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 

2.50 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 0.0 min) Misc 

2 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.57 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 18.3 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 12.6 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 4.30 kg 
Sparge Water: 21.56 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

SK Brew Hous Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 10.75 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C


----------



## Fourstar (8/2/10)

Jye said:


> Just mashed this in.
> *Amber Coloured Beer*



Very descriptive name there Jye!


----------



## Jye (8/2/10)

I call them how I see them.


----------



## Fourstar (8/2/10)

Jye said:


> I call them how I see them.



True dat! Just hope it turns out amber and not copper then hey!


----------



## bum (8/2/10)

Ginger beer with cinnamon, clove, cardamom and kaffir lime leaves. Planning on dry-"hopping" some of these in the bottle with half a curry leaf or something. Crazy idea but one I can't seem to let go so I'll give it a crack.


----------



## samhaldane (8/2/10)

Looking forward to doing this one starting as soon as I get home from work tonight.

I brewed an AG version with a mate in Sweden when I was there in December. Will be heading back over there for his wedding, when we'll compare the two batches. The only difference is I'm using Wyeast 1098 instead of 1335 because I couldn't get the 1335. I'll probably chuck some gypsum and yeast nutrient in there as well.

Haldini


Recipe: Chad's amber ale - extract version
Style: 10B-American Ale-American Amber Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 10.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 9.00 l
Volume Transferred: 9.00 l
Water Added: 16.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 25.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 23.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.035 SG
Expected OG: 1.049 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG
Expected ABV: 4.8 %
Expected ABW: 3.8 %
Expected IBU (using Rager): 37.4
Expected Color: 12.0 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 74.4 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
German CaraAmber 0.500 kg (12.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carahell 0.500 kg (12.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich II 0.250 kg (6.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Biscuit Malt 0.150 kg (3.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich I 0.150 kg (3.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.037 kg (1.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
Extract - Light Dried Malt Extract 2.344 kg (59.6 %) End Of Boil

Hops
German Hallertauer Magnum (14.0 % alpha) 16 g Loose Whole Hops used All Of Boil
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker (6.3 % alpha) 18 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker (6.3 % alpha) 11 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
UK Fuggle (4.8 % alpha) 16 g Loose Whole Hops used 5 Min From End
UK Fuggle (4.8 % alpha) 11 g Loose Whole Hops used 1 Min From End

Other Ingredients

Yeast: Wyeast 1335-British Ale II

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Extract with Steeped Grains
Schedule Name: No Chosen Schedule


----------



## samhaldane (8/2/10)

^ Wow I'm really glad I posted that before. Just got home and tried to open BeerAlchemy, database is corrupt.

I've got a time machine backup at work, but that's a 30 mins drive away. I have never had any problems with BA but this latest version seems to have a few problems :/


----------



## joecast (8/2/10)

Cocko said:


> PLease report back Pete.. I am looking at a Citra brew next weekend!


hey cocko, just did a pale with citra late. i think they need a little help as on their own they just seem to be missing something. they do add a nice flavor, but a bit of cascade or centennial (or amarillo, etc) to help out i think would be great.
joe


----------



## yardy (10/2/10)

just mashed this in

North German Alt

3.600 Pilsner
1.00 Munich
0.230 Carared
0.090 Carafa ll

I was going to bitter with Horizon but changed it to Sticklebract & Aus Tettnang to 30 IBU

K-97 slurry from Roggen

cheers


----------



## Hutch (10/2/10)

haldini said:


> ^ Wow I'm really glad I posted that before. Just got home and tried to open BeerAlchemy, database is corrupt.
> 
> I've got a time machine backup at work, but that's a 30 mins drive away. :/


Ahhh, Mac user - Never too late to swap it for a real computer   

Sent from my iPhone :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (11/2/10)

1/2 way thru the mash on this one. Name is fitting for the disgusting weather here in VIC atm. One of the keg fillers.

Its raining Blondes! 
Blonde Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 10/02/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 87.4 % 
0.30 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.8 % 
0.20 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (8.9 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.0 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [4.30%] (20 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.15 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 2.9 % 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 26.8 IBU
Est Color: 3.7 SRM 

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 71.9 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 84.1 C 73.0 C 10 min


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (11/2/10)

wet hop APA on the boil now. I'm predicting my tap gets clogged by hop flowers before the day is through.


----------



## mckenry (12/2/10)

71L of LCBA clone is boiling away. With a 90 min boil and first hop addition @ 45 mins, its a long wait.
Had to use NZ Cascade at 45 mins, US cascade the rest.
mckenry


----------



## Damian44 (13/2/10)

Im 15min into the boil on a weizen of sorts. Im umming and arring over the late edition, to big or to small?

4.60 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 55.42 % 
3.70 kg Pilsner (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 44.58 % 
12.00 gm Centennial [6.00 %] (60 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
47.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.50 %] (60 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Tettnang [2.82 %] (2 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.50 %] (2 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
4 Pkgs German Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3333) Yeast-Wheat 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.041 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.041 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.94 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 3.90 % 
Bitterness: 16.3 IBU


----------



## Frag_Dog (13/2/10)

With St Patricks Day just around the corner I brewed and cubed this last night

Irish Red Ale 
Type: All Grain
Date: 12/02/2010 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Nathan 
Boil Size: 38.76 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.20 kg Ale - Maris Otter Malt (Thomas Fawcetts Floor Malted) (3.0 SRM) Grain 83.00 % 
0.67 kg Carared Malt (Weyermann) (20.0 SRM) Grain 13.24 % 
0.19 kg Caraaroma Malt (Weyermann) (130.0 SRM) Grain 3.75 % 
35.00 gm Williamette [4.90 %] (45 min) Hops 16.1 IBU 
35.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.00 %] (15 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min)


----------



## gjhansford (13/2/10)

First brew today:

Vienna Lager
Batch Size (L): 20.00
Grain
3.50 kg. Vienna Malt 
1.75 kg. Munich I 
0.20 kg. Acidulated Malt
0.05 kg. Cara Munich 1
Mash 90 min at 64C
Hops
30.00 g. Hallertauer Mittlefrueh 60 min.
15.00 g. Hallertauer Mittlefrueh 15 min.
Yeast
WYeast 2278 Czech Pils


----------



## gjhansford (13/2/10)

Second brew for today:

Porter
Batch Size (L): 40.00
Grain
4.00 kg. Maris Otter 
0.25 kg. Crystal Pale 
0.25 kg. Crystal Medium 
0.25 kg. Chocolate Malt 
0.15 kg. Aromatic Malt 
0.10 kg. Black Patent Malt
Mash 60min at 66C 
2.00 kg. Generic DME - Light added to boil
Hops
80.00 g. East Kent Goldings 60 min.
40.00 g. East Kent Goldings 15 min.
Yeast
WYeast 1318 London Ale III


----------



## manticle (13/2/10)

Some kind of altbier today:

Type:	All grain	
Size:	22 liters
Color: 25 HCU (~14 SRM) 
Bitterness: 35 IBU
OG: 1.052
FG: 1.010
Alcohol:	5.4% v/v (4.3% w/w)
Grain: 3.5kg JW Pilsner
500g Wheat malt
1kg JW Munich
100g JW chocolate
250g Dingemans biscuit

Mash: 70% efficiency, 60 mins, 65 degrees
Boil: 60 minutes	
SG 1.038, boil size 30 liters
Hops: 45g Hallertauer (4.25% AA, 60 min.)
40g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 20 min.)
20g Tettnanger (aroma)

Whirlfloc
German ale yeast wy 1007


----------



## C_west (13/2/10)

This one is to help clean out some hops in the freezer, this will be the first batch that uses my new fermentation fridge, cant wait to taste it!


Recipe: India Pale Ale
Brewer: Callum
Asst Brewer: Cooper
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.56 L
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 11.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 49.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 75.00 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 16.67 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 8.33 % 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (60 min) Hops 26.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (20 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-05 Yeast-Ale


----------



## Mantis (13/2/10)

An apa with JW Trad ale, 11% wheat, 4.5% caraaroma and 3.5%biscuit
Por, cascade, amarillo and this lot for the last 2min
125g of just picked Chinnook




Total harvest today was 425g to add to the allready harvested 475g


----------



## drsmurto (13/2/10)

0.45 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 8.82 % 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 49.02 % 
1.75 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 34.31 % 
0.30 kg Caramel Wheat Malt (Weyermann) (115.0 EBC) Grain 5.88 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (1100.0 EBC) Grain 1.96 % 
50.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.30 %] (60 min) Hops 14.5 IBU 
5.00 gm Spalt [4.70 %] (60 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) 

20L
OG 1.050
IBU 17
EBC 40

Did a double decoction with a few of the AMB boys around to see me cock it up. 

This rocket scientist decided to add the rice hulls add dough in, not at mash out so i decocted them.

They stuck to the pot and burned slightly.

But, the end product ticked all the boxes, smelt and tasted beautiful.

Also sampled my latest golden ale (rye and galaxy) and the wine form last year.

Thumbs up from the boys in all departments.


----------



## manticle (13/2/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Did a double decoction with a few of the AMB boys around to see me cock it up.
> 
> This rocket scientist decided to add the rice hulls add dough in, not at mash out so i decocted them.
> 
> ...



I reckon stuff ups, especially when someone else is watching, make brewing so much better. You do it so many times that you think you have everything under control then woops - forget the most basic ******* thing. As long as the hops went in and you didn't spill the wort then she'll probably turn out even better (ferment/post ferment potential issues notwithstanding).


----------



## Pete2501 (13/2/10)

Mantis said:


> An apa with JW Trad ale, 11% wheat, 4.5% caraaroma and 3.5%biscuit
> Por, cascade, amarillo and this lot for the last 2min
> 125g of just picked Chinnook
> View attachment 35668
> ...




Yes please :icon_drool2: 

I'm going dizzy just thinking about all those hops.


----------



## drsmurto (13/2/10)

manticle said:


> I reckon stuff ups, especially when someone else is watching, make brewing so much better. You do it so many times that you think you have everything under control then woops - forget the most basic ******* thing. As long as the hops went in and you didn't spill the wort then she'll probably turn out even better (ferment/post ferment potential issues notwithstanding).



Definitely kept me on my toes. You can feel the pressure when being watched. :lol: 

Sitting down over the creek under the willows with the boys and missed the 60 min addition (by only 3 mins) as we were just relaxing with a beer/wine and bbq meat. 

I must admit, whilst i brew alone 90+% of the time, a fellow brewer on a brewday makes damn good company!


----------



## Tony (13/2/10)

bum said:


> so I'll give it a crack.



:lol: 

Sorry but it just made me laugh


----------



## Phoney (14/2/10)

Good evening gentlemen,

Tomorrow I will be brewing what will be my first crack at my own concocted recipe (mostly my own anyhow).... so here it is:
*
Sterling APA*

Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 9.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 83.5 % 
0.25 kg Carahell (12.0 SRM) Grain 5.5 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich Malt (90.0 SRM) Grain 5.5 % 
0.25 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 5.5 % 
35.00 gm Sterling [5.90%] (60 min) Hops 24.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Sterling [5.90%] (30 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Sterling [5.90%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: BIAB
Total Grain Weight: 4.55 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
BIAB Add 30.00 L of water at 68.5 C 66.0 C 90 min 


Critique?


----------



## Fourstar (14/2/10)

Frag_Dog said:


> With St Patricks Day just around the corner I brewed and cubed this last night



Just putting this down now! :icon_cheers: 


Red Ale 
Irish Red Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 14/02/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 82.3 % 
0.20 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 3.7 % 
0.20 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.7 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 3.7 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 3.7 % 
0.17 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (412.9 SRM) Grain 3.1 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (60 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
2.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 %
Bitterness: 23.2 IBU 
Est Color: 16.7 SRM

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 15.57 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.38 L of water at 83.2 C 73.0 C 10 min


----------



## lonte (14/2/10)

Just doughed in the BABBs Wild Brew.


----------



## paulwolf350 (14/2/10)

I thought I might give this a go today, for a quaffer

Its a variation on DrSmurtos, Thanks Dr

BeerSmith Recipe Printout
Recipe: Golden Ale
Brewer: Paul Speechley
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 39.35 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 12.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 57.14 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 19.05 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 19.05 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 25.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (1 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5.25 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 13.69 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 


Paul


----------



## Howlingdog (14/2/10)

lonte said:


> Just doughed in the BABBs Wild Brew.




Just finished my sparge and reached rolling boil.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/2/10)

HLT is heating up and the grain is about to be cracked for the BABB's Wild Brew.

Can either lonte or HD clarify for me when the Brown Sugar gets added?

Cheers,

GT


----------



## Screwtop (14/2/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> Good evening gentlemen,
> 
> Tomorrow I will be brewing what will be my first crack at my own concocted recipe (mostly my own anyhow).... so here it is:
> *
> ...



Looks good, I like Sterling. 16.5% Cara/crystal malt it will finish high, is that what you were going for?

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## bconnery (14/2/10)

lonte said:


> Just doughed in the BABBs Wild Brew.



Dare I say...
+1


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/2/10)

Fcuk it I hate it when your busting for a slash and can't leave the brew, then you get a chance when you're draining the mash tun to break the seal and you come back and find the taps open on your kettle and a couple of litres of wort are over the patio tiles.


----------



## bconnery (14/2/10)

Cracked the grains ready for this to follow from the wild brew...

Recipe: Bitter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.034 SG
Estimated Color: 27.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2800.00 gm Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EGrain 90.32 % 
100.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
100.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
100.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (800.Grain 3.23 % 
25.00 gm Challenger [7.10 %] (60 min) Hops 22.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.10 %] (10 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Bramling Cross [5.10 %] (0 min) Hops -

Edit: Yeast will be 1882 Thames Valley II. 
This will be my starter for a Rye ESB next week...


----------



## beers (14/2/10)

Just started the boil on a Black Belgian IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.74 L
Estimated OG: 1.074 SG
Estimated Color: 84.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 79.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6000.00 gm Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 84.51 % 
350.00 gm Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1400.0 EBCGrain 4.93 % 
300.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 4.23 % 
150.00 gm Chocolate Malt, Pale (800.0 EBC) Grain 2.11 % 
20.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [15.00 %] (90 min) (FHops 29.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (45 min) (First WHops 19.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Spalter [4.00 %] (30 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz D [5.40 %] (15 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Citra [11.00 %] (15 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (15 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Spalter [4.00 %] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Citra [11.00 %] (1 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
300.00 gm Candi Sugar, Dark Sugar 4.23 % 
0 Pkgs French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711-PC) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Weizguy (14/2/10)

*Valentine's Brews*

As a member of the disaffected majority, I have commenced my tribute to the three (yep, 3) Saint Valentine's.

Yesterday it was a very big beer, named by a Hunter brewer as " Big Bitter Bitch", but I like to call it a Ruination clone.

Today, it's a more subtle, yet somehow less subtle beer, which is a "Sour Blonde", which I call Medowie Sauer Weisse (or Teninch Weisse).
I plan to split the batch and ferment half with the Wyeast 3191 (Berliner Weisse blend) which has been in my fridge for ages; and the other half with a home-made lacto culture and some German ale (or maybe a Rogue ale) yeast.

*Medowie Sauer Weisse* (2010) - last brewed in 2006 for the NSW Xmas in July case swap, and enjoyed by just about everyone. Won the BoS round at the NSW State Comp that year, and earned me 12 1/2 minutes of fame. Finally re-brewed after many requests.

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 14-02-10 
Style: Berliner Weiss Brewer: Weizguy 
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Volume: 31.00 L Boil Time: 20 min 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pilsner (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 59.9 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 29.9 % 
0.34 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 10.2 % 
28.00 gm Tettnang [2.80%] (20 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 

Estimated Original Gravity: 1.031 SG (1.026-1.036 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.031 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.008 SG (1.006-1.009 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.006 SG 
Estimated Color: 5.2 EBC (3.9-7.9 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 5.5 IBU (3.0-8.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 3.0 % (2.8-3.6 %)


Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Step Add 6.62 L of water at 39.2 C 35.0 C 240 min (Acid rest)
Step Add 2.57 L of water at 98.6 C 50.0 C 30 min (protein rest)
Step Add 4.80 L of water at 99.7 C 65.0 C 60 min (saccharification rest)
Step Add 11.04 L of water at 94.8 C 77.0 C 40 min (mash out)

I would like some feedback for creating my lacto culture (either here or by pm).
I have reserved some wort (last runnings) from the Ruination brew yesterday and diluted to about 1.035.
I boiled, cooled to 52C and added half to a thermos with a small handful of JW wheat (uncrushed), and the other half to a PET bottle with a similar quantity of BB pale ale grain (also uncrushed). Any suggestions if there will be an advantage to either grain?

Happy V.D. (that's Valentine's Day)

Soon from the Teninch Brewery:

Schneider weisse clone
Schwarzbier
Teninch Bitter
Arrogant Bastard clone


----------



## Duff (14/2/10)

I still remember that Berliner. Simply awesome.

Les, PM me your address and I'll send some bottles and post packs  

Cheers.


----------



## Fourstar (14/2/10)

Screwtop said:


> Looks good, I like Sterling. 16.5% Cara/crystal malt it will finish high, is that what you were going for?
> Cheers,
> Screwy



Its actually 11% screwy 



Les the Weizguy said:


> Happy V.D. (that's Valentine's Day)



we all know what you really meant!


----------



## raven19 (14/2/10)

Just crushed the grain for an aussie pale - will late hop with some of my Chinook Flowers fresh from the bine... will brew this tomorrow arvo after work. HLT timer on ready to roll!

May go with 1056 on this not 1272.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 22 Aussie Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 8.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 71.43 % 
1.00 kg Vienna (3.5 SRM) Grain 17.86 % 
0.40 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 7.14 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (125.0 SRM) Grain 3.57 % 
27.00 gm POR 09 [10.10 %] (60 min) Hops 29.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1272 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.60 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.59 L of water at 70.7 C 64.5 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.17 L of water at 98.2 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
64/65 mash


----------



## Tony (14/2/10)

Les.

I loved the Berliner when i tried it many years ago. I had planned to make it myself but never got around to it. Forgot abouot it actually.

I think you told me you used JW Pils for the lacto culture. I wonder if there are different bugs living on the different grains?

Question for you mate.......... when do you add the lacto culture?


----------



## Weizguy (15/2/10)

Tony said:


> Les.
> 
> I loved the Berliner when i tried it many years ago. I had planned to make it myself but never got around to it. Forgot abouot it actually.
> 
> ...



The lacto culture gets a feed before you add the ale yeast. Maybe 24 hours or more. I did not get enough sourness from 24 hours, so will try 48 this time, and keep trying until I get it right.

Beerz


----------



## Phoney (15/2/10)

Screwtop said:


> Looks good, I like Sterling. 16.5% Cara/crystal malt it will finish high, is that what you were going for?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy




I was aiming for 85% Maris Otter, 5% light crystal (~20 EBC), 5% medium crystal (~80 EBC), and 5% melanoidin. My LHBS didnt have the light & medium crystal so substituted for cara.

By finish high, do you mean it wont fully attenuate leaving a high FG?

To be honest im not entirely certain what im aiming for... (besides a nice drop) :lol:


----------



## clean brewer (15/2/10)

I today literally brushed the cob webs off the Brew Gear and doing my 1st brew in "2 months and 1 week" :unsure: , I havnt run out of beer in that time though, I guess I havnt been drinking alot either..  

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com 
Recipe: Seperation Pale Ale 
Brewer: Jody Fischer 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale 
TYPE: All Grain 
Taste: (35.0) 
Recipe Specifications -------------------------- 
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 57.16 L 
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG 
Estimated Color: 12.6 EBC 
Estimated IBU: 28.2 IBU 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % 
Boil Time: 90 Minutes 
Ingredients: ------------ 
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg Ale Malt (6.3 EBC) Grain 50.53 % 
3.20 kg Ale - Maris Otter Malt (5.6 EBC) Grain 33.68 % 
1.00 kg Aromatic Malt (38.0 EBC) Grain 10.53 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt Pale (4.2 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.80 %] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (15 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (15 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Willamette [4.60 %] (15 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (0 min) Hops -
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops -
10.00 gm Willamette [4.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Willamette [4.60 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 


Feels good to brew again, I need to big style as I have 6 empty kegs.... <_< 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## goatherder (15/2/10)

I brewed this one on the weekend, thought it was worth a post

Whitbread's London Porter (1850)
80% Baird's Perle
15% Brown malt
5% Black Patent malt
Mash at 66 degrees to 1.060
EKG at 60min to 60 IBUs
Primary ferment with Wyeast 1187 Ringwood Ale
Secondary ferment with Wyeast 5151PC Brettanomyces Claussenii for 6 months or so

The recipe is from Durden Park Beer Circle:

http://www.durdenparkbeer.org.uk/Recipes.html


----------



## Quintrex (15/2/10)

goatherder said:


> I brewed this one on the weekend, thought it was worth a post
> 
> Whitbread's London Porter (1850)
> 80% Baird's Perle
> ...



Sounds awesome goatherder, save me a bottle, Please . how is your flanders red?


----------



## Siborg (15/2/10)

G'day fellow brewers!

I'm fairly new to brewing and AHB. I've found that this place and its users has a wealth of info and friendly advice. 

My fourth ever brew is a Little Creatures Bright Ale clone I bought from liquorcraft (Melb) as a kit:
1.5kg black rock east IPA
1.5Kg black rock light liquid malt
250g crushed carapils malt
150g wheat dried malt
15g amarillo hops
15g saaz hops
Safale US05 yeast

As per instructions, bought 3 litres of water to the boil and added the carapils, simmered gently for 20 mins. for the final minute added both of the hops together, then rested for 15 mins. Strained this into the fermenter. Added the IPA and liquid malt with 4 litres of warm water and added the wheat dried malt. Topped up to 21L and pitched the yeast at 25C. Been brewing between 20-22C for the last three days.

I'm hoping this one comes out good. Its my first brew with any sort of grain involved and more than one type of hops. Smelt and tasted beautiful prior to pitching.


----------



## manticle (15/2/10)

Kit instructions are always a bit wanting.

No need to simmer - just soak cracked grain in hot water (around 70 degrees is a good benchmark), strain then rinse with some more 70 degree water. Boil the liquid, add the hops and boil for the 5 minutes.

Grain will add a new dimension to your brew though and it will probably be terrific.

As in super terrific like the smell.

mmmmmmmmmm beer


----------



## Siborg (15/2/10)

manticle said:


> Kit instructions are always a bit wanting.
> 
> No need to simmer - just soak cracked grain in hot water (around 70 degrees is a good benchmark), strain then rinse with some more 70 degree water. Boil the liquid, add the hops and boil for the 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


Cheers manticle. Always appreciate your advice. I realised that after I put the brew on and after I read a bit more into AG techniques. I'm looking to try that BIAB for under 30 bucks that Nick JD posted. I'm having trouble sourcing the ingredients that he used, though. And being a complete noob to AG, I wouldn't know where to start in an alternative recipe in terms of what grain/hops combos and quantities/times to use. There's always time, to gather ideas I suppose. Besides, I need to wait till next week when I get paid to get a big arse stockpot and some voile. (and ingredients)


----------



## manticle (15/2/10)

I think I mentioned Greensborough Homebrewing in another thread. I'm fairly certain you'll find most of what you're after there. Otherwise grain and grape in Yarraville (will deliver for the price of Aus post) or craftbrewer (both links at the top of the page).

There's also Gryphon Brewing, Beer Belly and a few other retailers on this site with various ingredients and equipment and I believe most of them will also deliver through Aus Post.


----------



## argon (18/2/10)

Ok planning to put down a brew tonight or tomorrow for a Schwartzbier. Ive got my grain bill sorted but wanted to try it with some American or English Hops. Or even a blend of both, just not sure how a Chinook/Cascade/Styrian will blend for example

Current Stock of hops is;
Fuggles
EK Goldings
Styrian Goldings
Amarillo
Chinook
Cascade
Any suggestions???

Grain bill is like this;

34L Batch (2 FWK Cubes)

Munich II 55.5%
Pilsner 34.5%
Carafa II 4.2%
Chocolate Malt 4.2%
Cararoma 1.6%

60 min 26 IBU
20 min 6 IBU
0 min/NC Cube 1 IBU

Gypsum and Salt
BIAB at 64C

17 L Batch 1 - Wyeast 2487PC Hella Bock @12C
17 L Batch 2 Danstar Nottingham Ale @15C


----------



## praxis178 (18/2/10)

Currently in the fermenter (primary): Carlsberg Clone (all grain, NO sugar) of my own devising, if it works out I'll post the recipe. (I posted the grain bill in another thread so with some digging you might get the basics <grin>)

Currently milling (and waiting for the Crystal I ordered to arrive) the grain for an ale of my own devising (I LOVE Beersmith!), don't really have a name for it yet, but the Beersmtih "style" is: English Pale Ale/Strong Bitter....

Batch size: 28L in the fermenter. 
5.5Kg pale malt 
0.5kg crystal 60 malt
0.25kg quick oats

45g Northern Brewer (9.6%AA) 90mins boil
15g Cluster (7.5%AA) 45mins
20g Sazz, Riwaka (5.9%AA) aroma

Whirlfloc (1 tab 15mins)
Safale S-04.

OG 1.05x FG 1.010-13

Have done this one before and it always goes oh so fast, seems like only yesterday I brewed up the last batch, and I'm already down to the last 15-20 Grolsch bottles. <sigh> 

And I just last week bottled off a small 17L batch of IPA, which when I was boiling I thought I'd over hopped, but while bottling I had a taste and it was great so with a bit of time and carbonation it will be gone in no time! :icon_drool2: 

Right well back to work. 

ThomasJ.


----------



## Pete2501 (18/2/10)

Thomas J. said:


> <snip>
> Batch size: 28L in the fermenter.
> 5.5Kg pale malt
> 0.5kg crystal 60 malt
> ...



Hey Thomas how to do find using oats affects the beer? I'm guessing this is used for mouth feel. If so have you tried this recipe with wheat? I've noticed some people (I extract brew) use wheat extract for mouth feel and body. 
:icon_cheers:


----------



## praxis178 (18/2/10)

Pete2501 said:


> Hey Thomas how to do find using oats affects the beer? I'm guessing this is used for mouth feel. If so have you tried this recipe with wheat? I've noticed some people (I extract brew) use wheat extract for mouth feel and body.
> :icon_cheers:



I used the oats mainly (originally anyway) to get better head retention, but found that what I REALLY liked about the resulting change was the mouth feel, yeah the head lasts longer, but, to quote a plumber I once knew "it's beer, not a head job".....

I'm wanting to try this brew with wheat, but it will have to wait til I can justify purchasing more grain.

Oh yeah the "pale malt" used in this recipe is one I malt myself, so using a commercial malt may give a different result, so I might just have to try that to see what the effect is. Wouldn't want anyone to try this one and get a "bad" beer just 'cause I'm too cheep to buy malt! (20kg barley + elbow grease = malt at $0.75/kg) h34r: 

ThomasJ.


----------



## Tony (18/2/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> The lacto culture gets a feed before you add the ale yeast. Maybe 24 hours or more. I did not get enough sourness from 24 hours, so will try 48 this time, and keep trying until I get it right.
> 
> Beerz




Im on it 

Should it be a clean yeast like a dry american strain, malty euro strain or can a Wheat strain be used ?


----------



## Frag_Dog (19/2/10)

Half way thru the mash on this one.

Going for a Boags Premium style beer. First time brewing it so its a bit of an unknown...

12 - Boags Premium Lager Clone 
Premium American Lager 


Type: All Grain
Date: 19/02/2010 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Nathan 
Boil Size: 38.76 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.75 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) Bel (3.0 SRM) Grain 90.48 % 
0.45 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (30.0 SRM) Grain 8.57 % 
0.05 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 0.95 % 
14.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 12.6 IBU 
35.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager West European Lager (DCL Yeast #S-23) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.055 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.30 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 17.6 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.9 SRM Color:


----------



## manticle (20/2/10)

Just cracking the grain bill for this one

English Brown Bitter (thingamajig)

*Type:* All grain	
*Size:* 22 liters
*Color:* 37 HCU (~18 SRM) 
*Bitterness*:	35 IBU
*OG:* 1.050	
*FG:* 1.012
*Alcohol*:	4.9% v/v (3.9% w/w)
*Grain:* 4.5 kg JW ale
250g Dingeman's biscuit
200g JW Dark crystal 135-165L
50g JW chocolate
50g JW black patent
*Mash:* 60 minutes, 
67 deg C, 
70% efficiency
*Boil:* 60minutes	
SG 1.037	
30 liters
*Hops:* 30g Fuggles (4.75% AA, 45 min.)
30g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 45 min.)

*Yeast:* Whitbread WY1099


----------



## grod5 (20/2/10)

Brewing this on sunday

Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Australian Ale (4.1 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
23.00 gm Pilgrim [10.80 %] (60 min) Hops 26.4 IBU 
12.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.65 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C


----------



## Fents (21/2/10)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 80.00 L 
Boil Size: 99.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 13.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
17.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 85.00 % 
1.50 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 7.50 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 7.50 % 
13.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
13.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
13.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (60 min) (First WoHops 4.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort HopHops 7.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort HoHops 6.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (20 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (20 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (20 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
3 Pkgs US-05 Yeast-Ale


----------



## RdeVjun (21/2/10)

*Carol XXI* (my version of a caramelised Landlord)
3.75kg TF GP
0.38kg Wey Pale Wheat
0.20kg Polenta
Mash 65C, Single mashout decoction, dunk sparge, caramelise 2L of wort (nb. using whole wort, not just first runnings)
0.40kg Sugar

30g Challenger @ 90 for 20IBU
30g EKG @ 20 for 10IBU
30g Styrian @ FO + some other late hops (yet to be determined)
15g Styrian Dry Hops
No chill. 1469, OG usually 1.050, FG 1.010. About 20L of roughly 5%ABV, carbonate <2vols.

This time round I might be adding the sugar after fermentation starts, while the wheat and polenta are optional extras that I am just toying with ATM. Fuggles for bittering in the past, but lately the scales are tipping towards Challenger, seems to merge better with EKG & Styrian but not a whole lot in it to be honest. The 100% GP and 3% Caraaroma versions are not too shabby either, and while caramelising wort and decoction are both PITAs, they're well worth it IMO... :icon_drool2:
Edit: Mash temp.


----------



## bconnery (21/2/10)

Rye ESB
Will go on the yeast cake of my bitter to be kegged today. 

Recipe: Rye ESB
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 34.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 49.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3800.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 72.38 % 
700.00 gm Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 13.33 % 
300.00 gm Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (69.0 EBC) Grain 5.71 % 
150.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
150.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
150.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (689.Grain 2.86 % 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.10 %] (60 min) Hops 15.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Bramling Cross [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 22.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Bramling Cross [5.10 %] (15 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Challenger [7.10 %] (5 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
1.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1882PC)Yeast-Ale


----------



## winkle (21/2/10)

Its been a weekend of big beers - the BABBs wild brew project beer went well yesterday although the 2.75 hour boil seemed to take ages, still got there in the end 18-19ish litres and a OG of 1.103.
Today was the turn of a Chocolate RIS. Went well until the no-chill cube split :angry: . Rescued using the Browndog method. Was aiming for 1.091 got 1.087 for 20ish litres so fairly happy overall apart from the cube.


----------



## lastdrinks (21/2/10)

third AG brew today after six month house building layoff. Well two brews as one was with china hops and tastes like s*&t so it doesnt count. I was mainly after an easy drinking ale with a nice malt profile and not to overpowering hop flavour or bitterness. I have a Dr S GA fermenting and plan to do my first Brown ale and american amber so dont want all monster flavoured beers.

1.65kg Pilsner malt
1.5kg Ale malt
800grams vienna malt
500grams wheat malt
100grams carahell

mash 65c

15grams Pacifica 60min
20grams Pacifica 10min
20grams Cz Saaz 10min
15grams Pacifica dry hop 3 days
15grams Cz Saaz dry hop 3 days

American Ale


----------



## Greg Lawrence (22/2/10)

My 1st AG stout

Recipe: AG10 - Oatmeal Stout
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 31.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 52.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 44.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.63 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (6.Grain 69.57 % 
0.58 kg Oats, Flaked (Briess) (1.4 SRM) Grain 8.70 % 
0.46 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (338.0 SRM) Grain 6.96 % 
0.41 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 6.09 % 
0.35 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (4.0 SRGrain 5.22 % 
0.23 kg Crystal (Joe White) (55.0 SRM) Grain 3.48 % 
29.20 gm Northern Brewer [10.50 %] (60 min) Hops 30.9 IBU 
23.36 gm Chinook Flowers (Gregs) [13.00 %] (15 minHops 13.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale



A good healthy fermentation which had blown the water out of the airlock when I got home tonight. 







Gregor


----------



## randyrob (22/2/10)

*Some sort of Amber Ale*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053
Colour (SRM): 13.3
Bitterness (IBU): 50.1

72% Ale Malt
20% Weyermann Munich I
4% Weyermann Caraamber
3% JWM Amber Malt
1% Black Patent Malt

1.1 g/l Goldings - E.K. (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Amarillo Gold (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Amarillo Gold (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Amarillo Gold (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.7 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.7 g/l Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20c with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## praxis178 (22/2/10)

Some sort of lager...

3.3kgs pale lager malt
0.2kgs carapils
0.2kgs flaked rye

22g Pearle (8% AA 60mins)
14g Saaz (6.3%AA 5mins/flame out)
1 whirlfloc tab 15mins
Wyeast Danish Lager yeast (1L starter)

OG 1.048-1.052
FG 1.012 targeted

Primary 10C for 21days
rack and bulk prime for 2.4Vols CO2
condition 1week at 13C/lager for 4/5weeks at 7C

The above is sized for a 18L batch in the fermenter......

BTW as I haven't used rye before anyone want to hazard what I might expect the result to be like. Just really doing this one 'cause I have the space in the lagerater and a spare fermenter that fits said space. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (22/2/10)

randyrob said:


> *Some sort of Amber Ale*
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.053
> Colour (SRM): 13.3
> ...



Thats looking pretty good Rob, might have to put that one on the brew list. Yes all that know me I dont use others recipes but this one I will.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Barley Belly (23/2/10)

Just mashing this in now:-

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 62 Little Pale Ale
Brewer: Adam
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.33 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 15.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg MaltEurop Australia Ale (3.5 EBC) Grain 80.0 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (90.0 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
0.25 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (40 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [11.00%] (40 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [11.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm Chinook [11.00%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
10.00 gm Chinook [11.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Harvested 500ml Starter (Fermentis #US-05)Yeast-Ale  


And then backing up straight after with this one:-

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 63 Vitara Pale
Brewer: Adam
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.33 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 13.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg MaltEurop Australia Ale (3.5 EBC) Grain 84.9 % 
0.40 kg Carared (Weyermann) (50.0 EBC) Grain 7.5 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.7 % 
0.10 kg Crystal Pale (Crisp) (100.0 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
15.00 gm Magnum [13.00%] (40 min) Hops 19.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Pearle Hallertauer [6.80%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Harvested 500ml Starter (Fermentis #US-05)Yeast-Ale


----------



## C_west (23/2/10)

Mashing this one right now, Its Tony's LCBA Clone halved to a single batch size.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: LCBA Clone 
Brewer: Callum
Asst Brewer: Cooper
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) Tony's LCBA III clone from AHB
notes: caramel 20L is carahell, hops are B-Saaz flowers and Cascade pellets 8% alpha for about 32IBU.
Re Use US-05 cake

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.27 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 9.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 79.55 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.82 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (25.0 EBC) Grain 6.82 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (16.0 EBC) Grain 6.82 % 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (30 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [8.00 %] (30 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Saaz [8.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (20 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [8.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (10 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Saaz [8.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Safale US-05 Yeast-Ale


----------



## randyrob (23/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Thats looking pretty good Rob, might have to put that one on the brew list. Yes all that know me I dont use others recipes but this one I will.
> 
> Cheers Brad




Hey Brad,

Thanks!

happy to flick you the recipe if you want to tweak it

Rob.


----------



## Canberraboy (23/2/10)

Well we are just brewing using Coopers kit, we are using the coopers lager, keepn it simple as 1st go at it.
We got it all bottled now and so far it looks and tastes and smells bloody beautiful. 
Am I right in leaving it under the house bottled for a week then fridge then drink or should it be a bit longer under the house?
Cheers look forward to learning the art of brew.


----------



## vykuza (24/2/10)

Canberrabrew said:


> Well we are just brewing using Coopers kit, we are using the coopers lager, keepn it simple as 1st go at it.
> We got it all bottled now and so far it looks and tastes and smells bloody beautiful.
> Am I right in leaving it under the house bottled for a week then fridge then drink or should it be a bit longer under the house?
> Cheers look forward to learning the art of brew.



Canberra, it'll taste best after a month or so in the bottle, but you'll be good to start on it in 2 weeks. Patience is the hardest part about this hobby of ours!

I've just started the boil of a LCBA clone.

Only a 12L batch, as I didn't feel like struggling with my small pots on the stove and an overloaded BIA bag. (Hopefully the last BIAB run before I get my mash tun together!)

2KG BB Galaxy
600g Vienna
200g Wheat
80g Carared (had it floating around - why not I say...)

7g of B Saaz and NZ Cascade Flowers at 45
7g of B Saaz and NZ Cascade Flowers at 15
12g of B Saaz and NZ Cascade Flowers at Flame out
US-05


----------



## Peteoz77 (25/2/10)

Just popping back in to let you kow that the Citra Hop ale that I made is bloody BEAUTIFUL! It's a bit more subdued than the Cascade and Amarillo versions of this brew that I have made, but it's definitely an easy drinker with lots of hop character.


----------



## praxis178 (25/2/10)

Thomas J. said:


> 3.3kgs pale lager malt
> 0.2kgs carapils
> 0.2kgs flaked rye
> 
> ...



OK, so had a delay creep in and had to put it off til today, sparging right now, and although the EBC *should be* ~6.8 right now (sparge just about done) is running more like 2.5. I DO hope it colours up during the boil, otherwise it's just not going to be a fun beer to drink.....

That reminds me I'd better get to weighing the hops! Changed my mind on those too, going with German northern brewer for bittering and the home grown Pearle for flavour/aroma. 27g of Northern Brewer and 14g of the Pearle.


----------



## Scruffy (25/2/10)

Mashing now...




8KG Maris Otter, and 800g Crystal.

Hops waiting...




Mix of Amarillo, Challenger, Bramling Cross and Styrian, and more Styrian... Beersmith says, 1103OG and 103IBU. Well see...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (25/2/10)

Hey Scruffy, didn't realise you were a bag boy  

The pics of your hops, I thought was a takeaway until I had a closer look & read :lol: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Mayo (25/2/10)

My first english bitter in over a year, looking forward to it

Recipe: Shitter Bitter
Brewer: Mayo
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.85 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 24.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett)Grain 78.65 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 11.24 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Malt, Pale (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 6.74 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.37 % 
20.00 gm Northdown [8.10 %] (60 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (20 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Northdown [8.10 %] (15 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275) Yeast-Ale 

Cheers.


----------



## RdeVjun (25/2/10)

Mayo said:


> My first english bitter in over a year, looking forward to it
> 
> Recipe: Shitter Bitter
> Brewer: Mayo


Looks just great to me, Mayo! I recall Northdown being quite well suited to this sort of Ordinary/ ESB, can't argue with Styrian or 1275 either, while 3% Caraaroma makes me weak at the knees, particularly in a Landlord. A low mash temp perhaps?

:beer:


----------



## raven19 (26/2/10)

Mashing as I type...

Recipe: 23 Schwarzbier
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 29.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.60 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 49.52 % 
2.40 kg Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 45.71 % 
0.10 kg Crystal (140.0 SRM) Grain 1.90 % 
0.05 kg Carafa II (900.0 SRM) Grain 0.95 % 
0.05 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 0.95 % 
0.05 kg Roast Barley (1400.0 SRM) Grain 0.95 % 
45.00 gm Saaz [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 21.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz Czech [3.60 %] (20 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz Czech [3.60 %] (1 min) Hops 0.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 833 [Cultured] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.25 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.68 L of water at 74.1 C 67.5 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.66 L of water at 92.0 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
67.5 Mash in


----------



## j1gsaw (26/2/10)

Tommorrow's brews:

English Bitter

3.5kg M/O
500g Munich 1
200g Carared
150g Pale Crystal
100g Caararoma

EKG 20g - 60m
Bramling Cross 20g - 45m
BX  20g - 30m
BX 20g - 10m
BX dry hop- 30g 7 days

Wyeast 1318 London Ale 111


Lagunitas IPA

2.5kg GP
2.5kg Halycon
450g Pale crystal
230g Med crystal
450g Munich 1
230g Amber
230g Pale wheat

Willamette - 60g - 60m
- 30g - 20m
- 30g - 10m
- 60g - 2m
Dry hop 60g 7 days.
2x US-05.


----------



## drsmurto (26/2/10)

I've enjoyed a few Lagunitas IPAs and have this recipe bookmarked from the Brewing network - Linky


----------



## Scruffy (26/2/10)

Ross said:


> Hey Scruffy, didn't realise you were a bag boy tongue.gif
> 
> The pics of your hops, I thought was a takeaway until I had a closer look & read laugh.gif
> 
> Cheers Ross



Well yesterday I had to meet the missus at 3, so BIAB and a 1hr mash and 1hr boil - It made 1.102, only 20l though! I could have mashed in the old 60l esky, but needed to be swift. 

I did make a grave error though, gathering in the folds of voile pre hoist I missed one and let maybe 1KG slip into the wort... did my best to rescue it, but alas - checkout the whirlpool!!!




Protein shakes anyone?

Predicting a post about haze not shifting in a couple of weeks!!! :lol:

--edit-- missing /


----------



## Fourstar (26/2/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I've enjoyed a few Lagunitas IPAs and have this recipe bookmarked from the Brewing network - Linky



Let us know how it goes. Im very tempted to make this.


----------



## cliffo (26/2/10)

Mash just about done on this APA using some left over Nelson Sauvin & Citra hops.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.65 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 16.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 80.00 % 
0.75 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 15.00 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
5.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.80 %] (60 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
16.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (20 min) Hops 12.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (20 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (7 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.00 %] (7 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Saccharification Add 15.00 L of water at 70.4 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C


----------



## winkle (26/2/10)

Sod brewing for comps, its time to restock the house beers.

Galaxian APA 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain

Batch Size: 22.00 L

Boil Size: 25.18 L
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 75.00 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 20.00 % 
0.25 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.00 % 
16.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 25.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (15 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 

and the obligatory,

Shootin Saison 
Saison 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 72.73 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 18.18 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 9.09 % 
26.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Lemon Peel, (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 

and if time permits tomorrow, a Jungle Wit.

Edit: got my saisons mixed up  .


----------



## NickB (26/2/10)

Looks good Perry. Love your Galaxian APA by the way! Will definitely be brewing it sometime, as soon as I can clear the backlog of full kegs and full cubes.... (It's a hard life )


Assuming this has been the recipe for a while? I'm contemplating dropping the 60 min addition and just hopbursting for the last 20 or 30 mins.... Whadayareckon?


Cheers


----------



## winkle (26/2/10)

NickB said:


> Looks good Perry. Love your Galaxian APA by the way! Will definitely be brewing it sometime, as soon as I can clear the backlog of full kegs and full cubes.... (It's a hard life )
> 
> 
> Assuming this has been the recipe for a while? I'm contemplating dropping the 60 min addition and just hopbursting for the last 20 or 30 mins.... Whadayareckon?
> ...



Nick,
the original recipe was 4kg MO + 1kg Munich, just giving some biscuit a try in this one. Galaxy gives a nice bitterness after 60 but hopbursting after 30 minutes, hmmm, interesting - I've got about 20 minutes to think about it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (26/2/10)

Hope you did it.... h34r:

If so, bring a bottle to Chappos and I'll 'evaluate' 

cheers


----------



## winkle (26/2/10)

NickB said:


> Hope you did it.... h34r:
> 
> If so, bring a bottle to Chappos and I'll 'evaluate'
> 
> cheers


Boork, boook boook.

View attachment 35997

Nah chickened out at the last moment, will give it a go in the imperial version in a few weeks


----------



## NickB (26/2/10)

Pffft, piss poor effort mate 


I've just drafted up a recipe, same grain bill, but 30g Galaxy @ 20, 15g @ 5 and 15g Dry Hopped. 

Will slot it into the 'to brew' list 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (26/2/10)

NickB said:


> Pffft, piss poor effort mate
> 
> 
> I've just drafted up a recipe, same grain bill, but 30g Galaxy @ 20, 15g @ 5 and 15g Dry Hopped.
> ...



Cool, bottle swapsies at the Boganfest?


----------



## NickB (26/2/10)

Maybe, depends if I can get a brew in between now and then...Plus I have 4 cubes ready to ferment ATM, and a bar to finish building..... 

Might push one through this weekend....Will see......

Cheers!


----------



## itmechanic (27/2/10)

Just mashing in my first double batch, have only got about 45L boil capacity so im having to brew over gravity and dilute post boil. Hope this works ok?


Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.02 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 17.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6987.58 gm Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 84.98 % 
900.00 gm Amber Malt (60.0 EBC) Grain 10.95 % 
46.58 gm Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 0.57 % 
34.10 gm Southern Cross [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 28.5 IBU 
51.66 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
31.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
288.70 gm Brown Sugar, Light (15.8 EBC) Sugar 3.51 % 
2 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 7934.16 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 23.80 L of water at 71.5 C 66.0 C


----------



## RdeVjun (27/2/10)

itmechanic said:


> Just mashing in my first double batch, have only got about 45L boil capacity so im having to brew over gravity and dilute post boil. Hope this works ok?


Yep, it sure does! Works fine for me all the time. Seeing as you're probably adding some water later, I'd add the sugar to some boiling water afterwards, allow it to cool and then add at pitching, but it is only a small amount and it probably doesn't really matter when you add it.
However, hops utilisation does start to gradually decrease in boils >1.050, but I really wouldn't be worrying too much about that if I were you. I would be very careful though in measuring the high AA% Southern Cross, there isn't much room for error, but with an IPA this is probably less of a concern.

Should be good one! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (27/2/10)

winkle said:


> Sod brewing for comps, its time to restock the house beers.
> 
> .............................



Great minds, Winkle, great minds. Problem with the comp beers is that I bottle them all because you need:


bottles for evaluation three weeks out, two weeks out, one week out and eve of comp
bottle or two for the comp
two skite bottles in case you get a place and people want to have a taste on the night
bottles for future reference to see how it matures over a month or so

Which leaves SFA for kegging. So with 3 recent brews for the Ale comp and two brews currently going for the American comp in March, my keg selection is looking woeful:

*Some sort of UK quaffer*

4000 BB ale
500 polenta
100 JW Choc chit

66 degrees 90 mins

50 Admiral hops 90 mins
20 EKG 10 mins

Irish ale yeast from my oatmeal stout.
Three or four days at 23
Cold crash for four days, gelatine, polyclar.

Into the keg :icon_cheers:


----------



## Scruffy (27/2/10)

BribieG said:


> bottles for future reference to see how it matures over a month or so




What? :blink: ...your beer lasts a month? :huh: 

err...


----------



## Jye (27/2/10)

The wort usually burns during the boil with this brew so I let it settle for 30 min before starting the boil. I then drained of the clear wort from the particulate matter settled out. Ill find out in a couple of hours if it worked B) 

*Eleanor Wheat Wine IV *
American Barleywine 


Type: All Grain
Date: 27/02/2010 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Jye 
Boil Size: 30.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 80.00 % 
2.25 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 20.00 % 

50.00 gm Centennial [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 40.4 IBU 

5.50 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.50 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.101 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.021 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.46 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 40.4 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.2 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 11.25 kg 
Sparge Water: 11.60 L Grain Temperature: 30.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 30.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

SK Brew Hous Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 28.12 L of water at 72.8 C 65.0 C


----------



## tazman1967 (27/2/10)

cliffo said:


> Mash just about done on this APA using some left over Nelson Sauvin & Citra hops.
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> ...



Looks Nice Cliffo, interesting to see how it comes out.


----------



## bconnery (27/2/10)

Total experiment today. 
Brewing the first of my chocolate beers for our mash paddle comp at Babbs. 
A Bock with white chocolate and speculaas spices. (Windmill biscuits ...)
I know white chocolate isn't ideal but stuff it, I'm giving it a go because I think white choc is the best match for the spices and the flavours I should end up with. 

The spice amounts I haven't worked out yet, just going on some percentages from recipes I've seen for the spice mix. 

Recipe: Choc Spec Bock
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mailbock/Helles Bock
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 25.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 0.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2200.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 42.72 % 
1500.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 29.13 % 
1000.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 19.42 % 
200.00 gm Carabohemian (Weyermann) (200.0 EBC) Grain 3.88 % 
320.00 gm White Chocolate (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
250.00 gm Brown Sugar, Light (50.0 EBC) Sugar 4.85 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 4900.00 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 69.2 C 64.0 C 


Notes:
------
* 30 g powdered cinnamon
* 10 g ground cloves
* 10 g nutmeg


* optional: 10 g mace
* 5 g aniseed
* 5 g white pepper
* 5 g coriander seed
* a pinch of cardamom
ground ginger


----------



## Jye (27/2/10)

I was going to brew something with white choc to be different... not so different now


----------



## winkle (27/2/10)

Hrump, not enough wheat left for a saison - quick flick pass to plan b.

UXB Belgian Ale 
Belgian Specialty Ale 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Boil Size: 24.04 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 91.67 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 8.33 % 
3.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
24.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 20.7 IBU 
24.00 gm Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] (30 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
16.00 gm Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] (15 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
16.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
3.00 gm Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.067 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.59 %

Scored some pandan leaves (dried) from a Pinoy shop so a jungle wit is just around the corner B)


----------



## bconnery (27/2/10)

Ended up with this in the end. I realised I hadn't calculated the hops yet just after I posted the recipe 

Recipe: Just on Spec White Chocolate Bock
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mailbock/Helles Bock
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 25.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2200.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 42.72 % 
1500.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 29.13 % 
1000.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 19.42 % 
200.00 gm Carabohemian (Weyermann) (200.0 EBC) Grain 3.88 % 
20.00 gm Southern Cross [13.20 %] (45 min) Hops 29.8 IBU 
320.00 gm White Chocolate (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
250.00 gm Brown Sugar, Light (50.0 EBC) Sugar 4.85 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 4900.00 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 69.2 C 64.0 C 


Notes:
------
2g cinnamon, 1g cloves, 1g nutmeg, some white pepper, some coriander, a little cardamon, a little ground ginger


----------



## bconnery (27/2/10)

bconnery said:


> Ended up with this in the end. I realised I hadn't calculated the hops yet just after I posted the recipe
> 
> Recipe: Just on Spec White Chocolate Bock
> Brewer: Mooshells
> ...



I have no idea if this beer is going to work but bloody hell it smelt good on the boil!


----------



## Barry (28/2/10)

I am heating the water for two Belgian Pale Ales, both same except the yeasts, Proculture Belgian Abbey and Belgian Trappist. Who will win, the monks or the commercials? Gee it's still dark under the liquid amber.. Will mash-in in 5 mins.


----------



## Korev (28/2/10)

Mashing as I write 1962 Fullers Export London Pride - just about to boil the polenta for 30 mins, 002 starter ready to go should be ready for IBU Real Ale Fest

Peter


----------



## Fourstar (28/2/10)

Making a Mountain Goat IPA "My Way". 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=592480

Im using the crystal i had on hand and some citra instead of amarillo.

Cant wait to taste the results! :icon_drool2: 

Mountain Goat IPA - My Way 
American IPA 

Type: All Grain
Date: 4/02/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
5.40 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 85.71 % 
0.60 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 9.52 % 
0.30 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 4.76 % 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 27.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (10 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (10 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale (actually Rogue Pacman)

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.058 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.63 % 
Bitterness: 45.1 IBU 
Est Color: 8.0 SRM

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 17.62 L of water at 73.1 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 85.0 C 73.0 C


----------



## DUANNE (28/2/10)

Korev said:


> Mashing as I write 1962 Fullers Export London Pride - just about to boil the polenta for 30 mins, 002 starter ready to go should be ready for IBU Real Ale Fest
> 
> Peter



hi korev any chance you could post a recipe for that. its sounds interesting :icon_cheers:


----------



## daemon (28/2/10)

Just cubed brew #2 for today, 2nd one was a White Rabbit" inspired beer with lots of late wet hop additions. Couldn't fit too much more into the hop sock: 



If it's a stunner then it'll be hard to replicate hop wise, there's 4 different varieties in there! I picked whatever was left on the bines so it's mainly perle but also cascade / chinook and goldings.

I constantly "swirled" the hops in the sock for the last 5 minutes, when most were added. Took the photo just before I pushed all the hops down into the bag, of which over 50% was in the wort


----------



## RdeVjun (28/2/10)

Daemon said:


> Just cubed brew #2 for today, 2nd one was a White Rabbit" inspired beer with lots of late wet hop additions.


Allright, Daemon! Love those wet hops! I too had plans for two batches today but woke up just a little dusty so cut it back to one, another Carol:
80% GP
10% Bairds Perle/ Pale Ale (to arrest the overt graininess of 100% GP)
10% of grainbill total as Sugar added during fermentation (ditto)
Mashout decoction (decoction is a must with no spec malts) 
Caramelise 2L of wort
20IBU Challenger @ 75
10IBU EKG @ 20
2g/L Styrian at flameout
A plug of dry hopped Styrian towards the end of fermentation with 1469, although this pack of 1882 is looking rather inviting too. 
:icon_drool2: - what more can I say?


----------



## bradsbrew (28/2/10)

Brew 2 for the day.

House Bitter 
(Standard/Ordinary Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.040
Colour (SRM): 5.1
Bitterness (IBU): 26.0

5% Aromatic Malt
70.5% Pale Ale Malt
1.5% Crystal 40
23% Pale Malt

1.1 g/l Fuggles (4.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/l Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/l Fuggles (3.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/l Styrian Golding (2.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/l Fuggles (3.9% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 65 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Will be Fermented at 17c with 1469 and other cube with 1882


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


actually ended up with 41L @ 1052 

Cheers


----------



## paulwolf350 (28/2/10)

Just dropped a 'Father and Son' ginger beer in the fermenter, although it will probably end up 'Fathers" ginger Beer, as son was rather uninterested in the long and boring process.

1.25kg Fresh Ginger
2.0kg Brown Sugar
1.0kg Iron Bark Honey
4 Cinnamon Sticks
5 Large Bush Lemons
5 Limes

Boiled 60 mins

wyeast 1056 


went into the fermenter at 1052, will see what the FG turns out

Paul





edit: correction 1052


----------



## warra48 (1/3/10)

Mashed this one in about 20 minutes ago.

*Jacob's Hefeweizen*
23 litres, 90 minutes boil
Brewhouse Efficiency 85%
Anticipated OG 1.051

2600.00 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 49.06 % 
2000.00 gm Premium Pilsner (2.5 EBC) Grain 37.74 % 
200.00 gm Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 3.77 % 
500.00 gm Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 9.43 % 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [5.70 %] (60 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [5.70 %] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Chalk (Mash 10.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weizen (Wyeast #Weihenstephan 3068) [Starter 3000 ml] [Cultured] Yeast-Wheat 

Can't be bothered doing a decoction, too many other things to do. Single infusion mash at 65.7C


----------



## Jimmeh (1/3/10)

*AIPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060
Colour (SRM): 8.8
Bitterness (IBU): 54.0 (Tinseth)

95% Pale Ale Malt
5% Crystal 60 (BB or JW)

1 g/l Magnum (15% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)

1 g/l Centennial (6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/l Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

1 g/l Centennial (6% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/l Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18c with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## schooey (1/3/10)

cliffo said:


> Mash just about done on this APA using some left over Nelson Sauvin & Citra hops.
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> ...



That looks like a great warm day quaffer, cliffo. Would be very interested in a taste of that one....

I have a mate in Darwin who has done a few K&K's and is getting the mash brewing bug. Called into MHB today and put together a bit of an extract/BIAB recipe for him to have a go with and put it in the post for him...

1.5 kg Muntons CaraAmber extracts (I think, can't really remember :blink
2.25 kg BB Pale
0.50 kg Pale Chocolate
0.05 kg Black Malt
30.0 gr Target @ 60
25.0 gr Styrian @ 10

1.054 OG
35 IBU
21 L Batch on a sesame seed bun...


----------



## Pete2501 (4/3/10)

Just put this in the carboy. I love my cascade APAs.  

1.70 kg Amber Liquid Extract (24.6 EBC) Extract 45.95 % 
1.10 kg Pilsner Liquid Extract (6.9 EBC) Extract 29.73 % 
0.60 kg Pilsner Liquid Extract (6.9 EBC) Extract 16.22 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 8.11 % 
20.00 gm Cascade [8.20 %] (80 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [8.20 %] (30 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
3.33 tsp Isinglass (Liquid) (Secondary 7.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Screwtop (5/3/10)

All set for a 6am start tomorrow morning. My youngest son (29 yo) is brewing his second AG on my rig using my house IPA recipe. He has made a few changes and will be picking our first harvest Chinook hop flowers to add directly to the kettle with 20 min remaining. This thing will be awesome, so glad it's a 45L batch and I will get to keep some.

Joels First Harvest IPA

Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 54.99 L
Boil Time: 90
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.79 %
Estimated Color: 7.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 58.1 IBU
Bitterness Ratio: 0.934
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.00 %

7.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 Grain 70.09 % 
3.20 kg Munich, Dark (Weyermann) (15.0 SRM) Grain 29.91 % 
40.00 gm Galaxy 2008 [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 39.7 IBU 
110.00 gm Fuggles [4.00 %] (30 min) Hops 14.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook first harvest flowers [9.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook first harvest flowers [9.00 %] (0 min) Hops 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tbsp 5.2 PH Stabiliser (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
25.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Safale American Ale (Fermentis #S - 05) Yeast-Ale 


75 min Saccharification 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out 77.0 C


----------



## NickB (5/3/10)

Looks tops Scewy 

Will be brewing a couple of batches this weekend myself to top up the stocks 


Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (5/3/10)

Aussie Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 43
Total Grain (kg): 7.347
Total Hops (g): 67.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.044
Colour (SRM): 4.3
Bitterness (IBU): 25.6
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 82
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
0.099 kg Crystal 90 (1.35%)
2.482 kg BB Ale Malt (33.78%)
3.971 kg BB Pilsner (54.05%)
0.497 kg Wheat Malt (6.76%)
0.298 kg Aromatic Malt (4.06%)

Hop Bill
----------------
32 g Pride of Ringwood Leaf (10.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/l)
15 g Cluster Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/l)
15 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/l)
5 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.1 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20c with 


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## goomboogo (6/3/10)

Bradsbrew, that's very accurate with the grain measurements.


----------



## Screwtop (6/3/10)

Screwtop said:


> All set for a 6am start tomorrow morning. My youngest son (29 yo) is brewing his second AG on my rig using my house IPA recipe. He has made a few changes and will be picking our first harvest Chinook hop flowers to add directly to the kettle with 20 min remaining. This thing will be awesome, so glad it's a 45L batch and I will get to keep some.
> 
> Joels First Harvest IPA
> 
> ...




Put this to bed about 2pm. We couldn't really differentiate between the Chinook and Cascade as they had twined together and up into a Mulberry tree. Anyway we picked 200g and then decided bugger it - lets wack em all in. 100g at 15 and 100g at 0 min. Holy Freholi this thing smells and tastes awesome.

Screwy


----------



## grod5 (6/3/10)

Sunday afternoon I'll be doing this and will post some pics.

Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 7.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner (3.3 EBC) Grain 63.64 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt (3.3 EBC) Grain 27.27 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (12.6 EBC) Grain 9.09 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 14.1 IBU 
45.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 12.1 IBU 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

daniel


----------



## lonte (7/3/10)

Relaxing now after finishing up a RIS this morning ... supposed to be a 90 minute boil but I accidentally did 70 minutes ... guess that's why I'm an amateur brewer! Got more wort than expected but gravity is down .... damn! Named this one "Princess Chrisy" after daughter #2.

Edit: wort is spelled wort stupid spelling checker!!!!


----------



## Pete2501 (7/3/10)

Screwtop said:


> Put this to bed about 2pm. We couldn't really differentiate between the Chinook and Cascade as they had twined together and up into a Mulberry tree. Anyway we picked 200g and then decided bugger it - lets wack em all in. 100g at 15 and 100g at 0 min. Holy Freholi this thing smells and tastes awesome.
> 
> Screwy





Jealous much. Yes I am


----------



## manticle (7/3/10)

Very basic aussie ale attempt for tomorrow (cracking the grist tonight)

Aussie bitter

Type: All grain
Size: 22 liters
Color:	6 HCU (~5 SRM) 
Bitterness:	35 IBU
OG:	1.051	FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	5.3% v/v (4.2% w/w)
Grain: 4kg JW ale
500g Wheat malt
250g Belgian biscuit
Mash: 60 mins 70% efficiency, 65 degrees
Boil: 60 minutes	SG 1.038	30 liters
200g Dextrose
Hops: 30g Pride of Ringwood (9% AA, 60 min.)
US05


Also going to make a small hopless dubbel to add to my 10L batch of bourbon oak and vanilla sour (want to fill a 15L glass demijohn to avoid headspace)

3 kg pils
25 choc
25 special B
50 biscuit
12 L preboil, final volume 5-8 L.
Mash 68 deg , 45 mins, boil 40 mins chill and and add gently to ageing beer, ferment 7days, rack to glass demijohn with more vanilla, leave for a long, long time.

Any remainder can be frozen for starter wort for planned future dubbels


----------



## glennheinzel (7/3/10)

Eric8 and I did a brew each at his place this morning. My beer is designed as a "gateway" beer for the masses.

Size: 20.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Original Gravity: 1.050
Terminal Gravity: 1.012
Alcohol: 5%
Bitterness: 19.4

Ingredients:
2.5 kg Pilsner Malt
1.5 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
1 kg Munich TYPE I

16.0 g Centennial (9.7%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
16.0 g Centennial (9.7%) - steeped after boil

US-05


----------



## bum (8/3/10)

Just did the crush (mortar and pestle!) on this partial for the morning.

Pale malt 14%
Biscuit 14% (Yes, I am finally using it, Manticle. Thanks)
Munich I 12%
LDME

Magnum
Simcoe
Galaxy
Citra

I'm guessing (hoping) the Biscuit and Munich might be a little OTT together at those percentages but there is a plan here. I like to make reasonably highly bittered US-esque beers but am getting a bit tired of being newted on 2 longies so I'm going for a bitter but low grav example here. The hope is that the slightly raised chewiness (compared to my usual grain bill) will offset the lower alc and lower FG (although I am aiming to mash a couple degrees higher than I have in the past).


----------



## Screwtop (8/3/10)

bum said:


> The hope is that the slightly raised chewiness (compared to my usual grain bill) will offset the lower alc and lower FG (although I am aiming to mash a couple degrees higher than I have in the past).



You got it, remember to balance hop bitterness with the lower FG too.

Screwy


----------



## bum (8/3/10)

My plan was always going to depend on how I manage the fermentation on this one but a taste of the OG sample indicates my design was unreasonable - a bit too bitter already, even with a sweet wort to compensate. I'm using 1272 - anyone know if there is a temp I can use to push this strain to strip some of the hopping in primary? I know it is early days yet but not even my IPAs have been this bitter before pitch.


----------



## bullsneck (8/3/10)

bum said:


> My plan was always going to depend on how I manage the fermentation on this one but a taste of the OG sample indicates my design was unreasonable - a bit too bitter already, even with a sweet wort to compensate. I'm using 1272 - anyone know if there is a temp I can use to push this strain to strip some of the hopping in primary? I know it is early days yet but not even my IPAs have been this bitter before pitch.



I know that low temps can impart a citrus flavour, so if your using American hops with similar characteristics, perhaps consider bumping up the temp dial a little.


----------



## bum (8/3/10)

Nah, it should be fruity but not too much in the way of citrus (despite Citras' name).

Just had a taste of the refrigerated sample and the sweetness has come forward quite strongly. I guess I was hitting the panic button. I'll ride it out as planned.


----------



## Peter Wadey (9/3/10)

Barry said:


> I am heating the water for two Belgian Pale Ales, both same except the yeasts, Proculture Belgian Abbey and Belgian Trappist. Who will win, the monks or the commercials? Gee it's still dark under the liquid amber.. Will mash-in in 5 mins.



Comrade,
Are you praying for some divine intervention re the Liquid Amber in Autumn? Leaf drop all over during the working week would be nice. 

Mashed a Nut Brown on Sunday & fermenting with a Yorkshire yeast. Something to counter all the Belgians Pales I can see on the horizon. 

Pete


----------



## T.D. (9/3/10)

I just ordered some of the Proculture Belgian Trappist, should arrive today. I have a strong ale sitting at home ready to be pitched, might do it tonight!

How did you find it Barry?


----------



## Ross (9/3/10)

Trying to push the envelope on alcohol content & drinkabillity... This one has finished at 1% alc.
The beauty of these low alcohol beers is that they ferment out over night - Could have a grain to brain in 24 hours.
Not going to rush it though, will keg in next few days.

Hop Head Mild III 

Type: All Grain
Date: 7/03/2010 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 27.46 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.00 kg Rice Hulls 1L by volume (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 0.00 % 
0.60 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 20.82 % 
0.60 kg Carared (Weyermann) (43.0 EBC) Grain 20.82 % 
0.53 kg Areomatic Malt (Simpsons) (51.2 EBC) Grain 18.34 % 
0.35 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (9.3 EBC) Grain 12.28 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (390.0 EBC) Grain 10.41 % 
0.30 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.3 EBC) Grain 10.41 % 
0.10 kg Brown Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (145.0 EBC) Grain 3.47 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (1300.0 EBC) Grain 3.47 % 
40.00 gm 4 mix Centeenial/Amarillo/Cascade/Simcoe [9.37 %] (20 min) Hops 32.3 IBU 
80.00 gm 4 mix Centeenial/Amarillo/Cascade/Simcoe [9.37 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
50.00 gm 4 mix Centeenial/Amarillo/Cascade/Simcoe [9.37 %] (5 min) Hops 13.3 IBU 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.027 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.027 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.019 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 1.04 % 
Bitterness: 45.5 IBU Calories: 262 cal/l 
Est Color: 52.8 EBC 
Mash 69c single infusion mash with single flood sparge.

Cheers Ross


----------



## warra48 (9/3/10)

This one's on the boil at present:

AIPA 18 litres

4000.00 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 82.30 % 
500.00 gm Munich 2 (25.0 EBC) Grain 10.29 % 
200.00 gm Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2 EBC) Grain 4.12 % 
160.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 3.29 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 33.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 29.6 IBU 
35.00 gm Cascade '07 [6.30 %] (10 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
35.00 gm Cascade '09 [7.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
12.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs WLP001 starter 

Pre-boil SG 1.048
Bitterness: 72.2 IBU (40.0-65.0 IBU)


----------



## Stuster (9/3/10)

Wow. Really pushing it there, Ross.  

Really like to hear how this turns out (even though the chances of me making something like that are somewhat slim.  )


----------



## Maple (9/3/10)

Also really interested to hear how that turns out Ross. nice use of Rye in that there recipe, will add that nice dimension that only Rye gives...


----------



## Ross (9/3/10)

Stuster said:


> Wow. Really pushing it there, Ross.
> 
> Really like to hear how this turns out (even though the chances of me making something like that are somewhat slim.  )




Just bought some BrewDog "Sink The Bismark" (41%), so should make an interesting side by side  

cheers ross


----------



## praxis178 (9/3/10)

Along with _ALL_ the other things I said I'd do this weekend is this weizen....

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Weizen
Brewer: Thomas Janstrom
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 8.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 12.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.5 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.25 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 5.1 % 
3.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 61.3 % 
1.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 30.7 % 
0.07 kg Carahell (25.0 EBC) Grain 1.5 % 
0.07 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 1.4 % 
13.30 gm Pearle pellets [7.70%] (60 min) Hops 12.1 IBU 
7.00 gm Pearle - fresh [7.00%] (0 min) (Aroma Hops) - 
1.06 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [Yeast-Wheat] 1000ml starter 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Single -wheat-
Total Grain Weight: 4.89 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
ferulic acid rest Add 16.16 L of water at 36.5 C 35.0 C 10 min 
heat to protien rest Heat to 50.0 C over 20 min 50.0 C 30 min 
Protein Rest Add 0.00 L of water at 50.0 C 50.0 C 35 min 
Saccharification Decoct 7.10 L of mash and boil it 68.3 C 45 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min 

First decoction mash I've done so should be a fun day..... <_<

Edit: BTW anyone know of a source for bitter orange peal? Either dried or fresh: need about 10-15g for a Wit that is planned for later this month....


----------



## Fourstar (10/3/10)

decided todo my 1st scottish today, added a little caramalt incase i underdo the caramelisation. 

Wish me luck! :icon_cheers: 

Scottish Kilt Splitter 
Scottish Export 80/- 

Type: All Grain
Date: 10/03/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
4.70 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 88.68 % 
0.30 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.66 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 3.77 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (412.9 SRM) Grain 1.89 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (15 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
9.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.74 % 
Bitterness: 21.1 IBU
Est Color: 11.4 SRM 

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.00 L of water at 85.8 C 73.0 C 

Notes
CaCl2 3g to mash
CaCl2 6g to boil
Sparge extra 5L for caramelisation of wort


----------



## Maple (10/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> decided todo my 1st scottish today, added a little caramalt incase i underdo the caramelisation.
> 
> Wish me luck! :icon_cheers:


I love how you can actually knock one out after work, enjoy it before the kids arrive.....


----------



## winkle (10/3/10)

It'll be a pretty full on brewing weekend to fill thirsty fermenters/kegs.
Tomorrow night the Shootin' Saison gets brewed (should have been 2 weeks ago but I'd run out of wheat).
And Friday night or Saturday morning this one inspired by 4*'s Jungle Bunny Wit gets the nod.

Bisayan Maputi 
Witbier 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 47.62 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 38.10 % 
0.50 kg Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM) Grain 9.52 % 
0.25 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 4.76 % 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
0.25 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
4 items Pandan leaves, dried (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5 items Calamansi (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Ginger Root (Boil 12.0 min) Misc 
250 gm Rice Hulls (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat 

Sundays effort will be a mild based on Snows Batemans Clone recipe he posted a while back. Good breakfast beer.

Breakfast Mild 
Mild 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 26.77 L 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 74.87 % 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 10.70 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 8.02 % 
0.14 kg Black (Patent) Malt (500.0 SRM) Grain 6.42 %
0.10 kg Brown Malt 
22.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (70 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (10 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.29 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## manticle (10/3/10)

Planning this for the weekend plus another go at my alt-type thing posted earlier (turned out delicious so I need to stock up)

Style: Belgian Dubbel
Type:	All grain	
Size:	22 liters
Color: 64 HCU (~26 SRM)	
Bitterness:	29 IBU
OG:	1.072	
FG:	1.016
Alcohol:	7.2% v/v (5.7% w/w)
Grain:	6kg JW Pilsner
250g Dingemans biscuit
100g Dingemans Special B
100g JW DK crystal 135-165L
50g JW choc
Mash:	70% efficiency
Boil: 75minutes	
SG 1.053
preboil vol: 30 liters

600g Belgian candi sugar (D2 syrup) added incrementally after high krausen in 200g lots.

Hops: 30g Hallertauer (6.3% AA, 60 min.)
20g Hersbrucker (3.5% AA, 60 min.)

[email protected] for 90 minutes
WY 3787 (big starter)


----------



## randyrob (10/3/10)

*House Pale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
Colour (SRM): 9.1
Bitterness (IBU): 40.0

91.5% Pale Ale Malt
5% Wheat Malt
3% Caramunich I
0.5% Black Roasted Barley

0.3 g/l Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/l Galaxy (15% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/l Galaxy (15% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20c with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/10)

Maple said:


> I love how you can actually knock one out after work, enjoy it before the kids arrive.....



Ahh 'knocking one out after work'. Its great isnt it, especially when you brew afterwards! :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (12/3/10)

Belgian trippell Choc

Original Gravity (OG): 1.093
Colour (SRM): 40.6
Bitterness (IBU): 27.9

2.73% Aromatic Malt
10.93% Brown Sugar, Dark
2.73% Wheat Malt, Dark
3.83% Chocolate
5.46% Flaked Barley
2.73% Flaked Oats
3.28% Special-B
65.57% Pilsner
2.73% Black Roasted Barley

1 g/l Green Bullet (13.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/l Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/l Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/l Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 63C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 100 Minutes

Fermented at 20c with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate


Just heating the water for this one now.
Will be adding the brown sugar and a few other chocalate goodies during ferment.


Cheers Brad*


----------



## rowanb (13/3/10)

Tomorrow, a couple of southern england brown ales from 'brewing classic styles'. No special roast, so am trying as substitutes, brown malt in one and aromatic in the other.


----------



## under (13/3/10)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 10 - Centennial Blonde
Brewer: under-
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 7.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.60 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 40.56 % 
1.60 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 40.56 % 
0.29 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.22 % 
0.23 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 5.83 % 
0.23 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 5.83 % 
8.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (55 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
8.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (35 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (20 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


and

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 11 - Northern Cream Ale
Brewer: under-
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Cream Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 7.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 40.24 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 40.24 % 
0.75 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 15.09 % 
0.22 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.43 % 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (60 min) Hops 10.3 IBU 
14.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (20 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (0 min) Hops -


----------



## randyrob (13/3/10)

Finally getting around to giving Citra a workout.....

*77 - House Pale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
Colour (SRM): 6.7
Bitterness (IBU): 36.8

92% Pale Ale Malt
5% Wheat Malt
3% Caramunich I

0.3 g/l Magnum (14.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/l Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/l Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Dry Hop)
1.8 g/l Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Dry Hop)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20c with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## clifftiger (13/3/10)

Just put to bed... 

ESB style
Batch Size: 30.00 L 
SG: 1.049 
Estimated Color: 21.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.4 IBU
Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil: 60 Minutes

5.0kg Bairds Pale Ale Malt 
0.50 kg Pale Crystal
0.1 kg Pale Choc

30g Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (60 min) Hops 25.2 IBU 
20g Styrian Goldings [4.40 %] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
10g Styrian Goldings [4.40 %] (0 min)

Wyeast 1335 British Ale II


----------



## razz (13/3/10)

Yesterday's brew, which now has a lovely thick brown foam on top.

Sierra Nevada porter II
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 12/03/2010 
Style: Robust Porter Brewer: JD 
Batch Size: 40.00 L Assistant Brewer: 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 45.69 % 
3.50 kg Munich Malt 1 (17.0 EBC) Grain 35.53 % 
0.30 kg Choc chit malt (800.0 EBC) Grain 3.05 % 
0.30 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (500.0 EBC) Grain 3.05 % 
0.25 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 2.54 % 
0.20 kg Amber Malt (42.0 EBC) Grain 2.03 % 
0.20 kg Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.03 % 
0.10 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 1.02 % 
30.00 gm Green Bullet (CB) [13.40 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 24.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings (GG) [2.30 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent (GG) 08 [4.80 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 8.0 IBU 
60.00 gm Styrian Goldings (GG) [2.30 %] (20 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
60.00 gm Goldings, East Kent (GG) 08 [4.80 %] (20 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 45.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 5.08 % 
1 Pkgs Denny's favourite 50 (Wyeast #Wyeast 2450PC) [Starter 3000 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.062 SG 
Estimated Color: 60.2 EBC (43.3-69.0 EBC) 
Bitterness: 44.8 IBU (25.0-55.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 34.3 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: -0.17 % (4.80-6.50 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 6.00 % 
Actual Calories: 591 cal/l 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Step Add 24.00 L of water at 73.6 C 67.0 C 90 min 
Mashout Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 20 min


----------



## lonte (13/3/10)

Just about to lauter my Dry Stout. Chucked some oats in this time for something different. Also forgot to top up HLT so the sparge will be delayed until I have some hot water


----------



## Ross (13/3/10)

lonte said:


> Just about to lauter my Dry Stout. Chucked some oats in this time for something different. Also forgot to top up HLT so the sparge will be delayed until I have some hot water




Must be that Rodenbach you're drinking :icon_drunk: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (13/3/10)

Finished the jungle wit (finally) but didn't get to Craftbrewer so the mild is off for another week :angry: .

Bugger it I need an easy drinker, so batch of Green Bullet SMASH is called for.

The Green Bullet Ale 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 26.33 L 
Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 100.00 % 
10.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50 %] (30 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
8.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50 %] (15 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
8.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
8.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
8.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.25 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 

Prep tonight then,
"are you brewing AGAIN!!" tomorrow.
Might switch the ale malt for pils and go for a fake lager look :icon_cheers: .


----------



## stillscottish (13/3/10)

Just putting this one away.

Style: Northern German Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (110.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 30.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.15 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 2.97 % 
3.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 59.41 % 
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 19.80 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 9.90 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 3.96 % 
0.20 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 3.96 % 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.10 %] (90 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
10.00 gm C_Nugget [12.00 %] (90 min) Hops 15.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Spalter [3.30 %] (30 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Spalter [3.30 %] (10 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
0.53 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.87 gm Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
8.70 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.05 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 71.9 C 64.0 C


----------



## stillscottish (13/3/10)

winkle said:


> Bugger it I need an easy drinker, so batch of Green Bullet SMASH is called for.



They're all easy drinkers. That's why we're always in the poo. :lol:


----------



## winkle (13/3/10)

stillscottish said:


> They're all easy drinkers. That's why we're always in the poo. :lol:


Ain't that the truth, and I see you've created yet another trouble making Alt  .
The Jungle Wit smells more like a meal than a beer, will sure be different and coming soon - Rosella Wit (three big bushes covered in small 'fruit') :icon_cheers:


----------



## Duff (14/3/10)

Finally will get around to brewing my first beer for 2010 today I think. Probably an AIPA along the lines of all the great ones I had in San Diego recently - Racer 5, Arrogant Bastard, Torpedo, et al.


----------



## Barry (14/3/10)

Have mashed in a Bier de garde and an IRA. Gee, it was dark out there this morning, needed a torch. Will finish my cup of tea and start the sparge. Life is good (without electrical goods even).


----------



## Duff (14/3/10)

Raided the hop freezer, there must be still 5 - 6kg in there, and no Chinook, so out is the Racer 5 and Stone IPA option.

Come up with this, 1.071, 50IBU and 250gms of hops in it.

50 IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.85
Anticipated OG: 1.071 Plato: 17.19
Anticipated SRM: 10.2
Anticipated IBU: 50.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
59.1 7.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 2
21.1 2.50 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
12.7 1.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
5.1 0.60 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
2.1 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.00 30.8 45 min.
25.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 11.4 15 min.
50.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 3.5 5 min.
50.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.00 4.9 5 min.
25.00 g. Columbus  Pellet 11.00 0.0 Dry Hop
25.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 Dry Hop
25.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.00 0.0 Dry Hop


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (14/3/10)

good too hear your up and away brewing buddy ... I've done 4 x 60lt brews this year and still have more empty kegs than full .. 

cheers


----------



## glennheinzel (14/3/10)

Oatmeal Stout
Size: 21.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Attenuation: 75.0%
Original Gravity: 1.057 (1.048 - 1.065)
Terminal Gravity: 1.014 (1.010 - 1.018)
Color: 30.45 (22.0 - 40.0)
Alcohol: 5.65% (4.2% - 5.9%)
Bitterness: 36.4 (25.0 - 40.0)

Ingredients:
4.4 kg Maris Otter Pale
0.5 kg Oat Flakes
0.23 kg Chocolate Malt
0.280 kg Roast Barley
.3 kg Belgian Biscuit
0.23 kg Crystal Malt

53.0 g East Kent Goldings (4.8%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min


----------



## Effect (14/3/10)

I'm liking the look of that grain bill, Rukh!

Think I'll put one similar down for winter...


----------



## Fourstar (14/3/10)

Double brew day, keeping with my NYE resolutions im preparing to brew for a few comps and its time to test a couple of recipe's that are in development. 

I hope they hit the nail on the head the 1st go but i have doubts about the strongarm. It has a bucketload of crystal and i have never used a single crystal in such a high % before, especially in a Bitter. Only time will tell. 

Cheers! :icon_cheers: 

Fourstars Strongarm 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 14/03/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 73.68 % 
0.60 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 12.63 % 
0.30 kg Aromatic Malt (simpsons) (30.0 SRM) Grain 6.32 % 
0.35 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 7.37 % 
40.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (60 min) Hops 26.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (40 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
9.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.44 % 
Bitterness: 34.6 IBU
Est Color: 8.7 SRM

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 72.8 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 81.8 C 73.0 C 

Notes
3g CaCl Mash
9g CaSO4 Boil 




Singapore Stout! 
Foreign Extra Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 14/03/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 72.46 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 7.25 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 7.25 % 
0.30 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM) Grain 4.35 % 
0.30 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.35 % 
0.30 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (412.9 SRM) Grain 4.35 % 
30.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 39.5 IBU 
3.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.063 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.12 % 
Bitterness: 39.5 IBU 
Est Color: 37.2 SRM

Mash Profile
45 min Mash In Add 20.00 L of water at 75.1 C 69.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.00 L of water at 84.3 C 73.0 C 

Notes
Chalk & Baking soda = Mash
Gypsum = Boil


----------



## Bribie G (14/3/10)

winkle said:


> Finished the jungle wit (finally) but *didn't get to Craftbrewer *so the mild is off for another week :angry: .
> 
> Bugger it I need an easy drinker, so batch of Green Bullet SMASH is called for.
> 
> Might switch the ale malt for *pils* and go for a fake lager look :icon_cheers: .



This is almost identical recipe except for polenta + finished with B-Saaz. 





yeah it's good to get into CB once in a while but I always get 3 or 4 brews worth at a time and the $10 freight doesn't break the bank. As opposed to setting foot in the shop that always does :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (14/3/10)

*Nut Brown Ale with a Yankee Twist*

4000 BB Ale
250 Caraaroma
250 JW Choc Chit
250 Med Crystal
100 Melanoidin 

90 mins 66 degrees
500 moist brown sugar into kettle

20 Chinese Cluster 90 mins with::
20 Cascade and 20 Centennial, french pressed - solids into hopsock as well for extra bittering and the 500ml of 'liquor' fridged, to be added on pitching

Wyeast Irish 1084 to be fermented at 24 degrees


Edit: Fourstar, I spotted your Strongarm. Well done, I've made a couple of versions and find that 500 of Polenta gives it a really nice grain taste.


----------



## Fourstar (14/3/10)

BribieG said:


> Edit: Fourstar, I spotted your Strongarm. Well done, I've made a couple of versions and find that 500 of Polenta gives it a really nice grain taste.



Cheers, how do you think this will go against something like Camerons?


----------



## Bribie G (14/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Cheers, how do you think this will go against something like Camerons?



Malt, body and colour should be nice, although for the 'copper' colour I've put in some Carafa 2 as well. Your version's hops would probably give the Camerons Brewery Accountant a heart attack :lol: :lol: 
Mate, I've followed Graham Wheeler's Book's recipe sort of:

23L version:

3180 Pale Malt
385 White Sugazz
190 Crystal (I think their crystal is what we refer to as Medium)
100 Black Malt

34 Challenger at start of boil
11 Goldings or anything else at 10 mins

I bumped everything up a bit to 4k malt, 500 sugaz, 40 Challenger etc and it turned out really nice. Life's too short to drink 4% Beers 

Edit: genuine recycled BG photo:


----------



## Fourstar (14/3/10)

BribieG said:


> Malt, body and colour should be nice, although for the 'copper' colour I've put in some Carafa 2 as well. Your version's hops would probably give the Camerons Brewery Accountant a heart attack :lol: :lol:



Looks good bud. Heart attack!? It's only 15g more than yours and the original recipe i saw was 59g of hops (unsure of AA) overall and fuggles also used. So im 1g off the recipe from the Real Ale Almanac. Ive also adjusted the malt to suit what i had on hand (e.g. JW Ale + Aromatic to give it some complexity). I was concerned with the high % of crystal but still went with it. They are supposed to be good interpreations from tha book. (or so ive heard.)

Should be good (i hope.)

Cheers. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (14/3/10)

Brewed this today with my Bro and Dad who are here on holidays:

Recipe: Aussie Old (MK III)

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG
Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG
Expected ABV: 5.0 %
Expected ABW: 3.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 23.6
Expected Color: 23.0 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 4.300 kg (89.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.250 kg (5.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.250 kg (5.2 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Australian Super Pride (15.1 % alpha) 12 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Chiller 1000 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


Cheers!


----------



## glennheinzel (15/3/10)

Phillip said:


> I'm liking the look of that grain bill, Rukh!
> 
> Think I'll put one similar down for winter...



I know what you mean. This one is a present for my family so I'm thinking that I'll have to do one for myself. :icon_chickcheers: 

The cooler temps of the past week definitely has me thinking about winter beers.


----------



## stillscottish (15/3/10)

Just waiting for the mash to end on this one.

Recipe: Golden Schlong
Brewer: Campbell
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Golden Strong Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (735.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.080 SG
Estimated Color: 5.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 23.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.15 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 2.26 % 
2.70 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 40.60 % 
1.80 kg Pale Malt Pilsner (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SGrain 27.07 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 15.04 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 7.52 % 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (90 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
20.00 gm C_Saaz [5.00 %] (90 min) Hops 11.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (20 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
10.00 gm D Saaz [4.40 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
0.53 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.87 gm Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.06 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
8.70 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 7.52 % 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.15 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 72.8 C 64.0 C


----------



## under (16/3/10)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 12 - Rice Is Nice
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 5.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 70.00 % 
1.00 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
0.50 kg Carapils / Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (75 min) (First Hops 11.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Liberty [4.50 %] (20 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Liberty [4.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 


Looking at this I hope the liberty go well.


----------



## winkle (16/3/10)

NickB said:


> Brewed this today with my Bro and Dad who are here on holidays:
> 
> Recipe: Aussie Old (MK III)
> 
> ...



Pardon my ignorance, but what is the 1000g of chiller? :huh: .


----------



## NickB (16/3/10)

Lol, just the chiller in the boil! Have no way of saying wether I chill or not

cheers!


----------



## randyrob (17/3/10)

Haven't got a lot of specialty malts on board but hopefully there will be enough to get me over the line, oh how i need some munich!

*77 - AUS/NZ Bitter*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
Colour (SRM): 13.2
Bitterness (IBU): 39.9

84.5% Pale Ale Malt
5% Wheat Malt
5% Caramunich I
3% Crystal 120
2% Amber Malt
0.5% Black Roasted Barley

0.4 g/l Magnum (14.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/l Stickebract (11.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Galaxy (15% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/l Stickebract (11.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Galaxy (15% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20c with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## raven19 (18/3/10)

This went into the no chill cube last night.

Recipe: Bitter Challenge Beer
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 9.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.54 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 91.72 % 
0.31 kg Weyermanns Caraamber (70.0 SRM) Grain 6.26 % 
0.05 kg Bairds Crystal, Medium (150.0 SRM) Grain 1.01 % 
0.05 kg Weyermann Wheat Pale (4.0 SRM) Grain 1.01 % 
61.77 gm Bramling Cross [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 35.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1469 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale


----------



## gava (18/3/10)

Brewing this tomorrow.. .my first recipe i've put together myself (with some help cheers guys/girls)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Give it a Bash Pale Ale
Brewer: Ramm BeerDip
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.91 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 7.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 90.00 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 8.00 % 
0.10 kg Bairds Dark Crystal (132.0 SRM) Grain 2.00 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.20 %] (90 min) Hops 21.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (10 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (2 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (2 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05(56))Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 13.04 L of water at 74.6 C 65.6 C


----------



## glennheinzel (21/3/10)

Russian Imperial Stout based mostly on Jamil's recipe...

Size: 16 L
Efficiency: 55.0%

Original Gravity: 1.108 
Terminal Gravity: 1.029
Color: 47.78
Alcohol: 10.52%
Bitterness: 85.3

Ingredients:
9 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
0.7 kg Roast Barley
0.45 kg Special B - Caramel malt
0.23 kg German CaraMunich II
0.25 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt
0.25 kg Chocolate Rye Malt

1.0 tbs 5.2 pH Stabilizer - added during mash

50 g East Kent Goldings (4.8%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
50 g Fuggle (4.2%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
50 g East Kent Goldings (4.8%) - added during boil, boiled 10.0 min
50 g East Kent Goldings (4.8%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min

1.0 tsp Wyeast Nutrient - added during boil, boiled 15.0 min

Wyeast WY1028 London Ale WY1028


----------



## Tony (21/3/10)

Well it had to happen some day.

The APA Nazi is making an APA with lots of cascade. fresh hops from the US to try out.

going for something down the Matilda bay Alpha Pale Ale road which i drink off tap at the Newcastle Brewery and quite like it. Fingers crossed i can get an APA right one day.

here is what im planning (just about to mash in) Its a bit stronger but meh 



Alpha Pale Ale Clone

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.40
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.28
Anticipated EBC: 18.7
Anticipated IBU: 40.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.2 8.00 kg. Weyermann Bohemien Pils GErmany 1.038 4
21.9 2.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
4.4 0.50 kg. Biscuit Belgium 1.035 22
3.5 0.40 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
24.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.20 14.1 40 min.
50.00 g. Cascade Pellet 7.80 9.8 15 min.
70.00 g. Cascade Pellet 7.80 10.1 10 min.
80.00 g. Cascade Pellet 7.80 6.3 5 min.
100.00 g. Cascade Pellet 7.80 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


----------



## grod5 (21/3/10)

I'm brewing this sometime this afternoon, but I feel like I have gone too easy on the hops compared to Tony's above.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.22 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 20.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 45.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Mild Malt (7.9 EBC) Grain 83.33 % 
0.30 kg Munich (16.0 EBC) Grain 6.25 % 
0.25 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 5.21 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 5.21 % 
15.00 gm Magnum [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 24.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (15 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops 13.9 IBU  
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-05 (SAF) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.80 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 15.46 L of water at 74.8 C 67.8 C


----------



## Tony (21/3/10)

mine is in 54 liters though mate. I will probably dry hop it with 50g as well.

cheers


----------



## Damian44 (21/3/10)

Lager season has come early this year. I was trying for a light red colour. It came out a little brown but not too bad. Did i manage to restrain myself with the late hoping?
Thats the last of the Joe White Lager malt, i have a bag of Weyermans ready to roll for the next brew.


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 44.00 L
Boil Size: 53.66 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Biab 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.40 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 88.20 % 
0.63 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (12.7 SRM) Grain 7.51 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (198.0 SRM) Grain 3.58 % 
0.06 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (583.8 SRM) Grain 0.72 % 
37.00 gm Super Pride [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 30.2 IBU 
23.00 gm Tettnang [2.80 %] (15 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.00 %] (15 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
7.00 gm Tettnang [2.80 %] (1 min) Hops 0.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (1 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
17 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Measured Original Gravity: 1.043 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.16 % 
Bitterness: 34.0 IBU 
Est Color: 12.3 SRM


----------



## Effect (21/3/10)

Dogfish Head 60 Clone
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 21/03/2010 
Style: American IPA Brewer: Phil 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 29.22 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: 55 Litre Willow Mashtun and 50 Litre Keggle 
Actual Efficiency: 75.4 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.84 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 97.0 % 
0.21 kg Amber Malt (50.8 SRM) Grain 3.0 % 
25.00 gm Warrior [15.00%] (60 min) Hops 37.1 IBU 
17.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (30 min) Hops 15.5 IBU 
18.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.00%] (35 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
35.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) Yeast-Ale

Estimated Original Gravity: 1.065 SG (1.056-1.075 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.070 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.019 SG (1.010-1.018 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Color: 6.7 SRM (6.0-15.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 63.2 IBU (40.0-65.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 4.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 6.1 % (5.5-7.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 7.3 % 
Actual Calories: 668 cal/l


----------



## bconnery (21/3/10)

My next attempt for the Babbs Chocolate Beer Mash Paddle. 

Chocolate Sour Orange Belgian
My sour orange belgian with a chocolate hit

Recipe: Sour Orange Choc Belgian
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Specialty Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 42.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3500.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 54.95 % 
1800.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 28.26 % 
300.00 gm Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (15.0 EBC) Grain 4.71 % 
300.00 gm Special B Malt (300.0 EBC) Grain 4.71 % 
170.00 gm Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 2.67 % 
15.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (45 min) Hops 21.7 IBU 
5.00 items Sour Orange Rind (Boil 75.0 min) Misc 
500.00 gm Dark Chocolate (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
800.00 ml Sour Orange Juice (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
800.00 ml Sour Orange Juice (Boil 75.0 min) Misc 
300.00 gm Brown Sugar, Light (50.0 EBC) Sugar 4.71 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Schelde (Wyeast Labs #3655PC) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 6070.00 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 18.00 L of water at 70.5 C 65.0 C 


Notes:
------
Caramelized brown sugar and 800ml juice and 5tsp rind with some water. Added 100g Dark chocolate. Added 2L first runnings and boiled for 90 mins. 
Boiled 800ml juice for 2 minutes. Added @end. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## glennheinzel (21/3/10)

I'm just about to mash out the following Saison:

Grandma's Farm Ale MkII

Size: 19.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%

Original Gravity: 1.053
Terminal Gravity: 1.007
Alcohol: 5.87%
Bitterness: 32.7

Ingredients:
3.5 kg Malt Craft Export Pilsner Malt
0.5 kg Torrified Wheat
0.5 kg Golden Naked Oats
0.5 kg Rye Malt

20.0 g B Saaz (7.9%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
10.0 g B Saaz (7.9%) - added during boil, boiled 20.0 min
10.0 g Nelson Sauvin (11.5%) - added during boil, boiled 10.0 min
10.0 g Nelson Sauvin (11.5%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min

Wyeast WY3711 French Saison WY3711


----------



## Effect (22/3/10)

BTP Amarillo Pale Ale
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 22/03/2010 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Phil 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 29.41 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: 55 Litre Willow Mashtun and 50 Litre Keggle 
Actual Efficiency: 70.0 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 0.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.21 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 95.0 % 
0.32 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
201.34 gm Amarillo [8.00%] (10 min) Hops 60.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Pacman (Wyeast #1764) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.060 SG (1.045-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.060 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Color: 4.3 SRM (4.0-11.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 60.0 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.0 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 6.0 % (4.5-5.7 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 6.0 % 
Actual Calories: 568 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Decoction Mash Out, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 0.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 6.53 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 18.65 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.30 L of water at 73.4 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Decoct 6.53 L of mash and boil it 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## Effect (22/3/10)

8.7 g/l at 10 min...

Chilling right now and then the clean up...all done by 2:30.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## drsmurto (22/3/10)

Phillip said:


> 8.7 g/l at 10 min...
> 
> Chilling right now and then the clean up...all done by 2:30.
> 
> ...



How's the new chiller? 

Keen to taste these beers.


----------



## DiscoStu (22/3/10)

Brewed yesterday and will be pitching the yeast starter tonight

Recipe: AG19 - Heathcote Mild v2
Brewer: Stuart
Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.27 L
Estimated OG: 1.036 SG
Estimated Color: 36.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Pale Malt  Grain 77.11 % 
0.30 kg Brown Malt (Bairds) (180.0 EBC) Grain 7.23 % 
0.30 kg Crystal, Light (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 7.23 % 
0.20 kg Barley, Flaked (Joe White) (3.3 EBC) Grain 4.82 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 3.61 % 
15.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 14.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
18.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.09 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) 1L starter


----------



## Effect (22/3/10)

DrSmurto said:


> How's the new chiller?
> 
> Keen to taste these beers.




Chiller is going fantastic. These past 2 days have been quite hot (i.e. tap water is warmer than normal) and have been able to get both the IPA and the PA down to 30 degrees no problems. In winter I would be hoping to be hitting pitching temp straight away!

I'll be doing the 10 min addition style beer again, have a few planned. Columbus, Centennial and probably some NZ flower varieties (Pacific Gem, Nelson Sauvin). It all really depends how this one turns out. I'll bring some tasters of them to the case swap for everyone to sample...if it turns out nice, then I will make a batch for the swap, but will have the irish red as a back up! (or should I do a raven and chuck 2 beers in the swap? :lol

The big addition of hops is quite breathtaking. It looks very similar to how maybe a witches cauldron would look like...







Cheers
Phil


----------



## grod5 (22/3/10)

Phillip said:


> 8.7 g/l at 10 min...
> 
> Chilling right now and then the clean up...all done by 2:30.



Phillip, 

I was thinking of this same thing with the late hop only addition, but I chickened out and had a 60 min Magnum touch-up (and sneeky 15 min cascade helper). let me know how it turns out caus I may go that way shortly.

daniel


----------



## Effect (22/3/10)

grod5 said:


> Phillip,
> 
> I was thinking of this same thing with the late hop only addition, but I chickened out and had a 60 min Magnum touch-up (and sneeky 15 min cascade helper). let me know how it turns out caus I may go that way shortly.
> 
> daniel



Keep a close eye on the 'whats in the glass thread in 2 months time then! I'll be quite honest about the beer as well. If it turns out grassy or disgusting because of all the hops, I won't lead you up the garden path!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Bizier (22/3/10)

bconnery said:


> My next attempt for the Babbs Chocolate Beer Mash Paddle.
> 
> Chocolate Sour Orange Belgian
> My sour orange belgian with a chocolate hit
> ...



Interesting stuff there
I just did a blonde (um) with the Schelde, and I found it great with no real effort, though I did get a pretty quick autolysis character off it after a few days warm when I was trying to dry my beer out. I underestimated the metabolism of this yeast.


----------



## bconnery (22/3/10)

Bizier said:


> Interesting stuff there
> I just did a blonde (um) with the Schelde, and I found it great with no real effort, though I did get a pretty quick autolysis character off it after a few days warm when I was trying to dry my beer out. I underestimated the metabolism of this yeast.



So what temp did you go with for the bulk of fermentation Bizier? I've got it set at 20 at the moment, but it's early days so I've got time to adjust before too much has gone on. 

I'll want this beer to dry out a little but it isn't super important. 

To be honest I didn't select this yeast for any really strong reason, just that the sour orange beer, I've made a version of this a few times now, works best with a good belgian yeast, and I couldn't decide what else I wanted to make, so I went for a yeast that looked like it had a few different beers in it. 
I'll probably use this one again for the initial ferment of something sour, but I haven't decided for sure yet.


----------



## argon (23/3/10)

Just pitched a double batch of my Dark Ale. Something nice for Autumn... mmm dark beer... too many hoppy pales lately

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Dark Ale
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dark Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 34.00 L 
Boil Size: 41.12 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 29.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 33.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.32 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 55.36 % 
2.70 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 34.60 % 
0.32 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) Grain 4.15 % 
0.32 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 4.15 % 
0.13 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 1.73 % 
25.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 20.6 IBU 
13.80 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.92 %] (60 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
25.50 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 7.80 kg


----------



## Barley Belly (23/3/10)

Double brew day and early start for me

Just mashing in this:-


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 63 German Golden Ale
Brewer: Adam
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Pale Ale/Strong Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.48 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 15.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg MaltEurop Australia Ale (3.5 EBC) Grain 47.2 % 
2.50 kg Munich Light (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 47.2 % 
0.20 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.0 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (90.0 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
15.00 gm Magnum [13.00%] (40 min) Hops 19.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.90%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.90%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Harvested 500ml Starter (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Barley Belly (23/3/10)

Then following it up with this:-


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 64 UK Pale Ale
Brewer: Adam
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.48 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 12.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 15.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg MaltEurop Australia Ale (3.5 EBC) Grain 57.1 % 
2.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (7.0 EBC) Grain 38.1 % 
0.25 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.0 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.50%] (40 min) Hops 15.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [5.60%] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Challenger [5.60%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Harvested 500ml Starter (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## MCT (23/3/10)

Got this one fermenting atm, smells great. Should be good for 2011 winter.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Wee Heavy
Brewer: Mick
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Strong Scotch Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.93 L
Estimated OG: 1.088 SG
Estimated Color: 19.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SGrain 84.03 % 
0.45 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 5.40 % 
0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 3.60 % 
0.25 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 3.00 % 
0.25 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 3.00 % 
0.08 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 0.96 % 
35.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] (60 min) Hops 26.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 8.33 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 21.72 L of water at 76.3 C 66.0 C


----------



## praxis178 (24/3/10)

I'm going to be putting this one, or one VERY similar to it, down in about two weeks time when I have a fermenter free, now this is my first foray into smoked malt usage, so I'd like some input on the below recipe! The idea is that it start to be ready about August, but drinking really well for the X-mass booze fest that is my family's take on the season.  

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Olde Smoky Stout
Brewer: Thomas Janstrom
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Imperial stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (45.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Size: 42.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.076 SG
Estimated Color: 102.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 63.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 23.1 % 
1.75 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 15.4 % 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 25.6 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 20.5 % 
0.50 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
0.50 kg Peat Smoked Malt (5.5 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
0.50 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
50.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 40.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Progress [6.30%] (40 min) Hops 13.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Cluster [7.00%] (20 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00%] (5 min) (Hops - 
15.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (5 min) (Aroma Hop-StHops - 
7.00 gm Licoric root (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Abbey II (Wyeast Labs #1762) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 25.43 L of water at 54.0 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccharification Heat to 70.0 C over 15 min 70.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min 

I made a couple of late changes, after I uploaded the file and did all the cut and paste and am too lazy to re-do it so there are ingredients out of order up there, like varied the amount of cara-pils and base malt (which incidentally will be Barret Burston pale malt now).

So any thoughts, more peated malt? Less? 

View attachment Olde_Smoky_Stout.txt


----------



## Pete2501 (24/3/10)

I did two beers last night before indoor cricket. I was pretty chuffed I pumped both out so quickly. Ones a kit & bit the other was an extract.

1.7kg Coopers Pale Ale 
750g dextrose
500g light malt extract
250g maltodextrin
300g 60l crystal steeped
40g Cascade @ 7mins
2 hop plugs dry hopped for 5 days
US05 Yeast
Fermenting @ 19C

1.7kg Wheat malt extract
750g dextrose
500g light malt extract
250g maltodextrin
300g 60l crystal steeped
15g Amarillo @ 60mins
20g Amarillo @ 40mins
20g Amarillo @ 10mins 
45g Amarillo dry hopped for 5 days
1.5L US05 Yeast starter 
Fermenting at 17C

Cheers.


----------



## barls (25/3/10)

just finished brewing and cubed my funky swap beer
Batch 1 of bugeater munich barley wine- modified copy

Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
19C-Strong Ale-American Barleywine

Minimum OG: 1.080 SG Maximum OG: 1.120 SG
Minimum FG: 1.016 SG Maximum FG: 1.030 SG
Minimum IBU: 50 IBU Maximum IBU: 120 IBU
Minimum Color: 10.0 SRM Maximum Color: 19.0 SRM


Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 32.00 l Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 35.00 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 20.00 l Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 20.00 l
Target Volume Transferred: 20.00 l Actual Volume Transferred: 20.00 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l Actual Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.067 SG Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.055 SG
Target OG: 1.114 SG Actual OG: 1.089 SG
Target FG: 1.023 SG Actual FG: -No Record-
Target Apparent Attenuation:: 78.3 % Actual Apparent Attenuation: 100.0 %
Target ABV: 12.4 % Actual ABV: 12.0 %
Target ABW: 9.6 % Actual ABW: 9.5 %
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 80.8 IBU Actual IBU: 89.8 IBU
Target Color (using Morey): 12.7 SRM Actual Color: 12.7 SRM
Target Mash Efficiency: 80.0 % Actual Mash Efficiency: 72.1 %
Target Fermentation Temp: 18 degC Actual Fermentation Temp: 18 degC


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
German Munich Malt 7.480 kg 82.5 % 17.2 In Mash/Steeped
UK Oat Malt 0.790 kg 8.7 % 0.7 In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich I 0.200 kg 2.2 % 2.9 In Mash/Steeped
German Vienna Malt 0.200 kg 2.2 % 0.3 In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Turbinado 0.400 kg 4.4 % 1.7 End Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
NZ Southern Cross 15.9 % 16 g 26.5 Loose Whole Hops First Wort Hopped
NZ Sticklebract 13.5 % 37 g 54.3 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When


Yeast
Wyeast 9097 - Old Ale Blend 


Water Profile
Target Profile: No Water Profile Chosen
Mash pH: 5.2
pH Adjusted with: Unadjusted

Total Calcium (ppm): 13 Total Magnesium (ppm): 5
Total Sodium (ppm): 13 Total Sulfate (ppm): 10
Total Chloride(ppm): 27 Total Bicarbonate (ppm): 0


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: bugeater barley wine

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 64 degC 90
Raise to and Mash out at 82 degC 10


----------



## Quintrex (26/3/10)

barls said:


> just finished brewing and cubed my funky swap beer
> Batch 1 of bugeater munich barley wine- modified copy



Sounds good and interesting barls! I still haven't cracked the old ale from the first swap yet, maybe this weekend.


----------



## therook (26/3/10)

I have this fermenting away as we speak

15 minute hop addition was left overs.

Type of Blonde i think


Style: Blonde Ale 
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Volume: 32.96 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Galaxy ( Barrett Burston ) (3.9 EBC) Grain 81.8 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 9.1 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 9.1 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 18.0 IBU 
13.20 gm Saaz [3.60%] (15 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
8.00 gm Tettnang [4.10%] (15 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
8.60 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70%] (15 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [3.60%] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Whitbread Ale (Wyeast Labs #1099) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.045 SG (1.038-1.054 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) 
Estimated Color: 8.1 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC)
Bitterness: 24 IBU (15.0-28.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.2 % (3.8-5.5 %) 

Mashed at 65c for 90 minutes



Love this yeast

Mash effeciency went from 70% to 77% using 5.2 stabiliser for the first time, all previous brews ( 60+ ) has been 70% effeciency

Going to dump an Oatmeal stout onto the yeast cake

Rook


----------



## therook (26/3/10)

No idea if this is anywhere close to what should be in an oatmeal Stout but it is basically made up of left overs

Thoughts ???????????????



Oatmeal Stout
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 26/03/2010 
Style: Oatmeal Stout 
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Volume: 30.28 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Ale ( Barrett Burston ) (6.3 EBC) Grain 74.6 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (3.9 EBC) Grain 8.3 % 
0.45 kg Amber (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 7.5 % 
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (Thomas Fawcett) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 4.1 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Dark ( Bairds ) (230.0 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
0.13 kg Carafa III (Weyermann) (1034.3 EBC) Grain 2.2 % 
1 Pkgs Whitbread Ale (Wyeast Labs #1099) 

Bittered to 30 - 40 IBU's with one 60 minute addition
Mashed at 67c for 60 minutes

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/3/10)

therook said:


> No idea if this is anywhere close to what should be in an oatmeal Stout but it is basically made up of left overs
> 
> Thoughts ???????????????
> 
> ...




Looks nice Rooky !! You should have added keywords "bogan" or "boobs" or "goat" and I would have picked it quicker.  

Warren -


----------



## barls (26/3/10)

Quintrex said:


> Sounds good and interesting barls! I still haven't cracked the old ale from the first swap yet, maybe this weekend.


it should be im thinking of oaking it as well.
also made a smaller beer with the second runnings as i hit most of my volume in the first runnings.


----------



## gava (27/3/10)

well its 6:20am and I just doughed in this...

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.76 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 3.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 23.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 86.54 % 
0.70 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 13.46 % 
25.00 gm Hallertau Tradition [6.30 %] (90 min) Hops 18.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (15 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Budvar Lager (Wyeast Labs #2000) [Starter Yeast-Lager


----------



## joecast (27/3/10)

first brew using the barley crusher. bloody awesome thing it is. took less than five minutes cracking by hand!
anyway, got this mashing now. using the rest of the citra hops and throwing in some centennial for good measure. might up the ibu depending on how much i have.

extra pale v2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.85
Anticipated OG: 1.062 Plato: 15.23
Anticipated SRM: 9.1
Anticipated IBU: 46.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 23.53 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.053 SG 13.05 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
61.9 3.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
20.6 1.00 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
12.4 0.60 kg. JWM Dark Munich Australia 1.039 13
3.1 0.15 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
2.1 0.10 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
18.00 g. Citra Pellet 11.00 30.7 60 min.
22.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 9.5 15 min.
22.00 g. Citra Pellet 11.00 6.3 5 min.
22.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 0.0 0 min.


----------



## joecast (27/3/10)

looked through the freezer and found some amarillo so amended my hops to:

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
16.00 g. Citra Pellet 11.00 27.3 60 min.
16.00 g. Citra Pellet 11.00 9.2 20 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.00 4.1 5 min.
20.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 5.4 5 min.
10.00 g. Citra Pellet 11.00 2.8 5 min.
20.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 0.0 0 min.

coming in just under 50ibu. and threw some gypsum, epsom salt and other stuff to harden up the water. boil is smelling wonderful right now.


----------



## manticle (27/3/10)

My ingredients for my proposed Young's Special London Ale clone won't arrive till early next week so I'm aiming to brew an American Style Pale instead.
I'm not much of an American Pale kind of a guy so it's a s much a challenge for me as anything else. I've also been given a large amount of fresh chinook flowers and have tons of amarillo and some centennial so it makes sense.

Looking at hopbursting and would really appreciate feedback from more experienced brewers. Slightly darker so that it retains a malty backbone to balance the hoppiness.

Type: All grain	
Size:22 liters
Color: 23 HCU (~13 SRM) 
Bitterness: 57 IBU
OG:	1.058
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	5.9% v/v (4.6% w/w)
Grain: 2kg JW ale	
2kg JW Pilsner
500g JW Wheat malt
1kg Wey Munich
250g Dingeman biscuit
250g JW Dark crystal 

Mash:	70% efficiency
Boil: 60	minutes
SG 1.042	30 liters

Hops:	10g Centennial (10.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Centennial (10.5% AA, 45 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 30 min
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 25 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 15 min.)
5g Chinook (12% AA, 15 min.) (flowers)
5g Chinook (12% AA, 10 min.) (flowers)
5g Chinook (12% AA, 5 min.) (flowers)
5g Chinook (aroma) (flowers)
5g Amarillo (aroma)

Dry hop 20g Chinook (flowers): secondary 5 days
Dry Hop 20g Amarillo: secondary 5 days

US05


Cheers


----------



## Maple (27/3/10)

manticle said:


> Hops:	10g Centennial (10.5% AA, 60 min.)
> 10g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 60 min.)
> 10g Centennial (10.5% AA, 45 min.)
> 5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 30 min
> ...


Hey Mants, Nice to see you brewing outside your comfort zone. IMHO, be careful with the late kettle additions of Chinook. Although one of my absolute fav hops, any addition with less than 10min to go gives a strong bitterness perception (not directly bitterness, the mouth puckering bite kind) really like your schedule, less g's more often will give you a layering effect, perhaps even mix the hops up and hopburst low grams even more often. 

Happy to consult, shoot me a pm if you want, I'll be out mashing in an ALT shortly.


----------



## manticle (27/3/10)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Steve (27/3/10)

Brewing my Australian Kent Old Brown Ale tomorrow morning.

9kg Joe White Ale
500gms Caraaroma
100gms Chocolate malt
30gms Roasted malt

Superpride @ 60 to 30 IBU's
Whirlfloc @ 10

Nottingham dry yeast

Mash at 65

Cheers
Steve


----------



## C_west (28/3/10)

Smashed out this one today currently no-chilling, will get the starter going after the F1 


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Hefe
Brewer: Callum
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.69 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 6.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 11.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 47.62 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 47.62 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
15.00 gm Hallertauer [6.00 %] (60 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.20 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 10.95 L of water at 73.7 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.01 L of water at 94.4 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bizier (28/3/10)

bconnery said:


> So what temp did you go with for the bulk of fermentation Bizier? I've got it set at 20 at the moment, but it's early days so I've got time to adjust before too much has gone on.
> 
> I'll want this beer to dry out a little but it isn't super important.
> 
> ...




I fermented at about 20 as well, but I let it go to room temp for a few days to finish right out. I am not used to funkier yeasts, and this was another lesson chalked up. I am pretty happy overall, though I would suggest not overpitching, I overpitched one of my batches and it is not nearly as nice in the ester profile as my first.


----------



## RobW (28/3/10)

Bogan goat boob bitter B) 

You there Warren? 

78.9 Cryer Malts Maris Otter Australia 
10.3 JWM Crystal 140 Australia 
2.0 JWM Amber Malt Australia 
0.9 JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 
3.9 0 JWM Wheat Malt Australia 
3.9 Demerara Sugar Generic 


Hops

Name Form IBU 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Northdown Plug 30.6 
Northdown Plug 4.4 


Yeast
-----

Whitbread


----------



## hefevice (28/3/10)

Whew, what a day....just finished a Hefeweizen. Simple recipe, bastard of a mash schedule.

Went with 60/40 Wheat/Weyermann Pilsner (total 5kg). Normally go 50/50, but Beersom convinced me to go with the classic German 50/60/70 (or thereabouts) schedule. Worried about the affect the 50C rest has on protein, so compensated with extra Wheat.

Multiple infusion + double decoction schedule as follows (Eric @#$%ing Warner has a lot to answer for):

Dough in 37C
First infusion to 45C (Ferulic Acid)
Second infusion to 47C (Protein 1)
Third infusion to 50C (Protein 2)
Fourth infusion to 52C (Protein 3)
First Decoction to 64.4C (Sac 1)
Second Decoction to 71C (Sac 1)
Firth infusion to 76C (Mash Out)

Fermenting with Wyeast 3068.

Lesson's learnt:

When using new equipment (like a plate chiller instead of the normal immersion chiller), don't smack the yeast pack until you are confident you are going to make it down to pitching temp in time.

Went over a couple of points on SG due to new boil kettle as well, but that's no biggy!


----------



## Screwtop (29/3/10)

Weighing up and preparing water for an early start on this tomorrow


Samuel Smiths Old Brewery Bitter Clone
Ordinary Bitter

Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 54.02 L
Boil Time: 90 min
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.51 %
Estimated Color: 7.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28 IBU
Bitterness Ratio: 0.769
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %

92% Pale Malt, Maris Otter 
8% Crystal Malt Med 
13 IBU Fuggle (90 min) 
15 IBU Goldings (90 min) 
1.00 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) 
Ale Yeast Nottingham 22g 

Mash
10 min Mash in/Pseudo Protein Rest Infusion Step 52.0 C 
75 min Saccrification Rest Temperature Step 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Rest Temperature Step 77.0 C 

Notes:
Remove 2 Litres of UNHOPPED wort from kettle and boil vigorously on a high heat to a syrupy consitency, when the desired caramel flavours are apparent add this syrup back to the kettle.


----------



## mje1980 (30/3/10)

97.1% JW export pils
1.9% Melanoiden
1% biscuit

Motueka @ 60,30,15,10,5

34/70 ( 3 packs cold pitched @ 12-14c )

1.049
34.7 IBU.

Don't do many lagers, but im having a go at one now that i have the pils malt. I think its my first time with 34/70, and im keen to pitch it cold.

Hoping for hoppy but with a bit of malty goodness.


----------



## Effect (30/3/10)

Phillip said:


> BTP Amarillo Pale Ale
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 22/03/2010
> Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Phil
> Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer:
> ...




Tasted this one out of the fermenter as it has reached terminal gravity now (1.012 for 3 days now). Will be racking it to secondary tomorrow to help clear it up a bit as I STILL can't find my whirlfloc. Tastes insanly good so far, well balanced hop juice, it really needs to clear up as it still has some hops floating around in it (well atleast coming out of the tap). Smells like dried apricots and stonefruit. Can't wait for this one to hit the keg.

Also had a taste of the 60min Clone...not tasting as good as the amarillo pale atm, but I haven't dry hopped it yet and haven't given it a fair go yet (as it isn't quite finished, isn't cool and isn't carbed) so still not to sure with this one, but will definitley be doing the 60IBU addition at 10 min style of beers again! Going to chuck this one in secondary with some hops on easter sunday. Will bottle condition this one as well, so as to keep some kegs free for some more easy drinkers.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Scruffy (31/3/10)

OK, remaking my (well received) Citra brew tomorrow so I can call it 'Fool's Gold'

7.30 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 
0.70 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 

@90 min 36.00 gm Nelson Sauvin* [11.40 %]
@60 min 30 gm Citra [11.10 %] 
@45 min 30 gm Citra 
@30 min 30 gm Citra 
@15 min 30 gm Citra 
@10 min 5 gm Yeast Nutrient & Koppafloc 
@1 min 30 gm Challenger [7.50 %] Hops 
@1 min 30 gm Citra 

1882.

Now see, 'Cause I'm transferring to Cube, this time I reckon I need to add some Aroma Hops - I've got some First Gold (it'll already smell of fruit salad - trust me)...

@6 days [estimated - when it's finishing the bubbly bit] 30gm First Gold [7% - i think!]

Notes:
The first one hit 1093 and finished 1018 (9.8%) - I mashed slightly low (~64C) and my efficiency dropped a couple of points to 68%, interesting...


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/10)

Aha, I thought there was something missing when I tried it last week at BABBs 
For the true 9% headbanging experience you really need a kilo of sugar as well


----------



## fraser_john (1/4/10)

01-Apr-2010 Best Bitter

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Thursday April 01, 2010
Head Brewer: John M Fraser
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: Best Bitter

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 26.00 Wort Size (L): 26.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.25
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.30
Anticipated EBC: 27.4
Anticipated IBU: 33.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.08
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 3.34 by Volume: 4.27 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 72.3 RDF 60.1 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.



Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.4 3.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
11.8 0.50 kg. Amber Malt Great Britain 1.032 92
5.9 0.25 kg. Crystal 105L Great Britain 1.033 277

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
17.00 g. Magnum Pellet 14.00 30.1 60 min.
14.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 2.0 15 min.
7.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.50 1.8 15 min.
14.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 0.0 Dry Hop
14.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

Danstar Windsor



Mash Notes
----------

Rainwater base, to mash add

4gm Chalk

2.5 gm Calcium chloride

3gm Epsom 
Salt

0.5 grm Baking soda



Mash pH 5.3 @ 40c, ATC applied



Acidified sp
arge water to pH 5.3


----------



## kirem (1/4/10)

looks good FJ.


----------



## drsmurto (1/4/10)

Sparging an Imperial Landlord(tm) 

Meantime IPA meets Timothy Taylors Landlord. :chug: 

6.75 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 73.36 % 
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 21.74 % 
0.45 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (120.0 EBC) Grain 4.90 % 
60.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 45.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (20 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (20 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (20 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (10 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (10 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.70 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Cask Ale (Wyeast Labs #1026) 

20L
OG 1.078
IBU 73
EBC 23


----------



## under (1/4/10)

Going to give this a bang in the next week or so. Going to ferment with Nottingham at around the 14 deg mark and see how it turns out.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 14 - Willy's Lager
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Lite American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 6.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 70.00 % 
0.75 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 15.00 % 
0.75 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 15.00 % 
25.00 gm Williamette [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Williamette [4.30 %] (30 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## boingk (1/4/10)

Holy crap, Smurto - thats a hellava brew!  

Another kits and bits for me:

1.7kg Coopers Lager kit (always find they're a good base to mess with with stuff all malt profile and ~20IBU @ 22L)
500g LDME
300g sugaz
250g JW Munich
38g Hallertau [3%] @ 15min
12g Hallertau [3%] dry for 4 days before bottling.

Ferment volume of 22L @ 22~24'C with Coopers kit yeast 

- boingk


----------



## manticle (1/4/10)

Tomorrow:
Youngs special London ale clone attempt (VIC case swap tester):

English Strong (Extra Special) Bitter
Type: All grain
Size: 22 liters
Color: 16 HCU (~10 SRM) 
Bitterness: 36 IBU
OG: 1.060
FG: 1.012
Alcohol: 6.2% v/v (4.9% w/w)
Grain: 5.5kg Simpson's Marris Otter
500g JW crystal 50-60L
250g biscuit

Mash: 70% efficiency, 67 degrees, 90 minutes
Boil: 90 minutes, SG 1.044, 30 liters
Hops: 25g Fuggles (4.75% AA, 90 min.)
25g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 90 min.)
20g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 10 min.)
Dry Hop: 10g target in secondary for 7 days
10g East Kent Goldings 7 days

3 L starter WY 1318 (London Ale III)

Caramelise 2 L wort (reduce to 300 mL) and add back to boil.

Salt adjustments
Mash:
2g calcium sulfate
1g Calcium Chloride
3 g Calcium Carbonate

Boil:

2g Calcium sulfate
1g Calcium Chloride
3 g Calcium Carbonate

My first attempt at water chemistry adjustment, very kindly worked out for me by Chris at Grain/Grape.

Saturday:

Style:	Oatmeal Stout
Type:	All grain	
Size:	23 liters
Color:151 HCU (~47 SRM) 
Bitterness: 35 IBU
OG: 1.067
FG: 1.015
Alcohol:	6.7% v/v (5.2% w/w)
Grain:	6kg JW ale
250g Dingemans biscuit
150g JW crystal 135-165L
150g JW chocolate
100g JW black patent
500g Roasted barley
500g lightly toasted raw oats
Mash: 67 deg C, 70% efficiency, 60 mins
Boil: 60 minutes SG 1.051	30 liters
Hops: 40g Fuggles (4.75% AA, 60 min.)
20g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Fuggles (4.75% AA, 20 min.)
10g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 20 min.)

WY London Ale III or WY Irish Ale


----------



## j1gsaw (1/4/10)

manticle said:


> Tomorrow:
> Young's special London ale clone attempt (VIC case swap tester):
> 
> English Strong (Extra Special) Bitter
> ...




keen to see how the london ale turns out mate. keep us posted.


----------



## praxis178 (1/4/10)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Sorachi bitters
Brewer: Thomas Janstrom
Asst Brewer: Peter Janstrom
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 8.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 87.4 % 
0.55 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 10.7 % 
0.10 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
23.30 gm Sorachi Ace [12.10%] (80 min) Hops 27.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Sorachi Ace [12.10%] (15 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Sorachi Ace [12.10%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SHops - 
1 Pkgs Cooper Ale (Coopers #-) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale

and

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Blonde Belgian Rye 
Brewer: Thomas Janstrom
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Blond Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 22.89 L
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 8.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 95.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.30 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 71.3 % 
0.65 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 14.1 % 
0.09 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
26.93 gm Styrian Goldings [4.30%] (90 min) Hops 13.1 IBU 
13.46 gm Styrian Goldings [4.30%] (60 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
17.95 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
0.01 kg Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.59 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 12.8 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ale (Wyeast Labs #1214) Yeast-Ale 

Should be a fun weekend! :beer:


----------



## fraser_john (2/4/10)

Australian Old, extra dark

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.68
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.98
Anticipated EBC: 83.2
Anticipated IBU: 23.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 93 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
84.4 3.11 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
5.6 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 1277
4.4 0.16 kg. Chocolate Malt America 1.029 926
3.3 0.12 kg. Crystal 105L Great Britain 1.033 277
2.2 0.08 kg. Black Malt Belgium 1.030 1589

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
16.92 g. Pride of Ringwood Whole 10.00 23.0 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico


----------



## fraser_john (3/4/10)

02-Apr-2010 CAP - homegrown corn

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Friday April 02, 2010
Head Brewer: John M Fraser
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: CAP - homegrown corn

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.00
Anticipated EBC: 5.6
Anticipated IBU: 32.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.76
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 4.07 by Volume: 5.21 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 75.9 RDF 63.2 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 88 %
Anticipated Points From Mash: 52.57
Actual Points From Mash: 51.55


Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.0 1.00 kg. Flaked Corn (Maize) America 1.040 0
75.0 3.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Magnum Pellet 14.00 22.7 90 min.
20.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 4.50 4.5 20 min.
20.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 4.50 2.7 10 min.
20.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 4.50 2.2 5 min.
20.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----
Swiss lager


----------



## scrumpy (3/4/10)

just mashed in brew #2 for tis long weekend.....this ones for the missus 30th birthday bash...  
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: new horizon amber!!!!
Brewer: Daniel
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 22.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.81 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 77.01 % 
0.41 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 8.27 % 
0.31 kg Bairds Crystal Malt 60 EBC (60.0 EBC) Grain 6.25 % 
0.21 kg bairds Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 4.24 % 
0.21 kg Bairds Dark CrystalMalt (236.4 EBC) Grain 4.23 % 
25.78 gm Horizon [9.70 %] (60 min) Hops 27.5 IBU 
10.59 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
10.57 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
7.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
7.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale US05 (dried) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.95 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Saccharification Add 12.91 L of water at 78.2 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fourstar (3/4/10)

Test run for my July case swap amber ale. Done a smaller version of it to see if she is as expected. Wort tastes supurb! The actual swap will be ramped to 6.5% and 40IBU~ B) 

Little Sister Flat Tyre Case Swap Jul '10 
American Amber Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 2/04/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 73.39 % 
0.35 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 6.42 % 
0.35 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 6.42 % 
0.35 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 6.42 % 
0.35 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 6.42 % 
0.05 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM) Grain 0.92 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (20 min) Hops 16.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.80 %
Bitterness: 30.6 IBU
Est Color: 10.5 SRM

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 15.70 L of water at 72.9 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.72 L of water at 85.2 C 73.0 C


----------



## Steve (4/4/10)

Heating the water for a double batch

8kg JW Ale
1kg Vienna
500gms Caramunich II

Styrian Goldings to 25 IBUs @ 60 and 15.

One batch WLP550 the other S189 :huh: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## yardy (4/4/10)

just mashed in JZ irish red

4.500 MO
0.170 pale crys
0.170 dark crys
0.170 roast barley

EKG and wyeast 1968

cheers


----------



## randyrob (4/4/10)

*House Saison*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
Colour (SRM): 4.5
Bitterness (IBU): 25.6

75% Pale Ale Malt
10% Dextrose
5% Wheat Malt
5% Kibbled Wheat
5% Flaked Oats

0.6 g/l Magnum (14.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Start Ferment at 20c, Gradually Let Rise to 28c with Wyeast 3726 - Farmhouse Ale

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## brendanos (4/4/10)

American Wheat Ale

1.8kg JW Wheat Malt (50%)
1.9kg Galaxy Ale Malt (50%)

60 min mash at 67 in 3L/kg

Preboil 24L (85C) @ 1.042 (10.7P)

80 min boil

60 min 23g Saaz 3.6% (10IBU)
60 min 22g Sterling 3.9% (10IBU)
20 min yeast nut + whirlfloc
0 min 10g Sterling 3.9%
0 min 5g Saaz 3.6%
0 min 5g Galaxy 15%

Target OG 1.044 (11P)
Target FG 1.010 (2.5P)

ABV = 4.5%
IBU = 20

Ferment at 18 w/ US05


----------



## Tony (5/4/10)

4 of Spades Stout



4 of Spades Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.40
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 10.87
Anticipated EBC: 67.8
Anticipated IBU: 38.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
74.1 4.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
11.1 0.60 kg. TF Flaked Barley UK 1.034 0
3.7 0.20 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 160
3.7 0.20 kg. Weyermann Choc Wheat Germany 1.035 1100
3.7 0.20 kg. TF Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1300
3.7 0.20 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
46.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.90 38.2 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1275 Thames Valley Ale


Cheers


----------



## winkle (5/4/10)

I should be brewing a bog standard house hefe during the week then pitching the WB-O6 slurry into this, provided I convince myself I've got it right.

*Derit Gose *

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.60 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 33.54 % 
1.60 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 33.54 % 
0.90 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (1.8 SRM) Grain 18.87 % 
0.45 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 9.43 % 
0.22 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 4.61 % 
28.00 gm Spalter [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 14.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Spalter [4.50 %] (15 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
21.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
28.00 gm Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
500.00 gm Rice Hulls (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.16 %
Bitterness: 14.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 

I'm also tempted to use the slurry of French Saison instead of the WB-06.


----------



## Duff (5/4/10)

Double batch of house pale ale today with pale, munich 1, wheat and caramalt, hopped with Galaxy @ 45min and Cascade @ 10 & 2min.

Cheers.


----------



## browndog (5/4/10)

Duff said:


> Double batch of house pale ale today with pale, munich 1, wheat and caramalt, hopped with Galaxy @ 45min and Cascade @ 10 & 2min.
> 
> Cheers.




Sounds like an excellent session beer Brett.

-Browndog


----------



## gregs (5/4/10)

Well over the Easter weekend I've brewed a double batch of English Northern Brown and a double of Galaxy APA also a double batch of E.S.B, put down 46L of Cascade A.P.A and 22L of Mild, and then washed 9 kegs. All in all it's been a great weekend and I thoroughly enjoy it.  

Any ideas as to a yeast to use on the Northern Brown?


----------



## bradsbrew (5/4/10)

Might try to sneak this one past the keeper Tmorrow, if not it will be friday afternoon brewtime.


Kallangur Pale Ale


Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 67.0
Total Grain (kg): 12.890
Total Hops (g): 205.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049
Colour (SRM): 9.4
Bitterness (IBU): 41.3
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
1.011 kg Vienna (7.84%)
9.099 kg Pale Ale Malt (70.59%)
1.011 kg Wheat Malt (7.84%)
0.101 kg Chocolate (0.78%)
0.455 kg Crystal 90 (3.53%)
0.455 kg Aromatic Malt (3.53%)
0.758 kg Cane Sugar (5.88%)

Hop Bill
----------------
45 g Green Bullet Leaf (13.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/l)
40 g Cluster Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/l)
45 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/l)
25 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/l)
25 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.4 g/l)
25 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 63C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20c with 


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## stillscottish (5/4/10)

Here's Tomorrow's brew

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Amarillaburst
Brewer: Campbell
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.15 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 3.41 % 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 68.18 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 22.73 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (75.0 SRM) Grain 5.68 % 
0.53 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
5.28 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
0.87 gm Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
8.70 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm C_Cascade [6.00 %] (60 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (60 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (20 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (0 min) (Aroma HopHops - 

1.06 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 
0.53 items Polyclar (Secondary 1.0 days) Misc 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.40 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 12.00 L of water at 71.6 C 64.0 C


----------



## drsmurto (5/4/10)

Tony said:


> 4 of Spades Stout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm stout!

Need to pull my finger out and brew a few in advance this year so i can drink them at 3 months old (seems to be when they hit their straps). Love the 4 shades/spades. My fave stout.


----------



## winkle (5/4/10)

stillscottish said:


> Here's Tomorrow's brew
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Amarillaburst
> ...



Fallen under the sway of the Yankee hops, mate? (yes I did see the 'c' word in there) B)


----------



## Weizguy (5/4/10)

gregs said:


> Well over the Easter weekend I've brewed a double batch of English Northern Brown and a double of Galaxy APA also a double batch of E.S.B, put down 46L of Cascade A.P.A and 22L of Mild, and then washed 9 kegs. All in all it's been a great weekend and I thoroughly enjoy it.
> 
> Any ideas as to a yeast to use on the Northern Brown?


The general recommendation is to use a more attenuative British yeast, like London Ale W1028 or the WhiteLabs equivalent.
I hope the Northern Brown works well for you. Another style for me to attempt this year.


----------



## manticle (7/4/10)

Tomorrow or Friday I'll have a second crack at a plain drinking Aussie bitter. I'm usually brewing malt heavy beers so I'm having a go at getting a decent recipe for a few different things that are different from my usual bent including some hoppier beers and this one. The first time I tried this I ran out of gas after a 50 minute boil, then panicked when it tasted bland while it was cold conditioning (of course a single bittering addition in cold just fermented beer will be bland) and dry hopped with tettnang. It was drinkable but odd and not what was intended. This time I'll have back up gas.

Aussie bitter II

Type: All grain
Size: 22 liters
Color: 6 HCU (~5 SRM) 
Bitterness: 37 IBU
OG: 1.054
FG: 1.010
Alcohol: 5.6% v/v (4.2% w/w)
Grain: 2kg JW pilsner
2kg JW ale
500g JW Wheat malt
250g Dingeman’s biscuit
200g raw rice (cooked and added to mash)
300g dextrose
Mash: 70% efficiency
Boil: 60 minutes:
SG 1.038 
Pre-boil vol: 30 liters
Hops: 40g Pride of Ringwood (9% AA, 60 min.)

US05

I may tweak the mas pH with salts but I'm very new to it.


----------



## Screwtop (7/4/10)

manticle said:


> Tomorrow or Friday I'll have a second crack at a plain drinking Aussie bitter. I'm usually brewing malt heavy beers so I'm having a go at getting a decent recipe for a few different things that are different from my usual bent including some hoppier beers and this one. The first time I tried this I ran out of gas after a 50 minute boil, then panicked when it tasted bland while it was cold conditioning (of course a single bittering addition in cold just fermented beer will be bland) and dry hopped with tettnang. It was drinkable but odd and not what was inyended. This time I'll have back up gas.
> 
> Aussie bitter II
> 
> ...



Brave Mannie, about 45IBU but should finish low, balsy using POR

Screwy


----------



## manticle (7/4/10)

My calculator gave me 37. Anything under 40 is OK with me - not intending to push the levels with this one though. It's meant to be easy drinking, something friends will enjoy, a relief from dubbels and oatmeal stouts but still have something going for it that distinguishes it from the average cheap beer available at the shop.

Should I knock it back a touch - maybe [email protected]?


----------



## Screwtop (7/4/10)

gregs said:


> Any ideas as to a yeast to use on the Northern Brown?



Nottingham

Screwy


----------



## daemon (7/4/10)

manticle said:


> My calculator gave me 37. Anything under 40 is OK with me - not intending to push the levels with this one though. It's meant to be easy drinking, something friends will enjoy, a relief from dubbels and oatmeal stouts but still have something going for it that distinguishes it from the average cheap beer available at the shop.
> 
> Should I knock it back a touch - maybe [email protected]?


For a basic ale I'd drop it back to around 25, nothing wrong with a single 60 minute hop addition considering the style. I'm not sure about the biscuit either, personally I'd be tempted to simplify it a bit and leave it out. My "Summer Ale" which has been a big hit with non-craftbrew drinkers is simply BB Galaxy + 5% BB wheat (62c mash) + 60 minute hop edition to about 22 IBU's) then 1056 yeast. A hint of malt flavour still there and it's still light years above XXXX or VB in terms of taste.


----------



## manticle (7/4/10)

I tend to chuck biscuit in everything because I've yet to find a brew that doen't benefit from its qualities.

I ummed and aahed about going as high as mid 30s with this one as I know usually they err on the side of low IBU. I've just been very much enjoying a lingering, not over the top but distinct bitterness I've been getting from beers around the 35 - 40 mark. I'm also looking at making it an introductory beer for firends who want to know if I can make 'normal beer' so introducing a couple of extras (higher bittering and slightly more malty/biscuity being the beginning points) without freaking them out is the aim.

It's a recipe I want to nail and add to the regularly brewed list so I can always tweak up or down. I don't want to start at 45 IBU though so I'm wondering how my recipator and screwy's software come in at almost 10 IBU difference. My spreadsheet (as in the one I 'use', not 'designed') uses Tinseth.

Last version was purely ale, wheat, biscuit and dex but I made the stuff up of dry hopping. The bitterness was supposedly 35 but no lingering slightly bitter finish to speak of which is what I'm chasing.

Did you mean 25 IBU or 25g by the way?


----------



## warra48 (9/4/10)

This one's chilling in the fridge, ready to pitch later this evening.

23 litres MILD, mashed 75 minutes @ 70C.
Actual OG 1.037

3000.00 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.33 % 
250.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 6.94 % 
200.00 gm Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
100.00 gm Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 2.78 % 
50.00 gm Carafa Special T2 (1150.0 EBC) Grain 1.39 % 
23.00 gm First Gold '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 20.3 IBU 
6.00 gm EKGoldings [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
14.00 gm EK Goldings Plug [4.30 %] (10 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Starter 2.5 litres


----------



## stillscottish (9/4/10)

winkle said:


> Fallen under the sway of the Yankee hops, mate? (yes I did see the 'c' word in there) B)


 Sneak them in here and there. At this rate I'll have them used up by 2032 :lol:


----------



## manticle (10/4/10)

Going to have a crack at a slightly tweaked altbieriesh recipe

Altbier

Type:	All grain
Size:	20 liters
Color: 31 HCU (~16 SRM) 
Bitterness: 37 IBU
OG: 1.053	
FG: 1.010
Alcohol: 5.5% v/v (4.3% w/w)
Grain: 1kg JW pilsner
.5kg JW Wheat malt
1kg Wey Vienna
2kg Wey Munich I
250g Dingeman biscuit
100g Carafa special I
Mash: 70% efficiency
Boil:60 minutes
SG 1.035	
Boil size: 30 liters
Hops: 50g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
40g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 20 min.)
20g Tettnanger (aroma)

WY 1007

Mash 60 mins, 65 degrees


----------



## brando (10/4/10)

This one is fermenting away right now. It's my first attempt at a stout. I'd like it turn out something like Murphy's Irish Stout.

Recipe: Brando's Irish Stout
Style: Dry Stout
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 66.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (TF floor malted) (Grain 66.54 % 
1.00 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 19.01 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (700.0 EBC) Grain 4.75 % 
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (1150.0 EBC) Grain 4.75 % 
25.00 gm Super Pride [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 35.5 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.26 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 4.94 % 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) Yeast-Ale 

60 min mash at 66.0 C 

Ferment the Ringwood yeast at 19 degrees.


----------



## Jimmeh (10/4/10)

that looks really tasty, brando :icon_drool2:


----------



## manticle (11/4/10)

Heating strike water for this. Will ferment out and then add 5 Litres to one of my sours (oaked vanilla porter) 

Smoked 
Robust Porter

Type:	All grain
Size:	20 liters
Color: 99 HCU (~33 SRM) 
Bitterness: 25 IBU
OG:	1.075
FG:	1.016
Alcohol:	7.6% v/v (6.0% w/w)
Grain:	4kg JW ale
2 kg Wey smoked
250g Belgian biscuit
150g JW crystal 50-60L
100g Carafa Special I
100g JW chocolate
100g British black patent
100g Roasted barley
100 Special B
Mash: 69 degrees, 90 minutes, 70% efficiency
Boil: 60 minutes	SG 1.046	30 liters
Hops:	40g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 60 min.)

Caramelise 2 L of total wort till syrup then add back to boil.
2g ea Calcium sulphate and Calcium Chloride to mash.


Yeast will be recultured ringwood I think.

Still trying to get my head around this water adjustment thingy so I'm erring on the side of caution.


----------



## scrumpy (11/4/10)

shitty cold windy day here in melbs.......peeeerrrrrfect for brewing a Belgian Pale...

first time using saaz!!!

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: blonde
Brewer: Daniel
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 14.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.37 kg Dingemans Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 91.61 % 
0.29 kg Weyermann Caramunich Malt1 (110.3 EBC) Grain 6.08 % 
0.11 kg Dingemans Biscuit Malt (55.0 EBC) Grain 2.31 % 
23.99 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (60 min) Hops 25.0 IBU 
28.30 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.77 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Saccharification Add 12.44 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## C_west (11/4/10)

I believe that this one is based on one of Tony's recipes in the database, got some 3068 waiting for it.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Dunkel-weizen
Brewer: Callum
Asst Brewer: Sprocket
Style: Dunkelweizen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) Tony's Dunkel-weizen from AHB


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.69 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 32.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (16.0 EBC) Grain 65.22 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 21.74 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (15.5 EBC) Grain 10.87 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (1000.0 EBC) Grain 2.17 % 
25.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 14.9 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## Barry (11/4/10)

Aim to brew a kolsch and alt tomorrow. Love both styles.


----------



## praxis178 (11/4/10)

This one is chilling right now..... Smells absolutely devine, can't wait to try her out in 8 or so weeks time. :chug: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Olde Smoky Stout
Brewer: Thomas Janstrom
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Imperial stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (45.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Size: 42.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.076 SG
Estimated Color: 102.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 63.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 23.1 % 
2.00 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 20.5 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 20.5 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 20.5 % 
0.50 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
0.50 kg Peat Smoked Malt (5.5 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
0.50 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
50.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 40.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Progress [6.30%] (40 min) Hops 13.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Cluster [7.00%] (20 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00%] (5 min) (Hops - 
15.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (5 min) (Aroma Hop-StHops - 
7.00 gm Licoric root (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Abbey II (Wyeast Labs #1762) Yeast-Ale <--- Actual using Wyeast 1882......

Measured OG is 1.084, so looks like I hit my numbers pretty close this time round, hopefully no more of that 103% efficiency nonsense! That crap can really muck with a brewer's mind. <_< 

View attachment Olde_Smoky_Stout.txt


----------



## yardy (12/4/10)

just mashed in a Helles (sort of..)

3.800 Pils
0.500 Munich 
0.300 Vienna
0.200 Melanoidin

Czech Saaz to 19IBU

Dave


----------



## argon (12/4/10)

Just cleaned up after this one... first Irish Red. Adjusted Hop Additions for No Chill

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Irish Red
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Irish Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 44.07 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 25.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item  Type % or IBU 
5.31 kg Ale - Maris Otter Malt (Thomas Fawcetts FlGrain 59.00 % 
2.74 kg Ale - Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett FloorGrain 30.44 % 
0.54 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 6.00 % 
0.27 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 3.00 % 
0.14 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 1.56 % 
75.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 9.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 35.97 L of water at 70.2 C 66.0 C 


Notes:
------
No Chill - Hop additions at 40 min and cube hop

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## neonmeate (12/4/10)

antwerpsky prazdroj:

4kg bohemian floor malted
500g carahell
39IBU saaz + 20g saaz aroma
wyeast schelde yeast


----------



## neonmeate (13/4/10)

a schwarzbier with de koninck yeast:

Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 23.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 20.00 l
Volume Transferred: 20.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.049 SG Expected OG: 1.056 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG Apparent Attenuation: 76.4 %
Expected ABV: 5.8 % Expected ABW: 4.5 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 40.4 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 33.1 SRM
BU:GU ratio: 0.72 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
German Munich Malt 2.510 kg	
German Pilsner Malt 1.690 kg
Weyermann Carabohemian 0.250 kg
German Carafa I 0.200 kg
German Carafa III 0.100 kg
UK Roasted Barley 0.100 kg


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh 5.0 % 50 g 32.1 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh 5.0 % 20 g 7.8 Loose Pellet Hops 20 Min From End
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh 5.0 % 20 g 0.6 Loose Pellet Hops 1 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When


Yeast
Wyeast 3655 - Schelde


----------



## Effect (13/4/10)

Double brewday

Munich Dunkel (on the boil now)

95/3/2 Munich/Melanoiden/Carafa II (66.5 mash)
OG 1.048
IBU 20 (tettnang at 60)
833 at 12 degrees

Then about to crush the grain for this one:

Munich Helles

88/10/2 Pils/Munich/Melanoiden (65 mash)
OG 1.048
IBU 20 (NB at 60)
2206 at 12 degrees


Idea is to have a dunkel and a helles on tap at the same time for the world cup...have got the 10 min amarillo pale and an aussie ale on tap at the moment - the amarillo pale's aroma is breathtaking - with 8.7 g/l at 10mins it is like golden hop juice. And the aussie pale that is fermented with coopers yeast is an absolute cracker! Really starting to pump out some top notch beers.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## matho (13/4/10)

just brewed this one took just over 4hrs


Recipe: ESB
Brewer: steve
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.64 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 16.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt JW (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.54 % 
0.25 kg Caramalt JW (39.4 EBC) Grain 4.25 % 
0.13 kg Crystal Malt JW(236.4 EBC) Grain 2.21 % 
60.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 27.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs Munton gold Yeast-Ale 

Mash In 67.8 C 

had a great brewday  
cheer's matho


----------



## matho (13/4/10)

i forgot to add to the recipe an additional ingredient the flew into the kettle

2 bee's

should call it my ESBee

cheer's matho


----------



## bradsbrew (13/4/10)

Thomas J. said:


> This one is chilling right now..... Smells absolutely devine, can't wait to try her out in 8 or so weeks time. :chug:
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Olde Smoky Stout
> ...



Thomas you might want to watch the 1882 with a grain bill like that. It is a very caramel malt/fruit yeast (in my experience with it). What was your mash temp? I hope it was low. Thats a heap of crystal and steeping malts you got there. The belgian yeast would have been nice on that one.
At least you'll be getting heaps of sweet head :huh: 

Brad


----------



## warra48 (13/4/10)

This one's going down tomorrow:

2.5 litre batch Mash at about 63 to 64C

350.00 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) Aus (5.9 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
5.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
1 Pkg Southern German Lager (White Labs #WLP838) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.040 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 

It's an experiment to brew step one of a starter for a Munich Dunkel. I could just use LDME, but it gets expensive, so I thought I'd try to do it cheaper. Mrs warra is in Sydney at present, so I have plenty of time to amuse myself.


----------



## randyrob (14/4/10)

*HousePale* (HopBursted American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Colour (SRM): 7.2 (EBC): 14.2
Bitterness (IBU): 35.5 (Average)

91% Pale Ale Malt
5% Wheat Malt
4% Caramunich I

0.3 g/l Magnum (14.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 14 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 13 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 12 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 11 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 9 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 8 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 7 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 6 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 4 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 3 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20c with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## praxis178 (14/4/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Thomas you might want to watch the 1882 with a grain bill like that. It is a very caramel malt/fruit yeast (in my experience with it). What was your mash temp? I hope it was low. Thats a heap of crystal and steeping malts you got there. The belgian yeast would have been nice on that one.
> At least you'll be getting heaps of sweet head :huh:
> 
> Brad



Yeah, I know, but when I started my Belgian Abby yeast starter it didn't take (don't know why, but after two days of no activity I gave it up for dead), so went with option two. Mash temp was 63.4C was aiming for 64.5C, so should be ok on that front. Fermentation is ripping along at 16C at present. I like my stouts to have a sweet/creamy lasting head so should be a good one. This will probably be my first kegged beer too. 

Ah the excitment of new toys! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## drsmurto (14/4/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Yeah, I know, but when I started my Belgian Abby yeast starter it didn't take (don't know why, but after two days of no activity I gave it up for dead), so went with option two. Mash temp was 63.4C was aiming for 64.5C, so should be ok on that front. Fermentation is ripping along at 16C at present. I like my stouts to have a sweet/creamy lasting head so should be a good one. This will probably be my first kegged beer too.
> 
> Ah the excitment of new toys! :icon_chickcheers:



Am i reading your recipe correctly - >40% crystal malts?

Not sure i understand why you are doing this.


----------



## Effect (14/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Am i reading your recipe correctly - >40% crystal malts?
> 
> Not sure i understand why you are doing this.




I can only see ~20%...but still, does seem like a lot...


----------



## drsmurto (14/4/10)

> 2.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 23.1 %
> 2.00 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 20.5 %



43.6%


----------



## Effect (14/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> 43.6%




didn't see the cara-pils - thought he had 20% pilsner, 20% ale and 20% crystal...

Seems awfully high...


----------



## jyo (14/4/10)

Aiming at an American Amber/Red Ale. Looking at doing this tomorrow:

23 litres

2500 ale malt
1000 wheat
1000 vienna
250 carared

mash at 66
25 gms Pride of Ringwood for 60 mins
15 gms Cascade at Flameout
15 gms Amarillo at Flameout
US O5

Chill overnight, hence the flameout additions

What do ya think? Do I need to up the carared to 300?
Cheers, john.


----------



## AussieJosh (14/4/10)

Yesterday i put down my first unhoped extract kit and added Cascade hop flowers, Just another step in the direction of moving away from kits and towards AG for me!

Give us your thoughts on this,

45 mins 30g Cascade
30 mins 30g Cascade
10 mins 15g Cascade

Straind the hop water in to ther fermenter and squished out all the hoppy goodness from the hops, Then i added two cans of Thomas Coopers unhoped Light Malt Extract and disolved that in the water, I then added some very cold water up to the 23lt mark and placed the fermeter in to and ice bath to try and drop the temp more, I could only get it down to 28c, So I added the US05, over the next 12hrs i got the temp down to 16/17c
So i guess it will kinda turn out like an American Pale ale?
Any thoughts?


----------



## Maple (14/4/10)

AussieJosh said:


> Yesterday i put down my first unhoped extract kit and added Cascade hop flowers, Just another step in the direction of moving away from kits and towards AG for me!
> 
> Give us your thoughts on this,
> 
> ...


certainly a good start on a dark path! when you boil up the hops, try and get some of the extract into the water as well as it helps to get the full value out of the hops. not saying add the entirety out, but replacate the AG process where you can. 

Also, you need more hops. (i do suffer from LTS though, so grain of salt and all)


----------



## drsmurto (14/4/10)

AussieJosh said:


> Yesterday i put down my first unhoped extract kit and added Cascade hop flowers, Just another step in the direction of moving away from kits and towards AG for me!
> 
> Give us your thoughts on this,
> 
> ...




Did you boil the hops in plain water or did you dissolve some extract in first?

If water you are looking at more than 50 IBU....

EDIT - if you had mixed up the extract in your fermenter, made it up to 23L and then drawn off 4L and boiled your hops in that you would end up with a tad over 40 IBU. I also found in my kit brewing days that this helped bring out the hop flavour more. Boiling in water muted the hop flavour from my experience and fading memory.


----------



## AussieJosh (14/4/10)

50 IBU is a bit to high right?

I only put the malt in to the fermenter not in the boil  I did not have a very big pot so the boil was only in about 6 Liters of water
Looks like i have done a few things wrong!? I just hope its drinkable!?


----------



## Maple (14/4/10)

AussieJosh said:


> 50 IBU is a bit to high right?
> 
> I only put the malt in to the fermenter not in the boil  I did not have a very big pot so the boil was only in about 6 Liters of water
> Looks like i have done a few things wrong!? I just hope its drinkable!?


It'll be fine, it's all part of the learning process. like the good dr precribes, you don't need a huge pot to do it in. and besides too much is a personal taste. for me, lagers should be at least 50 IBU and ales at least 70*

*note - read up on balance - still need that no matter what


----------



## praxis178 (14/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Am i reading your recipe correctly - >40% crystal malts?
> 
> Not sure i understand why you are doing this.



Old recipe, I've been using a quite some time, the only change I've made is for this batch subbing in the 5% peated malt. Otherwise it's more or less just just like the RIS in the recipe DB....


----------



## drsmurto (14/4/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Old recipe, I've been using a quite some time, the only change I've made is for this batch subbing in the 5% peated malt. Otherwise it's more or less just just like the RIS in the recipe DB....



Cant see the recipe, got a link? i searched for RIS and your name.


----------



## AussieJosh (14/4/10)

Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Nick JD (14/4/10)

*Home Made Crystal Ale.*
18L
3kg BB Ale Malt
250g Home made "crystal" (oven roasted bottom of the BIABag where the sugaz collect post sparge)
350g Dextrose
9g Southern Cross
10g Galaxy (both for 60 minutes)
T58 @ 20C

Mashed at 68C for 45 minutes. 12L boil, diluted to 18L in fermenter. Left any flavour/aroma hops additions out to see what the home made "crystal" does to it flavour-wise. EBC is about two times darker than base malt and a nice amber. Hops boiled in 1.067 wort. 

Decided not to use my dark crystal - smells too "burnt" and might lead to some astringent tastes. In the bin.


----------



## Kleiny (15/4/10)

Tomorrow is a RyePA

40L
9kg ale
1.2kg Rye
1.2kg Vienna
700g caramunich I

Magnum 28g 14% 60min
Fuggles 28g 5%30min
Goldings 28g 5% 20min
Goldings 28g 5% 10min
Cascade 38g 6% 1min
Ammarillo 74g 8% Dry Hop

Pacman yeast, 

OG 1.066

Its the Terrapin RyePA recipe with a couple of changes to the grist charge. I didnt have any Honey malt or Victory malt.

Kleiny


----------



## praxis178 (15/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Cant see the recipe, got a link? i searched for RIS and your name.


linky This one isn't mine, but's eerily close to the one I brew..... Mine comes out at about ~8% and my efficiency is higher (normally 85%).


----------



## itmechanic (16/4/10)

Just sparging Fatgodzilla's Better Red Than Dead, its my first use of Carared and the colour is amazing!


----------



## randyrob (16/4/10)

*Lazy Eye Porter* (Brown Porter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Colour (SRM): 26.5 (EBC): 52.2
Bitterness (IBU): 29.9 (Average)

84% Pale Ale Malt
8% Caramunich I
5% Chocolate
2% Brown Malt
1% Black Patent

1.8 g/l Goldings - E.K. (4.75% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Goldings - E.K. (4.75% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 20c with Thames Valley

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## drew9242 (18/4/10)

Well i completed my 1st barleywine yesterday. All went to plan and i got my efficency. Which i was happy about due to my small 25L mashtun, bit of fun stuffin in 7.5kg of grain in there. But all worked well and it has fired up nicely. Origanal recipe was courtesy of clean brewer, just tweeked for what i had in stock.

barlywine
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 8/03/2010 
Style: American Barleywine Brewer: Drew Ryder 
Batch Size: 14.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 21.12 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 63.81 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.48 kg Barret Burston (4.0 SRM) Grain 72.00 % 
1.22 kg BB Galaxy (3.0 SRM) Grain 16.00 % 
0.61 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 8.00 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 4.00 % 
40.37 gm Cluster [7.00 %] (120 min) Hops 36.6 IBU 
8.65 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
5.77 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (20 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
11.53 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
11.53 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
5.77 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
8.65 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
9.13 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
6.09 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
12.17 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.107 SG (1.080-1.120 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.105 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.027 SG (1.016-1.030 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.027 SG 
Estimated Color: 14.9 SRM (10.0-19.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 63.9 IBU (50.0-120.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 18.4 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 10.54 % (8.00-12.00 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 10.25 % 
Actual Calories: 1,052 cal/l


----------



## devo (18/4/10)

SWMBO and I are brewing an AIPA today.

Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 4.500 kg 72.9 % 4.8 In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 0.500 kg 8.1 % 0.9 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Wheat Malt 0.500 kg 8.1 % 0.3 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.125 kg 2.0 % 2.9 In Mash/Steeped
UK Brown Malt 0.050 kg 0.8 % 0.9 In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Demerara 0.500 kg 8.1 % 0.3 End Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
NZ Southern Cross 15.9 % 40 g 58.7 Loose Whole Hops 60 Min From End
NZ B Saaz 7.0 % 20 g 4.7 Loose Whole Hops 10 Min From End
NZ B Saaz 7.0 % 25 g 0.0 Loose Whole Hops At turn off
NZ Cascade 8.0 % 20 g 0.0 Loose Whole Hops At turn off

Yeast
DCL US-05 (formerly US-56) SafAle

IBU 67

Aiming for around 6.5% alc.


----------



## grod5 (18/4/10)

Blonde made yesterday, pitched 1056 this morning @17C


Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 11.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.20 kg Australian Ale (4.1 EBC) Grain 94.55 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (59.1 EBC) Grain 5.45 % 
30.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (60 min) Hops 17.7 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 17.31 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C


----------



## petesbrew (18/4/10)

After a double brewday yesterday, I've got 2 AG's on the go and one in waiting
Bohemian Pilsner, from Jamils' book
Youngs Special London Ale Clone, from the BYO mag,
and waiting in a cube, A Dusseldorf Altbier.
Isn't brewing fun?


----------



## manticle (18/4/10)

petesbrew said:


> Youngs Special London Ale Clone, from the BYO mag,



Are you able to share the recipe for this? I've got one in secondary at the moment which is a tester for the Vic case swap. I'd be really interested in seeing how close or far mine might be from the suggested clone. If there's a copyright thingymajig with posting the recipe but sending a PM doesn't trouble you I would be very appreciative.


----------



## petesbrew (18/4/10)

Shouldn't be a prob Manticle as mine;s a bit modified... this is my 2nd attempt at the same recipe... in the recipe db as Midson Rd London Ale
23 L batch
5.5kg Maris Otter
0.225g Crystal
0.225g Amber

40g Fuggles @60min
14g Goldings @15min
14g Goldings @0min
15g Willamette Dry Hopped
Nottingham yeast
OG = 1064


----------



## manticle (18/4/10)

Cheers mate.

Williamette is interesting. Never used it myself but my understanding of YSLA is EKG and target.

Interested in swapping a bottle (provide both turn out ok)? 

Mine was marris otter (~90%) crystal (~10 %), fuggles, ekg and target, dry hopped 10g each ekg and target. London Ale II yeast. Personally love this beer - like a Extra Special Bitter shagged a tripel.


----------



## petesbrew (18/4/10)

manticle said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Williamette is interesting. Never used it myself but my understanding of YSLA is EKG and target.
> 
> ...


For sure, dude. Will save a bottle for you.
Your recipe is more accurate to the BYO recipe than mine actually, i'll post it again tomorrow.
The previous one I did was awesome.


----------



## stuart13 (18/4/10)

Basic stout:

4.5kg ale malt
500g roast barley
500g flaked barley
65g Goldings
Nottingham yeast.


----------



## manticle (18/4/10)

manticle said:


> London Ale II yeast.



London ale III. Missed an 'I'.


----------



## raven19 (20/4/10)

Mashing this right now about to sparge.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: American Brown Mk3

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 56.68 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 34.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 34.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.10 kg Pale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 78.64 % 
0.90 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 8.74 % 
0.55 kg Caramalt (125.0 SRM) Grain 5.34 % 
0.35 kg Caramunich (90.0 SRM) Grain 3.40 % 
0.30 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 2.91 % 
0.10 kg Special B (300.0 SRM) Grain 0.97 % 
0.00 kg Caraaroma (350.0 SRM) Grain 0.00 % 
26.37 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 23.2 IBU 
17.58 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (20 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
17.58 gm Amarillo [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
17.31 gm Amarillo [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.30 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 26.83 L of water at 74.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 15.03 L of water at 96.1 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Mash 66

Edit - grammar


----------



## goomboogo (20/4/10)

Raven, are you sure it was a good idea to use that much caraaroma?


----------



## raven19 (20/4/10)

goomboogo said:


> Raven, are you sure it was a good idea to use that much caraaroma?



Haha, yeah was playing with this recipe (up to version 3 atm), and put some in then decided to take it out... by just decreasing the amount to zero rather than deleting it.

This version is a lot darker with the 3% Chocolate. Cant wait to sample this one.


----------



## boingk (20/4/10)

Good call on the 3% Chocolate, Raven. I've found that to be a good amount of it without being either underwhelming or overpowering, although I've only done that in a BIAB Robust Porter and a few other similar brews along the way - never an American Brown! Definitely looks like one that'd be good to sample.

The latest here is a bitza to use up stores:

1.7kg Coopers 'Real Ale' kit
500g LDME
300g sugaz
350g Crystal
150g Amber
60g Chocolate
20g Fuggles @ 15min
10g Saaz @ 15min

Grains only @ 66'C for 15min in 2L (with constant agitation) then up to 72 and out plus crude sparge. Final vol. 22L and ferment at 20'C w/Coopers kit strain.

Both hops were around 12 months old, be interesting to see how they come through. Is it possible for Fuggles to get any more 'musty'? 

Cheers - boingk


----------



## raven19 (20/4/10)

boingk said:


> Good call on the 3% Chocolate, Raven. I've found that to be a good amount of it without being either underwhelming or overpowering, although I've only done that in a BIAB Robust Porter and a few other similar brews along the way - never an American Brown! Definitely looks like one that'd be good to sample.



Cheers fella. The base beer is more of a pale ale than an American Brown, but the colour at least will be approaching a brown now.


----------



## browndog (20/4/10)

Planning on doing this very interesting Historic American Pale Ale from Ballentine Brewery out of the latest BYO mag on friday. Note as the recipe is for 19L I had to up the hops to get the correct IBU. Looks like a tasty drop

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Ballantine XXX Ale
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: Historical American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 5.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 39.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.60 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 66.91 % 
1.10 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 20.45 % 
0.45 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 8.36 % 
0.23 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 4.28 % 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
35.00 gm Cluster [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 24.0 IBU 
19.00 gm Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] (25 min) Hops 11.0 IBU 
26.00 gm Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] (5 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc  
1 Pkgs US05 From Trub (Safale) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.38 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 14.04 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (20/4/10)

browndog said:


> Planning on doing this very interesting Historic American Pale Ale from Ballentine Brewery out of the latest BYO mag on friday. Note as the recipe is for 19L I had to up the hops to get the correct IBU. Looks like a tasty drop
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Ballantine XXX Ale
> ...



That stuff had a big historic rep to live up to, I wouldn't mind a taster of that Tony :icon_cheers: .


----------



## winkle (20/4/10)

I'm getting the grain for a Smoked Robust Porter later this week and will hopefully crank out one of these on Monday. I'm overdue for another keg of a stupidly strong Belgian.

*Ten Rounds Rapid *
Belgian Tripel 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 23.93 L 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Brew Pot (6+gal) and Igloo/Gott Cooler (5 Gal) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 69.62 % 
0.65 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 8.23 % 
0.30 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 3.80 % 
0.25 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 3.16 % 
0.20 kg Wheat, Flaked (1.6 SRM) Grain 2.53 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 24.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (20 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 cup Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 12.66 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.100 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.021 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.39 % 
Bitterness: 31.7 IBU Calories: 895 cal/l 
Est Color: 5.9 SRM


----------



## vykuza (21/4/10)

I've got this going through the new mash tun on the weekend, one of those fancy schmancy black AIPAs or "Cascadian Dark Ales" if you swing that way. This is my second take on the recipe, and first time developing my own relatively complex clone.

Widmer Pitch Black Clone 
American IPA 

Type: All Grain
Date: 12/03/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Nick 
Boil Size: 29.08 L Asst Brewer: Betty the Dog 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Birko 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.75 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 87.66 % 
0.40 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 5.19 % 
0.25 kg Special Roast (50.0 SRM) Grain 3.25 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 2.60 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 1.30 % 
13.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
13.00 gm Warrior [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 17.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Warrior [15.00 %] (20 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 14.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Warrior [15.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.073 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.23 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 69.8 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 37.7 SRM Color: Color


----------



## drsmurto (21/4/10)

winkle said:


> I'm getting the grain for a Smoked Robust Porter later this week and will hopefully crank out one of these on Monday.



Will be eagerly awaiting that recipe when it pops up Winkle. :icon_cheers: 

Had a smoked marzen recently and wow, so good. Got me (and a few others who were tasting the marzen) thinking about smoked dark beers during the colder months.


----------



## jbirbeck (21/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Will be eagerly awaiting that recipe when it pops up Winkle. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Had a smoked marzen recently and wow, so good. Got me (and a few others who were tasting the marzen) thinking about smoked dark beers during the colder months.



I've got a smoked Marzen in the planned brews as a result of that taster...if that goes well a smoked porter would be on th elist as well so I'd be keen on seeing a recipe for that as well.

Planned brew is a Pils

100% Powells Pils
100% saaz.

I'm actually doing a split boil, 60 litres using homegrown saaz (not mine unfortunately) and 20 litres using Czech Saaz plugs. It will be an interesting comparison.


----------



## bum (21/4/10)

Punching out a clone of Schlenkerla's Urbock is my unattainable brewing goal for this year. Gonna have a little play with NickB's (sch)Porter as a practice for my first use of smoked malt (uh, and first porter) and then see if it gives me some ideas on how to use this malt. Kinda scary trying to think about this beer with as little AG experience as I have (yes, I know there's a lesson for me there but I'm trying to ignore the elephant in the room).


----------



## Ross (21/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Will be eagerly awaiting that recipe when it pops up Winkle. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Had a smoked marzen recently and wow, so good. Got me (and a few others who were tasting the marzen) thinking about smoked dark beers during the colder months.




DrS,

Have the below on tap & it's tasting devine....

Dog Schwarz Smoked Double Lager 
Schwarzbier (Black Beer) 

Type: All Grain
Date: 27/01/2010 
Batch Size: 24.00 L
Boil Size: 31.38 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00%

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.25 kg Rice Hulls (1 x 2L container) (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 3.17 % 
3.85 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 48.81 % 
2.30 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 29.13 % 
0.75 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 9.51 % 
0.37 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1200.0 EBC) Grain 4.69 % 
0.37 kg Chocolate Pale (625.0 EBC) Grain 4.69 % 
50.00 gm Northdown [5.80 %] (80 min) Hop Plugs 26.8 IBU 
4 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.066 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.53 % 
Bitterness: 26.8 IBU Calories: 630 cal/l 
Est Color: 80.2 EBC Color:


----------



## jbirbeck (21/4/10)

Ross said:


> DrS,
> 
> Have the below on tap & it's tasting devine....
> 
> ...




:icon_drool2:


----------



## Effect (21/4/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> :icon_drool2:




smoked beer? :icon_vomit: 

h34r:


----------



## drsmurto (21/4/10)

Ross said:


> DrS,
> 
> Have the below on tap & it's tasting devine....
> 
> ...



What sort of flavours are you getting from that much smoked malt and is the rye adding anything or being lost under the smoked malt? 

Will have a lager yeast cake on my hands in a few weeks........


----------



## mccuaigm (21/4/10)

On Sunday, I did my first extract brew. I thought that Neil's Centenarillo was a good way to start :icon_cheers: 

Here's a couple of photo's of my dodgy as hell brewing setup.






Bit of boiling



I tried 2 different hop socks



Makeshift wort chiller




Hope it all works out well now.

Cheers
Goldy


----------



## Asher (21/4/10)

What are you brewing III ....... Guess


----------



## Ross (21/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> What sort of flavours are you getting from that much smoked malt and is the rye adding anything or being lost under the smoked malt?
> 
> Will have a lager yeast cake on my hands in a few weeks........




DrS, the rye is mainly adding a velvety mouthfeel, the smoke is apparent but not overwhelming - The bottled flying Dog Schwarz it's based off has even subtler smoke, but guessing that's due to the bottle aging.
Give it a try, i promnise you won't be disappointed.

I made a more sessionable version below for my son Joshua as it's one of his favourite beers - this one is a lot smokier & is also tasting great.

Smoked Schwarz II 
Schwarzbier (Black Beer) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 1/03/2010 
Batch Size: 24.00 L
Boil Size: 31.38 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.25 kg Rice Hulls (1 x 2L container) (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 4.72 % 
3.30 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 62.36 % 
0.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 9.45 % 
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 9.45 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1200.0 EBC) Grain 5.67 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Pale (625.0 EBC) Grain 5.67 % 
0.14 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 2.69 % 
38.00 gm Northdown [5.80 %] (60 min) Hop plugs 22.1 IBU 
2 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.045 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.30 % 
Bitterness: 22.1 IBU Calories: 420 cal/l 
Est Color: 69.6 EBC Color: Color 




cheers Ross


----------



## Maple (21/4/10)

Ross said:


> DrS, the rye is mainly adding a velvety mouthfeel, the smoke is apparent but not overwhelming - The bottled flying Dog Schwarz it's based off has even subtler smoke, but guessing that's due to the bottle aging.
> Give it a try, i promnise you won't be disappointed.
> 
> I made a more sessionable version below for my son Joshua as it's one of his favourite beers - this one is a lot smokier & is also tasting great.
> ...


Sold - now on the immediate to be brewed list. love Rye, Love smoke, lovely combo here me thinks. Thanks for sharing Ross.


----------



## jbirbeck (21/4/10)

Cheers Ross, looks great. Another one to add to the list. I think I'll need to get a full sack of smoked malt...


----------



## drsmurto (21/4/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> Cheers Ross, looks great. Another one to add to the list. I think I'll need to get a full sack of smoked malt...



I doubt you need anymore than 1/2...... :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (21/4/10)

Asher said:


> What are you brewing III ....... Guess
> View attachment 37445




Rasberry / Cherry Lambic (Kriek) ?


----------



## goomboogo (21/4/10)

Browndog, I read the Ballantine article and thought I would give the recipe a go in the near future. It definitely had more appeal than the recipe for bacon beer on page 39. Putting cooked bacon into a fermenter ala dry hopping sounds down right dangerous.


----------



## Barley Belly (21/4/10)

goomboogo said:


> Browndog, I read the Ballantine article and thought I would give the recipe a go in the near future. It definitely had more appeal than the recipe for bacon beer on page 39. Putting cooked bacon into a fermenter ala dry hopping sounds down right dangerous.



I tasted a bacon beer at the last Bitter & Twisted, it was made by Potter's Brewery and it tasted like, well, bacon. Not to my taste, but interesting all the same.

Apparently the taste was from smoked and other malts and hops only, no bacon.

Not sure if anyone is privy to the recipe or has tried to clone it, but if you are after bacon this is the beer for you.


----------



## Fourstar (21/4/10)

Maple said:


> Sold - now on the immediate to be brewed list. love Rye, Love smoke, lovely combo here me thinks. Thanks for sharing Ross.



Maybe i should change my RauchHelles to a RauchRoggenHelles just to accomodate you maple?! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Maple (21/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Maybe i should change my RauchHelles to a RauchRoggenHelles just to accomodate you maple?! :icon_cheers:


now you're talkin'. Much better idea than my black smoked kolch.


----------



## lonte (21/4/10)

Brewing my take on Denny Conn's Rye IPA (changed up the hops to suit inventory) some time over the Anzac long weekend.


----------



## browndog (21/4/10)

goomboogo said:


> Browndog, I read the Ballantine article and thought I would give the recipe a go in the near future. It definitely had more appeal than the recipe for bacon beer on page 39. Putting cooked bacon into a fermenter ala dry hopping sounds down right dangerous.



+1 there, I love bacon but in a beer :blink: the Ballantine XXX jumped straight out at me, I'll let you know how it turns out. Lonte, make sure you bring some of that rye IPA to BABBs mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (24/4/10)

Lovely day for it

Mildura Mild 


Type: All Grain
Date: 24/04/2010 
Batch Size: 24.00 L
Brewer: MOM 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.37 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 6.10 % 
0.15 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 3.66 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 3.66 % 
0.05 kg Black Barley (Stout) (985.0 EBC) Grain 1.22 % 
20.00 gm Fuggles [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 12.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (10 min) Hops 1.5 IBU


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/4/10)

Belgian Dark Strong Ale is on the boil as I type, this smells fantastic, the malt aroma is beautiful, can't wait to sample this in a few months time.

Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.23 L
Estimated OG: 1.105 SG
Estimated Color: 35.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.80 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 67.59 % 
1.36 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 13.52 % 
0.45 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 4.47 % 
0.30 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 2.98 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.4 EBC) Grain 2.98 % 
0.25 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 2.49 % 
0.15 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (70.0 EBC) Grain 1.49 % 
120.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [3.60 %] (60 min) Hops 35.8 IBU 
0.45 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 4.47 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Strong Ale (Wyeast Labs #1388) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 9.61 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash in Add 27.00 L of water at 76.5 C 67.0 C 
10 min Step Heat to 76.0 C over 20 min 76.0 C


----------



## Nick JD (24/4/10)

XXXX Black

19L
3kg BB Ale
300g Dextrose
180g Carafa III
18g Cluster 60 min
34/70 @ 9C


----------



## manticle (24/4/10)

APA Hopburster that turned out a treat last time:

Alcohol: 5.9% v/v (4.6% w/w)
Grain: 2kg JW ale	
2kg JW Pilsner
500g JW Wheat malt
1kg Wey Munich
250g Dingeman biscuit
250g JW Dark crystal 

Mash: 70% efficiency 65 degrees, 60 minutes
Boil: 60 minutes
SG 1.042, 30 liters

Hops: 10g Centennial (10.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Centennial (10.5% AA, 45 min.)
5g Chinook (12%, 30 min) (flowers)
5g Chinook (12%% AA, 25 min.) (flowers)
5g Chinook (12%% AA, 20 min.) (flowers)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 20 min)
5g Chinook (12% AA, 15 min.) (flowers)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA 15 min.) 
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA 10 min.) 
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 5 min)
5g Chinook (aroma) (flowers)
5g Amarillo (aroma)
5g centennial (aroma)

US05

Dry hop 20g Chinook (flowers): secondary 5 days
Dry Hop 20g Amarillo: secondary 5 days

I'll actually be dropping in small amounts of each late addition to stretch it over the 5 minutes but it's a pain to try and type out 2.2g @ 17 etc.

and The Final version of my Young's special london clone for the case swap:

Young's Special case Swap batch

Type: All grain
Size: 27 liters
Color: 17 HCU (~10 SRM) 
Bitterness: 37 IBU
OG: 1.060
FG: 1.012
Alcohol: 6.2% v/v (4.8% w/w)
Grain: 6.5kg Simpson's Marris Otter
300g Dingeman's biscuit
550g JW crystal 50-60L
Mash: 90 minutes, 67 deg, 70% efficiency
Boil 60 minutes, SG 1.046, preboil vol 35 liters
Hops: 30g Fuggles (4.75% AA, 60 min.)
30g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 60 min.)
25g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 10 min.)
25g Target (9.4% AA, 10 min.)

3 L x WY London III

Dry hop 10g Target secondary, 7 days
Dry hop 10g EKG, secondary, 7 days.

Caramelise 2 L

Strike:
2g calcium sulfate
1g Calcium Chloride
3 g Calcium Carbonate

Boil

2g Calcium sulfate
1g Calcium Chloride
3 g Calcium Carbonate

Both brewed and posted before with small tweaks. First ever APA and I couldn't stop drinking it. Sadly I only have one bottle left and I'm giving it away.


----------



## Maple (24/4/10)

manticle said:


> APA Hopburster that turned out a treat last time:
> snip
> First ever APA and I couldn't stop drinking it. Sadly I only have one bottle left and I'm giving it away.


That was the one you were asking about the hopping with a little while back i assume? good to hear it's turned out well, I've been meaning to ask about that one.


----------



## manticle (24/4/10)

Turned out fantastic and that's from a non-APA lover/hophead. I'll try and save you a bottle from this version if it works as well as the first.

To my palate the grist backs up the hops so it has a rich caramel malt quality (not butterscotch) which I'd say comes from the munich, biscuit and crystal combination.


----------



## paulwolf350 (24/4/10)

Doughed in this morning with my Golden Ale recipe, for some reason cannot seem to keep this one in the keg

Paul


----------



## kiwisteveo (24/4/10)

doing an APA based on neils centennial ale

25L Batch

3kg coopers LME
0.4kg DME
0.25kg light crystal
0.5kg Dex

20g centennial @ 45mins
15g cascade @45mins
40g amarillo @20mins
40g amarillo @10mins

using Danstar Notto,have just finished steeping the grains ya gotta love that smell,
Can only do a 5L boil on the stove cause it ain't very strong


----------



## razz (24/4/10)

Just spent some time calibrating a new mashtun and kettle, so the water is already to go. Just have to wait until Monday to brew the following.

Style: Munich Dunkel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 50.81 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 38.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.70 kg Munich Malt 1 (17.0 EBC) Grain 96.26 % 
0.30 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (900.0 EBC) Grain 3.74 % 
15.00 gm Super Alpha [12.00 %] (90 min) (First WorHops 13.5 IBU 
70.00 gm Hallertau (Melb brewers) [2.30 %] (90 minHops 12.1 IBU 
0.95 gm koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Chalk (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 8.00 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 26.63 L of water at 74.1 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mashout Heat to 76.0 C over 20 min 76.0 C


----------



## winkle (24/4/10)

Man, I've got to make time for a Dunkle (since SWMBO likes them - opportunity to buy more grain  ) although I'll probably end up doing a Dunkle Weizen.
Currently mashing in a Smoked Robust Porter, the Triple will be on Monday unless I get keen tonight.


----------



## Gavo (24/4/10)

Did two brews today. Brewed a double of variant #4 of my Dogwood Pale (APA) upped the gravity a little as it's time to experiment further. Plus there is a little comp at the local show coming up for any kit based beer so I did a tweaked single coopers lager tin.

Gavo.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/4/10)

A Rye IPA yesterday after work and tomorrow will be a double batch of Brown Porter

Last brew was a Kolsch thats been carbonating for a few days now and will be exactly right for my beloved's return from enforced exile in Munich... not that the lucky cow will want any of _my_ beer after being stuck(on work's dollar) for nearly two weeks in bloody Munich.

Hang on a minute... I'm brewing the Porter for her too!! Screw that I'm makin' a - well, maybe a... oh bugger it, I guess I'll just make the porter.


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/10)

Was going to brew an alt this afternoon or tomorrow but realised I'm not receiving my spalt hops till Tuesday. Bugger. Might do a version of Sierra Nevada celebration ale Instead (I've pinched Fourstar's inital thought)

SN Celebration Ale 
American IPA 

Type: All Grain
Date: 11/03/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69
Ingredients
6.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 91.55 % 
0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 4.23 % 
0.30 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 4.23 % 
35.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 46.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (20 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.37 % 
Bitterness: 65.8 IBU 
Est Color: 10.5 SRM

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Light Body 
75 min Mash In Add 19.86 L of water at 69.7 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 11.85 L of water at 90.1 C 73.0 C


----------



## NickB (25/4/10)

Probably a double batch of Lite Rice Lager, and maybe a Citra Summer Ale. Will be brewing tomorrow however, as I'm working till 8 tonight... 

Recording the Ess v Coll game to watch tonight, then an early start tomorrow on the beers, and maybe a spot of lawnmowing....

Cheers


----------



## winkle (25/4/10)

NickB said:


> Probably a double batch of Lite Rice Lager, and maybe a Citra Summer Ale. Will be brewing tomorrow however, as I'm working till 8 tonight...
> 
> Recording the Ess v Coll game to watch tonight, then an early start tomorrow on the beers, and maybe a spot of lawnmowing....
> 
> Cheers



Working on ANZAC day  - should be a law against it (bar staff exempted of course).
Back OT.
Yeast is in the Smoked Robust Porter and the Triple grist is being milled as the HLT does its stuff.


----------



## NickB (25/4/10)

I know, but at least I get a public holiday tomorrow. Plus, people really want to see movies in the evening, so I won't stop them


----------



## roger mellie (25/4/10)

Like the look of Tonys 4 Shades of Stout - only my third brew since I have been back from Darwin - no major successes yet - no real failures either - just finding my feet again.

Anzac Black

Type: All Grain
Date: 25/04/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Boil Size: 37.28 L Asst Brewer: Tom 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Keg Kettle 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 75.22 % 
0.50 kg Barley, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.75 % 
0.16 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 3.53 % 
0.16 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (788.0 EBC) Grain 3.53 % 
0.16 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 3.53 % 
0.16 kg Chocolate Pale Malt (550.0 EBC) Grain 3.44 % 
40.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (60 min) Hops 35.1 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG

Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 

Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.59 % 
Bitterness: 35.1 IBU Calories: 411 cal/l 
Est Color: 52.0 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile


60 min Mash In Add 13.96 L of water at 72.8 C 65.0 C 
15 min Mashout Add 13.00 L of water at 99.7 C 80.0 C 
10 min Sparge 1 Add 14.00 L of water at 80.0 C 80.0 C


----------



## Fourstar (25/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Was going to brew an alt this afternoon or tomorrow but realised I'm not receiving my spalt hops till Tuesday. Bugger. Might do a version of Sierra Nevada celebration ale Instead (I've pinched Fourstar's inital thought)




let me knwo how this goes!


----------



## Maple (25/4/10)

Re- brewing the banff pale (for the missus) I've just about given up on new styles. The alt I did would rival(but still lose) in a diacytl comp with a certain grand gold. Really bummed, but can totally attribute the issue to rushing it. Back to the basics for me for a while.


----------



## schooey (25/4/10)

Haven't brewed any beers at home this year yet... . Had to fill a keg with something soon.

Recipe: Fruit Salad APA
Brewer: Schooey
Asst Brewer: Dita Von Teese
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 35.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.68 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 16.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.50 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.25 % 
0.50 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2Grain 6.25 % 
2.00 gm ZnCl (Zinc Chloride) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (60 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (15 min) Hops 12.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (15 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
25.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 8.0 min) Misc 

Mashed at 64-65, fermented at !8C with US-05


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> let me knwo how this goes!


Last minute change. Realised I won't have this on tap within 2 weeks which is what I need so I've swapped to an Irish red as I've got a big yeast cake of that coming.

81% ale
15% carared
3% carraaroma
1% choc
12g target (11% AA) 60min
40g EKG (5.1% AA) 60min
(46L)
1084 irish yeast

I'm thinking mash @ 68C for 60

already to mash in at 10am tomorrow


----------



## WarmBeer (25/4/10)

Brewed this tonight, cleaning up some left-over grains and hops.

Funnily, it turned out probably 10-15 EBC darker into the cube, must have been too inaccurate in weighing up the choc/crystal :unsure: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com

Recipe: 30 - Hoppiness is an IPA II

Brewer: Brett

Asst Brewer: 

Style: American IPA

TYPE: All Grain

Taste: (35.0) 



Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 16.00 L 

Boil Size: 21.37 L

Estimated OG: 1.063 SG

Estimated Color: 29.9 EBC

Estimated IBU: 53.4 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 %

Boil Time: 60 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount Item Type % or IBU 

4.70 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 87.85 % 

0.25 kg Crystal (50g leftovers + 50g combined + 15Grain 4.67 % 

0.20 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 3.74 % 

0.10 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 1.87 % 

0.05 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 0.94 % 

0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 0.94 % 

20.00 gm Magnum [12.50 %] (60 min) Hops 46.4 IBU 

20.00 gm Centennial [9.50 %] (10 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 

20.00 gm Perle [8.00 %] (0 min) Hops -  

20.00 gm Amarillo [7.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 

1.00 tbsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 





Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body

Total Grain Weight: 5.35 kg

----------------------------

Single Infusion, Light Body

Step Time Name Description Step Temp 

75 min Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 

10 min Mash Out Add 7.00 L of water at 97.9 C 75.0 C 





Notes:

------

10 min hops as flame-out

0 mins hops as cube hops


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/10)

Dark beer with hops would be very interesting. I'm interested to know how it turns out. Love the idea.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (25/4/10)

45L of Brown Porter in cubes as of about an hour ago - goldings and fuggles in the cubes with it.

First time use of brown malt.... I think I really like brown malt! It smells great, it tastes great, it made wort that tasted great... if the beer is good I will be pushing this stuff around for a while to see where it can go.

I use CUB malt as my base malt, its pretty damn light on for flavour. So I use a character malt addition to get me back to where I think my base malt should be. Maybe vienna when I am brewing a lager, generally an amber malt when I am brewing something brittish - but maybe, the brown malt is better than the amber..... I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## rendo (26/4/10)

Well,

its taken we 2 days to come up with this amazing recipie. Here it is:

WashSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.lotsabottles.com
Recipe: #11 Rendo's Sudsy Saga
Slave: Rendo
Asst Brewer: (i wish) 
Style: wax on, wax off
TYPE: patience
Taste: yuk

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 200 L 
Boil Size: 0L
Estimated Color: 0.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: eww
Brewhouse Efficiency: - 100%
Boil Time: 0 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.5 kg Napisan (30% Sodium Percarbonate) Granules 1 % 
220 Glass bottles (stubbies :blink: ) Various 99% 
1000kg Lifting, elbow grease
big bag o' patience

Total Weight: HEAVY
----------------------------
Steep napisan as required

Notes:
--------
after soaking use a dual rinse in as hot water as possible
store bottles

END


In other words, I have just finished cleaning 220 stubbies!!! far out, what a job. I dont mind cleaning bottles, but that was a clean-o-marathon. Soaked the bottles in napisan for 24hours, then a rinse in hot water, then another rinse in very very hot water just for fun. 
They are now drying and I will store away  

rendo


----------



## Maple (26/4/10)

rendo said:


> Brewhouse Efficiency: - 100%


Really?!? I wish I had your efficiency when it came to cleaning...


----------



## brettprevans (26/4/10)

Nice rendo. 

12.15Pm and all cleaned up. Hit volume (46L) but 6points shy of target OG. It's all good.


----------



## hefevice (26/4/10)

Just finished (except for clean up and yeast pitch) brew day from hell. Long post, please ignore if not interested in learning from (or laughing at) the stupidity of others.

Was attempting a Ngne Porter clone (covered recently on the Brewing Network's Can You Brew It podcast). Recipe as follows:

Recipe: Ngne Porter Clone Batch #21
Brewer: Geoff Everist
Asst Brewer: Murphy
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: Probably crap after brew day from hell 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.70 L 
Boil Size: 34.38 L
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 63.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.74 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 81.07 % 
0.57 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 8.05 % 
0.35 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 4.94 % 
0.21 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 2.97 % 
0.21 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 2.97 % 
22.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (90 min) Hops 28.0 IBU 
38.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (15 min) Hops 12.8 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 7.08 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
45 min Sacc Rest 1 Add 19.12 L of water at 72.5 C 65.0 C 
15 min Saccrification Add 6.00 L of water at 99.3 C 72.2 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 4.10 L of water at 99.4 C 75.6 C 

It all started the night before when I was about to but my started to bed in the fridge after a day on the stir plate. Just as the whirlpool stopped, an ant floated to the surface. Looks like it had crawled in under the foil. Fingers crossed, and thorough tasting of the starter required before pitching.

Then I decided to set up my HLT with a shiny new timer switch, removing the need to get up early in the morning to fire it up. Every time the temperature controller kicked in, *click* would be heard from the RCD on the switch board, and shed would become dark, requiring much groping around for switchboard.

Eventually I gave up and decided to use the backup HLT (which uses an immersion heater). After much grunting and groaning putting the new HTL into place and transferring the water, it was off to bed 2 hours later than planned.

Next day did not start auspiciously. Had assumed I had some Caramunich II (which is used in the recipe as a substitute for Medium Crystal, which I don't have in the inventory), however when it came to measuring time, I realised that the bag was mislabelled (grain came with some gear I purchased recently). Decided to sub the Caramunich for 400g Light Crystal (Bairds) and 170g of Brown Malt (also Bairds).

As I type this in, I also notice that I have screwed up the base malt quantity - should be 5.47, not 5.74!

Anyway, HLT working fine, hit strike temperature exactly. Knew it was too good to be true...minutes after strike the RCD went off again. This was the first time I had used this HLT and immersion heater so I pulled out the heater and rewired it to be on the safe side. As a result, was late starting the boil for the next infusion and ran well over on the first rest. After I'd hooked everything back up - *click*, followed by much swearing. Diagnosed problem as condensation getting into the handle of the heater and reconfigured. Decided not to bother with the Mash Out and went straight on with sparging.

Then I hit the next problem (which I anticipated) - my refractometer does not read correctly with dark coloured worts. Not a problem per se, more a pain waiting for Hydrometer samples to cool.

Finally, due to the wind, I was slightly off on evaporation rate, requiring an extra 5 minute boil. At the end of it all, I missed my target gravity by 2 points on the low side.

My other departure (which you will notice if you listen to the show) is that I adjusted my water using carbonates instead of CaCl2. I had a good theoretical basis for this, but it's not what was done to clone the beer (as far as I could tell). Be interesting to see how it turns out.

The good news is that the starter tastes OK.

I need a beer (or 3).


----------



## manticle (26/4/10)

Sometimes the best beer is made through stuff ups. Yesterday was my second stuck sparge ever due to me recently refitting my tun and the manifold coming loose. I think I've fixed the problem and was able to unstick the sparge quicker than the first time it happened but it still made the day longer. Had intended to do two brews but carried one over to today instead.

Racked an alt I've had fermenting for a while and the tap wasn't fitted properly so there's 2 litres less of that than I'd hoped for. The floor was thirsty though.

To make matters worse I now have a dubbel maturing, 2 batches just bottled, 2 more in secondary, 1 cold conditioning, 1 in primary, 1 chilling, 6 bottles of experimental white wine maturing, 2 ageing sour beers and 1 primary fermenting sour AND NOTHING READY TO DRINK!!!


----------



## under (28/4/10)

Todays brew.

Recipe: 14 - Bold And The Bitterful
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.036 SG
Estimated Color: 18.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.09 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 88.54 % 
0.24 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 6.94 % 
0.12 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 3.47 % 
0.04 kg Carafa I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 1.04 % 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (60 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (25 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Damian44 (1/5/10)

This is just starting to boil now.

45L

8.30 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) 

60 min 20.00 gm Super Pride [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 
60 min 30.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [6.80 %] (60 min) Hops 
20 min 10.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 
20 min 20.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [6.80 %] (20 min) Hops 
5 min 10.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [6.80 %] (5 min) Hops 
5 min 22.00 gm Tettnang [2.80 %] (5 min) Hops 

Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124)


In Beersmith i pressed the preview recipe as a Brew Sheet button and i can't change it back, any ideas?


----------



## devo (1/5/10)

Just mashed in for a 50L batch of Boh pils.

Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
German Pilsner Malt 8.000 kg 78.4 % 1.8 In Mash/Steeped
German Vienna Malt 2.000 kg 19.6 % 1.2 In Mash/Steeped
German Melanoidin Malt 0.200 kg 2.0 % 0.9 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
NZ Southern Cross 15.9 % 45 g 37.1 Loose Whole Hops 60 Min From End
Czech Saaz 2.2 % 35 g 1.4 Loose Whole Hops 10 Min From End
Czech Saaz 2.2 % 40 g 0.0 Loose Whole Hops At turn off

Yeast
Wyeast 2001-Urquell Lager


----------



## MattC (1/5/10)

Brewing now. My first decoction mash. VIENNA LAGER

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.70 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 38.30 % 
2.25 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 31.91 % 
2.00 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 28.37 % 
0.10 kg Choclolate Malt (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.42 % 
40.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 17.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Swiss Lager (AKA S-189) (Craftbrewer #S - Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 7.05 kg
----------------------------
Decoction Mash, Double
Step Time Name Description  Step Temp 
35 min Protein Rest Add 24.67 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
20 min Saccharification Decoct 8.82 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 
20 min Saccharification Decoct 5.37 L of mash and boil it 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Decoct 5.93 L of mash and boil it 75.6 C


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (1/5/10)

Bit of a cupboard cleaner. Due to limited equipment doing 2x 12l litre batches and blending. 

Carpfishhead 60 minute IPA

Type: All Grain
Date: 1/05/2010 
Batch Size: 12.00 L
Brewer: mom
Boil Size: 14.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Brew Pot (3 Gallon) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Simpsons MO 92.59 % 
0.15 kg Amber Malt 3.70 % 
0.15 kg JW Caramalt 3.70 % 

5.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
22.00 gm Saaz B [6.80 %] (60 min) Hops 24.9 IBU 
5.00 gm galaxy [13.00 %] (20 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (20 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
5.00 gm galaxy [13.00 %] (15 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
5.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (15 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
5.00 gm galaxy [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
5.00 gm galaxy [13.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops 
15.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops
12.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.076 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.022 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.16 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 75.7 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l


----------



## vykuza (1/5/10)

Currently mashing this sucker:

Widmer Pitch Black Clone 
American IPA 


Type: All Grain
Date: 25/04/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Nick 
Boil Size: 29.08 L Asst Brewer: Betty the Dog 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Birko 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.75 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 87.66 % 
0.40 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 5.19 % 
0.25 kg Special Roast (50.0 SRM) Grain 3.25 % (Amber - Fawcett)
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 2.60 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (710.0 SRM) Grain 1.30 % (in at the end for colour)
13.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
13.00 gm Warrior [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 17.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Warrior [15.00 %] (20 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 14.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Warrior [15.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 


It's a second go at it, and if it looks OTT with the specialty grains, then I'm doing it kinda right (I hope...). The first was nice and dry, but didn't have enough of the roasty notes that I wanted. Mashing is low and slow at 62 for 90 or 120 minutes, depending on how quickly I mow the lawns.


----------



## Maple (1/5/10)

Mashing now

Black Eye Rye

Batch Size (L): 44.00 Wort Size (L): 44.00
Anticipated OG: 1.061 Plato: 14.90
Anticipated SRM: 31.7
Anticipated IBU: 46.4
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain

% Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
22.9 Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
22.9 Vienna Malt Australia 1.035 4
22.9 Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 12
22.9 Rye Malt America 1.030 4
4.6 Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 558
3.8 Weyermann CaraRye Germany 1.031 107

Hops

Name IBU Boil Time
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Columbus 29.2 60 min.
Chinook 7.6 45 min.
Cascade 2.4 30 min.
Chinook 2.9 20 min.
Amarillo 3.4 15 min.
Cascade 1.0 10 min.


Yeast
-----
Split Pacman/05


----------



## Bizier (1/5/10)

Hey Winkle, where is your Smoked Robust Porter recipe?

I have been thinking about one of these, pushing the robust and pushing the smoke as my next beer to accompany me into the depths of winter. I listened to the BN episode with Geoff Larson from Alaskan Brewing Co. the other day and it consolidated my desires to brew a porter/stout and rauchbier into one brew.

FWIW I remember my grandfather used "black wattle" (I think Acacia decurrens) to smoke fish (mostly eels) and meat when he came out to Australia because it had the cleanest smoke of local woods. I wouldn't mind giving this a go for making an Aussie rauchmalt one day.


----------



## praxis178 (5/5/10)

Doing this one Friday.....

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Saazy Smash
Brewer: Thomas Janstrom
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Vienna Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 10.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 83.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.80 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC) Grain 100.0 % 
30.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (60 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (20 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs SafLager West European Lager (DCL Yeast #SYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 3.80 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 9.91 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min

Fermentation schedule is looking like 14days @ 13C, 7days @ 8C. Followed by CC @ 2C, filtering and force carbing/lagering for 14days or till I loose patiences and start a drinking! 

Also doing an Amarillo Smash this weekend, the A.S. currently looks like this:

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Am a Smash
Brewer: Thomas Janstrom
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.20 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 100.0 % 
15.30 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 15.4 IBU 
15.30 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
15.30 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Hops - 
1.11 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.20 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 10.95 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.01 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Should be a fun weekend!


----------



## brettprevans (5/5/10)

brewed a version of this the other day and pitched yeast last night. A take on a IPA, just slightly lower gravity and more of an amber ale. its an aswome drop once the dry hopping has settled a bit. 

*King Cali Amber*

06-C American Pale Ales, California Common Ale
Recipe Specifics
Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 10.94
Anticipated OG: 1.059 
Anticipated SRM: 11.9
Anticipated IBU: 52.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------
Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 47.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.051 SG 12.51 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.1 9.52 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
3.5 0.38 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 24
1.8 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 178
5.0 0.55 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
2.6 0.3 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
Handful of wheat just because

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
31.58 g. Nugget Whole 13.00 26.4 First WH
27.37 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 11.1 First WH
30.00 g. Nugget Whole 13.00 7.4 15 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 6.3 15 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Whole 5.75 1.6 15 min.
15.00 g. Nugget Whole 13.00 0.0 0 min.
15.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 0.0 0 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 0 min.
25.00 g. Nugget Whole 13.00 0.0 Dry Hop
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 0.0 Dry Hop
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast
WYeast 2112 California Lager

Mash Schedule
Saccharification Rest Temp : 65 Time: 60
Sparge Temp : 75 Time: 10

Notes
into kettle
3/4 teaspoon epsom
3tsp gypsum


----------



## winkle (6/5/10)

After being sidetracked by Belgian triples BABBs beers and smoked porters, its time to give this a go on Saturday.
Up for another brew-day GG? (PS: empty ya inbox ya @!$%&@# slacker  ).
*Derit Gose*

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU
1.60 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 33.54 %
1.60 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 33.54 %
0.90 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (1.8 SRM) Grain 18.87 %
0.45 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 9.43 %
0.22 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 4.61 %
28.00 gm Spalter [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 14.9 IBU
28.00 gm Spalter [4.50 %] (15 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
21.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc
28.00 gm Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
500.00 gm Rice Hulls (Mash 60.0 min) Misc

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.16 %
Bitterness: 14.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l


----------



## Effect (6/5/10)

Have got two brews on the cards. Will brew up a dunkel on Saturday and no chill it. On the Sunday I'll be doing a chinook aipa. Two different worlds, but both very lovely beers. As I only have 2 taps, I try and have 2 different beers on at the same time, English pale and apa, lager and ale etc etc.

Chinook IPA
93/7 pilsner/dark crystal
OG 1.060
IBU 60 (chinook at 10 min)
mash at 67
ferment with pacman at 19.

Dunkel
98/2 Munich/carafa II
NB for bittering at 60, low 20's
OG 1.048
decoction mash - think I'll do an enhanced double decoction.
Ferment at 9 with wl833

Cheers
Phil


----------



## yardy (6/5/10)

got this chilling down to pitching temp atm

Schwarznrye

2.500 Pils
2.500 Vienna
0.500 Rye
0.150 Crystal
0.150 Chocolate
0.100 Roast Barley

Northern Brewer to 30 IBU

S-189 @ 10*C

cheers


----------



## Nick JD (6/5/10)

Man, you guys are ingredients obsessed. Try to make a beer with less ingredients - I dare ya!

I have a strong suspicion that Beersmith fondlers find it all to easy to not-let-the-mouse-go, and just-add-another-ingredient...

If I add fourteen hops additions and eight spec malts - my beer has to taste good, eh? :wacko:


----------



## yardy (6/5/10)

Nick JD said:


> Man, you guys are ingredients obsessed. Try to make a beer with less ingredients - I dare ya!
> 
> I have a strong suspicion that Beersmith fondlers find it all to easy to not-let-the-mouse-go, and just-add-another-ingredient...
> 
> If I add fourteen hops additions and eight spec malts - my beer has to taste good, eh? :wacko:




thanks for the advice Jamil


----------



## Screwtop (6/5/10)

MattC said:


> Brewing now. My first decoction mash. VIENNA LAGER
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> ...




Looks NOICE Matty, ferment @ 12deg

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Barley Belly (6/5/10)

Nick JD said:


> Man, you guys are ingredients obsessed. Try to make a beer with less ingredients - I dare ya!
> 
> I have a strong suspicion that Beersmith fondlers find it all to easy to not-let-the-mouse-go, and just-add-another-ingredient...
> 
> If I add fourteen hops additions and eight spec malts - my beer has to taste good, eh? :wacko:



Funny you should say that, my favourite AG, of 19 I've done so far, is a no-chill:-

4.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (6.0 Grain 100.0 % 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (40 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Dry Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale

Maybe not to everyone's liking but it hit the spot for me :icon_cheers:

Am planning on making a MKII and gunna sub some 500g Wheat malt for the Maris Otter and was gunna chuck 5g, yes I said 5g, of Amarillo at flameout and see what that does to the beer.

My


----------



## praxis178 (6/5/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Doing this one Friday.....
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Saazy Smash
> ...



Ok, so what with one thing and another all happening tomorrow I ended up doing it today (just transfered to fermenter), shortest brew day ever for me, mashed in at 4pm finished the boil ~8pm (inc the one hour brake for tea) and set it to chilling (and promptly forgot about it), should have been in the tub over an hour ago.....

Some lessons learnt: TV is EVIL!!!! Boiling wort is HOT, so don't go sticking your fingers in it! Did I mention TV is EVIL?

Right off to bed, got a sister to move house for in the morning...... :icon_vomit: moving house sucks!


----------



## drsmurto (7/5/10)

SMaSH Bo Pils (AMB recipe challenge issued by Boston)

5.25 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
85.00 gm Saaz [3.60 %] (60 min) Hops 35.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [3.60 %] (20 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
WY2278

20L
OG 1.050
IBU 40

Then, if i find the motivation i will back it up with a kolsch using Gulfs homegrown hersbrucker hops.

4.65 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 90.38 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 9.62 % 
45.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
WY1007

20L
OG 1.049
IBU 25

Love weekday brewing. Nothing else to do but spend several hours in the brewery!

EDIT - spelling


----------



## stuart13 (7/5/10)

Nick JD said:


> Man, you guys are ingredients obsessed. Try to make a beer with less ingredients - I dare ya!
> 
> I have a strong suspicion that Beersmith fondlers find it all to easy to not-let-the-mouse-go, and just-add-another-ingredient...
> 
> If I add fourteen hops additions and eight spec malts - my beer has to taste good, eh? :wacko:



I tend to agree, but each to his own...

Tomorrow's brew:

4000g pale ale
400g crystal
120g wheat
250g brown sugar
35 BU Fuggles - boil
30g EK Goldings - soak
Handful EK Goldings - dry

And even that's getting carried away, eh Nick?


----------



## Fourstar (8/5/10)

For the Melbourne Brewers Annual Dinner. Looks like this one will be served with Dessert. :beerbang: 

Choc-Hazelnut Brown Ale - Annual Dinner 
American Brown Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 8/05/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
4.20 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 77.78 % 
0.40 kg Aromatic Malt (simpsons) (30.0 SRM) Grain 7.41 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 5.56 % 
0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 5.56 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM) Grain 3.70 % 
15.00 gm Magnum [10.50 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 19.0 IBU 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
25.00 ml Hazelnut Extract (Bottling 0.0 weeks) Misc 
100.00 gm Cacao Nibs (Primary 5.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.77 % 
Bitterness: 19.0 IBU 
Est Color: 20.8 

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 73.1 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 83.2 C 73.0 C 

Notes
2g CaSO4 & 3g CaCl2 into the mash
3g CaCl2 into the boil

Grind nibs in coffee grinder and add Caco Nibs to primary at pitching. Soak in vodka or white rum (neutral spirit) for 24 hours prior. Add w/ the hard liquor.

Agitate the fermenter daily to keep cocoa in suspension.

Add hazelnut extract to keg post filtration 1.5ml per 1L (25-30ml~ a keg)


----------



## bradsbrew (9/5/10)

Brewed this one up yesterday afternoon.

Kallangur Pils

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Colour (SRM): 2.9 (EBC): 5.7
Bitterness (IBU): 29.3 (Average)

2kg @ 16% Cane Sugar
1.5kg @ 12% Wheat Malt
8kg @ 64% Galaxy
1kg @ 8% Vienna

22g @ 0.3 g/l Green Bullet (13.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
60g @ 0.9 g/l Hallertau Mittlefrueh (4.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
45g @ 0.6 g/l Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
40g @ 0.6 g/l Hallertau Mittlefrueh (6.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 60C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 8c with Wyeast 2124 - Bohemian Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Barry (9/5/10)

Just about to sparge a Biere de Garde and a 80/-. What a great morning.


----------



## Frank (9/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> SMaSH Bo Pils (AMB recipe challenge issued by Boston)
> 
> 5.25 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 100.00 %
> 85.00 gm Saaz [3.60 %] (60 min) Hops 35.2 IBU
> ...


Funny enough, I brewed the same beer yesterday. I used Wey Pils though and pushed out 60l, my CZ Saaz was 3.5% though.


----------



## praxis178 (9/5/10)

Boston said:


> Funny enough, I brewed the same beer yesterday. I used Wey Pils though and pushed out 60l, my CZ Saaz was 3.5% though.



Not too far off of what I pushed out Thursday either where I used Vienna malt, and yeah my CZ Saaz is 3.61% and very fresh (this years crop, according to the lable)..... Can hardly wait, which is why I only do a couple of lagers/year just to hard on me and my inability to wait for good things to happen. LOL


----------



## RdeVjun (9/5/10)

Boston said:


> Funny enough, I brewed the same beer yesterday. I used Wey Pils though and pushed out 60l, my CZ Saaz was 3.5% though.


Hey Boston, Smurto & other AMBers, would you guys be decocting in that 100% base malt situation, or should I not have asked?  
Seeing as it is cooling down, I'm doing another of my usual Munich Helles today, but I was toying with dispensing with the spec malt and going 100% Wey Pils and decocting.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (9/5/10)

Trying out my White Chocolate Wit Bier today.

Just spent breaky time crunching the details into Beersmith, tried Beermate but it doesn't have step mashing as yet, so went back to Beersmith. Think I got everything right, as it's my first step mash on my system, so will be interesting to see if I get it right.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: White Chocolate Wit Bier
Brewer: Geoff Tewierik
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.73 L
Estimated OG: 1.077 SG
Estimated Color: 8.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 15.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.50 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 6.85 % 
3.00 kg Pilsner Galaxy Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.7Grain 41.10 % 
3.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 41.10 % 
0.80 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 10.96 % 
35.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 14.3 IBU 
7.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tbsp Coriander Seed (Boil 0.0 min) Misc 
7.00 items Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 0.0 min) Misc 
700.00 ml White Chocolate Extract Syrup (into Fermenter) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 7.30 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 13.72 L of water at 54.3 C 48.9 C 
40 min Saccrification Add 12.19 L of water at 86.8 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 14.23 L of water at 97.0 C 75.6 C


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (9/5/10)

Just doing a quickie this arvo:


22Ltrs:

4kg Amber ale malt
500g Wheat
40g POR @ 45 Min

Gotta keep supplies up! Plus, i like very simple aussie style ales


----------



## geoff_tewierik (9/5/10)

Just fired up the HLT and the safety switch kicked in, tried again and it kicked in again. Looks like there's an issue with the HLT, so no brewing today until I sort that out. Bugger!


----------



## praxis178 (9/5/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Just fired up the HLT and the safety switch kicked in, tried again and it kicked in again. Looks like there's an issue with the HLT, so no brewing today until I sort that out. Bugger!



Check the element for cracks, usual reason for (in my limited experience anyway) GFP activation. Oh yeah and bugs/crud at the element terminals (outside the vessel naturally), as this might also cause it to trip the circuit. The other options all require a sparky to track down/fix so I won't go there.

Good luck.


----------



## Frank (9/5/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Hey Boston, Smurto & other AMBers, would you guys be decocting in that 100% base malt situation, or should I not have asked?
> Seeing as it is cooling down, I'm doing another of my usual Munich Helles today, but I was toying with dispensing with the spec malt and going 100% Wey Pils and decocting.


I am a single infusion type of brewer,68-69C, for this one. Smurto's is hooked on decoctions, so no doubt he would have done it again with this brew.


----------



## mccuaigm (9/5/10)

Am thinking about making this one. It's my first attempt at a recipe design, any comments appreciated (be kind)  

Recipe: Mad Max Pale Ale
Brewer: Goldy
Asst Brewer: Max the Dog
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: Extract
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 11.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.036 SG
Estimated Color: 8.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.10 kg Light Dry Malt (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 42.31 % 
1.50 kg Coopers Light Malt Extract (5.3 EBC) Extract 57.69 % 
24.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 17.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (30 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale


----------



## manticle (9/5/10)

Personally I'd just go with the centennial and amarillo as there's plenty of aa between them and they go well together. Not so sure about the PoR - I've used it but only on its own and only early.

I'd also think about breaking up your later hop additions (say 30 minutes onwards) into smaller amounts over 5 minute intervals and definitely have some at 5 and 0 minutes. Dry hop with at least 10 g of both once fermentation has slowed or finished.

Finally I'd consider upping the IBU to at least 35 and maybe steeping a little crystal, then balance the sweetness of the malt extract and grain with some dextrose (maybe 200-250g)

Alternatively make an Aussie style using just the PoR to that same IBU level (29ish) and just the single bittering addition. Again I'd add in the dex.


----------



## mccuaigm (9/5/10)

Cool, thanks for the advice Manticle.

Forgot to mention that I want to keep the ABV down a bit too.

Cheers
Goldy


----------



## manticle (9/5/10)

In that case I'd replace a small portion of the malt with some dex rather than just add in the extra.


----------



## murrayr (9/5/10)

50th brew tomorrow so i'm doing something special:
Belgian Quadrupel:
23L batch
Pilsner malt: 9kg
Caramalt: 250g
Light Munich: 150g
Dark Munich: 250g
Vienna malt: 200g
Dark crystal: 120g
Chocolate: 100g

3 hour boil:
Belgian Candi syrup: 500g
Clear candi sugar: 250g
60 - Northern brewer: 25g
15 - Styrian goldings: 25g
- Hallertau: 15g
1 - Styrian goldings: 10g
- Hallertau: 10g

Yeast: WLP530 Abbey Ale. (Stepped up a couple of times to deal with the expected OG of 1.102)

been wanting to do a quadrupel for a while and finally had the cash...woot

Murray


----------



## white.grant (9/5/10)

Just on the first hop addition for my NSW case swap beer

Recipe: smokey the porter
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Brown Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.03 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 22.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 16.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.81 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 54.14 % 
0.90 kg Smoked Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 17.34 % 
0.45 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 8.67 % 
0.45 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 8.67 % 
0.29 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 5.59 % 
0.29 kg Wheat Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.59 % 
35.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (10 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
1.37 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) [Starter 12Yeast-Ale 

Very subtle smoke aroma on the mash, hoping the yeast will draw it out a bit more

cheers

grant


----------



## glennheinzel (9/5/10)

Choc Hazelnut Porter. Based mostly on Jamils recipe, although I added choc wheat instead of black malt.

Size: 21.0 L
Efficiency: 67.0%

Original Gravity: 1.066
Terminal Gravity: 1.019
Color: 28.06 
Alcohol: 6.14% 
Bitterness: 37.3 

Ingredients:
5.5 kg Maris Otter
0.34 kg Chocolate Malt
0.23 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt
0.45 kg Light Crystal Malt
0.45 kg Dark Crystal Malt

35.0 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 min
23.0 g Fuggle (5%) - added during boil, boiled 30.0 min
23.0 g Fuggle (5%) - added during boil, boiled 15.0 min
11.0 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 0 min
11.0 g Fuggle (5%) - added during boil, boiled 0 min

230 g Cocoa Powder - added during boil, boiled 10.0 min
15 mL Hazelnut (extract) at bottling

1 ea Fermentis US-05 Safale US-05


----------



## mje1980 (10/5/10)

Daddy day care red

73% Trad ale
14.4% Carared
9.4% munich
1.1% black
2.1% Amber

1.044
28 IBU

Thames Valley II ale.


----------



## jbirbeck (10/5/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Hey Boston, Smurto & other AMBers, would you guys be decocting in that 100% base malt situation, or should I not have asked?
> Seeing as it is cooling down, I'm doing another of my usual Munich Helles today, but I was toying with dispensing with the spec malt and going 100% Wey Pils and decocting.






Boston said:


> I am a single infusion type of brewer,68-69C, for this one. Smurto's is hooked on decoctions, so no doubt he would have done it again with this brew.



I did the same beer strangely enough a couple of weeks back now...massive whack of decocting...45, 55, 60 and 70


----------



## drsmurto (10/5/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Hey Boston, Smurto & other AMBers, would you guys be decocting in that 100% base malt situation, or should I not have asked?
> Seeing as it is cooling down, I'm doing another of my usual Munich Helles today, but I was toying with dispensing with the spec malt and going 100% Wey Pils and decocting.






Boston said:


> I am a single infusion type of brewer,68-69C, for this one. Smurto's is hooked on decoctions, so no doubt he would have done it again with this brew.



I normally decoct pilsners, dunkels etc but since i punched out 2 brews in a row i took the KISS approach and did single infusions (66C)

Although i did do a decoction mashout  

My usual schedule is 50-52, then decoct to 64-65. Sometimes i do another decoction to 70, other times i skip straight to mashout. I love decoctions and if i was only doing 1 brew i would have but they are time consuming.

I never have and never will add spec malt to a pilsner. I sometimes add up to 30% munich or vienna and on 1 occasion added melanoidin.


----------



## Fourstar (10/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I never have and never will add spec malt to a pilsner. I sometimes add up to 30% munich or vienna and on 1 occasion added *melanoidin*.



Define specialty.. It aint base malt! :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (10/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Define specialty.. It aint base malt! :lol:



Melanoidoin is just munich on roids. :lol: 

I think of spec malt as crystal malts and roast barley.


----------



## Fourstar (10/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Melanoidoin is just munich on roids. :lol:
> 
> I think of spec malt as crystal malts and roast barley.




hehe yeah, i knew what you meant. Toasted, Crystal and Roasted and its a specialty for me. Higher kilned base malt like muncih or vienna.... nope, its still basemalt.  

Got to do a pilsner or a helles sometime soon. Time to take advantage of the cooler ambients around during winter i think.


----------



## drsmurto (10/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> hehe yeah, i knew what you meant. Toasted, Crystal and Roasted and its a specialty for me. Higher kilned base malt like muncih or vienna.... nope, its still basemalt.
> 
> Got to do a pilsner or a helles sometime soon. Time to take advantage of the cooler ambients around during winter i think.



The fridge is barely switching on at this time of the year brewing lagers/kolschs/alts etc

Last year i switched the keg fridge off for 4 months at this time of the year and it never went above 10C. In fact, sitting out in the bar watching the footy and my pint will actually cool down. I so need to fix the AC in the bar <_<


----------



## donburke (10/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I normally decoct pilsners, dunkels etc but since i punched out 2 brews in a row i took the KISS approach and did single infusions (66C)
> 
> Although i did do a decoction mashout
> 
> ...



DrSmurto,

How does the non-decocted pilsner (66 degree single infustion) compare to the decocted pilsner as far as body, head & maltiness are concerned ?

Also, how much melanoidin do you use in a pilsner if the rest of the grist is only pilsner malt ?


thanks


----------



## drsmurto (10/5/10)

donburke said:


> DrSmurto,
> 
> How does the non-decocted pilsner (66 degree single infustion) compare to the decocted pilsner as far as body, head & maltiness are concerned ?
> 
> ...



I'm one of, if not the last person you should be asking about pilsners. They are my brewing weakness, my achilles heel if you will :lol: 

I enjoy decoctions more for the process and the smells you get from boiling mash than the end product. I can't say definitively whether decoctions make better beer as i have never done a side by side comparison. I always change something in the grist not to mention slightly different temperatures for rests etc

I _think_ there is a depth of malt character you don't get with single infusion 100% pilsner malt but couldn't say if adding 5% melanoidin gives the same result.

All i can say is give it a go and see for yourself.


----------



## randyrob (10/5/10)

*Lazy Eye Porter* (Brown Porter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Colour (SRM): 26.0 (EBC): 51.2
Bitterness (IBU): 30.6 (Average)

74% Pale Ale Malt
10% Munich I
8% Caramunich I
5% Chocolate
2% Brown Malt
1% Black Patent

1.8 g/l Goldings - E.K. (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Goldings - E.K. (4.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 20c with Wyeast 1275 - Thames Valley Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## RdeVjun (11/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I normally decoct pilsners, dunkels etc but since i punched out 2 brews in a row i took the KISS approach and did single infusions (66C)
> 
> Although i did do a decoction mashout
> 
> ...


Thanks Dr S! Hope I haven't given the game away for a comp??!!

I'm sold on decoctions + 100% base malt- I wasn't getting quite the results I wanted from spec malt and I wasn't going to do the big matrix of testing them all as that would take decades. With a lager the protein rest/ single decoction is time- consuming but not too inconvenient, but with ales I moved the decoction to mashout as head retention plummeted from the protein rest, it just doesn't have quite the same oomph at mashout, IMO, but still nice enough.

The other thing I'm sold on is your Landlord hops schedule, many thanks indeed for that. 30- odd batches later and it hasn't changed much, more late Styrian is fine though. :icon_cheers:


----------



## donburke (11/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I'm one of, if not the last person you should be asking about pilsners. They are my brewing weakness, my achilles heel if you will :lol:
> 
> I enjoy decoctions more for the process and the smells you get from boiling mash than the end product. I can't say definitively whether decoctions make better beer as i have never done a side by side comparison. I always change something in the grist not to mention slightly different temperatures for rests etc
> 
> ...



will do, thanks for the reply


----------



## mje1980 (12/5/10)

Beef stew bitter. I was brewing while using my slow cooker, and grabbed the stew spoon to stir the mash, whoops!. 


82.8% JW trad
8.6% Munich
4.7% Caramunich II
3.1% Amber
.8% Pale choc

35g First gold FWH
10g Newport 60 mins
30g First gold 15 mins
30g First gold 5 mins

67c mash, 90 min boil. 8g each gypsum and calchloride in mash

1.035
28.6 IBU

Thames Valley ale II slurry.


----------



## drsmurto (12/5/10)

mje1980 said:


> Beef stew bitter. I was brewing while using my slow cooker, and grabbed the stew spoon to stir the mash, whoops!.


 :lol: 

Gold!

Recipe looks pretty tasty too. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980 (12/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> :lol:
> 
> Gold!
> 
> Recipe looks pretty tasty too. :icon_cheers:




Haha thanks mate. Got that red brewing with Thames Valley II. MMMMMMM smells sweeeet!


----------



## Fourstar (13/5/10)

using my HG POR flowers today. Simple recipe to let it shine. the unknown is the IBUs! :icon_drool2: 

Hausgrown POR Ale 
Australian Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 9/05/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 39.60 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 39.60 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 19.80 % 
0.05 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 0.99 % 
30.00 gm Pride Of Ringwood HG [10.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 36.8 IBU 
4.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.56 %
Bitterness: 36.8 IBU
Est Color: 6.1 SRM

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 72.7 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.00 L of water at 81.5 C 73.0 C 

Notes
CaCl2 Mash
CaSO4 Boil


----------



## Tony (15/5/10)

American Rye IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 13.40
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.85
Anticipated EBC: 20.5
Anticipated IBU: 71.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
37.3 5.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
26.1 3.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
13.4 1.80 kg. TF Pale Rye Malt UK 1.034 8
7.5 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
7.5 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
1.5 0.20 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0
6.0 0.80 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100
0.7 0.10 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.10 24.8 First WH
70.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 24.4 40 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 7.2 20 min.
30.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.10 6.6 15 min.
30.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.10 4.8 10 min.
50.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 4.0 5 min.
60.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.10 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1275 Thames Valley Ale


----------



## Nick JD (15/5/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Trying out my White Chocolate Wit Bier today.
> 
> 700.00 ml White Chocolate Extract Syrup (into Fermenter) Misc



What's in this syrup? What's it taste like? Can we get some feedback on the Wit when it's ready? 

Sounds awesome.


----------



## Steve (15/5/10)

Doing Tonys EKG Bitter tomorrow. Its a popular beverage here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jyo (15/5/10)

Need beer fast so...This Arvo: Warra78's Try Again Hefe

23 litres
2500 Wey Pils
2500 Wey Wheat
100 Wey Carahell

Tett 40 gms @ 60 mins.
3068 smack pack.

Forgot the rice hulls, so see how we go...1st stuck sparge coming up?? Hope not.
This is one of my easy favourites now.

John. :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (15/5/10)

Grist to crack today, mash and brew tomorrow

*Extra Special Bitter*
 -

*Type:*All grain
*Size:* 22 liters
*Color: *9 HCU (~7 SRM) 
*Bitterness: *35 IBU
*OG:* 1.055
*FG:* 1.010
*Alcohol:* 5.8% v/v (4.5% w/w)
*Grain:* 5kg JW ale
500g JW crystal 50-60L
250g Belgian biscuit
150g Carared
*Mash: *90 minutes, 68 degrees, 70% efficiency
*Boil:* 60 minutes
SG 1.040 
30 liters
*Hops:* 60g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 45 min.)

Caramelise 2 L

Mash: 2g CaCo3
2g CaSO4
1g CaCl

Boil: 2g CaCo3
2g CaSO4
1g CaCl

Yeast: Ringwood 1187


----------



## Nick JD (15/5/10)

Another Anti-Reinheitsgebot Panty-Remover Kristallweizen. 

12L
3kg Ale Malt (at 67C)
250g Dextrose
17g D Saaz for 60
50g Coles Banana Lollies 
2tsp Ground Cloves
Recultured WB06

The lollies have got gelatin in them so I add them just before the whirlfloc trying to get the protein to drop out and the isoamyl acetate to stay. Huge amounts of banana, cloves and all that bubblegum from the WB06.


----------



## j1gsaw (15/5/10)

Nick JD said:


> Another Anti-Reinheitsgebot Panty-Remover Kristallweizen.
> 
> 12L
> 3kg Ale Malt (at 67C)
> ...



cloves = :icon_vomit:


----------



## bconnery (15/5/10)

german pils for a mates wedding and because I want to...

Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 7.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4200.00 gm Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 89.36 % 
500.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 10.64 % 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.10 %] (Hops - 
15.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (60 min) Hops 23.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.10 %] (Hops 10.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Pilsner
Total Grain Weight: 4700.00 gm
----------------------------
Pilsner
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 9.33 L of water at 57.7 C 52.0 C 
40 min Beta Add 3.63 L of water at 96.7 C 63.0 C 
20 min Saccrification Add 5.70 L of water at 95.3 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 4.14 L of water at 93.4 C 75.6 C


----------



## Paul H (15/5/10)

bconnery said:


> german pils for a mates wedding and because I want to...
> 
> Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
> TYPE: All Grain
> ...




You cant make a good beer with dried yeast :angry: 

:icon_cheers: 


Paul


----------



## glennheinzel (15/5/10)

Nelson Sauvin Pilsner

Size: 21 L
Efficiency: 65.0%

Original Gravity: 1.057
Terminal Gravity: 1.014
Alcohol: 5.65%
Bitterness: 34.5

6 kg Pilsner Malt
0.5 kg Rice Flakes

20.0 g Nelson Sauvin (11.5%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 min
13.0 g Nelson Sauvin (11.5%) - added during boil, boiled 10.0 min
15.0 g Nelson Sauvin (11.5%) - steeped after boil

At this stage I'm looking to use Wyeast Oktoberfest blend (because I have it), although I might end up ordering a Czech yeast to do the job.


----------



## glennheinzel (15/5/10)

Sarcophilus Satanicus (Belgian Golden Strong Ale based on Jamil's recipe)

Size: 21.0 L
Efficiency: 67.0%

Original Gravity: 1.080 
Terminal Gravity: 1.008
Color: 4.89
Alcohol: 9.48% 
Bitterness: 32.5

Ingredients:
6 kg Pilsner Malt
1.4 kg Raw sugar (sucrose)

39.0 g B Saaz (7.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min

Wyeast WLP570


----------



## donburke (15/5/10)

made a czech pilsner today to be served at my sons christening end of july


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.70 kg Pilsner Floor Malted (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)Grain 94.00 % 
0.20 kg Carapils Weyermann (4.0 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 2.00 % 
30.00 gm Saaz [3.60 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 13.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [3.60 %] (80 min) Hops 12.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [3.60 %] (25 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Urquell Lager (Wyeast Labs #2001) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
15 min Protein Rest Add 30.00 L of water at 54.0 C 52.0 C 
45 min Saccharification Heat to 63.0 C over 10 min 63.0 C 
30 min Saccharification Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 
5 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C


----------



## raven19 (15/5/10)

This is on the boil at the moment. First pLambic - single infusion mashed at 70.

Recipe: 26 pLambic 1
Style: Flanders Brown Ale/Oud Bruin
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 4.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 0.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.83 kg Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 70.00 % 
1.64 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 30.00 % 
120.00 gm Alassa (Aged Hops) [0.00 %] (60 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Roselare / Other lambic dregs Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.48 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.27 L of water at 77.0 C 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.99 L of water at 86.9 C 75.6 C


----------



## bconnery (16/5/10)

After tasting the effect of 3711 on the Bitter wort from our brew day I'm going the Saison stout. There's a nice smooth silky finish that works nicely and I think will suit this beer. Time will tell...
Mashing a little higher to hopefully ensure it doesn't dry the beer out too much. 
A little kitchen sinky recipe wise but I also needed to use up some of the little packets from the grain box...

Recipe: Foreign Extra Saison
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Foreign Extra Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 100.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 50.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2800.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 53.85 % 
1000.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 19.23 % 
300.00 gm Roasted Barley (Bairds) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 5.77 % 
200.00 gm Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 3.85 % 
200.00 gm Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (1150.0 EBC)Grain 3.85 % 
200.00 gm Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (69.0 EBC) Grain 3.85 % 
100.00 gm Black Malt (Bairds) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 1.92 % 
100.00 gm Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 1.92 % 
25.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (60 min) Hops 43.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (15 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
300.00 gm Brown Sugar, Dark (98.5 EBC) Sugar 5.77 % 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Seasonal) (Wyeast Labs #371Yeast-Ale


----------



## goatherder (16/5/10)

Kicked off comp season brewing yesterday with a Fest:

47% Weyermann Munich II
23.5% Weyermann Vienna
23.5% Weyermann Premium Pils
4% Weyermann Caramunich II
2% Weyermann Melanoidin
Mashed at 66 to 1.050
22 IBU Tettnang at 60min
4 IBU Tettnang at 20min
Wyeast 2487 Hellabock

Gravity & volumes were hit & it smelled great. Should be a cracker.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (16/5/10)

This one is sparging now...

Recipe: AG19 - NSW swap - NZ Rye Pale Ale
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 35.00 L 
Boil Size: 47.83 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 10.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Maris Otter (Simpsons) (5.0 SRM) Grain 64.52 % 
1.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 SRM) Grain 16.13 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (16.0 SRM) Grain 10.75 % 
0.40 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (15.0 SRM) Grain 4.30 % 
0.40 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (9.9 SRM) Grain 4.30 % 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (60 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade - NZ [7.50 %] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
30.00 gm B-Saaz - 09 [6.80 %] (10 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Pacific Jade 09 [12.50 %] (5 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Jade 09 [12.50 %] (2 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
40.00 gm B-Saaz - 09 [6.80 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
2.80 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle - American Ale (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Howlingdog (16/5/10)

Paul H said:


> You cant make a good beer with dried yeast :angry:
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...


----------



## NickB (17/5/10)

Mashing this one ATM, going to go for a 2 hour boil to see if I can get a little bit of colouring, and some nice melanoidans happening 


Recipe: Take Your Pils (MK II)
Style: 2A-Pilsner-German Pilsner (Pils)

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 36.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.031 SG
Expected OG: 1.051 SG
Expected FG: 1.015 SG
Expected ABV: 4.7 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 43.2
Expected Color: 8.0 EBC
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 120.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 10 degC

Fermentables
German Bohemian Pilsner Malt 4.750 kg (100.0 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Czech Saaz (4.0 % alpha) 90 g Loose Pellet Hops used 40 Min From End
Czech Saaz (3.6 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 2247-European Lager II

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:CAP (50-66C/122-149F)
Step: Rest at 50 degC for 15 mins
Step: Raise by infusion to 66 degC for 1 mins
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 75 mins

Recipe Notes
2 hour boil

Hope it's as nice as the first version, which got me a first at the Kingaroy Show 

Cheers!


----------



## randyrob (18/5/10)

Something simple for a lazy tuesday brew.....

*House Pale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Colour (SRM): 6.9 (EBC): 13.6
Bitterness (IBU): 36.5 (Average)

87% Pale Ale Malt
5% Munich I
5% Wheat Malt
3% Caramunich I

0.2 g/l Magnum (14.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/l Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial. Simcoe) (9.9% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20c with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## warra48 (18/5/10)

Munich Dunkel
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %

4050.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 84.38 %
500.00 gm Munich 2 (25.0 EBC) Grain 10.42 %
100.00 gm Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 2.08 %
98.00 gm Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 2.04 %
52.00 gm Carafa Special T2 (1150.0 EBC) Grain 1.08 %
60.00 gm Tettnang [4.10 %] (60 min) Hops 24.8 IBU
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs Southern German Lager (White Labs #WLP838) [Starter 5000 ml] Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.055 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Color: 31.0 EBC (27.6-55.2 EBC) Color [Color]
Bitterness: 24.8 IBU (18.0-28.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 8.7 AAU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.27 %

Mashed for 120 minutes at 66C

I meant to use 150 gr Carafa Special II, but thought I'd run out after weighing out 52 gr. Decided to top it up with 98 gr Caraaroma. Of course, once I'd mixed all the grains, I found a missing 1 kg Carafa Special II. Oh well, I don't mind a little sweetnes, although I think Caraaroma should balance it well.


----------



## Jye (18/5/10)

Just mashed in this bad boy 

Will end up dry hopping one keg with a 90g combo of amarillo and simcoe... FTW

*American Wheat IX *


Type: All Grain
Date: 18/05/2010 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Jye 
Boil Size: 48.40 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.60 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 
3.60 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 

40.00 gm Mt. Hood [6.00 %] (60 min) Hops 15.5 IBU 

4.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

2 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Measured Original Gravity: SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.44 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: % 
Bitterness: 15.5 IBU Calories: 418 cal/l 
Est Color: 2.6 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 7.20 kg 
Sparge Water: 38.61 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

SK Brew Hous Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 18.00 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C


----------



## Paul H (18/5/10)

Jye said:


> Just mashed in this bad boy
> 
> Will end up dry hopping one keg with a 90g combo of amarillo and simcoe... FTW
> 
> ...




You have something against flavour? 



:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## jbirbeck (18/5/10)

Paul H said:


> You have something against flavour?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
it is a wheat beer...

dry hopping will be interesting, certainly interested to find out how it goes down.


----------



## petesbrew (18/5/10)

Two fermenters bubbling away in stereo.
*Rothenburg Altbier* 
3.2 kg JWM Export Pilsner 
2 kg JWM Light Munich 
0.5 kg Weyermann Carahell 
0.15 kg Weyermann Caramunich I 
0.1 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I 
15 g Northern Brewer (Pellets, 15.0 AA%, 90 mins) 
45 g Spalter (Pellets, 4.7 AA%, 60 mins) 
2 packs K-97 yeast
OG=1060

*ZINKUP OLIE Dark Strong Ale*
1.5kg Brewferm Christmas/1.5kg Abbey/ 1.5kg Tarwebier kits 
500g Asian Palm Sugar 
500g Asian Coconut Sugar 
200g Special B 
200g Carafa Special I
200g JW Choc grain
20g Styrian Goldings @ 45min 
20g Styrian Goldings @ 0min 
Blend Hoegaarden Grand Cru/WLP 500 Trappist yeast
OG=1100


----------



## Jye (18/5/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> it is a wheat beer...
> 
> dry hopping will be interesting, certainly interested to find out how it goes down.



Deep down Paul loves this beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## jakub76 (19/5/10)

High Brow Helles
88% Pilsener Malt
5% Munich
5% CaraPils
2% Melanoidin

Hops blend of Perle and Hallertauer 60 minutes for 22 IBU

WLP830 German Lager

My chickens enjoy brew day almost as much as I do!


----------



## petesbrew (19/5/10)

jakub76 said:


> High Brow Helles
> 88% Pilsener Malt
> 5% Munich
> 5% CaraPils
> ...


At first glance I thought that was a massive projectile vomit.
edit: beer sounds great.


----------



## jakub76 (19/5/10)

Ha! I'm trying out a new iphone Lomo photography app hence the over-saturated lo-fi look.


petesbrew said:


> At first glance I thought that was a massive projectile vomit.
> edit: beer sounds great.


----------



## raven19 (19/5/10)

Finished this Bo Pils after work.

Recipe: 27 Bohemian Pilsner (AMB Challenge)

Style: Bohemian Pilsner

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 4.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 40.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.90 kg Bohemian Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 100.00 % 
90.00 gm Saaz Czech [3.60 %] (60 min) Hops 36 IBU 
22.00 gm Saaz Czech [3.60 %] (20 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Czech Pilsner (Wyeast #2278) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.90 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.40 L of water at 73.5 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.61 L of water at 93.1 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Decoction mashout, smooth brew no issues.
SG 11.5 Brix, 22L.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (19/5/10)

Lots of sugar in it  I've had a quick snort and it tastes white chocolatey, but not overly intense.

As for when it's made, seeing as I blew the element in my HLT over two weeks ago, and it's taking time to source a replacement, it'll be a while until it gets brewed. 

Cheers,

GT



Nick JD said:


> What's in this syrup? What's it taste like? Can we get some feedback on the Wit when it's ready?
> 
> Sounds awesome.


----------



## Effect (20/5/10)

Chinook IPA is about 20 mins away from flameout. I should have had this one brewed about a week or so ago, but just didn't get around do throwing it down.

93% Ale
7% Dark Crystal
Mash at 67
OG 1.060

60 IBU (chinook @ 10 min) 6.4 g/l

Denny's Fav

Should go down quite well. Did a similar beer, subbed dark crystal for carapils and chinook for amarillo. Fantastic beer...makes me only want to do 10 min additions - well, until I start seriously running out of hops.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## bradsbrew (21/5/10)

Hopefully will get this one done Tommorrow.


Not the Bloody Kingswood Sump Oil Stout II (Dry Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (P): 10.7
Colour (SRM): 43.0 (EBC): 84.7
Bitterness (IBU): 35.8 (Average)

59.83% Pale Ale Malt
12.82% Black Roasted Barley
8.55% Flaked Oats
4.27% Cane Sugar
4.27% Black Patent
2.56% Crystal 80
2.56% Wheat Malt, Dark
2.56% Wheat Malt
2.56% Imperial Malt

1.1 g/l Northern Brewer (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/l Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/l First Gold (7.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20c with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Bribie G (21/5/10)

Fermented at 20 degrees with what, stout boy?

I've got a bottle of Pommie quaffer made on the Thames Valley 2 you gave me, quaff it at BABBs if you will be there next week?


----------



## bradsbrew (21/5/10)

BribieG said:


> Fermented at 20 degrees with what, stout boy?
> 
> I've got a bottle of Pommie quaffer made on the Thames Valley 2 you gave me, quaff it at BABBs if you will be there next week?



Not sure what I will use yet, being a 66L brew I will probably use 3 different yeasts. I am guessing 1 with Pacman, 1 with 1882 and maybe 1 with the irish wyeast or thames valley 1.

And all of these yeasts will be fermented lower than 20 but they *may* reach 20 at the end of ferment.

And yes I will be at Babbs this month and I have a couple of beers for you. Your brown ale was pretty good BTW.

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (21/5/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Not sure what I will use yet, being a 66L brew I will probably use 3 different yeasts. I am guessing 1 with Pacman, 1 with 1882 and maybe 1 with the irish wyeast or thames valley 1.
> 
> And all of these yeasts will be fermented lower than 20 but they *may* reach 20 at the end of ferment.
> 
> ...



Thanks, can't beat that Chinee Cluster


----------



## bradsbrew (21/5/10)

BribieG said:


> Thanks, can't beat that Chinee Cluster




Yeah the Beijing Brown kinda gave that away.


----------



## drew9242 (22/5/10)

Just mashed in for Dr Smurtos Landlord, it's the first time i'm brewing a english bitter. Decieded it was about time i put one down. And after tasting a Wells Bombardier English Bitter there was no way i couldnt brew similar. It was absolutley devine. Any way i may have to no chill this beer due to fact its pissing down with rain here, and i need to open the shed door to use the immersion chiller. Should be alright if i just put the hops forward 15min?

Any way im looking forward to giving this one a try already.


----------



## RdeVjun (22/5/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Should be alright if i just put the hops forward 15min?


Yeah Drew, I swap my Landlords between chilled and no- chilled quite a bit- no hassles at all, sometimes I don't even bother adjusting.

Landlord variants that I've found useful are the original Dr Smurto's from the recipe db, 3% Caraaroma and a 100%GP+ mashout decoction+ caramelised wort, also think the late Styrian should be increased to 2g/L. Doing the 3% one myself today. Either way, you're on a winner as the good doctor has really given us something to go on with! B)


----------



## Nick JD (22/5/10)

Today is WeaselPiss Lager day.

18L
2.5kg BB Wheat Malt
0.5kg Rice (boiled till "congee" and cooled)
0.25kg Dextrose
18g Green Bullet for 60min
34/70 and S23 yeast blend @12C.
Mashed @ 63C for 120min

EBC about 2 I reckon. Highly carbonated and served at 2C. It virtually drinks itself.


----------



## drew9242 (22/5/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Yeah Drew, I swap my Landlords between chilled and no- chilled quite a bit- no hassles at all, sometimes I don't even bother adjusting.
> 
> Landlord variants that I've found useful are the original Dr Smurto's from the recipe db, 3% Caraaroma and a 100%GP+ mashout decoction+ caramelised wort, also think the late Styrian should be increased to 2g/L. Doing the 3% one myself today. Either way, you're on a winner as the good doctor has really given us something to go on with! B)



Cheers for that. i'll be doing no chill then, so much easier. Nearly up to the boil now so all is good.


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/10)

Nick JD said:


> Today is WeaselPiss Lager day.
> 
> 18L
> 2.5kg BB Wheat Malt
> ...



I did something fairly similar and used 30g of Galena - 90 minutes. I'd never used Galena before but bought some as part of Sully's hop stash that he had for sale recently. Brilliant clever little hop that Galena, unlike anything I've ever used and gives a smoooth lingering bitterness, and is not in your face like so many other American hops.


----------



## Nick JD (22/5/10)

BribieG said:


> I did something fairly similar and used 30g of Galena - 90 minutes. I'd never used Galena before but bought some as part of Sully's hop stash that he had for sale recently. Brilliant clever little hop that Galena, unlike anything I've ever used and gives a smoooth lingering bitterness, and is not in your face like so many other American hops.



Was that 30g in a 23L batch? Must try that ... hints of Corona?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/5/10)

Tripel with Belgian beet sugar thanks to devo :beer: Will be adding the sugar at day 2 and 3 into the fermentation.

Tripel Thong 
Belgian Tripel 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.85 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 85.4 % 
50.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60%] (60 min) Hops 28.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60%] (10 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
1.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 14.6 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat 



Beer Profile
Original Gravity: 1.080 SG 
Bitterness: 30.9 IBU 
Est Color: 8.4 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## rude (23/5/10)

Pitched my 1187 into a Brown Porter tonight

Type: All Grain
Date: 07/05/2010 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Rude 
Boil Size: 30.11 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.30 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 81.29 % 
0.45 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 8.51 % 
0.33 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 6.24 % 
0.21 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 3.97 % 
20.00 gm Chinook [11.50 %] (60 min) Hops 22.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) Yeast-Ale


----------



## razz (25/5/10)

Tomorrow mornings brew. I'm just about to go out to the shed and condition the malt before I crush it. Haven't done that before, I'm hoping it will give me a better lauter and allow slightly more recirc through the HERMS.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Citra-klenz
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 50.81 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 14.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 42.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.50 kg Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 91.89 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.41 % 
0.25 kg Carabohemian (200.0 EBC) Grain 2.70 % 
35.00 gm Magnum [10.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort HoHops 23.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
50.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (20 min) Hops 19.1 IBU 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Polyclar VT (Bottling 30.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabiliser (GG) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Rogue Pacman (Wyeast Labs #1764-PC) [StartYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 9.25 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Step Add 27.75 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 
5 min Mashout Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C


----------



## redunderthebed (26/5/10)

I've got in the tank fermenting away

Green and Gold Stout
1 tin of coopers stout
500g of dark dry malt
1 tin of coopers dark liquid malt
About a 1kg of sugar

In about two days i'll be cracking open.

Boston Bay Sparkling Ale
1 tin of coopers sparkling ale
500g of light dry malt
1 tin of coopers light liquid malt
300g of sugar


----------



## drsmurto (26/5/10)

Russian Imperial Stout

8.80 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 74.58 % 
1.20 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (1300.0 EBC) Grain 10.17 % 
0.95 kg Brown Malt (Bairds) (180.0 EBC) Grain 8.05 % 
0.60 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (1100.0 EBC) Grain 5.08 % 
0.25 kg Amber Malt (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 2.12 % 
135.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 97.1 IBU 

WY1007 (german ale) yeastcake

25L
OG 1.084
IBU 97
EBC 184

Wort tasted like chocolate/coffee syrup. :icon_drool2: 

Still to decide whether to add some sugar to bump up the OG as i was aiming for 20L at 1.090. Might do the belgian thing and add some halfway through ferment. Planning on oaking this in secondary after tasting Kirem's RIS :chug:


----------



## Ross (26/5/10)

That looks really nice DrS  

Cheers Ross


----------



## black_labb (26/5/10)

here's a bit of an experemental beer i did via biab. i roasted 600g of malts (200g lots each done differently) and had a go making some amber belgian candy sugar. thought why not throw it all together for a kinda ipa? used a tin of coopers real ale as some of the fermentables and as the bittering addition (should be 30 ibu i read somewhere). needed to use it so why not. 

the ibu additions considered the 10 min addition a 30 min addition and the cube hop a 20 min addition to adjust for no chill. the hop tea should add around 5 ibu


Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.450
Total Hops (g): 66.80
Original Gravity (OG): 1.067
Colour (SRM): 18.6
Bitterness (IBU): 58.9
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 84
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2 kg Pale Ale Malt (36.7%)
0.1 kg Crystal 60 (1.83%)
0.2 kg homeroast 1 (3.67%)
0.2 kg homeroast 2 (3.67%)
0.2 kg homeroast 3 (3.67%)
1.7 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Light (31.19%)
0.1 kg Wheat Malt (1.83%)
0.95 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (17.43%)

Hop Bill
----------------
23 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/l)>> accounting for the kit of coopers real ale 
10 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/l)
10 g Chinook Pellet (11.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/l)
10 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (10% Alpha) @ cube hopped (Boil) (0.5 g/l)
10 g Chinook Pellet (11.3% Alpha) @ cube hopped (Boil) (0.5 g/l)

12g of chinook and 12g of nelson sauvin in a hop tea/priming mix (boiled for 8 mins with a 4g addition at 8, 4 and flameout of each). added this as a hop tea and priming sugar when bulk priming. 

Single step Infusion at 67C for 80 Minutes.
Fermented at 18c with us05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


just bottled it today. with the very recent hop tea addition it was a little bit grassy, but i think it should turn out to be a decent beer.


----------



## raven19 (28/5/10)

Mashing this one overnight.

Style: Baltic Porter

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.88 L
Estimated OG: 1.092 SG
Estimated Color: 28.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 41.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.35 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 56.42 % 
3.72 kg Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 33.06 % 
0.50 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 4.44 % 
0.27 kg Crystal (140.0 SRM) Grain 2.40 % 
0.23 kg Caramunich I (90.0 SRM) Grain 2.00 % 
0.11 kg Biscuit Malt (24.0 SRM) Grain 0.98 % 
0.06 kg Carafa II (900.0 SRM) Grain 0.50 % 
0.02 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 0.20 % 
100.00 gm Saaz [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 35.1 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [3.60 %] (15 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Czech Pilsner (Wyeast #2278) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 11.26 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 30.02 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 18.76 L of water at 96.1 C 76.0 C


----------



## hoohaaman (28/5/10)

black_labb said:


> here's a bit of an experemental beer i did via biab. i roasted 600g of malts (200g lots each done differently) and had a go making some amber belgian candy sugar. thought why not throw it all together for a kinda ipa? used a tin of coopers real ale as some of the fermentables and as the bittering addition (should be 30 ibu i read somewhere). needed to use it so why not.
> 
> the ibu additions considered the 10 min addition a 30 min addition and the cube hop a 20 min addition to adjust for no chill. the hop tea should add around 5 ibu
> 
> ...



Mate you should have at least thrown a Belgian yeast at it after all that work.


----------



## Tony (28/5/10)

A simple Dortmunder to brew tomorrow. Nice and malty with a good hit of carahell (love it), some SAAZ spice in the boil and finnish off with a bit of hallertau for that classic german nose.

Cant wait to get it on tap.

Also really HTFU'ing the water. I have weighed out the salts to bring the water up to spec acording to promash and there is a lot! 

But...... i did this with my stout thats on tap and thought....... man thats a lot of powder and its one of the best beers i have made. It has that creamy stout texture but is light and drinkable.

So in with all the white powder.

Cheers

Dortmunder

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.50
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.25
Anticipated EBC: 9.2
Anticipated IBU: 28.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.0 10.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
8.7 1.00 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
4.3 0.50 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 18.1 40 min.
30.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 6.30 8.4 40 min.
30.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 6.30 1.9 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2042 Danish Lager


----------



## manticle (29/5/10)

Been meaning to put this on for a while. Just mashing out now.

American Brown 2010
-
Type:	All grain	
Size:	25 liters
Color: 43 HCU (~20 SRM) 
Bitterness: 39 IBU
OG: 1.062
FG: 1.012
Alcohol:	6.4% v/v (5.0% w/w)
Grain:	6.5 kg JW ale
300g Belgian biscuit
250g JW light crystal
100g JW chocolate
100g Wey Carafa special I
Mash: 67 degrees, 75 minutes, 70% efficiency
Boil: 60 minutes SG 1.045, pre boil: 34 liters

Hops: 20g Centennial (10.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 45 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 25 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 20 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 15 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 10 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 5 min.)
5g Amarillo (aroma)
5g Centennial (10.5% AA, aroma)

US05

Notes: 

Mash:1g CaCl
2g CaSO4
2g CaCO3

Boil: 1g CaCl
1g CaSO4
1g CaCO3

6 Litres pulled for 20 minute decoction to mash out.
2L preboil wort caramelised to 200 mL


----------



## Eater (29/5/10)

Had a go at a Rocheford 8 clone today, i think it went without a hitch and as intended

Copy of Rochefort 8 Clone - Modded to suit Barking Log Brewery equipment
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 29/05/2010 
Style: Belgian Dubbel Brewer: Daniel Sawford 
Batch Size: 20.00 L Assistant Brewer: Richard Smith 
Boil Volume: 27.39 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 % 

Brewing Steps Check Time Step 
29/05/2010 Clean and prepare equipment. 
-- Measure ingredients, crush grains. 
-- Prepare 35.80 L water for brewing 
-- Prepare Ingredients for Mash
Amount Item Type 
5.70 kg Premium Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) (2.5 EBC) Grain 
0.40 kg Caramunich I Malt (Weyermann) (90.0 EBC) Grain 
0.20 kg Special B Malt - (Dingemans) (300.0 EBC) Grain 
0.10 kg Carafa Special T1 Malt (Weyermann) (900.0 EBC) Grain 

2 min Mash Ingredients
Protein Rest: Add 12.03 L of water at 68.9 C 
30 min - Hold mash at 61.0 C for 30 min 
2 min Saccrification: Add 10.69 L of water at 75.5 C 
60 min - Hold mash at 67.0 C for 60 min 
2 min Mash Out: Add 9.34 L of water at 97.4 C 
10 min - Hold mash at 75.0 C for 10 min 
-- Sparge with 3.74 L of 75.6 C water. 
-- Add water to achieve boil volume of 27.39 L 
-- Estimated Pre-boil Gravity is: 1.061 SG with all grains/extracts added 
Boil for 60 min Boil Ingredients
Boil Amount Item Type 
60 min 45.00 gm Styrian Goldings Hops (flowers 90gm) [4.40 %] (60 min) Hops 
30 min 22.00 gm Hersbrucker Hops (plugs x 6) [3.20 %] (30 min) Hops 
5 min 11.00 gm Hersbrucker Hops (plugs x 6) [3.20 %] (5 min) Hops 
5 min 11.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 

-- Cool wort to fermentation temperature 
-- Add water (as needed) to achieve volume of 20.00 L 
-- Siphon wort to primary fermenter and aerate wort. 
-- Add Ingredients to Fermenter
Amount Item Type 
2 Pkgs Wyeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II (Craftbrewer.com.au #WY1762) Yeast-Ale 

29/05/2010 Measure Original Gravity: _1,041_______ (Estimate: 1.072 SG) 
29/05/2010 Measure Batch Volume: _20.90L_______ (Estimate: 20.00 L) 
23 days Ferment in primary for 23 days at 21.0 C 
21/06/2010 Transfer to Secondary Fermenter 
14 days Ferment in secondary for 14 days at 21.0 C 
5/07/2010 Measure Final Gravity: ________ (Estimate: 1.017 SG) 
-- Bottle beer at 18.0 C with 135.3 gm of corn sugar. 
8.0 Weeks Age for 8.0 Weeks at 20.0 C 
30/08/2010 Sample and enjoy! 

Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Notes
Belgian Abbeyll (Wyeast #1762) 2 packs
3.2 Litres sparge volume 
14 cms in the pot after boil (75 litre container of awesomeness created by BeerBelly)
volume looks very close to optimal.
1.041 Og 1.060 Fg 
0.25 kg Belgian Candi Syrup - Dark2 (197.0 EBC) Sugar on Tuesday.

First beers started at boil, have proceeded through approx 4.567L of Bohemian Pilsner (Left Field Tribe) and am currently in a state i would term as "Just about There"


----------



## manticle (29/5/10)

Love Rochefort 8. Let us know if it turns out within the ballpark - might have a crack at it during winter.


----------



## jbirbeck (31/5/10)

An Oktoberfest ready for family bdays

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Oktoberfest
Brewer: Rooting Kings

Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 8.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.00 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 99.50 % 
0.05 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) Grain 0.50 % 
84.52 gm Sapphire [5.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort HoHops 24.8 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 10.05 kg
----------------------------
Decoction Mash, Double
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
35 min Protein Rest Add 41.94 L of water at 52.5 C 50.0 C 
40 min Saccharification Decoct 13.48 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 
30 min Saccharification Decoct 8.19 L of mash and boil it 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 



And Yardy's Schwartzbier  or a version of it anyway. Chinese Saaz at 20 and 5, and Millenium to bitter, pale crystal was a darker crystal. Wyeast 2278. 

I managed to get a bit more than expected on the SChwartz as I piled the Schwartz grain into the mash tun with half of the grain left over from the Oktoberfest. So an extra 10 litres. Its a bit lighter than it was planned but looks good, smelt good.


----------



## Eater (31/5/10)

Just noticed 
1.041 Og 1.060 Fg 

Should actually be

Pre Boil Gravity 1.041 and OG of 1.060 in the fermenter before yeast addition.

Perhaps i had one to many Pils....


----------



## mje1980 (1/6/10)

Porter

8.7 kg. Australian Traditional Ale 
.8 kg. Pale Chocolate Malt 
.6 kg. Weyermann CaraMunich III 
.2 kg. Biscuit Malt (Mout Roost 50) 
.4 kg. British Black Patent 
.1 kg. Weyermann CaraAroma 

33 g. Newport (Pellets, 11 %AA) boiled 60 min. info 

Yeast : Thames valley ale 2

1.059
27 IBU
5.8%


----------



## Phoney (2/6/10)

Dr Smurto's four shades of stout variation.



Recipe: 4 shades
Brewer: DrSmurto
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dry Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.55 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 88.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 79.37 % 
0.30 kg Barley, Flaked (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
0.25 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 3.97 % 
0.25 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 3.97 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (1100.0 EBC) Grain 3.97 % 
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (1300.0 EBC) Grain 3.97 % 
15.00 g Green Bullet [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 
25.00 g Green Bullet [13.50 %] (20 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.30 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 17.00 L of water at 73.9 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.00 L of water at 97.4 C 78.0 C


----------



## grod5 (2/6/10)

Heating up strike water as I type for 23 litres

4.5kg pilsner malt
1kg wheat

50g Saaz (3.4AA) @60 
30g saaz @ 20
30g saaz @ 10
30g saaz @ 5
30g saaz @ 0 (may dump this addition)

US 05

also I'm going to pitch the yeast (US 05) for the Potters IPA fresh wort kit made last month.

daniel


----------



## drsmurto (4/6/10)

Double brew day today. Lazy flex days at home, a cooked brekky while the mash is doing its thing. Tough day. :icon_cheers: 

First up a low OG quaffer.

1.65 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 48.53 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 29.41 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 11.76 % 
0.25 kg Carabohemian (Weyermann) (200.0 EBC) Grain 7.35 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt, Pale (Bairds) (800.0 EBC) Grain 2.94 % 
5.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (60 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.80 %] (20 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (20 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Carbonate 
5.00 gm Sodium Chloride 
10.00 gm Calcium Sulphate 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

21L
OG 1.036
IBU 31
EBC 32


And then another Landlord variation

4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 96.39 % 
0.15 kg Carabohemian (Weyermann) (200.0 EBC) Grain 3.61 % 
23.00 gm First Gold [7.50 %] (60 min) Hops 21.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (20 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Calcium Sulphate 
4.00 gm Calcium Chloride 
4.00 gm Calcium Carbonate
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast #1469) [Starter 2000 ml] 

21L
OG 1.044
IBU 30
EBC 15

The water additions are due to using rainwater, we switch over to rainwater after the first decent autumn rains and switch back to mains late spring. 

I make up the water prior to use and add a portion of the CaCO3 to the mash and the remainder when sparging.

Hitting the mash temp this morning was fun, forgot to adjust for ambient temp in beersmith which was set at the default of 22.2C. It was 5C when i doughed in after a nice frost this morning and i was 5C under. A jug and a bit of boiling water sorted that out but the temp drop was quick and during the mash. I can see the value of a HERMS setup for situation like this but its still more effort and $ than i am prepared to put in. 

Had a cheeky taster of the fermenting RIS while doughing in. Down to 1.040 and taste is promising. Got my plank of american oak ready to go in the keg at rack.

Both beers already have a krausen, always feel better going to bed knowing the yeast is already on the job.

Cheers
DrSmurto

EDIT - spelling


----------



## winkle (5/6/10)

A mildly interesting day.
A Dark Mild #3, lovely batch that.
Followed up with a 1824 MILF Mild, as its a 2 hour boil and I'm drink a new batch of Gose at 10 minutes in, things might go pear shaped - already had a boilover :angry:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (5/6/10)

Got my HLT fixed!!!

So it's on with the White Chocolate Wit Bier tomorrow morning, I'll let you know what fcuks up this time.


----------



## winkle (5/6/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Got my HLT fixed!!!
> 
> So it's on with the White Chocolate Wit Bier tomorrow morning, I'll let you know what fcuks up this time.



Hit all targets on the mild #3 missed most on the Histeric Mild (damm rambo), HLT still kicking arse.
You'll be right Geoff, just have a few bottles as you go :icon_drunk: .


----------



## yardy (6/6/10)

my first oatmeal stout tomorrow

90% Marris Otter
05% Chocolate malt
04% Golden Oats (toasted at 180*C)
01% Black Malt

Aurora (Super Styrian) & EKG @ 60min to 35IBU

S-04 @ warm as i can keep it..

cheers


----------



## paulwolf350 (6/6/10)

just doughing in my Bo Pils, 

10kg pils malt
115g Hersbrucker @60
50g saaz @20
50g saaz @0
wyeast 2278

Paul


----------



## yardy (6/6/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> just doughing in my Bo Pils
> 
> Paul



late start, you on night shift ? :icon_cheers:


----------



## paulwolf350 (6/6/10)

yardy said:


> late start, you on night shift ? :icon_cheers:




Yeah, thought brewing better than watching telly :icon_drunk:


----------



## redunderthebed (6/6/10)

English Bitter
1 tin of coopers pommy goo
1kg of sugar
500g of light dry malt

Left it a bit long without hot water and started to clump up but i checked it today and it doing its work and most of the clumps are gone.


----------



## mjfs (6/6/10)

EZY ESB


1.7kg Coopers EB Kit
1.0kg Coopers LME
500grams Caramunich1
50grams Chocmalt
Goldings 15g at 20mins, 25g at 10mins, 15 at flameout.
Pitched S04 

hopefully this will be a nice winter warmer :chug: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bandito (6/6/10)

Bandito's muppets chef brew take 10:

1.5kg LDME
250gm carapils
250gm choc malt
2kg brewcraft pils malt
1 tin coopers lager goo
1 tin coopers draft goo

15gm sazz @ mash in
15gm sazz @ 60mins
15gm sazz @ 0 mins

2 x 15L high gravity cubes for S-23 tomorrow.


----------



## roger mellie (7/6/10)

Just finished cleaning up after putting this down - missed my OG because I batch sparged instead of fly sparged - which saw my efficiency get back to 73%.

:beerbang: 

RM


Nelson Centennial American Pilsener II 
Classic American Pilsner 


Type: All Grain
Date: 06/06/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Boil Size: 33.33 L Asst Brewer: Polly and Koebe - Grain eating Dalmatians
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Keg Kettle 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 54.55 % 
1.50 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 27.27 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 9.09 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.45 % 
5.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
45.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
45.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (20 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (20 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (5 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (5 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
10.35 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.054 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.55 % 
Bitterness: 36.1 IBU Calories: 501 cal/l 
Est Color: 10.7 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg 
Sparge Water: 0.00 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 25.00 L of water at 67.5 C 64.0 C 
20 min Mash Oot Heat to 78.0 C over 20 min 78.0 C 
15 min Sparge Add 15.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C


----------



## winkle (10/6/10)

Tomorrow arvo, unless drafted into leveling the yard <_< 

Acerola Saison 
Fruit Beer 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 76.92 % 
0.50 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 9.62 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 9.62 % 
0.20 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 3.85 % 
22.00 gm Nugget C [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 29.7 IBU 
0.25 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 kg Acerola Cherries (Secondary 4.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.059 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.007 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.19 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.78 % 
Bitterness: 29.7 IBU Calories: 549 cal/l 
Est Color: 4.3 SRM 

(Note the measured SGs were from last batch)
Not very seasonal (ahem) but somewhat warming :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/10)

Hey winkle, I _eventually_ picked up the mini case swap beers from DKS yesterday and ended up with two bottles of beer labelled arsehole Saison and thought WTF :blink: - now I know who they are from. Will crack one right the noo. :beer:


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/10)

OOhhh that's unusual, I don't usually like sour or smoked beers, but this hits some sort of cider drinkin' nerve - as soon as I sniffed it and tasted it, 5-corner fruit (star fruit) came instantly - stepdaughter grows tonnes of the buggers so I eat them often. What yeast?

edit: just checked up on acerola, obviously shares some fruit esters with star fruit.

edit edit: yup just saw the yeast in your OP. Onto my third glass, you don't often hear BribieG swear but this stuff is ******* interesting :super:

edit edit edit: 7% taht expains i t


----------



## winkle (10/6/10)

BribieG said:


> OOhhh that's unusual, I don't usually like sour or smoked beers, but this hits some sort of cider drinkin' nerve - as soon as I sniffed it and tasted it, 5-corner fruit (star fruit) came instantly - stepdaughter grows tonnes of the buggers so I eat them often. What yeast?
> 
> edit: just checked up on acerola, obviously shares some fruit esters with star fruit.
> 
> ...



Yeah its worth a drink  
Ta mate.


----------



## RdeVjun (10/6/10)

BribieG said:


> OOhhh that's unusual, I don't usually like sour or smoked beers, but this hits some sort of cider drinkin' nerve - as soon as I sniffed it and tasted it, 5-corner fruit (star fruit) came instantly - stepdaughter grows tonnes of the buggers so I eat them often. What yeast?
> 
> edit: just checked up on acerola, obviously shares some fruit esters with star fruit.
> 
> ...


Hey, just quit it will ya... that's enough! :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB (11/6/10)

Mashing this one right now...


Recipe: Vienetta Lager
Style: 3A-European Amber Lager-Vienna Lager

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.035 SG
Expected OG: 1.052 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG
Expected ABV: 5.2 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 28.5
Expected Color: 33.1 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 10 degC

Fermentables
German Vienna Malt 4.000 kg (81.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 0.800 kg (16.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.100 kg (2.0 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
German Northern Brewer (9.6 % alpha) 18 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
Czech Saaz (4.0 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 3 g used In Mash
Gypsum 3 g used In Mash
Baking Soda (NaHCO3) 3 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: WPL820 - Oktoberfest/Marzen

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


Will lager for a couple of months if I have the patience. Mental note - don't play with the mill too much or you get lots of flour, and a very, very slow sparge.......


Cheers!


----------



## marksy (11/6/10)

Honey Aussie Ale


----------



## WSC (11/6/10)

winkle said:


> Tomorrow arvo, unless drafted into leveling the yard <_<
> 
> Acerola Saison
> Fruit Beer
> ...



I hope you have a blanket or heat pad for the 3711, mines very sleepy and this cold spell is not helping. Sound like a beautiful brew though. Mines in the shed though, keep it in the house and you might be right.


----------



## winkle (11/6/10)

It'll be in the house, with a heat belt for back-up. The case swap batch using that yeast is doing ok there :icon_cheers:


----------



## fraser_john (12/6/10)

HoppinMad and I brewed a Mountain Goat IPA clone (Fourstars from recipe DB). Minor changes made to 0min hop addition.

12-Jun-2010 Mountain Goat IPA

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Saturday June 12, 2010
Head Brewer: John M Fraser
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: Mountain Goat IPA

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

14-B India Pale Ale, American IPA

Min OG: 1.056 Max OG: 1.075
Min IBU: 40 Max IBU: 72
Min Clr: 15 Max Clr: 39 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 46.00 Wort Size (L): 46.00
Total Grain (Kg): 9.33
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.85
Anticipated EBC: 25.0
Anticipated IBU: 45.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 88 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.85
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 4.55 by Volume: 5.82 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 77.8 RDF 64.8 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 88 %
Anticipated Points From Mash: 56.18
Actual Points From Mash: 56.18


Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 12.00 Percent Per Hour

Raw Pre-Boil Amounts - only targeted volume/gravity and evaporation
rate taken into account:

Pre-Boil Wort Size: 52.27 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.049 SG 12.25 Plato

With sparge water, mash water, additional infusions, vessel losses, top-up
water and evaporation rate recorded in the Water Needed Calculator:

Water Needed Pre-Boil Wort Size: 53.35 L
Water Needed Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.048 SG 12.01 Plato


Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
85.7 8.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
9.5 0.89 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 167
4.8 0.44 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 19

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
38.33 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.30 32.7 60 min.
38.33 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 11.10 5.9 10 min.
38.33 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.30 6.5 10 min.
22.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.00 0.0 0 min.
21.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 14.90 0.0 0 min.
43.00 g. Galaxy Whole 13.00 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: PID Ale

Total Grain Kg: 9.33
Total Water Qts: 34.55 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 32.70 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 21 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Acid 5 30 40 40 Infuse 42 32.70 3.50
Protein 7 20 55 55 Direct --- ------- ----
Sacharification 7 60 65 68 Direct --- ------- ----
Mash Out 7 15 76 76 Direct --- ------- ----


Total Water Qts: 34.55 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 32.70 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 38.93 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


----------



## Tony (13/6/10)

Weihenstephaner Vitus clone

VItus

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 15.00 Wort Size (L): 15.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.05
Anticipated OG: 1.080 Plato: 19.27
Anticipated EBC: 10.7
Anticipated IBU: 20.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
59.4 3.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
35.6 1.80 kg. Weyermann Pilsner GErmany 1.038 4
5.0 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
24.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 6.30 20.3 40 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


----------



## Barry (13/6/10)

The wheat beer looks good Tony
Just finished a Vienna and Munich Dunkel. What a great day.
Will brew a Helles and Steam beer tomorrow.


----------



## glennheinzel (13/6/10)

I'm hoping for a Tooheys Old style ale...

Pop's Sauce
Size: 20.0 L
Efficiency: 67%

Original Gravity: 1.048 (1.040 - 1.052)
Terminal Gravity: 1.012 (1.008 - 1.014)
Alcohol: 4.71% (4.0% - 5.4%)
Bitterness: 20.0 (18.0 - 35.0)

Ingredients:
2.0 kg Simpsons Maris Otter
2.0 kg Wey Pilsner Malt
0.2 kg White Table Sugar (Sucrose)
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt
0.15 kg German Carafa II
0.15 kg Simspons Crystal Malt

32.0 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min

Kolsch/Alt yeast


----------



## manticle (13/6/10)

My first kit in close to two years. I've been meaning to set myself the challenge of making a kit taste good for a long time. As I brewed more and started adding better ingredients, I was also learning more about better processes so it will be good to see if my processes can make a good kit. Being very short on time and having not brewed for 3 weeks I decided today was the day-

1 tin coopers real ale
100g choc malt
100g med crystal
50g carafa II
50g roast barley

20g EKG for 30 minutes
Ringwood slurry from my case swap batch (not the whole cake).


----------



## raven19 (13/6/10)

_pLAmbic II_

Grain bill in the mash tun ready for tomorrow morning. Will mash in at half time of the soccer vs da Germanz...

Planning a second brew mid morning also.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 4.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 0.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.30 kg Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 60.00 % 
2.20 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 40.00 % 
120.00 gm Alassa (Aged Hops) [0.00 %] (60 min) Hops - 
0.20 kg Rice Hulls (Mash 0.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Roselare / Other lambic dregs Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.33 L of water at 77.0 C 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.03 L of water at 86.9 C 75.6 C


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/6/10)

Yesterday I whipped up two brews;

Style: Doppelbock
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.41 L
Estimated OG: 1.094 SG
Estimated Color: 38.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.50 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 5.00 % 
6.50 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 65.00 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
1.00 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
70.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.80 %] (60 min)Hops 15.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.80 %] (30 min)Hops 3.4 IBU 
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 26.08 L of water at 76.6 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 14.60 L of water at 92.1 C 75.6 C 

The pack has been smacked on the 2124 and it'll get into the fermenter later today when it has swelled up. Hopefully this will allow for enough time for the beer to ferment out and lager before the case swap in July.

and

Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.41 L
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 8.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 68.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.50 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 7.14 % 
5.00 kg Pilsner Galaxy Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.7Grain 71.43 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 14.29 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
70.00 gm Target [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 65.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.60 %] (15 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 0.0 min) Misc 
250.00 gm Ground Coffee (Bottling 0.0 min) Misc 
500.00 ml Creme de Cacao (Bottling 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 7.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 18.26 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.22 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C 

And today I'll be working on the White Chocolate Wit Bier I've posted up a couple of weeks ago. So happy to have the HLT working again.

Cheers,

Geoff


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/6/10)

And for the record, the outer peel off 7 Navel oranges, 2 Tablespoons of crushed up corainder and a bottle of White Chocolate syrup makes for a fantastic aroma in the kettle at flameout.

Can't wait to get this one fermented and in the keg.


----------



## DKS (14/6/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> And for the record, the outer peel off 7 Navel oranges, 2 Tablespoons of crushed up corainder and a bottle of White Chocolate syrup makes for a fantastic aroma in the kettle at flameout.
> 
> Can't wait to get this one fermented and in the keg.



Would love to see how it turns out Geoff
I just listened to the Jamil show on Doppelbock.
I'm going to have a go at it.
Sounds really nice. 
Could you bring and share one at next Babbs meeting ?
Daz


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/6/10)

The Doppelbock is my contribution to the case swap. No idea if I'll have one for the next club meet as it may all go to the bottling for the swap. The last one I made had a little less hops and used a different yeast, most people that tried it thought it was a little too sweet, but apart from that a great drop. Hopefully the minor tweaks I've made will work out and balance the sweetness.

As for the Wit, if it works out fermentation wise, it'll be there.


----------



## DKS (14/6/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> The Doppelbock is my contribution to the case swap. No idea if I'll have one for the next club meet as it may all go to the bottling for the swap. The last one I made had a little less hops and used a different yeast, most people that tried it thought it was a little too sweet, but apart from that a great drop. Hopefully the minor tweaks I've made will work out and balance the sweetness.
> 
> As for the Wit, if it works out fermentation wise, it'll be there.



Looking forward to it nummnummm...
Yeast strain?830,833,2206?
Daz


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/6/10)

Which beer?


----------



## clarkey7 (14/6/10)

They all sound great Geoff,

Doppelbock for the case swap sounds awesome :icon_cheers: 

PB


----------



## Adam Howard (14/6/10)

That Creme de Cacao addition in the IPA is interesting Geoff! Doppelbock looks delish too!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/6/10)

Consider it extra fuel for the alc %


----------



## stuart13 (14/6/10)

Basic bitter - 23 litres:

4000g Pale Ale
400g Crystal
120g Malted Wheat

Mash @68 - 60 minutes

250g Brown Sugar
100g Molasses

60 minute boil

60g Fuggles - boil
30g EK Goldings - soak

Wyeast 1098 - British Ale

Bubbling away now...


----------



## argon (15/6/10)

Knocked up a double batch last night. Pitched this morning... smelling wonderful Pitched 3 fermenters this morning (2 APAs and and Irish Red)... makes me so happy to have batches on the go... something quite satisfying about fermenting that much beer at one time  

Twas a bit of an experiment adding majority of hops only into fermenter. 5g into boil just to encourage a bit of break.

First successful whirlpool wort into cube was super clear, filled both cubes before any break material was obvious. Darker than I expected but happy none-the-less.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Galaxy APA
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 42.40 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 11.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.50 kg Galaxy, BB (1.9 SRM) Grain 83.33 % 
0.45 kg Munich Malt (7.6 SRM) Grain 5.00 % 
0.45 kg Wheat Malt, BB (1.6 SRM) Grain 5.00 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (203.0 SRM) Grain 3.33 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt, BB (21.5 SRM) Grain 3.33 % 
5.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (80 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
60.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (20 min) Hops 29.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (5 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Polyclar (Secondary 1.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 9.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 40.00 L of water at 69.7 C 66.0 C 


Notes:
------
No chill adjustment - 20 min Hop additions are at Flameout
80min addition is 60min
5min addition is French Press and added to keg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## randyrob (16/6/10)

Next up an English IPA, Don't really brew alot of them so i hope i'm not too far off the mark?

*Hampshire Reserve*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (P): 14.7
Colour (SRM): 10.8 (EBC): 21.3
Bitterness (IBU): 58.8 (Average)

95% Maris Otter Malt
5% Caramunich III

0.4 g/L Magnum (14.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Fuggles (4.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Styrian Golding (5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Fuggles (4.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Styrian Golding (5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with PRO-69 - ENGLISH THAMES ALE

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jbowers (17/6/10)

Put down a Artisanale fresh wort kit with 3068 yeast. Hopefully a nice, refreshing hefe with a good whack of banana.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/6/10)

First AG is in bottles - a Belgian blonde, though poor efficiency means that the calculated ABV is around 4.2%, not 6.2% as it should have been.

Fixed the efficiency issues in the "summer beer" - a light coloured (cerveza coloured) beer, made with 4kg Pale Pilsner Malt (baron burston), 1kg Rice and 15g Nelson Sauvin at 38m, 15g NS at 15 minutes and 15g Saaz at Flameout. Nottingham yeast.

An experimental 9L batch of dark amber/red-brown ale with Nottingham yeast, 5 different malts - 4 pale styles including wheat and carabohemian for colour and 4 hops (Nelson Sauvin, EKG, Stryian and Saaz) to produce 37IBU.

The latter two to be bottled this weekend.


----------



## Effect (17/6/10)

Stryian Bitter going down tomorrow.

93.5% Ale
3.25% Dark Crystal
3.25% Medium Crystal

OG 1.045

Target at 60 (to make it 30 IBU)
Stryian Goldings 0.65 g/l at 15min and 5 min
Stryian Goldings 1.5 g/l at 0 min

1187 fermented at 20 degrees.


----------



## Effect (18/6/10)

Started at 10am and finished just now (just have to do the clean up). 4 and half hours for the entire brew day (including crushing grain and chilling)...starting to get quite efficient at this game! Used to be more around the 6-7 hours. Makes me want to do another brew right now - just no fermenter space 

Cheers
Phil


----------



## manticle (18/6/10)

manticle said:


> My first kit in close to two years. I've been meaning to set myself the challenge of making a kit taste good for a long time. As I brewed more and started adding better ingredients, I was also learning more about better processes so it will be good to see if my processes can make a good kit. Being very short on time and having not brewed for 3 weeks I decided today was the day-
> 
> 1 tin coopers real ale
> 100g choc malt
> ...



Just realised as I measured my FG that this brew omitted the kilo from a kk (whatever form it might take). Tastes really thin and watery and my guess is the hops utilisation will be far less smooth than it should be. Adding in some malt and belgian candi sugar for extra flavour and body but I may have failed my own challenge in my stupid rush to get something made. My hopes aren't high.

When I've finished my current uni assignment I think I need to brew about 6 batches in 3 days.


----------



## bconnery (19/6/10)

APA time. 

Recipe: CCPA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 14.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 63.83 % 
1000.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 21.28 % 
500.00 gm Abbey Malt (45.0 EBC) Grain 10.64 % 
200.00 gm Biscuit Malt (25.0 EBC) Grain 4.26 % 
50.00 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (60 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (20 min) Hops 11.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (2 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs Pacman (Wyeast Labs #1764PC) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Effect (19/6/10)

looks like a tasty APA to me! never used abbey malt before, whats it like?


----------



## bconnery (19/6/10)

Phillip said:


> looks like a tasty APA to me! never used abbey malt before, whats it like?



I'll tell you in a couple of weeks  

I was window shopping in the latest products section of Craftbrewer and liked the description. 

"Highly malt-aromatic. Adds deep-amber to red-brown colour,
maltiness, body, and mouthfeel to finished beer."


----------



## Eater (19/6/10)

2nd attempt at a red ale, difference being addition of carapils and upping of base grain bill to suit (according to Beer Smith) seems to have arrived ata much less "red" lustre than first attempt with no carapils. FG was down a few points but if it turns out taste wise like the first, should be a nice ale


----------



## bconnery (19/6/10)

American Brown ale, with a NZ twist

Recipe: American Brown
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 39.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 63.83 % 
1000.00 gm Abbey Malt (45.0 EBC) Grain 21.28 % 
200.00 gm Biscuit Malt (25.0 EBC) Grain 4.26 % 
200.00 gm Carabohemian (Weyermann) (200.0 EBC) Grain 4.26 % 
200.00 gm Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (15.0 EBC) Grain 4.26 % 
100.00 gm Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (1150.0 EBC)Grain 2.13 % 
8.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (60 min) Hops 13.9 IBU 
25.00 gm D Saaz [6.10 %] (15 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
25.00 gm D Saaz [6.10 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Pacman (Wyeast Labs #1764PC) Yeast-Ale


----------



## yardy (19/6/10)

cracked the grain for an early start tomorrow

Tommos Pale Ale

91.0 % Golden Promise
3.5 % Carapils
3.5 % Dark Crystal
2.0 % Choc Chit

Liberty FWH
Saaz & Hallertauer Mittelfreuh @ flame out

US-05


Dave


----------



## Barry (20/6/10)

I am heating the water for a dortmunder and a rauchbier. Hope to mash in, in less than 30 mins. Having a nice cup of smoked tea to get into the right frame of mind.


----------



## mje1980 (22/6/10)

Rice, polenta, JW export pils. 

Motueka, Nelson sauvign.

Cal lager


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/6/10)

Cherry Ripe Ale (possibly inspired by Malt Runner - well the cherry bit is, but the rest is a standard recipe I've been using for ages, with some tweaks):

200g Barret Burston Wheat Malt
500g Pale Wheat Malt (Weyermans)
250g Chocolate Malt (Bairds)
750g Pilsner Galaxy Malt (Barret Burston)
250g Rye Malt (Weyermans)
100g Cocoa
250g Morello Cherries (at flameout)
250g Good Honey (trying to find orange blossom - as per barossa valley brewing's bee sting beer)

30g Amarillo at 30min
15g NS at 15m
15g EKG at 15m
15g EKG at 0m

Danstar Windsor Ale Yeast


----------



## marksfish (22/6/10)

a vienna lager,

2.5 kg wey vienna

2.5 kg wey munich 2

1.0 kg wey pilsner

25 gm wey carafa 2

10 gm perle 90" 8.3 aa
65 gm hall-hers 90" 2.8 aa
15 gm hall-hers 10" 2.8 aa

est o/g 1055, est ibu 27.7

to celebrate octoberfest.


----------



## Nick JD (22/6/10)

A Blondie 

12L

3kg Ale Malt
100g Caramunich
70g Melanoiden
70g Caraamber
200g Clear Candi-syrup
8g Green Bullet 60min
6g Green Bullet 15min
1762 Abbey Ale II


----------



## redunderthebed (22/6/10)

manticle said:


> My first kit in close to two years. I've been meaning to set myself the challenge of making a kit taste good for a long time. As I brewed more and started adding better ingredients, I was also learning more about better processes so it will be good to see if my processes can make a good kit. Being very short on time and having not brewed for 3 weeks I decided today was the day-
> 
> 1 tin coopers real ale
> 100g choc malt
> ...




Nice i thought i would give the real ale a whirl in my kind of bastardised JS amber ale.

1 tin of real ale
1 tin of amber liquid malt
500g LME
1kg of sugar

Its getting there and turning a nice amber colour and about 7% alcohol. :icon_cheers:


----------



## glennheinzel (22/6/10)

mje1980 said:


> Rice, polenta, JW export pils.
> 
> Motueka, Nelson sauvign.
> 
> Cal lager



Cool picture!


----------



## mje1980 (22/6/10)

Rukh said:


> Cool picture!




Thanks mate, i thought it looked pretty cool, that's why i took the pic. A bitch to get the mash temp right, but hit the OG spot on, even though i over sparged a little.


----------



## jakub76 (23/6/10)

Crocodilian APA
A slight update on my APA recipe after receiving my APA Challenge feedback score sheet.

4.4kg MO
400g Munich
200g Pale Crystal
200g Medium Crystal

Cascade for bittering
Cascade and Amarillo for flavour and aroma
Cascade dry hop

36 IBU Rager all told

Managed to fire up my kettle about an hour earlier than normal because my brew day is going so smoothly. In my eagerness to go flame on I didn't realise the taps at the burner were open. FIREBALL! Luckily I got most of myself out of the way, just singed my arm and scared the shit out of me...won't need that 2nd coffee. :unsure:


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (23/6/10)

Aussie Lager Nick JD style. 

4.5kg jw trad ale
.25kg sugaz
35g por flowers @ 60 minutes
WY 2042 Danish Lager 2L starter

All in my flash new $11.98 Big W special pot.


----------



## Effect (24/6/10)

Got an enliglish brown planned for Saturday.

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.18 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 65.8 % 
1.93 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 30.4 % 
0.24 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 3.8 % 
38.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (60 min) Hops 19.4 IBU 
28.00 gm Challenger [7.50%] (10 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) 

1.060 SG 
27.2 IBU 

66 degree mash



And if I can squeeze in a second brew. Will either be an american india black ale (because all the cool kids in the usa are doing em) or just a simple APA, 90/5/5 Ale/crystal/wheat Cascade at 60, 20 and flameout. 1.045 and 30ish IBU.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Pennywise (25/6/10)

Chucked a sickie today, so I though an AG brew was in order. Just doing the mashout on Nick's Citra APA. Bit wobbly on the mash temps though, hit 65.6 at the start, great, went to check how well the tun held heat at mashout and got 67 :huh: Oh well, only 2nd AG so still got alot to sort out. Hopefully I get better than the mid 60's efficiency I got on AG number 1


----------



## RobboMC (25/6/10)

Phillip said:


> And if I can squeeze in a second brew. Will either be an american india black ale (because all the cool kids in the usa are doing em) or just a simple APA, 90/5/5 Ale/crystal/wheat Cascade at 60, 20 and flameout. 1.045 and 30ish IBU.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil




What do you put in an american india black ale?

Would you mind posting a list of the ingredients?

I assume it's something like a US Porter only stronger?


----------



## bradsbrew (26/6/10)

Just half way through mash of this one. Bit on the high side for bitterness.
Was aiming for something similar to the SC Best Bitter




New Age Golden Voyage (Special/Best/Premium Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.041 (P): 10.2
Colour (SRM): 6.5 (EBC): 12.8
Bitterness (IBU): 39.1 (Average)

50.91% Maris Otter Malt
40.73% Golden Promise Malt
2.55% Cane Sugar
2.91% Crystal 120
2.91% Wheat Malt

0.7 g/l Aurora (9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l First Gold (7.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/l Aurora (9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/l First Gold (7.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20c with 


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Effect (26/6/10)

RobboMC said:


> What do you put in an american india black ale?
> 
> Would you mind posting a list of the ingredients?
> 
> I assume it's something like a US Porter only stronger?




Basically the same as an IPA but using carafa special II at sparging time to get it to go as black as possible without getting the roast flavour coming through.

So it would have been pilsner/munich/crystal/carafa and a mixture of columbus and centennial in your favourite hop regime. Would also be using ringwood yeast as mashing about 67. Thoughts are that the ringwood is low attenuating and the mash should give it a bit of body, so that if there is any roast flavour it should be muted through the residual sugar (think adding sugar to your coffee).

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Maple (26/6/10)

Late start to what was going to be a double brew day. 

1st up is the KLB Nut Brown challenge mashing now, and time permitting I'll brew another Smokin Porter.

rec for nut is in the sam smith thread with a few tweaks.


----------



## bconnery (26/6/10)

Best Bitter

Recipe: Best's Aren't Bitter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 15.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 84.21 % 
500.00 gm Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (15.0 EBC) Grain 10.53 % 
150.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 3.16 % 
100.00 gm Carabohemian (Weyermann) (200.0 EBC) Grain 2.11 % 
25.00 gm Fuggles [4.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Brewer's Gold [4.80 %] (70 min) (First WoHops 13.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Brewer's Gold [4.80 %] (45 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Brewer's Gold [4.80 %] (15 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Fuggles [4.20 %] (15 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Fuggles [4.20 %] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Brewer's Gold [4.80 %] (5 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## paulwolf350 (26/6/10)

Brewing my schwartz today

2.75 pils malt
2.75 Munich 1 
150 caramunich 1
150 pale choc
100 carafa t2

northern brewer @60
czech saaz @20
czech saaz @0
euro lager yeast

couldnt keep this in the fridge last time, so lookin forward to it


----------



## bconnery (26/6/10)

Best Bitter

Recipe: Best's Aren't Bitter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 15.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 84.21 % 
500.00 gm Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (15.0 EBC) Grain 10.53 % 
150.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 3.16 % 
100.00 gm Carabohemian (Weyermann) (200.0 EBC) Grain 2.11 % 
25.00 gm Fuggles [4.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Brewer's Gold [4.80 %] (70 min) (First WoHops 13.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Brewer's Gold [4.80 %] (45 min) Hops 10.8 IBU&


----------



## Eater (26/6/10)

First attempt at a Midish strength bitter ale, looking forward to the result 

Recipe: Bug Jump Bitter
Brewer: Fleshy
Asst Brewer: Eater
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: Unknown, Havent made yet 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.39 L
Estimated OG: 1.033 SG
Estimated Color: 11.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.3 EBC) Grain 76.92 % 
0.50 kg Carabelge Malt (Weyermann) (32.5 EBC) Grain 15.38 % 
0.25 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (5.0 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
20.00 gm Goldings Hops (flowers 90gm) [3.70 %] (60Hops 9.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggle Hops (flowers 90gm) [7.70 %]  (40 mHops 19.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger Hops (plugs x 6) [6.10 %] (20 Hops 9.6 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs CraftBrewer Premium Ale (Twin Pack 2 x 12gYeast-Ale


----------



## under (26/6/10)

That schwartz looks good.

Whats the og, batch size, ibus on the hops, and amounts. Im thinking this would be a nice beeer to try.


----------



## ledgenko (26/6/10)

That seems a awefully low grain bill! I would think double would be more appropriate??? Or have I been mAking my beer with too big a grain bill?


----------



## ledgenko (26/6/10)

Sorry last message was for eater. Do you get a mid strength beer out of that or ??


----------



## argon (26/6/10)

Bringing to boil this one right now... got my water additions sorted out. Trying out the 5.2 Stabiliser. Hope it makes a bit of difference to the quality/consistency of my brews.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BSaazArillAde
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 41.76 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 6.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 34.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 84.21 % 
0.75 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 7.89 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Bel (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.26 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich III Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 2.63 % 
24.80 gm B Saaz [8.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
24.80 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
13.20 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
24.88 gm B Saaz [8.00 %] (40 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
27.47 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (40 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
29.86 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (15 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
27.47 gm B Saaz [8.00 %] (15 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale


----------



## winkle (27/6/10)

Just mashing in a bog standard hefe, 50% BB Wheat 50 % BB Pils, which is sort of a lazy way of making a big starter for a upcoming Gose.


----------



## Fourstar (27/6/10)

Trying something different today. With 40% rye in the grist i decided to start the rye in a seperate mash on the stove top. Doughed in with a 45deg Beta Glucan rest to liquify the starch and help break down the gumminess so it doesnt set like concrete as soon as it hits the barley.

I rested for 30 mins and then raised to the mash temperate of 67deg and added the rye to the main mash as it was doughed in. I hit my mash temp targets and shes mashing as we speak. Suprisingly the mash has a good liquification and doesnt feel like a thick dense mass at this point. Time will tell when it comes to the lautering but at this point it appears to be smooth sailing. :icon_chickcheers: 


RYEmerican Pale Ale 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 26/06/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 43.10 % 
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 34.48 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 17.24 % 
0.30 kg Cararye (Weyermann) (66.2 SRM) Grain 5.17 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (20 min) Hops 16.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.82 %
Bitterness: 30.8 IBU
Est Color: 9.0 SRM

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 17.00 L of water at 72.8 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 84.5 C 73.0 C 

Notes
CaCl2 - Mash
CaSO4 - Boil
mash rye seperately with beta glucan rest @ 45 deg for 20-30 mins, raise to 67 deg and add to main mash.


----------



## Tony (27/6/10)

let us know how it sparges 4*. Very interested!


----------



## Fourstar (27/6/10)

Tony said:


> let us know how it sparges 4*. Very interested!




Took 1.5 hours! :lol: 

i ended up getting out the bread knife and raking the mash around 15 times in the same direction then it lautered slowly but uninterrupted. Although my lautering has been troublesome as of late as ive been hamming the grain through the mill at top speed with the drill from sheer lazyness. Lol. so I am giving the husk abit of a beating. I found the 1st 1/2 of each batch to flow as per normal and then it drops to a trickle but continued to flow until empty. 

Overall, it acted like a standard barley mash with its density just a lack of husk and i can confidently say it is not as gummy as doing 30% wheat without a beta glucan rest. It does make a difference. I'd say if you matched the barleys husk weight with rice gulls andperformed a beta glucan rest you could easily manage a 80-100% rye. no problems.

As for finally getting the sensation of rye on the fingers/viscosity it happened today. I noticed as i was doing the vorlauf it was pouring out of the jug like thin engine oil. Rubbing it between the fingers you can tell their is extra viscosity.

One thing i did notice is the rye makes the wort feel like lube/ky jelly! haha! Funny stuff.


----------



## j1gsaw (27/6/10)

Fourstar said:


> Took 1.5 hours! :lol:
> 
> i ended up getting out the bread knife and raking the mash around 15 times in the same direction then it lautered slowly but uninterrupted. Although my lautering has been troublesome as of late as ive been hamming the grain through the mill at top speed with the drill from sheer lazyness. Lol. so I am giving the husk abit of a beating. I found the 1st 1/2 of each batch to flow as per normal and then it drops to a trickle but continued to flow until empty.
> 
> ...




Tell me about it, i did my 100% rye last week.... eeeeeek. Fun hey mate! haha


----------



## grod5 (27/6/10)

I was planning on doing a Bo Pils today but the yeast (2124) did not show any sign of life. I'll grab another next week and reschedule the brew day in 14 days.

daniel


----------



## Tony (27/6/10)

Fourstar said:


> As for finally getting the sensation of rye on the fingers/viscosity it happened today. I noticed as i was doing the vorlauf it was pouring out of the jug like thin engine oil. Rubbing it between the fingers you can tell their is extra viscosity.
> 
> One thing i did notice is the rye makes the wort feel like lube/ky jelly! haha! Funny stuff.



Ahhhh yeah thats the stuff im craving. 

The Roggen i made many years ago with decoction mashing had this texture of oil. It flowed slower, bubbles rose at half pace in the beer, but it was fluffy and light in the mouth.

I have 5kg or rye and im gunna use it all in a roggen........... Dark wheat, pils and a shed load of rice gulls 

CHeers for the info mate


----------



## yardy (27/6/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Brewing my schwartz today
> 
> 2.75 pils malt
> 2.75 Munich 1
> ...




try and save me a pint this time..


----------



## Kai (28/6/10)

Hooray for being back in the brewing saddle, brewed an American Stout yesterday. Aiming for about 5%, 70 EBC and 35 IBU with corn, munich, caramalt, medium crystal, carafa special and chocolate malt in the specialty mix. Hopped up with Cascade and Simcoe with some Goldings waiting in the wings for dry-hopping.


----------



## Thommo (28/6/10)

I'm the same Kai. First brew in about 3 months...so made it a double.

Weizen, 55% wheat/45% Vienna, POR to 16IBU
US/UK/Eurotrash Golden ESB - Amarillo and Fuggles to 35 IBU's, Marris Otter, Wheat, Vienna, and Crystal.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (28/6/10)

This is the closet cleanout partial Golden Ale I brewed up yesterday:

1.5kg LDME
850g Wheat LME
500g sugaz
500g Caramalt
200g Munich I
200g Vienna
100g Ale malt 
50g Amarillo @60
10g US Cascade & 10g Amarillo @15
10g US Cascade & 10g Amarillo @0
26L
US05

My last batch was all Amarillo and it tasted sort of weird to me, hence the Cascade addition to hopefully make it more goodara 

Cheers :beer:

edit: forgot the wheat, duh!


----------



## Bribie G (28/6/10)

grod5 said:


> I was planning on doing a Bo Pils today but the yeast (2124) did not show any sign of life. I'll grab another next week and reschedule the brew day in 14 days.
> 
> daniel



Thanks for the reminder about the yeast, :icon_cheers: got to breed up some S-189 for my German Pils Pitch Wednesday.

5000 Galaxy
500 Vienna
330 Carapils

20 Northern Brewer (German) 90 mins
30 Hallertau French pressed etc
30 Hallertau 20 mins
Whatever is left in my foil of Tettnang 10 mins

S-189


----------



## drsmurto (1/7/10)

Just about to mash out a 4 shades of stout with flaked rye

3.25 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 68.42 % 
0.50 kg Rye, Flaked (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.53 % 
0.25 kg Amber Malt (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
0.25 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (1100.0 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (1300.0 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
35.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 40.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm CaSO4 (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm NaCl (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm CaCO3 (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast #1469) [Starter 1500 ml] Yeast-Ale 

20L
OG 1.050
IBU 40
EBC 104
Mash at 65 for 90 mins.

And then i am using up the rest of the flaked rye in a variation of Ben's rye ESB. I used a smaller gap setting to crush the caramel rye and turned it to dust :huh: , wasn't expecting that. Not enough of it to cause any issues i hope. Very tempted to call a real ale day and put this one though the handpump :icon_drool2: 

4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 76.92 % 
0.50 kg Rye, Flaked (3.9 EBC) Grain 9.62 % 
0.30 kg Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (69.0 EBC) Grain 5.77 % 
0.25 kg Amber Malt (80.0 EBC) Grain 4.81 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt, Pale (Bairds) (800.0 EBC) Grain 2.88 % 
14.00 gm Challenger [6.10 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
42.00 gm Challenger [6.10 %] (60 min) Hops 28.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Challenger [6.10 %] (20 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Challenger [6.10 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm CaSO4 (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm CaCl2 (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm CaCO3 (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast #1469) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale 

20L
OG 1.055
IBU 40
EBC 37 (yes, its quite dark for an ESB)


----------



## manticle (1/7/10)

Haven't brewed a full mash brew for at least 4 weeks. Finally a day off where I don't have to write anything for my course so I'll be knocking up my robust porter from the db as well as bottling an American Brown and putting together a toucan porter due to low stocks.

Saturday I should bust out my cream stout from the db as well and if I can organise it today I might be able to get enough apples crushed for a cider on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Nick JD (1/7/10)

Nick's Anzac Lager

2kg BB Ale
500g BB Wheat
500g Rolled Oats
150g Golden Syrup
1ml Coconut Essence
8g NZ Green Bullet 60min
8g Aus PoR 60min
S189 @12C


----------



## brettprevans (1/7/10)

big brew day tomorrow. hopeing to bang out 3 double brews

*Stammtisch Alt by DrSmurto *

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.00
Anticipated OG: 1.059 Plato: 14.61
Anticipated SRM: 18.4
Anticipated IBU: 53.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.0 6.05 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
40.0 4.40 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 1
3.0 0.33 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36
2.0 0.22 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 558

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
150.00 g. Spalter Pellet 4.50 53.0 60 min.

Yeast
WYeast 1007 German Ale


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Single Step

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 75 Time: 5


*40L of Vicbrew Entry*

and now thinking a *Seirra Nevada Celebration Ale Clone*

Recipe Specifics
Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 13.22
Anticipated OG: 1.074 Plato: 17.94
Anticipated SRM: 14.0
Anticipated IBU: 64.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
85.5 11.30 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
6.6 0.87 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0
3.9 0.52 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
3.9 0.52 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 112

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.87 g. Chinook Pellet 12.40 49.9 First WH
34.78 g. Centennial Pellet 8.70 7.5 20 min.
34.78 g. Cascade Pellet 7.80 6.7 20 min.
34.78 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 0 min.
34.78 g. Centennial Pellet 5.75 0.0 0 min.
34.78 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 Dry Hop
34.78 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast
Pacman 

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Single Step
Saccharification Rest Temp : 64 Time: 75
Mash-out Rest Temp : 73 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0


----------



## Fourstar (1/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> *40L of Vicbrew Entry*
> and now thinking a *Seirra Nevada Celebration Ale Clone*



A little research told me their celebration ale is 9% medium crystal and base malt only. 

Just so you know.


----------



## brettprevans (1/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> A little research told me their celebration ale is 9% medium crystal and base malt only.
> 
> Just so you know.


7.8% crystal with a little sugaz is good enough for me. i dont mind the idea of a little sugar in this one. 

cheers for the info.

edit: the vicbrew entry brew is a seperate entry. its a secret.....


----------



## Fourstar (1/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> 7.8% crystal with a little sugaz is good enough for me. i dont mind the idea of a little sugar in this one.
> 
> cheers for the info.
> 
> edit: the vicbrew entry brew is a seperate entry. its a secret.....



Ah! But *medium *crystal.. not quasi-blended medium crystal  hehehe.

Super secret vicbrew entry hey. At least tell us what category its in!


----------



## brettprevans (1/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Ah! But *medium *crystal.. not quasi-blended medium crystal  hehehe.
> 
> Super secret vicbrew entry hey. At least tell us what category its in!


doesnt dark and light make medium :huh:  
actualy have nfi why i have the blend since i only have medium and dark in stock. change of recipe...medium it is! 

cat = belgian. will wait and see just how it finishes as to which exact sub cat. not actually sure its going to be ready for this vicbrew now. might have to be a later comp. but the thoughts there.


----------



## Maple (1/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> doesnt dark and light make medium :huh:
> actualy have nfi why i have the blend since i only have medium and dark in stock. change of recipe...medium it is!
> 
> cat = belgian. will wait and see just how it finishes as to which exact sub cat. not actually sure its going to be ready for this vicbrew now. might have to be a later comp. but the thoughts there.


 h34r: Pick me... I know, I know...


----------



## brettprevans (1/7/10)

Maple said:


> h34r: Pick me... I know, I know...


the man who hates belgians knows....

anyways.. since im brewwing tomorrow and will have thw weekend and monday off, i recon i might be able to sneak another brew in on sunday night. it may have to be a partial but ive got a chance of sneaking in 4 brews. will wait and see.


----------



## under (1/7/10)

Recipe: 21 - Tett Lager
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 19.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.75 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 58.96 % 
1.10 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 23.64 % 
0.54 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11.69 % 
0.13 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
0.13 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain  2.86 % 
15.00 gm Galena [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
24.21 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
24.21 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 


Also pumped this out the brewery


Recipe: 23 - Prague Pilsner
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 87.32 % 
0.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 10.19 % 
0.12 kg Carapils / Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.49 % 
23.00 gm Galena [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 27.3 IBU 
20.70 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
20.70 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (3 min) Hops 1.2 IBU


----------



## Effect (1/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> s
> 
> *Stammtisch Alt *
> 
> ...




This recipe was formed by someone at the old grumpy's brewpub. The idea was that everyone brewed the same recipe and then they would be judged, and the winner would choose the next recipe. I was one of the 4 judges in a best of show style setup. The winner's (boston) beer was mashed quite low and fermented also quite low. He treated it like a lager, and he did a very good job. Just thought I would let you know, as out of 7 that were entered, the one mashed low and fermented low was the winner.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## brettprevans (1/7/10)

Phillip said:


> This recipe was formed by someone at the old grumpy's brewpub. The idea was that everyone brewed the same recipe and then they would be judged, and the winner would choose the next recipe. I was one of the 4 judges in a best of show style setup. The winner's (boston) beer was mashed quite low and fermented also quite low. He treated it like a lager, and he did a very good job. Just thought I would let you know, as out of 7 that were entered, the one mashed low and fermented low was the winner.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


yeah sorry mate, the title was just the referance in promash. I stole the recipe off the Alt recipe thread Dr S threw up. although Boston's last post said he mashed at 68-69C. So i went for that. Have I misread it???


----------



## drsmurto (1/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> yeah sorry mate, the title was just the referance in promash. I stole the recipe off the Alt recipe thread Dr S threw up. although Boston's last post said he mashed at 68-69C. So i went for that. Have I misread it???



Not quite correct, it is my variation of a challenge recipe issued by Voosher when the Grumpys Stammtisch's still were go. The original recipe had 10% melanoidin which over the course of several batches settled out at 3%. The recipe is also in the DB = Link.

Keen to hear what you think of it CM2, i have 1 on tap at the moment and its a regular here.

Mine came 3rd, i mashed at 65C for 90 mins. Fermented at 14-15C.

Boston's came 1st - mashed at 68-69C. Fermented at 12C.

My rye stout is done and already showing signs of a krausen (used some fresh yeastcake), the ESB just got the 60 min addition and i almost burnt my nose inhaling all the lovely challenger aromas.


----------



## Effect (1/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> yeah sorry mate, the title was just the referance in promash. I stole the recipe off the Alt recipe thread Dr S threw up. although Boston's last post said he mashed at 68-69C. So i went for that. Have I misread it???



Oh my mistake...he did mash quite high. Just kept the fermentation side lager like. You will be very happy with that alt mate! I actually need to speak to smurto and boston about stammtisch, as I have some cool ideas for it.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## aussiechucka (1/7/10)

Here is my attempt at my second AG and a full batch brew foolowing Nicks 20L BIAB idea. Any help on ideas would be great thanks.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Chucka Bomba 
Brewer: Aussiechucka
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 19.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 17.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item  Type % or IBU 
3.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.6 EBC) Grain 95.00 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt Dark (260.0 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
40.00 gm Challenger [7.10 %] (60 min) Hops 27.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Challenger [7.10 %] (30 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
35.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops - 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 12.00 L of water at 70.4 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 5.84 L of water and heat to 78.078.0 C


----------



## winkle (1/7/10)

Despite it being winter I'm brewing this on Friday and thinking warm thoughts.

Shootin Saison 
Saison 

Type: All Grain

Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 23 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 79.68 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 19.92 % 
0.02 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 0.40 % 
26.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 25.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 cup Lemon peel (Boil 5 min)
6 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.059 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.75 % 
Bitterness: 28.2 IBU Calories: 550 cal/l 
Est Color: 5.2 SRM 

I'll follow it up with either a Imperial Pale Ale or a Gose (depending on grain stocks since CB is shut  )


----------



## under (2/7/10)

Forgot to add that they both are going onto WLP830 german lager


----------



## bconnery (2/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> And then i am using up the rest of the flaked rye in a variation of Ben's rye ESB. I used a smaller gap setting to crush the caramel rye and turned it to dust :huh: , wasn't expecting that. Not enough of it to cause any issues i hope. Very tempted to call a real ale day and put this one though the handpump :icon_drool2:
> 
> 4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 76.92 %
> 0.50 kg Rye, Flaked (3.9 EBC) Grain 9.62 %
> ...


If you are doing a variation of my Rye ESB I command you to put it through the handpump!!!!! (Please ...)
That would be brilliant. You might want the carbonation up a little from a normal I'd suspect though for the rye, although yours has a little less than mine, which isn't a bad thing at all. 
I think Challenger will go great in that too. My plan for mark II was a combo involving Challenger.


----------



## drsmurto (2/7/10)

bconnery said:


> If you are doing a variation of my Rye ESB I command you to put it through the handpump!!!!! (Please ...)
> That would be brilliant. You might want the carbonation up a little from a normal I'd suspect though for the rye, although yours has a little less than mine, which isn't a bad thing at all.
> I think Challenger will go great in that too. My plan for mark II was a combo involving Challenger.



Not just challenger mate, but challenger plugs :icon_drool2: 

That and the west yorky yeast. :beerbang: 

All good, i have my handpump fully operational now and will be making sure i get the lads around to help me christen it.

Woke up this morning to find both the stout and the ESB with 6 inch krausens so we are firing on all cylinders.


----------



## brettprevans (2/7/10)

30min on boil for alt, mashing in celebration clone now


----------



## paulwolf350 (2/7/10)

under said:


> That schwartz looks good.
> 
> Whats the og, batch size, ibus on the hops, and amounts. Im thinking this would be a nice beeer to try.




Sorry under, been away from computer.

I got the recipe from the database, its yardys schwartz recipe ( or there abouts)

here is how i brewed it, the hallertau was some plugs I found in the freezer, saaz is pellets

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Schwartzbier
Brewer: Paul Speechley
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 30.00 L 
Boil Size: 42.16 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 49.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.75 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 45.83 % 
2.75 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 45.83 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 3.33 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.50 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 2.50 % 
75.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.60 %] (60 min)Hops 23.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.60 %] (20 min)Hops 1.6 IBU 
35.00 gm Saaz [3.20 %] (20 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
55.00 gm Saaz [3.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs European Lager II (Wyeast Labs #2247) [StaYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 15.65 L of water at 74.0 C 65.6 C 


best of luck

Paul


----------



## Jye (2/7/10)

Ive got a day off and internet connection has just been restored, so to celebrate Im knocking up 50L of American Wheat


----------



## Paul H (2/7/10)

Just finished a citra blend APA, off soon to a shortened workday.

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## bum (2/7/10)

Not sure what this is really but it is in my fermenter at the moment.

60% Weyermann Smoked
30% Maris Otter
3% pale choc
3% caraaroma
2% carafa spec II
2% dark crystal (for colour adjustment)
30g Northern Brewer @60
30g Williamette @ 5
Wyeast 1882

Was going for a smoked chocolate porter thing (after enjoying some dark chocolate at easter with a Schlenkerla Marzen and the idea for this popped into my head) but I had no idea what yeast to go for. Thought that if I mash high the drier result of the yeast might work in my favour but I ended up mashing a little low so I think it'll come out a little harsh. We'll see.


----------



## Kleiny (2/7/10)

Had a brewday today and tried something a little different, I made a vienna lager and a schwarzebier out of the same base beer. 

50L of Base beer
3.9kg pils
4kg munich
2.5kg vienna
100g carafa II

Then for the Schwarz
Steeped 
170g Choc
170g Carared
100g Roast
45g Carafa II

Added this to half of the above base beer in my HLT and boiled 28ish litres of both in my Kettle and HLT

Both were hopped with Hallertau
30g 6% at 60min (both beers)
10g 6% at 20min (Schwarz)
10g 6% at 10min (Vienna)
10g 6% flame out (Schwaz)

Boiled for 90min and chilled, both went on yeast from previous lager Wyeast Oktoberfest.

Both recipes came from jamils book and where combined to form the base beer.
Should be interesting

Kleiny


----------



## manticle (3/7/10)

Cream stout from the db but using Thames Valley II yeast instead of whatever I have written in there (maybe 1099?).

Simple cider with 18L of juice. Fresh apple will have to wait till next weekend. I need to step up the 4766 slant Airgead kindly sent me and I need one more fermenter to rack into one the crust forms.

Lost my manifold after emptying my grain in the dark Thursday eve. God knows how you lose a large rectangular copper structure in a suburban garden but I cannot, for the life of me, locate the ******* thing. Lucky I'm upgrading tuns in a week or so.

Had to put together a makeshift one from some spare transfer hose - wort runs clear almost immediately but boy is she slow to drain.


----------



## Pennywise (3/7/10)

Tomorrow brewing my first oatmeal stout, an extract recipe.

260g Med Crystal
260g Choc Malt
260g Rolled oats
100g Roast Barley
LDME to an SG of 1050
Bitter with EKG to 30-35 IBU
Ferment with Wyeast 1084 at19- 20 for first 3 quaters the up to 23 of last quater to help reduce diacetyl

Not sure on the oats quantities but spose I'll leave it there for the first go. Was inspired to brew this after trying Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout a few months ago


----------



## Kleiny (3/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Tomorrow brewing my first oatmeal stout, an extract recipe.
> 
> Not sure on the oats quantities but spose I'll leave it there for the first go. Was inspired to brew this after trying Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout a few months ago



I usually use more oats around 800g-1kg per 23l batch.

Good luck


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (3/7/10)

Just Pitched the yeast....

Name yet to be decided

Final Vol. 20 Litres

1.5KG Light Malt tin
50g Caramalt
75g Spec B
125g Vienna (i think it is anyway)
1Kg Dextrose

25g Northern Brewer
25g Hersbrucker 
@60min

25g Northern Brewer
25g Hersbrucker 
@20min

10g Northern Brewer
@ flame out.

Wyeast 1007 German Ale smackpack
O.G. 1040

This was just yet another freezer/cupboard cleanout..... will be very interested on how it turns out


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (3/7/10)

Currently out in the mancave brewing my Russian River Pliney The Elder. Absolute massive amount of hops. Kettle hops weigh in at 660gms for my 45ltr batch + another 500gms for dry hopping. First kettle hops were galena & chinook, absolutely divine aroma :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum (3/7/10)

I trust you've got a bucket of simcoe and centennial or two going in soon?


----------



## Pennywise (3/7/10)

Kleiny said:


> I usually use more oats around 800g-1kg per 23l batch.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks Kleiny, will up it to 5-600g this time and see how she travells



Back Yard Brewer said:


> Currently out in the mancave brewing my Russian River Pliney The Elder. Absolute massive amount of hops. Kettle hops weigh in at 660gms for my 45ltr batch + another 500gms for dry hopping. First kettle hops were galena & chinook, absolutely divine aroma :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:




I brewed a Pliney a few months ago, I was astonished that 2 pint glasses of hops would be going into the boil. and another dry hopped, lets just say there was no way the tap was going to work in the fermenter this time, had to bust out the dreded racking cane.


----------



## brettprevans (3/7/10)

I did a version if Pliny and it was devine. It won the zymogy beer of the year again. I'd love tp visit Russian river. They have some great beers. 
Happy brewing all.


----------



## mkstalen (3/7/10)

Today has been my first full extract, slight variation on DSGA.

1.5kg tin Light malt extract
1.5kg tin Wheat malt extract
500g Crystal steeped @ 75deg for 40min in 8L
500g LDME
12g Hallertau 60min (these were left over from a Euro lager)
10g Amarillo 60 min
25g Amarillo 15min
25g Amarillo 5min
10g Amarillo dry hop
Made up to 22L
Will pitch US-05 and ferment @ 18deg

Am about to add the flavour hops so don't have a SG yet. According to ianh's spreadsheet it should be 1.055 and get down to 1.014.

Plan on 2 weeks in primary, then rack into cube with gelatin finings & into fridge for 1 week. Then into keg.

I have my fingers crossed it turns out well. It certainly smells good at present (although SWMBO doesn't agree, but she's not a beer drinker...)


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (3/7/10)

bum said:


> I trust you've got a bucket of simcoe and centennial or two going in soon?




And some....

118.42 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
193.00 gm Galena [11.00 %] (90 min) Hops 100.4 IBU 
118.42 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
143.74 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (90 min) Hops 88.4 IBU 
71.36 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (45 min) Hops 37.7 IBU 
71.36 gm Columbus [14.00 %] (30 min) Hops 33.9 IBU 
217.89 gm Columbus [14.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
151.58 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
67.14 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops -


----------



## manticle (3/7/10)

manticle said:


> Lost my manifold after emptying my grain in the dark Thursday eve. God knows how you lose a large rectangular copper structure in a suburban garden but I cannot, for the life of me, locate the ******* thing.




Found it on top of one of the cacti.


----------



## bum (3/7/10)

Love the picture, BYB.

Pliny is an amazing beer. I hope you get to nail it.

I'm not confident in my practice enough yet to be doing such a pricey brew but one of my next few will be known as Pliny the Geriatric - I'll be trying an APA version aiming for the same hallmarks. To be honest I still doubt I can nail that (because it really is a sublime beer) but even if it misses the mark it can still be a very nice APA.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (3/7/10)

bum said:


> Love the picture, BYB.
> 
> Pliny is an amazing beer. I hope you get to nail it.
> 
> I'm not confident in my practice enough yet to be doing such a pricey brew but one of my next few will be known as Pliny the Geriatric - I'll be trying an APA version aiming for the same hallmarks. To be honest I still doubt I can nail that (because it really is a sublime beer) but even if it misses the mark it can still be a very nice APA.




Over your way in October, if Pliney turns out ok will have to bring a couple over

BYB





This is what 300gms looks like in 66ltrs of boiling wort.


----------



## Pennywise (3/7/10)

manticle said:


> Found it on top of one of the cacti.




Funny shit :lol:


----------



## MattC (4/7/10)

My wife enjoys the Stone and Wood Draught Ale with the passionfruit aroma and flavour from the galaxy hops, so She has commisioned me to brew her a similar beer. Oh well, i guess we all have to as we are told sometimes.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Draught Ale
Brewer: Matt Cawley
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 46.00 L 
Boil Size: 47.48 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 9.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.50 kg Barrett Burston Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 80.95 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 9.52 % 
1.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 9.52 % 
40.00 gm Galaxy-Flowers [14.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days)Hops - 
40.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (40 min) Hops 26.5 IBU 
35.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (10 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
35.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (0 min) (AromaHops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale  


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 10.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 27.40 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C


----------



## paulwolf350 (4/7/10)

Small twist on my schwartz added some black insted of carafa today,

Recipe: Schwartzbier II
Brewer: Paul Speechley
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 30.00 L 
Boil Size: 36.83 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 43.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.75 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 46.32 % 
2.75 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 46.32 % 
0.16 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.74 % 
0.16 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 2.74 % 
0.11 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 1.89 % 
90.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.60 %] (60 min)Hops 21.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Czech Pilsner Lager (Wyeast Labs #2278) [SYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.94 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 15.48 L of water at 74.1 C 65.6 C


----------



## j1gsaw (4/7/10)

Just started the boil on an ESB.
4.5kg m/o
500g maize
300g med crystal

20g EKG / 60
20g Progress / 40
20g Pro /20
20g Pro /10

dry hop 30g 7 days.
wyeast 1968. No chill.

Then im off fishing, what a day.


----------



## manticle (4/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Funny shit :lol:




Should have taken a photo. The makeshift one took forever to drain (although it also gave me close to 15 more gravity points than I was expecting) and it was only on the way back from emptying the spent grain that I saw this copper thing hanging on top of a cactus. Still can't for the life of me, work out how it got there.


----------



## bum (4/7/10)

Here's my guess: it fell out onto the ground or where-ever you were tipping your grain and you decided to put it on top of the cactus - "There's no way I'll lose it here. As if I'd miss it sitting on top of a cactus!"


----------



## manticle (4/7/10)

Unfortunately the fact that I have absolutely no memory of doing any such thing combined with the fact that none of the cactus has been eaten, smoked or made into a tea suggests it was in fact the little brewing gremlins that sometimes break my hydrometer, stick my sparge and hide my flat head screwdriver.


----------



## grod5 (4/7/10)

Tomorrow I will be brewing:

Recipe: JZ Bo Pils
Brewer: Greg
Asst Brewer: Molly(*)
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.15 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 7.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 93.46 % 
0.35 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.54 % 
50.00 gm Saaz [3.20 %] (60 min) Hops 18.0 IBU 
60.00 gm Saaz [3.20 %] (30 min) Hops 16.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [3.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) Yeast-Lager 

daniel


----------



## DiscoStu (6/7/10)

Pitched the yeast my first Porter last night after brewing on Sunday

Brown Porter

23L
OG 1.054, 56EBC, 31IBU

4.8Kg JW Traditional Ale Malt
0.3kg JW Chocolate Malt
0.3kg JW Light Crystal Malt
0.25kg Brown Malt
0.05kg Black Malt

30gm Challenger @ 60mins
20gm Challender @ 15mins

Nottingham Dry Yeast

Stu


----------



## warra48 (6/7/10)

Brewed this one this morning. 
It's probably not truly to style, as it's too dark, but I don't mind. It's just a recipe I made up, and it doesn't try to clone or copy anything.

English IPA

Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Actual OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 27.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 59.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 92.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes
Mash Time: 120 Minutes at 66C

5000.00 gm Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 88.50 % 
200.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 3.54 % 
200.00 gm Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2Grain 3.54 % 
200.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 3.54 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Wheat Malt (1100.0 EBC) Grain 0.88 % 
35.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (90 min) Hops 27.1 IBU 
35.00 gm First Gold '06 [7.90 %] (90 min) Hops 27.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (Dry Hop 7 daysHops - 
40.00 gm Fuggles [4.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [StarteYeast-Ale]


----------



## Effect (6/7/10)

Well, have a lot on my to brew list, including a Black IPA, something english for the ale-ticipation comp and a tripel so I can use the 3787 I have on the stirplate. To little time and too much to brew. Coped out and have just crushed the grain for one of my 10 min IPAs. Going for centennial this time (have done chinook and amarillo so far).

95% Base malt
5% Carapils

OG 1.060
Mash at 67 degrees

10 minute addition of centennial to 60 IBU. Haven't worked it out yet but probably between 150 and 170 grams for a 23 litre batch.

Fermenting with slurry from a pale ale (us-05) at whatever temp my fridge can hold it at. I set it to 20 but the ales won't get past 18 - as it is so cold here.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## drsmurto (6/7/10)

Phillip said:


> Well, have a lot on my to brew list, including a Black IPA, something english for the ale-ticipation comp and a tripel so I can use the 3787 I have on the stirplate. To little time and too much to brew. Coped out and have just crushed the grain for one of my 10 min IPAs. Going for centennial this time (have done chinook and amarillo so far).
> 
> 95% Base malt
> 5% Carapils
> ...



Plenty of WY1469 here for when you want to brew something subtle


----------



## Scruffy (6/7/10)

BIAB 8Kg Maris Otter in 45l.

Amarillo
Cascade
Simcoe

...mix em together and add 90g after the first 10 or so minutes (let it do its thing first) and 90g with 10 minutes to go.

Dry hop the remaining (probably another 90g...)

1882 (3 litre starter this time...)

Double Haze IPA.


----------



## yardy (9/7/10)

Aussie Altbier

3600 Pilsner
1000 Vienna
0230 Carapils
0050 Carafa ll

Australian Tettnang @ 4.7% to 24 IBU

US-05

cheers

Dave


----------



## mccuaigm (9/7/10)

I'm gonna brew this one tomorrow hopefully

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: #22 Mad Capp Pale Ale
Brewer: Goldy
Asst Brewer: Mad Max
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 23.15 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 17.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.40 kg Pale Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.3 EBC) Grain 88.08 % 
0.35 kg Carapils/Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 9.07 % 
0.08 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 2.07 % 
0.03 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1300.0 EBCGrain 0.78 % 
23.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 37.9 IBU 
18.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (0 min) (Aroma HopHops - 
1 Pkgs SafAle American S-05 (Fermentis #S-05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## manticle (9/7/10)

Some kind of alt version 3.1

Altbier

Type:	All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color: 18 HCU (~11 SRM) 
Bitterness: 40 IBU
OG: 1.057
FG: 1.010
Alcohol:	6.1% v/v (4.8% w/w)
Grain: 1kg Simpsons MO (only pale malt on hand - would probably use pilsner if available)
2kg Wey Vienna
2kg Wey Munich
250g Dingemans biscuit
30g Carafa II special
500g JW Wheat malt
Mash:	70% efficiency, 65 degrees C
Boil: 60 minutes	
SG 1.039	
32 liters
Hops: 40g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 20 min.)
20g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
20g Tettnanger (aroma)

Salt additions: 
Mash - 
2 g CaSO4
1g CaCl2
2g CaCO3

Boil
1g CaCl2
2gCaSO4


I've been using approximately the same salt additions for a while as I'm not quite getting my head around what I should be doing. They were calculated for me by Chris at GG for a beer designed to showcase both hops and malt and certainly I have noticed the brightness of my hops increase. I've made dark beers and paler beers using the same salt additions and I've found the same thing.

However I would like to get a better understanding of what it is I'm actually doing but the discussion, even among experienced brewers seems sometimes to be at odds. For the moment we'll see how we go. Again I want to push malt and hops bitterness and flavour.


----------



## Tony (9/7/10)

Bulls Head Special Bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.33
Anticipated EBC: 17.5
Anticipated IBU: 36.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.0 8.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
10.0 1.00 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100
8.0 0.80 kg. TF Flaked Maize UK 1.040 0
2.0 0.20 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 160

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.90 31.2 45 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.50 3.6 15 min.
40.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.50 1.9 5 min.


Yeast
-----

SO-4 Dry to use the pack up thats been in my fridge for 12 months


----------



## manticle (10/7/10)

manticle said:


> Some kind of alt version 3.1
> 
> Altbier
> 
> ...



Slight variations. Didn't realise I was nearly out of munich so 600g munich, 2.5 MO.

Also decided to pull a decoction 20 minutes in for Mash out to try and get a bit of melanoiden character.

Using WY 1007


----------



## randyrob (10/7/10)

*English IPA* (English IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (P): 14.7
Colour (SRM): 10.8 (EBC): 21.3
Bitterness (IBU): 43.8 (Average)

95% Maris Otter Malt
5% Caramunich III

1.6 g/L Fuggles (4.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Styrian Golding (5% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Fuggles (4.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Styrian Golding (5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

No Chill into a cube (using continued isomerization formula ~ 60 IBU)

Fermented at 20C with PRO-69 - ENGLISH THAMES ALE

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## brando (10/7/10)

Brewing this tonight...

Style: Bohemian Pilsner
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 30.68 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 93.46 % 
0.35 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.54 % 
40.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.30 %] (70 min)Hops 28.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [3.60 %] (15 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [3.60 %] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gelatin (Primary 4.0 days) Misc 
7.00 gm Polyclar (Secondary 3.0 days) Misc 
2 Pkgs Swiss Lager S-189 (Craftbrewer #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: BIAB
Total Grain Weight: 5.35 kg
----------------------------
BIAB
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 20.00 L of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.50 L of water at 99.7 C 78.0 C


----------



## Fourstar (11/7/10)

Double brew day to begin filling my 6 empty kegs! h34r: 

A Honey Rye Wheat quaffer and an American Amber. :super: 


Ryebox Honey Ale 
Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer 

Type: All Grain
Date: 29/06/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 56.60 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 18.87 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (8.9 SRM) Grain 9.43 % 
0.30 kg Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (35.0 SRM) Grain 5.66 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 30.2 IBU 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Honey (1.0 SRM) Sugar 9.43 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.96 % 
Bitterness: 30.2 IBU
Est Color: 7.0 SRM 

Mash Profile 
60 min Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 72.8 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 82.5 C 73.0 C 

Notes
3g CaSO4 Mash
6g CaCl2 Boil 




Redskinners ale 
American Amber Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 29/06/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 80.36 % 
0.30 kg Aromatic Malt (simpsons) (30.0 SRM) Grain 5.36 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 5.36 % 
0.20 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.57 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 3.57 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 1.79 % 
30.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 31.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (10 min) Hops 14.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.07 %
Bitterness: 55.8 IBU
Est Color: 15.2 SRM

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 16.38 L of water at 72.8 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.24 L of water at 83.8 C 73.0 C 


Notes
CaCl2 to Mash
CaSO4 to Boil


----------



## raven19 (11/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> 0.30 kg Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (35.0 SRM) Grain 5.66 %
> 0.50 kg Honey (1.0 SRM) Sugar 9.43 %



Wow, sounds interesting fella. Put me down for a couple if I sneak a win in SC this arvo!   :lol:


----------



## theover (11/7/10)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Traditional Bock
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Traditional Bock
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.78 L
Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 16.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.52 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 46.87 % 
3.52 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 46.87 % 
0.41 kg Simpsons Med Crystal (80.0 SRM) Grain 5.45 % 
0.06 kg Pale Choc (200.0 SRM) Grain 0.81 % 
46.70 gm Hallertauer [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 28.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) [StarteYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 7.52 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Dough in Add 30.07 L of water at 50.4 C 48.0 C 
20 min Step Add 0.00 L of water at 55.0 C 55.0 C 
30 min Step Add 0.00 L of water at 65.0 C 65.0 C 
20 min Step Add 0.00 L of water at 70.0 C  70.0 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (12/7/10)

Tried my hand at my first Marzen in the lead up to Oktoberfest... Brewed on US05 in July at 16*C 

1.5kg LDME
500 sugar
1.0kg Munich II
500g Caramunich II
250g Carafoam
250g Melanoidin
32g Northern Brewer 9.5%AA @ 60 [24 IBU]
15g Hallertau 4.0%AA @ 15 [2 IBU]
25g Tettnanger 4.0%AA @ 0 [0 IBU]
US05
26L total

Hopefully it will come out a nice easy quaffer for Oktoberfest but I'm thinking it might be a bit too dark for my non beer enthusiast mates... The next batch will be a Kolsch to take care of those scared of a bit of colour in their beer 

edit: all grains were milled on my new Crank and Stein mill that I finally built a base and hopper for, gap set to 0.8mm :beerbang:


----------



## eric8 (13/7/10)

I brewed this on Sunday, Muggs Bitter

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 82.47 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 10.31 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.12 % 
0.10 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 2.06 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 1.03 % 
20.00 gm Warrior [15.10 %] (60 min) Hops 32.9 IBU 
35.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (15 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 

I am going to use Wyeast 1968 London ESB got a starter going now.


----------



## jyo (14/7/10)

Did this last night:

Blonde Ale
23 litres
4500 bb galaxy
300 Wey vienna
800 cooked rice

mash at 66 for 90 mins 

30 cascade @ 60mins
20 Saaz @ 20 mins
20 Saaz @ 1 mins

22 IBU's
US 05


----------



## Effect (14/7/10)

Should be throwing down an english IPA...

92% Base
8% Medium Crystal

Target to bitter
Challanger for flavour and aroma.

1.055 OG
44 IBU

1469


Does the OG:BU work out alright? Or do I need more bitterness?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## drsmurto (14/7/10)

Phillip said:


> Should be throwing down an english IPA...
> 
> 92% Base
> 8% Medium Crystal
> ...




Less crystal, more IBU.

Personally I'd drop the crystal down to no more than 5% as with that OG you will get plenty of malt character. Bump up the IBU to 48-50. 

Just as an FYI, my best IPA was/is 98% MO, 2% pale choc, challenger to 50 IBU. OG 1.058.


----------



## Fourstar (14/7/10)

raven19 said:


> Wow, sounds interesting fella. Put me down for a couple if I sneak a win in SC this arvo!   :lol:



i opened the cube yesterday to pitch onto some 1272 top crop. Hit with a biiig waft of honey in the face. a big woodsy homey aroma. I dont know what effect 5% cararye will have on this one but you can be assured it will have a definitive honey component to it.


----------



## reviled (15/7/10)

Woohoo, im back B) after this site being randomly blocked on my pc for the past 6 months?? But oh well... Man, missed this place tho!! 

Knocked this out last Monday

Amber IPA

3kg Global Pils
2.1kg Kolsch
360g Global Munich 360g Carapils
180g CaraRed
60g Chocolate - Added late

90 - 20g Columbus 14.2%
60 - 7g Simcoe 12.2%, 7g Columbus 14.2%
30 -7g Simcoe, 7g Columbus
15 20g Simcoe, 20g Columbus
10 - 20g Cascade 5.8%
1 - 14g Simcoe, 14g Columbus
Dry - 14g each of Simcoe, Columbus, Centennial, Amarillo and Cascade

US-05


And ive got this planned for the coming weekend...

5kg Golden Promise
500g Global Munich
420g Global CaraLight
310g Biscuit

75 - 10g Summit 15.8%
20 - 15g Summit 15.8%, 15g Amarillo 7.5%, 15g Cascade 5.8%
15 - 20g Summit 15.8%, 20g Amarillo 7.5%
5 - 15g Cascade 5.8%
Dry - 12g Summit, 18g Amarillo, 12g Cascade

US-05


----------



## mckenry (15/7/10)

reviled said:


> Woohoo, im back B) after this site being randomly blocked on my pc for the past 6 months?? But oh well... Man, missed this place tho!!
> 
> Knocked this out last Monday
> 
> ...



Hey Reviled, welcome back! Thought you may have chucked it in or maybe you were building a 3V system.... r u still BIAB?
Man, you sure love your hops!


----------



## reviled (15/7/10)

mckenry said:


> Hey Reviled, welcome back! Thought you may have chucked it in or maybe you were building a 3V system.... r u still BIAB?
> Man, you sure love your hops!



Cheers buddy, would never chuck in this hobby, have still been posting regularly over here

Currently still BIAB, but if you can keep a secret, ill tell you that I recently acquired an 85litre kettle and a water pump B) 

So the plan is, to convert my existing 30litre kettle into a mash tun, make an HLT out of a plastic bucket fermenter, and use the 85litre as my boiler... Still pondering whether to go electric or 4 ring gas burner tho, and im just getting the bits as they come up for cheap cos my budget is fairly minimal... 

And yes, I do love my hops :icon_drool2: Specially the US varieties - I tried an IPA in the US with Summit and Nugget hops and it was like drinking hop resin, seriously awesome!


----------



## bum (15/7/10)

That first beer looks magic, reviled. 

What are Summit hops like? Never used them (or come across anyone else using them). Can you think of any commercial beers that use them that I might know?


----------



## Bribie G (15/7/10)

I reckon a few of us should hop over to that NZ forum regularly, seeing as we would be well fckd without New Zealand hops here, I reckon it would be a great site to drop into. Welcome back, I was also wondering what had happened.


----------



## reviled (15/7/10)

Warra regularly heads over, the NZ home brew scene is rapidly growing with lots of interesting things happening! Just not as much foot traffic on our forum...

Bum - Summit hops are an extremely rare dwarf variety of hop, which apparantly grows really short and requires hand picking, I was lucky to get 250gms as my mate got a few kilos for a commercial contract brew which is currently being drunk around NZ and tasting awesome!! If you come over to NZ in the next few weeks you may be lucky enough to try this - http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/liberty-brewi...mmt-ipa/125285/ For me it starts out sweet but the bitterness accumulates on the palate, really weird but so awesome!! 

Commercial wise - Green Flash IIPA, hopped with Summit and Nugget all the way through and by crikey is it hoppy, seriously I had never had anything as hoppy as this in my life, resin's, oils, cheek cutting bitterness!!! :icon_drool2: 

Other than that, probably only American brewed craft beers would use it i'd say??


----------



## bum (15/7/10)

Recently had a big session in the States so I might have had one but who knows? Didn't get hold of a Green Flash IIPA, had a few of theirs but not that one, sadly.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Effect (15/7/10)

So, double brew day today!

Belgian Golden Strong

5.40 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (2.0 SRM) Grain 65.0 % 
2.08 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 25.0 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [10.50%] (60 min) Hops 24.3 IBU 
23.00 gm Saaz [3.60%] (15 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
0.83 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 10.0 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat

and

Another 10 min IPA, this time Pacific Gem

95% Base
5% Carapils

1.060

10 min addition of Pacific Gem to 60 IBU. (actually had to do a 12 min addition because I only had 90 grams of the organic pacific gem).

Pacman


----------



## drsmurto (15/7/10)

Phillip said:


> So, double brew day today!
> 
> Belgian Golden Strong
> 
> ...



Neither look very english to me..... :huh: :lol:


----------



## Nick JD (15/7/10)

Boiling right now:

2.8kg Ale Malt
0.2kg Wheat Malt
0.2kg Dextrose
0.15kg Melanoiden
20g PoR for 60min

S189 @ 12C

Oh yeah. Crisp and quenching.


----------



## Effect (16/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Neither look very english to me..... :huh: :lol:



Probably a good thing I didn't brew anything engrish - I would have definitly gone for the top crop before you sms!

Still working out that recipe...wasn't going to brew 2 beers - but when the organic pacific gem arrived, it looked at me and said 'hey phillip, did you know that I am exactly the right amount for a 10 minute addition? Brew with me, brew with me' So yeah - if you hops say that - you pretty much have to do what they say.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Scruffy (16/7/10)

randyrob said:


> ENGLISH THAMES ALE



[giggle] :icon_vomit: [/giggle]


----------



## marksfish (16/7/10)

lagers

6.5 kg J.W pils
750 gms J.W dark munich
500 gms J.W light munich
1.0 kg dex.

35 gms perle 8.3 AA 60" =17.0 ibu
35 gms hall/hers 3.5AA 60" =7.2ibu

42 litres split in half 1st 2042 danish lager, 2nd half 2308 munich lager.


----------



## randyrob (16/7/10)

*Flogging a Dead horse an American IPA by Halfluck Brewing*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (P): 14.7
Colour (SRM): 8.1 (EBC): 16.0
Bitterness (IBU): 63.4 (Average)

82% Pale Ale Malt
10% Munich I
5% Wheat Malt
3% Caramunich I

0.4 g/L Magnum (14.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial, Simcoe, Citra) (9.6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial, Simcoe, Citra) (9.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
4 g/L Hop Mix (Cascade, Centenial, Simcoe, Citra) (9.6% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## reviled (16/7/10)

No dry hop Rob? 

What are the citra hops like?


----------



## jakub76 (16/7/10)

This has become my house lager, really easy drinking and a delicious, layered 'soft' flavour - wish I could explain it better.

4kg Pilsner Malt
250g CaraPils
1kg Rice (long grain boiled for an hour)

33g Hallertauer 6.3% 60 minutes gives it around 21 IBU (27 Rager)

mash at 67C, 90 minute boil

Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager @ 10C up to 12.5C at end - finishes at 1.011

It fits BJCP as a Premium American Lager but has a lot more flavour than any commercial example I have tried.


----------



## yardy (17/7/10)

got this down today

*Irish Red 2*

4500 Golden Promise
0.200 Roast Barley
0.170 Pale Crystal
0.170 Dark Crystal
0.150 Flaked Barley

Aurora Super Styrian to 25 IBU with a FO addition of 10 gm

cheers


----------



## raven19 (17/7/10)

Mini Batch using the RIMS for the first time on a brew. On the boil right now.

Recipe: Mocha Porter (Kabooby's)
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 12.00 L 
Boil Size: 16.48 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 35.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.77 kg Pilsner (3.0 SRM) Grain 58.76 % 
0.52 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 17.28 % 
0.23 kg Choc Pale (500.0 SRM) Grain 7.78 % 
0.18 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 6.05 % 
0.13 kg Carapils (4.0 SRM) Grain 4.42 % 
0.10 kg Crystal, Medium (150.0 SRM) Grain 3.46 % 
0.07 kg Carafa Special II (3.0 SRM) Grain 2.25 % 
12.71 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
12.71 gm Glacier [5.20 %] (60 min) Hops 13.5 IBU 
5.09 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
5.09 gm Glacier [5.20 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU  
1 Pkgs 1056 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Ravens RIMS (3.5L/kg)
Total Grain Weight: 3.02 kg
----------------------------
Ravens RIMS (3.5L/kg)
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Mash In Add 10.55 L of water at 53.8 C 50.0 C 
40 min RIMS Step 1 Heat to 67.0 C over 20 min 67.0 C 
5 min Mash Out - RIMS steAdd 0.01 L of water and heat to 78.078.0 C


----------



## Fourstar (18/7/10)

Pooey beer

10kg poo

some hops

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
LLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Fourstar (18/7/10)

GOAT BEER

3 kg goat malt
8kg beer malt
.2 kg rook malt
.000003445566 kg sook malt

.0000455867 calcium sulphate
.000657 calcium carbonate
.001238calcium chloride

1/8 x .0112678 woops I have forgotten to make the pancake mix for tomorrow



Who put the pink whirly lacy stuff on my head?


----------



## Barry (18/7/10)

Heating water for a Vienna and Munich Dunkel. Ran out of Munich malt so increased the Vienna malt and melanoidan for each. Life is great.


----------



## Effect (18/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> GOAT BEER
> 
> 3 kg goat malt
> 8kg beer malt
> ...



Gold!! Somebody pass out at a case swap with AHB logged in?


----------



## brettprevans (18/7/10)

raven19 said:


> Mini Batch using the RIMS for the first time on a brew. On the boil right now.
> 
> Recipe: Mocha Porter (Kabooby's)
> TYPE: All Grain
> ...


What a screwy recipe! In a good way. Never ever thought of using glacier in anything but light lagers and pils. Went searching and yup BYO and a few other articles recon it's an ok sub for fuggles. Would never have come up with that. And sinnce I've just found out I'm all out of uk hops and want a porter... This has moved to top of the line as I've got heaps of glacier and Amarillo. Nice work raven/kabooby.

Ps kinda jeleous about ur rims raven. I want my herms setup!


----------



## yardy (18/7/10)

hey fourstar, whats with the queer sig ?


----------



## Bribie G (18/7/10)

jakub76 said:


> This has become my house lager, really easy drinking and a delicious, layered 'soft' flavour - wish I could explain it better.
> 
> 4kg Pilsner Malt
> 250g CaraPils
> ...



Make that 333 Carapils as I'm a lazy bastard and that's three brews out of one bag :lol: Then sub 20g POR flowers and that's exactly what I've entered in the BABBs annual comp as my Aussie Lager. I know what you mean about that soft flavour, bugger still six hours till beer oclock <_<

EDIT:

Today, using the same framework I'm doing an American Cream Ale

4000 Galaxy Pilsener
333 Carapils
1000 Maize (polenta)

20 Galena 90 mins
Pacman

Trying out my new Crown Exposed element. Look our Urnie you ain't going to be in that Ladies Bingo Church Hall they told you about at Urn school haha :lol:


----------



## joecast (18/7/10)

american brown ale inspired by moo brew dark and two brothers growler:
hopefully the simple hop schedule turns out well. getting tired of lots of hop additions so this may end up being a standard. 

Brown Ale 

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.56
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.07
Anticipated SRM: 23.2
Anticipated IBU: 37.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 22.35 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.045 SG 11.18 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
84.7 3.86 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
6.1 0.28 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
4.1 0.19 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381
4.1 0.19 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
1.0 0.05 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 558

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Magnum Pellet 14.00 23.9 60 min.
60.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 13.3 10 min.


----------



## Tony (18/7/10)

yardy said:


> hey fourstar, whats with the queer sig ?



:lol: GOLD! Definately left himself logged on somewhere 

I did that to my brother. he is a moderator for a chat forum and he stayed logged on on my laptop...... his entire profile changed for the worse  He liked to eat his own poo hehe.

back on topic.......... im brewing this right now.

Oktoberfest

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.60
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.40
Anticipated EBC: 16.9
Anticipated IBU: 29.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
51.7 6.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
34.5 4.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
10.3 1.20 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
3.4 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carabohemien Germany 1.034 200

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
140.00 g. Saphire Pellet 4.50 28.0 40 min.
40.00 g. Saphire Pellet 4.50 1.8 5 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 2487 Hella-Bock (aka WLP833)


----------



## raven19 (18/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> What a screwy recipe! In a good way. Never ever thought of using glacier in anything but light lagers and pils. Went searching and yup BYO and a few other articles recon it's an ok sub for fuggles. Would never have come up with that. And sinnce I've just found out I'm all out of uk hops and want a porter... This has moved to top of the line as I've got heaps of glacier and Amarillo. Nice work raven/kabooby.
> 
> Ps kinda jeleous about ur rims raven. I want my herms setup!



Cheers fella! More updates and pics to follow this arvo mate on the RIMS. Its raining here atm, hoping to crank out another small batch of something if the weather clears...

I have had the Glacier hops for a while, about time I got around to using them.


----------



## MattC (18/7/10)

In the boil now, Northern English Brown..

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.60 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.6 EBC) Grain 84.50 % 
0.43 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 EBC) Grain 4.21 % 
0.34 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (95.0 EBC) Grain 3.37 % 
0.34 kg Carared (60.0 EBC) Grain 3.37 % 
0.26 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 2.53 % 
0.21 kg Choclolate Malt (1200.0 EBC) Grain 2.02 % 
40.00 gm Target [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 23.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (10 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale


----------



## zoidbergmerc (18/7/10)

I've got 50L of my Apple Pear and Raspberry cider brewing, 46L of Amber Ale, 23L pale Ale (fat yak clone)

Now I've got 3kg of light malt extract, 3kg of Wheat malt extract, 50g Fuggles hops, 50g Goldings hops and 100g Saaz Hops aswells as some crystal, dark crystal, roasted barely and chocolate malt.

Any ideas on what I could make next?


----------



## manticle (18/7/10)

zoidbergmerc said:


> light malt extract, Fuggles hops, Goldings hops, crystal, dark crystal, roasted barely and chocolate malt.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what I could make next?



Stout or porter



> Wheat malt extract, Saaz Hops



Weizen

A few of us brewed yesterday on Fents' system, split 8 ways, 2 brews back to back (just under 140 L total I think)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Vic Xmas Sawp Day beer
Brewer: Manticle and Hutch 
Asst Brewer: Warm beer, beerdingo and some other helpers whose names beer has obliterated from my memory
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 70.00 L 
Boil Size: 90.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 19.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 56.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
20.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 90.91 % 
1.00 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 4.55 % 
100.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 42.7 IBU 
100.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 13.9 IBU 
50.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
50.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 22.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 60.00 L of water at 71.0 C 65.0 C

My cube will be fermented with US05 and dry hopped with chinook and maybe some amarillo.


----------



## glennheinzel (18/7/10)

Special/Best/Premium Bitter (variant of Dr Smurto's LandLord)

Size: 19.0 L
Efficiency: 67.0%

Original Gravity: 1.044 (1.040 - 1.048)
Terminal Gravity: 1.011 (1.008 - 1.012)
Alcohol: 4.27% (3.8% - 4.6%)
Bitterness: 30.1 (25.0 - 40.0)

Ingredients:
4.0 kg Simpsons Maris Otter Pale
0.15 kg Simpsons Dark Crystal Malt

30.0 g Challenger (6.1%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 min
24.0 g East Kent Goldings (4.8%) - added during boil, boiled 10.0 min
24.0 g Styrian Goldings (4.8%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min


----------



## glennheinzel (18/7/10)

Roggenbier (mostly based on Jamils recipe)

Size: 20.0 L
Efficiency: 66.0%

Original Gravity: 1.054 (1.046 - 1.056)
Terminal Gravity: 1.014 (1.010 - 1.014)
Alcohol: 5.33% (4.5% - 6.0%)
Bitterness: 18.3 (10.0 - 20.0)

Ingredients:
1.4 kg Light Munich Malt
2.6 kg Rye Malt
1.2 kg Bohemian Pilsner Malt
0.45 kg Caramunich TYPE II
.06 kg Carafa Special TYPE II
26.0 g Tettnanger (4.2%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
12.0 g Tettnanger (4.2%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min


----------



## randyrob (18/7/10)

reviled said:


> No dry hop Rob?
> 
> What are the citra hops like?





Hey Mate,

Nah no dry hops, not really a big fan to tell you the truth I know the yanks go overboard with them adding several additions during primary/secondary etc
I find i get bored of the flavour very quickly.

Citra is very nice but i've only used it in blends this far it definately adds to the complexity of my usual mix of yankie hops

Rob.


----------



## winkle (21/7/10)

Rob - Citra seems to go well with Galaxy from what I've tasted - similar but different enough to add some complexity.

I think I'm over-due for a triple, so sometime in the next 3 days.....

Tripplette D'Hogshead 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 27.37 L 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Brew Pot (6+gal) and Igloo/Gott Cooler (5 Gal) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 70.51 % 
0.70 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 8.97 % 
0.30 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 3.85 % 
0.20 kg Wheat, Flaked (1.6 SRM) Grain 2.56 % 
0.10 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 1.28 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 23.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (20 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 cup Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 12.82 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.086 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.89 % 
Bitterness: 30.2 IBU Calories: 803 cal/l 
Est Color: 4.7 SRM 

Sugar to be added at day three "candied". 
Hmmm, might unleash the Wyeast "Unibroue" on this instead of 3787 :unsure:


----------



## bradsbrew (21/7/10)

This recipe will probably change 3 times before I brew it on friday night.

Kallangur Best Bitter (Special/Best/Premium Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (P): 10.7
Colour (SRM): 9.4 (EBC): 18.5
Bitterness (IBU): 28.5 (Average)

49.5% Maris Otter Malt
39.6% Golden Promise Malt
2.48% Cane Sugar
3.96% Crystal 120
2.48% Wheat Malt
1.98% Special-B

0.7 g/l East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l First Gold (7.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/l Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/l First Gold (7.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20c with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## basement_brewer (21/7/10)

I am trying out this recipe over the weekend. 

Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter 
TYPE: All Grain 
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications 
-------------------------- 
Batch Size: 23.50 L 
Boil Size: 29.65 L 
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG 
Estimated Color: 4.1 SRM 
Estimated IBU: 35.1 IBU 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 % 
Boil Time: 60 Minutes 

Ingredients: 
------------ 
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.90 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (2Grain 100.00 % 
60.00 gm Whitbread Golding Variety (WGV) [5.50 %] Hops 35.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Whitbread Golding Variety (WGV) [5.50 %] Hops - 
0.62 tsp Gelatin (Secondary 5.0 hours) Misc 
1.24 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge 
Total Grain Weight: 4.90 kg 
---------------------------- 
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge 
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 12.78 L of water at 74.7 C 67.0 C

Ferment at 21C


----------



## scrumpy (24/7/10)

here is todays brew people!! 

my next session beer, gonna give Dark Jaggery suger in this one, my last brown ale has a % of it and was tasting lovely outa the ferm into the bottle earlyer this week...

better get to it....... :icon_cheers: 
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: mild one
Brewer: Daniel
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.94 L
Estimated OG: 1.036 SG
Estimated Color: 35.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.15 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 67.80 % 
0.52 kg Bairds Crystal Malt (150.0 EBC) Grain 16.42 % 
0.16 kg Joe White Chocolate Malt (700.0 EBC) Grain 5.05 % 
32.24 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
0.34 kg Dark Jaggery (0.0 EBC) Sugar 10.73 % 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 2.83 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 7.37 L of water at 56.3 C 50.0 C 
45 min Saccharification Heat to 67.8 C over 15 min 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## winkle (24/7/10)

scrumpy said:


> here is todays brew people!!
> 
> my next session beer, gonna give Dark Jaggery suger in this one, my last brown ale has a % of it and was tasting lovely outa the ferm into the bottle earlyer this week...
> 
> ...



Should be a good one scrumpy, it'll be interesting to see how that sugar goes in a mild - I think every commercial (UK) mild I've had, has a quite high amount of sugar (presumably white beet sugar) in the bill.
Gotta love a good mild and I've got a pile of palm sugar in the fridge, hmmm.
Save me a sample?
Edit: brain not coffeed yet.


----------



## manticle (24/7/10)

Crushed Apple Cider

5kg Royal Gala
5kg Pink Lady
5 kg Granny Smith
5 kg Jonathon
5 kg Fuji
5 kgGolden delicious
5 kg pears
2 kg corella pears
WY 4766


----------



## Nick JD (24/7/10)

POR PA (18L)

2.8kg BB Ale
0.2kg BB Wheat
0.2kg Caraamber
0.1kg Melanoiden
20g POR 60min
10g POR 20min
10g POR 5min
US05 @ 19C


----------



## jakub76 (24/7/10)

Manticle - How big is that batch of cider?

I've never made one, looks like a hell of a lot of fruit.


----------



## manticle (24/7/10)

I've never made a full batch with just fruit - only half/half Store juice/apples. I've been meaning to do this for a long time though.

It is dependent on how juicy the apples themselves are but I expect a yield of around 20-25 litres. I think the general average is around 2/3 juice volume to weight.

just cleaning all the equipment now - will be passing through a grape crusher, then juicing with a household juicer.


----------



## Screwtop (24/7/10)

manticle said:


> Crushed Apple Cider
> 
> 5kg Royal Gala
> 5kg Pink Lady
> ...




Watching this with interest, only ever used Juice with the odd bit of fruit.

Screwy


----------



## mmuhling (24/7/10)

My brew for next weekend (hopefully). Bit of an experiment, not expecting to much. But any feedback is always welcome

Brewer: Matthew Muhling
Boil Size: 21.75 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Horny Horse Brewhaus 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 85.94 % 
0.20 kg Carafa III (Weyermann) (525.0 SRM) Grain 3.13 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 2.34 % 
0.10 kg Wheat, Roasted (Joe White) (750.0 SRM) Grain 1.56 % 
15.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 12.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
28.30 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.20 kg wattleseed (Boil 2.0 min) Misc 
0.45 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 7.03 % 
2 Pkgs Belgian Saison I Ale (White Labs #WLP565) [Starter 35 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.083 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.023 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.77 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 20.1 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 32.8 SRM Color: Color


----------



## drsmurto (24/7/10)

manticle said:


> Crushed Apple Cider
> 
> 5kg Royal Gala
> 5kg Pink Lady
> ...



Another interested onlooker.

I've done 1 cider where i juiced the apples, was equal parts granny, fuji and a red apple whose named i forgot. Used the same yeast as you.

To my untrained palate the cider had a greater depth, more apple flavour. 

Very keen to hear how a more complex blend turns out.


----------



## jakub76 (24/7/10)

Tomorrow I'll be trying a simple Australian Pale Ale

4.5kg Pale (Joe White)
200g Wheat Malt
100g Crystal 65

25g POR pellets 8.9% for 60 min - 24 IBU (31 IBU Rager)

Coopers Yeast

I plan on mashing at 64, any other ideas on how to get it to finish dry without adding sugar?
I've never used POR, keeping it to a bittering addition to be safe and so I can get two brews out of my 50g packet.
Am I better off keeping 5-10g for a flavour addition and keeping the bitterness a little lower?


----------



## winkle (24/7/10)

Bah, needed a few things for the Triple - so I put it on the back burner for this baby,

Galaxy Imperium 
Imperial IPA 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Boil Size: 24.04 L 
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.70 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 74.03 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 12.99 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 6.49 % 
25.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 31.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Nugget [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 10.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (30 min) Hops 19.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (15 min) Hops 12.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (5 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.26 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 6.49 % 
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.090 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.026 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.51 % 
Bitterness: 73.7 IBU Calories: 793 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.9 SRM 

Just about to no-chill :icon_cheers:

Edit: Post boil = SG 1.092, might have to crack a beer.


----------



## Effect (24/7/10)

jakub76 said:


> Tomorrow I'll be trying a simple Australian Pale Ale
> 
> 4.5kg Pale (Joe White)
> 200g Wheat Malt
> ...




My mash schedule for Aussie pales is 62 for 45min and 68 for 45 min. I use a decoction to raise the temp and to raise to mashout. I got this mash regime idea from butters - who produced probably one of the best Aussie pales I have had.

It tastes full bodied but then fades away to dryness - making you want to drink more.


----------



## jakub76 (24/7/10)

Thanks Phillip that sounds great - I might give it a shot.


----------



## bum (24/7/10)

This is the first time I've had absolutely no GB stocks since I started brewing so decided to do something about it today.

2.5kg ginger (some reserved from boil for cube and primary)
2kg raw sugar
500g dark brown sugar
20 cardamom pods
10 short cinnamon quills
7 cloves
1 stalk lemongrass
1/2 nutmeg seed, grated (seemed a little light on to me but I've never used it and SWMBO assures me this will be enough?)
2 halved nelly kelly chillies
US05


----------



## grod5 (24/7/10)

Just put this into the fermenter. Will pitch the 34/70 in the morning.

Recipe: Am Lager P50
Brewer: Greg
Asst Brewer: Molly(*)
Style: Premium American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 7.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer [5.60 %] (60 min) Hops 18.9 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs W-34/70 (Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 73.4 C 65.6 C


----------



## manticle (25/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Another interested onlooker.
> 
> I've done 1 cider where i juiced the apples, was equal parts granny, fuji and a red apple whose named i forgot. Used the same yeast as you.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately at this stage I don't have high hopes. I will see how it all goes but yesterday seemed to be as close to a complete brewing disaster as I've had yet.

I will not be attempting this again until I have built myself an apple press - my benchtop juicer is very inefficient at extracting juice.

Basically I cut apples into small pieces and ran them through a grape press. I then fed this into a tiny juicer, messy handful by messy handful. The apples were bruised and brown, the juice a similar colour.

The last ten kg I cut by hand and just put in the juicer. Ended up with loads of brown pulp, some unjuiced apple bits and about 7 litres of juice (5 hours later). This morning I decided to try and squeeze extra out of the pulp then thought **** it - dumped the lot in the fermenter with the wy starter and some nutrient. Hopefully as it ferments, remaining pulp will macerate and the heavy material will sink to the bottom. I'll be topping up with some extra store bought juice. Volume in the fermenter (pre store bought) sits around 25 L but how much of that will remain in juice/cider I'm not sure. I assume I'll have to siphon it out.

I gained a little hope while researching home made presses -apparently UK cidermaking often grind the apples first (leading to browning) so that part of my process may have been OK. I'll see how it ferments but I think I need to set myself up much better before attempting it again.

An industrial juicer could be the other possibility but the DIY press is probably my best option.


----------



## Barry (25/7/10)

I have just finished brewing an Aussie old and a Texas T brown ale (all Amarillo hops). Brewed under the liquid amber, life is great.


----------



## kenlock (25/7/10)

Double Brew Day. Need to get the stocks up before US trip in a few weeks time, including Great American Beer Festival in Denver. 
Also need to leave house sitter something to drink. All Powells Malts.

For the house sitter, something not too hoppy:

Recipe: Split Finger
Brewer: Ken
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 52.03 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 13.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.00 kg Ale Malt (4.5 EBC) Grain 92.31 % 
1.00 kg Caramalt (30.0 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
50.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (60 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
50.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (15 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
2.12 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.12 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.12 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [CulturedYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 13.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 33.90 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 

Second batch, thought I'd try something different.

Recipe: Three Finger Change Up
Brewer: Ken
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 18.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Vienna Malt (8.0 EBC) Grain 84.62 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt (30.0 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (15.0 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
35.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (90 min) Hops 32.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (15 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.06 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.06 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [CulturedYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.96 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 

Enjoyable day :icon_cheers:

PS. Also did a Hi Knee Ken yesterday.


----------



## Damian44 (25/7/10)

Ive got this in the fermentor. I was thinking of putting it in a comp but not sure what category it would fit into? Im also planning to water one keg down to 3.3% could i enter that as an Aussie light lager?


Ingredients for 44L

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.15 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 94.22 % 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.78 % 
57.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (90 min) Hops 37.1 IBU 
16.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [6.80 %] (15 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [2.80 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [6.80 %] (0 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
7 Pkgs Swiss Lager (Wyeast Labs #2007) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.82 % 


TYVM Damian


----------



## drsmurto (26/7/10)

manticle said:


> Unfortunately at this stage I don't have high hopes. I will see how it all goes but yesterday seemed to be as close to a complete brewing disaster as I've had yet.
> 
> I will not be attempting this again until I have built myself an apple press - my benchtop juicer is very inefficient at extracting juice.
> 
> ...



Yes, juicing large quantities of apples is time consuming and very inefficient.

Thankfully my juicer takes whole apples so speeds up the process but it does produce vast amounts of pulp. 

What i did was let that sit for 24-48h with metabisulphite and the pulp formed a compact layer on the top. Racked the clear juice from under the 'cap' and pitched the yeast (WY4766).

Would also love a press although living in the Adelaide Hills i am surrounded by apple orchards. I buy a lot of my eating and juicing apples/pears etc direct from the growers but can also buy freshly pressed juice. I have a few contacts for cider apples but i am yet to touch base and sort out some juice although i have heard some cider brewed locally uses only pink lady apples.....

A press sounds like the go, make sure you post that up if you do build one.


----------



## winkle (26/7/10)

I should get to brew up one of these mid-week, then getting the Triple happening on Friday.

*Bisayan Maputi * 
Jungle Witbier 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 24 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 48.08 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 38.46 % 
0.50 kg Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM) Grain 9.62 % 
0.20 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 3.85 % 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 15.1 IBU 
0.25 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Ginger Root (Boil 12.0 min) Misc 
10.00 items Calamansi (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
15.00 items Pandan leaves (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
264.13 gm Rice Hulls (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.061 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.94 %
Bitterness: 15.1 IBU Calories: 559 cal/l 
Est Color: 4.2 SRM


----------



## NickB (26/7/10)

Only one thing wrong with your recipe Perry, you really need 273.44g of Rice Gulls for that grain bill h34r:


----------



## Effect (26/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Yes, juicing large quantities of apples is time consuming and very inefficient.
> 
> Thankfully my juicer takes whole apples so speeds up the process but it does produce vast amounts of pulp.
> 
> ...









I bought one of these babies a month or so ago. Absolutely brilliant. Gets so much juice out of everything. Did plan on doing a cider with it - unfortunately because it is for home use, it isn't designed to be used in more than 30 minute bursts - so juicing say 25 kilos of apples I would have to do that in about 5 30 minute blocks over a whole day - which is quite time consuming. I am sure that there is some cider makers somewhere in adelaide that already have a press made up. Just ask the amatuer wine and beer brewers association of south australia - or whatever their name is - as I know for a fact that they went up to the hills and pressed a whole shit load of apples to make their own cider with.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## under (26/7/10)

Knocked this out today. Its a toss up between 2112 or s189.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 25 - Cream Ale Mk III
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Lite American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 6.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 75.05 % 
1.00 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 18.76 % 
0.33 kg Carapils / Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.19 % 
10.00 gm Galena [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 11.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Pearle [8.50 %] (20 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Pearle [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU


----------



## winkle (26/7/10)

NickB said:


> Only one thing wrong with your recipe Perry, you really need 273.44g of Rice Gulls for that grain bill h34r:



 Dunno what happened there - something got lost in translation :unsure: .
250gm sound better?


----------



## reviled (27/7/10)

Extra Special Super Bitter - brewed this one on sunday! 

2kg Kolsch
2kg Global Munich
1.2kg Maris Otter
220g Medium Crystal
220g Dark Crystal
180g CaraBohemian
60g Black Patent

90 - 75g US Cascade 5.8%
15 - 16g EKG 4.8%, 16g Cascade 5.8%
0 - 25g EKG, 25g Cascade

Wyeast 1968 - 2 litre starter

My boil off wasnt as much as I expected so I ended up with 24 litres of 1055, im thinking I may bottle condition this one too...


----------



## mje1980 (27/7/10)

Under, 2112 i reckon is better, but the s189 works pretty good too 

Im brewing my first tripel. Fingers crossed. 

83.3% Jw pils
11.1% sugar
5.6% JW wheat

1.076
26 IBU

WL 530 abbey ale

Gunna ferment a 5% belgian pale, with almost the same grist, as the starter.

The sugar will go in after primary fermentation. Planning to brew @ 18c, then when the sugar goes in, bring up to 22c.


----------



## Effect (27/7/10)

Double brew day - first off a double batch of oatmeal stout.

74% Base
12% Oats (the quick variety)
5% Roasted barley
5% Choc malt (dare I use my choc chit? or save that for a special brew smile.gif )
4% Dark Crystal

1.056 and 35 IBU (northern brewer @60). Mashing at 67

One batch gets 3711 :unsure: :huh: and the other gets 1469  .



And then onto a simple aussie pale
90% base
5% wheat
5% carared

1.045

Mash at 63 (too lazy to do a decoction - and I need to run out of the house a bit during the brewday)
30 IBU POR @ 60.

Going for the simple dried yeast us-05.


All brews will be no-chilled h34r:


----------



## reviled (27/7/10)

3711 in a stout eh? Get ready for a dry beer :lol: 

I did a Dubbel with 3711 about 6 months ago, went from 1070 right down to 1004 :unsure: 

Tastes ok but man, it is waaaaaaay too dry!! I even mashed at 68*c!!


----------



## Effect (27/7/10)

reviled said:


> 3711 in a stout eh? Get ready for a dry beer :lol:
> 
> I did a Dubbel with 3711 about 6 months ago, went from 1070 right down to 1004 :unsure:
> 
> Tastes ok but man, it is waaaaaaay too dry!! I even mashed at 68*c!!




Yes, I am expecting it to be quite dry as far as the numbers show, however, from the two saisons that I have made I have found it to still have some body (stragely). I can't wait to have one of these stouts on tap - low carb - really starting to dig not having much carb in a beer - just seems to make it easier to drink, in a more enjoyable way. Haven't worked my way up to a hand pump yet though...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## reviled (27/7/10)

Yeah I tend to prefer beers with low carb also, makes drinking all night alot easier, not to mention you can taste alot more!!

The extra added benefit being my 3.5kg Cylinder lasts me more than a year B)


----------



## WSC (27/7/10)

Phillip said:


> Yes, I am expecting it to be quite dry as far as the numbers show, however, from the two saisons that I have made I have found it to still have some body (stragely). I can't wait to have one of these stouts on tap - low carb - really starting to dig not having much carb in a beer - just seems to make it easier to drink, in a more enjoyable way. Haven't worked my way up to a hand pump yet though...
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



3711 works well IMHO, and no need to control ferment temps.

I have one drinking now and you still get body/flavour/head but with a nice dry finish, slightly farmhouse but the other flavours subdue the saison yeats flavours. My beer is kind dry/slightly sour in the finish too which works well kinda like Guiness.

I used similar specialty grains (incl Chic Choc) but with no oats, I really want to see how it goes with oats next.

(edit;spelling)


----------



## warra48 (27/7/10)

After 3 years of brewing AG, I thought it was time for my first Stout. Brewed it today.

Kept it simple. 90 minute single infusion mash at 66C, 90 minute boil. Achieved 91.3% mash efficiency, in my normal range.

3.5 kg Pale Malt
1.0 kg Flaked Barley
0.5 kg roast Barley
0.1 kg Rice Hulls (wish I'd used more, the drain and sparge was very slow).
48 gr Target 9.4% at 60 minutes to 43.6 IBU
1 tablet Whirlfloc
1 jar slurry WY1968 harvested yesterday after bottling an IPA.

24.2 litres into the fermenter at OG 1.051.

You have to love winter brewing. My immersion chiller dropped it to 19C in 15 minutes.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/7/10)

SMASH Ale (because I want to try getting hop boil times downpat in my head, relative to taste):

22.5L Batch

4.5kg Weyermann's Premium Pilsner Malt 2-3EBC, Strike Temp 70, mash 65 degrees for 90 minutes, sparged in my pasta pot

Citra Hops 11.1%

7.5g at 60m
60g at 15m
7.5g dry hopped

Nottingham yeast, after no chill (my first no chill)

Should be good.


----------



## Effect (27/7/10)

Phillip said:


> And then onto a simple aussie pale
> 90% base
> 5% wheat
> 5% carared
> ...



Couldn't be stuffed brewing up an aussie pale - was going to do it for a bunch of guys at work, but stuff em. I'm making me a red ale with amarillo.

92% Ale
3% Cara-amber
3%Cara-aroma
2% Choc Chit

EKG to bitter
Amarillo for flavour

1.050 and 30 IBU

Mash at 68 and ferment with Pacman

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Kleiny (30/7/10)

Brewing my Trad Bock at the moment but as i started drinking after a long night shift i fear things are not exactly running to recipe. Included is a higher rate of spec grains and IBU up by about double. I was supposed to halve the recipe from a 40l batch but forgot on some parts. Oh well we will see how it goes.


----------



## winkle (30/7/10)

Pitched the yeast into a Jungle wit and I'm looking at the care-package from Craftbrewer trying to decide if the Triple or the Dubble or the Oatmeal Stout should get brewed first :unsure: .
Damm you, decision making......


----------



## mckenry (30/7/10)

Piching Yeast to my 'Copperhead'
Cant wait to try it. The colour of the wort in the hydrometer is the deepest golden/copper colour I have ever seen. Was made a a laugh as a tribute to our first ranger PM.
Should be in, 'Whats in the glass' in a few weeks :beer:


----------



## bconnery (30/7/10)

reviled said:


> 3711 in a stout eh? Get ready for a dry beer :lol:
> 
> I did a Dubbel with 3711 about 6 months ago, went from 1070 right down to 1004 :unsure:
> 
> Tastes ok but man, it is waaaaaaay too dry!! I even mashed at 68*c!!



Having done a few beers with this yeast now I think it all comes down to temperature of ferment as well. 
My saison finished around 1004, as did another beer to which I only added a starters worth, that is the amount I was planning to step up into a proper starter, of this yeast. It took over where the original yeast finished and munched the rest...
My stout though finished at 1013, and had a nice silkiness in the mouthfeel. 
I also added this to a bitter wort from a club brew day and I think it finished around the same. 

The main difference between the two sets of beers was the first two were late spring / summer and the stout and the bitter were in colder weather. 
I don't use any warming option, apart from perhaps wrapping in a blanket, and it seemed that the yeast definitely slows down (which I expected) but also finishes higher in the cold weather. This wasn't really unexpected I guess, and it was a nice effect, rather than a bone dry finish.


----------



## winkle (30/7/10)

After much argument with myself, this Belgian Dark Strong gets the nod, followed by the stout (Sunday) and the Triple mid-week when a fermentor will be free.

Tintin Dark 
Belgian Dark Strong Ale 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Boil Size: 25.18 L 
Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 43.84 % 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 34.25 % 
0.25 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 3.42 % 
0.25 kg Special B Malt (180.0 SRM) Grain 3.42 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Rye Malt (250.0 SRM) Grain 1.37 % 
10.00 gm B-Saaz [7.50 %] (60 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
0.25 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (50.0 SRM) Sugar 13.70 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.084 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.021 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.33 % 
Bitterness: 30.0 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 22.0 SRM 

I'll bottle this batch to avoid having a fridge full of >6% ABV kegs  .


----------



## argon (30/7/10)

Setting up now to brew this one tonight for an Oktoberfest Christening of the new deck in a few weeks time. Then use the yeast cake for a Schwarzbier I have cubed.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Munich Helles
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Munich Helles
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.39 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 10.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.10 kg Pilsner (Barrett Burston) Au (3.9 EBC) Grain 90.00 % 
0.72 kg Munich I Malt (Weyermann) (14.5 EBC) Grain 8.00 % 
0.18 kg Melanoidin Malt (Weyermann) (70.0 EBC) Grain 2.00 % 
55.00 gm Hallertau Mittlefrueh [5.20 %] (60 min) Hops 18.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Hella Bock (Wyeast Labs #2487PC) [2000ml Starter Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 23.47 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 15.01 L of water at 94.5 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fourstar (30/7/10)

not feeling overly creative and decided i'd clean out a couple of close to empty hop packets. Im in desperate need of some keg fillers so a cream ale and a blonde are in store for saturday. :icon_cheers: 


Creme Ale 
Cream Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 15/07/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 72.73 % 
1.00 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (2.0 SRM) Grain 18.18 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 9.09 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.5 IBU 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.86 %
Bitterness: 14.5 IBU 
Est Color: 4.8 SRM 


Mash Profile
75 min Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 69.5 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 89.3 C 73.0 C 





Blonde 
Blonde Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 15/07/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 71.43 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 10.20 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 10.20 % 
30.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 20.3 IBU 
0.40 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 8.16 % 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.69 %
Bitterness: 20.3 IBU
Est Color: 4.9 SRM


Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 72.9 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 81.8 C 73.0 C


----------



## fraser_john (31/7/10)

Per the Live Brewcast thread, Corio Bay Brewers are having a brew day to brew a Blonde Ale (US light ale), planned recipe is as follows:


A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-B Light Hybrid Beer, Blonde Ale

Min OG: 1.038 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 15 Max IBU: 28
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 12 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 44.00 Wort Size (L): 44.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.69
Anticipated OG: 1.043 Plato: 10.77
Anticipated EBC: 12.2
Anticipated IBU: 21.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.2 5.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
13.7 0.92 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 19
1.4 0.09 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.033 92
2.7 0.18 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 34

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
16.50 g. Magnum Pellet 14.00 17.3 60 min.
3.67 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 0.9 20 min.
3.67 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.5 20 min.
3.67 g. Chinook Whole 13.00 1.1 20 min.
3.67 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 0.5 5 min.
3.67 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.3 5 min.
3.67 g. Chinook Whole 13.00 0.5 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico


----------



## kenlock (31/7/10)

Last chance to get a lager brewed before US trip, and first time decoction mashing. Decide to forgo acid rest in favour of time. Had a good yeast starter made up for Kozel Dark Clone which was lost awhile back in a split cube, just needed to be freshened up this week.

Recipe: Czech Swing 
Brewer: Ken
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) Budweiser Budvar using Powells Pilsner Malt.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 7.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pilsner Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
34.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (90 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
34.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (60 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
34.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (20 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
1.06 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.06 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Budvar Lager (Wyeast Labs #2000) 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg
----------------------------
Decoction Mash, Double
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
35 min Protein Rest Add 25.04 L of water at 52.5 C 50.0 C 
20 min Saccharification Decoct 8.04 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 
20 min Saccharification Decoct 4.90 L of mash and boil it 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C


----------



## winkle (31/7/10)

3 beers in three days. Just mashed this sucker in, and now I'll be out of fermentors.

*Choc-oat-late Stout *
Oatmeal Stout 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 24.00 L
Boil Size: 28.51 L 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Brew Pot (6+gal) and Igloo/Gott Cooler (5 Gal) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.30 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 72.27 % 
0.45 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (400.0 SRM) Grain 7.56 % 
0.43 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 7.23 % 
0.25 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 4.20 % 
0.22 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 3.70 % 
28.00 gm Target [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 29.6 IBU 
14.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
2 x shots Expresso coffee (Primary 5.0 min) Misc 
0.30 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (50.0 SRM) Sugar 5.04 % 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.057 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.82 %
Bitterness: 32.4 IBU Calories: 537 cal/l 
Est Color: 35.4 SRM 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body Total Grain Weight: 5.65 kg 
Sparge Water: 14.49 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Full Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
45 min Mash In Add 14.73 L of water at 77.0 C 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 5.89 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## Ross (31/7/10)

Love the look of that stout Perry :icon_drool2: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (31/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> not feeling overly creative and decided i'd clean out a couple of close to empty hop packets. Im in desperate need of some keg fillers so a cream ale and a blonde are in store for saturday. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> Creme Ale
> ...



4* virtually identical to my Creamy Girl I'm entering in a forthcoming comp

4000 BB Galaxy
1000 Polenta
330 Carapils

20 Galena 60 mins

Wyeast Pacman

What yeast are you using? I've grown very fond of Cream Ales and find the Pilsener Malt goes really well. Nothing like a long slow pull of the stuff after a powerwalk / lawnmow. :icon_drool2: 
I 'lager' mine for 10 days. 




- the one on the right.


----------



## jyo (31/7/10)

Simple Hefe, with a few changes.
2500 BB galaxy
2500 BB Wheat
350 Wey Vienna

Mashed at 65.5 for 90
45 gms Tettnanger @ 40 mins, 17 IBU

Giving the WB06 a go for the first time, but something tells me I am gonna miss the 3068...


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/10)

BribieG said:


> 4* virtually identical to my Creamy Girl I'm entering in a forthcoming comp
> 4000 BB Galaxy
> 1000 Polenta
> 330 Carapils
> ...



I mix it up, depending on whats currently going i will top crop onto it, ive tried 1056, 1272 and 1968. 1968 is interesting when fermetned cold but 1272 is the pick of the litter for me, thats what will be pitched onto this sucker. I think the next round of beers i do once i get a weizen under my belt will hit the pacman again. After i had a disaterous start with diacetyl issues using this strain its time for another crack i recon.

It looks like a solid recipe Bribie. 

Also the maize listed is good old polenta. no use keeping any of the packet so i just dump the whole thing in. :icon_cheers: 

Time to cube the Blonde!


----------



## vykuza (31/7/10)

I've just cubed what seems to be one of my simplest beers ever. Anyone would think I'm auditioning for that "Four Ingredients" show on tele!


Generic Aussie Lager 


Type: All Grain
Date: 9/07/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Nick 
Boil Size: 29.08 L Asst Brewer: Betty the Dog 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Birko 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 94.34 % 
21.79 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.50 %] (60 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
+ 0.5g/L PoR at 20 mins on a whim
0.30 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.66 % 
1 Pkgs Lager 34/70 (Craftbrewer) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.87 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.82 % 
Bitterness: 21.4 IBU Calories: 492 cal/l 
Est Color: 3.7 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 23.04 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.04 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C


Edit: Forgot my flavour addition hadn't been added to the Beersmith Recipe.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (31/7/10)

1st up today I did a lite base on Dr S Landlord

Had a thought 1/2 way thru that I probabably should have pulled back the hops a bit to compensate for the low OG.
It was too late when I realised this.
Hopefully it wont turn out too bitter. 


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 35.00 L 
Boil Size: 43.84 L
Estimated OG: 1.025 SG
Estimated Color: 6.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 42.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Maris Otter (Simpsons) (5.0 SRM) Grain 75.57 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (16.0 SRM) Grain 12.59 % 
0.45 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (9.9 SRM) Grain 11.34 % 
0.02 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (338.0 SRM) Grain 0.50 % 
80.00 gm Fuggles - BB [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 28.5 IBU 
55.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (20 min) Hops 13.6 IBU 
50.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 



2nd brew was a recipe Mrs Eyres gave me after tasting a bottle of her brew. Thanks Kelly.
Changed it slightly.

Recipe: AG23 - NZ Golden Ale
Brewer: Gregor

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 35.00 L 
Boil Size: 44.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 9.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Maris Otter (Simpsons) (5.0 SRM) Grain 68.49 % 
1.30 kg Vienna Malt (Joe White) (8.0 SRM) Grain 17.81 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 6.85 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (4.0 SRGrain 6.85 % 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm B-Saaz (Moteueka) [7.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 dayHops - 
20.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (40 min) Hops 18.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (15 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (5 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
45.00 gm B-Saaz [4.00 %] (0 min) Hops -


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (31/7/10)

Just put it down, very basic:

4KG Amber
1Kg dext

35g POR @60min

1007 - German Ale Yeast 

that was all i had left. :blink:


----------



## donburke (31/7/10)

trying out the new wyeast lawnmower lager yeast

Recipe: CITRA LAGER
Style: American Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 14.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 60.34 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Joe White) (12.0 EBC) Grain 17.24 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 8.62 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 8.62 % 
0.25 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 4.31 % 
0.05 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 0.86 % 
5.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (60 min)  Hops 5.4 IBU 
5.00 gm Columbus [14.20 %] (60 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (15 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (10 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (1 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Rasenmher Lager (Wyeast Labs #2252) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.80 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Saccharification Add 32.00 L of water at 68.7 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 76.0 C over 10 min 76.0 C


----------



## under (31/7/10)

Ive been doing the cream ale aswell. 4kg galaxy, 1kg polenta, 333 carapils. Bittered with galena. This time I added some perle at 20 and 5. Onto US05 slurry today. Should be nice.


----------



## MattC (1/8/10)

Special bitter 3rd double batch brewed in a month... soon all 6 kegs will be full :icon_chickcheers: ....I think i need a second fermenting fridge.... :unsure: 

Best Bitter - Double Batch 
English Special or Best Bitter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 1/08/2010 
Batch Size: 48.00 L
Brewer: Matt Cawley 
Boil Size: 48.31 L Asst Brewer: Sam Cawley 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Mash Stuff 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.25 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.30 % 
0.40 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 4.23 % 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 4.23 % 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 4.23 % 
85.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 27.0 IBU 
35.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.039 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.009 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.33 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 3.90 % 
Bitterness: 30.0 IBU Calories: 360 cal/l 
Est Color: 23.0 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out Total Grain Weight: 9.45 kg 
Sparge Water: 33.11 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 24.66 L of water at 73.5 C 67.0 C 



Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time). 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Kegged (Forced CO2) Volumes of CO2: 1.8 
Pressure/Weight: 29.9 KPA Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 4.0 C Age for: 14.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 4.0 C


----------



## glennheinzel (1/8/10)

Grandma's Farm Ale (Saison) MkIII. My previous incarnation is drinking really well now that it has had a couple of months in the bottle (it took that time for the bitterness to mellow out). It has a nice tartness and good hop character - perfect for summer drinking. 

I need the latest version to be drinking well sooner rather than later so I've backed off the B-Saaz additions for this attempt. Therefore estimated IBU has dropped from 32.7 to 25.7. I "No Chill" so this is going to push the bitterness up a few points anyway. 

Size: 19.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%

Original Gravity: 1.053
Terminal Gravity: 1.001
Alcohol: 6.7%
Bitterness: 25.7

Ingredients:
3.5 kg Dingemans Pilsen Malt
0.5 kg Wheat Flaked
0.5 kg Simpsons Golden Naked Oats
0.5 kg Wey Rye Malt

15.0 g B Saaz (7.9%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
7.0 g B Saaz (7.9%) - added during boil, boiled 20.0 min
10.0 g Nelson Sauvin (11.5%) - added during boil, boiled 10.0 min
10.0 g Nelson Sauvin (11.5%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min

2.5 tsp 5.2 pH Stabilizer - added during boil, boiled 15.0 min
1 tsp Wyeast Nutrient - added during boil, boiled 10.0 min

1.0 ea Wyeast WY3711 French Saison WY3711


----------



## under (1/8/10)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 21 - Pub Lager (Blue Cube)
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 19.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.75 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 58.96 % 
1.10 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 23.64 % 
0.54 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11.69 % 
0.13 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
0.13 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
15.00 gm Galena [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
24.21 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
24.21 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Lager (White Labs #WLP830) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.66 kg

Nuff said.


----------



## NickB (1/8/10)

Going with a different take on the APA today - using both Citra and Challenger. Should be interesting.


Recipe: Hopburst Pale Ale
Style: 10A-American Ale-American Pale Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected OG: 1.048 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG
Expected ABV: 4.8 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 36.6
Expected Color: 17.6 EBC
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 2.500 kg (54.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 2.000 kg (43.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.100 kg (2.2 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Citra/Challenger Hopburst (9.5 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
Citra/Challenger Hopburst (9.5 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
Citra/Challenger Hopburst (9.5 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
Citra/Challenger Hopburst (9.5 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 5 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1056-American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins



Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (2/8/10)

Finally got to put down a brew today.

New Age Golden Voyage 2

Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L):  41.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.700
Total Hops (g): 118.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (P): 14.0
Colour (SRM): 11.8 (EBC): 23.2
Bitterness (IBU): 39.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (45.98%)
4.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (45.98%)
0.300 kg Crystal 120 (3.45%)
0.200 kg Special-B (2.3%)
0.200 kg Wheat Malt (2.3%)

Hop Bill
----------------
55.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/l)
23.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/l)
15.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/l)
25.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 19c with Wyeast 1275 - Thames Valley Ale

The second cube will be fermented with the starter I am building with the sludge at the bottom of Nogne O Brown, if that doesn't take of I'll use london ale.


Recipe Generated with BrewMate

With all kegs empty, whilst brewing i cleaned the ferment fridge and put on a cube of stout and a cube of pils.

Gotta love a brew day.


----------



## Scruffy (6/8/10)

I called this one _Admit One_ after a ticket I found in the car. Opens up all kind of connotations... anyway:

It's just 8KG Maris Otter mashed in a bag in 40l of gypsum'ed 5.2 water over 90 minutes at 55, 63, 71 and 78 (I'm looking into my chill haze problem) and then boiled with about 190g of Amarillo and Aurora spread out over 90 minutes. 1968. OG turned out to be 1.082.

But...

I've bought mesel' a filter and a keg (and gas and lines and taps and...!

Yeay! 

Though I'll need to learn how to brew proper now - or you'll see the joins...!


----------



## winkle (6/8/10)

Scruffy said:


> I called this one _Admit One_ after a ticket I found in the car. Opens up all kind of connotations... anyway:
> 
> It's just 8KG Maris Otter mashed in a bag in 40l of gypsum'ed 5.2 water over 90 minutes at 55, 63, 71 and 78 (I'm looking into my chill haze problem) and then boiled with about 190g of Amarillo and Aurora spread out over 90 minutes. 1968. OG turned out to be 1.082.
> 
> ...



eddjet.
I'll be over for a wee drink when its set up :icon_drunk: .


----------



## Scruffy (6/8/10)

It's a date, honey...! 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## reviled (6/8/10)

Got this dialled in for the weekend, hoping to brew sunday arvo B) 

Amarillo Bitter Mk III

3.6kg Kolsch
200g Cara Bohemian
120g Cara Amber
80g Brown

60 - 8g Summit 15.9%
15 - 15g Amarillo 7.5%
5 - 18g Amarillo 7.5%

Wyeast 1968

Shooting for 1044 and 26 IBU


----------



## Gavo (7/8/10)

Changed my Dogwood Pale recipe so much today that I had to change the name to Raceview Pale, the country race track is across the the road. Don't really know if it's strictly to style, just something different than my norm.

Just mashed in at 66 degrees C. Now back to mowing the yard.

Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (41.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 55.38 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 14.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.20 kg Ale - Perle Malt (Bairds) (6.3 EBC) Grain 44.21 % 
4.20 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 44.21 % 
0.50 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich I (90.0 EBC) Grain 4.21 % 
0.20 kg Carapils (5.0 EBC) Grain 2.11 % 
27.00 gm Galena [12.20 %] (90 min) (First Wort HopHops 25.8 IBU 
22.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
22.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
22.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (10 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
22.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops  4.1 IBU 
22.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (0 min) Hops - 
22.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [StartYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion 90min, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 9.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion 90min, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 23.73 L of water at 77.4 C 67.8 C 

Cheers.
Gavo.


----------



## manticle (7/8/10)

Edit got stuck

Germanish lager
Type: All grain
Size: 22 liters
Color: 8 HCU (~6 SRM) 
Bitterness: 37 IBU
OG: 1.052 
FG: 1.010
Alcohol: 5.5% v/v (4.3% w/w)
Grain: 3kg Wey Pilsner
1kg Wey Vienna
1kg Wey Munich
250g Ding biscuit
Mash: 70% efficiency
Boil: 90 minutes SG 1.036 32 liters
Hops: 50g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 20 min.)

4000 mL Wy 2633


Notes: Mash in to 55 degrees at 2:1 liquor to grain ratio - 20 mins
Remove 1/3 mash and place in pot. Bring to mash temp, hold 20 minutes, bring to boil, boil 10 mins 
Bring main mash with more strike water (again need to calc temp) to 63/64 -hold 30/40 mins
Add decoction back in until 72 is reached - leave 30-40 minutes. 
Add mashout water and any remaining grain to hit 78-80
Drain and proceed as usual.
90 minute boil with first hop additions at 60.

2g ea CaSO4 & CaCl to mash 
1g ea CaSO4 and CaCl to boil


----------



## white.grant (8/8/10)

It has been a while in the planning but I have just mashed in on the Kotbusser


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Kotbusser
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dusseldorf Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 12.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 25.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.70 kg Bohemian Pilsener (2.0 SRM) Grain 46.47 % 
1.60 kg Wheat Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 27.54 % 
0.37 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 6.37 % 
28.30 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (120 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
28.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
14.00 gm Spalter [4.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
0.57 kg Honey (1.0 SRM) Sugar 9.81 % 
0.57 kg Molasses (80.0 SRM) Sugar 9.81 % 
1 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.67 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 12.18 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 


Notes:
------
From Mozer's radical brewing page 258


----------



## raven19 (8/8/10)

Another small batch on the RIMS this arvo.

A Vanilla Robust Porter

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 10.00 L 
Boil Size: 15.14 L
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 43.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 40.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.20 kg Pilsner (3.0 SRM) Grain 66.67 % 
0.50 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 15.15 % 
0.30 kg Crystal, Medium (150.0 SRM) Grain 9.09 % 
0.20 kg Choc Pale (500.0 SRM) Grain 6.06 % 
0.10 kg Carared (50.0 SRM) Grain 3.03 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 35.0 IBU 
15.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (10 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
1.00 items Vanilla Pod (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1056 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Ravens RIMS (3.5L/kg)
Total Grain Weight: 3.30 kg
----------------------------
Ravens RIMS (3.5L/kg)
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Mash In Add 11.53 L of water at 53.8 C 50.0 C 
40 min RIMS Step 1 Add 0.02 L of water and heat to 68.068.0 C 
5 min Mash Out - RIMS steAdd 0.02 L of water and heat to 78.078.0 C


----------



## Doogiechap (8/8/10)

Popped this one through late last night.
First brew in about 6 months and was pretty happy with my temps /targets 
Thanks Jayse for the inspiration behind this


Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
10A-American Ale-American Pale Ale

Minimum OG: 1.045 SG Maximum OG: 1.060 SG
Minimum FG: 1.010 SG Maximum FG: 1.015 SG
Minimum IBU: 30 IBU Maximum IBU: 45 IBU
Minimum Color: 5.0 SRM Maximum Color: 14.0 SRM


Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 73.00 l Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 75.00 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 60.00 l Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 60.00 l
Target Volume Transferred: 58.00 l Actual Volume Transferred: 58.00 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 57.00 l Actual Volume At Pitching: 58.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 55.00 l Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 58.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.043 SG Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG
Target OG: 1.053 SG Actual OG: 1.052 SG



Fermentables
Ingredient Amount % MCU When
Bairds Marris Otter Ale Malt 11.00 kg 81.2 % 3.7 In Mash/Steeped
Belgian CaraPilsner Malt 1.000 kg 7.4 % 1.4 In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich II 0.700 kg 5.2 % 4.4 In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 0.600 kg 4.4 % 0.5 In Mash/Steeped
German Wheat Malt 0.250 kg 1.8 % 0.1 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety Alpha Amount IBU Form When
UK Target 9.0 % 35 g 15.1 Loose Pellet Hops First Wort Hopped
US Cascade 6.3 % 35 g 7.5 Loose Pellet Hops 30 Min From End
US Amarillo 5.0 % 17 g 1.8 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
US Cascade 6.3 % 15 g 2.1 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
US Amarillo 5.0 % 17 g 1.3 Loose Pellet Hops 10 Min From End
US Cascade 4.5 % 15 g 1.1 Loose Pellet Hops 10 Min From End
US Amarillo 5.0 % 33 g 1.5 Loose Pellet Hops 5 Min From End
US Cascade 4.5 % 32 g 1.3 Loose Pellet Hops 5 Min From End
US Amarillo 8.6 % 50 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
US Cascade 4.5 % 47 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
US Amarillo 8.6 % 34 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped


Other Ingredients
Ingredient Amount When
Whirlfloc Tablet 7 g In Mash
Foam Control (Anti-Foam) 7 g In Boil

I split the batch and dumped a Proculture # 69 English Thames Ale and # 10 Sierra Ale on each half to check the profiles out a bit.


----------



## rude (8/8/10)

Hey Doug thats a mighty big batch of beer looks nice though

If you have any trouble drinking it let me know I'll down a few for ya


----------



## winkle (10/8/10)

Finally I'll get round to brewing the much threatened Triple tomorrow, assuming the the deluge outside has eased by then. <_< 

Then another batch of mild, either Dark Mild #2. or this Batemans clone attempt..

BD Mild 
Mild 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Boil Size: 25.18 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 62.94 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 10.49 % 
0.16 kg Carafa III (Weyermann) (525.0 SRM) Grain 5.59 % 
0.15 kg Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM) Grain 5.24 % 
6.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
33.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
0.45 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (50.0 SRM) Sugar 15.73 % 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.033 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.008 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.28 % 
Bitterness: 20.8 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 21.6 SRM 

Double batch brewday, thank you Ekka.


----------



## randyrob (11/8/10)

*Rob's Brown Ale* (American Brown Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (P): 14.7
Colour (SRM): 23.6 (EBC): 46.5
Bitterness (IBU): 39.6 (Average)

69.5% Pale Ale Malt
10% Munich I
6% Carahell
5% Wheat Malt
3.5% Caramunich III
3% Chocolate
3% Chocolate, Pale

0.8 g/L Magnum (14.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Scruffy (11/8/10)

randyrob said:


> *Rob's Brown Ale* (American Brown Ale)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (P): 14.7
> Colour (SRM): 23.6 (EBC): 46.5
> ...



I had a bit of a think about this one...

...yup! Sounds fantastic...

...mind if I borrow the recipe? Caramalt instead of CaramunichIII for me though, and maybe ditch the Munich for Melanoidin. Double the hops adding Amarillo, add grain to 1.090, I think were there...

Scruffy's Dark Pale.


ROSS!!!


----------



## Bribie G (11/8/10)

Careful with that melo, if you add 10% it could turn out tasting like liquid tiny teddy biscuits. Melo is a powerful beast :icon_cheers:

Or did you mean the Caramunich?


----------



## Scruffy (11/8/10)

Warning heeded. Tell you what though, Werthers 9% has a ring to it, hey?


----------



## randyrob (11/8/10)

Hey Scruffy,

Go for your life!

funny you mention melanoidin, the best and worst beers i've ever brewed have used it best beer using 2% worst beer using 10%

The best am. brown ale i've brewed was 1.052, 37IBU, 90% Pale Malt, 5% crystal, 3.5% Melanoidin, 1.5% Choc and bombed with cascade/amarillo with WY1272

Rob.


----------



## manticle (12/8/10)

Hoping to knock both of these out tomorrow due to an unexpected day off. 

Aussie-ish lager 1


Type:	All grain	
Size:	22 liters
Color: 4 HCU (~4 SRM) 
Bitterness: 36 IBU
OG:	1.053	
FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	5.6% v/v (4.4% w/w)
Grain:	5kg JW Pilsner
500g JW Wheat malt
Mash:	70% efficiency, 64 deg C SI
Boil: 75	minutes	SG 1.037	32 liters
Hops:	30g Pride of Ringwood (10% AA, 60 min.)
Yeast: WY 2000 (Budvar)

Notes: 
Mash: 2g CaSO4
2g CaCl2

Boil: 1g CaSO4
1g CaSO4
[email protected]

Aussie-ish lager 2


Type:	All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color: 3 HCU (~3 SRM) 
Bitterness: 36 IBU
OG:	1.051
FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	5.2% v/v (4.1% w/w)
Grain:	4kg British Pilsner
500g Wheat malt
Mash:	70% efficiency, 64 degrees C
Boil: 75 minutes	SG 1.035	32 liters
Adjuncts:100g Cane sugar
500g Rice (raw weight) cooked and mashed
Hops: 30g Pride of Ringwood (10% AA, 60 min.)
Yeast: WY 2007 (American Pilsner)

Notes: 
Mash: 2g CaSO4
2g CaCl2

Boil: 1g CaSO4
1g CaSO4
[email protected]

Will have an extra kilo of precracked pils and some uncracked rauch so I might make a small smoked darkish beer to add into my latest sour (meant to be smoked but has no smoke).


----------



## drsmurto (13/8/10)

About to mash out a double batch of Golden Ale - split batch. Half US05, half Pacman. Both batches are for a camping trip with non brewing mates and the golden ale always gets emptied first. 

Then an APA to use up some open bags of hops.

4.20 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 89.37 % 
0.25 kg Wheat (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.32 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 5.32 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [15.50 %] (60 min) Hops 19.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (5 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Rogue Pacman (Wyeast #1764) Yeast-Ale 

20L
OG 1.052
IBU 36
EBC 18

Then after a day of brewing i get to go to a BJCP 'study' group and drink old ales and barleywines :icon_drool2:


----------



## amiddler (13/8/10)

Was going to try a second version of my Hummingbird Lager. Going to add 10g of roasted barley just to darken a touch, the last one looked too watery, use Galaxy instead of Saaz to 18-20 IBU and stick with Nelson in secondary. Was thinking of just a 10 min addition of Galaxy so I can get more flavor in with out a heap of bitterness. 

Will one 10 min addition of hops work as I hope or should I stick with an earlier addition for bitterness and then drop in some hops at flame out for the flavour/aroma.

Drew


----------



## argon (13/8/10)

Drew%26%2339%3Bs%20Brew%26%2339%3Bs said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Will one 10 min addition of hops work as I hope or should I stick with an earlier addition for bitterness and then drop in some hops at flame out for the flavour/aroma.
> 
> Drew



Galaxy works lovely as one big late hop addition... just pile a heap in at 10 mins and you'll get a big smack of passionfruit :icon_cheers:


----------



## under (13/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> About to mash out a double batch of Golden Ale - split batch. Half US05, half Pacman. Both batches are for a camping trip with non brewing mates and the golden ale always gets emptied first.



Id have to say pacman produces a better golden ale than us05. More hop flavour comes through, its just an overall better beer.


----------



## under (13/8/10)

argon said:


> Galaxy works lovely as one big late hop addition... just pile a heap in at 10 mins and you'll get a big smack of passionfruit :icon_cheers:



I also find simcoe give a passionfruit taste aswell late. I really like that flavour in APA's.


----------



## drsmurto (13/8/10)

under said:


> Id have to say pacman produces a better golden ale than us05. More hop flavour comes through, its just an overall better beer.



Hmmmm, maybe i should keep the pacman GA for myself and belt out another batch next week :beerbang:


----------



## aussiechucka (13/8/10)

Well just finished my third BIAB. This time with adjuctants. Rice. And my first step mash. Wow what a day. It was a learning experience and getting the idea of the correct temps for the steps. I used Zwickel's step mash that he posted on the cream ale or somewhere here. Also I cooked my rice before using 10% of my grain weight to add to the rice. I boiled the rice and grain then made sure the lid was sealed and turned it off and wrapped it all up in towels and left on the stove top till the morning. 

Woke up and started the mash and found that the rice was steel warm so was ready to add for the first rest. 

Anyway here was the recipe
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Cerveza de Alita
Brewer: Aussiechucka
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 18.00 L 
Boil Size: 21.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pilsner Pale Malt (4.0 EBC) Grain 81.08 % 
0.70 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 18.92 % 
30.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 19.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc  
1 Pkgs SafLager West European Lager (DCL Yeast #SYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Zwickels Step Mash
Total Grain Weight: 3.70 kg
----------------------------
Zwickels Step Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 9.25 L of water at 54.6 C 52.0 C 
30 min Step 2 Add 0.00 L of water at 63.0 C 63.0 C 
30 min Step 3 Add 0.00 L of water at 72.0 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
1056 @ 51 before sparge . Sparge with boil water at 3litres. 1050 @ 50 after 2nd sparge with 3 litres 1046 @ 50

Into no chill cubes and wait and get starter ready. 

Anyway all in all it seemed to go well, just a bit of time doing the step mash. Hopefully all the effort it will taste Ok. will try the started with S-23 but it is past it date so if it doesn't fire wil just start up some US-05 for a cream ale.


----------



## Fourstar (16/8/10)

my package from CB arrvied tonight so i finally retired my cracked vynil hose and just cleaned a brand spanking new 2m length of silicone. So i thaught hey, i might as well pull out the mashtun for a monday not brewnight!

Kentucky common is 1/2 way through the mash. even made some brewing caramel/candi sugar for it. :icon_cheers: 

Cant wait to try this sucker.

Cheers!

Kentucky Common 
Cream Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 16/08/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients 
3.60 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 71.29 % 
1.00 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (2.0 SRM) Grain 19.80 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 2.97 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 1.98 % 
15.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 22.1 IBU 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.20 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 3.96 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.64 %
Bitterness: 22.1 IBU
Est Color: 12.8 SRM


Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 72.9 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 82.5 C 73.0 C 

Notes
dry liquified suagr in pan until just liquid, transferred immediately to a cake pan in a water bath to speed up cooling. ended up a ruby red candi sugar.


----------



## Bizier (16/8/10)

I am about to do the second dry hop on what was an over gravity but low fermentability mild ale (the last of three cubes) to make a "light American brown ale" - I was thinking of Genie With the Light Brown Hare" ala old Looney Tunes - kinda like the cousin of white rabbit.

I did one of these and absolutely loved it. I know it is a bit of a sin if you are an English beer enthusiast, but it turned out great.

I have two more cubes to ferment after this that were based on my good old mild recipe but added some late hops.

I have gone for the real pungent US aroma because there are no kettle flavour hops, and it is only bittered to balance (and ended unbalanced towards the malt) so I have used 30g Simcoe plus 10g each NB, Centennial and Target. I am trying to turn this out fast, so the first dry hops went in 24hr after pitching, I am going to do some more dry hops to freshen the aroma to compensate for what has been stripped out in a fast ferment.

This really makes me want to develop a super flavourful low alcohol house beer, perhaps even more dextrinous and hoppy.


----------



## reviled (17/8/10)

Knocked this out yesterday, inspired by a Rogue Shakespeare Stout clone I had at a mates place..

For 22 litres of 1052 - didnt get the best efficiency because the oat malt didnt crush properly... 

25% Kolsch Malt
20% Global Vienna
20% Global Munich
20% Thomas Fawcett Oat Malt
7% Roast Barley
6% Global Dark Cara
2% Cara Amber

60 - 35g Cascade 5.8%
15 - 30g Cascade 5.8%
0 - 40g Cascade 5.8%

Wyeast 1968 :icon_drool2:


----------



## mje1980 (17/8/10)

Tried too many good brews lately, after trying sammus' 10 minIPA, and under's pub lager ( way too good to be called a pub lager mate ), i know what im brewing next few beers!!

First up will be a 10min APA, not an IPA, as im used to 3-4%. 50/50 columbus and cascade @ 10 mins. 10% each munich and wheat, the rest JW trad. Pacman yeast. I think sam's was 6.8%, bloody nice hoppy ( understatement!!!!!!! ) ale

Then a german lager with WL 830.


----------



## bum (17/8/10)

I just put down a 10min APA this arvo - but I decided to be the guinea pig and try it with no-chill.

72% Golden Promise
12% pale malt
11% biscuit
5% dark crystal

20g each Simcoe, Citra and Amarillo - cube hop only.

Will look at whether it needs a hop tea when I start checking for FG.


----------



## mje1980 (17/8/10)

Let us know how it goes bum. I never changed my hop calc's when i switched to no chill. Never noticed a difference.

All hops in the cube though should make an interesting experiment.


----------



## bum (17/8/10)

mje1980 said:


> All hops in the cube though should make an interesting experiment.



Yeah. And whether it ends up being exactly what I'm chasing or not it should still turn out an ok beer as long as it pulls out something between 25-30IBU (but my calcs based on other's experience suggest it may be over 35IBU which would be about right for me).


----------



## manticle (17/8/10)

Doing a tiny stovetop brew to augment my second batch from the weekend (yes I left the tap on the cube open when filling so I lost around 5 litres).

Aussie lager with pils malt, wheat, rice and 2007


----------



## Florian (17/8/10)

Have just done a northern german (hopefully) SMASH Pils, with 100% premium pils and Tettnanger. Used Zwickel's 4 step mash including 60 min @ 63 to get it extra dry. Will be interesting if i get the desired bitterness (38 IBU) with 4.5% Tettnanger. Have also used my copper immersion chiller and aquarium air pump with air stone for the first time.


----------



## Blue Dawg (18/8/10)

Making use of a day off mid week. 

Up to AG brew number 6 and 7 with these next two brews, loving the results for the minimal extra effort..

Aussie Pale: 3kg JW pale malt, .5kg JW wheat malt, .1kg carapils, 1kg rice cooked.
20gm Galaxy @40 and recultured Coopers yeast. 63/64deg for 90mins and 60min boil.

Cerveza-ish: 2kg JW pilsner, 1kg polenta, 1kg rice, .5kg JW wheat malt (maybe) .1 carapils.
20gm Saaz @60 and US-05. 63/64deg for 90min and 60min boil.

Not sure about the wheat in the second brew, but see what happens.


----------



## mje1980 (19/8/10)

10 minute APA

80% JW trad
10% Wey munich 2
10% Wey wheat

65c mash with Gypsum and Cal Chl, and 1/2 tsp citirc acid

90 min boil

50g Cascade 10 min
50g Columbus 10 min

Pacman

1.050
39.7IBU


----------



## MattC (21/8/10)

Just Mashed in this one, waiting for the starter to kick off (still hasnt after 2 days, not hopeful) may have to cube this one and wait for some new yeast to be sent.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Tripel
Brewer: Matt Cawley
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Tripel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Size: 38.44 L
Estimated OG: 1.080 SG
Estimated Color: 11.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.75 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 76.27 % 
0.35 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 3.95 % 
0.30 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 3.39 % 
0.20 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 2.26 % 
35.00 gm Perle [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 31.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
1.25 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 14.12 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Trappist Ale (Proculture #20) [StaYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 7.60 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 19.84 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C


----------



## Tony (21/8/10)

on the brew menu tomorrow is a Dark American Wheat. 360g of hops all after 20 min with no bittering addition...... should be great 


American Dark Wheat

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.05
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.35
Anticipated EBC: 35.5
Anticipated IBU: 37.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
62.2 7.50 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
27.4 3.30 kg. JWM Vienna Australia 1.037 12
5.0 0.60 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0
2.9 0.35 kg. Weyermann Choc Wheat Germany 1.035 1100
2.5 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 5.1 20 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 7.50 7.1 20 min.
30.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.10 8.6 20 min.
40.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 7.50 5.7 10 min.
40.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 4.1 10 min.
40.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.10 6.9 10 min.
50.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 7.50 0.0 0 min.
50.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.10 0.0 0 min.
50.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


----------



## brando (21/8/10)

*American Cream Ale* happening in the morning, as follows:

Style: Cream Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Size: 37.52 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 6.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner Galaxy (3.7 EBC) Grain 75.76 % 
1.20 kg Maize, Flaked (2.5 EBC) Grain 18.18 % 
0.40 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.06 % 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (70 min) Hops 19.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (10 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.30 tsp Gelatin (Primary 4.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale 1056 Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: BIAB
Total Grain Weight: 6.60 kg
----------------------------
BIAB
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 19.00 L of water at 72.0 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 15.00 L of water at 97.2 C 78.0 C 

First ever water adjustment - using pH 5.2 stabilizer in the mash. Hoping for better efficiency, and maybe even final taste improvement in this light style.


----------



## under (21/8/10)

Knocked these out in my days off -

1)

Recipe: 26 - Blonde Bombshell
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 10.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.48 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 73.61 % 
0.49 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 10.42 % 
0.25 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 5.32 % 
0.25 kg Carapils / Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.32 % 
0.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5.32 % 
10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (60 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 
35.00 gm B-Saaz (Flowers) [8.00 %] (10 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 

2)

Recipe: 28 - Landlord
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 17.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.24 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 97.00 % 
0.13 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.00 % 
29.00 gm Fuggles [7.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (20 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings (Cube Hop) [5.00 %] (1 mHops 0.7 IBU 

3)

Recipe: 29 - Amber Ale
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 22.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 67.42 % 
0.75 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 16.85 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Dark (TF) (240.0 EBC) Grain 5.62 % 
0.15 kg Crystal, Pale (TF) (100.0 EBC) Grain 3.37 % 
10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (60 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 11.0 IBU 
0.30 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 6.74 %


----------



## Quintrex (21/8/10)

Tony said:


> on the brew menu tomorrow is a Dark American Wheat. 360g of hops all after 20 min with no bittering addition...... should be great



That looks great tony, please let us know how it tastes, when it's ready.

Cheers
Q


----------



## bradsbrew (21/8/10)

Was going to put this one down last Friday for QABC but come down with an 8 day virus and missed the boat. But will brew it up next brewday. 

Hop Pistols Anarchy in the APA
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 41.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.700
Total Hops (g): 115.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (P): 14.0
Colour (SRM): 11.8 (EBC): 23.2
Bitterness (IBU): 42.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (45.98%)
4.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (45.98%)
0.300 kg Crystal 120 (3.45%)
0.200 kg Special-B (2.3%)
0.200 kg Wheat Malt (2.3%)

Hop Bill
----------------
40.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/l)
20.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/l)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/l)
25.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 19c with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Tony (21/8/10)

Tony said:


> American Dark Wheat
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> ...






Quintrex said:


> That looks great tony, please let us know how it tastes, when it's ready.
> 
> Cheers
> Q




I will keep you informed as to its progress. Its the first brew i have done with all late hops and i thought i would step outside the BJCP for some fun...... as i do regularly.

I havnt had a dark beer on tap for a while but wanted something dry and really hoppy up next as well...... so what better to make.


----------



## bconnery (21/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> my package from CB arrvied tonight so i finally retired my cracked vynil hose and just cleaned a brand spanking new 2m length of silicone. So i thaught hey, i might as well pull out the mashtun for a monday not brewnight!
> 
> Kentucky common is 1/2 way through the mash. even made some brewing caramel/candi sugar for it. :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...


I was just reading about this style today 4star. It mentioned about a slight soured quality that was traditional. Were you planning on going for that or just more of an amber cream / steam type ale...


----------



## grod5 (21/8/10)

Just put this into the fermentor and will pitch in the morning.

Recipe: Vienna
Brewer: Greg
Asst Brewer: Molly(*)
Style: Vienna Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 11.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
40.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.30 %] (60 min)Hops 25.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.30 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs W-34/70 (Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 73.8 C 65.6 C


----------



## Fourstar (21/8/10)

bconnery said:


> I was just reading about this style today 4star. It mentioned about a slight soured quality that was traditional. Were you planning on going for that or just more of an amber cream / steam type ale...



as with anything traditionally transported in a cask, some sourness was expected with age. Historially this is a 'fault' expected in the style. personally im going to treat it the same way as making a historial porter. assuming its being served fresh it would have low to no sourness. served old or blended, noticable sourness.

i think i'll wait until its kegged and see how she fairs. i will do a side by side with a doctored glass of it with lactic acid and one without. whatever one tastes better i'll stick with although i can expect a modern day example of it to be the faired flavour. :icon_cheers: 

what do you think of the recipe? i know the corn % is a little low but close to spot on? (ignoring the lack of cluster or traditional/US native hops)


----------



## bconnery (21/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> as with anything traditionally transported in a cask, some sourness was expected with age. Historially this is a 'fault' expected in the style. personally im going to treat it the same way as making a historial porter. assuming its being served fresh it would have low to no sourness. served old or blended, noticable sourness.
> 
> i think i'll wait until its kegged and see how she fairs. i will do a side by side with a doctored glass of it with lactic acid and one without. whatever one tastes better i'll stick with although i can expect a modern day example of it to be the faired flavour. :icon_cheers:
> 
> what do you think of the recipe? i know the corn % is a little low but close to spot on? (ignoring the lack of cluster or traditional/US native hops)



At nearly 20% I still think you'll get a fair bit of corn character. 
Aside from that things look ok, but bear in mind my knowledge of the style is limited to what I've read in Radical Brewing...


----------



## Tony (22/8/10)

Slight amendment to my Dark American Wheat.......... adding 40g of NZ Hallertau Aroma flowers at flame out taking the hops up to 400g.

I wanted something a bit more floral and buttery to cut all the citrus and also the flowers help the wort out through the bed of hops and break. With this much hop pellets it usually sticks in the kettle on me


----------



## yardy (22/8/10)

just mashed in 99% Vienna 1% Melanoiden at 64*C, going with Hallertauer Aroma to 24 IBU, roughly following BCS recipe for Munich Dunkel but subbed with Vienna


----------



## Kleiny (22/8/10)

Made a rice lager yesterday.

Recipe: Rice Lager
Brewer: Kleiny
Asst Brewer: Ethan and Locke
Style: Light Lager

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated IBU: 18 IBU
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU
3.00 kg Pilsner Malt 
1.1kg Rice (900g Arborio / 200g Brown)
400g Carapils

Hops
10g Southern Cross 60min 13%
10g Southern Cross 10min 13%

Wyeast: Munich Helles


----------



## Tony (22/8/10)

yardy said:


> 1% Melanoiden



:blink:


----------



## yardy (22/8/10)

Tony said:


> :blink:




haha yeah i know.. it's all i had left :icon_cheers: 

you never know mate, could be the difference between a good beer and a great beer  

cheers


----------



## Tony (22/8/10)

yardy said:


> haha yeah i know.. it's all i had left :icon_cheers:
> 
> you never know mate, could be the difference between a good beer and a great beer
> 
> cheers



:lol: GOLD!

Ive done that before..... pulled out a bag and found i have bugger all left and just thought..... oh well in ya go 

Dont be afraid to hop it up either mate, all that vienna will carry it well and i have found all vienna or munich malt beers end up being a tad one dimentional without some hops in there.

have a great brewday mate

cheers


----------



## geoff_tewierik (22/8/10)

Just fired up the HLT for another Doppelbock.


----------



## Thommo (22/8/10)

Double brew day today.

Sparging a Munich Dunkel, 6kg Munich and 110gm Carafa Spec 1, bittered to 20 with Tettenanger

Trying to decide between some form of a rye beer or a dunkelweizen for the second. Have about an hour before I need to make my decision.

May just go for an ESB.

I really have no idea.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (22/8/10)

All done on mine by about half three.

Here's what the recipe ended up like:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 20100822 Christmas Case Swap Doppelbock
Brewer: Geoff Tewierik
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Doppelbock
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.64 L
Estimated OG: 1.089 SG
Estimated Color: 40.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.50 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 5.00 % 
6.50 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 65.00 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner (Bohemian) (4.0 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
1.00 kg Caramunich III (140.0 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
50.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.20 %] (60 min)Hops 20.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.20 %] (30 min)Hops 4.7 IBU 
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 26.08 L of water at 76.8 C 68.0 C  
10 min Mash Out Add 14.60 L of water at 91.6 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
76.8 C is 170 F

91.6 C is 197 F

Mash temp after strike was 68 and fell to 65 over 20 mins.

Stirred Mash (which was very liquidy) and it dropped to 63.

Added 1.5L of just boiled water to the top (didn't stir it in) and it rose to 64 with 20mins to go.

Almost 65 at end of mash.

First runnings into jug 20.6 = 1.086

First running into kettle after mash settles and clears 21.6 = 1.090

5L of wort sprinkled back into tun after coming clear, mash temp guage reads 68.5

First runnings = 16L of wort into kettle at 20.6 = 1.086

Added 15L of 97 degree water to mash tun, stirred and tun temp was 78 degrees.

76 degrees after 5 mins

Started boiling while draining tun for second runnings.

Second runnings started at 19 = 1.078

Drained 5L, poured it back in the top of the tun.

Started draining for rest of kettle, 11 = 1.044, 10 = 1.040.

Dropped an extra 2L of water into the tun as only 4.5L in last container. Got another 3L out.

Total vol into kettle 32L of 16.2 = 1.066

Total out, 23L a 20.2 = 1.084

I took extra notes this time as I'm trying to workout how to compensate for the drop in temp when the mash starts (no I didn't pre heat the tun this time), also trying to work out my efficiency. From all the posts here on AHB and all the different ways to calculate efficiency, I'm looking at between 55 and 67% efficiency. Unless anyone else has a calculation that provides a better value, I'll be updating Brew Smith to be 67% next time I brew and see how that pans out.

Cheers,

GT


----------



## Bizier (22/8/10)

2 x cubes or Rauchbier wort today. One cube is for a mate that came over.

45L
12kg Wey Rauch
1 kg Wey Munich II
80g Hallertau 4.5% @ 60

I have both US05 and W34/70 and I am considering using a blend to get it out quicker and retain some lager characteristics, I know I am being a heathen.


----------



## Effect (23/8/10)

Looks like I will be doing a 10 min APA shortly.

73.5% Ale
20% Vienna
3% Caramunich I
3% Caraaroma
0.5% Carafa Special II

Mash at 66. Aiming for 1.045

Galaxy/Amarillo/Centennial @ 10 mins for 40 IBU

Pacman will be munching on this one.



Will also have to do double batch of wheat beer - give some away to a mate. Will be chucking half onto some raspberries. Just a simple 70/30 wheat/ale malt style wheatbeer - WB-06 also for simplicity.

I think that with the 40 litres that I have (2 20 litre cubes), I will split it into three. 1/3 will be bottled as is, 1/3 will go onto some supermarket frozen raspberries and the last third will get a hit of watermelon and mint. Thinking of juiceing up a watermelon with my cold press juicer and adding that into secondary - as for the mint, it will get soaked in some vodka for a day and then filtered out. My only question would be about the watermelon juice - should I bring it up to 70 degrees for 15 mins or so before adding it to the secondary?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Stuster (23/8/10)

Bizier said:


> 12kg Wey Rauch
> 1 kg Wey Munich II



Sure you have enough smoked malt in there.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (23/8/10)

no beersmith at work = no recipe, but I put down a hefeweizen on sunday to christen my new HERMS - worked a treat.

I split the batch and added 3638 to half, and the wyeast lambic blend to the other half. Looking forward to the results.....


----------



## reviled (24/8/10)

Got this dialled in for this week some time, but im out of chocolate malt, so im considering subbing the chocolate for pale choc? Any thoughts on this?

Rogue Shakespeare Stout Clone

4kg Golden Promise
600g Chocolate
600g Dark Crystal
580g Oat Malt
90g Roast Barley

60 - 90g Cascade 5.8%
0 - 30g Cascade 5.8%

Wyeast 1764 - Pacman


----------



## argon (24/8/10)

Two firsts tonight... first IPA and first 3V AG... shhhh don't tell Pistol Patch... :unsure: being doing BIAB doubles for about 12 months now, so time to hang up the pillow case and step up to some big double batch beers. 

Got the 100% stainless system of HLT, Mash Tun and Kettle sorted on the weekend so time to fire the beast up. 

I feel like a big boy now i'm "Proper Brewing" h34r: no more lifting and squeezing

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Black Diamond IPA
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Style India Black Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.39 L
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 53.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 57.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.00 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.0 EBC) Grain 71.44 % 
2.20 kg Munich II Malt (Weyermann) (22.5 EBC) Grain 17.46 % 
0.35 kg Carafa Special T3 Malt (Weyermann) (1400Grain 2.78 % 
0.35 kg Aromatic Malt - (Dingemans) (37.0 EBC) Grain 2.77 % 
0.35 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain  2.77 % 
0.35 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2.77 % 

20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
40.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (60 min) Hops 21.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (30 min) Hops 12.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

1.65 tsp Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
8.26 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
16.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 12.60 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 37.80 L of water at 72.7 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 2 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
All hop additions minus 15 mins for NC Cube adjustments
5 min Hop additions french pressed into fermenter prior to pitching

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bizier (24/8/10)

Stuster said:


> Sure you have enough smoked malt in there.


 

No.. apparently you cant get into to Schlenkerla territory with Wey Rauch... I was worried about diluting it with the munich


----------



## Florian (24/8/10)

Will be brewing a Dortmunder Export tonight, starting in about 30 minutes. Should be ready for the QLD x-mas case swap on 13th November.


----------



## white.grant (25/8/10)

Just reviewing the brew log and realised I have not yet brewed a straightforward bitter.

Here's the remedy

Recipe: Special Bitter
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 13.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 87.56 % 
0.22 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.07 % 
0.22 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (80.0 SRM) Grain 5.07 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 2.30 % 
38.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 26.3 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (20 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (1 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 4.34 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 11.31 L of water at 76.2 C 67.8 C


----------



## mje1980 (25/8/10)

I like the look of that grant, i havent used biscuit malt in a bitter yet, but should do one soon. Why notto?? I reckon a liquid would go better, but im biased towards them haha


----------



## white.grant (25/8/10)

mje1980 said:


> I like the look of that grant, i havent used biscuit malt in a bitter yet, but should do one soon. Why notto?? I reckon a liquid would go better, but im biased towards them haha



I've been using Wy 1028 for my milds over the last month or too and just feel like a change. The notto is my emergency yeast in case I have problems with a slant. I quite like it especially in a cask ale.


----------



## pk.sax (26/8/10)

Opened my first brew (the inevitable coopers 'lager') today.. been ~3 weeks since bottling, so I thought to give it a try.

First things first, It wasn't a lager... maybe a pale ale, but NOT a lager. I'd bottled the beer at the bottom of the fermenter in 3 grolsch flip tops, I opened one tonight. Sweet beautiful beer  I'd undercarbonated, 1 lolly for 450 ml and released CO2 after a day in the bottle too. Still got a wonderful thick creamy head that lasted 3-4 minutes. Too young to hold longer yet I suppose. The yeast cake was totally compacted at the bottom, very happy about that. Was treating this bottle with suspicion because it had the extra yeast from the bottom in it. Loved it so far. Considering I wasn't hoping for much from this one - slow fermentation at 15-16 C mostly, stuck a few times - It came out pretty well. The hop tablet I added into the wort was telling, nice bitterness, would've been lovely with a better hop and aroma, but proves a kit doesn't have to be ordinary.

I have to get the temperatures more right with my next brew but this was encouraging, beer does forgive a little sloppiness 

Next on, coopers Canadian blonde with 1.5 Kg wheat extract and no added sugar and hallertau hops (I might boil the kit to kill the hops already in it)... (get thermometer for fermenter first, forgot to get today, old one is stuck strong to the glass carboy - bummer). If its any good I might turn up at the next melbourne brewers meeting.. haha.


----------



## mje1980 (26/8/10)

If the wind backs off for a bit im jumping on the aussie lager bandwagon.

F*cken windy lager

81.8% JW pils
10.1% wheat
1.9% Caramunich 2
6.3% sugaz

Galena

WLP 830 german lager

1.046
20 IBU
4 SRM

4.8%


----------



## winkle (27/8/10)

This is serious Mum! almost out of Saisons with no kegs in reserve!
Brewing this tomorrow as a quick fix.

Shootin Saison 
Saison 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 79.68 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 19.92 % 
0.02 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 0.40 % 
26.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 25.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
Yeast W3711

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.059 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.75 %
Bitterness: 28.2 IBU Calories: 550 cal/l 
Est Color: 5.2 SRM 

Might do a Best Bitter whilst at it


----------



## Lecterfan (27/8/10)

Been messing around with some free grain and yeast that I stumbled across (and trying to empty out my cupboard/freezer in order to justify buying new ingredients...I can't be the only person who does that???):

"Partial" mash - 
2.25kg pilsner malt
1 kg pale malt

Boiled for 30 mins-
250gms dry wheat extract
100 gms light dry male extract

20gms %10 Horizon for 60 mins
20 gms saaz for 20 mins
10 gms Hallertau for 20 mins
20 gms saaz at flameout
10 gms Hallertau at flameout

Irish moss for 20 mins

15 L boil, made up to 18 L in fermenter, rehydrated 34/70 (usually use wyeast but as I no longer have "disposbale income" I accept anything brew related that is gratis).

Og 1042, smells good, looks ok...don't know what the hell you'd call it...I'm not too fussed as it cost next to nothing and should be eminently drinkable in a few months.


----------



## Quintrex (27/8/10)

Lecterfan said:


> 100 gms light dry male extract



WTF is this? Can't imagine the flavour of it would be great.


----------



## Lecterfan (27/8/10)

Quintrex said:


> WTF is this? Can't imagine the flavour of it would be great.



HAHAHAHA...yes...ALLL MAN...you've heard of a hop tea bag, well I just tea-bag the brew before bottling. Then after it has dried and crusted up it gets flaked back into the wort.


----------



## Screwtop (27/8/10)

Quintrex said:


> WTF is this? Can't imagine the flavour of it would be great.




Thai Adjunct...................Cum of Sum Yung Gai

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lecterfan (27/8/10)

Screwtop said:


> Thai Adjunct...................Cum of Sum Yung Gai
> 
> :lol: :lol:


...Noooo, hahaha...I wonder if Joe White manufacture this? There used to be some dodgy scrawlings in the public toilets in the shopping centre opposite their silos...


----------



## bconnery (27/8/10)

Screwtop said:


> Thai Adjunct...................Cum of Sum Yung Gai
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Only in Thailand you can't be sure


----------



## Fourstar (28/8/10)

Well im pulling out the stops, It's Weizen time here at Casa Del Fourstar. :icon_chickcheers: 

Im also giving Zwickels Almtaler Hefeweizen a go. i dont have the time today for the long mash regieme so a single infusion is the go.

Cheers! :icon_cheers: 


Dunkelweizen 

Type: All Grain
Date: 23/08/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
3.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 52.63 % 
2.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 43.86 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 1.75 % 
0.10 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 1.75 % 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [6.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.0 IBU 
9.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.25 % 
Bitterness: 15.0 IBU
Est Color: 13.9 SRM 

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 73.1 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 83.9 C 73.0 C 

Notes
cacl2 3g mash 6 g boil 




Almtaler Hefeweizen 

Type: All Grain
Date: 27/08/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 45.45 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 36.36 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 18.18 % 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [6.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.2 IBU 
9.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.05 %
Bitterness: 15.2 IBU
Est Color: 4.9 SRM

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 72.9 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 83.9 C 73.0 C 

Notes
cacl2 3g mash 6g boil


----------



## drew9242 (28/8/10)

Just mashed in a mexican quaffer.

22L
3.6kg Barret Burston
.5kg Rice
.5kg Polenta

FWH 15g Northen Brewer 17IBU

Wyeast 1056


----------



## jyo (28/8/10)

Having a go at an American Brown 
23l
4500 galaxy pale
400 munich 1
350 wheat
300 crystal
240 biscuit
100 chocolate malt

15gms Cascade 40 mins
10 gms Galaxy 40 mins
10 gms Cascade 15 mins
15 gms Centennial 15 mins
10 gms Cascade flameout
10 gms Centennial flameout
10 grams Galaxy flameout
Mash at 67
US05
42 IBU (estimate for no chill)


----------



## Fourstar (28/8/10)

well it turns out my dunkelweizen had a 1:40 boil! dont ever expect to get to chapel st and back (16KM) within an hour on a saturday with roadworks, football and weekend drivers. <_< 

nothing a 5L top-up of the kettle wont solve, unfortuantly it might be hard to replicate if its a winner! :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (28/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> well it turns out my dunkelweizen had a 1:40 boil! dont ever expect to get to chapel st and back (16KM) within an hour on a saturday with roadworks, football and weekend drivers. <_<
> 
> nothing a 5L top-up of the kettle wont solve, unfortuantly it might be hard to replicate if its a winner! :icon_cheers:



Shit, I'm scared to walk away from the kettle for any longer than a few minutes :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (28/8/10)

jyo said:


> Shit, I'm scared to walk away from the kettle for any longer than a few minutes :icon_cheers:




i like to live life on the edge. (and not let SWMBO stop me from knocking out a batch because she doesnt drive.) :icon_cheers:


----------



## drew9242 (29/8/10)

jyo said:


> Shit, I'm scared to walk away from the kettle for any longer than a few minutes :icon_cheers:


Ohh it is safe as houses, i leave the boil rolling all the time. Can fit more work in that way.


----------



## vykuza (29/8/10)

I cubed up this guy yesterday afternoon:

Munich Helles

5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 89.77 % 
0.45 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 8.08 % 
0.12 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 2.15 % 
14.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 

90 mash at 67, 90 minute boil. It smelled AMAZING going in to the cube - so richly malty. I can't wait to throw some yeast in to this one.


----------



## raven19 (29/8/10)

What a Shitty Brew Day.

Made an (English) IPA


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 22.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 50.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.44 kg Pilsner (3.0 SRM) Grain 86.79 % 
0.58 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 7.75 % 
0.35 kg Crystal (140.0 SRM) Grain 4.65 % 
0.06 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 0.81 % 
15.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Brambling Cross [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (60 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (20 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
25.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (20 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
10.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs 1968 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 

Mashed (eventually) around 65 degrees.


----------



## Florian (29/8/10)

Put this down today, using only ingredients which i had tons of at home anyway. Have been given 20kg of Mystery Grain which i used, see notes below.
It's gotten pretty out of style, first time FWH, looking forward to the bitter kick. Also first time i brewed during the day, usually start around 7pm and go all night. 
Had to go with a 15L batch, as both fridges and all 20L cubes are full, and only had 15L cubes left. Will start ferment in a month or later, when fridge space becomes available.


Recipe: PoR Mystery SMASH
Brewer: Florian
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Australian Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 18.00 L 
Boil Size: 22.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3840.00 gm Mystery Grain** (3.0 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood FLOWERS[10.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hops) 41.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Pride of Ringwood FLOWERS[10.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood FLOWERS[10.00 %] (cube hopped) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
12.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2000ml Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042) [Starter Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 3840.00 gm
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 10.00 L of water at 59.8 C 55.0 C 
70 min Saccrification Add 9.00 L of water at 73.2 C 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 15.00 L of water at 93.7 C 76.0 C 


Notes:
------
No Chilled 

**Mystery Grain: variety, age and origin unknown. Possibly Pilsner or Ale malt, at least several years old.


----------



## marksy (29/8/10)

Orange Summer Ale

First attempt Triple (breifly followed Manticles recipe)

Adams Bucks lager

all are looking good so far. Tripel taste good. Havent samped the other yet. But smell great from the air lock. Hoppy the way i like it.


----------



## drsmurto (30/8/10)

At home today waiting for the new s/c fire to be delivered and installed.

May as well fire up the brewery....

Double batch of a golden ale of sorts using homegrown chinook flowers.

5.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 57.11 % 
1.80 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 18.69 % 
1.80 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 18.69 % 
0.53 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 5.50 % 
25.00 gm Magnum [15.50 %] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Chinook - Mt Torrens [9.00 %] (15 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
60.00 gm Chinook - Mt Torrens [9.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Chalk
10.00 gm Salt 
20.00 gm Gypsum 

Rogue Pacman (Wyeast #1724)

40L
OG 1.047
IBU 31
EBC 19

Can't wait for the smell when the chinook flowers hit the wort.


----------



## argon (30/8/10)

Threw this one out last night... made the transition from BIAB to 3V... decided not to do the big black IPA for now. So went with this;


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Cascade Mild (Roger's Inspired)
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 42.87 L
Estimated OG: 1.034 SG
Estimated Color: 30.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.0 EBC) Grain 47.17 % 
2.30 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC) Grain 36.16 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt Dark (Weyermann) (16.0 EBC) Grain 7.86 % 
0.40 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 6.29 % 
0.16 kg Carafa Special T3 Malt (Weyermann) (1400Grain 2.52 % 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
18.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.36 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 19.08 L of water at 74.0 C 67.0 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## beerbog (30/8/10)

Just kegged a James Squire Amber Ale this morning, and about to put down Doc's Bavarian Weizen in a couple of days. Should be tasty............

Doc's Bavarian Weizen

Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
15A-German Wheat/Rye Beer-Weizen/Weissbier

Minimum OG: 1.044 SG Maximum OG: 1.052 SG
Minimum FG: 1.010 SG Maximum FG: 1.014 SG
Minimum IBU: 8 IBU Maximum IBU: 15 IBU
Minimum Color: 4.1 EBC Maximum Color: 20.0 EBC


Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 32.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 27.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG Apparent Attenuation: 76.9 %
Expected ABV: 5.1 % Expected ABW: 4.0 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 13.9 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 6.6 EBC
BU:GU ratio: 0.28 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 20 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Export Pilsner Malt 2.483 kg 50.0 % 1.2 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Wheat Malt 2.483 kg 50.0 % 1.5 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker 4.6 % 30 g 13.9 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Whirlfloc Tablet 1 g In Boil


Yeast
DCL WB-06 Safbrew


Water Profile
Target Profile: No Water Profile Chosen
Mash pH: 5.2
pH Adjusted with: Unadjusted

Total Calcium (ppm): 0 Total Magnesium (ppm): 0
Total Sodium (ppm): 0 Total Sulfate (ppm): 0
Total Chloride(ppm): 0 Total Bicarbonate (ppm): 0


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (67C/152F) with mas out

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 67 degC 60


----------



## warra48 (30/8/10)

Just pitched a jar of slurry of WY1968 from an IPA bottled yesterday.
This one's a Pommy Ale of some sort.

23.5 litres OG 1.048 About 40 IBU
454.00 gm Lyle's Golden Syrup [Boil for 10 min] Extract 10.08 %
3500.00 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 77.71 %
200.00 gm Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2Grain 4.44 %
200.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 4.44 %
100.00 gm Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 2.22 %
50.00 gm Carafa Special T2 (1150.0 EBC) Grain 1.11 %
40.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) (First Wort) Hops 34.7 IBU
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (10 min) Hops 1.5 IBU
30.00 gm Fuggles [4.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.3 IBU
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) jar of yeastcake.

The Lyle's was to lighten the body of the beer somewhat after mrs warra complained that all my beers have too much body. I don't agree, but we need to humour our better halves for the sake of peace.


----------



## drsmurto (30/8/10)

100g of chinook flowers soak up a lot of wort, i did allow for it this time.

The smell was amazing although i did spend most of the boil with my nose stuck in the packet which still had traces of yellow lupilin. 

Addicted much? :icon_drool2:


----------



## raven19 (30/8/10)

Are you squeezing the left over (tasty) wort out of the hops DrS?


----------



## drsmurto (30/8/10)

raven19 said:


> Are you squeezing the left over (tasty) wort out of the hops DrS?



No squeezing in my brewery :icon_cheers:


----------



## reviled (1/9/10)

Knocking this out either before or just after the weekend, something easy for my mates to drink at my bday whilst at the same time cleaning out a few ingrediants - im really trying to get through all the old malt that I have lying around so I can get some fresh stuff cranking again!! Its actually quite a task but the good thing about it is it has me brewing different types of beers again!

1.6kg Global Pilsner
900g Global Munich
500g Golden Promise
300g Global Cara Dark
150g Cara Amber
60g Roast Barley
220g Cane Sugar

60 - 5g Southern Cross 13.2%, 10g Pacifica 4.5%
20 - 20g Pacifica

US-05


----------



## Screwtop (1/9/10)

DrSmurto said:


> 100g of chinook flowers soak up a lot of wort, i did allow for it this time.
> 
> The smell was amazing although i did spend most of the boil with my nose stuck in the packet which still had traces of yellow lupilin.
> 
> Addicted much? :icon_drool2:




Bugger of a hop variety Smurts, really addictive!!! 

Screwy


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/9/10)

Bottled this on the weekend SMASH n Citrash Ale, which is:

4.5 kg Weyermann Premium Pilsner 
15 g Citra (Pellets, 11.1 AA%, 60 mins) 
7.5 g Citra (Pellets, 11.1 AA%, 30 mins) 
15 g Citra (Pellets, 11.1 AA%, 15 mins) 
7.5 g Citra (Pellets, 11.1 AA%, 0 mins) 
15 g Citra (Pellets, 11.1 AA%, 0 mins) 
5 ml Danstar - Nottingham 

Mash at 65 degrees for 90 minutes, boiled for 90 minutes with relevant hop additions.

Smells fantastic when bottled, similar to my Nelson Sauvignon Cerveza, though not quite as wine-y.


----------



## drsmurto (1/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Bugger of a hop variety Smurts, really addictive!!!
> 
> Screwy



Addictive?

I didn't throw away the plastic bag the hops were in.

Had a good snort of the bag this morning and its still aromatic 2 days later :icon_drool2: 

If i take it with me to work and occasionally have a good long snort is that the first signs of an addiction or am I way past the first sign? :blink:


----------



## warra48 (1/9/10)

It's only an addiction if it's harmful.

Otherwise it's a fascination, an obsession, or a darn good hobby!


----------



## Screwtop (1/9/10)

warra48 said:


> It's only an addiction if it's harmful.
> 
> Otherwise it's a fascination, an obsession, or a darn good hobby!




Probably could be if the hops were eaten, getting close to that here........................ :lol:


----------



## winkle (3/9/10)

Just cracking the MO for this,

Flying Pig ESB #2 
English Special or Best Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Boil Size: 22.89 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 68.63 % 
1.10 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 21.57 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 4.90 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 3.92 % 
0.05 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 0.98 % 
25.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (60 min) Hops 21.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.059 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.43 % 
Bitterness: 27.1 IBU Calories: 540 cal/l 
Est Color: 14.2 SRM 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 5.10 kg 
Sparge Water: 14.70 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Mash PH: 5.4 PH

Then I'd better address the saison shortage caused by :icon_drunk: last Saturday.


----------



## argon (3/9/10)

Just getting this one ready for a brew session tonight... already got a lager in the fermentator so may as well add another one while temps are down.
Gotta get rid of some leftover hops too.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: German Pilsner
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 41.00 L 
Boil Size: 40.83 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 8.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pilsner Galaxy Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.5Grain 88.89 % 
0.80 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 8.89 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin Malt (Weyermann) (70.0 EBC) Grain 2.22 % 
30.00 gm Hallertau Aroma [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 15.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertau Aroma [9.00 %] (30 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertau Mittelfrueh [5.20 %] (30 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertau Mittelfrueh [5.20 %] (15 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertau Aroma [9.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
2 Pkgs Swiss Lager (DCL #S-189) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 23.47 L of water at 70.2 C 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 2 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## notung (3/9/10)

I have a 5L batch of mountain pepper ryePA on the boil now. I got the mountain pepper from Dinner Plain at ~1500m. It is awesome stuff. I don't have any malted rye so I have chucked my baking flour in. It's BIAB so it doesn't seem to matter a whole lot.

grain bill
76% powells ale
8% joe white light crystal
5% weyermann munich I
5% whole rye flour
6% raw sugar

flavour
17g cascade - 60 mins
13g amarillo gold (cube)
handful (4g) mountain pepper (cube)

Mashed at 64C. I plan to pitch some #1272 in this. I hope it's nice.


----------



## grod5 (3/9/10)

Vienna Lager planned for Saturday or Sunday

Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 11.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
40.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.30 %] (60 min)Hops 25.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.30 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
2 Pkgs Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) [Starter Yeast-Lager


----------



## manticle (3/9/10)

ESB for tomorrow

6 odd kg Marris otter
500g med crystal
200g biscuit
target and fuggles for bittering
target and ekg for flavour and aroma hops
Some brewing salts
London ale III or if I feel like it, pro culture wood ale
Caramelise some wort

Dry hopped with ekg and target

Haven't brewed for several weeks so looking forward to it.

Also might do a small mash to add to the sour beer cake as I need to bottle one soon, which means racking the youngest to glass and having free bugs that need food. Maybe pils, special B, biscuit and med crystal, mashed hot.


----------



## tazman1967 (4/9/10)

Summer Lightning Mk 1
English IPA 


Type: All Grain
Date: 27/08/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Peter 
Boil Size: 32.32 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.70 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett Floor Malted) (5.9 EBC) Grain 96.31 % 
0.18 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.69 % 
12.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
50.00 gm Challenger [6.10 %] (60 min) Hops 32.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
0.25 gm Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
1.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.94 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 40.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 14.1 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 4.88 kg 
Sparge Water: 19.33 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 76.0 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 12.74 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.14 L of water at 92.7 C 75.6 C 



Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time). 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Corn Sugar Volumes of CO2: 2.4 
Pressure/Weight: 130.3 gm Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 15.6 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 20.0 C 

Notes


Created with BeerSmith

Notes:
The Brewery uses all EKG in the barrel version.
I used Wyeast 1028, I dont know strain the Brewery uses.


----------



## white.grant (4/9/10)

Have just whirlpooled this

Recipe: Cascade AIPA
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 63.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt Barrett Burston (3.0 SRM) Grain 66.67 % 
2.00 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 33.33 % 
40.00 gm Cascade - Chinese [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 27.2 IBU 
34.00 gm Cascade - Chinese [5.00 %] (40 min) Hops 17.6 IBU 
35.00 gm Cascade - Organic [7.20 %] (20 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
35.00 gm Cascade - Organic [7.20 %] (10 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade - Organic [7.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.16 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.65 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C


----------



## manticle (4/9/10)

manticle said:


> Also might do a small mash to add to the sour beer cake as I need to bottle one soon, which means racking the youngest to glass and having free bugs that need food. Maybe pils, special B, biscuit and med crystal, mashed hot.



Went with (boiling now):

Sour/funk number 4 
*Type:* All grain 
*Size:* 17 liters

*Color:* 33 HCU (~17 SRM 
*Bitterness: *23 IBU

*OG:* 1.059

*FG:* 1.005

*Alcohol:* 7.0% v/v (5.5% w/w)

*Grain:* 2kg JW Pilsner
1kg Wey Vienna
1kg Wey Munich
100g Ding Special B
250g JW med crystal 70-80L

250 JW dark crystal

*Mash: *69 degrees, 60 mins, 70% efficiency

*Boil: *60 minutes SG 1.040 25 liters

*Hops:* 20g Styrian Goldings (3% AA, 60 min.)
20g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 60 min.)

Considering scotch whisky and french oak for aging
Yeast cake from sour 3 (ie: straight onto yeast cake from previous sours - I never use the whole cake for regular beers but have been doing so for sour/experimental batches)


----------



## Pennywise (5/9/10)

Throwing together a SMASH, not an overly exciting one but the day will be fun. 5kg JW ale and 30 IBU of Amarillo. Actually tempted to throw a little spec grain in there but I've got too many types to choose from, and then it wont be a SMASH


----------



## jakub76 (5/9/10)

Loving father's day, guilt-free brew day  

Just about to start the sparge on my Hefeweizen. 

24 litres into fermenter
2.75kg Wheat Malt
2kg Pilsen Malt
500g Munich Malt
150g Crystal 60
25g Hallertau (Pellets, 5.2% AA, 60mins) for 13IBU Tinseth (17 Rager)
Wyeast 3068

Slight tweak to my last one, a little less bittering plus I've used water infusion to ramp from the ferulic acid rest, 10min at 43C up to the 1st sacc rest at 64C for 40 minutes. Then I did a double decoction up to 70C for 30 minutes and finally 75C for mash-out. 
Smells great and I quite enjoy the extra fiddling about doing the decoction.


----------



## mje1980 (5/9/10)

Brewing a bitter ( Surprise! )

86.8% Trad ale
7.9% Caramunich 3
5.3% Biscuit

Galena bittering

Willamette 10 mins 

1.037
27 IBU
3.6%

Thames Valley 2. 

Pre boil is 1.030, so might end up a little bigger than 1.037


----------



## Bribie G (7/9/10)

ALDI ALE







Heap of rags and tags to use up so I'm doing a dark strong ale

4000 Galaxy
500 Munich 1
500 Caramalt
500 Joe White Choc Chit
whatever carafa or roast barley I can scrounge up from the depths of the bin

kilo o cornflakes
750 quick oats cereal mashed at 72 degrees with 500 of the galaxy
1000 moist brown sugar

30 US Northern Brewer 60 mins

Wyeast Irish Ale 1084

after going "WTF  " Beersmith predicts around 8.7 %ABV :icon_drunk:

Edit: if there's enough goodness left in the bag I might partigyle a mild off it in the second urn. Woohoo.


----------



## bum (7/9/10)

This arvo I managed to punch out a sneaky AIPA. Was supposed to be a "tribute" (as opposed to a proper clone) to Pliny the Elder loosely based on a recipe from Vinnie Cilurzo - except I dropped the OG slightly to make it a little more sessionable and I altered the hopping to suit no-chill. Only problem was I missed my grav a little and dropped a few points, hope the bitterness doesn't get too out of control.

Respect Your Elders
OG 1062
IBU 163 (...what?)
87% pale
4% light crystal
4% carapils
5% dex
90g Columbus @ 60
20g Columbus @ 35 (calculated @ 45)
28g Simcoe @ 20 (calculated @ 30)
20g each Centennial and Simcoe in the cube (calculated as flameout but I know this'll be out some)
Day 5 will get a hop tea of 1g/L blend of Columbus, Centennial and Simcoe and day 12 will get another hop tea of 3g/L blend of Columbus and Centennial

Actually, I'm pretty pissed about the gravity shortfall now that I think about the dilution from the hop teas. I'll have a think about beefing up with some LDME, maybe.


----------



## praxis178 (7/9/10)

Just crushed the grain for this one, mash in is tomorrow morning, no point in hurrying this one. :icon_cheers: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Dortmund-ish
Brewer: Thomas Janstrom
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dortmunder Export
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (45.0) Awesome and very balanced even after only 1 month.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 37.85 L 
Boil Size: 45.91 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 6.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.80 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 73.8 % 
1.03 kg Caramalt (BB) (30.0 SRM) Grain 13.1 % 
1.03 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 13.1 % 
41.54 gm Pearle [7.30%] (60 min) Hops 19.5 IBU 
41.54 gm Mt. Hood [5.70%] (15 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
55.43 gm Saaz [3.80%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1tab Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 7.86 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 14.76 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccrification Add 13.12 L of water at 91.8 C 67.8 C 30 min 
Mash Out Add 11.48 L of water at 96.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Yeast is Danish Lager by Wyeast (2024) 4.5L starter, and the ferm schedule is: 4days primary at 13C, 20days secondary at 10C, 7days at 8C and then CC at 0C for acouple of days, filter, keg and carb, then leave in a cool place til summer. :icon_drool2: 

View attachment Dortmund_ish.txt


----------



## praxis178 (7/9/10)

Pennywise said:


> Throwing together a SMASH, not an overly exciting one but the day will be fun. 5kg JW ale and 30 IBU of Amarillo. Actually tempted to throw a little spec grain in there but I've got too many types to choose from, and then it wont be a SMASH



I have one of these in keg right now and another fermenting (that one has 2.1% car-pils), I do this one quite often as its such a nice quaffing beer at the end of long day.....


----------



## Screwtop (7/9/10)

All ready for an early start tomorrow:


Recipe: Duir Quert
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.26 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 10.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes


70% Pale Malt, Maris Otter
30% Munich I, Weyermann
25 IBU Challenger (90 min) Hops
7 IBU Styrian Goldings (15 min) Hops

Water treatment:
5.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) 
10.00 gm Calcium Chloride 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) 

0.50 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) 

2000ml Starter English Ale (White Labs #WLP002) 


Mash Schedule:

75 min 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C


----------



## jyo (7/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> All ready for an early start tomorrow:
> 
> 
> Recipe: Duir Quert
> ...



That looks nice, Screwy. I have a big bag of Challenger and Styrian coming in the mail.... Look at you with your 84% efficiency


----------



## Screwtop (7/9/10)

jyo said:


> That looks nice, Screwy. I have a big bag of Challenger and Styrian coming in the mail.... Look at you with your 84% efficiency




Favourite hop combo for UK Ales John


----------



## NickB (7/9/10)

Brewing tomorrow morning as well! Must be a good day in QLD 


Recipe: Light Rice Lager MK III
Style: 1A-Light Lager-Lite American Lager

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected OG: 1.038 SG
Expected FG: 1.010 SG
Expected ABV: 3.7 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 14.4
Expected Color: 5.4 EBC
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins

Fermentables
Australian BB Galaxy 2.850 kg (74.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Flaked Rice 1.000 kg (26.0 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Czech Saaz (4.0 % alpha) 25 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: DCL S-23-SafLager West European Lager (Slurry - 1 cup)

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Two Step Infusion (50-64C/122-148F)


Cheers!


----------



## drsmurto (8/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> All ready for an early start tomorrow:
> 
> 
> Recipe: Duir Quert
> ...



Yet to combine those 2 hops Screwy but have open packs of both and top cropped some 1469 last night......

Are you adjusting rainwater?


----------



## praxis178 (8/9/10)

NickB said:


> Brewing tomorrow morning as well! Must be a good day in QLD
> 
> 
> Recipe: Light Rice Lager MK III
> ...



Nice one, will have to do one next, always nice to have a light option on tap, and I liked it heaps that weekend at your place.

And yes it is a nice day day in QLD, sun is shining, kettle is hot, mash is doing it's thing, and my coffee is black! :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (8/9/10)

Indeed TJ, it's a nice one. Gotta get the lawns done sometime today too. Gotta love a day off!!!

Just boiling the Rice for my brew ATM, the mash is resting at 50C, ready to step up to 64C when the rice goes in 

Haven't brewed for over a month, great to be back into it!

Cheers!


----------



## .DJ. (8/9/10)

My weekend brew... BIAB #2

mmmm, simcoe...

4.87 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (2.0 EBC) Grain 66.99 % 
0.80 kg Caramalt (21.5 EBC) Grain 11.00 % 
0.80 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 11.00 % 
0.80 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 11.00 % 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
60.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (25 min) Hops 42.3 IBU 
60.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (10 min) Hops 22.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (5 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.074 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.42 % 
Bitterness: 70.4 IBU


----------



## winkle (8/9/10)

I'm considering putting down a couple of Pilseners for an upcoming 21st. Anyone used Bobek hops in a Bo Pils? 
Suggested aroma and flavour additions for a 20 litre batch?
(Yeah I know I'm lazy but I don't have access to BeerSmith at work and thinking of beer makes the time go faster)


----------



## NickB (8/9/10)

Never even heard of them - had to go look them up on Craftbrewer....!

Be interested to try them, especially at the price!

Let me know how it goes, Perry.

Cheers


----------



## yardy (8/9/10)

planning an English IPA for tomorrow/friday, can't see any in the recipe DB so I'm going off jamil's recipe.


----------



## Bribie G (8/9/10)

Bobek hops from Slovenia :icon_drool2: 
I'm going to get some as well, don't forget we are talking Slovenia here, not Slovakia so this is the Land where Styrian Goldings come from, which is also historically derived from Fuggles. Yumyum


----------



## Phoney (8/9/10)

BribieG said:


> ALDI ALE



Mate, you would have got 100 lashes and sentenced to life of hard labour in Deutschland under Reinheitsgebot law if they saw that recipe. :lol: 

I'd be keen to know how it turns out though, just for interests sake. Keep us updated


----------



## RdeVjun (8/9/10)

winkle said:


> I'm considering putting down a couple of Pilseners for an upcoming 21st. Anyone used Bobek hops in a Bo Pils?
> Suggested aroma and flavour additions for a 20 litre batch?
> (Yeah I know I'm lazy but I don't have access to BeerSmith at work and thinking of beer makes the time go faster)


No, not tried Bobek in a pils I'm afraid, but quite OK late in ESBs though! I ran out of Styrian and subbed 1/3 Aurora, 2/3 Bobek, really nice in a Landlord-ish hops scheduled ESB, have one that's going fast and another approaching liftoff: :icon_drool2:

As an aside, I've knocked off the fermenter hops for a bit, have only been adding kettle hops in the ESBs, the difference is not mind- blowing, a big whack (1.5- 2.5g/L) at FO seems to be more stable, but I do miss some of the fresh aromatics of late fermenter hops (French- pressed tea a la BribieG or dry, both as fermentation tails off). :unsure: 

But, as far as trying it an a Bo Pils, I just dunno, really getting out of my league to be honest.


----------



## Screwtop (8/9/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Yet to combine those 2 hops Screwy but have open packs of both and top cropped some 1469 last night......
> 
> Are you adjusting rainwater?




No, adjusting Gympie Water!!

Screwy


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (8/9/10)

BribieG said:


> ALDI ALE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will be very Interested to find out how this one goes Bribie keep us informed please, I have ur Carlton crown Mid style bubbling away in the fridge stil probably fine and start lagering next week!


----------



## bradsbrew (9/9/10)

This will be the second triple batch getting put through the brewery tommorrow. Will end up with three 20L cubes and will use a different yeast for each.


Aussie Summer Ale

Vienna Lager

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 60.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.500
Total Hops (g): 120.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (P): 11.0
Colour (SRM): 12.5 (EBC): 24.6
Bitterness (IBU): 22.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Cane Sugar (21.05%)
2.000 kg Caramunich III (21.05%)
4.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (47.37%)
1.000 kg Vienna (10.53%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/l)
40.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/l)
30.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20c with 


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


Never used this combo of hops before, anyone tried the tettnang with POR?


Cheers Brad


----------



## drsmurto (9/9/10)

>20% crystal and >20% sugar.

What's your thinking behind this?


----------



## Screwtop (9/9/10)

DrSmurto said:


> >20% crystal and >20% sugar.
> 
> What's your thinking behind this?




I'm interested to know also, was if for the crystal flavour/colour, but then compensating for the high amount of dextrinous malt using sugar to maintain attenuation? Otherwise a bit like 20 + (-20)

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## jbirbeck (9/9/10)

DrSmurto said:


> >20% crystal and >20% sugar.
> 
> What's your thinking behind this?



+1 

2kg of caramunich??


----------



## bradsbrew (9/9/10)

DrSmurto said:


> >20% crystal and >20% sugar.
> 
> What's your thinking behind this?






Screwtop said:


> I'm interested to know also, was if for the crystal flavour/colour, but then compensating for the high amount of dextrinous malt using sugar to maintain attenuation? Otherwise a bit like 20 + (-20)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy






Rooting Kings said:


> +1
> 
> 2kg of caramunich??



Doh, hit the wrong grain, its suppose to be *Munich 2* not caramunich. Brought the colour back to where its should be. :icon_cheers: 

Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/9/10)

Planning on doing some Belgian-esque rocket fuel for next year's winter warmer:

Original Gravity
1.116 
Final Gravity
1.010 
Color
18 SRM / 35 EBC

Mash Efficiency
75% (worst case)
Bitterness
29.9 IBU BU:GU 0.26 
Alcohol
11.6% ABV

% KG HWE L
MALT OR FERMENTABLE

74% 5.500kg Weyerman Bohemian Pilsener 309 2
14% 1.000 Belgian Candy Sugar Amber 300 75
7% 0.500 Weyermann Abbey Malt 284 17
3% 0.200 Caramel Wheat malt 325 6
1% 0.100 Weyermann Rye 284 3
1% 0.100 Smoked Malt 309 9

Batch size: 15.0 liters 

boil 60 mins Halltertauer Mittelfrauh pellet 4.5 
boil 60 mins pellet 8.2
boil 15 mins Goldings, East Kent pellet 5.0


----------



## Stuster (9/9/10)

What yeast are you planning to use on that, Lord R? Why the smoked malt? Is that Weyermann or something else?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/9/10)

Stuster said:


> What yeast are you planning to use on that, Lord R? Why the smoked malt? Is that Weyermann or something else?



Probably a montreche wine yeast with 16% alcohol tolerance and will thin the body down to the needed levels. From all my research (including reading "brew beers like those you buy"), it will work well and this is the most neutrally flavoured wine yeast.

The smoked malt is weyerman. The reason? This is going to be a savour and special moment beer, rather than quaff beer. I had some really nice single malt scotch with a real smokey flavour, and fell in love with it. Figured a small amount in a beer will be quite good, given that the alcohol in this beer will be warming, therefore smokey flavour will complement, rather than be a bad thing in this beer.

I looked up tripel recipes, and formulated from there. Though a tripel is generally a light coloured beer (basically like a blonde on steroids) and I wanted a darker/caramel beer (like a leffe bruin on steroids). Like an alcoholic caramel pudding for grown up beer drinkers.

Just a calculated experiment.


----------



## WSC (9/9/10)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Probably a montreche wine yeast with 16% alcohol tolerance and will thin the body down to the needed levels. From all my research (including reading "brew beers like those you buy"), it will work well and this is the most neutrally flavoured wine yeast.
> 
> The smoked malt is weyerman. The reason? This is going to be a savour and special moment beer, rather than quaff beer. I had some really nice single malt scotch with a real smokey flavour, and fell in love with it. Figured a small amount in a beer will be quite good, given that the alcohol in this beer will be warming, therefore smokey flavour will complement, rather than be a bad thing in this beer.
> 
> ...



On smoked malt - with that small amount I doubt you will taste it much, especially as it ages. I used 500g in 20l and it is smokey but not hit you in the face, worth I try but if you want smoke I would up the amount, it is a bit of an acquired taste though.


----------



## razz (9/9/10)

It's in the fermenter just now. Three cheers for Zwickels step mash profile, it lifted my efficiency a few more points.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Steam Ale
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer: 
Style: California Common Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 50.81 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 22.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 92.59 % 
0.60 kg Dark Crystal (250.0 EBC) Grain 7.41 % 
40.00 gm Cascade 08 [7.80 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.00 %] (90 min) (First Hops 10.4 IBU 
100.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.00 %] (20 min) Hops 26.8 IBU 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
12.00 gm Polyclar VT (Bottling 30.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 8.10 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Step Add 24.30 L of water at 59.4 C 55.0 C 
35 min Step Heat to 63.0 C over 15 min 63.0 C 
30 min Step Heat to 72.0 C over 20 min 72.0 C 
10 min Step Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
using Zwickel's rest profile for Pils.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/9/10)

WSC said:


> On smoked malt - with that small amount I doubt you will taste it much, especially as it ages. I used 500g in 20l and it is smokey but not hit you in the face, worth I try but if you want smoke I would up the amount, it is a bit of an acquired taste though.



Thanks WSC,

I might do that. I've never used it before, but this will make me a bit more likely to up the weight, though maybe not to the 500g you did. It's not going to be the main taste, just a nice aromatic undercurrent.

I think 12% beer is an acquired taste, and this will be aged, so that the flavours are mellowed out.



Goomba


----------



## cdbrown (9/9/10)

In the fermenter right now have a German Pils with S-189 and an Oktoberfest with Wyeast 2633. This weekend I hope to brew an Alt and if time permits a Kolsch

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.80 L 
Boil Size: 27.94 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 25.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.63 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 68.59 % 
0.90 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 17.01 % 
0.45 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (37.4 EBC) Grain 8.50 % 
0.23 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 4.29 % 
0.09 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 1.61 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 40.9 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle German Ale (DCL Yeast #K-97) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.29 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Saccharification Add 15.88 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C


----------



## bradsbrew (9/9/10)

Grain is milled, HLT is full and on timer for 4am. Should be mashing this in around 5.30 am. 1st triple batch of the day.

*Hop Pistols Anarchy in the APA
*American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 60.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.900
Total Hops (g): 161.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Colour (SRM): 10.3 (EBC): 20.3
Bitterness (IBU): 39.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
1.400 kg Pale Ale Malt (12.84%)
8.600 kg Maris Otter Malt (78.9%)
0.450 kg Crystal 120 (4.13%)
0.150 kg Special-B (1.38%)
0.300 kg Wheat Malt (2.75%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/l)
30.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/l)
45.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/l)
36.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 19c with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


Cheers Brad


----------



## bradsbrew (10/9/10)

Two triple batches done and dusted by 2.30. Thats 120L of nectar in cubes and fermenters.......I shouldnt have to brew for at least 2 weeks now.

Time for a beer

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## drew9242 (10/9/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Two triple batches done and dusted by 2.30. Thats 120L of nectar in cubes and fermenters.......I shouldnt have to brew for at least 2 weeks now.
> 
> Time for a beer
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:



I give you a week :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Duff (11/9/10)

An APA today, 1.051 and 36IBU. Pils, Wheat, Munich and Caramel, hopped with Centennial and Amarillo. Will ferment with WLP029 Kolsch.


----------



## manticle (11/9/10)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Thanks WSC,
> 
> I might do that. I've never used it before, but this will make me a bit more likely to up the weight, though maybe not to the 500g you did. It's not going to be the main taste, just a nice aromatic undercurrent.
> 
> ...



I've used up to around 30-35 % before and got just a nice level of smoke. It does also fade with time. Go with what you have because it's better to shoot under than over with a strong flavour but don't be surprised if the first attempt is lacking in the smoke department. Certainly won't come out like an Islay whisky.


----------



## randyrob (11/9/10)

*Alt Ctrl Del* (Dusseldorf Altbier)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Colour (SRM): 13.2 (EBC): 26.0
Bitterness (IBU): 42.7 (Average)

70% Munich I
28.5% Pale Malt
1.5% Carafa II malt

1.1 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Pacific Hallertau (6.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

PH 5.2 @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Fourstar (12/9/10)

double brew day as usual.

Got a red rice ale and a clone of Racer No 5 from Zymurgy lined up but dumbing down the OG. Im not really interested in a 7% headbanger. 6.5% is a good enough sacrifice! :lol: 

Red Rice Ale 
Blonde Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 21/08/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 70.80 % 
1.00 kg Red Rice (1.0 SRM) Grain 17.70 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.85 % 
0.15 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 2.65 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 28.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer [6.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.94 %
Bitterness: 28.9 IBU
Est Color: 4.0 SRM 

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 16.14 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.09 L of water at 83.9 C 73.0 C 




Racer 5 IPA 
American IPA 

Type: All Grain
Date: 22/08/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 77.46 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 14.08 % 
0.30 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.23 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 4.23 % 
20.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 30.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (20 min) Hops 25.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [6.00 %] (20 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (10 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [6.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Amarillo [6.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.51 %
Bitterness: 77.2 IBU 
Est Color: 6.6 SRM

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 20.55 L of water at 72.9 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 9.34 L of water at 87.9 C 73.0 C


----------



## Effect (12/9/10)

Got the dubstep blaring - brewing is all clean, just waiting for miles to swing by so I can't start crushing some grain. Hadn't planned on brewing today, but after waking up and taking the dog for a walk and noticing that today is going to be a great day, just brought back memories of my first brew attempts. Going to do an APA of sorts - d saaz, galaxy maybe...to many hops = greater opportunity costs.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## bum (12/9/10)

Let us know how the Racer 5 works out, Fourstar. One of the highlights of my last US trip.


----------



## Tony (12/9/10)

Its warmed up and im getting on the Weisen bandwagon!

Last one to ferment on the floor untill it gets really hot and i start running saisons in my 35 deg garage 

weizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.30
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.28
Anticipated EBC: 7.7
Anticipated IBU: 12.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
26.5 3.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
61.9 7.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
5.3 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
6.2 0.70 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
44.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 6.30 12.7 40 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


----------



## manticle (12/9/10)

manticle said:


> Went with (boiling now):
> 
> Sour/funk number 4
> *Type:* All grain
> ...



No time to brew this weekend and want to keep stocks continuous so I've decided to add 1388 to this and make it a belgian of sorts instead of a funked beer. I have a starter going (this one's been in the cube all week).


----------



## Fourstar (12/9/10)

bum said:


> Let us know how the Racer 5 works out, Fourstar. One of the highlights of my last US trip.




well it looks like ive fuffed the recipe too!

ive gone with 77IBU (for some unknow reason) when its actually 70IBU

maybe i'll adjust the additions 5 min later to compensate. that should do the trick (although proabably worth a pinch of shit when it comes to NC'ing. )

70 IBU, 100 IBU. either way with that ABV and hopping rate its going to be BIG!


----------



## jakub76 (12/9/10)

Bottling and brewing today. 
Bottling's done and the boil's just about to start on my APA with a few tweaks inspired by Epic Pale Ale.

*Crocodilion APA II*
*24 litres*
4.5kg Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett 4L)
500g Munich Light (7.5L)
250g Crystal Light (65L)
250g CaraMalt (20L)
250g CaraPils (1.5L)

100g Cascade 7.8% Pellets

8g Cascade 7.8% 75min 6 IBU
14g Cascade 7.8% 30min 8 IBU
34g Cascade 7.8% 10min 9 IBU
20g Cascade 7.8% 1min 1 IBU
24g Cascade 7.8% Dry Hop into fermenter on day 5

Wyeast 1272 American Ale II (1st Generation)

*24 IBU* (Tinseth / 27 IBU Rager) based on 69% efficiency

1.051OG – 1.013FG estimated
5.0% ABV + .3% priming (170g Dextrose) = 5.3%

2 grams Gypsum
3.4 grams Calcium Chloride
2 grams Epsom Salts


----------



## geoff_tewierik (12/9/10)

Dumped my starter into the rest of the Doppelbock this morning. Here's hoping it all goes well and doesn't get stuck like the last one, I'd love this to get under 1020.


----------



## winkle (12/9/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Dumped my starter into the rest of the Doppelbock this morning. Here's hoping it all goes well and doesn't get stuck like the last one, I'd love this to get under 1020.



(insert icon of fingers crossed)
:icon_cheers:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (12/9/10)

Well it's powering along, pumping CO2 out the airlock, so keep those fingers crossed Perry.



winkle said:


> (insert icon of fingers crossed)
> :icon_cheers:


----------



## JunkzOr (15/9/10)

I currently have a CPA can, 1kg BE2, 500gm LDME fermenting with US-05. Been going strong for 7 days between 17 and 19c but today being the 9th day seems fermentation is slowing down a bit now. 

Intend to dry hop with 20gm of Amarillo after taking a reading tonight. SG was ~1020 on Monday so still has a bit to go.

This is my second brew.


----------



## towards the dark side (16/9/10)

Duff said:


> An APA today, 1.051 and 36IBU. Pils, Wheat, Munich and Caramel, hopped with Centennial and Amarillo. Will ferment with WLP029 Kolsch.




mmmm...sounds luuuuuusssshhhh :beer:


----------



## Effect (16/9/10)

JunkzOr said:


> I currently have a CPA can, 1kg BE2, 500gm LDME fermenting with US-05. Been going strong for 7 days between 17 and 19c but today being the 9th day seems fermentation is slowing down a bit now.
> 
> Intend to dry hop with 20gm of Amarillo after taking a reading tonight. SG was ~1020 on Monday so still has a bit to go.
> 
> This is my second brew.




2nd brew and you are already using a good yeast and dry hopping...good work.

It doesn't take much to do grain steeping and mini hop boils either, so hope you keep on progressing!


----------



## towards the dark side (17/9/10)

in the fermenter..

1 x 1.5kg coopers light malt 1kg dextrose Swiss lager yeast
14gm super alpha 60min, 25gm tettnang 15min, 25gm tettnang 5min


----------



## .DJ. (17/9/10)

.DJ. said:


> My weekend brew... BIAB #2
> 
> mmmm, simcoe...
> 
> ...



Hmmm, didnt quite hit targets on this one... OG is only 1.060.. Oh well, I'll still drink it...

but i now know the limitations of a 40L Urn... and this is it!!!!


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (17/9/10)

Did my fastest brew ever last night...

Cider #1
15L Apple juice
12L Apple and pear juice
500g sugaz
300g LDME
10g yeast nutrient
1L 2565 Kolsch yeast starter @16*C
OG 1.056

Cider #2
Same as above minus the sugaz
OG 1.049

Going to add a couple of sliced and pasteurised Granny Smith apples to each when I get around to it 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## bconnery (17/9/10)

Brewing the latest incarnation of my Sour Orange Belgian Ale. 

Recipe: Sour Orange 2010
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Flanders Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 25.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 15.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
300.00 gm Brown Sugar, Dark (98.5 EBC) Extract 6.06 % 
200.00 gm Brown Sugar, Light (15.8 EBC) Extract 4.04 % 
3000.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 60.61 % 
1000.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 20.20 % 
250.00 gm Abbey Malt (45.0 EBC) Grain 5.05 % 
200.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 4.04 % 
20.00 gm B Saaz [6.80 %] (60 min) Hops 14.0 IBU 
20.00 gm B Saaz [6.80 %] (2 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
2.00 tsp Sour Orange Rind (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
500.00 ml Sour Orange Juice (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
900.00 ml Sour Orange Juice (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 4450.00 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 19.07 L of water at 69.4 C 65.6 C 


Notes:
------
Caramelized 250g brown sugar with 500ml juice and all rind. Added 3L of first runnings for additional caramelization. 
Caremlized for approx 90 mins, added @45. 
Added 900ml of boiled juice @flameout

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Screwtop (17/9/10)

bconnery said:


> Brewing the latest incarnation of my Sour Orange Belgian Ale.
> 
> Recipe: Sour Orange 2010
> Brewer: Mooshells
> ...




Why am I compelled to follow this???


----------



## Screwtop (17/9/10)

Brewday/Beerday here tomorow. Shed101 and I will be turning this out 50/50

Timothy Taylor Landlord Clone

Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 54.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 13.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.06 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 99.16 % 
0.06 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 0.84 % 
45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent 2006 [5.00 %] (90 miHops 14.9 IBU 
45.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (90 min) Hops 16.1 IBU 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (10 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Burton Ale (White Labs #WLP023) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 7.12 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In - Sacch ResAdd 20.01 L of water at 75.4 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 15 min 77.0 C 



Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## bconnery (17/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Why am I compelled to follow this???


I'd like to say I'll save you a bottle Screwy, and I'll try, but this one is going to the keg for the first time ever...

I have bucketloads of sour oranges this year so there will be more. 
The munich wort experiment version really didn't work so I need to get some more down...


----------



## bconnery (17/9/10)

Cracked the grain on this one for tomorrow...
Low alcohol bitter for drinking soon...

Recipe: Bitter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.031 SG
Estimated Color: 23.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2800.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 90.32 % 
100.00 gm Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
100.00 gm Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
100.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (800.Grain 3.23 % 
25.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (55 min) Hops 22.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Brewer's Gold [4.80 %] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) Yeast-Ale


----------



## malt_shovel (17/9/10)

Nut brown Ale in the fermentor

4.25kg Pale Malt
0.55kg Amber Malt
0.5kg Crystal Malt
0.075kg Chocolate Malt

Mashed around 68 for about 4 or so hours (kids)

Boiled for 90 mins

16gms Northdown (7.2% AA) FWH
28gms EKG (4.4% AA) @ 15 mins

Racked onto Wyeast 1318 yeast cake
Fermented low early on (around 15 - 16) then slowly stepped it up to around 18oC.


----------



## Damian44 (18/9/10)

Just putting this on now. I thought i had a Munich Lager 2308 yeast cake to dump on to but it turns out its Wyeast 2633 Octoberfest Blend. 2633 isn't recommended for a Munich Dunkel but im left with no choice.

Type: All Grain
Date: 9/18/2010 
Batch Size: 45.00 L
Brewer: Damian 
Boil Size: 52.33 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Biab 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.30 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (16.0 EBC) Grain 96.99 % 
0.26 kg Carafa II (1100.0 EBC) Grain 3.01 % 
19.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Tetanang [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
28.00 gm Tetanang [4.30 %] (20 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
4 Pkgs Octoberfest blend 2633 (Wyeast Labs) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.043 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.27 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.03 % 
Bitterness: 22.0 IBU Calories: 380 cal/l 
Est Color: 36.4 EBC Color: Color


----------



## grod5 (18/9/10)

malt_shovel said:


> Nut brown Ale in the fermentor
> 
> 4.25kg Pale Malt
> 0.55kg Amber Malt
> ...




Beer Porn

:icon_drool2: 

daniel


----------



## winkle (18/9/10)

A batch of UXB Belgian Pale - sort of - (in the DB) first up, maybe a Smoked Robust Porter to follow (beers permitting) :unsure: .


----------



## Tony (18/9/10)

Rauchbier

Oh where oh where can my Hoephner be,
Importer's took her away from me.
She's stayed in Germany so i've got to be good,
So i can brew a Rauchbier when i leave this world.



Bulls Hide Rauchbier

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.50
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.39
Anticipated EBC: 38.4
Anticipated IBU: 26.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.9 5.00 kg. Weyermann Smoked Germany 1.037 4
4.5 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carabohemien Germany 1.034 200
2.7 0.15 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100
1.8 0.10 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 6.30 26.3 60 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP833 German Bock




90.9% and still nowhere near enough!

<_<


----------



## Effect (18/9/10)

Tony said:


> 90.9% and still nowhere near enough!
> 
> <_<



You tried smoking your own?


----------



## Tony (18/9/10)

Phillip said:


> You tried smoking your own?



Yeah ages ago i made a couple KG over Ironbark chips. 15% grist and it sent judges batty, reports have them shrinking naked into corners in the fetal position saying muma, muma, muma, over and over. It tasted like a bushfire in a glass and i do plan to make more. Time is the issue.

I should do it before the summer fire bans i guess

cheers


----------



## bconnery (18/9/10)

This one is all cracked waiting for another brewday tomorrow. 
Using up some hops and grains before another order. 
NZ hopped pale ale. 

Was planning on a pils with a little munich and wheat base but had less than I thought so upped the munich component. 

Recipe: NZPA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 13.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2000.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 42.28 % 
1700.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 35.94 % 
500.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 10.57 % 
300.00 gm Biscuit Malt (25.0 EBC) Grain 6.34 % 
230.00 gm Abbey Malt (45.0 EBC) Grain 4.86 % 
5.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (60 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
20.00 gm  Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.10 %] (Hops 10.3 IBU 
20.00 gm D Saaz [5.90 %] (15 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.10 %] (Hops 6.2 IBU 
20.00 gm D Saaz [5.90 %] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale


----------



## manticle (18/9/10)

bconnery said:


> I'd like to say I'll save you a bottle Screwy, and I'll try, but this one is going to the keg for the first time ever...
> 
> I have bucketloads of sour oranges this year so there will be more.
> The munich wort experiment version really didn't work so I need to get some more down...



Any more info about sour oranges? Are they seville oranges? I have a funked beer which uses sour citrus but it's a mixture of grapefruit and blood orange. Wouldn't mind getting my hands on some different fruits and trying out Ross' sour orange choc porter and a few other ideas.


----------



## bconnery (18/9/10)

manticle said:


> Any more info about sour oranges? Are they seville oranges? I have a funked beer which uses sour citrus but it's a mixture of grapefruit and blood orange. Wouldn't mind getting my hands on some different fruits and trying out Ross' sour orange choc porter and a few other ideas.


They are called a Rangpur Lime, or Mandarin Lime, but it's easier to just say Sour Orange, as they look orange but are sour like a lime, but with a hint of mandarin flavour. 
They are a really intense fruit. Great for 'lemonade', cooking and beer.


----------



## manticle (18/9/10)

Cheers. Going to go looking in the markets.


----------



## grod5 (18/9/10)

just put this into the fermenter:

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Vienna #3
Brewer: Greg
Asst Brewer: Molly(*)
Style: Vienna Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 19.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 89.29 % 
0.60 kg Cara Munich T1 (90.0 EBC) Grain 10.71 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.30 %] (60 min)Hops 20.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.30 %] (10 min)Hops 3.7 IBU 
2 Pkgs Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) [Starter Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.60 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 73.3 C 65.6 C


----------



## bconnery (18/9/10)

manticle said:


> Cheers. Going to go looking in the markets.



Being based in Melbourne your markets will be a lot better than mine but you'd have to be lucky to find them there I think. 
I don't know of course...
We had to search out a specialist grower to identify the tree in the first place.


----------



## O'Henry (18/9/10)

Brewed this with brendanos today:

Stellaaaa!!!!
25L
6.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 95.24 % 
0.30 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
10.00 gm Stella [16.30 %] (60 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Stella [16.30 %] (20 min) Hops 23.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Stella [16.30 %] (10 min) Hops 13.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Stella [16.30 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Craftbrewer) Yeast-Ale 

Hit 1.063/4 into the fermenter, lost a lot to the hops as they were all flowers. Brew went smooth as.


Putting this down tomorrow:

Brown
22L
3.55 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) Aus (3.9 EBC) Grain 59.66 % 
1.00 kg Amber Malt, Home Toasted (~20.0 EBC) Grain 16.81 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Aus (3.9 EBC) Grain 8.40 % 
0.30 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) Grain 5.04 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 5.04 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (550.0 EBC) Grain 4.20 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 0.84 % 
10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 16.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (30 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [6.00 %] (15 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [6.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
2.00 gm Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3.50 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.50 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) Yeast-Ale


----------



## winkle (18/9/10)

Finished the double brewday with this:

Smoked Robust Porter 
Robust Porter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 22/03/07 
Batch Size: 20 L

Boil Size: 21.67 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 70 min Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.10 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 57.73 % 
1.15 kg Munich Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 21.42 % 
0.30 kg Amber Malt (22.0 SRM) Grain 5.59 % 
0.25 kg Carafa I (337.0 SRM) Grain 4.66 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 4.66 % 
0.17 kg Peat Smoked Malt (2.8 SRM) Grain 3.17 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 2.79 % 
15.00 gm Target [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 18.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Target [11.00 %] (30 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.064 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.41 %
Bitterness: 34.0 IBU Calories: 543 cal/l 
Est Color: 29.2 SRM

Might have lost a litre to stupidity, but it made SWMBO mop the floor  .
Both cubes resting happily.


----------



## argon (18/9/10)

Just finished cleaning up a double batch kolsch...

8kg pilsner
1kg wheat
800g caraplis
200g melanoiden

hallertauer to 25ibu
1007

also filtered 3 batches and blended 2 kegs to into 1.

pitched a Baltic porter onto an Oktoberfest yeast cake

all 5 kegs are full.
1 cider
2 Munich helles
1 cascade mild
1 blended apa galaxy, bsaaz, cascade and amarillo
3 cubes full and weighting

just Lear t the mrs will be away with the kiddie next weekend...

Another double-double brewday next weekend.... Sweeeet.

I neeed more kegs!!


----------



## jakub76 (19/9/10)

Just finished the clean up. House lager 4.25kg Pils, 1kg rice, 250g Carapils, 23ibu (Tinseth 29rager) hallertau 60min.
This time I'm giving wlp830 another run instead of the regular wy2308. Got a bit lazy with my infusion volumes and ended up with too much wort, nearly overflowed my 40L pot! SG was good so I discarded 2 litres and still ended up with 25 litres in the fermenter, aiming for 24.


----------



## basement_brewer (19/9/10)

There is plenty of Klsch happening in Brisbane this weekend!

5kg pilsner
spalt to 25ibu @ 45mins (adjusted from 60mins for no chill)
Wyeast 2565 at 14C then lagered at 7C


----------



## winkle (19/9/10)

Basement Brewer said:


> There is plenty of Klsch happening in Brisbane this weekend!
> 
> 5kg pilsner
> spalt to 25ibu @ 45mins (adjusted from 60mins for no chill)
> Wyeast 2565 at 14C then lagered at 7C



Damm,
must crank out a Kolsch,
all the cool kids are on it (and we knows it makes sense).


----------



## Effect (19/9/10)

Got 200 grams of Amarillo sitting on the scales - its that time again - 10 min IPA! This is for the Adelaide and Mildura Case Swap in November...

95% Pilsner
5% Carapils

Mash at 67 degrees and aim for 1.060

Amarillo (8%) @ 10 mins aiming for 60 IBU

Pacman

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Shed101 (19/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Brewday/Beerday here tomorow. Shed101 and I will be turning this out 50/50



Well I feel I should correct this ... Screwy did the brewing, I just stood around gasbagging, distracting him and drinking all his beer  

It was a top day thanks Mr Screwtop!

All up we 'sampled' 16 types of beer ... some more than once :wacko: :blink:


----------



## Screwtop (19/9/10)

Shed101 said:


> Well I feel I should correct this ... Screwy did the brewing, I just stood around gasbagging, distracting him and drinking all his beer
> 
> It was a top day thanks Mr Screwtop!
> 
> All up we 'sampled' 16 types of beer ... some more than once :wacko: :blink:



Hehe, didn't drink anywhere near enough to provide more space for another brew  

HERMS brewing is all pretty much "hurry up and, wait" eh! not very hands on. Next time you drive the rig!!

Yeast still hasn't fired, 5pm is decision time.


Top day, thanks!


----------



## RdeVjun (19/9/10)

A Munich Helles:
95% Bohemian Pilsner
5% Carapils
Single decoction from protein rest to mash temp (64C)
15IBU Saaz bittering (low AA%)
8IBU Hallertau Mittelfreuh flavour
Generous starter of 2247PC @ 10C

Didn't like the Polenta version much so dropped it out this time.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (19/9/10)

Presently christening* my new urn with 'Nutcastle' from brewing classic styles. It will be beer, but probably got the grain subs all wrong etc.














* Jebus came with the house


----------



## jakub76 (19/9/10)

Rudi 101 said:


> * Jebus came with the house


Cheese us! Have you noticed any change in your beers or process? More cheesy? Levitation...that kind of thing?


----------



## Rodolphe01 (19/9/10)

well the change i hope will be for the better, my first 'full size' all-grain... thus far i have an hours extra boil to do because the grain held onto half as much wort as expected... or i might just drop out the extra volume into schott's and use for starters and correct gravity with LDME. I think I will do that actually...


----------



## Screwtop (19/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Yeast still hasn't fired, 5pm is decision time.



Yeast fired by 5pm, going mongrel by 8pm, it's an and sitting at 19.6C


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (19/9/10)

Titan Amber Ale

5.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.72 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.51 % 
0.20 kg Carared (45.0 EBC) Grain 3.51 % 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 15.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American (DCL Yeast #S-05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## manticle (20/9/10)

Unexpected day off tomorrow so I'm planning an APA. Have brewed this recipe before and pretty happy with the way it turned out.

Type: All grain	
Size:22 liters
Color:15 HCU (~9 SRM) 
Bitterness: 57 IBU
OG:	1.058
FG:	1.012
Alcohol: 5.9% v/v (4.6% w/w)
Grain: 2kg JW ale	
2kg JW Pilsner
500g JW Wheat malt
1kg Wey Munich
250g Dingeman biscuit
100g JW Dark crystal 
200 medium crystal

Mash:	70% efficiency 65 degrees, 60 minutes
Boil: 60 minutes
SG 1.042, 30 liters

Hops: 10g Centennial (10.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Centennial (10.5% AA, 45 min.)
5g Chinook (12%, 30 min) (flowers)
5g Chinook (12%% AA, 25 min.) (flowers)
5g Chinook (12%% AA, 20 min.) (flowers)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 20 min)
5g Chinook (12% AA, 15 min.) (flowers)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA 15 min.) 
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA 10 min.) 
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA 
5g Chinook (aroma) (flowers)
5g Amarillo (aroma)
5g centennial (aroma)

Dry hop 20g Chinook (flowers): secondary 5 days
Dry Hop 20g Amarillo: secondary 5 days

US05
2 g each of CaSO4 and CaCl2 to mash and boil.

Aiming for my Duvel clone over the next few days but need some more supplies.

Something like:

Atttempted Duvel clone

Type:	All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color: 4 HCU (~4 SRM) 
Bitterness: 32 IBU
OG: 1.075 
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	8.1% v/v (6.4% w/w)
Grain:	2kg 100g Ding Pilsner
2kg 100g Wey Pilsner
2kg 100g JW Pilsner (was going to try global but only available in bulk)
Mash:	72% efficiency, 3 step single decoction: protein rest at 55 degrees, 20 minutes, 63 degrees sacch rest [a] 20 minutes,69 degrees sacch rest * 30 minutes, mash out 75 degrees 10 minutes.
Boil: 90 minutes,	SG 1.052	32 liters
200g Corn sugar
Hops:	35g Saaz (4% AA, 60 min.)
35g Styrian Goldings (2.8% AA, 60 min.)
10g Saaz (4% AA, 20 min.)
10g Styrian Goldings (2.8% AA, 20 min.)

600g corn sugar added to brew after primary finishes in 3 stages.

Wy 1388 (reasonable sized starter yet to be calculated but probably 3 L)*


----------



## mje1980 (20/9/10)

Next up will be a 10 min US brown, for the IBU real ale festival. This is going through a beer engine. 

87.9% JW Trad
5.9% Caramunich3
4% Pale choc
2.3% Biscuit

15g Columbus, 75g Cascade @ 10mins

Pacman yeast

1.045
25.5 IBU
4.5%


----------



## randyrob (21/9/10)

*Effective Immediately* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Colour (SRM): 6.0 (EBC): 11.8
Bitterness (IBU): 35.5 (Average)

84% Pale Ale Malt
10% Munich I
5% Wheat Malt
1% Caramunich III

1.5 g/L Pacific Hallertau (6.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

PH 5.2 @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Duff (21/9/10)

Bo Pils and a Chocolate Stout this weekend. Since I do doubles, I am going to go Frangelico in one of the choc stout kegs ready for a local comp in late October.


----------



## Nick JD (21/9/10)

18L of Kristallweizen. 

1.5kg BB Pale
1.5kg BB Wheat
0.3kg Caraamber
0.2kg Caramunich III
6g Southern Cross 60min
3638 @ 21C


----------



## Effect (22/9/10)

Anzac IPA (was planned on being an APA - better efficiency made it an IPA)

95% Vienna
5% Caramunich

Mashed highish around the 66-68 area.

Was aiming for 1.050 - more likely in the 1.060 area though.

35 grams of both galaxy and pacific gem added throughout the boil (have no idea on the IBU, but it is probably going to be in the 60-80 range) (this is for a 21 litre batch)
40 grams of both galaxy and pacific gem at flameout. (works out to be 3.8 g/l of hops)

using a yeast cake of us-05 to ferment this one out. Wasn't planning on brewing today - got the day off because of some nasty shit that happened at work at 3am this morning that I got called in to help out with.


----------



## raven19 (22/9/10)

Phillip said:


> got the day off because of some nasty shit that happened at work at 3am this morning that I got called in to help out with.




Boo to work, Yay to brewing! B)


----------



## mje1980 (22/9/10)

Within the next few days, im brewing a 10min US brown ale, to go through a beer engine at an upcoming get together

87.9% Trad ale
5.9% Caramunich3
4% Pale choc
2.3% Biscuit

15g Columbus and 75g Cascade @ 10 minutes. 

1.045
16 SRM
25.5 IBU

Pacman


----------



## Effect (22/9/10)

mje1980 said:


> Within the next few days, im brewing a 10min US brown ale, to go through a beer engine at an upcoming get together



The next ibu real ale fest?


----------



## mje1980 (22/9/10)

Yes !


----------



## scrumpy (22/9/10)

mje1980 said:


> Within the next few days, im brewing a 10min US brown ale, to go through a beer engine at an upcoming get together
> 
> 87.9% Trad ale
> 5.9% Caramunich3
> ...



mate is there no bittering addition? are you pulling all your ibu's at the 10min mark?


----------



## white.grant (22/9/10)

mje1980 said:


> Yes !



Ssshhh...


----------



## mje1980 (22/9/10)

scrumpy said:


> mate is there no bittering addition? are you pulling all your ibu's at the 10min mark?




10 min hops only, hence, a 10 min US brown. Works ridiculously well, although it uses a lot of hops hehe


----------



## mje1980 (22/9/10)

Grantw said:


> Ssshhh...




I know, but they don't know the secret handshake!


----------



## manticle (22/9/10)

Still got to brew the Duvel clone mentioned above (ingredients ordered and arriving in time for weekend hopefully) but if I can push out two batches over the weekend, I'm aiming to do my first India Pale Ale.

It's not being done till Friday or Saturday so any critiques is more than welcome:

Current recipe

IPA

Type:	All grain	Size:	22 liters
Color:	5 HCU (~4 SRM) 
Bitterness:	44 IBU
OG:	1.051	FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	5.0% v/v (3.9% w/w)
Grain:	5kg Simpsons Marris Otter
250g ding biscuit
Mash: 90 minutes, 69 degrees, 70% efficiency
Boil: 60 minutes, SG 1.035	32 liters
Hops: 30g Fuggles (4.75% AA, 60 min.)
20g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 60 min.)
30g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Kent Goldings (aroma)
Dry Hop 20 g EKG secondary

Caramelise 2 L

One of the brewlabs yeasts I have in my fridge (need to check) Also have 1099, ringwood, pro 103 and possibly even Thames Valley II.

No chilled so the yeast issue can be sorted with a little leisure.


----------



## rotten (22/9/10)

You like your english hops then manticle
(haven't read start of thread)

It looks very good, I'd drop mash temp a bit, but that's just me.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (22/9/10)

I do like English hops (and german noble and US and some AU. Never tried NZ in my own brewing). Combination of high temp and long mash seems to do the trick with UK styles for me. Add to that that the temp inside my tun is hard to measure accurately so I'm going with an estimated average depending on various values. Actual temp might be 67, might be 70.


----------



## Scruffy (23/9/10)

manticle said:


> I do like English hops (and german noble and US and some AU. Never tried NZ in my own brewing). Combination of high temp and long mash seems to do the trick with UK styles for me. Add to that that the temp inside my tun is hard to measure accurately so I'm going with an estimated average depending on various values. Actual temp might be 67, might be 70.



loving your work Man...

Other business; 

12kg pale
dash carared
pinch burnt wheat
I found loads Amarillo, Cascade, Aurora, Citra and Simcoe, so I might do a 90min IPA (10g mix every 5 minutes...). 1882.

So far, 1.060, preboil, which should leave me with 35l 1.084 - 78% eff...

oh, and don't ever ...ever buy _cotton_ Swiss voile - it holds liquid better than tarpaulin, and don't rely on the flimsy string you've used on your last 12 brews - 12kg grain would normally weigh around 18kg wet. On this occasion, it weighed exactly 33kg (i weighed it after the slight mishap). It took 3 hours to 'drain'...

Boiling tomorrow. Can't be arsed tonight.


----------



## mje1980 (23/9/10)

Heating the HLT as i type. Stuff the reno's, they can wait!!. At a stage where i can't do too much with the floor, so im brewing today.


----------



## argon (24/9/10)

Found the notes from a Belgian Blonde i did a looong time back... BIAB and No-chill

Entered it into BABBs last night... shame I only have 2 bottles left.
Just elevated up the list of to brew


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Belgian Blonde Ale
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Blond Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.069 SG
Estimated Color: 10.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner Malt - (Dingemans) (3.1 EBC) Grain 71.43 % 
0.50 kg Aromatic Malt - (Dingemans) (37.0 EBC) Grain 7.14 % 
0.50 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 7.14 % 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Czech Saaz [3.70 %] (45 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] (45 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Czech Saaz [3.70 %] (30 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
1.00 tsp Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 kg Table Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 14.29 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) [StarYeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 15.65 L of water at 70.1 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 2 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
1kg Table Sugar added to primary after 5 days

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## .DJ. (24/9/10)

tough brew night coming up for me...

Should take a good few minutes...

St Peters Norwest Pale Ale FWK dumped on a cake of Nothingham...

Might dry hop with some NS or Galaxy to really make things difficult..


----------



## beerbog (24/9/10)

Doc's Bavarian Weizen 

Done as BIAB, 4 days into ferment, sitting happily at 18 - 19 deg under an stc - 1000 control. Mmmmmmmmmmmm. :beerbang:


----------



## Lecterfan (24/9/10)

A kind of dry-ish Schwarzbier. This is a partial recipe I've done twice and loved but this is my first AG attempt at it.

4.2kg JW Pils malt
500gms JW Light Munich
250gms Carapils
250gms Wey Carafa I

30gms %4.4 Hallertau for 60 mins.
15gms Horizon %10 for 60 mins....shooting for around %27 IBU, no aroma or flavour additions.

Mash:
50c-ish for 20 mins
60c-ish for 45mins
70c-ish for 15mins
mash out 78c (the "ish" is because I am still getting used to my gear when it comes to changing temps using an infusion...open to suggestions here, but I'm not ready to attempt a decoction).

Wyeast Bav 2206. Final volume around 26L, 23 into the fermenter.

Used to love tooheys old until I started brewing this recipe. I am hoping the majority of the mash at a low temp should help get plenty of easily fermentables for the yeast to devour.

Have a good one...


----------



## RdeVjun (24/9/10)

Was that the first one argon? Had a definite Styrian I thought, but the whole series were out of my league to be honest. Pardon me if I'm mistaken!

Forget exactly how they all rated overall, I guess it was well- received if you're brewing it again, or is this the adjusted version?


argon said:


> Found the notes from a Belgian Blonde i did a looong time back...


----------



## argon (24/9/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Was that the first one argon? Had a definite Styrian I thought, but the whole series were out of my league to be honest. Pardon me if I'm mistaken!
> 
> Forget exactly how they all rated overall, I guess it was well- received if you're brewing it again, or is this the adjusted version?




Yep this is the first one that hit our table... pleasantly surprised really. I didn't get much hop character at all from it. Fairly sweet and a touch harsh... but well received for sure.

We ended up giving it a 37... this is even after Geof pretty much recognised that i was tasting my own beer trying knock the score up a bit  

Good to catch up with you too... gonna start taking some decent notes now i've seen you'r little book :icon_cheers: 

Landlord tomorrow... can't wait.

Edit: BTW the way the Belgian from last night was a BIAB and no chill :lol:


----------



## RdeVjun (24/9/10)

Ahh, goodly goodly! Your sig needs a slight update then!

Oh my, another NC BIABer, hey? Tsk, tsk... just where do they get them from?!  Next up NC BIAB will be knocking off pale lagers, which we all know will just never work! 

Edit: You must be pleased with 37 points? I would be! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (24/9/10)

argon said:


> Yep this is the first one that hit our table... pleasantly surprised really. I didn't get much hop character at all from it. Fairly sweet and a touch harsh... but well received for sure.
> 
> We ended up giving it a 37... this is even after Geof pretty much recognised that i was tasting my own beer trying knock the score up a bit
> Good to catch up with you too... gonna start taking some decent notes now i've seen you'r little book
> ...



Sorry we didn't get properly introduced, I had no idea you were Argon hisself - there you go, hanging up the pillowcase and the beer gets you best in show (if you had been a member   )
Hope to see you next meeting, Lager minicomp. Your beer last night knocked the spots off the subsequent ones, quite ruined the tastebuds :drinks:


----------



## RdeVjun (24/9/10)

:icon_offtopic: A thousand pardons Bribie, that would be my fault!  

Agreed, a darned good one it was, but quite unfamiliar territory for me...

(Hey, for once I picked the hops- a first...  )


----------



## argon (25/9/10)

BribieG said:


> Sorry we didn't get properly introduced, I had no idea you were Argon hisself - there you go, hanging up the pillowcase and the beer gets you best in show (if you had been a member   )
> Hope to see you next meeting, Lager minicomp. Your beer last night knocked the spots off the subsequent ones, quite ruined the tastebuds :drinks:



No worries mate... good to have a brief chat and a sample of a couple of your finest... including the infamous malt liquor 

very surprised and a little embarrassed that it got up actually... only found the 6 tallies of it the other day i put away at the start of the year... i'm pretty certain the rest of the batch wasn't that good  I think it did ok cause it was first out the gate and everyone was being a little polite at first... shame i didn't enter it in QABC.

Got my membership form now anyway... and hope to be a member next month... got a German Pilsner that could do ok... we'll see though. Have a proper chat then.


----------



## bconnery (25/9/10)

Using the yeast cake from the bitter for another Rye ESB. 

Recipe: R=SB3
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 30.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 45.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 76.19 % 
800.00 gm Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 15.24 % 
150.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
150.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
150.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (689.Grain 2.86 % 
40.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 32.9 IBU 
25.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (15 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 

1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Howlingdog (25/9/10)

Hey Ben, what have you got under your kettle that burns off 29% in seventy minutes?

HD


----------



## white.grant (25/9/10)

Started on my summer wiezens. Got 46 litres of what will be hefeweizen on the boil with 15 minutes to go.

Very simple recipe

50% wheat
50% pilsener malt
Tettnang to 33 IBU 
Wyeast 3068


Cheers
grant


----------



## bconnery (25/9/10)

HowlingDog said:


> Hey Ben, what have you got under your kettle that burns off 29% in seventy minutes?
> 
> HD


POssibly I've never adjusted the boil size from when I used to have beersmith calculate losses...
Something seems right though as my OG is usually as predicted. 
Might have to revisit...


----------



## TidalPete (25/9/10)

bconnery said:


> Using the yeast cake from the bitter for another Rye ESB.
> 
> Recipe: R=SB3
> Brewer: Mooshells
> ...



45.5 IBU Ben?  
Not that I'm the style police. Far from it. :icon_cheers: 
Have you used First Gold before & if so, what are your comments?

TP


----------



## bconnery (25/9/10)

TidalPete said:


> 45.5 IBU Ben?
> Not that I'm the style police. Far from it. :icon_cheers:
> Have you used First Gold before & if so, what are your comments?
> 
> TP


Well even if you were the style police Pete 45 is well within the guidelines. 
At the high end sure but still within them. 

I've used First Gold quite a few times Pete. One of my favourite English hops. 
A lot like a more assertive EKG. 

Great on its own or blended with almost any UK hop. 
I've done FG/EKG
FG/Bramling Cross
FG/Challenger
FG/Styrian Goldings

FG/Challenger was a favourite, as is FG/Bramling Cross...


----------



## TidalPete (25/9/10)

bconnery said:


> Well even if you were the style police Pete 45 is well within the guidelines.
> At the high end sure but still within them.



Got the wrong end of the stick again Ben.  
When I did a quick flick through your post I spotted the rye addittion & assumed that it was a Roggenbier admittedly with a minimum dosage of rye.
Gotta pay more attention in future & thanks for the First Gold info. :beer: 

TP


----------



## bconnery (25/9/10)

TidalPete said:


> Got the wrong end of the stick again Ben.
> When I did a quick flick through your post I spotted the rye addittion & assumed that it was a Roggenbier admittedly with a minimum dosage of rye.
> Gotta pay more attention in future & thanks for the First Gold info. :beer:
> 
> TP


Ah yes, that would cause confusion... A 45 IBU Roggenbier wouldn't quite be to style..


----------



## argon (25/9/10)

Finished up a double-double brew day today.... loong day but worth it when you've got 4 cubes ready and waiting.

Started with a Landlord-ish ESB then immediately a Black IPA

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Landlord
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 41.00 L 
Boil Size: 40.83 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 21.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.20 kg Ale - Golden Promise TF (6.3 EBC) Grain 96.84 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma Malt (Weyermann) (400.0 EBC) Grain 3.16 % 
45.00 gm Fuggle [7.70 %] (60 min) Hops 19.4 IBU 
45.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (30 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
45.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
2.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 9.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 25.00 L of water at 72.5 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mashout Heat to 78.0 C over 2 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------

then;
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Black Diamond IPA
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Style India Black Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.39 L
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 53.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 57.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.00 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.0 EBC) Grain 71.44 % 
2.20 kg Munich II Malt (Weyermann) (22.5 EBC) Grain 17.46 % 
0.35 kg Carafa Special T3 Malt (Weyermann) (1400Grain 2.78 % 
0.35 kg Aromatic Malt - (Dingemans) (37.0 EBC) Grain 2.77 % 
0.35 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 2.77 % 
0.35 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2.77 % 

20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
40.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (60 min) Hops 21.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (30 min) Hops 12.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

1.65 tsp Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
8.26 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
16.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 12.60 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 37.80 L of water at 72.7 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 2 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
All hop additions minus 15 mins for NC Cube adjustments
5 min Hop additions french pressed into fermenter prior to pitching

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stl (26/9/10)

Put this on yesterday...


```
Style: Oatmeal Stout

TYPE: All Grain



Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 23,00 L	  

Boil Size: 27,43 L

Estimated OG: 1,060 SG

Estimated Color: 62,2 EBC

Estimated IBU: 43,2 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 70,00 %

Boil Time: 60 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount		Item									  Type		 % or IBU	  

5,00 kg	   Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett)Grain		78,74 %	   

1,00 kg	   Oats, Rolled (3,9 EBC)					Grain		15,75 %	   

0,25 kg	   Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398,7 EBC)   Grain		3,94 %		

0,10 kg	   Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817,6 EBC)   Grain		1,58 %		

20,00 gm	  Fuggles [7,70 %]  (60 min)				Hops		 13,6 IBU	  

30,00 gm	  Galena [12,50 %]  (20 min)				Hops		 22,2 IBU	  

25,00 gm	  Goldings, East Kent [5,00 %]  (20 min)	Hops		 7,4 IBU	   

1 Pkgs		British Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1335)		Yeast-Ale
```

A kilo of rolled oats.. wonder if that could have anything to do with the set mash...


----------



## RdeVjun (26/9/10)

stl said:


> A kilo of rolled oats.. wonder if that could have anything to do with the set mash...


Ahh bugger! Maybe a higher diastase base malt would be better with that amount of oats?

Or if you don't want to change the recipe, just BIAB it. Actually that's a quite serious suggestion- if there's lautering problems then BIAB would be the method most likely to overcome them, for sure.


----------



## stl (26/9/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Ahh bugger! Maybe a higher diastase base malt would be better with that amount of oats?
> 
> Or if you don't want to change the recipe, just BIAB it. Actually that's a quite serious suggestion- if there's lautering problems then BIAB would be the method most likely to overcome them, for sure.



Both suggestions quite valid... but I rarely brew the same thing twice, so it will probably be a while before I try that again. The problem was exacerbated because of my HERMS setup.. so I just wound up doing a decoction. And a fly sparge, though it was hardly "flying". I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## philw (26/9/10)

tonight I am going to be doing this http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=47576&st=0 the Coopers Vintage. using the kit Yeast though


----------



## brianman (26/9/10)

In the fermenter 27lt Lemon Myrtle Wit,
2kg Wey Pils
2kg Torrified Wheat
0.2 Flaked Oats
Cascade to 13ibu @ 50mins
30gms Lemon Myrtle @ 15mins, 25gms crushed coriander/20gms fresh lime peel/5gms lemon Myrtle @ 5mins
Wyeast 3944

First attempt will be interesting, 78% efficiency, in the bottle should be around 4.4%.


----------



## manticle (26/9/10)

manticle said:


> Aiming for my Duvel clone over the next few days but need some more supplies.
> 
> Something like:
> 
> ...


*

Finally got around to putting this one down. About to cube. Who says a four step decocted mash takes a long time?

protein rest, remove for decoction, hold at low mash temp, raise main mash to low sacch temp, bring decoction to boil, raise main mash to 68 hold, raise main mash to 72 (cheers Screwy), mash out to 78, sparge and bob's your uncle. POP.

IPA will have to wait until next Sunday.*


----------



## MitchDudarko (26/9/10)

Did this yesterday.

Recipe: AG#5 - Anzac IPA
Brewer: Mitch Dudarko
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (40.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 6.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 59.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.83 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 86.54 % 
0.70 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 7.69 % 
0.52 kg Carafoam (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.77 % 
69.57 gm Cascade [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 34.4 IBU 
26.09 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (15 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
52.17 gm Cascade [8.20 %] (15 min) Hops 12.8 IBU 
52.17 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (1 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
0.87 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 9.04 kg
----------------------------
ERROR - All Grain/Partial Mash recipe contains no mash steps

Notes:
------
Mash at 65'c for 90 mins.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nothing over the top, but was my first go at FWH.


----------



## RdeVjun (26/9/10)

RdeVjun said:


> A Munich Helles:
> 95% Bohemian Pilsner
> 5% Carapils
> Single decoction from protein rest to mash temp (64C)
> ...


Another of these chilling, this one double decocted, mashed slightly higher and a bit stonger, perhaps a Dortmunder and will probably go straight on the yeastcake of the previous one.
2247 seems very clean and well- suited to this style is my guess.


----------



## jyo (29/9/10)

Inspired by Bribie

This is a bit corny:

23 litres
4.2 kg galaxy
500 gms polenta, boiled till gluggy, cooled then chucked in mash
Styrian Goldings @ 60 mins to 23 IBUS.

Mash as 65
US05
First time trying polenta, just bringing this up to the boil while having a few beers. I love holidays :beerbang: 

Cheers, John.


----------



## bum (29/9/10)

81% Trad Ale
6% Pale Crystal
4% Pale Choc
4% Amber
2.5% Black Patent
2.5% Roast Barley
3.5g/L Cluster and 1.2/L Hallertauer Mittelfrueh @ 60 (can't remember but I'm pretty sure the hal.mit. is only there to make up the IBU shortfall on the Cluster, ran the recipe a few weeks back)
1.5g/L each Centennial and Northern Brewer(US) @ 15
1.5g/L Hallertauer Hersbrucker @ 0 (used in place of Liberty which I couldn't get at the time)

OG 1079
IBU 79


----------



## warra48 (1/10/10)

This one's about to come to the boil.

PILS, just a generic one, not a clone or to any specific style.
25 litres

200.00 gm Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 3.85 % 
4500.00 gm Premium Pilsner (2.5 EBC) Grain 86.54 % 
500.00 gm Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 9.62 % 
40.00 gm Hallertau NZ [8.10 %] (60 min) Hops 30.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [5.70 %] (10 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) Starter 4.5 litres

Used zwickel's step mash schedule, 52, 64, 72 and 78C. The last 2 rests had to be decoctions, because I ran out of space to add more water.
Boil will be for 90 minutes.

Managed to get 32 litres at 1.046 into the kettle.
The rice hulls were just to make the drain and sparge easier, I'm sick of sticking half way through.


----------



## potof4x (1/10/10)

Mashing away now is zwickles simple Weizen. He uses step mashing, I won't. Will try for grain to brain in<1 week..

Good to be back from work!

*Zwickels Weizen* (Weizen/Weissbier)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Colour (SRM): 3.7 (EBC): 7.3
Bitterness (IBU): 15.1 (Average)

70% Wheat Malt
30% Pilsner

1 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh 2009 (5.2% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L PH 5.2 @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 25 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 3638 - Bavarian Wheat


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## under (1/10/10)

:icon_offtopic: Where are you getting all zwickels receipes from?


----------



## potof4x (1/10/10)

under said:


> :icon_offtopic: Where are you getting all zwickels receipes from?




http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...39847&st=60

There are a few others about too I think.


----------



## Nick JD (1/10/10)

Brewing yet another 3638 Hopfen Weisse. DAMN! I need to say that again, DAMN! 

I've found _my _beer. A hefeweizen with balls. 

A high ABV weizen with 35 IBUs of fruity hops - most of them late. The yeast esters and the fruity hops fit perfectly and the IBUs overcome that "cloying" thing that hefe's can give. 

I strongly recommend anyone who likes an APA and a hefe drop a shitload of Amarillo or Citra or Nelson or Galaxy into their hefe, and some nice heavy crystal goodness.

Damn!


----------



## vykuza (1/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Brewing yet another 3638 Hopfen Weisse. DAMN! I need to say that again, DAMN!
> 
> I've found _my _beer. A hefeweizen with balls.
> 
> ...




Can you give us an example recipe Nick?

I'm fiddling with late hop additions on weizens, but still sticking around 15IBUs. 7.5 at 60 minutes, then 7.5 IBUs at 15 minutes. Last batch is with Sorachi Ace, and fermenting now.


----------



## Nick JD (1/10/10)

Nick R said:


> Can you give us an example recipe Nick?
> 
> I'm fiddling with late hop additions on weizens, but still sticking around 15IBUs. 7.5 at 60 minutes, then 7.5 IBUs at 15 minutes. Last batch is with Sorachi Ace, and fermenting now.



I put one on the RecipeDB last week - the one I've got fermenting now is pretty much the same recipe but only 14L - trying out a more weizenbock level of bulkiness. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1249

So far I've done Nelson, Amarillo and Citra and prefer the 3638 to 3068. Next version will be a 6% NZ Cascade.


----------



## Tony (1/10/10)

Ive been brewing a lot of 70% wheat malt beers lately, styled loosly on APA specs but using american hops, or my fav.... NZ flower hops. The crispness of the wheat malt really makes the hops pop! I use 1272 though.

Brewing tomorrow, a SMASH lager as its warming up. Yeast is probably not to style but its what i have and it will be fine. Im not brewing for a comp!


German Pilsner.

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.50
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.93
Anticipated EBC: 6.7
Anticipated IBU: 35.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 10.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
170.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 35.5 40 min.
30.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2308 Munich Lager


----------



## Quintrex (1/10/10)

Tony said:


> on the brew menu tomorrow is a Dark American Wheat. 360g of hops all after 20 min with no bittering addition...... should be great



How did this end up turning out Tony?


----------



## vykuza (1/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> I put one on the RecipeDB last week - the one I've got fermenting now is pretty much the same recipe but only 14L - trying out a more weizenbock level of bulkiness.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1249
> 
> So far I've done Nelson, Amarillo and Citra and prefer the 3638 to 3068. Next version will be a 6% NZ Cascade.






Tony said:


> Ive been brewing a lot of 70% wheat malt beers lately, styled loosly on APA specs but using american hops, or my fav.... NZ flower hops. The crispness of the wheat malt really makes the hops pop! I use 1272 though.




Thanks guys - I'm keen on keeping the weizen yeast character in there myself. And to contribute, I'm brewing this tomorrow:

Recipe: Smark and Dokey Lager with apologies to the Mad Fermentationist
Brewer: Nick
Asst Brewer: Betty the Dog
Style: Munich Dunkel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 7.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 23.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.60 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 32.00 % 
1.60 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 32.00 % 
1.60 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 32.00 % 
0.20 kg Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (35.0 SRM) Grain 4.00 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [10.70 %] (45 min) Hops 21.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50 %] (10 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) Yeast-Lager


----------



## Weizguy (1/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Brewing yet another 3638 Hopfen Weisse. DAMN! I need to say that again, DAMN!
> 
> I've found _my _beer. A hefeweizen with balls.


If you like balls in your beer, I know some guys who will oblige.

ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Nick JD (1/10/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!!



You're probably the funniest guy you know, Weizass.  If I wanted to pick pubes from my teeth I'd change my name to Les and practice my namesake.


----------



## MitchDudarko (1/10/10)

ZING!!! haha!


----------



## Tony (1/10/10)

Quintrex said:


> How did this end up turning out Tony?



Turned out awsome!

I think i ended up using 400g of hops in the end. It turned out to be a bitch ot get out of the kettle due to the horrid hop screen i use blocking with hops and break......... lost about 8 liters after fighting for half hour to get it to drain.

Out of 10....... id give it a 7. Its really really good but not in my (8+) awsome books which is tough to reach. The Oktoberfest i have on tap....... currently running a 9 is just slap you down awsome. Makes me weak at the knees. one of my best EVER.

Back to the wheat.... great hoppiness with a bitter bite and a crisp, bready maltiness that just works soooo well with the hops. The bit of chocolate wheat gives it a slight richness that lifts the beer and makes it say HI without being in your face..... subtle is the word. THis helps the hops shine out too. Hops souldnt have to fight with malt.

Im a happy man!


----------



## unrealeous (3/10/10)

Just finished getting this into the fermenter

Recipe: Czech Pilsner

Batch Size: 44.00 L 
Boil Size: 50.37 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 4.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

7.00 kg Joe White Export Pilsner (1.6 SRM) Grain 77.78 % 
1.50 kg Weyermann Munich II (11.2 SRM) Grain 16.67 % 
0.50 kg Joe White Wheat Malt (1.7 SRM) Grain 5.56 % 
40.00 gm Pearle [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Pearle [8.90 %] (15 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
12.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Magnesium Sulphate (Mash 90 min) Misc 

30 min Beta Rest Add 22.50 L of water at 70.4 C 64.0 C 
15 min Step Heat to 68.0 C over 4 min 68.0 C 
35 min Alpha Rest Heat to 72.0 C over 4 min 72.0 C 
5 min Mashout  Heat to 78.0 C over 6 min 78.0 C 

Czech Pils 2278 at 10 degress for about 4 weeks.


----------



## mje1980 (3/10/10)

UK blonde. A good way to brew a batch for my mate, but also something to use to get my 1968 firing for a 1.073 UK strong ale!!. First batch for him, the second batch for me, and the yeast cake of mine will get the strong ale on top!!

90.3% JW Pils
6.5% Carapils
3.2% Golden naked oats

Galena @ 60

Cascade @ 15 

1.042
21 IBU

Wyeast 1968


After that, we can finally do a polenta aussie lager with geoffi's fresh home grown POR flowers.


----------



## unrealeous (4/10/10)

Premium American Lager with a rice twist

Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 7.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.0 IBU

3.50 kg Joe White Export Pilsner (3.2 EBC) Grain 71.14 % 
0.97 kg Rice (1.0 EBC) Grain 19.72 % 
0.45 kg Weyermann Munich II (22.1 EBC) Grain 9.15 % 
16.00 gm Pearle [8.00 %] (60 min) Hops 13.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

35 min Protein Add 12.30 L of water at 56.5 C 52.0 C 
90 min Beta Rest Add 0.00 L of water at 63.0 C 63.0 C 
35 min Alpha Rest Heat to 72.0 C over 9 min 72.0 C 
5 min Mashout Heat to 78.0 C over 6 min 78.0 C

Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Czech Pils 2278 at 10 degress for 4 weeks - ~70 litres of lager on the go now..


----------



## raven19 (4/10/10)

Used filtered water, and got to finally use my 30 Plate chiller on this beer. Its been too long since I brewed last!

Plans for another brown ale this week too.


Recipe: 35 Scottish 70 Shilling
Style: Scottish Heavy 70/-
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.20 L
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 19.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 18.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Ale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 75.14 % 
0.53 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 11.30 % 
0.30 kg Melanoidin (70.0 SRM) Grain 6.50 % 
0.13 kg Crystal (140.0 SRM) Grain 2.82 % 
0.13 kg Crystal, Dark (275.0 SRM) Grain 2.82 % 
0.07 kg Choc Pale (500.0 SRM) Grain 1.41 % 
36.46 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (90 min) (First Wort HopHops 18.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1968 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Ravens RIMS (3.5L/kg)
Total Grain Weight: 4.66 kg
----------------------------
Ravens RIMS (3.5L/kg)
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Mash In Add 16.30 L of water at 53.8 C 50.0 C 
40 min RIMS Step 1 Heat to 70.0 C over 20 min 70.0 C 
5 min Mash Out - RIMS steAdd 0.02 L of water and heat to 78.078.0 C


----------



## Nick JD (4/10/10)

*Red Cluster Ale 18L*

3kg BB Ale
300g Caraaroma
200g Sucrose
65g of 5.1% Cluster @ 15 minutes
US05

Mashed at 68C for 60 minutes.

*Southern Cross Lager 18L*

3kg BB Pale
100g Caramunich III
20g 14.8% Southern Cross @ 15 minutes
S189

Mashed at 64C for 90 minutes.

I've almost given up on "bittering" additions and am sold on late-only hopping where I want bulk hop flavour. It rocks.


----------



## manticle (4/10/10)

manticle said:


> Still got to brew the Duvel clone mentioned above (ingredients ordered and arriving in time for weekend hopefully) but if I can push out two batches over the weekend, I'm aiming to do my first India Pale Ale.
> 
> It's not being done till Friday or Saturday so any critiques is more than welcome:
> 
> ...



Finally day off tomorrow, grain cracked and ready to go, yeast built from test tube and ready for a starter. Tomorrow it is. Ended up deciding on 1099


----------



## dcx3 (5/10/10)

Just a stab in the dark but does anyone have a white rabbit white ale clone...i love this beer.


----------



## Effect (7/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> I've almost given up on "bittering" additions and am sold on late-only hopping where I want bulk hop flavour. It rocks.



agreed! probably the sole reason (other than using up heaps of hops) behind the 10 min IPAs.

You should have a look at the 'scaling a recipe in beersmith' thread that I posted - just in regards to the information that you are giving out for your recipes.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Nick JD (7/10/10)

Phillip said:


> You should have a look at the 'scaling a recipe in beersmith' thread that I posted - just in regards to the information that you are giving out for your recipes.



I don't use Beersmith. What do I need to do?


----------



## beerbog (7/10/10)

Centenarillo AG, an adaptation of Neill's extract version. Smells yummy........ :beerbang: 

Centenarillo AG

Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
10A-American Ale-American Pale Ale

Minimum OG: 1.045 SG Maximum OG: 1.060 SG
Minimum FG: 1.010 SG Maximum FG: 1.015 SG
Minimum IBU: 30 IBU Maximum IBU: 45 IBU
Minimum Color: 9.9 EBC Maximum Color: 27.6 EBC


Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 32.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 27.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG Expected OG: 1.048 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Expected ABV: 4.8 % Expected ABW: 3.8 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 33.9 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 15.2 EBC
BU:GU ratio: 0.70 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 4.964 kg 88.5 % 5.2 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.324 kg 5.8 % 5.5 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Wheat Malt 0.324 kg 5.8 % 0.2 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
US Centennial 9.7 % 15 g 14.8 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
US Centennial 9.7 % 10 g 7.6 Loose Pellet Hops 30 Min From End
US Amarillo 8.6 % 15 g 8.0 Loose Pellet Hops 20 Min From End
US Amarillo 8.6 % 20 g 3.5 Loose Pellet Hops 5 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Whirlfloc Tablet 1 g In Boil


Yeast
DCL US-05 (formerly US-56) SafAle


Water Profile
Target Profile: No Water Profile Chosen
Mash pH: 5.2
pH Adjusted with: Unadjusted

Total Calcium (ppm): 0 Total Magnesium (ppm): 0
Total Sodium (ppm): 0 Total Sulfate (ppm): 0
Total Chloride(ppm): 0 Total Bicarbonate (ppm): 0


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (67C/152F) with mas out

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 67 degC 60


----------



## Lecterfan (7/10/10)

Yesterday was a day of firsts for me. I put down my first "SMaSH" thing...I got my calcs wrong because I did a small batch (12L into fermenter) and was going to do all my hop additions at 10mins...but I ended up doing a small 60min addition and the rest at flameout (or electric-stovepot-out to be precise). Just used JSM pale malt...will do the same recipe tomorrow but with Pils malt instead. The hop is amarillo (I know I need to expand my hop knowledge eventually but since getting into AG I am just stunned at the flavour of the beers, most of which are heavily armadillo-ed with amarillo). Plus I finally had a crack at glad wrap and my o-ring...on the fermenter that is. 

Now that I've built up a bit of a stockpile of delish AG goodness in bottles I am going to experiment with half batches to try and learn a few bits and pieces. Thanks to everyone for all the great ideas....especially this single late addition of hops thang, I am keen to give that a try this weekend.

Cheers.


----------



## Effect (7/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> I don't use Beersmith. What do I need to do?




doesn't matter if you use beersmith at all. If you would give your OG and IBU that would help us (well at least me) understand your recipes. Putting your grist into %s would be even better but I can understand that some people just don't think that way - using %s would eliminate a lot of factors though.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## jakub76 (7/10/10)

Finally got to make my updated Belgian Dubbel recipe today. On Sunday my esky/mash tun fell off the table and spilled ALL of my wort and grain across my verandah...man that sucked! I had another crack today, no spill yet. Cooling now. 

Take 2 - Belgian Dubbel - Looking for something similar to Chimay Red Big caramel and warm alcohol revealing complexity. 
24 litres into fermenter

5.25kg	Pilsner Malt (Dingermans)
450g Munich Light (12L)
360g CaraMalt (20L)
200g Aromatic (18L)
180g Special B (120L)

700g	Amber Candi Syrup (full 500ml bottle)
250g	Raw Sugar

40g	Hallertau Mittelfruh 5.2% 60min
10g	Hallertau Mittelfruh 5.2% 15min

Yeast Wy1214 Belgian Ale 1 litre starter made Wednesday. 

20IBU (Tinseth / 27 IBU Rager) based on 69% efficiency 

1.068 OG estimated 1.017 FG Estimated
6.7% ABV + .3% priming (170g Dextrose) = 7.0%

Water Adjustments:	0.5g Gypsum (1/8tsp) Repeat into kettle
1.7g Calcium Chloride (1/2tsp) Repeat into kettle
0.6g Epsom Salts (1/8tsp) Repeat into kettle
2.2g Baking Soda (1/2 tsp) Mash Only

Post-boil OG 1.064 with sugars (65% efficiency)

Ferment @ 18C then up to 21C to finish.
Prime with 170g Dextrose


----------



## Screwtop (7/10/10)

Brewed today for the QLD Xmas Case Swap, but if it's too good for those socktuckers I'll keep it for myself

Screwys Coconut Porter
Style: Brown Porter

Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 54.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 43.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes


74% Pale Malt 
8% Brown Malt 
8% Crystal Malt 80L 
5% Chocolate Malt 
5% Sucrose (table sugar)

0.50 kg Desicated Coconut (Toasted) (mash 75 min)

90.00 gm Fuggle 2008 [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 25.1 IBU 
45.00 gm Fuggle 2008 [4.20 %] (15 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast 


MAsh 
75 min Mash In - Sacch Rest 2.75L/Kg 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out 77.0 C


----------



## Nick JD (7/10/10)

Screwtop said:


> Screwys Coconut Porter



Any issues with the coconut, Screwy? When do you add it?


----------



## manticle (7/10/10)

Mash 75 minutes?

I'm interested in how it turns out too as I've a cherry ripe porter with toasted coconut planned.


----------



## Batz (7/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Any issues with the coconut, Screwy? When do you add it?




I like the way the swap brings out brewers imagination, I may have to knock up an out there Ale. Missing out on some of theses beers just can't happen to me. I have a Kaffir Lime tree that I can't keep away from my Thai/Asian cooking, been thinking of lots of Kaffir Lime at knock out in a pale ale?


Batz


----------



## Shed101 (7/10/10)

I think i may have found a label for your bottles Screwy :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (7/10/10)

Batz said:


> I like the way the swap brings out brewers imagination, I may have to knock up an out there Ale. Missing out on some of theses beers just can't happen to me. I have a Kaffir Lime tree that I can't keep away from my Thai/Asian cooking, been thinking of lots of Kaffir Lime at knock out in a pale ale?
> 
> 
> Batz



I am sorely tempted to brew up a batch of Jungle Wit for that (Pandan leaves, ginger, and Calamansi) but I don't think you'd be into it  .
So a batch of Table beer tomorrow, with the Xmas-swap Belgian Dark Strong Xmas Ale/Special on Saturday (abuse permitting)


----------



## sav (9/10/10)

Brewing now 

Bathurst shoot out brew day

American wheat

og 1050
est fg 1010
Ibs 13

BB Wheat 50%
BB Pils 50%


60min Amerillo
0min Amerillo

us o5

summers coming

cheers sav


----------



## Nick JD (9/10/10)

Durian Ale anyone? :icon_vomit:


----------



## Tony (9/10/10)

Im making a pre WW1 styled porter.


Old Style Porter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.40
Anticipated OG: 1.062 Plato: 15.17
Anticipated EBC: 48.4
Anticipated IBU: 45.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
81.1 6.00 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
17.6 1.30 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 160
1.4 0.10 kg. TF Black Malt UK 1.033 1300

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
110.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 45.4 60 min.


Yeast
-----


Edit: found a 1.5 year old vial of 1469 so i will fire that up.

I have 2 new smack packs now  Woot Woot


----------



## goatherder (9/10/10)

Sounds good Tony. The bottle of porter aged on brett I gave you a couple of weeks back was a very similar recipe (a touch less brown, a touch more black).

I'm just about to mash in an American Wheat.

About 50:50 Wey Pils & Cryer wheat with a dash of pale crystal.
Mash it at 65 to about 1.046
Nelson Sauvin & Galaxy late for about 20IBUs.
I've got a packet of S-04 in the fridge, that'll do.


----------



## Tony (9/10/10)

goatherder said:


> Sounds good Tony. The bottle of porter aged on brett I gave you a couple of weeks back was a very similar recipe (a touch less brown, a touch more black).



Yeah it inspired me...... i wont have the brett though 
Had to use all this brown malt up somehow.



goatherder said:


> I've got a packet of S-04 in the fridge, that'll do.



hide on monday mate...... im gunna have to slap you! I have some bakers yeast in the fridge i could have lent you  

Im thinking of making a hoppy american wheat and fermenting it with a belgian strain for some fun next.


----------



## MattC (10/10/10)

Because the Stone and Wood Draught Ale is not on tap at one my locals like I thought it was...... I will hav another crack at trying to make one myself..

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Galaxy Pale Ale Mk III
Brewer: Matt Cawley
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 7.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.75 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 11.11 % 
2.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 37.04 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 22.22 % 
1.00 kg Barrett Burston Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 14.81 % 
1.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 14.81 % 
30.00 gm Galaxy-Flowers [14.20 %] (Dry Hop 7 days)Hops - 
20.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (25 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (10 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (5 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (0 min) (AromaHops - 
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.75 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 13.00 L of water at 56.3 C 50.0 C 
40 min Saccrification Add 7.00 L of water at 98.4 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.50 L of water at 98.4 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Add dry hop flowers when primary has all but finished and leave for 5 days then crash chill for 24 hours, then add to keg, no filtration or gelatine.


----------



## potof4x (10/10/10)

Used my monster mill 3 for the first time yesterday. Milled 10 kg in about 1 minute(cue Tim the Toolman type grunting). Ran the rollers real close for a fine BIAB grind and no feed issues at all, but a little suprised how much load was placed on a 700W Drill.

Brewing today - Tonies Dark wheat Dunkelweizen and Zwickels simple weizen (again) both using 3638 yeast cakes left over from the first wheaties I brewed last week, and am now drinking. Delicious. Will be using Hallertau for both batches also.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## revdrjbob (10/10/10)

Brewing 2 beers today after a 40Ltr RyePA yesterday. The first brews after the move to the new house. Had a couple of teething problems first up - couldn't find the thermometer, remembered it was broken in the move. Found the old candy thermo in F, that'd do the job, then there was the issue of "where did I put that extension cord?" Had to make the trip to the hardware store for a brand new yellow one... fancy. Got the RyePA on, and then cubed and still 20mins until I had to leave for work. 

Today my first Black IPA and just a sessionable pale ale.

Happy brewing.


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/10)

stl said:


> Put this on yesterday...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Sorry, came in late here.
UK two row malt such as Bairds or Thomas Fawcett are fairly low in diastatic power. I remember reading somewhere from Bairds that you shouldn't use more than 15 % of non malted adjuncts, can't find the link at the moment...
However in high adjunct beers Aussie Malts such as Barret Burston Ale, Galaxy or Pale Pilsener have heaps of Diastatic ooomph. I always use their Ale malt in stouts so I can chuck in heaps of oats, flaked barley etc. :icon_cheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (10/10/10)

potof4x said:


> Used my monster mill 3 for the first time yesterday. Milled 10 kg in about 1 minute(cue Tim the Toolman type grunting). Ran the rollers real close for a fine BIAB grind and no feed issues at all, but a little suprised how much load was placed on a 700W Drill.
> 
> Brewing today - Tonies Dark wheat Dunkelweizen and Zwickels simple weizen (again) both using 3638 yeast cakes left over from the first wheaties I brewed last week, and am now drinking. Delicious. Will be using Hallertau for both batches also.


Hmm, now you'll have to do better than that Rob- 10kg is hardly going to make a dent in that stockpile of half a dozen- odd bags!  Great stuff, glad to hear you've got a spell back home from work and can focus on the brewing for a bit. :icon_cheers: 
FWIW, my Marga runs fine on a crappy old 9V cordless but I suppose it has has a slightly lower throughput, although it still rips 4kg through in only a few minutes.

Seeing as I've still got the lager fridge running, I brewed another one yesterday, a Dortmunder:
93% BoPils
5% Carapils
2% CaraBohemian (have never used it before)
Protein rest/ single decoction, then mashed at 64C.
18 IBU Saaz at 90
8 IBU Hallertauer Mittelfreuh at 20
2247PC at 10C, OG 1.055

I've just done a pair similar to this and they're growing on me despite the PITA they are to brew and ferment, so I figured I may as well make a couple more.


----------



## A3k (10/10/10)

Hi fellas,
I'm just doing my final sparge of this batch.
the recipe below is for 70litres. i'm gonna chill 1 as is, then nochill and cube hop two, one with some galaxy and one Nelson.

The recipe started off as Tony's LCBA recipe. I've kept the grain bill, but the hops slowly morphed into this.

Cheers,
Al


Recipe Specifications	
--------------------------	
Batch Size: 70.00 L 
Boil Size: 84.05 L	
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG	
Estimated Color: 8.4 EBC	
Estimated IBU: 26.0 IBU	
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %	
Boil Time: 60 Minutes	

Ingredients:	
------------	
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.00 kg	Pale Malt, Maris Otter 
2.80 kg	Vienna Malt (Weyermann) 
1.00 kg	Wheat Malt, Pale
0.80 kg	Carafoam (Weyermann) 
28.00 gm	Simcoe [12.20 %] (40 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
12.00 gm	Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (20 min) Hops  2.3 IBU 
36.00 gm	Centennial [9.20 %] (20 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
36.00 gm	Saaz-B [8.00 %] (20 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
54.00 gm Saaz-B [8.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
54.00 gm	Centennial [9.20 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-StHops - 
4 gm	Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4 gm	Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs	American Ale (DCL Yeast #S-05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## NickB (10/10/10)

Just cubed up MK 4 of my Rifle Range Dark Mild:


Recipe: Old Rifle Range Dark Mild (MK 4)
Style: 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.027 SG
Expected OG: 1.037 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 3.4 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 24.8
Expected Color: 37.9 EBC
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 2.500 kg (68.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Biscuit Malt 0.250 kg (6.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.250 kg (6.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Flaked Oats 0.250 kg (6.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich II 0.125 kg (3.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Pale Chocolate Malt 0.115 kg (3.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Black Malt 0.075 kg (2.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Peated Malt 0.050 kg (1.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.025 kg (0.7 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Pilgrim (10.4 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
UK Kent Golding (4.7 % alpha) 25 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 5 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 2 g used In Mash
Gypsum 4 g used In Boil
Table Salt 2 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1187-Ringwood Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (68C/154F) w/Mash-Out
Step: Rest at 68 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins

Used up some bits and pieces as well, hit my efficiencies and slightly over volume so a win all around!

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (10/10/10)

bum said:


> Let us know how the Racer 5 works out, Fourstar. One of the highlights of my last US trip.




holy shit, this is the hoppiest beer i have ever brewed. i know it needs some time to mellow and i have filtered, kegged and force carbed this mosnter only hours ago. Wow, just wow. sweet malt, sugary toffee paired with a wall of dank hops. resinous, hoppy, chewy melon, mandarin, orange, spicyness and sweet alcohol.

bitterness is almost too much for my palate and is close to almost equal eating yeasty trub atthis point. really agressive on the palate. pushing that aside, the malt and hop combo is really good. i didnt think there was eough malt scrotum there to hold up the hops, but it looks like its working well. i'll give it a fortnight to mellow and im sure i'll be awaking with a hangover in the near future! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Fourstar (11/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> i'lll give it a fortnight to mellow and im sure i'll be awaking with a hangover in the near future!



well i ony had two pots of this monster and adunkelweizen and im feeling a little rough around the gills this morning.


----------



## reviled (12/10/10)

Brewed this yesterday with a noobie kit brewer in attendance, struggled to get a decent boil going tho cos it was horrificly windy <_< Meaning I ended up with 23 litres instead of 20, but oh well...

6.5kg Golden Promise
315g Cara Red
250g Cara Pils
80g Crystal 120L

Mash - 45g Chinook
FWH - 35g Summit 15.9% (2 hour boil)
90 - 15g Summit
30 - 28g Summit, 28g Amarillo
0 - 30g Summit, 30g Amarillo, 30g Cascade
Dry - 30g Summit, 30g Amarillo, 30g Cascade

US-05

OG - 1076 and 147 IBU


----------



## potof4x (12/10/10)

Milled the grain, ready to go and my thermometer has a flat battery. Seemed to be wandering in its death throes too.  


Hopefully not too much damage to my last batches, and todays attempt at BribieG's malt liquor will go smooth as silk.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## MattC (15/10/10)

On a cold wet windy night, I thought Id might as well punch out this lager with Nelson Sauvin Hops....

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: South Island Lager
Brewer: Matt Cawley
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 8.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.75 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 82.61 % 
0.70 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 12.17 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.22 % 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin Flowers [11.40 %] (40 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin Flowers [11.40 %] (20 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin Flowers [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin Flowers [11.40 %] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin Flowers [11.40 %] (0 min) (Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Urquell Lager (Wyeast Labs #2001) [StarterYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.75 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 10.79 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
40 min Saccrification Add 9.50 L of water at 86.7 C 65.5 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.50 L of water at 97.2 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Flame out additions to be added after taking chiller out, prior to whirlpooling.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## grod5 (15/10/10)

Lined up for tomorrow afternoon

Recipe: Hefe
Brewer: Greg
Asst Brewer: Molly (*)
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 7.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 12.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item 
2.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) 
25.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80 %] (60 min) 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat Yeast (Wyeast Labs #3056) Yeast-Wheat 

daniel


----------



## amiddler (15/10/10)

Putting down my first Swarzbier on Sunday. Should be ready for Christmas and New Years celebrations.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Schwarzbier
Brewer: Andrew
Asst Brewer: Reuben
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 50.00 L 
Boil Size: 44.98 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 54.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 54.04 % 
3.70 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 33.36 % 
0.45 kg Carafa I (663.9 EBC) Grain 4.05 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 3.60 % 
0.35 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 3.15 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 1.80 % 
75.00 gm Hallertau Tradition [8.00 %] (60 min) Hops 25.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertau Tradition [8.00 %] (20 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertau Tradition [8.00 %] (2 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 

It is a copy of the Swarzbier from the Craftbrewer website, thanks Josh. Single infusion at 64'C

Drew


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/10)

well knocking out two batches tonight in the sideways rain melbourne is currently getting.  

Yes, thats US goldings you see there. B) 

EPA
Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Type: All Grain
Date: 20/09/2010
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00

Ingredients
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 89.29 %
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.93 %
0.10 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 1.79 %
20.00 gm Challenger [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 14.1 IBU
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.20 %] (20 min) Hops 10.1 IBU
10.00 gm Goldings, U.S [4.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.78 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 %
Bitterness: 24.2 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l
Est Color: 6.2 SRM Color: Color 

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp
60 min Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 83.9 C 73.0 C




Yankee Special Bitter
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

Type: All Grain
Date: 17/09/2010
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00

Ingredients
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 90.09 %
0.30 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 5.41 %
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 3.60 %
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (558.0 SRM) Grain 0.90 %
20.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 28.7 IBU
30.00 gm Goldings, U.S [4.50 %] (20 min) Hops 8.8 IBU
10.00 gm Goldings, U.S [4.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.70 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 %
Bitterness: 37.5 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l
Est Color: 13.4 SRM Color: Color 

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp
60 min Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 72.9 C 67.0 C
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 83.9 C 73.0 C


----------



## winkle (16/10/10)

This arvo is a Galaxian Oz-PA (its in the DB) effing wind permitting .
Tomorrow is a 'Wit Sunday' <_< .


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/10/10)

Munich-esque Ale

4kg	Weyermann Pilsner
0.25kg	Munich I
0.1kg	Munich II
0.2kg	Wheat
0.2kg	Caramunich

Hops	15g Saaz, 15g Tettnanger at 60m, 15g Saaz at 30m, 15g of Saaz & Tettnanger at 15minute, and 30g Saaz, 15g Tettnanger Dry Hopped.

Danster Munich Dry Yeast

Busted my ankle, so doing BIAB on one leg should be fun/interesting/a disaster.

Ready to bottle my Stormy Ale as well. Gotta find the recipe for that, but I tried it and (owing to poor planning) didn't crash chill so very bitter ATM. Will leave in bottles for a while, until drinkable, but the flavour otherwise is fantastic.


Goomba


----------



## scrumpy (16/10/10)

hey folks!

just started boiling this bad boy!

America Wheat

O.G 1.048

23 IBU

60% Marris Otter
40% Wheat

Galaxy 60min
Citra 10min

Yeast 1056


----------



## hoohaaman (17/10/10)

Managed to knock out 100 odd litres over the last few days

1st batch...

Recipe: Southern Cross Lager
Brewer: Hans
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard American Lager
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 51.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 10.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.50 kg Powells Pilsner (5.9 EBC) Grain 78.78 % 
1.92 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 20.17 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 1.05 % 
8.00 gm Green Bullet [13.60 %] (60 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
8.00 gm Southern Cross [15.90 %] (60 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
8.00 gm Southern Cross [15.90 %] (30 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Green Bullet [13.60 %] (30 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
8.00 gm Green Bullet [13.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
8.00 gm Southern Cross [15.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 

wyeast 2042


2nd batch...

Recipe: belgian Blonde ale
Brewer: Hans
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Blond Ale
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 51.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 10.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.21 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 83.16 % 
0.69 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 6.98 % 
0.22 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 2.27 % 
0.15 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 1.51 % 
71.17 gm Styrian Goldings [4.40 %] (60 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
25.06 gm B saaz [8.00 %] (15 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
0.60 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 6.08 % 
2 Pkgs Belgian Strong Ale (Wyeast Labs #1388) Yeast-Ale 

Notes..............add sugar in primary when krausen begins to subside.



3rd batch...

Recipe: Trappist Rochfort 8
Brewer: Hans
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.25 L
Estimated OG: 1.081 SG
Estimated Color: 82.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.04 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 70.18 % 
0.80 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 11.11 % 
0.27 kg Corn, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 3.80 % 
0.27 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 3.80 % 
0.11 kg Carafa I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 1.46 % 
60.14 gm Styrian Goldings [4.40 %] (60 min) Hops 27.2 IBU 
21.03 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.80 %] (30 min)Hops 4.6 IBU 
10.51 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.80 %] (5 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
0.15 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.69 kg Belgian Candi Syrup(dark) Sugar 9.65 % 
2 Pkgs Belgian Abbey II (Wyeast Labs #1762) Yeast-Ale


----------



## jakub76 (20/10/10)

In the middle of lautering another batch of my Pale Lager that took out 1st place in the Pale Lager category in the NSW comp. This one will be ready for xmas.
77% Pilsen
5% CaraPils
18% Rice
23IBU (Tinseth) Hallertau 4.6%AA at 60 minutes
Wy2308 Munich Lager
Did a little water chemistry to get the calcium up to 50ppm but keep the chlorides at 3 times the sulphates...mmmalty :icon_cheers:


----------



## strongbeer (22/10/10)

Midstrength all-Cascade ale

40ltrs

4KG BB Pale Pils
1KG Dark wheat
23g Casacde @ 60
23g Casacde @ 45
23g Casacde @ 30
23g Casacde @ 15
23g Casacde @ 0
23g Casacde @ 3 Days

US-05 Yeast @ 18 Deg

Should come around 3.0% - 3.5%

Want to use up a large surplus of cascade :icon_drool2:


----------



## drsmurto (24/10/10)

About to decoction mash out the cascade (home-grown) version of my house ale. I still think of it as a golden ale as the colour is similar and the grist % similar to the golden ale with rye instead of wheat and vienna instead of munich. 

2.15 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.97 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.78 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.78 % 
0.24 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 5.47 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [15.50 %] (60 min) Hops 20.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade - Mt Torrens [7.00 %] (15 min) Hops 12.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade - Mt Torrens [7.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Rogue Pacman (Wyeast #1724) Yeast-Ale 

20L
OG 1.046
IBU 33
EBC 18

First time using home-grown cascade, looking forward to it as the smell when picking them was very nice. Have guesstimated 7% for the alpha acids.

Will make the same recipe using home-grown goldings, POR and Victoria. I've made the chinook version twice now and it's such an easy drinking beer.


----------



## Jye (24/10/10)

Todays brew :icon_cheers: 


*Screwy's Butchered Red Ale II *


Type: All Grain
Date: 24/10/2010 
Batch Size: 30.00 L
Brewer: Jye
Boil Size: 36.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 92.60 % 
0.15 kg Carared (Weyermann) (23.0 SRM) Grain 2.77 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Malt, Dark (Bairds) (120.0 SRM) Grain 2.77 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (700.0 SRM) Grain 1.85 % 

60.00 gm Challenger [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 33.9 IBU 

1.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs PC Old Ale Blend (Wyeast #9097) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.76 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 33.9 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 15.2 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 5.40 kg 
Sparge Water: 28.91 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

SK Brew Hous Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.50 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C


----------



## np1962 (24/10/10)

As it's such a perfect brewing morning here.

Doctored Smurto's Golden Ale

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: B11/10 American Golden Ale
Brewer: NigeP
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.98 L 
Boil Size: 30.64 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 13.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Bairds) (5.9 EBGrain 56.69 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 22.68 % 
0.58 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 13.15 % 
0.33 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 7.48 % 
10.00 gm Chinook [11.50 %] (60 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
8.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Chinook [11.50 %] (10 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (5 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05(56))Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.41 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 12.00 L of water at 75.0 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 9.00 L of water at 97.7 C 78.0 C


----------



## Effect (24/10/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Will make the same recipe using home-grown goldings, POR and Victoria.




I grow hops now as well - thanks to boston. Have got victoria tied up to the house, so I will be keen to hear (and to taste) how you go with victoria in your Golden Ale. The way Boston described it, I have high expectations!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## raven19 (24/10/10)

A replacement brown ale for the SA Case Swap. About to ramp up and sparge.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.20 L
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 23.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 68.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.68 kg Ale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 77.88 % 
0.80 kg Caramalt (125.0 SRM) Grain 10.90 % 
0.51 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 7.01 % 
0.28 kg Caramunich I (90.0 SRM) Grain 3.89 % 
0.02 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 0.31 % 
35.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 51.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (15 min) Hops 11.0 IBU 
28.00 gm Glacier [5.20 %] (10 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
28.00 gm Glacier [5.20 %] (1 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
22.00 gm Glacier [5.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1056 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Ravens RIMS (3.5L/kg)
Total Grain Weight: 7.30 kg
----------------------------
Ravens RIMS (3.5L/kg)
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Mash In Add 25.53 L of water at 53.8 C 50.0 C 
40 min RIMS Step 1 Heat to 67.0 C over 20 min 67.0 C 
5 min Mash Out - RIMS steAdd 0.04 L of water and heat to 78.078.0 C


----------



## np1962 (24/10/10)

All done for the day.
Hard to clean up after a surprise visit from buttersd70 :icon_drunk: 
Cheers
Nige


----------



## manticle (24/10/10)

Cherry ripe porter.

First brew day with the lady - she's been pretty hands on. Cracked most of the grain, stirred the mash, added the misc ingredients, assisted with recirculation, dug the spent grain into the garden and drank some beer.

Long day though - Just started the boil now.


----------



## O'Henry (24/10/10)

raven19 said:


> A replacement brown ale for the SA Case Swap. About to ramp up and sparge.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


What is Glacier like? I got the feeling from looking into it earlier in the year that it would be great for a brown ale or stout. When are you next in Perth? We should catch up for a beer.


----------



## kocken42 (24/10/10)

Put down 2 brews this weekend,

The Summit of Citra Mountain Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 10.00 L
Boil Size: 13.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 10.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.5 IBU
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU

1.00 kg Light Dry Malt Extract
0.30 kg Caramalt
0.20 kg Dextrose

10.00 gm Summit [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops
05.00 gm Citra [13.60%] (10 min) Hops
05.00 gm Summit [14.00%] (10 min) Hops
05.00 gm Citra [13.60 %] (1 min) Hops
05.00 gm Summit [14.00 %] (1 min) Hops
10.00 gm Citra [13.60 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops

5 gm Safale US-05 Yeast

Caramalt steeped in 2L @ 70 deg C for 30 mins.

------------------------------------------------------------

Johnny Bravo Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 11.00 L
Boil Size: 14.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 13.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.7 IBU
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
1.00 kg Light Dry Malt Extract
0.36 kg Caramalt 
0.20 kg Dextrose

05.00 gm Bravo [14.30 %] (60 min) Hops
05.00 gm Bravo [14.30 %] (30 min) Hops 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops
35.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (1 min) Hops

5 gm Safale US-05 Yeast

Caramalt steeped in 2L @ 70 deg C for 30 mins.

-----------------------------------------------------------

The JB Pale Ale is going for something similar to a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale but subing the Magnum and Perle (?) for Bravo.


----------



## RdeVjun (24/10/10)

A simple Best Bitter in my usual style, have a full PC yeast cake available just now that I was too tight to throw:
96% Bairds Perle
4 % Carabohemian
Mashed @ 65C with a bit of Burtonising

120 minute boil
20IBU Fuggles/ Aurora blend @ 90
10IBU EKG @ 20
2.5g/L Styrian, 5% of the grainbill as sugar @ FO
Post- boil dilute to mid- 40s (a stovetop MaxiBIAB).

1768PC @ 17, watch the diacetyl... B)


----------



## peaky (24/10/10)

Munich Dunkel.

5.75 JWM Light Munich
0.45 Caramunich
0.20 Choc Wheat Malt
0.10 Melanioden

25gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (5.2) 60min
25gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (5.2) 30min
25gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (5.2) 15min
25gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (5.2) 10min
0.37gm Irish Moss 10min
25gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (5.2) 5min

No chill into a cube.

2nd brew I've put into a cube, will be in a fermenter in a few days.


----------



## mje1980 (26/10/10)

Brown porter

87% Halcyon pale
5.8% Cara aroma
3.9% pale choc
2.3% biscuit
1% Black patent

Galena 60
Willamette 10

1968

1.047
24 IBU


----------



## Gustavoj (26/10/10)

Name: LUcky seven
especial beer 
extract 
Ipa With a smoke kiss 
Ibu : 77.6
og : 1.081
Fg: 1.026
abv:7
srm 12.50
9 light dme
hop : 1oz
amarillo 30
kent 10
chinook 60

DRY hop
hole cascade 1 oz

yeast american ale

right now is on secondary ( with a hop smell :wub: )


----------



## Tony (26/10/10)

DrSmurto said:


> About to decoction mash out the cascade (home-grown) version of my house ale. I still think of it as a golden ale as the colour is similar and the grist % similar to the golden ale with rye instead of wheat and vienna instead of munich.
> 
> 2.15 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.97 %
> 1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.78 %
> ...



Mate its not often i make someone elses recipe....... but im really liking the vibe of this just looking at the specs! 

I may mod the hops a bit but im making it!

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (26/10/10)

Tony said:


> Mate its not often i make someone elses recipe....... but im really liking the vibe of this just looking at the specs!
> 
> I may mod the hops a bit but im making it!
> 
> cheers



It's one of those recipes that has slowly evolved. I've been using rye instead of wheat in the golden ale recipe for a while now and am loving it. Noticed i had 1/2 a bag of vienna so swapped that in for the munich and 2 batches on I'm hooked. Looking forward to trying it out with a few more hops.

Carabohemian was a spec malt i bought after a few super positive reports of yours and i have used it a few times in this recipe. I ran out so went back to the bairds but will definitely be getting some more of it. Very useful spec in so many recipes so a big cheers to you for putting me onto it!


----------



## Tony (26/10/10)

DrSmurto House Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.49
Anticipated EBC: 15.5
Anticipated IBU: 33.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.0 5.50 kg. Weyermann Bohemien Pils GErmany 1.038 4
20.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Rye Germany 1.036 5
20.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
5.0 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carabohemien Germany 1.034 200

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
36.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.20 23.3 45 min.
40.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.10 9.7 15 min.
60.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico




This is what im thinking for what i have.

Also thinking i may get a few different NZ hops and run it with whole flower hops 

Im thinking Sothern Cross, B Saaz and Hallertau Aroma


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (26/10/10)

Just put down my first spiced pimpkin ale.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 19.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.05 L
Estimated OG: 1.073 SG
Estimated Color: 13.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.9 IBU
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett)Grain 61.73 % 
1.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 18.52 % 
1.00 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (19.0 SRM) Grain 12.35 % 
0.40 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 4.94 % 
0.20 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (13.0 SRM) Grain 2.47 % 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 31.9 IBU 
3.50 kg pumpkin (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 
3/4 of a nutmeg nut (2 mins)
3 cinnamon quills (2mins)

pumpkin was half roast with honey, half boiled, pureed and added to the mash.

Colour was exaxtly what I was shooting for, and these smell fantastic at the moment. hope I've managed to get the spice levels correct - the hydrometer sample tasted spot on - nice backdround spike without making it sickly.


Over sparged a little, so wound up somethign around 1.067.


----------



## Tony (26/10/10)

ok here is what im going to do.

I done like the idea of mixing Ale malt with vienna and rye......... noting wrong with it but im thinking a nice malty Pils!


DrSmurto House Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.49
Anticipated EBC: 15.5
Anticipated IBU: 33.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.0 5.50 kg. Weyermann Bohemien Pils GErmany 1.038 4
20.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Rye Germany 1.036 5
20.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
5.0 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carabohemien Germany 1.034 200

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.20 19.4 45 min.
40.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 7.7 15 min.
40.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Whole 6.60 6.4 15 min.
50.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 0.0 0 min.
50.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Whole 6.60 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico


----------



## drsmurto (27/10/10)

@ Tony - Given that those who have tasted my beers using home-grown chinook have agreed it is closer to B Saaz than US chinook i am loving the look of that hop combination. Hallertau Aroma is a gorgeous hop as well.


----------



## yardy (28/10/10)

heading up the shed to put this one down http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=33573


----------



## dashiznit (28/10/10)

I'm going to do this today for my fifth BIAB AG and the first one at full volume. I've done a couple of American Pale Ales and thought i'd try and do a English Beer for a bit of a change. Was going to use S04. But not sure.

Recipe: Fuller's ESB
Brewer: Dashiznit
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 31.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.80 kg Ale - Golden Promise TF (6.3 EBC) Grain 91.34 % 
0.55 kg Crystal Malt Dark (Thomas Fawcett) (240.0 Grain 8.66 % 
30.00 gm Target [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 28.5 IBU 
5.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (15 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Northdown [8.10 %] (15 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger [7.10 %] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Challenger [7.10 %] (5 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Challenger [7.10 %] (5 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
5.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (5 min) Hops 0.5 IBU


----------



## mkstalen (28/10/10)

Put the following K&K (& Extras) down last weekend.

1 tin Coopers Mexican Cerveza
1 kg LDME
500g Dex
250g Crystal steeped @ 65deg for 30min
20g Galaxy 20min
15g Galaxy 7min
10g Galaxy dry into fermenter.
Nottingham yeast
Fermenting @ 19deg

Est OG = 1.049
Actual OG = 1.056 (don't know why it turned out so much more.)
Est FG = 1.011

Plan for 2 weeks in primary, rack to secondary, chill, gelatine, chill more, keg & bottle leftovers.

Hoping I get some decent flavours from the Galaxy.


----------



## Effect (28/10/10)

Just finishing off the first runnings of an aussie pale. Running about 2 hours late though because of lack of gear...

90% JW Trad Ale
10% Wheat

1.045

62 for 45, thick decoction to 68 for 45 and then thin decoction to 78

POR @ 60 for 28 IBU

Coopers yeast at 19

Cheers
Phil


----------



## winkle (28/10/10)

Now prepping up a fairly standard Wit for brewing tomorrow and a revamped 'Shootin' Saison' using the Dupont strain on Saturday morning. (should have happened last weekend <_< )


----------



## raven19 (28/10/10)

RDO tomorrow 

HLT on the timer for one of a few brews planned, starting with my first tripel.

Style: Belgian Tripel
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.61 L
Estimated OG: 1.086 SG
Estimated Color: 7.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pilsner (3.0 SRM) Grain 88.89 % 
45.00 gm Saaz [4.30 %] (90 min) (First WorHops 20.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [3.60 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hops 7.6 IBU 
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 11.11 % 
1 Pkgs 1388 Belgian Strong Ale (Wyeast #1388) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Raven's RIMS
Total Grain Weight: 8.00 kg
----------------------------
Raven's RIMS
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 24.00 L of water at 59.1 C 55.0 C 
40 min Mash 1 Heat to 62.5 C over 15 min 62.5 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 0.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C


----------



## Effect (29/10/10)

Summer ale in the mash tun atm.

90% JW Trad Ale
10% Wheat

1.046

Mashing at 64 for 90 min.

Amarillo at 60 for 25 - 28 IBU (still haven't decided yet) - I think I might go 25 as it is for non-craft drinking folk - and I think having it that low will be more drinkable for them, like fat yak.
0.6 g/l each of amarillo and b saaz @ 20
0.7 g/l each of amarillo and b saaz @ 0

Pacman will be munching on this one


----------



## raven19 (29/10/10)

Brew number 2 just mashed in ontop of the Tripel Mash (dropped the base malt by 2kg accordingly).

Time to use some of my home grown chinook late in the boil... :icon_drool2: 

Recipe: 37 American Brown Mk4
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.45 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 32.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 78.48 % 
0.50 kg Wheat (raw) (2.0 SRM) Grain 9.81 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt (125.0 SRM) Grain 5.89 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich (90.0 SRM) Grain 2.94 % 
0.15 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 2.88 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Chinook 2009 - home grown [13.00 %] (20 mHops 12.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook 2009 - home grown [13.00 %] (5 miHops 8.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook 2009 - home grown [13.00 %] (0 miHops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Raven's RIMS
Total Grain Weight: 5.10 kg
----------------------------
Raven's RIMS
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 15.29 L of water at 60.7 C 55.0 C 
40 min Mash 1 Heat to 66.0 C over 15 min 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 0.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
Mash 65/66
29.10.10 Brew Day
Reduced Pale Malt to 2kg, and added grain bill to mash from the Tripel (brew 36).


----------



## np1962 (29/10/10)

raven19 said:


> Brew number 2 just mashed in ontop of the Tripel Mash (dropped the base malt by 2kg accordingly).


So your over-engineered pergola is coming in handy today. :lol: 

Cheers
Nige


----------



## raven19 (29/10/10)

NigeP62 said:


> So your over-engineered pergola is coming in handy today. :lol:



Hell yeah! Its pissing down here atm mate.

Waiting for the brown ale to come to the boil now.

Do I have time this arvo to sneak in the irish red? :blink:


----------



## jbirbeck (29/10/10)

raven19 said:


> Hell yeah! Its pissing down here atm mate.
> 
> Waiting for the brown ale to come to the boil now.
> 
> Do I have time this arvo to sneak in the irish red? :blink:



Of course you do :icon_chickcheers: 

should be there in about an hour - I expect to see something happening


----------



## Bribie G (30/10/10)

Didn't put in a tax return for 4 years because I mistakenly thought I owed them a heap of money so went to ground. Manned up to the tax agent this year before they put out a warrant, and got showered with refund from those lovely people at the ATO :lol: So now instead of blowing it four years in a row I can blow it in one hit :beerbang: Pity I didn't make a move a month ago or I could have gone to ANHC. Bugger.
Anyway, bought a couple of wee upgrades and brewing a Yorkie tonight:

Hotplate and heavy bottomed stockpot for doing cereal mashes in the brewery without having to traipse back and forward to kitchen and......boom _tish_.... RO water system from Gryphon, yay total control over the liqour now. ve haf vays. Filter from Ross if he ever gets back from Melbourne and maybe a couple extra kegs......... nah make that four...........


----------



## Bribie G (31/10/10)

I was going to do an Irish Red but only have 1469 so bugger it I've just invented _*Yorkshire Red*_ :icon_cheers: 

I've basically taken a SuperLandlord recipe, taken out the choc malt and put in 400g of Caraaroma. Also doing a cereal mash with some left over BB Galaxy and 500 of Polenta, to try out my new kit and to give more background 'grainyness' to the beer.

4.00 kg Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 68.97 % 
0.50 kg Corn, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 8.62 % 
0.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 8.62 % 
0.40 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 6.90 % 
0.10 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 1.72 % 
30.00 gm Fuggles Flowers NZ[4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (20 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
0.30 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 5.17 % 

Wyeast 1469


----------



## RdeVjun (31/10/10)

BribieG said:


> View attachment 41754


FSM, Bribie! For a second I thought the Urn Twins had retired, i.e. you've gone to Stovetop BIAB! Phew!!.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD (31/10/10)

BribieG said:


> I was going to do an Irish Red but only have 1469 so bugger it I've just invented _*Yorkshire Red*_ :icon_cheers:
> 
> I've basically taken a SuperLandlord recipe, taken out the choc malt and put in 400g of Caraaroma. Also doing a cereal mash with some left over BB Galaxy and 500 of Polenta, to try out my new kit and to give more background 'grainyness' to the beer.
> 
> ...



Noice! I found that a bit of caramel rye seems to make the cararoma even redder. Dunno why though because the rye isn't very red.


----------



## Bribie G (31/10/10)

Yes, couldn't brew last night as I got landed with a babysitting job while the women went off to a Halloween thing at the pub at the end of the street (sounds like Elton John's sort of place)

I love that Caraaroma. I'm trying to do a cereal mash on the Kambrook ring, it's a fierce little bastard. I boiled the polenta mix for half an hour and let it cool a bit too far down to 68, I need it at around 74 to stir in the Galaxy for an Alpha Amylase rest. So I started it up again, turned my back for a few minutes and it was back up to 78 with a smug look on its face. Looks like I'm going to have to break it in if it's going to live at peace with Urnest and Urnold.


----------



## vykuza (31/10/10)

I brewed this today: a Baltic Porter or a strong dark lager - whichever you wish to call it. Based closely on a recipe from MHB.


Baltic Porter?
Baltic Porter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 6/10/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Nick 
Boil Size: 32.27 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 120 min Equipment: Birko 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 90.40 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 3.39 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 3.39 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 2.82 % 
25.00 gm Magnum [10.70 %] (110 min) Hops 26.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Saphir [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 10.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Saphir [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) Yeast-Lager - a healthy yeast cake



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.078 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.075 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.83 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.98 % 
Bitterness: 40.2 IBU Calories: 718 cal/l 
Est Color: 27.0 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 8.85 kg 
Sparge Water: 20.03 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 23.10 L of water at 74.7 C 66.0 C 


My poor Birko started having a conniption with this one. Cutting out, so I had to hit the "reset" button on the underside about half a dozen times during the boil. I'm running a test at the moment, and I'm going to run some kettle cleaner (vinegar) through it. I suspect a caked up element causing an overheat, as it was chockers when I drained the urn.

This one also surprised me, as it came out very dark brown rather than the black I was expecting with the dark grains used. A peculiar brew day all around.


----------



## Bribie G (31/10/10)

Nick, is that BIAB?


----------



## vykuza (31/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Nick, is that BIAB?




Nope - mashed in an esky with a BB false bottom, boiled in the urn.


----------



## Bribie G (31/10/10)

That's what I was wondering, with that grain bill if I were BIABing my urn would go "You'd have to be fn joking"  and I'd be doing a side sparge in a bucket anyway.


----------



## vykuza (31/10/10)

BribieG said:


> That's what I was wondering, with that grain bill if I were BIABing my urn would go "You'd have to be fn joking"  and I'd be doing a side sparge in a bucket anyway.



Almost 9kgs, I wouldn't recommend BIAB that to my worst enemy. Who's got forearms that strong to drain the bugger! Kidding... I switch up between BIAB in my urn and the mash tun esky setup depending on what I'm brewing, how I'm feeling and which way the wind is blowing. I use the eksy for bigger grain bills and when I have a long time to brew in a relaxed fashion. BIAB when I need to knock something out with a minimum of cleanup. That said, I reckon it's only a 15 minute difference in my brew day - but it feels shorter with the bag. :icon_offtopic: 

The urn came out clean as a whistle, and didn't shut off at all during my test boil/cleanup. I wonder by how much the wort solution boil exceeds 100c, and how sensitive the overheat is on the Birko? Must get the thermometer in there next time.


----------



## Bribie G (31/10/10)

That's something that had never occurred to me, the stuff in soloution raising the actual boiling point. Interesting. About a minute ago I hoisted a six kilo grain bill and by the time I had got it up in the air and tied off securely at the cleat in the wall I was grunting like a whore :lol:

Edit, off topic.. is that the St Peters near Newtown? do you live in a terrace? anyway next time I'm down that way shooting some terraces for our site we'll have to have a pint at the Nags head wherever.


----------



## winkle (31/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Didn't put in a tax return for 4 years because I mistakenly thought I owed them a heap of money so went to ground. Manned up to the tax agent this year before they put out a warrant, and got showered with refund from those lovely people at the ATO :lol: So now instead of blowing it four years in a row I can blow it in one hit :beerbang: Pity I didn't make a move a month ago or I could have gone to ANHC. Bugger.
> Anyway, bought a couple of wee upgrades and brewing a Yorkie tonight:
> 
> Hotplate and heavy bottomed stockpot for doing cereal mashes in the brewery without having to traipse back and forward to kitchen and......boom _tish_.... RO water system from Gryphon, yay total control over the liqour now. ve haf vays. Filter from Ross if he ever gets back from Melbourne and maybe a couple extra kegs......... nah make that four...........
> ...



You should put in for a trip to Puerto Galera with your ill-gotten gains, I 'll shout a BBQ at the yacht club.


----------



## Bribie G (31/10/10)

Currently boiling a 6% ABV brew and it's reading 106 degrees on my calibrated stick thermometer


----------



## Bribie G (31/10/10)

winkle said:


> You should put in for a trip to Puerto Galera with your ill-gotten gains, I 'll shout a BBQ at the yacht club.



Naievely gotten, naievely gotten


----------



## vykuza (31/10/10)

BribieG said:


> That's something that had never occurred to me, the stuff in soloution raising the actual boiling point. Interesting. About a minute ago I hoisted a six kilo grain bill and by the time I had got it up in the air and tied off securely at the cleat in the wall I was grunting like a whore :lol:
> 
> Edit, off topic.. is that the St Peters near Newtown? do you live in a terrace? anyway next time I'm down that way shooting some terraces for our site we'll have to have a pint at the Nags head wherever.




I reckon it's worth testing, but I think it is only a 1-2deg difference at most.

And yes, St Peters next to newtown. I'm not in a terrace, but I am in a 90 year+ duplex, and there's some interesting out of place terraces in my street if that's your thing.


----------



## manticle (1/11/10)

Cup day brew (obviously for tomorrow)

ESBB (English Strong Brown Bitter)

Type:	All grain	
Size:	20 liters
Color: 31 HCU (~16 SRM) 
Bitterness: 40 IBU
OG: 1.062
FG: 1.012
Alcohol:	6.4% v/v (5.0% w/w)
Grain:	5kg JW ale
250g Dingeman's biscuit
300g JW dark crystal 
50g JWchocolate
Mash: 70% efficiency
Boil: 75minutes	SG 1.038	32 liters
Hops: 75g Fuggles (3.8% AA, 60 min.)

2g each CaCl2
CaS04 mash and boil
1/2 tab Whirlfloc

Brewlab Yorkshire 1


Will either be mashing at 68 for 90 minutes or more likely starting at 64 for 15 minutes and ramping to 68 for 45.


----------



## reviled (2/11/10)

Knocked this out yesterday! Im officially out of US hops other than Cascade, and out of crystal malt apart from 120L, so im finally getting rid of all my old ingrediants which means I can start a fresh soon!!

Pitched just now at lunchtime along with a litre of ice, the temp was still at 28*c but after adding the ice and putting into a cold bath the temp settled at 22*c, and will no doubt drop a wee bit before fermentation starts...

80th BIAB IPA

5kg Golden Promise
200g Crystal 120L
200g Biscuit
150g Global CaraDark
100g Rye
50g Maize
20g Caralight

90 - 4g Columbus 14.2%, 5g Summit 15.9%
30 - 15g Columbus 14.2%, 15g Chinook 11.4%, 25g Cascade 5.8%
15 - 20g Amarillo 8.6%, 30g Cascade 5.8%
0 - 30g Cascade, 18g Summit, 10g Sauvin
Dry - 35g Amarillo, 15g Summit, 15g Chinook, 15g Sauvin, 15g Simcoe

Wyeast 1764 - Pacman


----------



## cwbrown07 (2/11/10)

Managed to sneak in a 'cheat's brew' on the weekend and am very interested in how it is going to turn out, particularly given the guess work associated with bitterness levels...

Black and Gold - Munich Dunkel-ish

1 x 15l Golden Lager Fresh Wort Kit

Steeped 200g medium crystal and 40g roasted barley for about an hour in 5l of 70 degree water

Boiled 5l for 30mins with 20g Hallertau

WL380 - German Lager yeast

Topped with cold water to 20l

Pitched at 20 and fixed tempmate at 11 degrees

OG - 1.042


----------



## BjornJ (2/11/10)

Sounds nice, will be a darkish lager. Or how dark was it, does the 40 gr of roasted barley make it really dark or just amber coloured?


Bjorn


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/11/10)

After 3 months away from brewing I have finally put a brew down today, thoroughly enjoyed myself too.
Ultra Lite 2.7% Rice lager for my Xmas day session. This is one very pale beer.

Recipe: Ultra Lite 2.7% Rice Lager
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Style: Lite American Lager

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.028 SG
Estimated Color: 1.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 11.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 88.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pilsner Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.Grain 81.63 % 
0.45 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 18.37 % 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [3.60 %] (60 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
1.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 ml Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm BrewBrite (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Pilsner Mash
Total Grain Weight: 2.45 kg
----------------------------
Pilsner Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
15 min Protien Rest Add 8.31 L of water at 60.2 C 55.0 C 
60 min Sacch Rest Add 4.15 L of water at 78.5 C 62.0 C 
15 min Sach Rest Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C


----------



## winkle (5/11/10)

About time Andrew, you've been far too quiet.

Setting up the gear for a early start.

BDMC Mild
20litre

TF MO - 63%
60 SRM Crystal Malt - 11%
Carafa 3 - 6%
Torrified Wheat - 5%
Dark Brown Sugar - !5%
EKG 33gm 60min
EKG 6gm dry hop
mash - single infusion 68 C
yeast - that cantankerous dry windsor stuff.

This stuff is just too easy to drink <_< 
Can result in whining...


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/11/10)

winkle said:


> About time Andrew, you've been far too quiet.
> 
> Setting up the gear for a early start.
> 
> ...




Cheers Winkle, I think the bug has returned.
Must get myself some torrified wheat and give that a try. How long do you dry hop for?

Andrew


----------



## manticle (5/11/10)

Was going to do an APA but GG were out of 1272 and other bits I need won't arrive till next week.

I could still do an APA of sorts though as I have 05 and centennial and amarillo. Have plans for saison but was going to wait for the beginning of summer. Could do my first dunkelweizen or maybe just a trusty golden ale with tettnanger for easy summer drinking

Otherwise known as blah blah blah.

Think it will be something like: 5kg ale or pilsner malt (or 50/50 blend)
100g medium crystal
250 biscuit
Bittered to 35-40 IBU and a flavour and aroma addition
US05 has worked for me better in this type of brew than 1007 which lends more malt and sweetness than the 05.

Single infusion mash, 65 degrees.


----------



## winkle (5/11/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Cheers Winkle, I think the bug has returned.
> Must get myself some torrified wheat and give that a try. How long do you dry hop for?
> 
> Andrew



Usually goes in on day three (or the end of high krausen) until the Windsor has given up the ghost (around 3 or 4 days).

If I get the chance to run it through a beer engine, I'd dry hop in the keg :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Frag_Dog (6/11/10)

Brewing this for my soccer team end of season. I scored a home-goal last week, hence the name.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 23 - Home Goal Summer Ale
Brewer: Frag_Dog
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.73 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 4.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 18.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 77.78 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 11.11 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 11.11 % 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 15.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.50 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 13.50 L of water at 70.4 C 65.0 C 

I wanted to only had 250g of wheat but I stuffed and added too much. Hope it turns out OK....


----------



## fraser_john (6/11/10)

Basic APA

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 42.00 Wort Size (L): 42.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.75
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.80
Anticipated EBC: 12.4
Anticipated IBU: 38.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
91.4 8.00 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) America 1.036 4
5.7 0.50 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.033 4
2.9 0.25 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 158

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
67.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 29.3 60 min.
40.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 4.7 15 min.
62.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 4.5 1 min.
32.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico


----------



## brettprevans (6/11/10)

I was going to brew 2x double batches of BIG Belgian and a keg filler today but twisted my ankle  . And my 4th keg blew last night. Not good and I'm jeleous of u blokes ESP as I'm sitting here reading latest issue of zymurgy.


----------



## Fourstar (6/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I was going to brew 2x double batches of BIG Belgian and a keg filler today but twisted my ankle  . And my 4th keg blew last night. Not good and I'm jeleous of u blokes ESP as I'm sitting here reading latest issue of zymurgy.




man up! you can always brew on one leg... always!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## np1962 (6/11/10)

Fourstar said:


> man up! you can always brew on one leg... always!!! :icon_cheers:


Christ! I've known people to brew legless! :icon_drunk:


----------



## notung (6/11/10)

I brewed an abbey single style beer last night. When this is done I plan on putting a bigger beer onto the 1214 yeastcake. I haven't decided on what yet, but it's exciting just thinking of possibilities! Here's my recipe:

63.4% two row pilsen (malteurop)
31.6% ale malt (powells)
5% aromatic malt (dingemans)

EK Goldings first-wort-hopped for 60 mins (25ibu)
Fuggles at 10 mins (2ibu)
no chilled

I've smacked the wyeast 1214 and am waiting for it to swell now. Wondering about chucking some coriander and orange peel into some cold water for a few days then filtering and heating the water. If I chucked this in half way through primary it may add some interest.

My fridge is occupied lagering at the moment so I think I will chuck this on a heat mat in the shed and hope it can maintain around 22 or so.


----------



## drew9242 (6/11/10)

Just mashed in a American Pale ale

Barret Burston Pale = 92%
Caramunich = 8%

Northern Brewer 60min = 15 IBU
Willamete 0 min = 6 IBU
Willamete Cubed = .5g per Litre

Yeast 1056

What you reckon, i am just getting into making my own recipes so hopefully she turns out nice.


----------



## manticle (6/11/10)

Recipe looks fine but what makes it american? English hops no? Also IBU seems pretty low for that style (not that style matters - just depends what you're aiming for)


----------



## drew9242 (6/11/10)

Yea good point that. Northern brewer is german but the willemete is american. Yea i was aware of the Ibu being down on style but that was what i had left. Maybe i should look for another catergory to put it in.


----------



## manticle (6/11/10)

Don't worry about the category unless you have to. If it suits your palate then that's what counts.

Maybe just call it pale ale?


----------



## jyo (6/11/10)

*Yankee Amber 2 (Simcoe and Cascade)*
American Amber Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.400
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Colour (SRM): 15.5 (EBC): 30.5
Bitterness (IBU): 37.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 77
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Pale Malt (74.07%)
0.500 kg Munich I (9.26%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (9.26%)
0.300 kg Crystal 120 (5.56%)
0.100 kg Chocolate (1.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.
US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Gonna mash this in tonight once the kids are in bed. It's a similar grainbill to my W.A. caseswap beer, which I don't want to part with now! I'm sure my neighbours think I'm up to no good clanging around in the backyard at 1am.  
Cheers, John.


----------



## neonmeate (6/11/10)

a smash barleywine - trying to make something that might, maybe, last until my soon to be born child's 18th in 2028....

1115 OG of fawcett maris otter
86 IBU of EKG 60min
wyeast 1335, and maybe some brett of some description further down the line...


----------



## drew9242 (6/11/10)

manticle said:


> Don't worry about the category unless you have to. If it suits your palate then that's what counts.
> 
> Maybe just call it pale ale?




That is what i love about brewing. You can brew whatever you like and create a beer that you have never tasted before. Thats why i have kept this hobby for 2 years. And believe me that is good going for me.


People always ask me what beer it is and i am like well i don't know just a bit off a mix up really. I brew a lot off beer with what little stock i have in my inventory. I live 800km round trip from a home brew store, and i don't have a lot of funds to stock up. But i get a heap of good beers from what i have left over.

I'm looking forward to tasteing this one though. we will see how it turns out.


----------



## Tony (6/11/10)

gunna make a pale ale tomorrow...... losly based on a special bitter, but hoppier. 

Only im calling it an ANZAC Bitter as i will use mostly aussie malts (a bit of pommy colour) and aus and NZ hops.

gunna run it on 1469

im keen to hear peoples opinions

ANZAC Bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.54
Anticipated EBC: 22.1
Anticipated IBU: 34.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.0 8.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 6
10.0 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 4
8.0 0.80 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100
2.0 0.20 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.00 g. Cluster Pellet 7.20 27.0 40 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 4.2 10 min.
30.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Whole 6.60 3.5 10 min.
60.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 0.0 0 min.
60.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Whole 6.60 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 1469


----------



## WarmBeer (6/11/10)

About to add the 60 mins hops addition to this one:



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com

Recipe: 36 - McKinnon Bitter II

Brewer: Brett

Asst Brewer: 

Style: Australian Bitter

TYPE: All Grain

Taste: (35.0) 



Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 22.00 L 

Boil Size: 29.60 L

Estimated OG: 1.053 SG

Estimated Color: 6.1 EBC

Estimated IBU: 35.8 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %

Boil Time: 75 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount Item Type % or IBU 

4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 81.63 % 

0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.12 % 

30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood - Flowers [9.50 %] (60 Hops 34.9 IBU 

5.00 gm Pride of Ringwood - Flowers [9.50 %] (5 mHops 1.0 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 

1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

0.60 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 12.25 % 

1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05)  Yeast-Ale 





Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out

Total Grain Weight: 4.30 kg

----------------------------

Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out

Step Time Name Description Step Temp 

90 min Mash In Add 12.90 L of water at 71.0 C 65.0 C 





Notes:

------





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## barto1308 (6/11/10)

This is in the fermenter at the moment. Was supposed to come out at a much higher OG,but my efficiency was poor due to an ordinary mill (i got lazy with the food processor) This recipe was primarily a leftovers brew, but was following an idea I have had for some time

BartHaus Espresso Porter
Batch size:20L
1.25kg CaraMalt
.7kg CaraAroma
.5kg CaraRed
.3kg Choc Malt
.5kg Rolled Oats
.3kg Lactose
1.5kg LDME

25g Challenger @ 60min
25g Challenger @ 30min
60min mash @65C
Danstar Nottingham on 1L starter
OG 1050 (should have been 1069) est. Fg 1009

I'm going for a smooth, creamy, ale with a reasonable coffee element, but without the bitterness associated with the darker roasted malts. I may add some fresh ground coffee, depending on how the flavour develops...


----------



## Tony (6/11/10)

mmmm got to go to B& T in the morning now...... didnt plan that well. Fingers crosed i get time to brew it in the arvo...... i will make time


----------



## Gavo (6/11/10)

Had a few odds and ends to use so I thought I would have some fun and use it all in in an APA.... named it Eight Grain Mongrel. First time I have tried fly sparging, all appears to have gone well.

Recipe: Eight Grain Mongruel APA
Brewer: Gavin
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (41.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 55.38 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 16.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 53.07 % 
2.00 kg Ale - Perle Malt (Bairds) (6.3 EBC) Grain 23.58 % 
1.00 kg Munich 1 (16.0 EBC) Grain 11.79 % 
0.32 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) Grain 3.77 % 
0.23 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.71 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.36 % 
0.17 kg Caramunich I (90.0 EBC) Grain 2.00 % 
0.06 kg Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 0.71 % 
13.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (90 min) (First Wort HopHops 6.4 IBU 
7.00 gm Galena [12.20 %] (90 min) (First Wort HopHops 6.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [9.00 %] (90 min) (First WoHops 7.0 IBU 
22.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (Dry Hop 4 Hops - 
22.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
22.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
22.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
22.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
22.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [StartYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 8.48 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 22.12 L of water at 73.1 C 65.6 C 

Pitch yeast in the morning

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## NickB (7/11/10)

Looks like it could be a winner, Gavo...

Really need to brew tomorrow as I've only got one cube in storage, and four empty ones crying out for wort!

Tossing up between this:


Recipe: Citra Summer Ale
Style: 6B-Light Hybrid Beer-Blonde Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.027 SG
Expected OG: 1.037 SG
Expected FG: 1.009 SG
Expected ABV: 3.6 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 33.9
Expected Color: 5.0 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Galaxy 3.500 kg (97.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Caramel Pils 0.100 kg (2.8 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used First Wort Hopped
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 35 g Loose Pellet Hops used 1 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Table Salt 5 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1056-American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (69C)
Step: Rest at 69 degC for 60 mins


or this


Recipe: Imperial Mild Hop Monster
Style: 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.026 SG
Expected OG: 1.035 SG
Expected FG: 1.009 SG
Expected ABV: 3.4 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 38.1
Expected Color: 27.8 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 72.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 2.500 kg (73.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.300 kg (8.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.300 kg (8.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.300 kg (8.8 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Target (9.0 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End
UK Challenger (7.9 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
UK Admiral (10.6 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
UK Challenger (7.9 % alpha) 25 g Loose Pellet Hops used 5 Min From End
UK Target (9.0 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
UK Fuggle (4.2 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 3 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 1 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1084-Irish Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (71C)
Step: Rest at 70 degC for 60 mins

Recipe Notes
45 min mash, estimated FG of 1.020, and abv of 1.5%


or maybe both, depending on time, gas, and grain stocks....

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (7/11/10)

Sorachi Ace Pale Ale being brewed today. 

Im not going to use US yeast purely becuase i cannot be arsed culturing up a slant ATM. Instead I'm interested to see what 1469 imparts on a US style. Im going to repitch it fvrom my English Pale ale. Im highly anticipating the lemon curd tart pale ale. :icon_drool2: 

Sorachi Ace Pale Ale 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 3/11/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 89.29 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.93 % 
0.10 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 1.79 % 
15.00 gm Sorachi Ace [11.60 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 20.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Sorachi Ace [11.60 %] (15 min) Hops 12.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Sorachi Ace [11.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.77 % 
Bitterness: 32.8 IBU
Est Color: 5.3 SRM 

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 83.9 C 73.0 C


----------



## bconnery (7/11/10)

Fourstar said:


> Sorachi Ace Pale Ale being brewed today.
> 
> Im not going to use US yeast purely becuase i cannot be arsed culturing up a slant ATM. Instead I'm interested to see what 1469 imparts on a US style. Im going to repitch it fvrom my English Pale ale. Im highly anticipating the lemon curd tart pale ale. :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...


It isn't 1469 but I've used 1026 in a similar situation and it goes great with big flavoured US style hops. It does mute them a bit, but not in bad way. 
Pigs Fly Pale Ale, which I've enjoyed a couple of bottles of recently, combines a London ale yeast with Cascade and Chinook. 
If you were to get some of that stonefruit combined with lemon it could be quite interesting...
I think someone else said they got Mango from Sorachi Ace too, so that could combine well as well...

Be interested to see how it goes!


----------



## drsmurto (8/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> About to decoction mash out the cascade (home-grown) version of my house ale. I still think of it as a golden ale as the colour is similar and the grist % similar to the golden ale with rye instead of wheat and vienna instead of munich.
> 
> 2.15 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.97 %
> 1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.78 %
> ...



Put this beer on a handpump at the case swap and it was drained. The hops are a tad muted and the general consensus is that cascade grown in my backyard is much less pungent that the US variety. 

Brewing a few more of these this weekend with the other homegrown hops.


----------



## Bribie G (8/11/10)

Went out this morning and told my Cluster bines to hurry up and grow  I expect they are concentrating on rhizome production at the moment, they better be. 

I'm getting the hang of water additions, listened to Jamil and John for 4 hours on the train - "putting the testicle into technical" and brewing a strong golden Yorkshire ale today with the Chloride / Sulphate ratio slanted towards t' Pennines supply :icon_cheers: 

*Promised Gold *

5.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.96 % 
0.25 kg Corn, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 4.35 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt Barrett Burston (40.0 EBC) Grain 3.48 % 

67 degrees 60 mins, then mashout 78 degrees.
90 min boil

0.30 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 5.22 %
45.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (*45 min*) Hops 31.5 IBU 
50.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (10 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings plug into keg in teaball [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 

1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) [Starter 125 ml] Yeast-Ale 

21 L batch for kegging only, around 6% ABV


----------



## randyrob (9/11/10)

*Rob's Brown Ale* (American Brown Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (P): 14.7
Colour (SRM): 23.6 (EBC): 46.5
Bitterness (IBU): 44.1 (Average)

69.5% Pale Ale Malt
10% Munich I
6% Carahell
5% Wheat Malt
3.5% Caramunich III
3% Chocolate
3% Chocolate, Pale

0.4 g/L Magnum (14.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## RdeVjun (10/11/10)

BribieG said:


> *Promised Gold *
> 
> 5.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.96 %
> 0.25 kg Corn, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 4.35 %
> ...


Just spotted the Challenger timing BribieG, would you care to elaborate? I'm guessing its to reduce the likelihood of wanting this stuff for breakfast (i.e. marmalade)?  
Its been quite a while since I used polenta in a UK Bitter, this recipe has me wondering if I just used too much in the past. Hey, I suspect those teaball hops are a bit lower in %AA, but it is inconsequential at that point and overall it does look just delicious. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bribie G (10/11/10)

I had a pack of 90g of Challenger sitting in the freezer for about 4 months so decided to use half this time and half next, and reduce boil time to take advantage of them being a 'dual purpose' hop and actually retaining a bit of Marmalade in the finished beer :icon_cheers: I don't actually like huge IBUs in my beers which is why I've always been put off by a lot of the APAs that I get to taste at meetings etc, although getting to taste all the APAs at the last BABBs annual comp made me realise they don't have to be that way.


----------



## under (10/11/10)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Aussie Lager
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Premium American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 19.00 L 
Boil Size: 22.88 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 6.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.75 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 73.03 % 
0.61 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 16.23 % 
0.31 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 8.11 % 
0.10 kg Carapils / Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
10.50 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (20 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 3.77 kg


----------



## schooey (10/11/10)

Recipe: Shazzam Hefe
Brewer: Schooey
Asst Brewer: Dita Von Teese
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 51.51 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 3.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 16.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 63.2 % 
2.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 26.3 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 10.5 % 
40.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.30%] (60 min) Hops 13.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.30%] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
1.50 gm CaSO4 (gypsum)(Mash)
1.00 gm MgSO4 (Epsom Salt)(Mash)
2.00 gm CaCl (Mash)
2.00 gm CaSO4 (gypsum)(Kettle)
0.5 gm CaCO3 (chalk)
1.00 Whirlfloc (10 minutes)


Mash Schedule: Zwickel Hefe Mash
Total Grain Weight: 9.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Step Add 38.00 L of water at 36.2 C 35.0 C 20 min 
Step Add 0.00 L of water at 42.0 C 42.0 C 20 min 
Step Add 0.00 L of water at 63.0 C 63.0 C 30 min 
Step Add 0.00 L of water at 72.0 C 72.0 C 30 min 
Step Add 0.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C 10 min 

Fermented at 17C with WLP300


----------



## raven19 (10/11/10)

Brew Adelaide's Stammitch Challenge - mini batch crushed will make tomorrow arvo...

Style: Irish Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 10.00 L 
Boil Size: 15.25 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 31.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.18 kg JW Ale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 80.00 % 
0.22 kg Caramunich I (90.0 SRM) Grain 8.00 % 
0.22 kg Carared (50.0 SRM) Grain 8.00 % 
0.08 kg Caraaroma (350.0 SRM) Grain 3.00 % 
0.03 kg Roast Barley (1400.0 SRM) Grain 1.00 % 
9.00 gm Target [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
5.00 gm Target [9.40 %] (20 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
0.22 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.23 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1084 (Wyeast (Gen 1 from Phillip)) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Raven's RIMS
Total Grain Weight: 2.73 kg
----------------------------
Raven's RIMS
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 8.19 L of water at 59.1 C 55.0 C 
50 min Mash 1 Heat to 63.0 C over 15 min 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 0.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C


----------



## drsmurto (11/11/10)

Have fun Schooey :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Effect (11/11/10)

raven19 said:


> Brew Adelaide's Stammitch Challenge - mini batch crushed will make tomorrow arvo...
> 
> Style: Irish Red Ale
> TYPE: All Grain
> ...




I think it is a 60 and a 40 min addition mate...

Cheers


----------



## jbirbeck (11/11/10)

Phillip said:


> I think it is a 60 and a 40 min addition mate...
> 
> Cheers



60 and 45 I thought


----------



## raven19 (11/11/10)

Phillip said:


> I think it is a 60 and a 40 min addition mate...
> 
> Cheers





Rooting Kings said:


> 60 and 45 I thought



Will check the thread during mashing tonight lads. Cheers for the heads up though.


----------



## Pennywise (12/11/10)

Got some 3068 building up for a Dunkelwiezen that will be brewed tomorrow. Making this one real simple, 50% munich 2, 50% wheat and will ferment at 16 for a week then 20 for another. Single 60 min hop additition of whatever I have that's relevant and low Co-Humulone. Hopefully this one comes out un-infected


----------



## jbirbeck (12/11/10)

Have a FES and my Explorer Rye Ale planned. 

*FES* 
70% Ale
10% Flaked Barley/oats
5% Brown
5% Roast
2.5% Choc
7.5% dark Crystal
Target to bitter IBU 55
Wyeast 1026


*
Explorer Rye*
80% Ale
20% rye
Cluster 60mins to 15 IBU
1.5g/l marco polo 20m
1.5g/l Marco Polo flameout.
wyeast 1084

Looking forward to it. Will also be kegging my Challenging IPA perceptions (SMaSH). I need to get some more Challenger, great hop!


----------



## argon (12/11/10)

About to make an order for either an LCPA clone or a Rye ESB. Want to do my LFPA coming in to summer would be nice.... but have 2 beers with cascade and chinook cubed up. On the other hand, I have a yeast cake of 1469 ready for use and i'd like to try using Rye for the first time too.... decisions, decisions.

LFPA House Batch

Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 11.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.5 IBU

7.13 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.0 EBC) Grain 70.25 % 
1.96 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 19.31 % 
0.53 kg Carapils(Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.22 % 
0.53 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.22 % 
10.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
34.00 gm East Kent Goldings [5.60 %] (60 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (20 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
45.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
45.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (5 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [StarteYeast-Ale 

Rye ESB II

Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 34.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 44.7 IBU

8.13 kg Ale - Golden Promise TF (Floor Malted) (6.Grain 77.20 % 
1.19 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.0 EBC) Grain 11.27 % 
0.49 kg Rye Caramel Malt (Weyermann) (175.0 EBC) Grain 4.61 % 
0.24 kg Amber Malt (120.0 EBC) Grain 2.31 % 
0.24 kg Caramalt Dark Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (85.0 Grain 2.31 % 
0.24 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (650.Grain 2.31 % 
45.00 gm Fuggle [7.70 %] (60 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
45.00 gm East Kent Goldings [5.60 %] (45 min) Hops 12.1 IBU 
45.00 gm East Kent Goldings [5.60 %] (30 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
45.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) [StarteYeast-Ale


----------



## bconnery (12/11/10)

argon said:


> Rye ESB II
> 
> Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
> Estimated Color: 34.4 EBC
> ...


Go the Rye ESB. Mine was one of the best beer I've made I think. 
Definitely with the Caramel Rye in there too...


----------



## argon (12/11/10)

bconnery said:


> Go the Rye ESB. Mine was one of the best beer I've made I think.
> Definitely with the Caramel Rye in there too...




Actually i'm pretty sure that recipe is yours (or at least based on yours) with the exception of the hop schedule. I've been keen to do a rye esb since tasting the Sunshine Coast Rye ESB a few week back :icon_drool2: 

Only consideration is the lautering... with approx 15% (including the caramel rye) do you reckon this would cause any problems?


----------



## boriskane (12/11/10)

gonna be putting down 5 pale ales in a row and letting them mature for the summer next year, might stick to this simple malt bill or tweak the proportions a little and change the hops around with each batch so i can learn the differences and improve ag method.

using the ekg in this to mirror lcpa, and i like the centennial aroma/flavour

3.50 kg BB Ale Malt (5.9 SRM) 81.4 %
0.50 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) 11.6 %
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Bel (2.0 SRM) 7.0 %

30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.90%] (60 min) 15.7 IBU
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (20 min) 5.4 IBU
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (15 min) 4.4 IBU
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (10 min) 3.2 IBU
40.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days)

US05


----------



## drsmurto (12/11/10)

argon said:


> Actually i'm pretty sure that recipe is yours (or at least based on yours) with the exception of the hop schedule. I've been keen to do a rye esb since tasting the Sunshine Coast Rye ESB a few week back :icon_drool2:
> 
> Only consideration is the lautering... with approx 15% (including the caramel rye) do you reckon this would cause any problems?



The last 2 beers i have brewed had ~20% rye malt. Had no trouble sparging and I didn't use rice hulls.


----------



## argon (12/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> The last 2 beers i have brewed had ~20% rye malt. Had no trouble sparging and I didn't use rice hulls.




Sweet!... that's what i wanted to hear... hmmm maybe i'll bump it up to 20% then


----------



## bconnery (12/11/10)

argon said:


> Sweet!... that's what i wanted to hear... hmmm maybe i'll bump it up to 20% then


Same here. With nearly 20% I didn't have any sparging issues. 

False bottom in a round mash tun...

I thought it might be based on mine, or on Dr Smurtos if he had posted his one he did based on it...

I had Dark Crystal instead of Dark Caramalt...

The hopping changes in mine depending on what I've got or feel like. Ditto the yeast. 
I think the grain bill is going to be reasonably settled though. 
I won't be doing it again without the Caramel Rye, the current version is definitely lacking a little of the character that made the first one good. 

You'll get a different beer to the Sunshine Coast one though. Mine is more of a definite ESB with a Rye character. There's is a, well, an ESBish thing with some Rye. I think it is a great beer, very well balanced, but it isn't a classic ESB base.


----------



## argon (12/11/10)

Cheers mate 20% it is... mine's a ss falsy in a 50L pot so shouldn't have any problems. I've subbed out the caramalt for some dark crystal too... error on my part... should have been the crystal.

I liked the Sunny coast beer, but like you said, not sure it sat in either the ESB or Rye beer territory. I enjoyed it though, and i was almost tempted to have another one today. Think i'll just make my own version this weekend instead.


----------



## Pennywise (12/11/10)

Change of plan, I'm putting some special b as well. Nothing darker though, I swear


----------



## drsmurto (13/11/10)

Just about to mashout the Stammtisch Irish Red

4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (5.9 EBC) Grain 79.98 % 
0.40 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 8.01 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 8.01 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.00 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (1300.0 EBC) Grain 1.00 % 
17.00 gm Target [9.50 %] (60 min) Hops 19.8 IBU 
7.00 gm Target [9.50 %] (40 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm CaSO4 
4.00 gm CaCl2 
4.00 gm CaCO3 
5.00 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) Yeast-Ale 

20L
OG 1.055
IBU 27
EBC 34

Will follow that up with the 3rd in my homegrown hop series, this time POR. Using US05 this time to highlight the hops. Fresh POR = :icon_drool2: 

2.15 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.97 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.78 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.78 % 
0.24 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 5.47 % 
8.00 gm Magnum [15.50 %] (60 min) Hops 16.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Pride of Mt Torrens [9.00 %] (15 min) Hops 15.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Pride of Mt Torrens [9.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm CaCO3
5.00 gm NaCl
10.00 gm CaSO4
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

20L
OG 1.046
IBU 32
EBC 18 

2 stirplates on the go as well, WLP833 ready for a bo pils tomorrow and WY3068 for a roggen next weekend.

Building up supplies for the festive season


----------



## schooey (13/11/10)

First ever crack at a Cali Common for me tomorrow...

Recipe: 3801
Brewer: Schooey
Asst Brewer: Kate Beckons-Ale
Style: California Common Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 7.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 87.6 % 
1.20 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (25.0 SRM) Grain 12.4 % 
35.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60%] (60 min) Hops 19.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60%] (30 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60%] (1 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
1.00 gm CaSO4 (gypsum)(Mash)
2.00 gm CaCl (Mash)
2.00 gm CaSO4 (gypsum)(Kettle)

Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 9.70 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Step Add 43.65 L of water at 68.6 C 65.0 C 60 min 

Fermenting with WY2112 @ 15C and cold condition for Christmas day.


----------



## manticle (13/11/10)

Worked today and maybe the last chance I'll get to brew before the end of the month. Lucky I have a few fermenting/to be bottled

APA
Type:	All grain	
Size:	23 liters
Color: 14 HCU (~9 SRM) 
Bitterness: 55 IBU
OG:	1.056
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	5.7% v/v (4.5% w/w)
Grain:	2kg JW ale
2kg JW pils
500g JW Wheat malt
1kg Wey Vienna
250g Ding biscuit
250g JW med crystal 
Mash:	70% efficiency, SI, 60 [email protected] deg C
Boil: 75	minutes, SG 1.038, 34 liters
Hops:	10g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Centennial (10.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Centennial (10.5% AA, 45 min.)
5g Centennial (10.5% AA, 30 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 25 min.)
5g Centennial (10.5% AA, 25 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 20 min.)
5g Centennial (10.5% AA, 20 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 15 min.)
5g Centennial (10.5% AA, 15 min
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 10 min.)
5g Centennial (10.5% AA, 10 min
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 5 min.)
5g Centennial (10.5% AA, 5 min
5g Amarillo (aroma)
5g Centennial (aroma)

US05

2g each CaSo4 and Cacl2 to mash and boil.


----------



## warra48 (13/11/10)

Monday is bottling day for my Pilsner. Should be ready for Christmas, as our son-in-law is a fan of Euro style lagers (but he likes all my beers).

Wednesday was to be my Belgian brew day, but I'm still waiting for my delivery of Special B and dark liquid candy sugar. So, it will be plan B, a hefeweizen, just in time for Cristmas and summer drinking.

23.00 L Hefeweizen
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 7.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %

2500.00 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 47.00 % 
2150.00 gm Premium Pilsner (2.5 EBC) Grain 46.00 % 
250.00 gm Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
100.00 gm Carahell (27.0 EBC) Grain 2.00 % 
300.00 gm Rice Hulls (I don't enjoy stuck sparges)
32.00 gm Hallertau Germany [3.70 %] (60 min) Hops 12.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertau Germany [3.70 %] (15 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Chalk (Mash 10.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) Yeast-Wheat 

Will probably follow Zwickel's mash regime, and do a 90 min boil.


----------



## Thommo (13/11/10)

Currently boiling a brew based on the Blonde Special Bitter from Radical Brewing. Haven't brewed in a while, need to get the stocks up for Christmas.

5kg Pale
220gm Crystal
450gm Munich
450gm Wheat

EKG at 45, 30, 15 and FO.

Should be a cracker.


----------



## Jimmeh (13/11/10)

*Dry Stout*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Colour (SRM): 41.5 (EBC): 81.8
Bitterness (IBU): 39.6 (Average)

70% Bairds Maris Otter
20% Flaked Barley
10% Bairds Roasted Barley

1.4 g/L Target (9.4% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Doc (13/11/10)

Knocked out another triple batch in the new brauhaus this arvo.
Did the Yardglass Session Lite, this time with Magnum and Citra. Smelt and looked great.
Now have a stash of summer/xmas party driving beer 

Doc


----------



## drsmurto (14/11/10)

Mmmmmm, boiling mash :icon_drool2: 

It's been way too long since my last decoction, the smell is making me weak at the knees. Only planned doing a single decoction on the bo pils (52-65) but i many get motivated to do another (65-70) just so i can stand next to a pot of boiling mash again.

Looking forward to next weekend when i decoct a roggen...... boiling rye malt :super:


----------



## Peteoz77 (14/11/10)

Brewed a double batch of Heffewiezen, and added a large jar of Morello Cherries to one of them. Hope it turns out nice!


----------



## bconnery (14/11/10)

Peteoz77 said:


> Brewed a double batch of Heffewiezen, and added a large jar of Morello Cherries to one of them. Hope it turns out nice!


I can't speak for the hefe but I did the same in a dunkleweizen and it worked very nicely...


----------



## RdeVjun (14/11/10)

*Dortmunder III*
100% Weyermann Floor- Malted Bohemian Pilsner
Protein rest/ Single decotion
Dortmundised water, so some gypsum, epsom, CaCl2 (only rough guesses)
90 minute boil
16 IBU Magnum @ 75
8 IBU Hallertauer Mittelfreuh @ 20
0.3g/L Hallertauer Mittelfreuh @ FO (I just can't help myself...)
Generous 2247PC yeastcake from last week's batch, 11C ferment + *thorough diacetyl rest* (pinged badly by one judge at AABC)
OG: 1.055 FG: 1.011 ABV: 5.8% IBU: 24 SRM: 4

Once I start doing lagers I don't like to chop and change too much, too much farting around with big starters for my liking.


----------



## Fourstar (14/11/10)

I'm going away to Lorne over summer/new years and i put the word out to the fellas for beer requests. The bastards want a pilsner. <_< Talke about stretching me for time! :lol: time to whip out that packet of S-23 ive had on hand in case of emergencies as i sure as hell can't be arsed preparing a 2L Bohemian Lager starter! 

Lorne Pilsner 
German Pilsner (Pils) 

Type: All Grain
Date: 14/11/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
5.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 89.29 % 
0.30 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.36 % 
0.30 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.36 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) Hops 26.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [6.40 %] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [6.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
9.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager West European Lager (DCL Yeast #S-23) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.99 % 
Bitterness: 32.9 IBU 
Est Color: 3.9 SRM 

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 69.6 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 89.3 C 73.0 C 

Notes
3g CaSO4 to boil
6g CaSO4 to mash


----------



## raven19 (14/11/10)

Rebrewing a small batch (12L) of Irish Red for the SA Stammitch Challenge right now.


----------



## Gopha (14/11/10)

Chilling a Saison at the moment :icon_cheers:


----------



## crozdog (14/11/10)

Just bottled am old ale I've been aging for 3.5 years! :blink: 

The hydro sample tasted beautiful - plenty of rich dark fruit & a definite alcohol note :beerbang: 

recipe was

76% ale
4% jw crystal
3.4% dark crystal
6.7% cara
8.2% demerara sugar
8.2% raw sugar
2.2% brown sugar

EKG, fuggles & northdown to 48IBU

wyeast Irish ale

Turned out at about 8%

now to wait for it to age a bit more - should be coming on strong for winter & 2011 comps :chug: 

Very happy but also spewing but cause I had another 20 L of the same wort that I'd used Timothy Taylor Landlord yeast on, but 12 months ago, the bung on the cube blew out & over the floow it went. I didn't have an airlock on it - was just relieving pressure every few days - lesson learnt - the hard way! :angry:


----------



## randyrob (14/11/10)

*House Pail* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Colour (SRM): 6.9 (EBC): 13.6
Bitterness (IBU): 39.1 (Average)

92.5% Pale Ale Malt
5% Wheat Malt
2.5% Caramunich III

0.4 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (15% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (15% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

0.7 g/L PH 5.2 @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.4 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## drew9242 (14/11/10)

Planning to do 2 brews tommorow on my RDO. If i can get started at 5:00am i will do 2. Going to test drive a octoberfest and a munich dunkel. Will also be trying out some yeast nutrient that i got my hands on. Will see if it helps. I am thinking a 2L starter will be big enough for this yeast???

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Drew's Octoberfest
Brewer: Drew Ryder
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.06 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 7.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 21.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 68.63 % 
1.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 29.41 % 
0.10 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 1.96 % 
30.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (75 min) (First Wort HoHops 17.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (15 min)Hops 4.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.10 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 13.30 L of water at 73.5 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.51 L of water at 94.2 C 75.6 C 




BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Munich Dunkel
Brewer: Drew Ryder
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Munich Dunkel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.06 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 15.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 58.25 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 38.83 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 1.94 % 
0.05 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 0.97 % 
30.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (90 min) Hops 16.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (30 min)Hops 3.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.15 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 13.43 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.60 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## raven19 (14/11/10)

crozdog said:


> Just bottled am old ale I've been aging for 3.5 years! :blink:
> 
> The hydro sample tasted beautiful - plenty of rich dark fruit & a definite alcohol note :beerbang:



Just wondering if you did anything specific while aging this? Simply an airlock or cubed with CO2 in a cube?


----------



## crozdog (15/11/10)

raven19 said:


> Just wondering if you did anything specific while aging this? Simply an airlock or cubed with CO2 in a cube?


I just transferred to a cube & periodically released the co2 buildup.


----------



## raven19 (15/11/10)

Cool thanks for that.


----------



## bum (19/11/10)

Currently mashing a somewhat scaled back version of a Deschutes Hop Henge clone.

OG 1064
24L
IBU 67

75% pale
17% Munich
8% light crystal

0.3gm/L Columbus @60
0.5gm/L Centennial @60
0.5gm/L Northern Brewer(US) @60
0.5gm/L Centennial @30
0.5gm/L Northern Brewer (US) @30
0.3gm/L Centennial @15
0.3gm/L Cascade @15
1.25gm/L Centennial @5
1.25gm/L Cascade @5
0.8gm/L Amarillo @5
0.5gm/L Centennial @0
0.5gm/L Cascade @0
0.5gm/L Amarillo @0
0.8gm/L Centennial @dry hop
0.8gm/L Cascade @dry hop
0.5gm/L Northern Brewer(US) @ dry hop


----------



## jbirbeck (19/11/10)

Expecting the missus to go pop with Bub's number 3 shortly so I'm hoping to get a brew or two down.

partigyle Barleywine. 10l BW, and 20l ESB

The BW 1100 OG, ESB 1050

94% MO
5% Dark Crystal
1% Brown

Hopping for the BW
48 IBU Target FWH 
11 IBU Target 20m
2.5 IBU Styrian 20m
1.5g/l Target flame out
1.5g/l Aurora flame out

Hopping for the ESB...hmm well I haven't worked that out. I think I was going to use Aurora throughout, maybe some Target and Magnum which is supposed to have some fuggle like qualities. I'm a bit light on for English hops. Maybe my ESB will become the perfect APA and I'll hit it with Simcoe, Columbus & Amarillo.

If I can I'll also do a Doppelbock as I don't think I'll have too much of a chance to brew once the wee one arrives.


----------



## Duff (19/11/10)

Simple Weizen yesterday to fill a couple of kegs:

50% Wheat
40% Pils
10% Munich
Mt. Hood to 16IBU 
OG: 1.052

Couldn't get any 3068 in time so am using the Danstar Munich. Used it once before with pretty good results. Am going the 30 rule, will pitch at 12C and raise to 18C to ferment.

Next weekend will be a quad-decoction pilsener, 3 hour mash. Gerard has inspired me with his awesome new pilsener at Paddy's in Sydney.

Cheers.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (19/11/10)

Duff said:


> Next weekend will be a quad-decoction pilsener, 3 hour mash. Gerard has inspired me with his awesome new pilsener at Paddy's in Sydney.
> 
> Cheers.



This sounds interesting .


----------



## Duff (19/11/10)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> This sounds interesting .



Bring the girls around for the day mate, we're all settled in now.

The weizen should be on tap by then :chug: 

Most welcome...


----------



## bradsbrew (19/11/10)

Finally get to brew again............yippee


Anarchy in the Bitter Ale
Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 60.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.500
Total Hops (g): 175.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (P): 10.5
Colour (SRM): 9.9 (EBC): 19.5
Bitterness (IBU): 27.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (42.11%)
4.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (42.11%)
0.300 kg Chocolate, Pale (3.16%)
0.200 kg Crystal 120 (2.11%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (10.53%)

Hop Bill
----------------
90.0 g Willamette Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/l)
45.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/l)
40.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20c with 


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## brettprevans (19/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> (60 min)
> 2.15 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.97 %
> 1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.78 %
> 1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.78 %
> ...


Finished exams early. Heating the hlt for this now. Will mash at 63. Double batch.


----------



## brettprevans (19/11/10)

Apparently I'm making a bastard version. No magnum, missed mash temp, 90min decoction mash.


----------



## brettprevans (20/11/10)

Half way thru mash on NickJD's cluster red ale. Good way of clearing out excessive cluster stocks.


----------



## philw (20/11/10)

about to bottle some Coopers sparkling that had a little Hops added to it 


then next in will be a Coopers Wheat beer with the wheat Malt extract 


the plan is after that have a crack at ginger beer


----------



## Goofinder (20/11/10)

Just crushed the grain for this one... time to set up the brewery and get the HLT on timer.

*Bandwagon IPA*

90% JW Trad Ale
5% Biscuit
5% Dark Crystal

OG 1.060

Mash low to counteract the dark crystal a bit
Possibly some CaSO4 in the mash if I work out how much I should use in time 

100gm Galaxy flowers distributed through the boil to get ~45-50 IBU, with whatever is left over dry hopped

Yeast TBD, probably Nottingham since I'm lazy


----------



## raven19 (21/11/10)

About to crush grain at Chap Chap's for an ESB MkII.

Double batch with EKG & Fugglely goodness...


----------



## crozdog (21/11/10)

Duff said:


> Simple Weizen yesterday to fill a couple of kegs:
> 
> 50% Wheat
> 40% Pils
> ...



Sounds nice Duff.

What's the 30 rule you mention?


----------



## Effect (21/11/10)

crozdog said:


> Sounds nice Duff.
> 
> What's the 30 rule you mention?




It's a rule that some people swear by when brewing a weizen. It basically means that you start at 12 and finish at 18 (i.e. 12 + 18 = 30). I have only ever heard of people starting at 12 though and not at 10 or 11 and finishing at 20 or 19 respectively.

Apparently it gives you a 'good' amount of esters etc.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Tony (21/11/10)

Golden Saison

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.40
Anticipated OG: 1.038 Plato: 9.62
Anticipated EBC: 5.6
Anticipated IBU: 25.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
71.4 6.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
23.8 2.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 4
2.4 0.20 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0
2.4 0.20 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.00 18.7 45 min.
10.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 6.30 3.3 45 min.
30.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 3.6 15 min.
40.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 6.30 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3724 Belgian Saison


----------



## Bribie G (21/11/10)

After being Chappo's slave for the day, Raven will hopefully be dropping in here on his way to the Sunny Coast, when he will be able to hoist my bag for me, with a Mid-Atlantic Red.

5000 TF MO
200 Carared
200 Caraaroma

250 sugaz

30 Magnum 60 mins
30 Willamette (It's WillAmette DAmmit  ) 10 mins
30 Willamette cube hop

1469


----------



## raven19 (21/11/10)

BribieG said:


> After being Chappo's slave for the day, Raven will hopefully be dropping in here on his way to the Sunny Coast




Oi! Find ya own mash bitch!! <_< 

:lol: 

Been a good laugh with Raven. Looks like a nice brew Bribie even if you had dunk it tea bag style h34r:

Oh nooz Raven stayed logged in at as himself at Chappo Manor... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! (Time for mischief!!!)


----------



## Duff (21/11/10)

crozdog said:


> Sounds nice Duff.
> 
> What's the 30 rule you mention?



Hi Croz,

I read it in Daniels 'Designing Great Beers' (p. 348 if you have it). He passed in on from Warner's 'German Wheat Beer', summing that pitching and fermentation temperature should equal 30. I have read comments from a few guys on here who have done it over the years, and apparently Warner mentions it is a 'common' practice to balance the esters. I always ferment my weizens at 17 - 18C and thought I'd give this a go.

Cheers.


----------



## winkle (21/11/10)

Cor blimey, Raven's got Chap Chap brewing again  
Thanks to Mothballs for the efficent service I've brewed up this.

Derit Gose
20 litre batch

1.6kg BB Pils
1.6kg BB WheaT
0.9kg Acidified malt
0.45kg Munich 1
0.22kg flaked Oats
0.3kg rice gulls
20gm rock salt (60 min)
28gm spalt (60 min)
28gm spalt (15 min)
24gm coriander seeds (5 min crushed)

single mash infusion 60 minutes @ 67 C

Now just waiting on the munich wheat starter <_<


----------



## NickB (22/11/10)

RDO today, so into a double batch of my Old Rifle Range Dark Mild (MK 5)

Trying CaraAmber as a sub for the Biscuit, and also trying Abbey malt for the first time.... Smells bloody beautiful in the mash tun :icon_drool2: 

*************


Recipe: Old Rifle Range Dark Mild (MK 5) [Double Batch]
Style: 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.030 SG
Expected OG: 1.038 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 3.5 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 24.5
Expected Color: 37.2 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 69.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 5.500 kg (75.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAmber 0.500 kg (6.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.500 kg (6.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Abbey Malt 0.250 kg (3.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Pale Chocolate Malt 0.230 kg (3.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Black Malt 0.150 kg (2.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Peated Malt 0.100 kg (1.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.050 kg (0.7 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Pilgrim (10.4 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (5.4 % alpha) 45 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 10 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 4 g used In Mash
5.2 PH Stabiliser 4 g used In Mash
Table Salt 4 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1187-Ringwood Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: No Chosen Schedule


Cheers!


----------



## Effect (25/11/10)

Doing an English bitter today.

90% MO
5% medium crystal
5% wheat

1.040

Mash at 65

Bitter with target and challenger to 30ibu
0.5 g/l of challenger at 20
1.3 g/l of challenger at flameout.

Splitting this batch to get munched on by 1469 and 1026.

Wasn't planning on brewing today (am still sparging ATM). Woke up to my gf telling me that the whole fridge is frozen at about 10:30am. So I smacked all my yeast to see if they are ok. They started to swell up about an hour later...oh shut (as they say in enzed) I gotta brew!!!

So yeah - going to be a late one.
Cheers
Phil


----------



## Goofinder (25/11/10)

Goofinder said:


> Just crushed the grain for this one... time to set up the brewery and get the HLT on timer.
> 
> *Bandwagon IPA*
> 
> ...


Just unleashed some Nottingham on this. Ended up going with the following hop schedule (41.7 IBU, probably plus a bit due to no chill):
5g @ 60 
5g @ 50
5g @ 40
10g @ 30
15g @ 20
15g @ 10
25g @ flameout
+20g to be dry hopped

Hit 1.060 bang on with usual batch size of just over 22L. Colour looks fantastic. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Effect (25/11/10)

Phillip said:


> Doing an English bitter today.



Ended up with 90% efficiency. 1.051...that is ESB territory. Hopefully it is because I brewed so well and not because I added an extra kilo of malt by accident...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## bconnery (27/11/10)

Summer's just around the corner, which in Brisbane means it is already here, so it is lager time. 
Another go at a Jever ish pilsner... 

Recipe: You give me Jever
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 5.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4600.00 gm Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.20 %] (Dry HopHops - 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [11.40 %] (75 min) Hops 36.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.20 %] (15 min)Hops 5.3 IBU 
Mash Schedule: Pilsner
Total Grain Weight: 4600.00 gm
----------------------------
Pilsner
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 9.13 L of water at 57.7 C 52.0 C 
40 min Beta Add 3.55 L of water at 96.7 C 63.0 C 
20 min Saccrification Add 5.58 L of water at 95.3 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 4.06 L of water at 93.4 C 75.6 C


----------



## winkle (27/11/10)

bconnery said:


> Summer's just around the corner, which in Brisbane means it is already here, so it is lager time.
> Another go at a Jever ish pilsner...
> 
> Recipe: You give me Jever
> ...



Meh , lagers.
Northern Brewer for bittering? I'd be interested in trying a taste of that Ben.
(Goes off to think about a CAP - _"thinking cap" how droll_).


----------



## bconnery (27/11/10)

winkle said:


> Meh , lagers.
> Northern Brewer for bittering? I'd be interested in trying a taste of that Ben.
> (Goes off to think about a CAP - _"thinking cap" how droll_).



I take my cap off to you for that pun sir...

Following the pils up with an alt...

Recipe: Summer Alt
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dusseldorf Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 28.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2400.00 gm Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 48.19 % 
1600.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 32.13 % 
600.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 12.05 % 
250.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 5.02 % 
80.00 gm Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 1.61 % 
50.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (800.Grain 1.00 % 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 34.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.20 %] (20 min)Hops 4.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle German Ale (DCL Yeast #K-97) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4980.00 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.28 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C


----------



## Scruffy (27/11/10)

Brewed an English bitter (for our Barmy Army... geddit?).
Otter 95%
Crystal
Aurora
Fuggles
Northdown
Styrian.
1469.
Looooow carb - no head.
Serve at 11 (degrees/o'clock - i don't care...)


----------



## bconnery (27/11/10)

bconnery said:


> Summer's just around the corner, which in Brisbane means it is already here, so it is lager time.
> Another go at a Jever ish pilsner...
> 
> Recipe: You give me Jever
> ...



Well something went 'right' with this brew and I ended up with quite a jump in efficiency. 
I'd done a fair few water additions attempting to get something like a Dortmunder water profile (according to Beersmith ) that I haven't outlined above so that could be it. 
Or else the mash schedule. 
Those are the main things that where different to my 'normal' brew day...

Likely to be one of those two as the alt I did later was spot on the efficiency I've been achieving often enough to base my recipes around it. 

Anyway, OG was 1055 not the estimated 1046 so this will end up around the 6% give or take if all goes well fermentation wise. Lucky the IBUs are at the high end of the style...

Time will tell anyway.


----------



## Effect (28/11/10)

Was thinking of doing another irish red, but also have got a belgian pale on the list to brew. Really feel like an AIPA as well...something with columbus and centennial - especially after receiving the 3+ kilos of hops yesterday.

So going to have to compromise - a belgian india red ale. An IPA with the colour of a red ale and fermented with a belgian yeast strain. Anyone have any experience they would like to share with the canadian/belgian strain?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## scrumpy (28/11/10)

hey Folks 10min into boil!!

English Brownish Ale based on Graham Wheelers Caledonian 80/- recipe 

O.G 1.045 

30ish IBU

90% Marris
5% Dark Crystal (simp)
3% Wheat (wey)
2% Choc (J/W)

20gms Northern Brewer 60min
15gms EK Goldings 10min

1318 London Ale III


----------



## NickB (28/11/10)

Mashing this ATM:

Recipe: *Nick's Landlord*
Style: 8B-English Pale Ale-Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.030 SG
Expected OG: 1.045 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG
Expected ABV: 4.2 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 31.1
Expected Color: 20.4 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 69.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 4.000 kg (94.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.250 kg (5.9 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Fuggle (4.2 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
UK Kent Golding (4.7 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
5.2 PH Stabiliser 2 g used In Mash
Gypsum 2 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 2 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1187-Ringwood Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (65C/149F)
Step: Rest at 65 degC for 60 mins

Recipe Notes
Caramelise 2L first runnings to caramel, boil 90 mins


then hopefully following with this (once the lawns are done!)


Recipe: *Aussie Ale*
Style: 1C-Light Lager-Premium American Lager

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.027 SG
Expected OG: 1.049 SG
Expected FG: 1.008 SG
Expected ABV: 5.4 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 24.8
Expected Color: 7.3 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 83.6 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Pale 3.500 kg (77.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 0.500 kg (11.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - White Sugar/Sucrose 0.500 kg (11.1 %) Start Of Boil

Hops
Australian Pride Of Ringwood (10.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 45 Min From End
Australian Pride Of Ringwood (10.0 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
5.2 PH Stabiliser 2 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Brewtek CL-0270 Australian Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (65C/149F)
Step: Rest at 65 degC for 60 mins


Cheers!


----------



## Fourstar (28/11/10)

STOP! Helles time! :lol: 







Munich Helles 

Type: All Grain
Date: 25/11/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
4.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 81.82 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 9.09 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 9.09 % 
25.00 gm Hallertauer [6.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 19.0 IBU 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.07 % 
Bitterness: 19.0 IBU
Est Color: 4.1 SRM

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 72.9 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 83.9 C 73.0 C


----------



## RdeVjun (28/11/10)

NickB said:


> Recipe: *Aussie Ale*
> Style: 1C-Light Lager-Premium American Lager
> <snip>
> Fermentables
> ...


Hey Nick, do you boil the sugar for that long for a particular reason? Just curious- I add mine just before FO, but I'm usually doing an over- gravity boil anyway so keeping an eye on hops utilisation.
Nice looking Landlord BTW, should put some lead in the pencil! :icon_drool2: No sugar in it though?

4*, must be the day for it: I'm doing a Munich Helles today too, a SMaSH with Wey FM Bo Pils and Hallertauer to about 20IBU, single decoction and mash at 65, then some 2247 at 11C. The last in a series of lagers that was triggered initially by having to hastily rebrew an entry for AABC, I would usually rather be doing ales but these have turned out pretty darned good thus far, so maybe I've turned... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (28/11/10)

This is what I'm brewing with some of my Pilsner malt I bought in the BB, I still had 2kg of Wey Pils so I'm really just topping up with some JW Pils.


17L batch
3kg Pils
200g Caramalt
10g Special B (left overs)
10g Cascade @ 30 mins
Cascade to 22 IBU @ 60 mins (in my case 30g of 5.5%)
Fermenting with Wyeast 1450 @ 15deg for a week, then 18deg for another
90 min mash
90 min boil

I started with the intention of brewing a Blonde Ale, meh, close enough. Not too bad actually


----------



## Fourstar (28/11/10)

RdeVjun said:


> 4*, must be the day for it: I'm doing a Munich Helles today too, a SMaSH with Wey FM Bo Pils and Hallertauer to about 20IBU, single decoction and mash at 65, then some 2247 at 11C. The last in a series of lagers that was triggered initially by having to hastily rebrew an entry for AABC, I would usually rather be doing ales but these have turned out pretty darned good thus far, so maybe I've turned... :icon_cheers:



I can be certian its not the day for it, gloomy skies, light drizzle and all i want is sun. Who would have thaught its summer in three days time.  

Yeah im stuck in the same rut as you, brewed a lager on request so ive decided to reptich a few times. First a german pils, now a helles and if i time it right, i'll be pitching into a marzen a few days out before xmas so she can ferment out in my fridge while im away at the beach. Got to love it!


----------



## NickB (28/11/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Hey Nick, do you boil the sugar for that long for a particular reason? Just curious- I add mine just before FO, but I'm usually doing an over- gravity boil anyway so keeping an eye on hops utilisation.
> Nice looking Landlord BTW, should put some lead in the pencil! :icon_drool2: No sugar in it though?



I've always just chucked the sugar in as I drain to the kettle. Suppose it may caramelise a little? Dunno! However, been pretty happy with the results from previous brews, so will keep it that way for now!

Landlord smells beautiful on the boil, ended up boiling 4L of first runnings down to about 1.5L, then sparged the rest to the kettle. No sugar in this one as it's the first I've brewed, and figure that the 65C mash for 90 mins will give me adequate dryness in the finish. Will add some next brew if it's not quite there, but we shall see!

How are you finding the 2247? I've got a smack pack's worth split into tubes to use, but haven't had the opportunity as yet... Very interested in some feedback!


Cheers!


----------



## sav (28/11/10)

Mashing now

Recipe: Savys NZ Hoppy Flagship Brew
Brewer: Battered Sav
Asst Brewer: BOSS
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (50.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 55.59 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 13.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.40 kg BB Ale (6.3 EBC) Grain 94.55 % 
0.30 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 3.38 % 
0.18 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 2.07 % 
23.28 gm Nelson savin [11.50 %] (60 min) Hops 16.5 IBU 
18.69 gm BSaaz [6.80 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
23.31 gm Nelson savin [11.50 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
27.93 gm Nelson savin [11.50 %] (20 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
37.25 gm B Saaz [6.80 %] (20 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
28.00 gm BSaaz [6.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
9.33 gm Nelson savin [11.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 8.88 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 26.65 L of water at 72.7 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.98 L of water at 95.3 C 

Subbing b saaz for d saaz oh yeah hops ..


----------



## RdeVjun (28/11/10)

4*, I know what you mean- repitch, repitch and repitch! Once I get a lager strain underway, firstly getting enough yeast starting from a slant and/or changing the fridges' setup plus upsetting the orderly flow of speedily- brewed ales, there's just no way I'm going to throw all that farting around down the drain at the end of a single batch!

Nick, the 2247 for me is fairly unremarkable, however that's only because I've not actually used any other lager strains apart from 2042 (which is great in its own right) and the Coopers blend (the European lager tin)! 2247 certainly does the job though- I just happened to be in the market for a lager strain when it was one of the PC seasonals, so I grabbed a pack as an afterthought, eventually got around to using it largely as an experiment (plus saving a batch slants) and then lo! and behold it popped my entry up at QABC! (See why I nearly fell off my chair when that Munich Helles of mine placed?! :blink: )
But getting back to the characteristics, I wanted a clean, dry European lager style with minimal emphasis on any one particular flavour (I guess that means 'neutral'), it does that admirably. A generous diacetyl rest seems to be mandatory, otherwise a fairly flexible strain which clears beautifully with some Polyclar. Initially it seemed to floc quite well for a supposed low flocculator, but with subsequent repitches it hasn't been quite as clear (maybe mine is not as pure now as it could be  ).

Cheers lads! :beer:


----------



## TidalPete (28/11/10)

sav said:


> Mashing now
> 
> Recipe: Savys NZ Hoppy Flagship Brew
> Brewer: Battered Sav
> ...



Looks interesting sav. What yeast? Not US-05\1056? :blink: Got some 1332 NW Ale or 1272 American Ale 2 if you want to give either a belt?
You're keen mashing in at this time of the day? No chill I suppose?
Did you get my PM?
Sooo many questions.  

TP


----------



## sav (28/11/10)

Us o5 TP and I am chillin her down 32min left to the boil 1 pass mate through th pc and she will be at 20 

I am a bit pissi though


----------



## argon (29/11/10)

Finished my single tier rig yesterday and broke it in last night by brewing my first Rye Beerbased on bconnerys recipe Rye ESB.

Used some left over hops to clear the stocks in the fridge hence the Hallertau bittering additions

Smelt wonderful mashing and especially in the kettle. No lautering problems at all happy days.  
2 cubes sitting happily in the fermentator now one waiting for a starter of 1469 ready tonight the other will be started with some top cropped yeast from this batch.

Also kegged a Cascade Mild @ 3% abv un-fined and un-filtered using 1469 getting my moneys worth from this yeast!!

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 41.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 33.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.15 kg Ale - Golden Promise TF (Floor Malted) (6.Grain 74.09 % 
1.70 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.0 EBC) Grain 15.45 % 
0.50 kg Rye Caramel Malt (Weyermann) (175.0 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
0.25 kg Amber Malt (120.0 EBC) Grain 2.27 % 
0.25 kg Crystal Malt - Dark (Thomas Fawcett) (240.Grain 2.27 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (650.Grain 1.36 % 
15.00 gm Hallertau Aroma [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Hallertau Mittelfrueh [5.20 %] (60 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Fuggle [5.60 %] (60 min) Hops 14.4 IBU 
50.00 gm East Kent Goldings [5.60 %] (30 min) Hops 11.1 IBU 
45.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 11.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
120 min Mash In Add 24.00 L of water at 73.8 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 16.00 L of water at 94.9 C 75.6 C 

Right click to choose signature


----------



## warra48 (29/11/10)

Waiting for a Dunkler Weizenbock to come to the boil.

It's supposed to be a clone of Erdinger Pikantus. The recipe was designed by Trough Lolly.
The only changes to the original recipe as designed are that I'm using a jar of slurry of WY3638 from a Hefeweizen bottled yesterday, and the bittering hops will be Hallertauer, as I don't have enough Tettnanger to use all the way through.

I've had a few attempts previously at brewing this one, and I've always ended up with a distaster of one sort or another, usually a totally stuck sparge. This time I thought I'd lick it by adding 400 gr rice hulls. It worked, but the drain and sparge still took 2 hours. I guess 7 kg of grains in a 25 litre mash tun is not the best of ideas.

The wort smells absolutely gorgeous, and tastes like a really malty chocolate mudcake. Delicious.

I've ended up with 32.25 litres into the kettle at 1.061 pre-boil. Mash efficiency is 92%, so something worked this time.

Weizenbock
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Estimated IBU: 27.7 IBU
Mashed 65 minutes at 64C
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

4000.00 gm Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 57.14 % 
2000.00 gm Premium Pilsner (2.5 EBC) Grain 28.57 % 
300.00 gm Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 4.29 % 
300.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4.29 % 
200.00 gm Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
150.00 gm Chocolate Wheat Malt (1100.0 EBC) Grain 2.14 % 
50.00 gm Roasted Barley (Thomas Fawcett) (1199.7 EBGrain 0.71 % 
30.00 gm Hallertau NZ [8.10 %] (90 min) Hops 24.1 IBU 
26.00 gm Tettnang [4.10 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 0.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) Yeast-Wheat 

I used all rainwater from the neighbour's tank. I added a few salts to try and match a Munich water profile. Guess it doesn't matter too much, seemed to have worked OK.


----------



## schooey (1/12/10)

Got a Berliner Weisse on the go atm. It's been sitting at 35C for an extended acid rest for the past 15 hours. Feels weird doing a double batch with just over 3.6 kilos of grain.. :blink:


Not enough grain for the tall malt pipe..





and only just enough liquid to make a circuit doesn't really constitute a turbid mash




The recipe is a bit of a secret... 

This is my first venture into sour beer territory, pretty keen to see how it turns out


----------



## jbirbeck (1/12/10)

schooey said:


> Got a Berliner Weisse on the go atm. It's been sitting at 35C for an extended acid rest for the past 15 hours. Feels weird doing a double batch with just over 3.6 kilos of grain.. :blink:
> 
> 
> Not enough grain for the tall malt pipe..
> ...



Interesting one...i have a berliner on the plans in the next few brews. tiny pile of grain for the batch. simple recipe but also a secret.

Doppelbock planned, whether it happens this weekend or not is another matter. I may need to do a different batch to build up a starter for the Doppel


----------



## razz (1/12/10)

Obviously one of the great features on a Braumeister is a fully programmable controller, good luck with it schooey.


----------



## bignath (1/12/10)

sav said:


> Mashing now
> 
> Recipe: Savys NZ Hoppy Flagship Brew
> Brewer: Battered Sav
> ...




Sav, have you done this one before? If so how did it turn out. Particularly interested in the BSaaz/NS combo as they are my two favourite hops at the moment. Never used them together though.. Would love an opinion on this combo...

Cheers,

Nath


----------



## Blue Dawg (1/12/10)

Just cubed an APA.

2.5kg pale malt
2.0kg vienna
.5kg wheat malt
.125kg carapils

2hr mash at 65deg

1hr boil with cascade at 60/20/0

1272 yeast is ready once chilled

This is my first go with a liquid yeast, I canna wait..


----------



## sav (1/12/10)

Big Nath said:


> Sav, have you done this one before? If so how did it turn out. Particularly interested in the BSaaz/NS combo as they are my two favourite hops at the moment. Never used them together though.. Would love an opinion on this combo...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nath



This is my house beer and every one love it that has had it, I had it chappos last year and the party keg lasted an hour I am just trying d saaz because I havent had it yet 

Try my brew you wont be dissapointed

sava


----------



## under (1/12/10)

Pumped out a few beers this week for Xmas. Cutting it fine 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 28 - Amarillo APA
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 13.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.74 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 76.99 % 
0.75 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 15.40 % 
0.37 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 7.61 % 
19.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
24.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 
27.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (5 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 


and


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 34 - Carlton Draught (Variation)
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.33 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 5.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.42 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 81.14 % 
0.28 kg Carapils / Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.69 % 
17.00 gm Pride of Ringwood (Flowers) [9.80 %] (60 Hops 18.2 IBU 
0.51 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 12.17 % 


Also brewed Docs Golden Ale and Ross's Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale.

Also have this ready to brew -

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 34 - What Most Folks Call Beer
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 5.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 12.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.76 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 80.69 % 
0.90 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 19.31 % 
13.30 gm  Hallertauer [8.10 %] (60 min) Hops 12.0 IBU


----------



## jakub76 (3/12/10)

Forgive me for I have sinned, it's been more than a month since my last brew day.

Spiced Belgian Wit
24 litres into fermenter

3.25kg Wheat Malt
2kg Pilsner
500g Rolled Oats

50g Saaz pellets 3.5% for 60min, 17 IBU tinseth

Zest of 6 navel oranges
15g corriander seeds, crushed
1x Star Anise
All spices added with 5min boil remaining.

14g Chamomile tea (9 tea bags) added with 2 minutes boil remaining.




Originally planned using WLP530 stepped up from a slant but my starter tasted sour...bad sour. So I've grabbed a vial of WLP400 and pitched this morning.
Will keep it at 18C for at least three days then up to 20 to finish. Going to prime with honey as I like what that does for White Rabbit's white ale, I reckon mine will be a bit more spice-forward. Gravity samples taste like orange zest and corriander seed but I'm sure things will mellow and flavours will blend.

Here's to a fun brewday and hopefully a yummy spiced thirst crusher ready for xmas.
Cheers.


----------



## brettprevans (3/12/10)

jakub76 said:


> Forgive me for I have sinned, it's been more than a month since my last brew day.
> 
> Spiced Belgian Wit
> 24 litres into fermenter
> ...


 :icon_drool2: 

banging this out either tonight or tomorrow

Leffe Blonde Clone

Recipe Specifics
Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.70
Anticipated OG: 1.062 Plato: 15.14
Anticipated SRM: 6.0
Anticipated IBU: 30.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
85.1 5.70 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 1
6.7 0.45 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
2.2 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 36
1.5 0.10 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36
4.5 0.30 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 27.2 60 min.
25.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 3.0 15 min.


Yeast
WYeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II

mash Type: Single Step
Saccharification Rest Temp : 64 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 80 Time: 10


----------



## MeLoveBeer (3/12/10)

Just mashed in about 30mins ago...

Recipe: Oatmeal Stout
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 65.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3300.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 73.50 % 
340.00 gm Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 7.57 %  
250.00 gm Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 5.57 % 
250.00 gm Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 5.57 % 
175.00 gm Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.90 % 
175.00 gm Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 3.90 % 
47.20 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 30.0 IBU 
0.26 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.87 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.06 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [StarteYeast-Ale

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4490.00 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 11.71 L of water at 74.7 C 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 5.76 L of water at 93.3 C 75.6 C


----------



## winkle (3/12/10)

Another batch of Acerola Saison in the bucket fermenting away like billy-o.

77% BB Pils
9% Flaked wheat
10% Wheat malt
4% Munich 1
Nugget 60min 30 IBUs
Koppafloc
Wyeast 3711 slurry

+ 1kg Acerola "cherries" in secondary for a week.

Good basic summer brew


----------



## Crunched (3/12/10)

A variation of my brown porter that has for the last few batches been a massive hit with my mates. This time replaced 1kg of the base malt with munich I.

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.30 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 65.35 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 19.80 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich II Malt (Weyermann) (120.0 EBC) Grain 5.94 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (700.0 EBC) Grain 5.94 % 
0.10 kg Amber Malt (110.0 EBC) Grain 1.98 % 
0.05 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 0.99 % 
25.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (45 min) Hops 20.7 IBU 
18.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (25 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale



Fourstar said:


> Munich Helles
> 
> Type: All Grain
> Date: 25/11/2010
> ...



Have you brewed this before 4*?


----------



## praxis178 (4/12/10)

Berliner Weiss.....

2.4kg pils malt
0.8kg Wheat
0.6kg Rye
24g Hallertauer M. (pellets 2010crop)

Yeast is that PC Wyeast Berliner Weiss blend, can't wait to see how it turns out. Oh yeah 24-25L batch size very humid today so might not loose as much as usual during the 60min boil....


----------



## NickB (4/12/10)

Putting this one down early tomorrow. Will be bottling and ageing for at least 6 months, hopefully 12. May have to change the hop additions as I haven't checked the freezer for available hops yet  If I'm out I'll use some Fuggles and Styrians....



Recipe: The Black Death
Style: 13F-Stout-Imperial Stout

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.074 SG
Expected OG: 1.100 SG
Expected FG: 1.025 SG
Expected ABV: 10.1 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 64.5
Expected Color: 86.6 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 73.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
German Munich Malt 4.300 kg (44.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 4.300 kg (44.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Roasted Barley 0.400 kg (4.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.200 kg (2.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAmber 0.200 kg (2.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Pale Chocolate Malt 0.200 kg (2.1 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
US Cascade (5.0 % alpha) 45 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 5 g used In Mash
5.2 PH Stabiliser 4 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 3 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1084-Irish Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (68C/154F)
Step: Rest at 68 degC for 60 mins


Cheers!


----------



## grod5 (4/12/10)

Intending to do this around midday tomorroy.

Recipe: Steam Beer
Brewer: Greg 
Asst Brewer: Molly*
Style: Dusseldorf Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 16.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.60 kg Australian Ale (4.1 EBC) Grain 76.67 % 
0.80 kg Crystal (50.0 EBC) Grain 13.33 % 
0.60 kg Munich Malt (12.6 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.50 %] (60 min) Hops 29.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU


----------



## Tony (5/12/10)

mashing a Kolsch on a fine sunday morning.


BullsHead Kolsch

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.67
Anticipated EBC: 6.4
Anticipated IBU: 25.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
95.0 9.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
5.0 0.50 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
120.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 25.2 40 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 2575PC Kolsch II


----------



## NickB (5/12/10)

Just began boiling the above RIS, just shy of target pre-boil gravity - 1.067, but hopefully will make that up in evaporation (cool morning here). Was also about 10g short of Citra, so subbed in some Magnum, but had enough of the Cascade.

Also, chucked in 100g of black malt at mash out as the colour was looking a bit lighter than what I'd hoped for.

Boiling away now and smelling bloody beautiful..... 

Should be all cleaned up in time to watch the Cricket 

Cheers


----------



## DJR (5/12/10)

Boring rice lawnmower to drink over summer

3kg jw pils
0.8kg coles long grain rice cooked
0.2kg weyermann vienna

bittering hops organic hallertau 7% 10g
aroma hops nelson sauvin 11% 10g

cacl2 + whirlfloc added

Aiming for about 1045 / 15-20 IBU / 3-4 EBC

US05 repitch kept coolish (16-18C) + polyclar + gelatin


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (6/12/10)

Yesterday I finally did a couple of batches of beer, first ones since August! (been brewing cider for the summer)

Still haven't finished the recirculating brew rig yet so it was a partial and an extract

Anyhoo I made up a Belgian Pale Ale and a RIS... I have a strong urge for hops ATM...

*values are approximates off the top of my head*

BPA
OG 1046
FG 1012
ABV 4.6%
IBU 27
2.5kg Ale Malt
650g Munich
400g Biscuit
1.0kg LDME
50g EKG @ 60
40g EKG @ 10
40g EKG @ 0
40g EKG @ day 7
1762 Belgian Abbey II Yeast
26L
Mash 63*C 30 mins, ramp to 72*C over 15 mins, hold 15 mins
BIAB no sparge

RIS
OG 1085
FG 1018
ABV 9%
IBU 75
1.7kg Coopers Stout
1.7kg Coopers Stout
1.2kg LDME
1.0kg Dark Brown Sugar
40g EKG @ 10
40g Fuggles @ 0
40g Fuggles @ day 7
2xCoopers Yeast Packets
26L
5L boil with 500g LDME
One Coopers can and 1kg sugar to be added day 3


----------



## Fourstar (6/12/10)

Crunched said:


> Have you brewed this before 4*?




Pretty much the same as what i have brewed previously (%'s of grain different by 1-2%, just so i could deal with round numbers. )

awesome beer, a quaffer too.


----------



## manticle (6/12/10)

Brewing on a whim into the evening. Bugger thesis writing.


Just cracked the grain.

Saison

2.5kg dingemans pilsner
1 kg JW wheat
500g Weyerman Vienna

15g tettnanger @60
15g hallertauer [email protected] 60
15g tettnanger @20
15g hallertauer [email protected] 20

Sulphate and chloride additions to mash and boil.
3711 Wyeast french saison. Around 22 litres, 36 IBU.

Mash 63 for 40 minutes, step to 67 for 20 minutes, mash out at 76.


----------



## Duff (6/12/10)

manticle said:


> Brewing on a whim into the evening. Bugger thesis writing.



I do not miss thesis writing at all after writing two for my Masters and PhD  

Brewing this weekend. A triple decocted pilsener with bucket loads of czech saaz.

Cheers.


----------



## manticle (6/12/10)

Duff said:


> I do not miss thesis writing at all after writing two for my Masters and PhD



If I ever suggest I'm going to start a phD, just shoot me.


----------



## j1gsaw (6/12/10)

Im just jealous that i cant brew tommorrow... my thumb politely got broken. oh, its fun.


----------



## Gretschem (6/12/10)

I'm going to be brewing a JSAA Clone real soon,

I got all my ingredients today from Ross, 

Cheers


----------



## Jimmeh (6/12/10)

*Yanky Wheat*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.1
Bitterness (IBU): 24.9 (Tinseth)

50% Pale Ale Malt
40% Wheat Malt
10% Flaked Wheat

0.8 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Jimmeh (8/12/10)

*Dry Stout*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Colour (SRM): 38.9 (EBC): 76.6
Bitterness (IBU): 40.1 (Tinseth)

70% Maris Otter Malt
20% Flaked Barley (Organic)
10% Roasted Barley (Simpsons)

3.3 g/L East Kent Golding (4.6% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Jimmeh (10/12/10)

*Landlord* (Special/Best/Premium Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (P): 11.0
Colour (SRM): 6.2 (EBC): 12.2
Bitterness (IBU): 30.2 (Tinseth)

97% Golden Promise Malt
3% Crystal, Medium (UK)

0.7 g/L Target (9.4% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes

0.7 g/L East Kent Golding (5.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes
0.8 g/L East Kent Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (This was leftover)

2.0 g/L Styrian Golding (5.0% Alpha) @ Knockout (Steep for 30+ minutes)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes.

Fermented at 19C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle (12/12/10)

Just cubed:

Style:	Hopbursted ESB/IPA
Type:	All grain	Size:	23 liters
Color: 20 HCU (~12 SRM) 
Bitterness: 45 IBU
OG:	1.064
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	6.7% v/v (5.3% w/w)
Grain:	6kg Crisp MO
250g Belgian biscuit
150g British crystal 50-60L
150g British crystal 70-80L
150g British crystal 95-115L
Mash: 67 degrees for 70 minutes, 72 degree	for 20 minutes, mash out @ 76 degrees 10 minutes, 70% efficiency
Boil: 60 minutes	SG 1.043	34 liters
Hops:	10g Challenger (11% AA, 60 min.)
2g Target (9.5% AA, 60 min)
10g First Gold (7.7% AA, 45 min.)
2g Target (9.5% AA, 45 min.)
10g First Gold (7.7% AA, 20 min.)
2g Target (9.5% AA, 20 min)
5g Challenger (11% AA, 20 min.)
5g EKG (5% AA, 20 min.)
10g EKG (5% AA, 10 min.)
2g Target (9.5% AA 10 min)
10g EKG (aroma)
2g Target (9.5% AA, aroma)

WY 1469

Hop additions after 20 minutes actually added in small increments more frequently than 5 minutes. Sprinkle a bit, wait, wait, wait, sprinkle etc.


----------



## Tony (12/12/10)

manticle said:


> 2g Target (9.5% AA, 60 min)
> 
> 2g Target (9.5% AA, 45 min.)
> 
> ...




??????

why bother mate?

That all just looked way over complicated. Im sure it will be nice but maybe you need to re-visit the KISS theory.

cheers


----------



## manticle (12/12/10)

Actually that was just the result of a **** up.

It was meant to be 10g of Target @45 mins but I opened the wrong bag (EKG) and added the pellets into the plastic hop container. Once added, I couldn't separate the ekg from the first gold already in there so I separated the target over the flavour additions.

Hop bursting in APAs has given me a lovely layered result so I thought I'd try it with english hops. Wouldn't normally bother with 2g additions but when you stuff up, you need to adjust. It was a way of getting the target flavour in without having to massively adjust my IBU levels (if I'd added all into the 45 minute addition as planned I might have needed to compensate). Was the easiest solution.

Believe me I do plenty of single and double addition KISS beers.


----------



## bum (12/12/10)

Not meaning to be a dickhead about it but hopbursting is supposed to be all late additions, innit? Say, 30min and less?


----------



## Duff (12/12/10)

bum said:


> Not meaning to be a dickhead about it but hopbursting is supposed to be all late additions, innit? Say, 30min and less?



Under 20min bum.

Brewed a double of APA today for Christmas.

85% Ale
10% Wheat
5% Dark Crystal

40gms FWH Centennial
150gm Cascade and Galaxy combo at flameout as a steep during whirlpool for 20min.

No ale yeast ready at hand, so will ferment at 10C with lager yeast slurry direct from the local micro on Friday.

Cheers.


----------



## bum (12/12/10)

Cheers, Duff.


----------



## manticle (12/12/10)

bum said:


> Not meaning to be a dickhead about it but hopbursting is supposed to be all late additions, innit? Say, 30min and less?



Yes but my understanding is that it doesn't have to be exclusively so. I add bittering additions, then everything from 20 minutes on is added frequently and in small amounts. 5 minute additions are actually broken up slightly over that time - alarm goes, sprinkle a bit, wait 30 sec, sprinkle a bit more etc etc.

regardless of what you call it, I like the effect.

Maybe I'll call it semi or partial hopbursted to keep people happy.


----------



## Bizier (12/12/10)

I too am doing a simple APA after moving and changing equipment (reacquainted myself with former nemesis: Porkert corona last night)

Today I used my new MM thermometer and didn't have ice to do a 0 deg calibration and 100 looked OK... mash ran off all wrong - turned out it was about 10 deg low. About to runoff again now. Yay. I am very glad to have bought an alcohol thermometer at the same time.

44 L

3.6kg MO
1kg Munich II
.5kg Carahell
5.6kg JW Trad

60g EKG @ 40

60g Cascade @ 2
30g NB @ 2

60g Cascade @ 80 deg C in whirlpool before NC cube (that is the plan anyway)


----------



## schooey (12/12/10)

Fat Buddha APA

46 Lt

8.0 kg BB Pale
1.2 kg Munich 1
1.0 kg CaraPils
0.8 kg Aus Wheat

14 IBU EKG 
Fuckload of flowers and plugs in the Hop rocket to ~30 IBU

1056 American Ale at 19C


----------



## praxis178 (12/12/10)

Today (cooling it's heels in the brew fridge ATM).

Pilsner of somekind.

21L
OG: 0.049

2.9kg pale malt (BB)
0.5kg Pils malt (JW last of the sack too, damn)
0.4kg Vienna 
0.25kg Cara-pils

78g Saaz (3.9% AA) 60mins
20g Hellertauer M. (6.3% AA) 5mins
wirflock

Yeast: Wyeast 2002 @12C for two weeks then kick it up to 14C before crashing and kegging.

Oh the most important bit, first trial brew using the spring water I get from my back yard, very soft water (soap feels slick for damn near ever vs the local tap water).....


----------



## Tony (12/12/10)

Duff said:


> 40gms FWH Centennial
> 150gm Cascade and Galaxy combo at flameout as a steep during whirlpool for 20min.



Is that a new method i see?

FWHFO


----------



## dcx3 (12/12/10)

So i got drunk last night and this is what happened.I had some stuff lying around that i wanted to try so i threw it all in the blender got out my biab kit and went to work.This was only my second ag biab.
I had 2kg of pale malt 100gm of caramunich 50gm of chrystal and a cup of oats.I blend it all up except the oates and throw it in at 66 an hour later its only dropped 1 degree so im happy i top up the water to 10 ltr and boil 60mins.I then leave in the pot overnight,would have put some clingwrap on but i was to drunk to find it LOL so i just leave the lid on. Get up in the morning and its got a bit of white film on its surface but its patchy not all over, as well as some crazy shit in suspension just underneath the surface?? maybe its infected maybe its protien crap i dunno. Ive only done one biab before so i was just trying to perfect the process before worrying about make great beers.I take a reading and it says 1030 so without even thinking i whack in 2kg of dextrose and a can of coopers real ale then top up to 28ltr take a reading and its 1050 i then throw in some white ale dregs ive had sitting in the fridge for like 2 months thinking that'll be the yeast.
Feel free to LOL, cos i am ill let you know how it turns out


----------



## NickB (12/12/10)

Just crushed to grain for the following, using up some older hop stocks before my US order arrives..... Aiming for an early morning RDO mash in.... Edging towards IPA territory, but hopbursting the last 15 mins with a few dregs....

Recipe: Freezer Dregs Pale Ale 2
Style: 10A-American Ale-American Pale Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG
Expected OG: 1.057 SG
Expected FG: 1.014 SG
Expected ABV: 5.7 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 40.2
Expected Color: 12.9 EBC
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 4.500 kg (82.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 0.750 kg (13.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.200 kg (3.7 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Magnum (12.5 % alpha) 24 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
UK Challenger (7.9 % alpha) 18 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Warrior (15.8 % alpha) 16 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
German Northern Brewer (9.6 % alpha) 22 g Loose Pellet Hops used 5 Min From End
UK Pilgrim (10.4 % alpha) 14 g Loose Pellet Hops used 5 Min From End
Czech Saaz (4.0 % alpha) 29 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
NZ B Saaz (7.0 % alpha) 27 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Santiam (5.2 % alpha) 22 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 3 g used In Mash
5.2 PH Stabiliser 2 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 1 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1056-American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


Cheers!


----------



## under (12/12/10)

dcx3 said:


> So i got drunk last night and this is what happened.I had some stuff lying around that i wanted to try so i threw it all in the blender got out my biab kit and went to work.This was only my second ag biab.
> I had 2kg of pale malt 100gm of caramunich 50gm of chrystal and a cup of oats.I blend it all up except the oates and throw it in at 66 an hour later its only dropped 1 degree so im happy i top up the water to 10 ltr and boil 60mins.I then leave in the pot overnight,would have put some clingwrap on but i was to drunk to find it LOL so i just leave the lid on. Get up in the morning and its got a bit of white film on its surface but its patchy not all over, as well as some crazy shit in suspension just underneath the surface?? maybe its infected maybe its protien crap i dunno. Ive only done one biab before so i was just trying to perfect the process before worrying about make great beers.I take a reading and it says 1030 so without even thinking i whack in 2kg of dextrose and a can of coopers real ale then top up to 28ltr take a reading and its 1050 i then throw in some white ale dregs ive had sitting in the fridge for like 2 months thinking that'll be the yeast.
> Feel free to LOL, cos i am ill let you know how it turns out



You're never too old to learn something stupid.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (14/12/10)

Just finished cleaning up after putting this one down...

Recipe: Golden Rye APA
Brewer: Mark
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.07 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 11.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 48.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3200.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 58.72 % 
1000.00 gm Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 18.35 % 
1000.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 18.35 % 
150.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 2.75 % 
100.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 1.83 % 
30.00 gm Cascade [7.20 %] (90 min) Hops 24.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (45 min) Hops 14.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
0.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.22 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.08 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American (DCL Yeast #S-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5450.00 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
80 min Mash In Add 14.21 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.96 L of water at 95.1 C 75.6 C


Kind of nice to finally pop my Rye cherry


----------



## jakub76 (14/12/10)

I'm trying something a bit different - my house lager but with a bunch of late Saaz and some crystal 60 to balance it. Wierd and not to style, I know but I wanted to give it a crack.*

Kubeer Pils **(my house lager with a sweet Pilsner twist)* 
*24 litres * 
4.25 kg Pilsen Malt (Weyerman)
250g CaraPils
150g Crystal 60L (120EBC)
1kg Rice (Medium Grain Sunrice, gelatinized in 5L of water) 

40g Hallertauer (Pellets, 5.2% AA, 60mins)
25g Saaz (Pellets, 3.5%AA, 10mins)
25g Saaz (Pellets, 3.5%AA, 0mins)

Wy2308 Munich Lager (2nd Generation)

22 IBU based on 78% efficiency (30 IBU Rager)

0.5g Gypsum(1/8tsp), 1.7g Calcium Chloride(1/2tsp) addition to mash water & repeated into kettle for a malty balance final water with 3x the chlorides to sulphates 
1.055OG 1.016FG (estimated)


----------



## drsmurto (15/12/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Just finished cleaning up after putting this one down...
> 
> Recipe: Golden Rye APA
> Brewer: Mark
> ...



Looks good mate, i have something similar on tap at the moment and its going down a treat.

Be warned though, rye is an addiction :chug:


----------



## warra48 (15/12/10)

This one's now in the fridge to knock off a few C before pitching the yeast later this afternoon.

Belgian Dark Strong Ale 

Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Actual OG: 1.068 SG but I still haven't added 750 mil Belgian Dark Candy Syrup.
Estimated Color: 43.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

4500.00 gm Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 75.00 % 
480.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 8.00 % 
400.00 gm Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 6.67 % 
250.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 4.17 % 
150.00 gm Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 2.50 % 
120.00 gm Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 2.00 % 
100.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 1.67 % 
98.00 gm Strisslespalt Plugs [3.40 %] (60 min) Hops 28.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.21 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
Starter  Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) 

The Maris Otter is only in there because I ran out of Pale Malt and Munich I. I'll need to do a stocktake, and correct my BeerSmith inventory, things have gotten a little out of whack.


----------



## under (15/12/10)

Just mashed this sucker in. An American pale ale thats a little more malty than usual. 

Recipe: 27 - Jaded Pale Ale
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.33 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 20.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.80 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 80.85 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 8.51 % 
0.35 kg Medium Crystal (Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 7.45 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2.13 % 
0.05 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 1.06 % 
10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (50 min) Hops 14.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (30 min) Hops 10.1 IBU 

It was supposed to be 500g medium crystal. So I used up leftovers I had. 50g Biscuit and 100g Caramunich II. Its alot of crystal. Fark it.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (15/12/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Looks good mate, i have something similar on tap at the moment and its going down a treat.
> 
> Be warned though, rye is an addiction :chug:



Am actually tempted to try and get some Cararye into the recipe (but didn't have any on hand at the time).

Have been around Maple too long, listening to him trying to find a way to get Rye into pilsners and other such styles... it was a matter of time till I started down the rye path myself.


----------



## Frag_Dog (18/12/10)

After having a Sam Adams Boston Lager at a restaurant a few weeks back I've decided to take a crack myself... HTL is heating up.

I mixed 20L Logan Tap water with 25L Rain Water, so I'll see how it turns out I suppose.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Boston Lager
Brewer: Nathan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Vienna Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.73 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 15.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 18.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 88.89 % 
0.50 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 Grain 9.26 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 1.85 % 
30.00 gm Tettnang [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.30 %] (20 min)Hops 4.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.30 %] (Dry HopHops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager


----------



## drew9242 (18/12/10)

Hey Frag dog

Looks good, you have inspired me for my next brew. Was pretty similar expect i changed the 

tettnang to spalter 

and just putting some vienna instead of the spec malts. 

Ohh and just putting it on some 1056 or do i get serious and get the 2206 cranking.

As you can see my stocks are very low. But non the less you can still make a drinkable beer.


----------



## scrumpy (18/12/10)

mashed in this one early this morn, nearing end of sparge now....

A APA with vienna for the majority of the base malt

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: my vienna
Brewer: Daniel
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.39 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 9.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.44 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 68.26 % 
1.24 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 24.64 % 
0.21 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.12 % 
0.15 kg Munich Malt Dark (Wey) (25.0 EBC) Grain 2.97 % 
23.60 gm Northern Brewer [10.50 %] (60 min) Hops 24.4 IBU 
7.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
7.00 gm Cascade [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
7.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
7.00 gm Cascade [8.70 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.04 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 13.14 L of water at 54.0 C 50.0 C 
45 min Saccharification Heat to 67.8 C over 15 min 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Frag_Dog (18/12/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Hey Frag dog
> 
> Looks good, you have inspired me for my next brew. Was pretty similar expect i changed the
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm still a bit new to AG (and brewing in general), so I try and just follow the recipe to the letter. Not really too sure about the difference in Vienna, Munich, Ale vs Pils malt etc....

Brew went well but, and got the starter in the ferment fridge spinning away on the stir-plate. If it turns out a sucess I'll post the recipe!


----------



## winkle (20/12/10)

Finished cracking the grain for a basic Hefeweizen - 50% BB Wheat, 50% BB Pale Ale.
Will be brewing tomorrow, yay! in a nice clean de-mudded kettle. _Screwy - I may even do a (gasp) stepped mash this time. _


----------



## Effect (23/12/10)

Should be brewing up an american brown ale soonish.

No hops will be directly entering the kettle before or during the boil.

21 Litre Batch

1.066 OG
40ish IBU

Export Pilsner 62.5 % 
Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 30.0 % 
Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 2.5 % 
Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 2.0 % 
Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 2.0 % 
Amber Malt (22.0 SRM) Grain 1.0 % 
350.00 gm Cascade [5.40%] (60 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 41.2 IBU 
100.00 gm Cascade [5.40%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 

Mashing at 67 Degrees for 60 minutes with a decoction mash out.

Don't know what yeast to be using on this one - will have a look in the flavour of the week threads for this one. I do have 2 packets of us-05 in the fridge, would you pitch one or 2 packets into a 21 litre batch of 1.066?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## winkle (23/12/10)

Tomorrow is D-Day for a replacement Acerola Saison.

20 litre batch

4kg BB Pils
0.5kg Flaked Rice
0.5kg BB Wheat
0.2kg Munich 1
22gm Nugget @ 60min

Wyeast 3711
1 kilo Acerola fruit in secondary (for a week)

Enoggera Creek isn't getting this one :unsure: .


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (24/12/10)

Mashing Now:

23 litres

2.5kg Weyerman Ale Malt
1.5kg Weyerman Abbey Malt
0.5kg Aciduated Malt
0.1kg Carahell
0.1kg Carapils

15g Northern Brewer @ 60min
40g Hersbrucker @ 15min

WY1338

Edit: Thinking of giving it a whack of dry hersbrucker (25g) when it goes in the fermenter tomorrow morn can u post your thoughts.


----------



## manticle (24/12/10)

Brewed a version of my Young's Special london ale homage yesterday

5.5 kg crisp marris otter
500g simpsons medium crystal
250 Dingemans biscuit

[email protected] 67 for 80 mins, 72 for 10 mins, mash out
2g each CaCl2 and Ca SO4 to mash and boil

Reduce 2 L down to 300 mL and add back to boil.

25g each EKG and [email protected]
10g [email protected] 20
5g [email protected]
5g each EKG and [email protected]
5g Target to cube

WY 1469 top cropped into a starter.

10g each Target and EKG in secondary


----------



## vykuza (24/12/10)

Just cubed up something along the lines of the Mikkeller single hop series with Chinook.

5kg pale ale malt
0.8kg Munich
0.8kg Caramalt
0.8kg Golden Naked Oats (in place of normal rolled oats the recipe calls for)

45gm Chinook at 60 minutes
90gm at 10 minutes
45gm dry hopped

OG 1.071, 100IBUs

Fermenting it with Wyeast 1272.

Those golden oats are powerful and smell amazing. The wort smells like a sweet oaty-pine-lime muesli bar.


----------



## kenlock (30/12/10)

Tuesday
Recipe: Yakkity Fat
Brewer: Ken
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 52.03 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 5.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
11.26 kg Ale Malt (2.3 SRM) Grain 93.95 % 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.17 % 
0.23 kg Caramalt (15.2 SRM) Grain 1.88 % 
50.45 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
17.13 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (10 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
34.27 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
52.38 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (Dry Hop) Hops - 
2.12 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
40.00 L Mordialloc Water 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 11.98 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 31.24 L of water at 72.5 C 65.0 C 


Currently boiling away
Recipe: Slider
Brewer: Ken
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 5.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.20 kg Pilsner Malt (1.5 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 
1.00 kg Ale Malt (2.3 SRM) Grain 22.73 % 
0.40 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 9.09 % 
0.40 kg Vienna Malt (4.1 SRM) Grain 9.09 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (15.2 SRM) Grain 4.55 % 
0.20 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 4.55 % 
9.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (80 min) Hops 15.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (20 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
12.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (Dry Hop) Hops - 
1.06 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
19.99 L Mordialloc Water 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) 

Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.40 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 6.60 L of water at 40.7 C 37.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 11.00 L of water at 98.3 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 6.43 L of water at 86.2 C 75.6 C


----------



## A3k (30/12/10)

Hi Guys,
I'm just mashing in my first kolsch (not sure why it's taken me so long to make one).

had a bloody annoying start to brew day. Firstly the starterd didn't take off, so i'm probably going to have to No Chill and work something out for yeast in the meantime.

Next i couldn't find my thermometer, but eventually worked something out with my digital thermostat.

Decided that since i'm using my digital thermostat, i would try a controlled mash with a pump and an immersion heater. didn't work great, had a couple degree overshoot, but i'm not too worried (65 instead of 63). If this is a killer beer, i'll nevery be able to replicate it. 

here's the recipe (from Brewing Classic Styles).


Style: Kolsch	Brewer: Al 
Batch Size: 65.00 L	Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 78.20 L	Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % 

Ingredients 
Amount	Item 
13.00 kg	Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) 
0.65 kg	Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 
123.85 gm	Hallertauer [4.80 %] (60 min) 
1.00 tsp	Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) 
1 Pkgs	Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) 

Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.044-1.048 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.014 SG)
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC (25.0-65.0 EBC)
Bitterness: 22.6 IBU (25.0-40.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.84 % (4.50-5.00 %)

Name Description Step Temp	Step Time
Saccharification 1	Add 35.60 L of water at 68.9 C	63.0 C	60 min
Saccharification 2	Decoct 9.62 L of mash and boil it	71.0 C	30 min
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min	75.6 C	10 min


----------



## Tony (30/12/10)

Got bored so thought id make a Maibock.

Gawd its hot in the garage....... regretting it now.



Maibock

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.20
Anticipated OG: 1.066 Plato: 16.09
Anticipated EBC: 12.8
Anticipated IBU: 26.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
69.4 5.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
27.8 2.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
1.4 0.10 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5
1.4 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carabohemien Germany 1.034 200

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.00 g. Saphire Pellet 4.50 25.8 40 min.
20.00 g. Saphire Pellet 4.50 0.7 2 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP833 German Bock


----------



## bum (30/12/10)

Crisp MO 96%
Dark crystal 4%
30IBU of Bramling Cross
Bitterness ratio - 0.75

Bloody hell! Very nearly brewed a SMASH beer. Next I'll be making lawnmower lagers if I'm not careful!!!

First use of BC and it smelled amazing hitting the boil.


----------



## Tony (30/12/10)

the simple things in are often the best, bum!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (30/12/10)

Well after a day of Housework and Gardening. Time to make a brew.

This is what I was thinking, Prolly the last one i will do for the year:

Quafftastic!

23 L

3KG MO Pale Malt
3KG BB Wheat Malt
0.25KG Caramalt
0.25KG Dextrose

10g Cascade @ 60min
30g Citra @ 15min
20g Amarillo @15min
5g Galena @ 5min
5g Amarillo @ 5 min
5g Citra @ 5min

US-05 @ 18deg

Hoping it will come out at about 6.5-7.5 ABV


----------



## raven19 (31/12/10)

Massive day yesterday in 40 degree heat...

4 Brews in one day, mashing the first in at 6am. Finished the boil on the 4th at 10pm last night. I slept well last night!


Brew #1
Recipe: 39 Smurto's Landlord II

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.45 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 26.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 96.77 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (689.5 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 18.5 IBU 
35.00 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (25 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
0.50 tsp DAP (Diammonium phosphate) (Boil 15.0 min)Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1187 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Raven's RIMS
Total Grain Weight: 4.65 kg
----------------------------
Raven's RIMS
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 13.95 L of water at 59.1 C 55.0 C 
40 min Mash 1 Add 0.00 L of water and heat to 65.065.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 0.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C 

Brew #2
Recipe: 40 Kentucky Common Mk3

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 38.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 59.26 % 
1.50 kg Corn (Polenta) (3.9 EBC) Grain 27.78 % 
0.25 kg Crystal (275.8 EBC) Grain 4.63 % 
0.05 kg Roast Barley (2758.0 EBC) Grain 0.93 % 
13.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 21.6 IBU 
0.50 tsp DAP (Diammonium phosphate) (Boil 15.0 min)Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.40 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) - dry liquified (2.Sugar 7.41 % 
1 Pkgs 1272 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Raven's RIMS
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Raven's RIMS
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
5 min Protein Rest Add 15.00 L of water at 59.1 C 55.0 C 
40 min Mash 1 Add 0.00 L of water and heat to 68.068.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 0.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C 


Brew #3
Recipe: 41 Red Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 29.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.57 kg Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 92.52 % 
0.18 kg Carared (50.0 EBC) Grain 2.99 % 
0.18 kg Crystal (140.0 EBC) Grain 2.99 % 
0.09 kg Roast Barley (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.50 % 
60.00 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (60 min) Hops 22.1 IBU 
13.00 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (15 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
0.50 tsp DAP (Diammonium phosphate) (Boil 15.0 min)Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1084 Irish Ale (Wyeast #1084) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Raven's RIMS
Total Grain Weight: 6.02 kg
----------------------------
Raven's RIMS
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash in Add 18.05 L of water at 73.1 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 0.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C 


Brew #4
Recipe: 42 Biere De Garde

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 18.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.72 L
Estimated OG: 1.083 SG
Estimated Color: 30.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 50.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.57 kg Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 63.09 % 
2.26 kg Munich (17.7 EBC) Grain 21.66 % 
0.60 kg Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 5.76 % 
0.40 kg Ale Malt - home toasted (98.5 EBC) Grain 3.84 % 
0.39 kg Biscuit Malt (47.3 EBC) Grain 3.77 % 
0.20 kg Carafa (5.9 EBC) Grain 1.88 % 
19.00 gm Pearle [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Pearle [8.90 %] (20 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 2565 Kolsch (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Raven's RIMS
Total Grain Weight: 10.41 kg
----------------------------
Raven's RIMS
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 31.24 L of water at 64.7 C 60.0 C 
70 min Mash 1 Add 0.00 L of water and heat to 64.564.5 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 0.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C


----------



## kenlock (31/12/10)

Good effort, Raven! :icon_chickcheers: 

Bet you lost a few kilos too.


----------



## MitchDudarko (1/1/11)

In anticipation of our first child, I'm going to brew this. Critique welcome 


Recipe: AbigALE
Brewer: Mitch Dudarko
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Barleywine
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 43.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.102 SG
Estimated Color: 25.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 94.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
14.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 84.85 % 
1.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (59.1 EBC) Grain  9.09 % 
1.00 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 6.06 % 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (70 min) (First Wort HopHops 2.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Riwaka [5.90 %] (70 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops 2.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (70 min) (First Wort HopHops 6.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (70 min) (First Wort HoHops 5.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (60 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Riwaka [5.90 %] (60 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (50 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (50 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (50 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Riwaka [5.90 %] (50 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (40 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (40 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Riwaka [5.90 %] (40 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (40 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (30 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (30 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Riwaka [5.90 %] (30 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (20 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Riwaka [5.90 %] (20 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (20 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Riwaka [5.90 %] (10 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Riwaka [5.90 %] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU


----------



## Effect (1/1/11)

MitchDudarko said:


> In anticipation of our first child, I'm going to brew this. Critique welcome
> 
> 
> Recipe: AbigALE
> ...



15% crystal in a barley wine is IMO well too much. Even 5% is a fair whack. With a fairly high FG in barley wines already, I would fear that this one could be a little too sweet.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## MitchDudarko (1/1/11)

It's only 9%...
What would you suggest to substitute? Would you recommend upping the base malt? We used this grain bill on another beer, and it turned out quite nice, so I kept the bill as is, just changed the hopping schedule


----------



## drsmurto (1/1/11)

MitchDudarko said:


> It's only 9%...
> What would you suggest to substitute? Would you recommend upping the base malt? We used this grain bill on another beer, and it turned out quite nice, so I kept the bill as is, just changed the hopping schedule



9% crystal + 6% carared = 15% crystal malts.

I would add no more than 5% and mash very low.



Decided quite late in the day to start off my 2011 brewing schedule with a bo pils. My aim is to brew a stunning pils this year, something i haven't achieved in 3 and a bit years of AG and something that has bugged me the whole time). Added some salts this time to try and get the pH down and managed to drop it from 6 to 5.5 (as compared to not using any salts and straight rainwater). Next batch i will use acid instead of salts and compare.

Simple recipe

100% JW pils
Perle @ 60 to 38 IBU
1g/L czech saaz @ 20
1g/L czech saaz @ 0

WLP833 German bock yeast

Adjusted water to Ca 73 ppm, SO4 80 ppm and Cl 69 ppm (10g each of CaSO4 and CaCl2 in 70L of water) 

Was also my first run through with my new Monster mill (MM2) and wow. Chewed through 9kg of grain in less time than it took to weigh it out. Beautiful crush using the gap straight from the box.

Kept the mash schedule the same - single decoction 52C (10 min) - 65C (60 min) with a thin decoction mashout.

Noticed a much better hot break this time with the wort clearing after whirlpool much better than without the salt additions.


----------



## DJR (1/1/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Simple recipe
> 
> 100% JW pils
> Perle @ 60 to 38 IBU
> ...




Sounds awesome Smurto - WLP833 is a great versatile yeast, will be interesting in a Czech pils. It's always one of the styles that eludes most homebrewers


----------



## MitchDudarko (1/1/11)

So drop the carared, Cut the crystal back to 5% and up the base malt?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (2/1/11)

MitchDudarko said:


> So drop the carared, Cut the crystal back to 5% and up the base malt?



Sounds awesome... unleash the fury Mitch!!!

Christening the new urn today (thanks santa). Will be andrew's cpa. again.


----------



## mje1980 (2/1/11)

Im brewing a mild next, maybe tomorrow. Mo, choc, Caramunich 3, biscuit, brown sugar,london ESB.


----------



## KHB (2/1/11)

Needed to use some hops up! 
Ended up with 18 litres at 1097!


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: IPAIPA
Brewer: Ben 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.25 L
Estimated OG: 1.094 SG
Estimated Color: 23.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 110.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.17 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 85.84 % 
0.52 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 4.84 % 
0.37 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 3.43 % 
0.34 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.21 % 
0.29 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 2.67 % 
70.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days)Hops - 
80.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (60 min) (First WoHops 54.9 IBU 
95.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (20 min) Hops 14.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (20 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (15 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
18.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [CulturedYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.69 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 32.08 L of water at 54.0 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Heat to 68.0 C over 15 min 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C


----------



## NickB (2/1/11)

Just started the boil on this:



Recipe: Rye ESB
Style: 8C-English Pale Ale-Extra Special/Strong Bitter

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG
Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.015 SG
Expected ABV: 4.6 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 39.9
Expected Color: 22.4 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 69.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 20 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 3.300 kg (70.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Rye Malt 1.000 kg (21.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.300 kg (6.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.075 kg (1.6 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Target (9.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
US Golding (4.9 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End
UK Fuggle (4.2 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
US Golding (4.9 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 6 g used In Mash
5.2 PH Stabiliser 4 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1469-West Yorkshire Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


First time using Rye, and no issues with the mash. Actually got 88% efficiency, so shall be a little more alcoholic than anticipated... Most of my beers have been lately, and apparently my Reractometer was out by about 4 or 5 points...Oops.



Cheers


----------



## manticle (2/1/11)

Just cubed Andrew QLD's cooper's pale clone. First and last brew for January (will have to do a few FWKs between now and Feb for stocks)


----------



## Effect (2/1/11)

Didn't get around to brewing the american brown that I recently posted...haven't had enough time. Luckily I got the day off today (still have 2 jobs to do though <_< ) and have brewed a batch for the latest Stammtisch Challange.

As it is a secret squirrel brew, I will only give a description...

Pale, Crystal and Wheat
Early and late additions of Pacific Gem, with late additions of B Saaz and Nelson Sauvin.
1.050 and 40 IBU

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Bizier (2/1/11)

KHB said:


> Needed to use some hops up!
> Ended up with 18 litres at 1097!
> 
> 
> ...


 :beerbang: rocking recipe


----------



## Brown_hound (2/1/11)

All the gear's on its way for Tony's LCBA..

2x26 for 52lt batch..

I've got windburn from licking my lips so much thinking bout it- and I've ruined my good pants...


Choice!!!


----------



## drsmurto (2/1/11)

DJR said:


> Sounds awesome Smurto - WLP833 is a great versatile yeast, will be interesting in a Czech pils. It's always one of the styles that eludes most homebrewers



Simple seems to work best for me so far in a bo pils. Love, LOVE WLP833. Ever since The Drunk Arab passed on a sample of this strain i dont use any other lager yeast.

Loving the look of the rye ESB Nick. I find rye goes well in a lot of beers and tops in a ESB. But then i put rye in everything. 

Thinking about a beer for the stammtisch challenge for the next brew. Is homegrown Victoria too new world? Are they used in any commercial beer?


----------



## Duff (3/1/11)

An Australian Sparkling of sorts:

88.6% Ale
3.2% Wheat
2.5% Dark Crystal
5.7% Rock Sugar
Galaxy FWH to 30IBU
OG: 1.049

Yeast from Coopers Sprakling dregs @ 17C.


----------



## raven19 (3/1/11)

kenlock said:


> Good effort, Raven! :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Bet you lost a few kilos too.



Possibly! But Butters and I sank some beers during which balanced things out I reckon! :icon_cheers:


----------



## vykuza (3/1/11)

Current sparging: Magnum P. Rye







BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Magnum P. Rye
Brewer: Nick
Asst Brewer: Betty the Dog
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.56 L
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 8.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 49.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.70 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 40.91 % 
2.60 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 39.39 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 15.15 % 
0.30 kg Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (35.0 SRM) Grain 4.55 % 
13.00 gm Magnum [10.70 %] (60 min) Hops 13.6 IBU 
13.00 gm Magnum [10.70 %] (40 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
13.00 gm Magnum [10.70 %] (30 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
13.00 gm Magnum [10.70 %] (20 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
13.00 gm Magnum [10.70 %] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
35.00 gm Magnum [10.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.60 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 17.21 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C


----------



## NickB (3/1/11)

Boiling this ATM. IBUs are out due to both the 20 min additions being into separate cubes. Trying to eek out a double today before moving house (again).

Recipe: Simcoe Summer Ale/Galaxy Summer Ale
Style: 6B-Light Hybrid Beer-Blonde Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.027 SG
Expected OG: 1.033 SG
Expected FG: 1.008 SG
Expected ABV: 3.3 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 32.1
Expected Color: 5.4 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Galaxy 6.000 kg (92.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Dark Wheat Malt 0.500 kg (7.7 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End
US Simcoe (12.2 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.4 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
US Simcoe (12.2 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
Australian Galaxy (13.4 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 4 g used In Mash
Gypsum 10 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1056-American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins

Recipe Notes
20 Min additions to separate Cubes

Hit 1.035 pre-boil as well, which is over 90% efficiency. Waiting on final volume and gravities before I celebrate 

Cheers


----------



## Jimmeh (3/1/11)

Duff said:


> An Australian Sparkling of sorts:
> 
> 88.6% Ale
> 3.2% Wheat
> ...




Looks nice!


----------



## drsmurto (4/1/11)

Just about to mash out this on my last day off before starting the new job.

Batch #4 in the homegrown hop series (previous - chinook, cascade, POR)

2.15 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 49.43 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.99 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.99 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 4.60 % 
7.00 gm Magnum [15.50 %] (60 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Victoria - Mt Torrens [10.00 %] (15 min) Hops 17.5 IBU 
40.00 gm Victoria - Mt Torrens [10.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

20L
OG 1.045
IBU 32
EBC 17

Single infusion 66C for 90 mins. 90 min boil.

Have made a few changes from the previous batches. Tweaked the crystal malt/mash temp and changed the water chemistry (more CaSO4, no CaCO3).

Ran the rye through the mill twice after making an adjustment to the gap. Seeing how fine i can crush using the new monster mill before i get a stuck sparge.


----------



## scrumpy (4/1/11)

first beer for my hols!!

mashed in early this morn, just coming to end of sparge,

Using chinook bitterng, Cacade(NZ) Amarillo and simcoe for flavour and aroma.

not sure on dry hops yet.....

first time using white labs yeast! WLP051 


American IPA 




Type: All Grain
Date: 12/12/2010 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Daniel 
Boil Size: 36.11 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: dans 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.18 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.47 % 
0.40 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Simp) (60.0 EBC) Grain 6.73 % 
0.30 kg Munich Malt Light (Wey) (15.0 EBC) Grain 5.09 % 
0.10 kg Crystal Malt (Simp) (150.0 EBC) Grain 1.71 % 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.065 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.46 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 0.0 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 16.3 EBC Color: Color


----------



## Effect (4/1/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Just about to mash out this on my last day off before starting the new job.
> 
> Batch #4 in the homegrown hop series (previous - chinook, cascade, POR)
> 
> ...



Would love to try this one mate (mainly because of the victoria). When you have it ready, come down to my place for a double batch brew day (half yours half mine). Would be good to chat about RO water, rain water and water chemistry.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## argon (4/1/11)

Doing a couple of doubles today... some nice hoppy APAs
First one to get rid of some leftover hops.. second one my LFPA LCPA clone with the EKG dropped as i don't have any.

Recipe: Leftover APA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 41.00 L 
Boil Size: 38.56 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 3.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 29.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.31 kg Weyermann Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 68.52 % 
1.52 kg Weyermann Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 19.61 % 
0.46 kg Weyermann Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.94 % 
0.46 kg Weyermann Wheat Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.94 % 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.60 %] (60 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
19.00 gm B Saaz [6.80 %] (15 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
29.00 gm Cascade [7.60 %] (15 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [7.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
19.00 gm B Saaz [6.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.75 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
120 min Mash In Add 30.98 L of water at 70.2 C 66.0 C 


Notes:
------
0 = french press

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Recipe: LFPA House Batch

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 41.00 L 
Boil Size: 40.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 6.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 42.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.13 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 70.25 % 
1.96 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 19.31 % 
0.53 kg Carapils(Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.22 % 
0.53 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.22 % 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 15.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops -  
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (20 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
45.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (5 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
45.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
1.78 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.78 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
19.61 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.15 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 24.00 L of water at 74.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 17.00 L of water at 93.0 C 76.0 C 


Notes:
------

5 = french press

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phoney (4/1/11)

Due to a misinterpreted order from a LHBS, I now have 5kg of this:

45% Flaked Wheat
50% Pilsner Malt
5% Caramalt 

Any suggestions on yeast & hops to turn this into a tasty wheat/wit?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (4/1/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> Due to a misinterpreted order from a LHBS, I now have 5kg of this:
> 
> 45% Flaked Wheat
> 50% Pilsner Malt
> ...



For a nice wit go for a single bittering addition of EKG to 15IBU, Wyeast 3944, some Coriander late in the boil. Yum. (not so sure about the carmalt? maybe up the IBU to 20 if the grain is already mixed and you can't remove it)

cheers


----------



## Phoney (4/1/11)

Cheers! Yeah, it's already mixed. It was supposed to be 5% oats, and then two additions of Hallertauer hersbrucker + corriander, orange peel & 3944.


I have no idea what the caramalt will bring to the party however.. other than a slight caramel taste.


----------



## Fourstar (5/1/11)

first beer of the year to conform with my brewresolutions of 2011. brew and cube the tripel first so it forces me todo a wit and culture up some 3944.  (yes, i know its a wit yeast. I CBF getting some trappist high gravity and its noted to be fine for the style so i will be harvesting a buttload of slurry for the tripel.)


Tripel 
Belgian Tripel 

Type: All Grain
Date: 5/01/2011 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 80.00 % 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.20 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 23.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [6.40 %] (10 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 20.00 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.081 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.020 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.03 % 
Bitterness: 28.6 IBU
Est Color: 5.7 SRM

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 17.00 L of water at 69.6 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 90.4 C 73.0 C


----------



## jyo (5/1/11)

_Finally_ christening my new 50 litre electric HLT and 70 litre SS pot with Tony's Little Creatures Bright Ale :beerbang: . First double batch in a 55 litre esky, wish me luck :icon_cheers: 
John.


----------



## Fourstar (6/1/11)

jyo said:


> _Finally_ christening my new 50 litre electric HLT and 70 litre SS pot with Tony's Little Creatures Bright Ale :beerbang: .




oh yeah, my maiden brewday this year was done in my new system. Tak about deadspace losses... sheesh!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (11/1/11)

Brewing my beer for the upcoming adelaide swap tonight. Still dialing in my new urn. 

It is a FES something along the lines of Coopers Best Extra. 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: coopers stout 
Brewer: mayor of mildura
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Foreign Extra Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.53 L
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 85.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 59.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.60 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 79.43 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 7.09 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 5.67 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 3.55 % 
0.15 kg Carafa III (1034.3 EBC) Grain 2.13 % 
0.15 kg choc chit (700.0 EBC) Grain 2.13 % 
70.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 61.0 IBU 

Single infusion mash (biab) @66 for 60 minutes. 

Fermented with coopers yeast re-cultured from the bottle.


----------



## kenlock (12/1/11)

Going to split my normal wheat into 2. First a white beer with #3944 and the second a weizen (though not really true to style) with #3068, as a side by side comparison of yeasts.

Recipe: Lone Star White Beer
Brewer: Ken
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 52.03 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 3.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 19.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.75 kg Pilsner Malt (1.5 SRM) Grain 52.27 % 
4.50 kg Wheat Malt (1.3 SRM) Grain 40.91 % 
0.75 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 6.82 % 
15.50 gm Williamette [7.10 %] (60 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
17.00 gm Williamette [7.10 %] (15 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
22.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
1.06 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
14.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 0.0 min) Misc 
14.00 gm Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 0.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## stef (15/1/11)

Brewed this this morning. Was asked for a very rich, fruity beer, like drinking fruit salad...

New to AG and to recipe formulation, so i'm sure there's issues with the recipe, but we'll see how it turns out!

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 16/12/2010 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Stef 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.00 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 % Equipment: 
Actual Efficiency: 15.4 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 70.7 % 
0.75 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 15.2 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 10.1 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 4.0 % 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00%] (60 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Citra [14.00%] (15 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [14.00%] (15 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [14.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.047 SG (1.045-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Color: 5.0 SRM (4.0-11.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 30.2 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.5 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.5 % (4.5-5.7 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 % 
Actual Calories: 97 cal/l 




My question is, if i was to dry hop, what should i use, in what quantity and for what duration? I've got a fair bit of hops on hand- ones that i think might work in this- centennial, citra, cascade, simcoe, amarillo. Any thoughts? Maybe amarillo...

Cheers


----------



## barls (15/1/11)

just finsihed the boil on my new munich barley wine and a mild from the second running s. smelt lovely, might do this one without brett.


----------



## winkle (16/1/11)

Hurry up Bulk Buy grain!
I really need to brew a basic hefe, a ESB, and a Saison to bolster drinking stocks


----------



## grod5 (16/1/11)

Today I will be brewing an ale version of my steam beer but will sub in amarillo instead of northern brewer for late additions, some wheat malt and swap the 2112 for 1056. So really, its like a totally different beer altogether.


----------



## drsmurto (16/1/11)

Have pulled the 1st decoction and have it resting at 70C. The consistency of all that rye is very mooshy (scientific term) in the decoction pot. Thick decoction but the rye has almost liquefied. The smell of decoctions rock my world, rye has taking it to a new level :icon_drool2: 

Roggenbier recipe is here - Linky


----------



## Fourstar (16/1/11)

What was i thinking?!?!

Dont ever be as stupid as me. Beta Glucan rest just about finished. Pray for me by brewing bretheren!  

100% Rye 
American Wheat or Rye Beer 

Type: All Grain
Date: 14/01/2011 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients

2.00 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 23.53 % 
6.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 70.59 % 
0.50 kg Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (35.0 SRM) Grain 5.88 % 
20.00 gm Centennial [6.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [6.90 %] (20 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Chinook [10.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.57 % 
Bitterness: 24.0 IBU
Est Color: 8.6 SRM Color: Color 

Mash Profile
Sparge Water: 13.41 L Grain 
Double Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Beta Glucan Rest Add 10.00 L of water at 49.7 C 43.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 10.00 L of water at 98.8 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 95.6 C 75.6 C


----------



## drsmurto (16/1/11)

Given how much fun i have just had sparging a ~60% rye roggen i am shuddering at the thought of a 100% rye beer Fourstar. 

Interested to hear how 100% rye goes with american hops.

EDIT - this is what a decoction does to the colour of rye. This photo was taken after i had raised the temp of the thick decoction to 70C. Amazing colour change. As mentioned above, it also turned into porridge which made sparging a nightmare.

View attachment 43345


----------



## white.grant (16/1/11)

Yeww

Luckily I've only got hop trub to worry about

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Cascade AIPA
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 82.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt Barrett Burston (3.0 SRM) Grain 66.67 % 
2.00 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 33.33 % 
50.00 gm Cascade - [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 34.0 IBU 
55.00 gm Cascade - [5.00 %] (40 min) Hops 28.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade - [7.20 %] (20 min) Hops 13.2 IBU 
35.00 gm Cascade - [7.20 %] (10 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade - [7.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.16 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg

Thinking I will dry hop

cheers

Grant

PS goodluck 4star


----------



## Fourstar (16/1/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Given how much fun i have just had sparging a ~60% rye roggen i am shuddering at the thought of a 100% rye beer Fourstar.
> 
> Interested to hear how 100% rye goes with american hops.
> 
> EDIT - this is what a decoction does to the colour of rye. This photo was taken after i had raised the temp of the thick decoction to 70C. Amazing colour change. As mentioned above, it also turned into porridge which made sparging a nightmare.




Ok i started the sparge around 25 mins ago and all seems peachy. i had 1.5kg of rice hulls on hand for the task and added around 1/4 of the bag at sparge. lets assume its 400g of rice hulls. The sparge is going well. the one thing thats concerning is after around 20L of recirc the clarity is still only marginaly better than the first 1L (minus all of the particulate matter).

I also took off arond 50ml into a wine tasting glass. The mouthfeel is that of porridge/oats. slick and sticky. between your fingers its like KY Jelly and for those that dont get any action, something similair to silicone spray. 

The flavour is strange. Sweet, eathy, and almost mildy bitter. Very strange indeed but something quite unique. I think the key for this beer is a BIG b glucan rest followed by single infusion and a very slow sparge, i'd also opt for batch sparge too. Dont rush it.

As for your pic, it looks like its turned to carafa rye! 

edit: 1st sparge done and not stuck! yippee!

starting the second now!


----------



## raven19 (16/1/11)

Those two rye recipes look like crackers lads.

Edit - I hope all the slow sparge effort is worth it!!!


----------



## j1gsaw (16/1/11)

Fourstar said:


> What was i thinking?!?!
> 
> Dont ever be as stupid as me. Beta Glucan rest just about finished. Pray for me by brewing bretheren!
> 
> ...




weeeeeeee! onya mate, I love a 100% rye, just a bastard to brew them. I did mine up with choc rye and caramel rye as well. Its just silky smooth goodness.


----------



## mje1980 (18/1/11)

Mangy dog brown ale

41.2% Halcyon pale
41.2% Wey Abbey malt
6.2% Cara hell
6.2% Simpsons aromatic malt
3.1% Pale choc

Galena @ 60

1968 

1.045
20 IBU
16 SRM


----------



## MeLoveBeer (18/1/11)

Fourstar said:


> 100% Rye
> American Wheat or Rye Beer



Hardcore 4*... Maple would be so proud :icon_cheers: 

You using a falsie in your tun? Nice work getting it out without a stuck sparge


----------



## Fourstar (18/1/11)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Hardcore 4*... Maple would be so proud :icon_cheers:
> 
> You using a falsie in your tun? Nice work getting it out without a stuck sparge



yep, domed falsie. used between 300-500g rice gulls added at mashout. It was one of the smoothest sparges and my efficiency was only 3 points lower than what was expected. i also slightly under boiled as i wanted to try and avoid alot of the protien/break as there was A LOT in the kettle (probably 5 L wasted.)

i will happily make it again given the smooth brewday. started at 3 (water on the boil for HLT) and all cleaned up by 8:30.


----------



## .DJ. (18/1/11)

Last week did a Nelson Sauvin SMaSH...

100% Wey Pils
Approx 35IBU of NS Hops (@30, 10 and cube) which I had to wing because my computer decided to give up the ghost. 
OG. 1.043
Dry Nottigham

Hopefully not too bitter... :wub:


----------



## Bribie G (18/1/11)

No points for guessing what I'm brewing. :super: :super: 





Back to Skid Row, they've been asking about me there. Woot.



Damn, just realised I picked up BE1 instead of dex. No worries I'll just put in some sugaz to adjust. Gotta have that 9% or it just don feel rite.


----------



## Effect (18/1/11)

BribieG said:


> No points for guessing what I'm brewing. :super: :super:



Your post is off topic mate, you should post it in the What Are You Fermenting thread... :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (18/1/11)

If it was Brigalow it would have to go in the "non beer brewing" thread


----------



## DJR (21/1/11)

Brewed one last night -

[email protected]%

1.25kg JW Pils
1.25kg Wey Vienna
1.25kg JW Wheat
0.25kg Bairds Caramalt

touch of gypsum

60' 5g Amarillo
20' 15g Cascade + 5g Amarillo
10' 20g Cascade + 5g Amarillo
0' 25g Cascade + 5g Amarillo

Will probably dry hop it with 5g Cascade + 5g Amarillo as well

Yeast - 1272

Smelt pretty good, haven't put it in the fermenter yet, just bunged it in a nochill cube at 11.30 last night...


----------



## winkle (21/1/11)

winkle said:


> Hurry up Bulk Buy grain!
> I really need to brew a basic hefe, a ESB, and a Saison to bolster drinking stocks



Hefeweizen is about to get the second hop addition, normal service is resumed - hurrah!. ESB and Saison will be going down on Australia Day B) .


----------



## Ivan Other One (21/1/11)

BribieG said:


> No points for guessing what I'm brewing. :super: :super:
> 
> View attachment 43384
> 
> ...




Toucan stout eh Bribie?
Is that all that goes into the mix or would you care to share with us about any hops additions. :excl: 
Just luv a good stout at winter time, and even six months is enough to have a few bottles aged about right.


----------



## kenlock (21/1/11)

Ivan Other One said:


> Toucan stout eh Bribie?
> Is that all that goes into the mix or would you care to share with us about any hops additions. :excl:
> Just luv a good stout at winter time, and even six months is enough to have a few bottles aged about right.



What day is winter this year in Townsville?  :lol:


----------



## shavey147 (21/1/11)

Cracked open the first bottle of the Weizguys RE Weizen recipe tonight :chug: with Neil's Centenarillo to be brewed on Tuesday night


----------



## raven19 (21/1/11)

Brewing a tweaked version of Yardy's schwarzbier atm... making it a double batch.


----------



## Ivan Other One (21/1/11)

kenlock said:


> What day is winter this year in Townsville?  :lol:




Probably about late August, as usual, if all is normal the westerlies roll in about then. temps may get down to about 27C max.


----------



## [email protected] (24/1/11)

Just started to CC this one. Thought i would give the Briess malts a go from G&G.
Also for the first time i used some Calcium Chloride in my mash and adjusted the PH of my sparge water. 
I use rain water and its fairly Alkaline with not much in the way of minerals.

This was also the maiden run for my STC1000, kept this brew within .5 of 18C

What a massive difference these adjustments have made, i have been happy with my 5 previous AG beers
but this has just changed the game completely, i just sat here and really enjoyed sipping away at my Hydro sample!
The clarity in the flavours is most noteworthy, more defined, where as in previous beers they are there but more muddled.
Clarity in regards to appearance is much better as well.

Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (6.9 EBC) Grain 85.71 % 
Mild Malt - Ashburne (Briess) (10.4 EBC) Grain 8.57 % 
Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (118.2 EBC) Grain 5.71 % 
B Sazz and Amarillo to 43 IBU (Tinseth)
Flameout @ 1.5g / L
Wyeast 1272


----------



## praxis178 (24/1/11)

Doing a "US" version of Hopgobblin' II.....

Recipe: Hopgobblin' III
Brewer: Thomas
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Pale Ale/Strong Bitter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 9.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 57.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.06 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett)Grain 47.3 % 
2.06 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Crisp) (4.0 SRM) Grain 47.3 % 
0.21 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 4.7 % 
0.03 kg Roasted Barley (Briess) (300.0 SRM) Grain 0.6 % 
24.67 gm Chinook [13.00%] (70 min) Hops 36.6 IBU 
49.35 gm Cascade [5.50%] (25 min) Hops 20.9 IBU 
49.35 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops - 
57.82 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1.11 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs W-1469PC Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single infusion 65C- mash out
Total Grain Weight: 4.34 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Step1 Add 9.87 L of water at 73.8 C 65.0 C 75 min 
Mash out Add 6.58 L of water at 94.2 C 75.3 C 10 min 

Had to tweak the recipe due to missing ingredients and since I was tweaking I figured I might as well change the hops too (the real hops and missing grain arrives later this week so will brew the original version then and compare the two. 

BTW brewing with a busted wrist isn't as much fun as I was expecting it to be, damn Brisy floods..... <_<


----------



## notung (26/1/11)

barls said:


> just finsihed the boil on my new munich barley wine and a mild from the second running s. smelt lovely, might do this one without brett.



Ooooh, I do like the sound of those. If you've added brett to one of these in the past, how did it turn out?


----------



## bignath (26/1/11)

Halfway through the boil on a simple Magnum / Saaz lager.

4kg Pale Pils Malt BB
Mashed at 67 for 60mins.

25g Magnum at 60m
20g Saaz cube hopped

US05 at 18 degrees.


----------



## winkle (26/1/11)

Its Australia day so its time to brew an ESB naturally  .

Flying Pig Bitter

3.5kg TF MO
1.1kg Munich 1
250gm Caramunich 2
200gm Caraaroma
50gm Melanioden
mash @67 C for 60 minutes
90 minute boil

25gm Challanger 60 min
15gm EKG 15min
15gm EKG 5min
10gm EKG 0min (cube hop)
5gm EKG dry hop

Had a bit of a late start due to watching the socceroos, now to cook some snags, have a swim, drink some beer and round off the day watching a Roar game.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/1/11)

Soft Perry, you should be aiming to hit up the Archive bar this evening for Nick and wet his head with a beer.


----------



## NickB (26/1/11)

Was yesterday Geoff.... However could be tempted out later maybe, SWMBO permitting...

Brewing an Aussie Lite Lager today

4kg BB Pale
100g Melanoidan

8g POR @ 60
20g Hersbrucker @ 15


Probably either 2001 or S-189

Should be a nice easy drinker in the style of Cascade Premium Light


Cheers


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/1/11)

Bugger, I was planning on going tonight for it.

Stupid crossed wires.


----------



## raven19 (26/1/11)

Brewing a version of Tony's LCBA with some left over hops atm.


----------



## winkle (26/1/11)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Soft Perry, you should be aiming to hit up the Archive bar this evening for Nick and wet his head with a beer.



So you weren't considering going to BABBs tonight and Archive tomorrow?  
Far-k its hot, its been raining that long I'd forgotten about summer heat.
I'll have to start cycling cubes through the fermenting fridge - or just brew saisons.


----------



## NickB (26/1/11)

Well if it's any consellation I'm sinking BrewDog Punk IPAs ATM, brewing an Aussie Lager, and listening to the Hottest 100... I know the Archive were having a Hottest 100 party today... Wonder what te aftr party will be like... Keen if you are...


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/11)

Ivan Other One said:


> Toucan stout eh Bribie?
> Is that all that goes into the mix or would you care to share with us about any hops additions. :excl:
> Just luv a good stout at winter time, and even six months is enough to have a few bottles aged about right.



Sorry haven't checked this thread for a few days. Yes the toucan is just those ingredients plus Nottingham although I'm out of it so I'll just use the two kit lid yeasts, they can take up to 10% AFAIK. Then on day four put in a handful of any aroma hop. Anything. After a couple of litres you won't G.A.F about the aroma anyway, you'll only be thinking of nookie or pizza . Not necessarily in that order. 

B) 

On topic I have just brewed today Manticle's db Young's London Special Ale, subbing Bairds Perle, and Progress instead of Target. I put the late additions pellets straight into the cube. Four hours five minutes from go to woah. I've blogged it on Jim's Beer kit BIAB forum if interested.


----------



## jyo (26/1/11)

My first Landlordish tomorrow :beerbang: 
46 litres
97% Golden Promise
3% Caraaroma

Fuggles
EKG
Styriann
35 IBU

Caramelise 3 litres of first runnings.
Wyeast 1968 ESB
Can't wait! 
A bit of help from Gryphon here :beer: 
Cheers, John.


----------



## winkle (26/1/11)

NickB said:


> Well if it's any consellation I'm sinking BrewDog Punk IPAs ATM, brewing an Aussie Lager, and listening to the Hottest 100... I know the Archive were having a Hottest 100 party today... Wonder what te aftr party will be like... Keen if you are...



Spoken like somebody who has tomorrow off  .
The cunning plan is for brewing a batch of Rootin' Saison on Friday arvo after sussing out an intermittant fault on the mashmaster. Then a possible foray on Saturday to the Brewhouse.
A variation on the standard Rootin' Saison with an additional 100gms Acidified malt and 100gms Vienna.


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/11)

jyo said:


> My first Landlordish tomorrow :beerbang:
> .............................
> 3% Caraaroma
> 
> ...



Caraaroma is the malt that God brews with. Regards to Nev as well


----------



## jyo (26/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Caraaroma is the malt that God brews with. Regards to Nev as well



A maiden brew in many regards, Bribie. First time for G.P., Caraaroma, Fuggles and your beloved 1968!
Can't wait mate :chug:


----------



## j1gsaw (27/1/11)

Just mashing now.

3.5kg M/O
500g Munich 1
250g Rye
200g Carared
100g Caararoma
100g Pale Crystal

Bramling X 20g / 60m
" 20g/ 30m
" 20g/10m
Dry hop 30g 7 days.

Wyeast 1318. Just a slight twist on my fave house bitter.


----------



## hsb (27/1/11)

Knocked out my first Oatmeal Stout yesterday, seemed to go very smoothly. Toasted Oats in the oven beforehand.
Recipe from Wheeler European Beers book. 23L batch. Single 66C Batch sparge. 90 min mash + boil.

View attachment 43650


View attachment 43651


----------



## Bribie G (31/1/11)

Heaps of stuff to use up before I get my Marga rolling.

Kiwi Hoppy Blonde Ale


4.00 kg Pale Malt, Pilsener (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 66.67 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 16.67 % 
0.50 kg Polenta (1.3 SRM) Grain 8.33 % 

63 degrees 60 mins

0.50 kg tub Chinese Maltose syrup (0.0 SRM) Extract 8.33 % 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 13.1 IBU 
70.00 gm Motueka Flowers [8.00 %] (10 min) Hops 19.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma pellets, New Zealand [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 


1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Use up odds and ends of left over hops and aiming for a crisp light dry golden ale with a heap of late hops


----------



## DiscoStu (2/2/11)

Brewed this yesterday and pitched a slurry of WLP300 into it this morning from the Hefeweizen batch I bottled yesterday. Was meant to be 2.8kg of wheat but I miscalulated my stocks and ended up with 2.5kg ground.

Recipe: AG24 - Dunkelweizen
Brewer: Stuart
Style: Dunkelweizen
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.29 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 22.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 17.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.30 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 5.22 % 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 43.48 % 
1.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 24.35 % 
1.10 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 19.13 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (203.0 SRM) Grain 5.22 % 
0.15 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 2.61 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 17.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Hefeweizen Ale (White Labs #WLP300) 


Mash Schedule: Weizen Step Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.75 kg
----------------------------
20 min @ 42.0C Ferulic Acid Rest
30 min @ 62.0C Beta Amylase Rest
30 min @ 72.0C Alpha Amylase Rest
10 min @ 78.0C Mashout


----------



## randyrob (2/2/11)

One of my favourite beers  

*Simcoe Summer Ale* (Blonde Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Colour (SRM): 5.3 (EBC): 10.4
Bitterness (IBU): 25.1 (Average)

87.5% Ale Malt
10% JWM Wheat Malt
2.5% Weyermann Carahell

0.4 g/L Magnum (13.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mje1980 (2/2/11)

Hope to brew on tuesday.

EKG bitter

82.2% MO
3.7% Caramunich 3
2.8% Simpsons aromatic ( lovely stuff! )
11.2% Sugaz

galena 60 min

EKG 15
EKG 1
EKG cube

1968 of course

1.034
25 IBU
3.3%


----------



## vykuza (2/2/11)

Brewed this morning and just finished the clean up before the sun hits the side of the house and I melt.

Looks good, smells good and tastes good going in to the cube. The smell when those Sapphire (Saphir?) hops hit the wort was like stepping in to a good sauna. A rich cedar/pine aroma. Lovely!



Saphir Pils 
German Pilsner (Pils) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 2/02/2011 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Nick 
Boil Size: 31.13 L Asst Brewer: Betty the Dog 
Boil Time: 100 min Equipment: Birko 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 100.00 % 
16.00 gm Magnum [10.70 %] (90 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Saphir [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Saphir [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs Hella Bock (Wyeast #2487-PC) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.56 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.56 % 
Bitterness: 31.3 IBU Calories: 450 cal/l 
Est Color: 3.2 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Hochkurz Mash Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 18.14 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Hochkurz Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Maltose Rest Add 15.00 L of water at 70.3 C 63.0 C 
30 min Dextrinisation Rest Add 5.00 L of water at 95.0 C 70.0 C


----------



## Jimmeh (2/2/11)

randyrob said:


> One of my favourite beers
> 
> *Simcoe Summer Ale* (Blonde Ale)
> 
> ...




Damn that looks tasty Rob! Let us know how those new season Simcoe taste.


----------



## Nick JD (2/2/11)

Belgian Pale Ale 19L

3kg BB Ale
100g Carmel Wheat
100g Caramunich III
100g Carabohemian
200g BB Caramalt
250g Sucrose
27g Citra (14%) for 15 minutes
Wyeast 3725 @ 27C


----------



## Phoney (4/2/11)

This is what's on for the weekend:

Wit van winkle

TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 6.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 15.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (2.0 SRM) Grain 49.50 % 
2.30 kg Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM) Grain 45.54 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 4.95 % 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 13.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (10 min)Hops 1.6 IBU 
8.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: BIAB
Total Grain Weight: 5.05 kg
----------------------------
BIAB
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min BIAB Add 32.00 L of water at 68.6 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mashout Add 0.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C


----------



## KevS69 (4/2/11)

So far I have been making recipes, now I'm starting to experiment (with ingredients & Beersmith), Do you guys think this turn out OK??? Cheers Kev




Type: All Grain
Date: 5/02/2011 
Batch Size: 22.50 L
Brewer: Kev 
Boil Size: 30.24 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Maris Otter (2.5 SRM) Grain 77.52 % 
0.60 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 9.30 % 
0.60 kg Wheat-Pale (2.3 SRM) Grain 9.30 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich 1 (34.4 SRM) Grain 3.88 % 
25.00 gm Super Styrians [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 27.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Super Styrians [10.00 %] (20 min) Hops 13.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Super Styrians [10.00 %] (7 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.059 SG
Measured Original Gravity:
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG Measured Final Gravity: 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.44 % Actual Alcohol by Vol:
Bitterness: 46.0 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.8 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 6.45 kg 
Sparge Water: 4.45 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C Tun Temperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 19.35 L of water at 73.6 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.90 L of water at 88.8 C 75.6 C


----------



## Pennywise (4/2/11)

Not entirely sure on the whole recipe yet, but will have this in it
Pils Malt
Caramalt or Carahell (can't remember which Ive got)
Nelson Sauvin
Wyeast 1272


----------



## drew9242 (4/2/11)

Hey kev just wondering what type of beer you are after. Looks like you are going for a english ale of sorts by the grain and hops, but you have american yeast. I'm new to making my own recipes aswell so proablly won't be much help though.


----------



## KevS69 (6/2/11)

I don't know what "Type" of beer I'm after either, I'm just after a beer that tastes good to me & I'm experimenting with the ingredient I have on hand, Cheers Kev


----------



## bignath (6/2/11)

Just finished the boil on this as i type. Draining into my cube.


Aussie Draught
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (P): 10.7
Colour (SRM): 2.9 (EBC): 5.7
Bitterness (IBU): 28.5 (Average)

80% Pale Malt
13.33% Cane Sugar
6.67% Carapils (Dextrine)

1 g/L Pride of Ringwood (9.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Gelatin @ 14 Days (Secondary)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 12C with Saflager W-34/70


Recipe Generated with BrewMate

Done this before, and it comes out quite close to Carlton Draught actually. Got a poker night coming up soon, so this will be for the boys that drink it....


----------



## Jimmeh (6/2/11)

*Hefe*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
Colour (SRM): 3.6
Bitterness (IBU): 11.8 (Tinseth)

65% Wheat Malt
32% Pilsner
3% Acidulated Malt

0.3 g/L Magnum (15% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes

Weyermann Step Mash:
Mash in at 35C
Raise mash temperature to 45C for 10min
Raise mash temperature to 52C for 10min
Raise mash temperature to 62C for 30min
Raise mash temperature to 72C for 30min
Raise mash temperature to 78C for mash-out.

Boil for 75 Minutes.

Fermented at 17C with Wyeast 3068

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## KevS69 (6/2/11)

How about this one??????

Scotty's Ale 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 6/02/2011 
Batch Size: 22.50 L
Brewer: Kev 
Boil Size: 27.57 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Taste Notes: 

*Ingredients* 
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Maris Otter (2.5 SRM) Grain 80.00 % 
0.60 kg Munich 1 (6.2 SRM) Grain 9.60 % 
0.60 kg Rye (2.7 SRM) Grain 9.60 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt-Pale (189.0 SRM) Grain 0.80 % 
25.00 gm Super Styrians [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Super Styrians [10.00 %] (18 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Super Styrians [10.00 %] (5 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 

*Beer Profile*
Est Original Gravity: 1.055 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.36 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 44.0 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 7.3 SRM Color: Color


----------



## Frag_Dog (6/2/11)

Brewed this one last night. Hope to have it drinkable by St Patricks Day...

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Oatmeal Stout
Brewer: Frag_Dog
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 36.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 37.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 76.63 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 9.58 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.0 SRMGrain 5.75 % 
0.22 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SGrain 4.21 % 
0.20 kg Roasted Barley (Thomas Fawcett) (609.0 SRMGrain 3.83 % 
50.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 28.1 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (6/2/11)

Happily mashing away at 64Deg, 90 min mash (while the wee little one is asleep between feeds)......

23 litres......
5kg BB Pale Malt
300g white sugaz
40g POR @ 40min (31 IBU)

WY2001 Pilsner Urquell at 10deg

and 10g cluster in the last week of CC'ing.


----------



## randyrob (6/2/11)

Something out of BCS but using hops i've got on hand

*Old Monster* (American Barleywine)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.118 (P): 27.6
Colour (SRM): 17.0 (EBC): 33.5
Bitterness (IBU): 104.9 (Average)

90.7% Pale Malt
3.72% Carahell
3.72% Caramunich III
0.93% Biscuit
0.93% Chocolate, Pale

2.6 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L Centennial (8.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L Centennial (8.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## haysie (6/2/11)

Rained in AGAIN, so another clone of my favorite micro.



S&W Pacific Ale II
Edit Clone Brew Print Print Text 
Style: 

Description:

Brewed this a couple of times and its so close, triangular tasting by visitors couldnt pick between it and the bottled version. 0 hops are added to the keg and weighted.5 minute hops are flameout and sit in the kettle for about 10min during whirlpool and convection, plate chilled. Water treatment is a heaped teaspoon of 5.2 buffer, a pinch of calc chloride flakes and half a teaspoon of sulphate to the mash.Half a teaspoon of yeast nutrient with the 15min hops. Yeast could be us-05, 1056, 1272 etc. This usally finishes at around 1008-10. Its dry smoothe and passionfruit thats not overly offensive. Elevated to house #1 brew.



Target Volume [ltr (gal)]: 23.00 (6.08) Alcohol By Volume: 4.85% 



Estimated Original Gravity[SG]: 1.048 Estimated Final Gravity[SG]: 1.011 
Estimated Attenuation: 76.11% Estimated Mash Efficiency: 65.00% 



Bitterness [IBU]: 20.51 Colour [SRM(EBC)]: 3.33 (6.56) 
Balance: 0.918 BU:GU ratio: 0.431 

Mash schedule
Name Type Temperature [C (F)] Time [Minutes] 
Sacchrification infusion 65.00 (149.00) 75 

Fermentables
Type Gravity [SG] Gravity(%) Weight [gms (lbs)] Weight(%) 
Corn Sugar (Dextrose) 1.004 8.81% 250.00 (0.55) 4.76% 
Pilsner Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) 1.025 53.61% 3000.00 (6.61) 57.14% 
Wheat Malt (Joe White) 1.018 37.57% 2000.00 (4.41) 38.10% 

Hops
Hop Utilisation Method: Tinseth Type AA(%) IBU IBU(%) Weight [gms (oz)] Time(minutes) 
Galaxy 13.25% 8.35 40.72% 8.00 (0.28) 30.00 
Galaxy 13.25% 6.74 32.87% 10.00 (0.35) 15.00 
Galaxy 13.25% 5.42 26.41% 20.00 (0.71) 5.00 
Galaxy 13.25% 0.00 0.00% 20.00 (0.71) 0.00 

Yeast
Type Flocculation Attenuation Min Temp[C (F)] Max Temp[C (F)] Alcohol Tolerance 
American Ale II - Wyeast 1272 high 74.00% 15.00 (59.00) 22.00 (71.60) 10% ABV


----------



## Brewer_010 (6/2/11)

My next brew.

*Magnum PA*
Brew Type: Partial Mash Date: 12/02/2011 
Style: American Pale Ale 
Brewer: Barry 
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Volume: 22.89 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 81.99 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.60 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 55.17 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 34.48 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.34 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [13.00 %] (45 min) Hops 17.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Ahtanum [6.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (30 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Ahtanum [6.00 %] (20 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (2 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Ahtanum [6.00 %] (2 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile 
Estimated Original Gravity: 1.046 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) 
Measured Original Gravity: 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) 
Measured Final Gravity: 
Estimated Color: 12.8 EBC (9.9-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 37.9 IBU (30.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 11.8 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.44 % (4.50-6.00 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.69 % 
Actual Calories: 427 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Mash Tun Weight: 0.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 1.30 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 20.80 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 3.39 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 

Carbonation and Storage 
Carbonation Type: Kegged (Forced CO2) Carbonation Volumes: 2.8 (2.3-2.8 vols) 
Estimated Pressure: 26.7 PSI 
Kegging Temperature: 15.0 C 
Pressure Used: - 
Age for: 5.0 Weeks 
Storage Temperature: 3.0 C


----------



## winkle (6/2/11)

No work tomorrow so......

Hogshead Suma Ale
20 litre batch

BB Pale malt 80%
BB Wheat malt 20%
16 gm Pacific Gem 60 minutes
8gm B-Saaz 15 minutes
8gm Amarillo
8gm B-Saaz 5 minutes
8gm Amarillo
4gm B-Saaz dry hop
4gm Amarillo
yeast US-05

Nice summer quaffer and under 6% for a change


----------



## reviled (8/2/11)

Dusted off ye olde brew kettle yesterday for the first time in 2011, just been way to busy to even consider brewing  I know, im ashamed of myself! haha

So was planning a nice 3% summer ale to kick off the brewing year, and knocked this out

2kg Golden Promise
1.5kg Kolsch
150g Dark Crystal
150g Raw Sugar - Reduced down to 0.75L with 5L first runnings, added back @ 30

90 - 5g Super Alpha 10.5% (just for you JT lol)
60 - 10g Mystery X 5.8%
15 - 15g Mystery X 5.8%

US-05

Not to be a brewday without problems, I only got 16 litres of 1.048 beer instead of 21 litres of 1.039 beer that I expected, but no worries, it'll still be beer! And I remembered how much I love this hobby, so proceeded to knock out one more.

US Brown



3kg Kolsch
1.5kg Golden Promise
200g Dark Crystal 
200g Pale Chocolate
110g Brown

FWH - 20g Cascade 5.8%, 8g Motueka 7.1%
20 - 18g Cascade 5.8%, 18g Motueka 7.1%
10 - 8g Cascade 5.8%, 8g Motueka 7.1%, 8g Simcoe 12.2%
0 - 15g Cascade, 15g Motueka
Dry - 18g Cascade, 18g Motueka

US-05


----------



## randyrob (8/2/11)

Jimmeh said:


> Damn that looks tasty Rob! Let us know how those new season Simcoe taste.



Hey Mate,

Missed this before, I will let you know for sure - they smelt fantastic after opening the bag, can't wait to tap
the keg of this.

How did your aussie ale go with Wyeast 1098? I just cracked mine with WLP009 Aussie Ale yeast
and it's amazing but a hard yeast to get hold of so looking for a replacement.

Cheers Rob.


----------



## DJR (12/2/11)

About half way through the protein rest on this badboy. Never used this much unmalted wheat, hope i don't get a stuck sparge which is what the protein rest is trying to avoid.

Trying a new method today as well - have put heaps of water (20L) into the pot for the mash-in water and have it boiling for the step mash.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: WitBeer#2
Brewer: DJR
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 7.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 15.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.90 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 43.5 % 
1.70 kg Burghul (Wheat) (3.2 EBC) Grain 38.9 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11.4 % 
0.20 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 4.6 % 
0.07 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 1.6 % 
18.30 gm Hallertauer [7.60%] (60 min) Hops 15.4 IBU 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Chamomile (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) [StartYeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, PR + Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.37 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 8.20 L of water at 59.5 C 53.0 C 30 min 
Saccrification Add 3.85 L of water at 96.0 C 65.0 C 45 min 
Mash Out Add 6.07 L of water at 97.8 C 75.0 C 15 min 
Sparge1 Add 7.08 L of water at 94.0 C 80.0 C 15 min 
Sparge2 Add 7.08 L of water at 80.0 C 80.0 C 15 min 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## roo_dr (12/2/11)

Just transferred this to secondary - Amarillo & Citra Pale Ale:

Estimated IBU 27, SG 1.042, FG 1.010

200g Crystal Malt
200g Caramalt
Steeped in 5L water for 30mins (warming from cold to hot)

500g LDME added and water made up to 8.5L

Boil Time 30 mins total:

5g Citra (14%) @ 30
5g Amarillo (7.5%) @ 25
5g Citra @ 20
5g Amarillo @ 15
5g Citra @ 10
5g Amarillo @ 5
5g Citra @ 0
5g Amarillo @ 0

1000g LDME
600g Dextrose added at flameout.

Chilled quickly in ice bath.
Made up to 20L total volume in fermenter

Yeast - Harvested from Cooper's Pale Ale

Fermented at 16oC.

Great Aroma and Flavour on the sample taken on transfer today, fruity as.

Looking forward to bottling this and tasting in a few weeks!


----------



## sav (12/2/11)

Recipe: Aazzas FAT YAK hop monster
Brewer: sav
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 60.00 L 
Boil Size: 71.84 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 11.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.50 kg BB Galaxy pilsner (3.7 EBC) Grain 58.14 % 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 38.76 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 3.10 % 
40.00 gm Topazz [16.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson sav [15.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Nelson sav Hop Back [15.00 %] (0 min) (ArHops - 
40.00 gm Cascade Hop Back [5.50 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hops - 
20.00gm Cascade dry hop
20.00gm Nelson sav dry hop

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 12.90 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 32.25 L of water at 72.7 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 18.84 L of water at 94.4 C 75.6 C 

SAV


----------



## grod5 (12/2/11)

1st boil addition in 5 mins
4 kg pilsner
1 kg wheat
0.5 kg Cara Munich T1
40 gm Amarillo @60
30 gm Amarillo @10
30 gm Amarillo @0
For 20 litres


----------



## Phoney (12/2/11)

Can somebody please give me feedback on this English IPA recipe I (sort-of) made up?



Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 10.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 47.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.60 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 86.15 % 
0.30 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 4.62 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Caramel Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.62 % 
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 2.31 % 
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 2.31 % 
50.00 gm Northdown [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 40.7 IBU 
45.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs London Ale (White Labs #WLP013) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Jimmeh (12/2/11)

Looks good phoneyhuh but maybe a bit heavy on the crystal? I've seen heaps of english ipa's that just use 3 - 4% crystal total.


----------



## DJR (12/2/11)

DJR said:


> About half way through the protein rest on this badboy. Never used this much unmalted wheat, hope i don't get a stuck sparge which is what the protein rest is trying to avoid.
> 
> Trying a new method today as well - have put heaps of water (20L) into the pot for the mash-in water and have it boiling for the step mash.
> 
> ...




Hmm, either i have hit 95% efficiency or I haven't got as much in the kettle as I thought. Preboil SG of 1.044 which is pretty much my expected post boil OG. Had a really slow sparge but it got there, maybe the slow sparge, step mash and acidulated malt have all conspired to give me ridiculous efficiency. 

Going to have to cut this one with water after the boil unless i want 6.5% Witbier :beerbang: 

Coriander is crushed and boil is starting - smells like a spice shop in the garage!


----------



## Daniel.lear (12/2/11)

Brewed this one today.

Wasn't the smoothest of brew days, owing to a quick departure to the train station mid mash and end of boil for the missus.

*Galaxy AIPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (P): 15.9
Colour (SRM): 13.2 (EBC): 26.0
Bitterness (IBU): 58.6 (Average)

41.98% Pale Ale Malt
41.98% Pilsner
9.91% Munich I
4.86% Caramunich I
1.26% Carafa II malt

0.8 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

64C for 60 Minutes. MO at 78C for 20 min. Boil for 90 Minutes.

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

All went well really, couple of liters over estimate and hence slighty lower OG... oh well Meh...

Quite looking forward to this, havent brewed an IPA in a long time. Would have used more Galaxy late, but i only had 90g. 

Must do more planning next time as todays brew was going to be a light with munich I as base with NS... Next time Gadget, next time...

Leary


----------



## randyrob (12/2/11)

*Party Wee* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Colour (SRM): 6.9 (EBC): 13.6
Bitterness (IBU): 33.5 (Average)

85% Maris Otter Malt
10% Munich I
5% Wheat Malt

1.1 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## sav (12/2/11)

sav said:


> Recipe: Aazzas FAT YAK hop monster
> Brewer: sav
> Asst Brewer:
> Style: American Pale Ale
> ...




**** Im good 50lt tun 71lt in a 80lt kettle 61lts into fermenter 1053sg 83%eff a bit of sparging extras but happy

sav haven a beer. :chug:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (13/2/11)

got a fair bit of grain i should use up, so i might slum it tomorrow and do a biab.......  (oh shit!, here they all come with the flaming torches down the street!  )

23 Litres:

4kg Ale
1.5kg wheat
100g caramalt
100g carapils

45g Amarillo 11% AA @ 45min
15g Amarillo 11% AA @ 10min


Sorry, the esky/tun is at the brother in laws place tonight and i only have the kettle at home.


----------



## MitchDudarko (13/2/11)

Brewed this one yesterday.

Recipe: Ninety - Three point Five.
Brewer: Mitch Dudarko
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.090 SG
Estimated Color: 20.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 93.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.91 % 
0.55 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (59.1 EBC) Grain 6.25 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.84 % 
5.13 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (60 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
5.13 gm Cascade [8.00 %] (60 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
5.13 gm Galaxy [14.70 %] (60 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
5.13 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
5.13 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (50 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
5.13 gm Galaxy [14.70 %] (50 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
5.13 gm Cascade [8.00 %] (50 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
5.13 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (50 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
5.13 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (40 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
5.13 gm Galaxy [14.70 %] (40 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
5.13 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (40 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
5.13 gm Cascade [8.00 %] (40 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
5.13 gm Galaxy [14.70 %] (30 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
5.13 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (30 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
5.13 gm Cascade [8.00 %] (30 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
5.13 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (30 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
5.13 gm Galaxy [14.70 %] (20 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
5.13 gm Cascade [8.00 %] (20 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
5.13 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (20 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
5.13 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (20 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
5.13 gm Cascade [8.00 %] (10 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
5.13 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
5.13 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (10 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
5.13 gm Galaxy [14.70 %] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 


Also added 15g Cascade, 10g Galaxy and 5g each of Chinook and Centennial into our you-beaut new hopback.


----------



## Effect (13/2/11)

Hatchy and myself threw out another collaboration brew. This time mash hopping took centre stage. No hops in the boil.

90% BB ale
10% Pale Crystal

67 degree mash

1.055

11.5 g/l cascade mash hop (400 grams into the mashtun for a 35 litre batch)
5.7 g/l cascade cube hop (200 grams into the cube for a 35 litre batch)

Can't exactly remember the IBU, but was roughly around the 55 area. Hopefully Hatchy can shed some light onto this after looking through the brew notes.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Hatchy (13/2/11)

58 IBUs according to my beersmith. Mash hopping really does slow down the runnings into the kettle.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/2/11)

RDO tomorrow so I might just have a crack at a mid strength


F.R.C. Swill Lager
Australian Light Lager

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 60.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.250
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.035 (P): 8.8
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.5
Bitterness (IBU): 14.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Munich II (24.24%)
4.500 kg Pilsner (54.55%)
0.750 kg Vienna (9.09%)
0.750 kg Wheat Malt (9.09%)
0.250 kg Cane Sugar (3.03%)

Hop Bill
----------------
60.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (6.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (1 g/l)
15.0 g Aurora Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/l)
15.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 68C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20c with 


Recipe Generated with BrewMate

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (13/2/11)

sav said:


> **** Im good 50lt tun 71lt in a 80lt kettle 61lts into fermenter 1053sg 83%eff a bit of sparging extras but happy
> 
> sav haven a beer. :chug:



Works well eh Sav. 60L brews are a piece of piss with a 50L Tun. must of been a bit scary as the kettle was coming up to boil.

ya skimmed didnt ya? :lol: 

Brad


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (13/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Fermented at 20c with




Well?????


----------



## bradsbrew (13/2/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Well?????



Ah, yes I always forget to fill that out. I'll have three cubes 1 will have S-23 probably 16deg but may go lower, one will have coopers yeast from the bottle 20-22deg, the third will get the yeast cake from the S-23.

Cheers


----------



## Blue Dawg (13/2/11)

No brews for me for a few months until yesterday, home grown hops got me excited..

Simple APA

4.5kg pale 
1.0kg Munich
0.2kg Carapils
200grms fresh picked Cascade flowers @60
1272 yeast

Anyone got some tips on wet or dry hop flowers and amounts??


----------



## raven19 (13/2/11)

Brewed a home grown hopped Chinook Pale Ale tonight.


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 24.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 42.21 % 
2.70 kg Vienna (6.9 EBC) Grain 40.70 % 
0.47 kg Wheat (4.9 EBC) Grain 7.04 % 
0.35 kg Caramunich II (236.4 EBC) Grain 5.28 % 
0.20 kg Carapils (4.0 EBC) Grain 3.02 % 
0.12 kg Biscuit Malt (47.3 EBC) Grain 1.76 % 
25.00 gm Chinook 2010 - home grown [5.00 %] (60 miHops 13.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinook 2010 - home grown [5.00 %] (15 miHops 6.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinook 2010 - home grown [5.00 %] (10 miHops 4.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinook 2010 - home grown [5.00 %] (5 minHops 2.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinook 2010 - home grown [5.00 %] (0 minHops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
23.00 L 1 Parkside (SA Water - Hope Valley) Water 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 6.63 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 19.90 L of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C 


Really looking forward to sampling this one when ready with so many fresh wet hops added late in the boil... ended up ading 1.5 Buckets full of wet hops to this batch. :chug:


----------



## raven19 (13/2/11)

Blue Dawg said:


> Anyone got some tips on wet or dry hop flowers and amounts??



1.5 Buckets last year yielded me 130gms dry hops once dried if thats any help.


----------



## winkle (16/2/11)

If all goes well tomorrow I'm brewing one of my UXB Belgian Ales (in Recipe DB) with an extra cube hop addition of both Brewers Gold and Hallertau.  
If work is a drag then I'll crack the grain tomorrow and brew on Friday arvo.
Slurry from this is then going onto my QLD case swap Dubbel.


----------



## Ross (16/2/11)

Phillip said:


> Hatchy and myself threw out another collaboration brew. This time mash hopping took centre stage. No hops in the boil.
> 
> 90% BB ale
> 10% Pale Crystal
> ...



Shame you didn't just run with the mash hops to see their effect.
I did a similar mash hop & got zero hop character, ended up being a total waste of hops.

cheers Ross


----------



## raven19 (16/2/11)

Brewed my case swap beer tonight finally.

Ended up finishing with 15 Brix into the cube.

Style: Robust Porter

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 71.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (4.0 EBC) Grain 75.77 % 
0.60 kg Choc Pale (500.0 EBC) Grain 9.09 % 
0.30 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (350.0 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
0.20 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 3.01 % 
0.10 kg Black (1300.0 EBC) Grain 1.52 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (70.0 EBC) Grain 1.52 % 
22.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 32.7 IBU 
18.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (15 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 6.60 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 19.80 L of water at 72.6 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C


----------



## manticle (19/2/11)

Finished my goddamn minor thesis so I can finally brew again.

Double batch tomorrow - hopefully side by side using my old system and new upgrade simultaneously.

Challenger ESB

Type:	All grain
Size: 30 liters
Color: 20 HCU (~12 SRM) 
Bitterness: 37 IBU
OG:	1.058
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	6.0 v/v (4.7% w/w)

Grain:	7kg Crisp marris otter
300g dingemans biscuit
250g simpsons crystal 50-60L
250g simpsons crystal 70-80L
150g simpsons crystal 95-115L

Mash: 70% efficiency, (64 degrees 10 mins), 68 degrees (50 mins)
Boil: 75 minutes
SG 1.044, 40 liters.
Hops: 30g challenger (11% AA, 60 min.)
20g challenger (11% AA, 10 min.)

1026 WY cask ale PC
3g each CaCl2 and Ca SO4 to mash and boil.

and 20 L batch of APA

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1276

Trying to work out what to brew after work mid week. Maybe another Saison or aussie ale with coopers yeast, cluster and PoR flowers (or both - time is now my friend)


----------



## Tony (20/2/11)

have a starter filled with 833 for a maibock i have in a cube, but im using it to make an Oktoberfest today instead 

Its not the right season but bugger it, a nice malty lager on tap as it cools down will be most welcome.

octoberfest

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.90
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.63
Anticipated EBC: 17.2
Anticipated IBU: 26.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.9 5.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
36.7 4.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
13.8 1.50 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
3.7 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carabohemien Germany 1.034 200

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
130.00 g. Saphire Pellet 4.50 26.6 40 min.
40.00 g. Saphire Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP833 German Bock


----------



## np1962 (20/2/11)

Tony said:


> have a starter filled with 833 for a maibock i have in a cube, but im using it to make an Oktoberfest today instead
> 
> Its not the right season but bugger it, a nice malty lager on tap as it cools down will be most welcome.


Sure it's the right season Tony, October in Europe is the start of Autumn, as is March/ April here. 
Perfect timing, and a nice looking recipe.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Tony (20/2/11)

well slap me pink and call me charlie........ your right!

we will call it a Marzen then 

The recipe is good...... its one i have made before and its great......... the saphire hops are the secret 

cheers


----------



## Frag_Dog (20/2/11)

Decided to try a Williamette Summer Ale. I bought a pound worth out of the states a few months back so i figured it was time to crack it. I've seen Cascade and Amarillo based beers but not one based on Williamette, I guess there could be a reason for this, but its in the cube now so...

Has anyone done something simmilar?

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Williamette Summer Ale
Brewer: Nathan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.02 L 
Boil Size: 36.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 4.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 18.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 83.33 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 11.11 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.56 % 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.80 %] (Dry Hop 7)Hops - 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.90 %] (60 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.80 %] (20 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 20.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale


----------



## manticle (20/2/11)

Toying with the idea of knocking out a third brew today. First one mashing, 2nd one strike heating and will mash in as runnings of the first are draining.

Will at least crack the grain today and mash today or tomorrow night.

Type:	All grain
Size:	20 liters
Color: 6 HCU (~5 SRM) 
Bitterness: 41 IBU
OG:	1.055
FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	5.8% v/v (4.6% w/w)
Grain: 5kg dingemans Pilsner
100g simpsons light crystal 
Mash: 65 degrees, SI, 70% efficiency
Boil: 90 minutes
SG 1.035,	32 liters
Hops: 50g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Tettnanger (aroma)

2g ea CaCl2 and CaSO4 to mash and boil
US05


----------



## Effect (21/2/11)

Just mashed in a batch of a new world pale ale style beer.

55/20/20/5 MO/Rye/Munich Dunkel/Medium Crystal (I am assuming that the munich dunkel is just Best Malt's version of Munich II)
1.048
33 IBU
Mash at 66 for 90 mins
Decoction mashout to 78
Double batch sparge with 77 degree water

Now I am still considering my hopping rate though...but it will be an even mix of galaxy and riwaka.
either 1.5 or 2 g/l at 15
either 2 or 2.5 g/l at 0
pacific gem to 33 IBU at 60

Denny's Fav will be chewing on this one at roughly 19 degrees.

Will be having a read of Pale Ale by Terry Foster during the brew...hopefully that will help me decide on the hopping levels if no one here pipes up.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (21/2/11)

Finally got some evil 3787 on the stirplate wanting to eat everything in it's path. Hopefully it's happy munching on below. A Tripel Karmeleit inspired brew.




BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: D Karmeliet
Brewer: Dan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Tripel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.69 L
Estimated OG: 1.078 SG
Estimated Color: 8.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 70.42 % 
1.60 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 22.54 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 7.04 % 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [6.50 %] (60 min) Hops 22.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (30 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [6.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat 





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pennywise (21/2/11)

Pitched yeast on this yesterday arvo

4kg Pale
400g Pale Crystal
300g Pale Choc
150g Black Malt
Bittered with Warrior to BU/GU 0.7
Nottingham @ 17


----------



## raven19 (21/2/11)

Phillip said:


> Now I am still considering my hopping rate though...but it will be an even mix of galaxy and riwaka.
> either 1.5 or 2 g/l at 15
> either 2 or 2.5 g/l at 0
> pacific gem to 33 IBU at 60



Surely go the bigger option on the late additions mate, and go the smaller addition at 15 - I presume 33 IBU & 1048 OG will give this brew a nice balance?


----------



## .DJ. (21/2/11)

brewed a TTLL clone again the other day.

97% Floor Malted MO
3% Cararoma
250g Sugar (missed my targets, hoping this would also dry the beer out a little)
fuggles, EKG and Styrians
1469...

And its going off...


----------



## malt_shovel (21/2/11)

.DJ. said:


> 1469...
> 
> And its going off...



Got this nut-brown going off with 1469 at the moment. I think my temps were a little high (tempmate probe sitting too close to cold air outlet of fridge...) so may have more esthers than planned.

79% Thomas Fawcett Maris Otter
10% Amber
9% Heritage Crystal
2% Chocolate

60min mash at 66oC
with some CaCo3 and MgSO4

~15IBU from 60min Pearle
~8IBU from 15min Fuggles

Tasted pretty nice after 5 days in primary at 1.020. A few points to go yet.

Cheers
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Bizier (21/2/11)

I have one batch of "Iron Brew" comp wort fermenting with 3711, and a small saison from my recent nightmarish partigyle brew day. I am ready to pitch the big beer with the 9097-PC starter I have rocking, and I am thinking of fermenting starting at 16, or even lower because the yeast has proven scarily active at low temps. Now, I have to decide which fermenter and keg and line to be brett infected.

I am thinking I will brew this simple SMASH tomorrow:

Batch Size: 44.00 L 
Boil Size: 54.76 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 5.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 100.00 % 
50.00 gm Tettnang 08 [3.50 %] (60 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
100.00 gm Tettnang 08 [3.50 %] (10 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## MitchDudarko (22/2/11)

KCB Galaxy Ale
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 14/02/2011 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Mitch Dudarko 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 26.33 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 14.42 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.60 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.91 % 
0.23 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
0.12 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.27 % 
0.12 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 2.27 % 
46.00 gm Galaxy [14.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
9.00 gm Galaxy [14.90 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.4 IBU 
9.00 gm Galaxy [14.90 %] (30 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
9.00 gm Galaxy [14.90 %] (20 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
12.00 gm Galaxy [14.90 %] (10 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
46.00 gm Galaxy [14.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.58 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.15 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.052 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 11.8 EBC (9.9-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 41.3 IBU (30.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 14.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.15 % (4.50-6.00 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.65 % 
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l


----------



## razz (25/2/11)

It's just going into the fermenter, I picked up an O2 kit from the states and will give this ale approx 1-2 mins of oxygen through a .5 micron stone. Anybody able to comment on the use of pure oxygen for this gravity SG 1.068?

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Arrogant Bastard clone
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 51.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 35.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 100.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 90.91 % 
1.00 kg Special B Malt (300.0 EBC) Grain 9.09 % 
50.00 gm Chinook [11.50 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
50.00 gm Chinook [11.50 %] (85 min) Hops 33.6 IBU 
75.00 gm Chinook [11.50 %] (45 min) Hops 43.6 IBU 
75.00 gm Chinook [11.50 %] (15 min) Hops 23.5 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 75.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Chalk (Mash 75.0 min) Misc 
16.00 gm Polyclar VT (Bottling 30.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) [Starter 40Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 11.00 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 33.00 L of water at 70.7 C 65.0 C 
15 min Mashout Heat to 76.0 C over 30 min 76.0 C


----------



## grod5 (26/2/11)

In the morning, I'll be having a go at this (and kegging an amarillo version of the same).

--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 16.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 47.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 72.73 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (3.3 EBC) Grain 18.18 % 
0.50 kg Cara Munich T1 (90.0 EBC) Grain 9.09 % 
30.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (40 min) Hops 40.2 IBU 
70.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
4.00 gm BrewBright (Boil 1.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale


----------



## drsmurto (27/2/11)

About to add the 60 min addition for this, the last of my homegrown hop batches from last years crop.

3.27 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.00 % 
0.19 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
0.19 kg Wheat, Torrified (Bairds) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
0.10 kg Brown Malt (Bairds) (180.0 EBC) Grain 2.50 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt, Pale (Bairds) (800.0 EBC) Grain 2.50 % 
15.00 gm Target [9.50 %] (60 min) Hops 19.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings - Mt Torrens [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings - Mt Torrens [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
WL037 Yorkshire Square Ale

20L
OG 1.042
EBC 31
IBU 28

Vac packed the last of the cascade hops for this season - 325g dry to go with the 275g dry of Victoria.


----------



## argon (4/3/11)

Took the day off yesterday to smash out a couple of double batches. 5 pounds of american hops landed on my door Monday... so couldn't resist doing a couple of big hoppy beers. An IPA and an American Brown. 

Big day... first mash in was at 7.30am... last clean up was at 2.30pm. But with 4 cubes of 1060+ wort... i'm a happy man.

A few milestones set;

First use of my refractometer... absolutely love it... i don't know how i managed without it
First use of my new 80L kettle with new hops screen that worked a charm (no stuck kettle pickups...  )
Tried a mashout decoction... no grain, just wort. I really like this, as it enables me to hit temps pretty easily.
Hit all my temps, volumes and numbers spot on all day... first time ever i reckon.

First one;

Recipe: Triple Hop IPA - Chinook/Amarillo/Cascade
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 47.00 L 
Boil Size: 54.40 L
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 12.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 89.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.27 kg Ale Malt 1(Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 67.00 % 
1.52 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (50.0 SRM) Grain 11.01 % 
1.52 kg Munich I (7.6 SRM) Grain 11.01 % 
1.52 kg Oats - Golden Naked (Simpsons) (7.6 SRM) Grain 10.99 % 
20.00 gm Chinook [11.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Amarillo [6.80 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
80.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 42.2 IBU 
120.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 23.0 IBU 
120.00 gm Amarillo [6.80 %] (10 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
120.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (10 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 13.84 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 34.59 L of water at 71.5 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Decoct 14.39 L of mash and boil it 75.6 C 


Second one;

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Amarillo Brown
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 47.00 L 
Boil Size: 54.40 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 19.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 51.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
11.91 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 90.00 % 
1.32 kg Special B (Dingemans) (147.5 SRM) Grain 10.00 % 
40.00 gm Amarillo [6.80 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
40.00 gm Chinook [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 21.2 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Amarillo [6.80 %] (30 min) Hops 10.1 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
80.00 gm Amarillo [6.80 %] (10 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
0.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 13.24 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 33.23 L of water at 70.4 C 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Decoct 14.61 L of mash and boil it 75.6 C


----------



## vykuza (4/3/11)

argon said:


> Recipe: Triple Hop IPA - Chinook/Amarillo/Cascade
> Brewer: Argon




Both look fantastic. As an aside, how good do those Golden Naked Oats smell in the mash!?


----------



## argon (4/3/11)

Nick R said:


> Both look fantastic. As an aside, how good do those Golden Naked Oats smell in the mash!?



yeah i took your advice on that one... i dunno actually... i was running around like a mad man most of the day and today it's all a bit if a blur. 

On top of the brewing i filtered and kegged 2 beers and pitched both cubes of the IPA late last night... so my memory of yesterdays aromas are all napisan and starsan :blink:


----------



## mje1980 (6/3/11)

Brewing a TTL inspired ale. 

95.2% MO
2.4% Cara aroma
2.4% Aromatic


Galena 60
EKG FWH
EKG 10 min
EKG cube

1.041
27 IBU

1469


----------



## Barry (6/3/11)

Just brewed a Kolsch. Hydrometer broke before FG recorded but will go on past results
OG 1.050? FG 1.008 usually, IBU 32 
22L in fermenter.
4.6 kg Weyermann Pils
0.2 kg Weyermann Wheat
St. Golding 5.8% 60 mins
3 gms CaCl2in mash
Whirlfloc and yeast nutrient added last 10 mins.
WLP029 1 vial
Mashed at 64-63oC 80 mins, 70oC 10 mins. Boiled for 90 mins. Cooled to 19oC then put into fridge set at 17oC.
Usually brew two beers at a time but felt like an easy day.
Sometimes put 10-15 gms of Saaz etc in the last 10 mins but not this time. Really liking Kolsch and Saison at present.


----------



## jyo (6/3/11)

30 minutes into the mash now. :icon_chickcheers: 

*Simcade Pale Ale*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.400
Total Hops (g): 140.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Colour (SRM): 9.2 (EBC): 18.1
Bitterness (IBU): 44.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
8.000 kg Pale Malt (76.92%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (9.62%)
0.650 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (6.25%)
0.500 kg Crystal 120 (4.81%)
0.250 kg Rice Hulls (2.4%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

*Notes
*----------------
No chill
60 minutes are at 40
30 minutes are at 15
10 minutes are at flameout
5 minutes bare at whirlpool

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## malt_shovel (6/3/11)

ESBver2 (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Colour (SRM): 10.9 (EBC): 21.5
Bitterness (IBU): 41.6 (Average)

84.11% Maris Otter
10.28% Crystal - Heritage Maris Otter
5.61% Cane Sugar

1.7 g/L Cascade (7.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L East Kent Golding (6.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L East Kent Golding (6.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (6.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.9 g/L Fuggles (5.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.5 g/L Chalk (CaCO3) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.5 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1318 - London Ale III

Notes:

Second attempt at this one, using Heritage Crystal (much darker) with 1318 starter. Cascade flowers were used also instead of pellets

12gm of both Chalk (CaCO3) and Epsom salts (MgSO4) added during mash. Small amout of Epsom salts added to final sparge water to avoid tannin extraction.

Mashed at ~68oC for 60mins, with EKG during whirlpool.

OG measured as 1.054 when pitching yeast 06:50 23rd Feb 2011.

Gave the beer a whiz with cement mixer at 18:00 23rd Feb 2011.

Fermenting around 16oC ambient (around 19oC ferment temp).

2/27/2011 1:59:31 PM : Took top crop sample for Gen III

3/3/2011 9:27:06 PM : FG 1.012, added dry hops (20gm each EKG & Fuggles) and dropped temp to 14oC.

3/5/2011 10:40:47 AM : Gravity = 1.011



Recipe Generated with BrewMate


I have no imagination for naming my beers.....


----------



## mje1980 (8/3/11)

Blonde

89.2% Halcyon
4.5% Golden naked oats
6.3% Wheat

Galena 60
Cascade 15
Amarillo 5

1.043
23 IBU

US05, though i have 1469 on the go now, and top cropping seems to work unreal, so i might try it on that.


----------



## winkle (8/3/11)

Cranking out a quick standard hefeweizen today 50% BB Pale Ale & 50% BB Wheat. Bittered to 17 IBU with Hallertau aroma pellets, 10gm Tetnanger pellets @ 10 minutes + late gift of B-Saaz flowers @ end of boil.

I should also knock out a Grisette tomorrow arvo as per the recipe in Farmhouse Ales. A bit of fiddling about with that recipe and I'm betting it'll become a regular on tap (I really need a 4% ish option on tap  )

Edit - added the Grisette.


----------



## Jye (9/3/11)

*Beer *
American IPA 


Type: All Grain
Date: 9/03/2011 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Jye 
Boil Size: 45.79 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 76.19 % 
2.00 kg Munich I, Light (Weyermann) (8.0 SRM) Grain 19.05 % 
0.50 kg Amber Malt (Bairds) (50.0 SRM) Grain 4.76 % 

70.00 gm Horizon [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 37.4 IBU 
50.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (5 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
50.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (5 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 

2 Pkgs American ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.61 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 48.9 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 8.9 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 10.50 kg 
Sparge Water: 30.06 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

SK Brew Hous Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 26.25 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/11)

Reckon it will be ready for the minicomp, Jye?  

I'm looking a bit further ahead to the comps later in the year and doing a Pale Continental Lager this evening:

*Pale Continental Lager:*


4500 Wey Pils
500 Polenta
100 acidulated malt

70 degree cereal mash for polenta then tipped into 
Main mash 64 75 mins

18 Magnum GER 60 mins 

45 Saaz CZ 10 mins done with the argon method the next day :drinks: 

Wyeast 2042 - Danish Lager - 

10 degrees 2 weeks
lager 2 months


----------



## winkle (10/3/11)

Brewery cleaning yesterday.
Today -

*Grisette D'Hogshead*

20 litre batch

3.3kg BB Ale
0.5kg BB Wheat
0.2kg White sugar (in boil)

14gm Aurora pellets 60 minutes
8gm Aurora pellets 10 minutes
Yeast nutrient
Koperfloc
Wyeast 3522 slurry
10gm EKG dry hop

Ferment under 20 C for 3 days rising to 26 c.
Cold condition for 3 weeks

Really looking forward to this one


----------



## bradsbrew (10/3/11)

winkle said:


> Brewery cleaning yesterday.
> Today -
> 
> *Grisette D'Hogshead*
> ...



You on holidays Winkle?


----------



## winkle (10/3/11)

bradsbrew said:


> You on holidays Winkle?



Nup, but brewing during the week means its done sober(ish), besides there is some time pressure on the last two batches, looking forward a few weeks :icon_cheers: .

Holidays - ha!, just got asked how much overtime I could do  .

Edit: the Grisette is lookin' mighty purdy right now.


----------



## Golani51 (10/3/11)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Finally got some evil 3787 on the stirplate wanting to eat everything in it's path. Hopefully it's happy munching on below. A Tripel Karmeleit inspired brew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What percent ABV would you expect to get out of this?


----------



## winkle (10/3/11)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Finally got some evil 3787 on the stirplate wanting to eat everything in it's path. Hopefully it's happy munching on below. A Tripel Karmeleit inspired brew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way too late I know - but trippels usually have around 10% sugar in the grain bill to assist drinkability. You could end up with a pretty cloying mouthfeel without it considering you've got a reasonable level of oats and wheat in there (he says from an unfortunate experience). Hopefully , given time, the 3787 thin it out enough. Let me know how it goes :icon_cheers: .


----------



## mckenry (12/3/11)

Just mashing my first ever Leffe Blond clone.
Took my wife to Blegian Beer Cafe, Balmain, Sydney and she loved the LB. (pretty lucky really - she enjoys good beer)
Wanted me to clone it, so here we go.  

From the recipe dbase

Recipe: Leffe Blonde clone
Brewer: mckenry
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Blond Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.27 L
Estimated OG: 1.073 SG
Estimated Color: 10.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.72 kg Joe Whyte Malts Export Pilsner (2.0 EBC) Grain 85.15 % 
0.46 kg Joe Whyte Malts Munich (18.0 EBC) Grain 6.92 % 
0.14 kg Weyerman Caraamber (70.0 EBC) Grain 2.08 % 
0.09 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (Medium Crystal) (70.Grain 1.38 % 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 17.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gelatin (Secondary 1.0 days) Misc 
0.30 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 4.47 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Abbey II (Wyeast Labs #1762) [StarYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule:Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.41 kg
----------------------------
mckenrys Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Saccharification Add 22.44 L of water at 70.6 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.0 C over 10 min 75.0 C


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (12/3/11)

winkle said:


> Way too late I know - but trippels usually have around 10% sugar in the grain bill to assist drinkability. You could end up with a pretty cloying mouthfeel without it considering you've got a reasonable level of oats and wheat in there (he says from an unfortunate experience). Hopefully , given time, the 3787 thin it out enough. Let me know how it goes :icon_cheers: .



Yeah, I would have done a standard tripel but my brother inlaw wanted to try to clone Karemeleit. 
It's finished at 1.013 with an SG of 1.076 so 8.2% with very intense perfume, medium/low orange/banana esters, slight peppery phenolics. It's a little sweet tasting out of the fermenter(kegged yesterday), let's hope 4vol. CO2 takes care of a little of that. 

Otherwise i'll put my wifes name on it and she can finish it off :chug:


----------



## Silo Ted (12/3/11)

Doing two brews back to back today, identical except for one ingredient. 

Batch 1: 270g Golden Naked Oats
Batch 2: 270g Weet-Bix

In a sorta, kinda Coopers Sparkling Ale recipe.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (12/3/11)

mckenry said:


> Just mashing my first ever Leffe Blond clone.
> Took my wife to Blegian Beer Cafe, Balmain, Sydney and she loved the LB. (pretty lucky really - she enjoys good beer)
> Wanted me to clone it, so here we go.
> 
> ...



What temps are you running the ferment at?

I just used 3787 and started it at 19C then after 72hours let it ramp up to 24C. I'm very curious about these belgian yeasts, they are after all the reason I got back into homebrewing and only now after 2 years all grain am I starting to use them.


----------



## Bribie G (12/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Doing two brews back to back today, identical except for one ingredient.
> 
> Batch 1: 270g Golden Naked Oats
> Batch 2: 270g Weet-Bix
> ...



300g of white flour (the lower protein cake flour if you can get it, not the bread/pizza) works a treat as well. Apparently that's precisely what Coopers used until they moved to Regency Park - maybe still do. I made a batch and kept it for 6 months, put it in a comp for comments only - silly me it gained enough points that it would have come third. Damn


----------



## mckenry (12/3/11)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> What temps are you running the ferment at?
> 
> I just used 3787 and started it at 19C then after 72hours let it ramp up to 24C. I'm very curious about these belgian yeasts, they are after all the reason I got back into homebrewing and only now after 2 years all grain am I starting to use them.



Hi Sunshine_Brewer,
I''m going to start @ 20C then up to 22C at the half way mark.
OG should be up around 1.070 & FG around 1.017 so at roughly 1.040 - 45 I'll up the temp.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/3/11)

Started the brewery upgrade today and thought I test it out with a simple bitter.

Session Bitter
Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.550
Total Hops (g): 125.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Colour (SRM): 11.3 (EBC): 22.3
Bitterness (IBU): 23.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
10.000 kg Perle malt (86.58%)
0.250 kg Chocolate, Pale (2.16%)
0.300 kg Crystal 120 (2.6%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (8.66%)

Hop Bill
----------------
45.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/l)
60.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/l)
20.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20c with Danstar Windsor

Notes
----------------
Added 15g of the challenger to each cube.

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## winkle (12/3/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Started the brewery upgrade today and thought I test it out with a simple bitter.
> 
> Session Bitter
> Special/Best/Premium Bitter
> ...



No Roast Barley???????
 

What did the upgrade involved mate?


----------



## theover (12/3/11)

Black Butte Porter

Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 50.00 L 
Boil Size: 63.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 25.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.57 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 75.94 % 
1.39 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 9.97 % 
0.70 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (80.0 SRM) Grain 5.06 % 
0.42 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.01 % 
0.42 kg Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (430.0 SRM) Grain 3.01 % 
0.42 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (250.Grain 3.01 % 
37.43 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (90 min) Hops 21.5 IBU 
48.63 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (30 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
15.61 gm Mt. Hood [6.00 %] (5 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
2 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 13.91 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 36.29 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 23.22 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
.60 oz galena at 13%AA at 90min (can use nugget too)
0.25 oz cascade at 5.75%AA at 15min
0.25 oz mt. hood at 5.2%AA at 5min (can use tettnanger too)




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bradsbrew (12/3/11)

winkle said:


> No Roast Barley???????
> 
> 
> What did the upgrade involved mate?



Roast barley goes in tommorrows brew  .

Actually making a brewstand 2 tier and using a perastaltic pump to recirc and transfer to kettle. Just need to make a heat exchanger to set it up to HERMS. Sure beats coffee tables, school desks and granite sink cutouts and all the transfering and lifting.

Will take some pics and post up in another thread this arvo.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (12/3/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Roast barley goes in tommorrows brew  .
> 
> Actually making a brewstand 2 tier and using a perastaltic pump to recirc and transfer to kettle. Just need to make a heat exchanger to set it up to HERMS. Sure beats coffee tables, school desks and granite sink cutouts and all the transfering and lifting.
> 
> ...



:icon_offtopic: 

Oddly enough, I'm considering doing the same. Post them up and we'll continue on a new thread...


----------



## manticle (13/3/11)

Special Bitter
Type:	All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color:	12 HCU (~8 SRM) 
Bitterness: 34 IBU
OG: 1.053
FG:	1.015
Alcohol:	4.9% v/v (3.8% w/w)
Grain:	4kg Crisp marris otter 
1kg JW trad ale (otter ran out)
250g simpsons light crystal 
Mash: 67 deg, 70% efficiency
Boil:	75 minutes	SG 1.036	32 liters
Hops:	40g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 60 min.)
30g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 20 min.)
40g Kent Goldings home grown wet flowers (aroma)

Mix of Wy 1099 and 1318


----------



## Jimmeh (14/3/11)

*Ordinary Bitter*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Colour (SRM): 9.8 (EBC): 19.3
Bitterness (IBU): 28.6 (Tinseth)

91.44% Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)
5.71% Crystal, Dark (Bairds)
2.85% Amber Malt (Bairds)

1.3 g/L East Kent Golding (5.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L East Kent Golding (5.6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L East Kent Golding (5.6% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Credit goes to Jamil Z. for the original recipe. This version uses Amber malt instead of Special Roast.


----------



## Jimmeh (14/3/11)

Probably time for a "What Are You Brewing IV" for the year 2011. This thread is rather huge!


----------



## mkstalen (14/3/11)

As someone mentioned the WAYB III was getting pretty big so I'll start off a new one.

Currently in my fermenter is a cider, my first cider...

Apple & Pear Simple-ish Cider
500	ml	Water
1⁄4	tsp	Rum essence
1⁄2	tsp	Vanilla Extract
1⁄4	tsp	Nutmeg
1⁄2	tsp	Cinnamon
200	g	Dextrose
15	pk	PureVita Stevia sweetener (Equivalent to 2 tsp of sugar per pack)
15	tsp	Hermestas sweetner (or Splenda, or Equal...)
10	l	Apple Juice (100% juice, no preservatives.)
9 3⁄5	l	Apple & Pear Juice (100% juice, no preservatives.)
100	g	LDME (for yeast starter)
1	l	Yeast Starter (made form LDME & yeast)
1	pk	US-05 yeast

_Instructions_
A couple of days before make up the yeast starter with the LDME & Yeast.
On Brew Day in the 500mL of water boil up the run essence, vanilla extract, nutmeg, cinnamon, dextrose, PureVita and Hermestas.
Pour mixture into fermenter and then add all the juice.
Finally pitch the yeast starter.
OG = 1.048

Been in for 7 days now and I checked SG yesterday and was at 1.014 Will leave it for another week then into a 2ndary and into the fridge for a week, then bottle into 1.5L PETs.


----------



## unrealeous (14/3/11)

Jimmeh said:


> Probably time for a "What Are You Brewing IV" for the year 2011. This thread is rather huge!



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry751064


----------



## Jimmeh (14/3/11)

unrealeous said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry751064



:icon_cheers: that was quick!


----------



## bradsbrew (14/3/11)

Jimmeh said:


> Probably time for a "What Are You Brewing IV" for the year 2011. This thread is rather huge!



Really?? WAYB I = Nearly 5 years and WAYB II = Nearly 3 years. <_<


----------



## Bribie G (14/3/11)

test msg only to check out title


----------



## Bribie G (14/3/11)

and WAYB III 15 months :icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie (14/3/11)

Brewed today, no beersmith printout.

A bucket of Best Pilsner approx 4-4.5kg
Half a pack of 6.6aa Hallertau at 60 approx 25 ibu
30 gms of Saaz at 5 **** all ibu
Yeast = a slant I bought some time a go in a BB organised by Wolfy from Brewtek in the UK, over a few steps I ended up with a 6ltr starter that smells amazingly clean for a lager yeast (bavarian pilsner) considering most steps were in the 20+deg range
Some brewbrite,5.2 buffer and some nutrient.
Plate chilled at 2pm today and have activity now at 13deg.


----------



## warra48 (14/3/11)

Building up the starter of WLP001 as I post this.

This will be my next brew, either Wednesday or, more likely, Friday.

American Amber Ale
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %

4900.00 gm Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 92.04 % 
270.00 gm Crystal Dark (260.0 EBC) Grain 5.07 % 
110.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.07 % 
44.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 0.83 % 
30.00 gm Cascade '07 [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 18.4 IBU 
75.00 gm Cascade '10 [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 13.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [Starter 3 litresl] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) 
Estimated Color: 29.3 EBC (19.7-33.5 EBC) 
Bitterness: 31.7 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 6.7 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.94 % (4.50-6.00 %) 

Mash at 66 or 67C.

Recipe was inspired or copied from this forum. The 25 litre batch size is so I can get 23 litres clear into bottles.


----------



## Phoney (14/3/11)

Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.070 SG
Estimated Color: 8.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 49.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 87.69 % 
0.30 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 4.62 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Caramel Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.62 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3.08 % 
50.00 gm Northdown [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 42.5 IBU 
45.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs London Ale (White Labs #WLP013) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: BIAB
Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg
----------------------------
BIAB
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min BIAB Add 31.00 L of water at 69.5 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mashout Add 0.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C


----------



## Effect (15/3/11)

American Brown ale went into the fermenter about 30 mins ago...

28 g/l of Smurto's 'ome grown Chinook at flameout - wet hops that is...


----------



## ekul (15/3/11)

Made this up today. Have had this 1kg of amber malt and 1kg crystal sitting around for ages and haven't known what to do with it. It got sent to me by accident by G&G and they said i could keep it. I decided to make up an amber ale. Although it won't really be an amber ale because its not dark enough. I'm hoping it will still have a nice thick malty flavour. Looked nice and dark (and clear!?) in the pot when i was finished though.

Ekuls "amber" ale

46L batch 
70% efficiency (but i'm not sure which kind, got 46L into my cubes anyway, plus some left over)

4.75kg bb ale malt
3.25kg bb galaxy malt
.5kg amber malt (simpsons)
.2kg crystal (simpsons... med??)
.5kg Munich II
.4kg bb wheat malt

Hops
50g POR
some homegrown cluster and por (there was thirty cones) @ 15

OG 1045 IBU 29.7 Yeast Coopers

Did away with my sparge bucket today too. Pulled bag out so the bottom was touching the wort, heated water to 80C, put bag back in and loosened it up with my mash paddle (didn't open bag though). Then i pulled it back out. Easy as.

The other good thing i discovered today is if i bring my burner (32 jet mongolian) 3 cm closer to the pot (12cm from base of burner to base of pot) i only use a third of the gas. Had to have it barely on to prevent boil over. This is going to make my brews even cheaper. It was nearly boiling over the entire boil so when it was over the wort was very clear. Should be a nice looking brew.

All in all it was a good brew


----------



## razz (18/3/11)

Just mashing this as I type, this will be the case swap ale for Xmas in July at Siborg's.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Bender Brown Ale
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 51.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 47.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 71.79 % 
1.00 kg Aromatic Malt (42.0 EBC) Grain 10.26 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 5.13 % 
0.50 kg Special B Malt (300.0 EBC) Grain 5.13 % 
0.35 kg Caramalt (40.0 EBC) Grain 3.59 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC) Grain 2.56 % 
0.15 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (500.0 EBC) Grain 1.54 % 
60.00 gm Willamette [4.50 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hops 19.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (20 min) Hops 15.8 IBU 
60.00 gm Williamette [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
12.00 gm Polyclar VT (Bottling 30.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1335) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 9.75 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Sacch rest Add 29.25 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mashout Heat to 77.0 C over 15 min 77.0 C


----------



## bconnery (18/3/11)

My first Babbs Mash Paddle Pumpkin Beer

Pumpkin Scone Beer
Based on Flo's QLD recipe, with a few considerations to my stocks etc...

Planning a cereal-ish/adjunct mash and lots of rice gulls!
THere will be a similar a

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Pumpkin Scone Beer
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 16.00 L 
Boil Size: 21.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 7.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1000.00 gm White Flour (5.9 EBC) Adjunct 29.41 % 
1500.00 gm Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 44.12 % 
500.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 14.71 % 
30.00 gm Strisslespalt [3.50 %] (60 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
1500.00 gm Pumpkin (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1500.00 gm(or so) PumpkinSecondary Misc 
400.00 gm Raw Sugar (3.9 EBC) Sugar 11.76 % 
1 Pkgs Safwheat (DCL Yeast #WB06) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## Jaeger (19/3/11)

With temperatures indoors starting to drop, I decided to get things started with a simple kit bitter:

* 1 can Coopers English Bitter
* 500g Coopers Light Dry Malt
* 25g Northdown hops (dry hopped, once the initial fermentation had settled down.)

Having sampled the raw beer, I'm thinking that I may have added too much hops - but after bottle carbonation, I'm hoping it'll be just right.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (19/3/11)

Gonna have a crack at a Twocan Coopers Stout ala BribieG today. Found a single packet of notto sitting in the dairy section of my beer fridge last weekend, after a few mins i thought i'd better find out what all the hype is about B) . Prolly dry hop it with all of the us hop dregs i have in my freezer.


----------



## waggastew (19/3/11)

Jaeger said:


> With temperatures indoors starting to drop, I decided to get things started with a simple kit bitter:
> 
> * 1 can Coopers English Bitter
> * 500g Coopers Light Dry Malt
> ...



I brewed something similar recently. Definitely go easy on the dry hop and try to carb at under the standard rate.


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Gonna have a crack at a Twocan Coopers Stout ala BribieG today. Found a single packet of notto sitting in the dairy section of my beer fridge last weekend, after a few mins i thought i'd better find out what all the hype is about B) . Prolly dry hop it with all of the us hop dregs i have in my freezer.



Consume responsibly and consult your doctor if coma persists.
Hey Wallace are you in BABBs or have been a visitor or would like to visit next Thursday ? 
I'm shocking with names and find it hard to match AHB names with real names - for a whole year I thought Liam and The Scientist were two separate people. Of course I now realise that Scruffy is actually three separate gorillas


----------



## warra48 (19/3/11)

We seem to be running 2 of these threads? Should this one be locked?

We have WAYB version IV, and still new posts in version III.


----------



## Nick JD (19/3/11)

Sierra Nevada Torpedo 

Note: this is a double mash stovetop batch.

10L 

3kg BB Ale Malt
250g BB Caramalt
15g Centenial 60min 
19g Citra 15min 

10L 

3kg BB Ale Malt
250g BB Caramalt
15g Centenial 60min 
19g Citra 15min 

Second batch added to first batch on day 2 of fermentation. US05 @ 19.5C

20g Citra will be added in secondary. 

The real thing calls for Magnum and Crystal but I figure the Citra will swamp both of them anyway. A good excuse to build myself a hop torpedo.


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/11)

warra48 said:


> We seem to be running 2 of these threads? Should this one be locked?
> 
> We have WAYB version IV, and still new posts in version III.



Do we actually have a IV yet? there was some discussion about whether it should be IV or 4 as IV comes out Iv when the forum software capitalises the title.


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/11)

Nick are you aiming for a German style brew where they top up after a few days? Forget what it's called (probably at least 8 syllables) but I thought that was to compensate for possibly low yeast pitching rates. In your case what benefit - what yeast are you using? 
Sounds interesting experiment.


----------



## devo (19/3/11)

I'm planning on making a go of a Black Belgian IPA using citra hops.


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/11)

*Once, twice, three times Slovenian*
Special/Best/Premium Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.500
Total Hops (g): 75.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (P): 14.3
Colour (SRM): 4.7 (EBC): 9.3
Bitterness (IBU): 39.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg TF Golden Promise Ale Malt (81.82%)
0.500 kg Polenta boiled (9.09%)
0.500 kg Maltose Syrup Chinese (9.09%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Aurora slov Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Bobek slov Pellet (5.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Styrians Ellerslie Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 17C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## beerbog (19/3/11)

Oatmeal Stout

66 deg c mash, 60 min boil.

Wort Volume Before Boil: 28.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 23.00 l
Volume Transferred: 17.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 3.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.048 SG Expected OG: 1.049 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG Apparent Attenuation: 72.9 %
Expected ABV: 4.8 % Expected ABW: 3.8 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 33.7 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 52.5 EBC
BU:GU ratio: 0.68 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 19 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 4.900 kg 82.9 % 5.1 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.306 kg 5.2 % 5.2 In Mash/Steeped
US Flaked Oats 0.300 kg 5.1 % 0.3 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Roast Barley 0.255 kg 4.3 % 38.4 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Chocolate Malt 0.153 kg 2.6 % 17.9 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
UK Fuggle 5.7 % 45 g 24.8 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
UK Golding 5.8 % 26 g 8.9 Loose Pellet Hops 20 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Whirlfloc Tablet 1 g In Boil


Yeast
DCL S-04-SafAle :beerbang:


----------



## Muggus (19/3/11)

Doing a KISS sort of Dubbel.

Behemoth

Grain:
Weyermann Pils 7.0kg
Dingemans Special B 0.5kg
Mash @ 66C for 90min

Hops:
90min - 75g Spalt pellets (3.3%AA) - 20IBU

Yeast:
WYEAST 3522 Belgian Ardennes

Should knock out 24L at around 1.070. Might feed it some sugar as the ferment goes, might no...depends on my efficiency. h34r:


----------



## winkle (19/3/11)

So its raining again in Brisbane, no choice but to fiddle about with spice additions in this evolving favourite.

*Bisayan Maputi* (Jungle Wit) 
Witbier 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75% 

Ingredients
2.5 kg BB Pale Pilsner
2.00 kg BB Wheat Malt
0.5 kg Torrified Wheat
0.25 kg Munich 1
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 16.8 IBU 
8 items Pandan Leaf frozen (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
8 items Calamansi Limes (Boil 5 min) 
7.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 item Lemongrass stalk crushed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
10 gm Coriander seeds crushed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat (slurry) 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.061 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 %
Bitterness: 17.7 IBU
Est Color: 4.1 SRM

Edit: in case anyone was wondering, the calamansi adds a very sharp refreshing acidity _(green flavour, Brad)_


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (19/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Consume responsibly and consult your doctor if coma persists.
> Hey Wallace are you in BABBs or have been a visitor or would like to visit next Thursday ?
> I'm shocking with names and find it hard to match AHB names with real names - for a whole year I thought Liam and The Scientist were two separate people. Of course I now realise that Scruffy is actually three separate gorillas



Hey mate, been to babbs a couple of times. Would like to go again (but authorities took my driving priveleges away). Expect to see a bit more of me in late september, early november. :icon_cheers:

EDIT: The names Ryan..... Spent a brief couple of hours at chappo's first?? brewday. Was at babbs for a couple of mini comps (winter warmers was one of them, the night ross announced he had bought bacchus brewing)

EDIT (again): will make sure I keep a bottle for when i'm good and ready to come back :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD (19/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Nick are you aiming for a German style brew where they top up after a few days? Forget what it's called (probably at least 8 syllables) but I thought that was to compensate for possibly low yeast pitching rates. In your case what benefit - what yeast are you using?
> Sounds interesting experiment.



I can't get 19L of 1.070 with my gear without a double mash. I've tried "re-mashing in the wort" doubles, but that can kill body and head retention. Nothing flash here, just making up for $30 worth of brewing equipment  .

Used US05 slurry.


----------



## bconnery (19/3/11)

Second of the Babbs Mash Paddle beers
Inspired by the ingredients of Pumperknickel bread, just so I could use the name 

Recipe: Pumpkinknickel
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 16.00 L 
Boil Size: 23.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 38.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
500.00 gm Bourghul - Cracked (5.9 EBC) Adjunct 13.16 % 
1150.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 30.26 % 
1000.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 26.32 % 
950.00 gm Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 25.00 % 
100.00 gm Chocolate Rye (Weyermann) (482.7 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
100.00 gm Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.20 %] (10 min)Hops 6.0 IBU 
200.00 ml Molasses (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
2300.00 gm Pumpkin (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Seasonal) (Wyeast Labs #371Yeast-Ale


----------



## SJW (19/3/11)

Nice simple Dry Stout, 70% Pale, 20% Flaked, 10% RB. my new brew theory is SIMPLE IS BETTER


----------



## jyo (19/3/11)

I love a simple Blond.

*Blondie*
Blond Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.850
Total Hops (g): 100.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.1
Bitterness (IBU): 26.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.500 kg Vienna (51.55%)
2.000 kg Pale Malt (41.24%)
0.350 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (7.22%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
25.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
45.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
No Chill
*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64C for 75 Minutes.
Fermented at 19C with Wyeast 3522 - Belgian Ardennes


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Lecterfan (20/3/11)

Just doughed in 6kgs of golden promise, the 1469 starter krausened last night...Landlord anyone?


----------



## Daniel.lear (20/3/11)

My first Bock today

*Bock* (Traditional Bock)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Colour (SRM): 11.3 (EBC): 22.3
Bitterness (IBU): 24.8 (Average)

95% Munich I
3% Caramunich I
2% Caramunich II

0.9 g/L Magnum (10.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Raise to 70C for 10 Minutes.
Raise to 78C for 20 Minutes. 
Boil for 90 Minutes

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Leary


----------



## jyo (20/3/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Just doughed in 6kgs of golden promise, the 1469 starter krausened last night...Landlord anyone?



Nice! I tapped my first Landlord last night. Very promising (crappy pun). Side by side comparison in a week or so.


----------



## raven19 (20/3/11)

Been too long since I last brewed.

After discussion with The Drunk Arab (cheers mate!), going with a 33/33/33 Grain bill on this Alt as follows:


Recipe: 47 Dusseldorf Altbier

Style: Altbier

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.88 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 25.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 44.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.05 kg Munich (17.7 EBC) Grain 33.33 % 
2.05 kg Munich Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 33.33 % 
2.05 kg Pilsner (4.0 EBC) Grain 33.33 % 
95.00 gm Spalter (2010) [4.10 %] (90 min) Hops 44.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
23.00 L 1 Parkside (SA Water - Hope Valley) Water 
1 Pkgs Dusseldorf Alt Yeast (White Labs #WLP036) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 6.16 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 18.49 L of water at 69.8 C 64.5 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
64.5 planned mash


----------



## Blue Dawg (20/3/11)

Three brews this weekend with my home grown hops.

4kg JW Pale
1kg JW Wheat Malt
.500kg JW Vienna
.250kg Carapils
100grms POR Flowers @40
200grms Cascade flowers @10
Wyeast 1272

Thats 6 brews from my first year growing hops, and the oldman gets a package in the mail for his brews..


----------



## MitchDudarko (21/3/11)

Going to brew this sometime soon hopefully. Tossing up between Brewlabs TV3, and Wyeast 1335. Opinions?

Brewer: Mitch Dudarko
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Northern English Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.33 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 39.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.60 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 82.95 % 
0.57 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 13.13 % 
0.17 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 3.92 % 
40.00 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (60 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (30 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.80 %] (5 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
0.45 kg Dark Brown Sugar (Boil 15.0 min) Misc


----------



## black_labb (22/3/11)

Doing a split double batch. I added bittering hops to the boil only and will add hops to the cube for flavour and some dry hops for extra aroma.

40L roughly
7kg pale ale malt
700g biscuit
100g dark wheat
200g med crystal

25 g pacific gem (16%AA) bittering ~30ibu


cube one 
20g willamett
15g ekg
+15g ekg dry hopped 

cube two
15g sticklebract
+5g sticklebract dry hopped

I was aiming for a lower gravity beer, but because I have never done a double batch mash in the 30L biab style mash tun with so much sparge water I had no idea what to expect. I was aiming for around 1040 for an og, but I got 1058. I'm going to be diuting the beer with water and doing a stovetop boil to add some more bitterness to the beers to make up for the higher gravity and the dilution.


----------



## Frag_Dog (22/3/11)

Brewed this one today. Cube is chilling away.... All 0min additions are cube-hopped. Figure that will pull the IBU's up to around 90. Going to pitch it onto a yeast cake of 1056

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Barley Wine
Brewer: Nathan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Barleywine
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 38.76 L
Estimated OG: 1.097 SG
Estimated Color: 17.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 70.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 87.34 % 
0.45 kg Crystal Malt Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (80.0Grain 3.93 % 
0.45 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SGrain 3.93 % 
0.05 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.Grain 0.44 % 
70.00 gm Magnum [12.50 %] (90 min) Hops 70.4 IBU 
45.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
40.00 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 4.37 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale

Now I just have to come up with something for a case swap...


----------



## manticle (25/3/11)

Not sure if this thread is still current or if one of the no. 4s is active but:

Landlord attempt tomorrow

Type:	All grain	
Size:	30 liters
Color: 4 HCU (~4 SRM) 
Bitterness: 35 IBU
OG:	1.044
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	4.2% v/v (3.3% w/w)
Grain:	6kg Thomas Fawcett Golden Promise
Mash:	70% efficiency
Boil:	75 minutes SG 1.033	40 liters
Hops:	60g Fuggles (3.8% AA, 60 min.)
45g East Kent Goldings (4.7% AA, 20 min.)
45g Styrian Goldings (aroma)
Whirlfloc or carrageegan

Some CaSO4 and CaCl2 to mash and boil (probably a couple grams of each to each as per usual)

Caramelise 4 L wort to thick syrup and add back to boil.

Wy 1469


----------



## Jimmeh (26/3/11)

manticle said:


> Not sure if this thread is still current or if one of the no. 4s is active but:
> 
> Landlord attempt tomorrow
> 
> ...



I reckon you'd be right on the money with that! :beer:


----------



## vykuza (26/3/11)

Today was a rework of the Mikkeller single hop series malt bill (which is great) with the Fat Yak hop mix of Cascade and Nelson.

The mix is 50-50 of the above.

Was a nightmare brew - the Birko urn was cutting out as I collected less wort that usual and it drove the boil temp above the cutoff. My cheapie Thermoworks pen thermometer is dying for some reason (probably because I've dropped it a few times) and kept resetting itself.

I also think my mill gap is too wide to properly crush the Simson golden naked oats, so I'm losing fermentables there as well. Boo.

The good news is that if I had a swimming pool sized container of this wort, I would have no hesitation jumping right in. yum.


Recipe: Imperial Yak
Brewer: Nick
Asst Brewer: Betty the Dog
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 9.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 85.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 65.22 % 
0.80 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (25.0 SRM) Grain 11.59 % 
0.80 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 11.59 % 
0.80 kg Oats - Golden Naked (3.0 SRM) Grain 11.59 % 
75.00 gm Nelson Cascade Mix [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 57.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Cascade Mix [8.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 daHops - 
75.00 gm Nelson Cascade Mix [8.20 %] (15 min) Hops 28.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step temp of 68C


----------



## manticle (26/3/11)

Jimmeh said:


> I reckon you'd be right on the money with that! :beer:



Cheers. Here's hoping.


----------



## bullsneck (26/3/11)

A quick APA to stock up for Easter

23L
OG 1.048 FG 1.010
IBU 40 Colour 8.3L

92% Joe White Ale
4% CaraPils
4% Joe While Crystal

12g Galaxy @ 60 to 30IBU
12g Galaxy @ 15 to 10IBU
20g Galaxy once fermentation has died down

Some Calcium Chloride and Calcium Sulphate in the mash, too. (First time using brewing salts)

US 05 yeast


----------



## bullsneck (26/3/11)

I'll follow your advice. Half a teaspoon of both before mash and then prior to boil. 
Thanks for your help, also.


----------



## Nick JD (26/3/11)

Green Bullet Lager

19L
3.2kg BB Pale
0.15kg BB Caramalt
26g Green Bullet @ 15 minutes
S23/2001 Blend @ 12.5C


----------



## Effect (26/3/11)

Just added 10 g/l of Pacific Gem at FO to an all pacific gem IPA.

Will start chilling in 5 or so minutes and then head off to the case swap...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## winkle (26/3/11)

Looks like one of these tomorrow link with the usual farting about with hop additions. (Cube hopping - yes!)


----------



## Bribie G (26/3/11)

Damn your Galaxian Pale Ale, only got a couple of glasses of it before your keg blew <_< 
Instead of the cube hop, seeing as you nochill, try argon's method (La Methode Argonoise) - chill the cube right down, take out a couple of litres, bring to the boil and add hops for a couple of minutes, then tip it into fermenter (assuming pellets, otherwise strain) and tip the cold cube contents in and pitch immediately. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bribie G (27/3/11)

Tomorrow, a NickJD style (not to mention NickB who is also da ricez man) Carltonish thingy.

*Aussie Rice Lager (style) 5.2% ABV
*

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.500
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5
Bitterness (IBU): 32.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg BB Ale (72.73%)
1.500 kg Rice dry weight (27.27%)

Hop Bill
----------------
35.0 g Pride of Ringwood Flowers (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 17C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale (slurry)


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Acasta (27/3/11)

Brewed this friday night. Mashed in at 9pm didn't get it in the fermenter untill 2am.. Stupid idea.


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.74 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 32.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.85 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5Grain 71.0 % 
0.93 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 17.2 % 
0.46 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 8.4 % 
0.18 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 3.4 % 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (60 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
2.00 kg Pumpkin (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.42 kg
----------------------------


Notes:
------
pumpkin roasted for 1 hour @ 180C and added to mash
Add 1tbs Ginger Root, Clove, Nutmeg, allspice and cinnamon @ 5 boil


----------



## winkle (30/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Damn your Galaxian Pale Ale, only got a couple of glasses of it before your keg blew <_<
> Instead of the cube hop, seeing as you nochill, try argon's method (La Methode Argonoise) - chill the cube right down, take out a couple of litres, bring to the boil and add hops for a couple of minutes, then tip it into fermenter (assuming pellets, otherwise strain) and tip the cold cube contents in and pitch immediately. :icon_drool2:



Went with 5gm cube hop and will dry hop with 10gm, trying for a bit of balance with this one. I might give the 'La Methode Argonoise  ' a burl next time, no?

Edit - oh yes, W1056 @ 19c, dry hop addition day 3.
arghh.... must.... not..... use...... W3711 ....
....


----------



## lczaban (31/3/11)

Good luck with that yeast choice Winkle... 



winkle said:


> Went with 5gm cube hop and will dry hop with 10gm, trying for a bit of balance with this one. I might give the 'La Methode Argonoise  ' a burl next time, no?
> 
> Edit - oh yes, W1056 @ 19c, dry hop addition day 3.
> arghh.... must.... not..... use...... W3711 ....
> ....


----------



## warra48 (2/4/11)

I picked up a bargain WY3068 yesterday (as well as a sack of Thomas Fawcett Halcyon floor malted), so a Hefeweizen is on the cards. My Pils malt stock is down to .4 kg, so I thought I'd try this:

55% Wheat
36% Vienna
9% Premium Pils

OG about 1.050 
Hallertauer to about 15 IBU.

Whadda ya reckon?


----------



## jyo (2/4/11)

I've only brewed a few Hefes (your recipe actually, Warra :icon_cheers: ) and I think the Vienna is going to be delicious!
Let us know how it turns out.
Cheers, John.


----------



## neonmeate (2/4/11)

some tasty beers being brewed by the looks of the last couple of pages of this thread... i might get a landlord clone going very similar to that one next... and the KISS dubbel looks intriguing...

just bottled a saison

50% weyermann vienna, 50% weyermann pils
52 IBU, mixture of cz saaz and styrian plugs, plus plenty for aroma
3711 - took me down from 1052 - 1001 (so = 6.8%ABV), even with a 67C mash and no sugar in it.... fermented it cool at 18-19C to see what would happen - REALLY spicy/peppery/phenolic!


----------



## brando (2/4/11)

Was going to brew this for the recent BABBS mini-comp, but didn't get around to it.

Recipe: BABBs APA
Style: American Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.24 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 6.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 33.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.70 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (3.2 SRM) Grain 73.27 % 
1.00 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 19.80 % 
0.30 kg Carahell (12.7 SRM) Grain 5.94 % 
0.05 kg Special B (Dingemans) (147.5 SRM) Grain 0.99 % 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.70 %] (40 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (40 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
22.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.70 %] (10 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
13.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.70 %] (Dry Hop 3 days)
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.70 %] (0 min) 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (0 min) 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) 
1.00 tsp Gelatin (Primary 4.0 days)
7.00 gm Polyclar (Secondary 1.0 days) 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) 


Mash Schedule: BIAB
Total Grain Weight: 5.05 kg
----------------------------
BIAB
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 24.50 L of water at 70.4 C 67.0 C 

Flaked corn is actually instant polenta, added straight to the mash. 

Cube hop 0min additions.

NS hop flowers, Amarillo pellets.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (3/4/11)

23L
3kg Weyerman Ale
750g Munich 1
250g Carapils

12g POR @ 60mins
20g Hallertau Mitt @30min
8g POR @ 10min
8g Hattertau Mitt @ 10

WY 1007 German Ale @16deg 2weeks min

10g Hallertau Mitt 3days prior to bottling
7days CC
3.5% in the bottle 
18-20IBU



_WALLACE_


----------



## jyo (3/4/11)

About to begin the sparge on this one.

*Twisted Thistle IPA of Sorts*
English IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 190.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Colour (SRM): 9.1 (EBC): 17.9
Bitterness (IBU): 43.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Golden Promise Malt (90%)
0.200 kg Caraamber (4%)
0.150 kg Crystal 120 (3%)
0.150 kg Rice Hulls (3%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Cascade Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
40.0 g Challenger Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Challenger Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
40.0 g Cascade Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
30.0 g Challenger Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05 or British Ale 2....

*Notes
*----------------
10 minute additions are hop burst from 10 minutes to flameout.
5 minutes are whirlpool
No chill.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle (3/4/11)

manticle said:


> Not sure if this thread is still current or if one of the no. 4s is active but:
> 
> Landlord attempt tomorrow



House infection strikes again. Offending fermenter now sits in the bin, awaiting pay check so I can re-order the grains and hopefully another 1469 pack before they run out. I had such high hopes and the brewday went so well.

Put down a version of my hopbursty type APA on Friday but subbed out chinook for cascade. Tipped half the grain in before I realised I'd forgotten to fit the manifold. No matter how many times you brew or how much you think you know the process, you can always find yourself doing dumb things.


----------



## raven19 (4/4/11)

Managed to sneak this short brew in tonight, after a 4 day sour mini-mash under CO2 in a keg.

In a NC Cube now, awaiting fridge space.


Style: Berliner Weiss
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.23 L
Estimated OG: 1.032 SG
Estimated Color: 5.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 4.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 5 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.80 kg Pilsner (4.0 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
1.80 kg Wheat (raw) (3.9 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
15.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs GF All American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 3.60 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 10.80 L of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C


----------



## mje1980 (5/4/11)

Im doing a pale mild today. My first. 


87.7% MO
8.8% Wey caramunich 3
1.8% Roast barley
1.8% Pale choc. 

galena 60 min

1469

1.033
21 IBU


----------



## kenlock (5/4/11)

Mid Strength Ale ~3.3% to be ready to be kegged when I return from Port Douglas. Will dry hop with the 0min Citra addition for 7 days.
2nd time using this malt profile and mashing technique. 1st one turned out great. All who drunk it guessed that it was a 4% Ale. Used Nelson Sauvin throughout.

Recipe: Slider II
Brewer: Ken
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 5.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.55 kg Pilsner Malt (1.5 SRM) Grain 56.42 % 
0.67 kg Ale Malt (2.3 SRM) Grain 14.82 % 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 11.06 % 
0.40 kg Vienna Malt (4.1 SRM) Grain 8.85 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (15.2 SRM) Grain 4.42 % 
0.20 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 4.42 % 
11.00 gm Centennial [9.40 %] (80 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
8.00 gm Citra [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Citra [14.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Citra [14.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
19.99 L Mordialloc  Water 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.52 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 6.78 L of water at 40.7 C 37.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 11.30 L of water at 98.3 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 6.60 L of water at 86.2 C 75.6 C


----------



## winkle (5/4/11)

neonmeate said:


> some tasty beers being brewed by the looks of the last couple of pages of this thread... i might get a landlord clone going very similar to that one next... and the KISS dubbel looks intriguing...
> 
> just bottled a saison
> 
> ...



I might have to plug an extra saison in this week, since I've got the ingredients while waiting for a bulk buy to finalise. Love 3711.


----------



## Phoney (5/4/11)

A simple APA


Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (45.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.32 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 12.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 37.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (3.3 SRM) Grain 85.47 % 
0.60 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 10.26 % 
0.25 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (50.0 SRM) Grain 4.27 % 
25.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 30.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) Yeast-Ale


----------



## manticle (8/4/11)

Aiming for double brew tomorrow.

German-ish type ale

Type:	All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color: 5 HCU (~4 SRM) 
Bitterness: 35 IBU
OG: 1.049
FG: 1.010
Alcohol:	5.1% v/v (4.0% w/w)
Grain:	4kg Dingemans Pilsner
500g Weyerman Vienna
500g Weyerman Munich I
Mash: 70% efficiency, 62/66/68 (10 minutes, 30 minutes, 20 minutes), MO.
Boil: 90 minutes, SG 1.034, 32 liters
Hops:	20g Northern Brewer (9.8% AA, 60 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (5.2% AA, 20 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (aroma)

Wy 1007 if I can revive my culture, otherwise US05

Aussie ale

Type:	All grain	
Size:	22 liters
Color: 6 HCU (~5 SRM) 
Bitterness: 33 IBU
OG: 1.049
FG: 1.008
Alcohol: 5.3% v/v (4.2% w/w)
Grain: 2.2kg JW ale
2.2kg JW export pilsner
500g Wheat malt
75g simpsons light crystal 
Mash:	70% efficiency, 60 minutes, 65 deg.
Boil: 75	minutes,	SG 1.034,	32 liters
Hops:	15g Cluster flowers (8% AA, 60 min.)
15g Pride of Ringwood flowers (10% AA, 60 min.)

Coopers recultured yeast

Should also be fermenting a fresh wort kit from Grain and Grape (stout) with some recultured WY 1099


----------



## Nevalicious (9/4/11)

About to mash in on this one


*Dusseldorf spALT*
Dusseldorf Altbier

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.245
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Colour (SRM): 12.0 (EBC): 23.6
Bitterness (IBU): 44.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.731 kg Munich I (33%)
1.731 kg Munich II (33%)
1.731 kg Pilsner (33%)
0.052 kg Black Patent (1%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
90.0 g Spalt Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (3.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1007 - German Ale


----------



## Fourstar (9/4/11)

after sipping on some of the "vanilla tenessee whiskey oaked imperial stout" ive decided upon brewing a double batch of dry stout and oaking the second with the leftover chips i have soaking in JD and vanilla. :icon_drool2: 

dry stout double batch 
Dry Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 09/04/2011 
Batch Size: 35.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 45.78 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
8.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 85.00 % 
0.50 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 5.00 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.00 % 
0.50 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 5.00 % 
40.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 35.4 IBU 
60.00 gm Goldings, U.S [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
2 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.90 %
Bitterness: 44.3 IBU
Est Color: 33.1 SRM 


Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 30.00 L of water at 69.3 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 15.00 L of water at 93.3 C 73.0 C 

Notes

boil to 35L batch size and top up with 10L of boiled water

will reduce to 1.047 @ 35IBU~

15g cacl2, 5g boil 10g mash


----------



## Nick JD (9/4/11)

APA 19L

3.6kg Barrett Burston Ale (mashed at 65C)
40g Centenial @ 20 minutes
US05 at 19C


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (9/4/11)

20Ltrs batch of House Lager #9 Linky

This time i'm subbing 1kg of pils a kg of white rice.


----------



## philw (9/4/11)

well I noticed I am down a little on the full bottles. 

so the other day did my first Specially grain brew. I have cheated a little and went and got the Coo - ee! Aust Pale Ale Brew Pack form the Brewmaster @ Holden Hill to give that a go

adding that with the Coopers Pale Ale Extract 

then Thursday after a Nice day out at the Range I did a Sparkling ale brew that has a bit of Hops added in to it as well. 

so now have 46l of amber goodness sitting there.


----------



## bum (10/4/11)

Just cubed a smoked chocolate porter.

Smoked malt, MO, Trad Ale, Munich I, Caramunich, Caraaroma, Carafa Spec II, Choc malt, [email protected], [email protected], OG 1.053, 25 IBU.

Hit an efficiency a full 10 points higher than my usual. Hope it doesn't change the beer too much.


----------



## Nevalicious (10/4/11)

bum said:


> Just cubed a smoked chocolate porter.
> 
> Smoked malt, MO, Trad Ale, Munich I, Caramunich, Caraaroma, Carafa Spec II, Choc malt, [email protected], [email protected], OG 1.053, 25 IBU.
> 
> Hit an efficiency a full 10 points higher than my usual. Hope it doesn't change the beer too much.



Looks like a very interesting grain bill Bum... Care to share the .bsm file??

Any thoughts as to why your efficiency was up so much??


----------



## bum (10/4/11)

Probably because the intended OG was about 20 points lower than my usual.

The recipe was extremely closely based on Lucas' recipe in this thread: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...32817&st=40

My only changes were the bittering hop and boil time for that addition. Oh, I didn't cold steep the darker grains either. Not much (any) smoke present in it at this point but early days yet, I guess.

[EDIT: oh yeah, I think I've used MO where he didn't]


----------



## [email protected] (10/4/11)

Now I've finally got proper temp control the urge to do a lager has become too much. SWMBO is unfortunately a Pure Blonde drinker and I'm trying to get something similar but not shite. Although she is enjoying the Brit Pale Ale at the moment.

This is bubbling along its merry way now. 

Volume: 23L
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Colour (SRM): 6.1 (EBC): 12.0
Bitterness (IBU): 23.9 (Average)

84% Pilsner
7% Munich I
5% Caramalt
4% Melanoidin

0.7 g/L Pride of Ringwood (9.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 11C with Saflager S-23


----------



## warra48 (11/4/11)

Sparging this one as I type:

Golden Ale - Pommy

Batch Size: 25.00 L 

56.22% Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) 
19.28% Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) 
18.67% Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 
5.82% Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) 

29.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 24.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Waggastew Flowers [0.00 %] (10 min) Hops - 
46.00 gm EK Goldings [2.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
35.00 gm EK Goldings [2.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 

1 jar slurry WLP001 (White Labs) Yeast-Ale - harvested from an Amber Ale bottled yesterday

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG (1.008-1.015 SG) 
Estimated Color: 15.9 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 29.4 IBU (15.0-33.0 IBU 

The Waggastew flowers are a kind gift from our member waggastew. They're a mix of homegrown Cascade, EKG, and Saaz in undetermined proportion.


----------



## Effect (11/4/11)

Brewed an american amber ale of sorts.

71% MO
20% Munich II
4% Pale Crystal
4% Dark Crystal
1% RB

1.048
25 IBU

1g/l of Citra/Amarillo/Centennial mixed at 15, 10 and 5
2g/l of Citra/Amarillo/Centennial mixed at 0
Dry hopping with between 1-2 g/l Citra/Amarillo/Centennial mixed...most probably rack to secondary after a week and dry hop twice (2 x 1 g/l additions about a 5 days apart)

US-05 at room temp in Adelaide.

Recipe was inspired by BrewDogs 5am Saint.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## .DJ. (11/4/11)

did a left over partial yesterday..

approx 2.5-3.0kgs pilsner malt
a variety of spec grains
1.5kg Liquid Amber Malt
1.046 OG

100g Citra in the NC cube as the only hop addition...

will use 1187 (ringwood)

will see how it turns out...


----------



## manticle (11/4/11)

.DJ. said:


> will use 1128 (ringwood)




I thought ringwood was 1187?


----------



## .DJ. (11/4/11)

thats what I said!  

:drinks:


----------



## .DJ. (12/4/11)

ended up going with 1272 instead.. smelled awesome out of the cube!!!


----------



## notung (12/4/11)

I'm in the middle of the 'dextrinization' rest of a Hochkurz mash for this flanders red recipe. This will be my first real long-term aging project:

1.20 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 34.48 % 
1.09 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 31.44 % 
0.70 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 20.28 % 
0.12 kg Aromatic Malt (26.0 SRM) Grain 3.45 % 
0.12 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 3.45 % 
0.12 kg Special B (Dingemans) (147.5 SRM) Grain 3.45 % 
0.12 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 3.45 % 
1 Pkgs Roselare Belgian Blend (Wyeast Labs #3763) [Starter 125 ml] Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-05) Yeast-Ale 

The recipe I'm trying is Nick R's - cheers mate. Right now I'd better rush down to the health food shop where I remember seeing some very old, flavourless looking hops a while ago.


----------



## Effect (12/4/11)

Just mashed in an oatmeal stout for winter.


Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.92 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (2.5 SRM) Grain 59.3 % 
0.99 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 14.9 % 
0.66 kg Oats, Quick (1.0 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 
0.33 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.0 SRM) Grain 4.9 % 
0.26 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
0.26 kg Roasted Barley (Thomas Fawcett) (609.0 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
0.13 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 2.0 % 
0.07 kg Amber Malt (22.0 SRM) Grain 1.0 % 
43.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.00%] (60 min) Hops 45.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


:icon_drool2: so lovely mashing in a stout - getting wafts of RB/Choc and other roasted grains...so delicious.


----------



## notung (12/4/11)

notung said:


> I'm in the middle of the 'dextrinization' rest of a Hochkurz mash for this flanders red recipe. This will be my first real long-term aging project:
> 
> 1.20 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 34.48 %
> 1.09 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 31.44 %
> ...



Bummer, no more crusty hops. My next best options are fresh saaz pellets or older willamette flowers. I was aiming to boil for 90mins (of 120min boil) to get around 14-15ibu. Opinions welcome!


----------



## Effect (12/4/11)

notung said:


> Bummer, no more crusty hops. My next best options are fresh saaz pellets or older willamette flowers. I was aiming to boil for 90mins (of 120min boil) to get around 14-15ibu. Opinions welcome!




have heard you can chuck you hops in the oven for a bit to debitter them, but just did a search on google and nothing like that came up at all...

i'd go the willamette flowers...if you are aging it for sometime, I reckon you could get away with 15 ibu's worth.


----------



## notung (12/4/11)

Phillip said:


> have heard you can chuck you hops in the oven for a bit to debitter them, but just did a search on google and nothing like that came up at all...
> 
> i'd go the willamette flowers...if you are aging it for sometime, I reckon you could get away with 15 ibu's worth.



Thanks, I'll use them. Beersmith says they've aged down to 3.33% a.a. anyway despite being in freezer. Cheers.


----------



## barls (12/4/11)

pity your not in sydney or i would of just offered you some out of the stash that i scored. its only about 5 years old


----------



## haysie (13/4/11)

a simple brew day turned upside down outside of my control, 3 hour mash, 2.5 hr boil, on the upside i fitted a cereal mash in and did some water adjustments during the 9 hr brewday whilst being called away.



style: 8C. Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

Description:


Target Volume [ltr (gal)]: 22.00 (5.81) Alcohol By Volume: 5.33%

Estimated Original Gravity[SG]:	1.057 Estimated Final Gravity[SG]:	1.017
Estimated Attenuation:	70.00% Estimated Mash Efficiency:	70.00%

Bitterness [IBU]: 31.93 Colour [SRM(EBC)]: 11.80 (23.25)
Balance: 1.056 BU:GU ratio: 0.562
Mash schedule
Name Type Temperature [C (F)] Time [Minutes]
Sacchrification infusion 68.00 (154.40) 90
Fermentables
Type Gravity [SG] Gravity(%) Weight [gms (lbs)] Weight(%)
Crystal Malt Medium (Bairds) 1.004 7.89% 500.00 (1.10) 8.40%
Grits 1.004 7.82% 450.00 (0.99) 7.56%
Maris Otter Malt (Bairds) 1.048 84.29% 5000.00 (11.02) 84.03%
Hops
Hop Utilisation Method: Tinseth
Type AA(%) IBU IBU(%) Weight [gms (oz)] Time(minutes)
Northern Brewer 9.50% 23.43 73.40% 25.00 (0.88) 60.00
East Kent Goldings 4.50% 6.72 21.06% 25.00 (0.88) 20.00
East Kent Goldings 4.50% 1.77 5.54% 20.00 (0.71) 5.00
Yeast
Type Flocculation Attenuation Min Temp[C (F)] Max Temp[C (F)] Alcohol Tolerance
Ringwood Ale - Wyeast 1187 high 70.00% 18.00 (64.40) 23.00 (73.40) 10% ABV
Brewlog 

Brew recipe
Date Brewed Brewer ABV Balance Rating Actions


----------



## RdeVjun (13/4/11)

haysie said:


> a simple brew day turned upside down outside of my control, 3 hour mash, 2.5 hr boil, on the upside i fitted a cereal mash in and did some water adjustments during the 9 hr brewday whilst being called away.


Hmmm, now that recipe looks rather suss to me haysie- is it one you bagged while on safari by any chance?


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/11)

Hey boy, love dem grits as ma poppie did 

Should go great on the Ringwood :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (14/4/11)

Bathroom tiling all done, time for a brew - thanks to Butters for recipe formulation.

Planning this one as grain to brain in 7 days.


49 English Bitter

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.87 L
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 28.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.16 kg Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 61.77 % 
1.55 kg Munich (18.0 EBC) Grain 30.39 % 
0.25 kg Crystal (Heritage) (150.0 EBC) Grain 4.90 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (350.0 EBC) Grain 1.96 % 
0.05 kg Carafa Special II (900.0 EBC) Grain 0.98 % 
23.00 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (60 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
23.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.20 %] (60 min) Hops 12.5 IBU 
13.07 gm Styrian Goldings [5.20 %] (20 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
25.00 L 1 Parkside (SA Water - Hope Valley) Water 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast #1469PC) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 5.11 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.34 L of water at 73.7 C 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 74.0 C over 5 min 74.0 C


----------



## raven19 (15/4/11)

My 50th AG this arvo, :beerbang: next version of the Schwartzbier. Upped the late hops to 1gm/L.


Recipe: 50 Schwarzbier Mk3

Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 50.00 L 
Boil Size: 62.59 L
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 53.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.47 kg Pilsner (4.0 EBC) Grain 44.62 % 
2.80 kg Munich (15.0 EBC) Grain 27.94 % 
1.67 kg Munich (Dark) (25.0 EBC) Grain 16.63 % 
0.50 kg Choc Pale (500.0 EBC) Grain 4.99 % 
0.30 kg Roast Barley (1400.0 EBC) Grain 2.99 % 
0.28 kg Crystal (Heritage) (150.0 EBC) Grain 2.83 % 
33.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 27.2 IBU 
50.22 gm Saaz Czech [3.60 %] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
1.09 tsp DAP (Diammonium phosphate) (Boil 15.0 min)Misc 
1.09 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
3 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 10.02 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 30.07 L of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C


----------



## manticle (16/4/11)

Cracked grain for tomorrow's brew:

Type: All grain Size: 30 liters
Color: 165 HCU (~49 SRM) 
Bitterness: 30 IBU
OG: 1.057 FG: 1.012
Alcohol: 5.8% v/v (4.6% w/w)
Grain: 6kg Simpsons MO
300g Briess Victory
200g Simpsons dark crystal 
300g Simpsons chocolate
200g Simpsons black patent
600g Simpsons Roasted barley
500g Simpsons Golden naked oats (toasted)
Mash: 70% efficiency, 67 degrees, SI
Boil: 60 minutes SG 1.041 42 liters
Hops: 75g Fuggles (4.75% AA, 60 min.)
Wy 1099

3g CaCl2 to mash
2g CaSO4 to mash
2 g CaCL2 to boil
1g Ca SO4 to boil

Roast malts cold steeped overnight and added ten minutes before mash out.

I'm looking forward to this one. Just cooling some wort from a minimash for my starter so the kitchen smells like wort and toasted oats.


----------



## Brewer_010 (16/4/11)

just finished mashing a porter and will get the boil going tonight...nice cool night for it too.
Grain bill is really nice, used it a few times wiht good results. Just enough roastiness.

Fuggly Porter

1.20 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 30.00 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
0.32 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 8.00 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
0.16 kg Caraaroma (400.0 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
0.12 kg (Joe White) Roasted Malt (1199.7 EBC) Grain 3.00 % 

20.00 gm Target [9.40 %] (40 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (40 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 

0.50 tsp Koppa Floc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1335) [Starter 125 ml] Yeast-Ale 

EDIT: got rid of useless info...


----------



## winkle (17/4/11)

Well I was going to brew a Gose until my Mashmaster DEI-106H decided to go into error mode.
Teach me to talk it up to Lilo yesterday


----------



## haysie (23/4/11)

Finally an uninterupted brewday  

Style: 10A. American Pale Ale

Description:

Plate chilled. Dry hopping with a combo of Cascade and Amarillo but will taste
once fermentation finishes before deciding on a dry hop regime.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Target Volume [ltr (gal)]: 21.00 (5.55)
Alcohol By Volume: 5.76%

Estimated Original Gravity [SG]: 1.056
Estimated Final Gravity [SG]: 1.013
Estimated Attenuation: 77.28%
Estimated Mash Efficiency: 70.00%

Bitterness [IBU]: 32.06
Color [SRM(EBC)]: 10.73 (21.14)

BU:GU ratio: 0.577
Balance: 1.260

Balance <1 sweeter malty beer, >1 more bitter beer, =1 balanced beer.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fermentables:

Weight [gms(lbs)] Type Gravity [SG] Weight %
4500.00 (9.92) Pilsner (Joe White) 1.046 86.54%
200.00 (0.44) Special B Malt 1.002 3.85%
300.00 (0.66) Sugar, Table (Sucrose) 1.006 5.77%
200.00 (0.44) Wheat Malt (Joe White) 1.002 3.85%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hops:

Hop Utilisation Method: Tinseth

Weight [gms(lbs)] Type AA% IBU IBU% Time[Mins]
40.00 (1.41) Cascade 5.75% 22.06 68.82% 45.00
10.00 (0.35) Cascade 5.75% 3.64 11.35% 20.00
10.00 (0.35) Cascade 5.75% 2.98 9.30% 15.00
10.00 (0.35) Cascade 5.75% 2.18 6.80% 10.00
10.00 (0.35) Cascade 5.75% 1.20 3.74% 5.00
10.00 (0.35) Cascade 5.75% 0.00 0.00% 0.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yeast:

Type Atten % Min temp [C(F)] Max temp [C(F)]
American Ale - Wyeast 1056 75.00% 15.00 (59.00) 22.00 (71.60)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Miscellaneous:

Name Type Use Amount Time[Mins]
Whirfloc Fining Boil 0.00 (0.00) [ltr (gal)] 10.0
Yeast Nutrient Other Boil 5.00 (1.32) [ltr (gal)] 10.0
Calc Chloride Wateragent Mash 5.00 (1.32) [ltr (gal)] 
Sulphate Wateragent Mash 2.00 (0.53) [ltr (gal)] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mash schedule:

Name Type Temperature [C(F)] Time [Mins]
Sacchrification Infusion 65.00 (149.00) 80


----------



## RdeVjun (23/4/11)

haysie said:


> Finally an uninterupted brewday
> 
> Style: 10A. American Pale Ale


What, no grits this time haysie?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (23/4/11)

After today, i'm gonna start putting some winter beers down.

Last Lager Wal's
23L

4kg BB Ale
1kg White Rice
200g Caramalt

30g POR @ 60mins

S189 @ 12DEG


and

Another twocan stout ala BribieG, dropping half the dext for 150g Lactose


----------



## Tony (23/4/11)

having a crack at making something a bit like TTLL. I used up some leftover small amounts of hops i had for the bittering adition, and also pulled 2 liters of first runnings and caramelised it. 

It really started to bubble like mad when i reduced right down, then it started to thicken up and kind of fold in on itsself. Then when the bubbles mostly stopped and it was quite thick i stopped before it burnt. It smelt great!

I diluted it in some wort from the kettle and tipped it back in. Will be interesting to taste the effect....... probably not much, but i may boil down more nect time. I will put some pics in below.

TTLL


Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.33
Anticipated EBC: 12.9
Anticipated IBU: 35.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
95.0 9.50 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 6
5.0 0.50 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100



Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.80 12.4 60 min.
30.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.90 12.7 60 min.
50.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 6.50 10.6 20 min.
90.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 3.40 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

1469 of course!


----------



## manticle (23/4/11)

I caramelise runnings on most bitters and find the flavour effect is noticeable.

A wide pan tends to overflow less/not at all compared with a tall stock pot.

Looks great.


----------



## jyo (23/4/11)

I really like the effect from caramelising the runnings. Something I'm going to do more often with UK bitters.

I'm going stir crazy here. Recovering from a hernia operation ATM and everytime I look outside I can see my rig calling me. Absolutely hanging to put down a brew. With 2 weeks holidays, this is going to drag on... :angry:


----------



## Tim F (23/4/11)

Yesterday I made Frankenstout. Tomorrow something with a bit more planning, We are making 30L batches each of oatmeal stout and dunkelweizen, looking forwards to a big brewday. Now I'm thinking I really need to get the angle grinder out and convert this keg I have to a keggle - otherwise I'm going to struggle boiling water and wort at the same time in my single kettle


----------



## Tony (23/4/11)

how much first runnings should i be boiling down?

I did 2 liters in a 50 liter batch..... wasnt sure how much i should do.


----------



## jyo (23/4/11)

I was advised by an experienced brewer to do 1.5 - 2 litres for a 23 L batch. I did 2L and the caramel flavour and aroma was really nice. Finally drained my Landlord last night 

Cheers, John.


----------



## Tony (23/4/11)

Ahhh ok...... well i added a few% pale crystal too so it wont be too over the top. 

Next time i will just use caramilzed runnings i think..... will see how this one goes.

thanks


----------



## manticle (23/4/11)

Tony said:


> how much first runnings should i be boiling down?
> 
> I did 2 liters in a 50 liter batch..... wasnt sure how much i should do.



Can't say how much you should do as I don't know if there are any rules. I normally do 2-ish litres for a 20-30 L batch.


----------



## RdeVjun (23/4/11)

Yeah, 1- 2L per 23L batch is good Tony, but with the crystal in that batch it should be up there and looks just fine to me.

I have mucked lately with a 'double' caramelise, that's take 1L, reduce it to the thick goo as in the photos above, then add another L of wort and do it all again. Its pretty intense and only have a couple of initial batches of ESB to go by, but so far so good. Probably the sort of thing that can be overdone (perhaps suited to a Scottish 70/- or 80/- if taken to the extreme?), but I'm willing to experiment to find that unique flavour.


----------



## haysie (23/4/11)

RdeVjun said:


> What, no grits this time haysie?



Sugar instead! No cereal mash required


----------



## RdeVjun (23/4/11)

haysie said:


> Sugar instead! No cereal mash required


What were you using, not polenta? I used 500g of it yesterday in a similar recipe to your ESB, landed with 82% efficiency, so no issues with conversion. However, the cereal mash has its own purposes of course.


----------



## argon (23/4/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Yeah, 1- 2L per 23L batch is good Tony, but with the crystal in that batch it should be up there and looks just fine to me.
> 
> I have mucked lately with a 'double' caramelise, that's take 1L, reduce it to the thick goo as in the photos above, then add another L of wort and do it all again. Its pretty intense and only have a couple of initial batches of ESB to go by, but so far so good. Probably the sort of thing that can be overdone (perhaps suited to a Scottish 70/- or 80/- if taken to the extreme?), but I'm willing to experiment to find that unique flavour.




how long does a typical boil down take you guys? (say 2-3L) i'd imagine for 3V brewers you'd be boiling down first runnings then adding back into kettle once sparge is complete?


----------



## manticle (23/4/11)

Depending on length of boil, my reduction is pretty much equivalent to the length of the main boil (~75 mins). I don't boil first runnings - I take from the kettle once sparge is complete.


----------



## winkle (23/4/11)

Hopefully my ad-hock repairs last out a double brewday tomorrow. :unsure: 
First off the rank-
Saison Stout

4.3kg TF MO
0.45kg Choc Wheat
0.43kg Toasted Oats
0.25kg Brown Malt
0.22kg Roast Barley
0.3kg Brown Sugar
15gm Fuggles @60 minutes
W3711

Followed by a Gose.
(I must have a crack at caramelising some first runnings with my next ESB.)


----------



## RdeVjun (23/4/11)

argon said:


> how long does a typical boil down take you guys? (say 2-3L) i'd imagine for 3V brewers you'd be boiling down first runnings then adding back into kettle once sparge is complete?


No, I don't use first runnings argon, I actually use the whole wort after the sparge is added to the first runnings and the boil is just getting underway. It takes close to an hour to caramelise, but I usually boil for 90 so its done before the boil is (thankfully). I'm a BIABer, but once the boil starts there's not much difference if any. There's been a few hypotheses about whether first runnings or whole wort is better or worse, I can't say one way or another to be honest.


----------



## Tony (23/4/11)

argon said:


> how long does a typical boil down take you guys? (say 2-3L) i'd imagine for 3V brewers you'd be boiling down first runnings then adding back into kettle once sparge is complete?



mine took about an hour to boil down using the 2 x smaller rings on my 3 ring camping burner.

I used first runnings cause i figured it would have a higher concentration of sugars to actually caramelize. 

For anyone having a go at it......... it just boils like normal and then starts to foam all of a sudden, and it transforms very fast once almost all the liquid is gone, so you really have to watch it like a hawk or you would burn it for sure...... and that would suck after an hour of boiling it down


----------



## bradsbrew (23/4/11)

Will be putting this one down on monday. If I can find enough empty cubes I will also do a 66L batch of my mild.


another APA
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.250
Total Hops (g): 220.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Colour (SRM): 5.2 (EBC): 10.2
Bitterness (IBU): 35.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 87
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (35.56%)
2.000 kg Wheat Malt (17.78%)
5.000 kg Pale Malt (44.44%)
0.250 kg Crystal 90 (2.22%)

Hop Bill
----------------
40.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/l)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/l)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/l)
30.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/l)
45.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/l)
60.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 60C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18c with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


Cheers Brad


----------



## Gustavoj (23/4/11)

i brew today some pliny the elder clone im not expecting something great cause i haven't tasted pliny >.< can't get it where i live and any IPA is really hard to find and far to expensive,so here it is to satisfied a hop head like me 

American 2-Row Grain 1.8 86.64 % 5.44 Kg / 12.00 Lbs 
Dextrose Sugar 0.0 5.42 % 0.34 Kg / 0.75 Lbs 
Crystal 60 Grain 60.0 4.33 % 0.27 Kg / 0.60 Lbs 
Carapils (Dextrine) Grain 1.0 3.61 % 0.23 Kg / 0.50 Lbs 

-----------------------
Columbus 13.9% 42.52 g / 2.250 oz Boil 90 mins 
Warrior 15.8% 56.70 g / 1.25 oz Boil 90 mins 
Warrior 15.8% 21.26 g / 0.75 oz Boil 45 mins 
Simcoe 12.3% 28.35 g / 1.00 oz Boil 30 mins 
Centennial 8.0% 28.35 g / 1.00 oz Boil 0 mins 
Simcoe 12.2% 70.87 g / 2.50 oz Boil 0 mins 
Centennial 9.1% 28.35 g / 1.00 oz Dry Hop 12 days 
Columbus 13.9% 28.35 g / 1.00 oz Dry Hop 12 days 
Simcoe 12.2% 28.35 g / 1.00 oz Dry Hop 12 days 
Centennial 9.7% 7.09 g / 0.25 oz Dry Hop 5 days 
Columbus 14.2% 7.09 g / 0.25 oz Dry Hop 5 days 
Simcoe 12.2% 7.09 g / 0.25 oz Dry Hop 5 days 

i brew it today and expected IBU 265 the OG was 1.070


----------



## Pennywise (23/4/11)

Just put an ordinary bitter down, made the one out of Brewing Classic Styles except used 1469. Hopefully this one doesn't end up looking like mud


----------



## maxmcbain (24/4/11)

Type: All Grain
Date: 4/5/2011
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Boil Size: 30.11 L Asst Brewer:
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Keggle
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00
Taste Notes:

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU
3.37 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 68.63 %
0.96 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 19.61 %
0.29 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.88 %
0.29 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 5.88 %
9.62 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (45 min) Hops 4.9 IBU
9.62 gm Saaz [6.80 %] (45 min) Hops 6.0 IBU
14.42 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 4.8 IBU
14.42 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.5 IBU
19.23 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops -
19.23 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (0 min) Hops -


Got this one from BIABBrewer Little Creatures Bright Ale


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/11)

Just mashed in a version of Pride of Mt Torrens

(no brew software ATM so it's on the fly calcs)
40L
OG 1.060?
IBU ~35
EBC ~18 

Mash at 65C and let fall to 63.

6.2 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale
3.00 kg Rye Malt 
2.20 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann)
Handful of rice hulls
20 gm PoR [9 %] (60 min)
70.00 gm PoR [9.00 %] (15 min
80.00 gm PoR [9.00 %] (0 min)
10.00 gm CaCO3
10.00 gm NaCl
20.00 gm CaSO4

Will use US-05

In this version Im upping the %alc and increasing % rye and removing crystal completely. Plating with a slightly more winter version of this beer without changing grains and going into dark territory.


----------



## MitchDudarko (25/4/11)

Tony said:


> For anyone having a go at it......... it just boils like normal and then starts to foam all of a sudden, and it transforms very fast once almost all the liquid is gone, so you really have to watch it like a hawk or you would burn it for sure...... and that would suck after an hour of boiling it down



We did this on Good Friday in a Northern Brown. We took 4L of first runnings, and it took about 45min to boil down to a syrupy consistency on an Italian spiral. This was for a 40L batch though...


----------



## RdeVjun (25/4/11)

My word there's a lot of caramelised wort out there! :icon_cheers: 
Some info & discussion about caramelising wort for those that may not have seen it before. To be honest, IMO the colour change is more reliable than imparting a particular caramel flavour, but I still feel it is worthwhile even with the enormous array of specialty malts (i.e. cara/ crystal) at our disposal and perhaps even as an alternative them. For example, as Butters touches on in that linked thread, from my experiences, 100% base malt with ~10% caramelised wort is not that different to 3-5% Caraaroma, not an exact replica but quite similar.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/4/11)

Mashing in at the moment, very slow, not bothering to do this quickly as I have nowhere to go:

0.50 kg CaraMunich I Weyermanns
0.50 kg Cooked Rice
4.50 kg Perle Malt

Mashed in at 65 degrees

23.00 g Citra 15 m
10.00 g Nelson Sauvin 30 m
25.00 g Nelson Sauvin 15 m
15.00 g Saaz dry hop
19.00 g Tettnang dry hop

US05


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Just mashed in a version of Pride of Mt Torrens
> 
> (no brew software ATM so it's on the fly calcs)
> 40L
> ...


Bloody 4hr lauter and sparge  what a dog. 1st time for everything.2:30 and finally finished and cleaned up. Arse of a day


----------



## MitchDudarko (25/4/11)

Loving that 0min addition CM2!!!


----------



## winkle (25/4/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Bloody 4hr lauter and sparge  what a dog. 1st time for everything.2:30 and finally finished and cleaned up. Arse of a day



Just finished batch sparging a Gose and thought I was in the same boat, after the first step which naturally stuck like a bastard. The last steps were well behaved thankfully.
Note to self - buy more rice gulls!


----------



## Barry (25/4/11)

Brewed a Baltic Porter and a 60/- this morning. Boiled a couple of litres of the 60/- first runnings down by 40%, tasted very caramelly before I added it to the boil.
Brewing two saisons tomorrow. Only difference is one will have 500 gms of torrified wheat while the other will have no wheat but 500 gms of extra pils malt. Using WLP565 which I used last time and it fermented well (1.054 to 1,004). I think I prefer the Whitelabs saison blend but will have to do another comparison between the two yeasts soon. 
This will be the 7th and 8th batches in the new brew shed in the last fortnight. 
Love The Shed.


----------



## donburke (25/4/11)

did my first chilled brew on the new rig today, took 60 mins to get it to 30deg, and another 30 mins to get it to 24deg

i'll be pumping iced water through next time i do a chill brew


Recipe: PUNK IPA
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 63.00 L 
Boil Size: 84.68 L
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 15.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 45.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Bairds) (5.9 EBGrain 68.57 % 
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11.43 % 
2.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 11.43 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.71 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
45.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hops 17.5 IBU 
45.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
45.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (15 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
45.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
45.00 gm Ahtanum [5.20 %] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
45.00 gm Ahtanum [5.20 %] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Cask Ale (Wyeast Labs #1026) Yeast-Ale 
2 Pkgs Rasenmher Lager (Wyeast Labs #2252) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 17.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 47.00 L of water at 73.9 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 25.00 L of water at 95.3 C 76.0 C


----------



## Bribie G (25/4/11)

A rural buddy (nameless - I'd have to kill you) got me a few kilos of some QLD malted barley that was actually destined to be made into Milo so I tried it for brewing. It's turned out to be a diastatic monster so I've done a mini BIAB mofo 8% American Malt Liquor with a mass of Polenta which the malt ate like a Pelican swallowing a Chihuahua. 

Anyway my 5 litre fermenting bucket doesn't have much headspace so rather than a top fermenter, I was hunting around for a lager yeast, and came across a Morgans Lager dried yeast that has been in the freezer since July 2009. I just rehydrated it and it's going perfectly. Well there you go. 

The batch (hopped with a massive 3 grams of Chinook) should yield 5 tallies of mofo. :icon_drunk:


----------



## RdeVjun (25/4/11)

Man, seeing as Gritz is all da rage roun' hear:
*Name: ESB w/- Gritz
*Size: 23.0 litres
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
OG: 1.053,	FG:1.011, Alc:5.5, IBU:34.1 SRM:8.1

Fermentables:
Name amount units pppg lov %
Bairds Perle 3.50 kg 1.038 4.0 69.4%
Polenta 0.50 kg 1.040 0.5 9.9%
Weyermann Munich I 0.60 kg 1.033 6.0 11.9%
Fawcett Dark Cara-Malt 0.20 kg 1.035 40.0 4.0%
Simpsons Heritage Crystal 0.16 kg 1.036 90.0 3.2%
Weyermann Rye Caramel 0.08 kg 1.036 65.0 1.6%

Hops:
Name amount units Alpha Min IBU
Fuggles Pellets 35.00 g 5.6 80.0 21.9
EKG Plugs UK08 28.00 g 5.2 20.0 8.7
NZ Willamette Flowers 30.00 g 5.9 5.0 3.5

Mash: Single Infusion, 65C
Yeast: Wyeast 1026PC British Cask, 18C
Notable: Caramelised 2L wort


----------



## Nevalicious (26/4/11)

BribieG said:


> A rural buddy (nameless - I'd have to kill you) got me a few kilos of some QLD malted barley that was actually destined to be made into Milo so I tried it for brewing. It's turned out to be a diastatic monster so I've done a mini BIAB mofo 8% American Malt Liquor with a mass of Polenta which the malt ate like a Pelican swallowing a Chihuahua.
> 
> Anyway my 5 litre fermenting bucket doesn't have much headspace so rather than a top fermenter, I was hunting around for a lager yeast, and came across a Morgans Lager dried yeast that has been in the freezer since July 2009. I just rehydrated it and it's going perfectly. Well there you go.
> 
> The batch (hopped with a massive 3 grams of Chinook) should yield 5 tallies of mofo. :icon_drunk:



Love it!!! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/4/11)

Forgot to post the balance of what I did. I did a proper stovetop method BIAB (2 big w potter) on mine. The esky mash tun was giving me grief (screw clamp on the outbound hole came apart - possibly attributable to my poor DIY skills) and I didn't have the confidence it would hold without giving out (even though I picked the damn thing up by the outbound hose and it held after a good shake), so I regressed.

It is a far easier method, but the issue I have is that sparging is a bucketload harder without the one vessel. I have to heat two lots of water to sparge, which increases the time, plus the squeezing twice over. So it took longer and was a tad more work, but the methodology is easier than using the mash tun, drain, move grain bed, sparge, move grain bed, sparge, move grain bed and so on (plus I tend to get less dough balls BIAB). Efficiency wasn't crash hot - around 65%, but I didn't measure the final volume after the boil, so I might be out 5%.

I really need the 80-100L pot. I want to do double batches and the issues that 2 pots specifically cause will be solved by one pot with the entire grain bulk in there.

Next beer is a Newcastle style brown ale, but slightly upped on the hops (specifically, a little bit of Nelson Sauvin late in the boil and 2g of leftovers at dry hop), and a tiny bit of rye to give it a slightly spicier feel. Otherwise, it is the usual Perle malt, British hops, etc.

I plan on mashing the Perle at 65 degrees to get good conversion, but then separately mash the cara/spec/rye grains at 72 so that they are totally flavour driven and the yeasties will eat up all the light stuff to a dry finish, but then have some warming caramel flavours come into the palate with british hops, then a finish of slightly hoppier Nelson Sauvin.

Well, that's the aim, how it works out is anyone's guess.

Goomba


----------



## raven19 (27/4/11)

HLT warming up this morning.

Malty Hops is brewing at the Raven's Nest today, triple batch of a Radieuse clone. Should be a great day too, lovely warm weather already.


----------



## razz (27/4/11)

Just about to finish the boil on this Robust Porter, I may use it for the case swap. I love this weather!  

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Meantime Porter clone
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 51.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 57.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 49.26 % 
2.00 kg Munich Malt 1 (17.0 EBC) Grain 19.70 % 
0.80 kg Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 7.88 % 
0.80 kg Smoked Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 7.88 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt JW (40.0 EBC) Grain 4.93 % 
0.50 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 4.93 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC) Grain 3.94 % 
0.15 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 1.48 % 
70.00 gm Williamette [4.50 %] (75 min) Hops 18.4 IBU 
80.00 gm Williamette [4.50 %] (10 min) (Aroma HopHops - 
150.00 gm Williamette [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
1.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
12.00 gm Polyclar VT (Bottling 1.0 days) Misc 
4 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 10.15 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Step Add 30.45 L of water at 67.3 C 62.0 C 
20 min Alpha rest Heat to 72.0 C over 20 min 72.0 C 
10 min Mashout Heat to 77.0 C over 15 min 77.0 C


----------



## Pennywise (29/4/11)

Decided I'm brewing an Oatmeal Porter tomorrow. Only thing I'm sure on ATM is Marris Otter as the base and Wyeast 1882, oh, and oats, thinking half a kg


----------



## brettprevans (30/4/11)

raven19 said:


> HLT warming up this morning.
> 
> Malty Hops is brewing at the Raven's Nest today, triple batch of a Radieuse clone. Should be a great day too, lovely warm weather already.


Keen to know how it comes out. Is it the recipe from the radieuse thread?


----------



## Barry (30/4/11)

I aim to brew an oatmeal stout and a brown porter tomorrow.


----------



## winkle (30/4/11)

Arrgh, I don't have any Rootin' Saison on tap (oh the humanity)  
Should be able to fix that problem tomorrow without a trip to Craftbrewer.

4kg BB Ale malt
1.2kg BB Wheat
0.4kg Munich 1
26gm Hallertau aroma @ 60 min
14gm Tetnanger plug @ 15 min
14gm Tetnanger plug (dry hop)
Medium spicing level, sweet orange peel and coriander seeds at 5 min
W3711

I really must get cracking on my big Belgian beers before the BABBs anal comp gets too close for comfort.


----------



## RdeVjun (30/4/11)

winkle said:


> I really must get cracking on my big Belgian beers before the BABBs anal comp gets too close for comfort.


 :blink: 
Faaarkin 'ell winkle, no one told me about that comp when I signed up?  
Are there style guides available?


----------



## Lemon (30/4/11)

Very Simple Bitter on the go this morning;

5.15 kg Pale ale malt
0.100 kg Dark Crystal
0.050 kg Black Malt
30g Pilgrim @ 60
12g Fuggles @ 10

London ESB 1968

Makes a great beer :icon_cheers: 

Lemon


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (30/4/11)

Picked up the ingredients from craftbrewer on wednesday.
Manticles Strong Cream Stout

Got 2 Batches of beer to bottle first, and 3 to ferment. Then i have 3 empty cubes to play with


----------



## raven19 (30/4/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Keen to know how it comes out. Is it the recipe from the radieuse thread?



Sorry, delayed response CM2. But yes mate, very similar to Jacub's posted recipe. We dropped the sugar as I managed to get a 10% improvement in efficiency! Also added some Magnum to get to the correct IBU's as the Hersbrucker was low on a AA%.

Mine wont be fermented for a few weeks/months due to other NC cubes needing fermenting first. But Maltyhops will be fermenting his soon I believe.

---

Recipe as follows:

Recipe: 51 Radieuse (Leffe Clone)
Brewer: MaltyHops
Asst Brewer: Raven
Style: Belgian Specialty Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 70.00 L 
Boil Size: 84.35 L
Estimated OG: 1.069 SG
Estimated Color: 44.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
15.20 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 77.47 % 
1.45 kg Munich Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 7.39 % 
0.74 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 3.77 % 
0.74 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 3.77 % 
0.74 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 3.77 % 
100.00 gm Hersbrucker [2.80 %] (60 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp DAP (Diammonium phosphate) (Boil 15.0 min)Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.75 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (541.8 EBC) Sugar 3.82 % 
0.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 0.00 % 
70.00 L 1 Parkside (SA Water - Hope Valley) Water 
1 Pkgs Abbey Ale (White Labs #WLP530) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 18.87 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 56.61 L of water at 70.3 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
27.04.11 Brewed with MaltyHops. Maxed out mash tun, then mashed remaining portion in medium esky. Initial mash in temp was high,drained some wort, added cold back in. RIMS settled down to around 65 after 30mins of up and down with such a large mash. Fly sparged, fnie crush (by others) and slow sparge technique resulted in massive efficiency boost. 80%. Sugar removed from the recipe as such to keep close to OG aim.
3x NC Cubes filled. Good brew arvo.


----------



## winkle (30/4/11)

RdeVjun said:


> :blink:
> Faaarkin 'ell winkle, no one told me about that comp when I signed up?
> Are there style guides available?



You have to know the secret handshake.


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/11)

RdeVjun said:


> :blink:
> Faaarkin 'ell winkle, no one told me about that comp when I signed up?
> Are there style guides available?



The BABBs Anal Comp: guidelines

Lagers are to be modelled on Norwegian Aass beer
Dark ales must all taste like shyte
All entrants must be very picky about ingredients, extremely suspicious of competitors and sit in corners muttering darkly whilst agonising over exact quantities.

Edit: just announced by Ross, first prize one week in Camden New Jersey, voted USA's No 1 arsehole

Second prize two weeks in Camden.......................





Don't tell them it's an arsehole as they'll say "man, I expect you are just passing thru"


----------



## .DJ. (30/4/11)

just put down BribieG's headbangin Stout.. :beerbang: 

2 x Coopers Stout
1 kg LDME
1kg brewing sugaz

og 1.085 on a cake of 1272...

a bit of fun and experimentation... 

and it took me all of 15 mins...


----------



## bradsbrew (30/4/11)

Never brewed an English IPA before but I will put this one through the brewery on monday. Gotta love RDO's.


66 IPA Street
English IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 15.900
Total Hops (g): 330.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.066 (P): 16.1
Colour (SRM): 10.5 (EBC): 20.7
Bitterness (IBU): 47.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 87
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
13.000 kg Perle malt (81.76%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (6.29%)
0.400 kg Crystal 120 (2.52%)
1.500 kg Golden Promise Malt (9.43%)

Hop Bill
----------------
66.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (1 g/l)
66.0 g Aurora Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/l)
66.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/l)
66.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/l)
66.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Dry Hop) (1 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18c with Wyeast 1275 - Thames Valley Ale

Notes
----------------
15 min hop addition are cube hops, cubes to be slow chilled in ice bath after filling.

5 min hop addition to be hop tea using 2L of reheated wort from cube.

22g of dry hop to each cube at day 4 of ferment


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## winkle (30/4/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Never brewed an English IPA before but I will put this one through the brewery on monday. Gotta love RDO's.
> 
> 
> 66 IPA Street
> ...



"Milking the cow" comp?


----------



## bradsbrew (30/4/11)

winkle said:


> "Milking the cow" comp?



I was thinking a swap beer but now that you mention it I may just rename it to "Luckona IPA". 

Cheers


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (30/4/11)

Smurto's landlord is on the agenda today. Birko is coming up to temp now. 

97%MO
3% caraaroma
Fuggles @ 60 for 27ibu
ekg @ 15 for 8.5 ibu
and styrians at flame out. 

happy days.


----------



## manticle (30/4/11)

Variation on my duvel homage for the Vic case swap (with a few bottles for home testers)

48% Dingemans pilsner
48% weyermans pilsner
2% Briess Victory

29.7 IBU saaz and styrian [email protected] 60 (50:50 each)
3.1 IBU saaz and [email protected] 10 (50:50)

Decoction step mash 
55 for 10
62 for 10
69 for 50
72 for 20
Mash out

Wy 1388

30 L batch size.

Brewing salts to suit (CaCl2 and CaSO4) and 900g dextrose added incrementally after FG.


----------



## grod5 (30/4/11)

manticle said:


> Variation on my duvel homage for the Vic case swap (with a few bottles for home testers)
> 
> 48% Dingemans pilsner
> 48% weyermans pilsner
> 2% Briess Victory




Manticle,

Are those pilsner malts so different that you couldn't use just one?

My brew shop guy had none of the Dingemans for my order yesterday (brewing tomorrow) so he gave me Weyermann instead so I am interested to know.

daniel


----------



## manticle (30/4/11)

I based my original recipe on the suggested duvel grist from brew like a monk which suggests they use 3 different Belgian pilsner malts. I'm aiming to give dimension which belies the idea that it's just one pale malt.

I love both Weyermans and Dingemans so the character they both give is welcome. They are not incredibly different but subtle character differences are notable. That said - I've yet to brew this recipe with just the one malt and see how it compares.

Hard to go wrong with either malt in my opinion.


----------



## outbreak (30/4/11)

Rye IPA

Batch Size (L): 23

Original Gravity (OG): 1.072
Bitterness (IBU): Not quite sure.
Mash Time: 90
Boil Time : 90


Grain Bill:

BB ALE 60% 
RYE 20%
Crystal 120 7.5%
Wheat 5%
Biscuit 5%

Hop Bill:

Magnum to 15 IBU @40min
Chinook to 25 IBU @40min
Cascade 20 grams into the cube
Centennial 20 Grams into the cube

I will draw three litres before I pitch and boil 30 grams each of Cascade and Centennial for 10min and a crap load of cascade at flame-out.

Misc:

Yeast Nutrient @ 10min
Wirfloc @ 10min


This is my first go at recipe formulation.... Well, at least the rye smelt good while mashing. Stuffed up whirlpool a little bit of hotbreak/trub got in the cube, but all should be good. Missed my volumes and had to top up cube with 2l of boiling water. 

I will throw it on a 1272 yeast cake during the week. 


Im making a randal tomorrow, so i may just test it out on this brew.


----------



## haysie (1/5/11)

Brown Ale today and my [email protected] Pacific clone tomorrow.



Style: 10C. American Brown Ale

Description:

Dark malts added at end of mash, steep for 15 minutes before running off and
sparging.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Target Volume [ltr (gal)]: 22.00 (5.81)
Alcohol By Volume: 5.23%

Estimated Original Gravity [SG]: 1.052
Estimated Final Gravity [SG]: 1.013
Estimated Attenuation: 75.00%
Estimated Mash Efficiency: 70.00%

Bitterness [IBU]: 34.87
Color [SRM(EBC)]: 12.24 (24.12)

BU:GU ratio: 0.670
Balance: 1.392

Balance <1 sweeter malty beer, >1 more bitter beer, =1 balanced beer.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fermentables:

Weight [gms(lbs)] Type Gravity [SG] Weight %
30.00 (0.07) Black (Patent) Malt 1.000 0.56%
350.00 (0.77) Brown Malt 1.003 6.51%
4000.00 (8.82) Pilsner (Joe White) 1.039 74.35%
1000.00 (2.20) Vienna Malt 1.010 18.59%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hops:

Hop Utilisation Method: Tinseth

Weight [gms(lbs)] Type AA% IBU IBU% Time[Mins]
30.00 (1.06) Amarillo 8.00% 22.68 65.04% 45.00
30.00 (1.06) Cascade 5.75% 10.75 30.84% 20.00
10.00 (0.35) Cascade 5.75% 1.18 3.38% 5.00
10.00 (0.35) Cascade 5.75% 0.26 0.73% 1.00
10.00 (0.35) Cascade 5.75% 0.00 0.00% 0.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yeast:

Type Atten % Min temp [C(F)] Max temp [C(F)]
American Ale - Wyeast 1056 75.00% 15.00 (59.00) 22.00 (71.60)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Miscellaneous:

Name Type Use Amount Time[Mins]
Whirfloc Fining Boil 0.00 (0.00) [gms (oz)] 10.0
Yeast Nutrient Other Boil 4.00 (1.06) [ltr (gal)] 5.0
5.2 Buffer Wateragent Mash 7.00 (0.25) [gms (oz)] 
Calc Chloride Wateragent Mash 5.00 (0.18) [gms (oz)] 
Chalk Wateragent Mash 2.00 (0.07) [gms (oz)] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mash schedule:

Name Type Temperature [C(F)] Time [Mins]
Sacchrification Infusion 66.00 (150.80) 75

www.brewtoolz.com


----------



## manticle (1/5/11)

manticle said:


> Decoction step mash
> 55 for 10
> 62 for 10
> 69 for 50
> ...



My handy immersion element just decided to stop working so step mash schedule is more like 

55 for unknown, add extra hot water after stirring with ineffective element wondering why temp isn't increasing.
Swear at element, pull off housing in frustration, spike self in chest with bits of metal and rip favourite t-shirt.
Get to 59, remove decoction, get to 62 for longer than anticipated.
Boil decoction, get main mash to 69. Leave until next decoction has boiled for a bit.

Hopefully there's still a point to mashing out. Water volumes in tun currently unknown.

Supposed to be my case swap beer. If it turns out OK, I'll never be able to repeat it. If it turns out shit, then I won't force anyone else to drink it.

Least enjoyable brewday I've had in a while.


----------



## haysie (1/5/11)

Hope your day gets better and you wernt tempted to use that super dooper watch my eyes light up chinese immersion heater.


----------



## winkle (1/5/11)

manticle said:


> My handy immersion element just decided to stop working so step mash schedule is more like
> 
> 55 for unknown, add extra hot water after stirring with ineffective element wondering why temp isn't increasing.
> Swear at element, pull off housing in frustration, spike self in chest with bits of metal and rip favourite t-shirt.
> ...



You have to have one of those days every so often, just to remind you how good a hassle free day is :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (1/5/11)

haysie said:


> super dooper watch my eyes light up chinese immersion heater.



Learnt my lesson on that one a long time ago.

Cheers guys.

Kitchen smells like decoction mashing so it can't be all bad. Just means I need to adjust a few things next few brewdays till I can either replace my immersion or work out something else.


----------



## raven19 (1/5/11)

manticle said:


> Least enjoyable brewday I've had in a while.



Can I recommend a RIMS upgrade fella? :icon_cheers: 

Bugger about the element though.


----------



## manticle (1/5/11)

RIMS is a way off for me. Need to build a brewstand, finish the HLT, motorise my mill, set up a proper fermentation fridge, think about kegging and get into proper slanting. Then and only then will I think about rimming herman without bodily fluid exchange being involved.

Ended up with way too much in the kettle so extended boil is the go. Can only be a good thing with all that pilsner malt. Think my conversion rate was OK though. Around 1055 currently - aiming for 30 L at 1060


----------



## goomboogo (1/5/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I was thinking a swap beer but now that you mention it I may just rename it to "Luckona IPA".
> 
> Cheers



You're showing your age.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/5/11)

Just boiling this at the moment:


Crankie Geordie Brown Ale - Northern English Brown Ale
================================================================================
Batch Size: 23.000 L
Boil Size: 26.000 L
Boil Time: 1.000 hr
Efficiency: 75%%
OG: 1.040
FG: 1.010
ABV: 3.9%%
Bitterness: 23.4 IBUs (Tinseth)
Color: 24 SRM (Morey)

Fermentables
================================================================================
Name Type Amount Mashed Late Yield Color
British chocolate malt, Pale Grain 200.000 g No  No 54%% 325 L
CaraRed Grain 250.000 g No No 74%% 22 L
Carahell Grain 250.000 g No No 74%% 12 L
Crystal Heritage Grain 250.000 g No No 74%% 75 L
Oats, Golden Naked Adjunct 250.000 g No No 71%% 6 L
Perle Malt Bairds Grain 4.000 kg No No 82%% 3 L
Rye malt, Caramel Weyermanns Grain 250.000 g No No 54%% 90 L
Total grain: 5.450 kg

Hops
================================================================================
Name Alpha Amount Use Time Form IBU
Bobek 5.6%% 16.000 g Boil 15.000 min Pellet 4.9
First Gold 7.9%% 20.000 g Boil 1.000 hr Pellet 17.3
First Gold 7.9%% 6.000 g Boil 0.000 s Pellet 0.0
Nelson Sauvin 11.5%% 2.000 g Boil 15.000 min Pellet 1.2
Pacific Hallertauer NZ 4.4%% 3.000 g Boil 0.000 s Pellet 0.0

Yeast
================================================================================
Name Type Form Amount Stage
British Ale yeast Windsor Ale Liquid 0.000 mL Primary

Mash
================================================================================
Name Type Amount Temp Target Time
Infusion 0.000 mL 65.000 C 65.000 C 0.000 s

Notes
================================================================================

Mash Perle and Oats at 65 degrees, seperate mash for darker grains (balance) at 72 degrees mash


Goomba


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/11)

Doing my signature mild - first batch of the year. 

Guess who's still got 2K of JW Choc Chit in the Freezer. B) B) B) B) 

Trying Willamette instead of Northdown as the bitterer, and Ross's dried yeast mix to see how it goes. 

By the way, Camden New Jersey has just sacked half its police force due to the GFC so it's now twice as dangerous to visit.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/5/11)

BribieG said:


> Doing my signature mild - first batch of the year.
> 
> Guess who's still got 2K of JW Choc Chit in the Freezer. B) B) B) B)
> 
> ...



Do you have a recipe for this one bribie? I'm looking at getting a mild down after my stout and dark ale done.

Goomba


----------



## NickB (4/5/11)

Bashed out these two over my long long weekend  Glad to be moved (finally) and back into the brewing....



Recipe: Daylight Savings RauchBier 3
Style: 22A-Smoke-Flavored and Wood-Aged Beer-Classic Rauchbier

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG
Expected OG: 1.057 SG
Expected FG: 1.014 SG
Expected ABV: 5.8 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 26.8
Expected Color: 29.6 EBC
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 12 degC

Fermentables
German Smoked Malt 5.100 kg (95.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.200 kg (3.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Black Malt 0.070 kg (1.3 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker (2.4 % alpha) 90 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 6 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1007-German Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: 66C

********************


Recipe: Cream Ale 2
Style: 6A-Light Hybrid Beer-Cream Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.033 SG
Expected OG: 1.049 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG
Expected ABV: 4.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 17.8
Expected Color: 6.8 EBC
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Pale 4.000 kg (80.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Flaked Corn/Maize 1.000 kg (20.0 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Willamette (4.9 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
US Willamette (4.9 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1056-American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


Cheers!


----------



## pdilley (4/5/11)

Chinese Rice Wine

2 kilos of glutinous rice, cooked
4 of the small compressed balls of Chinese Yeast (includes moulds for converting starch to simpler sugars as well) smashed to powder in a mortal and pestle and sprinkled throughout


Not much to it really.
Still not had time to set up any brewery as building fencing each weekend for the property so Chinese Rice Wine it is for now.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Golani51 (4/5/11)

Brewer Pete said:


> Chinese Rice Wine
> 
> 2 kilos of glutinous rice, cooked
> 4 of the small compressed balls of Chinese Yeast (includes moulds for converting starch to simpler sugars as well) smashed to powder in a mortal and pestle and sprinkled throughout
> ...



There was a very good link to an article going through this step-by-step (simple I know but went into a bit more discussion). Anyone know where it is??

R


----------



## pdilley (4/5/11)

ThirstyBoy posted an article. Possibly in non-beer brewing.

Edit: found LINK

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## ashley_leask (5/5/11)

Brewing this right now, also brewing outside for the first time.

After having a lot of S&W Pacific Ale lately, had to get me some Galaxy in something. :icon_drool2: 

Australian Wheat 
American Wheat or Rye Beer 


Type: All Grain
Date: 13/04/2011 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Ashley 
Boil Size: 31.59 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Gear - 60m Boil 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.60 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 
2.60 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 

5.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [13.50 %] (15 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [13.50 %] (5 min) Hops 8.8 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Safale American (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.73 % 
Bitterness: 24.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 4.0 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body Total Grain Weight: 5.20 kg 
Sparge Water: 2.80 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Full Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 34.00 L of water at 69.6 C 67.0 C 
0 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C


----------



## argon (5/5/11)

Just finishing the sparge on a double batch of landlord:
1048og
97% tffmgp
3% cararoma
34ibu by way of EKG and styrian
1469


----------



## malt_shovel (5/5/11)

Was up until 1:30 this morning commissioning my newly acquired 3v system. 

First time using a March Pump.
First time fly-sparging.
First time using a conical fermentor.
First time using an air-stone. 
First time using a false-bottom mash tun
First time milling my own grain. 

You get the picture. 

Managed to knock out around 40 litres of 1.051 SG wort from 100% marris otter (5% was toasted in the oven for a little while to try something a bit different), with 28IBU from EKG and Styrian Goldings and 2.5Ltr 1469 starter for good measure. Should be beer in a few days.

Cheers
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## vykuza (5/5/11)

malt_shovel said:


> Was up until 1:30 this morning commissioning my newly acquired 3v system.
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:




Good on you malt shovel! Here's hoping you get many good batches out of it, each one more delicious than the last.

To contribute, I've got this mashing - an ale swap out of a smoked lager I did a little while back - original recipe from the Mad Fermentationist.



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Senor Smokey Ale
Brewer: Nick
Asst Brewer: Betty the Dog
Style: Specialty Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 7.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 23.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.60 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 32.00 % 
1.60 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 32.00 % 
1.60 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 32.00 % 
0.20 kg Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (35.0 SRM) Grain 4.00 % 
35.00 gm Spalter Select [5.70 %] (40 min) Hops 18.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Spalter Select [5.70 %] (10 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 33.00 L of water at 72.7 C 68.0 C


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/5/11)

32% smoked malt! Holy crap on a cracker!

How did the lager turn out of this one?

Goomba


----------



## vykuza (5/5/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> 32% smoked malt! Holy crap on a cracker!
> 
> How did the lager turn out of this one?
> 
> Goomba




Excuse my language, but ******* fantastic. About 1/4 of it was gone before it was even fully carbonated. 

It's Weyermann smoked mault, not peated smoked malt to be clear.

Don't fear the smoke - it was nothing as dramatic as Schlenkerla.


----------



## argon (6/5/11)

Ended up getting 85% for this Landlord that is in cubes this morning waiting for a starter. First time crushing my own grain with the new MM2. Used to get a consistent 75% with store bought grain. Got it set at 0.035inch (0.889mm) after reading this Braukaiser page. Nothing a little extra hopping couldn't fix to balance it out.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Landlord 3
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 43.00 L 
Boil Size: 52.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 9.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.50 kg Ale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 96.59 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 3.41 % 
60.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] (60 min) Hops 15.8 IBU 
60.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] (20 min) Hops 9.6 IBU 
90.00 gm Styrian Goldings [6.50 %] (10 min)Cube Hop Hops 10.7 IBU 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8.80 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 23.00 L of water at 71.9 C 64.5 C 


Notes:
------
estimated mash pH 5.36




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## argon (6/5/11)

Second half of the double brewday turned out a bit perplexing. Did a Belgian Blond similar to one i'd done before that turned out quite nice.

Ended up with an OG of 1.048 (with sugar addition 1.055 aiming for 1.064) but ended up with probably 5-7L more than intended. I think i may have accidentally added an extra 5L or more to one of the sparges. Didn't catch it till i was filling the cubes and there was heaps still left in the kettle. Not too upset will still be a nice beer i think.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Belgian Blond I
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Blond Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 43.00 L 
Boil Size: 52.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 5.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 29.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.50 kg Pilsner (Bohemian) - Floor Malted) Malt (WGrain 75.02 % 
1.00 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.83 % 
1.00 kg Munich I Malt (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 8.83 % 
0.08 kg Caraaroma Malt (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 0.71 % 
50.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] (60 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 
30.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] (45 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Czech Saaz [5.00 %] (45 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Czech Saaz [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
2.00 tsp Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.75 kg Table Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 6.62 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) [StarYeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.58 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 27.00 L of water at 71.5 C 64.0 C 



Notes:
------
Table Sugar added to primary after 7 days when starting to ramp up 1C per day up to 21C
estimated mash pH 5.45

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## manticle (6/5/11)

Some kind of grand cru type thing tomorrow.

25 L Final volume

4 kg Dingeman's pils
4 kg weyerman pils
500g JW wheat
300g briess victory

35g [email protected] 60 (4.5%)
35 Styrian [email protected] (2.7%)
20g [email protected]
[email protected]

Wyeast forbidden fruit

OG 1077
FG hopefully 1012
IBU 30

Mash 62 for 10, 68 for 50, 70 for 10, mashout.

Decoct portion after hitting 68, add back to mashout.
3g CaCl2 and 3g CaSO4 each to mash and boil.
70% efficiency.


----------



## outbreak (6/5/11)

Belgian Wit

Batch Size (L): 23

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
Bitterness (IBU): Not quite sure.
Mash Time: 90
Boil Time : 90


Grain Bill
Rolled Wheat 42%
Weyermann Pilsner 46%
Munich 2%
Rolled Oats 10%

Hop Bill:

Hopefully there is some sort of noble hop in the fridge!



Misc:

Coriander
Dried Orange Peel (am having to source this in the morning)
Dried Chamomile
Contemplating some wholemeal flour in the boil for haze

Mash Schedule:

Not sure how I will mash yet, but I think I will just do as per Brewing Classic Styles as this is my first Wit


Yeast:

Wyeast 3944


----------



## warra48 (7/5/11)

Almost finished mashing, and about to start the run off.

Munich Dunkel
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 % 

4070.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 81.40 % 
660.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 13.20 % 
100.00 gm Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 2.00 % 
100.00 gm Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 2.00 % 
70.00 gm Carafa Special T2 (1150.0 EBC) Grain 1.40 % 
16.00 gm Hallertau NZ [8.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 13.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Tettnang [4.10 %] (60 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
28.00 gm Strisslespalt [3.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.048-1.056 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.010-1.016 SG) 
Estimated Color: 30.9 EBC (27.6-55.2 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 27.2 IBU (18.0-28.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 8.2 AAU 

Mashing at 66C.

I'm reduced to dry yeast. My starter of liquid yeast harvested from my previous lager failed. So I'm using 2 Pkgs SafLager S-23. Ferment at 10C for 3 weeks, then into the lagering fridge while mrs warra and I visit France, Belgium, Germany, and Nederland.


----------



## Newbee(r) (7/5/11)

Finally have my BIAB setup complete and first AG brew to go on today. Will be getting stuck in after lunch (given it's so farking cold in Canberra now!!) and would appreciate any thoughts on the following recipe I put together in brewmate. Setup is crown urn 40L concealed element ( thanks Ross), skyhook pulley system and wort chiller hooked up to the water tank...

I am wondering if 29L will be enough liquid given its all new season dried hop flowers ( great crop this year!) and the size of the grain bill? Am assuming 70% efficiency based on other biab posts to date. will do a mashout to increase efficiency and pull the bag out at 76 degrees as Thirsty B suggests. 

b]First BIAB [/b] (English Bitter )

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 7.5 (EBC): 14.8
Bitterness (IBU): 10.7 (Average)

90% Maris Otter Malt (4700g)
10% Crystal 20 (522g

0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Aroma)
0.7 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with Safale S-04


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (7/5/11)

I'm doing two ofthe recipes for the AHA Big Brew Day - the wit and IPA.
(I've slightly modified the late hop additions for a quicker turn around - but close)
link
About to get cracking


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> Finally have my BIAB setup complete and first AG brew to go on today. Will be getting stuck in after lunch (given it's so farking cold in Canberra now!!) and would appreciate any thoughts on the following recipe I put together in brewmate. Setup is crown urn 40L concealed element ( thanks Ross), skyhook pulley system and wort chiller hooked up to the water tank...
> 
> I am wondering if 29L will be enough liquid given its all new season dried hop flowers ( great crop this year!) and the size of the grain bill? Am assuming 70% efficiency based on other biab posts to date. will do
> 0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Aroma)
> ...



I find that Brewmate tends to underestimate the volume of strike liquor for BIAB - not a drama as you'll soon make adjustments almost without thinking - but I'd seriously go 33L and see how you go, especially with hop flowers. After a few brews, once you hit the sweet spot just mark the sight tube with a permanent marker. I take it you will be enclosing the flowers in a hopsock as they'll block the urn almost instantly. A great hop bag is Ross's 2 ft square bag for about $8, pegged round the top of the urn and chuck a few SS spoons or something in to stop it billowing up. 

Recipe looks great but I'd be looking at a Wyeast (liquid yeast snob I guess :lol: )


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (7/5/11)

+1 on what BribieG says on strike water. I use about 32-33L for a 20L brew (90 minute boil). With that grain bill you might even need a bit more. Enjoy your first BIAB - you never look back.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## MitchDudarko (7/5/11)

Recipe: Kent the Mild
Brewer: Mitch Dudarko
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 22.89 L
Estimated OG: 1.032 SG
Estimated Color: 30.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.32 % 
0.10 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.80 %] (60 min) Hops 24.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.80 %] (10 min)  Hops 4.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs London Ale (White Labs #WLP013) Yeast-Ale 


Thinking I might drop the choc malt. Will pull off 4L of first runnings to boil down.


----------



## Newbee(r) (7/5/11)

BribieG said:


> I find that Brewmate tends to underestimate the volume of strike liquor for BIAB - not a drama as you'll soon make adjustments almost without thinking - but I'd seriously go 33L and see how you go, especially with hop flowers. After a few brews, once you hit the sweet spot just mark the sight tube with a permanent marker. I take it you will be enclosing the flowers in a hopsock as they'll block the urn almost instantly. A great hop bag is Ross's 2 ft square bag for about $8, pegged round the top of the urn and chuck a few SS spoons or something in to stop it billowing up.
> 
> Recipe looks great but I'd be looking at a Wyeast (liquid yeast snob I guess :lol: )




Awesome, thanks for that - will go to 33l and add a touch more malt to keep the alcohol where I like it. Yep have 2 hop bags ready to go (will pick up a hop sock when Ross has them back in stock). Thanks for the tip re the weights for the bags. Cheers

J


----------



## malt_shovel (7/5/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> Finally have my BIAB setup complete and first AG brew to go on today. Will be getting stuck in after lunch (given it's so farking cold in Canberra now!!) and would appreciate any thoughts on the following recipe I put together in brewmate. Setup is crown urn 40L concealed element ( thanks Ross), skyhook pulley system and wort chiller hooked up to the water tank...
> 
> I am wondering if 29L will be enough liquid given its all new season dried hop flowers ( great crop this year!) and the size of the grain bill? Am assuming 70% efficiency based on other biab posts to date. will do a mashout to increase efficiency and pull the bag out at 76 degrees as Thirsty B suggests.
> 
> ...



Probably a little late now, but if possible i would try to up the bittering to around 30IBU as a minimum for your estimated OG:FG.

Turn on Brewmate's "style nazi" to help get an idea of where these values should sit if you are aiming for a particular style.

Cheers
:beer:


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> Awesome, thanks for that - will go to 33l and add a touch more malt to keep the alcohol where I like it. Yep have 2 hop bags ready to go (will pick up a hop sock when Ross has them back in stock). Thanks for the tip re the weights for the bags. Cheers
> 
> J



I gave my 2 hop socks (the ones with the plastic tops and sock like bottoms) away to people at my last brew day, I find the hops - especially flowers - seem to get a better boil in the plain bags.


----------



## Newbee(r) (7/5/11)

BribieG said:


> I gave my 2 hop socks (the ones with the plastic tops and sock like bottoms) away to people at my last brew day, I find the hops - especially flowers - seem to get a better boil in the plain bags.




Thanks Bribie and Malt

Actually no, well in time to adjust the recipe. Had a fun interlude with the new urn that didn't work on setup (post 33L going in) but fixed that easily (they really are simple kit inside!) so 30min into mash time. I have some pride of ringwood hop flowers still - last season but frozen so will add 20g of them at 60 boil to bump it up. Was chasing a hop sock but people seem to be out of stock - bought a large hop bag and a medium hop bag so can do two clean additions in the interim. 

DAMN my garage smells great with the fresh wort! 

Jake


----------



## Newbee(r) (7/5/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> Thanks Bribie and Malt
> 
> Actually no, well in time to adjust the recipe. Had a fun interlude with the new urn that didn't work on setup (post 33L going in) but fixed that easily (they really are simple kit inside!) so 30min into mash time.




Ok had a cracker of a first biab once I got going. Everything went pretty much to plan, got 23L in the fermenter with 33L in and 2 left in the urn, at 1.060 instead of 1.050 as planned. Looks like efficiency was better than 70%. Not able to calculate efficiency on Brewmate - is there a calculation I can use? 

Wort chiller dropped the wort from boil to 24 degrees in 10 minutes!


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (7/5/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> Ok had a cracker of a first biab once I got going. Everything went pretty much to plan, got 23L in the fermenter with 33L in and 2 left in the urn, at 1.060 instead of 1.050 as planned. Looks like efficiency was better than 70%. Not able to calculate efficiency on Brewmate - is there a calculation I can use?
> 
> Wort chiller dropped the wort from boil to 24 degrees in 10 minutes!



I think you can in brewmate - go to brewday and bottom right corner is the actual brewhouse efficiency. I started off on 70% efficiency - now I set it at 80%.
Go the BIAB
Cheers
BBB


----------



## keifer33 (7/5/11)

Just crushed the grain for this mixed beer - using up a mixture of grains and testing it on some new equipment so tomorrow morning should be an interesting. The odd batch size is to hopefully get nearly the right amount into my cube for no chilling. Calcd the 10min and 0mins but will try to do a small boil using around 3lts of the wort the day I transfer into fermenter.



Recipe: Testing Testing APA
Brewer: Keith
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 19.78 L 
Boil Size: 26.32 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 10.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3000.00 gm Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 69.77 % 
1000.00 gm Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 23.26 % 
150.00 gm Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 3.49 % 
80.00 gm Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 1.86 % 
70.00 gm Crystal Malt - Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 1.63 % 
15.00 gm Galena [11.70 %] (45 min) Hops 21.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Apollo [18.90 %] (10 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Apollo [18.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs US-05 (Safale #US-05) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale


----------



## Barry (8/5/11)

Have mashed in a Belgian Pale Ale and Southern English Brown, have had breakfast and will add the mash out water in 20 mins. Been trying different approaches with BPA, all OK but not quite on the spot. With the SEB I have increased the grain bill, will collect only 20L and add 10L of sparge water to it plus boil down the first 2L of runnings to try and get that depth of flavour I am after.
It is a great morning. Need to pick up a fridge during the wort settling and be at a Mother's Day lunch my 12.30 pm. 
Life's great.


----------



## ashley_leask (8/5/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> I am wondering if 29L will be enough liquid given its all new season dried hop flowers ( great crop this year!) and the size of the grain bill? Am assuming 70% efficiency based on other biab posts to date. will do a mashout to increase efficiency and pull the bag out at 76 degrees as Thirsty B suggests.



I have the same urn as you and start with 34L for a 60 minute boil. I boil off 3L per hour, lose about 3L to grain absorbtion on 5 kg grainbill and leave 4-5L in the bottom of the urn (break material etc). Unless you've mounted a pickup tube in yours, that's about tap level.

Good luck with your first brewday.

Ash


----------



## Newbee(r) (8/5/11)

Another Ash said:


> I have the same urn as you and start with 34L for a 60 minute boil. I boil off 3L per hour, lose about 3L to grain absorbtion on 5 kg grainbill and leave 4-5L in the bottom of the urn (break material etc). Unless you've mounted a pickup tube in yours, that's about tap level.
> 
> Good luck with your first brewday.
> 
> Ash



Thanks Ash - subsequent post above gives results - I watched the wort chiller do its thing and the fluid condensed/reduced pretty significantly with it, and seemed to leave all the break material in what looked more like 2 ltrs, so was able to let tap run dry (not tipping the urn and no pickup tube) with clear wort coming through. 

Cheers - AG convert


----------



## Fourstar (8/5/11)

found some 5 grain porridge in the health food aisle at woolies a few weeks back so i decided on a 6 grain oatmeal stout! 

Rolled Oats, Tritacle, Rye, Barley & Rice make up the "oatmeal/porridge". To make it 6 grain, i added some wheat to the mash.  


6 Grain (Oatmeal) stout. 
Oatmeal Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 8/05/2011 
Batch Size: 35.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 45.78 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 66.04 % 
1.00 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 9.43 % 
0.80 kg 5 grain porridge (1.7 SRM) Grain 7.55 % 
0.50 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 4.72 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.72 % 
0.40 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 3.77 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 3.77 % 
15.00 gm Challenger [6.60 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 7.1 IBU 
31.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 26.8 IBU 
22.00 gm Challenger [6.60 %] (10 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.063 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.019 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.81 % 
Bitterness: 37.3 IBU
Est Color: 33.9 SRM

Mash Profile 
60 min Mash In Add 32.15 L of water at 71.5 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 16.08 L of water at 88.8 C 73.0 C 

Notes 
boil to 35L batch size and top up with 10L of boiled water to cube 2x 20L
will reduce to 1.050 @ 32IBU~ 
15g cacl2- 5g boil 10g mash


----------



## domix (8/5/11)

First mash ever yesterday. Partial stout brewed in a bag in an esky.
I didn't expect it to exactly to plan, and it didn't.
No major headaches, just more runnings than my 20L pot could fit so did two side-by-side boils.

No chilled in kettles, topped up to 23L and got 1.066 OG
Not sure exactly how to work out efficiency, but thats the exact number BrewSmith gives me for 75%

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 16.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 104.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 36.70 % 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 45.87 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 7.34 % 
0.30 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 5.50 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 3.67 % 
0.05 kg Black Malt (Bairds) (1300.0 EBC) Grain 0.92 % 
80.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (50 min) Hops 33.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## ekul (10/5/11)

Just testing out my new POR flowers from ellerslie.

Doing a coopers pale ale with rice

46L
7.2kg ale malt
1kg rice
.440kg wheat
60g darkcrystal

I found out recently that if i pitch coopers yeast on one of the cubes and s-189 i get two beers, a coopers pale ale and an aussie lager. I'm not much of a fan of australian lagers, but my dad is so i make sure there's a keg in there for him.


Anyway these flowers are smelling tops!


----------



## Nevalicious (10/5/11)

ekul said:


> Just testing out my new POR flowers from ellerslie.
> 
> Doing a coopers pale ale with rice
> 
> ...



Nice Ekul... I bought the POR from Ellerslie too (1kg, so heres hoping I dont get sick of Coopers  )

I make a similar recipe, but sans the rice... Care to share why you use rice in your recipe too?? Trial and error or... Looks ok is all! 

I love my CPA clone I make, and swore I WILL NEVER change the recipe... Sell the idea to me. The idea of the aussie lager is a good one too! :beerbang: 

Thanks

Nev


----------



## argon (11/5/11)

Going to try a split double batch tomorrow morning - American Brown Ale / Northern English Brown Ale. Same kettle hops. Different cube hops and yeast.

Thinking i might up the Munich another 5% for a bit more maltiness?


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Little Fella's Brown Ale
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale / Northern English Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 43.00 L 
Boil Size: 52.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 18.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 39.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Ale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 68.29 % 
2.00 kg Munich I Malt (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 19.51 % 
0.75 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SRM)Grain 7.32 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt - Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (33Grain 1.95 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt Dark (Thomas Fawcett) (121.8 Grain 1.95 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.0 SRMGrain 0.98 % 

Kettle Hops
100.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] (60 min) Hops 26.2 IBU 

Cube Hops 1 
40.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (10 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 

Cube Hops 2 
40.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.8 IBU

8.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.25 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 27.00 L of water at 72.5 C 65.0 C 


Notes:
------
Cube 1 = 40 Chinook + 40 Cascade (39.8IBU) US05 - American Brown
Cube 2 = 40 EKG (30IBU) WY1469 - Northern English Brown
estimated mash pH 5.32


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (11/5/11)

Mashed in on a bit of a mongrel "using up some leftovers" beer tonight. Sort of an American amber with german malt, NZ hops and english yeast. 


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Mongrel Amber
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.62 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 29.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 77.67 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 9.71 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 5.83 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 2.91 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 1.94 % 
0.10 kg Pale Choc (700.0 EBC) Grain 1.94 % 
25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz B [8.60 %] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz B [8.60 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 

It's cold outside so as an added bonus I've had a bit of a Bribie moment see below...


----------



## winkle (11/5/11)

Hopefully tomorrow night, but probably after the weekend I'm going to take a small step out of the Belgian rut I'm currently in.

*Galactic Dark Matter*
India Black Ale


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20 L
Brewer: Winkle
Boil Size: 25 L
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00%
Ingredients

4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)
0.180 kg Wheat Chocolate Malt (at end of mash)
5.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops 
5.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (Cube Hop) Hops
10.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (5 min) Hops
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.2 IBU
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (15 min) Hops 17.4 IBU
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
0.25 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Newbee(r) (13/5/11)

[/quote]

Just measured the grains and the US-05 starter is crusting up nicely for tomorrow's brew.  

Dry hopped last weekend's english bitter with pilgrim 1L french press (pellets) and then EK goldings 1 L french press. A month wait is going to be an eternity..... Thank goodness for the 2 cases of partial mash stout and 1 of Nelson Pale Ale to see me through otherwise I might have to buy some!! (still going to be close :huh: )

*Extra Special English Bitter

*Batch size: 23L
Starting volume: 32L
Efficiency: 75%
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 9.3 (EBC): 18.3
Bitterness (IBU): 37.4 (Average)

95% Maris Otter Malt (4.8Kg)
5% JWM Dark Crystal (300g)

1.3 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1.3 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


----------



## vic45 (13/5/11)

Starting as early as I can manage tomorrow, after kids ballet etc, etc.

Billygoat Mild

2kg Maris Otter
1.5kg Wey Munich 1
.230 Wey Caraaroma
.110 JW Chocolate

28g 4.7% EKG at 60
14g 4.7% EKG at 10

Single step infusion at 69c for 90
20 c Fermentation with craftbrewer dry English ale.

Hoping to serve this on Beer Engine at Billygoats on June 5th.


----------



## bullsneck (14/5/11)

Mild
OG 1.032
IBU 20

71% Ale Malt
11% Light Crystal
8% Amber Malt (no biscuit malt at LHBS)
8% Dark Crystal
2% Chocolate

15g Northern Brewer @ 60 to 15IBU
20g Styrian Goldings @ 15 to 5IBU

WYeast 1968 London ESB Ale Yeast

Mash @ 68 for 90minutes
Calcium Sulphate and Calcium Chloride added to mash and boil (10g all up)

Edit - spelling


----------



## outbreak (14/5/11)

Northern English Brown Ale

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 
Alcohol (ABV): 5.24 %
Colour (SRM): 16.2 (EBC): 31.9
Bitterness (IBU): 28.3 (Average)

77.8% Golden Promise Malt
8.3% Brown Malt
5.6% Crystal 40
5.5% Amber Malt
2.8% Chocolate, Pale

1.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Ill ferment with Wyeast 1968

Ended up mashing for 3 hours.... Hopefully it doesn't have a negative effect! To busy socializing and having coffee!


----------



## kenlock (15/5/11)

First experience with dough balls and a stuck sparge, which I had to solve by empting mash tun into the kettle, in which I put a BIAB bag and then pulled. But not to be detered I have mashed the next brew but placed the bag in the mash tun just in case. Was my first experience with Maris Otter. Tis' going to be a longer than anticipated day.

Anyway here are the recipes. Trying to get something close to Punk IPA and Hardcore Imperial IPA.

Recipe: Caber Toss IPA 
Brewer: Ken Lockhart
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.68 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 62.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.23 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 100.00 % 
35.61 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (90 min) Hops 62.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
40.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
40.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.23 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 18.89 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 


Recipe: Caber Toss IIPA
Brewer: Ken
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.68 L
Estimated OG: 1.083 SG
Estimated Color: 10.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 150.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.63 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 85.92 % 
0.92 kg Caramalt (15.2 SRM) Grain 9.15 % 
0.49 kg Munich Malt (7.6 SRM) Grain 4.93 % 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (Dry Hop 7 Hops - 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.40 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
70.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (90 min) Hops 103.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (30 min) Hops 31.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (20 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
50.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469-PC) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 10.04 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 28.11 L of water at 70.8 C 65.0 C


----------



## jasonharley (15/5/11)

Osama Double Tap Lager 22L

"Two shots in the head"!!!!!

4.1 kg of Weyermann Pilsner Malt

1.1 kg of plain cooked rice 

0.2 kg of Carapils



21 g of Pride of Ringwood Hops AA = 9.8% at 60 mins

21 g of Pride of Ringwood Hops AA = 9.8% at 0 mins

40 g of East Kent Golding AA 5.5% (Dry hopped)


12 g of S-23 European Lager Yeast

0.5 Whirfloc tablet



Total water required 35.5L

Total grain 5.4 kg



Mash



64 deg C for 60min (11.3L with strike temp 74 deg C)

Mash out at 75 deg C for 20 min (add 6.5L of boiling water)

Sparge with balance water (17.8L at 75 deg C)



Boil for 90 min, 21g of POR hops boiled for last 60 min then21 g of POR hops plus a half whirfloc tablet in last 0 minutes of boil.



Fermented at 10 deg C. (lager min 3 weeks) 

 
Dry hop (EKG) after transferring from fermenter to corny keg


Target OG = 1050

Target FG = 1010

IBU = 23.3

SRM = 4.23

ABV = 5.1%


----------



## jbirbeck (16/5/11)

Beer geek breakfast clone from BYO mag with a couple of tweaks
1080
IBU 80 ish

43.1% Vienna (should ahve been ale)
12.3% oat malt
12.3% flaked oats
6.2% Caramunich
3.3%smoked malt
6.2%brown malt
4.2% pale choc
6.2% choc malt
6.2% Roast barley

80IBU Simcoe and Columbus @120m
2g/l Centennial @ flame out
2g/l Amarillo @ flame out

biggest prob was the oat malt not crushing.

Also did a Bock 1070
47% vienna
47%Dark Munich
4% Melanoidin
2% caramunich
IBU 25 Hallertau

And a Oktoberfest 1055

76% Vienna
18% Munich
2% Caramunich
4% Melanoidin
IBU 25 Aurora
1/2g/l hallertau at 10.


----------



## Pennywise (16/5/11)

Put this down yesterday

3.4kg MO
300g CaraAroma
20g EKG @ 5
15g EKG @ 30
rest EKG @ 60 for 31 IBU
Wyeast 1469

Bloody forgot to pitch yeast this morning, hope it's ok in the fridge till I get home. Never left one that long before pitching before :unsure:


----------



## NickB (16/5/11)

Just mashed this one in for comp season:


Recipe: Old Rifle Range Dark Mild 6
Style: 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.024 SG
Expected OG: 1.037 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 3.4 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 24.4
Expected Color: 33.9 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 69.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 2.700 kg (76.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Victory Malt 0.300 kg (8.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.150 kg (4.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Pale Chocolate Malt 0.125 kg (3.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.100 kg (2.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.100 kg (2.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Peated Malt 0.075 kg (2.1 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Fuggle (4.2 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 5 g used In Mash
Calcium Carbonate 5 g used In Mash
Gypsum 5 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1187-Ringwood Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (69C-156F)
Step: Rest at 69 degC for 90 mins

Cheers


----------



## manticle (16/5/11)

ESB

6.25 Simpsons MO
.57 Simpsons medium crystal
.28 Briess Victory

70% eff, Single infusion 67 degree.

30g [email protected] (4.8%)
30g [email protected] (5%)
10g [email protected] (9%)
20g [email protected] (5%)

NC

25 L

Attempted to fire up some yeast from a couple of young's bottles with no luck so currently stepping up a brewlabs slope of Thames valley II. A definite advantage to no chill - without it I would have either had to postpone the brew or settle for US05.


----------



## vic45 (16/5/11)

Brewed arvo shift yesterday, pitched at 1.45 this morning.

Hefeweizen no 3

4kg wey. wheat
1.4 wey pils
Tettnang at 60 to 15ibu
four step decoction 43,55,63,72
og 1055.
2 litre 3068 starter
Came home from work tonight and its spewing like a volcano.


----------



## Malted (18/5/11)

Robust Rye Porter?

What do you think about this recipe for a local brew challange? It has to be a robust porter with +15% rye. The only Rye I have available is Caramel Rye & Malted Rye. 
I thought MO and Munich as a base would compliment the rye?
*Comments?

*
Recipe: Malted's Stammtisch Rye Porter
Brewer: Ben
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.43 L
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 57.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.00 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (TF) (5.9 EBC) Grain 58.33 % 
0.80 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (6.0 EBC) Grain 13.33 % 
0.70 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11.67 % 
0.60 kg Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (69.0 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (950.0 EBC) Grain 3.33 % 
0.10 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 1.67 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (1460.0 EBC) Grain 1.67 % 
64.31 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 31.2 IBU 
8.90 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Burton Ale (White Labs #WLP023) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.65 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.76 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## Brewer_010 (18/5/11)

An english bitter for winter. I've never done a brew with just one (boil) hop addition before so I will be interested in seeing how it comes out.

Light Dry Extract 37.01 % 
Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 53.00 % 
Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) 5.00 % 
Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) 5.00 % 

60.00 gm Fuggles [5.50 %] (40 min) Hops 32.6 IBU 
40.00 gm Fuggles [5.50 %] (10 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 

0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 0.0 days) Misc 
British Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1335) [Starter 100 ml] Yeast-Ale


----------



## spaced (18/5/11)

Centennial IPA - "The Ex Wife"

Type: Extract
IBU: 66
OG: 1041
Est FG: 1006 - 1010
Est ABV: 4.1 - 4.7%

1.4Kg Sorghum Syrup @ 60 minutes
14g Centennial Hops @ 60 minutes
14g Centennial Hops @ 45 minutes
14g Centennial Hops @ 30 minutes
14g Centennial Hops @ 15 minutes
1 x whirlfloc tablet @ 15 minutes
10g Centennial Hops @ 0 minutes
1.4Kg Sorghum syrup @ 0 minutes
*** Cold Crash ***
1 x packet of Yeast nutrient
2 x packets of US-05 yeast

Smells awesome with all those hops.


----------



## Newbee(r) (19/5/11)

White Rabbit Clone (biab#3) (Northern English Brown Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 24.9 (EBC): 49.1
Bitterness (IBU): 31.9 (Average)
final volume: 23L

80% Maris Otter Malt
11% Munich II
6% Carafa II malt
3% Crystal 60

0.9 g/L Super Alpha (12% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Stickebract (14% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Pacific Gem (13.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1318 - London Ale III

Recipe for this weekend. Had to adjust the grains recommended in previous threads with what was available so won't be a perfect rabbit clone but should be extra tasty anyway. Removed the black malt due to the darker munich and carafa, so colour comes out the same, in fact just a little higher at these quantities. Officially addicted to all-grain. thinking a TT Landlord for next weekend.


----------



## jbirbeck (19/5/11)

Malted said:


> Robust Rye Porter?
> 
> What do you think about this recipe for a local brew challange? It has to be a robust porter with +15% rye. The only Rye I have available is Caramel Rye & Malted Rye.
> I thought MO and Munich as a base would compliment the rye?
> ...



The above will make a nice beer. very malt focussed. But I'm not sure it would nail a Robust porter.

My suggestions and they are suggestions only as the recipe will make a nice beer...increase your malted rye and halve the caramel rye. IBU seems a bit low given the OG -get the IBU's up to the high 30's low 40's even if you want to maintain the malt focus, 9g of EKG at 20m in a porter will add nothing - RP is a wide cat from low late hopping to high but you often barely notice 1g/l at 20m in a porter so 1/3rd of a gram per litre will be imperceptable. If you want the hop flavour gett he hopping up to 1.5g/l at 20m. I also think it needs more roasted grains...black patent, Choc etc. You've got 5% or so of roast in there at the mo. I'd prob add another 2% Choc say and I quite like the addition of Brown malt which adds a nice complexity to the 'roast' character without being roasty. The 1.67% oats is probably too low if you want any oat character in there either in flavour or mouthfeel.


----------



## RdeVjun (19/5/11)

Malted, I'm with Rooting Kings, I'd swap the Caramel Rye and Oats proportions around perhaps- too much/ not enough respectively IMO. Also, suspect more Rice Hulls will be helpful with the Rye Malt in particular (it even gives BIAB some grief!), which you'll also have to increase to fit the challenge's specification (by <1%!).
My 2c, hope it helps! :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (19/5/11)

Tiling the Laundry floor, paving outside, then this arvo: a Bock.

Recipe: 52 Bock

Style: Mailbock/Helles Bock

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 33.00 L 
Boil Size: 42.47 L
Estimated OG: 1.069 SG
Estimated Color: 17.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.84 kg Pilsner (4.0 EBC) Grain 56.25 % 
5.32 kg Munich (15.0 EBC)  Grain 43.75 % 
41.21 gm Target [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 25.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
45.00 L 1 Parkside (SA Water - Hope Valley) Water 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 12.17 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 36.50 L of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C


----------



## Malted (19/5/11)

Rooting Kings said:


> very malt focussed. But I'm not sure it would nail a Robust porter.



Thank you very much for the detailed feed back, *RK* and *RdeVjun*, it is much appreciated! I really think comments are much more valuable when they are explained like you guys did. Thanks for your time.

I have only had a couple of robust porters and thought it was the best thing since sliced bread so I thought I'd do a robust porter for the case swap and bung a bit of rye in it to meet the stammtisch challenge. I have no intention of making it into the top rated beers but just liked the idea of brewing with a bit of rye.

Yes I was driving for malty, toasty and roasty without burnt bitterness. I wanted it to stay well away from the stout arena. Given the malt focus I think it would balance a touch of burnt. Style seems to be about 5% each of Choc and roast. I have considered the suggestions (and like the brown malt idea!) and have 4.2% black malt, 3.4% Brown and 3.4% Choc (11% choc and roast with bias towards choc). What a balancing act trying to keep the colour within specs! I dropped the carafa special 1 because it may have been too mild.

Likewise some specs I saw said dark crystal/caramel could be 10% so that is where I got the amount for the caramel rye. I've never used rye and since two people agree, I have cut it back. I also read that someone reckons you'd need 25% rye before it would make a big influence. I am trying to straddle the fence at about 20% rye, so as suggested I upped the rye malt component.

I have been limiting the ingredients to what (1) I have already, and (2) what I can get from a local supplier (the host of the next case swap).

I am wondering if I should ditch the oats? They may clash with the rye mouth feel? With a high FG it may be cloying?

I have the IBU/SG ratio up to 0.78 - looks like I'll need to buy more EKG!

@*RdeVjun *I don't like to add the amount of rice hulls into Beer Smith as it stuffs up the grain percentages. I add scoops of the stuff to the MT until it seems about right.

What do you think about this?

Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 66.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 47.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.00 kg Rice Hulls (4-5 scoops) 

60.17% Base
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (TF) (5.9 EBC) Grain 50.85 % 
0.55 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 9.32 % 

20.34% Rye
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (6.0 EBC) Grain 16.95 % 
0.20 kg Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (69.0 EBC) Grain 3.39 % 

0.50 kg ?? Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 8.47 % 

11.02% Roast & Choc
0.25 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 4.24 % 
0.20 kg Brown Malt (Bairds) (105.0 EBC) Grain 3.39 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt, Pale (TF) (625 EBC) Grain 3.39 % 

47 IBU (+ a bit for slow-chill) 
73.77 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 36.1 IBU 
36.88 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 

1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Burton Ale (White Labs #WLP023) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Florian (19/5/11)

Brewed a Schwarzbier yesterday.

Today it's a Berliner Weisse, 5 step mash with a single decoction and mash hopping, followed by a moderate 12-24 hours sour mash. Ferment with 11 month old Wyeast PC3191 Blend.


----------



## jbirbeck (19/5/11)

Malted said:


> What do you think about this?
> 
> Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
> Estimated Color: 66.9 EBC
> ...



Looks good. shouldn't be too roasty, oats could be good at that level, would add a lovely creamy mouthfeel that will work well with the Rye and an extra dimension to the beer.

you could easily use a neutral bittering hop to cut down on the EKG you need. Whatever higher alpha hop you have.


----------



## vykuza (19/5/11)

Florian said:


> Today it's a Berliner Weisse, 5 step mash with a single decoction and mash hopping, followed by a moderate 12-24 hours sour mash. Ferment with 11 month old Wyeast PC3191 Blend.




Where's that "Like" button? - Good stuff Florian!


----------



## ekul (19/5/11)

Made this on the weekend:

2.8kg ale malt
1.8kg wheat
.100kg crystal

hops- all galaxy flowers 14.2%AA

5g @ 30
9.5g @ 10
5g @ flameout
15g in da cube

french press hop 30g into keg (might try some chinook for something different)

OG 1048 (or 1050, can't remember)

It was my first single batch in a long time. Was such an easy brewday, only took 4 hours from start to finish and i didn't hurry at all.

I pitched a fresh pack of US05 onto it on tues. Unfortunately I didn't realise that the dial inside the fridge was turned off for some reason, so its been fermenting without temp control Its been pretty cold here lately, when the cube went in it was 20.5C, and when I checked it today it was 21C, so temps have probably been pretty stable around there. I turned it down to 17C today when i realised. US05 is pretty clean so fingers crossed it works out. Doesn't matter if it doesn't, i got 4 kegs full, two fermenters ready to go and this fermenter. I'm not drinking the stuff quick enough, might have to break out the bottles soon. h34r:


----------



## QldKev (19/5/11)

ekul said:


> Made this on the weekend:
> 
> 2.8kg ale malt
> 1.8kg wheat
> ...





Invite the locals around, we will help you make keg space

I'm either brewing my Aussie Gold or MIDAPA tomorrow, come around if you get bored.

QldKev


----------



## Florian (19/5/11)

Nick R said:


> Where's that "Like" button? - Good stuff Florian!



Forgot to add, am also doing a no boil, so mash out temp is as high as it ever gets, followed by 12-24 hours at 40 degrees and then ferment. Have also, against all style guidelines, added 10% Rye to the grist.

Will send you a bottle in 3-6 month time. I had yours last night, and you were right, it could have done with some extra sourness, but apart from that it was excellent, I really enjoyed it. Will be interesting how they compare as there are quite a few differences in our methods. Have also still the Berliner Kindl Weisse sitting here which I will save for a comparison. 

This is definately a style I will be playing more with.


----------



## winkle (19/5/11)

Florian said:


> Forgot to add, am also doing a no boil, so mash out temp is as high as it ever gets, followed by 12-24 hours at 40 degrees and then ferment. Have also, against all style guidelines, added 10% Rye to the grist.
> 
> Will send you a bottle in 3-6 month time. I had yours last night, and you were right, it could have done with some extra sourness, but apart from that it was excellent, I really enjoyed it. Will be interesting how they compare as there are quite a few differences in our methods. Have also still the Berliner Kindl Weisse sitting here which I will save for a comparison.
> 
> This is definately a style I will be playing more with.



Sounds very interesting mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## vykuza (19/5/11)

Florian said:


> Forgot to add, am also doing a no boil, so mash out temp is as high as it ever gets, followed by 12-24 hours at 40 degrees and then ferment. Have also, against all style guidelines, added 10% Rye to the grist.
> 
> Will send you a bottle in 3-6 month time. I had yours last night, and you were right, it could have done with some extra sourness, but apart from that it was excellent, I really enjoyed it. Will be interesting how they compare as there are quite a few differences in our methods. Have also still the Berliner Kindl Weisse sitting here which I will save for a comparison.
> 
> This is definately a style I will be playing more with.



Rye as an addition sounds good! Considering how strongly the grain flavours come through in this style, it could really make a big impact. 

Me too - loads of fun to make and quite drinkable at the end of the day! I'm working on the recipe for my next BW, and I've decided to do a side by side. One with a covered sour mash (cling wrap on the surface of the mash to cut down the aceto growth) and one using a 24-48hour head start on a BIG lacto starter.


... I'm going to need some more better bottles...


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (21/5/11)

Gonna Put one of these down this morning:
Explorer Pale Ale

and a gingerbeer. have to clean out the fridge after the mess a certain sweet stout and a toucan stout have made <_<


----------



## manticle (21/5/11)

Robust porter

6.82 kg simpsons marris otter
.17kg briess victory
.17kg simpsons dark crystal
.85kg simpsons chocolate
.85g simpsons black
.17kg simpsons roast barley

Mash: 70% efficiency
64 for 10 minutes
69 for 50 minutes

35g [email protected]
25g [email protected]

28 IBU
25 L
OG 1065

3g Calcium Chloride to mash and boil
1g calcium sulphate to boil


Brewlabs Thames Valley II


----------



## QldKev (21/5/11)

I did a German Pils yesterday 

20.87kg Weyermann Boh Pils

Hallertau @ 60, 15, and flameout
The recipie called for 6.5% AA, I had 8.1% AA hops and still used gram for gram so IBUs went from the recipe 37IBU to 47IBU. It's going to be a bitter beer.

Can't wait to try it.


QldKev


----------



## TmC (21/5/11)

QldKev said:


> I did a German Pils yesterday
> 
> 20.87kg Weyermann Boh Pils
> 
> ...



And here i am using 2kg of grain at a time :lol:


----------



## winkle (21/5/11)

Just mashing out my case swap Belgian Dark Strong, similar to last years Xmas Ale but with the spicing volume & ABV turned down lower (~8.5%). Looking and smelling great :icon_cheers: .
Then off to work <_< , followed by a batch of Galactic India Black Ale.


----------



## Bribie G (21/5/11)

Seeing as it's the End of the World today, I'm brewing up an 8% Malt Liquor, 17L brew length to fill a dozen forties. Two cereal mashes, with the rice and the Polenta. Probably side sparge and boil for 2 hours to get it down to 17L.

*World's End* American Malt Liquor
Style: malt bong





Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 17.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.150
Total Hops (g): 12.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.080 (P): 19.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (P): 4.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.17 %
Colour (SRM): 7.4 (EBC): 14.6
Bitterness (IBU): 19.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 120

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Pale Malt Barrett Burston (65.04%)
0.800 kg Polenta (13.01%)
0.800 kg Rice (13.01%)
0.500 kg Maltose Syrup Chinese (8.13%)
0.050 kg Caraaroma (0.81%)

Hop Bill
----------------
12.0 g Galena Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 15C with Wyeast 2042 - Danish Lager


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## thylacine (21/5/11)

BribieG said:


> Seeing as it's the End of the World today, I'm brewing up an 8% Malt Liquor, 17L brew length to fill a dozen forties. Two cereal mashes, with the rice and the Polenta. Probably side sparge and boil for 2 hours to get it down to 17L.
> 
> 
> Similarly, this mornings 15L "Panzerfaust Lager" brewing was selected due: 1) Panzer, as in the tank 2) Faust, as in a possible Faustian agreement tonight 3) it will be drank flat tonight before 1800hrs, as the world is 'flat' once again. 22g of S23 fermenting at 28c and drank from the fermenter. yummmm! Especially for all the dead (read zombies) returning for one last visit.
> ...


----------



## Pennywise (22/5/11)

Seeing as though we made it through, I'm just running off my Endeavor Pale Ale recipe, forgot to crush some Pils malt so using JW Ale instead. I think I may have to bitter with Magnum as well, I can't seem to find the Super Alpha I bought a month or so ago


----------



## proudscum (22/5/11)

*Freedom Kolsch*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original Gravity 1.051
Final Gravity 1.013 
Colour (SRM / EBC) 2.8 / 5.6 
Bitterness 27.7 IBU 

Fermentables

Pilsner Malt JW 79.00 % 3.61 Kg 
Wheat Malt Grain JW 14.00 % 0.64 Kg 
Carapils Powells 7.00 % 0.32 Kg 

HopsName AA% Amount Use Time 
Spalt 4.5% 40.00 g / 1.41 oz Boil 60 mins 
Spalt 4.5% 20.00 g / 0.71 oz Boil 30 mins 
Spalt 4.5% 10.00 g / 0.35 oz Boil 10 mins 
Spalt 4.5% 10.00 g / 0.35 oz Aroma 0 mins 

Calcium Chloride 5.00 g / 0.18 oz Mash 0 mins 
Epsom Salt (MgSO4) 2.00 g / 0.07 oz Mash 0 mins 
Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) 3.00 g / 0.11 oz Mash 0 mins 
Whirlfloc Tablet 2.00 g / 0.07 oz Boil 20 mins 

YeastName Attenuation 
Wyeast 2565 - Klsch 75 % 

Mash Steps

Dough in 46 c
1st step 55 c 15min
2nd step 59 c 15 min
3rd step 63 c 45min
4th step 69 c 15min
mash out 78 c 10min

Was aiming for 22l in fermenter @1045 and 3l trub/break but ended up with 1051 so need to change my %eff


----------



## spaced (22/5/11)

*Jaggery and Saffron Belgian Triple - aka "The Darjeeling Limited"

*OG: 1050
EST FG: 1010
Est ABV: 5 - 5.5%
Colour: No idea but I'd say it will be very yellow.

1.4Kg Sorghum Syrup @ 60 minutes
250g Jaggery @ 60 min
250g Glucose Syrup (corn based) @ 60 min
21g Pearle Hops @ 60 min
7g Pearle Hops @ 30 min
30g Saaz Hops @ 15 min
1tsp Yeast Nutrient @ 15 min
1g Saffron (that has been soaking) @ 15 min
1.4Kg Sorghum Syrup @ 60 min
*** Cold Crash ***
Top up in fermenter to 21L
1 x S-33 Fermentis Belgian Yeast


----------



## bconnery (28/5/11)

Planning a few beers this weekend but starting with this and seeing how I go for time...

Recipe: Brown Porter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Brown Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 52.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3600.00 gm Pale Malt - Perle (6.3 EBC) Grain 79.12 % 
250.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 5.49 % 
200.00 gm Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 4.40 % 
200.00 gm Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (15.0 EBC) Grain 4.40 % 
200.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (750.Grain 4.40 % 
100.00 gm Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1400.0 EBCGrain 2.20 % 
25.00 gm Challenger [7.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.50 %] (15 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs English Ale Blend (Craftbrewer) Yeast-Ale


----------



## chalky (28/5/11)

Any chance of a photo of the finished product? I've never thought of using saffron in beer before.



spaced said:


> *Jaggery and Saffron Belgian Triple - aka "The Darjeeling Limited"
> 
> *OG: 1050
> EST FG: 1010
> ...


----------



## bconnery (28/5/11)

About to crack the grain for this one, using some Sorachi Ace given to me by Nick R. 

I wanted to get a little specialty malt character to offset/play against the sorachi ace. The Brew Dog Sorachi Ace IPA I tried was a very interesting beer, the hop character of which I couldn't quite pin down, so I'm hoping the combination works...

Recipe: I'll be back for breakfast pale ale
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 17.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 66.67 % 
1200.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 26.67 % 
200.00 gm Special Roast (98.5 EBC) Grain 4.44 % 
100.00 gm Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.22 % 
20.00 gm Sorachi Ace [12.10 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 19.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Sorachi Ace [12.10 %] (15 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Sorachi Ace [12.10 %] (5 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale


----------



## manticle (28/5/11)

Planned for tomorrow:

Viennish Lager thing

Type:	All grain	Size:	35 liters
Color:	10 HCU (~7 SRM) 
Bitterness:	36 IBU
OG:	1.053
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	5.3% v/v (4.2% w/w)
Grain:	2.75kg Dingemans Pilsner
2.75kg Wey Vienna
2.75kg Wey Munich
350g Briess victory
Mash:	70% efficiency, 55/62/68/72/77. 5/10/40/10/10 (mins per step). 1 decoction step between 62 and 72.
Boil:	90 minutes	SG 1.041	45 liters
Hops:	40g Styrian Goldings (5.2% AA, 60 min.)
40g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (5.2% AA, 20 min.)
20g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (aroma)
20g Tettnanger (aroma)


WY 2000 budvar

4g Cacl2 to mash
2g CaCl2 to boil.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (28/5/11)

After much deliberation I have decided to brew a dark mild for my inaugural brew day in my new brew shed. I am going to play with the hops a bit this time by adding a bit of cascade. 

Recipe: mildura mild mk2
Brewer: mayor of mildura
Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.62 L
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 39.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Maris Otter (Crisp) (7.9 EBC) Grain 87.50 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.75 % 
0.15 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3.75 % 
0.15 kg Pale choc (600.0 EBC) Grain 3.75 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 1.25 % 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.50 %] (60 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale


----------



## bconnery (28/5/11)

Planning to have this one cracked ready to put one early in the morning. 
Having another go at a Hazelnut Brown Ale. The last one was a great beer, but I'm going to tone down the hazelnut a little in line with what most people who tasted it preferred. Just a little though...

Recipe: Hazelnut brown 2
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 46.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3700.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 72.55 % 
700.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 13.73 % 
300.00 gm Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 5.88 % 
200.00 gm Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 3.92 % 
100.00 gm Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1400.0 EBCGrain 1.96 % 
100.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (800.Grain 1.96 % 
25.00 gm Strisslespalt [3.50 %] (60 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 19.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Strisslespalt [3.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
15.00 ml Hazelnut Extract (Bottling 1.0 weeks) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale


----------



## kenlock (29/5/11)

Double brew day today. First time using my new 50L Beerbelly Mash Tun and march pump that has been sitting in the cupboard waiting to be used. 

Simple lager to test the efficiency and get used to the equipment. Large enough to make mistakes and still get a keg out of it.

Recipe: Leuven 1366
Brewer: Ken Lockhart
Style: Premium American Lager
TYPE: All Grain 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 31.50 L 
Boil Size: 40.02 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 3.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 25.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.50 kg Pilsner Malt (1.5 SRM) Grain 100.00 % 
29.93 gm Magnum [10.00 %] (90 min) Hops 25.0 IBU 
42.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) [StarteYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 8.50 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 15.30 L of water at 57.0 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 14.19 L of water at 83.3 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 16.23 L of water at 99.8 C 75.6 C 

Second another lager which I using to work out what the gap on my mill should be set at to improve efficiency. This is the store crushed version.

Recipe: Red Sox Lager
Brewer: Ken
Style: Classic American Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 8.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 34.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.70 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 94.00 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 6.00 % 
50.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 28.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Traditional - Organic [7.00 %] Hops 4.4 IBU 
17.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast #2124) 

Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 9.39 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 8.35 L of water at 86.6 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.35 L of water at 99.1 C 75.6 C 

:drinks:


----------



## amiddler (29/5/11)

My own version of Ross's Lite Beer.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Light
Brewer: Andrew
Asst Brewer: Reuben
Style: Lite American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.38 L
Estimated OG: 1.033 SG
Estimated Color: 23.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.60 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (5.9 EBC) Grain 55.17 % 
0.70 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 24.14 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.90 % 
0.20 kg Dark Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 6.90 % 
0.10 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 3.45 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 3.45 % 
40.00 gm Tettnang [2.30 %] (20 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
35.00 gm Tettnang [2.30 %] (15 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
35.00 gm Tettnang [2.30 %] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
35.00 gm Tettnang [2.30 %] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
35.00 gm Tettnang [2.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
30.00 L 50/50 Gero Rain Water 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 2.90 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 10.15 L of water at 79.6 C 70.0 C


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (29/5/11)

Drew said:


> My own version of Ross's Lite Beer.
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Light
> ...



Reuben wasn't assiting at all from what I could see .......
Cheers
BBB


----------



## spaced (29/5/11)

chalky said:


> Any chance of a photo of the finished product? I've never thought of using saffron in beer before.




So far it's not going so well. I shouldn't have relied on the jaggery to deliver any fermentables and I should have used whirlfloc. Happy to share a photo when it's done but not expecting much from this beer.

I got the original idea from Randy Mosher's Radical Brewing book. Dogfish head brewery also produce I think the midas touch with Saffron in it.

I don't suggest following my recipe


----------



## Golani51 (2/6/11)

Currently (as in NOW) have a 60min IPA on the boil. Hope it boils down to 23L. half an hour to go on the boil.
Doing a BIAB so perhaps should have started with less water. Soon to see.
Wish me luck.

R


----------



## bear09 (2/6/11)

Better Red Then Dead from the recipe DB. Jesus man I have never seen fermentation like it - that Irish ale is nuts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bear09 (2/6/11)

Could not help myself...

Here is a pic - 24 hours from pitching...


----------



## Golani51 (2/6/11)

OK. Got v. close to 23L with efficiency of 68% (recipe gives 70%). 25L cube from my favourite stockist CROWN CONCEPTS purchased today and works like a dream (only $6.50 each!). For those interested, the 25L Jerry Cans are arriving in a week or two.

Although I would love to go the whole slog sometime soon, BIAB is great. Squeezing the bag out though is a bitch.


----------



## Florian (3/6/11)

Am brewing this one for the QLD christmas in July swap. A bit experimental, hope it works out, see notes. Have a back up just in case...


Recipe: German Trash
Brewer: Florian
Asst Brewer: Braumeister
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 8.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 0.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2100.00 gm Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (5.0 EBC) Grain 44.68 % 
2100.00 gm Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 44.68 % 
500.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 10.64 % 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Rasenmher Lager (Wyeast Labs #2252) [StarYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Pilsener Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4700.00 gm
----------------------------
Pilsener Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
0 min Mash in Heat to 38.0 C over 0 min 38.0 C 
10 min Protein Rest Heat to 52.0 C over 14 min 52.0 C 
35 min Sach. 1 Heat to 63.0 C over 11 min 63.0 C 
35 min Sach. 2 Heat to 73.0 C over 10 min 73.0 C 
15 min Mash out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
*No hops added during boil. All hops added in form of ISO bittering hops and aroma extract directly into keg.*


----------



## NickB (3/6/11)

Yep, as discussed at BABBs Florian, sounds interesting... If you can pull it off. 

It will be interesting to see how it turns out, and wether it would benefit from a few months of lagering like a good German Pils does.

Looking forward to tasting!

Cheers!

EDIT: Suppose I'd better brew something in the coming week or so.... Forgot it was so damn close... Oh, and now I'm down to less than 2 kegs full out of 7. Bugger.


----------



## Florian (3/6/11)

Cheers Nick, the few bits of info I found suggest that the ISO hops are used to _adjust_ bitterness. We all know what a German Pils with added hops extract tastes like, most of them contain it nowadays, but I want to know how it turns out when used exclusively. Definately makes for a 'boring' brew day, 120 minutes boil and no hops to add...

As for lagering, well, it's a bit late now for the swap, but from what I've heard about the Rasenmher Lager yeast it might not need it as much. We will see, I'll give recommendations to store for a while if necessary.


----------



## mje1980 (3/6/11)

Next week i'll be doin my first brew in the new house. Will be a bitter with a whack of abbey malt, some Simpsons heritage crystal and Spec b, with 1968.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/6/11)

Drinking this, atm.





It's my Lord Nelson Citra Sauvin Ale.

Fantastic beer. Even SWMBO rates it, and she is absolutely my harshest critic. She's rather nastily panned anything that distinctly looks less than perfect. They don't breed europeans with tact.

Enjoying my friday night nursing a glass of this.

Goomba


----------



## winkle (3/6/11)

Setting up for tomorrows brewday.
First up yet another;

Rootin Saison
Saison

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L
Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 72.73 %
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 18.18 %
0.50 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 9.09 %
26.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.1 IBU
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
8.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc
10.00 gm Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc



Est Original Gravity: 1.065 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.28 %
Bitterness: 27.1 IBU Calories: 575 cal/l
Est Color: 6.1 SRM 

I may switch some of the BB Ale malt with some dex for shit and giggles.

Followed by a Racer 5 clone (kinda) still fiddling with C hop percentages.


----------



## kenlock (4/6/11)

Collabritive brew with a mate who has only ever done extracts (and has had a long lay off).  

~290g of hops to wake his senses.  

Recipe: Split Finger IPA
Brewer: Ken
Asst Brewer: Matt
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 53.35 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 8.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 50.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.84 kg Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (3.5 SRM) Grain 85.96 % 
1.15 kg Caramalt (15.2 SRM) Grain 9.12 % 
0.62 kg Munich Malt (7.6 SRM) Grain 4.92 % 
144.00 gm Cascade [4.60 %] (60 min) Hops 33.4 IBU 
144.00 gm Cascade [4.60 %] (15 min) Hops 16.6 IBU 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 12.61 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 32.91 L of water at 72.8 C 65.0 C


----------



## bignath (4/6/11)

Halfway through the mash on this. It's my house ale, Nelson Sauvin and Australian Malt. Simple, bloody way too easy to drink.

It's also my first attempt at a double batch. Up to this point, all i've ever done have been single batches, so i've scaled my recipe up to 40L and am going to follow it to the letter, to see how my system goes with doubles.

NO CHILLED

My ANZAC Ale DOUBLE BATCH
6-B Blonde Ale
Author: Bignath
Size: 40.0 L
Efficiency: 74.13%
Attenuation: 81.6%
Calories: 161.03 kcal per 12.0 fl oz

Original Gravity: 1.049 (1.038 - 1.054)
Terminal Gravity: 1.009 (1.008 - 1.013)
Color: 3.12 (3.0 - 6.0)
Alcohol: 5.24% (3.8% - 5.5%)
Bitterness: 23.9 (15.0 - 28.0)

Ingredients:
9.0 kg Australian Pale Malt
30.0 g Nelson Sauvin (11.4%) - added during boil, boiled 30.0 min
25.0 g Nelson Sauvin (11.4%) - added during boil, boiled 15.0 min
25.0 g Nelson Sauvin (11.4%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min
40.0 g Nelson Sauvin (11.4%) - added dry to primary fermenter
0.0 L Whirlfloc Tablet - added during boil, boiled 10.0 min
2.0 ea Fermentis US-05 Safale US-05

Mash In - Liquor: 27.0 L; Strike: 71.74 C; Target: 65.0 C
Saccharification Rest - Rest: 60 min; Final: 64.2 C

Results generated by BeerTools Pro 1.5.16


----------



## grod5 (4/6/11)

Lager planned for tomorrow


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 7.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item 
4.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [9.70 %] (60 min) 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) 
1 Pkgs Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042)


----------



## jyo (5/6/11)

Cleaning out some grain and yeast, bit of a mix here.

*Clean Out Amber Ale*
American Amber Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.210
Total Hops (g): 140.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 16.2 (EBC): 31.9
Bitterness (IBU): 34.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Golden Promise Malt (56.36%)
2.100 kg Pale Malt (33.82%)
0.330 kg Crystal 120 (5.31%)
0.200 kg Caraamber (3.22%)
0.080 kg Chocolate (1.29%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
30.0 g Centennial Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
30.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
30.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1099 - Whitbread Alle

*Notes*
----------------
60mins @40
20mins @ 10
10mins @ Flameout.
5mins @ whirlpool.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## brettprevans (5/6/11)

Brew/clean day

Rinsed, PBW, bleached: 6 fermentors, 4 cubes
Rinse, PBW, starsan: 7 kegs

Brewed: Jackson Brown (us brown ale with attitude)
40L
80% ale
7% terrified wheat
7% crystal
3% rye
3% choc
1% spec B
mash @ 64C
OG1078

Us northern brewer 50g @ fwh
40g @ 30
30g @ 15
50g cascade @ 10
50g casc @ 0
50g centennial @ dry hop


----------



## Golani51 (5/6/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Brew/clean day
> 
> Rinsed, PBW, bleached: 6 fermentors, 4 cubes
> Rinse, PBW, starsan: 7 kegs
> ...



If your wheat is terrified, what the heck are you doing to it???


----------



## bconnery (5/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> If your wheat is terrified, what the heck are you doing to it???


Isn't grinding to pieces in a mill and and submersing you in approaching boiling hot water for an hour enough?


----------



## brettprevans (5/6/11)

Um yeah terrified 
Can't even blame it on drinking. A drop hasn't touched my lips. 

Of course it's torrified wheat. Stupid iPhone auto correct. Learn brewing language damn u apple.

Went down without a hiccup. Renewes ur faith in brewing when everything goes right and u have a nice brew day. I could do without the cleaning though


----------



## bconnery (5/6/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Um yeah terrified 
> Can't even blame it on drinking. A drop hasn't touched my lips.
> 
> Of course it's torrified wheat. Stupid iPhone auto correct. Learn brewing language damn u apple.
> ...



with a bit of luck that could become the new standard name for it, like rice gulls


----------



## mje1980 (6/6/11)

Bitz n bobs porter. 

66.9% TF MO
14.5% Munich2
5.8% Carafa 1
4.4% Spec b
4.4% Carahell
1.2% Carafa 3

Galena 60
Willamette 15
Willamette 1

1968 ( more than likely )

1.064
41 IBU

Will be bottling this into some 500ml bottles ( mostly UK ales, so kind of appropriate! ).


----------



## .DJ. (7/6/11)

did my house TTLL Clone over the weekend

97% MO
3% Caraaroma

Had no fuggles so used some saaz for some bittering and Styrians/EKG required IBU's...

Next up is a German Alt in time for October... (I stole the receipe from somone here... Cheers tot them!!)


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Boil Size: 32.05 L Asst Brewer: 


Ingredients

3000.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 56.07 % 
2000.00 gm Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (2.2 EBC) Grain 37.38 % 
250.00 gm Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 4.67 % 
50.00 gm Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 0.93 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBC) Grain 0.93 % 
50.00 gm Spalter [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 22.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Spalter [4.50 %] (20 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
Wyeast 1007


----------



## bindi (10/6/11)

Brewing a BIG stout. Not as big as some in the past.
All the usual suspects.

Been lurking, now back brewing [AG again].

Edit: TYPO


----------



## Ross (10/6/11)

bindi said:


> Brewing a BIG stout. Not as big as some in the past.
> All the usual suspects.
> 
> Been lurking, now back brewing [AG again].
> ...



WELCOME BACK MATE :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## QldKev (10/6/11)

I planning on making another batch of this, my MIDAPA2







QldKev


----------



## bindi (10/6/11)

Thanks Ross, Will be down for gain soon.
Brewing in the bush[a block half hour from Kingaroy, living in a caravan, trailer trash.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/6/11)

Will be setting up the brewery this afternoon for a triple batch of mild to kick off at 5.30 sunday morning.


Session Mild
Mild

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 63.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.429
Total Hops (g): 100.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (P): 9.0
Colour (SRM): 12.3 (EBC): 24.2
Bitterness (IBU): 20.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
7.991 kg Golden Promise Malt (94.8%)
0.232 kg Chocolate, Pale (2.75%)
0.206 kg Roasted Barley (2.45%)

Hop Bill
----------------
40.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/l)
30.0 g Aurora Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/l)
30.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 70C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20c with Danstar Windsor

Notes
----------------
15min is cube hop.
0 min is dry hop

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## big78sam (13/6/11)

Today was a brew to use up some left over hops and my first attempt at FWH

4.0 kg JW trad
0.7 kg Munich
0.2 kg caramalt
0.1 kg amber malt

FWH plus 10, 5, flameout and cube hop additions of Riwaka flowers, NS and simcoe to about 40 IBUs. 
10g each of Riwaka and NS plus 20g Simcoe left over to either dry hop or french press


----------



## NickB (13/6/11)

Had a mate from work over yesterday, and we pumped this out:


Recipe: Aussie Lite 2
Style: 1B-Light Lager-Standard American Lager

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.034 SG
Expected OG: 1.042 SG
Expected FG: 1.010 SG
Expected ABV: 4.2 %
Expected ABW: 3.3 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 17.9
Expected Color: 6.7 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 10 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Pale 8.500 kg (100.0 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Australian Pride Of Ringwood (10.0 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker (2.4 % alpha) 90 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 2247-European Lager II

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


Split the batch into 2 cubes and he'll take his half home to ferment, then we will compare. He's been doing CB FWKs recently, as he's been too lazy to get his AG setup together....

Cheers


----------



## NickB (13/6/11)

Planning this brew tomorrow (on my long, long weekend )



Recipe: Old Rifle Range Dark Mild 7
Style: 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.030 SG
Expected OG: 1.037 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 3.4 %
Expected ABW: 2.7 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 23.3
Expected Color: 34.0 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 68.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 5.600 kg (78.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Victory Malt 0.600 kg (8.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.300 kg (4.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Pale Chocolate Malt 0.250 kg (3.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.200 kg (2.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.200 kg (2.8 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Fuggle (4.2 % alpha) 80 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 10 g used In Mash
Calcium Carbonate 10 g used In Mash
Gypsum 10 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1469-West Yorkshire Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (69C-156F)
Step: Rest at 69 degC for 60 mins


Just kegged version 6 of this, an identical recipe except for a handful of Peated Malt. Have omitted this for this brew to see if there is any difference....

Planning a second batch of something depending on time and available cubes.....

Cheers


----------



## winkle (13/6/11)

You've been busy Nick.
Managed to brew a Saison Noir today, Grisette #2 tomorrow with any luck if work doesn't interfere.


----------



## argon (13/6/11)

Brewed a double batch of IPA today for the BABBs Archive IPA comp... funny how i made 40L, when i only needed 500mL for the comp :blink: 

(First time exporting from Beersmith 2.... looks a little different)

Archive IPA 
American IPA
Type: All Grain	Date: 19/06/2011
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l	Brewer: Argon
Boil Size: 49.70 l	Asst Brewer:
Boil Time: 60 min	Equipment: 2 Double (50HLT, 50MT, 80K)
Final Bottling Volume: 43.00 l	Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00
Fermentation: My Aging Profile	Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0
Taste Notes:
Ingredients

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
9.36 kg Ale - Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4 85.4 %
0.90 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (50.8 SRM) Grain 5 8.2 %
0.45 kg Special B (Dingemans) (147.5 SRM) Grain 6 4.1 %
0.25 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SRM) Grain 7 2.3 %
80.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 24 0.0 IBUs
80.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 22 0.0 IBUs
80.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 23 0.0 IBUs
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 14.2 IBUs
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 13.3 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 11 4.8 IBUs
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 12 10.2 IBUs
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 13 10.9 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 14 3.1 IBUs
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 15 6.6 IBUs
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 16 7.0 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 17 2.3 IBUs
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 18 5.2 IBUs
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 20 0.0 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 19 0.0 IBUs
3.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins) Water Agent 10 -
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 -
4.00 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 -
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 ml] Yeast 21 -
Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.059 SG	Measured Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG	Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.2 %	Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.6 %
Bitterness: 77.6 IBUs	Calories: 585.1 kCal/12 oz
Est Color: 14.9 SRM	
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge	Total Grain Weight: 10.96 kg
Sparge Water: 29.80 l	Grain Temperature: 22.2 C
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C	Tun Temperature: 22.2 C
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE	Mash PH: 5.20
Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time
Saccharification Rest Add 30.87 l of water at 73.2 C 66.0 C 60 min
Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Keg	Volumes of CO2: 2.5
Pressure/Weight: 81.79 KPA	Carbonation Used: Keg with 81.79 KPA
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 4.0 C	Age for: 0.00 days
Fermentation: My Aging Profile	Storage Temperature: 11.1 C
Notes

estimated mash ph 5.26

Created with BeerSmith


----------



## Florian (13/6/11)

Have re-brewed my pumpkin pils for the inlaws today, but this time without the pumpkin. 

So basically a plain german pils, 5 step mash with 88% premium pils and 12% munich, Pearle and Saphir to 34 IBU.


----------



## NickB (13/6/11)

Was thinking an AIPA for the same comp as my second beer tomorrow, too, argon. Have one in a cube already, but was thinking I might enter two. Only problem is I'll have two on tap, which means I'll have to drink two. What a terrible conundrum!  

Cheers


----------



## pdilley (13/6/11)

After a year of no brewing after being screwed around in Canberra, I've put together the brew station again and put down my first two Stouts on the new Farm property in Victoria.

BPs McQuakers Oatmeal Stout

and

BPs McMalty Stout

I had some serious creativity in the recipes as I was geared up to put down some Milds but BAR wanted to do Oatmeal Stout.

Once I had one down, I felt good and had to put down another stout 

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## big78sam (13/6/11)

argon said:


> 80.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 24 0.0 IBUs
> 80.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 22 0.0 IBUs
> 80.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 23 0.0 IBUs



I've been looking to try a different hop combination and have plenty of these on hand. Have you tried this combination before? How do they work together?


----------



## argon (13/6/11)

NickB said:


> Was thinking an AIPA for the same comp as my second beer tomorrow, too, argon. Have one in a cube already, but was thinking I might enter two. Only problem is I'll have two on tap, which means I'll have to drink two. What a terrible conundrum!
> 
> Cheers


Hehe... I have 2 AIPAs on tap at the moment (well one could be called a west coast red or brown I guess) such a nice problem to have. :icon_drunk: 



big78sam said:


> I've been looking to try a different hop combination and have plenty of these on hand. Have you tried this combination before? How do they work together?


I've done plenty of cascade/chinook combos but never used Simcoe, nor consciously tasted it. However, reading the profile and what others have said, i think it will go quite well with the chinook at least. Piney and citrusy i believe. The cascade is never a bad idea to have in an AIPA anyway.


----------



## NickB (13/6/11)

Simcoe is a seriously tasty hop. Made plenty of APAs and Blonde Ales with it, and it never fails to impress!

Cheers


----------



## drsmurto (13/6/11)

Partigyle

Strong beer for an insanely over the top swap and the 2nd beer for the standard case swap beer.

Strong beer = Imperial Rye Landlord and my first ever beer above 1.100.

73% MO
23% rye
4% med xtal.
Loads of fuggles, EKG and styrians. :icon_drool2: 

OG 1.114
IBU 100ish.

2nd beer was going to be a dark mild but pre-boil SG was higher than the OG of a mild so it's now an american rye brown ale.

Added an extra 250g of med xtal and pale choc to darken it up a bit. Centennial all the way through.

Long day in the end but very happy with how it turned out (so far). 1 mash, 2 beers.

Also happens to be my 5th rye beer on the trot (if you count these as separate beers) :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB (13/6/11)

Well, You've inspired me Dr!

Ditching the aforementioned Mild recipe for tomorrow, and going the partigyle route as well.

Base beer will be an English Barleywine:


Recipe: PG Barleywine 1
Style: 19B-Strong Ale-English Barleywine

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.073 SG
Expected OG: 1.110 SG
Expected FG: 1.032 SG
Expected ABV: 10.6 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 72.6
Expected Color: 31.8 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 69.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 4.000 kg (38.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Vienna Malt 4.000 kg (38.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 2.000 kg (19.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.400 kg (3.8 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Target (9.0 % alpha) 35 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
UK Admiral (10.6 % alpha) 25 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Willamette (4.9 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1469-West Yorkshire Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


Leaving efficiency set at 75%, and will adjust hopping rates etc when I measure in the kettle. Second beer will likely be a bitter of some sort (depends on gravity, of course) with Goldings and Fuggle.

Should be good fun (I think....)

Cheers


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/6/11)

Setting up the brewery as we speak (bloody cold outside)..........

20L
4kg's BB ale malt
20g POR @ 60min
40g Hallertau plugs @ 20min
40g Hallertau plugs @ 5min

Re-Cultured Coopers Yeast


----------



## winkle (14/6/11)

NickB said:


> Was thinking an AIPA for the same comp as my second beer tomorrow, too, argon. Have one in a cube already, but was thinking I might enter two. Only problem is I'll have two on tap, which means I'll have to drink two. What a terrible conundrum!
> 
> Cheers



Buy another tap, that'll keep the percentage on tap down a bit.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (14/6/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Setting up the brewery as we speak (bloody cold outside)..........
> 
> 20L
> 4kg's BB ale malt
> ...



At 4 in the morning, your keen mate!!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/6/11)

Put a quaffer down yeasterday (deliberate spelling error). I gave away too much Nelson Citra Perle Ale.

5000g Bairds Perle Malt
200g Caramalt (Barret Burston)

20g Smaragd (8%) at 60
5g Smaragd (8%) at 45

to 19IBU, I'll chuck in another 20g to dry hop when I feel like doing it.

Swiss Lager Dry Yeast


----------



## Brewer_010 (14/6/11)

my first AG for the weekend - a simple simple bitter. Been using about 70 to 80% grain due to boil vessel and mashtun restrictions which limit me to about 3.5kg of grain. Pretty keen to get a proper-size boiler/mashtun soon.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: EKG Bitter
Brewer: Barry
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 23.28 L
Estimated OG: 1.039 SG
Estimated Color: 8.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
60.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (40 min) Hops 30.7 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 0.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1335) Yeast-Ale


----------



## drsmurto (14/6/11)

NickB said:


> Well, You've inspired me Dr!
> 
> Ditching the aforementioned Mild recipe for tomorrow, and going the partigyle route as well.
> 
> ...



Fun it will be. It's a bit of guesswork working out the splits and approx SG. 

Serendipity being king i ended up with such a high OG for my first beer as i couldnt fit any more water in the tun before draining.

Second beer got a fly sparge to get a bigger volume (13L of big beer and 21L of the smaller beer in fermenters).

That and the fact 280g of hops sucks up more wort than i had allowed for.... :icon_drunk: 

EDIT - p.s loving the look of the barleywine. :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB (14/6/11)

Mashed in a little while ago, and have now found out the limits of a 50L mash tun. Incidentally, it's 10.4kg grain and 40.5L water full to the brim. Means I'll have to shorten the boil to 60 mins, but otherwise very happy so far... Heating the other 30L for the second batch, and very interested to see what my gavities end up at seeing as I seem to be hitting the mid 90's in efficency recently.

Had to change the grain bill slightly as I only had half the amount of BB Ale and CaraAroma I thought I did. Upped the late hops to 80g of each as well.....

Still tossing up the second batch between an English Pale of some sorts, or bombarding it with ridiculous amounts of US hops.... hmmmmm....


Cheers!


----------



## drsmurto (14/6/11)

NickB said:


> Mashed in a little while ago, and have now found out the limits of a 50L mash tun. Incidentally, it's 10.4kg grain and 40.5L water full to the brim. Means I'll have to shorten the boil to 60 mins, but otherwise very happy so far... Heating the other 30L for the second batch, and very interested to see what my gavities end up at seeing as I seem to be hitting the mid 90's in efficency recently.
> 
> Had to change the grain bill slightly as I only had half the amount of BB Ale and CaraAroma I thought I did. Upped the late hops to 80g of each as well.....
> 
> ...



I had the same dilemma on the second beer yesterday.

100g of centennial solved it! :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB (14/6/11)

Yep, leaning more towards a big hoppy US style ale....

Just got the Barleywine boiling - looks like I hit 1.078 pre-boil, which is only 2 points down on the modified recipe. Wait and see if I manage to lose enough in the boil, however. Aiming for an OG of 1.109...around 10.5%.

Looks and smells bloody beautiful :icon_drool2: 

Cheers


----------



## petesbrew (14/6/11)

Didn't have time to do an AG, but felt the need to brew. Luckily I had leftovers.
Coopers European Cerveza
Coopers Canadian Blonde
180g Carapils (steeped)
25g Oz Saaz
S-189 Swiss lager culture.
OG=1050

4 Days later and the SG has only dropped to 1046. Not totally concerned, but I might grab a spare dried lager yeast or 2 from Dave's HBS tomorrow, just in case.
Also the hydrometer sample had carbonation which is more than I can say for the yeast starter!


----------



## chrs24 (14/6/11)

Had a go at the Stone and Wood Inspired Beer, also got to test out my new rig, worked really well! 

I put the hops in the boil for a little longer then in the recipe (30/15 instead of 10/5), so it'll be interesting to see how much like the S&W it ends up like. 

Of course everyone loves pictures, so here are a few of the rig in action!


----------



## NickB (14/6/11)

So looks like batch 2 of the Partigyle only got to 1.017 pre-boil, so chucked in 500g sugaz to get it to 1.025, and another 3L water to help with all the wort I'll lose to the 50g Cascade and 50g Centennial I'm chucking in 10 mins from the end of the boil. Will likely dry hop with about 20g of each as well, because it clearly doesn't have enough hops.... h34r:

It's like a 10min American Super Hoppy Mild. Why the hell not!!!

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (14/6/11)

petesbrew said:


> Didn't have time to do an AG, but felt the need to brew. Luckily I had leftovers.
> Coopers European Cerveza
> Coopers Canadian Blonde
> 180g Carapils (steeped)
> ...


uummm i know you know your stuff pete but it is a lager yeast. you fermenting at larger temps? ive used this yeast a lot and it takes a while. of course if your fermenting at normal temps then ignore my comments. other than dry yeast does seem to like being rehydrated first (esp s189 ive found).


----------



## .DJ. (14/6/11)

Simcoe SMaSH

100% Maris Otter
30g Simcoe @ 25
40g Simcoe @ 5
US-05

will be doing the same beer but using Pilsner malt next just to try and detect any differences...


----------



## Da Bear (14/6/11)

Slammed down a batch of Porter yesterday, since the last keg was such a hit with the missus and my fam. Only problem being I shut down my PC without saving the recipe in BeerMate last time I brewed. *facepalm*

So from here on out it will be known as "Recollection Porter"

4.5 kg JW Trad Ale
.5 kg JW Choc
.25 JW Crystal
.25 Caramunich 1
.15 JW Roast

10g Galaxy @60
10g EKG @60
10g Amarillo @30
15g EKG @30
15g EKG @5

Wyeast 1056

BIAB
60 min mash at 64C
60 min Boil
Batch size 25L
OG 1.050

... or something like that


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/6/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Setting up the brewery as we speak (bloody cold outside)..........
> 
> 20L
> 4kg's BB ale malt
> ...




Just an update, i pitched my yeast into 1.059 wort! instead of the 1.045 i was expecting..... Jiggled the figures around in beersmith and WHAMMO! 95% Effeciency. Who would've thought a little extra sparge can really go a looonnng way! a couple of brewskies are well earnt now i thinks! :icon_cheers: 

I think i might make this part of my regular regime from now on.........


----------



## petesbrew (16/6/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> uummm i know you know your stuff pete but it is a lager yeast. you fermenting at larger temps? ive used this yeast a lot and it takes a while. of course if your fermenting at normal temps then ignore my comments. other than dry yeast does seem to like being rehydrated first (esp s189 ive found).


Yeah CM2, I'm being lazy by not emptying my fridge for it. It's sitting in my garage at 14c average (garage temp is swinging between 11-15c).
I know I could do better but as it's just getting rid of a couple of kits I'm not worrying about it too much. 
More importantly I've got the grain cracked for the next double brewday.

*Brugges Blonde*
6.00 kg. BB Pilsner
0.27 kg. JWM Wheat Malt
0.13 kg. Aromatic Malt
0.18 kg. Weyermann Carapils
0.70 kg. Candi Sugar (clear)
48g. Styrian Goldings 5.25%AA 60 min.
17g. Czech Saaz 4.00%AA 10 min.
White Labs WLP500 Trappist Ale

*Vienna Lager*
4.5 kg. BB Pilsner
2.00 kg. JWM Light Munich
0.07 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I
52g. Czech Saaz 4.50%AA 60 min.
17g. Czech Saaz 2.2%AA 10 min.
White Labs WLP838 Southern German Lager


----------



## bconnery (17/6/11)

American IPA
15L batch
Not so pretty on the formatting of recipe report, still working out Beersmith 2.0, can't find the text export option...

Aiming for under 6.4% for a comp... Don't expect to win because there are some seriously good AIPA brewers around but a) you have to try and B) I get the drink the rest 

Based loosely on a version of the Can you brew it Green Flash IPA, or at least that was where I started and then went from there... 

3000.00 g Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 87.0 % 
250.00 g Dark Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (80.0 EBC) Grain 2 7.2 % 
200.00 g Carabelge (29.6 EBC) Grain 3 5.8 % 

20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial [9.10 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 

5.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 10.1 IBUs 
5.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 10.8 IBUs 
15.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 15.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 16.1 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial [9.10 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 11.7 IBUs 
10.00 g Centennial [9.10 %] - Aroma Steep 1.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Aroma Steep 1.0 min


----------



## winkle (18/6/11)

Grisette D'Hogshead Deux

83% BB Pale
12% BB Wheat
5% cane sugar
14 IBU NZ Hallertau - bittering
EKG late and dry hopping 
sweet orange peel at 5 minutes

This will end up as my mid strength option on tap going on the last batch.
I'll knock it out then head off to the International for a steak and a bock, then get home and watch the Reds kick Kiwi butt :icon_cheers:


----------



## Newbee(r) (18/6/11)

Stone and Wood Pacific Inspired Ale (BIAB)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 4.7 (EBC): 9.3
Bitterness (IBU): 29.0 (Average)
Final volume: 23L

65% Pilsner
25% Maris Otter Malt
10% Munich I

0.7 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Aroma)
0.9 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

Single step Infusion at 68C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
1/2 whirlfoc at 10 minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

I've dropped the wheat to reduce the fizz and work with what I have. Won't be a clone but I'm hoping it's going to be a cracker.


----------



## drsmurto (18/6/11)

bconnery said:


> 3000.00 g Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 87.0 %
> 250.00 g Dark Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (80.0 EBC) Grain 2 7.2 %
> 200.00 g Carabelge (29.6 EBC) Grain 3 5.8 %
> 
> ...



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Newbee(r) (18/6/11)

DrSmurto said:


> :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:




+ :icon_drool2:


----------



## .DJ. (20/6/11)

.DJ. said:


> Simcoe SMaSH
> 
> 100% Maris Otter
> 30g Simcoe @ 25
> ...


did the new beer over the weekend...

100% Pilsner
30g Simcoe @ 25
40g Simcoe @ 5
US-05

hit all the same numbers so I'm pretty happy knowing that I can now replicate a receipe..

Does anyone know if I will be able to tell any difference in the 2 beers?


----------



## Pennywise (20/6/11)

Pitched some Notto onto this this morning. Mashed @ 68

4.4kg Ale
300g Dark Crystal
150 Pale Choc
20g NB @ 60 (I thought I had more EKG, but oh well)
20g EKG @ 30


Also put a kit down on Saturday

Coopers Dark Ale
Edit: 800g dme & 200g sugar (thank's Pete)
100g Pale Choc
100g Special Roast
100g Dark Crystal
20g EKG @ 15 (So that's where the EKG went  )
Wyeast 1968


----------



## petesbrew (20/6/11)

Pennywise said:


> Pitched some Notto onto this this morning. Mashed @ 68
> 
> 4.4kg Ale
> 300g Dark Crystal
> ...


Any extra malt in that coopers kit? or half batch?


----------



## Pennywise (20/6/11)

Thanks, see edit :icon_cheers:


----------



## Malted (20/6/11)

.DJ. said:


> did the new beer over the weekend...
> Does anyone know if I will be able to tell any difference in the 2 beers?



I would quite certainly believe so. 
(1) I would expect a slightly darker colour for the MO. 
(2) I would anticipate a slightly 'maltier' brew from the MO. 
(3) Some folks claim that if you do not boil pils for 90 mins you will get DMS flavours locked into the wort and some say that this is rubbish.

I will be interested to hear of what your 'perceptions' of both beers is.

Edit: did the worts look or smell different?


----------



## .DJ. (20/6/11)

the only dicernable difference so far is the colour. one is fermenting and one is in cube wating to be dropped on the same yeast cake...


----------



## Barley Belly (20/6/11)

Got up early to watch the golf this morning and thought I might as well brew too.

First one is already cubed and just added the 40min hops to the second.

Will be nice to have a double batch down and all cleaned up by midday :icon_cheers: 


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 83 Bright Ale
Brewer: Barley Belly
Asst Brewer: Billy The Brew Dog 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 8.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg MaltEurop Australia Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 60.0 % 
1.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (7.0 EBC) Grain 30.0 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
0.25 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (40 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz [8.20%] (40 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz [8.20%] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
15.00 gm B Saaz [8.20%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 

5min hops added at flameout/start of 20 minute whirlpool
0min Aroma hops added to kettle 5 minutes before draining to no chill cube 




BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 84 B Saaz Amber
Brewer: Barley Belly
Asst Brewer: Billy The Brew Dog
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 26.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.75 kg MaltEurop Australia Ale (3.5 EBC) Grain 55.0 % 
1.00 kg Munich Light (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 20.0 % 
0.75 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 15.0 % 
0.25 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (50.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
20.00 gm B Saaz [8.20%] (40 min) Hops 15.1 IBU 
15.00 gm B Saaz [8.20%] (5 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
20.00 gm B Saaz [8.20%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 


5min hops added at flameout/start of 20 minute whirlpool
0min Aroma hops added to kettle 5 minutes before draining to no chill cube


----------



## argon (20/6/11)

bconnery said:


> American IPA
> 15L batch
> Not so pretty on the formatting of recipe report, still working out Beersmith 2.0, can't find the text export option...
> 
> ...



Another Green Flash IPA...esque beer... like mine  i wonder if the judges will get sick of simcoe by the time they get through them all...  regardless... i like the use of centennial. My combo was Chinook/Simcoe/Cascade... i get the feeling that the cascade will be lost.

OT... i exported beersmith 2 to HTML then copy pasted from there for the text... not as clean as before with text only.


----------



## bconnery (20/6/11)

argon said:


> Another Green Flash IPA...esque beer... like mine  i wonder if the judges will get sick of simcoe by the time they get through them all...  regardless... i like the use of centennial. My combo was Chinook/Simcoe/Cascade... i get the feeling that the cascade will be lost.
> 
> OT... i exported beersmith 2 to HTML then copy pasted from there for the text... not as clean as before with text only.


There might be a few around for them after angus' effort...
I used Centennial because I prefer it to Cascade. I like Cascade, but I think Centennial is better. The flavour remains fresher longer too in my opinion. 
I've never used Chinook, and I wanted go get Simcoe in there, so it seemed a good combo all round...


----------



## argon (20/6/11)

bconnery said:


> There might be a few around for them after angus' effort...
> I used Centennial because I prefer it to Cascade. I like Cascade, but I think Centennial is better. The flavour remains fresher longer too in my opinion.
> I've never used Chinook, and I wanted go get Simcoe in there, so it seemed a good combo all round...



One thing that's in our favour is that Angus said he'd drunk his last bottle... opens it up for the rest of us. That is, if Browndog forgets to enter. <_<


----------



## Dribs (21/6/11)

Only my second brew.

Coopers stout tin
500gm DDME
500gm rich brown sugar
S23 yeast (1 sachet)
20.5 litres because I'm blind.

Pitched the S23 yeast at 20 degrees. Went down to 12 degrees in a few days. Currently at day 11, OG 1037, now 1008, soon to be bottled. I'm enjoying drinking it from the hydrometer tube. It's hoppy enough. Possibly a simple Abbotsford Invade Stout clone. Will do a side by side test later. 

Much better than my apple juice lager (which is still better than Hammer 'n' Tongs because it doesn't taste like water).


----------



## DJR (22/6/11)

Back in the game here - using my new immersion chiller (have always no-chilled) that i made from the 18M of 1/2" copper coil i got for free from Polyaire the other day (pallet damaged but was fine for me just a bit to cut off on the sides)

Going to be a simple Pils as it's so damn cold here i thought better not let the cold weather go to waste so let's do a lager

21L - 1.048 SG - 38 BU - 5 EBC

4KG Wey Boh Pils
250g Wey Carahell
50g Acidulated

Touch of Cacl2 - about 2g

30g CZ Saaz 60m (5.5% AA)
30g CZ Saaz 20m 
30g CZ Saaz flameout

S-189 dry yeast (I have a pouch each of wyeast 2001 and 2487 but i can't be bothered making a starter today... will use them another time)

It'll be interesting to see how much better the hops integrate using a chiller - i found it really hard to get the freshness and aroma out of the hops when no chilling. 

I've just finished batch sparging and the boil is starting - the mash product smells divine B) 

For the immersion chiller i have a 5000L water tank here in the new house so i'll just be recirculating into that - i worked out it will put all of about 0.5C into the water tank which is probably at about 5-10C at the moment with this weather!


----------



## matho (22/6/11)

Sounds good mate, it will be good to see the immersion chill in action

Cheers steve


----------



## DJR (22/6/11)

It's always something isn't it...

20 minutes before end of boil - out of gas

Tried the camp stove which was completely useless, ended up going up the road to the servo and doing swap'n'go at 11:20pm...


----------



## Bizier (23/6/11)

Pitched my first homebrew for months this morning. Brown ale using 60% extract to comply with club comp rules. I love that I can get yeast from the US into my beer via a starter within a week of manufacture - the wonders of modern life.

Brewing at home has really made me happy after a lull from building.

Built a double coil chiller for my 100L pot a couple of days ago and will be hazing it with the following big IPA tomorrow first thing.

Imperial IPA 
Final Bottling Volume: 40.00

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.00 kg Golden Promise (Simpsons) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 71.4 % 
2.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 2 14.3 % 
1.00 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 3 7.1 % 
1.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 4 7.1 % 
50.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 41.9 IBUs 
300.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 29.9 IBUs 
100.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 14.0 IBUs 
100.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Aroma Steep 10.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 10 - 
70.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 11.7 IBUs 


Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.075 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.6 %
Bitterness: 97.5 IBUs
Est Color: 13.7 EBC 

Thanks to Kaiser Soze for the Magnum swap.


----------



## mje1980 (23/6/11)

Brewing a 10 min APA. The second one i've done. I dont change hop calcs for no chill. 

86.2% BB ale
5.2% Caramunich 2
8.6% Munich 2

45g each Columbus and Cascade at 10 mins. 

6g gypsum, 2g cal chl, 3g citric. 

66c mash 75 boil. 

I have US05, but i might use some top cropped 1318. 

1.059
38 IBU
6% ( calc'd at 1.014 fg, though i expect it to get closer to 1.010 )


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/6/11)

Brewed on Saturday (been off the interwebs for most this week):

HEC-free Celebration Ale (to finally celebrate getting my HECS debt monkey gone, and to remember the student austerity that started me on the home brew path):

5kg Bairds Pale Malt
.2kg Caramunich I

Mashed at 67 degrees (Colour 13.4 EBC)

20gm Smaragd at 60 minutes (19.87IBU) - these were leftovers in the freezer, so this beer was "cheap" in that I only paid for the malt.
20gm Nelson Sauvin at 10 m (7.92IBU and loads of flavour) - also leftovers.

Nottingham Yeast at average 10-15 degrees under the house (gotta love brick and cold snaps) - also leftovers.

Dry Hopped with 20g Nelson Sauvin last night (already smelled really good).

Really liking Bairds Perle Malt - it's cheaper, good malt backbone to work with, good conversion rate and flexible. It's my base malt of choice now.

Goomba


----------



## yum beer (23/6/11)

putting down a Coopers Cerveza for a mate and a Lager for his missus, the mate cant believe how much better my brews are then the ones his Dad used to make,
something to do with brew temps of 28c, Id say.

Planning a 3 step AG Pilsener tomorrow if all goes to plan.


----------



## Newbee(r) (24/6/11)

Putting this one on today

Team America - F..k Yeah IPA (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 9.5 (EBC): 18.7
Bitterness (IBU): 68.8 (Average)
Final Volume 23L

70% Maris Otter Malt
25% Pilsner
5% Crystal 80

1.2 g/L Stickebract (14% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


----------



## winkle (24/6/11)

Well time for some Belgiumus-interuptus with a quick Bitter.

_(is that?)_ *Fanny Green*
English Bitter
20 litre batch

TFMO - 3.4kg
CaraMunich 2 - 0.6kg
Roast barley - 32gm
Sugarz - 0.6kg
Challanger - 24gm @60min
EKG plug dry hop day 3.

Prepped up and ready for a lazy days brewin tomorrow. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD (24/6/11)

IPA (10L)

3.2kg BB Ale
0.2kg BB Caramalt
0.05kg Wey Caraaroma

66C

8.3g Amarillo 60min
4.1g Citra 60min
17g Amarillo 15 min
9g Citra 15min

US05 @ 19C

Epic.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/6/11)

Nick JD said:


> IPA (10L)
> 
> 3.2kg BB Ale
> 0.2kg BB Caramalt
> ...



Looks fantastic. 

Good malt combo for this time of year, great hop combo for an IPA/APA/AAA. US05 plays well with the cara-malts and leaves fruity hops intact.

Just polishing off the last bottle of Nelson+Citra together plus Saaz and Tettnang at dry hop. I'll need to do a repeat batch of that. Similar to this, except with Perle and Caramunich.

Goomba


----------



## donburke (24/6/11)

tomorrow's plan

Recipe: BOHEMIAN PILSNER
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 85.00 L 
Boil Size: 90.05 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 7.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
17.00 kg Pilsner Bohemium Floor Malted (Weyermann) Grain 94.44 % 
1.00 kg Maize, Flaked (Bairds) (2.5 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
150.00 gm Saphir [4.70 %] (105 min) (First Wort HopHops 24.0 IBU 
150.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (30 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
30.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Ale/Kolsch (White Labs #WLP029) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Staro Prague Lager (Wyeast Labs #2782) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 18.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
40 min Mash In Add 46.00 L of water at 70.6 C 63.0 C 
40 min Step Add 18.00 L of water at 98.4 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 14.00 L of water at 96.2 C 76.0 C


----------



## vykuza (24/6/11)

Hey DB. nice one. Got a couple of questions though - why the corn? And why the Kolsch yeast as well as the lager yeast?


----------



## donburke (24/6/11)

Nick R said:


> Hey DB. nice one. Got a couple of questions though - why the corn? And why the Kolsch yeast as well as the lager yeast?



the maize thins the beer out to make it more sessionable, not enough to make a big difference, plus i had 25kg of the stuff to go through  

it will be cubed into 4 cubes, 2 of which will be fermented with the kolsch yeast, and the other 2 will be with the staro prague

should be ready to drink on the 1st day of spring


----------



## vykuza (24/6/11)

I'll pay both of those!


So party at yours September 1st? :chug:


----------



## donburke (24/6/11)

Nick R said:


> I'll pay both of those!
> 
> 
> So party at yours September 1st? :chug:



didnt have one planned but you've planted a seed :beer:


----------



## Florian (24/6/11)

I don't know why but in an outburst of absolute spontaneity I decided an hour ago to brew my MCCC APA. Looks like I'm in for a long night.
Tried copying the recipe from BS2, but somehow can't copy anymore like in BS1. Must be me doing something wrong, but how could i stuff up a simple copy and paste?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (24/6/11)

donburke said:


> didnt have one planned but you've planted a seed :beer:



I'll Start walking...............


----------



## donburke (24/6/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> I'll Start walking...............




you'd be better off running to make it by september :lol:


----------



## Deebo (25/6/11)

Planning this to be my 3rd AG brew for tommorow (hop times are 15 mins late on recipe but I am adding them 15 mins earlier as per some advice I read from Thirsty Boy, 60 20 0)

Recipe: Alemarillo (BIAB No.3)
Style: Specialty Beer
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.79 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 3.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 76.8 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 2 95.2 % 
0.25 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 4.8 % 
10.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
10.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop 4 10.8 IBUs 
15.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 35.0 min Hop 5 10.1 IBUs 
25.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 7.2 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 8 - 
5.00 g Gelatin (Primary 24.0 hours) Fining 9 - 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 -


----------



## Tony (25/6/11)

Mmmmmm winter. Perfect weather for an Altbier 

Its almost chilled and ready for the fermenter and DAMN it smells great!

I didnt have any Spalt so i used saphire to use it all up. I added the Carafa 2 at sparge time to keep it smooth.

Will be pitching iot onto Noto dry yeast and fermenting in the 14 to 16 deg garage as it sees fit with no temp control.

Bull Dust Alt

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.70
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.44
Anticipated EBC: 29.8
Anticipated IBU: 44.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
49.5 5.30 kg. Weyermann Bohemien Pils GErmany 1.038 4
48.6 5.20 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
1.9 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100



Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
214.00 g. Saphire Pellet 4.50 44.0 40 min.
30.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

Nottingham


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/6/11)

Tony, how does Notts play in an Alt? I use Notts a bit, just curious as to why Notts for Alt? I'm assuming that it's because it tends to knock out too much hop flavour in a beer?

Goomba


----------



## Fourstar (25/6/11)

Finally getting around to a Stone Ruination clone! :super: 

Then im partigyling the leftovers for the Melbourne Brewers - Get Your kit Off competition (to be topped up with a tin of hopped goo)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Stone Ruination IPA
Brewer: Braden
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 35.43 l
Estimated OG: 1.073 SG
Estimated Color: 7.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 107.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SR Grain 2 94.6 % 
0.40 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 3 5.4 % 
60.00 g Centennial [6.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
60.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] - First Wo Hop 4 86.1 IBUs 
80.00 g Centennial [6.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 21.4 IBUs 
3.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
9.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 5 - 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 24.00 l of water at 68.9 C 64.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 15.00 l of water at 96.3 C 75.6 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
if no columbus, use magnum


----------



## Tony (25/6/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Tony, how does Notts play in an Alt? I use Notts a bit, just curious as to why Notts for Alt? I'm assuming that it's because it tends to knock out too much hop flavour in a beer?
> 
> Goomba



A few reasons....... First......Its all i had , second it ferments dry as dry and i mashed very cool to get it as low as it will go, and third it will ferment almost down to lager temps and make a very clean beer and my garage is averaging about 15 deg.

Perfect!

I didnt want the fruityness of a Kolsch yeast, i wanted it clean, and the clean american wheat strains that are also used are a bugger to get to settle out and come out a bit tart for my liking in hte style.

I havnt used Noto in an Alt before so ask me in a couple weeks how it went........ its fairly well recomended in this thread:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=201288

cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/6/11)

Tony said:


> A few reasons....... First......Its all i had , second it ferments dry as dry and i mashed very cool to get it as low as it will go, and third it will ferment almost down to lager temps and make a very clean beer and my garage is averaging about 15 deg.
> 
> Perfect!
> 
> ...



It does ferment dry. I had it do a 1.002 on me on a really low mash - fantastic, but if I didn't have some Caramunich in there, it would have gone lower. I learnt my lesson - I've got a 68 degree masher under the house now at 1.008. That was during the 5-6 degree nights we had in SEQ last week. So it goes pretty low (I got US05 at 13 degrees still ok). It's easily the most lager-esque of any ale yeast I've tried. It goes well at low temps and very clean.

It drops out really well - the most compact of any dry yeast I've tried.

I'll be interested to know how it goes, I'd not thought of doing it in an Alt. Sounds like you're pushing the boundries really good.

Goomba


----------



## Tony (25/6/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Sounds like you're pushing the boundries



:lol: 

Thats just how i roll


----------



## kiwisteveo (25/6/11)

extract aussie pale ale citra experiment (25l batch)

Caramalt (BB) 0.3kg
Carapils 0.2kg

Light Dry Malt 0.5kg
L/liquid Malt 1.5kg
Coopers Aussie Pale Ale kit 1.7kg

Citra 10g @40 mins
Citra 15g @10 mins
Citra 15g @2 mins 

IBU 27.9
EBC 9.5

O.G 1.051
Pitched US05 @22.5 degrees
been bubbling for the last 24hrs at 19 degress and smells preety damn good and will be heeding for my kegerator grand opening


----------



## Pennywise (26/6/11)

Just started the mash on this

67c mash
4.4kg Pils
450g Munich
110g Carafa 2
100 Pale Crystal
80g Pale choc
36IBU with Magnaum
fermenting with 1007


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/11)

Ein Alt, ja? Love that Magnum (Ger) it's about the only bittering hop I still use.

I had made a unanimous decision not to do any stouts for the comp rounds this year, but I borrowed "Guinness, the 250-year quest for the perfect pint". Imagine, quarter of a friggin millenium  
Anyway the last couple of days reading it on the train I've ended up tonguing for a rich creamy stout, so I'm going for a complex dry stout - less RB than I would normally use as 4* marked it down last year in the Nats boo hoo, and more malt complexity to make Browndog happy.  

Should be ready for the BABBs comp judging in 3 weeks - I'll be using Wy 1084 with a good healthy pitch and run it through at 24. Roast Barley gets added to mashout. 



*Dry Stout*


*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.950
Total Hops (g): 25.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 43.2 (EBC): 85.1
Bitterness (IBU): 37.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Pale Malt Golden Promise (67.23%)
0.300 kg Carafa II malt (5.04%)
0.300 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.04%)
0.300 kg Roasted Barley (5.04%)
0.250 kg Amber Malt (4.2%)
0.250 kg Choc Chit JW (4.2%) that's right B) 
0.250 kg Simpson Golden Naked Oats (4.2%)
0.200 kg Victory Malt (3.36%)
0.100 kg Acidulated Malt (1.68%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 24C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (26/6/11)

Pilsner for me this morning.

95% wey pils
5% melanoiden

Saaz at 60, 15 and cube. (this is to compensate for no chill)

Using Zwickel's step mash. 52, 63, 72, 78.

Planning on fermenting with wyeast 2206.


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/11)

Hey MM, if you are really wanting to compensate for the no chill, try just doing the 60 min addition then tomorrow steal a couple of litres out of the cube and do the late boils in a stockpot, chill that rapidly and pour into fermenter.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (26/6/11)

Bribie G said:


> Hey MM, if you are really wanting to compensate for the no chill, try just doing the 60 min addition then tomorrow steal a couple of litres out of the cube and do the late boils in a stockpot, chill that rapidly and pour into fermenter.


There's a plan. I might well do that. 
cheers


----------



## Pennywise (26/6/11)

Bribie G said:


> Ein Alt, ja? Love that Magnum (Ger) it's about the only bittering hop I still use.



Ja, BCS recipe but I had no caramunich so in went the pale crystal, also wanted it a little more bitter than 32. First Alt so hopefully I don't stuff it but those BCS recipes are pretty foolproof IMO


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (26/6/11)

Erred on the side of caution - was going to use an Urquell wyeast for the fist time but will wait and get some bo pils. Just going with a NS Ale
3.8 Marris otter
0.4 Wheat malt
NS to 25 IBU
With 15g saaz at whirlpool
US05
30g NS keg hop

Cheers
BBB


----------



## ged (26/6/11)

A modern Mild, a bit more complex grain bill than usual (more than a little inspiration from the Meantime Porter bill, scaled down to Mild size and lightened colour), hopped with a single addition of Riwaka at 60, pitched onto a cake of 1469 then double dropped 14 hours later. OG 1040. IBU 18. EBC 41. 


50 L batch, 75% efficiency

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 48.19 % 
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 24.10 % 
0.50 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 6.02 % 
0.50 kg Wheat, Torrified (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.02 % 
0.35 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 4.22 % 
0.35 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (600.0 EBC) Grain 4.22 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 1.20 % 

60.00 gm Riwaka [5.80 %] (60 min) Hops 18.3 IBU 

0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 6.02 % 

2 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.040 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.61 % 
Bitterness: 18.3 IBU 
Est Color: 41.4 EBC 

Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 7.80 kg 
Sparge Water: 44.71 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 20.34 L of water at 74.7 C 68.0 C 


Hope it goes OK!

Ged


----------



## ekul (26/6/11)

Made this today

2.5kg JW vienna
2kg ale malt
.25kg wheat malt
.1kg caramunich II

hops
15g saaz 5.3%aa @ 60
30g saaz @ 15
12g hersbrucker @ 2 (was one fo those teabag things, was ellerslie hop though so hoping its good)
2g galaxy 14%aa @ 2

Will ferment on s189 tmo

Forgot my refractometer wasn't here halfway though so decided to use a hydrometer. Didn't realise that its a shitty brigalow one that doesn't go above 1040 until i was packing up. This resulted in me boiing the wort for an extra amount of time trying to get it above 1040 until i gave up and cubed it. Ended up with 18L, i reckon it probably about 1060, will have to add some water tmo. So hungover today!


----------



## winkle (26/6/11)

Bribie G said:


> Ein Alt, ja? Love that Magnum (Ger) it's about the only bittering hop I still use.
> 
> I had made a unanimous decision not to do any stouts for the comp rounds this year, but I borrowed "Guinness, the 250-year quest for the perfect pint". Imagine, quarter of a friggin millenium
> Anyway the last couple of days reading it on the train I've ended up tonguing for a rich creamy stout, so I'm going for a complex dry stout - less RB than I would normally use as 4* marked it down last year in the Nats boo hoo, and more malt complexity to make Browndog happy.
> ...


That looks pretty good Bribie, I might have to put my hand up for judging stouts this year


----------



## NickB (26/6/11)

Not again Perry! Better get on on the brew...maybe.....


----------



## Pennywise (26/6/11)

Whoa, was called up to put a kit down with a mate down the street, so I brought my Marga along with some dark crystal and dme to give it some life, he just had a Coops Lager tin & sugar. I think he was a bit daunted at the fact it was gonna take longer that 20 mins but we got there, even if he did pitch at 30 with no hesitation, or even a look at the temp strip. Might take some hops down in a few days for him to throw in to hide some cranky yeast flavors lol


----------



## petesbrew (26/6/11)

*Brugges Blonde*
6.00 kg. BB Pilsner
0.27 kg. JWM Wheat Malt
0.13 kg. Aromatic Malt
0.18 kg. Weyermann Carapils
0.70 kg. Candi Sugar (clear)
46g. Styrian Goldings 5.25%AA 60 min.
12g. Czech Saaz 4.00%AA 10 min.
White Labs WLP500 Trappist Ale
OG = 1062

*Vienna Lager*
4.5 kg. BB Pilsner
2.00 kg. JWM Light Munich
0.07 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I
55g. Czech Saaz 4.50%AA 60 min.
15g. Czech Saaz 2.2%AA 10 min.
White Labs WLP838 Southern German Lager
OG = 1066

Brewed these up on friday. I was expecting the Belgian OG to be around 1074. Maybe a longer boil or longer mash/sparge wouldve helped.


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/11)

Vienna Lager - I've still got 5k of Vienna so I'm going to do an all-Vienna Vienna, but that's next week. Interesting to hear you are using Saaz as I was pondering what hop - if you think about it, Bohemia and Vienna were all part of the same Empire when those beers were invented, so makes sense.

Today with the comps season here I've decided to dip my toe in the "specialty beers" category this year, and brew the definitive headbanger tramp beer - my Midnight Train Malt Liquo' - although sadly I won't be able to enter it in the obligatory 40 oz clear bottle, and it will be poured into a jug then glasses. Oh the humanity. :huh: 

*Midnight Train
Malt Liquor

Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.600
Total Hops (g): 12.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.077 (P): 18.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.11 %
Colour (SRM): 7.6 (EBC): 15.0
Bitterness (IBU): 15.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Pale Malt Barrett Burston (59.21%)
1.000 kg Dextrose (13.16%)
1.000 kg Polenta (13.16%)
1.000 kg Rice (13.16%)
0.100 kg Caraaroma (1.32%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
12.0 g Galena Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
Brewbrite
Gelatine
Polyclar

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 15C with Safale US-05
2 weeks lager at -1


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## argon (28/6/11)

Wasn't going to a stout this year, take me ages to get through dark beers. But mentioned it to a mate who loves darks over the weekend and he convinced me to do one and split the batch with him. He came over this morning and we knocked out this one. Just cleaned up after filling 2 cubes of this;


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Foreign Extra Stout
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Foreign Extra Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Boil Size: 55.74 l
Bottling Volume: 39.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 74.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.40 kg Ale - Maris Otter Malt (Thomas Fawcetts Grain 6 70.0 % 
0.90 kg Brown Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (145.0 EBC) Grain 8 7.5 % 
0.90 kg Barley Flaked (Bairds) (3.0 EBC) Grain 7 7.5 % 
0.30 kg Barley Roasted - Unmalted (Bairds) (1400 Grain 11 2.5 % 
0.75 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (64 Grain 9 6.3 % 
110.00 g East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 12 28.7 IBUs 
55.00 g East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop 13 7.1 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [1000.00 m Yeast 14 - 
0.75 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (55.2 EB Grain 10 6.3 % 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 4 - 
4.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
1.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 5 - 
9.00 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 



Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 11.99 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 32.06 l of water at 72.8 C 66.0 C 90 min 


Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DJR (28/6/11)

Sparging this puppy now... Slow sparge for some reason, not to worry, smelling/tasting pretty good


Recipe: Okto 2011
Brewer: DJR
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 11.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.40 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 48.5 % 
1.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 30.3 % 
0.70 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 14.1 % 
0.25 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 2.0 % 
25.00 gm Hallertauer [6.50%] (60 min) Hops 17.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [6.50%] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Hella-Bock (Wyeast Labs #2487PC) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.95 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.91 L of water at 75.0 C 67.8 C 60 min


----------



## Fourstar (29/6/11)

added upon request from the whats in the glass thread.


6 Grain (Oatmeal) stout.
Oatmeal Stout

Type: All Grain
Date: 7/05/2011
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00

Ingredients
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 64.51 %
0.60 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 9.68 %
0.50 kg 5 grain porridge (1.7 SRM) Grain 8.07 %
0.30 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 4.84 %
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.84 %
0.25 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 4.03 %
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 4.03 %
10.00 gm Challenger [6.60 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 7.6 IBU
20.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 27.7 IBU
15.00 gm Challenger [6.60 %] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU
9.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.14 %
Bitterness: 39.0 IBU
Est Color: 32.1 SRM

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 19.00 L of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 87.9 C 73.0 C

Notes
3g CaCl2 to mash, 6g CaCl2 to boil.
6 Grain Porridge is Macro Wholefoods from woolies - rolled oats, barley, rye, triticale and rice.


----------



## Florian (29/6/11)

My first go at an AIPA. This might be completely over the top, as it's unknown territory for me, so open to suggestions. 
Mashing at the moment, so plenty of time to adjust hop schedule if need be. All hop additions 15 minutes and shorter will be a la Argon in a separate boil tomorrow morning.

*American IPA*
Type: All Grain	Date: 28/06/2011
Batch Size (fermenter): 19.00 l	Brewer:
Boil Size: 27.91 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.06 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 19.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 17.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 19.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 63.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

*Mash Ingredients*
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
2200.00 g Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 42.3 %
2000.00 g Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 2 38.5 %
750.00 g Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 14.4 %
150.00 g Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 4 2.9 %
100.00 g Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 5 1.9 %

*Mash Steps*
Name Step Temperature Step Time
Mash In 38.0 C 0 min
Mash Step 52.0 C 10 min
Mash Step 62.0 C 30 min
Mash Step 66.0 C 60 min
Mash Step 71.0 C 10 min
Mash Step 77.0 C 15 min

*First Wort Hops*
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
10.00 g Magnum [13.60 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 6 18.6 IBUs

*Boil Ingredients*
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
10.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 7 10.7 IBUs
10.00 g Willamette [4.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 11 2.3 IBUs
10.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 5.8 IBUs
10.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 3.2 IBUs
10.00 g Citra [14.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 8.1 IBUs
5.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 13 2.1 IBUs
5.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 12 1.2 IBUs
5.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 14 2.5 IBUs
5.00 g Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 15 1.2 IBUs
10.00 g Willamette [4.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 19 0.9 IBUs
10.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 16 1.3 IBUs
10.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 17 2.3 IBUs
10.00 g Citra [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 18 3.2 IBUs
10.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 21 0.0 IBUs
10.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 20 0.0 IBUs
10.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 22 0.0 IBUs
5.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 23 0.0 IBUs


*Dry Hop/Bottling Ingredients*
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 25 0.0 IBUs
15.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 26 0.0 IBUs
15.00 g Citra [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 27 0.0 IBUs
15.00 g Willamette [4.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 28 0.0 IBUs

*Fermentation Ingredients*
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
1.0 pkg Nottingham (Danstar #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast 24 -


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/6/11)

Holy hell!

Citra, Cascade, Willamette, Amarillo and Centennial in one beer.

And I thought I was slightly nuts mixing Citra and Nelson.

Now I'm just sad that it's all gone.


Goomba


----------



## brando (29/6/11)

Bribie G said:


> Ein Alt, ja? Love that Magnum (Ger) it's about the only bittering hop I still use.
> 
> I had made a unanimous decision not to do any stouts for the comp rounds this year, but I borrowed "Guinness, the 250-year quest for the perfect pint". Imagine, quarter of a friggin millenium
> Anyway the last couple of days reading it on the train I've ended up tonguing for a rich creamy stout, so I'm going for a complex dry stout - less RB than I would normally use as 4* marked it down last year in the Nats boo hoo, and more malt complexity to make Browndog happy.
> ...



Surprised to see the Acid malt in there BG. What salts?


----------



## bigandhairy (29/6/11)

Gonna give this a go when i get back from hols. Hopefully it will do justice by the 1469 yeast that bribieg generously gave to me. Loosely based around a landlord, also taking liberties with drsmurto version of a landlord. I dont have any GP so I have used MO. 
Regards 
Matt

BIAB with 75% eff
90 min mash @ 67deg. 60 min boil. 
3.8kg maris otter 
.3kg light crystal. 
.4kg light munich
Caramelise 2lt wort down to 300ml added to end of boil
35g fuggle @ 60
30g ekg @ 20 
30g stryrian golding @ 0
Wyeast 1469 @ 20deg


----------



## Florian (29/6/11)

I had this planned for tomorrow morning, but I thought I might as well get it all done today. 
So, second mash for today is a Czech Pilsener, trying to get close to Pilsener Urquell (although I can't be bothered with a decoction tonight):

91% Wey Boh Pils
6% Wey Carahell
3% Wey Munich1

Still nutting out the exact hop schedule, but it involves about 180g Saaz :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Florian (29/6/11)

Had a stuck sparge, a nice wort fountain shooting out of the malt pipe. Thought that I might as well do a decoction then if I have to open up the mash anyway. When I came back to add the decoction back to the mash, I had another stuck sparge, so have added a heap of rice gulls and am keeping a close eye. There goes the plan to dug out to get some dinner during the mash.


----------



## drew9242 (30/6/11)

Hey florian, how did you know you had a stuck sparge during your mash and not at the end. Just wondering why you couldn't duck out for dinner.


----------



## drsmurto (30/6/11)

Florian said:


> I had this planned for tomorrow morning, but I thought I might as well get it all done today.
> So, second mash for today is a Czech Pilsener, trying to get close to Pilsener Urquell (although I can't be bothered with a decoction tonight):
> 
> 91% Wey Boh Pils
> ...



A bit late but Pilsner Urquell (from my reading - Linky) is 100% pils malt. No crystal or toasted malts.

EDIT - fixed link


----------



## DJR (30/6/11)

DrSmurto said:


> A bit late but Pilsner Urquell (from my reading - Linky) is 100% pils malt. No crystal or toasted malts.
> 
> EDIT - fixed link



Yeah, they also have an incomplete fermentation (leading to the diacetyl and 1015 FG) - i think they drop the yeast and sterile filter. Kinda out of the league of home brewers so we have to cheat somehow...

The triple decoctions with acid rest are what give it the malt backbone and color aren't they? If you go single infusion sure it's not perfect but some carahell/carapils and melanoidin help get it there - but it won't be PU.


----------



## drsmurto (30/6/11)

DJR said:


> Yeah, they also have an incomplete fermentation (leading to the diacetyl and 1015 FG) - i think they drop the yeast and sterile filter. Kinda out of the league of home brewers so we have to cheat somehow...
> 
> The triple decoctions with acid rest are what give it the malt backbone and color aren't they? If you go single infusion sure it's not perfect but some carahell/carapils and melanoidin help get it there - but it won't be PU.



I do a single or double decoction or if feeling lazy multiple infusions. Certainly gives it more colour and for my taste, more malt.

Normally get the FG down to 1.013/4 so not bone dry. 

WLP833 also seems to leave a better malt charatcer than the typical czech lager yeasts (again, to my taste).


----------



## DJR (30/6/11)

DrSmurto said:


> I do a single or double decoction or if feeling lazy multiple infusions. Certainly gives it more colour and for my taste, more malt.
> 
> Normally get the FG down to 1.013/4 so not bone dry.
> 
> WLP833 also seems to leave a better malt charatcer than the typical czech lager yeasts (again, to my taste).



Agreed WLP833 rocks. Wyeast 2487PC is going on my Okto at the moment which is meant to be the same.

Now if only someone would import Ayinger into Aus so we can see how the brewery goes with their own yeast


----------



## Florian (30/6/11)

DrSmurto said:


> A bit late but Pilsner Urquell (from my reading - Linky) is 100% pils malt. No crystal or toasted malts.
> 
> EDIT - fixed link


Thanks Dr, I have read through that link at least twice in the past. I know it's not what they're using, but I love that addition of carahell in a Czech Pils and other beers, it's a great malt IMO, I have actually upped it this time from my usual 4% to 6%. Could probably do without the munich, but as I didn't plan to do any decoctions, I thought I'd add that tiny bit of colour. Ended up doing a decoction anyway which shiftet the colour nicely. 
Seeing PU has it's last hop addition at 25 minutes I'm way out of schedule with this one anyway as I'll try a separate boil with plenty of Saaz once my 2001 starter takes off. We'll see how it works out, it should get a good lagering as stocks are finally building up now.




Drew9242 said:


> Hey florian, how did you know you had a stuck sparge during your mash and not at the end. Just wondering why you couldn't duck out for dinner.


Drew, I'm brewing on a Braumeister which pumps the wort from the bottom of the vessel through the malt pipe. In a stuck sparge (it's more a stuck mash, but then a stuck sparge on a traditional system could also be a stuck lautering) the grain bed compacts so much that the wort doesn't flow freely to the top, it finds one channel (usually above the pump) and then shoots as a fountain out of your malt tube, and if you're unlucky lifts the lid and creates a big mess. I had this once in the past on a Berliner Roggenweisse (I think) containing over 50% wheat and Rye, so no surprises there. But this time I used a similar grain bill and same crush as I usually do, so not sure why it happened then.


----------



## prestonpaul (30/6/11)

DJR said:


> Yeah, they also have an incomplete fermentation (leading to the diacetyl and 1015 FG) - i think they drop the yeast and sterile filter. Kinda out of the league of home brewers so we have to cheat somehow...
> 
> The triple decoctions with acid rest are what give it the malt backbone and color aren't they? If you go single infusion sure it's not perfect but some carahell/carapils and melanoidin help get it there - but it won't be PU.


I'm doing something along the same line next week.
95% Weyerman Bohemian Pilsner
5% Weyerman carapils
1 addition of saaz at 60 minutes.
I'll be doing an infusion mash because I am not set up to do a decoction mash at the moment but was thinking about drawing off a couple of liters at the start of the boil and caramelizing it in an attempt to replicate a bit of the decoction mash flavor and colour.
Worth a try or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## drew9242 (30/6/11)

Florian said:


> Thanks Dr, I have read through that link at least twice in the past. I know it's not what they're using, but I love that addition of carahell in a Czech Pils and other beers, it's a great malt IMO, I have actually upped it this time from my usual 4% to 6%. Could probably do without the munich, but as I didn't plan to do any decoctions, I thought I'd add that tiny bit of colour. Ended up doing a decoction anyway which shiftet the colour nicely.
> Seeing PU has it's last hop addition at 25 minutes I'm way out of schedule with this one anyway as I'll try a separate boil with plenty of Saaz once my 2001 starter takes off. We'll see how it works out, it should get a good lagering as stocks are finally building up now.
> 
> 
> ...



I see, that has cleared it up for me. Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## vykuza (30/6/11)

prestonpaul said:


> I'm doing something along the same line next week.
> 95% Weyerman Bohemian Pilsner
> 5% Weyerman carapils
> 1 addition of saaz at 60 minutes.
> ...




Absolutely worth a try. Go for it.


----------



## drsmurto (30/6/11)

prestonpaul said:


> I'm doing something along the same line next week.
> 95% Weyerman Bohemian Pilsner
> 5% Weyerman carapils
> 1 addition of saaz at 60 minutes.
> ...



I'd personally add at least a flavour addition of saaz at 20 mins. 

Caramelising won't produce the same characters as a decoction. You'll get caramel/toffee flavours but not the melanoidins. 

Decoction mashing sounds a lot more complicated than it really is. I simply draw out the required volume of grain from the mash tun using a wire strainer from my kitchen. Put that in a pot and slowly heat it up to the temp steps (you can simply boil it but i prefer to do a 65C rest and a 70C rest on my way to boiling). Add it back to the mash tun.

It's time consuming but not difficult and the aroma of boiling malt is addictive. :icon_drool2:


----------



## vykuza (30/6/11)

I'm smashing out my Orval clone - thanks to the current White Labs limited release WLP-510 Bastogne Belgian Ale (the Orval sacc strain).

I've got with simple:


MoreVal 
Belgian Specialty Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 29/05/2011 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Nick 
Boil Size: 30.59 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Birko 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.75 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 75.40 % 
0.75 kg Carabelge (15.0 SRM) Grain 11.90 % 
55.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
40.00 gm Spalter Select [5.70 %] (80 min) Hops 24.2 IBU 
35.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
0.80 kg Candi Sugar, Clear (0.5 SRM) Sugar 12.70 % 
1 Pkgs Bastogne Belgian Ale (White Labs #WLP510) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Brettanomyces Bruxellensis (White Labs #WLP650) [Add to Secondary] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.059 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.059 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.00 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.05 % 
Bitterness: 36.1 IBU Calories: 546 cal/l 
Est Color: 5.8 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg 
Sparge Water: 8.10 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 30.00 L of water at 70.1 C 67.0 C 



I'm going to add the Candi Sugar addition during fermentation, rather than whack the yeast with a 1.060 wort and no starter. She's just coming up to boil now. I have to say the 2010 Styrians smell MUCH nicer than the 2009 batch.

The Bastogne yeast cake will move on to a De Ranke XX Bitter kinda clone next, and depending on flavour profile, either a simple Blonde to put away until warmer times, or a Belgianted version of Fourstars 6 grain stout above. Or both


----------



## chrisherberte (30/6/11)

Nothing fancy, quick keg filler.

Toucan AIPA
2 x 1.7kg Coopers Lager
100g LDME (Starter)
400g BB Caramalt
10g Cascade 10min
10g Cascade 0min
20g Cascade dry day 3
Yeast us05

I forgot to take an OG ~1058? -- pitched on Saturday sitting at 19-20C for 5 days so nearly terminal.
Hydrometer sample tastes shit hot, can't wait to keg it.

Edit: 18L


----------



## prestonpaul (1/7/11)

DrSmurto said:


> I'd personally add at least a flavour addition of saaz at 20 mins.
> 
> Caramelising won't produce the same characters as a decoction. You'll get caramel/toffee flavours but not the melanoidins.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the hops. For some reason I had it in my head that Urquell only did a single addition but having read the article referenced further up that's obviously wrong! I'll re-visit my hop calculations. I think I'll just do a simple infusion mash this time and do some more reading on decoction mashing for next time.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (1/7/11)

ESB

3kg BB Ale
1.5kg Munich 1
.25kg Heritage Medium
.1kg Caraaroma
.05kg Choc Pale
20g Fuggles @ 60mins
20g Styrian Goldings @ 60mins
20g Fuggles @ 10mins
20g Styrian Goldings @ 10mins

Wyeast 1968 @ 18degrees

IBU 33 EBC 30 5.1%

May or may not dry hop....


----------



## NickB (1/7/11)

Getting this on the go in the morning. Modified the grain bill slightly due to what I have in stock, and have upped the mash temp and dropped the bitterness slightly based on feedback from the last BABBs meeting.....

Recipe: Old Rifle Range Dark Mild 7
Style: 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.028 SG
Expected OG: 1.035 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 3.2 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 20.5
Expected Color: 33.5 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 68.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 3.500 kg (51.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Vienna Malt 1.500 kg (21.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Victory Malt 0.800 kg (11.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.250 kg (3.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.250 kg (3.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Pale Chocolate Malt 0.200 kg (2.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Aromatic Malt 0.200 kg (2.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.150 kg (2.2 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Fuggle (4.2 % alpha) 65 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 10 g used In Mash
Calcium Carbonate 10 g used In Mash
Gypsum 10 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1469-West Yorkshire Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (71C)
Step: Rest at 71 degC for 90 mins

Recipe Notes
CaraFa II Added at mashout


Cheers!


----------



## mje1980 (2/7/11)

Good time of year for mild hey?, though i can drink it all year round haha I'll be doing one next up too. Exact same recipe as my last:

87.7% TF MO
8.8% Wey caramunich 3
1.8% Choc
1.8% Roast barley

Galena 60mins
Willamette 5

1.033
23 IBU

1318 london ale 3

EDIT, i just had a thought. I normally use the caramunich 3 for my milds ( and most bitters ) but i think i have enough simpsons heritage to sub it. Might try that, as i really like the heritage xtal.


----------



## winkle (2/7/11)

NickB said:


> Getting this on the go in the morning. Modified the grain bill slightly due to what I have in stock, and have upped the mash temp and dropped the bitterness slightly based on feedback from the last BABBs meeting.....
> 
> Recipe: Old Rifle Range Dark Mild 7
> Style: 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild
> ...



So, is this going into a fermenter?
My effort today (or tomorrow) wiil be a ...
Recipe: Hogshead D'Mars
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Biere de Garde
TYPE: All Grain
Yeast is W3725pc Beire de garde

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.08 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.73 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 17.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 15.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.1 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 49.7 % 
1.80 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 35.8 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 8.0 % 
0.03 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 4 0.6 % 
25.00 g Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 21.9 IBUs 
0.30 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 5 6.0 % 
1.06 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 10 - 
0.25 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
10.00 g Bobek [5.25 %] - Aroma Steep 10.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 



Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.03 kg

Noice.


----------



## jyo (2/7/11)

Hoping to pump this one out tomorrow as inspired by the 10 minute IPA thread and recent discussions on using some old school hops in one of these.
I have a heap of Styrians and it's one of my favourite hops, so.....

10 Minute Styrian Goldings PA
23 litres.
5 kg BB Ale Malt
.350 kg Carapils

400 gms Styrian Goldings @ 10 minutes.
40 IBU
SRM 4.8
Mash at 64.5
90 minute boil.
No Chill.
Cultured Coopers Ale yeast from bottle.

Cheers, John. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (2/7/11)

Wow, talk about conincidence in recipes, jyo.

I had a really smooth brew night last night and since I only played 9 holes today and have some time I am throwing together an "all-sorts" type of brew. It's not really an IPA but it's not really anything else. It's just a brew to use up bits and pieces spec malts and half packets of hops I have lying around. Perhaps it could be a medium-strength IPA with English/Slovenia/American hops and a touch of wheat? 

Experimental Leftover Brew

78% Ale
10% Wheat 
6% Carared
6% Caraaroma
40gm Fuggles @ 10mins
40gm Styrian Goldings @ 10mins
40gm Amarillo @ 10mins

US05.

Something around 37-45 IBUs
EBC 28
4.9%

Could turn out horrible but I am willing to give it a crack. Even if it isn't stunning I will still drink it and learn from it!


----------



## NickB (2/7/11)

winkle said:


> So, is this going into a fermenter?




Cheeky.....

Yes, will ferment it! In fact have four on the go now...

Have delayed brewing until tomorrow, however.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (2/7/11)

:icon_offtopic: 
Me 2. Had an unplanned stop at Archive since Nectar wasn't open <_<


----------



## white.grant (2/7/11)

Just heating the HLT for this


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Choppa
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 11.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 62.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.80 kg Pale Malt Barrett Burston (3.0 SRM) Grain 84.67 % 
0.65 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 9.49 % 
0.40 kg Munich Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 5.84 % 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 50.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Cluster [7.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade - Organic [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade - Organic [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
28.30 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.16 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 


Should be tasty

cheers

grant


----------



## jyo (2/7/11)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Wow, talk about conincidence in recipes, jyo.
> 
> I had a really smooth brew night last night and since I only played 9 holes today and have some time I am throwing together an "all-sorts" type of brew. It's not really an IPA but it's not really anything else. It's just a brew to use up bits and pieces spec malts and half packets of hops I have lying around. Perhaps it could be a medium-strength IPA with English/Slovenia/American hops and a touch of wheat?
> 
> ...




That looks good, mate.
What did you brew last night?
I made an Amber Ale a couple of weeks ago with Ale, Caraamber and crystal with Williamette and Amarillo combo! Drinking nicely.


----------



## Pennywise (2/7/11)

And this is why I brew in the morning. Just steeping the grains for a Coopers IPA kit now

Coopers IPA
500g ldme
300 sugar
150g dark crystal
100g special roast
26g pale choc
100g carafe 3 special
100g roast barley

Hops will be what ever looks good that I pull out of the fridge, prolly cascade, chinook & galaxy from 20 mins to dry hop. Might actually do a mix of the three and see how that pans out


----------



## Tony (2/7/11)

Kolsch 


BullsHead Kolsch

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.64
Anticipated EBC: 7.1
Anticipated IBU: 26.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.0 9.00 kg. Weyermann FM Boh Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
7.0 0.70 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
3.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
110.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 5.60 26.2 40 min.
20.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 5.60 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

2575 PC Kolsch II


----------



## Bribie G (2/7/11)

*Finally* got my Vienna doughed in, been fartin around all day so far.

5000 Vienna
500 Aussie pale to ensure full conversion
100 Acidulated

Calcium Carbonate and some Epsom and Gypsum

60 Saaz 60 mins single addition

Danish Lager Yeast Wyeast 2042


As posted elsewhere I'm going to do a mini decoction to get some grain boiled just for a bit of flavour enhacement, maybe.


----------



## Frag_Dog (2/7/11)

Brewed an Irish Red today. First brew in over 2 months! Don't know what yeast to go with. Will probibly use US05 as I have a few packets in the fridge...

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 33 - Irish Red
Brewer: Nathan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Irish Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 35.00 l
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 21.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
0.60 kg Carared Malt (Weyermann) (39.4 EBC) Grain 2 12.1 % 
0.17 kg Caraaroma Malt (Weyermann) (256.1 EBC) Grain 4 3.4 % 
31.49 g Williamette [4.90 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 5 15.0 IBUs 
31.49 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.00 %] - Boil Hop 7 5.0 IBUs 
0.46 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
3.90 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 1 78.5 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 3 6.0 %


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (2/7/11)

First Stout BIAB for tomorrow morning. 

Trichotillomania Stout 
Sweet Stout

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.510
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 35.6 (EBC): 70.1
Bitterness (IBU): 23.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 77
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.100 kg Golden Promise Malt (68.74%)
0.500 kg Flaked Oats (11.09%)
0.350 kg Wheat Malt (7.76%)
0.220 kg Black Malt (4.88%)
0.180 kg Roasted Barley (3.99%)
0.100 kg Crystal 120 (2.22%)
0.060 kg Chocolate (1.33%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Willamette Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
20.0 g Fuggles Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
15.0 g Willamette Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 65 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Safale S-04

I'll put the crystal, black, choc and barley in with 10 minutes to go in the mash.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Florian (2/7/11)

Tony said:


> Kolsch
> 
> 
> BullsHead Kolsch


What mash schedule are you using for this Tony?


----------



## Lecterfan (2/7/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> First Stout BIAB for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Trichotillomania Stout



Phew! Some stouts will leave you legless...but hairless as well???


----------



## Tony (2/7/11)

Florian said:


> What mash schedule are you using for this Tony?



usually go an infusion mash..... 52 deg @ 2l/kg for 10 min, then boiling water to 65 for 45 min then 71 for 15 and mash out at this.


----------



## Barry (3/7/11)

Have mashed in a German Pils and a Bohemian Pils, just finished breakfast and will start sparging in about 20 mins. I have never made a good BoPil yet. Hope this will be the one.


----------



## goomboogo (3/7/11)

Barry said:


> I have never made a good BoPil yet. Hope this will be the one.



I'm sure you're being a bit hard on yourself.


----------



## mje1980 (3/7/11)

Forgot i told my mate a few weeks ago i'd make him another batch of american wheat, so whipping a single batch of the last one i did. Was very nice, and i got lots of wheat!.

56.3% BB pale
38.3% JW wheat
2.7% Wey abbey
2.7% Carahell

Galena 60 mins

Columbus and cascade @ 10 mins ( not a lot though )

1.044
22 IBU

US05


----------



## Pennywise (3/7/11)

Pennywise said:


> And this is why I brew in the morning. Just steeping the grains for a Coopers IPA kit now
> 
> Coopers IPA
> 500g ldme
> ...



Hopes went like this, 20g Cascade & 10g Galaxy @ 20 mins, & again at flameout for a hot steep. Will throw some more in on day 4-5, maybe just some Cascade though, galaxy is a bloody monster of a hop


----------



## Screwtop (3/7/11)

Tony said:


> usually go an infusion mash..... 52 deg @ 2l/kg for 10 min, then boiling water to 65 for 45 min then 71 for 15 and mash out at this.




Common mash schedule here also Tony !! pseudo P rest, Sacch rest, Glyco P rest then Mash out.

Screwy


----------



## raven19 (3/7/11)

Double batch of Pommy IPA mashing right now. March pump seems to have shit itself so its back to the good ol' gravity and buckets till I resolve the issue!


----------



## vykuza (3/7/11)

Making something akin to a De Rankle XX Bitter. Aka a bitter, hoppy Belgian Pale ale. Pic attached because of the loads of low alpha hops turning it in to a hop soup! The pictures don't do it justice but it was extremely green. 

The Belgian Bastogne yeast (WLP-510) I have chewing away on an Orval clone isn't giving me any belgiany type flavours, and the word I read somewhere that it's a borrowed English strain seems spot on from what I'm tasting.

So a quick order of some Wyeast Ardennes yeast is in order to ferment this bugger. (and while I'm at it I may as well throw a La Chouffe clone through it.. but that's for another post.

BPA XXX Bitter 
Belgian Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 2/03/2011 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Nick 
Boil Size: 29.08 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Birko 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 84.62 % 
30.00 gm Brewer's Gold [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
50.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50 %] (60 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50 %] (30 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Brewer's Gold [4.80 %] (20 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50 %] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Brewer's Gold [4.80 %] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Brewer's Gold [4.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 15.38 % 
Wyeast Ardennes Yeast



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.066 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.71 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.97 % 
Bitterness: 43.3 IBU Calories: 615 cal/l 
Est Color: 3.4 SRM Color: Color 


Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 33.71 L of water at 70.6 C 67.8 C


----------



## ben_sa (3/7/11)

After walking into my LHBS , with every intention of dropping an all extract porter or stout, I tasted this and changed my mind... The dark can wait... My first taste/brew with citra... Very nice!

New Recipe

Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 3.73 %
Colour (SRM): 8.2 (EBC): 16.1
Bitterness (IBU): 32.8 (Average)

56.6% (1.5kg) Liquid Malt Extract - Light
37.74% (1kg) Dry Malt Extract - Light
5.66% (150g) Crystal 120

0.9 g/L (20g) Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L (20g) Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L (20g) Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 30 Minutes. Boil for 30 Minutes

Fermented at 16C with Safale S-04


Recipe Generated with BrewMate

started out a tad higher than the stated OG, Ended up around 4.5%. An awesome sessional beer!


----------



## keifer33 (3/7/11)

Ahh Citra, what a wonderful beer that will be.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/7/11)

keifer33 said:


> Ahh Citra, what a wonderful beer that will be.



+1.

Nelson and Citra are my two favourite hops - and surprisingly, they play well together. I finally had the guts to combine them, and the result was well received (and quickly consumed) by all.

Goomba


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (3/7/11)

+ 1 on both Citra and Nelson. I think Nelson is more forgiving with bittering and no chilling. I am changing my hops schedules for no chilling now as I have had a few bitter ones with the Citra - very nice anyway.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Doogiechap (3/7/11)

Brewed a triple Corny Batch of my fave House APA.

Gravity Before Boil: 1.038 SG (9.7 Brix)
Volume Before Boil: 73.00 l Volume Transferred: 58.00 l Volume At Pitching: 58.00 l
Total Water Required: 84.87 l
Original Gravity: 1.044 SG Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (6.7 Brix)
Volume After Boil: 60.00 l .Volume Of Finished Beer: 55.00 l

Fermentable ingredients.
9.579 kg of TF Marris Otter Ale Malt 
0.903 kg of Belgian CaraPilsner Malt 
0.689 kg of German CaraMunich II 
0.452 kg of German Munich Malt
0.250 kg of German Wheat Malt 
'first wort hops'.
24 g of US Galena 24 g of "new batch" (alpha 13.0%) added to inventory 14 Nov 2010

20 g of US Citra (30 Min From End) 20 g of "new batch" (alpha 11.1%) added to inventory 9 Mar 2011
17 g of US Amarillo (15 Min From End) 
9 g of US Citra (15 Min From End)
13 g of US Citra (10 Min From End)
6 g of US Citra (10 Min From End)
33 g of US Amarillo (5 Min From End) 
13 g of US Citra (5 Min From End)
Flame Out
50 g of US Amarillo 
19 g of US Citra

The desired volume at pitching is 58.00 l. Pitch 2 pack(s) of DCL US-05 (formerly US-56) SafAle and ferment at 18 degC. 
Dry hop with the following hops.
34 g of US Amarillo

This batch nearly had a special ingredient that I spotted when filling my grain mill hopper.


Must of had sheep in the paddock before the barley crop 
I'm guessing it must be used :icon_vomit:


----------



## itmechanic (3/7/11)

Doogiechap said:


> Brewed a triple Corny Batch of my fave House APA.
> 
> Gravity Before Boil: 1.038 SG (9.7 Brix)
> Volume Before Boil: 73.00 l Volume Transferred: 58.00 l Volume At Pitching: 58.00 l
> ...




TF use them to close the grain bags.


----------



## raven19 (3/7/11)

2 NC Cubes of English IPA completed this arvo.

Recipe: 54 English IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 43.00 L 
Boil Size: 53.17 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 25.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 46.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
11.22 kg Pilsner (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.96 % 
1.12 kg Munich (17.7 EBC) Grain 8.70 % 
0.56 kg Crystal (275.8 EBC) Grain 4.35 % 
20.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
35.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 28.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (20 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
40.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
40.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2 Pkgs 1469 PC West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast #1469)Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 12.90 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 38.70 L of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C


----------



## mje1980 (4/7/11)

mje1980 said:


> Good time of year for mild hey?, though i can drink it all year round haha I'll be doing one next up too. Exact same recipe as my last:
> 
> 87.7% TF MO
> 8.8% Wey caramunich 3
> ...




Finally getting round to brewing this, was going to tomorrow but got other plans. Thought i'd do a night brew. Going well, though my mash temp was 70c, a bit higher than normal, and my pre boil is only 3 points short of my calcd post boil, so i'll go over on the gravity. Oh well!


----------



## bullsneck (5/7/11)

Brewing today at Hampton Brewhaus... Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (Thanks Ross)

It's the first of four batches this week. Also brewing an American Pale, American Amber and a Munich Dunkel.

How good are holidays.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/7/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> + 1 on both Citra and Nelson. I think Nelson is more forgiving with bittering and no chilling. I am changing my hops schedules for no chilling now as I have had a few bitter ones with the Citra - very nice anyway.
> Cheers
> BBB



BBB - use Citra at 10-20 minutes in a nice quantity to the IBU you want. You'll get that lovely passionfruit citrus flavour without the harshness.

I find that a little Nelson for bittering (60m) is okay, but overdone, it can quickly get harsh.

I've found that both Nelson and Citra can be used in a similar manner - that is 30 minutes for most bittering, and lots at 10 minutes for lots of flavour. :icon_drool2: 

Goomba


----------



## brettprevans (6/7/11)

It's freakn cold in melb to mash in now...

American Amarillo Stout
40L, 7%, ~70IBU
12kg ale
800g roast
600g light crystal
600g choc
200g wheat
200g rye
Mash 68C for 60min
20g magnum @ fwh
30g Amarillo @30
24g Amarillo @ 10


----------



## bullsneck (6/7/11)

Brew #2 of 4 this week.

American Pale from Brewing Classic Styles, with Dingemans Biscuit subbed for Victory Malt.

Magnum to bitter, then it's all Simcoe from there.

Wyeast 1272 to munch it into beer.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (6/7/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> BBB - use Citra at 10-20 minutes in a nice quantity to the IBU you want. You'll get that lovely passionfruit citrus flavour without the harshness.
> 
> I find that a little Nelson for bittering (60m) is okay, but overdone, it can quickly get harsh.
> 
> ...



Thanks Goomba - That is exactly the route I am taking now. I've also just ordered some Galaxy to give that a crack.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## booyablack (6/7/11)

This weekend I'll be brewing this one:

Pumpkin Ale

10L Batch

250g CaraPils
200g CaraAroma
1.8 kg Maris Otter
1.3 kg Pumpkin (peeled)

Hops - 10g Northern Brewer(8.5%) @ 45mins [~17.8 IBU]

3/8 tsp ground cinnamon
1/8 tsp ground cloves
1/8 tsp ground ginger
1/8 tsp ground nutmeg

1/4 whirlfloc tab

S-04 Yeast


I welcome any advice or suggestions since it's the first time I've attempted one of these.


----------



## outbreak (6/7/11)

booyablack said:


> This weekend I'll be brewing this one:
> 
> Pumpkin Ale
> 
> ...



I was going to say up the pumpkin but for a 10l batch that would be fine. Maybe look at using butternut as your pumpkin (yes i know it technically isnt a pumpkin). I lost a lot of wort to trub, but thats because I utilise the BIAB method, even with heaps of rice hulls draining the bag was a bitch. also bake the pumpkin first to bring out more flavour.


----------



## booyablack (7/7/11)

outbreak said:


> I was going to say up the pumpkin but for a 10l batch that would be fine. Maybe look at using butternut as your pumpkin (yes i know it technically isnt a pumpkin). I lost a lot of wort to trub, but thats because I utilise the BIAB method, even with heaps of rice hulls draining the bag was a bitch. also bake the pumpkin first to bring out more flavour.



Thanks for the feedback outbreak. I've already got my pumpkin, it's a homegrown jap pumpkin from my parents' farm to make the brew even more home-made. I was planning to roast the pumpkin too because after a bit of reading on the subject it seems like the way to go. I also BIAB but I don't have any rice hulls so hopefully it won't be too painful sparging.

I'll be interested to see just how much colour and flavour the pumpkin adds to the brew. I'm only lightly hopping to ~18 IBU as this seemed recommended so as not to overwhelm the pumpkin and spices.

Murrays Seasonal from a couple of years ago is the inspiration for this one.


----------



## Barley Belly (7/7/11)

Double brew day again today.

First one is 30 minutes into the mash. :icon_cheers: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 85 Obese Yak
Brewer: Barley Belly
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 10.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.60 kg MaltEurop Australia Ale (3.5 EBC) Grain 80.0 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 11.1 % 
0.25 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.0 EBC) Grain 5.6 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (90.0 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30%] (40 min) Hops 14.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Dry Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 




BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 86 Centennial Pale
Brewer: Barley Belly
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 15.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg MaltEurop Australia Ale (3.5 EBC) Grain 66.7 % 
1.25 kg Munich Light (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 27.8 % 
0.25 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (120.0 EBC) Grain 5.6 % 
20.00 gm Centennial [7.20%] (40 min) Hops 15.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [7.20%] (5 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [7.20%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Dry Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## bigandhairy (7/7/11)

bigandhairy said:


> Gonna give this a go when i get back from hols. Hopefully it will do justice by the 1469 yeast that bribieg generously gave to me. Loosely based around a landlord, also taking liberties with drsmurto version of a landlord. I dont have any GP so I have used MO.
> Regards
> Matt
> 
> ...



Ok, so I brewed the above last Friday. It was prob my worst brewday ever as far as missing temps/vols/targets etc, just didnt get anything right even burnt the caramelisation from not keeping close enough eye on it (read - too drunk :icon_cheers: ) should still be quite drinkable. Gonna re-brew this recipe tommorow but this time I have got me some golden promise so really looking forward to using it for the first time. I have just kicked off the reculture if bribieg's 1469, really lovely beer by the way bribie!! A promise to myself not to burn anything and take closer notice of all my measurements, oh and stay sober at least until the start of the boil  , well maybe.

bah


----------



## Florian (7/7/11)

booyablack said:


> Thanks for the feedback outbreak. I've already got my pumpkin, it's a homegrown jap pumpkin from my parents' farm to make the brew even more home-made. I was planning to roast the pumpkin too because after a bit of reading on the subject it seems like the way to go. I also BIAB but I don't have any rice hulls so hopefully it won't be too painful sparging.
> 
> I'll be interested to see just how much colour and flavour the pumpkin adds to the brew. I'm only lightly hopping to ~18 IBU as this seemed recommended so as not to overwhelm the pumpkin and spices.
> 
> Murrays Seasonal from a couple of years ago is the inspiration for this one.



If you want real pumpkin flavour and aroma, my advise would be to add as much as you can in the last 5 minutes of the boil, or even in secondary. I've done a pumpkin pils which wasn't too bad, it had plenty of flavour for the first few weeks, but lost it very quickly after that. Use a hop sock or your BIAB bag in the boil and stir the roasted pumpkin as much as you can in the boil to get get all the colour and flavour into your wort, then pull out the bare leftovers of the whitish looking flesh. I've also roasted up some pumpkin seeds which also had a quite prominent flavour and aroma, but again, didn't last very long.

If you haven't seen them yet, there are a few threads floating around, one of them is here.


----------



## booyablack (7/7/11)

Florian said:


> If you want real pumpkin flavour and aroma, my advise would be to add as much as you can in the last 5 minutes of the boil, or even in secondary. I've done a pumpkin pils which wasn't too bad, it had plenty of flavour for the first few weeks, but lost it very quickly after that. Use a hop sock or your BIAB bag in the boil and stir the roasted pumpkin as much as you can in the boil to get get all the colour and flavour into your wort, then pull out the bare leftovers of the whitish looking flesh. I've also roasted up some pumpkin seeds which also had a quite prominent flavour and aroma, but again, didn't last very long.
> 
> If you haven't seen them yet, there are a few threads floating around, one of them is here.



Thanks Florian. Just the kind of advice I was looking for, especially since I was already wondering whether the pumpkin was better in the mash or the boil. I think I might split the difference and mash half of it and add the other half to the end of the boil. Luckily I'm only making a 10L batch so even if the flavour and aroma don't last too long, I don't think the beer itself will either!

I've been reading up on AHB threads and other websites but I missed the one in the link you've provided so thanks for that too.

Cheers!


----------



## Dazza88 (8/7/11)

Just put this one down, its to follow a CB boh pils FWK on s-189


Smoked Schwarzbier

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 23.0 (EBC): 45.3
Bitterness (IBU): 25.8 (Average)

46.58% Pale Ale Malt
26.93% Munich II
14.56% Rauchmalt
2.91% Caraaroma
2.62% Carafa II malt
2.18% Carapils (Dextrine)
2.18% Melanoidin
2.04% Chocolate

0.4 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
0.7 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (6.3% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (6.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (6.3% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 62C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 12C with Saflager S-189


----------



## DJR (8/7/11)

Tony said:


> Kolsch
> 
> 
> BullsHead Kolsch
> ...




Does P. Hallertau go well in this Tony? I'm guessing it'd add a good mild citrus/fruit character? Do you reckon the 2575 is better than WLP029 or 2565?


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/7/11)

Putting my brew boots back on today and I've been caught up in a bit of historical brewing reading (thanks Chiller).
So today I'm brewing a WWII Whitbread 1943 Oat Mild, the grist reflects the changes that had to be made during the war due to the restrictions on many ingredients. Also I presume the lower than normal gravity enabled the Troops to "down a few" without the usual results.
There's not a lot to hide behind in this recipe so I hope I don't stuff it up.

Whitbread 1943 Oat Mild

1.56 Kg Mild Malt
0.32 Kg Golden naked Oats
0.26 Kg Marris Otter
0.22 Kg Medium Crystal Heritage
0.03 Kg Carafa III (steeped and used to adjust color, replaces brewers caramel of the day)
0.20 Kg Dark Brown Sugar
18 g East Kent Goldings 5% 60min
1 Whitbread ale yeast Wyeast1099

Mash @ 69.5 for 60 minutes
O.G 1.028
F.G 1.008


----------



## brando (9/7/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Putting my brew boots back on today and I've been caught up in a bit of historical brewing reading (thanks Chiller).
> So today I'm brewing a WWII Whitbread 1943 Oat Mild, the grist reflects the changes that had to be made during the war due to the restrictions on many ingredients. Also I presume the lower than normal gravity enabled the Troops to "down a few" without the usual results.
> There's not a lot to hide behind in this recipe so I hope I don't stuff it up.
> 
> ...



Andrew, why steep the Carafa III separate to the mash? Is it perhaps a pH thing, or does it reduce the harshness that can be imparted from very dark grains?


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/7/11)

Actually Brando I am only going to use it for color adjustment so I will only be adding as much of the liquor as I think I will need to the boiler much the same way as they use the brewers caramel for color adjustment, I might not need to use any, a lot will depend on how much color I get from the Dark brown sugar as I am sure it's an unknown variable.


----------



## Newbee(r) (9/7/11)

Looking to brew this tomorrow. I am almost out of Marris but have a bunch of crystals and half a bag of JW pilsner malt. Not having made an ale with pilsner before, keen to know if this is a goer or do I wait for the next bag of Marris to come in and not waste the other ingredients?

Cheers

J


Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 6.5 (EBC): 12.8
Bitterness (IBU): 73.6 (Average)

70% Pilsner
16% Maris Otter Malt
7% Carared
7% Munich II

1.2 g/L Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 68C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 80 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


----------



## winkle (9/7/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Actually Brando I am only going to use it for color adjustment so I will only be adding as much of the liquor as I think I will need to the boiler much the same way as they use the brewers caramel for color adjustment, I might not need to use any, a lot will depend on how much color I get from the Dark brown sugar as I am sure it's an unknown variable.



You don't get much from CSR dark brown sugar Andrew.


----------



## C_west (9/7/11)

Nice foggy winter morning seems ideal for drinking this beer not brewing it! First ever AG Stout after 2.5 years of AG, better late than never I guess. Should be on tap just in time from when I get back from my wedding in New Zealand.

Warren's 3 Shades Stout

2.25 kg Pale
0.75 Kg Pils
0.50 Kg Brown Malt
0.35 Kg Flaked Barley
0.25 Chocolate Malt
0.25 Kg Roasted Barley

20g P.O.R @ 60 Mins
20g Fuggles @ 15 Mins

No Chill

1.044 Est SG

35 est IBU probably add another 5 or so for No chill + bitterness from grains

I hope P.O.R is ok, from my experience at 60 mins it is generally a pretty clean bittering hop plus I had heaps of it in the freezer so why not.


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/7/11)

winkle said:


> You don't get much from CSR dark brown sugar Andrew.



That,s what i thought Perry, However i have some distillers caramel just in case.


----------



## Shed101 (9/7/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Putting my brew boots back on today and I've been caught up in a bit of historical brewing reading (thanks Chiller).



Like the sound of this Andrew ... what have you been reading?


----------



## Bizier (9/7/11)

Currently mashing this bits'n'pieces English Barleywine low and slow to get it as fermentable as possible for the 1968 ESB yeast, might even get a table beer out of the end runnings. Debating whether to do a 15 min whirlpool addition of Target or EKG.

22L batch:
7.00 kg Golden Promise (Simpsons) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 56.9 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 2 16.3 % 
0.30 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 5 2.4 % 
1.30 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 10.6 % 
1.70 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 3 13.8 %

50.00 g Target [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 48.2 IBUs


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (9/7/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> Looking to brew this tomorrow. I am almost out of Marris but have a bunch of crystals and half a bag of JW pilsner malt. Not having made an ale with pilsner before, keen to know if this is a goer or do I wait for the next bag of Marris to come in and not waste the other ingredients?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Looks good mate. The munich ii and carared will add a nice maltyness. If it were me i'd drop the mo all together and save it for another brew.


----------



## Newbee(r) (9/7/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> Looks good mate. The munich ii and carared will add a nice maltyness. If it were me i'd drop the mo all together and save it for another brew.



Cheers for the feedback. Just didn't want to risk the US hops but I've only got 1 1/2 cases of punk IPA clone left so need to top up the IPA stash. 

J


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/7/11)

Shed101 said:


> Like the sound of this Andrew ... what have you been reading?



right here plenty of stuff to look through, Chiller put me on to it and the historic porters are very interesting.

the link to 1943 Oat Mild


----------



## Shed101 (9/7/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> right here plenty of stuff to look through, Chiller put me on to it and the historic porters are very interesting.



Ah, Ron Pattinson. Thanks. Will look into this more as my BIAB scheme develops.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (9/7/11)

Tony said:


> Mmmmmm winter. Perfect weather for an Altbier
> 
> Its almost chilled and ready for the fermenter and DAMN it smells great!
> 
> ...



How did this come come out on Notto yeast?


----------



## jeddog (9/7/11)

60Lts of DrSmurto's Golden Ale 



to go in this




mmmmmm


cant wait!!!!

jeddog


----------



## Bizier (9/7/11)

Bizier said:


> Currently mashing this bits'n'pieces English Barleywine low and slow to get it as fermentable as possible for the 1968 ESB yeast, might even get a table beer out of the end runnings. Debating whether to do a 15 min whirlpool addition of Target or EKG.
> 
> 22L batch:
> 7.00 kg Golden Promise (Simpsons) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 56.9 %
> ...



Have changed tack mid-course and turned this into 44L of (dirty) Belgian Blond ale after a low eff first runnings and our washing machine leaking everywhere when I was trying to sort fermenters out (and the yeast I wanted is still under 20L of beer). Ahh cubes, shining saviour and delayer of sanitation's necessity.


----------



## warra48 (10/7/11)

Haven't brewed for about 2 months, so today is my first one since we returned from our Europe trip.

Hefeweizen
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 9.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 15.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes
Mash 65C

1800.00 g Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 38.3 % 
400.00 g Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 7 8.5 % 
100.00 g Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 8 2.1 % 
2400.00 g Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5 51.1 % 
1.0 pkg Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast 11 - 
10.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.10 %] - Boil Hop 10 9.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Hallertauer Tradition [5.70 %] - Boil 60 Hop 9 6.3 IBUs 

Using up some bits and bobs to rationalise my stocks. 

The last Hefeweizen I did used an Acid Rest, but I didn't like the result with too much Cloves for my taste. I therefore decided on a single infusion at 65C. The Vienna and Carawheat should give it enough body and maltiness to not bother with decoctions.
I plan to ferment at 20C.


----------



## jyo (10/7/11)

jyo said:


> Hoping to pump this one out tomorrow as inspired by the 10 minute IPA thread and recent discussions on using some old school hops in one of these.
> I have a heap of Styrians and it's one of my favourite hops, so.....
> 
> 10 Minute Styrian Goldings PA
> ...




Well things turned to shit last weekend, so had to postpone this to today. 400 gm of Styrians at 10 minutes is pretty spectacular.
The pics speak for themselves...

View attachment 47011


----------



## jyo (10/7/11)




----------



## keifer33 (10/7/11)

Man wish I was there to smell that...would have been sensational standing over the nice boiling brewpot with a face full of hop steam on this wonderful winters day....

Let us know how it goes jyo, im hooked on 10min apa/ipa at the moment


----------



## jyo (10/7/11)

keifer33 said:


> Man wish I was there to smell that...would have been sensational standing over the nice boiling brewpot with a face full of hop steam on this wonderful winters day....
> 
> Let us know how it goes jyo, im hooked on 10min apa/ipa at the moment




Mate, 10 minute PA's are always satisfying minutes, hey? :icon_cheers: 
I just whirl pooled, it looked like soup!
I'm aiming to get this into a keg in 2 weeks


----------



## keifer33 (10/7/11)

They are definitely satisfying minutes, I wouldn't go so far as saying "The best 10 mins of my life" but its up there  

Just getting ready to ferment my Citra 10 Min APA so hopefully turns out alright.


----------



## jyo (10/7/11)

keifer33 said:


> They are definitely satisfying minutes, I wouldn't go so far as saying "The best 10 mins of my life" but its up there
> 
> Just getting ready to ferment my Citra 10 Min APA so hopefully turns out alright.




I haven't brewed with Citra yet, but it sounds awesome. My next 10 minute PA will be with Simcoe, I reckon...
Cheers.


----------



## DJR (10/7/11)

I gotta get into this 10 minute thing now i have a chiller 

Cascade, NS, Amarillo, Saaz, Hallertau and a few bits and pieces - hmmm 

When no chilling do you find the bitterness higher than it should be? Are you still calculating on 10 minutes or do you use a higher time for the calculations, like 20 minutes?

I'm finding my immersion chilled beers to be quite a bit less bitter than the equivalent no-chill batches.


----------



## jyo (11/7/11)

DJR said:


> I gotta get into this 10 minute thing now i have a chiller
> 
> Cascade, NS, Amarillo, Saaz, Hallertau and a few bits and pieces - hmmm
> 
> ...




I've only chilled 4 batches and this was in the laundry sink with ice. If doing an hoppy beer lie an APA, I'll drop the 60 minute addition to 40, and minus ten minutes thereafter, but it really is a bit of guess work. All my flameout additions get moved to whirlpool. I'm pretty happy with the bitterness, though they do seem more bitter. Some judging notes on my APA from last year stated "Some slight hop astringency"...could be due to no-chill, could be my brewing, probably the latter 

This is my 4th 10 minute PA, the previous were with higher alpha hops such as Amarillo and Cascade, which I did at 5 minutes. I wasn't too worried about the Styrians (3% AA) which went in for the full 10 minutes.
A chiller is next on my list for these highly hopped beers.
Cheers.


----------



## DJR (12/7/11)

Yeah, I always had a bit of hop astringency in my beers done no-chill. Mind you i never quick cooled with ice/water, just left the cube overnight. You could probably get away with it if you whirlpool well, leave it for 20 mins (so it's still above 80C going into the cube) and use a pickup tube or scrubby on the kettle outlet to avoid much of the hops going into the cube.

I found as well if it didn't skim the foam that builds up before boiling that it also changed the flavour for the worse with no-chill - my guess is the polyphenols/tannins/proteins that are in that scum end up polluting the beer with no-chill worse than a traditionally chilled beer.

The hop flavour in my 2 immersion chilled lagers is "Better"* and noticeably less bitter than if i'd no-chilled IMO.

_*definition of "better" varies and may be entirely psychological _


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (12/7/11)

argon's LFPA. First attempt. Never got to try the original LCPA with the chinook.

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.80 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 73.1 % 
0.80 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 15.4 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 5.8 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4 5.8 % 
5.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 8.3 IBUs 
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 13.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 8.3 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade [4.60 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 3.3 IBUs 
15.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 5.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Cascade [4.60 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 2.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [4.60 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 ml] Yeast 13 - 

Half way through the mash.

This is going to sound completely noobish, but how do you guys get your recipes in the nice formats to paste in here from BS2?

Cheers


----------



## vykuza (13/7/11)

After an extremely poor and aborted brew day on Sunday, followed by 2 days in Canberra (I feel like I'm being punished for something!) I'm getting my mojo back with something simple;


Saphir Pils MkII 
German Pilsner (Pils) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 28/06/2011 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Nick 
Boil Size: 29.08 L Asst Brewer: Betty the Dog 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Birko 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 100.00 % 
50.00 gm Saphir [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Saphir [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Saphir [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Lager (White Labs #WLP830) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.94 % 
Bitterness: 34.8 IBU 
Est Color: 3.4 SRM 

67C mash for 75 minutes.

Just added the bittering addition. It looks good, smells good and is boiling well.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (15/7/11)

Mashing Now:

4kg BB Ale
400g Weyerman Munich 1
350g Weyerman Carapils
250g BB Wheat]

25g Cascade @ 60mins
15g Cascade @ 30min
15g Nelson Sauvin @ 20min
10g Nelson Sauvin @10min
5g Nelson Sauvin @ Cube

US-05 @ 17deg

This Is my 2nd Batch, and quickly becoming a favourite.


----------



## Malted (15/7/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> This Is my 2nd Batch, and quickly becoming a favourite.




Not just a house favourite but a crowd favourite too I'd be willing to guess. The recipe looks the goods.


----------



## chunckious (15/7/11)

Malted said:


> Not just a house favourite but a crowd favourite too I'd be willing to guess. The recipe looks the goods.



What style of sipper is that lads?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (15/7/11)

Chunkious said:


> What style of sipper is that lads?




American ale of some sorts


----------



## under (15/7/11)

I really like BB Ale.


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/11)

Its Klsch time baby! :icon_chickcheers: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Klsch
Brewer: Braden
Style: Klsch
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 35.00 l 
Boil Size: 46.05 l
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 4.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU  
8.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 3 81.0 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 Grain 5 9.5 % 
1.5 pkg Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [124.21 Yeast 7 - 
70.00 g Hallertauer [6.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 m Hop 6 31.3 IBUs 
5.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 50.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
15.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4 9.5 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 30.00 l of water at 70.0 C 64.4 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 13.00 l of water at 95.5 C 73.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
boil to 35L batch size and top up with 10L of boiled water to cube 2x 20L
1.050 OG and 27IBU.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (16/7/11)

Getting Ready to mash in a Dr Smurtos Golden Ale........... and Tomorrow an AIPA


----------



## Tony (16/7/11)

Roggen time 


Roggenbier

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.25
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 12.98
Anticipated EBC: 30.3
Anticipated IBU: 17.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
32.7 4.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
32.7 4.00 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.037 18
32.7 4.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Rye Germany 1.036 5
2.0 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100
0.0 0.00 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 Shitloads... 14 liters volume

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 5.60 11.4 40 min.
20.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 4.0 40 min.
20.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 1.7 10 min.


yeast: 3068





Havnt decided on a mash schedule yet........ mashing these things is scary enough, without thinking about it prior.

I ran the Rye through the mill 3 times to really smash it up and get it to give up its oily goodness 

Oh god..... what have i done :unsure:


----------



## fraser_john (17/7/11)

Vienna Lager

Recipe found here


----------



## Tony (17/7/11)

Tony said:


> Roggen time
> 
> I ran the Rye through the mill 3 times to really smash it up and get it to give up its oily goodness
> 
> Oh god..... what have i done :unsure:



Well as predicted....... not enough MT volume to hit mash temp with infusion water...... mash wont flow for longer than 20 seconds through the herms to heat it up  

Had to pull a small 2 liter decoction and dump it back in to get mash conversion temp happening.

Now im pulling a 10 liter decoctionn to get me up to the second mash temp and really gum the mash up with break as well............ AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH IM MAD! :lol: :unsure:


----------



## winkle (17/7/11)

Currently mashing the lastest version of TinTin Dubbel, with the nasty feeling that I didn't connect the manifold <_<


----------



## notung (17/7/11)

I just racked my Belg-style saison to secondary and added homegrown hersbrucker hop tea. Used 100% pils malt and bittered to ~25ibu with saaz pellets. Beer is still at 1.021SG after 12 days in primary (the Dupont strain works nice and slow) but the hefe-like banana/clove and sweet orange notes I'm getting from it so far are amazing.

I know it's not the most seasonal thing to brew but I have a temp-controlled fridge.


----------



## warra48 (17/7/11)

Hey Tony,

How are you progressing? Still trying to sparge that Rye?


----------



## Tony (17/7/11)

:lol: na mate its in the fermenter....... i had 4 lots of unexpected guests turn up today while i was making it..... i had to say.....look, im going to have to be a poor host, this beer is being a bitch!

Ended up with my full 54 liters at 1.055..... was aiming for 1.054 so im happy, and it tastes great. 

light, but oily and slick brown mud that tastes and smells great is the best descriptor i have.

Blow off tube is in place!!!!!!

Time to stand back and let her go


----------



## Jace89 (18/7/11)

Just got my Blood Orange Hefe going now! My house is smelling great right now....gotta love in-door boils


----------



## Malted (18/7/11)

Jace said:


> Just got my Blood Orange Hefe going now! My house is smelling great right now....gotta love in-door boils



We may agree on that but our other halves may not.
My missus isn't fond of in-door boil overs!  She likes to tell people about the time I caught her stove on fire... that's her version of the event which is not the reality. It doesn't stop her telling that story though.

How are you planning on getting the blood orange to carry a flavour in your brew?


----------



## jyo (18/7/11)

Just about to crack this for tomorrow morning. I love holidays 

American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.243
Total Hops (g): 170.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 10.1 (EBC): 19.9
Bitterness (IBU): 35.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
9.100 kg BB Ale Malt (80.94%)
0.743 kg Vienna (6.61%)
0.650 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.78%)
0.500 kg Crystal 120 (4.45%)
0.250 kg Rice Hulls (2.22%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

*Notes*
----------------
No Chill additions:
60 @ 40
30 @ 15
15 @5 minute
5 @whirl pool

Mash @ 65
7/17/2011 9:38:22 PM : 

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/7/11)

Kinda cheating because it'll be Saturday before I can do this, but:

*The Roggen Amber Perle* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 12.8 (EBC): 25.2
Bitterness (IBU): 27.6 (Average)

90.91% Perle Malt Bairds
5.45% Caramunich I
3.64% Caramel Rye Malt

0.9 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (11.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Smaragd (8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


----------



## jyo (18/7/11)

You love your Nelson don't ya mate!
I tried an awesome all Nelson ale yesterday at a mate's place. Really different hop.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/7/11)

jyo said:


> You love your Nelson don't ya mate!
> I tried an awesome all Nelson ale yesterday at a mate's place. Really different hop.



Yup - love Nelson. I don't overuse it in any particular brew, so it doesn't end up being too much. It usually takes a back step to something else, or combines with another hop for some good flavour. I've never used it by itself and only once as a dominant hop.

It's very different, but if you don't overdo it - it's fantastic. I actually tend to steer away from using it for bittering additions (anything above 30mins) - I use it mainly for flavour and late bitterness. Learned my lesson that I'd rather a dollar extra worth of smooth bittering from a low cohumulone % hop, than use something that can be harsh.

The other thing is that it offers a less sweet-fruit type of flavour - a bit like the fact that tomatoes are fruit, but not overly sweet, compared to say a strawberry. I use it as a "savoury fruit" to offset the real "sweet fruit" that some of the stonefruit/mango/passionfruit flavoured hops can produce.

This is pretty much a repeat of my last Amber Ale, just with a slight grain adjustment and slight hop adjustment to keep things interesting. Someone will criticise it for being too fruit-salady, but hell it's nice.

Goomba


----------



## jyo (18/7/11)

It's definitely on my list now. I got the subtle wine and gooseberries. Very interesting, I couldn't keep my nose out of the glass.


----------



## Jace89 (18/7/11)

Malted said:


> We may agree on that but our other halves may not.
> My missus isn't fond of in-door boil overs!  She likes to tell people about the time I caught her stove on fire... that's her version of the event which is not the reality. It doesn't stop her telling that story though.
> 
> How are you planning on getting the blood orange to carry a flavour in your brew?



I'm lucky my better half actually like the smell! As long as i clean up the mess I don't have a problem, but I find that harder then brewing.

The oranges I plan to zest and gut the insides, then let them steep for 20mins and throw em straight into the fermenter. I got the recipe from here: Blood Orange Hefeweizen
But I'm doing a all-grain version with 60% Pale and 40% Wheat


----------



## Spoonta (18/7/11)

cheers Mate when you comen round so we can get your mash tun made


----------



## jyo (18/7/11)

Spoonta said:


> cheers Mate when you comen round so we can get your mash tun made



It was a gooden, for sure, mate 
Next few weeks I reckon.


----------



## Spoonta (18/7/11)

ok mate not that long though


----------



## argon (20/7/11)

just a few hops measured out for an IPA... each cup holds about 80g


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (20/7/11)

argon said:


> just a few hops measured out for an IPA... each cup holds about 80g
> 
> View attachment 47153



Now that's a brew session you definitely don't want to be drinking while brewing!


----------



## sponge (20/7/11)

argon said:


> just a few hops measured out for an IPA... each cup holds about 80g
> 
> View attachment 47153



glorious.


----------



## Malted (20/7/11)

argon said:


> just a few hops measured out for an IPA... each cup holds about 80g



Looks like an interesting picture. You brewing six batches at once? Looks like a brew sheet and timer for each set of cups. Looks like some adjuncts on top of the hops? 
Don't tease, brew and tell.


----------



## bconnery (20/7/11)

argon said:


> just a few hops measured out for an IPA... each cup holds about 80g


You mean something like this?  
Some other hops measured out for an IPA or 6...

View attachment 47155


----------



## argon (20/7/11)

yep... just like that...  took me about 45mins to weigh them all out and my hands were all resiny after


----------



## Mikedub (20/7/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Erred on the side of caution - was going to use an Urquell wyeast for the fist time but will wait and get some bo pils. Just going with a NS Ale
> 3.8 Marris otter
> 0.4 Wheat malt
> NS to 25 IBU
> ...



hey Bada Bing, how did this NS + Saaz combo go?, have been thinking about using both these hops late


----------



## randyrob (20/7/11)

*NZ Pale Ale* 

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 7.6 (EBC): 15.0
Bitterness (IBU): 38.5 (Average)

80% Ale Malt
10% Munich I
5% Wheat Malt
2.5% Biscuit
2.5% Caramunich III

0.7 g/L Hallertau Aroma (8.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Hallertau Aroma (8.1% Alpha) @ 35 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Hallertau Aroma (8.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Aroma)

PH 5.2 @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (20/7/11)

brando said:


> Brewed this again today for the second time. Just finished a keg of the first version and loved it. I don't seem to see much caraaroma used in recipes here, but I'm loving it.
> 
> Recipe: Brando's ESB
> Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
> ...



Can someone please tell me how to produce this format from Beersmith 2. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## kenlock (20/7/11)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Can someone please tell me how to produce this format from Beersmith 2.
> 
> Thank you very much!



On 'Recipe' screen/tab choose the recipe and on the section below select 'Plain Text' as your report.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (20/7/11)

kenlock said:


> On 'Recipe' screen/tab choose the recipe and on the section below select 'Plain Text' as your report.



Thanks so much! Silly me for missing that! Cheers!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/7/11)

Mikedub said:


> hey Bada Bing, how did this NS + Saaz combo go?, have been thinking about using both these hops late



I'm not BBB, but I do use Nelson a great deal.

I find Saaz balances Nelson by giving a slight spiciness that mutes the real wine-like flavour that Nelson can throw. You can use Nelson for a good fruity AAA, and then with Saaz it becomes a nice mellow flavour addition.

I also need to add that Nelson shouldn't (IMO) be used at greater than 30m boil as it's bittering tends to be a little harsh. But as a flavour hop, it shines and as a result of this, it holds a permanent position in my freezer.

Goomba


----------



## bconnery (20/7/11)

Malted said:


> Looks like an interesting picture. You brewing six batches at once? Looks like a brew sheet and timer for each set of cups. Looks like some adjuncts on top of the hops?
> Don't tease, brew and tell.


Well I can't speak for Argon but given the similarities between his pic and mine I'll answer the same questions and you can draw conclusions from there 
Yes, 6 batches. The last one is a double size so its kind of 7...
Appearances can be deceiving, but sometimes they aren't  (That's exactly what they are)
Yes, not sure what's in Argon's but I'll bet it's either calcium sulfate or salt, and some kettle finings in one of them...


----------



## argon (20/7/11)

Spot on mate... 6x50L batches and a 100L batch of 1060OG IPA and I can confidently say that it was my easiest brewday yet. B) Perhaps not for some though... How good is opening a 4kg bag of chinook? First addition and gypsum and second to last addition had Yeast nutrient and koppafloc.


----------



## Mikedub (21/7/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'm not BBB, but I do use Nelson a great deal.
> 
> I find Saaz balances Nelson by giving a slight spiciness that mutes the real wine-like flavour that Nelson can throw. You can use Nelson for a good fruity AAA, and then with Saaz it becomes a nice mellow flavour addition.
> 
> ...



thanks for the feedback, think then I'll bitter + whirlpool/cube some saaz flowers with the NS (based on Ross's NS Summer Ale )


----------



## randyrob (22/7/11)

*Saaz Pale Ale*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 7.6 (EBC): 15.0
Bitterness (IBU): 27.5 (Average)

80% Ale Malt
10% Munich I
5% Wheat Malt
2.5% Biscuit
2.5% Caramunich III

0.7 g/L Saaz (4.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Saaz (4.5% Alpha) @ 35 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Saaz (4.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

PH 5.2 @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Notes: Hops are actually added @ 45, 20, 0 (just put in as 60, 35, 15 for No-Chill Bitterness difference)

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## NickB (22/7/11)

RDO (well, technically an LDO - Leisure Day Off) today, pumping out a double batch of stout with what I have on hand, and have decided to do another sparge of 33L, and add a kit of Morgans Blue Mountain Lager that I have from a year or so ago to the kettle, then hop the shit out of it with US hops.... 


Recipe: RDO Stout
Style: 13A-Stout-Dry Stout

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG
Expected OG: 1.048 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG
Expected ABV: 4.7 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 35.2
Expected Color: 62.0 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 72.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 7.500 kg (79.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Rolled Oats 1.000 kg (10.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.400 kg (4.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Roasted Barley 0.215 kg (2.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Black Malt 0.200 kg (2.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAmber 0.125 kg (1.3 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Warrior (15.8 % alpha) 25 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
Australian Pride Of Ringwood (10.0 % alpha) 12 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Calcium Carbonate 10 g used In Mash
5.2 PH Stabiliser 10 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 2 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1084-Irish Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


*******

Partigyle US Hop Bomb
Probably go something like 100g of Cascade at 10 mins, or similar, depending on the OG. Will post an update once it's in the kettle....

Cheers


----------



## jyo (22/7/11)

That grain bill looks the goods, Randyrob.


----------



## randyrob (22/7/11)

jyo said:


> That grain bill looks the goods, Randyrob.



Hey Jyo

Thanks looking forward to see how it goes. 

So far i've done out a couple of batches with this grain bill and I'm going to knock out
a couple more only chaning the hop bill.

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Newbee(r) (22/7/11)

randyrob said:


> Hey Jyo
> 
> Thanks looking forward to see how it goes.
> 
> ...




Never had a saaz hopped pale ale.... I have a pack of NZ Riwaka D Saaz to use up - would it lend itself to an IPA?


----------



## NickB (22/7/11)

Finally cubed up my 'Light American Brown Ale Hop Bomb'... Looks like I hit around 1.045 OG with the kit added to the boil. Went with 50g Cascade, 50g Centennial at 10 mins, and another 50g of each in the cube. Will see how it turns out, likely ferment with US-05.

Cheers!


----------



## Pennywise (23/7/11)

Just getting the gear out to put this down, Cal Com recipe from BCS with a couple of minor changes, I really liked this recipe last time I brewed it, so did a few other people.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 276
Brewer: Pennywise
Asst Brewer: Chopper
Style: California Common Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.46 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 22.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.5 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg JW Traditional Ale Malt (6.2 EBC) Grain 1 75.8 % 
0.23 kg Victory Malt (55.0 EBC) Grain 4 4.4 % 
0.40 kg Caramalt (40.0 EBC) Grain 3 7.6 % 
0.60 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 2 11.4 % 
40.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 9 7.8 IBUs 
40.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 12.4 IBUs 
18.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 21.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) [12 Yeast 10 - 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
0.05 kg Carafa II Special (1100.0 EBC) Grain 5 0.9 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.28 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.77 l of water at 77.3 C 66.7 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.71 l of water at 95.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 13.27 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com


----------



## randyrob (23/7/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> Never had a saaz hopped pale ale.... I have a pack of NZ Riwaka D Saaz to use up - would it lend itself to an IPA?



Yes for sure, One of the best beers I've ever brewed was with D Saaz ==>

*House Amber Ale with Dsaaz* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 13.7 (EBC): 27.0
Bitterness (IBU): 26.4 (Average)

88.03% Ale Malt
8.01% Weyermann Carared
2.99% JWM Crystal 140
0.97% TF Black Malt

0.6 g/L Magnum (13.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L D Saaz (4.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L D Saaz (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*



Brewing this ATM, not sure about the Nottingham tho might strip too much hop flavour? have good old US-05 on hand too if i change my mind.

*Aussie Pale Ale* (Australian Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 7.6 (EBC): 15.0
Bitterness (IBU): 32.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

80% Ale Malt
10% Munich I
5% Wheat Malt
2.5% Biscuit
2.5% Caramunich III

0.2 g/L Galaxy (15% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Magnum (14.4% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (15% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Magnum (14.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (15% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Magnum (14.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

PH 5.2 @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Danstar Nottingham

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jyo (23/7/11)

Just toasting the oatmeal in the oven right now...smells awesome.
Great work on the No-Chill calcs, Rob!

Oatmeal Stout

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.408
Total Hops (g): 65.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 29.3 (EBC): 57.7
Bitterness (IBU): 35.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.100 kg Pale Ale Malt (75.81%)
0.600 kg Flaked Oats (11.09%)
0.275 kg Crystal 80 Bairds Dark Crystal (5.09%)
0.250 kg Roasted Barley (4.62%)
0.183 kg Chocolate (3.38%)

Hop Bill
----------------
65.0 g Challenger Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (2.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Danstar Nottingham

Notes
----------------
Roasted Barley and Choc in mash for last 10 minutes.


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## dent (23/7/11)

jyo said:


> Just toasting the oatmeal in the oven right now...smells awesome.




So what is the go with the toasting? An oatmeal stout is on my imminent to-do list.


----------



## jyo (23/7/11)

dent said:


> So what is the go with the toasting? An oatmeal stout is on my imminent to-do list.



First time I've tried it, mate and only my second stout. It was suggested by another brewer, so thought I'd give it a go. I didn't go overboard, just gave them a bit of colour. Should be interesting to see how it goes.
Cheers.


----------



## Newbee(r) (23/7/11)

randyrob said:


> Yes for sure, One of the best beers I've ever brewed was with D Saaz ==>
> 
> *House Amber Ale with Dsaaz* (American Amber Ale)
> 
> ...


----------



## randyrob (23/7/11)

dent said:


> So what is the go with the toasting? An oatmeal stout is on my imminent to-do list.



jyo is on the money - you have to toast the oats, fills up the kitchen with a flavor similar to Anzac biscuits...So delirious!


----------



## Gavo (23/7/11)

Got this done today, something must have gone wrong as it all went like clockwork.

90min mash at 65 degrees
90min boil

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Dogwood IAPA
Brewer: Gavin
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 55.38 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 20.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 55.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.60 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 58.66 % 
2.00 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 17.78 % 
1.50 kg Munich 1 (16.0 EBC) Grain 13.33 % 
0.55 kg Caraamber (70.0 EBC) Grain 4.89 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich I (90.0 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
0.20 kg Pale Crystal (110.0 EBC) Grain 1.78 % 
25.00 gm Simcoe [12.40 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Cascade Organic [8.70 %] (Dry Hop 4 days)Hops - 
39.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.80 %] (60 min) Hops 38.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Citra [13.90 %] (20 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.40 %] (20 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade Organic [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Simcoe [12.40 %] (10 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade Organic [8.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
25.00 gm Simcoe [12.40 %] (0 min) Hops  - 
2 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 11.25 kg

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## dent (24/7/11)

jyo said:


> First time I've tried it, mate and only my second stout. It was suggested by another brewer, so thought I'd give it a go. I didn't go overboard, just gave them a bit of colour. Should be interesting to see how it goes.
> Cheers.



Sounds good, I'll give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## randyrob (24/7/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> Cheers for the recipe - have plugged into BrewMate so on the list of brews to do. Have everything on hand but columbus at the moment not magnum so will probably swap these - only 1% alpha in it from memory.
> 
> Strike that - will put it on tomorrow. Was going to do a Stone and Wood style Ale but keen to give this a crack.
> J




Yep I just use Magnum because it is my go to hop for clean buttering, columbus will work just as well

be interested to hear how you go

Cheers Rob.


----------



## bullsneck (24/7/11)

randyrob said:


> Yep I just use Magnum because it is my go to hop for clean *buttering*, columbus will work just as well
> 
> be interested to hear how you go
> 
> Cheers Rob.



Nothing worse than harsh_ buttering_!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Golani51 (24/7/11)

randyrob said:


> Yes for sure, One of the best beers I've ever brewed was with D Saaz ==>
> 
> 0C with Danstar Nottingham
> 
> Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*



Mate:

Perhaps you could do recipe with actual weights format (which auto include the percentages) as opposed to just the percentages. easier for those without program.

Thanks,

R


----------



## bullsneck (24/7/11)

Brew Mate is free, you should hop on it. You'd be able to tweak recipes you find to suit your system with ease.



Golani51 said:


> Mate:
> 
> Perhaps you could do recipe with actual weights format (which auto include the percentages) as opposed to just the percentages. easier for those without program.
> 
> ...


----------



## RdeVjun (24/7/11)

*Schwartzbier 2*
Vol: 21L OG: 1.050,	FG:1.010, Alc:5.2, IBU:24.6
Colour: 25.5 SRM/ 66EBC

Fermentables:
Name amount units %
Weyermann Munich II 2.55 kg 54.9%
Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner 1.48 kg 31.8%
Thomas Fawcett Dark Caramalt 0.14 kg 3.1%
Weyermann Rye Caramel 0.04 kg 0.9%
Weyermann Wheat Caramel 0.04 kg 0.9%
German Carafa Special I 0.40 kg 8.5% (Nb. Added at mashout)

Mash:
64C single infusion, 90 minutes, dunk sparge/ mashout

Hops:
Name amount units Alpha Min IBU
Hallertauer Mittelfrueh 47.00 g 2.6 90.0 14.7
Hallertauer Mittelfrueh 16.00 g 2.6 60.0 4.7
Saphire 20.00 g 4.5 15.0 5.2

Ferment: Wyeast 2487PC Hella Bock at 10C, D- Rest


----------



## randyrob (24/7/11)

Golani51 said:


> Mate:
> 
> Perhaps you could do recipe with actual weights format (which auto include the percentages) as opposed to just the percentages. easier for those without program.
> 
> ...



Hey R,

Weights are irrelevant because every Brewer has different Efficiencies, Batch Sizes and processes etc
by displaying a Grain Bill by percentages you would be able to replicate the recipe with your system :icon_cheers: 

Hope this makes sense

Cheers Rob.


----------



## randyrob (24/7/11)

bullsneck said:


> Nothing worse than harsh_ buttering_!
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Lol..few to many while posting last night.


----------



## argon (25/7/11)

brewed on a whim last night... been telling myself for ages i need to get some lagers going. So decided to do another Landlord with 1469....  lazy bugger. This time only had the last bit of EKG at hand so no Fuggles or Styrian in this one.

Boiled the bejesus out of the first runnings into the kettle for about an hour in a lazy man's attempt at some kettle caramelisation... i'm sure it made feck all difference... but always nice to have the Rambo on full guts in the middle of the night.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Landlord 4
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 52.07 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 39.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 9.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 37.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.50 kg Ale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett Grain 3 96.6 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 4 3.4 % 
60.00 g East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 5 16.7 IBUs 
60.00 g East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] - Boil 30.0 Hop 7 12.8 IBUs 
55.00 g East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop 8 7.6 IBUs 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 6 - 
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
6.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.0 pkg West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) [2000 Yeast 10 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 11 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8.80 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 23.00 l of water at 72.5 C 65.0 C 90 min 

Sparge: Drain mash tun, Batch sparge with 2 steps (18.94l, 18.94l) of 90.0 C water
Notes:
------
estimated mash pH 5.36

Pitch 1.2L starter to batch 1
24hours double drop split and add second batch in



Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/7/11)

argon said:


> ... but always nice to have the Rambo on full guts in the middle of the night.



Bet that would have lit the whole neighbourhood up. Kinda like that street light that shines in my bedroom window. Less noisy than roadworks though.



Goomba


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/7/11)

Another Historical brew on the weekend, 1928 Barclay Perkins IPA
The invert No. 3 darkened this beer more than I thought it would, looks great into the fermenter.

Recipe: Barclay Perkins - 1928 - IPA
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.92 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.92 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 18.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.300 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1 57.3 % 
0.710 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 17.7 % 
0.532 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 13.2 % 
0.475 kg Invert Sugar No.3 (130.0 EBC) Sugar 4 11.8 % 
15.00 g Cluster [7.00 %] - Boil 90.0 min Hop 5 14.5IBU 
25.00 g Fuggles [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 17.7IBU 
16.00 g Fuggles [5.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 7 8.7 IBUs 
6.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Dry Hop 2 Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Whitbread Ale (Wyeast Labs #1099) 


Mash Schedule: Underlet Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.017 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Strike Add 10.63 l of water at 67.2 C 60.0 C 1 min 
Sacch Rest Heat to 67.0 C over 10 min 67.0 C 90 min 

Sparge: Drain mash tun, Batch sparge with 1 steps (25.84l) of 78.0 C water
Notes:
------
Invert Sugar No.3 = 459g Golden syrup + 16g Blackstrap Molasses


----------



## Shed101 (25/7/11)

Will be interested in hearing how this comes out, Andrew. I'm sizing up the 1941 Whitbread IPA myself.



AndrewQLD said:


> Another Historical brew on the weekend, 1928 Barclay Perkins IPA
> The invert No. 3 darkened this beer more than I thought it would, looks great into the fermenter.
> 
> Recipe: Barclay Perkins - 1928 - IPA
> ...


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/7/11)

Shed101 said:


> Will be interested in hearing how this comes out, Andrew. I'm sizing up the 1941 Whitbread IPA myself.



Fancy swapping a bottle? It would be interesting to get a taste comparison between the Invert No.1 and No. 3.


----------



## Shed101 (25/7/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Fancy swapping a bottle? It would be interesting to get a taste comparison between the Invert No.1 and No. 3.



Definitely ... although I'm a long way behind you, haven't even worked out what all their different inverts are 




(or bought the BIAB kit i'll be using :lol: )


----------



## Gar (25/7/11)

Just about ready to bottle another APA, I've really gotta try something more adventurous next time, maybe a barley wine :chug: :icon_chickcheers: :icon_vomit: 

Very basic one this time

25 L Batch

5.00 kg Ale Malt (Weyermann)
0.25 kg Caramalt (Barett Burston) - 20L
20.00 g Galaxy [13.40 %] - Boil 25.0 min
20.00 g Galaxy [13.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min
20.00 g Galaxy [13.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min
30.00 g Galaxy [13.40 %] - Flameout
2.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056)

Mashed at 65' for 1 hour, batch sparged

Fermented 2 weeks at 17', all in primary, SG-1050 - FG-1010

I Had a nice little volcano going for the first few days :blink: kinda freaked me out (first time) but I think it's going to be ok. This brews the first one using a temperature probe directly into the beer!


----------



## malt_shovel (27/7/11)

Got this Alpha Pale Ale attempt on at the moment.

I think the crystal is darker than I thought...

*Silverback* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 11.0 (EBC): 21.6
Bitterness (IBU): 34.8 (Average)

85% Maris Otter Malt
11.7% Vienna
3.3% Home Made Heritage Crystal/Special B

0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Columbus (14.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (5.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Columbus (14.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Cascade (5.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Cascade (5.5% Alpha) @ Flameout (Aroma)

0.1 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.0 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1098 - British Ale

Notes: 20gm CaSO4 & 4gm Mg(SO4)2

First runnings1.083 @ 40oC
2nd - 1.040 @ 50oC
Final - 1.010 @ 49oC

pre-boil gravity - 1.045

post boil gravity - 1.051



Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Smelt great bubbling away, so fingers crossed


----------



## winkle (28/7/11)

With a bit of luck I'll get a Dark Mild (#3) out this arvo :icon_cheers: . With a hefe-weizen and a"Belgian IPA" over the weekend. I'll post up the recipes once I get home. (The hefe is to get sufficent yeast for a Gose + maybe a Weizenbock)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/7/11)

Frustratingly, I have majorly sore tendinitis in my hip joint (at the ripe old age of 31 - idiot!) that I'm blaming on my work chair and my younger brother's 20 year old Japanese Sports Car with uncomfortable seats that I sat in for 3 hours.

Frustrating, because I have an empty keg I've just purchased, grain in the mancave, and my niko hops have landed on my doorstep all 2 pounds of it (plus 90g Galaxy from CB and the usual Nelson Sauvin and leftovers) and I can't brew.

With enough pain relief, I hope to make the following - it's my Lord Nelson Citra AAA Mark II:

*Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Ale* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.86 %
Colour (SRM): 10.3 (EBC): 20.3
Bitterness (IBU): 31.3 (Average)

90.91% Perle Malt Bairds
5.45% Caramunich I
3.64% Rye Malt

0.4 g/L Citra (13.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (I'll have to check at home - I know the AA% is higher than my Craftbrewer batch, so I'll adjust for IBU accordingly)
0.9 g/L Cascade (4.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 70C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


----------



## winkle (28/7/11)

Mild done and dusted (realised it was a BABBs nite at mash-in  )

Dark Mild #3 
Mild 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l
Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 26.81 l
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage 

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 77.6 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2 11.5 % 
0.25 kg Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC) Grain 3 7.2 % 
15.00 g Target [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 19.6 IBUs 
9.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 1.9 IBUs 
0.13 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 4 3.7 % 
0.28 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
1.16 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 9 - 
1.0 pkg Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast 8 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.035 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.3 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 21.5 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 46.1 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 3.48 kg

Went pretty well actually.


----------



## winkle (30/7/11)

Right, first up today is a basic Hefeweizen as planned above.
Followed by a good old house beer.

UXB 
Belgian Specialty Ale 
Type: All Grain 
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 25.78 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 18.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 85.0 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Taste Notes: 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 91.7 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 8.3 % 
28.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 24.0 IBUs 
28.00 g Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 4 17.4 IBUs 
17.00 g Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] - Aroma Steep 5.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
17.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Aroma Steep 5.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
4.00 g Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
4.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
0.26 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
1.11 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 9 - 
1.0 pkg Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) [124.21 ml] Yeast 8 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.064 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.065 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7 % 
Bitterness: 41.4 IBUs Calories: 612.2 kcal/l 
Est Color: 7.5 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 21.48 l Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C

Edit: hmmmm, bitterness seems a bit gay I'll up it to 50 IBUs


----------



## bradsbrew (31/7/11)

Thought I'de put my HLT to use on a lazy Sunday, so I thought I might give this brew in a bag thingo a crack and see what all the fuss is about. Must say, so far, its a bit of a bludge. :icon_cheers: 

BIAB Aussie Lager[/b]
Australian Premium Lager

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.700
Total Hops (g): 40.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.99 %
Colour (SRM): 5.0 (EBC): 9.8
Bitterness (IBU): 26.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.000 kg Pilsner (42.55%)
1.600 kg Munich I (34.04%)
0.600 kg Wheat Malt (12.77%)
0.500 kg Cane Sugar (10.64%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Saflager S-23


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Cheers Brad


----------



## raven19 (31/7/11)

This is boiling right now, awaiting final hop addition.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 56 Bo Pils

Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 32.00 L 
Boil Size: 44.31 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 10.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.70 kg Pilsner (4.0 EBC) Grain 97.00 % 
0.24 kg Melanoidin (70.0 EBC) Grain 3.00 % 
127 gm Saaz Czech [3.60 %] (60 min) Hops 36.0 IBU 
432 gm Saaz Czech [3.60 %] (10 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 7.94 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 23.82 L of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C


----------



## Synthetase (31/7/11)

Just put down a modified version of Fourstar's red ale today. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1124
Subbed a couple of things for what I had on hand. Smells nice, looking forward to it.

Fourstar Red Ale (modified)

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23 Wort Size (L): 23
Total Grain (kg): 4.93
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.48
Anticipated EBC: 32.2
Anticipated IBU: 25.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Mash: 65 degrees


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.3 4.11 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 5
3.7 0.18 kg. Biscuit Malt Great Britain 1.035 69
3.7 0.18 kg. Munich Malt Australia 1.038 12
3.7 0.18 kg. Carared US 1.034 50
3.7 0.18 kg. Crystal 40L America 1.034 79
1.9 0.09 kg. Roasted Barley Great Britain 1.029 1133

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20 g. Northdown Pellet 6.90 15.9 60 min.
20 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.30 9.9 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale


----------



## DJR (31/7/11)

Double decoction Bohemian Pils with Best Pilsen malt here plus some acid malt - 135g of czech Saaz total in a 23L batch + a 3L starter of Wyeast 2001 Urquell

Just overshot strike temp so I am waiting patiently for my strike water to get back to 60C

Should be pretty good, haven't decocted in ages


----------



## DJR (31/7/11)

Strike temp hit, decocting first portion now - at sacch rest for 15m then i am going to boil it. Doing the decoctions in the kitchen, so house will smell good 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BohPils 2
Brewer: DJR
Asst Brewer: Matilda,Reuben
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 5.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsen (Best) (3.2 EBC) Grain 90.9 % 
0.20 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
45.00 gm Saaz [5.50%] (40 min) Hops 23.8 IBU 
45.00 gm Saaz [5.50%] (20 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
45.00 gm Saaz [5.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Urquell Lager (Wyeast Labs #2001) [StarterYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 4.40 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 12.00 L of water at 60.0 C 55.0 C 10 min 
Saccharification Decoct 2.97 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 20 min 
Saccharification Decoct 2.54 L of mash and boil it 70.0 C 20 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min 


Notes:
------


----------



## raven19 (31/7/11)

DJR said:


> Double decoction Bohemian Pils with Best Pilsen malt here plus some acid malt - 135g of czech Saaz total in a 23L batch + a 3L starter of Wyeast 2001 Urquell



I know that feeling! 1st hop additon 130 gms, then 43 gms at 10mins on mine. Low alpha acids means lots more hops in the kettle!


----------



## DJR (31/7/11)

stuck sparge! how i hate that

I think it is my mill gap being too low - mash is really cloudy. Must be the continental malts, never had much issue with fine crushes on Aus malt.

I think i am just going to have to put up with very slow sparging... bah

edit: stuck sparge fixed, looks like stainless braid wanted to float up and become the highest point rather than the tap/outlet... fixed. Saaz, mmmm


----------



## rotten (31/7/11)

After a long break due to reno's, this will be tomorrows effort

*IPA - I'm back* (English IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 7.4 (EBC): 14.6
Bitterness (IBU): 57.1 (Average)

80% Maris Otter Malt
20% Munich II

1 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## therook (1/8/11)

Done a Chiswick Bitter on Saturday.

Fermenting away nicely at the moment

Rook


----------



## raven19 (1/8/11)

Kolsch mashing atm, 100% Wey Pils.

Going for Hallertau/Spalt Hopping combo at this stage. 1048 OG , 25 ibu.


----------



## DJR (1/8/11)

raven19 said:


> Kolsch mashing atm, 100% Wey Pils.
> 
> Going for Hallertau/Spalt Hopping combo at this stage. 1048 OG , 25 ibu.



Yum.... bring on summer


----------



## raven19 (1/8/11)

All cubes are filled at home now!

This morning made a Kolsch.

Style: Kolsch

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.88 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 7.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.48 kg Pilsner (Wey) (4.0 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
4.00 gm Hersbrucker (Hallertauer) [3.50 %] (90 miHops 1.8 IBU 
2.00 gm Spalter (2010) [4.10 %] (90 min) (First WHops 1.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Spalter (2010) [4.10 %] (60 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
35.00 gm Hersbrucker (Hallertauer) [3.50 %] (60 miHops 13.6 IBU 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
23.00 L Balhannah Rainwater Water 
1 Pkgs 2565 Kolsch (Wyeast #2565) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 5.48 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.44 L of water at 69.2 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C 


...

This arvo made another APA:

Style: American Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 14.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.96 % 
0.50 kg Vienna (6.9 EBC) Grain 8.70 % 
0.25 kg Carared (98.5 EBC) Grain 4.35 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 31.8 IBU 
45.00 gm Amarillo [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
3.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
45.00 gm Amarillo [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Ale (White Labs #WLP005) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 5.75 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 17.25 L of water at 70.3 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C


----------



## Florian (2/8/11)

*Berliner Weisse Take two*

1350 Wheat
1350 Premium Pils

35g Saphir mash hopped

5 step mash, pulled off some malt before mash in and without hops for a separate decoction. To be added to mash tun at mash in. 

No boil

Pitch slurry from previous Berliner Weisse blend


----------



## argon (2/8/11)

raven19 said:


> All cubes are filled at home now!



I love it when all the cubes are full... :icon_cheers: something really satisfying about that. I have all 4 fermenters going and only 1 cube full with 4 more empty. By the end of the week i plan to have all cubes full and and another 2 fermenters going.


----------



## malt_shovel (2/8/11)

therook said:


> Done a Chiswick Bitter on Saturday.
> 
> Fermenting away nicely at the moment
> 
> Rook



Rook, any chance of you posting the recipe? Would be keen to know how it turns out also...

Cheers


----------



## stillscottish (4/8/11)

Fighting off the mother of all colds and about to brew this (it's what a sickie's for  )

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Weizenbock
Brewer: Campbell
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizenbock
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 22.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 22.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.20 kg Rice Gulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 3.13 % 
2.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 31.25 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 31.25 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 15.63 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (7.0 SRM) Grain 15.63 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM)Grain 3.13 % 
5.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [9.00 %] (60 minHops 5.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Spalter [3.30 %] (40 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Saphir [4.50 %] (40 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Saphir [4.50 %] (20 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [9.00 %] (20 minHops 3.1 IBU 
0.87 gm Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 80.0 min) Misc 
5.28 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 80.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Weizen Step Mash
Total Grain Weight: 6.40 kg
----------------------------
Weizen Step Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Step 1 Add 8.50 L of water at 51.5 C 45.0 C 
10 min step 2 Add 2.50 L of water at 98.7 C 55.0 C 
60 min Step 3 Add 5.50 L of water at 82.5 C 63.0 C


----------



## winkle (4/8/11)

stillscottish said:


> Fighting off the mother of all colds and about to brew this (it's what a sickie's for  )
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Weizenbock
> ...



Good to see you are brewing something under 6% finally. :icon_cheers: 

I'd best drink some beer tonight to make room for some more batches (I'll move an Alt up the list to be ready for October).


----------



## stillscottish (4/8/11)

winkle said:


> Good to see you are brewing something under 6% finally. :icon_cheers:
> 
> I'd best drink some beer tonight to make room for some more batches (I'll move an Alt up the list to be ready for October).



What you talkin' bout!!
7.58% my good man :lol:


----------



## vykuza (5/8/11)

Warm weather's a-comin and there's nothing more delicious in springtime than a refreshing spritzy Saison. So, I've dusted off my old vials of Wyeast 3711 and got a starter spinning for the following stupid messed up recipe.

I was having a bit of a free-form kind of day, and saison is one of those styles that I personally think you can tweak to whatever suits your fancy. So I did. I used a lot of the last bits of the bag in this recipe, so I've called it the Stubend Saison. 

It was possibly one of the worst brew days on record for me, unfortunately. There must have been some crusted on gunk on my Birko urn element, so it bloody thing kept cutting out - about every 2-3 minutes, after which I would have to get down onmy hands and knees, reach under the urn, and press the reset button through a conveniently placed hole in the milk crate it was sitting on. It was about as safe and comfortable as it sounds. After doing that 10 times, I drained the still not yet boiling wort into a cube (and overflow into a pot) then scrubbed and cleaned the urn, boiled it for 10 minutes with some cirtric acid and hit the element with a scrubby brush to get the crud off it.

All the wort back in, boil going and it was time to relax a little, have a beer and price mongolian burners ;-) Consequently I came nowhere near hitting my targets, as there was a bunch of water added to hopefully bring the boiling point of the liquor down to stop it tripping the safety mechanism. That didn't work of course. Anyway, it's a strange recipe and a strange brew day, but hopefully it will be a tasty beer.



*Stubend Saison* (Saison)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 4.9 (EBC): 9.7
Bitterness (IBU): 23.7 (Average)

73.39% Wheat Malt
18.35% Munich I
8.26% Flaked Corn

1.5 g/L Saphire (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Saphire (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Chamomile @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Coriander Seed @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Orange Peel @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 63C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 3711 - French Saison

Notes: Flaked corn is Polenta

Terrible brew day - urn kept cutting out bringing the wort to a boil. Added an unknown amount of water - OG is no 1.043.

Added Chamomile(4g), Coriander seed (2-3g) and orange peel (6g).

Loads of protein removed as the urn was dumped, washed and wort put back in for the boil.


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Lakey (5/8/11)

:icon_chickcheers: im brewing my first dr smurtos golden ale biab. Just mashed in all going well so far. This will be only my second all grain brew, my first was a pale ale it tastes so good that I am just tipping out all of my kit beers that are left over. :icon_cheers:


----------



## felon (5/8/11)

Just finished a double cube batch of Bosuns Best Bitter from the data base. Hope it tastes good. I have never really got into UK beers.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/8/11)

After a tendinitis inspired layoff, this is now boiling (and where the pictures that went to the other post came from).

It's an alteration to my recipe in my sig, just to really ramp up the fun. I'm hoping that the Rye will add enough sweet and spice to balance this baby out nicely.

*Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 9.7 (EBC): 19.1
Bitterness (IBU): 28.0 (Average)

90.91% Perle Malt Bairds
5.45% Caramunich I
3.64% Rye Malt

0.4 g/L Citra (11.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (11.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 17C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Goomba


----------



## Hatchy (5/8/11)

Just mashed in batch 7 of my stout with batch 6 on tap. I'm pretty sure something is about to go horribly wrong because this is my smoothest brewday ever so far. Last time I brewed at night I ended up boiling for 5 hours because I fell asleep on the couch so I'm not getting too excited just yet.


----------



## argon (5/8/11)

Home alone with the Mrs and son no.2 still in hospital... thought i'd throw a brew on. Son no. 1 assisted.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Munich Helles II
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Munich Helles
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Boil Size: 49.99 l
Bottling Volume: 43.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 4.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 19.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
7.70 kg Pilsner Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.7 Grain 1 90.1 % 
0.50 kg Munich I Malt (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 2 5.8 % 
0.15 kg Melanoidin Malt (Weyermann) (35.5 SRM) Grain 4 1.8 % 
50.00 g Hallertau Mittelfrueh [5.30 %] - Boil 80 Hop 6 17.9 IBUs 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
2.0 pkg SafLager German Lager (DCL/Fermentis #S- Yeast 8 - 
0.20 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 2.3 % 
15.00 g Hallertau Mittelfrueh [5.30 %] - First W Hop 5 2.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 8.55 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 21.38 l of water at 70.9 C 64.5 C 90 min 


Notes:
------
estimated mash pH 5.33

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Newbee(r) (6/8/11)

This one on the boil now.

(American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 12.8 (EBC): 25.2
Bitterness (IBU): 94.4 (Average)

72% Maris Otter Malt
18% Pilsner
10% Crystal 80

1.3 g/L Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 69C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/8/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> <snip>
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
> Bitterness (IBU): 94.4 (Average)




Holy crap on a cracker!


----------



## Newbee(r) (6/8/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Holy crap on a cracker!




Not sure if that means good or bad!  

Ruination sits on 100 IBUs.....

After tasting the first recipe Punk IPA, I have had a hankering for that whack of bitterness that smacks you in the face followed by the big fruity flavours of american hops.

edit - Just measured 0G - more efficient than planned - 1.060....


----------



## rowanb (6/8/11)

Something in the style of 'Arrogant Bastard'. yum


----------



## argon (6/8/11)

Just about to drain the tun on a triple decoction Bo Pils done with some supersoft water;


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Bohemian Pilsner (Decoction)
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Boil Size: 53.11 l
Bottling Volume: 43.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 3.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 40.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.80 kg Pilsner (Bohemian) - Floor Malted) Malt Grain 3 100.0 % 
55.00 g Czech Saaz [5.50 %] - Boil 80.0 min Hop 5 18.9 IBUs 
60.00 g Czech Saaz [5.50 %] - Boil 25.0 min Hop 6 13.6 IBUs 
60.00 g Czech Saaz [5.50 %] - First Wort 10.0 mi Hop 4 7.8 IBUs 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 0.0 days) Other 9 - 
8.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
38.00 l RO Water Water 1 - 
1.0 pkg Urquell Lager (Wyeast Labs #2001) [3000. Yeast 8 - 


Mash Schedule: Multi Rest Mash - Double Decoction
Total Grain Weight: 8.80 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 22.61 l of water at 57.2 C 52.0 C 20 min 
-amylase Rest Decoct 6.67 l of mash and boil it 63.0 C 30 min 
a-amylase Rest Decoct 7.08 l of mash and boil it 72.0 C 30 min 
Mashout Decoct 6.23 l of mash and boil it 78.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
estimated mash pH 5.31
0 min addition small re-boil

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pennywise (7/8/11)

Just started th boil of a simple amercian amber ale, decided to go with half pale half Vienna for the base malts, bit of crystal and a touch of pale choc for specs, Amarillo & centennial late, bittered with magnum.


----------



## Effect (7/8/11)

Pennywise said:


> Just started th boil of a simple amercian amber ale, decided to go with half pale half Vienna for the base malts, bit of crystal and a touch of pale choc for specs, Amarillo & centennial late, bittered with magnum.




Nice...a little bit of simcoe in there with the late hops and you have a masterpiece 

Did a smash yesterday. BB ale and summer. Very relaxed recipe. Just crushed 5 kilos of BB ale for a 21-23 litre batch. Hopped lightly at 60, a bit heavier at 20, and a fist full at flameout. Will dry hop after tasting post fermentation.

Cheers


----------



## parrja (7/8/11)

Just did my first AG in several years (break due to new kid). It's good to be back. Seemed even easier than I remembered. Started at 7:00 AM and finished by lunch time.

It's a simple English Bitter with EKG. Bubbling away nicely at 19 degrees right now.

Looking forward to drinking it!


----------



## Pennywise (7/8/11)

Phillip said:


> Nice...a little bit of simcoe in there with the late hops and you have a masterpiece



No simcoe on hand, but I'm pretty sure some galaxy might find it's way in there in a few days time h34r:


----------



## TmC (7/8/11)

Just boiling a mini recipe to fill one of my new 5L party kegs with IPS. 

1.2kg Pils
500g Munich
250g Wheat

120 Minute boil

10g Amarillo @ 60
7g Amarillo @ 15
10g Amarillo @ 0

US-05

Might dry hop if needed.


----------



## BigDaddy (7/8/11)

Just finished brewing up a batch of Dr Smurto's Stammtisch Alt.........only I used Saaz instead of the Spalt (needed to use it up) and the WLP029 German Ale/Kolsch in lieu of wyeast 1007.

Made the 1.5L starter yesterday arvo and there was airlock activity within 15mins of pitching it - a nice 'healthy starter' as per Raven's quotes. Best bit of info I absorbed this week. :beer:


----------



## drsmurto (7/8/11)

argon said:


> Just about to drain the tun on a triple decoction Bo Pils done with some supersoft water;
> 
> 
> 
> 60.00 g Czech Saaz [5.50 %] - First Wort 10.0 mi Hop 4 7.8 IBUs



Why have you used FWH as a 10 min bitternes when it is boiled for 80 mins?

Never really understood this.

When you add hops to the kettle pre-boil where does this magic shield that prevents the alpha acids from being isomerised come from? Where do you buy it?

I agree that FWH gives a smoother bitterness but not a greatly reduced bitterness.


----------



## BigDaddy (7/8/11)

BigDaddy said:


> Just finished brewing up a batch of Dr Smurto's Stammtisch Alt.........only I used Saaz instead of the Spalt (needed to use it up) and the WLP029 German Ale/Kolsch in lieu of wyeast 1007.
> 
> Made the 1.5L starter yesterday arvo and there was airlock activity within 15mins of pitching it - a nice 'healthy starter' as per Raven's quotes. Best bit of info I absorbed this week. :beer:




EDIT: must have been drinking too much when I posted this....not bubbling at all ATM. Must have been an isolated fermenter fart


----------



## NickB (7/8/11)

Up early tomorrow on my LDO (Leisure Day Off!) to brew this... Have had to work with the limited specialty grains I have on hand, but happy enough with the recipe for now....

*************************

Recipe: Sex Panther Black IPA
Style: 14B-India Pale Ale(IPA)-American IPA

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.049 SG
Expected OG: 1.073 SG
Expected FG: 1.018 SG
Expected ABV: 7.5 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 76.2
Expected Color: 45.3 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 75.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 6.000 kg (84.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Victory Malt 0.650 kg (9.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Aromatic Malt 0.250 kg (3.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.230 kg (3.2 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 5 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End
US Centennial (9.9 % alpha) 5 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 5 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 5 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
US Centennial (9.9 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Centennial (9.9 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Centennial (9.9 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
US Centennial (9.9 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Yeast: DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (65C/149F)
Step: Rest at 65 degC for 60 mins

Looking forward to another Hop Bomb!

Cheers


----------



## Newbee(r) (7/8/11)

NickB said:


> Up early tomorrow on my LDO (Leisure Day Off!) to brew this... Have had to work with the limited specialty grains I have on hand, but happy enough with the recipe for now....
> 
> *************************
> 
> ...


 :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: Must try this one.


----------



## NickB (7/8/11)

Yep, looking forward to the smells yet again. Haven't decided if the flameout additions will go into the kettle or the cube, but leaning toward the cube based on previous IPAs...

Cheers


----------



## raven19 (7/8/11)

BigDaddy said:


> ...a nice 'healthy starter' as per Raven's quotes. Best bit of info I absorbed this week. :beer:



Its the most important thing I have learnt since brewing AG.


----------



## Effect (11/8/11)

Amarillo and Munich II smash. Mashed in about 20 mins ago.

1.050 and 30 IBU.

1272

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (12/8/11)

After a full pull down and clean of the brewery tonight I will be setting the timer on the HLT so I can mash in at 5 am in the morning with this triple batch

*Cliffs and Meadows Red Ale*
Irish Red Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.100
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.61 %
Colour (SRM): 13.3 (EBC): 26.2
Bitterness (IBU): 26.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
10.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (90.09%)
0.500 kg Cane Sugar (4.5%)
0.300 kg Crystal 90 (2.7%)
0.200 kg Roasted Barley (1.8%)
0.100 kg Chocolate (0.9%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.8 g/L)
40.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
One cube Fermented at 17C with S-23,
One cube fermented at 18 with Thames Valley 2
One cube fermented with Wy 1469 ( If I get in on time)


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Once I have sparged this one I'll be using the HLT to BIAB another 20L batch of the house lager. Looking forward to a big day of brewing and the resulting 80 odd litres of beer.

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (12/8/11)

NickB said:


> Yep, looking forward to the smells yet again. Haven't decided if the flameout additions will go into the kettle or the cube, but leaning toward the cube based on previous IPAs...
> 
> Cheers



cube! cube! cube! :icon_cheers: 

The belated Gose is up to second hop/salt addition (at last),
if the gas looks like lasting, I'll bung in a UXB tomorrow.


----------



## scrumpy (12/8/11)

NickB said:


> Up early tomorrow on my LDO (Leisure Day Off!) to brew this... Have had to work with the limited specialty grains I have on hand, but happy enough with the recipe for now....
> 
> *************************
> 
> ...








Dude! I think your recipe needs more hops!!


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (12/8/11)

NickB said:


> Up early tomorrow on my LDO (Leisure Day Off!) to brew this... Have had to work with the limited specialty grains I have on hand, but happy enough with the recipe for now....
> 
> *************************
> 
> ...




:beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Just need some chinook at 60 min...


----------



## manticle (12/8/11)

Some kind of flanders golden on Sunday. Still figuring out the exact recipe but something like 6-8 kg Weyerman floor malted pilsner, 250 - 300g Victory and some saaz and styrians to about 30-35 IBU. Wyeast flanders Golden, step mash 55/62/68/72/78 (5/10/40/10/10). Maybe a decoction taken from the 62 and added back for mash out.

Not sure of the intended volume yet which is the reason for the 6-8kg range. Single batch around 20 L or 1 1/2 batch to about 35L. Have to check which cubes will be available as I'm bottling some tomorrow. 35 Litres is making sense to me the more I think about it though.


----------



## Newbee(r) (12/8/11)

Saturday brewing plans - second time I have done this one - adding a little Nelson dry hopped this time - am really pleased with the first brew which had 10% more Pilsner, and no nelson dry hop additions. The lower amount of Marris puts it in the middle ground without dominating the flavour, and the pilsner keeps the colour nice and light to keep to the original inspiration. 


*Stone and Wood Pacific Inspired Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 5.7 (EBC): 11.2
Bitterness (IBU): 43.0 (Average)

50% Pilsner
35% Maris Otter Malt
15% Munich II

0.7 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.2 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 68C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


----------



## raven19 (14/8/11)

HLT on the timer overnight. Early mash in today.

First up *Southern English Brown*:

89% TF Ale
7% Heritage Crystal
3% Biscuit
1% Black
69 deg mash

EKG @ FWH to 17ibu's.
Wlp005 Yeast planned


----------



## raven19 (14/8/11)

Glorious day today for brewing with the sun out!

2nd brew today: *English Bitter2*

61% TF Ale
31% Munich
5% Heritage Crystal
2% Caraaroma
1% Carafac Spec 2

68 deg mash

Styrian at 60min for 24ibu
Styrian & EKG at 0.5g/l at 20min

OG 1046, 1013 FG

1469 Yeast on the stirplate too.


----------



## manticle (14/8/11)

manticle said:


> Some kind of flanders golden on Sunday. Still figuring out the exact recipe but something like 6-8 kg Weyerman floor malted pilsner, 250 - 300g Victory and some saaz and styrians to about 30-35 IBU. Wyeast flanders Golden, step mash 55/62/68/72/78 (5/10/40/10/10). Maybe a decoction taken from the 62 and added back for mash out.
> 
> Not sure of the intended volume yet which is the reason for the 6-8kg range. Single batch around 20 L or 1 1/2 batch to about 35L. Have to check which cubes will be available as I'm bottling some tomorrow. 35 Litres is making sense to me the more I think about it though.



Ended up going for 30 L split between 2 cubes.

Equal amounts of saaz and styrians to hit 38 IBU. 60 minute, 20 minute and 0 minute additions (no chill, 0 minute additions added at whirlpool).

Last minute decision to push out another 20 L batch which is about to be whirlpooled. Variation on my Challenger Bitter - 6kg marris otter, 250 briess victory, 150 each of simpsons light, medium and dark crystal.

45g Challenger (6.5 %) @ 60, [email protected] 10, 1026 Bristish cask ale yeast.


----------



## mje1980 (15/8/11)

Im doing the impossible. While my wife is at work, and im feeding, bathing and putting our 3 kids to bed, im brewing a koelsh. 

91.2% BB ale
8.8% JW wheat. 

25g galena 60 min

1.044
20 IBU 

WY 2565 koelsh. 

Hope it goes well. I usually wait and brew when they're asleep, but end up staying up til 11 or so. Now i should be in bed by 9!


----------



## winkle (17/8/11)

As usual things take longer that I'd like, but got this down today (thank you Ekka).

UXB
20 litre batch

5.5 kg BB Ale Malt 
0.5 kg BB Wheat Malt 
28 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellets, 6.0 AA%, 60 mins) 
28 g Brewer's Gold (Pellets, 6.0 AA%, 30 mins) 
16 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellets, 6.0 AA%, 15 mins) 
16 g Brewer's Gold (Pellets, 6.0 AA%, 15 mins) 
5 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellets, 6.0 AA%, 0 mins) 
5 g Brewer's Gold (Pellets, 6.0 AA%, 0 mins) 
Wyeast Labs 3522 - Belgian Ardennes

Edit: now need gas so I can get on top of a Alt and BdG on the weekend B)


----------



## Florian (17/8/11)

argon said:


> Just about to drain the tun on a triple decoction Bo Pils done with some supersoft water;
> 
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> ...



I'm a bit late here. 

Similar mash schedule as I usually do. But have you noticed that you calculated the FWH addition at 10 minutes? That might turn out more bitter than expected.


----------



## Newbee(r) (18/8/11)

Recipe for Saturday morning brew. Haven't tried the Amarillo with D-Saaz before, but think the flavour profile should be ok?

American IPA

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 11.3 (EBC): 22.3
Bitterness (IBU): 66.9 (Average)
Volume 23L

80% Maris Otter Malt
10% Crystal 60
10% Pilsner

0.9 g/L Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L D Saaz (5.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L D Saaz (5.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 68C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


----------



## vykuza (18/8/11)

Put a quick bitter to bed today.

1.042, 35IBUs

89% Maris Otter
10% Chinese rock sugar
1% JWM dark crystal

66deg mash

EKG at 60, 20 and cube hopped - and resurrecting a vial of Proculture Wood Ale to ferment it!


----------



## winkle (20/8/11)

Finally getting around to brewing my Biere de Gard today and (hopefully) an Alt tomorrow morning.

*Altered Daze *
Dsseldorf Altbier 
Type: All Grain Date 
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Boil Size: 32.13 l
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.85 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 83.9 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.25 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 44.6 % 
2.45 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 1 48.5 % 
0.25 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 3 5.0 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 4 2.0 % 
50.00 g Spalter [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 22.9 IBUs 
10.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 14.3 IBUs 
30.00 g Spalter [4.50 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
0.28 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
1.16 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 10 - 
1.0 pkg SafAle German Ale (DCL/Fermentis #K-97) [23.66 ml] Yeast 9 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 %
Bitterness: 37.2 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 24.8 EBC 

Still thinking of changing the yeast.


----------



## Florian (20/8/11)

The wife's out for the morning, means I can occupy the stove for a few decoctions. 

Brewing the 3rd tweak of my Bohemian Pils, all Floor Malted Bo Pils, 5 step mash with triple decoction and, trying for the first time, a shed load of 2011 Southern Saaz flowers. Ferment with 2001 at 10 as usual.

Am planning on taking a 5L keg of this to a wedding in Germany beginning of October.


----------



## jyo (20/8/11)

It's hefe time! After looking at a few recipes I'm interested to see how the caramunich 1 goes in one of these. I just checked and I only have about 1 handful of rice gulls left...wish me luck!

*Fat Cow Heffer *
Weizen/Weissbier

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.320
Total Hops (g): 85.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 5.3 (EBC): 10.4
Bitterness (IBU): 13.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.400 kg Wheat Malt (52.33%)
4.600 kg Pilsner (44.57%)
0.320 kg Caramunich I (3.1%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (5.5% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
65.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Synthetase (20/8/11)

Mmmm another tasty smelling Golden Ale by orders from the good doctor just mashed in


----------



## Nick JD (20/8/11)

Belgian 15L

3.0kg Wey Pils
0.5kg Sucrose
0.3kg Wheat Cornflour
0.2kg BB Caramalt
0.1kg Caramunich 3

8g Galena 60 min
8g EKG 15 min

1214 @ 18C

15 min rest at 53C, 60 min rest at 65C, 15 min decoct for mashout.


----------



## Pennywise (21/8/11)

Bitter

4.5kg Simpsons MO
200g Pale Crystal
300g Dark Crystal
EKG all through
1469 B)


----------



## winkle (21/8/11)

Biere de Garde brewing went well, hit all the targets.
Hopefully the alt will go as well, just bringing the HLT up to temp :icon_cheers: .
_(I have to get this brewed today so I can pull down the rig for an upgrade, and with a bit of luck I'll have enough time for a quick visit to Archive with an extended mash.)_


----------



## manticle (21/8/11)

winkle said:


> *Altered Daze *
> Dsseldorf Altbier
> ......................
> Still thinking of changing the yeast.



Wy 1007


----------



## Tony (21/8/11)

Oktoberfest.......... No Chilling and using up some SAAZ i have sitting around in the fridge.

This is the base recipe i have settled on now, only i usually use saphire or hallertau. Makes a great beer!



Oktoberfest

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.95
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.28
Anticipated EBC: 15.3
Anticipated IBU: 24.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.4 3.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
37.0 2.20 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
10.1 0.60 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
2.5 0.15 kg. Weyermann Carabohemien Germany 1.034 200

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 23.2 40 min.
10.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.00 1.4 10 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 2308 munich lager


----------



## yardy (21/8/11)

enjoying a sleeping giant IPA after putting down a smallish UKPA @ 1.030

*Goldfugg Ale*

90% Marris Otter
5% Simpsons Naked Oats
5% Pale Crystal

Styrian Goldings @ 60 to 25 IBU

20 grams each of Goldings & Fuggles @ flame out

1084 Irish Ale (no starter)

my smallest beer to date, looking forward to seeing how it turns out.

Yard


----------



## Pennywise (21/8/11)

Ended up with 25l instead I'd 22l, and there was more in the kettle. Oh dear I think the 1469 is going to male a wee mess


----------



## NickB (21/8/11)

Hopefully getting this one down in the morning. Using ground up un-popped popcorn as my maize component again (worked a treat last time I brewed it) and cereal mashing with 1kg of the dry grain:

Recipe: Cream Ale 3
Style: 6A-Light Hybrid Beer-Cream Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG
Expected OG: 1.048 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG
Expected ABV: 4.8 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 16.8
Expected Color: 5.7 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Galaxy 7.600 kg (79.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Flaked Corn/Maize 2.000 kg (20.8 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Warrior (15.8 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
US Willamette (4.9 % alpha) 25 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (64C/147F 90mins)
Step: Rest at 64 degC for 90 mins

Recipe Notes
Flaked corn is un-popped popcorn crushed in the blender, cereal mashed with 1kg dry grain.


Cheers!


----------



## domix (21/8/11)

Second full batch AG


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 12.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 50.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Maris Otter (5.3 EBC) Grain 95.24 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
15.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 Hops - 
20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (20 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
5.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (5 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale

looking a very nice golden colour.


----------



## manticle (23/8/11)

Aiming for this on the weekend:

Pilsner
Type:	All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color: 3 HCU (~3 SRM) 
Bitterness: 41 IBU
OG: 1.045
FG: 1.010
Alcohol:	4.6% v/v (3.6% w/w)
Grain:	4.5kg Wey floor malted Pilsner
Mash:	70% efficiency
Temp: 40/55/63/67/72/78
Time: 20 /5 /15/40/10/10
Double decoction from 40 to 67, 67 to 78

Boil: 90	minutes	SG 1.031	32 liters
Hops: 60g Saaz (3.75% AA, 60 min.), (20g FWH)

Notes: 4g Cacl2 each to mash and boil

Yeast: WY 2001 stepped up to 4 L

Fermentation: Ferment @ 10 degrees


----------



## vykuza (23/8/11)

I was going to say the simple ones are often the best Manticle - but judging by that mash schedule, you'll be a busy lad! Enjoy!


I've been churning out bitters, milds and (french) saisons, plus a maibock that is just hitting its strides - so I've got more beer either finished or in the pipeline than I can get through at a reasonable pace. Solution: party this weekend at our house instead of brewing, then a run of lagers. In fact, I'm going to put down my Christmas day lager, and NYE lager in the next few weeks, give them a good long time to condition.


... maybe I will brew this weekend after all...


----------



## manticle (23/8/11)

Yeah it looks pretty hectic but I regularly do most of those steps (55 - 78) with at least one decoction thrown in so provided my immersion element is up to the task, it should all be OK.

It will definitely smell more than OK.


----------



## big78sam (23/8/11)

Brewed a Holgate nut brown ale clone based on the recipe in the CYBI podcast

Recipe was roughly

2.8 kg MO/JW trad blend
1.4 kg amber malt
450 g carapils
450 g quick oats (instead of the flaked oats per the recipe)
100g brown malt
55 g chocolate malt
80 g chopped lightly toasted macadamias

Horizon to around 20 IBUs
10g EKG at whirlpool

23 litres

In the cube but will use Wyeast 1084 repitched from an Irish red ale finishing off at the moment rather than the suggested US-05.


----------



## donburke (23/8/11)

i brewed this last saturday, half fermented with wy1469 and the other half fermented with wy1882

took an hour to chill to pitching temperature, thanks to the cooler tap water in winter

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 85.00 L 
Boil Size: 90.80 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 20.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett)Grain 57.97 % 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Bairds) (5.9 EBGrain 23.19 % 
1.00 kg Maize, Flaked (Bairds) (2.5 EBC) Grain 5.80 % 
0.50 kg Aromatic Malt (Simpsons) (60.0 EBC) Grain 2.90 % 
0.50 kg Biscuit Malt (Dingemans) (38.0 EBC) Grain 2.90 % 
0.50 kg Carared (Weyermann) (45.0 EBC) Grain 2.90 % 
0.50 kg Crystal Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 EBCGrain 2.90 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (400.0 EBC) Grain 1.45 % 
100.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (90 min) (FiHops 16.2 IBU 
100.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (30 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
90.00 gm Styrian Goldings [3.40 %] (15 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 
2 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1882) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 17.25 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 46.00 L of water at 74.4 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 28.00 L of water at 92.9 C 76.0 C


----------



## mje1980 (24/8/11)

One day next week im brewing a double batch ( all for me! ) to replenish stocks lost in the great july infection haha

78.1% MO TF
4.7% Simpsons heritage
1.6% Spec b
15.6% Wey abbey

Super pride 60 min

EKG 30 min

EKG 5 min

1968.

1.036 
27 IBU


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/8/11)

Hopefully will find the time on the weekend to knock this baby out:

*Die Goomba Roggenwei* (Weizen/Weissbier)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 4.2 (EBC): 8.3
Bitterness (IBU): 13.0 (Average)

83.33% Wheat Malt
16.67% Rye Malt

0.2 g/L Stella (16.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Willamette (4.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safbrew WB-06


----------



## donburke (26/8/11)

after favourable tastings of the new hop wai-iti, i'm putting some in this saturday's brew,

utilising the cool tap water temperature now for some chilled brews to retain hop character

40 litres to be fermented with US05, 20 with WLP029 and 20 with WY1882

Recipe: JAFFA ALE

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 85.00 L 
Boil Size: 90.75 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 18.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
14.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 77.78 % 
1.00 kg Abbey Malt (Biscuit) (45.0 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
1.00 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
100.00 gm Saphir [4.70 %] (75 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops 15.5 IBU 
150.00 gm Riwaka (D Saaz) [5.90 %] (20 min) Hops 15.3 IBU 
150.00 gm Wai-iti [2.80 %] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) Sparge (Mash 60.0Misc 
1 Pkgs German Ale/Kolsch (White Labs #WLP029) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1882) Yeast-Ale 
3 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 18.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 50.00 L of water at 73.0 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 28.00 L of water at 96.3 C 76.0 C


----------



## Fourstar (28/8/11)

Finally giving the Briess Victory and Midnight Wheat a run! :beerbang: 



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Midnight Victory Amber ale
Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 35.00 l 
Boil Size: 46.05 l
Estimated OG: 1.078 SG
Estimated Color: 17.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 44.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
11.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 82.1 % 
1.00 kg Victory Malt (25.0 SRM) Grain 4 7.5 % 
0.40 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 6 3.0 % 
0.90 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60. Grain 5 6.7 % 
0.10 kg Wheat, Roasted (425.0 SRM) Grain 7 0.7 % 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - First Wo Hop 8 28.2 IBUs 
50.00 g Amarillo [6.90 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 10.4 IBUs 
40.00 g Amarillo [6.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Centennial [6.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 5.4 IBUs 
6.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
12.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 12 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 36.00 l of water at 72.2 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 25.00 l of water at 91.4 C 75.6 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
Post Boil: Dilute with 10L bolied water to 1.060 @ 34 IBU~ for two 20L cubes.


----------



## bullsneck (28/8/11)

Protein rest almost done on this one...


*BOAB Witbier* (Witbier)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5
Bitterness (IBU): 19.3 (Tinseth)

56% Weyermann FM Bohemien Pilsner
33% Torrified Wheat
11% Flaked Oats

1.5 g/L Saaz (3.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Saaz (3.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.7 g/L Chamomile @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Corriander Seed @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.9 g/L Orange Peel @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 63C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 3944 - Belgian Witbier

Notes: Mash

52 for 20

63 for 40

72 for 20

78 out for 15

Zest 5 oranges

Grind the Corriander seeds well

Carbonate to 3.0 volumes

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Florian (28/8/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> 83.33% Wheat Malt
> 16.67% Rye Malt



Wow, you are game. Are you leaving any pilsner or ale malt out on purpose? That should be one tart beer. Curious how it turns out.


----------



## Bribie G (28/8/11)

Brad, how did your Aus Lager BIAB turn out? NickB won a gong in the club comp with a BIAB IPA, we are gradually weaning you over to the dark side  


We have candy.

Today I'm trialling a new hop Saphir 
I'm going to re-brew my Pale Continental Lager on the offchance that I'll get into the lagers at the Nats in a couple of months, but first I'm doing a pilot with the hop to check out the flavour, meanwhile I'll get in some Wey Premium Pilsener .
I'm also trying out an interesting new adjunct I found at the Indian Supermarket, it's a pure maize flour and could well prove to be Polenta on Steroids :icon_cheers: 

PILOT:

4000 BB Pils
1000 "Makki Flour" 
300 Carapils

40 Saphir 60 mins
20 Saphir "post cube" hop boil for 10 mins

S-189


----------



## mje1980 (2/9/11)

mje1980 said:


> One day next week im brewing a double batch ( all for me! ) to replenish stocks lost in the great july infection haha
> 
> 78.1% MO TF
> 4.7% Simpsons heritage
> ...



Finally doing this today. I normally just go equal amounts of calcium chloride and gypsum in the mash, but for this im going 75% gypsum, 25% chloride.


----------



## Synthetase (3/9/11)

Two going down today.

A very tasty Helles

87.8% Pils
9.5% Munich
2.8% Melanoidin

Tettnanger to 16 IBUs

SG 1.049

And an approximation to London Pride:

"Pride of Claytonia"
88.9% Maris otter
3.6% Melanoidin
3.1% Medium crystal
2.2% Amber
2.2% Dark crystal

60 min EKG 13.5 IBU
60 min Challenger 7.5 IBU
30 min Northdown 4.7 IBU
30 min Challenger 5.7 IBU
15 min Northdown 4.6 IBU
10 min Challenger 3.7 IBU

Total 40 IBU

SG 1.049


----------



## manticle (3/9/11)

Grain cracked for tomorrow's brew: 

Biere de garde

Type:	All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color: 9 HCU (~7 SRM) 
Bitterness: 32 IBU
OG:	1.084
FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	9.5% v/v (7.5% w/w)
Grain:	6kg Wey Pilsner
500g Wey Vienna
500g Wey Munich
300g Briess victory
Mash: 70% efficiency 55/62/68/72/78 (5/10/40/10/10)
Boil: 90 minutes
SG 1.054,	34 liters
600g Dextrose (200 to boil, 400 after ferment)
Hops: 20g Saaz (5.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Saaz (5.5% AA, 20 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Saaz (aroma)
10g Styrian Goldings (aroma)

WY biere de garde, 4 L starter

And hoping also to knock out: 

Golden tett

Type: All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color: 6 HCU (~5 SRM) 
Bitterness: 37 IBU
OG:	1.053
FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	5.6% v/v (4.4% w/w)
Grain:	4.5kg Wey Pilsner
500g JW wheat malt
100g Simpsons medium crystal
300g Briess victory
Mash: 70% efficiency, 63/67/72/78
Boil: 90 minutes
SG 1.034,	34 liters
Hops: 50g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Tettnanger (aroma)

US05

CaCl2 and CaSO4 to mash and boil in both. Probably 1:3 ratio gypsum to chloride and maybe some citric acid due to the pale colour.


----------



## mxd (3/9/11)

just mashed in

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 60 ltr Kolsh
Brewer: Matt
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Kolsch
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 60.00 L 
Boil Size: 69.35 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 3.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 23.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.00 kg Pilsner (IMC) (2.0 SRM) Grain 86.96 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.35 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 4.35 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 4.35 % 
65.00 gm Saaz [5.50 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 16.0 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [5.50 %] (40 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
3 Pkgs Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 11.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 30.01 L of water at 71.3 C 64.0 C


----------



## Dazza88 (3/9/11)

Father' Day Brewing 

Leffe Blonde
Belgian Golden Strong Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 14.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.050
Total Hops (g): 40.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.38 %
Colour (SRM): 7.0 (EBC): 13.8
Bitterness (IBU): 26.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg BB Ale (86.42%)
0.200 kg Munich II (4.94%)
0.100 kg Cane Sugar (2.47%)
0.100 kg Carared (2.47%)
0.075 kg Melanoidin (1.85%)
0.050 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (1.23%)
0.025 kg Caraaroma (0.62%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Hallertau Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
20.0 g Saaz Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 21C with Wyeast 3787 - Trappist High Gravity


Recipe Generated with BrewMate (and based on Fly Blown Belgian)


----------



## jyo (3/9/11)

I had planned a 60 plus IBU AIPA but decided to give my palette a rest from the hops. This should do the trick:

Blonde Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.800
Total Hops (g): 55.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 4.9 (EBC): 9.7
Bitterness (IBU): 24.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Pilsner (72.92%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (20.83%)
0.300 kg Biscuit (6.25%)

Hop Bill
----------------
35.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
20.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 16C with Danstar Nottingham


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## warra48 (3/9/11)

Bit of a bits and pieces thrown together recipe, which just developed from trying to use up odds and sods from my stocks.
It's halfway through the boil at time of posting.

BITTER
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG (This will end up higher post boil)
Estimated Color: 27.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Actual Mash Efficiency: 97.0 %
Boil Time: 90 min
Mash 90 min 67C
Collected 34.5 litres into the kettle at 1.043 pre-boil

86.8 % Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) 
2.3 % Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) 
2.3 % Crystal, Dark 
2.3 % Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) 
2.3 % Crystal Malt - 60L 
2.2 % Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC)
2.0 % Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) 
36.00 g Challenger Pellets [7.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min 30.1 IBUs 
68.00 g East Kent Goldings Plugs [2.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min 6.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent Pellets [4.80 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 2.8 IBUs 
London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Cup of slurry from previous batch bottled yesterday.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (3/9/11)

There are some super looking beers being brewed today. Must be the day for it. My effort is a frankenmild


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 36.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.50 kg Halcyon (Thomas fawcett) (7.9 EBC) Grain 1 87.5 % 
0.15 kg Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC) Grain 4 3.7 % 
0.15 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 3.7 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Rye (Weyermann) (482.6 EBC) Grain 2 3.7 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 5 1.3 % 
25.00 g Motueka [7.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 11.7 IBUs 
10.00 g Motueka [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 9.4 IBUs 
1.0 pkg London Ale Yeast (Wyeast Labs #1028) 


... Mash @ 70 for 60. almost ready to hoist the bag


----------



## mfeighan (3/9/11)

My crack at an oktoberfest this weekend, its in the fridge cooling to pitching temps currently @18 deg. What a pleasant brew day, bought 2 timers from the big green shed, woke up @ 9 to a pre heated herms/mlt/hlt, just add grain. 

Oktober Bomb

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 47.00 Wort Size (L): 47.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.50
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.95
Anticipated SRM: 6.6
Anticipated IBU: 20.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
23.8 2.50 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 12
23.8 2.50 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 4
47.6 5.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
4.8 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 5.00 13.8 60 min.
30.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 5.00 5.3 30 min.
20.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 5.00 1.4 10 min.

Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Whirlfloc Fining 15 Min.(boil) 

Yeast
-----

2633 Wyeast Octoberfest - 5L

Notes
-----
Mashed @ 50 (10 mins) 65 (60 mins)
RO Water
15G CaCl2
5G CaSO4
7G MgSO4


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/11)

Tomorrow's brew - hopefully sorted before Locky runs out (and to fill the spare keg before I decimate my A-almost I-PA):

King George Goomba British Bitter

Recipe King George Goomba British Bitter Style Special/Best/Premium Bitter
Brewer HRH King Goomba I Order of the Garter Batch 25.00 L
All Grain

Recipe Characteristics
Recipe Gravity 1.045 OG Estimated FG 1.011 FG
Recipe Bitterness 32 IBU Alcohol by Volume 4.4%
Recipe Color 5 SRM Alcohol by Weight 3.4%

Ingredients
Quantity Grain Type Use
5.00 kg Thomas Fawcett FM Perle Grain Mashed
0.10 kg Crystal Pale Grain Mashed
Quantity Hop Type Time
60.00 g WIllamette Pellet 60 minutes
10.00 g Willamette Pellet 0 minutes
10.00 g Willamette Pellet 20 minutes
Quantity Misc Notes

Recipe Notes

Batch Notes


----------



## Fourstar (3/9/11)

The grain is cracked and ready to go for a Schneider-Weisse style hefe tomorrow morning.

Decoct-Hefeweizen 
Weizen/Weissbier 
Type: All Grain Date: 1/09/2011 
Batch Size (fermenter): 35.00 l Brewer: braden 
Boil Size: 46.05 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Stainless Kegs (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
Final Bottling Volume: 33.00 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0 
Taste Notes: top up with 10L boiled water for 1.052 OG and 13 IBU 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 54.5 % 
3.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 4 27.3 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 5 18.2 % 
20.00 g Magnum [12.10 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 6 17.5 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [124.21 ml] Yeast 7 - 
10.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
5.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 

Beer Profile 
Est Original Gravity: 1.067 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.0 %
Bitterness: 17.5 IBU 
Est Color: 6.6 SRM 

Mash Profile 
Mash Name: Decoction Mash, Single Total Grain Weight: 11.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 22.07 l Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C Tun Temperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.20 

Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Sacchrification Add 36.00 l of water at 71.1 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Decoct 8.89 l of mash and boil it 73.0 C 15 min 

Notes
top up with 10L boiled water into kettle for 1.052 OG and 13IBU into cubes.


----------



## bconnery (4/9/11)

Father's Day brewing 
American Amber. 

Recipe: AAA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Boil Size: 30.00 l
Bottling Volume: 25.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 27.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3400.00 g Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 69.4 % 
1000.00 g Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 20.4 % 
200.00 g Crystal - Heritage (Thomas Fawcett) (15 Grain 3 4.1 % 
100.00 g Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 4 2.0 % 
100.00 g Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (68 Grain 6 2.0 % 
100.00 g Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 5 2.0 %
20.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 14.3 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 8.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 10.3 IBUs


----------



## NickB (4/9/11)

Just mashing out on this....

Recipe: Old Rifle Range Dark Mild 8
Style: 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.029 SG
Expected OG: 1.036 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 3.3 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 19.9
Expected Color: 36.1 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 68.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 2.700 kg (38.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Maris Otter 1.300 kg (18.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Vienna Malt 0.950 kg (13.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Dark Crystal 0.400 kg (5.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Victory Malt 0.250 kg (3.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.250 kg (3.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.250 kg (3.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.250 kg (3.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Abbey Malt 0.250 kg (3.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.200 kg (2.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Aromatic Malt 0.200 kg (2.9 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Fuggle (4.2 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 25 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 10 g used In Mash
Calcium Carbonate 10 g used In Mash
Gypsum 10 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1469-West Yorkshire Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (70C)
Step: Rest at 70 degC for 60 mins


----------



## Lemon (10/9/11)

Heating up to strike now (BIAB) - 67.7C for 65C 90min mash

London Ale

5.15kg Australian Ale
0.1kg dark crystal
0.05kg Black malt

30 g Pilgrim at 60min

12g fuggles at 10min

No chill

pitch London Ale III 1318 tomorrow

might (will) get me one of these out of the fridge now



Lemon


----------



## kenlock (10/9/11)

Today's brew. Ended up with 48L of 1.072 80% eff.  

Recipe: Maibock
Brewer: Ken
Style: Mailbock/Helles Bock
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 60.18 l
Post Boil Volume: 43.68 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 42.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated Color: 14.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.46 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 40.0 % 
5.46 kg Vienna Malt (8.1 EBC) Grain 2 40.0 % 
2.73 kg Munich Malt (15.0 EBC) Grain 3 20.0 % 
49.46 g Hallertauer Traditional - Organic [7.00 Hop 4 21.0 IBUs 
24.73 g Hallertauer Traditional - Organic [7.00 Hop 5 8.1 IBUs 
1.0 pkg North American Lager (Wyeast Labs #2272P 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 13.65 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 37.04 l of water at 76.9 C 68.9 C 60 min 

Sparge: Drain mash tun, Batch sparge with 2 steps (18.41l, 18.41l) of 77 C water


----------



## manticle (11/9/11)

Brewed a double batch of Rochefort 10 tribute yesterday with Vitalstatistix

Recipe: 20110910 - ROCHEFORT 10 TRIBUTE
Brewer: Andrew *2
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 50.00 L 
Boil Size: 71.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.093 SG
Estimated Color: 75.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.20 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 0.96 % 
15.00 kg Pilsen (Dingemans) (3.2 EBC) Grain 72.03 % 
1.25 kg Pale Wheat (Dingemans) (3.2 EBC) Grain 6.00 % 
1.00 kg Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC) Grain 4.80 % 
0.63 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 3.00 % 
0.50 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (37.4 EBC) Grain 2.40 % 
55.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.30 %] (80 min)Hops 16.1 IBU 
55.00 gm Styrian Goldings [3.50 %] (80 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [3.50 %] (10 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.30 %] (10 min)Hops 1.5 IBU 
0.20 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.25 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.75 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (541.8 EBC) Sugar 8.40 % 
0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 2.40 % 
2 Pkgs Belgian Abbey II (Wyeast Labs #1762) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: HERMS - ROCHEFORT 10 TRIBUTE Stepped mash
Total Grain Weight: 18.57 kg
----------------------------
HERMS - ROCHEFORT 10 TRIBUTE Stepped mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
5 min Step Add 46.44 L of water at 61.4 C 55.0 C 
15 min Step Heat to 62.0 C over 10 min 62.0 C 
45 min Step Heat to 68.0 C over 6 min 68.0 C 
10 min Step Heat to 72.0 C over 4 min 72.0 C 
10 min Step Heat to 78.0 C over 6 min 78.0 C 

An absolute disaster of a brewday which we somehow made right, hitting close to the right numbers and making some good looking and tasting wort. Only took about 9 hours. Will be fermented and bulk aged for 8-12 months with Wyeast 1762.

I forgot to check my ingredients when they arrived in the post so we had to replace the aromatic with 250 g each of victory and melanoiden. Owing to some equipment issues we also decocted 2 large portions (2 x 15 L pots of mainly grain) one of which was held at 65 for 40 minutes before being brough to the boil and one which was held at 70 minutes for around 30 minutes before boiling. 

The dark candi will be added at the end of ferment in stages. Building a 6 Litre starter with some reserved, diluted wort for my portion.

Even ****-ups can be fun.


----------



## Dazza88 (11/9/11)

Hey manticle, reading your topic about your Belgian beer issues from a year or two ago. Currently using 3787 for leffe blonde attempt, one week in primary. Pretty sure its close to fg. How long should I leave primary to clean up? Should I secondary the beer? Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## manticle (11/9/11)

My successful Belgians have so far all been pale ones. Hopefully the above turns out as the first successful dark one.

The pale coloured ones I've made have generally been treated similarly to all my beers - that is a small diacetyl rest for a day or two after hitting FG, 5-7 days at ferment temps, a further week (sometimes 3) at cold temps then bottle and leave to carbonate. Generally some age improves them.

There are other factors employed which I believe have helped - adding any sugar in in small amounts after primary has finished and letting this ferment out again and building a good amount of active starter yeast prior to pitching. Also a stepped sacch rest but that's no use to your beer.

A good lagering period really helps clean things up so if you have the space, try leaving it in cold for 2-3 weeks. I think it would be fine to keep in the primary vessel as long as you are racking of the yeast to bulk prime or to keg.

The above beer is such a massive beer and the commercial product has flavours that seem to relate to a good aging period which is why my secondary aging will be so big. I have trouble leaving beer alone if it's bottled so a 20 L tapless demijohn will be the order of the day for secondary.


----------



## Dazza88 (11/9/11)

Thanks mate, 

Other reading was saying 2 weeks in primary, a month in secondary, then more months in bottle. I am willing to do the waiting but don't want to tie the fridge space for1.5 months. Might leave for another week in the primary then crash chill for a week then make a decision about bottling or kegging. 

OG - 1.061 (about 15 brix) Current G - 1.012 (about 7.9 brix)

Taste tests are good, yeast driven, a little banana, a little solvent. Was more solventy three days ago. 

Fermented at 17 and rise to 20C. With a cold snap the last few days the fridge is now 17.5 though set at 20. My beer room will fluctuate between 16 to 22 c so i thought it may be better in the stable environment in the fridge whilst fermenting and clean up. 

Plan to go the dubbel next, that may be challenging beer from reading about you experience. Best of luck with the Rochefort.


----------



## Fourstar (17/9/11)

Had a Schneider Weisse No5 last week and after drinking have been dreaming of a high gravity weizen that aint a dark weizenbock. So i have gone with the weizen doppelbock. :icon_cheers: 

Single decoction as well. :icon_drool2: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Weizendoppelbock
Brewer: 
Style: Weizenbock
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 33.57 l
Estimated OG: 1.075 SG
Estimated Color: 14.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 21.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 Grain  1 61.7 % 
3.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 2 37.0 % 
0.10 kg Wheat, Roasted (Joe White) (550.0 SRM) Grain 3 1.2 % 
20.00 g Magnum [10.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 4 21.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast 5 - 

Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Single Mash Out
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 26.00 l of water at 73.0 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Step Decoct 6.68 l of mash and boil it 73.0 C 15 min


----------



## jyo (17/9/11)

New bag of Galaxy arrived in the mail, so.....

*Cascade and Galaxy APA*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.500
Total Hops (g): 124.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 8.5 (EBC): 16.7
Bitterness (IBU): 44.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 72
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.750 kg Pale Ale Malt (31.82%)
1.500 kg Pilsner (27.27%)
1.000 kg Munich I (18.18%) 
0.900 kg Wheat Malt (16.36%)
0.350 kg Caramunich I (6.36%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
12.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
12.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
7.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
23.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 75 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

*Notes*
----------------
Cascade and Galaxy @ 0 are at whirlpool



Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## donburke (17/9/11)

made this quaffer today, brew day went real well, pitched yeasties and off they go !!

Recipe: RIWAKA LAGER
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 85.00 L 
Boil Size: 92.40 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 9.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.00 kg Pilsner Bohemium Floor Malted (Weyermann) Grain 75.00 % 
2.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 12.50 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.25 % 
0.50 kg Abbey Malt (Biscuit) (45.0 EBC) Grain 3.13 % 
0.50 kg Carabelge (Weyermann) (35.0 EBC) Grain 3.13 % 
125.00 gm Saphir [4.70 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops 20.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Riwaka (D Saaz) [5.90 %] (20 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
50.00 gm Riwaka (D Saaz) [5.90 %] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Kolsch II Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2575) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US05) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Rasenmher Lager (Wyeast Labs #2252) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 16.00 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 30.00 L of water at 47.3 C 42.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 24.00 L of water at 94.6 C 63.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 24.00 L of water at 94.5 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
TOP UP KETTLE DURING BOIL

CHILL TO PITCHING TEMPERATURE

FILL 1 X 20 LITRE FERMENT WITH US05
FILL 1 X 20 LITRE FERMENT WITH WY2575
FILL 1 X 40 LITRE FERMENT WITH WY2252


----------



## randyrob (18/9/11)

*Falconers Flight IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.89 %
Colour (SRM): 9.4 (EBC): 18.5
Bitterness (IBU): 53.6 (Average)

70% Pale Ale Malt
20% Munich I
5% Wheat Malt
2.5% Biscuit
2.5% Caramunich III

1.1 g/L Falconers Flight (10.5% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Falconers Flight (10.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Falconers Flight (10.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Falconers Flight (10.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.5 g/L PH 5.2 @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.4 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle (18/9/11)

To continue the theme of US inspired pales (something I'm less obsessed with than most but occasionally enjoy)

AIPA all cascade

Type:	All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color: 14 HCU (~9 SRM) 
Bitterness: 63 IBU
OG:	1.070 
FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	7.8% v/v (6.1% w/w)
Grain:	2 kg Wey Pilsner
3 kg Simpsons Marris Otter
500g JW Wheat malt
1kg JW Munich
300g Briess victory
250g Simpsons light crystal 
Mash:	70% efficiency
Boil: 60	minutes
SG 1.048	32 liters
Hops:	50g Cascade (5.4% AA, 60 min.)
30g Cascade (5.4% AA, 30 min.)
20g Cascade (5.4% AA, 25 min.)
10g Cascade (5.4% AA, 20 min.)
5g cascade (5.4% AA, 15 min.)
5g Cascade (5.4% AA, 10 min.)
5 g Cascade (5.4% AA, 5 min.)
10g Cascade (aroma)

US05

Dry hop 20g Cascade


Weighing out the hops, I realised I didn't have quite enough cascade so I whacked 20g of 9.8% Northern brewer into the bittering addition (only had 15 instead of 50).

No chill like all my brews.


----------



## bconnery (18/9/11)

A new batch of my 300 bitter, with 100g of 3 specialty malts. 
Keeping the amber and the pale choc, they seem to work well, and Heritage Crystal for the crystal component this time. 

Recipe: No Ordinary Bitter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size 20.00 l 
Boil Size: 25.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.034 SG
Estimated Color: 25.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
100.00 g Amber Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (110.0 EBC) Grain 3 3.7 % 
100.00 g Crystal Heritage (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 Grain 4 3.7 % 
100.00 g Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (70 Grain 5 3.7 % 
2400.00 g Pale Malt, Maris Otter Floor Malted (Tho Grain 2 88.9 % 
1.0 pkg London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) [124. Yeast 8 - 
30.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 6 23.3 IBUs 
25.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 7 7.0 IBUs


----------



## NickB (18/9/11)

Looks the goods, Ben. That Heritage Crystal is totally :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle (18/9/11)

Yet another saison, this time using W3724 so I'll have a big starter for a super-saison a bit later on.

*Shootin Saison* 
Mid-strength Saison 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 32.85 l 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Ingredients

0.09 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 2.1 % 
3.40 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 80.2 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 11.8 % 
0.25 kg Cane Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 4 5.9 % 
28.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 25.6 IBUs 
10.00 g Bobek [5.25 %] - Aroma Steep 10.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 6 - 
5.00 g Seeds of Paradise (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 7 - 
1.0 pkg Belgian Saison (Wyeast Labs #3724) [124.21 ml] Yeast 9 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.043 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.042 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.005 SG Measured Final Gravity:
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 % Actual Alcohol by Vol:
Bitterness: 25.6 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 5.6 EBC 

Brewed yesterday, yeast pitched 2day.


----------



## bconnery (18/9/11)

NickB said:


> Looks the goods, Ben. That Heritage Crystal is totally :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


I've yet to really taste the one beer I've used it in so far but I've heard good reports. 

Christening a birthday present, one of the 70L stainless kettles from Craftbrewer. (My wife is awesome!)
A slightly smaller batch, 25L boil volume, and it looks really lost in the big kettle!


----------



## NickB (18/9/11)

Nicely done mate! Expect samples at BABBs at some point 

Cheers


----------



## Salt (18/9/11)

Just put down my first BIAB yesterday...brew day went pretty successfully I think...no dramas and hit SG, which was great...

*Salts Virgin BIAB* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.4
Bitterness (IBU): 38.2 (Average)

91.23% Golden Promise Malt
3.29% Carahell
3.29% Caramalt
2.19% Crystal 60

0.6 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.9 g/L Cascade (8.3% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bconnery (19/9/11)

NickB said:


> Nicely done mate! Expect samples at BABBs at some point
> 
> Cheers


I might need to check it first.  
After 4+ years of using my system, and even though I'd been making adjustments in setting up, I am so used to how my brewday goes that I didn't really think properly about how my new shiny stainless steel 70L pot might behave differently to my 40L one...
I found myself making adjustments everywhere I went.
My 'brewstand' (it needs to be in quotes because it's really a collection of random objects that I happen to brew on) is designed for the smaller pot, my chiller doesn't fit properly now, I need some new bits and pieces for the whole process... 

I got a much higher boil-off rate and my now even more reduced size batch is much higher in alcohol. 
My planned 3ish% bitter is now firmly in the best bitter/esb range. Luckily I like my bitters bitter, so I'll have enough hops in there that it won't be too sweet, but it certainly won't be the beer I designed!

Planning to brew again very soon to continue to dial in my new system


----------



## lespaul (19/9/11)

big78sam said:


> Brewed a Holgate nut brown ale clone based on the recipe in the CYBI podcast
> 
> Recipe was roughly
> 
> ...



Was listening to this the other day actually. Keen to hear how it turns out... even keener to get down to Woodend


----------



## mje1980 (19/9/11)

Hopefully tomorrow i'm going to attempt my first step mash, a blonde, with mostly BEST pilz malt, and a little caramunich 3. Going to try to hit 56c,62c,69c then mash out. Will use the highly accurate "boiling water from jug" technique haha. 

Will see how i go. 

96.4% BEST pils
3.3% Caramunich 3

Super pride 60

Hallertau @ 10 and 5

US05.


----------



## marksfish (19/9/11)

lespaul said:


> Was listening to this the other day actually. Keen to hear how it turns out... even keener to get down to Woodend



a trip to holgates is well worth it but i advise you have a D/D as you wont leave in any condition to drive :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hinji (19/9/11)

Not the smoothest brewday but enjoyable all the same. 
Trying to use up my galaxy flowers.

*Galaxy Pale Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 6.4 (EBC): 12.6
Bitterness (IBU): 48.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

79.17% Pale Ale Malt
10.42% Munich I
5.21% Crystal 30
5.21% Wheat Malt

0.4 g/L Magnum (10% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (6.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Galaxy (13.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (6.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.7 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
2.2 g/L Galaxy (13.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## C_west (20/9/11)

Managed to jag a couple of weeks afternoon shift at work, which means time for brewing during the day, Just pumped out this classic beer:

Dr's Golden Ale

56.5% Pils
18.8% Munich
18.8% Wheat
5.9% Cara Munich

Amarillo 20g @ 60 Mins, 15g @ 10 and 5 Mins

Aiming for 20 Litres @ 1045 at around 32 IBU


Exciting time of the year, weather is starting to warm up, bring on the spring/summer beers!


----------



## vykuza (20/9/11)

This one is half way through the boil. Single infusion for a 66c 90 minute mash, then going to lager it until Christmas (depending on early taste trials of course). Yeast cake will go on to make a boh pils when I finish this stint of work travel.

I have the pack of hops open on the desk next to me and they smell pretty good! Definitely got a lot of citrus to them, I'm also picking up a little mint and a tiny bit of allium (garlic/onion) at the back. Looking forward to this one!

0 minute addition is cube hopped.

*Wai-iti Pilsner* (Australian Lager)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.9
Bitterness (IBU): 21.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

96.68% Pilsner
3.32% Carapils (Dextrine)

1.5 g/L Wai-iti (2.8% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
3 g/L Wai-iti (2.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 2001 - Urquell Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (20/9/11)

XR6T Hefeweizen:

47.4% BB Ale 
47.4% BB Wheat
5.2% Carapils
10gms Perle @ 60mins
Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan

Will ferment at 19degrees.
Mashed at 66 for 60mins.

IBU: 13
EBC: 6.8
ALC: 4.7%


----------



## petesbrew (21/9/11)

I couldn't remember if I put 4 or 5kg of Pale Malt in this grain bill, hence the name.
Reckon it has to be 5, otherwise my efficiency was through the roof.

AMNESIA American Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.16
Anticipated OG: 1.068 Plato: 16.653
Anticipated EBC: 14.8
Anticipated IBU: 43.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 77 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
69.8 5.00 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 5
12.3 0.88 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
7.0 0.50 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.039 13
5.7 0.41 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
3.8 0.27 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
1.4 0.10 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.037 147

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
23.00 g. Chinook Pellet 11.40 34.4 60 min.
12.00 g. Chinook Pellet 11.40 6.0 20 min.
8.47 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 1.4 10 min.
8.47 g. Centennial Pellet 9.20 2.0 10 min.
16.95 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 0.0 Dry Hop
16.95 g. Centennial Pellet 9.20 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## bradsbrew (21/9/11)

Well seeing that the beach camping trip has been cut short due to the rest of the family has the spews and shits I may as well fire up the Brewery for a session IPA. Will due the usual triple batch and make an english and an American IPA by changing the cube and dry hops.

*Stockcar IPA* (English IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 5.02 %
Colour (SRM): 10.5 (EBC): 20.6
Bitterness (IBU): 41.0 (Average)

88% Perle malt
8% Wheat Malt
4% Crystal 120

0.7 g/L First Gold (7.9% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
0.7 g/L Aurora (9% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L First Gold (7.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Ale yeast

Notes: 15 min hop addition are cube hops, cubes to be slow chilled in ice bath after filling.

5 min hop addition to be hop tea using 2L of reheated wort from cube.

15g of dry hop to each cube at day 4 of ferment

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Cheers Brad


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/9/11)

Finally got this baby done. I had a bit of an accident in the brewery which required some attention to rectify lest SWMBO's ire be raised. Otherwise a fantastic brew day.

Consequently, to get to bed before midnight, I no chilled and adjusted my 30 min addition down to a 10 min adjustment and my 10 minute to 0 min. It was a guesstimate and only .4 IBU over the original, which I think is a really good effort for an educated guess.

*Die Goomba Roggenwei* (Weizen/Weissbier)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 4.2 (EBC): 8.3
Bitterness (IBU): 16.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

83.33% Wheat Malt
16.67% Rye Malt

0.4 g/L Citra (14% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (14.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 45 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safbrew WB-06


----------



## Stuffa (22/9/11)

I been meaning for ages to make a Saison with native pepperberries, well my fermenting freezer shat itself so now's a good time.

Wey Pils 45.6%
Pale Malt Galaxy 22.9%
Wheat Malt 18.2%
Special B Malt 2.3%
Acid Malt 1.5%
Sugar 9.5%

Hopped with Home grown Perle to an estimated 27 IBU.

14g crushed native pepperberries into the boil last five mins. Smells amazing. Was going to use 28g but chickened out.

Will ferment with Wyeast 3724 at 28C


----------



## bconnery (24/9/11)

Another brewday trying to work out the ins and outs of the changes to my system. 

Modified the 'brewstand' by raising the mash tun high enough to be above my new big pot. (I knew I hadn't thrown away the brew fridge crisper draw for a reason )

Recipe: Bluebirdish Bitter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 27.00 l 
Boil Size: 35.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 17.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
25.00 g Challenger [7.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Challenger [7.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 9.8 IBUs 
200.00 g Crystal Heritage (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 Grain 2 5.5 % 
15.00 g Challenger [7.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 11.8 IBUs 
1.0 pkg London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) [124. Yeast 7 - 
3400.00 g Pale Malt, Maris Otter Floor Malted (Tho Grain 1 93.2 % 
50.00 g Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (70 Grain 3 1.4 %  
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 4 11.3 IBUs


----------



## RdeVjun (24/9/11)

Fantastic looking recipe there bconnery! :icon_drool2: 
Not familiar with Bluebird Bitter, although it vaguely rings a bell- was it available at Nectar yonks ago?
I was just wondering what to do to start this pack of 1768 with something a bit lighter, looks like I found the answer, or would 1469 be a better sub?


----------



## bconnery (24/9/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Fantastic looking recipe there bconnery! :icon_drool2:
> Not familiar with Bluebird Bitter, although it vaguely rings a bell- was it available at Nectar yonks ago?
> I was just wondering what to do to start this pack of 1768 with something a bit lighter, looks like I found the answer, or would 1469 be a better sub?


Can't remember if I've ever seen it here. I had it in the UK a few times. Its won champion bitter from CAMRA at least once so there's a lot of info out there about it. 
I have a mate who's moved over from the UK that liked the beer so I said I'd have a stab at something like it. 
According to Roger Protz it is "Challenger hops. Touch of crystal. 36-38 IBU. 21-22 'unit's of colour" Their website says something similar from memory. 

If I was making a true clone I think from my vague memory I'd actually have chose a mix of a crystal and a little dark crystal. I'm trying to use up some ingredients before I delve into Ross's shop again so I used the pale choc for a little colour instead. 

Yeast wise I think that 1469 if better wouldn't be better enough that you'd not want to stick with the plan of making this as a starting beer for your 1768...
That's what I think anyway. 

This isn't a recipe I've made before so I can't vouch for how it will go if you make it...


----------



## winkle (24/9/11)

Looks good Ben!
A saison noir for me if I ever finish scrubing mould off walls/ceilings  and reassemble part of my rig.
Possible double batch of Fanny Green Bitter tomorrow.


----------



## RdeVjun (24/9/11)

Thanks, that's quite helpful. Seeing as I don't need to rebrew anything for the Nats (already done and lagered) I don't have a plan for the next few batches. I'm cracking open a fresh sack of TF MO in the morning and have 1/2kg of new Ellerslie Challenger on hand, so the recipe has immediately grabbed my attention.
Seems everyone is using up leftover bibs and bobs of ingredients ATM, I might use Heritage and Medium crystal I have, skip the choc (I'm not concerned about colour) and use 1469. Just wonder if that might be a little bitter though, would you mash fairly high, say 68C to cope, or is that some naughty faux pas?

This is what I was thinking (pardon poor txt layout):
Size: 25.0 litres
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
OG: 1.038,	FG:1.010, Alc:3.7, IBU:34.9

Fermentables:
Name amount units pppg lov %
Marris Otter 3.84 kg 1.036 3.0 93.7%
Crystal 60 0.13 kg 1.030 60.0 3.2%
Simpsons Heritage Crystal 0.13 kg 1.036 90.0 3.2%

Hops:
Name amount units Alpha Min IBU
Challenger 18.00 g 6.5 80.0 13.8
E. Kent Goldings 28.00 g 5.0 60.0 14.7
Challenger 18.00 g 6.5 15.0 6.4

Yeast: Wyeast 1469PC West Yorkshire

Probably drop some more Challenger in the fermenter, 1g/L or thereabouts.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (24/9/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Thanks, that's quite helpful. Seeing as I don't need to rebrew anything for the Nats (already done and lagered) I don't have a plan for the next few batches. I'm cracking open a fresh sack of TF MO in the morning and have 1/2kg of new Ellerslie Challenger on hand, so the recipe has immediately grabbed my attention.
> Seems everyone is using up leftover bibs and bobs of ingredients ATM, I might use Heritage and Medium crystal I have, skip the choc (I'm not concerned about colour) and use 1469. Just wonder if that might be a little bitter though, would you mash fairly high, say 68C to cope, or is that some naughty faux pas?
> 
> This is what I was thinking (pardon poor txt layout):
> ...



If you have plenty of challenger then I wouldn't even use the EKG. Mine was just in there to use it up and also provide a little more bittering as I didn't have enough Challenger. 
grain bill etc. looks good to me. 
I wouldn't worry about the IBUs personally. I like my bitters to be bitter. I use a BU:GU ratio of .8 or .9 myself. 

I'll shamefully admit I'm not familiar with 1469 even though I've thoroughly enjoyed just about everything I've tasted with it. I had a run of infections with the beers I made with it (not because of the yeast) and just haven't got around to getting some more. So, mash where you think would work well with the yeast...


----------



## Nick JD (24/9/11)

*CCAA* 18L

1.6kg BB Ale
1.6kg Wey Ale
0.2kg BB Caramalt
0.1kg Wey Caraaroma
Mashed at 66C, 120min
10g Citra 60min
40g Cascade 20min
US05 @ 20C

Usually has the 60 minute addition of Cascade, but I'm subbing Citra at the same 20IBU for a change. Luckily I didn't have to change the name.


----------



## RdeVjun (24/9/11)

Ta very much bconnery! :icon_cheers: 
I've just slanted 1469, bringing some fresh ones along to BABBs next month.
Say, did anyone notice on Coniston's Our Ales page, the first beer in the list is in fact a lager...


----------



## NickB (24/9/11)

Mashing this twice tomorrow, taking the first runnings from each batch and combining into the RIS. Will adjust the sugar added depending on my OG. The second runnings will be combined to be (depending on gravity) either a porter or a Robust Porter.


Recipe: The Black Death 2
Style: 13F-Stout-Imperial Stout

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.056 SG
Expected OG: 1.101 SG
Expected FG: 1.017 SG
Expected ABV: 11.3 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 78.8
Expected Color: 87.9 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 82.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 7.200 kg (79.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Roasted Barley 0.300 kg (3.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Black Malt 0.250 kg (2.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.150 kg (1.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Aromatic Malt 0.150 kg (1.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - White Sugar/Sucrose 1.000 kg (11.0 %) Start Of Boil

Hops
Australian Super Pride (15.1 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
US Willamette (4.9 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 5 g used In Mash
Calcium Carbonate 5 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1084-Irish Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (64C/147F 90mins)
Step: Rest at 64 degC for 90 mins

Note, the hops will only be added to the batch once.


----------



## mje1980 (24/9/11)

Not long ago finished an AIPA, but got nothing to do, so doing another step mash koelsh.

4kg Best pils
400g

Super pride 60
Hallertau 10

54c for 5 mins, 62c for 45 mins, 69c for 15, then mash out. 

2565
1.044
20 IBU


----------



## winkle (24/9/11)

Bah, too knackered now - brewing it tomorrow and the bitter midweek.
Now reassembling rig and sorting grain.

*Saison Noir *
Foreign Extra Stout? Saison? Somefriggenthing?
Type: All Grain 
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l
Boil Size: 29.01 l 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 24.73 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 17.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 86.9 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage 

Ingredients

4.30 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 72.3 % 
0.45 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 2 7.6 % 
0.43 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 3 7.2 % 
0.25 kg Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC) Grain 4 4.2 % 
0.22 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 5 3.7 % 
28.00 g Target [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 30.9 IBUs 
0.30 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (98.5 EBC) Sugar 6 5.0 % 
14.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) [50.28 ml] Yeast 9 - 
1.06 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 10 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.069 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.065 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.4 %
Bitterness: 30.9 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 88.6 EBC


----------



## grod5 (24/9/11)

Tomorrow will be a Dr S Golden Ale (but with lager yeast WY2112 'caus of the ambient temp) with a 30g Amarillo dry hop addition.

mash in is planned for around 2pm.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (25/9/11)

Hop Blast

94% BB Ale
4% Crystal Heritage Medium
2% Caraaroma
60gm Galaxy @ 5mins
20gm Nelson Sauvin @ 5mins
20gm Cascade @ 5mins
Wyeast 1272

Mashed 66 for 60mins

No chilling, estimated IBU about 30ish IBU

4.7% alcohol


----------



## manticle (25/9/11)

ESB with Simpson's marris otter, dark light and medium simpson's crystals and a bit of briess victory malt. Bittered with target, flavoured with Challenger and some home grown Kent Goldings, fermented with wyeast 1968.

Probably caramelising some of the wort.

46 IBU, around 6% abv, if I can get it to finish at 1012 (could struggle with that yeast but I'll see how I go). Mash 62 for 10 then 67 for remainder, glyco-protein rest at 72 for 10 then mash out.

22-ish litre batch.


----------



## Tony (25/9/11)

Bulls Tail Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.25
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.51
Anticipated EBC: 8.5
Anticipated IBU: 30.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.6 4.60 kg. BB Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
9.5 0.50 kg. BB Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 4
2.9 0.15 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Pride of Ringwood (Home Grown) Whole 7.00 28.8 40 min.
14.00 g. Pride of Ringwood (Home Grown) Whole 7.00 1.8 5 min.




Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP023 Burton Ale




going to no chill this puppy due to lack of time, and a slow start for the yeast...... glad i didnt just pitch the vial 

giving my home grown POR a run..... gee they smell great!

cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/9/11)

wanted to see what Stella is like so I put this down yesterday:
2kg LDME
500g wheat malt
15g Stella @ 60
15g Stella @ 15
20g Stella @ 5
30g Stella @ 0
us-05
23l

also put down the toucan Coopers Vintage ale recipe from the Coopers website
Nottingham yeast. 
40g Nelson Sauvin dry hopped


----------



## felten (25/9/11)

Time to clean up some old hops/grain/sugar. Mashing this one ATM.

Cupboard cleaner Mild

Est OG: 1.034 
23.8 IBUs
20 SRM 

57.7 % Mild Malt - Ashburne (Briess) 
12.4 % Brown Malt (Thomas Fawcett)
5.8 % Pilsen (Dingemans)
5.8 % Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) 
4.6 % Chocolate Malt (Joe White) 
4.3 % Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) 
9.4 % Invert No. 2 

28g Challenger 60 min 21.3 IBUs 
10g Challenger 5 min 1.3 IBUs 
10g Styrian Goldings 5 min 1.3 IBUs 

West Yorkshire Ale #1469


protein rest -> 65c -> mash out


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/9/11)

Need to re-fill a keg with APA:

For 25L batch

Briess Red Wheat Malt 0.30kg
TF FM Ale Perle 5.00kg
Crystal Heritage 0.20kg

Galaxy	10g	14.3%	30	10.65 IBU
Cascade	30g	4.5% 10	4.72 IBU
Citra 20g	14.3%	10	9.99 IBU
Galaxy	10g	13.4%	10	4.68 IBU

Good ol' US05

OG	1.052
FG	1.015

IBU	30.0
EBC	12.9


----------



## bconnery (25/9/11)

Lord Raj.
I don't know if anyone has told you but there are a whole bunch of hops out there that aren't called Citra and Galaxy


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/9/11)

bconnery said:


> Lord Raj.
> I don't know if anyone has told you but there are a whole bunch of hops out there that aren't called Citra and Galaxy



I think it's the first APA I've done for 2 years without Nelson Sauvin.  

The reason is that I've got about 400g of Citra and Cascade in the freezer and the first batch of Galaxy based beer went well, and I have some left over, so I thought "why not?".

I have some Stella (a full 90g from CB), Smaragd (good for a Malty German lager) and Willamette (the only hop in my 3.5% mid) around as well.

My APAs are going down too quickly not to do a repeat batch that's significantly similar to the last one - my missus has been asking for it, which is unheard of.

I've a roggenweiss about to hit the keg, which is galaxy free.

Fair call if every recipe I'm putting up here is an APA, though. I didn't put up the mid, because I had a crummy brew day.

B) 

Goomba


----------



## NickB (25/9/11)

Looks like I hit 1.106 OG on the RIS, and that's without adding any of the 2kg of sugar I had in the recipe! Stoked! Assuming the yeast does what I want it to, that's about 11.5%. The Robust Porter hit 1.035 pre-boil, Probably around 1.050ish post boil. Going with 55g US Goldings at 90 for about 40IBU. Body may be too thin for style, but who cares!

Cheers


----------



## yardy (27/9/11)

put down my small UKPA again today, tweaked it just a tad from last time

*Goldfugg Bitter*
%90 TFFMMO
%6 Simpsons Oats
%4 Dark Crystal

Styrian Goldings to 20 IBU @ 60

30gm each of Styrian Goldings & Fuggles at flame out

pitched 150ml 1084 Irish Ale slurry


----------



## warra48 (29/9/11)

Bummer.

Just dumped 25 litres of Best Bitter onto the lawn. 
I didn't fancy bottling that volume of vinegar.

First time ever I've had a beer go off in the fermenter.

I was intending to use the yeast cake in an IPA. That's off the schedule for now.

Instead, I'll nuke the fermenter with bleach, and brew an Alt type instead.


----------



## winkle (29/9/11)

warra48 said:


> Bummer.
> 
> Just dumped 25 litres of Best Bitter onto the lawn.
> I didn't fancy bottling that volume of vinegar.
> ...



Play it safe and brew an Oud Bruin if you're using the same fermener?


----------



## Malted (29/9/11)

yardy said:


> put down my small... again today, tweaked it just a tad from last time
> 
> pitched Irish slurry


----------



## big78sam (29/9/11)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: troysam IPA
Brewer: SAM
200g hops at 15 minuteas or later :icon_drool2: 


Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.39 L
Estimated OG: 1.082 SG
Estimated Color: 9.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 70.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 85.71 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 7.14 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 3.57 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3.57 % 
25.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm galaxy [14.10 %] (60 min) Hops 27.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.10 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (15 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
20.00 gm galaxy [14.10 %] (15 min) Hops 13.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.10 %] (15 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
10.00 gm galaxy [14.10 %] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.10 %] (10 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
5.00 gm galaxy [14.10 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
5.00 gm Cascade [5.10 %] (5 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
6.00 gm Cascade [5.10 %] (0 min) Hops - 
9.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm galaxy [14.10 %] (0 min) Hops - 


Notes:
------
added 330 ml caso4 mix to mash
No Chill - 15 minutes were 1 min pre flame out 
10 minutes were cube hop
5 and 0 minutes were in a pot on stove just before pitching.


----------



## yardy (30/9/11)

brewing my Irish Red again today, nice beer seen here Irish

cheers


----------



## Dazza88 (30/9/11)

Mashing this now
b]dark rye ipa[/b] (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 23.0 (EBC): 45.3
Bitterness (IBU): 46.3 (Average)

64.17% American 2-Row
13.37% Munich II
5.35% Caramel Rye
5.35% Flaked Rye
5.35% Flaked Wheat
2.67% Caraaroma
2.14% Carafa III malt
1.6% Carafa II malt

1.6 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) - all cube hopped / 0 minute no chill
1.3 g/L Galaxy (16% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.9 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Reconsidering the hops (i know og too low for a ipa as well)

got green bullet, hallertua, saaz as well. Not sure if i should go the schwarzbier route with s189, or test the green bullet. Going to mash an apa with similar hops as above to considering a variation in hops on this one. 

Any suggestions on hops?


----------



## manticle (30/9/11)

Landlord tribute from the db (but with simpsons marris otter instead of TF golden promise) plnned for Sat or Sun.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1429


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/9/11)

@Dazdog - Look in my sig for Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy pale ale (recipe is linked)

Almost identical to what you're doing, including the rye.

Not an IPA, but a very good APA, which is fairly balanced, fruity and more toward the bitter end of the scale, but balanced bitterness, not sweet not too bitter. Call it a balanced bitter APA, not an AIPA, but toward that end of the scale.

Wife loves it.

Cheers

Goomba


----------



## Dazza88 (30/9/11)

Thanks Goomba, 

Shall stick to the original plan. Thanks for the feedback. Pretty dark pale ale @ 45 EBC but the last one i did this type of grain schedule was pretty damn nice, mates killed the keg in one night - smoked Schwarzbier,

only issue so far was that the mash was in the 68 to 69 c region, might add some dex to the cube up the hops and add a litre of water to thin out a little.

Oh and galaxy is actually stella, which is me is pretty much passionfruity in the single hopped beer i kegged last night.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/9/11)

DazDog said:


> Thanks Goomba,
> 
> Shall stick to the original plan. Thanks for the feedback. Pretty dark pale ale @ 45 EBC but the last one i did this type of grain schedule was pretty damn nice, mates killed the keg in one night - smoked Schwarzbier,
> 
> ...



We must be on the same wavelength. I have Stella in the freezer champing at the bit to be used. Nelson, Citra, Galaxy and Cascade plus Willamette and a tiny bit of smaragd.

Won't be buying hops for 6 months or so.

Those are basically my house ale, slight tweak with the hops and I'll change the spec section of the grist, but otherwise much the same. I am really liking Rye in an APA and I just kegged a Weissbier with 16% rye to beef it up.

Goomba


----------



## Pennywise (30/9/11)

Tomorrows brew

4.6kg JW Ale (been cracked for a few weeks now so need to use it)
300g JW dark Crystal
700g Rye
30g Black Malt (Color adjustment only)
EKG all the way to 40 IBU (Rager)
Wyeast 1007

As you can tell I've not put much thought in to this one, but it seems of late they've been my best brews so I'm starting to just kinda sit down for half an hour and pull shit out of my arse. If I hadn't already had the base cracked I'd use some MO but I really need to use this stuff.


----------



## Dazza88 (30/9/11)

First double brew (see up a few posts) - a bit stuffed, big day. 

*Summer Quaffer (if it lasts that long) * (Premium American Lager)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 4.25 %
Colour (SRM): 5.4 (EBC): 10.6
Bitterness (IBU): 24.3 (Average)

67.57% American 2-Row
10.81% Munich II
8.11% Carared
8.11% Flaked Wheat
5.41% Dextrose

0 minute kettle no-chill
1 g/L Green Bullet (13% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Saaz (4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II (ummm- possibly s-189)


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## pimpsqueak (30/9/11)

Brown Porter.

Haven't got the recipe in front of me but it's got 

Marris Otter
Choc Malt Pale
Rye Choc Malt
Victory 

Bittered with Northern Brewer and fermented with that shiny new English blend from Craftbrewer.

Also going to try my hand at a step mash for the first time. Just cos.


----------



## Tony (1/10/11)

My recent trip to WA and a visit to Little Creatures, along with enjoying, and finnishing a carton of SN Torpedo has me all amped up for a hoppy american beer on tap.

I am sort of going down the Punk IPA road using 100% TF Floor malted MO, and hopping it up with what i have in the freezer, along with some leftover small amounts of hops to use them up...... why not 

Nearly 350g of hops all after 20 min...... should be good



Stinky Yank Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.92
Anticipated EBC: 7.5
Anticipated IBU: 37.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 10.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.20 8.4 20 min.
30.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.10 8.7 20 min.
40.00 g. Amarillo Pellet  7.50 5.7 10 min.
40.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.10 7.0 10 min.
30.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.20 7.6 10 min.
60.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.50 0.0 0 min.
60.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.10 0.0 0 min.
34.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Pellet 8.10 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 1056 American Ale


----------



## bradsbrew (1/10/11)

You'll have to let us know how that one turns out Tony. I like the idea of the 100% TFMO, not too sure about the hallertau but as you say why not? Wheres the chinook?

Cheers


----------



## Tony (1/10/11)

mate its now cooled and ready for the fermenter....... and it smells AWSOME!

A little bit of noble hop never goes astray in an APA and it would have got thrown out otherwise...... it was NZ hallertau aroma so its kind of citrus spice and will work well.

Chinook.........never used it but next time i stock up on yank hops...... probably for a Ruination IPA type beer, i will get some for a run


----------



## jyo (1/10/11)

Tony said:


> Chinook.........never used it



Now go and wash your mouth out!


----------



## Tony (1/10/11)

jyo said:


> Now go and wash your mouth out!



make me! :lol: 

thinking of dry hopping it a bit with simcoe.....i loved the LCPA trial i tried at the brewery with simcoe in it...... was very nice


----------



## jyo (1/10/11)

Tony said:


> make me! :lol:
> 
> thinking of dry hopping it a bit with simcoe.....i loved the LCPA trial i tried at the brewery with simcoe in it...... was very nice



Do it! Simcoe dry hopped= :icon_drool2: piney, passion fruity, resinous....I'm going to sniff my hop container in the freezer!


----------



## Pennywise (2/10/11)

Pennywise said:


> Tomorrows brew
> 
> 4.6kg JW Ale (been cracked for a few weeks now so need to use it)
> 300g JW dark Crystal
> ...



Pushed back to today, lesson #1 of the day, use rice gulls when using rye, this sparge is gonna take me an hour at least I reckon


----------



## yardy (2/10/11)

Pennywise said:


> Pushed back to today,* lesson #1 of the day, use rice gulls when using rye, this sparge is gonna take me an hour at least I reckon*



and sparging/lautering in the high 80s will assist also


----------



## Pennywise (2/10/11)

Good to know, cheers Yardy. Finally got the boil going, hour and 10 to sparge but hitting numbers pretty well today so not all is bad.


----------



## yardy (2/10/11)

Pennywise said:


> Good to know, cheers Yardy. Finally got the boil going, hour and 10 to sparge but hitting numbers pretty well today so not all is bad.




no worries cobber, thank Ross though, he put me onto it  

the percentage isn't that high that it should give you too much drama though.


----------



## raven19 (2/10/11)

Brewing a Weizen then a Southern English Brown tomorrow. If time allows will sneak in a flanders red too.

Brewery cleaned, RIMS reassembled with no leaks! woohoo!

HLT on timer, grain crushed.


----------



## Lemon (3/10/11)

Burner's on.

SWMBO away visiting family.

Day to myself.


Fat Yak clone attempt.



Pale Ale malt 4.78kg

Wheat Malt 0.653kg

Caramalt 0.375kg



POR bittering 60 min

Cascade and Nelson for taste 10 min

Cascade and Nelson again for aroma 0 min


Mash at 67C for 90 min

90 min boil



NC overnight.
US-05


Gotta love public Holidays.



Lemon


----------



## jyo (5/10/11)

HLT ticking away, grain cracked. Gotta love holidays. I usually have a beer at mash in, it's a bit of a ritual. Is 9:00 am too early? h34r: 

American Red Take 3!!!
American Amber Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Colour (SRM): 16.6 (EBC): 32.7
Bitterness (IBU): 50.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)


Grain Bill
----------------
8.000 kg Pale Malt (67.23%)
1.500 kg Munich I (12.61%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (8.4%)
0.650 kg Crystal 120 (5.46%)
0.400 kg Caraamber (3.36%)
0.200 kg Carafa I malt (1.68%)
0.150 kg Rice Hulls (1.26%)

Hop Bill
----------------
55.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
30.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
25.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
40.0 g Centennial Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

Notes
----------------
0 mins hops @ whirlpool.

Carafa I in mash last 10 mins. 

Dry hop 1 g/litre Amarillo. 

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## keifer33 (5/10/11)

Dont break your ritual, kick back watching it mash with a beverage in hand.

Looks like a nice recipe aswell.


----------



## hsb (5/10/11)

Planning my first foray into APA land, a rough clone of Harts' _Hangman_, was going to be a SNPA but I find it a little too bitter for the easy session beer I'm after.

Golden Promise - base malt to hand
Munich I - bump the maltiness a bit
Wheat/Crystal/and or maybe Carapils - a little colour + sweetness/head

Percentages yet to be determined (advice welcomed)

Hops are going to be:
Northern Brewer - bittering
Cascade/Hallertau Aroma - multiple additions, plus hop tea to fermenter

All to be cubed, brewdate hopefully this Saturday/Sunday, pending the fickle moods of SWMBO.

Finally settling on a house beer line-up - APA, Landlord, Rotating Stout (Milk, Oatmeal, Dry etc.) and fourth tap for trying out new styles.


----------



## jyo (5/10/11)

keifer33 said:


> Dont break your ritual, kick back watching it mash with a beverage in hand.
> 
> Looks like a nice recipe aswell.



That's what I was after; just a bit of encouragement! :lol: 
Replacing my usual choc addition with carafa I to see what all the hype is sbout. Just mashed in, smells awesome...


----------



## big78sam (5/10/11)

hsb said:


> Planning my first foray into APA land, a rough clone of Harts' _Hangman_, was going to be a SNPA but I find it a little too bitter for the easy session beer I'm after.
> 
> Golden Promise - base malt to hand
> Munich I - bump the maltiness a bit
> ...



My house APA grain bill is

75% Base
20% Munich
5% med-light crystal

Dropping the base to 55% and adding 20% rye is :icon_drool2:


----------



## kenlock (5/10/11)

jyo said:


> HLT ticking away, grain cracked. Gotta love holidays. I usually have a beer at mash in, it's a bit of a ritual. Is 9:00 am too early? h34r:



After npon on this side of the country, so I reckon you are good to go.


----------



## jyo (5/10/11)

kenlock said:


> After npon on this side of the country, so I reckon you are good to go.



Done


----------



## hsb (5/10/11)

big78sam said:


> My house APA grain bill is
> 
> 75% Base
> 20% Munich
> ...


Thanks a lot, I'll try those numbers, I like the 20% Munich, should be plenty malty.
I've never used Rye before, I'll leave it this time but might come back to it, sounds interesting.


----------



## bullsneck (6/10/11)

House inspection this morning, then mashing in this...


*BOAB Dubbel* (Belgian Dubbel)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 6.94 %
Colour (SRM): 16.0 (EBC): 31.5
Bitterness (IBU): 22.8 (Tinseth)

73.9% Weyermann FM Bohemien Pilsner
6.91% Global Light Munich
4.87% Candi Sugar, Dark
3.86% Cane Sugar
3.48% Dingemans Aromatic Malt
3.48% Special-B
3.48% Weyermann CaraMunich I

2.1 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 3522 - Belgian Ardennes


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Looking forward to this one. Something I can put away for months/years.


----------



## winkle (7/10/11)

A day off starts with brewing a double batch of Fanny Green :icon_cheers: 
It'll be a baptism of fire for the current 'new' hermes arrangement (ta Batz)

*Fanny Green Bitter* 
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Boil Size: 30.08 l 
Boil Time: 75 min
End of Boil Volume 24.73 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 17.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 89.1 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 47.5 % 
47.00 g Challenger [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 39.2 IBUs 
0.60 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 5 13.0 % 
0.03 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 4 0.6 % 
12.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
0.60 kg Caramunich 2 (63.0 EBC) Grain 3 13.0 % 
1.0 pkg Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275) [124.21 ml] Yeast 10 - 
0.47 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 8 - 
1.20 kg Pale Malt, Ale (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 25.9 % 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.057 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.007 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.6 %
Bitterness: 39.2 IBUs Calories: 523.6 kcal/l 
Est Color: 17.1 EBC 

Hmmm, better check Challenger qty in stock :blink:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/10/11)

Winkle, I have a ton of willamette in stock, if you have any issues, and am located at Wavell.

Cheers

Goomba


----------



## winkle (7/10/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Winkle, I have a ton of willamette in stock, if you have any issues, and am located at Wavell.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Goomba



No problems, just had to make sure that I really had restocked.
thanks
Perry


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/10/11)

winkle said:


> No problems, just had to make sure that I really had restocked.
> thanks
> Perry



Oh, one of those "I must go to CB" trips, but SWMBO doesn't know you actually have everything you need.

Goomba


----------



## going down a hill (7/10/11)

*Pilsner First Crack* (German Pilsner (Pils))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 3.1 (EBC): 6.1
Bitterness (IBU): 35.2 (Average)

97.56% Pilsner
2.44% Acidulated Malt

2.8 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5.4% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Irish Moss @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Protein Rest at 52 for 10 Minutes followed by a Saccharafication Rest Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. 

Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 10C with Wyeast 2042 - Danish Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Grabbed the recipe from a post by Tony. Cheers :icon_cheers: 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry745746

I'm going to dump the same recipe on the same yeast except v1.1 will be bittered with perle and then a 10min addition of Hallertau Mittlefrueh. Compare and contrast.


----------



## donburke (7/10/11)

will be brewing some thirst quenchers as the weather starts warming, starting with this tomorrow

Recipe: WEIZEN
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 85.00 L 
Boil Size: 92.40 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 52.94 % 
8.00 kg Pilsner Bohemium Floor Malted (Weyermann) Grain 47.06 % 
100.00 gm Saphir [4.70 %] (105 min) (First Wort HopHops 16.0 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) Yeast-Wheat 
2 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 17.00 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 34.00 L of water at 46.7 C 42.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 23.00 L of water at 99.9 C 63.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 21.00 L of water at 99.2 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
FWH IS AT FIRST RUNNINGS

TOP UP KETTLE DURING BOIL

FINAL KETTLE VOLUME 85 LITRES LESS 5 LITRES TRUB = 80 LITRES

FILL 2 X 17 LITRE CUBES
FILL 2 X 23 LITRE CUBES

PITCH AT 13 DEG AND FERMENT AT 17 DEG


----------



## Newbee(r) (8/10/11)

Just mashed in the following dark ale - Canberra won't warm up properly until mid December so plenty of time to get through this before the summer wheats and saisons


Final volume 23L
0G 1.057
FG 1.017
IBU's 29
Colour: 20.8 SRM

4.6kg Marris Otter ale malt
110g Chocolate malt
100g Briess special roast
200g wheat malt
250g carared
220g dark crystal
100g carafa II

Mash 90 min @ 67c
Boil 60 min
1.2 tsp kopperfloc at 15 min

20g fuggles @ 60 min
21g styrian goldings @30 min
20g fuggles @20 min
21g styrian goldings @ 10 min

Yeast wyeast london ale 1028
Ferment @ 21c


----------



## RdeVjun (8/10/11)

going down a hill said:


> I'm going to dump the same recipe on the same yeast except v1.1 will be bittered with perle and then a 10min addition of Hallertau Mittlefrueh. Compare and contrast.


Excellent move IMO, that's precisely what I do when I'm brewing Lagers- several batches one after the other on the same yeast strain by re- using some of the slurry. The frustrating part can be that you don't get much feedback from v1.0 before commencing the next batch, but on the whole its worked out OK for me this way, plus the bit of variety usually makes sure I don't have several consecutive batches of crap. 
There's also much less farting around with great big Lager starters etc so pitching them becomes a real breeze, provided there's no infection of course but that hasn't been a problem for me. It can be a bit of a stab in the dark when it comes to pitching rate, but no biggie, I just remove roughly half of the slurry and in goes the next batch. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bigandhairy (8/10/11)

First attempt at a pumpkin beer, mostly staight out of brewing classic styles with substitutions for what I didnt have. Also first run with new mash tun (keep cold 36lt round cooler BCF) with falsie and 1/2inch tap.

*bigandhairyandspicy
*
20lt batch
4.5kg MO
300g biscuit 
220 light crystal
200 dark crystal 
50g melanoidan
2.26kg roast jap (added to mash)
40g ekg @ 60
1/2 tsp cinnamon @ f'out
1/4 tsp ginger @ f'out
1/8 tsp nutmeg @ f'out
1/8 tsp allspice @ f'out
mash in a 68deg, 90 min mash
reserve 1/3 of spice addition and add to fermenter after fermentation finished and leave for a few days before kegging
1469 @ 20deg
no chilled 21lt into cube
assuming 70% eff, I was getting that biab so hopefully wont be less with a batch sparge and new mash tun

bah


----------



## lespaul (8/10/11)

Kolsch

89% Pils
4.5% munich
6.5% Red wheat malt

23IBU of spalt 60 minutes

smells so damn good


----------



## going down a hill (8/10/11)

RdeVjun said:


> The frustrating part can be that you don't get much feedback from v1.0 before commencing the next batch


I'm actually going to rack the V1.0 into a cube after it finishes fermenting and will leave in the brew fridge whilst v1.1 ferments then cc them together. Saves on working time of the fridge.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/10/11)

GF beer with sorghum extract and rice.

Stella at the start and willamette and cascade at 20m.

Goomba


----------



## spaced (8/10/11)

Just put this down.




Name: TBA



OG: 1049

2.8Kg Sorghum Syrup @ 60 minutes
4.5 oz Maltodextrine @ 60 minutes
375g Demerara Sugar @ 60 minutes
5g Magnum Hops 13% AA @ 60 minutes
20g Perle Hops ?AA @ 60 minutes
28g Cascade Hops 5.5% AA @ 15 minutes
8g Citra Hops 13.4% AA @ 15 minutes
28g Cascade Hops 5.5% AA @ 10 minutes
1tsp Yeast Nutrient @ 10 minutes
28g Cascade Hops 5.5% AA @ 0 minutes
*** Cold Crash ***
1 x US-05 American Ale Yeast


----------



## mje1980 (9/10/11)

Im doing a run of the mill pale ale, mainly for the yeast cake so I can dump my 10min AIPA on. Mostly bb pale, a little MO, about 8% light TF crystal, 5% wheat, and 3% aromatic. Amarillo at 60,30,20. 1.046, 32IBU. US05. Gunna do a protein rest, then just 65c for 60, then mash out


----------



## DJR (11/10/11)

Duvel style beer - 21L worth

2.2kg each Best Pilsen and Dingemans Pils
0.1kg Wey Carapils

Mashed 55C 15m ->65C 60m ->72C 15m and batch sparged

90 min boil

65m hops - 10g Hallertau 7% (Had Styrians but they were old so used Hallertau)
30m hops - 20g Hallertau 7% and 15g Saaz 5%

Whirlfloc at 10m

Added 3/4 tsp of Cacl2, CaSO4 and 1/4 tsp NaHCO3

1388 yeast

Will add 850g of Dextrose over a couple of days once the ferment is chugging (working out to 17% of fermentables)

OG 1.069 and 30IBU's 

Currently about 45m into boil, will see how it turns out. For some reason every time i brew with the Best Pilsen and do a protein rest i get really cloudy mashes - might need to get a march pump just to recirculate it enough


----------



## sybarite (12/10/11)

Go the day off work and thought i'd do a couple of batches;

First an IPA;


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Epic Armageddon IPA
Brewer: Sybarite
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 26.31 l
Post Boil Volume: 22.36 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.50 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 11.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 64.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.50 kg Ale - Golden Promise Bairds (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 82.1 % 
0.80 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (15.0 SRM) Grain 2 11.9 % 
0.40 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (50.8 Grain 3 6.0 % 
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] - Dry Hop Hop 20 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] - Dry Hop Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Centennial [9.90 %] - Dry Hop 14.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Dry Hop 14.0 Days Hop 17 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Centennial [9.90 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 19 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 21 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Dry Hop 14.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 18 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] - Boil 60. Hop 4 47.9 IBUs 
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] - Boil 10. Hop 7 5.8 IBUs 
10.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 5.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Centennial [9.90 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 4.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 2.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Centennial [9.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
0.5 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [1000.0 Yeast 13 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.70 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.74 l of water at 73.7 C 65.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 18.28 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sybarite (12/10/11)

Then considering it's October, cube up a double batch of Oktoberfest with some WY 2487-PC I have on the stir plate right now.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Oktoberfest
Brewer: Sybarite
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 52.62 l
Post Boil Volume: 44.72 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 43.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 12.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 22.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 51.8 % 
3.00 kg Munich I Malt (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 2 31.1 % 
50.00 g Hallertau Aroma [7.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 19.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Hallertau Aroma [7.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 3.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Hella Bock (Wyeast #2487-PC) Yeast 8 - 
0.35 kg Caramunich I Malt (Weyermann) (45.7 SR Grain 4 3.6 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special T2 Malt (Weyermann) (58 Grain 5 1.0 % 
1.20 kg Pilsner Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.7 Grain 3 12.4 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.65 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 23.84 l of water at 72.9 C 65.0 C 90 min 

Sparge: Drain mash tun, Batch sparge with 2 steps (19.22l, 19.22l) of 90.0 C water
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ben_sa (13/10/11)

My fist AG BIAB!

Temp dropped .5 over the 60 mins!

Half way through the boil now!

Fair excited!

Maiden Ag
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.100
Total Hops (g): 30.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 6.1 (EBC): 12.1
Bitterness (IBU): 30.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (88.24%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (9.8%)
0.100 kg Crystal 90 (1.96%)

Hop Bill
----------------
30.0 g Pride of Ringwood Leaf (9.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## jyo (13/10/11)

sybarite said:


> Go the day off work and thought i'd do a couple of batches;
> 
> First an IPA;



Mate, I haven't brewed with Columbus yet, but Cascade, Simcoe and Centennial= :icon_drool2: :icon_drunk: 
That looks great!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/10/11)

@ben_sa, welcome aboard the AG obsession express.

Only issue is that you have an Australian faux-lager with that POR at 60 minutes.

An APA would use American HOps and according to BJCP guidelines also have some late kettle additions and probable dry hopping.


----------



## mfeighan (13/10/11)

just bashed this one out last night, no chilled as fermentation fridge is still full so i shifted the hops schedule 10 mins. First try with brewbrite i must say i am impressed with how tight the trub cone was
http://www.brewmate.net/recipes/4EUmF2OdgRSeibr4d0Jt.xml

for 50l 1047sg

Pilsner Grain	1.7	71.43 %	7.50 Kg / 16.53 Lbs
Flaked Rice Adjunct	1.0	19.05 %	2.00 Kg / 4.41 Lbs
Caramalt Grain	25.0	7.14 %	0.75 Kg / 1.65 Lbs
Acidulated Malt Grain	1.8	2.38 %	0.25 Kg / 0.55 Lbs

Hops
Name	AA%	Amount Use	Time
Saaz 3.6%	75.00 g / 2.65 oz	Boil	60 mins
Saaz 3.6%	25.00 g / 0.88 oz	Boil	15 mins

Misc
Name	Amount	Use	Time
Calcium Chloride	10.00 g / 0.35 oz	Mash	0 mins
Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate)	8.00 g / 0.28 oz	Mash	0 mins
Brewbrite 10g

edit: may use less acidulated next time, ph was 5.1


----------



## kenlock (15/10/11)

American Amber Ale :icon_drool2:, using Northwest Ale for the first time. Perfect combo to go with the MLB playoffs.


Brewer: Ken
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.80 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 25.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 14.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 33.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.62 kg Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (3.5 SRM) Grain 6 75.6 % 
0.31 kg Munich Malt (7.6 SRM) Grain 8 5.0 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (1.3 SRM) Grain 11 4.2 % 
0.29 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SR Grain 10 4.7 % 
0.35 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 7 5.7 % 
0.29 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 9 4.7 % 
19.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 12 28.8 IBUs 
11.00 g Cascade [4.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 13 2.0 IBUs 
7.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 14 2.8 IBUs 
22.00 g Cascade [4.60 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
14.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Northwest Ale (Wyeast Labs #1332) Yeast 17 - 
33.00 l Randy Mosher's Pale Ale for APAs and IPA Water 1 - 
14.64 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min Water Agent 2 - 
1.34 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 - 
8.35 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
1.03 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 5 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 6.11 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.90 l of water at 74.7 C 68.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 21.02 l water at 77.0 C


----------



## mje1980 (16/10/11)

Mild. Hope to have a cube ready for the RAF coming up, but time will be tight!. 

87.7% MO ( simpsons )
1.8% Roast barley
1.8% Choc malt
8.8% Crystal ( 60/40 mix of simpsons heritage and TF light crystal. )

Super pride @ 60 min
Willamette @ 5 min

1.033
21 IBU 

Whitbread ale yeast.


----------



## Bribie G (16/10/11)

Hi Swinging Mods and Disco-loving Carnaby Street Shopping chicks and whatever young men were referred to before "guy" or "dude" became common. I forget. 

*Brib E Tavern Tankard*





Tripping back to the 60s, I delved into Dave Line's "Brewing Beers Like Those You Buy" - There's a whole section of long-extinct UK Keg Beers of the era. Some of the ingredients are no longer available but I cobbled together a synthesis of a few popular ones. I'll consult with Graham Wheeler on Jim's about maturing times and clearing methods but he did reply on one of my threads that generally the bigger selling keg beers then weren't pasteurised into the keg, just sterile filtered, so a good finings and a cold crash should still give that groovy flavour that satisfied that Northern Thirst. As they used to sing 

(to oompah type music)

Worthington E's the Beer
There's satisfaction here
It's the Worthington Taste that Satisfies
Your Worthy Worthington

or even more stirring:

Whitbread Trophy
Trophy Bitter
The Pint that thinks it's a quart

All served into a pint dimple from a big glowing plastic bar font that CAMRA described at the time as resembling "an elephant's orgasm"

So put Pink Floyd on the record player, put your desert boots on 
and start brewin 

But don't do what this guy is doing, you get 5 years nowadays in the lesbian separatist Nanny hysterical state of today





******************************************************
*Brib E Tavern Tankard*
English Keg Ale 1960s

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.590
Total Hops (g): 38.80
Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (P): 2.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.45 %
Colour (SRM): 5.1 (EBC): 10.0
Bitterness (IBU): 20.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.800 kg Pale Malt Golden Promise (77.99%)
0.380 kg Maltose Syrup Chinese (10.58%)
0.250 kg Demerara Sugar - yup the real stuff(6.96%)
0.100 kg Flaked Barley (2.79%)
0.060 kg Crystal Heritage Simpsons (1.67%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
8.8 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
8.0 g BrewBright @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Gelatin @ 0 Days (Secondary)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1768 PC English Special Bitter


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

The recipe calls for "Barley syrup" so I subbed maltose syrup and some flaked barley in the mash. Subbed Magnum for Target.


----------



## vykuza (16/10/11)

Cracking out a Dr Smurto's Golden Ale for a mate and his Mrs who will be house/dog sitting while we're away on our honeymoon. I'm fairly certain everyone's seen it, but there's what I'm running today. Boil finishing up now and it doesn't half smell good!



*Golden Ale* (Blonde Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 7.0 (EBC): 13.8
Bitterness (IBU): 33.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

56.47% Maris Otter Malt
18.82% Munich I (Weyermann)
18.82% Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White)
5.88% Caramalt

0.5 g/L Amarillo (9.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Amarillo (9.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Amarillo (9.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Amarillo (9.3% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II

Notes: 10/16/2011 11:08:10 AM : 66.6 mash - volume spot on


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## kenlock (16/10/11)

India Brown Ale, suped up brown ale as per brewing classic styles. First time using Rogue Pacman  , and very interested to see how it turns out.


Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 60.18 l
Post Boil Volume: 43.68 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 42.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 21.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 58.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.27 kg Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (3.5 SRM) Grain 6 71.1 % 
0.62 kg Munich Malt (7.6 SRM) Grain 9 4.7 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (1.3 SRM) Grain 10 3.8 % 
0.42 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SR Grain 12 3.2 % 
81.52 g Northern Brewer US [9.00 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 13 45.8 IBUs 
62.56 g Cascade [4.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 16 6.5 IBUs 
100.00 g Cascade [4.60 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 17 0.0 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Rogue Pacman (Wyeast #1764PC) Yeast 18 - 
0.65 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 8 5.0 % 
0.44 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 11 3.4 % 
1.15 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 7 8.8 % 
112.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 20 0.0 IBUs 
22.75 g Northern Brewer US [9.00 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop 15 6.3 IBUs 
64.00 l Randy Mosher's Pale Ale for APAs and IPA Water 1 - 
28.40 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
2.60 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 - 
16.20 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
2.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 5 - 
2.22 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 14 - 
2.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 19 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 13.05 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 33.95 l of water at 74.7 C 68.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 39.30 l water at 77.0 C


----------



## manticle (16/10/11)

Still waiting for my Pilsner malt to arrive so planned brews didn't happen this weekend.

Instead I put down a cider made from a lot of preshafruit juice and added some single barrel bourbon soaked oak and cacao nibs to one of my sours that's been aging for more than a year.

Hopefully next weekend I can start putting down my versions of my golden tett/noble hopped golden ale using various noble/noble-ish hops: One with spalter, one with styrians and one with hallertauer mittelfruh (drinking the tett version at the moment).

Pils malt
small amount of crystal
Touch of wheat
Bit of biscuit/victory

Bittering, flavour and aroma additions of relevant hop to 35-40 IBU.

Great summer drinker (at least the tett version is so I expect the others should do alright too.

US05, no chilled. Equal cal. sulphate and cal. chloride additions


----------



## NickB (17/10/11)

Just doughed this one in.... Using RO water from my brand new filter :beerbang: 




Recipe: German Pils
Style: 2A-Pilsner-German Pilsner (Pils)

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG
Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.015 SG
Expected ABV: 4.6 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 36.4
Expected Color: 5.2 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 69.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 9 degC

Fermentables
German Pilsner Malt 9.300 kg (100.0 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh (4.6 % alpha) 110 g Loose Pellet Hops used 45 Min From End
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker (2.4 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used 45 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 4 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 2001-Urquell Lager

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Hochkurz mash (63-72-78)
Step: Rest at 63 degC for 40 mins
Step: Raise by direct heating to 72 degC for 10 mins
Step: Rest at 72 degC for 40 mins
Step: Raise by direct heating to 78 degC for 10 mins
Step: Rest at 78 degC for 20 mins


Cheers!!


----------



## Jimmeh (17/10/11)

NickB said:


> Just doughed this one in.... Using RO water from my brand new filter :beerbang:
> 
> View attachment 49229



Where did you get your filter mate?


----------



## NickB (17/10/11)

Was from a 'disposals' store in the local shopping centre. Had my eye on it for a while, and when my tax money came back, I jumped only to find they'd dropped by $50!

It's a 5-stage Chinese made unit with pump boost, 20L storage tank, $200. They had the non-pump unit for $150, same 5-stage setup.

Seems to do around 15L/Hour.

Cheers


----------



## Jimmeh (17/10/11)

NickB said:


> Was from a 'disposals' store in the local shopping centre. Had my eye on it for a while, and when my tax money came back, I jumped only to find they'd dropped by $50!
> 
> It's a 5-stage Chinese made unit with pump boost, 20L storage tank, $200. They had the non-pump unit for $150, same 5-stage setup.
> 
> ...



Very nice!
Have you tried a brew using the RO water yet? Much of a diff? Im seriously considering getting one


----------



## NickB (17/10/11)

First brew on the go right now! A German Pils with untreated RO water. Super-Soft! Recipe above.

Cheers


----------



## warra48 (17/10/11)

All ready for tomorrow, grains weighed out and milled, water additions ready to go, HLT filled.

APA

Style: American Pale Ale
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 18.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 91.8 %
Mash 60 Minutes 66C
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

4000.00 g Halcyon Floor Malted (6.9 EBC) 76.2 % 
1000.00 g Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) 19.0 % 
250.00 g Carabohemian (200.0 EBC) 4.8 % 
20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min 4.1 IBUs 
20.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 26.5 IBUs 
20.00g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min 9.6 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) 

After the last disaster of pouring 25 litres Best Bitter down the drain (my fault, I know what happened), I'm looking forward to a successful brewday.


----------



## razz (17/10/11)

NickB said:


> First brew on the go right now! A German Pils with untreated RO water. Super-Soft! Recipe above.
> 
> Cheers


No brewing salts NickB ?


----------



## NickB (17/10/11)

No Razz, trying super soft water for this batch, and will build in future brews if it's not so good. Have had a few guys from up this way brew with straight RO water however, and the brews have been :icon_drool2: 

Ended up with 79% efficiency so about on par with my previous batches. Will pitch tomorrow on some 2001 and well keep you all posted on the results!

Cheers


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/10/11)

NickB said:


> Will pitch tomorrow on some 2001 and well keep you all posted on the results!



I have used this yeast a few times now and if your not in a hurry to drink it, let it ferment at 9 DEG. You won't regret it! :icon_cheers:


----------



## freezkat (17/10/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> I have used this yeast a few times now and if your not in a hurry to drink it, let it ferment at 9 DEG. You won't regret it! :icon_cheers:


I have a 65M deep well. we didn't get a water softener till we got some light calcium bulid-up when boiling. This is the same well depth that my wife's mom's farm has run a farm for 115 years. 

I have a Roggen/Cooper Stout, Amber Ale, Strawberry/Apple Zinfandel in the fermenters


----------



## Florian (17/10/11)

Nice one Nick, you have been wanting a filter for a while. Will be interesting to see how your beers change, especially your pilsners. I'm with Wallace, 9 degrees is the way to go with 2001.


----------



## NickB (17/10/11)

Yep, did the CAP on that yeast at 9 and it's clean as. Looking forward to this one. Lucky I did a double batch I think. At least running out of all grain except Wey Pils and Wey Boh Pils couldn't have come at a better time! 

Cheers


----------



## Dazza88 (17/10/11)

*Smokey Rye * (Other Smoked Beer)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 13.8 (EBC): 27.2
Bitterness (IBU): 26.9 (Average)

43.31% American 6-Row
27.56% Rauchmalt
19.69% Rye Malt
3.94% Crystal 40
3.54% Caramunich III
1.97% Chocolate, Pale

0.6 g/L Green Bullet (13% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (First Wort)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 17C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

1272 is what is on hand and ready to go, ferment low at 15 i think.


----------



## winkle (21/10/11)

This bugger tomorrow!
*Imperial Belgium Wheat Stout*
Imperial Stout
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l
Boil Size: 29.01 l
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain
End of Boil Volume 24.73 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Final Bottling Volume: 17.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 86.9 %
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 37.5 %
3.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 1 43.8 %
0.10 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 5 1.3 %
0.50 kg Wheat, Roasted (837.3 EBC) Grain 4 6.3 %
0.40 kg Brown Sugar, Light (15.8 EBC) Sugar 6 5.0 %
50.00 g Pacific Gem [15.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 64.2 IBUs
25.00 g Riwaka [5.25 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs
40.00 g Cacao nibs (Secondary 0.0 mins) Spice 12 -
0.25 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 -
1.06 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 11 -
1.0 pkg Belgian Abbey II (Wyeast Labs #1762) [124.21 ml] Yeast 10 -
0.50 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3 6.3 %

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.090 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: *9.9 %*
Bitterness: 64.2 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l
Est Color: 82.1 EBC

I had to brew a beer with a respectable level of alcohol, Campbell. HERMS is go.

With a clone of Racer 5 to follow


----------



## NickB (21/10/11)

Bloody hell you are obsessed!!!


----------



## Duff (21/10/11)

mmmmmmmm, Racer 5


----------



## winkle (21/10/11)

NickB said:


> Bloody hell you are obsessed!!!




You'll at least approve of the Racer 5 hoppiness.


----------



## Acasta (21/10/11)

*My first attempt at a punk IPA:*

Boil Size: 28.17 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.76 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 10.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 60.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 77.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes


5.23 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 100.0 % 

5.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 2 7.3 IBUs 
20.00 g Ahtanum [5.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 3 7.6 IBUs 
10.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 8.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 4 9.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 8.9 IBUs 
0.25 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 5.8 IBUs 
20.00 g Ahtanum [6.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 2.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 5.4 IBUs 
15.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 4.7 IBUs 

20.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Ahtanum [6.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 


US-05


*2nd attempt at a sweet toffee ESB:*

Boil Size: 28.17 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.76 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 29.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 42.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 77.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

3.68 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 80.0 % 
0.92 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 2 20.0 % 

20.54 g Target [10.10 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 26.3 IBUs 
10.27 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 4 3.5 IBUs 
10.27 g Goldings, East Kent [4.60 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 3.6 IBUs 
0.25 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
20.54 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 4.3 IBUs 
20.54 g Goldings, East Kent [4.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 4.3 IBUs 

10.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.60 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 

English Special Bitter (Wyeast #1768PC)

5L of first running caramalised down to about 1L.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/10/11)

Gotta Love a stout,and I havnt done one for a while. 

*Stoutinator* (Oatmeal Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.039 (P): 9.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 3.83 %
Colour (SRM): 40.5 (EBC): 79.7
Bitterness (IBU): 37.5 (Average)

38.41% Vienna
20.41% Wheat Malt
18.37% Flaked Oats
10.2% Roasted Barley
6.49% Pale Ale Malt
6.12% Chocolate, Pale

1.2 g/L Aurora (10.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Willamette (7.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Willamette (7.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with wyeast 1768


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (22/10/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Gotta Love a stout,and I havnt done one for a while.
> 
> *Stoutinator* (Oatmeal Stout)
> 
> ...



ALERT: Roast levels below 11%


----------



## bradsbrew (22/10/11)

winkle said:


> ALERT: Roast levels below 11%



Which should be covered by the 6% of chocolate 

Hmm dont know what happened with the conversion to text as it is actually 1050 OG.


----------



## raven19 (23/10/11)

HLT timer on for tomorrow evening.

Bitter planned with 1469.

65% Pale
30% Munich1
5% Heritage crystal
68 Mash
1040og

All styrian hops, to 0.62 bu/sg at 60min and 0.5g/L at 20min.


----------



## Jimmeh (24/10/11)

*Bire Blanche de Jimbly*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 3.1 (EBC): 6.1
Bitterness (IBU): 12.0 (Tinseth)

50% Belgian Pilsner malt
45% Flaked Wheat
5% Flaked Oats (Local & organic)

1 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

0.04 g/L Chamomile @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Coriander Seed @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.9 g/L Orange Peel (fresh) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

53C for 15 minutes.
65C for 60 minutes.

Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with Wyeast 3463 - Forbidden Fruit


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (25/10/11)

When I first tried Duvel I thought I gotta make that. 

I'm brewing my feeble interpretation tonight. 

23l batch
og 1083
30.4 IBU

6kg Wey Pilsner
1.5kg Sugar (added a couple of days into ferment)
15g superpride @ 60 22.1 ibu
30g B Saaz @ 10 8.3 ibu

Single step infusion 65 for 60 minutes. 
60 minute boil.

I'll be pitching this onto a 1388 cake from a belgian pale that I'm fermenting at the moment. I'll start at 19 at let to rise up to 26 or so.


----------



## Dazza88 (25/10/11)

Nice, was thinking of keg hopping my leffe blonde clone with some B saaz.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (25/10/11)

I love b-saaz. The belgian pale that I mentioned (you could almost call it a leffe blond clone) is all b-saaz.


----------



## Newbee(r) (29/10/11)

Just mashed in an english extra special bitter. Going for a style akin to hobgoblin but using up my glut of homegrown EKG instead of styrian goldings.

final volume 23L
OG 1.054
FG:1.018

4.7kg marris otter
350g JW dark crystal
150g caramel crystal
30g choc malt

20g fuggles @ 60 min
20g EK goldings @ 30
30g EK goldings @ 20
20g sticklebract @ 10
80 EK goldings @ 5

67 degree mash single infusion for 70 minutes, boil for 60
English Ale yeast ferment at 21 degrees


----------



## RobB (29/10/11)

I've just pitched S-189 into my first ever rice lager. 80% pils, 20% rice, 1.043, 14 IBU and 11 degrees.

We're hosting the family Christmas this year, so I wanted an inoffensive crowd pleaser. I wasn't sure how I would go with the rice, but I got my best ever efficiency of 93% into the kettle, so something went right!


----------



## Tony (29/10/11)

Going to have a shot at a Montheiths Origional Ale clone tomorrow...... well it may be similar 

Iwas going to brew an english special bitter and the first pack of hops i pulled out was Pacific Gem..... whats a bloke to do 

It will be a bit higher in alc and a bit more bitter but that is cause i can and i will !

http://www.monteiths.co.nz/beers-and-cider...es/original-ale

Montheiths Origional Ale

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.60
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 10.94
Anticipated EBC: 21.0
Anticipated IBU: 32.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.3 8.00 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 6
10.4 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 4
5.2 0.50 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 230
1.0 0.10 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550



Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 30.00 g. Pacific Gem Whole 17.80 23.2 40 min.
30.00 g. Pacific Gem Whole 17.80 9.6 10 min.
30.00 g. Pacific Gem Whole 17.80 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WLP023 Burton Ale.


----------



## Fourstar (30/10/11)

a hop cleanout was in order for tomorrows brewday.... i wonder why?  

Infact i have 130 g of chinook at my disposal, the rest is leftovers begging to be used up. It all may well hit the kettle if im feeling lucky! :beerbang: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Hop Cleanout IPA
Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 33.57 l
Estimated OG: 1.082 SG
Estimated Color: 8.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 105.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SR Grain 3 74.1 % 
0.50 kg Victory Malt (25.0 SRM) Grain 5 6.2 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4 6.2 % 
0.10 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 6 1.2 % 
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 8 12.3 % 
3.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
6.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
20.00 g Sorachi Ace [12.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 10.9 IBUs 
50.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 7 65.3 IBUs 
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Centennial [6.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 29.4 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 20.00 l of water at 72.6 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 11.00 l of water at 90.4 C 73.0 C 10 min


----------



## .DJ. (31/10/11)

simple variation on TTLL clone done over the weekend..

97% MO
3% caraaroma
30IBU's of First Gold
1469

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Fourstar (31/10/11)

turns out i had A LOT more hops to clean out than i expected. I decided to go heavy handed with the chinook, adding the extra 30g to flameout. 210g in this batch brings it to approx 10g of hops per L of wort. Delicious!

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Hop Cleanout IPA
Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 33.57 l
Estimated OG: 1.082 SG
Estimated Color: 8.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 111.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SR Grain 3 74.1 % 
0.50 kg Victory Malt (25.0 SRM) Grain 5 6.2 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4 6.2 % 
0.10 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 6 1.2 % 
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 8 12.3 % 
3.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
6.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 -  
30.00 g Sorachi Ace [12.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 16.3 IBUs 
50.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 7 65.3 IBUs 
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Centennial [6.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 29.4 IBUs 
30.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 20.00 l of water at 72.6 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 11.00 l of water at 90.4 C 73.0 C 10 min


----------



## NickB (31/10/11)

:super: 

Looks awesome! Sometimes the unplanned brews turn out to be the best ones. Never replicable though 

Cheers


----------



## raven19 (31/10/11)

NickB said:


> Never replicable though



But it is, as Fourstar noted all his additions down.

10g/L ftw!


----------



## Fourstar (31/10/11)

raven19 said:


> But it is, as Fourstar noted all his additions down.
> 10g/L ftw!




Heres hoping the 12 month old hops dont taste like a 12 month old cheddar. :lol: 

The centennial had minimal aroma out of the bag but still resinous. The rest seemed ok. I cant wait for my new vac sealer to mitigate accidental accelerated hop aging as small zip-lock baggies squeezed and wrapped like a body in dexter seems to get the job done, but vacuum would be better.

Also gets me excited about doing a rib eye roast sous vide. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Malted (31/10/11)

Fourstar said:


> Also gets me excited about doing a rib eye roast sous vide. :icon_drool2:


So in vacuum sealed bag in the HLT then brown in the oven afterwards?


----------



## Fourstar (31/10/11)

Malted said:


> So in vacuum sealed bag in the HLT then brown in the oven afterwards?




more or less.. probably pan sear it to get a decent crust so its cooked to perfection or cook it rare sous viode and then oven roast it to medium

it came in the mail a couple of hours ago, im goign to test it out on a scotch fillet tonight or a rib eye.


----------



## drtomc (31/10/11)

Back to back brews tomorrow for my 40th birthday:

Grand Cru

OG 1.099
FG 1.015

23L

9kg pale malt
1kg munich
1kg black rice
200g CaraAroma

60g EKG @ 90min

3787

Plan to mash @ 65C for 90 mins, with mashout @ 78C.

[do a cereal mash with 1kg pale malt + rice]

Belgain Pale (AKA yeast breader for the above)

OG 1.056
FG 1.013

4kg Pilsner malt
500g wheat malt
500g munich malt
100g Caraaroma

50g Tettnang

3787

Plan to mash @ 65C for 90 mins, with mashout @ 78C.


T.


----------



## manticle (1/11/11)

Case Swap beer today:

English IPA

Type:	All grain	
Size:	25 liters
Color: 16 HCU (~10 SRM) 
Bitterness: 57 IBU
OG:	1.067
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	7.1% v/v (5.6% w/w)
Grain:	7kg Simpsons marris otter
350g briess victory
300g Simpsons crystal 70-80L
Mash:	70% efficiency, 60 minutes, 
TEMP: 62/68/72/78 
TIME: 10/50/10/10
Boil:	90 minutes	, SG 1.048, 35 liters
Hops:	30g Challenger (6.5% AA, 60 min.)
30g Styrian Goldings (5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Challenger (6.5% AA, 25 min.)
10g Styrian Goldings (5% AA, 25 min.)
5g Challenger (6.5% AA, 20 min.)
5g Styrian Goldings (5% AA, 20 min.)
5g Challenger (6.5% AA, 15 min.)
5g Styrian Goldings (5% AA, 15 min.)
5g Challenger (6.5% AA, 10 min.)
5g Styrian Goldings (5% AA, 10 min)
5g Challenger (6.5% AA, 5 min.)
5g Styrian Goldings (5% AA, 5 min)
10g Challenger (aroma)
10g Styrian Goldings (aroma)

3g each CaCl2 and CaSO4 to mash and boil.

Dry hop 10g each post primary

Wyeast 1098 or 1028


----------



## kenlock (1/11/11)

First AG was on a Cup Day, so for the now traditional Cup Day Brew I've gone for a pumpkin ale this year. To be taken to an American friends annual Thanksgiving party. 

Recipe taken from here. Said to closely resemble Dogfish Head Punkin Ale, regardless seems to be tasty from all reports.

Recipe: Punkin Ale
Brewer: Ken
Style: Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 48.57 l
Post Boil Volume: 43.68 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 42.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated Color: 14.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 20.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.50 kg Pumpkin (3.0 SRM) Adjunct 6 20.1 % 
0.50 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 7 2.9 % 
10.38 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 8 59.6 % 
1.14 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SR Grain 9 6.5 % 
1.04 kg Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (60.0 SRM) Grain 10 6.0 % 
0.86 kg Brown Sugar, Light (8.0 SRM) Sugar 11 4.9 % 
45.00 g Hallertauer Traditional - Organic [7.00 Hop 12 17.2 IBUs 
6.00 tsp Pumpkin Spice Mix (Boil 10.0 mins) Spice 13 - 
40.00 g Hallertauer Traditional - Organic [7.00 Hop 14 3.0 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Northwest Ale (Wyeast Labs #1332) Yeast 15 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 17.42 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In  Add 32.46 l of water at 79.8 C 69.0 C 75 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 22.62l, 10.08l) of 77.0 C water

:beer:


----------



## Malted (1/11/11)

kenlock said:


> 6.00 tsp Pumpkin Spice Mix (Boil 10.0 mins) Spice 13 -



A little cinnamon and nutmeg go a long way as far as I am concerned.
Heck yeah I'm keen to hear how it turns out for you! Funny as shit that the seppos can buy canned pre-spiced pumpkin.


----------



## Wimmig (1/11/11)

Forgive the non formal layout...copied & pasted from my notes;

Honkers Ale ; (RP page 62)

226g belguim cara-munich malt 
226g german munich malt 
226g us 40L crystal malt 
18g acidmalt
2.6kg LDME
28g northern brewer hops
14g cascade hops
14g willamette hops
5ml irish moss (sub, whirlfloc)
28g cascade hops
Wyeast 1968 london ESB yeast
OG 1052


----------



## kenlock (1/11/11)

Malted said:


> A little cinnamon and nutmeg go a long way as far as I am concerned.
> Heck yeah I'm keen to hear how it turns out for you! Funny as shit that the seppos can buy canned pre-spiced pumpkin.



Yeah, tried to play safe, as the recipe called for 1.5 Tbsps (& realise US is different to Aus). Hopefully got it right Will report back as to how it turns out.

Cheers Ken


----------



## warra48 (4/11/11)

This one just gone into the fermenting fridge.

American IPA
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Actual OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 23.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 59.3 IBUs
Mashed 66.5C 70 minutes. Boil 60 minutes. 
4000.00 g Halcyon Floor Malted (6.9 EBC) Grain 63.5 % 
2000.00 g Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 31.7 % 
100.00 g Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118 Grain 1.6 % 
100.00 g Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 1.6 % 
50.00 g Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 0.8 % 
50.00 g Crystal Dark - 77L (Crisp) (147.8 EBC) Grain 0.8 % 
30.00 g Cascade [6.30 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 19.6 IBUs 
15.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - First Wo Hop 21.8 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10.4 IBUs 
24.00 g Cascade [6.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5.2 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [6.30 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 2.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 0.0 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 
1.0 pkg (#US-05) Yeast 1 cup yeast cake from previous brew 
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient


----------



## Fish13 (4/11/11)

this is what i am brewing at the moment.

I do hope the case swappers like it....

*Big Red*
Australian Dark/Old Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.550
Total Hops (g): 51.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.54 %
Colour (SRM): 9.9 (EBC): 19.4
Bitterness (IBU): 50.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 50

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.500 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Dark (58.82%)
0.600 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Light (23.53%)
0.400 kg Dextrose (15.69%)
0.050 kg Caramunich I (1.96%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
21.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
15.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
15.0 g Glacier Pellet (5.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Safale S-04


----------



## brettprevans (5/11/11)

Citra ale. 

Almost ready to start boil

42L

8kg ale
1kg munich 1
0.2kg biscuit
Handful terrified wheat
Mash 63C

19g @ 60
19g @ 20
30g @ 15
30g @ 10
30g dry hop


----------



## mfeighan (5/11/11)

Just doughed in this for case swap 

Big Belgium Blonde V2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 44.00 Wort Size (L): 44.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.20
Anticipated OG: 1.063 Plato: 15.50
Anticipated SRM: 7.0
Anticipated IBU: 29.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
18.9 2.30 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
30.3 3.70 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 3
32.8 4.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
5.7 0.70 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0
1.6 0.20 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36
8.2 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
2.5 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 36


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
38.26 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 2.5 15 min.
72.70 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 26.7 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3787


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Saccharification Rest Temp : 65 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 75 Time: 15
Sparge Temp : 76 Time: 0


Notes
-----

RO Water
8g caso4 12g cacl2 into mash

still tinkering with ph etc no acidulated malt today - ph 5.4 pretty happy with that. Get to also play with my new toy later on today, a refractometer


----------



## RdeVjun (5/11/11)

Bluebird Bitter II
Size: 25.0 litres
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
OG: 1.038,	FG:1.010, Alc:3.7, IBU:35.0
(Alc method: by Volume; IBU method: Tinseth)

Fermentables:
Name  amount units pppg lov %
Crystal 60 0.13 kg 1.030 60.0 3.2%
Marris Otter 3.84 kg 1.036 3.0 93.7%
Simpsons Heritage Crystal 0.13 kg 1.036 90.0 3.2%

Hops:
Name amount units Alpha Min IBU
Challenger 20.00 g 6.5 80.0 15.1
E. Kent Goldngs 26.00 g 5.0 60.0 13.5
Challenger 18.00 g 6.5 15.0 6.3
Challenger 20.00 g 6.5 0.0 0.0

Yeast: Wyeast 1768PC English Special Bitter


----------



## jbowers (5/11/11)

Pils IPA.

95% Pils, 5% Carapils.

40 g ahtanum, 40g nelson sauvin and 70g simcoe all cube hopped whilst no chilling. Excited for my first AG brew.


----------



## bum (5/11/11)

kenlock said:


> Yeah, tried to play safe, as the recipe called for 1.5 Tbsps (& realise US is different to Aus). Hopefully got it right Will report back as to how it turns out.


US tablespoons are 3/4 the size of ours. Depending on batch size difference you might have adjusted in the wrong direction [EDIT: oops, probably not. Sorry]. I made a pumpkin ale this year with 3 teaspoons of ground cinnamon and found it a bit OTT. Still a nice beer though.


----------



## brettprevans (6/11/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Citra ale.
> 
> Almost ready to start boil
> 
> ...


under volume bjt over gravity. Ripper. U.til the father in law camw over and.accidently kicked out the tap... 6L lost before I watered it down. So prob 10L lost. Boohoo. At least the carpet smells fantastic


----------



## manticle (6/11/11)

Get him out to the brewshed and make him start mashing.


----------



## ekul (6/11/11)

I don't have any ale malt left so i'm doing an experimental batch using weyermann munich II as a base

Ekuls beefy Munich II ale

4.3kg munich II
.8kg wheat (to lighten it up??)
.1kg med crystal

hops

20g POR 9.2%AA flowers @ 60

25g EKG pellet 4.7%AA @ 20
25g Cascade pellet 4.7%AA @ 20

10g EKG @ 10
10g cascade @ 10

OG 1050 IBU 52 (nochill adjusted, thankyou brewmate)

Right now i'm kegging a batch of a ekul pale ale and putting some yeast onto a centennial blonde ale, so i won't be crushing the grain for the next hour or so. 
If anyone has any recipe suggestions let me know. 

I got some vienna malt here as well and centenial, chinook, styrian goldings, magnum, northern brewer, galaxy, some 'i can't believe its not amarillo 6.9%AA', hallertau, saaz, bsaaz, nelson and some other hops deep in the freezer.

EDIT Or i'm thinking of making a lager on weyermann vienna

So Saazy lager

5kg vienna lager
.2kg wheat
Hops
Saaz 15g @ 60
Saaz 15g @ 50
Saaz 15g @ 40
Saaz 15g @ 30
Saaz 15g @ 20
Saaz 15g @ 10

OG 1050 IBUs 37 (nochill adjusted)

I'm thinking this could be good for christmas if i lager it for ages

So what does everyone think?


----------



## argon (6/11/11)

First brew in over 3 months and first with the new 30plate chiller. Did this IPA again, except subbed Dinegemann's biscuit for the victory, as I felt it got lost in the last version. Also added an extra 20g of chinook @ 10 & 0.

Ended up getting the wort down from boiling to 26C with the chiller in about 20mins. May investigate a pre-chiller. Pitched at ~ 23C and have it set on 17.5C this morning.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Blackbeard's Delight
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 54.70 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 42.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 14.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 75.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.5 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.36 kg  Ale - Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (3 Grain 4 85.4 % 
0.90 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (50.8 Grain 5 8.2 % 
0.45 kg Special B (Dingemans) (147.5 SRM) Grain 6 4.1 % 
0.25 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SR Grain 7 2.3 % 
80.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 24 0.0 IBUs 
80.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 22 0.0 IBUs 
80.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 23 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 13.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 13.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 11 4.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 12 10.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 13 10.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 14 3.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 15 6.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 16 6.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 17 2.2 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 18 5.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 20 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 19 0.0 IBUs 
3.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 10 - 
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 3 - 
4.00 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 21 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 10.96 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Rest Add 30.69 l of water at 73.2 C 66.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Drain mash tun, Batch sparge with 2 steps (17.50l, 17.50l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
estimated mash ph 5.26



Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dazza88 (6/11/11)

Personally I'd go the lager, when i did 50% munich II brews earlier in the year they were too 'something' i didn't like, but attributed to a flavor in the maltiness. But it may have been something about my technique (was approaching being somewhat competent at biab at that stage) or out of style i was aiming for etc. . .


----------



## Lillywhite (6/11/11)

Wasn't planning a brew day but screw it, after the conference yesterday and with ingredients for an Australian Pale Ale thought I'd adjust my recipe slightly and chuck in some of those Topaz hops given to use at the conference late in the boil.


----------



## jakub76 (6/11/11)

Just lit the flame on my Spiced Belgian Wit - Jeu d'esprit.

53% Malted Wheat
33% Pilsener
10% Oats
4% Honey (might use sugar this time) [this addition bumps the abv and thins the body a little]

Corriander Seeds, Orange zest, chamomile and star anise added at end of boil. Fermented with WLP400.





It's a great summer thirst quencher. 

Somehow I ended up with all 8 kegs empty a few weeks ago so I'm on a mission to fill them all. I've kept my 3 fermenters busy...IIPA, Raspberry Tripel, APA, Wiezen, Wit underway...planned Pale Lager, Irish Red, Imperial Red.


----------



## probablynathan (6/11/11)

Brewing an Old Ale based on the Old Peculier recipe from "Brew Your Own British Real Ale" by Graham Wheeler but I adjusted the hops to use what I had on hand.
Thinking I might add some Treacle into the fermenter after a few days, any thoughts?

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Old Peculier
Brewer: Nathan
Style: Old Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 31.00 l
Bottling Volume: 22.05 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 44.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.500 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 87.8 % 
0.400 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 2 7.8 % 
0.225 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 3 4.4 % 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 6 3.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Dry Hop 0 Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
0.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
1.0 pkg Nottingham (Danstar #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast 7 - 
25.00 g Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 4 24.8 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.125 kg


----------



## stef (6/11/11)

jbowers said:


> Pils IPA.
> 
> 95% Pils, 5% Carapils.
> 
> 40 g ahtanum, 40g nelson sauvin and 70g simcoe all cube hopped whilst no chilling. Excited for my first AG brew.




Perhaps an interesting first AG? I reckon if it was me i'd be using a 'normal' schedule on my first AG whilst sorting out efficiencies, processes etc. 

Jus sayin


----------



## bignath (6/11/11)

just doughed in.

So far untitled, but its:

95% BB Ale
5% Medium Crystal

OG 1.044
FG 1.008
ABV 4.7% in the bottle

Mashed @ 66 for 60min

Cascade @ 60mins to 14IBU's
Cascade @ 30mins to 12IBU's
Cascade @ Flameout for another 3.5 IBU's

NO CHILLED

US05 @ 18deg

Should be nice and simple keg filler.


----------



## randyrob (6/11/11)

*Partigyle*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 28.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.395
Total Hops (g): 0.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.082 (P): 19.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.021 (P): 5.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.06 %
Colour (SRM): 29.6 (EBC): 58.3
Bitterness (IBU): 0.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.711 kg Pale Ale Malt (58.88%)
1.502 kg Munich I (13.18%)
0.801 kg Chocolate, Pale (7.03%)
0.801 kg Wheat Malt (7.03%)
0.500 kg Amber Malt (4.39%)
0.500 kg Biscuit (4.39%)
0.500 kg Caramunich III (4.39%)
0.080 kg Crystal 120 (0.7%)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 75 Minutes.


*Notes*
----------------
Partigyle.

Split Batch into 2 Batches

First Runnings 17L @ 1.064 Preboil

*Hop Bill for American Brown Ale*
----------------
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
45.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (3 g/L)
45.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (3 g/L)

IBU = 60

11L @ 1.079 info Fermenter

Pitched US-05 into Primary

===============================================================

Second Runnings 22L @ 1.041 Preboil

*Hop Bill for English Brown Ale*
----------------
20.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
40.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)

IBU = 35

17L @ 1.049 info Fermenter

Pitched Nottingham into Primary


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Spoonta (6/11/11)

randyrob said:


> *Partigyle*
> 
> *Recipe Specs*
> ----------------
> ...


 good work mate glad to see your still brewing


----------



## Dazza88 (7/11/11)

Attempting to reculture a duvel bottle and a chimay red and will split the following just to see what happens. If the yeast does not take off, it will have a mini boil (argon style) of falconer flight hops and 1272 pitched into it to become an ipa. 

*Recultured Belgian Duvel* (Belgian Blond Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.53 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 29.4 (Average)

88.77% BB ale
6.53% Dextrose
3.92% Carapils (Dextrine)
0.78% Carared

0.5 g/L Green Bullet (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Green Bullet (13% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) - prior to pitching ala argon style id Belgian yeasties kick in. 

0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.4 g/L PH 5.2 @ 90 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 70 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1388 - Belgian Strong Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Phoney (7/11/11)

Recipe: Kiwi Summer Ale	TYPE: All Grain
Style: English Pale Ale/Strong Bitter
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 9.0 EBC SRM RANGE: 11.8-27.6 EBC
IBU: 39.5 IBUs Tinseth	IBU RANGE: 30.0-65.0 IBUs
OG: 1.050 SG OG RANGE: 1.046-1.065 SG
FG: 1.010 SG FG RANGE: 1.011-1.020 SG
BU:GU: 0.783 Calories: 516.5 kcal/l	Est ABV: 5.3 % 
EE%: 75.00 %	Batch: 23.00 l Boil: 21.67 l	BT: 60 Mins


Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 91.8 % 
0.40 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 3 8.2 % 

Total Grain Weight: 4.90 kg	Total Hops: 83.00 g oz.


---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.054 SG	Est OG: 1.050 SG
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
20.00 g Green Bullet [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 23.4 IBUs 
13.00 g Sticklebract [12.70 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 10.6 IBUs 
20.00 g Sticklebract [12.70 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 5.4 IBUs 
30.00 g Sticklebract [12.70 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs


Anyone know what Sticklebract is like on it's own? Guess I'll find out anyway


----------



## Florian (8/11/11)

Recipe: Starter Wort
Brewer: Florian
Asst Brewer: 
Style: who gives a ****
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 26.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 22.78 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 
Estimated OG: 1.035 SG
Estimated Color: 4.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 9.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.8 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3820.53 g Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.0 EBC) Grain 1 100.0 % 
6.00 g Northern Brewer [11.40 %] - Boil 120.0 mi Hop 2 9.5 IBUs 10.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 3 - 
0.30 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 4 - 

Mash Schedule: Starter Wort
Total Grain Weight: 3820.53 g
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
mash in Heat to 20.0 C over 0 min 20.0 C 0 min 
Mash Step Heat to 62.0 C over 42 min 62.0 C 30 min 
Mash Step Heat to 63.0 C over 1 min 63.0 C 30 min 
Mash Step Heat to 64.0 C over 1 min 64.0 C 20 min 
Mash Step Heat to 71.0 C over 7 min 71.0 C 20 min 
Mash Step Heat to 76.0 C over 5 min 76.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Flood sparge with 3 l water at 25 C
Notes:
All no chilled in 1.25L PET soft drink bottles
------


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (8/11/11)

Just cubed an Aussie Lager.

It's for the Aus Day cricket carnival where I will have about 30 blokes in the shed over the weekend. One keg with be this and the other either a DSGA or Tony's LCBA clone for good measure.

Aus Day Mega Lager

85% Pilsner
10% Flaked Rice
5% Dextrose
25gm Cluster @ 60mins
S-189 

Not the flashest beer at all, it's meant to keep the masses happy, but it's the first time I've used flaked rice which was cool.

Hopefully I don't curse the beer but it's the clearest/cleanest looking beer into the cube I have done. Only things I changed, used a hop holder and used Brewbrite for the first time.

Hopefully it will go down easy in January!


----------



## going down a hill (8/11/11)

Well I have my V1.1 pils cold conditioning at present. It's a variation of the first pilsner which was all Hallertau Mittlefrueh but this time I bittered with Perle (fast becoming a favourite hop) and used Hallertau Mittlefrueh as the flame out hop. This will defiantly be my last lager until after summer, god damn lagers take their sweet time.

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.4
Bitterness (IBU): 45.0 (Average)

97.56% Pilsner
2.44% Acidulated Malt

1.8 g/L Perle (8.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.1 g/L Irish Moss @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 10C with Wyeast 2042 - Danish Lager

Notes: Mash schedual 
Add 9.2 litres of 58 degree water to hit 52 - hold for 10 minutes
Add 4.24 litres of 99 (boiling) water to hit 64 - hold for 60 mins 

0mins hop addition was left in for 30mins after flameout.


----------



## malt_shovel (8/11/11)

Inspired by King Goblin Ale but not attempting a clone

*Celebration Ale* (Old Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.066 (P): 16.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (P): 4.6
Alcohol (ABV): 6.30 %
Colour (SRM): 26.9 (EBC): 53.0
Bitterness (IBU): 47.3 (Average)

61.74% Maris Otter Malt
16.25% Vienna
6.5% Amber Malt
6.01% Caraaroma
4.79% Cane Sugar
3.25% Special-B
0.81% Roasted Barley
0.65% Carafa I malt

2.8 g/L East Kent Golding (5.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.2 g/L East Kent Golding (5.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 3 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 2 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 9 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

Notes: 10/29/2011 22:15 - 18Ltrs @ 1.060 SG pitched top-crop Wy1469

No sparge BIAB - mashed around 68oC

10/30/2011 08:30 : stirred the brew and aerated with air-stone set cooler to 19oC

11/6/2011 Gravity @ 1.020 for a couple of days. Gave fermentor a swirl and increased temp to 20oC.

11/8/2011 Gravity @ 1.018

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (9/11/11)

Sunday is D-Day, I may yet be forced to sneak some rye in with this :unsure: 

Tootin' Saison 
Saison 
Type: All Grain Date: 19/09/2011 
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Boil Size: 29 l
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.85 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 85.4 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage 
Taste Notes: 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 73.5 % 
0.70 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 2 10.3 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 7.4 % 
0.10 kg Wheat, Roasted (837.3 EBC) Grain 4 1.5 % 
0.50 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 5 7.4 % 
40.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 30.2 IBUs 
12.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Aroma Steep 10.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Belgian Saison (Wyeast Labs #3724) [124.21 ml] Yeast 11 - 
1.00 Cup Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 9 - 
15.00 g Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 8 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.070 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.005 SG


----------



## Florian (9/11/11)

Just cubed a Smurto-ish Landlord. 

97% TF FM GP
3% Wey Caraaroma

Fuggles to 28 IBU @ FWH
EKG 0.5g/L @ 10 and 20 each
Styrian 1g/L cube hopped
Styrian 1g/L french pressed into keg.

For some reason I always get a low-ish efficiency when using GP, might have to pay close attention to the crush next time. Still worked out OK though, got it up to 1.048 - 1.050, just a few litres less than planned, but still enough to fill a keg.
Also filtered and kegged my Czech Pils take 5, might have that ready to drink at the swap in a few weeks time.


----------



## raven19 (10/11/11)

HLT on timer.

Brewing my first Flanders Red tomorrow night.

Jamil's grist at 68 mash, OG 1055
1056 primary, Roselare secondary

Grist %:
34 Vienna
31 Pils
21 Munich
6 raw wheat
4 caramunich 2
4 special B
EKG @ 60min for 0.26 BU:GU

Hoping it will be ready in 12 months time!


----------



## sponge (11/11/11)

Got the 2nd AG mashed and ready to bring to the boil (as myself and the mrs are heading into the markets to look at some xmas presents, I won't be able to boil til i get back)

IPA

3.5kg Ale
3kg Munich
0.5kg Caramalt

20g each of Amarillo, Centennial, Cascade and Columbus @ 10min

No Chill (hopefully accounting for extra bitterness with the 10min hops)

US-05



Sponge


----------



## jyo (12/11/11)

Looks like I'll be finally getting to brew this tonight. Midnight brewing :icon_chickcheers: 

*Brown Date Belgian*
Belgian Dark Strong Ale with date syrup

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.450
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.084 (P): 20.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.020 (P): 5.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.39 %
Colour (SRM): 22.2 (EBC): 43.7
Bitterness (IBU): 25.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.000 kg Pilsner (71.01%)
1.000 kg Munich I (11.83%)
0.400 kg Special-B (4.73%)
0.350 kg Wheat Malt (4.14%)
0.250 kg Dates (2.96%)
0.250 kg Caramunich I (2.96%)
0.200 kg Caraaroma (2.37%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
70.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19C with Wyeast 1762 - Belgian Abbey II

*Notes*
----------------
250 gms dates, finely chopped, boiled for 10 minutes in 1.5 litres of water, strained, squeezed and liquid boiled down to a syrup to caramelise, then added to the boil in the last 15 minutes.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (12/11/11)

jyo said:


> Looks like I'll be finally getting to brew this tonight. Midnight brewing :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> *Brown Date Belgian*
> Belgian Dark Strong Ale with date syrup
> ...


That sounds awesome. I think I might shamelessly knock off this recipe and give it a crack.


----------



## jyo (12/11/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> That sounds awesome. I think I might shamelessly knock off this recipe and give it a crack.



Do it, mate! Though if it turns out below average I take no responsibility  

Just weighed up the grain and had a chew on some Munich, caraaroma and special b... :icon_drool2: 

Check out HERE for some other discussion about using dates. There is some good advice from the head brewer of Four Peaks in the US on brewing with dates. 

Cheers.


----------



## jbowers (12/11/11)

Ross' NS Summer Ale. So pumped to get this bad boy down.


----------



## Shed101 (12/11/11)

Just finished my 2nd A/G, 1934 Kidd Pale Ale.

Used Ian's BIAB spreadsheet and it worked perfectly. :icon_cheers:

Only aimed for 70% efficiency, and that's what I got. 

One brim full cube in the water tank cooling now. 

View attachment Kidd1934PA_BIAB_Beer_Designer1.2.xls


----------



## spaced (13/11/11)

Ginger Beer Trial

Hoping to put something together nice and light for summer.

270g of peeled ginger grated @ 60
500g Demerara sugar @ 60
1/3 Cinamon stick @ 60
1tsp Yeast nutrient @ 10
1 Lemon peel @ 10
1 Lime peel @ 10
500g Bloodwood Honey @ flameout

Left sit over night to cool. This morning I topped up to approximately 7.5L OG 1044. Fermenting with US-05


----------



## NickB (13/11/11)

Case Swap Beer a-brewing!

Recipe: Sex Panther Black IPA 2
Style: 14B-India Pale Ale(IPA)-American IPA

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.051 SG
Expected OG: 1.076 SG
Expected FG: 1.018 SG
Expected ABV: 7.8 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 73.3
Expected Color: 72.2 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 75.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 6.000 kg (81.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Victory Malt 0.650 kg (8.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.300 kg (4.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Aromatic Malt 0.250 kg (3.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Black Malt 0.200 kg (2.7 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 5 g Loose Pellet Hops used 25 Min From End
US Centennial (9.9 % alpha) 5 g Loose Pellet Hops used 25 Min From End
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 5 g Loose Pellet Hops used 25 Min From End
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 5 g Loose Pellet Hops used 25 Min From End
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
US Centennial (9.9 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Centennial (9.9 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Centennial (9.9 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
US Centennial (9.9 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients

Yeast: DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale x2 packs

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (65C/149F)
Step: Rest at 65 degC for 60 mins


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/11/11)

Currently lautering this (slight change in my method - just for the hell of it, might post pics in the $20 stovetop lager method post).

Viscount is Truly Dead APA:

25L
OG: 1.050
FG: 1.018 (this is a guesstimate using an assumption for Attenuation % in brewmate)
EBC: 19.9
IBU: 35.1

5kg Perle Malt Bairds
.4kg Red Wheat Briess
.2kg Carared
.1kg Caraaroma

10g Galaxy at 30m
30g Citra at 10m
30g Galaxy at 10m
10g Cascade at 10m

20g Cascade Dry hop

Mash at 70 degrees (yes that's right, I want a session APA)

Windsor Yeast

A low abv% but full flavour take on my house APA. Want to drop the alcohol, keep all the flavour and I've upped the IBU to compensate for the extra body that will no doubt occur).

Goomba


----------



## seamad (13/11/11)

Just cubed citralicious,
90% maris
10% pale wheat
And 75 g acid malt.
Fwh citra to 20 ibu
Will do mini boil with 10 and 0 minute citra to get ibu up to @38 plus @20 g in keg.
Used my new pid with ramp/ soak function and didnt programme correct so ramp from52 to 64 got to 66 before i realized i fucked up...should be ok i nope.

Sitting out on my deck looking at the ocean sipping on back in black, a black ipa with centennial and citra


----------



## ekul (13/11/11)

Putting down a double of 'stoned with wood' for a party in a few weeks.


Pretty stock standard
5.6kg ale malt
3.6kg wheat
.2kg simpsons med crystal

Hops all galaxy flowers 13.4%AA

10g @ 30
24g @ 15
10 @ 0
20g french pressed into each keg
Because i nochill this comes out @ 22IBUs

The party is in byron so it will be a good opportunity to see how it stacks up


----------



## winkle (15/11/11)

About to start the prep for this 'Jungle Wit' which is great with BBQ-ed fish, shellfish, ikan dilis etc. 
Beer itself ends up too clear and ABV a touch high to really be considered a wit, so shoot me - it is what it is.

*
Bisayan Maputi* 
Witbier 
Type: All Grain Date: 1/11/2011 
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l
Boil Size: 31.09 l 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 26.81 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 19.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 84.4 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage 
Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 36.7 % 
2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 45.9 % 
0.50 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 4 9.2 % 
0.20 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5 3.7 % 
0.25 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 1 4.6 % 
0.25 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
1.06 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 14 - 
10.00 g Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 10 - 
4.00 g Ginger Root (Boil 5.0 mins) Herb 9 - 
4.00 Items Calamansi limes (Boil 5.0 mins) Flavor 8 - 
4.00 Items Pandan leaves (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 11 - 
1.0 pkg Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) [124.21 ml] Yeast 13 - 
18.00 g Aurora [8.25 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 15.4 IBUs 
2.00 Items Lemon grass (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 12 - 
2.00 Items Calamansi limes (Secondary 3.0 days) Flavor 15 - 
2.00 Items Lemon grass (Secondary 3.0 days) Spice 16 - 
2.00 Items Pandan leaves (Secondary 3.0 days) Spice 17 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.7 %
Bitterness: 15.4 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 6.7 EBC


----------



## raven19 (17/11/11)

Brewed a version of Jayse's Double Truffles last night with kbear.
Tis a big beer, prior to adding the bourbon to the keg - think of a thick sweet dessert beer! 1090OG + bourbon
If it comes close to the original it should be a cracker!!!

Hit all my numbers and also collected 10L of 3rd runnings (at 1045 ish) which I have boiled separately with aged hops and will pitch in some lambic dregs to get a black lambic happening B)


----------



## NickB (17/11/11)

Home sick yesterday so put this down:


Recipe: Euro Lager
Style: 1C-Light Lager-Premium American Lager

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG
Expected OG: 1.052 SG
Expected FG: 1.016 SG
Expected ABV: 4.8 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 21.9
Expected Color: 7.6 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 69.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 9 degC

Fermentables
German Bohemian Pilsner Malt 9.000 kg (92.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 0.750 kg (7.7 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh (4.6 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh (4.6 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Calcium Chloride 15 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 2001-Urquell Lager

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Hochkurz mash (63-72-78)
Step: Rest at 63 degC for 40 mins
Step: Raise by direct heating to 72 degC for 10 mins
Step: Rest at 72 degC for 40 mins
Step: Raise by direct heating to 78 degC for 10 mins
Step: Rest at 78 degC for 20 mins

Cheers


----------



## winkle (17/11/11)

And you reckon I'm obsessed  

(Brewing a super-saison on the weekend mind you  )


----------



## NickB (17/11/11)

Oh, I never denied I'm obsessed!!! :beer: 

Have cube, will fill 

I'm even doing the dodgy kerbside collection scour for brewing things this week! Already picked up a 10L 'Lindy' Urn that works fine. Hello new HERMs Heat Exchanger!!

Sorry guys, back on topic 

Cheers


----------



## ekul (19/11/11)

putting down this

5kg munich II
.1kg med crystal

hops

25g POR 9.2% aa @ 60
25g cascade 4.7%aa @ 30
25g cascade @ 10
12g cascade @ 0

NOchilled.

Will beusing it with the san diego super yeast, after its finished with my stoned with wood ale

I stuffed up already tho, had my first beer way before the first hop addition. Hope it turns out alright


----------



## stl (19/11/11)

Not sure what to call this one, apart from "hopefully delicious." Not really an "oatmeal stout" but along those lines. Was just kind of winging it -- found myself with an unexpected opportunity to brew and hadn't worked out a recipe...

5kg Maris Otter
500g rolled oats (organic Finnish rolled oats?!)
500g malted oats
200g choc wheat
200g roasted barley
185g pale choc malt

20g NZ Fuggles flowers (7.7%) 60min
30g NZ Willamette flowers (12%) 20min
30g Styrian Goldings pellets (5.2%) 20min

Some Wyeast 1469PC (West Yorkshire Ale.. from BribieG, thanks!) unceremoniously scooped from the top of a happily fermenting ESB.

Lost quite a bit of wort in all the flowers on top of not sparging enough in the first place, wound up with less than 20l in the fermenter and an O.G. of 1.058 (seems low, oops?). BeerSmith now tells me 42 IBU. At least with that volume the yeast hopefully won't climb out the top while nobody is around to check on it for a week or two...


----------



## Frag_Dog (20/11/11)

Managed to get this done today. Wanted this to be the first run on my HERMS, but I couldn't work out the controler so I gave it a miss...


Fullers of Yourself 
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) 
Type: All Grain Date: 20/11/2011 
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l Brewer: Nathan 
Boil Size: 35.00 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Stainless Kegs (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.00 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0 
Taste Notes: 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.10 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 90.7 % 
0.52 kg Pale Crystal Malt (100.0 EBC) Grain 2 9.3 % 
25.00 g Challenger [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 19.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent [6.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 9.9 IBUs 
2.70 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 1.2 IBUs 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent [6.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 4.9 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
1.0 pkg London Ale Yeast (Wyeast Labs #1028) [124.21 ml] Yeast 8 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.054 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 34.9 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kCal/12 oz 
Est Color: 18.9 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out Total Grain Weight: 5.62 kg 
Sparge Water: 25.97 l Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C Tun Temperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.20 

Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Mash In Add 18.45 l of water at 72.3 C 65.6 C 75 min 

Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time). 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Bottle Volumes of CO2: 2.3 
Pressure/Weight: 117.64 g Carbonation Used: Bottle with 117.64 g Corn Sugar 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 21.1 C Age for: 30.00 days 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage Storage Temperature: 18.3 C 
Notes


Created with BeerSmith


----------



## raven19 (21/11/11)

Partigyle Brew Day yesterday.

First Runnings - American Barley Wine 1120 SG
2nd Runnings - American Pale Ale 1060 OG
(3rd Runnings - for starters around 1030 - 1040)

Used a good 400+ grams of US hops in the above two brews too.


----------



## Nick JD (21/11/11)

Amarillo Saison
17L
3.4kg Wey Ale
50g Caramunich 3
64C mash
24g Amarillo 60 min (25 IBU)
WY3724 @ 29-34C


----------



## petesbrew (22/11/11)

Summer Saison - A slight variation of Tony's Bullshead.
Gear all cracked - ready to brew tonight when I get home.
Geez I hope I turned on the timer!

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.35
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.783
Anticipated EBC: 9.1
Anticipated IBU: 25.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
74.8 4.00 kg. BB Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 5
18.7 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
3.7 0.20 kg. CaraPilsner France 1.035 20
2.8 0.15 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.000 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Perle Pellet 4.00 20.9 60 min.
21.56 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 4.1 15 min.
28.75 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 2.10 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP565 Belgian Saison I


----------



## warra48 (22/11/11)

Tomorrow is brewday. Plan is to do a sort of Alt. It's too late to change the recipe, the grain's been weighed and milled, HLT filled, and I'm ready to go first thing tomorrow morning.

25 Litres
Mash 64C 60 minutes
Anticipated OG 1.051

93.8% Joe White Munich 
5.2% Carabohemian 
1% Carafa Special II (last 10 minutes of mash, for colour, I don't want the roastiness)
37 IBU Smaragd 60 minutes
9 IBU Smaragd 15 minutes
3.3 IBU Smaragd 5 minutes
Whirlfloc, Yeast Nutrient 10 minutes
4 packs Saflager S23 (yes, 4 packs, I got them for a bargain price, thanks MHB)
Ferment 3 weeks at 10C, then lager for as long as I can stand it.

Using rainwater with 7 gr each Calcium Chloride and Calcium Sulphate.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/11/11)

Smaragd works well in a Continental lager - should be great for an alt.

Goomba


----------



## argon (22/11/11)

raven19 said:


> Partigyle Brew Day yesterday.
> 
> First Runnings - American Barley Wine 1120 SG
> 2nd Runnings - American Pale Ale 1060 OG
> ...


Sounds fun... details?


----------



## Florian (22/11/11)

Just finished cleaning up after brewing a Hefeweizen. 
Did a double decoction, but lost a fair amount of the boiled grain to my daughter's breakfast muesli. Spent grain for dinner tonight.

Racked directly into fermenter where the wort is slow cooling now, head space purged with Co2. The idea is to under pitch without oxygenating the wort, in an desperate attempt to get a bit less clove and a bit more banana/bubblegum into the finished beer.


----------



## raven19 (22/11/11)

argon said:


> Sounds fun... details?



Maxed out mash tun with 17kg of:

80% pale
18% munich
2% caramunich 2

mixture of a heap of US hops from the freezer for bittering, including columbus, simcoe, glacier, citra, centennial.

64 ish mash temp

110 ibu for the ABW
45 ibu for the APA


----------



## RdeVjun (22/11/11)

Name: ESB Double
Size: 44.0 litres
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
OG: 1.054,	FG:1.013, Alc:5.4, IBU:35.1
(Alc method: by Volume; IBU method: Tinseth)

Fermentables:
Name amount units pppg lov %
British Cara-Malt 0.18 kg 1.035 10.0 1.8%
Belgian Special B 0.37 kg 1.029 221.0 3.6%
Weyermann Munich II 2.20 kg 1.036 9.0 21.8%
Marris Otter 6.50 kg 1.036 3.0 64.4%
Cane Sugar (Gran) 0.84 kg 1.042 0.0 8.3%

Hops:
Name amount units Alpha Min IBU
Challenger 73 g 6.5 80.0 27.2
E. Kent Goldings 51 g 5.0 20.0 7.9
Styrian Goldings 51 g 2.6 0.0 0.0

Yeast: Wyeast 1768PC English Special Bitter

Nothing remarkable as far as the recipe goes, however keen train spotters may note that this isn't my stock MaxiBIAB, its actually a double batch. I bought a second- hand Beerbelly 36L kettle and spiral burner with MP reg recently, tried it out on the weekend with two BIAB bags (never again) and still cubed 28L of 1.065, plus sugar and dilution equates to around 44L of 1.054 in fermenters- precisely what I was after!  So I'm chuffed for a maiden run, will get a bigger bag organised and this could become methode RdeV from now on, will continue to use the 19L pot for sparging the baggie. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (23/11/11)

Just checking all the ingredients for a weekend of brewing (and less drinking this time)
First up on Friday arvo -
*Acerola Pale* 
Fruit Saison 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Boil Size: 32.13 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.86 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 84.5 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Ingredients

3.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 54.7 % 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 39.1 % 
0.20 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 3.1 % 
18.00 g Aurora [8.25 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 13.6 IBUs 
0.20 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 4 3.1 % 
0.50 kg Acerola cherries (Primary 1.0 days) Flavor 9 - 
0.50 kg Acerola cherries (Secondary 4.0 days) Flavor 10 - 
1.0 pkg Belgian Saison (Wyeast Labs #3724) [124.21 ml] Yeast 7 - 
0.29 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 8 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.064 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.2 %
Bitterness: 13.6 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 7.3 EBC 

Going with the W3724 for the reasonable contact time with fruit.

Following will be a "super-saison" and either a Galactic Pale Ale or a Suma Ale on Saturday.


----------



## mje1980 (23/11/11)

Supposed to be a mild, but im having people over in a few weeks so im doing a quick Aussie pale, dumbed down for the general public!

30/20 Aussie Pale

89% Simpsons MO
2.3% Caramunich 3
4% Simpsons aromatic.
4.7% Wheat

Amarillo and cascade @ 30 mins

Amarillo and cascade @ 20 mins

1.044
29 IBU

65c mash. 90 boil 

US05. Ferment as quick as possible. Crash chill for 2 days max, then keg and carb. Should give it a week to sit in the fridge.


----------



## Tony (26/11/11)

Brewing a Belgian Dubbel after drinking a bottle of Westmalle Dubbel the other night...... im all inspired again. Havnt made one for ages.

origional beer will be golden, but a bottle of D2 dark candi syrip will fix that 



Belgian Dubbel

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.30
Anticipated OG: 1.067 Plato: 16.35
Anticipated EBC: 33.3
Anticipated IBU: 22.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
75.5 4.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
13.2 0.70 kg. D2 Candi Syrip Belgium 1.032 160
5.7 0.30 kg. Abbey Belgium 1.036 50
5.7 0.30 kg. Aeromatic Belgium 1.035 37



Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 6.50 22.6 40 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3787 Trappist High Gravity


Mashed 10 min @ 52
infused up to 65 for 45 min
infuse up to 72 and mash out at this.

gunna cube it and put it in when i get time 

cheers


----------



## Brewer_010 (26/11/11)

Weizen today

49% JW Pilsner
49% JW Wheat
2% Weyerman Cara-amber
Hallertau to 15 IBUs
Hallertau aroma hop 1.5g/L (just cos)
WY3068 Weihenstephan yeast


----------



## Tony (26/11/11)

Belgian Dubbel in the cube...... and now for this..........

Brewing 34 liter batch of Saison to fill 2 x 17 liter cubes.

The 2 cubes will be fermented side by side with belgian saison and french saison to see what the difference is 

I put the mash in while the Dubbel was boiling....... Its almost ready to step up from 63 deg 


Golden Saison

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 34.00 Wort Size (L): 34.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.75
Anticipated OG: 1.040 Plato: 9.89
Anticipated EBC: 7.0
Anticipated IBU: 27.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.3 4.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
10.4 0.60 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 4
8.7 0.50 kg. Simpsons Golden naked oats UK 1.032 15
2.6 0.15 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.00 19.6 45 min.
20.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 6.50 5.7 15 min.
30.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 2.4 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3724 Belgian Saison

and

WYeast 3711 French Saison


Edit: boil times are with 5 min added to give me no chill bitterness....... its will be 40, 10, 0


----------



## bconnery (26/11/11)

5 kilos of strawberries taking up room in my freezer so it's time for another crack at an old favourite I haven't made for a couple of years. 
I'll put the strawberries in around half the batch. The idea is to have one mini-keg of weizen for me, as the wife isn't a huge fan of them, and one of strawbeery. 

Recipe: Strawbeery 2011
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 30.00 l 
Boil Size: 36.00 l
Bottling Volume: 30.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 5.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 12.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2500.00 g Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 2 47.2 % 
2800.00 g Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 1 52.8 % 
1.0 pkg Munich (Danstar #) [50.00 ml] Yeast 5 - 
20.00 g Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 4 4.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Northern Brewer [8.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 7.8 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5300.00 g
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 l of water at 71.9 C 66.0 C 60 min 


Notes:
------
5kgs of strawberry added to around half the batch


----------



## bullsneck (26/11/11)

Heating the HLT for this one. Serving this on the last day of work for 2011.

First time using Brew Brite so keen to see what the fuss is all about.

*BOAB Final Bell Pale Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 4.2 (EBC): 8.2
Bitterness (IBU): 30.0 (Rager)

78.98% Joe White Traditional Ale
19.74% Joe White Wheat Malt
1.28% Rice Hulls

2.7 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.8 g/L PH 5.2 @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L BrewBrite @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jyo (26/11/11)

Cranked this out on a whim last night (cracked the grain @ 8 pm) so didn't finish till about 1 am. This will be for the family on Christmas day.


*APA 25*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.606
Total Hops (g): 170.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 8.4 (EBC): 16.5
Bitterness (IBU): 40.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 72
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
9.000 kg Pale Malt (84.86%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (9.43%)
0.356 kg Crystal 120 (3.36%)
0.250 kg Caramalt (2.36%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Simcoe Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ whirlpool (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Notto


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## yasmani (26/11/11)

lucky day today I made my own usa home beer for first try. 1 kilo gramme of barley seeds also 400 more dark seeds and 2 syrips cooked with cascade bullets.smells like beauty can i drink it in one weeks or two weeks.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/11/11)

is your airlock bubbling?


----------



## Tony (26/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> lucky day today I made my own usa home beer for first try. 1 kilo gramme of barley seeds also 400 more dark seeds and 2 syrips cooked with cascade bullets.smells like beauty can i drink it in one weeks or two weeks.



All its missing is spam bot pics of semi naked russian or asian ladies 

Dude....... where are you from....... im thinking Japan from you accent


----------



## yasmani (26/11/11)

from campsie now and one year before working in malaysia but my first child home is karachi for too many years making it hard time to get beer so making fruits wine in secret from the shit police. for my future i want to make many home beers with barley seeds not syrip jars. today was for first try on the new experience.


----------



## spaced (27/11/11)

bconnery said:


> Notes:
> ------
> 5kgs of strawberry added to around half the batch




Wow that is a hell of a lot of strawberries.


----------



## felten (27/11/11)

I think this was originally copied from BCS, but I've fucked with it a lot since.
Rauchbier
OG: 1.050
Boil Time: 90 min

42% Smoked Malt 
31% Floor Malted BoPils
16.3% Munich II 
5.4 % Caramunich II 
2.7 % Carafa Special II 
2.7 % Melanoidin 
All Weyermann malt.

90 min Magnum 21 IBUs 
10 min Hallertauer Mittelfrueh 0.7 g/L

Mash: 54c for 20m -> 63c for 60m -> decoct to 71c for 30m 


Not sure whether to hit it with a lager yeast, or do a pseudo lager with US-05.


----------



## bconnery (27/11/11)

spaced said:


> Wow that is a hell of a lot of strawberries.


Yes it is, and they are taking up a lot of freezer room 
You need something like that amount, 3kgs minimum, to get any real strawberry flavour in a full batch anyway. I now bump up the flavour by only doing a half batch on the berries...
I get them from the markets in a jamming box, so that's a whole $5 worth there...


----------



## Tony (27/11/11)

Knocking this one out today, that will make 3 different brews and 110L of beer for the weekend 

CAP

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.10
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.90
Anticipated EBC: 4.2
Anticipated IBU: 33.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
69.3 7.00 kg. Weyermann Premium Pilsner Germany 1.038 3
24.8 2.50 kg. TF Flaked Maize UK 1.040 0
5.0 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 3
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Pellet 8.10 9.6 First WH
50.00 g. Cluster Pellet 7.00 16.2 40 min.
20.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Pellet 8.10 7.5 40 min.
50.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Pellet 8.10 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP833 German Bock


----------



## ged (27/11/11)

Doppelbock to have 6 months age for next winter

Braumeister 50L filled to only 40L
35 L batch (10L absorption loss, 10 L sparge, 90 min boil --> 5 L evap)
Anticipated OG 1073
IBU 26

10 kg Munich
2.25kg Pils
200g special B
20g Magnum 60
30g Hallertauer Tradition 40
#2487 Hella Bock cake

Ged


----------



## mje1980 (27/11/11)

Pale mild. 

80.6% MO
3% Simpsons heritage
1.5% Victory
10.4% Wheat
4.5% Aromatic

Willamette 60 
Willamette 30

1.034
18 IBU

Whitbread


----------



## manticle (27/11/11)

Saison today

3.5 kg wey pils
1kg wheat
250 victory

15g each of saaz and spalt at 60 and 20
10g each at FO.

22 L

Calcium sulphate and chloride balanced and maybe a touch of citric acid.

3711

Should be doing very similar with belgian saison and farmhouse saison on the coming weeks.

Haven't started a mash this late for quite a while.

Most likely step mash - 55 for 5, 63 for 50, 68 for 10, 72 then 78 to mash out. 90 minute boil


----------



## bradsbrew (27/11/11)

Will be doing this one when I get back from Rockvegas.
Looking at trying to get a light session beer for in the yard over summer. Would actually like to get the % below 2 so might drop the sugar down a bit.




*Rarlly Driver*
Australian Light Lager

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 20.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.000
Total Hops (g): 20.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.026 (P): 6.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.004 (P): 1.0
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 2.87 %
Colour (SRM): 1.7 (EBC): 3.4
Bitterness (IBU): 13.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.500 kg Pale Malt (75%)
0.500 kg Cane Sugar (25%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Aurora Pellet (10.3% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 70C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 17C with coopers or s-23


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Fish13 (27/11/11)

doing a kit and half a kilo 

a coopers english bitter with 500g of malt


----------



## jbowers (29/11/11)

Just put down Smurtos Landlord. Ferment starts tomorrow once I filter and Keg Ross' NS Ale. Probably a Belgian Single next with Westmalle yeast.


----------



## malt_shovel (29/11/11)

mje1980 said:


> Pale mild.
> 
> 80.6% MO
> 3% Simpsons heritage
> ...



Hey mate, I just got some victory malt and haven't used it previously, but was thinking it would be used like a light - medium crystal.

What are you expecting from 1.5% ?

Cheers in advance

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB (29/11/11)

I find victory gives a biscuity bready character. Always have a fair whack (10-15%) in my Dark Milds...

Cheers


----------



## manticle (29/11/11)

manticle said:


> Saison today
> 
> 3.5 kg wey pils
> 1kg wheat
> ...



Fucked this one up.

It wasn't so much leaving the tap open, it was not putting the damn tap on at all.

At least half the first runnings all over the concrete while I was doing something else. Still made up the whole volume so 1030 instead of 1047. Not sure if I'll get astringency from oversparging. I'll probably make a few litres of overstrength and add it in but it will **** up my comparative brewing.

I'll live.

@malt shovel - fairly interchangeable with biscuit (biscuity/toasty flavour). Not real crystal-like.


----------



## black_labb (29/11/11)

Had a messy brew late last week. I hadn't brewed for 5 months as I was travelling. I also decided to try doing BIAB in an esky and then boil it in the keggle. Problem was I was on a bit of a time limit, which doesn't work well with new equipment. 

Double batch, though the 2 halves will be treated differently. The Idea was to do one half as a peat smoked ale (possibly doing a mini mash with some more peat smoked ale, depending on flavour). The second one was going to become something like a wee heavy but with some treacle to add a bit more alcohol and flavour. 

40 L 

11.5kg marris otter
500g dark crystal
300g peated malt

20g of pacific gem for bittering.

The predicted OG was 1068 from memory.

Mashing in I used my usual process that I would use mashing into my urn, though this didn't work all that well. I had the mash sitting at 66* and put some more water on to boil to bring it up a touch to make a more dextrinous wort. 10 minutes later I added some hot water and ended up with the mash at 73*. I mashed for 90 mins to hopefully make it more fermentable. I had limited time and lack of knowledge of the equipment, I didn't even know the volume of the esky, probably about 35-40L at a guess. I ended up not having time to do my last sparge and just got what I had on the boil. I ended up with ~30L into 2 very squeezed cubes. Will be pitching the creation tonight onto some coopers yeast which may have a chance to get through the dextrinous wort.


----------



## under (29/11/11)

Knocking a double of this out tomorrow -

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Nightside Porter
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 60.48 l
Post Boil Volume: 50.26 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 39.20 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 41.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 86.3 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.66 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 1 42.6 % 
4.66 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 42.7 % 
0.80 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 3 7.3 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 5 3.7 % 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 4 3.7 % 
46.00 g Galena [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 27.3 IBUs 
51.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 5.0 Hop 7 2.6 IBUs 
1.0 pkg London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [124. Yeast 8 -


----------



## kiwisteveo (29/11/11)

just starting an extract hefe with shall we say a bit of exeperimentation with some of my ingredints and if i don't have a few to many mayby a slightly darker american pale ale with wyeast 1272 as have used the wyeast forbidden fruit yeast(hail the mighty liquid yeast) for an extract version for tony's bullshead witbeer and fark me if that didn't last long on tap :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bribie G (1/12/11)

Knocking out a basic ESB for the BABBs first minicomp of the year end of January. I normally put in a Yorkshire Gold and it gets slammed "does not have the hallmarks of an English Bitter" so I'll go hallmarks this year :lol:


----------



## Wimmig (1/12/11)

A modified extract IPA. Had to sub out all the hops for others. Clearing out dry malts in prep for AG later.

198.00 g Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 1 6.0 % 
170.00 g Munich Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 2 5.1 % 
1940.00 g Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 3 58.6 % 
1000.00 g Extra Light Dry Extract (5.9 EBC) Dry Extract 4 30.2 % 
21.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 33.5 IBUs 
14.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 14.6 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
14.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 4.7 IBUs 
14.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 7.2 IBUs 
113.00 g Malto-Dextrine (Boil 5.0 mins) Other 10 - 
28.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 11 0.8 IBUs 
1.0 pkg California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35.49 ml] Yeast 12 - 
14.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/12/11)

Bribie G said:


> Knocking out a basic ESB for the BABBs first minicomp of the year end of January. I normally put in a Yorkshire Gold and it gets slammed "does not have the hallmarks of an English Bitter" so I'll go hallmarks this year :lol:



An Aussie knowing about ESB is a bit like a Londoner knowing about cricket.

Goomba


----------



## mckenry (2/12/11)

Brewing 'The Half Wit' today in prep for Xmas.

First rest Done. On second now, before mash out.
Smells divine.

43% Pils
43% Wheat
16% Rye
Bravo hops to 18IBU
Belgian Abbey yeast 1762

Looks like milk pumping through the HERMS

Brew @ 21
No Filter, No Gelatin, No Lagering.

Cant wait.


----------



## sp0rk (2/12/11)

I currently have a Cascade Golden Ale-ish clone fermenting

Thomas Coopers Traditional Draught Beer Kit (1.7kg)
Thomas Coopers Wheat Malt Extract (1.5kg)
500g Dextrose
50g Cascade hops
1 packet of US-05 yeast

dex and lme into 2 litres of boiling water @ 40 minutes
25g cascade @20 minutes
25g cascade @10 minutes
into the fermenter and poured the Draught kit can in
filled with slightly chilled water to 23L, got it down to 22 deg

OG 1052 SG
hoping for an FG of around 1011-1012 SG

This was my first boil, and i must say i loved the smell of malt and hops filling the house (the Mrs didn't enjoy it so much when she got home from work)
also the first time i've used my spare bar fridge as a fermenting fridge, i've got a 1.25L coke bottle filled with water and frozen sitting in the door shelf which keeps the wort perfectly at 22 deg


----------



## A3k (3/12/11)

Making my first Alt today. I'm hoping this will be a great beer... if it's not, i'll keep trying till I get a great Alt.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Al's Alt
Brewer: Al
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dusseldorf Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 60.64 l
Post Boil Volume: 53.97 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 50.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 50.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 27.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 49.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name 
3.33 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 32.7 % 
3.33 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 32.7 % 
3.33 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (22.0 EBC) 32.7 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (900.0 EBC Grain 2.0 % 
178.00 g Spalter [5.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min 49.4 IBUs 
72.00 l Rain Water 
8.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) 
8.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) 
1.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) 
1.0 pkg German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 10.20 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Step Add 35.64 l of water at 69.1 C 64.5 C 60 min 
Step Decoct 12.51 l of mash and boil it 75.0 C 20 min


----------



## BennyH (3/12/11)

2 Kegs sitting;

BPA
Coopers Pale ALe
500g Dex
500g Light Dry Malt
250g Carramunich
100g Dried Corn Syrup
and 40g Armarillo, 25g @ 20 min, 10g @ 5 min and 5g @ flameout
US - 05

2 Brewing;

Marilyn
Canadian Blonde
500g Dex
200g Light Dry Malt
320g Meadow Honey
150g Flaked Barley
40 G Saaz, 15g @ 20min, 10g @ 15min, 5g @ 10 min and 5 @ flameout
can't remember what yeast

Angry Mexican
Coopers Cerveza
150g Flaked Rice
800g dex
100g light dry malt
100g dried corn syrup
1 lime
1 lemon
1 chili
30g Saaz, 15g @ 20 min, 15g @ flameout
can't remember what yeast


----------



## pike1973 (3/12/11)

jbowers said:


> Just put down Smurtos Landlord. Ferment starts tomorrow once I filter and Keg Ross' NS Ale. Probably a Belgian Single next with Westmalle yeast.


just wondering what recipe you will be using for the belgian single you plan on brewing as I'd also like to brew one of these singles but can't nail down a good recipe.
Thanks Adz.


----------



## mje1980 (4/12/11)

Summer lager

4.5kg BEST pilz
100g Aromatic

12g Super pride 60
20g Tettnanger 20
20g Tettnanger 10

62c-30mins
72c-30mins

1.048
30 IBU

S189.


----------



## manticle (4/12/11)

black_labb said:


> 10 minutes later I added some hot water and ended up with the mash at 73*. I mashed for 90 mins to hopefully make it more fermentable. I had limited time and lack of knowledge of the equipment, I didn't even know the volume of the esky, probably about 35-40L at a guess. I ended up not having time to do my last sparge and just got what I had on the boil. I ended up with ~30L into 2 very squeezed cubes. Will be pitching the creation tonight onto some coopers yeast which may have a chance to get through the dextrinous wort.



If she ends up with a really high FG and just doesn't taste right and you enjoy bretty beers, add some orval dregs and let her sit a few more weeks.


----------



## jbowers (4/12/11)

pike1973 said:


> just wondering what recipe you will be using for the belgian single you plan on brewing as I'd also like to brew one of these singles but can't nail down a good recipe.
> Thanks Adz.



Based on a recipe linked to me on this forum.

Belgian Single
Belgian Specialty Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 26.5
Total Grain (kg): 3.760
Total Hops (g): 82.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (P): 9.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (P): 2.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.63 %
Colour (SRM): 5.2 (EBC): 10.2
Bitterness (IBU): 20.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 79
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.200 kg Pilsner (85.11%)
0.200 kg Brown Sugar, Light (5.32%)
0.200 kg Munich I (5.32%)
0.100 kg Wheat Malt (2.66%)
0.060 kg Special-B (1.6%)

Hop Bill
----------------
22.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.3% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
30.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.1 g/L)

http://destroy.net/brewing/461/461_Belgian_Single.html

That's the original recipe. Pretty similar, but modified slightly to my tastes (and I accidentally put some special b in the wrong bag doing the online order). Will use Westmalle yeast from Wyeast, and my batch size is actually smaller than it says there, I'm just working with that much atm to calculate pre-boil efficiency - I leave a fair bit behind in the kettle atm (new to biab).

Going to pour a tripel on the top of this yeast cake.


----------



## under (4/12/11)

With all this frothing about alts I've put something together that I will hopefully knock out tomorrow. Hope it turns out ok.

Recipe: 40 - Hauptbahnhof Alt
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Northern German Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 66.72 l
Post Boil Volume: 56.50 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 48.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 45.20 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 22.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 84.9 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.98 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 1 48.9 %
4.48 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 2 44.0 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 3 4.9 % 
0.12 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 4 1.2 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 Grain 5 1.0 % 
60.00 g Galena [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 33.4 IBUs 
15.00 g Tettnang [3.40 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 1.6 IBUs 
1.0 pkg German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) [124.21 m Yeast 8 -


----------



## raven19 (6/12/11)

*Munich Helles*

HLT on the timer for a Wed evening brew.

91% Wey Pils
7% Munich1
2% Melanoidin

Hersbrucker @ 60min
19 ibu for OG 1050
65 mash

2124 Wyeast on the stirplate.


----------



## Phoney (6/12/11)

Single malt

5kg Golden Promise
22g Target @ 60
10g Brambling Cross @ 20
1469 Wyeast
1.052 OG
32 IBU


----------



## amiddler (6/12/11)

2 brews being done tomorrow. 

25L of Citra Ale, LCPA grain bill with Cascade for bittering and Citra at 15mins and flame out. 30 IBU, US-05

36L of Citra Lager, 90% Pils, 7% Carahell and 3% Acid. Citra hops all the way. 25 IBU, Danish Lager.

A mate gave me 90g of Citra some time ago so it is time I used it. Timely as well, the kegator is almost empty.

Drew


----------



## Thefatdoghead (6/12/11)

Brewing 43L of Saison next monday or Tuesday depending on starters

Saison LaCharite


Total for 1.0 batch:
9.32 kg Premium Pilsner Malt Extra Pale
0.8 kg Munich TYPE I
0.71 kg Wheat Raw
1.21 kg White Table Sugar (Sucrose)
102.0 g Hallertauer Mittelfrher (3.0%)
19.0 g Czech Saaz (3.2%)
19.0 g Styrian Goldings (7.0%)
38.0 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%)
1.8 g Orange zest
1.78 g Lemon zest
0.4 g Grains of Paradise
1.0 ea Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss)
0.45 g Wyeast Nutrient
102.38 mL wyeast 3726 Farmhouse ale (saison)
102.38 mL WYeast 3724 Belgian Saison

OG 1.070
FG 1.011
ABV% 7.7
IBU 30

Ferment 2 separate batches with 2 different yeasts. I'll update on how it goes as this'll be my first Saison.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (6/12/11)

This one going down sometime next week as well.

Chai tea Brown ale

BJCP: Northern English Brown Ale
Type: All Grain


Total for 1.0 batch: 43L
2.72 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
2.72 kg Vienna Malt
0.68 kg Honey Malt
0.68 kg Carared
0.68 kg Crystal Malt 80L
0.17 kg Chocolate Malt
0.51 kg Oats Flaked
0.43 kg Lactose
77.67 g Saaz (4.0%)
189.43 mL White Labs WLP002 English Ale
OG 1.048
FG 1.014
mash @66 1hr
Ferment @19
Add dark grains @ mashout
18 IBU

Crystal 80L is UK crystal not American
Lactose added @ 15min left in boil
Oats are Quaker oats (uncle tobys oats)

Chai Tea to add after fermentation to taste.

1 vanilla bean split and scraped 
2 cinnamon sticks
2 inch piece of ginger peeled and sliced
5 whole cloves
2 star anise
24 green cardemom pods
1 black cardomom pod, split
2 tsp black pepper corns
1/2 whole nutmeg roughly chopped
1/4 tsp fennel seads.

Bring about 1L of filtered water to the boil, then pour over spices and cover in a seperate container. Let steep for 15min, then strain to remove spices. Keep tea chilled untill used. 1/2 litter per 19L


----------



## winkle (7/12/11)

I've been planning to brew a big saison this week but the bloody weather is not inspiring ATM. Who'd thought I'd need a jumper in December!
Oh bugger it, I'll brew then cube the saison Friday arvo and wait for Summer to come back, and back up on Sunday with this basic Summer Ale. 

Hogshead Suma Ale 
Blonde Ale 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Boil Size: 32.13 l
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.85 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 83.9 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 80.0 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 20.0 % 
16.00 g Pacific Gem [15.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 24.6 IBUs 
8.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
8.00 g B Saaz [7.50 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
8.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Aroma Steep 5.0 min Hop 5 0.0 IBUs 
8.00 g B Saaz [7.50 %] - Aroma Steep 5.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
0.29 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 4 - 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 10 - 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 9 - 
4.00 g B Saaz [7.50 %] - Dry Hop 3 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
4.00 g B Saaz [7.50 %] - Dry Hop 3 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.008 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.4 %
Bitterness: 24.6 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 6.2 EBC 

Almost tempted to do a double batch on this one..... :unsure:


----------



## Brewer_010 (7/12/11)

Simple simple simple... using up a little left over galaxy flowers for a single grain beer


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.61 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 9.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.0 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
15.00 gm Galaxy [13.00 %] (40 min) Hops 22.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy [13.20 %] (20 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [13.20 %] (10 min) (Steep Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 0.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge


----------



## mje1980 (8/12/11)

Thanxtons Odd Particular. 

82.2% MO
3.7% TF dark xtal
3.7% Caramunich 3
3.7% Choc
1.9% RB
4.7% Lyle's dark treacle. 

Willamette 60
Willamette 30 

1.055
37IBU
5.5%

Whitbread ale

Not really a clone, just a starting point i guess. Im gunna throw the treacle in the cube, and rack the wort straight on top.


----------



## raven19 (9/12/11)

An Alt brewed in under 3 hrs tonight, for the missus.

...

Style: Dusseldorf Altbier
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 32.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 49.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.20 kg Pilsner (4.0 EBC) Grain 37.93 % 
1.65 kg Munich (15.0 EBC) Grain 28.45 % 
1.65 kg Munich II (Dark) (25.0 EBC) Grain 28.45 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (70.0 EBC) Grain 3.45 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special II (900.0 EBC) Grain 1.72 % 
115.00 gm Spalter (2010) [4.10 %] (60 min) Hops 49.7 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Dusseldorf Alt Yeast (White Labs #WLP036) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 5.80 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 17.40 L of water at 70.3 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C


----------



## Malted (9/12/11)

raven19 said:


> An Alt brewed in under 3 hrs tonight, for the missus.



Think I'd like to see one of your brewdays. You seem to have it down pat and streamlined. 
I think you may be putting the preparation time to a previous day and the cleanup time to the day after?  But hey that is valid.


----------



## Wimmig (9/12/11)

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
400.00 g Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 1 8.7 % 
300.00 g Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 2 6.5 % 
150.00 g Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 3.3 % 
750.00 g Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 4 16.3 % 
3000.00 g Light Dry Extract [Boil for 60 min](15.8 Dry Extract 5 65.2 % 
35.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 57.5 IBUs 
30.00 g Crystal [3.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 7.5 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
30.00 g Crystal [3.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 2.5 IBUs 
30.00 g Crystal [3.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast 11 - 
30.00 g Calypso [8.0%] - Dry Hop 7 Days [7 of 14] -


----------



## bconnery (10/12/11)

German Pils intended for New Years. 
Cutting it fine I know but S189 will clear it up just fine...
Doing a pale ale as backup anyways...

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: nypils
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 27.00 l 
Boil Size: 35.00 l
Bottling Volume: 27.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 6.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4000.00 g Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 90.9 % 
400.00 g Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 9.1 % 
30.00 g Northern Brewer [8.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 26.2 IBUs 
35.00 g Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 4 8.3 IBUs 
1.0 pkg SafLager German Lager (DCL/Fermentis #S- Yeast 5 - 


Mash Schedule: Pilsner
Total Grain Weight: 4400.00 g
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 8.73 l of water at 57.7 C 52.0 C 30 min 
Beta Add 3.40 l of water at 96.7 C 63.0 C 40 min 
Saccharification Add 5.34 l of water at 95.3 C 72.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out Add 3.88 l of water at 98.7 C 76.5 C 10 min


----------



## Nick JD (10/12/11)

Boh Pils (17L)

3.5kg Weyermann FM Bohemian Pilsner
0.2kg Melanoidin
(65C mash 90min)

30g Cz Saaz 60 min
30g Cz Saaz 15 min

2L WY2278 @ 12C


----------



## grod5 (10/12/11)

Nick JD said:


> Boh Pils (17L)
> 
> 3.5kg Weyermann FM Bohemian Pilsner
> 0.2kg Melanoidin
> ...




Nick, looks nice and simple. Have you used this recipe before? Can you comment on how it has turned out, fermentation/ conditioning time, OG/ FG? 

ta

daniel


----------



## bignath (10/12/11)

Halfway through the boil on this simple one. Should be nicely balanced, not over the top, easy to drink come chrissy time....

New Nelson Sauvin Pils V1.0 (Classic American Pilsner)

Batch Size: 40lt
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (P): 2.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.94 %
Colour (SRM): 4.5  (EBC): 8.9
Bitterness (IBU): 30.0 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

91.07% Pale Ale Malt
8.93% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.6 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

1 Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Nick JD (10/12/11)

grod5 said:


> Nick, looks nice and simple. Have you used this recipe before? Can you comment on how it has turned out, fermentation/ conditioning time, OG/ FG?
> 
> ta
> 
> daniel



Yup - lots. I also swap the boh pils grain with german pils and use hallertau instead of saaz for a standard green bottle euro lager. 

The usual OG is 1.040-1.045 and the FG is when it stops fermenting (I rarely take FGs). I often use S189 pitched at 20C, fermented at 12C. 

Conditioning is about a week in secondary with gelatine and polyclar at 8C (sometimes filtered if in a hurry). Then kegged. 

You could condition it till the cows come home but it's so simple it doesn't really need it. It's quite hoppy with 30g at 15 minutes. Buy noble hops by the kg or it's expensive.

EDIT: I prefer the non-floor malted Boh Pils grain.


----------



## grod5 (10/12/11)

Nick JD said:


> Yup - lots. I also swap the boh pils grain with german pils and use hallertau instead of saaz for a standard green bottle euro lager.
> 
> The usual OG is 1.040-1.045 and the FG is when it stops fermenting (I rarely take FGs). I often use S189 pitched at 20C, fermented at 12C.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, lots of good info.

daniel


----------



## ged (10/12/11)

bconnery said:


> German Pils intended for New Years.
> Cutting it fine I know but S189 will clear it up just fine...



Yikes I did a German Pils today that I was hoping to smash out in time for Christmas!

60L
10Kg Wey Prem Pils
60 Tett at 90
80 Tett at 60
90 Hall Trad at 10
1kg sugar
W34/70
1047
36 IBUs
Braumeister - 50 for 30, 62 for 20, 72 for 20, mashout, 90min boil

Ged


----------



## Fish13 (10/12/11)

dodgy LC bright ale clone

250g carapils
1 tin black rock East IPA
1 tin LLME
150g wheat malt 
US-05


----------



## Tony (10/12/11)

Fish..... that wont even be close, but you did say dodgy 

If you want an extract "hop yourself" rippa recipe... just ask.



Nick JD said:


> Boh Pils (17L)
> 
> 3.5kg Weyermann FM Bohemian Pilsner
> 0.2kg Melanoidin
> ...



looks great Nick..... im not a melanoidin fan but one day try dropping your 60 min addition to 40 min and increasing the hops to get the same bitterness, and halve the late addition.

Trust me!

do the same for the euro lagers etc etc

It just works


----------



## Nick JD (11/12/11)

Tony said:


> Fish..... that wont even be close, but you did say dodgy
> 
> If you want an extract "hop yourself" rippa recipe... just ask.
> 
> ...



I did a 10 minute (30IBUs) Hallertau Lager once ... WHOA! Was toooo much. Dam thing went GREEN.

Might try adding them at 40.

To be honest, I quite like euro lagers with nothing after 30 minutes.


----------



## Fish13 (11/12/11)

oh i forgot the additions of amarillo and saaz at flame out. 15g each.


----------



## boingk (11/12/11)

Looking good guys, also like the look of the Boh Pils by Nick JD. Perfect summer beer IMO.

The usual fare here, work/flight school is a bit hectic so can't remember the last time I put down a brew. Months easily. Suffice to say I'm getting back in (and getting Xmas stocks up!) by doing a few simple kit and kilo type brews, each progressively more "advanced" 

'Sparkling Ale'

1.7kg Coopers Sparkling Ale kit
750g LDME
250g white sugar
Kit 5g yeast @ 20'C
21L final volume

'Amarillo Midstrength'

1.7kg Homebrand Lager kit
250g LDME
250g maltodextrin
15g Amarillo dry hopping for 72hrs before bottling
2 x kit yeast @ 19'C
21L final volume

'India Pale'

1.7kg Morgans India Pale Ale kit
500g LDME
300g white sugar
200g Crystal malt
20g (hops) @ 10min
20g (hops) dry hopping for 48~72hrs before bottling
Kit yeast @ 20'c
21L final volume

Its all basic as hell but it should make some beer thats at least drinkable for the silly season. Hoping to experiment a bit more with a proper extract style brew after all this... and having some quick beer on the cards will no doubt help!

Cheers - boingk


----------



## bconnery (11/12/11)

Pale ale today. Mostly NS with a little leftover Chinook just for fun...

Recipe: NZPA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Boil Size: 33.00 l
Bottling Volume: 25.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 17.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name  Type # %/IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter Floor Malted (Tho Grain 1 70.6 % 
0.70 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 16.5 % 
0.25 kg Caramalt - Dark (Thomas Fawcett) (80.0 E Grain 4 5.9 % 
0.30 kg Amber Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (110.0 EBC) Grain 3 7.1 % 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 19.4 IBUs 
15.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 4.4 IBUs 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 7.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 8 0.8 IBUs


----------



## argon (11/12/11)

Got that mash tun sorted mate?


----------



## yasmani (11/12/11)

today i am making american indian brewings with white barley grains, cascades and crystals. second time home beer and first time with no syrips.


----------



## bconnery (11/12/11)

argon said:


> Got that mash tun sorted mate?


Well I'm using it anyway...
Couple of teething issues but it's two batches in now...


----------



## raven19 (11/12/11)

Malted said:


> Think I'd like to see one of your brewdays. You seem to have it down pat and streamlined.
> I think you may be putting the preparation time to a previous day and the cleanup time to the day after?  But hey that is valid.



Crush the grain day before, HLT on timer for when I get home - clean rig during the boil, then no chill the wort.


----------



## black_labb (11/12/11)

manticle said:


> If she ends up with a really high FG and just doesn't taste right and you enjoy bretty beers, add some orval dregs and let her sit a few more weeks.




That's a good idea, but I decided to pitch coopers yeast on one and it somehow got down to 1010 from 1070. The other half had s-33 and ended at 1022 from 1077 (the other cube was topped up with boiling water). 

I'm not sure which one I'll prefer, but it really shows what a healthy serving of coopers yeast can do.


----------



## mje1980 (13/12/11)

If its still messy onshore shit i might brew this today, it'll be next anyway.

Mangy dog 2 ( brown ale )

46.5% Simpsons MO
4% TF pale xtal
2% Spec B
4% Aromatic
40.4% Abbey malt
3% Choc malt

All chloride in the mash, which will be 62c for 20, then 72c for 40, then mashout if i've got enough boiling water haha.

Super pride @ 60 mins

1.046
23 IBU

Whitbread.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (15/12/11)

I have been on nightshift for the last few weeks. so while i'm working the smaller hours i'm doing some serious brewing:

3 x Dr Smurto GA Grain bills, each one hopped differently with cascade, amarillo and NS/cascade

2 x Fat Yak cloney things

1 x Craft Brewer Queensland Ale FWK

I have one of each on the go at the moment, All off my first ever stepped up pack of WY1056.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/12/11)

1 x large batch of Pilsner. I've had someone else supply the funds, and I supply half the resulting beer. Not a habit I wish to get into, but if it's not fanastic, I don't care.

1 x Apple & Strawberry cider (semi-sweet/semi-dry), for the Mrs, my Gluten Intolerant mate (Notto yeast is GF - checked it out) and possibly my freeloading bum of a sister.

1 x Leffe Blonde Clone - Mrs requested it, which says a lot of things.

And hopefully if I can squeeze it past the Minister - Viscount is Truly Dead Citra Cascading Out of this Galaxy Pale Ale. Though I'm not sure how the Galaxy stocks are - will have to check when I get home.

Goomba


----------



## Nick JD (15/12/11)

Hefeweizen 17L

1.5kg Weyermann Pale Wheat 
2.0kg Weyermann Pilsner
0.1kg Weyermann Melanoidin

(43C:10min, 52:10, 62:40, 72:10)

22g Hallertau 60min

WY3068 @ 22C


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/12/11)

Nick JD said:


> Hefeweizen 17L
> 
> 1.5kg Weyermann Pale Wheat
> 2.0kg Weyermann Pilsner
> ...



I wish I knew more people who would share some Weizen with me. I can't roll a keg quick enough before it gets "old".

My last Roggenweiss was gorgeous, but by the end, it wasn't as young and fresh as I'd like.

Goomba


----------



## twizt1d (15/12/11)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Yak
Brewer: Tony
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.88 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.23 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 11.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.4 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------

4.10 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 
0.45 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) 
0.45 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) 
30.00 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
20.00 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min 
10.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min
12.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) 
12.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days


i didnt have any whirlfloc and didnt crash chill or add any finings of any kind so it looks like muddy water but verdict after 3 weeks in the bottle = :icon_drool2: 
nice aroma/flavour with a malty backbone and clean finish, seems pretty well balanced
pretty damn happy with it being my first biab, will definately be keeping this as a house beer


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/12/11)

Going for a Fullers London Pride knock off
Fingers crossed. 


Recipe: London Pride
Style: English Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 35.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 25.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 21.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
0.50 tsp Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
0.200 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 4 4.8 % 
3.500 kg Perle Pale Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (6.0 EB Grain 5 83.3 % 
0.250 kg Dark Crystal Malt - (Thomas Fawcett) (2 Grain 6 6.0 % 
0.250 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (98.5 EBC) Sugar 7 6.0 % 
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 90.0 Hop 8 12.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Northdown [6.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 20.9 IBUs 
10.00 g BrewBrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
15.00 g Challenger [6.10 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 mi Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [1 Yeast 12 - 
15.00 g Challenger [6.10 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Underlet Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.200 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Strike Add 15.80 l of water at 60.1 C 55.0 C 1 min 
Sacch Rest Heat to 66.0 C over 10 min 66.0 C 90 min


----------



## Nick JD (15/12/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I wish I knew more people who would share some Weizen with me. I can't roll a keg quick enough before it gets "old".
> 
> My last Roggenweiss was gorgeous, but by the end, it wasn't as young and fresh as I'd like.
> 
> Goomba



Perhaps try 3638. Or even 1214 (the banana hangs round for ages).


----------



## neonmeate (15/12/11)

dark star hophead clone, based on info from UK forums

OG 1038 (was aiming for 1040), IBU 25, little bit of CaSO4 & MgSO4
96% fawcett maris otter
4% fawcett caramalt
30g cascade 60'
150g cascade steeped at 75C for 30 mins
safale 004, going at 19C (gotter love this weather at the moment)

hopefully this will have some hop aroma


----------



## Byran (15/12/11)

View attachment 50971
One that I have on at the moment....fermenting nicely smelled great at pitching.
Going to rack it in a few days to secondary hope its ready by new year.


*Coopers Drifter 2 The Aus/American Pale* Date: 10/12/2011

Type: All Grain 
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l Brewer: Byran 
Boil Size: 33.27 l Asst Brewer: Aaaaaaaaaaay........ The Fonz 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Pot (13 Gal/50 L) - BIAB 
End of Boil Volume 27.89 l Brew house Efficiency: 60.00 % 
Final Volume: 21.30 l Est Mash Efficiency 70.0 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage 


*Ingredients*

5.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (4.0 EBC) Grain 94.0 % 
0.24 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 4.1 % 
0.11 kg Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
33.00 g Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 31.6 IBUs 
15.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 2.7 IBUs 
15.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days Hop 0.0 IBUs 
1 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)
Cooper Ale (Coopers #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast I re cultured from the pale ale bottles 

*Beer Profile*

Measured Original Gravity: 1.049 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 % 
Bitterness: 34.3 IBUs Calories: 458.6 kcal/l 
Est Color: 11.9 EBC 

*Mash Profile*

Mash Name: BIAB, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 5.85 kg 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C Tun Temperature: 22.2 C 

*Mash Steps*

Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Saccharification Add 36.84 l of water at 67.9 C 64.4 C 90 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 

*Mash Notes: Brew in a bag method 
*


----------



## Byran (15/12/11)

tonesbrew said:


> BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Yak
> Brewer: Tony
> Asst Brewer:
> ...


Good work mate!

Im keen to try a Yak but as yet have stuck to some more plain styles..Tryin to get a nice house ale dialed with aussie flavours at the moment.

So no whirfloc....spewin its pretty useful shit.

Ill prob try yak next batch I reckon.

Did you do light or full body mash?


----------



## bignath (15/12/11)

Second double batch of this inside a week. Did the last one 10/12. Tasting it in the fermenter is really nice and balanced, which is exactly what i was after so i thought, may as well get another one going. Notto's spastically fast so might be in bottles by Sunday night, drinkable by Christmas (not ideal but drinkable). Then this should be fermented by next weekend, in the keg in time for Christmas.
I've done many variants of this VERY SIMPLE grain bill, and it's quite okay to drink after 1 week. Better after a month sure, but if stocks are runnin' low at the wrong time of the year, well, i gotta drink something!

New Nelson Sauvin V2.0

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 40.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.400
Total Hops (g): 48.48
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (P): 2.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.94 %
Colour (SRM): 4.5 (EBC): 8.9
Bitterness (IBU): 30.0 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
7.650 kg Pale Ale Malt (91.07%)
0.750 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (8.93%)

Hop Bill
----------------
22.1 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
26.4 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Danstar Nottingham

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## manticle (15/12/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Going for a Fullers London Pride knock off
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmmmmmmmmm fullers. Looks good. Have a few bottles left of an esb that reminds of fullers. Uses challenger, ekg and 1968 and simpsons dark crystal. Tasty.


----------



## Rowy (15/12/11)

Big Nath said:


> Second double batch of this inside a week. Did the last one 10/12. Tasting it in the fermenter is really nice and balanced, which is exactly what i was after so i thought, may as well get another one going. Notto's spastically fast so might be in bottles by Sunday night, drinkable by Christmas (not ideal but drinkable). Then this should be fermented by next weekend, in the keg in time for Christmas.
> I've done many variants of this VERY SIMPLE grain bill, and it's quite okay to drink after 1 week. Better after a month sure, but if stocks are runnin' low at the wrong time of the year, well, i gotta drink something!
> 
> New Nelson Sauvin V2.0
> ...



As a noob I've been adding a bit of wheat to some simple recipes. Have you tried that at all with this one big fella?


----------



## Adam Howard (15/12/11)

Building a 3V rig with 70L Beerbelly kettle, 60L Techni Ice mashtun and 40L Crown Urn as HLT. Have to wait till after Xmas for Techni Ice to send me my new 60L esky. Using my HLT for a BIAB batch to hold me over till then! First time I did this recipe was as a partial and after a terrible brewday with a 19L pot it turned out to be a fantastic beer. Here we go again with full grain bill! Using the standard urn equipment profile on BSII.

Black IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.37 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.11 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 18.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 61.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 57.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.80 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 88.9 % 
0.40 kg Carafa III (1034.2 EBC) Grain 2 7.4 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 3 3.7 % 
25.00 g Galaxy [14.20 %] - Boil 40.0 min Hop 4 36.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Citra [11.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 7.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Galaxy [14.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 8.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Citra [11.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 5.3 IBUs 
1.8 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 8 - 
10.00 g Galaxy [14.20 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Citra [11.40 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.40 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.08 l of water at 73.1 C 66.7 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.89 l of water at 93.7 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 14.81 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## Spork (15/12/11)

Got 2 fermenting. One will be kegged tomorrow:
Grain bill for both is based on DSGA, but with moar grain to compensate for my shit efficiency.
The one I will keg tomorrow is my "3 way late AIPA". Hopped with cascade, amarillo, and zeus (bittering) and cascade, amarillo and simcoe @ flame out. Brewmate says 79.9 IBU's. Fermented with US-05.

The other is also based loosely on the DSGA grain bill, but trying for more of an ESB, with of EKG as the only hop and fermented with SA-04. Probably not "true to style" with the wheat etc, but it smells and tastes good so far.

*Recent bulk buy, I bought 50kg of base malt and 25kg each of the spec malts and wheat malt that the DGAS uses. Have done and will do more DSGA's, but like a bit of variation too.


----------



## twizt1d (15/12/11)

Byran said:


> Good work mate!
> 
> Im keen to try a Yak but as yet have stuck to some more plain styles..Tryin to get a nice house ale dialed with aussie flavours at the moment.
> 
> ...



mash was at 66c for 90 mins (i dropped 2c during the mash)
mashout 75 for 15 min

i was away for 10 days after pitching so it spent 14 days in the primary then i dry hopped in there for another 3 days then bottled,
would definately whirlfloc/gelatine/cc next time tho

i actually just poured another one and its pretty damn close, the aroma is bang on.. mabee up the 10 min additions a touch if your keen but it seems pretty well balanced as is
im stoked with it, turned out really nice


----------



## bignath (15/12/11)

Rowy said:


> As a noob I've been adding a bit of wheat to some simple recipes. Have you tried that at all with this one big fella?



No but i have been thinking about it. Got some Aussie Pale recipes i'd like to try, and the wheat malt is considered rather important. 

On my "to brew list" :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rowy (15/12/11)

Big Nath said:


> No but i have been thinking about it. Got some Aussie Pale recipes i'd like to try, and the wheat malt is considered rather important.
> 
> On my "to brew list" :icon_cheers:




Might give your recipe a try and chuck in about 5% wheat as something to do over the break. I'll drop the ale malt by the same. I like its simplicity. :beer: I'll tell you how it turned out.


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/12/11)

manticle said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm fullers. Looks good. Have a few bottles left of an esb that reminds of fullers. Uses challenger, ekg and 1968 and simpsons dark crystal. Tasty.



That's great Manticle, sounds very similar, hope the results are the same.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/12/11)

Mashing this one in now. Should be ready for christmas day :icon_chickcheers: 


*Christmas Session Mild*
Mild

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.600
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.029 (P): 7.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.006 (P): 1.5
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 2.97 %
Colour (SRM): 15.1 (EBC): 29.7
Bitterness (IBU): 21.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.300 kg Golden Promise Malt (50%)
0.500 kg Munich I (19.23%)
0.400 kg Wheat Malt (15.38%)
0.200 kg Cane Sugar (7.69%)
0.100 kg Chocolate, Pale (3.85%)
0.100 kg Roasted Barley (3.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
15.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 71C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Add styrians when pitching

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Mashing this one in now. Should be ready for christmas day :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> 
> *Christmas Session Mild*
> ...



Looks nice Brad, interesting hop combo. 
I think you might end up a little higher than 1.006 at that mash temp.
Let us know haw it turns out.

andrew


----------



## bradsbrew (16/12/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Looks nice Brad, interesting hop combo.
> I think you might end up a little higher than 1.006 at that mash temp.
> Let us know haw it turns out.
> 
> andrew


I am a bit undecided on whether to go for the styrian or aurora/saaz. Aurora/saaz is what I would think is the most logical but I thought the styrians should work with the grain bill and yeast. If it works out I willbe able to brrw.on the big rig, but for this one I thought I would give the pillow case a run.


----------



## RdeVjun (16/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I am a bit undecided on whether to go for the styrian or aurora/saaz. Aurora/saaz is what I would think is the most logical but I thought the styrians should work with the grain bill and yeast. If it works out I willbe able to brrw.on the big rig, but for this one I thought I would give the pillow case a run.


I just have to ask this Brad, and I'm not being a complete smart arse- what logic is that that you're using? Its a Mild isn't it, so Aurora I can grasp, but the Saaz has me confused? Or is that a combo you've used before?
BTW, sorry, I'm not going to suggest any hops varieties- my choices have been mostly shite lately and that's a real bummer with BABBs first minicomp next year being Pale and Bitter. :angry: 
Didn't know you had a pillowcase, nice one and should manage that midget grainbill with ease. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wimmig (16/12/11)

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
400.00 g Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 1 8.6 % 
326.00 g Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 2 7.0 % 
156.00 g Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 3.4 % 
761.00 g Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 4 16.4 % 
3000.00 g Light Dry Extract [Boil for 60 min/NA](15.8 Dry Extract 5 64.6 % 
35.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 57.4 IBUs 
30.00 g Crystal [3.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 7.5 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
30.00 g Crystal [3.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 2.5 IBUs 
30.00 g Crystal [3.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast 11 -


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/12/11)

RdeVjun said:


> I just have to ask this Brad, and I'm not being a complete smart arse- what logic is that that you're using? Its a Mild isn't it, so Aurora I can grasp, but the Saaz has me confused? Or is that a combo you've used before?
> BTW, sorry, I'm not going to suggest any hops varieties- my choices have been mostly shite lately and that's a real bummer with BABBs first minicomp next year being Pale and Bitter. :angry:
> Didn't know you had a pillowcase, nice one and should manage that midget grainbill with ease. :icon_cheers:



Saaz is a fairly common variety to use in a summer ale as well so i don't think it's too out of place, although my vote goes with the Styrian


----------



## benno1973 (16/12/11)

I'd vote Styrian too... earthy and spicy. Would be beautiful in a Mild.

No crystal in there Brad? I've only brewed a couple, but each time I regret not adding more Crystal for body and a little sweetness.


----------



## RdeVjun (16/12/11)

Cool, thanks Andrew, I didn't know that, I would've thought of Styrian well ahead of Saaz. Doing a single batch of your London Pride tomorrow BTW! :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew (16/12/11)

RdeVjun said:


> I just have to ask this Brad, and I'm not being a complete smart arse- what logic is that that you're using? Its a Mild isn't it, so Aurora I can grasp, but the Saaz has me confused? Or is that a combo you've used before?
> BTW, sorry, I'm not going to suggest any hops varieties- my choices have been mostly shite lately and that's a real bummer with BABBs first minicomp next year being Pale and Bitter. :angry:
> Didn't know you had a pillowcase, nice one and should manage that midget grainbill with ease. :icon_cheers:



Mate was aiming towards more of an Aussie mild, so going for a dry malty beer. I thought the saaz would match well with the POR especially considering I will more than likely serve it way too cold on christmas day to keep the punters happy. Mashing so high should give me the body and malt and the sugar should help with bringing it back. The calcs have it finishing low but I think it should finish at 09 or 10. I am expecting it to ferment in 3-4 days then crash and keg ready for chrissy day. I will go the styrian this time but if its ok , will try the saaz next time.



Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun (16/12/11)

No sweat Brad, sounds more feasible by the minute. Any non- brewing drinkers should appreciate that one as a mid- strength, I've always been hesitant with wheat in them but I'd be keen to hear how this one goes. You don't have any 1768 handy, might be nearly as tasty and better for the higher FG?

FWIW I'm tending back towards GP myself for most of the UK Bitters, just never quite hit the mark with Halcyon, Perle is adequate (perhaps better suited to English IPAs, which I seldom brew) but with TF MO I've not long finished a sack of it and I am pushing it way down the list, the admixture issue I encountered is the least of its worries. GP OTOH I've seldom been disappointed with.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/12/11)

RdeVjun said:


> No sweat Brad, sounds more feasible by the minute. Any non- brewing drinkers should appreciate that one as a mid- strength, I've always been hesitant with wheat in them but I'd be keen to hear how this one goes. You don't have any 1768 handy, might be nearly as tasty and better for the higher FG?
> 
> FWIW I'm tending back towards GP myself for most of the UK Bitters, just never quite hit the mark with Halcyon, Perle is adequate (perhaps better suited to English IPAs, which I seldom brew) but with TF MO I've not long finished a sack of it and I am pushing it way down the list, the admixture issue I encountered is the least of its worries. GP OTOH I've seldom been disappointed with.


Not a bad idea with the 1768 Ralph, I have a bitter waiting to be kegged and the cake would do nicely. Might save the smack pack of 1469 for a nice malty ESB.



Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (16/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Mate was aiming towards more of an Aussie mild, Cheers



*Aussie* Mild?
Ever considered Superpride for bittering an Aussie Mild Brad? In your post 2680 you give no yeast info mate (although I realise Milds are Ales) so perhaps 2042 Danish Lager yeast?
I'm no champion brewer by any stretch of the rope but have given P of R a big miss ever since Superpride arrived.
Awating all the critic's replies.  

TP

PS --- Got a couple of P of R 90g sachets for sale CHEAP if you're keen?


----------



## bradsbrew (17/12/11)

TidalPete said:


> *Aussie* Mild?
> Ever considered Superpride for bittering an Aussie Mild Brad? In your post 2680 you give no yeast info mate (although I realise Milds are Ales) so perhaps 2042 Danish Lager yeast?
> I'm no champion brewer by any stretch of the rope but have given P of R a big miss ever since Superpride arrived.
> Awating all the critic's replies.
> ...



Was originaly going to use 1469 but will now use 1768. I'm after a quick ferment so it will be ready for christmas day so lager yeast is out for this one. Have never used the superpride. I dont mind POR in aussie style beers but may get some super to give it a crack next time.



Cheers


----------



## winkle (17/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I am a bit undecided on whether to go for the styrian or aurora/saaz. Aurora/saaz is what I would think is the most logical but I thought the styrians should work with the grain bill and yeast. If it works out I willbe able to brrw.on the big rig, but for this one I thought I would give the pillow case a run.


Heretic!


----------



## ged (18/12/11)

English Golden/Summer Bitter

90% FM MO
6% sugar
2% carabohemian
1% biscuit
1% aromatic

3 g/L EKG at 40
1.5 g/L EKG at 0 (aroma steep)

#1469

OG 1045
FG 1013
IBU 28.6
EBC 12.2


----------



## grod5 (18/12/11)

Just started sparge (Batch Sparge) on the Fat Yak clone attempt. First runnings 1.079.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Fat Yak
Brewer: Greg
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.62 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 24.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 11.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.3 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.54 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 82.4 % 
0.35 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 3 6.4 % 
0.62 kg  Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 11.3 % 
24.00 g Pride of Ringwood [9.80 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 4 24.0 IBUs 
18.00 g Cascade [6.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 4.5 IBUs 
8.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 3.7 IBUs 
16.00 g Cascade [6.80 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
8.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] - Aroma Steep 0. Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 10 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.51 kg


----------



## Fourstar (18/12/11)

Quickly knocking out a double batch for NYE. Also goiving Calypso a run as well. Lets hope there no failures with the hop choice! B) 


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: NYE APA
Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 35.00 l 
Boil Size: 46.05 l
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 49.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
7.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SR Grain 3 70.1 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60. Grain 7 1.9 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 4 14.0 % 
1.00 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5 9.3 % 
0.50 kg Victory Malt (25.0 SRM) Grain 6 4.7 % 
30.00 g calypso [12.80 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 12.8 IBUs 
30.00 g Amarillo [10.10 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 10.1 IBUs 
40.00 g calypso [12.80 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 12 - 
12.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
40.00 g Centennial [9.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 mi Hop 8 26.5 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 30.00 l of water at 69.7 C 64.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 18.00 l of water at 90.0 C 73.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
Add 10L to reduce to 1.050 @ 35IBU @ 45L


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (18/12/11)

grod5 said:


> Just started sparge (Batch Sparge) on the Fat Yak clone attempt. First runnings 1.079.
> 
> BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Fat Yak
> ...



If I were you i'd drop the POR addition, and go with something more like a low alpha hop. Cascade would be my choice. But its probably too late now. Best of luck!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (18/12/11)

winkle said:


> I've been planning to brew a big saison this week but the bloody weather is not inspiring ATM. Who'd thought I'd need a jumper in December!
> Oh bugger it, I'll brew then cube the saison Friday arvo and wait for Summer to come back, and back up on Sunday with this basic Summer Ale.
> 
> Hogshead Suma Ale
> ...



Finally got this to the late hop addition. Difficulty factor of 9 today due to getting to bed at 6am after drinkiing free Fat Yaks at a work do  
The saison is doing well at least even if I'm not.


----------



## grod5 (18/12/11)

Wallace, 

Thanks mate. Whirlpooling now so it is way too late. Will take your suggestion into consideration with the next one.

daniel


----------



## mje1980 (19/12/11)

Mangy dog brown ale 2

46.5% Simpsons MO
40.4% Weyerman Abbey 
4% TF pale xtal
4% Aromatic
3% Choc
2% Spec B

12g Super pride @ 60 mins

62c-20 mins, 72c-40 mins, Mashout 76c

1.046
23 IBU

Whitbread ale.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (19/12/11)

Brewing this now. Not sure if I can get the efficiency out of the braumeister though

Westmalle tripple clone

BJCP: Belgian Specialty Ale
Type: All Grain



Total for 1.0 batch: 43L

12.03 kg Premium Pilsner Malt Extra Pale
1.6 kg Candi Sugar Clear
160.0 g Saaz (3.5%)
46.84 g Hallertau (3.9%)
1.89 ea WYeast 3787 Trappist High Gravity

OG-1.080
FG-1.012


----------



## jyo (20/12/11)

First Wit planned for tomorrow.
Going to try a protein rest with this at 52, then rest @ 64, then to 70 as per Tony's wit recipe.
I'm still deciding on the two cardamom pods <_< 


Witbier # 1
Witbier

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.100
Total Hops (g): 40.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5
Bitterness (IBU): 15.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.600 kg Pilsner (50.98%)
1.100 kg Wheat Malt (21.57%)
1.000 kg Unmalted Rolled Wheat (19.61%)
0.400 kg Rolled Oats (7.84%)

Hop Bill
----------------
30.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
10.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
30.0 g Coriander Seed @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
30.0 g Orange Peel @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Cardamom Seed @ 1 Minutes (Boil)


Fermented at 19C with Wyeast 3944 - Belgian Witbier

Notes
----------------
2 cardamom pods at 1 minute.





Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## kenlock (20/12/11)

Brewing now, and sharing with a mate so he has a brew for New Years Eve. Forget to adjust the efficiency from a previous equipment set-up, so will end up with a great volume upon dilution.


Recipe: Gold Inn Ale
Brewer: Ken
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 56.89 l
Post Boil Volume: 52.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 50.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 50.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 6.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
68.80 l Randy Mosher's Pale Ale for APAs and IPA Water 1 - 
30.53 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
17.42 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
2.80 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 - 
2.15 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 5 - 
9.97 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 6 84.1 % 
0.67 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SR Grain 7 5.6 % 
0.66 kg Munich Malt (7.6 SRM) Grain 8 5.6 % 
0.55 kg Wheat Malt (1.3 SRM) Grain 9 4.6 % 
30.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 22.1 IBUs 
21.00 g  Amarillo [6.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 11 5.1 IBUs 
28.00 g Amarillo [6.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 12 5.3 IBUs 
20.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 13 3.2 IBUs 
28.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Northwest Ale (Wyeast Labs #1332) [124.2 Yeast 15 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 11.86 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 32.77 l of water at 70.9 C 65.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 30.40l, 5.59l) of 77.0 C water

:icon_cheers: 
Merry Xmas to All!!


----------



## petesbrew (21/12/11)

Just finished the boil on this one.

Brutal Coffee Porter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.99
Anticipated OG: 1.062 Plato: 15.233
Anticipated EBC: 61.5
Anticipated IBU: 41.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
71.5 5.00 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 5
14.3 1.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.039 13
7.2 0.50 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.037 147
3.6 0.25 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750
1.7 0.12 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1400
1.7 0.12 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 236

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 34.2 60 min.
25.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 5.5 25 min.
10.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 1.7 15 min.
4.20 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 0.5 10 min.

Extras, 85g Coffee steeped in plunger & added to Priming vessel.
Yeast
-----

Danstar Windsor/ Saf-04 or Wyeast(???) Ringwood


----------



## sp0rk (21/12/11)

Some sort of amber cascade hopped thing

1 x 1.5kg tin Coopers amber LDME tin
1 x 1.7 kg Coopers Pale Ale tin
LDME @ 35 minutes
15g Cascade @ 20 minutes
15g Cascade @ 10 minutes
US-05 yeast
1042 OG
so shooting for 4.6%abv

was just something quick and easy to drink for NYE


----------



## winkle (21/12/11)

Running some sanitiser through the rig for possiblily my last batch for the year.
Another Grisette for summer swilling.


----------



## malt_shovel (21/12/11)

Brewing a starter to pitch into a standard bitter (1.040, MO pale and mdium crystal and EKG/challenger) to then use as a yeast cake for a IIPA (~1.090)

No wonder the wife is a little concerned...


----------



## going down a hill (22/12/11)

Next brew!

*Golden Promise Brown Ale*
American Brown Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.380
Total Hops (g): 88.42
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 23.2 (EBC): 45.6
Bitterness (IBU): 33.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (74.35%)
0.630 kg Caraamber (11.71%)
0.400 kg Caraaroma (7.43%)
0.350 kg Chocolate, Pale (6.51%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
63.2 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)
25.3 g Cascade Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Irish Moss @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 16C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## razz (23/12/11)

A slight variation on DSGA

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Golden Ale
Brewer: DrSmurto
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 53.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 44.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 42.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 12.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.8 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
0.50 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
5.35 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 71.8 % 
0.80 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5 10.7 % 
0.80 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 6 10.7 % 
0.25 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) Grain 7 3.4 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 8 3.4 % 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
160.00 g Amarillo [7.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 29.2 IBUs 
2.0 pkg SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05(56 Yeast 11 - 
40.00 g Amarillo [8.90 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 7.45 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 28.50 l of water at 70.6 C 66.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 10 min 77.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 31.96 l water at 77.0 C


----------



## malt_shovel (23/12/11)

In preparation for an upcoming IIPA and to shake down my system since moving, a nice easy bitter

*Devenish Bitter* (Standard/Ordinary Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.040 (P): 10.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.09 %
Colour (SRM): 7.2 (EBC): 14.2
Bitterness (IBU): 40.0 (Tinseth)

94.05% Maris Otter Malt
4.11% Bairds Pale Crystal
1.84% Bairds Medium Crystal

1.9 g/L East Kent Golding (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Challenger (7.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Challenger (7.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Aroma)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Aroma)

0.1 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 1 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 1 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Notes: 12/22/2011 10:30 PM : 36L 1.040 (15 with US-05 unhydrated, 21 with 1318 2Ltr starter Gen2 from Oct2010)


----------



## scrumpy (23/12/11)

Finnaly acquired my beer engine the other week so brewing a Bitter, last brew for the year but the first for the holidays!!!!!
BEER ENGINE BITTER
1.044
95% marris5%. Pale crystal T/F
Challenger @ 60 30 ibu10gms EKG @ 20 and 0
London ale III


----------



## malt_shovel (23/12/11)

scrumpy said:


> Finnaly acquired my beer engine the other week so brewing a Bitter, last brew for the year but the first for the holidays!!!!!
> BEER ENGINE BITTER
> 1.044
> 95% marris5%. Pale crystal T/F
> ...



Great minds think alike!


----------



## scrumpy (23/12/11)

Just noticed ur recipe malt shovel! Happy brewing!


----------



## keifer33 (23/12/11)

Well going a bit out on a limb for this one but really want a Mild IPA. So fingers crossed.


_BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: ExperimentALE Mild A-IPA
Brewer: Keith
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.30 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.92 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.035 SG
Estimated Color: 18.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 42.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 68.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.90 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 2 49.4 % 
1.15 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 3 30.0 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 13.0 % 
0.23 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (120.0 EBC) Grain 5 6.0 % 
0.06 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 6 1.6 % 
5.00 g Apollo [18.90 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 7.7 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
50.00 g Citra [11.10 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 27.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Falconers Flight [10.50 %] - Boil 10.0 m Hop 10 7.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 - 
30.00 g Citra [11.10 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
_


Still unsure whether to up the IBU and dry hop with more but might save that for the next batch if all works out.


----------



## bullsneck (26/12/11)

Last batch for the year... maybe :icon_cheers:

Got the recipe of the Barclay Perkins blog and thought it looked good because I needed to finish off a packet of EKG and Saaz. Keg filler after the holidays too, free loading mates have dissipated my supplies.

*BOAB 1868 Younger's XP* (English IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.19 %
Colour (SRM): 4.8 (EBC): 9.4
Bitterness (IBU): 45.2 (Rager)

75% Thomas Fawcett FM Golden Promise
25% Joe White Traditional Ale

0.8 g/L East Kent Golding (6.5% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Saaz (2.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Saaz (3.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Saaz (2.9% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

0.2 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.8 g/L PH 5.2 @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 80 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L BrewBrite @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 80 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1187 - Ringwood Ale

Notes: Recipe from Barclay Perkins blog based on a Younger's XP from 1868

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Florian (26/12/11)

Mashing a Dorstella at the moment, a malty mix of a Dortmunder and Stella.
Heaps of Type 45 Saaz for bittering and flavour and Hallertauer Mittelfrueh flowers at 5 minutes and into the cube. 

Fermenting with a gherkin jar full of S-189 slurry, would prefer 2042 but can't be bothered culturing it up.


----------



## Nick JD (26/12/11)

Lager 17L

3.5kg Wey Pils
150g Melanoidin
(52C, 62C, 72C mash 10:40:20)

21g Tettnang 60min
23g Tettnang 20min

Wyeast Czech Pils @ 14C


----------



## Florian (26/12/11)

Just preparing the 2nd batch for the day. No idea if this is gonna work, but worth a try. 

10 minute Stella Pils

2600g BB Pale
2000g Wey Boh Pils FM
300g Wey Munich II
200g Wey Carahell

5/54 - 30/63 - 30/72 - 1578

25g Stella @ 10 minutes

S189 slurry @ 12C


----------



## ged (26/12/11)

Russian Imperial Stout for 6 months time

30L

4.5kg FM MO
4.5kg Mild
1 kg naked oats
750g roasted barley
500g carafa II
500g caramalt
500g TF dark crystal
250g choc

60 min addition of:
70g Green Bullet 
25g Northern Brewer 
25g Stella 

to achieve 100 IBUs (a bit of a hop clearout)

a blend of 1469 and Notto

OG 1083 (brewing currently based on 65% effic)
FG 1019
Alc 8.27% (on the lighter side for RIS)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/12/11)

This is the brew I did on Saturday, which is what I brewed and photographed for "2 Pot Stovetop AG with Lauter" howto thread in my signature.

*Titley's Bi'er*
Special/Best/Premium Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.350
Total Hops (g): 20.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.93 %
Colour (SRM): 8.4 (EBC): 16.5
Bitterness (IBU): 26.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Perle Malt Bairds (93.46%)
0.100 kg Carared (1.87%)
0.100 kg Munich II (1.87%)
0.100 kg Victory (1.87%)
0.050 kg Abbey Malt (0.93%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L) or 15g Stella, or 45g of Willamette (if calc'd at 5%)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Danstar Nottingham


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Goomba


----------



## Florian (26/12/11)

Florian said:


> Just preparing the 2nd batch for the day. No idea if this is gonna work, but worth a try.
> 
> 10 minute Cube hopped Stella Pils
> 
> ...



I went all out with this and added 30g of Stella to the cube only, no hops in the boil at all. 

Both cubes (Dorstella and this one) will go into the fridge tomorrow once no chilled, chilled down to 8C, oxygenated and about 500ml of compact S189 Slurry pitched to each cube. Temp set to 12C and forget for 2 weeks.


----------



## pimpsqueak (26/12/11)

Just finished cubing a Kolsch

5kg Pilsner
300g Munich 1

Step mashed 52 (10 mins) - 63 (40 mins) - 72 (10 mins) via infusions then ramped to 78 for mashout.

10g Galaxy @ 15 mins
20g Galaxy @ 1 min
1/2 Whirlfloc tab @ 10 min

OG 1.047
IBU 22.8

Estimated FG 1.011

Yeast - Wyeast 2565 Kolsch.


----------



## Fish13 (27/12/11)

just did this try the burr grinder out. not satisfied with it.

*glacier amber ale* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 4.25 %
Colour (SRM): 14.5 (EBC): 28.6
Bitterness (IBU): 33.8 (Average)

68.18% Liquid Malt Extract - Amber
15.91% Wheat Malt
6.82% Dextrose
4.55% Chocolate
4.55% Vienna

2 g/L Glacier (5.5% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Glacier (5.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Glacier (5.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Aroma)

0.1 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with house yeast - ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Hinji (28/12/11)

Rye Saison Today;

*Rye Saison* (Saison)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.03 %
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.5
Bitterness (IBU): 26.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

60% Pilsner
24% Wheat Malt
16% Rye Malt

0.6 g/L Magnum (10% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Hallertau Aroma (8.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 25-30C with Wy3711 French Saison


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Thefatdoghead (28/12/11)

Brewed this yesterday and chucked it into 2 jerry no chills. I steeped the spec grains after mashout for 20mins. MAshed @ 53 for 15min and 67deg for 60min in the braumeister.

Lakeside

Oatmeal stout

Batch size 45L

9.02 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
1.14 kg Oats Flaked
0.76 kg Crystal Medium
0.19 kg Pale Crystal Malt
0.57 kg Chocolate Malt
0.38 kg Roasted Barley
49.56 g East Kent Goldings (6.2%) @ 60min
48.59 g East Kent Goldings (4.3%) @ 30min
198.24 mL WYeast 1318 London Ale III

OG-1.062
FG-1.017


----------



## RdeVjun (28/12/11)

Dr Smurto's English IPA FTW! :beerbang: 
Tossing up between Northdown, EKG and Challenger, perhaps even Styrian.
I have some NZ Willamette flowers on hand, but they're the more recent 12% AA crop, I just don't think they will work as a single hop, tried them solo in a Special Bitter and the late hops character was a little underwhelming even though it had 1.5g/L FO plus about the same in the keg- the previous crop was far better IMO.


----------



## jyo (28/12/11)

Wifey and kids out for the day.....HLT is on.


*Saison 2012*
Saison

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.450
Total Hops (g): 75.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 3.7 (EBC): 7.3
Bitterness (IBU): 26.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.200 kg Pilsner (71.91%)
0.800 kg Wheat Malt (17.98%)
0.450 kg Munich I (10.11%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
25.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
10.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 30C with Wyeast 3724 - Belgian Saison


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (29/12/11)

A craftbrewer resupply package arrived today (thanks fellas).
I will get 2 or 3 batches down before going back to the salt mines.
First up

*Galaxian Pale Ale*

American Pale Ale 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Boil Size: 32.13 l A 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.86 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 83.9 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 75.0 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 20.0 % 
0.25 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 4 5.0 % 
16.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 22.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 10.7 IBUs 
15.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) - 
0.29 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) - 
12 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) 1 - 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.3 %
Bitterness: 33.6 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 11.7 EBC 

Just setting up now for an early start, may get a batch of UXB in later on.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/11)

Putting the rig back together to punch out o few triple batches whilst on holidays. First cab off the rank is 



*30/12/11 aussie lager/ale*
Australian Premium Lager

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 63.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.800
Total Hops (g): 100.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.77 %
Colour (SRM): 5.6 (EBC): 11.1
Bitterness (IBU): 17.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
8.000 kg Pale Malt (74.07%)
2.000 kg Munich I (18.52%)
0.750 kg Cane Sugar (6.94%)
0.050 kg Roasted Barley (0.46%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
40.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
30.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*



Cheers


----------



## keifer33 (30/12/11)

Just finished this off and is sitting in the cube now

*52 - Single Hop - Kohatu* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.64 %
Colour (SRM): 11.3 (EBC): 22.2
Bitterness (IBU): 33.1 (Tinseth)

83.12% Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White)
12.99% Carafoam (Weyermann)
3.9% Joe White Light Crystal

5.3 g/L Kohatu (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Safale American 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jyo (30/12/11)

After tasting your 10 IPA the other night, you have inspired me go another one of these!




keifer33 said:


> Just finished this off and is sitting in the cube now
> 
> *52 - Single Hop - Kohatu* (American Pale Ale)
> 
> ...


----------



## randyrob (30/12/11)

*Battle of the Fittest* (Australian Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 3.1 (EBC): 6.1
Bitterness (IBU): 22.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

95% Pilsner
5% Wheat Malt

0.7 g/L Galaxy (15% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Craftbrewer Dry English Blend - Thanks Mark!

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Nick JD (30/12/11)

*Double Hochkurz Pilsner* 18L

3kg Weyermann Pilsner
0.6kg Weyermann FM Boh Pils

55C for 20 minutes, infused to 62C (thick decoction taken after 20 minute rest and held at 70C for 10 before boiling for 30), decoction returned and rested at 71C for 20, second decoction taken (thin) for mashout in 15 more minutes.

15g Saaz & 10g Tettnang 90min
20g Saaz & 10g Tettnang 15min

Wyeast 2278 @ 12C


----------



## black_labb (30/12/11)

New Recipe
Belgian Dark Strong Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 40.0
Total Grain (kg): 13.000
Total Hops (g): 25.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.070 (P): 17.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.34 %
Colour (SRM): 14.8 (EBC): 29.2
Bitterness (IBU): 23.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
12.000 kg Pilsner (92.31%)
0.350 kg Caraaroma (2.69%)
0.350 kg Special-B (2.69%)
0.300 kg Victory (2.31%)

Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Pacific Gem Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with forbidden fruit


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


one half is going into a cube with some coriander and I'll add ~500g of light candy sugar to make something along the lines of hoegarden forbidden fruit. The other one will have ~1kg of dark candy sugar for a dark belgian strong to age. I'll probably cube hop about 15g of pacific gem for a bit of extra complexity and bitterness in the dark one.


----------



## winkle (30/12/11)

Got the Galaxian Pale in the cube, crushed the grain and set up for another early start Saturday morning - UXB Belgian Pale (recipe in the DB) with more hops I expect  .


----------



## ekul (30/12/11)

I'm making this

*46L of Beer*

4kg bb ale
4kg munich II
.8kg bb wheat
.5kg simpsons med crystal

hops
20g POR @ 60
20g EKG @20
20g cascade @ 20
20g galaxy @ 20
20g cascade @ 10
20g chinook @ 5

salts 3g of calcium sulphate 3g of calcium chloride

OG 1046
IBUS 40


I use POR for bittering all the time, i reckon its great


----------



## Mearesy (30/12/11)

that sounds like one interesting and delicious beer ekul !!


----------



## ekul (30/12/11)

Mearesy said:


> that sounds like one interesting and delicious beer ekul !!



Thanks mate, i changed the galaxy addition to chinook. Haven't used much chinook (don't even know what it really tastes like) so i thought i'd put a fat whack of it in there and see how it goes


----------



## argon (1/1/12)

Just filled the HLT for this one tonight. First try of the *2011 Amarillo* from Hops Direct and getting rid of a few left over spec malts.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Amarillo Amber Ale
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Boil Size: 55.88 l
Bottling Volume: 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 19.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 49.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
1.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
7.99 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4 66.8 % 
2.08 kg Munich I Malt (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5 17.4 % 
0.76 kg Special B (Dingemans) (147.5 SRM) Grain 6 6.3 % 
0.60 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (22.5 SRM) Grain 7 5.0 % 
0.22 kg Caraamber Malt (Weyermann) (36.0 SRM) Grain 8 1.8 % 
60.00 g Amarillo - Hopsdirect 2011 [10.10 %] - B Hop 12 29.7 IBUs 
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 11 - 
60.00 g Amarillo - Hopsdirect 2011 [10.10 %] - B Hop 13 19.6 IBUs 
60.00 g Amarillo - Hopsdirect 2011 [10.10 %] - B Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (DCL #US-05) [50.00 ml] Yeast 15 - 
80.00 g Amarillo - Hopsdirect 2011 [10.10 %] - D Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
0.22 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 9 1.8 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 10 0.8 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 11.97 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 31.23 l of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 60 min 


Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## A3k (1/1/12)

Hi Guys,

I just finished putting this 50lt batch into the cube. i haven't added the late hops yet, will do that in a mini boil when i pitch the yeast.
i'll probalby do 25lt with the hops in the recipe below, and the rest with something a different. maybe just citra, dunno.

it ended up coming out darker than i expeceted, but looks an awesome deep amber.

7.00 kg	Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) 69.93 % 
1.50 kg	Munich I (Weyermann) 14.99 % 
0.50 kg	Amber Malt, Bairds 5.00 % 
0.50 kg	Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) 5.00 % 
0.41 kg	Abbey Malt (Weyermann) 4.09 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) 1.00 % 
55.00 gm Saaz-B [8.10 %] (70 min) Hops 21.0 IBU 
59.62 gm	Amarillo/Galaxy/Simcoe split [11.30 %] (10mins) Hops 12.4 IBU 
130.43 gm	Amarillo/Galaxy/Simcoe split [11.30 %] (0 mins) Hops - 
6.00 gm	Calcium Chloride
6.00 gm	Gypsume
Rain water
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272)


----------



## troopa (1/1/12)

Well thought id give this Wit a go





Well its now sitting in a 60L fermenter and has 25+ litres of head space and the krausen still decided it wanted to go nuclear and spew out the top gogo yeasties


----------



## mccuaigm (1/1/12)

Putting this one down today


Recipe: #44 New Dog's Day Lager
Brewer: Goldy
Asst Brewer: Max
Style: Australian lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.02 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 24.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 6.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.35 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 75.3 % 
1.10 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 2 24.7 % 
22.00 g Cluster [7.00 %] - Boil 50.0 min Hop 3 15.8 IBUs 
17.00 g Cluster [7.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 4 6.4 IBUs 
1.0 pkg SafLager German Lager (DCL/Fermentis #S- Yeast 5 - 



Mash Schedule: BIAB, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.45 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 35.74 l of water at 66.8 C 64.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 69.0 C 69.0 C 10 min


----------



## ploto (1/1/12)

I'm brewing Tony's New Age Aussie Wheat Ale, but with half the 0 min additions and 500g of honey plus two vanilla pods added at high krausen.


----------



## hefevice (1/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Putting the rig back together to punch out o few triple batches whilst on holidays. First cab off the rank is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting angle (slight colour contribution without crystal flavours?). What led you in that direction? Very interested to see (or taste) how it comes out.


----------



## ekul (1/1/12)

I just finished cubing this

Vienna lager of some sorts?
23L
2.5kg bb ale
2.5kg weyermann vienna

hops
10g czech saaz 5.5%aa @ 60
25g czeck saaz @ 10
60g saaz @ 5

OG 1048 IBU 35 (i think)

This hangover i have is so bad, but i couldn't waste my day off in bed.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/1/12)

hefevice said:


> Interesting angle (slight colour contribution without crystal flavours?). What led you in that direction? Very interested to see (or taste) how it comes out.



Hey Gday Geoff, mate have read a few posts regarding a small addition of RB for colour. I put it into the recipe but couldn't do it, even though its a small amount it didn't seem right so I left it out. I'm more concerned with taste than colour but may try it some time.



You back yet?



Cheers


----------



## Rowy (1/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Gday Geoff, mate have read a few posts regarding a small addition of RB for colour. I put it into the recipe but couldn't do it, even though its a small amount it didn't seem right so I left it out. I'm more concerned with taste than colour but may try it some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How did that Porter go last night Brad?


----------



## Clutch (3/1/12)

Leffe clone:

5.7kg Pale Pilsener malt.
0.45kg Munich I malt
0.15kg Caraamber malt
0.10kg Melanoidin malt
38g Styrian Goldings @60 mins
20g Czech Saaz @15mins
Wyeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II @ 23c


----------



## iralosavic (3/1/12)

Mmm leffe clone. What batch size is that? Looks the goods


----------



## PhantomEasey (3/1/12)

Last day of my holidays, putting down my first AG APA. 

Very basic malt profile, as I don't have the know-how to justify certain malt combinations, and am more interested in how the hop combination pans out. 


*American Pale Ale 02* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 4.9 (EBC): 9.7
Bitterness (IBU): 43.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

100% Pale Ale Malt

0.8 g/L (15 g) Hallertau Mittlefrueh (6.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L ( 4 g) Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L ( 4 g) Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L ( 5 g) Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L ( 5 g) Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L ( 6 g) Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L ( 6 g) Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L (10 g) Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.5 g/L (10 g) Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 75 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Clutch (3/1/12)

iralosavic said:


> Mmm leffe clone. What batch size is that? Looks the goods



23 litre batch.
BIAB 40 Crown no chill.


----------



## stillscottish (3/1/12)

First day off since the 17th and only my third since 5th December. What else would you do but brew  

Re-visiting my Cherry Saison and this time I'll let it rip at room temp.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com

Recipe: Cherry Saison II

Brewer: Campbell
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Saison
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 3.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 25.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.20 kg Rice Gulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 4.26 % 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 53.19 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt Pilsner (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SGrain 42.55 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.10 %] (60 min) Hops 22.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (15 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [2.40 %] (10 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
0.53 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.87 gm Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
5.28 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
8.70 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.70 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 12.00 L of water at 69.1 C 63.0 C 

Batch sparge 2x 11 litres 


Notes:
------
Mashed for 2 hrs.
Pitch with jug of slurry
Will add 1 jar Aldi cherries and 2 jars IGA sour cherries after 7 days

Still deciding what final hop to use. I still have some yummy C-Saaz to use up

Cheers

Campbell


----------



## Nick JD (4/1/12)

Amarillo Saison #3 19L

3.6kg Weyermann Pale Ale (mashed at 64C)
0.25kg Sucrose
24g Amarillo 60min

Wyeast 3724 Belgian Saison @ 28-35C


----------



## troopa (4/1/12)

Nick JD said:


> Amarillo Saison #3 19L
> 
> 3.6kg Weyermann Pale Ale (mashed at 64C)
> 0.25kg Sucrose
> ...



hmmm spicy 

I brewed similar about 2.5 years ago. Unfortunaly got an infection i think and its been sitting in the same keg ever since LOL .. put it back on tap about a month ago. Low and behold it still tasted like ass mixed with acetone and cloves 

really should do another one LOL


----------



## Wimmig (4/1/12)

Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: Extract
Taste: (30.0)
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.33 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.07 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 19.00 l
Bottling Volume: 17.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 15.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 0.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
200.00 g Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 1 6.1 %
100.00 g Caramel Wheat Malt (90.6 EBC) Grain 2 3.0 %
1500.00 g Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 3 45.5 %
1500.00 g Wheat Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 4 45.5 %
10.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 13.1 IBUs
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 -
10.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Boil Hop 7 5.1 IBUs 15.0 mins
10.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Boil Hop 8 3.8 IBUs 10.0 mins
10.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Boil Hop 9 2.1 IBUs 5.0 mins
1.0 pkg Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast 10 -
50.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs
Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 3300.00 g
----------------------------
Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------
Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 1 of 1


----------



## Nick JD (4/1/12)

Troopa said:


> hmmm spicy
> 
> I brewed similar about 2.5 years ago. Unfortunaly got an infection i think and its been sitting in the same keg ever since LOL .. put it back on tap about a month ago. Low and behold it still tasted like ass mixed with acetone and cloves
> 
> really should do another one LOL



Not really spicy. Dry and fruity and very pale.


----------



## winkle (4/1/12)

stillscottish said:


> First day off since the 17th and only my third since 5th December. What else would you do but brew
> 
> Re-visiting my Cherry Saison and this time I'll let it rip at room temp.
> 
> ...



Looks good!


----------



## vortex (4/1/12)

Just finishing up a brew day doing my own version of DrSmurto's Golden Ale. Swapped all the malts for what I have here (all Weyermann equivs basically), but went and bought some CaraMunich to add. 

First all grain, efficiency is up the shit, litres into kettle and fermenter all up to shit - Gravity is close enough, but I don't care - I loved every minute of it. I'll work on those things as I go along later  Mash tun worked perfectly! Hardly spilled a drop of wort


----------



## brettprevans (6/1/12)

7:25am mashed in a double batch of 1.090 Rye Belgian Monster Ale. Think Rye Belgian Christmas beer. Secret recipe unless it fails at this years comps :lol:

if all goes well then ill also knock out a double batch of a traditional Gose with german ale yeast afterwards


----------



## manticle (6/1/12)

Cracking grain for tomorrow's brew. First go with heritage crystal and the caramelisation will probably mean a slightly darker beer. First go with 1098 too.

Type:	All grain	Size:	22 liters
Color: 9 HCU (~7 SRM) 
Bitterness: 41 IBU
OG:	1.051
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	5.1% v/v (4.0% w/w)
Grain:	5kg Simpsons Marris Otter
100g Simpsons heritage crystal 95-115L
250g Briess Victory
Mash:	70% efficiency
Boil:	90 minutes	SG 1.035	32 liters
Hops:	30g Challenger (6.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Challenger (6.5% AA, 20 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Challenger (6.5% AA, 10 min.)
10g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 10 min.)
10g Challenger (aroma)
10g Styrian Goldings (aroma)

Caramelise 2-3 L
WY 1098
2g each CaSO4 and Cacl2 to mash and boil


----------



## NickB (6/1/12)

Ooooh, that looks tasty


----------



## razz (6/1/12)

Currently at 36+ hours into the primary and the gravity has gone from 1.066 to 1.015 :wacko: and appears to be finished.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: CYBI meantime IPA
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.20 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.20 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 11.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 75.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.9 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
10.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
3.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
4.35 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 43.3 % 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 5 39.8 % 
0.95 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain  6 9.5 % 
0.11 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.2 EBC) Grain 7 1.1 % 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
380.00 g EKG 2008 [4.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 38.7 IBUs 
380.00 g Willamette [4.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 36.3 IBUs 
4.0 pkg Nottingham (Danstar #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast 11 - 
0.63 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 12 6.3 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.04 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 33.04 l of water at 69.9 C 65.0 C 45 min 
Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 45 min 77.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 33.58 l water at 77.0 C


----------



## mje1980 (6/1/12)

Mild ( surprise! )

88.5% Simpsons MO
4.2% TF dark xtal
4.2% Flaked barley
1.1% Choc
1.1% RB
1% Victory

Willamette @ 60
EKG @ 30

1.040
20 IBU
Dark

Thames Valley 2. 

Should have one cube ready for an upcoming Real ale festival.


----------



## mje1980 (6/1/12)

manticle said:


> Cracking grain for tomorrow's brew. First go with heritage crystal and the caramelisation will probably mean a slightly darker beer. First go with 1098 too.
> 
> Type:	All grain	Size:	22 liters
> Color: 9 HCU (~7 SRM)
> ...



Hey manticle, looks very nice. I'd be scared to use that much victory haha. Let us know how you like it mate.


----------



## manticle (6/1/12)

250g? How much do you normally use? I've used up to 300g before in a single batch with good results.


----------



## Flash_DG (6/1/12)

keifer33 said:


> Just finished this off and is sitting in the cube now
> 
> *52 - Single Hop - Kohatu* (American Pale Ale)
> 
> ...


Brewed one of these just before Dec. 
only used base malt, BB pale Malt
and 90g of Kohatu @10, 5 and flame out
Very nice beer


----------



## raven19 (6/1/12)

razz said:


> Currently at 36+ hours into the primary and the gravity has gone from 1.066 to 1.015 :wacko: and appears to be finished.
> 
> Recipe: CYBI meantime IPA
> Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l
> ...



760gm of hops.... yee haaaw!

Snuck a taste yet Razz?


----------



## mje1980 (6/1/12)

manticle said:


> 250g? How much do you normally use? I've used up to 300g before in a single batch with good results.



I found the flavour really stood out. Not a bad thing at all, i do like it, but i usually use it with darker malts. Might have to try another pale mild, with victory, and golden naked oats as my crystal. 

Cheers mate.


----------



## mje1980 (6/1/12)

razz said:


> Currently at 36+ hours into the primary and the gravity has gone from 1.066 to 1.015 :wacko: and appears to be finished.
> 
> BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: CYBI meantime IPA
> ...



EPIC!. I've thought about a UK 10 min IPA, but never been game. I have heaps of Willamette ( love that shit! ), and a few hundred grams of EKG. Might have to follow your lead. QPlease update as to how it tastes!


----------



## razz (6/1/12)

I'm getting mixed messages from the fermenter. Hydro sample from the racking port says 1.015 but I just tried to clear some trub from the bottom dump valve and it's fairly well blocked by hop trub surprise surprise! I did get about a 100ml from the dump valve and it's a sweet as. A guess there must be that much hop trub in the bottom that it has trapped a lot of unfermented wort so I will be giving the whole thing a gentle stir with a sanitised paddle.
As far as flavour goes the hydro sample tastes good. This is the second consecutive 10 min hopped brew and things are looking promising.


----------



## mje1980 (6/1/12)

Razz, i've done a few 10min APA, and AIPA's, they're awesome, but never a UK one. Odd because 90% of my beers,are uk ales. Just not sure if the UK hops will work. Anyhow, my recipe is done for mine now!. Mostly golden promise, and,equal amounts of TF pale xtal and victory, and a 50/50 mix of willamette and EKG @10mins.


----------



## under (6/1/12)

Knocked this out yesty. First brew for 2012.

Some type of American Wheat of sort -

60% JW Pils
40% BB Wheat

Galena @ 60
Simcoe @ 5

OG - 1047
IBU - 20
US05


----------



## mje1980 (6/1/12)

Nice one shane!


----------



## Adam Howard (7/1/12)

Extract brew because I wanted to make beer and couldn't wait to get my new brew rig together.

2kg Light LME
1kg Light DME
300g Dextrose

15g Rakau @ 60

30g Rakau @ 15
30g Kohatu @ 15

15g Rakau @ Flameout
15g Kohatu @ Flameout

23L batch.

1056 yeast.

Will dry hop with Kohatu I think. Around 30g while cold conditioning for 5 days.

Yum. Off to Flinders tomorrow to get cracking on the stand for my 50L all-grain rig. Got the vessels, burner and chiller. Just need the stand!


----------



## pmash (8/1/12)

Big day for me today, I am brewing Norways' champion home brewer, Jan Halvor Fjelds' winning double IPA , Two Captains (originally HumleHelvete or Hop Hell ). Currently being brewed by Nogne O for the second year because it was so successful! The original brew comp. prize was only for a one year-once only deal.
He even gave me the original braumeister mash temps and grain plus adjuncts he first used !

I am about to start the boil and am looking forward to the almost 400 gms of hop additions :icon_drool2: 

Oh, and I asked him if I can share with you good folk on here. Anyone interested??? B)


----------



## manticle (8/1/12)

Um.....................................................................

Yes


----------



## Rowy (8/1/12)

Basic beer for a basic bloke........

5kgs Perle
300gms carared

mash 60 mins at 67

Boil 60mins

20gms Nth Brewer at 50
20Gms Galaxy at 20
20gms Galaxy at 5

US05 at 18dgs


----------



## winkle (8/1/12)

Well its not happening today but either Monday or Tuesday this will be going down,
*
Shootin Saison* 
Saison 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Boil Size: 32.85 l 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.86 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 85.1 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage 
Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
0.09 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 2.1 % 
3.40 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 80.2 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 11.8 % 
0.25 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 4 5.9 % 
28.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 25.6 IBUs 
10.00 g Bobek [5.25 %] - Aroma Steep 10.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 6 - 
4.00 g Seeds of Paradise (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 7 - 
1.0 pkg Belgian Saison (Wyeast Labs #3724) [124.21 ml] Yeast 9 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % 
Bitterness: 25.6 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 7.2 EBC 

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 4.24 kg 
Sparge Water: 26.44 l Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C Tun Temperature: 22.2 C 
Mash PH: 5.20


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/1/12)

Simple Pilsener:

30L:

6kg Weyermann Pilsner
.3kg Melanoidin
.2kg Acidulated Malt

50g Pacfica 5.8% at 60m
Dry hop 20g in secondary

Swiss Lager Yeast
T-58 Belgian Yeast - for some reason my spare packet of swiss lager is gone! Looks like it'll be a belgian at low temp instead. D'oh.

The big thing is - I'm doing it on the bucket in bucket lauter - I'm pushing the limit of the 2 pot stovetop method and so far, not bad. A slight overspill, but we're getting there.

Needed to use one of the bigger eskies, but other than that, okay.

The big changes are:

Takes longer to bring strike volume to size.
Takes longer to lauter - the bigger volume of grain means that there is more height for the water to get through.
Takes longer to get to boil temp.

Goomba


----------



## raven19 (8/1/12)

Been a big brew day here.

Weizen, Alt and just finishing a Bo Pils.


----------



## argon (9/1/12)

Did this the other day at the Brewday Brisbane Northside 2012
with some pretty funky water

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Cleveland Steamer II
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 53.84 l
Post Boil Volume: 47.84 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 43.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 25.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 57.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
1.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
9.50 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4 72.7 % 
1.01 kg Caramunich I Malt (Weyermann) (45.7 SR Grain 5 7.7 % 
1.01 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 6 7.7 % 
0.82 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 7 6.3 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.0 S Grain 8 3.1 % 
0.22 kg Munich I Malt (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 9 1.7 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special T2 Malt (Weyermann) (58 Grain 10 0.8 % 
60.00 g Northern Brewer - HD 2010 [9.00 %] - Boi Hop 11 28.9 IBUs 
14.00 g East Kent Goldings (Plugs) - CB 2010 [5. Hop 12 3.7 IBUs 
5.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 13 - 

45.00 g Northern Brewer - HD 2010 [9.00 %] - Cube Hop 14 10.7 IBUs 
110.00 g Cascade - NB 2009 [6.40 %] - Cube Hop 15 13.6 IBUs 

110.00 g Cascade - NB 2009 [6.40 %] - Hop Tea 16 0.0 IBUs 
60.00 g Centennial - HD 2011 [10.90 %] - Dry Hop Hop 17 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 13.06 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 61.83 l of water at 71.2 C 66.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 80 C 80 C 0 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NickB (9/1/12)

This is on the mash now, First brew of 2012 and last day of holidays before return to work 

Recipe: Old Rifle Range Dark Mild 9
Style: 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.028 SG
Expected OG: 1.035 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 3.2 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 20.2
Expected Color: 35.6 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 68.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 2.500 kg (37.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Golden Promise 1.300 kg (19.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 0.950 kg (14.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Dark Crystal 0.400 kg (5.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
Simpsons Golden Naked Oats 0.400 kg (5.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Victory Malt 0.250 kg (3.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.250 kg (3.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.250 kg (3.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.250 kg (3.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.200 kg (3.0 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Fuggle (4.2 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 25 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 10 g used In Mash
Calcium Carbonate 10 g used In Mash
Gypsum 10 g used In Boil
BrewBrite 8 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1187 Ringwood Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (70C)
Step: Rest at 70 degC for 60 mins


----------



## winkle (9/1/12)

argon said:


> Did this the other day at the Brewday Brisbane Northside 2012
> with some pretty funky water
> 
> BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> ...



Ah, good I was going to ask you about that recipe :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon (9/1/12)

winkle said:


> Ah, good I was going to ask you about that recipe :icon_cheers:


Had to make a couple of tweaks to the recipe as i ran out of Ale malt and made up the difference with Munich 1, which couldn't hurt. Also add the roast spec just before mahout and added another 100g Carafa II for a darker beer.

As for the hopping... i just threw in the 15 and 10 min addition into the cubes. (you have to forget first, then 10mins later reopen it and put them in... for accuracy  ) I'll hop tea or mini-boil the 0min addition too.

Cheers agian for the brew day... and the really fresh water. So fresh it was still green.


----------



## winkle (9/1/12)

argon said:


> Had to make a couple of tweaks to the recipe as i ran out of Ale malt and made up the difference with Munich 1, which couldn't hurt. Also add the roast spec just before mahout and added another 100g Carafa II for a darker beer.
> 
> As for the hopping... i just threw in the 15 and 10 min addition into the cubes. *(you have to forget first, then 10mins later reopen it and put them in... for accuracy  )* I'll hop tea or mini-boil the 0min addition too.
> 
> Cheers agian for the brew day... and the really fresh water. So fresh it was still green.



 
It was good to see somebody else f*ck up - along the lines of "Aren't you going to recirculate?". 
That water is what makes my farmhouse ales so authentic  .


----------



## jyo (9/1/12)

50th All Grain brew tonight. I thought I'd give a version of Andrew's CPA clone a bash :icon_cheers: 

Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.515
Total Hops (g): 25.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.09 %
Colour (SRM): 3.6 (EBC): 7.0
Bitterness (IBU): 27.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.700 kg BB Pale Malt (81.95%)
0.500 kg Cane Sugar (11.07%)
0.300 kg Wheat Malt (6.64%)
0.015 kg Crystal 120 (0.33%) (For colour)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Pride of Ringwood Leaf (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Coopers Recultured


----------



## Rowy (10/1/12)

I'm going to do this one maybe Friday if I'm off. It's a copy of Fents & Troy's Cream Ale off the DB. Swapped to Mt Hood hops though. Comments as to how you think it will go would be appreciated.

(Cream Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.040 (P): 10.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 3.93 %
Colour (SRM): 3.6 (EBC): 7.1
Bitterness (IBU): 20.5 (Average)

40% Pale Ale Malt
40% Pilsner
20% Flaked Corn

0.8 g/L Mt. Hood (5.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Mt. Hood (5.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Mt. Hood (5.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## brettprevans (11/1/12)

Gose and Wit tomorrow
* Gose 19L*
2.3kg wheat
1.8kg pils
0.9kg acidulated malt
Rice gulls
14g spalt @ 60min (should be santium)
28g corriander @ 10
21g sea salt @ 10min
German ale yeast or kolsch
Mash everything bar acidulated for 60min @ 65C. Then add acidulated for 45min at 65Cish


*wit*
Cerial mash
30% unmalted wheat
20% pils
10% oatmeal
Malt mash
30% pils
10% munich
Gulls
14g northern brewer @ 90
28g saaz (out of tett) @ 30
28g saaz @ 5
Zest of 2 oranges @5
14g corriander @5
7g chamome @ 5min

Wyeast Forbiden fruit


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (11/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Gose and Wit tomorrow
> * Gose 19L*
> 2.3kg wheat
> 1.8kg pils
> ...




I will be very interested to see how that WIT turns out CM2.


----------



## winkle (11/1/12)

It was a friggin hot day for brewing Wallace!
Still cranked out the Saison and hit all the numbers, now for a cold drink...


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (11/1/12)

winkle said:


> It was a friggin hot day for brewing Wallace!
> Still cranked out the Saison and hit all the numbers, now for a cold drink...




AMEN! I heard it hit 39 in Archerfield today  

Should have been easier to hold a mash temp though!

Honestly, i would rather be brewing than working though.. LOL


----------



## razz (12/1/12)

mje1980 said:


> Razz, i've done a few 10min APA, and AIPA's, they're awesome, but never a UK one. Odd because 90% of my beers,are uk ales. Just not sure if the UK hops will work. Anyhow, my recipe is done for mine now!. Mostly golden promise, and,equal amounts of TF pale xtal and victory, and a 50/50 mix of willamette and EKG @10mins.


Mate! It tastes the goods, seven days grain to brain. Filtered and kegged yesterday and I've just had a sample with my lunch.


----------



## razz (12/1/12)

Currently chilling the third and final batch for the holidays which end today.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: American Brown Ale
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) Used hop bag to keep hops out of fermenter, also used 250 micron bag in kettle to try and catch hot and cold break.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.10 l
Post Boil Volume: 43.85 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 47.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 89.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 84.8 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.2 EBC) Grain 3 6.1 % 
0.50 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 4 6.1 % 
0.25 kg  Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 5 3.0 % 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
95.00 g Summit [14.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 29.9 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Northwest Ale (Wyeast Labs #1332) [124.2 Yeast 8 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 8.25 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 33.00 l of water at 70.4 C 66.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 20 min 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## ged (12/1/12)

Brwed and actually drinking.
Made it for my Ranga daughter's 1st birthday.

Mary's Irish Red
45L

7.2kg 80% GP
0.9kg 10% Vienna
0.45kg 5% melanoidin
0.36kg 4% caraaroma
0.09kg 1% RB

45g NZ Willamette 12% (!) 45 mins
45g NZ Styrians 0 mins

#1084 at 18C for 3 days then 20C

OG 1055 (eff 88%)
FG 1011
IBU 23
EBC 31
Alc 5.74%

Didn't want it that alcoholic, aimed for high 4s, but the Braumeister smashed it on this one.

I'm very happy with this beer.


Ged


----------



## ged (12/1/12)

PS I pitched the other 20L onto 3763. it will be henceforth known as Julia's Sour Red. 
I was trying to think of a witty play on the words Flanders and flange, but I think it says it all...
Dry hopped with 2.5g/L Styrians, some oak chips to be added...


----------



## manticle (12/1/12)

Tomorrow:

Beer:	-	Style:	-
Type:	All grain	Size:	22 liters
Color:	5 HCU (~5 SRM) 
Bitterness:	35 IBU
OG:	1.047	FG:	1.008
Alcohol:	5.0% v/v (3.9% w/w)
Grain:	3.5kg Dingemans Pilsner
1kg Wey Wheat malt
250g Briess victory
Mash:	70% efficiency
Boil:	90 minutes	SG 1.030	34 liters
Hops:	15g Spalt (5.5% AA, 60 min.)
15g Hallertauer mittelfruh (5% AA, 60 min.)
15g Spalt (5.5% AA, 20 min.)
15g Hallertauer mittelfruh (5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Spalt (aroma)
10g Hallertauer mittelfruh (aroma)

WY farmhouse ale 3726


Will probably step mash 
TEMP: 55/63/68/72/78
TIME: 5/45/20/10/10

and boil for 2 hours as the last few pale beers I've made with european pils have a distinct corn flavour I'd prefer less of. Would be interested to see if the 2 hour boil knocks it on the head (normally do 90 minute minimum with european pils) and if it doesn't, I will try a side by side one chilled, one no chilled and see if that does it.

I normally no-chill and get little-no DMS but these last couple.................... I shake my fist at you sir.


----------



## cdbrown (13/1/12)

Planned for this arvo after work - The Convict (Aussie Pale Ale). Based around a Cooper Pale Ale clone. Yeast will be a scoop of slurry from the alt I have waiting to be kegged.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 46.60 l
Post Boil Volume: 41.60 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 39.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 5.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
7.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 4 86.7 % 
0.70 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5 8.1 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Dark Bairds (121.8 SRM) Grain 6 1.7 % 
45.00 g Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 7 30.6 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 10 - 
0.30 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 3 3.5 % 
9.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
4.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
20.00 g Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] - Boil 20.0 m Hop 8 4.6 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 8.65 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 30.28 l of water at 70.8 C 63.0 C 80 min 
Sacc2 Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 10 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Drain mash tun, Batch sparge with 1 steps (27.99l) of 75.6 C water


----------



## manticle (14/1/12)

Tomorrow:

Some kind of APA

Type: All grain	
Size:	22 liters
Color:	14 HCU (~9 SRM) 
Bitterness:	46 IBU
OG:	1.054	
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	5.4% v/v (4.2% w/w)
Grain:	4kg Simpsons maris
1kg wey Munich
200g simpsons heritage crystal
200g American victory
Mash:	70% efficiency, 60 minutes, single infusion at 65 degrees C
Boil:	75 minutes, SG 1.035	34 liters
Hops:	10g Cascade (5.6% AA, 60 min.)
10g Chinook (13% AA, 60 min.)
5g Cascade (5.6% AA, 45 min.)
5g Cascade (5.6% AA, 25 min.)
5g Chinook (13% AA, 25 min.)
5g Cascade (5.6% AA, 20 min)
5g Cascade (5.6% AA, 15 min)
5g Cascade (5.6% AA, 10 min)
5g Cascade (5.6% AA, 5 min.)
10g Cascade (aroma)

CaCl2 and CaSO4 to mash and boil
Wy1272

Dry hop 20g cascade.


----------



## Rowy (14/1/12)

manticle said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> Some kind of APA
> 
> ...



As a noob Manticle interested as to all the small hop additions spaced 5 minutes apart. Any reason for this? Not being critical at all just keen to learn.


----------



## Frag_Dog (14/1/12)

First run with my HERMS. When pretty smoothly, but forgot to take a pre-boil gravity reading


Amber Ale 
American Amber Ale 
Type: All Grain Date: 14/01/2012 
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l Brewer: Nathan 
Boil Size: 35.00 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Stainless Kegs (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
Final Bottling Volume: 22.00 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0 
Taste Notes: 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 2 80.0 % 
0.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 8.0 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 8.0 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC) Grain 5 4.0 % 
25.00 g Galena (Bulk) [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 24.9 IBUs 
25.00 g Cascade [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 4.1 IBUs 
12.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 3.6 IBUs 
25.00 g Cascade [5.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 12 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.055 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.9 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 32.7 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kCal/12 oz 
Est Color: 15.2 EBC


----------



## manticle (14/1/12)

In my experience it gives a more complex hop profile than just adding all in one or two goes.


----------



## Fish13 (14/1/12)

Brewing this soon.

I just need suggestions for the hops i have and what yeast to use. I was thinking of trying a liquid yeast. I was going to do a brew tonight but got no yeast and the yeast i want is not open till monday. So i will be doing a sunday night brew.


the pale, crystal and brown malt are all home made.

the veinna and chocolate are all left overs


*Sgt Baker*


*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.880
Total Hops (g): 0.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.13 %
Colour (SRM): 12.2 (EBC): 24.0
Bitterness (IBU): 0.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (86.81%)
0.145 kg Crystal 60 (5.03%)
0.100 kg Vienna (3.47%)
0.090 kg Brown Malt (3.12%)
0.045 kg Chocolate (1.56%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------

*Misc Bill*
----------------
2.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle (14/1/12)

fish13 said:


> I just need suggestions for the hops i have and what yeast to use. I was thinking of trying a liquid yeast. I was going to do a brew tonight but got no yeast and the yeast i want is not open till monday. So i will be doing a sunday night brew.



Depends entirely on what you are trying to make. Hoppy? Malty? Fruity? Sweet? Bitter? UK? Belgian? German? US? NZ? Hybrid?


----------



## Fish13 (14/1/12)

An ale that is hoppy and fruity and a little bit of bitterness. 

Maybe a india pale ale might be the way to go.


----------



## manticle (14/1/12)

So looks like an APA or AIPA is on the cards. I don't know what hops you have at your disposal but cascade is a good go to apa hop. Cascade mixes very well with amarillo and chinook, is interchangeable with centennial and good on its own. Orange/citrus flavour.

People swear by citra - not tried it. Galaxy is another favourite - I'm personally not a fan of the passionfruit flavour but if you like stone and wood, you'll enjoy it. It's an Aussie hop but has that fruity US thing going on. Otherwise an NZ style apa using motueka or riwaka if you have them. Epic mayhem uses riwaka and LC bright uses motueka (d and b saaz respectively).

Yeast wise - 1272 if you want a liquid.

Could do an English IPA using fuggles, EKG, first gold, challenger or Target. I've made some using challenger, first gold and EKG (citrussy) and fuggles and ekg (earth/wood/citrus). I've also made a number of bitters using target, ekg and fuggles so that hop combo is OK although I'm wary of the target. Think it can give a harsher quality if used late despite a favourite commercial beer of mine doing so.

If doing UK IPA, 1028, 1098, 1099 are all good yeasts. I like all UK yeasts I've so far tried but those ones for IPA in my experience.


----------



## Fish13 (14/1/12)

manticle said:


> So looks like an APA or AIPA is on the cards. I don't know what hops you have at your disposal but cascade is a good go to apa hop. Cascade mixes very well with amarillo and chinook, is interchangeable with centennial and good on its own. Orange/citrus flavour.
> 
> People swear by citra - not tried it. Galaxy is another favourite - I'm personally not a fan of the passionfruit flavour but if you like stone and wood, you'll enjoy it. It's an Aussie hop but has that fruity US thing going on. Otherwise an NZ style apa using motueka or riwaka if you have them. Epic mayhem uses riwaka and LC bright uses motueka (d and b saaz respectively).
> 
> ...



*Sgt Baker*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.880
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.13 %
Colour (SRM): 12.2 (EBC): 24.0
Bitterness (IBU): 45.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (86.81%)
0.145 kg Crystal 60 (5.03%)
0.100 kg Vienna (3.47%)
0.090 kg Brown Malt (3.12%)
0.045 kg Chocolate (1.56%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Glacier Pellet (5.5% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
2.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


hmm def a bastard recipe


----------



## vortex (14/1/12)

fish13 said:


> *Sgt Baker*
> American Pale Ale



Hogans Heroes fan?


----------



## Tony (14/1/12)

Gunna knock out a summer IPA tomorrow and give some Brambling Cross a run in it.


Bulls EyePA


Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.30
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.87
Anticipated EBC: 13.6
Anticipated IBU: 47.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.5 10.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
8.8 1.00 kg. TF Flaked Maize UK 1.040 0
2.7 0.30 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 230



Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 36.5 40 min.
30.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 6.50 6.1 20 min.
20.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 6.50 2.4 10 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 5.00 2.8 10 min.
60.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet  5.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1318 London Ale III


----------



## bullsneck (14/1/12)

manticle said:


> People swear by citra - not tried it.



My case swap APA had Citra. So now you've had it.


----------



## manticle (14/1/12)

I've had it in beer before - I mean I've not tried brewing with it.

Your swap was very tasty though.


----------



## Fish13 (14/1/12)

vortex said:


> Hogans Heroes fan?



yeap but its more of the fish name phase iam going through

Big Red
Kidney Slapper
Sgt Baker...

I want to make a black/blue ale next and call it flying fish

Seen a shitload off the coast lately and catching a few hammerheads too


----------



## Rowy (14/1/12)

manticle said:


> In my experience it gives a more complex hop profile than just adding all in one or two goes.




Thanks mate I'll give it a go.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/1/12)

vortex said:


> Hogans Heroes fan?






fish13 said:


> yeap but its more of the fish name phase iam going through
> 
> Big Red
> Kidney Slapper
> Sgt Baker...



How disappointing. First thing I thought of was Primus "Sailing the seas of Cheese" 's SGT Baker


----------



## marksfish (14/1/12)

fish13 said:


> yeap but its more of the fish name phase iam going through
> 
> Big Red
> Kidney Slapper
> ...



brew an imperial ipa and it will hammer your head.


----------



## peaky (15/1/12)

Brewing DrSmurto's Golden Ale right now. First time I've brewed this beer, looking forward to the tasting. I've heard it's good  

So I'm brewing a 34 litre batch.


----------



## Fish13 (15/1/12)

marksfish said:


> brew an imperial ipa and it will hammer your head.



Like this??

I just need a good yeast for it and will drop temp to 15 degree's

*Hammer head *
Imperial IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.304
Total Hops (g): 77.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.078 (P): 18.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.020 (P): 5.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.66 %
Colour (SRM): 10.3 (EBC): 20.3
Bitterness (IBU): 102.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.821 kg Pale Ale Malt (90.9%)
0.161 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (3.04%)
0.161 kg Crystal 90 (3.03%)
0.161 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (3.03%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
11.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
11.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
11.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
11.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
11.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
11.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
11.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bullsneck (16/1/12)

Just mashed this in. Playing around with the EZ water calculator on this one.

*BOAB 1923 Barclay Perkins XLK* (Special/Best/Premium Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 4.82 %
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 26.4 (Rager)

39.2% Thomas Fawcett FM Golden Promise
24.8% Joe White Traditional Ale
13% Flaked Corn
9.1% Thomas Fawcett Mild Malt
8.7% Invert No2
5.2% Invert No3

1.7 g/L East Kent Golding (4.3% Alpha) @ 70 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L East Kent Golding (4.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L East Kent Golding (4.3% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.1 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Chalk (Calcium Sulphite) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
0.0 g/L Chalk (Calcium Sulphite) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
0.0 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
0.0 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L BrewBrite @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1028 - London Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (19/1/12)

Just about to mash-out this... 

*Acerola Tarwe* 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 32.85 l 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.86 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 84.5 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage

Ingredients

3.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 54.7 % 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 39.1 % 
0.20 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 3.1 % 
12.00 g Aurora [8.25 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 9.2 IBUs 
0.20 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 4 3.1 % 
0.50 kg Acerola cherries (Primary 1.0 days) Flavor 9 - 
0.50 kg Acerola cherries (Secondary 4.0 days) Flavor 10 - 
1.0 pkg Belgian Saison (Wyeast Labs #3724) [124.21 ml] Yeast 7 - 
0.29 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 8 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.064 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.008 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.4 % 
Bitterness: 9.2 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 7.3 EBC


----------



## manticle (19/1/12)

You make some interesting looking beers winkle.

Aiming for a Belgian Golden ale tomorrow. Most of my beers of late have been a bit uninspiring - hoping those fermenting + this will change that.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1298

This beer but with a 5 minute 55 rest rather than 20 and probably sucrose instead of dex. Also all dingemans pils (although I may blend it with weyermans if rook doesn't come around and grab his grain soon)


----------



## peaky (19/1/12)

I wish I was brewing something.

Instead, I'm bottling. 3 x 35 litre batches at cc atm.

105 litres to bottle over the next 4-5 days.

PITA.

But then it'll be back to brewing.

Think I'll knock up an apa:

JW ale malt
Munich 1
Light crystal
Simcoe at 60
Simcoe at 30
Amarillo at 10
Amarillo at 0
Wyeast 1272

Nothing over the top but should be tasty....


----------



## winkle (19/1/12)

manticle said:


> You make some interesting looking beers winkle.
> 
> Aiming for a Belgian Golden ale tomorrow. Most of my beers of late have been a bit uninspiring - hoping those fermenting + this will change that.
> 
> ...



Doesn't mean that they always work  .
That one is cubed up and ready to pitch tomorrow - it'll be blended with another batch that ended up far too strong, into a 40 litre keg.
Biere de Noel coming up this weekend  , I'd better brew some more sensible ABV ones after that.


----------



## ekul (19/1/12)

making an aussie ale
46L batch

8kg ale malt
1kg munich II
.8kg wheat malt

30g POR 9.2% @ 60
20g Galaxy @ 15

fermenting one cube with s-189 and the other with san diego super yeast?

Tried a no squeeze no sparge mash on my biab rig to try get a lower efficiency and a maltier brew. Strangely enough it seems i've got the same efficiency as I normally get with playing around with extra buckets! Sweet


----------



## bullsneck (19/1/12)

Brewed this today. The aroma of the mash was amazing. Over 200g of EKG and Fuggles added for a 20L batch!

*BOAB 1928 Barclay Perkins Export Double Brown Stout* (Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.077 (P): 18.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 7.95 %
Colour (SRM): 56.1 (EBC): 110.5
Bitterness (IBU): 104.5 (Rager)

23.6% Thomas Fawcett FM Marris Otter
21.7% Thomas Fawcett Mild Malt
15.7% Invert No2
11.8% Joe White Traditional Ale
10.91% Simpsons Amber Malt
9% Simpsons Brown Malt
7.3% Simpsons Black Malt

3.5 g/L East Kent Golding (4.3% Alpha) @ 70 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L Fuggles (5.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
3.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.3% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L East Kent Golding (4.3% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

Calcium Chloride, Chalk, Epsom Salt, Calcium Sulphate and Sodium Bi-Carbonate added to get close to London water
0.2 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Step mash - 30mins at 67C and 60 mins at 70C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 85 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1187 - Ringwood Ale

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## sponge (20/1/12)

Hey all,

Decided Im going to put a brew down after work tonight as I will be freeing up a cube of APA that i will get onto ferment once I get home

Since ive been doing a few APA, IPA, IBA's of late, i was going to stick with something a little more for the mrs and the masses (although the mrs does enjoy a nice fruity hoppy ale)

I am pretty sure Bribie posted something similar to this for a whale ale style beer so credit to him for posting the original.

22L
50% pils
50% wheat
Cascade (probably, just because ive got an abundance of it atm) at flameout (or cube hopped) to 20IBU
US-05 @ 16'

I was originally going to just stick to the original and have a 60min addition and thats it, but with it being a fairly simple malt bill with low fermentation, i just thought getting the IBU's through a late addition would give it a little more flavour and aroma

I'm open for any suggestions/feedback though :icon_chickcheers: 


Sponge


----------



## going down a hill (20/1/12)

I put down a few the other day

I love MO and thought it would work brilliantly as a smash with East Kent Goldings

*The Golden Otter*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.300
Total Hops (g): 105.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 5.9 (EBC): 11.6
Bitterness (IBU): 33.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.300 kg Maris Otter Malt (100%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
40.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 16 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
25.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1187 - Ringwood Ale

*Notes*
----------------
1/18/2012 2:45:58 PM : 26 litres mash in at 66c with a 1/3 decotion and mash out of 78c.


Going to Golden Plains in March so this one is for then

*Golden Plains Bonnie Prince Beery*
Kolsch

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.519
Total Hops (g): 115.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.17 %
Colour (SRM): 3.6 (EBC): 7.1
Bitterness (IBU): 29.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.805 kg Pilsner (84.2%)
0.476 kg Munich I (10.53%)
0.238 kg Wheat Malt (5.27%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
27.0 g Pacific Hallertau Pellet (4.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
30.0 g Pacific Hallertau Pellet (4.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
30.0 g Saaz Pellet (2.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
14.0 g Pacific Hallertau Pellet (4.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)
14.0 g Saaz Pellet (2.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
0.5 g Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Fermented at 20C with WLP029 - German Ale/Kolsch


----------



## argon (20/1/12)

Wifey is out tomorrow night... Do i brew tomorrow night or just sit around on my arse getting drunk by myself?... both appealing ...hmmmm


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 08.2 - English Extra Special/Strong Bitter
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 53.72 l
Post Boil Volume: 44.72 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 43.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 17.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 49.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
12.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
1.50 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
10.40 kg Ale - Maris Otter Malt (Thomas Fawcetts Grain 4 87.5 % 
0.89 kg Amber Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (60.9 SRM) Grain 5 7.5 % 
0.59 kg Caraaroma Malt (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 6 5.0 % 
90.00 g East Kent Goldings (Plugs) - CB 2010 [5. Hop 7 27.0 IBUs 
8.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
100.00 g East Kent Goldings - NB 2009 [5.00 %] - Hop 9 10.9 IBUs 
60.00 g Aurora Hops (Super Styrian) - CB 2009 [ Hop 10 11.7 IBUs 
8.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 11 - 
2.0 pkg West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469-PC Yeast 12 - 
30.00 g Aurora Hops (Super Styrian) - CB 2009 [ Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g East Kent Goldings - NB 2009 [5.00 %] - Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 11.89 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 30.99 l of water at 73.7 C 66.0 C 90 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 17.32l, 17.32l) of 98.0 C water
Notes:
------
estimated mash pH 5.36

Pitch 1.2L starter to batch 1
24hours double drop split and add second batch in



Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## winkle (20/1/12)

argon said:


> Wifey is out tomorrow night... Do i brew tomorrow night or just sit around on my arse getting drunk by myself?... both appealing ...hmmmm
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Do both - what could go wrong???


----------



## yardy (20/1/12)

it's 9,000,000,000C in the shed right now so brewing this early tomorrow

Schwarzbier

2.75 Wey Pils
2.75 Wey Munich 2
0.150 Choc Chit
0.100 Briess Victory
0.150 Carapils
0.075 Roast Barley

Saaz to 32IBU and Notts @ 16

Yard


----------



## Malted (20/1/12)

yardy said:


> it's 9,000,000,000C in the shed right now so brewing this early tomorrow


You won't be brewing nuthin. Your brewery is stuffed cause stainless steel melts at around 1,500C! h34r:


----------



## seamad (20/1/12)

Since my black ipa is getting low time to brew another darkie,always gotta have one black on tap. So thought id do a schwarz, modding recipe from last time and changed my mind to a dunkel. After a bit of recipe planning thought how about a black saison?
pils 50%
Munich 2 25%
rye 10%
Caraaroma 7%

2.5 g each CaCl and CaSo4 for 22 litre batch

Added at mashout

Carafa2 4%
Pale choc 4%. 

Mash 52/15--------63/45-------------71/15---------76/10

Moteuka 9.5 ibu first wh
Moteuka8 ibu at 45 min
Moteuka flowers 8 ibu at 20
Amarillo 7 ibu at 20
Bit over half gtam per litre of each at 0. May dry hop if required.

Yeast french saison 3711

Og @1050
Ebc 63.5
Ibu 32

Hope it turns out zlright.


----------



## yardy (20/1/12)

seamad said:


> Since my black ipa is getting low time to brew another darkie,always gotta have one black on tap. So thought id do a schwarz, modding recipe from last time and changed my mind to a dunkel. After a bit of recipe planning thought how about a black saison?
> pils 50%
> Munich 2 25%
> rye 10%
> ...



i can sort of understand the carafa at mash out but why the choc malt ?


----------



## seamad (20/1/12)

I use both in my schwarzbier and find them less astringent done this way, a ten minute steep gives a lot of colour without a lot of harshness i find. Dont know if thats really the case or its just in my head
cheers


----------



## brettprevans (21/1/12)

Going down this arvo

*plum Braggot*
2.5kg ale
4kg strong blend honey
0.25kg medium crystal
0.25kg special b
1kg plums
25g magnum @ 60
25g challanger @ 30
2 cardomom pod @10

W9097 old ale
3kg plums blended, frozen, thawed, added to secondary.
25L
OG 1083(ecxl plums)


----------



## jyo (21/1/12)

Hey CM2, have you used cardomom before? I chucked 2 cracked pods in at flameout in my current wit and the flavour is sensational. Even though there is the coriander and orange peel, it has come through nicely. Definitely something I'll do again.

Cheers.


----------



## brettprevans (21/1/12)

jyo said:


> Hey CM2, have you used cardomom before? I chucked 2 cracked pods in at flameout in my current wit and the flavour is sensational. Even though there is the coriander and orange peel, it has come through nicely. Definitely something I'll do again.
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah I have but not in braggot. I did with a spiced mead and a christmas beer. Its great in moderation


----------



## Nick JD (21/1/12)

*House Pils 18L*

3.5kg Wey Pils
150g Melanoidin
(64C mash)
30g Saaz 60min
30g Saaz 15min
S189 @ 12C


----------



## warra48 (21/1/12)

This one's 45 minute into the boil.

Golden Ale (it owes its beginnings to DSGA, but modified, of course, to make use of what I have on hand)

59.8% Halcyon TFFM
17.4% Munich Light Joe White
17.4% Wheat Weyermann
4.5% Carared Weyermann
1.0% Caramunich II Wyermann

Mashed 70 minutes 65C
32 litres pre-boil at SG 1.042 
98% mash efficiency

14.2 IBU Cascade FWH
9.7 IBU Cascade 10 min
2.6 IBU Cascade 5 min

Whirfloc and Yeast Nutrient

Craftbrewer US05


----------



## yardy (21/1/12)

that's some efficiency you're getting there warra


----------



## brettprevans (21/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Going down this arvo
> 
> *plum Braggot*
> 2.5kg ale
> ...


You should see the colour and smell this. Omg. It should be a cracker


----------



## jeffsonia (22/1/12)

Just put this Saison down today based on Tony's Bullshead Summer Saison with a couple of changes.

7.74 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) 
2.58 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) 
0.26 kg Acidulated (Weyermann)

140.29 g Saaz 45.0 min 
30.85 g Fuggles 15.0 min 
32.41 g Hallertauer 0 min
WLP568 Belgian Style Saison Ale Yeast Blend 

OG 1.060 

Mash in @ 55 degrees for 10 mins
Raised temp to 63 degrees for 45 mins
Raised temp to 71 degrees for 15 mins
Mashed out at 75.6 Degrees

50 ltr batch


----------



## Adam Howard (22/1/12)

Recipe: Evil Twin Clone
Style: American Amber Ale
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.89 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 35.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.44 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 79.0 % 
0.45 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118 Grain 6.5 % 
0.45 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
0.22 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 3.2 % 
0.22 kg Victory Malt (49.2 EBC) Grain 3.2 % 
0.11 kg Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 1.6 % 
14.00 g Amarillo Gold [9.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7.2 IBUs 
14.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7.2 IBUs 
28.00 g Amarillo Gold [9.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8.7 IBUs 
28.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8.7 IBUs 
28.00 g Amarillo Gold [9.20 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 Hop 0.0 IBUs 
28.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 mi Hop 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 




Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body

Total Grain Weight: 6.89 kg

----------------------------

Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.97 l of water at 74.7 C 68.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.06 l of water at 91.0 C 75.6 C 10 min 


Sparge: Fly sparge with 6.76 l water at 75.6 C

Measured 1.065 upon cubing. Can't be unhappy with that!

First runnings.






Second hop addition.





After whirlpool and draining.


----------



## black_labb (23/1/12)

bottled a split batch a couple days ago. half was a tripel the other half was a tripel/ipa along the lines of achouffe houblon. The tripel was tasting promising but the trip/ipa was tasting that good that I kept returning to the empty fermentor and dipping my fingers into the yeasty bottom just to taste it again!!! I' haven't been so excited to open a beer in a long time. 

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 40.0
Total Grain (kg): 13.200
Total Hops (g): 170.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.076 (P): 18.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.69 %
Colour (SRM): 4.7 (EBC): 9.3
Bitterness (IBU): 59.5 for trip/ipa, 33 for tripel (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
11.000 kg Pilsner (83.33%)
1.200 kg Cane Sugar (9.09%)
0.750 kg Flaked Oats (5.68%)
0.250 kg Victory (1.89%)

Hop Bill
----------------
Bittering for both batches
30.0 g Hallertau Aroma Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 70 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Pacific Gem Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 70 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

hopping in the trip/ipa
30.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Cube) (1.5 g/L)
30.0 g Hallertau Aroma Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Cube) (1.5 g/L)
20g Citra dry hopped

Misc Bill
----------------
Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with


Recipe Generated with BrewMate

The forbidden fruit yeast brought it down to 1007* (mashed a bit low as I've recently found out my thermometer is well off)


I'm currently fermenting some dark strong belgians on the same yeast.


----------



## vortex (23/1/12)

Planning a sparkling ale / Australian pale ale for Australia Day. Does anyone have a good recipe starting point?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (23/1/12)

vortex said:


> Planning a sparkling ale / Australian pale ale for Australia Day. Does anyone have a good recipe starting point?


Hi Mate. Andrewqld has an awesome recipe in the db. here is the link. There are a couple of versions. One with sugar and one without. I've made the one without sugar a few times and it is spot on cpa.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (23/1/12)

Adamski29 said:


> Recipe: Evil Twin Clone
> Style: American Amber Ale
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> ...


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## stl (23/1/12)

Been wanting to do a Barleywine for a while and finally got the chance yesterday. Didn't have much time to research recipes, here's what I came up with...

Volume approx 17l
8.55kg (95%) Maris Otter
0.45kg (5%) Heritage crystal

Two hour boil...
40g NZ Willamette flowers 11% 60min
40g Norther Brewer 9.6% 60min
20g Styrian Goldings 5.2% 15min
20g Styrian Goldings 5.2% 10min
22g NZ Fuggles ??% 5min

Pitched a large Wyeast 1335 (British Ale II) slurry.

Those hops are all a bit old, above are unadjusted numbers. Haven't even plugged the numbers into a calculator.. but hopefully it wound up somewhere in the ballpark.


----------



## raven19 (26/1/12)

Brewed this one this morning - thanks to Malted for the link to the recipe.

I changed the recipe slightly based on spec grains I had.

India Red Ale (8 Wired Clone)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 26.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 97.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 82.25 % 
0.42 kg Crystal, Pale (60.0 EBC) Grain 5.31 % 
0.42 kg Munich II (Dark) (25.0 EBC) Grain 5.31 % 
0.28 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) Grain 3.56 % 
0.28 kg Crystal (Heritage) (150.0 EBC) Grain 3.56 % 
45.00 gm Tomahawk (MP) [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 51.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (60 min) Hops 20.3 IBU 
23.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (10 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
46.00 gm Tomahawk (MP) [12.00 %] (10 min) Hops 18.9 IBU 
46.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteeHops - 
92.00 gm Tomahawk (MP) [12.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma HoHops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Brewbrite (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast #1469PC) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 7.90 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 23.71 L of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C

http://www.forum.realbeer.co.nz/forum/topi...page=1#comments


----------



## pk.sax (26/1/12)

Mashed in an ESB grain bill 20 minutes ago. AndrewQLD's recipe, modified to live with 90g of EKG pellets, no chill and still not sure what yeast to pitch... craftbrewer dry English Ale yeast or Nottingham!? Oh well, a decision for tomorrow.
Made a small CaCO3 addition, 3 grams, will see if it boosts the hops somehow. Actually, I have some challenger hops in the fridge.... wondering if thats a good idea. to mix with EKG.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=145


----------



## doon (26/1/12)

Put down a barley wine On braumeister 

4kg joe white pale
4kg joe white pilsner
1.5kg Munich 1
500g joe white crystal 

Mashed at 64 
2 hour boil
60g citra at 60 mins
30g citra 40 mins 
30 g citra cube hop
30g cascade dry hop 

Og 1.101


----------



## Newbee(r) (27/1/12)

Brewing a belgian with a little cascade to bump the citrus profile up today:

23L batch
2.7 kg pilsner malt
2kg wheat
0.5kg malted oats

50c for 30 min
60c for 50 min
70c for 10 min
78c mashout

80 min boil

15g saaz hops at 60 min
15g cascade at 30 min
8 grams coriander seeds at 5 min
zest of 1 orange at 5 min

fermenting with wyeast 3942 at 19c


----------



## keifer33 (28/1/12)

Just finished this one so all cubed up and cleaned up now. It was my first run on my 2V NoSparge Rig and was very impressed with how not lifting a bag is great. Brewing with a beer in one hand definitely makes it more enjoyable. Amazed also with the clarity of the wort in the kettle and how nicely the trub sat at the bottom due to there not being as much.


Recipe: 54 - An Engwish Bitter ey chaps
Brewer: Keith
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.30 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.92 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 12.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name 
3.50 kg Mild Malt - Ashburne (Briess) (10.4 EBC) 77.8 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 22.2 % 
35.00 g Fuggles [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min 24.9 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) 
25.00 g Fuggles [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min (Cubed) 6.4 IBUs 
1.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) 
15.00 g Fuggles [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days


----------



## winkle (28/1/12)

First off the rank today.

*Guten Morgen* 
Weizen/Weissbier 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Boil Size: 31.09 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 26.82 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 19.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 84.4 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage 
Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.20 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 50.0 % 
2.20 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 50.0 % 
11.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 10.3 IBUs 
12.00 g Perle [8.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 3.5 IBUs 
0.29 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 4 - 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 7 - 
1.0 pkg Safbrew Wheat (DCL/Fermentis #WB-06) [50.28 ml] Yeast 6 - 
Mango juice concentrate @ secondary

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.3 %
Bitterness: 13.8 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 5.5 EBC 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage

Hmmm, breakfast.


----------



## winkle (28/1/12)

winkle said:


> First off the rank today.
> 
> *Guten Morgen*
> Weizen/Weissbier
> ...



Well, that was the plan until the mashmaster controlling the HLT stopped working


----------



## NickB (28/1/12)

Bummer, I didn't wire that one did I?


----------



## TidalPete (28/1/12)

Try changing the probes around.

TP


----------



## Pennywise (28/1/12)

Brewed the Bo Pils from the classic styles book yesterday. I think I'm destined to forever not have clear wort out of the kettle, the Saaz smelt amazing though


----------



## winkle (28/1/12)

NickB said:


> Bummer, I didn't wire that one did I?



No, you are in the clear. I'll pull it out and have a look, hopefully somethings just come loose :unsure: .


----------



## black_labb (28/1/12)

Doing an english IPA. I'm going to do half as the recipe, the other half I will do a mini boil instead of the cube hopping to see what differences you end up with. 



English IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 40.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.650
Total Hops (g): 220.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 12.6 (EBC): 24.9
Bitterness (IBU): 54.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (36.27%)
2.700 kg Maris Otter Malt (27.98%)
2.000 kg Vienna (20.73%)
1.000 kg Biscuit (10.36%)
0.150 kg Caraaroma (1.55%)
0.150 kg Caramunich II (1.55%)
0.150 kg Special-B (1.55%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
30.0 g Fuggles Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Pacific Gem Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
50.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Cube) (1 g/L)
50.0 g Fuggles Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (cube) (1 g/L)
40.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.8% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
2.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 75 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with 1187


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## NickB (28/1/12)

Brewed this on the Australia Day BBQ and Brew Day:


Recipe: Rainy Day Bitter
Style: 8A-English Pale Ale-Standard/Ordinary Bitter

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.031 SG
Expected OG: 1.038 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG
Expected ABV: 3.5 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 26.8
Expected Color: 20.6 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 68.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Golden Promise 6.600 kg (90.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Light Crystal 0.200 kg (2.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Dark Crystal 0.200 kg (2.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
Simpsons Golden Naked Oats 0.200 kg (2.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.100 kg (1.4 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Kent Golding (4.3 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
UK Bramling Cross (5.0 % alpha) 45 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 45 g Loose Pellet Hops used 30 Min From End
UK Bramling Cross (5.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Calcium Chloride 10 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 5 g used In Mash
Gypsum 2 g used In Mash
BrewBrite 8 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1469-West Yorkshire Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins



As above I'm doing half my batch with the Argon Method, and then depending on the results, either dry hopping the second batch, or Argonning it up as well...

Cheers!


----------



## manticle (28/1/12)

Grand Cru thingamajig. Probably crack grain today and brew tomorrow owing to the shenanigan's of my partner's 40th last night.


Type: All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color:	13 HCU (~9 SRM) 
Bitterness: 32 IBU
OG:	1.087
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	9.6% v/v (7.6% w/w)
Grain:	6kg Dingeman Pilsner
2kg Wey Munich
300g Briess victory
500g Wheat malt
Mash:	70% efficiency 
TEMP: 55/62/68/72/78
TIME: 5/10/50/10/10
Boil: 90 minutes, SG 1.056, 34 liters
Hops:	30g Saaz (5.2% AA, 60 min.)
30g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Saaz (5.2% AA, 10 min.)
10g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 10 min.)

2 pack Wy forbidden fruit or suitable starter

CaCl2 and CaSO4 to mash and boil

Dry hop 1g/L styrians


----------



## raven19 (29/1/12)

Partigyle brew day today.

*English Barleywine*

Estimated OG: 1.100 SG
Estimated IBU: 51.7 IBU

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.60 kg Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 98.90 % 
0.10 kg Crystal (Heritage) (150.0 EBC) Grain 1.10 % 
55.00 gm Target [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 45.7 IBU 
20.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.30 %] (20 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (5 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast #1469PC) Yeast-Ale

Second runnings I added some caramalt and a little more base malt, then mashed again, to boost the body.

*EIPA*
1064og
Magnum bittering to 57 ibu total
1.5g/l EKG @ 20min
1.5g/l fuggles @ 5min


----------



## big78sam (29/1/12)

Bit of a messy brew day today. 10 minute IPA with 100% vienna and 180 g amarillo for a 22L batch. 

It was my first brew with an immersion chiller (previously no chill). Had planned to use a hop sock but didn't think about how I would do so with the immersion chiller sitting in the urn. I ended up taking out the chiller, doing my additions in 2 large hop socks and placing the chiller back in at flame out. 

Our tap water is at 25 degrees and I haven't got a pump or prechiller sorted yet (for using an ice slurry for the last 10 degrees) so was around 30 degrees into the fermentor. I ended up pitching 2 sachets of us05 to give the good yeasties a better chance of winning the battle against any nasties that may have got in. I'm in the doghouse with SWMBO for a brew day that took too much of my attention and lasted longer than anticipated.


----------



## razz (29/1/12)

Well done Sam, I can see one part of your setup you need to change. The missus


----------



## big78sam (29/1/12)

I should add I didn't pitch at 30 but waited until it had dropped to 24. Stc100 set at 18.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (31/1/12)

Nelson Sauvin and Cascade Pale Ale/APA

This is my QLD Case Swap Beer:

4Kg BB Ale 
400g Wey Munich I
350g WEY Carapils
250g BB wheat

Edit: Mash @ 66Deg 90mins

20g Cascade @ 60min
15g Cascade @ 30min
15g NS and Cascade @ 20min
10g NS and Cascade @ 10min
5g NS and Cascade @ 0min

WY1056, Nice and cool........... B)

Brewed this quite a few times now, This batch i have changed the Hop schedule to give me more hop flavour up front.


----------



## winkle (31/1/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Nelson Sauvin and Cascade Pale Ale/APA
> 
> This is my QLD Case Swap Beer:
> 
> ...


Looks good :icon_cheers: 
I'll do some surgery on my control box this arvo and should have it up and running to brew my Biere De Noel before the weekend.


----------



## MetalRooster (31/1/12)

This is on for this weekend... An attempted clone of Orkney Dark Island.

Recipe: Orkney Dark Island Clone
Brewer: Macka
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Scottish Export 80/-
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 24.34 l
Post Boil Volume: 21.84 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 59.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.40 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcet Grain 1 85.2 % 
0.35 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 Grain 2 8.8 % 
0.12 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 3 3.0 % 
0.12 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4 3.0 % 
15.00 g First Gold [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 15.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop 6 6.6 IBUs


Edit: Forgot to specify yeast... which will be Wyeast 1728 Scottish Ale


----------



## kyleg (2/2/12)

Was hard to decide what to brew this time. It's summer so i thought i should do something refreshing, but i'm getting a bit over pale ale and hoppy IPA's and not that into lagers yet. so i went for my first attempt at a 'brown ale'. it's not exactly with in the guidelines, but i thought i'd experiment and see how it turns out. let me know what you think! im hoping for quite a chocolatey coffee flavour to come through.

*Cape Street Brown Ale*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.069 (P): 16.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.78 %
Colour (SRM): 28.2 (EBC): 55.6
Bitterness (IBU): 38.2 (Average)

75% Maris Otter Malt
10% Wheat Malt
7.5% Chocolate, Pale
7.5% Crystal 120

2.5 g/L Willamette (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L East Kent Golding (5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Also going to add oak chips (possibly soaked in cognac) to the secondary..


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (3/2/12)

winkle said:


> Looks good :icon_cheers:
> I'll do some surgery on my control box this arvo and should have it up and running to brew my Biere De Noel before the weekend.




Thanks :icon_cheers: 

I'm still considering cranking up the brewery and doing the old recipe (cos it's drinking so bloody good as I type!) just in case the revised recipe isn't..... well, you know.... there...


----------



## Clutch (3/2/12)

Heading to Craftbrewer tomorrow and planning a steam beer and a Kolsch back to back.


----------



## chunckious (3/2/12)

Doing the same Clutchy. Just putting Jamil's California Common through Brewmate.....need to use up Northern Brewer Hops.
Is this beer anything like Mt Goat's Steam Ale?


----------



## Pennywise (3/2/12)

Nothing like it, MG isn't a Cal Common from some of the discussions I've followed in the past. Though I do like the beer. Jamils recipe is an absolute cracker.


----------



## chunckious (3/2/12)

Cheers 'wise, thought that I had read that about the Goat. Also gonna use the Wyeast 2112 in a Robust Porter after Jamil's recomendation.


----------



## Adam Howard (3/2/12)

Recipe: Oatmeal Stout (20L)

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.80 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 72.4 % 
0.45 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (55.2 EB Grain 2 8.5 % 
0.40 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 3 7.6 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 4 4.8 % 
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 5 4.8 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (925.9 EB Grain 6 1.9 % 
25.00 g Challenger [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 26.6 IBUs 
30.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.30 %] - Boil 20.0 Hop 8 6.2 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Nottingham (Danstar #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast 9 - 


Recipe: LC Bright Ale (23L)

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.10 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 1 68.6 % 
0.88 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 19.6 % 
0.27 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 5.9 % 
0.27 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 4 5.9 % 
9.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 5 6.3 IBUs 
9.00 g Motueka [7.50 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 6 7.6 IBUs 
14.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 3.7 IBUs 
14.00 g Motueka [7.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 8 4.4 IBUs 
18.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
18.00 g Motueka [7.50 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
0.4 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 - 


Planning on doing these two on Monday, should be the last single batches I do before switching to using the Crown urn as HLT on the new rig.


----------



## malt_shovel (4/2/12)

First high gravity brew

*CaLIIPA* (American Barleywine)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.098 (P): 23.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.020 (P): 5.1
Alcohol (ABV): 10.27 %
Colour (SRM): 14.8 (EBC): 29.2
Bitterness (IBU): 107.2 (Tinseth)

72.38% Golden Promise Malt
16.41% Munich I
3.49% Bairds Pale Crystal
2.91% Victory
2.9% Bairds Medium Crystal
1.91% Wheat Malt

1.9 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 80 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Danstar Nottingham

Notes: 28th - 1730 Pitched six packets rehydrated Nottingham into ~75Ltrs wort @1.098

Ferment temp hit 28oC at peak. Violent fermentation .

30th - 1930 SG down to 1.024 still at 25oC. Think A/C in coolroom needs regassing. Sample smelt OK (some banana but more passionfruit) but had very alcoholic / whiskey flavour. Burps have C hop notes, so there is still hope. 

31st - 1800 SG at 1.020

3rd - ten oclock - SG at 1.020

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Yeast harvest from conical


----------



## keifer33 (4/2/12)

Jeepers Matt nice sized brew there. What was the total weight of grain and hops to make 75lts of that?


----------



## malt_shovel (4/2/12)

keifer33 said:


> Jeepers Matt nice sized brew there. What was the total weight of grain and hops to make 75lts of that?




Just shy of 35kg's of grain and 1.2kg of hops.....expensive brewday.

Need the club bulk buy to start again soon.


----------



## Daniel.lear (4/2/12)

Double brew day today, 2 batches @ 42 L

My variation of the the 4 Shades of Stout

*4 shades of Stout* (Dry Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 37.0 (EBC): 72.9
Bitterness (IBU): 38.7 (Average)

40.82% Golden Promise Malt
30.61% Pale Ale Malt
9.18% Flaked Barley
6.12% Chocolate, Pale
5.1% Amber Malt
4.08% Carafa III malt
4.08% Roasted Barley

1.4 g/L Northern Brewer (8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L East Kent Golding (5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L East Kent Golding (5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 75 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1028 - London Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Then a pacific ale clone-ish

*Stone and Wood Pacific Ale*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 4.2 (EBC): 8.3
Bitterness (IBU): 21.3 (Average)

59.86% Pale Ale Malt
40.14% Wheat Malt

0.4 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Aroma)
1.8 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Leary


----------



## chunckious (4/2/12)

That's a noice whack o Galaxy in Aroma/Dry there Leary. Should turn out great!!


----------



## Tony (4/2/12)

making a 34 liter batch of this to split into 2 x 17 liter cubes:

The neat bit will be that im gunna put a big pile of Hibiscus flowers in one of the cubes to soak 

Malts were a clean out of almost empty bags in the malt bag box..... its just a throw together



Topaz Bomb

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 34.00 Wort Size (L): 34.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.70
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.39
Anticipated EBC: 7.0
Anticipated IBU: 35.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
59.7 4.00 kg. Weyermann Bohemien Pils GErmany 1.038 4
29.9 2.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 6
10.4 0.70 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 4



Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Topaz Pellet 16.20 16.2 20 min.
30.00 g. Topaz Pellet 16.20 14.6 10 min.
40.00 g. Topaz Pellet 16.20 4.5 2 min.


----------



## Tony (4/2/12)

changed mind. 

Going to put half a kilo in at flame out for the lot and ferment one now with an english yeast and one later with a belgian yeast

yum


----------



## yardy (4/2/12)

Rosee D'hibiscus ?


----------



## black_labb (4/2/12)

Brewed a midstrength brown ale.
Decided to caramelise 3.5L of the first runnings as I want a fair bit of body to the beer. I was a bit ambitious while being inattentive and caramelised turned to burnt. I added what dissolved into some hot water and left the rest behind. Might make it a bit of a "roasty" flavour but that shouldn't cause any major issues. I tasted it and it didn't taste any more than mildly roasty. The bits stuck to the bottom of the pot were a different story though.



Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 40.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.650
Total Hops (g): 218.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.24 %
Colour (SRM): 17.4 (EBC): 34.2
Bitterness (IBU): 42.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (52.63%)
2.000 kg Biscuit (30.08%)
0.500 kg Carared (7.52%)
0.350 kg Caraaroma (5.26%)
0.100 kg Caramunich II (1.5%)
0.100 kg Chocolate (1.5%)
0.100 kg Crystal 120 (1.5%)

Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
50.0 g Fuggles Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

Cube 1 designed to be along the lines of hobgoblin, 25 IBU
13.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (cube) (0.3 g/L)
45.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (cube) (1.1 g/L)

Cube 2 is a more hop forward american brown, 50ibu
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (cube) (0.6 g/L)
25.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (cube) (0.6 g/L)
35.0 g Fuggles Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (cube) (0.9 g/L)


Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 22C with 1187 ringwood ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Fish13 (4/2/12)

My first Pilsner


*Hallertau Pilsner*
German Pilsner (Pils)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.100
Total Hops (g): 57.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.5
Bitterness (IBU): 25.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Pilsner (97.56%)
0.100 kg Acidulated Malt (2.44%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
23.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
19.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
15.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
2.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 10C with Wyeast 2278 - Czech Pils


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Fish13 (4/2/12)

fish13 said:


> My first Pilsner
> 
> 
> *Hallertau Pilsner*
> ...



Done finished at 7:30pm. Hit my sg of 1.060. Pitched the yeast and i do hope it works as new to this liquid yeast and i do hope i didn't kill it with the left over sparge water (had been sitting for about 3 hours before i put it in the sparge water)


----------



## NickB (5/2/12)

APA for next months BABBs Mini-Comp:


Recipe: Citra Pale Ale
Style: 10A-American Ale-American Pale Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG
Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG
Expected ABV: 5.0 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 34.2
Expected Color: 16.7 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 9.000 kg (93.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Dark Crystal 0.300 kg (3.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Light Crystal 0.300 kg (3.1 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
Calcium Chloride 5 g used In Mash
Gypsum 4 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 2 g used In Mash
BrewBrite 4 g used In Boil

Yeast: DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins

Recipe Notes
1/2 batch into cube no-chill with 20g Citra
Other 1/2 chilled with 20g Citra added at whirlpool time (at 80C)


Cheers!


----------



## Tony (5/2/12)

here are a couple pics of the difference the Hibiscuc flowers made to my pale ale


----------



## Dazza88 (5/2/12)

That's awesome tony.


----------



## hsb (5/2/12)

Just getting ready to start a Munich Oatmeal Stout. I've got a truckload of Munich I to use up, wouldn't normally consider Munich I in a Stout at all but... here goes!
Any advice welcome, going to do a Protein rest, brewing on a HERMS so steps will be 1C a min ramping, not additions.



> Recipe: Munich Oatmeal Stout
> Brewer: hsb
> Style: Oatmeal Stout
> TYPE: All Grain
> ...


----------



## keifer33 (5/2/12)

Have been considering almost the same idea of using Munich in an Stout as I to have excess that needs to move along. Be keen to see how it turns out.


----------



## hsb (5/2/12)

Just doughing in having toasted the oats.
It might be a while before I taste this one, just pitched a TT Landlord clone this morning. This one will go into a No Chill cube and get brewed after.
I'll update on my brewday for now. Picked this recipe up from US sites, looking around at the same idea - using up Munich I in a Stout. I really didn't fancy a mega malty German brew after all (why I bought so much Munich I in the first place!)


----------



## Dazza88 (5/2/12)

Did the same, landlord then repitched a choc stout, this morning for the stout.


----------



## winkle (5/2/12)

yardy said:


> Rosee D'hibiscus ?


rebondir D'hibiscus ?


----------



## Tony (5/2/12)

vienna is a great base for a stout!


----------



## PhantomEasey (5/2/12)

I *WAS *brewing this:


*Bathams Best Bitter Clone 01* (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 5.5 (EBC): 10.8
Bitterness (IBU): 33.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

100% Maris Otter Malt

1.1 g/L East Kent Golding (4.3% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Fuggles (5.1% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Styrian Golding (5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Cubed.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

then this happened. 





And the power was cut all afternoon, just as my strike water was about to hit temp (BIAB with an urn atm) :angry: 

Gonna be a late night tomorrow after work putting this freshly cracked MO to use


----------



## mxd (5/2/12)

for me on friday 3/2/12, no chill

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 60 ltr Yarrasippi
Brewer: Matt
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 71.29 l
Post Boil Volume: 63.44 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 60.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 60.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 19.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
10.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 2 76.9 % 
1.00 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3 7.7 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 7.7 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 5 7.7 % 
45.00 g Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 6 17.3 IBUs 
30.00 g Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] - Boil 30.0 m Hop 7 8.9 IBUs 
1.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
20.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 1.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 0.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
3.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [125 Yeast 13 - 
30.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.40 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Day Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade [5.20 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 13.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 33.93 l of water at 72.4 C 65.0 C 75 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 4 steps (Drain mash tun, , 17.82l, 17.82l, 17.82l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## manticle (5/2/12)

The grand cru thingamajig I posted 2 pages ago (neck was fucked last week so didn't brew as planned) and the APA I posted 4 pages ago (repeat but with a bit more chinook in the bittering and earlier additions).

GC is cubed, APA is just coming to the boil.


----------



## peaky (5/2/12)

Simcoe 'not so pale' Ale

Brewer: Dale Instone 
Batch Size: 34.00 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
36 IBU 

5.80 kg Traditional Ale JW (2.0 SRM) Grain 
1.00 kg Munich Malt Light JW (7.0 SRM) Grain 
0.50 kg Crystal Malt Light JW (10.0 SRM) Grain 

Mash at 67.0 C for 60 min


60 min 15.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] 
30 min 20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %]
10 min 25.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] 
10 min 0.48 items Irish Moss
0 min 30.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] 

20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) 

Wyeast All-American Ale 1272 

Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
FG Estimate: 1.014 SG)


----------



## hsb (5/2/12)

My Munich Oatmeal Stout was a write off (my first) 

My false bottom inverted (again) and due to time constraints, I just couldn't save it.
Will post in separate thread so as not to clutter this one, but no feedback coming on my Munich I stout sadly.


----------



## jyo (5/2/12)

Tony said:


> here are a couple pics of the difference the Hibiscuc flowers made to my pale ale



There's another one for the list, Tony! Nice work.

Some great looking recipes happening here, fellas.


----------



## keifer33 (5/2/12)

hsb said:


> My Munich Oatmeal Stout was a write off (my first)
> 
> My false bottom inverted (again) and due to time constraints, I just couldn't save it.
> Will post in separate thread so as not to clutter this one, but no feedback coming on my Munich I stout sadly.



Bummer man I think I will just have to brew it. Got a spare cube and heaps of Munich I so it will all be go when I get the chance. Hope you sort your falsie problem.


----------



## Tony (5/2/12)

jyo said:


> There's another one for the list, Tony! Nice work.
> 
> Some great looking recipes happening here, fellas.



No idea if its drinkable yet mate....... woooooooo back


----------



## PhantomEasey (6/2/12)

It's a Superbowl pale ale double :beerbang: 

Got the weather-cancelled pale ale mashing at the moment, then going to roll it into a Smurto's Landlord.

Gonna be an awesome day


----------



## .DJ. (6/2/12)

simple wheat for me over the weekend...

50/50 Pilsner/Wheat
Saaz to 15IBU
3068


----------



## donburke (6/2/12)

Brewed this weekend before last, almost finished fermenting, and i reckon the chicks will love it

fruit salad, yummy yummy

Recipe: SUMMER LAGER

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 66.00 L 
Boil Size: 77.25 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 6.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 92.59 % 
0.50 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 3.70 % 
0.50 kg Maize, Flaked (Bairds) (2.5 EBC) Grain 3.70 % 
150.00 gm Wai-iti [2.80 %] (60 min) (First Wort HopHops 18.0 IBU 
75.00 gm Wai-iti [2.80 %] (20 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
75.00 gm Wai-iti [2.80 %] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Saison II Ale (White Labs #WLP566)Yeast-Ale 
2 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 13.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 40.00 L of water at 70.3 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 28.00 L of water at 99.0 C 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
CHILL TO PITCHING TEMPERATURE

FERMENT 40 LITRES WITH S189 @ 12 DEG
FERMENT 20 LITRES WITH WLP566 @ 23 DEG


----------



## chunckious (6/2/12)

Citra Chinooking out of this Galaxy Pale Ale (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 8.0 (EBC): 15.8
Bitterness (IBU): 31.8 (Average)

90.91% Pale Ale Malt
5.45% Caramunich I
3.64% Rye Malt

0.5 g/L Chinook (11.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Chinook (11.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Galaxy (13.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with 


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


Lord Goomba's recipe.
Subbed the Cascade for Chinook, what I had on hand.
Was going to maybe do some dry hop. Just took a gravity read and I don't think that I'll do that. The malt & rye is tasting pretty awesome as it is, so I don't wanna **** with that balance.
Here's hoping for a noice sippa.


----------



## warra48 (8/2/12)

Put this one down today:

APA
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Measured OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 16.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 46.9 IBUs
Mashed 66C 100 minutes
Boil 60 minutes

3725.0 g Halcyon Floor Malted Thomas Fawcett (6.9 EBC) 74.5 % 
1000.0 g Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) 20.0 % 
250.0 g Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) 5.0 % 
25.0 g Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) 0.5 % 
24.0 g Magnum - USA [12.50 %] - First Wort 60.0 36.0 IBUs 
8.0 g Northern Brewer [6.60 %] - First Wort 60.0 6.3 IBUs 
15.0 g Cascade [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min 3.0 IBUs 
15.0 g Cascade [5.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min 1.6 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 mins)
1 cup slurry from previous brew, Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)


----------



## Ross (8/2/12)

Our first attempt at a potato beer yesterday.

*Mr Potato Head Farmhouse Ale.*

Basically a Saison recipe with 27% potato flakes & fermented with WY3726 @ warehouse temps.
The 3.5kg of flakes needed 22l of water to make into mash potato before adding to the mash, so approx 25kg of potato to a 50L keg.
Hit our target OG so looks like we got good conversion.

If the beer is drinkable, it'll be on tap at The Scratch on St Paddys day.


Cheers Ross
Bacchus Brewing Co.


----------



## Malted (8/2/12)

Ross said:


> Our first attempt at a potato beer yesterday.
> 
> *Mr Potato Head Farmhouse Ale.*
> 
> ...


Hmm if the potato was added to the kettle...





But no, you have said in the MT. Can I suggest another name?



Deb Ale anyone?

No, no that's it, no more shit stirring. Well I guess potato starch can equal sugars so it looks like the enzymes from the malt aren't too fussy. Good on you for giving it a go.


----------



## manticle (8/2/12)

******* non sealing cubes *******.

I should have checked. Cube didn't seal, grand cru stinky and now on the hop plants. Thank christ I had extra wort and being a high gravity beer, I made a 4 litre starter so the yeast isn't wasted. I will brew again this Sunday and have the starter ready to go. 8+kg of premium malt wasted.


----------



## winkle (8/2/12)

manticle said:


> ******* non sealing cubes *******.
> 
> I should have checked. Cube didn't seal, grand cru stinky and now on the hop plants. Thank christ I had extra wort and being a high gravity beer, I made a 4 litre starter so the yeast isn't wasted. I will brew again this Sunday and have the starter ready to go. 8+kg of premium malt wasted.



Bugger, that's one reason I usualy pitch the next day.

Ross - at least you guys can't be accused of brewing boring, same-old, beers.


----------



## manticle (8/2/12)

I pitch next day 9 times out of 10 but needed to make a decent size starter which I make from identical wort. OG is meant to be around 1080+

What I didn't do was lay the cube on the side. Since it was full, I remember thinking on Sunday that heat sanitising the minimal airspace in the cube would be done without laying down but laying on the side has another benefit. Any drips after 10 mins means not sealed, not sealed means infection risk.

Starter smells great so I have hope for the re-brew.


----------



## Tony (11/2/12)

APA today... gunna give some dry hopping a run i think. Its been a while.

Passion Pale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.20
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.85
Anticipated EBC: 7.4
Anticipated IBU: 36.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
75.5 7.70 kg. Weyermann Bohemien Pils GErmany 1.038 4
9.8 1.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
9.8 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 4
4.9 0.50 kg. Biscuit Belgium 1.035 22

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.20 24.5 40 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 7.50 2.9 10 min.
20.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 13.10 5.0 10 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 7.50 1.6 5 min.
20.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 13.10 2.8 5 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 7.50 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 13.10 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo  Pellet 7.50 0.0 Dry Hop
20.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 13.10 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

1469


----------



## Nick JD (11/2/12)

Euro Lager 17L

3.5kg Wey Pilsner
0.1kg Caramunich 3
(64C mash)
10g Saaz, 10g Tettnang, 10g Hallertau 60min
10g Saaz, 10g Tettnang, 10g Hallertau 15min
S189 @ 14C


----------



## bradsbrew (11/2/12)

Setting up the practise HERMS and brewing this on RDO monday. Also will be fast no chilling one cube and no chilling the other 2 and compare in a few weeks time.


*13/02/12 APA proposed*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 60.0
Total Grain (kg): 13.000
Total Hops (g): 440.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 10.1 (EBC): 19.9
Bitterness (IBU): 42.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 81
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Munich I (38.46%)
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (26.92%)
2.500 kg Golden Promise Malt (19.23%)
1.500 kg Wheat Malt (11.54%)
0.500 kg Crystal 120 (3.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
25.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
110.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)
50.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.8 g/L)
200.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (3.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 80 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Aroma and dry hops split between 3 cubes
Aroma hops added to 3 cubes at transfer
Dry hops added to fermenter at day 3 

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jyo (11/2/12)

This should be interesting.

*English PA with dates*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 100.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 8.3 (EBC): 16.4
Bitterness (IBU): 36.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.600 kg Golden Promise Malt (92%)
0.400 kg Caramelised Dates (8%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
55.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (2.4 g/L)
15.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 17C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Wimmig (11/2/12)

Last one;

Weizen;

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.33 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.07 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 19.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 17.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.078 SG
Estimated Color: 20.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 0.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
289.00 g Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 1 6.4 % 
150.00 g Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 2 3.3 % 
64.00 g Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 3 1.4 % 
2000.00 g Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 4 44.4 % 
2000.00 g Wheat Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 5 44.4 % 
20.00 g  Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 23.0 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
10.00 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 2.5 IBUs 
10.00 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 1.9 IBUs 
10.00 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 1.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast 11 - 


Yesterday;

Golden ale;

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.91 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.07 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 19.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 17.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 14.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2400.00 g Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 56.5 % 
800.00 g Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 18.8 % 
800.00 g Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 18.8 % 
250.00 g Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 4 5.9 % 
20.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 21.6 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
15.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 5.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 3.2 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 9 - 
15.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Dry Hop 14.0 Da Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 

Next Wednesday;

Saison;

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.91 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.07 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 19.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 17.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 7.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4000.00 g Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 74.8 % 
1000.00 g Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 18.7 % 
200.00 g Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 3.7 % 
150.00 g Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 2.8 % 
45.00 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 5 19.3 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
17.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop 7 4.9 IBUs 
14.00 g Hallertau 2011 [7.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Belgian Style Saison Ale Yeast Blend (Wh Yeast 9 -


----------



## Tony (11/2/12)

i have decided to add 90g of NZ cascade flowers to my APA above, cause i can


----------



## Tony (11/2/12)

Oh slap me pink and call me charlie that smells GOOD


----------



## bconnery (11/2/12)

Time to get another of my sour orange beers down.
They are always a little different, guided a little by what grains I had on hand this time. 
This one will certainly be a little different to the one that was on at the ANHC Club night 2010 but looking forward to having one on tap again. 

Recipe: Sour Orange Saison
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Saison
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 27.00 l 
Boil Size: 35.00 l
Bottling Volume: 27.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 24.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2500.00 g Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 51.5 % 
1500.00 g Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 30.9 % 
500.00 g Brown Sugar, Dark (100.0 EBC) Sugar 6 10.3 % 
200.00 g Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (15.0 EBC) Grain 3 4.1 % 
20.00 g Northern Brewer [8.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 16.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Aramis [8.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 6.1 IBUs 
75.00 g Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (70 Grain 5 1.5 % 
75.00 g Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 4 1.5 % 
900.00 ml Sour Orange Juice (Boil 60.0 mins) Flavor 7 - 
700.00 ml Sour Orange Juice (Boil 0.0 mins) Flavor 11 - 
2.00 tsp Sour Orange Rind (Boil 60.0 mins) Flavor 8 - 

WY3711 French Saison

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 4850.00 g
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.00 l of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C 75 min 


Notes:
------
Boiled rind, 900ml juice, 250g brown sugar and 1L wort for 1hr to caramelise.
The remaining sugar will go in after a few days.


----------



## raven19 (11/2/12)

ben, can you please expand on your chosen oranges for this bad boy?

...

Tomorrow morning for me... :

(HLT on timer. Grain Crushed.)

*Dortmunder*
2124 Yeast
1056 OG
1014 FG

100% Best Pils
Magnum/Target 60min to make total ibu 28 (clean bitterness) Spalt 1g/L at 5mins (low to medium aroma) 90min boil.

Mash 67. (need grainy malt profile to meld with bitterness)


----------



## TasChris (12/2/12)

Brew number 1, Ordinary Bitter, mashed in at 7:30am now chilling before dropping into fermenter will be fermenting by 12:00
Brew number 2, Special Bitter, mashed in at 11am hopefully done and cleaned up by 5pm

Both beers will be fermented with 1968, can't believe how lumpy starter is, I know it floccs but...
Shed is warming up, has now hit 25deg.

Cheer
Chris


----------



## manticle (12/2/12)

manticle said:


> ******* non sealing cubes *******.
> 
> I should have checked. Cube didn't seal, grand cru stinky and now on the hop plants. Thank christ I had extra wort and being a high gravity beer, I made a 4 litre starter so the yeast isn't wasted. I will brew again this Sunday and have the starter ready to go. 8+kg of premium malt wasted.



Re brew. Hung over/ still wasted from Beerfest events so why not do a six step, double decocted brew, mashing in at 11 am?

Work tomorrow should be a breeze.


----------



## jyo (12/2/12)

manticle said:


> Re brew. Hung over/ still wasted from Beerfest events so why not do a six step, double decocted brew, mashing in at 11 am?
> 
> Work tomorrow should be a breeze.



That's the spirit, mate. 

Remember, beer at mash in or it won't work.


----------



## manticle (12/2/12)

Pint glass is full (well empty actually but that's my fault and about to be rectified)


----------



## iralosavic (12/2/12)

raven19 said:


> ben, can you please expand on your chosen oranges for this bad boy?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Just curious what made you decide to call this a Dortmunder - as opposed to just a Bohemian lager? I've always considered Dortmunders to be a maltier, cornier version of a Pilsener, with Dortmund's water profile contributing a fair bit. I'm certainly not saying that this won't be a delicious lager. Perhaps your hop selection is what you believe to take it to Dortmund? I'm a bit vague on hopping within this style - I've just winged it with Noble for bittering and my favourite Pils style flavour hops.

This is my Dortmunder:

85% Pils (I'd consider splitting with around 20-30% Bohemian Pils)
9% Munich I
2% Caramunich I
2% Melanoiden (not necessary if decoting)
2% Wheat Malt

60mins - .5g/L Northen Brewer
60mins - .5g/L Perle
10mins - .4g/L Hallertau
5mins - .4g/L Saaz

WY2042

It's tempting to bring the flavour hops back to flame-out or dry, but I think a Dortmunder should have fairly integrated hop flavours to allow the grains and yeast to take centre stage.


----------



## TasChris (12/2/12)

TasChris said:


> Brew number 1, Ordinary Bitter, mashed in at 7:30am now chilling before dropping into fermenter will be fermenting by 12:00
> Brew number 2, Special Bitter, mashed in at 11am hopefully done and cleaned up by 5pm
> 
> Both beers will be fermented with 1968, can't believe how lumpy starter is, I know it floccs but...
> ...


One of those days, 
Brew 1 was one litre higher than planned pre boil, no big drama, and 2 litres high post chill. A little odd but I did slow my rate of boil down as I have increased batch size and was scared of boil over. Pitched yeast etc brew complete

Brew 2 was bang on pre boil for SG and vol. 
Post chill volume was back up to preboil volume. WTF?
After close examination found that hose to immersion chiller has a split in it and water has leaked into boil kettle.
FAAAARK
I use tank water so both batches maybe contaminated.
Any who, I decided to boil batch number two again for 30 mins to re sterilise.
Beer is going to be a bit out of wack but have done recalc to try and compensate increase in bitterness with some DME 
Unfortunately I have no hops left so aroma and flavour will be non existant.
I decided to boil hard to dry and drive down vol and increase colour as beer will end up a bit thinner and guess what, mother of a boil over.

If I brewed more often this wouldn't happen. I blame SWMBO
Cheers
Chris


----------



## bconnery (12/2/12)

raven19 said:


> ben, can you please expand on your chosen oranges for this bad boy?


Raven,
These are a variety of citrus called a Rangpur Lime, or a Mandarin Lime. They look like mostly like an orange, but have an intense sourness. 
It's easier to just called them a sour orange generally. 
I have a ready supply of them but i haven't seen them anywhere commercially in Australia. 
I use them as a way of souring a beer without introducing any brett etc. 

I use them always in a belgian sort of beer, Ross of Craftbrewer made a Sour Chocolate Porter with the ones I gave him...


----------



## Spiesy (12/2/12)

got my KPA (Cocko's house brew) on tap, and a Stone & Wood PA clone in the fermenter... looking forward to having 2 (hopefully) nice beers on tap next weekend - which will be a first for me.


----------



## malt_shovel (12/2/12)

Last night's efforts...missed a few points and a couple of litres but still made beer, so all good.

*Munich Faux Lager* (Oktoberfest/Marzen)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.69 %
Colour (SRM): 10.5 (EBC): 20.7
Bitterness (IBU): 30.6 (Tinseth)

97% Munich I
3% Caramunich I

2.2 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

0.1 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 68C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Danstar Nottingham

Notes: 22:30 11-2-2012: 39ltrs of 1.052 Pitched with Nottingham Fridge set to 15oC.


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bradsbrew (12/2/12)

Tinkered with the new HERMS set up today ready for the APA listed above but checked the ingredients and my cascade supply is at 0%  . So I will brew an ESB instead

*13/02/12 ESB proposed*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 60.0
Total Grain (kg): 13.000
Total Hops (g): 540.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 10.1 (EBC): 19.9
Bitterness (IBU): 44.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 81
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Munich I (38.46%)
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (26.92%)
2.500 kg Golden Promise Malt (19.23%)
1.500 kg Wheat Malt (11.54%)
0.500 kg Crystal 120 (3.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
60.0 g Willamette Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
60.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
40.0 g Willamette Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
120.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
60.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1 g/L)
200.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (3.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 80 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Aroma and dry hops split between 3 cubes
Aroma hops added to 3 cubes at transfer
Dry hops added to fermenter at day 3 

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## going down a hill (12/2/12)

I'm making this one for Golden Plains music festival, it's in a month, hopefully it will be drinkable in that time. It's going in plastic (no glass rule). I did bottle 7ish litres into plastic of my marris otter / ekg smash for back up. I can't believe I didn't look at a calender.

*Golden Plains Bonnie Prince Beery*. 
Kolsch

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.519
Total Hops (g): 115.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 3.7 (EBC): 7.3
Bitterness (IBU): 30.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.805 kg Pilsner (84.2%)
0.476 kg Munich I (10.53%)
0.238 kg Wheat Malt (5.27%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
27.0 g Pacific Hallertau Pellet (4.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
30.0 g Pacific Hallertau Pellet (4.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
30.0 g Saaz Pellet (2.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
14.0 g Pacific Hallertau Pellet (4.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)
14.0 g Saaz Pellet (2.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
0.5 g Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with WLP029 - German Ale/Kolsch

*Notes*
----------------
1/18/2012 10:19:42 PM : Went to do a mash out but only got to 72c for 10 mins couldn't be stuffed!
2/12/2012 6:08:16 PM : 23l of clear wort into fermenter at 1.046 lots of trub left in the fermenter. Yeast added will be left at 20c until activity then will drop to 18c.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## elec (14/2/12)

End of the boil of a 42l batch of a bland , watery, tomcat piss coloured Mexican lager h34r: for a friend's upcoming birthday.

5.5 kg BB Ale
2.5 kg Flaked maize
2 kg cooked ricez
300g Carared
20 g of Magnum ( bittering addition only ) to 17 IBU's
Will use S189 @ 15 deg C

(Thanks for the recipe, Ross)

I overcooked the rice, and it turned the mash into a frickin porrige type slop that took hours to sparge. Should get good efficiency though, judging by what was left in the tun.

The things we do for mates.............


----------



## raven19 (15/2/12)

iralosavic said:


> Just curious what made you decide to call this a Dortmunder



Sorry on the delayed response. I did contemplate adding in some munich, but was looking for more the traditional 'grainy malt' flavour in my attempt to brew to the style guidelines on this one.

As such 100% Pils malt with a higher mash temp to get some maltiness hopefully from the Pils.

Went Spalt late as I had no Saaz at the time and was looking for a little spiciness from it. Clean bittering addition at 60 just to get my desired ibu.

Based this recipe around lengthy discussions with a few fellow brewers.


----------



## raven19 (15/2/12)

bconnery said:


> Raven,
> These are a variety of citrus called a Rangpur Lime, or a Mandarin Lime. They look like mostly like an orange, but have an intense sourness.
> It's easier to just called them a sour orange generally.
> I have a ready supply of them but i haven't seen them anywhere commercially in Australia.
> ...



Thanks BC - might pop you thru a PM on this. Your Sour Choc Orange brew always gets me excited when I see it in your sig!!!


----------



## Thefatdoghead (15/2/12)

Hope I have the right what are you brewing thread!! looks like it haha.

Tomorrow. 
Pliny the elder clone from brewing classic styles.


Total for 1.0 batch: 45L
10.0 kg BB Ale Malt
1.35 kg CBW Pilsen Light Powder (Dry Malt Extract)
0.45 kg Pale Wheat Malt
0.45 caramunich III 
1.35 kg Corn Sugar
113.0 g Warrior (16.0%)
113.0 g Chinook (11.8%)
210.13 g Simcoe (13.0%)
237.89 g Columbus (15.0%)
225.99 g Centennial (10.0%)
400ml slurry WYeast 1272 American Ale II @ 19deg 

OG: 1.080
FG: 1.013

I subbed the Crystal 40 with Caramunich III. 2 would have been the go so I read but all I have is III so see how it goes. Just don't want to much caramel and never used caramunich III. Also recipe uses 1056 but I like 1272 so im going with that. First IIPA and it's over 250 IBU wish me luck!


----------



## malt_shovel (15/2/12)

Gav80 said:


> Hope I have the right what are you brewing thread!! looks like it haha.
> 
> Tomorrow.
> Pliny the elder clone from brewing classic styles.
> ...



Any particular reason you want to use the extract? May aswell just throw in some more grain and leave the extract until you have a pre-boil gravity to then see if you need to bump the gravity with the LDME.

Also not sure on the times you are adding your hops, but to get 250 IBU I imagine they are fairly early on in the boil. I would be a fair worried about balance on this beast if that is the case given you have a fairly low FG.

Would be interested to hear how this turns out.


----------



## NickB (15/2/12)

Give us some addition times Gav!

Looks the goods though. In my opinion, too many hops is never enough 

Cheers!


----------



## Cocko (16/2/12)

Gav80 said:


> Hope I have the right what are you brewing thread!! looks like it haha.



Of course you do!

Lets do Bribes proud while he is off on his 'adventures' and build this thread for him h34r: 

BTW: Drop the Columbus by at least half and double the cents!

BGIAC.


----------



## NickB (16/2/12)

Yep, agree with Cocko! Columbus is great for buttering, but Centennial is a MUCh better aroma/flavour hop. Unless you like 'Resiny'.

Cheers


----------



## Thefatdoghead (16/2/12)

I didn't put the hop addition times in because there are so many additions. I am having to use the extract to get to 1080 because it's in my braumeister but i'll just use as needed. The FG is so high to keep the beer drinkable. 
Anyway i'll mash in then add the additions on here
Cheers


----------



## Thefatdoghead (16/2/12)

Gav80 said:


> Hope I have the right what are you brewing thread!! looks like it haha.
> 
> Tomorrow.
> Pliny the elder clone from brewing classic styles.
> ...


----------



## Malted (16/2/12)

Gav80 said:


> I didn't put the hop addition times in because there are so many additions. I am having to use the extract to get to 1080 because it's in my braumeister but i'll just use as needed. The FG is so high to keep the beer drinkable.
> Anyway i'll mash in then add the additions on here
> Cheers




I reckon 1.080 is achievable in a 50L BM without DME or sugar, you just have to reduce the output volume. Perhaps a longer boil or mash in with 45-50L instead of 53-55L? 
>900g of hops, I love it. You may lose more to kettle trub than you might think, particularly if using whole hop cones/plugs. 

In the BM I have done 1.082 OG - 1.014 FG with 100 IBU and it seems nicely balanced.


----------



## sponge (16/2/12)

Planning on doing a barley wine on Saturday with cracking the grain tonight or tomorrow

21L
70% Ale
10% Vienna
10% Munich
6% Rye
3% Crystal
1% Choc

CTZ @ FWH
2g/L each Cascade, Centennial & Chinook @ 20min
2g/L each Cascade, Centennial & Chinook @ 5min
2g/L each Cascade, Centennial & Chinook @ Flameout

OG 1.100
IBU 100

Mash @ 66'C
120min Boil

US-05


Sponge


----------



## evildrakey (16/2/12)

I've doing a Medieval Unhopped Ale. Although we only have one Gruit recipe recorded, I'm using the general ideas of what they did for Gruit ales...

Here's the planned recipe to be done this Sunday...

Okay - Pulling out the herbs and ingredients for this weekend's Gruit Ale. At this stage it's looking like:

5 Gallons
6Kg Thomas Fawcett Marris Otter Floor sprouted malt.
1Kg Weyermanns Smoked Malt
1Kg Oatmeal
Wyeast 3763PC - Roeselare Ale Yeast (http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1643)

Single stage decoction mash. Water to be adjusted from Mt Crosby (Brisbane) to Burton on Trent.


Spices (all dried) in a 90mil boil:

10g Wormwood (Artemisia absinthium)
5g Agrimony (Agrimonia eupatoria)
5g Lady's Mantle (Alchemilla alpina)
5g Angelica Root (Angelica archangelica)
5g Hyssop (Hyssopus officinalis)
5g Yarrow (Achillea millefolium)
5g Sticky Willy (Galium aparine)
5g Rue (Ruta graveolens)
5g Rosehips (Rosa gallica)
20g Meadowsweet (Filipendula ulmaria)
10g Vervain (Verbena officinalis)
10g Monk's Pepper (Vitex agnus-castus)
10g Elecampane (Inula helenium)
30g Fresh Rosemary (Rosmarinus officinalis) 
10g Dried Elderberries (Sambucus nigra)
10g Dried Juniper Berries (Juniperus communis)
20g Chamomile Flowers (Matricaria recutita)
20g Coriander Seed (Coriandrum sativum)
6 Saffron Threads (Crocus sativus)
6 Drops Sweet Orange Oil (Citrus Sinensis)


----------



## Thefatdoghead (16/2/12)

Malted said:


> I reckon 1.080 is achievable in a 50L BM without DME or sugar, you just have to reduce the output volume. Perhaps a longer boil or mash in with 45-50L instead of 53-55L?
> >900g of hops, I love it. You may lose more to kettle trub than you might think, particularly if using whole hop cones/plugs.
> 
> In the BM I have done 1.082 OG - 1.014 FG with 100 IBU and it seems nicely balanced.


Yeah man I didn't want to **** around today and I really wanted my full volume. I can't see any problem in using premium LDME and I only ended up using 1kg. I got my 84% efficiency and she's got 30 minutes in the boil to go. 
It will be darker than the recipe at 11SRM because of the CaraMunich III I think. All I'll be worried about now is getting that FG to 1.013 and that the caramunich III doesnt make it to sweet.
Cheers


----------



## mckenry (16/2/12)

Took the day off.
Brewing AIPA.
Looking fwd to this after Feb is over!!


Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (P): 14.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.70 %
Colour (SRM): 5.5 (EBC): 10.8
Bitterness (IBU): 50.5 (Average)

73.09% Pilsner
14.92% Wheat Malt
3.89% Caramunich I
3.26% Carapils (Dextrine)
2.49% Acidulated Malt
2.35% Munich I

1.5 g/L Bravo (14.3% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L B Saaz (6.6% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Cascade US (5% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L B Saaz (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1 g/L Cascade US (5.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.1 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Gelatin @ 0 Days (Secondary)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


----------



## iralosavic (16/2/12)

I'd love to taste this one mmm​


malt_shovel said:


> Last night's efforts...missed a few points and a couple of litres but still made beer, so all good.
> 
> *Munich Faux Lager* (Oktoberfest/Marzen)
> 
> ...


----------



## iralosavic (16/2/12)

Thanks for sharing, mate. I've taken it all onboard. I hope you get the degree of malt and grain you're after from the high single infusion. Let us know how it turns out ​


raven19 said:


> Sorry on the delayed response. I did contemplate adding in some munich, but was looking for more the traditional 'grainy malt' flavour in my attempt to brew to the style guidelines on this one.
> 
> As such 100% Pils malt with a higher mash temp to get some maltiness hopefully from the Pils.
> 
> ...


----------



## manticle (16/2/12)

If it counts for anything , my vote goes with using III. There's no real need to start new threads for this - if I remember someone's recipe that looked good (or even one of mine), I'd prefer just to hunt through the one thread for it.

It's not a scroll down website which is where I think splitting off these kinds of ongoing threads work.

MOD Edit - moved all relevant posts from other thread here and hidden old thread.


----------



## jyo (18/2/12)

Hoping to have this cubed before 12 tonight! This should clean out some of my English hops that have been begging me for awhile now. 

*Pom IPA Challenger and EKG*
English IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.890
Total Hops (g): 225.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.89 %
Colour (SRM): 11.9 (EBC): 23.4
Bitterness (IBU): 50.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.400 kg Golden Promise Malt (91.68%)
0.200 kg Biscuit (3.4%)
0.170 kg Crystal 120 (2.89%)
0.120 kg Caraaroma (2.04%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
40.0 g Challenger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
20.0 g Challenger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
40.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
60.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3% Alpha) @ whirlpool (Boil) (2.6 g/L)
25.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66.5C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale (yeast cake)


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## going down a hill (18/2/12)

evildrakey said:


> I've doing a Medieval Unhopped Ale. Although we only have one Gruit recipe recorded, I'm using the general ideas of what they did for Gruit ales...
> 
> Here's the planned recipe to be done this Sunday...
> 
> ...


That looks like an interseting brew, as a side note on the yeast you are using, it states that it takes up to 18 months for the yeast to do it's thing. Will the beer be able to last that long with nout any hops? No point getting medieval on the beer for it to go off.


----------



## jlm (18/2/12)

Today I mostly be brewing something like a smaller version of 8 Wired's Saison Sauvin. 

Boil Size: 29.34 l
Post Boil Volume: 21.84 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 14.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.6 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 80.0 % 
0.70 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 14.0 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 3 6.0 % 
13.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 19.4 IBUs 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 5 11.1 IBUs 
5.00 g Motueka [7.30 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 2.4 IBUs 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 4.7 IBUs 
10.00 g Motueka [7.30 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 1.9 IBUs 
1.0 pkg French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) [50.28 Yeast 9 - 

Late additions are actually FO and cube, NC adjusted.


----------



## Fish13 (18/2/12)

I am brewing this wednesday

3kg boy
2.6kg girl

don't know what time but the time is booked from 4pm tuesday and all day wednesday

also ordered this

Imperial IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.311
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.078 (P): 18.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.020 (P): 5.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.66 %
Colour (SRM): 10.3 (EBC): 20.3
Bitterness (IBU): 114.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.834 kg Pale Ale Malt (91%)
0.159 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (3%)
0.159 kg Crystal 90 (3%)
0.159 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (3%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.7 g/L)
15.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
15.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
2.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jyo (18/2/12)

Good luck, Dave!

F##kn shitbags! I remembered that last weekend my HLT tripped out with a strange noise noise at mash out. Just filled it up to check for my brew tonight and we have smoke and burnt wires. The element is only about a year old!


----------



## kyleg (18/2/12)

Brewing this at the moment. About half hour left in the mash. Have thrown the hop schedule together a bit wishy washy. I'm pretty new to making my own recipes. Brewmate gives me an IBU of 73.6, with my bittering additions at 30 mins. Will magnum at 15 mins be too late? 

Will be splitting the batch into two cubes (no chill), and doing the 0 min additions as a mini boil on the day that i choose to ferment. One batch is for a friend and will be the standard hop bill and fermented with US-05. In the other batch I'm thinking of replacing the 0 min galaxy additions with some sorachi ace maybe, and fermenting with Wyeast 3724 Belgian Saison. Just as an experiment. As i say this is all more or less guess work. Let me know what you think. Will magnum at 15 mins be too late?

*Bondi IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 5.9 (EBC): 11.6
Bitterness (IBU): 73.6 (Average)

97.5% Pale Malt
2.5% Caramunich I

0.4 g/L Galaxy (12.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Magnum (13% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Centennial (10.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Galaxy (12.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Magnum (13% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Centennial (10.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (12.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## goldstar (18/2/12)

I got up early this morning and have just finished brewing this: -

Recipe: GSB Irish Red v2 
Style: Irish Red Ale 
Recipe Specifications 
-------------------------- 
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
OG: 1.057 
FG: 1.014 
Estimated Color: 34 EBC 
Estimated IBU: 35 IBUs 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 % 
Mash Efficiency: 89 % 
Boil Time: 90 Minutes 

Ingredients: 
------------ 
Amt Name %/IBU 
4.54 kg Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) 84.00%
0.27 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) 5.00%
0.27 kg Caramalt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) 5.00%
0.27 kg Pale Crystal Malt (Thomas Fawcett) 5.00%
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (1200.0 EBC) 1.00%
16.00 g Northern Brewer - Add at 60 [15.00 %] 26 IBUs 
21.00 g Fuggles - NZ - Add at 20 [5.20 %] 9 IBUs 
1.00 tsp BrewBrite (Boil 10.0 mins) 
2.0 pkg West Yorkshire Ale Yeast (Wyeast #1469) 

---------------------------- 
Name Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest 55.0 C 10 min 
Mash Step 67.0 C 70 min 
Mash Step 72.0 C 20 min 
Mash Out 76.0 C 5 min 

The mash was running nice and clear





It was looking good on the red front from the first runnings




Although from the hydro sample it could be a nice copper colour. I will have to see what the yeasties do to do the EBC. Got better efficiency than I was expecting too.


Now I'm enjoying a freshly kegged American Brown Ale. I like weekends! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Nick JD (18/2/12)

Crushing grain now on this:

Boh Pils 17L

3.5kg Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner

Dough in 42C, to 52C over 10 minutes, to 62C (thick decoction pulled and boiled for 25 minutes), added back to 72C for 25 minutes (mashout decoction pulled and brought to boil) to 78C and bag pulled. I have a bottle of budvar to compare colour - last time I went too dark ~10 EBC.

35g CZ Saaz 90 Minutes
30g CZ Saaz 20 Minutes

4L Wyeast 2000 @ 12C


----------



## manticle (18/2/12)

jlm said:


> Today I mostly be brewing


----------



## fraser_john (18/2/12)

Made one large 60 litre wort and split into two thirty litre brews, each as follows, just started the boil on the second one:

*English Ale*
Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
61.0 2.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
24.4 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 24
4.9 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
2.4 0.10 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 118
2.4 0.10 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350
4.9 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Magnum Pellet 13.00 28.4 60 min.
15.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 3.50 3.9 30 min.
20.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 3.50 2.7 15 min.
30.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 3.50 2.5 5 min.
30.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 3.50 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
-----
WYeast 1469PC West Yorkshire


_*and*_


*American Ale*
Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
61.0 2.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
24.4 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 24
4.9 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
2.4 0.10 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 118
2.4 0.10 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350
4.9 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Magnum Pellet 13.00 18.9 60 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 9.8 20 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 5.6 20 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 4.2 5 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Chinook Pellet 13.00 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast
-----
WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico


----------



## manticle (18/2/12)

2 apas.

An epic mayhem tribute/homage detailed here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=51000

And another apa, probably the one I make with chinook, amarillo and cascade/centennial detailed here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1276

Reason for two apas is mainly that I've run out of yeast but have access to some 1272 slurry as I just bottled a cascade/chinook apa today.

Once I get my finances sorted and can afford ingredients again (mid next week) I'll be setting myself up for a stint of porter and stout brewing.


----------



## winkle (18/2/12)

manticle said:


>




I now need to brew a batch of Pissi Beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (18/2/12)

One more. Slightly OT but involves booze and is therefore acceptable:


----------



## jlm (18/2/12)

Perhaps more off topic but makes kittens easier to get into the airlock and involves Paul Whitehouse:


----------



## raven19 (18/2/12)

goldstar said:


> I got up early this morning and have just finished brewing this: -
> 
> Recipe: GSB Irish Red v2
> 
> View attachment 52453



Cracking colour on that brew Goldstar!


----------



## waggastew (19/2/12)

Chinook Hop Harvest Ale - Extract APA/AIPA brewed with my homegrown 2012 Chinook

1.5kg LDME
1.5kg Coopers Light LME
400g Carahell, steeped
100g dark crystal, steeped
20g dried homegrown Chinook, 60mins
15g dried homegrown Chinook, 15mins
10g freshly picked homegrown Chinook, 10mins
5g freshly picked homegrown Chinook, 5mins

1tsp of Gypsum, 60mins
1/2tsp yeast nutrient, 15mins
1/2 whirlfloc tablet, 15mins

5L boil then made upto 21L

SG 1053, FG1013 (predicted), 5.9%ABV in the bottle

Pitched slurry from a 3.5L starter of WY1272 American Ale II
Fermented at 17degC

The freshly picked hops





Chock full-o-hops


----------



## argon (19/2/12)

Decided I need to brew for some rellies for a party in about a month. So gonna do a big batch of Bitter


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Landlord 5
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 57.00 l 
Boil Size: 65.20 l
Bottling Volume: 54.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 10.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
11.11 kg Ale - Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (3 Grain 3 96.0 % 
0.46 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 4 4.0 % 
90.00 g East Kent Goldings - NB 2009 [5.00 %] - Hop 5 19.6 IBUs 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 6 - 
60.00 g East Kent Goldings - NB 2009 [5.00 %] - Hop 7 10.0 IBUs 
60.00 g East Kent Goldings (Plugs) - CB 2010 [5. Hop 8 6.5 IBUs 
60.00 g Aurora Hops (Super Styrian) - CB 2009 [ Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) [2000 Yeast 10 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 11 - 
30.00 g Aurora Hops (Super Styrian) - CB 2009 [ Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 11.58 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 31.26 l of water at 72.6 C 65.0 C 90 min 


Notes:
------



Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sponge (19/2/12)

Barley wine has been brewed for xmas yesterday. Didn't look like I hit my targets and may have only got 1.085-90 for the OG... pretty depressing efficiency, but didn't expect anything real high for a high gravity brew. Might just bump it up with a little DME on fermentation as it will most probably need the extra malt for all the late hop additions and NC. Ill just give it a taste before pitching and adjust if required.

21L

7.5kg ale
1kg munich
1kg vienna
0.7kg rye
0.3 crystal
0.1 choc

10g CTZ @ FWH
60g Centennial, cascade & Chinook @ 10
60g Centennial, cascade & Chinook @ 5
60g Centennial, cascade & Chinook @ FO
60g Centennial, cascade & Chinook @ WP
60g Centennial, cascade & Chinook @ cube

US05


----------



## Brewer_010 (19/2/12)

As soon as I get some time I'm doing this partial mash stout to start using up some left over DME: 

Recipe: Stout
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Stout
TYPE: Partial Mash
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.29 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 77.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.78 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 EBC) Dry Extract 39.56 % 
1.30 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.0 EBC) Grain 28.89 % 
0.70 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 15.56 % 
0.29 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 6.44 % 
0.28 kg Carabohemian (190.0 EBC) Grain 6.22 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBGrain 3.33 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [13.00 %] (40 min) Hops 28.1 IBU 
40.00 gm Ahtanum [5.20 %] (30 min) Hops 15.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs English Ale (White Labs #WLP002) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 2.72 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
45 min Mash In Add 7.09 L of water at 77.0 C 70.0 C


----------



## bconnery (19/2/12)

Saison to go on the yeast cake of last week's brew. 
3711 in Brisbane summer heat had not trouble getting down to 1006 inside a week. Might have further to go but it will do. 
I'll rack it off and cold condition it for a little before bottling and kegging. 

Recipe: Saison
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Saison
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 27.00 l 
Boil Size: 35.00 l
Bottling Volume: 27.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 10.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1700.00 g Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 32.7 % 
200.00 g Carahell (Weyermann) (27.0 EBC) Grain 3 3.8 % 
1.0 pkg French Saison (Seasonal) (Wyeast Labs #3 Yeast 6 - 
3300.00 g Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 63.5 % 
20.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 22.7 IBUs 
30.00 g Aramis [8.20 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 5 1.1 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5200.00 g
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 l of water at 69.5 C 64.0 C 75 min


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/12)

bconnery said:


> Saison to go on the yeast cake of last week's brew.
> 3711 in Brisbane summer heat had not trouble getting down to 1006 inside a week. Might have further to go but it will do.
> I'll rack it off and cold condition it for a little before bottling and kegging.
> 
> ...


aftershave in beer? Struggling fir aroma ben lol !! Never.seen those hops before. Nice simple tasty looking saison


----------



## Fish13 (19/2/12)

http://omgbeer.blogspot.com.au/2011/06/new...ramis-hops.html

sounds very interesting...


----------



## manticle (19/2/12)

manticle said:


> Re brew. Hung over/ still wasted from Beerfest events so why not do a six step, double decocted brew, mashing in at 11 am?
> 
> Work tomorrow should be a breeze.




Glad I made the effort. Currently conditioning at ferment temp post FG and tastes fantastic. Can't wait till it's actually in the bottle (will be lagering for 3 weeks so it will be a while).


----------



## NickB (20/2/12)

Finished this batch up a little while ago. 2 cubes filled, one will be fermented out, then split into 2x 10L secondaries, one with 2.4kg Blackberries, one with 2.4kg Cherries. Both will be entered in the BABBs Mash Paddle this April. 

Gave the new kettle a run today... 95L cheapy Chinese Stainless pot, 2x 2200 KegKing Weldless Elements, 3 piece Ball Valve, stainless everything  Got spot on the volume, and over gravity, so I'm stoked!

Recipe: Blackberry Porter (BABBs Mash Paddle 2012)
Style: 12A-Porter-Brown Porter

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.035 SG
Expected OG: 1.044 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 4.3 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 29.6
Expected Color: 39.2 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Golden Promise 7.250 kg (86.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Dark Crystal 0.400 kg (4.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.200 kg (2.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.200 kg (2.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.150 kg (1.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Black Malt 0.150 kg (1.8 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Bramling Cross (5.0 % alpha) 45 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
UK Kent Golding (4.7 % alpha) 45 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Calcium Chloride 4 g used In Mash
Gypsum 4 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 1 g used In Mash
BrewBrite 4 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1056-American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins

Recipe Notes
Rack 10L to secondary on 1.2kg Blackberries&nbsp;<br>Rack 10L to secondary on 1.2kg Cherries


Cheers!


----------



## elec (20/2/12)

This one is my virgin " own recipe", hopefully drinkable by the 17th march

Logan O'Malley's Old Abysmal v2

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 12.8 (EBC): 25.2
Bitterness (IBU): 30.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

78.65% Pale Malt
7.87% Caraaroma
6.74% Flaked Barley
4.49% Carared
2.25% Biscuit

0.5 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with WLP004 - Irish Ale

Fingers crossed

Regards


----------



## winkle (21/2/12)

Hopefully this will be brewed before Friday,

*Atomium Blonde* 
Belgian Blond Ale 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 32.13 l : 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.86 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 85.0 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 62.0 % 
0.40 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 3 6.2 % 
1.70 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 26.4 % 
0.35 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 4 5.4 % 
45.00 g Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 22.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Aurora [8.25 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Aurora [8.25 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 7 - 
0.29 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 11 - 
1.0 pkg Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) [124.21 ml] Yeast 10 - 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.065 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.3 %
Bitterness: 22.0 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 10.8 EBC 

If I get through customs on the Captian Cook Bridge, I'll ditch the 3522 for Wyeast 3538PC - Leuven Pale Ale


----------



## Thefatdoghead (21/2/12)

Brewed this today.

Chai tea Brown ale Copy

Author: Gordon S pg 212

BJCP: Northern English Brown Ale
Type: All Grain
OG-1.048
FG-1.015
Created: 17/11/11 10:13 AM
Modified: 21/02/12 5:32 PM

Total for 1.0 batch: 50L
3.41 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
3.41 kg Vienna Malt
0.86 kg Melanoidin Malt
0.86 kg Carared
0.86 kg Crystal Medium
0.21 kg Chocolate Malt
0.64 kg Oats Flaked
0.43 kg Lactose
189.43 mL White Labs WLP002 English Ale
70.0 g Spalt Spalter (4.5%) to 18 IBU

Put into 2 cubes 

Chai Tea to add after fermentation to taste.

1 vanilla bean split and scraped 
2 cinnamon sticks
2 inch piece of ginger peeled and sliced
5 whole cloves
2 star anise
24 green cardemom pods
1 black cardomom pod, split
2 tsp black pepper corns
1/2 whole nutmeg roughly chopped
1/4 tsp fennel seads.


----------



## drew9242 (21/2/12)

winkle said:


> Hopefully this will be brewed before Friday,
> 
> *Atomium Blonde*
> Belgian Blond Ale
> ...



I'm about to make a starter of the 3538 for a Belgian pale ale I'm brewing this arvo. Seeing this I might do a Belgian blonde after and use the trub for that as well.


----------



## NickB (21/2/12)

Good to see you using up some of the Aromatic Malt Perry


----------



## winkle (21/2/12)

NickB said:


> Good to see you using up some of the Aromatic Malt Perry



Its gotta go somewhere


----------



## Adam Howard (21/2/12)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Flanders Red
Brewer: Adam
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Flanders Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.05L
Post Boil Volume: 43.68 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 46.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 39.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated Color: 26.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.9 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.80 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 32.5 % 
3.80 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 32.5 % 
2.50 kg  Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 21.4 % 
0.40 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (37.4 EBC) Grain 4 3.4 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 5 3.4 % 
0.40 kg Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC) Grain 6 3.4 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7 3.4 % 
15.00 g Pacific Gem [15.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 16.4 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Roselare Belgian Blend (Wyeast Labs #376 Yeast 9 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 11.70 kg

So the weekend before last I did that beer on my new brew rig, chilled half into a glass carboy and began filling a cube with the other 'half'. Turns out I stuffed up my pre-boil volume (no wet run) and ended up with about 15 litres in the cube. Boiled a kettle and filled the cube to about 17 and squeezed the sides in as best as possible but knew that it wasn't enough for a batch. Roeselare went into the carboy and took off wonderfully.

I decided the weekend just gone that I wasn't going to have a chance to use the Wyeast Belgian Saison pack I had in the fridge due to the temp in Gembrook not being hot enough this summer so I thought "hmm, could chuck that in that wort." Decided that if I was going to turn it into a Saison it'd need some more bittering and also due to the dilution I'd want to bump up the gravity a bit. Made a starter yesterday, boiled up 4.5L of water with 380g LMDE, added 20g of Pacific Gem at 12 mins and then 300g dextrose at 5 mins. Dumped in 10g of Pacific Gem at flameout and allowed to sit. Didn't have a bit enough funnel for flow out of a cube (yet) so I cut a 1.25L coke bottle down. Tipped about half of the cubes contents into another carboy, tipped the hot wort into the cube and then poured all the rest into the carboy, pitched yeast and bam off we go. Starting gravity is around 1.062-65. Not the ideal gravity nor fermentable extract for a Saison but I'm thinking the dextrose will help to dry it out a bit. Pretty excited to see how it ends up actually. Wort out of the cube tasted delicious!






Next to an Oatmeal Stout. As you can see it's a bit darker than a normal Saison but what the hell. Really loving carboys.


----------



## argon (21/2/12)

Got some of those free glasses from BWS and a sixer of LCPA, so decided to brew another double batch of LFPA, simplified cause i'm lazy. Also wasn't happy with the last lot. Seemed to be some yeast issues, so this time throwing more yeast at it.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Little Fella's Pale Ale
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Boil Size: 53.11 l
Bottling Volume: 41.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 5.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
8.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
2.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
7.20 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4 73.5 % 
1.00 kg Munich I Malt (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5 10.2 % 
0.50 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 7 5.1 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 6 10.2 % 
0.10 kg Acidulated Malt (Weyermann) (2.3 SRM) Grain 8 1.0 % 
56.00 g East Kent Goldings - NB 2009 [5.00 %] - Hop 10 15.5 IBUs 
8.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 9 - 
60.00 g Cascade - HD 2011 [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 m Hop 11 7.0 IBUs 
60.00 g Chinook - HD 2011 [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 12 12.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 15 - 
40.00 g Cascade - HD 2011 [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Chinook - HD 2011 [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 5. Hop 17 0.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Cascade - HD 2011 [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 mi Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Chinook - HD 2011 [10.00 %] - Boil 0.0 m Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 9.80 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 27.99 l of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 60 min 


Notes:
------
28/04/11 200DLs

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

Type:	All grain
Size:	32 liters
Color: 16 HCU (~10 SRM) 
Bitterness: 49 IBU
OG:	1.065
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	6.8% v/v (5.3% w/w)
Grain:	7.25kg Simpsons Golden Promise
1.5kg Weyerman Munich
300g simpsons crystal 70-80L
350g Briess victory
Mash: 55 mins,70% efficiency, 
TEMP: 63/72/78
TIME: 45/10/10
Boil: 90 minutes
SG 1.052, 40 liters
Hops:	40g Northern brewer (9.8% AA, 60 min.)(FWH)
4g simcoe (12.6% AA, 25 min.)
4g citra (13.9% AA, 25 min.)
4g simcoe (12.6% AA, 20 min.)
4g citra (13.9% AA, 20 min.)
4g simcoe (12.6% AA, 15 min.)
4g citra (13.9% AA, 15 min.)
4g simcoe (12.6% AA, 10 min.)
4g citra (13.9% AA, 10 min.)
4g simcoe (12.6% AA, 5 min.)
4g citra (13.9% AA, 5 min.)
4g simcoe (aroma)
4g citra (aroma)

1272

2g CaCl2 and 3g CaSO4 to mash and boil.


Dry hop 1g per litre total split 50:50 Citra:simcoe

First time using citra or simcoe so I hope I like them. What's other people's experience with them as a bittering hop? Have read they can be harsh used early (hence the Northern Brewer - normally my bittering hops makes an appearance somewhere in the flavour additions too).


----------



## bum (26/2/12)

Simcoe is magic at any point in the boil. Haven't bittered with citra but a little late in the boil goes a long way for me - perhaps it's just not my hop.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/2/12)

bconnery said:


> Style: Saison
> TYPE: All Grain
> Taste: (35.0)
> 
> ...



Interested to see others using wy3711 with big hops! I'm doing Saison number 4 today and actually bittering with some galaxy, my second one used nelson sav though and it seems to complement the character of the yeast really well (what little character you get from the hops on top of such a monster of a yeast - I tend to FWH and then 90 min boil). I've also done a couple with just EKG and styrians..they are all too young to comment on yet as I've smashed them out fairly close together.


----------



## jyo (26/2/12)

bum said:


> Simcoe is magic at any point in the boil. Haven't bittered with citra but a little late in the boil goes a long way for me - perhaps it's just not my hop.



Oh yeaaahhh. I haven't brewed with Citra yet but sampled a couple using it. Simcoe is just an amazing all purpose hop.


----------



## brettprevans (26/2/12)

manticle said:


> .)
> 
> First time using citra or simcoe so I hope I like them. What's other people's experience with them as a bittering hop? Have read they can be harsh used early (hence the Northern Brewer - normally my bittering hops makes an appearance somewhere in the flavour additions too).


I love citra. Dont think its harsh to bitter with. I did an almost citra smash (ale & buscuit only). And it was full on but great. ill pour a bottle off the keg and bring it to next melb brewers mtg.

And well, simcoe is awsome. I need to buy a pound of it


----------



## brettprevans (26/2/12)

argon said:


> Got some of those free glasses from BWS and a sixer of LCPA, so decided to brew another double batch of LFPA, simplified cause i'm lazy. Also wasn't happy with the last lot. Seemed to be some yeast issues, so this time throwing more yeast at it.
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Little Fella's Pale Ale
> ...


im interested that ur using acidulated in this. What r u hoping to get from it? Ive seen it used in sours, saisons, stoits but not pales.


----------



## JoeF (26/2/12)

evildrakey said:


> I've doing a Medieval Unhopped Ale. Although we only have one Gruit recipe recorded, I'm using the general ideas of what they did for Gruit ales...
> 
> Here's the planned recipe to be done this Sunday...
> 
> ...




Wow. I'm hoping you've got a feast lined up with whole legs of roasted animals, plenty of wenches, a lute and a jester when you drink it!'

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## black_labb (26/2/12)

black_labb said:


> Brewed a midstrength brown ale.
> Decided to caramelise 3.5L of the first runnings as I want a fair bit of body to the beer. I was a bit ambitious while being inattentive and caramelised turned to burnt. I added what dissolved into some hot water and left the rest behind. Might make it a bit of a "roasty" flavour but that shouldn't cause any major issues. I tasted it and it didn't taste any more than mildly roasty. The bits stuck to the bottom of the pot were a different story though.
> 
> 
> ...




Was really excited for the english one, but It ended up with a healthy culture of bacteria floating on the top. I noticed the o ring I had holding the glad wrap over the top had some mould growing on it just after opening the top for a hydro sample, which I suspect fell in. The fermentor and the o ring are now sitting in bleach while the beer is down the toilet. Smelled absolutely beautiful too  

I didn't really have enough bottles anyway as I have 75L of big belgians ageing. Need to get some more bottles so I have more ready for everyday drinkers.


----------



## Florian (26/2/12)

These are about to be dumped into a NC cube full of 90 degree unhopped wort. 

150g Saaz plugs :icon_drool2:


----------



## bignath (26/2/12)

Just finished cleaning up and packing down after a double batch of this:

It's my house beer at the moment. Really simple and very, very sessionable.



Anzac Ale V6.0

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (P): 2.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.94 %
Colour (SRM): 4.5 (EBC): 8.9
Bitterness (IBU): 35.4 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

91.07% Barret Burston Pale Ale Malt
8.93% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.7 g/L Nelson Sauvin (12.3% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Nelson Sauvin (12.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Danstar Nottingham


----------



## bignath (26/2/12)

Florian said:


> View attachment 52663
> 
> 
> These are about to be dumped into a NC cube full of 90 degree unhopped wort.
> ...



150g cube hop?

**** YEAH!!!!

what's in the cube?


----------



## RdeVjun (26/2/12)

Florian said:


> These are about to be dumped into a NC cube full of 90 degree unhopped wort.
> 
> 150g Saaz plugs :icon_drool2:


Florian, which ones are those, Mark's 3.5% and not CB's 2.2%? I just dumped about a bag of the latter in a kettle of wort for yet another Munich Helles, wondering what it would've been like had I ordered some of the former instead. :unsure:


----------



## daemon (26/2/12)

I'm actually brewing again, not on my new system yet but still satisfying to use the old setup 

Completed an English Ale this morning:

Recipe: Bomber Bitter TYPE: All Grain
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
IBU: 32.0 IBUs
OG: 1.043 S

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 90.5 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 2 3.6 % 
0.15 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 3 3.6 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 4 2.4 % 

Mashed at 67c.

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
20.00 g Target [11.00 %] - Boil 80.0 min Hop 5 27.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 4.3 IBUs 

Bit darker than what I was aiming for but I'll wait until tasting before final judgement. Going to give the 1882PC yeast a try with this one.

Double batch of a hefeweizen mashing in now, one cube may get a large hop edition to make a hoppy wheat beer


----------



## Florian (26/2/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Florian, which ones are those, Mark's 3.5% and not CB's 2.2%? I just dumped about a bag of the latter in a kettle of wort for yet another Munich Helles, wondering what it would've been like had I ordered some of the former instead. :unsure:



Yep, they're Mark's 3.5% ones. Time will tell how it turns out, but I had very good results from cube hopped only Pilseners. 
Will bring a bottle of this one and a Stella version to BABB's next month for you to evaluate. (If you make it that is).

2.2% sounds good too, means you can dump even more of them in there.

EDIT: Might call it '*Pils a La Mthode Florianoise*' :lol:


----------



## RdeVjun (26/2/12)

Florian said:


> '*Pils a La Mthode Florianoise*' :lol:


 B) 
Kewl, I should have something next month to hand around, but not likely to be this batch as there's a cube queue at the fridge- tardy bloody lagers... :angry: 

Is awesome to hear you're brewing again Daemon! :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon (26/2/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> im interested that ur using acidulated in this. What r u hoping to get from it? Ive seen it used in sours, saisons, stoits but not pales.


Just with my water it helps to drop the ph a touch. Used it a few times now without flavour effects, but still undecided if it's not just easier to do it with salts. Got a couple of kgs, so persisting with it for now. Probably won't get more unless used in a Wheat or Saison as you've mentioned.

I guess there is a possibility of it adding a little sharpness, which might not be a bad thing with an LCPA-esque beer


----------



## grod5 (26/2/12)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Saison 3 (BCS Saison Raison)
Style: Saison
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 35.99 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.12 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 10.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name  T 
4.80 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) 
0.40 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) 
50.00 g Hallertauer [5.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
0.20 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) 
1.0 pkg Belgian Saison (Wyeast Labs #3724)
20.00 g Hallertauer [5.60 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

Cheers for the feedback on citra and simcoe bum et al. If the brew turns out OK, I might repeat with the citra and simcoe in the bittering.

Northern brewer was FWH.

If it turns out shit, I blame Matt.


----------



## mje1980 (26/2/12)

First brew in while, due to lingering infection drama's. Im so paranoid now haha. This week sometime i hope to brew :

Pacifico Ale. 

88.4% BEST pilz
9.3% Wheat
2.3% Aromatic

Super pride @ 60
Galaxy FWH

1.044
29IBU

US05.



Will be followed by 

Kook's revenge, no chilled 10min FWH'D IIPA

91.2% Golden promise
6.2% Munich
2.5% Abbey malt

Columbus @ FWH
Columbus @ 10min

1.080
76 IBU

US05


----------



## jyo (26/2/12)

Brewed extra ghetto style last night with make shit HLT (element died last week) to finally get this one brewed. Just pitched it onto 400 ml of 1469 slurry. Sample tasted very nice.
Shit efficiency...

IPA!

Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.515
Total Hops (g): 240.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.89 %
Colour (SRM): 11.6 (EBC): 22.9
Bitterness (IBU): 55.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 67
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.400 kg Golden Promise Malt (82.89%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (7.67%)
0.300 kg Biscuit (4.6%)
0.200 kg Caraaroma (3.07%)
0.115 kg Caraamber (1.77%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)
40.0 g Challenger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
20.0 g Challenger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
40.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
65.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3% Alpha) @ whirlpool (Boil) (2.8 g/L)
25.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)


----------



## Truman42 (26/2/12)

In my fermenting fridge I have "Screwys chocolate treacle stout", which is in the recipe database. 

Screwys choc treacle stout

I used some black treacle that my uncle gave me awhile ago, and I remember thinking at the time, what the hell am I going to do with this, but politely accepted his offering.

The sample I tried today is fantastic.


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

If it comes out anything like the one Screwy once sent me, you're in for a treat.


----------



## QldKev (26/2/12)

Finished the second run on the new system today


Type: All Grain Date: 30/01/2010 
Batch Size (fermenter): 69.00 l Brewer: Kev 
Boil Size: 76.65 l Asst Brewer: Brew Bitch 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Kev 3V 
End of Boil Volume 71.76 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 69.00 l Est Mash Efficiency 75.0 % 
Fermentation: My Aging Profile Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 
Taste Notes: 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
17.25 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
13.80 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
7.59 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
8.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 65.0 % 
4.00 kg Munich Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 5 32.5 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 6 2.4 % 
20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 7 5.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Mt. Hood [6.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 8 5.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Nugget [13.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 9 11.8 IBUs 
20.00 g Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 10 8.2 IBUs 
15.00 g Cascade [7.80 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 11 2.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Mt. Hood [6.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 12 2.2 IBUs 
15.00 g Nugget [13.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 13 4.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Cascade [7.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 14 1.7 IBUs 
15.00 g Mt. Hood [6.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 15 1.3 IBUs 
15.00 g Nugget [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 16 2.9 IBUs 
3.0 pkg My Yeast Culture - US-05 [50.00 ml] Yeast 17 - 
45.00 g Cascade [7.80 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 18 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 19 0.0 IBUs


----------



## mccuaigm (26/2/12)

Just finished making this one, it's from the recipe DB by AndrewQLD


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: #45 Mad Dog Bitter
Brewer: Goldy
Asst Brewer: Max
Style: English Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.08 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 24.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 14.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 1 88.6 % 
0.38 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2 7.5 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 3.9 % 
70.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 4 33.9 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop 6 4.8 IBUs 
1.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast 7 - 
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] - Dry Hop 7 Hop 8 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Truman42 (26/2/12)

manticle said:


> If it comes out anything like the one Screwy once sent me, you're in for a treat.



I certainly hope it does. He gave me some good tips and advice on doing it so Ive followed his guide.

Its the first brew Ive done where Ive made a starter so hopefully that will help.


----------



## black_labb (26/2/12)

Due to previously mentioned dumping of 20L of mid strength hobgoblinesque I bought a bottle of the commercial to have while I'm brewing. Between the real thing (great) and the smell of the infected beer going down the drain (even better smelling oddly enough) I've decided to drown my sorrows by seeing how some of my belgians are going in between other beers. Had one excellent (though not late-hopped enough) triple/IPA and a couple other 10%+ beers before I had even finished milling the grain. Lets hope there are some moderate strength beers in the fridge or this batch will suffer.

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 40.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.200
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.018 (P): 4.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.005 (P): 1.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 1.77 %
Colour (SRM): 17.6 (EBC): 34.7
Bitterness (IBU): 19.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 29
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (42.68%)
2.500 kg Wheat Malt (30.49%)
1.500 kg Flaked Oats (18.29%)
0.400 kg Chocolate (4.88%)
0.300 kg Crystal 60 (3.66%)

Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Spalt Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
25.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
40.0 g Coriander Seed @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
40.0 g Orange Peel @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
3 pieces of Star Anise @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (

Single step Infusion at 63C for 75 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 3463 - Forbidden Fruit


----------



## keifer33 (27/2/12)

black_labb said:


> Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 29



Whats with the efficiency?


----------



## black_labb (27/2/12)

keifer33 said:


> Whats with the efficiency?



Yeah, I saw the IBU being higher than I wanted, adjusted that, then realised that my efficiency was farked, so fixed that, then readjusted my bittering hops, then realised I had the wrong alpha and fixed that. the actual brew wasn't that different either.

Aside from the above issues and the fact that I had to fish a hydro out of a full, hot cube, and then broke it trying to use it to push orange peel, coriander and star anise through a makeshift funnel it was a decent brew night. 

I don't need another beer, but I will get one. having cut your hands on broken hydrometers is a good excuse.

This will most likely be my best brew ever and I'll never be able to repeat it as I won't really know how much of the spices and orange I put in as I kept some out and put some extra in trying to avoid getting glass into the cube. Apparently things like glass or semen are not good in beer; they apparently do not help with clarity or mouth feel.


----------



## donburke (27/2/12)

saturday's brew saw the clearest wort i think i have ever seen, first 40 litres has been pitched with wy1272 and a sniff of the airlock smells divine, love those dry hops

Recipe: BRIGHT ALE
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 85.00 L 
Boil Size: 91.71 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 7.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 71.43 % 
4.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.86 % 
0.50 kg Carabelge (Weyermann) (35.0 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
75.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (75 min) (First Wort HopHops 13.6 IBU 
60.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (25 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
50.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [8.60 %] (25 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
40.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [8.60 %] (Dry Hop 14 dayHops - 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 
2 Pkgs  SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 17.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
40 min Mash In Add 50.00 L of water at 68.2 C 63.0 C 
40 min Step Add 28.00 L of water at 90.2 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
TOP UP KETTLE DURING BOIL

25 MIN ADDITION IS CUBE HOPPED
FILL 2 X 17 LITRE CUBES (EACH CUBE HOPPED WITH 13G CASCADE & 11G MOTUEKA)
FILL 2 X 23 LITRE CUBES (EACH CUBE HOPPED WITH 17G CASCADE & 14G MOTUEKA)

FERMENT 40 LITRES WITH WY1272 @ 16.5 DEG (DRY HOP 20G CASCADE & 20G MOTUEKA)
FERMENT 40 LITRES WITH US05 @ 16.5 DEG (DRY HOP 20G CASCADE & 20G MOTUEKA)


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/2/12)

Mashing away..........
This is a base I have for my apa's

4Kg BB Ale
400g Munich I
350g Carapils
250g BB Wheat

Moteka Hops to 30 IBU in 60,30,20,10,5 and 0 Min additions.

US-05


----------



## matho (27/2/12)

brewed this today


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: l p braumiser
Brewer: steve
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 11.50 L 
Boil Size: 14.97 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 9.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 34.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.10 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (3.0 SRM) Grain 89.36 % 
0.25 kg Simpson Heritage crystal) (60.0 SRM) Grain 10.64 % 
7.00 gm Challenger [7.00 %] (60 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
7.00 gm Northdown [9.50 %] (60 min) Hops 17.3 IBU 
5.00 gm Northdown [9.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
5.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
0 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 2.35 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
0 min mash-in Add 11.00 L of water and heat to 52.0 C 
10 min protein Heat to 55.0 C over 1 min 55.0 C 
30 min sac rest 1  Heat to 64.0 C over 3 min 64.0 C 
30 min sac rest2 Heat to 68.0 C over 2 min 68.0 C 
10 min mash-out Add 3.00 L of water and heat to 72.0 C


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/2/12)

Lord Raja Goomba IPA
American IPA
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.400
Total Hops (g): 65.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 12.0 (EBC): 23.7
Bitterness (IBU): 42.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Perle Ale Malt (78.12%)
0.500 kg Wheat, Red (7.81%)
0.300 kg Caramel Rye Malt (4.69%)
0.200 kg Acidulated Malt (3.12%)
0.200 kg Crystal, Heritage (3.12%)
0.200 kg Victory (3.12%)

Hop Bill (this could change, found one of my containers of hops out of the freezer yesterday for a month or so). It'll definitely have centennial and Chinook, but we'll see about the rest. I lost 150g Citra (sob), which will be given a proper burial in the bottom of a fermenter that has 25L of beer in it.
----------------
20.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Stella Pellet (16.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


----------



## winkle (27/2/12)

Phew, glad that has finished - had a few issues with the batch of Atomium Blonde (not as many hops as I thought, less speciality grain, hangover not helping either). Pitched today and managed to partially unscrew the tap while turning it off after getting the hydro sample = sticky fridge & carpet :angry: .
Still worked out ok with some substituting, 68% eff, volume ok.


----------



## Adam Howard (27/2/12)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Gembrook Pale
Brewer: Adam
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 51.81 l
Post Boil Volume: 49.92 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 46.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 45.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 12.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 67.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
9.00 kg Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (6.9 EBC) Grain 2 90.0 % 
0.50 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (55.2 EB Grain 3 5.0 % 
0.50 kg Wheat - Red Malt (Briess) (4.5 EBC) Grain 4 5.0 % 
24.00 g Cascade [7.60 %] - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 5 13.7 IBUs 
1.00 Items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
100.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 17.8 IBUs 
50.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 3.8 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 9 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.00 kg
---------------------------


Knocked that out today. Two full cubes. Efficiency was a little down due to a larger pre-boil volume. Erred on the side of caution with the amount of liquid the hops would hold in the kettle. Turned out I only just managed to get two cubes out of a pre-boil volume of 56L. Pretty happy though. Session ale with homegrown Chinook and Cascade. Had about 100g of dried Chinook and 180g of a wet mix of Cascade and Chinook. Began sprinkling it all in as a hop burst in the last 25 mins.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (2/3/12)

Brewed this yesterday.

Weyermann Red brick 
Author: wheat 

BJCP: Weizen/Weissbier
Type: All Grain

OG: 1.050
FG: 1.014


Total for 1.0 batch: 55L

3.77 kg Vienna Malt
2.86 kg Pale Wheat Malt
2.86 kg Dark Wheat Malt
1.49 kg German CaraAmber
0.45 kg Carared

48.0 g Pearle (8.5%) @ 40min

2.0 ea Fermentis WB-06 Safbrew WB-06

Mash schedule:

mash in-37 20min
rest-50 20min
rest-63 45min
rest-72 20min
mashout-77 10min


----------



## manticle (2/3/12)

Porter time.

Type:	All grain	Size:	22 liters
Color:	123 HCU (~41 SRM) 
Bitterness: 35 IBU
OG:	1.060
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	6.1% v/v (4.8% w/w)
Grain:	5kg Simpsons Maris Otter
300g Briess victory
200g Simpsons heritage crystal 95-115L
200g Simpsons chocolate
100g Simpsons black patent
300g Simpsons roast barley
Mash:	70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/63/68/72/78
TIME 5/15/45/10/10
Boil: 75 minutes, SG 1.044, 30 liters
Hops: 25g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 60 min.)
25g Styrian Goldings (3.8% AA, 60 min.)
20g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 10 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (3.8% AA, 10 min.)

0.7g carageegan and 2.2 g yeast nutrient to [email protected]

Cold steep dark grains overnight, bring to 70 degrees C and add to mash when stepping to 72.

Caramelise/reduce 2 L to 200 mL

4g Cacl2 to mash and boil

Wy 1098 or 1099


----------



## Malted (2/3/12)

Gav80 said:


> Brewed this yesterday.
> 
> Weyermann Red brick
> Author: wheat


I brewed a red brick and dumped 1 kg of stewed rhubarb into the fermenter - farkin great in a keg - sort of like a saison, dialed up the colour with some beetroot juice too. Bottled version lacked the slight sourness and aroma that was evident in the keg.


----------



## mikesnothere (2/3/12)

Munich Helles.

14 L
19 IBU
8 EBC
1.052 OG

2.5kg Crisp Marris Otter
170g Joe White Vienna
170g Weyermann Carapills

70min boil
15g Tettnang (pellets) 40 min
15g Tettnang (pellets) 15 min
10g Tettnang (pellets) 5 min

Dead Wyeast Munich Larger (long story short, I had a dead fridge while away for two weeks, yeast didn't survive)
DCL S23 actually got the party rolling.


----------



## yum beer (2/3/12)

Doing this on Sunday with my son for his up coming birthday,

looking for an easy drinking, mid strength for his mates.

The boy is quite keen to brew up.


18th Birthday Lager

Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (P): 9.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.54 % approx. 4% in the botle
Colour (SRM): 3.1 (EBC): 6.2
Bitterness (IBU): 29.9 (Average)

64.1% Pilsner
17.95% Vienna
12.82% Carapils (Dextrine)
5.13% Munich I

2 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (6.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

3.5 g/L Dextrose @ 0 Minutes (Bottling)
2.2 g/L LDM @ 0 Minutes (Bottling)

Stepped mash

55c 10min
62c 30min-decoction
67c 30min-2nd decoction

Fermented at 9C with Saflager S-189


----------



## bconnery (2/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> aftershave in beer? Struggling fir aroma ben lol !! Never.seen those hops before. Nice simple tasty looking saison



Kegged this tonight. Don't know if the Aramis gave a lot of aroma but it has a nice fruit/bubblegum something going on. 
Taste from the first kegging says to me that this beer isn't going to last long...
Although OG was down from my first estimate, FG was down far enough, 1007, (and I think that sample had a bit of yeast so might be even lower), so the beer will still be 5.5% or so...


----------



## jyo (3/3/12)

Banging out my first APA in a while. 

Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.350
Total Hops (g): 110.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 8.8 (EBC): 17.3
Bitterness (IBU): 54.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 70

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Pale Malt (74.77%)
0.500 kg Munich I (9.35%)
0.350 kg Wheat Malt (6.54%)
0.300 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.61%)
0.200 kg Crystal 120 (3.74%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (9.5% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (9.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
30.0 g Simcoe Pellet (9.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (9.5% Alpha) @ whirlpool (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 17C with Danstar Nottingham


----------



## scrumpy (3/3/12)

Preparing this bad boy for tomorrow morning.


SOMETHING SHADY STOUT

60% PALE MALT (J/W)
15% FLAKED BARLEY (SIMP)
10% ROAST BARLEY (SIMP)
10% SMOKED MALT (GLOBAL)
5% CHOC MALT (SIMP)

1.045

40 IBU MAGNUM @ 60MIN

US05


----------



## bullsneck (3/3/12)

scrumpy said:


> Preparing this bad boy for tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> SOMETHING SHADY STOUT
> ...



Looks like it will be terrible. You'd be better off giving it to me once it's fermented, kegged and carbed up.


----------



## Fish13 (3/3/12)

doing two batches atm. a IIPA and a AAA. The amber is almost on the boil after sparing. The IIPA is on the mash stage. Nice day to be brewing outside. I did start these at about 4pm so will be a long night i think.


----------



## razz (3/3/12)

Big Honkin Stout from Northern Brewer recipe list, tomorrow's brew.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Big Honkin Stout
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.20 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.20 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 66.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 59.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 89.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 90.5 % 
0.40 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 2 3.8 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 3 3.8 % 
0.19 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 4 1.8 % 
140.00 g Willamette [4.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 27.0 IBUs 
150.00 g Cascade 2008 [7.80 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 32.4 IBUs 
7.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 8 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.49 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 36.68 l of water at 72.1 C 67.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Heat to 76.0 C over 10 min 76.0 C 20 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 31.02 l water at 77.0 C
Notes:
------
All hops added loose to kettle, first use of s/s boil screen from Innovative Homebrew Solutions.


----------



## ledgenko (3/3/12)

I have done a bit of an abridged version of a Belgian ale - however I have used a different yeast strain ... and so far I believe it will turn out pretty damn good ... I have 45 litres bubbling away .. on 1 smack pack ... (yes it is going a treat and it has been very , very active ....) a quick break down is 

14 kg M/O 
2kg Crystal 
500gm choc
200gm Rye 

wet Cascade Hops as Bittering Hops 

Saaz as aroma and Flavour .

The yeast is a odd one (London) ...


but the tastes so far ... Scharwing !!! BTW that is a 60l fermenter ... and the yeastie boyz shot is through glad wrap at day 12 ..... every 3 days it has been getting a top p with yellow box honey ... the final addition shall remain a secret ;-)


----------



## Fish13 (3/3/12)

ledgenko said:


> I have done a bit of an abridged version of a Belgian ale - however I have used a different yeast strain ... and so far I believe it will turn out pretty damn good ... I have 45 litres bubbling away .. on 1 smack pack ... (yes it is going a treat and it has been very , very active ....) a quick break down is
> 
> 14 kg M/O
> 2kg Crystal
> ...




gLAD TO SEE YOU USING MATE!

The IIPA is a pain to get to boil  don't think i will reach 1.080 been on the heat for 40 minutes.


----------



## fraser_john (4/3/12)

Not sure what happened to the WAYB IV thread?

Anyway, just finished the clean up from this, recipe in the DB as Bavarian Hefeweizen from memory.


03-04-2012 Bavarian Hefeweizen

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
Brewing Date: Sunday March 04, 2012
Head Brewer: John M Fraser
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: Bavarian Hefeweizen

Recipe Specifics
Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (Kg): 5.43
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.60
Anticipated EBC: 12.2
Anticipated IBU: 12.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.80
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 4.53 by Volume: 5.80 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 77.8 RDF 64.7 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 80 %
Anticipated Points From Mash: 55.15
Actual Points From Mash: 55.15


Formulas Used
Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 4 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 12 %


*Grain/Extract/Sugar*
 % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
50.0 2.72 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
25.0 1.36 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 24
25.0 1.36 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


*Hops*
 Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
27.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 12.3 60 min.


Yeast
WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


----------



## DJR (5/3/12)

A pretty simple APA that was the first run with the Hoprocket. As i have an immersion chiller the wort flow was not hot, so the hopback didn't work as well as it could have, I think wort has to be hot to dissolve the hop oils. I'll need to organise a pump system and return line for an immersion whirlpool chiller I think.

First time using the Brown Pump during mash as well - was handy to transfer the HLT water out to the mashtun, I normally lift it up or use a smaller pot to transfer. Also first time using Wyeast 1056, normally just use the Safale version. Seemed to get going nice and fast, mfg date 30 Jan 11 

Gravity came out a little lower than i'd have liked (abt 1047), I think i sparged a little too quickly for a proper batch sparge while stuffing around with the pump.

The hoprocket did a good job filtering, I had a gravity feed, about 1m head on the pot, plenty of hop pellets left in the rocket and not so much in the fermenter, which is good. 

Once i'm back home, away for a couple of days w/work, I am going to stuff the hoprocket with about 30-40g of flowers and run the brown pump off the fermenter tap, pump the wort through the hoprocket and return back into the fermenter. I just need to make sure i'm not pumping too fast, the pump doesn't clog pushing wort for a while and I may need to put a controller on the pump to duty cycle it rather than continuously flowing - I'll take a video when I set it up...



BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Mar12 Pale
Brewer: DJR
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
3.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 2 68.2 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 3 22.7 % 
0.20 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 4 4.5 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 5 4.5 % 
8.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 8.0 IBUs 
8.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 11.3 IBUs 
10.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 4.9 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 3.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 7.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Aroma Steep 0. Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Nelson Sauvin - Hoprocket [12.00 %] - Ar Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 15 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge



Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sponge (5/3/12)

Saison

45% Pils
20% Vienna
20% Munich
15% wheat

epsom & gypsum in mash

20g FWH EKG and Hallertau
15g 10min EKG
50g Whirlpool EKG and Hallertau

1.040

3711


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/3/12)

Finally knocked out the Raja IPA of America:

25L batch:

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.400
Total Hops (g): 80.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 12.0 (EBC): 23.7
Bitterness (IBU): 44.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

5kg TF Perle Ale Malt
.3kg Caramel Rye
.5kg Briess Red Wheat Malt
.2kg Acidulated Malt
.2kg Heritage Crystal
.2kg Victory Malt

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Stella Pellet (16.1% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
30.0 g Chinook Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
10.0 g Stella Pellet (16.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Ended up with 24L at 1.060, which brewmate has at 77% eff.

Given I went near the limits of my lauter - and the two pot method - I'm fairly satisfied with it.


----------



## lagers44 (5/3/12)

> Chinook Hop Harvest Ale - Extract APA/AIPA brewed with my homegrown 2012 Chinook
> 
> 1.5kg LDME
> 1.5kg Coopers Light LME
> ...



Hey Waggastew , what ever became of this ? I'm interested to know how the bitterness was.

Lagers


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/3/12)

If everything goes to plan I'm making this on Monday and would greatly appreciate feedback.

Amber Ale
Type: All Grain (BIAB)
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Boil Time: 75 min

Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 1 69.3 %
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 19.8 %
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 3 5.9 %
0.25 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 4 5.0 %
10.00 g Super Alpha [12.90 %] - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 5 15.4 IBUs
15.00 g Super Alpha [12.90 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 6 18.4 IBUs
25.00 g Super Alpha [12.90 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 7 1.4 IBUs
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 ml] Yeast 8 -

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.3 %
Bitterness: 35.3 IBUs
Est Color: 29.9 EBC

45min addition is a 30min addition but scaled it to no chill. 
1min addition is French Press Method 2/3rds through fermentation.
Aim is to have this ready to drink by ANZAC Day.


----------



## mckenry (9/3/12)

Today, I'm making a Belgian Ale, to be Aged 3 ways.

1. Will go into my Port Barrel post fermentation. Barrel was soaking in scotch for >3 years, then Port for the last 3 or 4 months.
It will be sampled once every few weeks until I think the flavours have melded nicely, then kegged.

2. Bottled in these:




3. Kegged and drunk fairly fresh.

Recipe
42% Pils
42% Munich
11% Cara-Pils
3% Special B
2% Acid

Bravo to 37 IBU
Wyeast 3538 Leuven Pale Ale

About to dump grain into MT for a rest at 50, 64, 75.

Cheers,
mckenry


----------



## manticle (9/3/12)

Sor orange choc porter

Type: All grain Size: 22 liters
Color: 123 HCU (~41 SRM) 
Bitterness: 35 IBU
OG: 1.060
FG: 1.012
Alcohol: 6.1% v/v (4.8% w/w)
Grain: 5kg Simpsons Maris Otter
300g Briess victory
200g Simpsons heritage crystal 95-115L
200g Simpsons chocolate
100g Simpsons black patent
300g Simpsons roast barley
Adjunct: 100g 70+% cocoa dark chocolate to mash
Mash: 70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/63/68/72/78
TIME 5/15/45/10/10
Boil: 75 minutes, SG 1.044, 30 liters
Hops: 25g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 60 min.)
25g Styrian Goldings (3.8% AA, 60 min.)
20g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 10 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (3.8% AA, 10 min.)

0.7g carageegan and 2.2 g yeast nutrient to [email protected]

Cold steep dark grains overnight, bring to 70 degrees C and add to mash when stepping to 72.

Caramelise/reduce 2 L to 200 mL

4g Cacl2 to mash and boil

Wy 1099

Secondary: 100g toasted cacao nibs
As yet undecided amount of rangpur lime juice


----------



## malt_shovel (9/3/12)

Midway through the main boil

First attempt at a double decoction. 

*Marzen* (Oktoberfest/Marzen)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.45 %
Colour (SRM): 10.8 (EBC): 21.3
Bitterness (IBU): 28.5 (Tinseth)

45.45% Pilsner
45.45% Vienna
6.36% Caramunich I
2.73% Caraaroma

1.7 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5.2% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
0.7 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)

3g Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes

S-189 @ 12 Degrees 

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## sp0rk (10/3/12)

A double batch of a nice basic pale ale

2 x coopers PA kit cans
2kg of body booster
30g cascade
40g nelson sauvin
200g crystal malt for steeping
2 x us-05

and next weekend will be a dutch lager with hallertau mittlefrueh and carapils steeped


----------



## Fourstar (10/3/12)

Maiden brew at the new residence. God speed!!!

Making a double batch saison with dupont strain and the second half will be hitting a smackpack of roeselare blend in secondary to be squirreled away over the winter. Interesting to see how it tuns out post-bugs side by side with the original. :icon_drunk: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: RoeslareDupont Saison
Brewer: Braden
Style: Saison
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 35.00 l 
Boil Size: 46.05 l
Estimated OG: 1.075 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 3 77.6 % 
0.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5 4.3 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 Grain 4 8.6 % 
0.10 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60. Grain 6 0.9 % 
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 8 8.6 % 
1.0 pkg Roselare Belgian Blend (Wyeast Labs #376 Yeast 14 - 
1.0 pkg Belgian Saison (Wyeast Labs #3724) [124. Yeast 13 - 
5.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
10.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
50.00 g Northern Brewer - USA [9.00 %] - First W Hop 7 30.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Boil 20.0 mi Hop 10 4.1 IBUs 
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 20.0 Hop 9 3.8 IBUs 
40.00 g Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 30.00 l of water at 71.9 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 13.00 l of water at 91.3 C 73.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
1L starter (200b/cells) crashed into 1.5L starter (4b/cells).

after crash chill and transfer into secondary fermenter/keg Add roselare.


----------



## potof4x (10/3/12)

Mashing now. Trialling this as a fruit beer. Using Tonys Dark Wheat Recipe from the DB and adding Banana to the Secondary. Brewing to a slighty lower gravity to compensate for the extra fermentables from the Banana's and adding Melanoinden as I'm not decocting.

10/03/12 Bunkel 
Fruit Beer 
Type: All Grain Date: 6/03/2012 
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.70 l Brewer: R Reynolds 
Boil Size: 30.65 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Keggle 1 Cube Batch BIAB 
End of Boil Volume 24.65 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 21.00 l Est Mash Efficiency 78.3 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0 
Taste Notes: 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.54 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
3.12 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 2 64.5 % 
1.17 kg Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 3 24.2 % 
0.39 kg Caramel Wheat Malt (90.6 EBC) Grain 4 8.1 % 
0.08 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 5 1.6 % 
0.08 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 6 1.6 % 
4.60 g Yeast Nutrient (Mash 60.0 mins) Other 7 - 
4.60 g Salt (Boil 60.0 mins) Water Agent 8 - 
46.85 g Tettnang [3.50 %] - Boil 40.0 min Hop 9 17.0 IBUs 
7.22 g Polyclar (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
1.0 pkg Safbrew Wheat (DCL/Fermentis #WB-06) [50.28 ml] Yeast 11 - 
1.50 kg Banana (Secondary 0.0 mins) Spice 12 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 17.0 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 28.1 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: BIAB, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 4.84 kg 
Sparge Water: 0.00 l Grain Temperature: 24.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C Tun Temperature: 70.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.20 

Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Saccharification Add 33.60 l of water at 69.3 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 10 min 

Sparge Step: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort 
Mash Notes: Brew in a bag method where the full boil volume is mashed within the boil vessel and then the grains are withdrawn at the end of the mash. No sparging. This is a medium body beer profile. 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Keg Volumes of CO2: 2.3 
Pressure/Weight: 86.48 KPA Carbonation Used: Keg with 86.48 KPA 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 7.2 C Age for: 30.00 days 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage Storage Temperature: 18.3 C 
Notes


Created with BeerSmith


----------



## bum (10/3/12)

Put down some American-style thing based on an amalgam of a couple of beers. Pale, MO, Munich I, Carapils, Columbus, Centennial, Simcoe, Cascade to BU:GU around 1. Was aiming for 0.8ish but my efficiency inexplicably dropped 10% below my usual which I didn't discover until after my FWH bittering addition had already been in for a bit. Ways around this, obviously, but decided to just cop it sweet and hope for the best.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/3/12)

Just about to set up the herms brewery for this one to kick off first thing in the morning. Just have to keg the 2 beers sitting on the yeast cakes i want to use first, for those that havnt done it, you'd be suprised how much flavour and aroma you get out of recycled dry hops. Must admit they were big post ferment dry hop editions.

*11/03/12 Brownie*
Northern English Brown Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.100
Total Hops (g): 120.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 18.1 (EBC): 35.6
Bitterness (IBU): 29.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
10.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (90.09%)
0.500 kg Crystal 60 (4.5%)
0.300 kg Chocolate (2.7%)
0.300 kg Roasted Barley (2.7%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Aurora Pellet (10.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
40.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
40.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 74C for 75 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

*Notes*
----------------
1 cube on the yeast cake of 1469 and 100g of chinnook from apa batch

1 cube on the yeast cake of 1968 and 100g of styrian goldings from esb batch

1 cube on used on a lager yeast TBD

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bullsneck (10/3/12)

First beer using the chiller...


*BOAB American IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 11.4 (EBC): 22.5
Bitterness (IBU): 70.4 (Rager)

85.7% Thomas Fawcett FM Golden Promise
6.7% Thomas Fawcett Pale Crystal
5.1% Weyermann Munich I
2.5% Simpsons Dark Crystal

0.2 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L East Kent Golding (4.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Citra (13.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Citra (13.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Citra (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Citra (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Citra (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)
1.5 g/L Citra (13.4% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

0.1 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 75 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 75 Minutes (Mash)
0.8 g/L PH 5.2 @ 75 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Multi step Infusion - 55C for 10 minutes, 64C for 45 minutes, 72C for 20 minutes and 76C for 15mins . Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

I went pretty well. Ended up with a lot of trub loss due to over 200g of hops!
Chilled down to 50C pretty quick, then took a while until it reached 22C. Enjoyed being able to pitch on the same day!


----------



## Adam Howard (10/3/12)

Did these two last night. Got terrible efficiency with the Black Ale, 6 points down on what I wanted. Burnt my hand alleviating a blockage in the plate chiller, that'll teach me not to forget my hop socks again. 

Black Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.97 l
Post Boil Volume: 54.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 48.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 47.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 61.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 56.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.4 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
11.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 76.9 % 
2.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 14.0 % 
0.40 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (925.9 EB Grain 3 4.2 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 4 2.8 % 
0.30 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 5 2.1 % 
40.00 g Southern Cross [14.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 36.3 IBUs 
40.00 g Citra [11.40 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 9.4 IBUs 
40.00 g Motueka [7.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 8 6.2 IBUs 
26.00 g Citra [11.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 3.0 IBUs 
24.00 g Motueka [7.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min  Hop 10 1.8 IBUs 
2.2 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 11 - 
50.00 g Southern Cross [14.80 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 D Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 14.30 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 37.29 l of water at 73.1 C 66.7 C 60 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 35.00 l water at 75.6 C


Ended up getting around 85% efficiency on this one. Small grain bill with loads of sparge water meant end of boil gravity was 1.039. Two cubes. Yum.

Challenging Mild

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 51.81 l
Post Boil Volume: 49.92 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 46.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 45.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.039 SG
Estimated Color: 30.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 83.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 86.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1 87.0 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118 Grain 2 4.3 % 
0.30 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 3 4.3 % 
0.20 kg Pale Chocolate (Thomas Fawcett) (500.0 E Grain 4 2.9 % 
0.10 kg Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC) Grain 5 1.4 % 
34.00 g Challenger [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 17.5 IBUs 
1.0 pkg London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [124. Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 6.90 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.99 l of water at 75.7 C 68.9 C 45 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 40.73 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## Dazza88 (11/3/12)

Test run in lead up to brewing lagers in winter, when that time comes will be using a few different liquid lager strains. 

Roughly following this process: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f58/pilsner-ur...nockoff-149698/ 

Intended 75% RO and 25% tap water, 0.2 g of Gypsum, 0.1g of NaCl, probably 66% RO 34% tap, due to extra boil off.

Pilsner Urquell attempt 1 (Bohemian Pilsener)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5
Bitterness (IBU): 36.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

93.02% Pilsner
4.65% Wheat Malt
2.33% Carapils (Dextrine)

1.5 g/L Saaz (3.5% Alpha) @ 100 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Saaz (3.5% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Saaz (3.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)

0.4 g/L Brewbrite 10min end boil

Decoction - 32/52/64/70/72 C for 20/10/75/10/10 min () 

Boil for 100 Minutes

Split the 20L into halves 

Fermented at 14C with Saflager (1) S-189 and (2) 1272 - yeasts on hand at home. 

Lager at least two weeks. 

Intend to save examples of all batches using same recipe (though decoctions will probably differ - BIAB decoctions) to taste side by side towards end of year.


----------



## adz1179 (11/3/12)

Oktoberfest 

Knockout 23lt

Og 1.047
Fg 1.010

47% Munich
47% Vienna
3% cara Munich
3% sugar

Northern brewer x 15g at 90
Pacifica nz x 7g at 10
Cascade x 6g at 10
Pacifica nz x 12g at 0

Wyeast 2124 bohemian lager

Edit: incorrect %


----------



## razz (11/3/12)

razz said:


> Big Honkin Stout from Northern Brewer recipe list, tomorrow's brew.
> 
> BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Big Honkin Stout
> ...


I didn't happen last week, so it's happening now.


----------



## Yob (11/3/12)

AG XIV - Bloated Cadaver AIPA
American IPA
Recipe by iamozziyob 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recipe Specs
Original Gravity Final Gravity Colour (SRM / EBC)
Bitterness Alcohol by Volume 
1.061 1.015 15.2 / 29.9 50.3 IBU 6.0% 

Brewhouse Specs
Recipe Type Batch Size Boil Time Efficiency 
All Grain 23.0 Litres / 6.1 Gal 60.0 min 65.0% 

Fermentables
Name Type SRM Percentage Amount 

Pale Ale Malt Grain 57.55 % 
Caramunich I Grain 14.39 % 
Pilsner Grain 1.7 14.39 % 
Wheat Malt Grain 2.0 7.19 % 
Crystal 60 Grain 60.0 3.60 % 
Carapils (Dextrine) Grain 1.0 2.88 % 

HopsName AA% Amount Use Time 

Chinook 11.4% 20.00 g Boil 60 mins 
Galaxy 13.4% 10.00 g Boil 10 mins 
Amarillo 8.6% 10.00 g Aroma 10 mins 
Amarillo 8.6% 10.00 g Aroma 5 mins 
Galaxy 13.4% 10.00 g Aroma 5 mins 
Amarillo 8.6% 10.00 g Aroma 0 mins 
Galaxy 13.4% 10.00 g Aroma 0 mins 

MiscName Amount Use Time 

YeastName Attenuation 
Safale US-05 75 % 

Mash StepsStep Name Time Temperature Type 
Saccharification Rest 60.0 min 66.0 C / 150.8 F Infusion 

Notes

"next time dont spill all the hop additions on the ground" 


Was a very interesting brew, first time using the new refractometer and it told me loads!! I'm in love with it.. Ive been trying to get fly sparging going as Im a lazy shit and if gravity can do the work for me Im more than happy to let it.. By the time I got to volume it was still running off at 1022-4 (ish) telling me that I was getting good extraction but my sparging is shit <_< ...

least thats the way I read it.. I need to make a better fly sparge arm thingy methinks.

I did hit my target gravity and volume though so am very happy with how Ive got the system working.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## BlackRat (11/3/12)

Ok well in comparison the the above AG brews, this is going to look quite boring, but here we go none the less.

This was my first brew (yesterday), and this is my first report, so be kind.

Brew Type:
LCPA clone (a mixture of various recipes found on here).

Ingredients:
Black Rock Pilsner Blond
1Kg of mix from my local brew shop (sugar, malt, etc) - came with my kit
15g Cascade Pellets
10g Cluster Pellets
12g Chinook Pellets (into secondary after 5 days)

Method:
Followed the packet instructions and attempted to mix 1 litre of boiling water to the 1Kg brew mix (sugar, malt, etc), however that turned into a lumpy mess. So to resolve this issue i transfered it to a pot and boiled the mix until all lumps were gone. this was then added to the fermenter.
I then added the Pilsner Blond mix in the same fashion, adding it to 1 litre of water and heating until a well mixed consistency, then added this to the fermenter.
Next I added the hops (cascade & Cluster) to 500ml of water and let soak for 15min (as per packet instructions), before adding to the fermenter.
I filled the fermenter to the 23ltr mark with cold water.

I noticed that the temp was 29/30 deg so i waited about 20min before adding the yeast.

I checked the fermenter this morning and it is sitting at 19 deg and the airlock was bubbling nicely.


Questions:
Is 19deg ok for fermenting or should it be around the 22/23 deg level? 
When i transfer this brew into the secondary (day 5 or 6), will the yeast continue to work or will that part of the process be completed?


Summary:
Even though i am only 1 brew down (well, one brew day down) i have found several things i would do differently next time, boiling all ingredients together before transferring to fermenter being one.
You can read as much as you want, but i think the brewing process is one of self discovery, you need to find out why things are done and how they are done on your own.

With a bit of luck in 2 months time this will turn out to be quite a nice drop!

Cheers,
BlackRat.


----------



## mxd (11/3/12)

plan for today


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 60 ltr Boh Pilsner (plugs)
Brewer: Matt
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 72.05 l
Post Boil Volume: 64.48 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 60.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 60.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 6.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
11.00 kg Pilsner (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 93.2 % 
0.80 kg Carafoam (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 6.8 % 
50.00 g Saaz [3.50 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 4 7.6 IBUs 
105.00 g Saaz [3.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 14.6 IBUs 
100.00 g Saaz [3.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 10.7 IBUs 
1.50 Items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
60.00 g Saaz [3.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
3.0 pkg Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast 9 - 
30.00 g Saaz [3.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 11.80 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 30.77 l of water at 54.1 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccharification Heat to 66.7 C over 15 min 66.7 C 45 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
no chill

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pennywise (11/3/12)

Just put the mash down for a bastard IPA

3.2kg JW Ale (trying to get rid of this shit)
2kg Simpsons MO
1kg Vienna
400g Dark Crystal
Challenger through out, 36g @ 60, 30g @ 30 & 20g @10. 50 IBU all up
Pitching 2 packs of 6 month old Wyeast, 1469 and 1768

23L in to the FV

Will be giving Brewbrite another go and whirlpooling like a mofo.

First beer should be cracked at mash in yeah?


----------



## jyo (11/3/12)

Pennywise said:


> First beer should be cracked at mash in yeah?



Did you do a search? This has been covered lots before.


----------



## Lemon (11/3/12)

Just finished the clean up on a very simple Aussie Pale Ale.

All Pale Ale malt

POR at 60 mins.



Either Windsor and US05.


Very popular out of the keg.


Lemon


----------



## Pennywise (11/3/12)

jyo said:


> Did you do a search? This has been covered lots before.



I did but I only found a few threads and thought I'd ask for more info   :lol:


----------



## jyo (11/3/12)

Pennywise said:


> I did but I only found a few threads and thought I'd ask for more info   :lol:



Well, mate, you need to trust your own judgement! :lol:


----------



## Maheel (11/3/12)

just weighing my hops for the 1st addition for a DSGA :icon_drunk:

SUNDAY = BREWDAY :beerbang:


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/12)

Fkn shit brew. Pump failed again so gravity everything from a same level rig...not fun

Robust porter
42L
11kg ale
0.25 buscuit
0.32 light crystal
0.30 roast
0.19 choc
0.12 black patent
Mash at 66C
35g fuggle @fwh whilst caramalising a few litres
55g sonnett @ 30 (sonnett is meant to be like EKG)
20g sonnett @15
Will use W1099 whitebread

Was going to make a simpke english ale using sonnet also but im not gravity brewing.


----------



## sponge (11/3/12)

Just got this mashed in;

55% MO
20% Munich
20% Wheat
5% Caramalt

1.075

200g Stella flowers @ cube

US05


Sponge


----------



## manticle (11/3/12)

Labour day brew plan

*UK pale*

*Type:* All grain 
*Size:* 22 liters
*Color:* 13 HCU (~9 SRM) 
*Bitterness: *40 IBU
*OG:* 1.055
*FG:* 1.012
*Alcohol:* 5.5% v/v (4.3% w/w)

*Grain:* 5kg Simpsons golden promise
250g Briess victory
200g Simpsons heritage crystal 

*Mash:* 70% efficiency, 55/64/68/72/78 (time: 5/15/45/10/10)
*Boil: *90 minutes SG 1.040 30 liters

*Hops:* 30g Kent Goldings (4% AA, 60 min.)
30g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Kent Goldings (4% AA, 20 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Kent Goldings (aroma)
10g Styrian Goldings (aroma)
Carageegan and yeast nutrient to boil

Notes: Caramelise 4 L down to 200 mL and return to main boil
2g CaCl2 each to mash and sparge
2g CaSO4 each to mash and sparge.

Wy1469


----------



## winkle (12/3/12)

Later this week (once my body has recovered from the Bat Cave experience)

*Burt Castle Mild*
Winkle Mild No4
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 32.13 l
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.85 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 85.4 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage 

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.50 kg Mild Malt (7.9 EBC) Grain 1 52.3 % 
0.60 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 20.9 % 
0.30 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 3 10.5 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 4 7.0 % 
0.07 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 5 2.4 % 
0.20 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (98.5 EBC) Sugar 6 7.0 % 
18.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 10.7 IBUs 
0.29 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
1.0 pkg Nottingham (Danstar #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast 9 - 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 10 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.029 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.006 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 2.9 %
Bitterness: 10.7 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 26.0 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 2.87 kg 
Sparge Water: 27.84 l Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C Tun Temperature: 22.2 C 
Mash PH: 5.20

And just to prove that I'm not going soft, I'll follow it up with a Belgian Imperial Wheat Stout and a fruity Oud Bruin.


----------



## manticle (12/3/12)

manticle said:


> Labour day brew plan
> 
> *UK pale*
> 
> ...



Due to time spent elsewhere setting up a sound system, I mashed in about 4.30 pm so still boiling. Should be finished by now but when I went to Flame out, I realised I hadn't added the 20 min hop addition so chucked that in and put the timer on for 15 mins. Hope I don't evaporate too much extra off but brewing for me is as much about winging it when you **** up, as it is about getting everything right.

Remembered to set the alarm this time. Also stuffed up by adding my nutrient and carageegan to the 20 min addition instead of a separate container.

Que sera, sera, etcetera.


----------



## Yob (12/3/12)

lol, flying by the seat of ones proverbial pants, is there any other way to brew


----------



## winkle (12/3/12)

iamozziyob said:


> lol, flying by the seat of ones proverbial pants, is there any other way to brew



 
"What are those hops doing there?" during clean up.


----------



## fcmcg (12/3/12)

Here is my first post in this thread...
Was gonna run it through the blichman hopback with some Cluster, through the plate chiller and into the fermetor but managed ( pharked if i know how ) to strip the thread on the hopback...so just went straiht from the plate chiller into the fermentor......
Cubed Half into a jerry with 50 grams of Cluster flowers....

Type: All Grain Date: 3/03/2012 
Batch Size (fermenter): 42l Brewer: Ferg the brewer 
Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US Briess pale (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 87.0 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3 4.3 % 
1.00 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2 8.7 % 
40.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 26.7 IBUs 
40.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 14.2 IBUs 
40.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 5.7 IBUs 
200.00 g Chinook [9.00 %] - Mash 60.0 min ( flowers...)

And because i was shit and didn't get to my LHBS...
Pitched 2 pkts of nottingham at it.....ftw !
Look out...
Might be shite or it might be good !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## manticle (12/3/12)

iamozziyob said:


> lol, flying by the seat of ones proverbial pants, is there any other way to brew



Smelt good (but when doesn't it?) I have been using carageegan for a while and finding my cone formation isn't as good as when using whirlfloc so I'm going back to the more expensive, but more effective tabs. I ran off about 8 L of extra wort full of break material - will let settle in fridge overnight, decant clear wort, reboil and probably get an extra 3-5 L to add to the brew.

I've done this for a while (all my starter wort comes from doing this) but with whirlfloc and my 4 ring burner, I got 500 -200 mL from each.

Need a part for my burner and my trub cone to become as pretty as it used to be.



fergthebrewer said:


> And because i was shit and didn't get to my LHBS...



Wouldn't you just stick the baby in the pram and take it for a ten minute walk?


----------



## fcmcg (12/3/12)

manticle said:


> Wouldn't you just stick the baby in the pram and take it for a ten minute walk?


That would require organisation...besides...was brewing at Red Duck on Saturday , as part of john Kingston's Vicbrew prize....we made a cofee chocolate porter...


----------



## A3k (16/3/12)

I installed a rainwater tank ages ago, so i'm finally gonna use it to make a Bo Pils.
my only concern is the lack of calcium for the yeast.

i've just done the first decoction. forgot how time consuming they can be. lucky im on holidays!

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 68.32 l
Post Boil Volume: 60.32 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 55.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 55.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 7.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 79.1 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
0.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
0.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
11.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 95.7 % 
0.50 kg  Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 4.3 % 
85.00 g Saaz [3.70 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 9.1 IBUs 
85.00 g Saaz [3.70 %] - Boil 50.0 min Hop 5 16.7 IBUs 
30.00 g Saaz [3.70 %] - Boil 70.0 min Hop 3 6.3 IBUs 
15.00 g Riwaka [8.10 %] - Boil 70.0 min Hop 4 6.9 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Pilsen Lager (Wyeast Labs #2007) [124.21 Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 11.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 34.50 l of water at 58.0 C 54.0 C 20 min 
Saccharification Decoct 7.30 l of mash and boil it 62.0 C 45 min 
Saccharification Decoct 8.84 l of mash and boil it 70.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out Thin Decoct 7.84 l of mash and boil it 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Stormahead (16/3/12)

Kolsch mashing in right as I type...

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 25.86 l
Post Boil Volume: 22.85 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 7.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 76.8 %
Boil Time: 65 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.24 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 75.0 % 
0.86 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 19.9 % 
0.22 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 3 5.1 % 
33.27 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 19.7 IBUs 
16.63 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 6.0 IBUs 
0.41 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
0.8 pkg Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [124.21 Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: BrauMeister 20l Default
Total Grain Weight: 4.32 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash Step Add 0.00 l of water at 66.0 C 66.0 C 65 min 
Mash Step Add 0.00 l of water at 70.0 C 70.0 C 10 min


----------



## Cocko (16/3/12)

Breaking in some of the new brewery tomorrow as sort of a test brew...

Doing my only second ever lager as a tester - for swmbo mainly, AKA - I spent all this money now am brewing beer for you!  

So, got the basics of this recipe from the DB and converted up in size but it seems like a **** load of saaz late?

Can any larger brewers let me know if my software up sized the late addition wrong for some reason?




PLEASE HELP before I spend 5 odd weeks making a beer that may be wrong..

Yours truly, APA brewer.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD (16/3/12)

In a double batch, 90g of Saaz at 10 min is par for the course.

I usually put 25g at that time into 17L batches.

Looks like a great beer - southern cross is a nice bitterer and will go nicely with Saaz.

You'd want a massive 2001 starter and please don't ferment it at 18C ... I wouldn't go above 12C, or you are wasting this yeast'sbest atributes.

It would be much nicer (IMHO) with Wey Boh Pils (Hanka) grain.


----------



## mxd (16/3/12)

Cocko said:


> Breaking in some of the new brewery tomorrow as sort of a test brew...
> 
> Doing my only second ever lager as a tester - for swmbo mainly, AKA - I spent all this money now am brewing beer for you!
> 
> ...



are you adding brewing salts ?

if not mabe an acid rest ?


----------



## mxd (16/3/12)

plan for Sunday

----
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 60 ltr My Amber
Brewer: Matt
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 71.29 l
Post Boil Volume: 63.44 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 60.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 60.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 28.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
8.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 2 65.4 % 
1.50 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 3 11.5 % 
1.00 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4 7.7 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5 7.7 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 6 7.7 % 
30.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 7 17.1 IBUs 
20.00 g  Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 8 9.3 IBUs 
1.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
20.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 1.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 0.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
3.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [125 Yeast 14 - 
30.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.40 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Day Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade [5.20 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 13.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 33.93 l of water at 72.4 C 65.0 C 75 min 

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 31.30 l of water at 54.1 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccharification Heat to 64.4 C over 15 min 64.4 C 75 min 


Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 27.73l, 27.73l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:


----------



## Cocko (17/3/12)

Nick JD said:


> In a double batch, 90g of Saaz at 10 min is par for the course.
> 
> I usually put 25g at that time into 17L batches.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, I already have the grain so will run with it.... but thanks for the tips! Will ferment at 10*



mxd said:


> are you adding brewing salts ?
> 
> if not mabe an acid rest ?



No brewing salts.

I don't do acid any more, the come down kills me  

Seriously though, thanks for the tip, I will look into it.

Cheers


----------



## sponge (17/3/12)

20min left of the boil...


Amber Sauvin Saison

22L
2kg pils
1.4kg ale
1.4kg munich
250g aromatic
150g caramalt

1.050

30IBU NS @ Cube (10min)

3711



Sponge


----------



## winkle (20/3/12)

Now I've got a Mild about finished fermenting and an Oud Bruin doing its thing, I am going to attempt to brew a Belgian Imperial Wheat Stout that will be the back up swap beer in case something goes drastically wrong with the Biere de Noel (as if). Hopefully I still have my wits about me after a 4 am start :blink: I'll see if I can remember the rice gulls this time Campbell.  
(The recipe is on this thread someplace).


----------



## Rowy (20/3/12)

winkle said:


> Now I've got a Mild about finished fermenting and an Oud Bruin doing its thing, I am going to attempt to brew a Belgian Imperial Wheat Stout that will be the back up swap beer in case something goes drastically wrong with the Biere de Noel (as if). Hopefully I still have my wits about me after a 4 am start :blink: I'll see if I can remember the rice gulls this time Campbell.
> (The recipe is on this thread someplace).



Hey Winkle any chance of you posting your mild recipe? I've got one about ready but tried a little taster and I'm not happy with it.


----------



## Bribie G (20/3/12)

common typo


----------



## donburke (20/3/12)

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 53192
> View attachment 53195
> 
> 
> common typo



i've never used them, apparently thats why they use 40% barley in a weizen, to aid in lautering


----------



## lukiep8 (20/3/12)

Brewing my first two beers this weekend. A cherry breakfast stout and a blueberry Imperial Oatmeal Stout.

Throw those on the fermenters and then next week I'll start doing my small batch lambic, to put away for a few years.


----------



## raven19 (20/3/12)

Brewed a double batch of RK's Explorer Pale Ale tonight.

80% Ale
20% Vienna
1047og
1012fg
Tomohawk/Cluster to bitter
Heap of flame out Victoria home grown hops
Victoria cube hops too
ibu around 40
1187 yeast planned


----------



## winkle (21/3/12)

Rowy said:


> Hey Winkle any chance of you posting your mild recipe? I've got one about ready but tried a little taster and I'm not happy with it.



Rowy, go back a page  
It is a recipe inspired by an 1932 oatmeal mild recipe with was on the "Shut up about Barkley Perkins" site unless I've got it wrong.


----------



## sponge (21/3/12)

LUKIE said:


> Brewing my first two beers this weekend. A cherry breakfast stout and a blueberry Imperial Oatmeal Stout.
> 
> Throw those on the fermenters and then next week I'll start doing my small batch lambic, to put away for a few years.




Those are some bold and impressive brews for your first three...

Well in sir.


HUZZAH!



Sponge


----------



## winkle (21/3/12)

Rowy said:


> Hey Winkle any chance of you posting your mild recipe? I've got one about ready but tried a little taster and I'm not happy with it.


Here's a link to the original one (1943 sorry - bloody long day) and a bunch of others 
oat mild


----------



## DKS (21/3/12)

winkle said:


> Here's a link to the original one (1943 sorry - bloody long day) and a bunch of others
> oat mild


Gee! That looks interesting winkle
Ill have a look at that recipe in kg/metric and put it into beersmith and see how it balances out. might give it a go.
1/2 smashed on black IPA ATM. A mild looks good ATM  
Daz


----------



## Rowy (21/3/12)

winkle said:


> Here's a link to the original one (1943 sorry - bloody long day) and a bunch of others
> oat mild




Thanks mate. Will shout you one on the 31st!


----------



## lukiep8 (22/3/12)

sponge said:


> Those are some bold and impressive brews for your first three...
> 
> Well in sir.
> 
> ...



I'm brewing more to experiment, and to brew, then to supplement any kind of beer intake. I have some pretty crazy stuff lined up.

It will likely all taste awful, but that is life. IT WILL BE FUN!


----------



## Kranky (22/3/12)

LUKIE said:


> Brewing my first two beers this weekend. A cherry breakfast stout and a blueberry Imperial Oatmeal Stout.
> 
> Throw those on the fermenters and then next week I'll start doing my small batch lambic, to put away for a few years.



What are you going to keep your lambic in?


----------



## sponge (22/3/12)

The main thing is that YOU made that awful tasting liquid.

Plus, itll most probably turn out delicious, just because YOU were the one that made it. (and because it will most likely turn out quite drinkable)

As you say, its all a learning curve and adds to the enjoyment of this fine hobby :chug: 


Sponge


----------



## Yob (22/3/12)

what am I brewing?? Not what I thought :lol: 

Had to grab a fresh packet of amarillo out of the freezer and only realised too late that Id grabbed Hallertau Aroma packet instead... 

Fk it... too late now will just see how it comes out...

was an APA bittered with POR and was sposed to be Amarillo Citra Wai Iti but is now Amarillo Citra Wai Iti Hallertau  

there is always something to cock up h34r: 

Yob


----------



## vykuza (22/3/12)

Smashing out another "Face Slapper" before the weekend.

23L, 70% efficiency

5KG BB pale malt
800g Golden Naked oats
800g Caramalt
800g Munich II

50g Cascade AA7% at 60
90g Cascade AA7% cube hopped
45g Cascade AA7% dry hopped


----------



## iralosavic (22/3/12)

Nick R said:


> Smashing out another "Face Slapper" before the weekend.
> 
> 23L, 70% efficiency
> 
> ...



What style do you categorise this as? Looks tastey!


----------



## vykuza (22/3/12)

You could lump it as an American IPA, but I categorise it as delicious!


----------



## manticle (22/3/12)

Oatmeal stout if I get my dark grains cracked and steeping by friday eve.

Otherwise a variation of this with heritage crystal (slightly less), a bit of a hopburst with the flavour additions, IBU up to 40 ish and a different yeast (maybe 1028)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1372

Have sunday to consider the oatmeal stout, depending on what state I'm in from brewing and sampling HB* with wolfman on the saturday.

*from the december grain bulk buy


----------



## fcmcg (22/3/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> Here is my first post in this thread...
> Was gonna run it through the blichman hopback with some Cluster, through the plate chiller and into the fermetor but managed ( pharked if i know how ) to strip the thread on the hopback...so just went straiht from the plate chiller into the fermentor......
> Cubed Half into a jerry with 50 grams of Cluster flowers....
> 
> ...


Well, well , well....
I've sneaked an early forced carbed pint of this bad boy and it is pretty bloody good....
Pity I only made 42 litres.....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/3/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> Well, well , well....
> I've sneaked an early forced carbed pint of this bad boy and it is pretty bloody good....
> Pity I only made 42 litres.....
> Cheers
> Ferg



Doesn't it suck, sitting there on a thursday night with a force carbed pint and thinking "wish I made more" and "sheesh, I'm alone on a thursday night (SWMBOWIP (SWMBO who is preggers) doesn't count, she can do nowt but sniff), wish I could share this with a fellow beer nerd".

I've got a pint of Rajadom. Man alive, I don't like singing my own praises, but this is a seriously good beer.

I have this rule of thumb - the first beer after an abject failure ends up being a massively good cracker of a beer. I had an abject failure, I now have the cracker, and it is sooooo worth it.

Hoppy Hefe can suck my hairy date - for the cost of the last batch (the failure I needed)+ this batch - I got double the amount of beer (or more, too tired/drinked up to care to calc) and it is so much better than anything they've produced.

Goomba

Goomba


----------



## Gar (22/3/12)

I've brewed 3 IPA's in a row and I want something different for the next batch but that Rajadom is seriously tempting the crap outa me Goomba :icon_drool2:


----------



## fcmcg (22/3/12)

[quote name='Lord Raja Goomba I' date='Mar 22 2012, 09:49 PM' post='893642'
I have this rule of thumb - the first beer after an abject failure ends up being a massively good cracker of a beer. I had an abject failure, I now have the cracker, and it is sooooo worth it.

Hoppy Hefe can suck my hairy date - for the cost of the last batch (the failure I needed)+ this batch - I got double the amount of beer (or more, too tired/drinked up to care to calc) and it is so much better than anything they've produced.

Goomba
[/quote]
mate ...I hears ya...
Did an American brown outta the same fermentor that I did a wit in...
Cleaned brilliantly...except for that bit of crud in the tap..less than a pin heads worth of shit....
American brown wit anyone ? 
Still got 5 litres left to drink of it and whilst it's not true to style , it's not that bad rofl 
This IPA , however is gold ... Manna from heaven..in my opinion lol


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/3/12)

Gar said:


> I've brewed 3 IPA's in a row and I want something different for the next batch but that Rajadom is seriously tempting the crap outa me Goomba :icon_drool2:



Give in to the temptation. Not for my sake, for yours. It is seriously good.

You ever get it, that you try a beer from the fermenter and your brewer brain goes "dude, if that's not the best beer I'll ever make, it won't be far short" - and then you're so right.

This is that beer for me.

Look, I'm not saying I'm a fantastic brewer, or that everything I produce is gold, but that tiny bit of spice the stella is giving over the massive whack of fruity hops is seriously excellent.

And my first FWH beer, I'm happy - the bitterness is there, man is it ever, but it's the right type of bitterness, not that cidery, wormwood bitterness.


----------



## sponge (23/3/12)

Got this planned for tomorrow...

92% GP
3% Caramalt
3% Light crystal
2% Acidulated

1.065

70IBU Cascade/Centennial/Amarillo @ Cube

US05.


Loving single cube hop additions atm.


Sponge


----------



## hsb (23/3/12)

How's this looking for a Baltic Porter? It's not completely to style (Colour, IBU). Drop the Black Malt? Too much Choc/Crystal? Hops look OK? Thanks.



> Type: All Grain	Date: 23/03/2012
> Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l	Brewer: hsb
> Boil Size: 39.22 l	Asst Brewer:
> Boil Time: 90 min	Equipment: Stainless Kegs (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain
> ...


----------



## jyo (23/3/12)

Hoping to crank this one out tomorrow in time for ANZAC day.

ANZAC Ale.
Australian Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.450
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.66 %
Colour (SRM): 6.8 (EBC): 13.4
Bitterness (IBU): 31.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
3.200 kg Pale Malt (71.91%)
0.500 kg Flaked Oats (11.24%)
0.300 kg Wheat Malt (6.74%)
0.250 kg Golden Syrup (5.62%)
0.200 kg Biscuit (4.49%)

Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Pride of Ringwood Leaf (11.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
10.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with WLP009 - Australian Ale

Notes
----------------
NOT BREWED YET

Dark Brown sugar is golden syrup added last 10 minutes.
Oats are toasted in oven until golden.


----------



## vykuza (23/3/12)

Brewing the second half my my lambic/sour, and going US style. High alc, high bitterness.

23L 70% Efficiency
6.5KG pilsner malt
0.5kg Fancy porridge (rolled oats, barley, triticale, rice and rye)

50g of Saphire at 60 minutes for 28IBU

Not doing a turbid mash as I did with the first batch. I broke my mash paddle yesterday. (and life is too short.. seriously, what a pain!)


----------



## bradsbrew (23/3/12)

Will brewing this up this arvo, might even have a crack at some stepped mashing to see what all the hoo haa is about. 

*lager lager lager*
Bohemian Pilsener

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 44.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.750
Total Hops (g): 180.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.5
Bitterness (IBU): 33.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 82
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.000 kg Pale Malt (77.42%)
1.000 kg Munich I (12.9%)
0.750 kg Wheat Malt (9.68%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
60.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
40.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
40.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
40.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 2042 - Danish Lager

Cheers


----------



## sponge (23/3/12)

hsb said:


> How's this looking for a Baltic Porter? It's not completely to style (Colour, IBU). Drop the Black Malt? Too much Choc/Crystal? Hops look OK? Thanks.



Just looking at it id be thinking the 20% cara/choc may be a bit much, but happy to be proven wrong though.


Apart from that, looks delicious. What yeast are you using?



Sponge


----------



## hsb (23/3/12)

Thanks. I'll scale it right back to 10% total. Just about to mill the grain.
Not sure on yeast yet, haven't go that far! It'll go in the cube for a week until my APA gets kegged.
To hand are a few relatively neutral ones, 1098, 1099 I think, British Ale ones 1968, 1469, have to check what else I've got to hand. I could just be lazy and just drop it on the cake from the APA - that was 1098 I think but lashings of Amarillo in there that ideally I don't want coming across in any way.
Updated recipe:



> Amt Name Type # %/IBU
> 4.67 kg Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 62.1 %
> 2.07 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 27.6 %
> 0.39 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 4 5.2 %
> ...


----------



## sponge (23/3/12)

hsb said:


> Thanks. I'll scale it right back to 10% total. Just about to mill the grain.
> Not sure on yeast yet, haven't go that far! It'll go in the cube for a week until my APA gets kegged.
> To hand are a few relatively neutral ones, 1098, 1099 I think, British Ale ones 1968, 1469, have to check what else I've got to hand. I could just be lazy and just drop it on the cake from the APA - that was 1098 I think but lashings of Amarillo in there that ideally I don't want coming across in any way.
> Updated recipe:



You could always just grab half a cup or so of the 1098 cake as opposed to dumping the entire thing to minimise any residual hop flavour from the APA. 

It's my standard practice if I want to reuse a yeast cake without worrying about hop flavours or any of that.

Plus it takes away from over pitching and whatnot...


Sponge


----------



## Wolfman (23/3/12)

manticle said:


> Oatmeal stout if I get my dark grains cracked and steeping by friday eve.
> 
> Otherwise a variation of this with heritage crystal (slightly less), a bit of a hopburst with the flavour additions, IBU up to 40 ish and a different yeast (maybe 1028)
> 
> ...





Not a good day for brewing Sunday if we having a biggy Saturday! Bullshit brewing's best done hungover!. 

I am going to be brewing Tony's Kolsch http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1339


Looking forwards to drinking those bulk buy beers too. It's only been 3 months!



Wolfman


----------



## manticle (23/3/12)

It's not the brewing next day hungover that's the issue - it's remembering to crack and steep the dark grains the night before (ie when we are posssibly too hammered to remember each others' names) that's the potential issue. IF at 5 pm, you can encourage me to go into the shed and weigh out, crack and steep 600 odd grams of various roasted grain, then I'll pull out 2 batches this weekend.

Otherwise 1 and it will be challenger esb.


----------



## Newbee(r) (24/3/12)

Basic Amber Ale this weekend:

4.5kg Marris Otter
350g caramunich II
40g carafa II
40g styrian @ 60
35g styrian @ 15
Mash 65 for 90 min
Boil 75 min
Pride of Ringwood yeast

And one I am really looking forward to: Rochefort 8 style trappist brew planned for mid week (on leave!)

23L
O.G 1.078
FG 1.018
IBU 26

Belgian Pilsner 74.1%
Caramunich 11.13%
Special B 3.75%
carafa I 1.1%
Dark belgian candy sugar 9.65% at 5 minutes to flameout
bottle of kriek boon (_brew like a monk_ suggests it gives a great additional dimension to these beers)

Mash - 61c for 30 min, 67c for 60 min, 75c for 5 min
boil for 75
50g styrian @ 60
20g Hallertau @ 30
10g Hallertau @ 5
5 g crushed coriander seed @ 5

Wyeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II - 3 weeks in the primary @ 20c
Bottle condition for 5 months
Any thoughts on this recipe greatly appreciated as it is my first trappist. It is close to a rochefort 8 'clone' recipe I found on the net, with the exception of the kriek, and I left out their addition of flaked corn.


----------



## Newbee(r) (24/3/12)

Updated percentages to actual grain bill (percentages were a bit off!)

23L
O.G 1.078
FG 1.018
IBU 26

Belgian Pilsner 5.6kg
Caramunich 900g
Special B 320g
carafa I 80g
Dark belgian candy sugar 800g at 5 minutes to flameout
bottle of kriek boon (_brew like a monk_ suggests it gives a great additional dimension to these beers)

Mash - 61c for 30 min, 67c for 60 min, 75c for 5 min
boil for 75
50g styrian @ 60
20g Hallertau @ 30
10g Hallertau @ 5
5 g crushed coriander seed @ 5

Wyeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II - 3 weeks in the primary @ 20c
Bottle condition for 5 months
Any thoughts on this recipe greatly appreciated as it is my first trappist. It is close to a rochefort 8 'clone' recipe I found on the net, with the exception of the kriek, and I left out their addition of flaked corn.


----------



## malt_shovel (24/3/12)

Was in K-Mart and saw some kits with long used by date, so figured it was about as fresh as I could get (Dec 2013) and thought I should revisit my brewing roots.

First two-can, and me thinks the Real Ale was not a good choice, but will see. 

*Toucan IPA*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 20.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.700
Total Hops (g): 142.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.073 (P): 17.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.00 %
Colour (SRM): 10.6 (EBC): 20.9
Bitterness (IBU): 78.8 (Tinseth)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 20

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.400 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Light (72.34%)
0.850 kg Brown Sugar, Light (18.09%)
0.150 kg Bairds Pale Crystal (3.19%)
0.150 kg Caramunich I (3.19%)
0.150 kg Victory (3.19%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
72.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (3.6 g/L)
15.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.3% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
55.0 g Cascade Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Aroma) (2.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Danstar Nottingham

*Notes*
----------------
PoR addition @ 60mins used to estimate IBU's from Real Ale kits x 2 (approx 65)

Added LME and hopped wort to coolish 15Ltrs of filtered water added to the yeast cake

3/23/2012 13:30 : Aerated for 5mins shaking / rolling before placing into lager fridge to cool down.

Need to add brown sugar during ferment.

3/23/2012 21:30 - Going beserk moved to ale fridge (16degC)

3/24/2012 08:30 - Added brown sugar.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bullsneck (24/3/12)

Brewing this today...


*BOAB Four Hop IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 11.1 (EBC): 21.9
Bitterness (IBU): 56.3 (Rager)

80.02% Simpsons Marris Otter
6.51% Weyermann Munich I
6% Thomas Fawcett Pale Crystal
3.99% Bairds Medium Crystal
3.49% Global Light Munich

0.4 g/L Millennium (14.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Topaz (16.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Topaz (16.3% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Topaz (16.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Topaz (16.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Topaz (16.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Topaz (16.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.8 g/L Topaz (16.3% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.1 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 75 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 75 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 75 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Brewer_010 (24/3/12)

manticle said:


> Oatmeal stout if I get my dark grains cracked and steeping by friday eve.
> 
> Otherwise a variation of this with heritage crystal (slightly less), a bit of a hopburst with the flavour additions, IBU up to 40 ish and a different yeast (maybe 1028)
> 
> ...



Manticle - how much oats are you using? I'm putting down a partial next week (mainly to use up some leftover DME I have) and using 8.5% oats (just rolled oats for porridge). Saw that you can use around 10% so thought 8.5% should be OK for starters. I can always do another one in June if its not enough.

Recipe:

Amount Item Type % or IBU 

2.00 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 EBC) Dry Extract 38.39 % 
2.00 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.0 EBC) Grain 38.39 % 
0.45 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 8.64 % 
0.32 kg Carabohemian (190.0 EBC) Grain 6.14 % 
0.29 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 5.57 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBC) Grain 2.88 % 

30.00 gm Target [9.40 %] (40 min) Hops 30.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Target [9.40 %] (20 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 

0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 0.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs English Ale (White Labs #WLP002) [Starter 35 ml] Yeast-Ale 

cheers


----------



## vortex (24/3/12)

Brewer_010 said:


> Manticle - how much oats are you using? I'm putting down a partial next week (mainly to use up some leftover DME I have) and using 8.5% oats (just rolled oats for porridge). Saw that you can use around 10% so thought 8.5% should be OK for starters. I can always do another one in June if its not enough.
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> ...



I did a Chocolate Oatmeal Stout last weekend, 23L batch All Grain, used 700g of Oats. The final beer is beautiful, perfect amount of smoothness from the oats IMO. Can post the full recipe if you want a look. My chocolate malt addition was a lot higher than my roast malt, has really given it an awesome chocolate flavour and aroma. It's ready to keg tomorrow


----------



## chunckious (24/3/12)

Black IPA 

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 37.0 (EBC): 72.9
Bitterness (IBU): 46.3 (Average)

76.99% Marris Otter
8% Melanoidin
4.99% Crystal 120
4.01% Chocolate, Pale
3.01% Black Patent
3.01% Roasted Barley

0.9 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.4 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.8 g/L Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.8 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.8 g/L Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Mash out at 78oC. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with 


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Brewer_010 (24/3/12)

vortex said:


> I did a Chocolate Oatmeal Stout last weekend, 23L batch All Grain, used 700g of Oats. The final beer is beautiful, perfect amount of smoothness from the oats IMO. Can post the full recipe if you want a look. My chocolate malt addition was a lot higher than my roast malt, has really given it an awesome chocolate flavour and aroma. It's ready to keg tomorrow



thanks vortex, if you could post the recipe that would be great. Haven't crushed the grain for mine so there is still time to tweak it.


----------



## donburke (24/3/12)

bullsneck said:


> Brewing this today...
> 
> 
> *BOAB Four Hop IPA* (American IPA)
> ...



up all night weighing your hop additions ?


----------



## donburke (24/3/12)

made my house pilsner today

Recipe: BOHEMIAN PILSNER
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 85.00 L 
Boil Size: 92.40 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 7.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
17.00 kg Pilsner Bohemium Floor Malted (Weyermann) Grain 94.44 % 
1.00 kg Maize, Flaked (Bairds) (2.5 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
150.00 gm Saphir [4.70 %] (105 min) (First Wort HopHops 24.2 IBU 
170.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (30 min) Hops 12.8 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Czech Pilsner Lager (Wyeast Labs #2278) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 18.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
40 min Mash In Add 48.00 L of water at 69.1 C 63.0 C 
40 min Step Add 30.00 L of water at 88.5 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
TOP UP KETTLE DURING BOIL

FWH IS AT FIRST RUNNINGS
30 MIN IS 15 MIN ADDITION

FILL 2 X 23 LITRE CUBES
FILL 2 X 17 LITRE CUBES

2 X 600ML WY2278 SLURRY TO BE HARVESTED 7/4/12
PITCH 600ML INTO EACH 40 LITRE BATCH


----------



## grod5 (24/3/12)

*Using Simcoe hops from NikoBrew *

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Cat Piss Pale
Brewer: Greg
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 35.99 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.12 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 19.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 79.4 % 
0.80 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2 12.7 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 7.9 % 
1.22 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 4 - 
80.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 34.8 IBUs 
55.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 6 2.8 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.30 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 18.27 l of water at 70.8 C 64.0 C 90 min 

Sparge: Drain mash tun, Batch sparge with 2 steps (12.76l, 12.76l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------


----------



## kelbygreen (25/3/12)

just mashed this in, 

coopers sparkling 

42lt volume 

10.7kg Ale Malt
.5kg Caramunich 2
.5kg Wheat

58g POR @ 60 mins 

65deg mash and 78deg mash out


----------



## vortex (25/3/12)

Brewer_010 said:


> thanks vortex, if you could post the recipe that would be great. Haven't crushed the grain for mine so there is still time to tweak it.



Sorry for the delay.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Cisco Oatmeal Stout
Brewer: Me
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.97 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 75.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 77.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Ale Malt (Bairds) (6.0 EBC) Grain 1 73.8 % 
0.70 kg Oats, quick Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 2 10.3 % 
0.50 kg Crystal Malt Medium140-160(Bairds) (146. Grain 3 7.4 % 
0.35 kg Chocolate Malt (1000.8 EBC) Grain 4 5.1 % 
0.23 kg Roasted Malt (1199.7 EBC) Grain 5 3.4 % 
65.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.30 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 6 25.2 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins) Other 8 - 
1.0 pkg Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [124.21 ml Yeast 9 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.78 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 18.68 l of water at 72.1 C 64.4 C 75 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 1 steps (19.08l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## manticle (25/3/12)

Brewer_010 said:


> Manticle - how much oats are you using? I'm putting down a partial next week (mainly to use up some leftover DME I have) and using 8.5% oats (just rolled oats for porridge). Saw that you can use around 10% so thought 8.5% should be OK for starters. I can always do another one in June if its not enough.



Haven't actually worked out the recipe yet. I ended up brewing a challenger/styrian bitter instead so the oatmeal stout will be next weekend. 

I think I ordered a kilo of simpsons golden naked oats so I'll toast them lightly and use the lot. 20 ish L batch, maris otter/Golden promise blend, briess victory and tf pale choc, simpsons choc, black and RB for the rest. All dark grains steeped overnight in cold water , brought to 70 degrees and chucked in at the end of the mash. Unsure whether to use 100g or so of heritage crystal.

Probably 1099 and EKG to about 30-35 IBU.

Will follow with a dry stout, same grain bill,same hop schedule, no oats and 1084.


----------



## Tony (25/3/12)

Hefe 

hefeweizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.00
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.44
Anticipated EBC: 7.4
Anticipated IBU: 12.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

 % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
63.6 7.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
32.7 3.60 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
3.6 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26



Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
42.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Whole 7.00 12.2 40 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


----------



## Brewer_010 (25/3/12)

manticle said:


> Haven't actually worked out the recipe yet. I ended up brewing a challenger/styrian bitter instead so the oatmeal stout will be next weekend.
> 
> I think I ordered a kilo of simpsons golden naked oats so I'll toast them lightly and use the lot. 20 ish L batch, maris otter/Golden promise blend, briess victory and tf pale choc, simpsons choc, black and RB for the rest. All dark grains steeped overnight in cold water , brought to 70 degrees and chucked in at the end of the mash. Unsure whether to use 100g or so of heritage crystal.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the ideas. Have mucked around with my recipe:

Amount Item Type % or IBU 

1.50 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 EBC) Dry Extract 32.14 % 
2.00 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.0 EBC) Grain 42.85 % 
0.47 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 10.04 % 
0.23 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 4.99 % 
0.23 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBC) Grain 4.99 % 
0.23 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 4.99 % 

30.00 gm Target [9.40 %] (40 min) Hops 30.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Target [9.40 %] (20 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 

0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 0.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs English Ale (White Labs #WLP002) [Starter 100 ml] Yeast-Ale


----------



## mckenry (25/3/12)

First time for me doing the Doctors Landlord.
Already a few changes on the fly.... I'm doing a multi step mash, not S.I. and forgot to mod recipe as Hops are a slightly diff IBU...
Oh well, RDWHAHB.
On the positive side, my West Yorkshire WY1469 is a big healthy starter, ready to pitch this arvo.
Tap water is freaking cold at the moment, so chilling will be one pass only. Love that!


----------



## RdeVjun (25/3/12)

mckenry said:


> Already a few changes on the fly.... I'm doing a multi step mash, not S.I. and forgot to mod recipe as Hops are a slightly diff IBU...
> Oh well, RDWHAHB.


No bother, its usually a forgiving recipe. 40-odd variants of it made here with different hops varieties/ strengths and quite pleased with just about every single one.
I step mashed a few (some decocted too) and found no real benefits TBH, single infusion is adequate. But nothing to stop you stepping it, may as well caramelise some wort as well if you're feeling enthusiastic and energetic, it won't hurt! :icon_cheers:


----------



## mckenry (25/3/12)

RdeVjun said:


> No bother, its usually a forgiving recipe. 40-odd variants of it made here with different hops varieties/ strengths and quite pleased with just about every single one.
> I step mashed a few (some decocted too) and found no real benefits TBH, single infusion is adequate. But nothing to stop you stepping it, may as well caramelise some wort as well if you're feeling enthusiastic and energetic, it won't hurt! :icon_cheers:



Hey RdeVjun,
Yep, not worried. Sure it will be good. I just like a baseline. I like to brew to recipe first, then tailor if needed.
Not going to bother caramelising. Anyway - time to mashout.


----------



## sponge (25/3/12)

sponge said:


> Got this planned for tomorrow...
> 
> 92% GP
> 3% Caramalt
> ...



Just mashed in. I'm a little excited.


Sponge


----------



## Bribie G (25/3/12)

winkle said:


> Rowy, go back a page
> It is a recipe inspired by an 1932 oatmeal mild recipe with was on the "Shut up about Barkley Perkins" site unless I've got it wrong.



Winkle does a killer mild.

Talking of traditional recipes, tomorrow I'm going to repeat an experiment that turned out absolutely brilliantly.

Take your normal Coopers Sparkling clone recipe with the ale malt, a bit of crystal, 5% sugar, POR...... the usual suspects.

Then instead of the ale, use a 50/50 mix of ale and wheat malt. 

63 mash, ferment below 18 with the Coopers bottle yeast, preferably second or third gen. 

The result is a super clean tasting Sparkling with the POR and the esters shining through, with pear, pear, pear :icon_drool2: 

Coopers use a bit of wheat, by ramping the wheat right up it seems to add a new dimension. Also you need a spoon to tackle it.


----------



## Tony (25/3/12)

I tell ya..... these NZ hallertau flowers smell great in a Hefe


----------



## argon (25/3/12)

Just doughed in... extend to a 2 hour mash for the Maris Otter


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 08.2 - English Extra Special/Strong Bitter
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Boil Size: 50.72 l
Bottling Volume: 43.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 16.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 48.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
12.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
1.50 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
10.94 kg Ale - Maris Otter Malt (Thomas Fawcetts Grain 4 92.0 % 
0.24 kg Amber Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (60.9 SRM) Grain 6 2.0 % 
0.71 kg Caraaroma Malt (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 5 6.0 % 
90.00 g East Kent Goldings (Plugs) - CB 2010 [5. Hop 7 26.3 IBUs 
8.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
100.00 g East Kent Goldings - NB 2009 [5.00 %] - Hop 9 10.6 IBUs 
60.00 g Aurora Hops (Super Styrian) - CB 2009 [ Hop 10 11.5 IBUs 
8.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 11 - 
2.0 pkg West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469-PC Yeast 12 - 
30.00 g Aurora Hops (Super Styrian) - CB 2009 [ Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g East Kent Goldings - NB 2009 [5.00 %] - Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 11.89 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 30.99 l of water at 72 C 65.0 C 120 min 


Notes:
------
estimated mash pH 5.36




Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Adam Howard (25/3/12)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Gembrook Pale Mild
Brewer: Adam
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.97 l
Post Boil Volume: 54.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 50.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 49.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.039 SG
Estimated Color: 11.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.2 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 51.9 % 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 45.5 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 3 2.6 % 
20.00 g Rakau [11.30 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 4 15.7 IBUs 
50.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 5 4.8 IBUs 
50.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 10.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 7.70 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 38.00 l of water at 71.5 C 68.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 25.68 l water at 75.6 C

I have no idea about the alpha's on my homegrown Cascade and Chinook....I also don't know my exact weights. This will be the second Harvest Ale for the season, with the last one I FWH'd with commercial Cascade and bursted the homegrown flowers in from 20mins to flameout. Turned out really well! Will do the same with this with the Rakau, looks like I have far more homegrown flowers this time too, 50g is just for recipe purposes.


----------



## grod5 (25/3/12)

argon said:


> Just doughed in... extend to a 2 hour mash for the Maris Otter
> 
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> ...



late brew day for you


----------



## argon (25/3/12)

Yep just had first hop addition. 90 min boil.


----------



## RdeVjun (25/3/12)

grod5 said:


> late brew day for you


Yeah, precisely what I was thinking...  Should be well worth it though! :icon_drool2: 
I've always felt, "why do today what you can put off until tomorrow?" However OTOH, there's always the lay down misere of "deal with tomorrow tomorrow."!! :beerbang:


----------



## kelbygreen (25/3/12)

lol you started 12 and a half hours after I did good luck  Mines almost ready to pitch and its in cubes


----------



## argon (25/3/12)

It's actually been a really cruisy brew day. 
Mowed the lawn and crushed the grain. Doughed in, then bathed and fed the kids. Cooked and ate dinner, whilst recirc sparging. Finished dinner, watched some tv, then added first hop addition. All this while hitting 85% efficiency!

Mrs didn't know I was brewing till she smelt the EKG woft in. Sitting back now catching up on some rugby. Will cube and be in bed by 11. Too easy.

I'll save you a bottle Ralph... I'm working in the city now, will have to catch up. I'm across the road from the Belgian beer cafe. Any excuse to have a Trappist!


----------



## RdeVjun (25/3/12)

:icon_offtopic: 
If the planets line up in my favour and that new boss man doesn't sack us all , at long last I could well be joining you permanently argon, should know in the next month or so! B) 
The closest is Super Whatnot, but its nearly the same to your local caf!


----------



## kelbygreen (25/3/12)

I was in bed at 12 but we are a hour ahead of you  bubs kept us up all night so at 6am thought **** it I cant sleep might aswell brew  then 30 mins later she went back to sleep, I was already dedicated so no time to stop


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/3/12)

For a poker night in about a month:

*Bier Belgique Sans Fort*
Belgian Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.700
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 5.9 (EBC): 11.7
Bitterness (IBU): 24.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Pilsner (87.72%)
0.200 kg Aromatic Malt (3.51%)
0.200 kg Melanoidin (3.51%)
0.200 kg Munich I (3.51%)
0.100 kg Biscuit (1.75%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Willamette Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes (First Wort) (1.2 g/L)
20.0 g Pacific Hallertau Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Safbrew T-58


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bullsneck (26/3/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Boil Time (Minutes): 60
> 
> *Grain Bill*
> ----------------
> 5.000 kg Pilsner (87.72%)



I'm sure you will, but just in case, I'd boil for 90mins.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/3/12)

bullsneck said:


> I'm sure you will, but just in case, I'd boil for 90mins.



Am doing.

Just left beermate's default, though truth be told ,most of the target audience are eurolager drinkers, so a little DMS is probably mandatory. 

It's the same reason I'm running T-58 at a lower temp.

Goomba


----------



## lukiep8 (28/3/12)

My first brew is done. Breakfast Stout, will likely add cocoa nibs and cherry (syrup, maybe, otherwise reduced cherries) to secondary.


----------------
Batch Size: 9L (started with 23L)
OG: 1.073
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain
------
5kg Maris Otter
.5 Quaker Old Fashion Oats
.4 Carafa Special III
.4 Carafa Special II
.3 Black Malt
.3 Caramalt
.15 Roasted Barley
.15 Chocolate Malt

Hops
------
70g Willamette (Pellet 4.50% AA) @ 60 min.
10g Willamette (Pellet 4.50% AA) @ 30 min.
10g Willamette (Pellet 4.50% AA) @ 0 min.

Yeast
-----
SAFALE dry yeast

Pretty sure my efficiency was horrendously low, but I got around the gravity I was aiming for, and was looking at a 10L batch.

It was more a brew to learn the curves and the like. I'm not really too concerned with getting something too specific out of it. Might end up throwing some chips in it, to age a bit.


----------



## Gar (31/3/12)

Brewing this tomorrow, Lightly hopped Pale Ale of sorts

God knows what it'll be like  

Batch Size - 28L
OG - 1.049 - FG Est - 1.010
IBU's - 29 (beersmith) will come out higher as no-chilling
Mashed @ 65' - 1 hour

48% Marris Otter
48% BB Wheat Malt
4% Pale Crystal

10g Chinook - First Wort
20g Chinook - 15 min
30g Chinook - 5 min

Yeast - Safale S-04


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/12)

Having a great brew day, I'm really getting the hang of piggy-backing a mashtun brew onto a BIAB brew to get two cubes out of a brew day. 

Currently boiling an Irish Red for the BABBs minicomp in April, and piggy-backing a Moby Wheat, which is mashing in the esky and waiting for its turn in the kettle. The whole thing is so relaxing we even entertained visitors from Dalby for the afternoon, with me going "just popping out to the brewhouse" now and again  
Where the taps are of course B)


----------



## kelbygreen (31/3/12)

I am thinking of doing the same thing bribie but of coarse with a 3V but same rules apply. A mate has asked if he builds a kegging setup if he can help me brew and get a keg filled but that means I need to brew twice as often as I do now and I dont think he would be a big IPA fan or anything.


----------



## Frag_Dog (31/3/12)

Going to have a go at a Vienna Lager tomorrow. My brews of late havn't been the best, so I'm brewing this one straight out of Brewing Classic Styles.


BCS - Vienna Lager 
Vienna Lager 
Type: All Grain Date: 31/03/2012 
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l Brewer: Nathan
Boil Size: 38.16 l Asst Brewer:
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Stainless Kegs (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain
Final Bottling Volume: 20.00 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0
Taste Notes:
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.40 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 3 28.1 % 
1.30 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 26.1 % 
2.20 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 44.2 % 
0.08 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 5 1.6 % 
30.00 g Hallertauer Tradition (Bulk) [7.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 20.2 IBUs 
14.00 g Hallertauer Tradition (Bulk) [7.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 3.4 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.0 pkg Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) [124.21 ml] Yeast 9 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 23.6 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kCal/12 oz 
Est Color: 21.9 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 4.98 kg 
Sparge Water: 6.94 l Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C Tun Temperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.20 

Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Mash In Add 20.00 l of water at 72.3 C 68.0 C 60 min 
Sparge Out Add 20.00 l of water at 84.8 C 76.0 C 5 min


----------



## mje1980 (3/4/12)

Sorta porter. Loosely based on one of terry fosters recipe's. Im using Roasted barley, hence the "sorta porter" name. I prefer RB to black malt. 

84% Simpsons Maris Otter
6% TF pale xtal
4% TKF medium xtal
4% TF pale choc
2% Roast barley

Willamette 60 

1.051
30 IBU. 

1968 probably.


----------



## winkle (3/4/12)

Bribie G said:


> Having a great brew day, I'm really getting the hang of piggy-backing a mashtun brew onto a BIAB brew to get two cubes out of a brew day.
> 
> Currently boiling an Irish Red for the BABBs minicomp in April, and piggy-backing a Moby Wheat, which is mashing in the esky and waiting for its turn in the kettle. The whole thing is so relaxing we even entertained visitors from Dalby for the afternoon, with me going "just popping out to the brewhouse" now and again
> Where the taps are of course B)



Crap, I was going to brew one of them red things over Easter but I've left the CB order a bit late - might nip around and see what Sim's got in stock. I'll at least get a Rootin' Saison brewing over the break.


----------



## bullsneck (4/4/12)

Just mashed in this for the Taphouse Brew Share Night with the fella from Nogne.

*BOAB Meantime Porter*
Robust Porter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 20.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.564
Total Hops (g): 66.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.29 %
Colour (SRM): 30.8 (EBC): 60.7
Bitterness (IBU): 18.1 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.688 kg Simpsons Marris Otter (48.31%)
1.313 kg Weyermann Munich I (23.6%)
0.440 kg Rauchmalt (7.91%)
0.440 kg Simpsons Brown Malt (7.91%)
0.250 kg Thomas Fawcett Pale Crystal (4.49%)
0.250 kg Torrified Wheat (4.49%)
0.122 kg Thomas Fawcett Pale Chocolate (2.19%)
0.061 kg Simpsons Black Malt (1.1%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
18.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
24.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
24.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
2.5 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
7.0 g Sodium Bi-Carbonate @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1.2 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.8 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
2.7 g Sodium Bi-Carbonate @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
4.0 g BrewBrite @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 62C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

*Notes*
----------------
Mash Schedule

Mash in @ 55 for 5mins
Raise temp to 62C for 30mins
Raise temp over course of 15mins to 72C for 20mins
Raise temp to 77C for mash out

Pitch at 68F

Adjust to 75ppm of CaCl * Note - Adjusted water profile to suit London profile in Porter book by Terry Foster

Into 32L of water goes...
Calcium Sulphate - 2.8g
Calcium Chloride - 3.5g
Magnesium Sulphate - 4.2g
Sodium BiCarbonate - 9.7g

Dark grains to be added at mash out.

Ferment at 17, then ramp up to 20 over 3 days

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/4/12)

Nothing. 

Won't get to CB before Friday/Saturday and Ross is closed (probably taking a well earned break).

Goomba


----------



## sponge (4/4/12)

Amber ale planned for Friday. Was thinking of doing a spiced xmas ale and letting it age til xmas, but ive got a mate coming around to lend a helping hand and watch the process and has requested an amber ale.

75% Ale (or GP)
10% munich
8% aroma
7% amber

1.050

35IBU cube hopped CTZ, citra and amarillo

us05


Sponge


----------



## Brewer_010 (4/4/12)

Crushed the grain for this simple APA, will brew tomorrow and have it in the fermenter for the weekend. Not much in the way of hops but I'm clearing out bits of left-overs and thats all there is.

Ahtanum Pale Ale
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 5/04/2012 
Style: American Pale Ale 
Brewer: 
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Volume: 25.99 L Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 % 
Equipment: Gabur Dhaura Electric Urn 
Actual Efficiency: 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.0 EBC) Grain 82.98 % 
0.70 kg Munich Malt (15.0 EBC) Grain 14.52 % 
0.12 kg Carabohemian (190.0 EBC) Grain 2.50 % 

10.00 gm Magnum [14.40 %] (40 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Ahtanum [5.20 %] (40 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Ahtanum [5.20 %] (20 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 

0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 0.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile 
Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 
Estimated Color: 16.3 EBC (9.9-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 33.4 IBU (30.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 12.4 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.56 % (4.50-6.00 %) 
Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.95 % 
Actual Calories: 446 cal/l


----------



## Frag_Dog (4/4/12)

Woman at work - its brew time!


43 - Frys Pils 
German Pilsner (Pils) 
Type: All Grain Date: 4/04/2012 
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l Brewer: Nathan 
Boil Size: 36.08 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Stainless Kegs (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.00 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Fermentation: Lager, Single Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0 
Taste Notes: 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.80 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 100.0 % 
35.00 g Perle [8.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 2 30.6 IBUs 
15.00 g Hallertauer Tradition [7.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 4 5.5 IBUs 
15.00 g Hallertauer Tradition [7.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 5 0.5 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 3 - 
1.0 pkg SafLager German Lager (DCL/Fermentis #S-189) [23.66 ml] Yeast 6 -


----------



## boingk (4/4/12)

Looking mouthwatering guys... particularly liking the Amber, Sponge. Nothing here at the moment but I'm planning a simple Heffe with my brother and will knock out a kits 'n' bits ale of some sort, too, probably along the lines of this:

1.7kg kit
500g LDME
200g white sugar
200g steeped grain (pils/ale/cara aroma whatever)
15g Amarillo @ 10min
15g Chinook @ 10min

Final volume 21 litres, fermented @ 15~16'C with US-05 for a pseudo-lager.

Not flash but should get the stocks going again!

- boingk


----------



## kelbygreen (4/4/12)

done a back to back brew 

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: pilsner
Brewer: Kelby
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 24.34 l
Post Boil Volume: 21.84 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 9.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 68.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.70 kg Pilsner (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 85.5 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 9.1 % 
0.30 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 3 5.5 % 
70.00 g Saaz [3.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 27.8 IBUs 
26.00 g Saaz [3.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 3.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Urquell Lager (Wyeast Labs #2001) [124.2 Yeast 6 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 12.00 l of water at 56.7 C 50.0 C 10 min 
Mash In Add 6.70 l of water at 99.1 C 65.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Decoct 8.74 l of mash and boil it 78.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 12.15 l water at 75.6 C



BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Pale Ale
Brewer: Kelby
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 52.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 42.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 10.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 85.7 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 9.5 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.2 EBC) Grain 3 4.8 % 
50.00 g Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 4 25.8 IBUs 
20.00 g Challenger [6.10 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 2.5 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) [124.21 Yeast 6 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 27.25 l of water at 73.7 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 17.80 l of water at 99.9 C 78.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 18.47 l water at 78.0 C


----------



## Arghonaut (4/4/12)

Knocked out a couple of extract brews last night:

10' Punch

26 litres
2.8kg LDME
500g Dried Wheat Extract
200g Dex
150g Med Crystal

60g Cascade, 50g Centennial, 40g Amarillo, 30g Chinook @ 10

US-05

OG 1050, 40 IBU



Victory ESB

26 Litres
3kg LDME
250g Victory
250g Med Crystal
150g Dex

30g EKG, 10g POR @60
30g EKG @ 20
30g EKG @ 5

S-04

1049 OG, 32 IBU


----------



## bullsneck (5/4/12)

Brewing this today for a 60th birthday party...

*BOAB Wheat Ale*
American Wheat or Rye Beer

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.196
Total Hops (g): 85.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 7.2 (EBC): 14.2
Bitterness (IBU): 33.3 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.998 kg Weyermann Wheat Malt (57.69%)
1.998 kg Simpsons Golden Promise (38.46%)
0.200 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (3.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
19.5 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
19.5 g Motueka (B Saaz) Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
8.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
8.0 g Motueka (B Saaz) Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Motueka (B Saaz) Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
4.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
2.5 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.6 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1.2 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
4.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
4.0 g BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

*Notes*
----------------
10 min 52 deg protein and infuse up to 65 for an hour and mash out.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## adz1179 (5/4/12)

LCPA of sorts

80% Pale malt
10% Wheat
6% dark munich
4% Light crystal / caramalt

20g ukg at 75
40g cascade at 5
30g cascade at 0
10g galaxy at 0

2nd gen 1332 northwest ale

ferment at 20-22


----------



## fraser_john (6/4/12)

Robust Porter 2012

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.40
Anticipated OG: 1.061 Plato: 14.98
Anticipated EBC: 71.5
Anticipated IBU: 31.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 4 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 12 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.3 4.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
6.2 0.40 kg. Brown Malt Great Britain 1.032 138
4.7 0.30 kg. Golden Naked Oats 1.030 15
3.1 0.20 kg. Crystal Heritage Great Britian 1.034 150
3.1 0.20 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 940
3.1 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
3.1 0.20 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 500
3.1 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350
3.1 0.20 kg. Chocolate Malt France 1.032 690

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Magnum Pellet 14.00 26.7 60 min.
10.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 2.2 20 min.
10.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 1.1 5 min.
10.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 1.1 5 min.
15.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1084 Irish Ale


----------



## NickB (6/4/12)

Will be getting this on the go shortly...

Recipe: Stop, Hoppy Time IPA
Style: 14B-India Pale Ale(IPA)-American IPA

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.048 SG
Expected OG: 1.060 SG
Expected FG: 1.014 SG
Expected ABV: 6.0 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 68.6
Expected Color: 21.5 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 75.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 10.50 kg (91.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Light Crystal 0.500 kg (4.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Dark Crystal 0.500 kg (4.3 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Warrior (15.8 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
US Chinook (11.4 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Chinook (11.4 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Simcoe (12.2 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (14.0 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
US Chinook (11.4 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
US Simcoe (12.2 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
Australian Galaxy (14.0 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 10 g used In Mash
Calcium Chloride 5 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 3 g used In Mash
BrewBrite 4 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1056-American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins

Recipe Notes
15 min additions to the cubes (split evenly)


----------



## Midnight Brew (6/4/12)

Just Mashed this in

Batch Size (fermenter): 44.00 l
Boil Size: 53.13 l
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 42.00 l 
Est Mash Efficiency 81.8 % 

Ingredients

120.00 ml Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
7.25 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 2 82.9 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 11.4 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 4 5.7 % 
100.00 g Saaz [3.25 %] - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 5 22.6 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
10.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 7 - 
50.00 g Saaz [3.25 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 8 0.4 IBUs 

Two Cubes, Two Yeasts
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 ml] Yeast 9 - 
1.0 pkg Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [124.21 ml] Yeast 10 - 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.050 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % 
Bitterness: 23.0 IBUs
Est Color: 7.6 EBC 

Mash Name: BIAB, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 8.75 kg 
Sparge Water: 0.00 l Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Saccharification Add 52.47 l of water at 69.5 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## winkle (6/4/12)

NickB said:


> Will be getting this on the go shortly...
> 
> Recipe: Stop, Hoppy Time IPA
> Style: 14B-India Pale Ale(IPA)-American IPA
> ...


What, are you emptying the fridge/freezer for the next bulk buy  ?
Looks pretty tasty BTW


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/4/12)

NickB said:


> Will be getting this on the go shortly...
> 
> Recipe: Stop, Hoppy Time IPA



Told my Mrs this title - she thought it was one of my "dad" jokes.

TE he he.

Goomba


----------



## winkle (6/4/12)

Either today or Sunday...

(Is that) Fanny Green Bitter 
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) 
Type: All Grain 
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l Brewer: PRB 
Boil Size: 30.08 l 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 24.73 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 17.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 89.1 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0 

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 47.5 % 
1.20 kg Pale Malt, Ale (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 25.9 % 
0.60 kg Caramunich 2 (63.0 EBC) Grain 3 13.0 % 
0.03 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 4 0.6 % 
0.60 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 5 13.0 % 
47.00 g Challenger [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 39.2 IBUs 
0.47 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 8 - 
12.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275) [124.21 ml] 

Already planning for the pump Nick


----------



## NickB (6/4/12)

Shit, and I don't even have kids  

Not clearing out Perry, but getting into another IPA/APA/Hop Bomb funk. Did a 'hop take' a couple nights ago, and have quite a few US hops left, so will go for it!

I did just remember from the brew on Wed night, that the element in my HERMS shit itself....

SO I just replaced the 1600W with a 2200W and we're all good to go. Water heating now!

Cheers


----------



## bconnery (6/4/12)

My standard wheat base for a fruit wheat

Style: Weizen/Weissbier

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l 
Boil Size: 32.00 l
Bottling Volume: 24.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 5.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 13.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %

Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2100.00 g Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 50.0 % 
2100.00 g Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 50.0 % 
20.00 g Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 10.8 IBUs 
15.00 g Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 4 2.9 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safbrew Wheat (DCL/Fermentis #WB-06) [50 Yeast 5 -


----------



## jyo (6/4/12)

Cleaning out some grain and trying to use up some loitering wheat, so cheap man's APA coming up.
Aiming for grain to brain in a week:

I'm a cheap prick Pale Ale.
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.600
Total Hops (g): 150.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.79 %
Colour (SRM): 7.4 (EBC): 14.6
Bitterness (IBU): 38.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
3.000 kg Wheat Malt (34.88%)
2.000 kg Pale Malt (23.26%)
2.000 kg Pilsner (23.26%)
1.000 kg Cane Sugar (11.63%)
0.300 kg Caramalt (3.49%)
0.300 kg Crystal 120 (3.49%)

Hop Bill
----------------
40.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
40.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
40.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
30.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ whirlpool (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Danstar Nottingham


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## sponge (6/4/12)

What started off as being planned for an AAA (but on checking keg stocks theres a good proportion of APA's already, so felt like a change) decided to head back to the dark spiced christmas ale based on the christmoos ale recipe and tweaked slightly for a slightly roasted and chocolate flavour

Just mashed in

60% ale
15% munich
5% wheat
5% crystal
5% aroma
5% amber
3% choc
2% carafa I

cinnamon sticks, cloves, cardamon pods, orange, ginger, fresh nutmeg and mixed spice @ 5min

1.060

10 IBU Hallertauer @ FWH
25 IBU Hallertauer @ Cube

t-58

Smelling delicious already. Really looking forward to this one at xmas...


Sponge


----------



## Dazza88 (6/4/12)

Mashed in . . . 

Falcon Pale Ale - (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 6.9 (EBC): 13.6
Bitterness (IBU): 32.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

48.86% BB Ale
32.57% Boh Pilsner
9.77% Munich II
8.14% Wheat Malt
0.65% Carafa II malt

0.5 g/L Falconers Flight (10.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Falconers Flight (10.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Falconers Flight (10.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Falconers Flight (10.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Falconers Flight (10.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g/L PH 5.2 @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g/L Brewbrite @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II

Notes: 

BIAB Water in 70L pot - mash measured 67. 
35L Mash water, 
5 g of Gypsum
3g of NaCl
PH 5.2

10L sparge
1.4g Gyp
0.9g NaCl


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## keifer33 (6/4/12)

Will hopefully get onto this one tonight. Was just going to be a plain IPA but with the weather cooling down a little its time for Dark Beers!


59 - Black Citra 10 Min IPA (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 6.01 %
Colour (SRM): 50.8 (EBC): 100.0
Bitterness (IBU): 64.9 (Tinseth)

60.43% Munich I (Weyermann)
25.34% Pale Malt (Barrett Burston)
4.48% Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett)
3.9% Crystal (Joe White)
2.92% Victory Malt (Briess)
1.95% Carafa II (Weyermann)
0.97% Chocolate Malt (Joe White)

5.9 g/L Citra (13.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Cube Hopped)

1/2 Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 65 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale American


----------



## Tony (6/4/12)

Black Rye IPA



Crucifixion by Lipin

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 18.00 Wort Size (L): 18.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.064 Plato: 15.59
Anticipated EBC: 57.8
Anticipated IBU: 84.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.0 3.50 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 6
20.0 1.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Rye Germany 1.036 5
5.0 0.25 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100
5.0 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.20 34.1 20 min.
40.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 7.50 25.9 20 min.
50.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.20 11.7 3 min.
50.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 7.50 6.6 3 min.
50.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.20 4.1 1 min.
50.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 7.50 2.3 1 min.


Yeast
-----

TBA ???


----------



## keifer33 (6/4/12)

Dammit Tony now I want to do add rye to mine but Im out...may have to hold off...mmmmmm rye....


----------



## Tony (6/4/12)

Ahhh rats...... i had the recipe ready as just a black IPA, and found 1kg of Rye when i was looking for the pale crystal.

I thought...... HHHHMmmmmmmmm

Using up old US hops in the freezer...... just going to load a bucket load in 

3 min addition are flame out and 1 min addition are cube hopped...... in 17L ....... 15.9g / Liter

Just mashed in and oh boy it smells good.


----------



## bconnery (6/4/12)

No kids around and no jobs I'm going to do so rocking out another beer cause I can...

Recipe: Knees Up Mother Brown
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Northern English Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 27.00 l 
Boil Size: 35.00 l
Bottling Volume: 27.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 33.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
350.00 g Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 2 7.2 % 
100.00 g Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 5 2.1 % 
4000.00 g Pale Malt, Golden Promise Floor Malted ( Grain 1 82.5 % 
150.00 g Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (70 Grain 4 3.1 % 
250.00 g Crystal Heritage (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 Grain 3 5.2 % 
20.00 g First Gold [7.90 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 8.3 IBUs 
20.00 g Challenger [7.70 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 16.3 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Craftbrewer English Ale Yeast 8 -


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/4/12)

Martha Brown, not Mother Brown.


----------



## Spork (6/4/12)

Honey bluck-wit.
4 kg wheat malt. (I'm out of other base malts until BB arrives)
400g black roasted barley.
about 500g of honey.
22g amarillo @ 60 and another 20 dry.
WB06 yeast will do the work.

Making a 22 litre batch.
Should be 29,9 srm and 28.3 IBU.
Will be quite different to anything else I've made.
Hope it tastes good. Should at least be "interesting".

I expect that with the honey fermentation will take longer than my usual ales. How long (@ 18c) would you blokes expect primary to take for this one?


----------



## Tony (6/4/12)

I found a pack of 1272 American Ale II that was being naughty n the fridge, so i smacked the bitch 

Will be perfect in the Black RyePA

Boiling it now and it has a great slick feel to the wort


----------



## raven19 (6/4/12)

Finished a double brew day, Schwarzbier Mk4 and an Old Ale. Planned to punch out barl's kriek but might leave that till next week.

@Tony - 16g/L ftw.... wow! B)


----------



## Fish13 (6/4/12)

doing my williamette amber ale today

changing jyo' galaxy for citra see how it goes.

2kg pale malt
1kg veinna
100g chocolate

26g williamette
10g citra
10g citra


----------



## Maheel (7/4/12)

mashed in for a DSGA type ale at about 7.15am today 

quick coffee and a look on AHB then down to the shed to boil it up


----------



## Adam Howard (7/4/12)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Gembrook Pale Mild
Brewer: Adam
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 58.05 l
Post Boil Volume: 56.16 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 50.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 49.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 10.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 83.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 89.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 55.6 % 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 41.7 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 3 2.8 % 
20.00 g Rakau [11.30 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 4 15.1 IBUs 
10.00 g Kohatu [6.80 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 2.1 IBUs 
150.00 g Chinook [10.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 6 13.8 IBUs 
100.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 5.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 8 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 7.20 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 35.53 l of water at 71.5 C 68.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 29.73 l water at 75.6 C

Well this went well today. Finishing up my harvested Chinook and Cascade. Also used my new mash paddle which did a great job!






Did a really loose mash, over 30L of water with 7.2kg of grain, which meant that i wasn't going to sparge the shite out of it to get pre-boil volume. Hit all targets and ended up with an enormous amount of hop flowers in the bottom. Certainly slowed up the flow into the cubes, suffered a few blockages. Great colour. Keen to get this on tap, nice low alc but with IPA like hop character.


----------



## manticle (8/4/12)

Been wanting to get an oatmeal stout down the last couple of weeks. Finally a chance today.

Just had two stuck sparges - unsure if it was the oats or just because Jesus is unhappy with me. Seems to be running off into the kettle OK now.

Oatmeal stout

Type:	All grain	
Size:	22 liters
Color:	153 HCU (~47 SRM) 
Bitterness:	34 IBU
OG:	1.074	
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	8.0% v/v (6.3% w/w)
Grain:	6kg Simpsons golden promise
250g Simpsons heritage crystal
250g Simpsons chocolate
250g Bairds Pale Choc
200g Simpsons black patent
500g Simpsons Roasted barley
100g Wey Carafa II
1kg Simpsons golden naked oats, toasted lightly
250g Briess victory
Mash:	70% efficiency, TIME: 10/10/50/10/10
TEMP: 55/63/68/72/78
Boil: 60 minutes	SG 1.054	30 liters
Hops: 75g Fuggles (3.8% AA, 60 min.)

Wy 1099

4g CaCl2 to mash and sparge
Roasted grains steeped in cold water overnight and added between 68 and 72.


----------



## bum (8/4/12)

Cubed a clone of Deschute's Jubelale today. Recipe is purported to have come from the head brewer so I'm mightily looking forward to it.

May have to make a substitution for one of the dry hop additions though. I was sure I had more cascade than I actually do.


----------



## Tony (8/4/12)

Knocking out a German Pils tomorrow

100% Weyermann Premium Pils
1.048. 5 EBC

38 IBU Hallertau Tradition @ 40 min
3/4g / Liter Hallertau Tradition flame out

2000 Budvar

Simple...... Awsome......!


----------



## peaky (9/4/12)

Put down an APA last night.

JW Trad Ale 90%
JW Light Munich 5%
JW Light Crystal 5%
Simcoe at 60min to 19 IBU
Simcoe at 30 to 15 IBU
Amarillo at 10 to 5 IBU
Amarillo at 5 to 3 IBU
Amarillo at 0
Wyeast 1272

42 Litre batch


----------



## ged (9/4/12)

Bitter

GP 75%
Mild 12.5%
Dark Crystal 6.25%
Torr Wheat 6.25%

Green Bullet 23 IBUs at 60
Fuggles 12 IBUs at 20
Fuggles 1g/L at 5
Styrian 1g/L at 0

1469

OG 1041
FG 1013
Alc 3.7%


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/4/12)

ged said:


> Bitter
> 
> GP 75%
> Mild 12.5%
> ...



Looks a good bitter - I've not yet got a bitter recipe sorted to my requirements.

Goomba


----------



## Fourstar (9/4/12)

Mildly smoked porter to test out the new HERMIT build. Taking it trhough all the ranges. So far so good. B) 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Mason/Dixon Porter
Brewer: 
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 35.00 l 
Boil Size: 46.05 l
Estimated OG: 1.069 SG
Estimated Color: 33.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 41.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 3 56.1 % 
2.00 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4 18.7 % 
0.70 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60. Grain 5 6.5 % 
0.50 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 6 4.7 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 7 2.8 % 
0.20 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (558.0 SRM) Grain 8 1.9 % 
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 14 9.3 % 
50.00 g Chinook [10.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 9 38.6 IBUs 
30.00 g Crystal [3.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 2.5 IBUs 
10.00 g Crystal [3.30 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
6.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 30.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
1.5 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 13 - 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 31.00 l of water at 58.9 C 55.0 C 10 min 
Saccharification Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 63.0 C 63.0 C 30 min 
Dextrinization Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 70.0 C 70.0 C 40 min 
Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 73.0 C 73.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
Water down post boil to 45L @ 1.054 @ 31IBU

CaCl2 = Mash
CaSO4 = Boil


----------



## ged (9/4/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Looks a good bitter - I've not yet got a bitter recipe sorted to my requirements.
> 
> Goomba



Mate bitter is one of my favourite styles but I just haven't been able to nail it down. I've made about 10 out of the last 60 brews in the last 2 years, and haven't been happy with any of them. What have I leanrt? Marris Otter is muddy and disappointing. Simpler is better. Tried all complex malts like biscuit, aromatic, etc with no great results. Just gotta keep trying.


----------



## Fourstar (9/4/12)

ged said:


> Mate bitter is one of my favourite styles but I just haven't been able to nail it down. I've made about 10 out of the last 60 brews in the last 2 years, and haven't been happy with any of them. What have I leanrt? Marris Otter is muddy and disappointing. Simpler is better. Tried all complex malts like biscuit, aromatic, etc with no great results. Just gotta keep trying.




bitters must be kept simple. a favourite of mine

70% Maris Otter
12% crystal (i usually go 50:50 caramalt and a medium crystal or just straight medium)
8% table sugar.

Bittering addition of EKG @ 30 IBU
1g/L EKG flameout addition.
1968 @ 20deg constant.

happy days! :chug:


----------



## Tony (9/4/12)

ged said:


> Mate bitter is one of my favourite styles but I just haven't been able to nail it down. I've made about 10 out of the last 60 brews in the last 2 years, and haven't been happy with any of them. What have I leanrt? Marris Otter is muddy and disappointing. Simpler is better. Tried all complex malts like biscuit, aromatic, etc with no great results. Just gotta keep trying.



I have found the same thing. Bitter is a simple style but very difficult to get right.

A few things i have found work well on my attempts:

10% maize along with a simple grain bill of ale malt and about 7 to 10% pale crystal.

mash warm >67 for low attenuation.

Water chemistry: H it TFU

collect a bit of wort and caramelise it while you start your boil and add it in near the end.

try bittering with a 40 min bittering addition and use aroma hops like EKG or styrians to bitter with....... can you say Mmmmmmmmm

cheers


----------



## Tony (9/4/12)

Hmmmmm got 87% efficiency to the fermenter 

my 1.048 Pilsner is now 1.052


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/4/12)

ged said:


> Mate bitter is one of my favourite styles but I just haven't been able to nail it down. I've made about 10 out of the last 60 brews in the last 2 years, and haven't been happy with any of them. What have I leanrt? Marris Otter is muddy and disappointing. Simpler is better. Tried all complex malts like biscuit, aromatic, etc with no great results. Just gotta keep trying.



What I've noted is that my best English Style Pale Ales come from a simpler grain bill such as (shock horror) BB Ale Malt, or Bairds/TF Perle Malt.

I did a really easy to drink EPA with BB Ale, a little caramalt, and then Willamette at 60 min to 25 IBU. Mashed high to about 1.048, it stopped at 1.018, for around 3.9% ABV.

Tasty for a low abv% beer.

As for today's brew day:

*Tony's Monteith's OA Clone*
Irish Red Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.850
Total Hops (g): 20.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.90 %
Colour (SRM): 10.8 (EBC): 21.3
Bitterness (IBU): 20.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (85.47%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt, Red (Briess) (8.55%)
0.300 kg Crystal, Heritage (5.13%)
0.050 kg Chocolate, Pale (0.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Pacific Gem Leaf (13.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
30.0 g Pacific Gem Leaf (13.7% Alpha) Dry Hopped 7 days

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Danstar Nottingham

Depending on efficiency, I may be diluting a little, get an increase volume, and make a quasi-0 min addition (as the wort will be cooler if I dilute).

Had to no-chill, as I didn't freeze little containers of water to chill - but not a major issue. I'm finding that I really only religiously stick to chilling for APA/AIPA - because that 10 minute addition are absolutely paramount to getting the right result (for me).

Happy brewing day on the day off for everyone.


----------



## manticle (9/4/12)

ged said:


> Mate bitter is one of my favourite styles but I just haven't been able to nail it down. I've made about 10 out of the last 60 brews in the last 2 years, and haven't been happy with any of them. What have I leanrt? Marris Otter is muddy and disappointing. Simpler is better. Tried all complex malts like biscuit, aromatic, etc with no great results. Just gotta keep trying.



What maris are you using to get muddy?

I use simpsons maris with a bit of biscuit or victory and simpson's heritage crystal and don't find anything to be muddy.

Do you add any brewing salts?

Maybe try some golden promise in place of the maris and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## jyo (9/4/12)

Manticle, have you brewed that stout before? It looks great.


----------



## manticle (9/4/12)

Always tweaking recipes. Last oatmeal, I think I only used 500g of oats. Also with this one I ended up using more roast than initially planned due to misplacing the roast barley, adding extra choc etc, then finding the RB and adding it in anyway. First runnings looked a bit brown so I added in extra black and RB to the 1st sparge. The recipe as written is what was actually brewed but inexplicably came out 10 gravity points higher so she's a monster.

Building a starter at the moment - hope the balance is OK.


----------



## jyo (9/4/12)

Thanks. My last oatmeal was brewed on the cautious side with the roasted malts and it was lacking. 

Cheers.


----------



## ged (9/4/12)

manticle said:


> What maris are you using to get muddy?
> 
> I use simpsons maris with a bit of biscuit or victory and simpson's heritage crystal and don't find anything to be muddy.
> 
> ...



TF FM MO. 
By muddy I mean many things. Literally a bit hazy despite brewbrite, polyclar, cc'ing, filtration. Lacking in focus, clarity and crispness on the palate (and I don't mean an alteration in attenuation). Dull. 

I do use GP almost universally now with good results. 

Mash temps anywhere from 64-68 depending on style. 

Brewing salts include ph5.2 and a balance of caso4 and cacl2 (usu 2 tbsp in 45l). 

I am pretty fussy and critical. None of these have been bad beers. But they aren't equal to the great English bitters. They lack clarity and precision on the palate


----------



## manticle (9/4/12)

Interesting. I find most UK yeasts leave a pretty bright beer and I don't fine anything except my kettle these days.

I've not tried the TF maris - only their gp which is nice. I'm a huge fan of all simpsons products, including their heritage crystal.

I'm wary of 5.2. I'd prefer to use calcium salts and phosphoric acid to control my pH. What's your base water like?

I step mash everything now including my UK beers. That's not to say you wouldn't find them muddy as your palate may differ to mine but I reckon my grist is getting closer and closer to what I want. I agree with simple but find great results in the maris and biscuit malts.


----------



## pk.sax (9/4/12)

Might be a yeast thing. I brewed an English pale ale recently using the CB English ale dried yeast blend. Bottled samples were awesome, the yeast settled out and the beer was tasty. The kegged version was a bit of a letdown, the yeast just refuses to settle out and masks the beautiful late hop character, also a bit I astringency got picked up during a cpbf run. Haven't nailed that down to anything yet.
Used bog standard cryer pale malt. So can't be a MO thing in my case.
Next time I'm going to avoid the cb dry English yeast unless I plan to bottle the lot.


----------



## Tony (9/4/12)

ged said:


> TF FM MO.
> By muddy I mean many things. Literally a bit hazy despite brewbrite, polyclar, cc'ing, filtration. Lacking in focus, clarity and crispness on the palate (and I don't mean an alteration in attenuation). Dull.



52 deg protein rest for 10 min and then apply the 90/90 rule when using MO. 

90 min mash
90 min boil

I find this helps, and get no muddiness. I also use TF FM MO.... love the stuff!

cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (9/4/12)

The brewery is set up and ready for this one in the morning.


*10/04/12 English pale ale*
Special/Best/Premium Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 12.400
Total Hops (g): 220.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 8.0 (EBC): 15.7
Bitterness (IBU): 32.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 81
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
10.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (80.65%)
2.000 kg Munich I (16.13%)
0.300 kg Crystal 90 (2.42%)
0.100 kg Chocolate, Pale (0.81%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Aurora Pellet (10.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
40.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
80.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
60.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 19C with 

*Notes*
----------------
dry hop split into 3 cubes

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate[/b*


----------



## winkle (14/4/12)

Irish Red mashing in....
still figuring out what the second batch will be - probably a Rootin' Saison


----------



## Wolfman (14/4/12)

What's recipe for the Irish red winkle?


----------



## peaky (14/4/12)

Back To Basics Pale Ale.

Simpsons Maris Otter 100%
Cascade @ 60min to 17 IBU
Cascade @ 20min to 10 IBU
Irish moss @ 10min
Cascade @ 0min
Wyeast 1332

Mashed for 60min at 67 degrees.

Had a bit of Maris to get through and some Cascade that needed to be used up so thought I'd try it as my first SMaSH beer. The IBU is a lot lower than I'm normally used to but that's all the Cascade I had left. It might make a nice change, who knows.


----------



## tazman1967 (14/4/12)

Ive almost finished the mash for Tony's Monteith's Original Ale Clone... smells good.


----------



## manticle (14/4/12)

Can someone tell me when a mash doesn't smell good (besides 20 hours later if you haven't cleaned up)?

Brewing a dry stout tomorrow - similar grain bill and method to the aforementioned oatmeal but without the oats and using 1084.


----------



## brewtas (14/4/12)

I've got a Rye IPA mashing as I type. It's just an 11.5l batch.

2.8kg JW Pale malt
500g Rye malt
150g Crystal malt (120 ebc)

Citra, Columbus and Amarillo to 60 IBU.

US-05

Something big and hoppy to go along with NBA playoffs viewing.


----------



## winkle (14/4/12)

Wolfman said:


> What's recipe for the Irish red winkle?



*Mahaffeys' Eire-ish Red* 
Irish Red Ale 
Type: All Grain 
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Boil Size: 31.09 l 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 26.82 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 19.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 84.4 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage 
Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 93.8 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2 5.2 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 3 1.0 % 
25.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 22.6 IBUs 
0.29 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [124.21 ml] Yeast 7 - 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 8 - 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 22.6 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 30.5 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 4.80 kg 
Sparge Water: 23.38 l Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C Tun Temperature: 22.2 C 
Mash PH: 5.20


----------



## Wolfman (14/4/12)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Shed101 (14/4/12)

Pleasant enough morning putting together _another_ bloody historical brew. One day i'll get the inspiration for doing somethng original  

Now I can't wait to get it fermenting!!!!

1928 Barclay Perkins IPA 

BIAB - using Crown Urn

*Grains*
0.71 Bo Pils
2.30 TF Golden Promise
0.53 Flaked Maize
0.47 Invert #3

90 mins Mash, 67 deg.
15 mins sparge 70 deg.

1.035 pre-boil

Boil 135 mins

*Hops*
Cluster 10g @ 120 mins
Fuggles 38g @ 60
Bramling Cross 13g @ 30
Brewers Gold 5g @ 30
EKG 10g keg hop to come

KoppaFloc @ 10
Zinc solution @ 10

Post-boil 1043

Edit - recipe from here


----------



## argon (14/4/12)

First addition just added in;

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Columbus IPA
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Boil Size: 50.72 l
Bottling Volume: 43.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 11.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 78.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 -  
5.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
1.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
11.21 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4 84.2 % 
1.05 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (50.8 Grain 5 7.9 % 
0.75 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 6 5.6 % 
0.30 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (36.0 SRM) Grain 7 2.3 % 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) - HD 2011 [12.90 %] Hop 8 21.4 IBUs 
5.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 9 - 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) - HD 2011 [12.90 %] Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 16.4 IBUs 
30.00 g Simcoe - CB [12.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 11 15.5 IBUs 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) - HD 2011 [12.90 %] Hop 12 10.6 IBUs 
30.00 g Simcoe - CB [12.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 13 10.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade - HD 2011 [7.20 %] - Boil 10.0 m Hop 14 4.3 IBUs 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) - HD 2011 [12.90 %] Boil 10.0 m Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Simcoe - CB [12.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
2.0 pkg American Ale (DCL #US-05) [1500.00 ml] Yeast 17 - 
30.00 g Cascade - HD 2011 [7.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Hop 18 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Centennial - HD 2011 [10.90 %] - Dry Hop Hop 19 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) - HD 2011 [12.90 %] Hop 20 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Simcoe - CB [12.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 21 0.0 IBUs 



Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 13.31 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 34.71 l of water at 70.5 C 66 C 90 min 


Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## winkle (14/4/12)

Shed101 said:


> Pleasant enough morning putting together _another_ bloody historical brew. One day i'll get the inspiration for doing somethng original
> 
> Now I can't wait to get it fermenting!!!!
> 
> ...


You do old beers cause you are an old fart  
Sayes me doing a 1932 mild....


----------



## Wimmig (15/4/12)

1st

Recipe: Common Fool
Brewer: Willem
Asst Brewer: 
Style: California Common Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 25.83 l
Post Boil Volume: 20.99 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 17.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 15.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.075 SG
Estimated Color: 22.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 54.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.1 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
0.90 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
4300.00 g Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 69.5 % 
907.00 g Munich I (15.0 EBC) Grain 3 14.7 % 
453.00 g Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 4 7.3 % 
300.00 g Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5 4.8 % 
226.00 g Victory Malt (49.3 EBC) Grain 6 3.7 % 
5.00 g Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC) Grain 7 0.1 % 
29.00 g Northern Brewer 2009 [9.00 %] - Boil 60. Hop 8 30.2 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
43.00 g Northern Brewer 2009 [9.00 %] - Boil 15. Hop 10 22.2 IBUs 
43.00 g Northern Brewer 2009 [9.00 %] - Boil 1.0 Hop 11 1.9 IBUs 
1.0 pkg San Francisco Lager (White Labs #WLP810) Yeast 12 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6191.00 g
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 29.62 l of water at 68.5 C 64.4 C 90 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------


2nd;

Brewer: Willem
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Düsseldorf Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.25 l
Post Boil Volume: 20.99 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 17.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 15.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 42.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 57.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
0.90 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
2500.00 g Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 48.5 % 
2000.00 g Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 38.8 % 
300.00 g Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 5.8 % 
150.00 g Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 5 2.9 % 
100.00 g Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 6 1.9 % 
100.00 g Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC) Grain 7 1.9 % 
88.00 g Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 51.3 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
20.00 g Hallertau 2011 [7.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 6.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg SafAle German Ale (DCL/Fermentis #K-97) Yeast 11 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5150.00 g
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 31.40 l of water at 67.8 C 64.4 C 90 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:


----------



## raven19 (15/4/12)

During the SA Case Swap I brewed Barl's Kriek.





Missing the OG by 8 points due to to much water in the mash and hence 1 less round of sparging.

Cherries to be added later on when back in season.

...

Style: Fruit Lambic
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.88 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 13.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 12.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.23 kg Pilsner (5.9 EBC) Grain 35.72 % 
1.71 kg Wheat (raw) (3.9 EBC) Grain 27.32 % 
1.64 kg Wheat (3.9 EBC) Grain 26.27 % 
0.33 kg Munich (15.0 EBC) Grain 5.29 % 
0.33 kg Caramalt (45.0 EBC) Grain 5.25 % 
0.01 kg Choc Pale (500.0 EBC) Grain 0.16 % 
16.00 gm Hersbrucker (Hallertauer) [7.20 %] (60 miHops 12.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs Roselare Belgian Blend (Wyeast Labs #3763)Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 6.24 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 18.73 L of water at 70.3 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C


----------



## Adam Howard (15/4/12)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: The Wookie
Brewer: Adam
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Barleywine
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 25.81 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.92 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.094 SG
Estimated Color: 22.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 115.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 71.2 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 95.4 % 
0.44 kg Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (118.2 EBC) Grain 2 4.6 % 
70.00 g Summit [17.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 100.0 IBUs 
56.00 g Centennial [9.10 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 4 15.0 IBUs 
56.00 g Centennial [9.10 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 5 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 6 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 9.64 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 35.37 l of water at 69.4 C 65.0 C 75 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 0.09 l water at 75.6 C

Michael Dawson from Brewing TV's Wookie barleywine. Will essentially be done as a no sparge beer. All first runnings. Will utilise second runnings as starter wort


----------



## yum beer (15/4/12)

*Innis & Gunn Oak Aged Ale* (Strong Scotch Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.067 (P): 16.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.019 (P): 4.8
Alcohol (ABV): 6.34 %
Colour (SRM): 7.5 (EBC): 14.8
Bitterness (IBU): 26.6 (Average)

46% Golden Promise Malt
46% Optic Malt
2.42% Demarara Sugar
1.94% Dry Malt Extract - Light
1.82% Caramalt
1.82% Crystal Pale

1.8 g/L East Kent Golding (4.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L East Kent Golding (4.3% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L East Kent Golding (4.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Vanilla bean split and boiled with wort, add into FV

Single step Infusion at 64C for 75 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 15C with Wyeast 1728 - Scottish Ale



Put into cube into fridge to cool to pitch tomorrow....first time cubing, normally cool in ice bath...could not access tub.

Will rack onto oak chips soaked in Gentleman Jack and cold condition for 2 -3 weeks....depends how long I can go before needing fridge for next batch.


----------



## ged (15/4/12)

60l split into 3 batches

10kg dinge pils 

20g green bullet 60
30/30/30g Saaz 40/20/0
30/30/30g Styrians 40/20/0

1007
3655
3787

Og 1044
Ibu 26

Consistently hitting 80-85% with braumie now

Ged


----------



## jyo (16/4/12)

After some inspiration from manticle's previous stout, just mashed this in...
First time first wort hopping too :super: 

Oatmeal Stout # 3 April 
Oatmeal Stout

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.350
Total Hops (g): 65.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 36.5 (EBC): 71.9
Bitterness (IBU): 34.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (74.77%)
0.500 kg Flaked Oats (9.35%)
0.300 kg Roasted Barley (5.61%)
0.250 kg Chocolate (4.67%)
0.200 kg Crystal 120 (3.74%)
0.100 kg Carafa I malt (1.87%)

Hop Bill
----------------
65.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (2.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1318 - London Ale III


----------



## mje1980 (17/4/12)

10 minute APA

86.2% Maris otter
5.2% Caramunich 3
8.6% Wey light munich

Centennial 10
Nugget 10

Centennial keg hop
Nugget keg hop

1.058
34 IBU

US05

See how it goes with these hops ( new to both ). If all good, i'll brew up my IIPA recipe with them!


----------



## sponge (17/4/12)

Looks the goods mark. Wish I could be brewing instead of working haha

But if you like cascade, you'll love centennial.

Really enjoying centennial at the moment and normally throw some in to most of my APA's

Can't comment on the old nugget though as I've never used it either.

With the MO and (cara)munich, would it be worth upping the IBU's a smidgen to balance out all that malty goodness?

But then again, you're well experienced with the old faithful 10min APA's and know you know what you're doing  


Sponge


----------



## mje1980 (17/4/12)

For this strength, i prefer more hoppy than bitter. Actually, even the 7%+ ones i do, i keep the bitterness middle of the road, just how i like them.

The last big one i tried FWHing as well, been a while since i have done it, but it was waaaay overbitter. At 8%+, im leaving a few bottles, in the hope it calms down a little over time. 

Centennial sounds great, and the nugget, well, i had some Green flash IIPA, which has nugget in it, and really liked it. Keen to see how it goes. I should have this on tap for my RAF. If not, i'll brew a bigger version!!

First 10 min IPA i had was sammus', which was 100% munich malt, and like 250g of hops. So smooth and yummy!


----------



## mje1980 (17/4/12)

Just mashed in, gotta love that smell!!


----------



## Maheel (18/4/12)

i have got a DSGA type thing mashed in 






mje1980 said:


> Just mashed in, gotta love that smell!!



i prefer the smell of the hop addictions to the boil :icon_drool2:


----------



## Wolfman (18/4/12)

Got an interested brewer coming over to what how to brew a batch. As I'm out of base malt thought we'd make a modified Irish Red Ale:

27L Batch

Weyermann Vienna 6.0Kg

Joe white Crystal 0.320Kg

Roasted Barley 0.70kg

Simpson Chocolate 0.064Kg

Fuggles 35g @ 60

Fuggles 15g @ 10
Irish Moss

Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale

Mash:
62 for 40 
72 for 20 
78 for 10

1.056 OG
25.9 IBU
30.4 EBC


----------



## Fish13 (18/4/12)

*willamete pales*
American Amber Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.100
Total Hops (g): 56.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.22 %
Colour (SRM): 12.9 (EBC): 25.4
Bitterness (IBU): 33.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 66
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.000 kg galaxy malt (64.52%)
1.000 kg Vienna (32.26%)
0.100 kg Chocolate (3.23%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
26.0 g Willamette Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
15.0 g Citra Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
15.0 g Citra Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
3.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

*Notes*
----------------
10min protien rest @ 50 degree's
10min protien rest @ 58 degree's

I did this just recently but i was wondering if i could mash the vienna separately and then boil it to sort caramilise it and re add to the main boil to increase the toffee flavours from it? Or should i add some belgian candy syrup to it?

I have wyeast 1450 for it too or i might just use US-05 for it instead.


----------



## Fish13 (18/4/12)

btw 

*Shutoowha red ale*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.931
Total Hops (g): 116.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 17.0 (EBC): 33.5
Bitterness (IBU): 78.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.908 kg Pale Malt (73.98%)
0.354 kg Crystal 80 (9.01%)
0.354 kg Wheat Malt (9.01%)
0.275 kg Carared (6.99%)
0.040 kg Black Patent (1.01%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
5.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
11.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
40.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (2.7 g/L)

Sending this off to gryphon brewing soon so he better fire up the mill...


----------



## sponge (18/4/12)

fish13 said:


> *willamete pales*
> 
> ...
> *
> ...



Sounds delicious fish... I havent done any caramelisation of wort before so won't be able to help you there, although I was just bringing up the name of the brewskie in relation to the hops. Little bit more of a citra pale innit??

 


Sponge


----------



## Fish13 (18/4/12)

sponge said:


> Sounds delicious fish... I havent done any caramelisation of wort before so won't be able to help you there, although I was just bringing up the name of the brewskie in relation to the hops. Little bit more of a citra pale innit??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is  second time brewing it. I know i know but the williamette is the main hop so i went with that.

But for the third time that caramilization on the wort is on the cards.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (18/4/12)

Just cubed this one today.

95% Wey prem Pils
5% Wey Munich

135g NZ Hallertau Aroma Flowers (Cube hop).

Will chuck some rinsed slurry of Wyeast 2487 at it. Hopefully its crystal after lagering for spring.


----------



## winkle (18/4/12)

Events conspired against the Fanny Green bitter last week so its going down tomorrow


----------



## jbumpstead (18/4/12)

Had a crack at Snow's Stone and Wood Pacific Ale clone the other week and while only just carbonated is drinking very well!

Edit: How do you rotate photos?


----------



## RdeVjun (18/4/12)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Just cubed this one today.
> 
> 95% Wey prem Pils
> 5% Wey Munich
> ...


Wow, I think I nearly wet myself.  You think you can wait until spring for that? :icon_drool2: 
Hella Bock is one mighty delicious strain, throw some of those NZ flowers and some pils malt at it like you've done, and you should be good for liftoff! B)


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (19/4/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Wow, I think I nearly wet myself.  You think you can wait until spring for that? :icon_drool2:
> Hella Bock is one mighty delicious strain, throw some of those NZ flowers and some pils malt at it like you've done, and you should be good for liftoff! B)



Tasted some wort as I was putting this into the fermenter today and I was gobsmacked, perfect flavour with massive aroma and a reasonable bitterness. The wort tasted as though it hit 25-30IBU which is what I was after. 



I kept the cube warm by wrapping it and I agitated it every 15min or so for a few hours after filling to try and get as much out of the flowers as possible. 

Let's hope it is an early start to spring


----------



## manticle (21/4/12)

Brewing tomorrow for the Melbourne Brewers annual dinner if it turns out OK:

Type: All grain
Size: 22 liters
Color: 13 HCU (~9 SRM) 
Bitterness: 32 IBU
OG: 1.087
FG: 1.012
Alcohol: 9.6% v/v (7.6% w/w)
Grain: 6kg Wey Bohemian Pilsner
2kg Wey Munich
300g Briess victory
500g Wheat malt
Mash: 70% efficiency 
TEMP: 55/62/68/72/78
TIME: 5/10/50/10/10
Boil: 90 minutes, SG 1.056, 34 liters
Hops: 30g Saaz (5.2% AA, 60 min.)
30g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Saaz (5.2% AA, 10 min.)
10g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 10 min.)

Ardennes or Schelde yeast

Phosphoric acid, CaCl2 and CaSO4 to mash and boil

Dry hop 1g/L styrians

I love this thread, mainly because my computer with my recipes on is stuffed and the above is a variation on my grand cru thingamajig i've made a couple of times. Come here, find the recipe, too easy mate.


----------



## kelbygreen (21/4/12)

put this down today 


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Meteor Pils
Brewer: Kelby
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 52.95 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 42.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 7.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 77.1 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.26 kg Pilsner (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 84.7 % 
1.67 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 15.3 % 
185.00 g Saaz [3.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 36.5 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 10.93 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 19.90 l of water at 56.7 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Mash Step Error: Infusion temperature above boili 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Error: Infusion temperature above boili 78.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 18.61 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## probablynathan (21/4/12)

Just put this one down today. 

Recipe: Deacon Brodie's Ale
Brewer: Nathan
Style: Scottish Heavy 70/-
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Boil Size: 21.63 l
Bottling Volume: 19.05 l
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 26.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.000 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 87.0 % 
0.250 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 7.2 % 
0.100 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 4 2.9 % 
0.100 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 3 2.9 % 
25.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 16.2 IBUs 
15.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 3.5 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) [124.21 Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 3.450 kg


----------



## Kranky (22/4/12)

Farmhouse Strawberry Gum Ale


Size: 20l
Color: 3 SRM
Bitterness: 5 IBU
OG: 1.060
FG: 1.014
Alcohol: 6% 
Grain: 
3.5kg Pilsner
2.5kg Wheat Malt
Mash: 70% efficiency 
TEMP: 45/50/65/70/76
TIME: 15/15/45/30/10
Boil: 90 minutes, SG 1.046, 30l (at a guess)
Hops: 25g Saaz (3.4% AA, 90 min.)
Strawberry Gum 30g @ 10m
Strawberry Gum 30g @ 5m
Strawberry Gum 30g @ flameout
Yeast: WLP 670 - American Farmhouse Ale

I brewed this yesterday in my new urn in two grain bags. It was a hell of a lot less work than my 3v system that I usually brew 40-60l with. 

My initial thoughts are that I used way too much strawberry gum. The smell of it is very intense and overpowering. I am hoping the yeast will strip a lot of the strawberry gum fragrance and taste out of the beer. If not I will blend some of the beer with a lambic style beer and see what happens as it ages.

I think it would be interesting to use strawberry gum in a stout to get a strawberry chocolate type flavour. At a guess .75g/l @ 5 minutes would probably be more than enough to get the strawberry flavour, I'll give it a go sometime soon.


----------



## NickB (22/4/12)

Brewing this today with Maheel and possibly King Brown Brewing....


Recipe: Old Rifle Range Dark Mild X
Style: 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.029 SG
Expected OG: 1.036 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 3.3 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 19.3
Expected Color: 34.8 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 68.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Golden Promise 3.500 kg (53.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 1.000 kg (15.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Dark Crystal 0.400 kg (6.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
Simpsons Golden Naked Oats 0.400 kg (6.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Victory Malt 0.250 kg (3.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.250 kg (3.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.250 kg (3.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Light Crystal 0.250 kg (3.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.200 kg (3.1 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Fuggle (4.2 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used First Wort Hopped
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used First Wort Hopped
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Calcium Chloride 10 g used In Mash
Gypsum 5 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 2 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1469-West Yorkshire Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (70C)
Step: Rest at 70 degC for 60 mins


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (22/4/12)

Kranky said:


> Farmhouse Strawberry Gum Ale
> 
> 
> Size: 20l
> ...



Strawberry Gum? as in chewing gum?


----------



## Kranky (22/4/12)

mayor of mildura said:


> Strawberry Gum? as in chewing gum?



Bushtucker:

http://tasteaustralia.biz/bushfood/strawberry-gum-olida/


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (22/4/12)

Kranky said:


> Bushtucker:
> 
> http://tasteaustralia.biz/bushfood/strawberry-gum-olida/


wow that sounds awesome!


----------



## Kranky (22/4/12)

mayor of mildura said:


> wow that sounds awesome!



It'll be interesting to see how it turns out. I just checked it and it's bubbling along nicely. The room it's fermenting in is a bit bigger than a double garage and the strawberry smell is pretty strong.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (22/4/12)

*Scottish Export 80/- 
*
2.4kg JWM pale ale malt

.05kg JWM roast barley

.05kg JWM chocolate malt

1kg liquid malt extract

22g east Kent Goldings hops @ 60m

10g fuggles hops @ 30m

estimated OG : 1.045 IBU: 20

Fermented with 1728 Scottish ale yeast.


----------



## Gar (22/4/12)

Belgian Dark Strong today, if the god-damned urn will get up to temp, bloody thermostat!

Batch Size - 28 L
OG 1.090
IBU 31
Mashing at 68 for 90mins

6.10 kg Dingemans Pilsner
2.44 kg Munich Malt
1.22 kg Flaked Wheat
0.60 kg Special B
0.36 kg Caramunich

12 g Coriander Seed

1 Bottle of Amber Candi (late in boil)
1 Bottle of Dark Candi (in fermenter gradually)

70g Styrian Golding 60 mins
20g Styrian Golding 20 mins


----------



## jyo (22/4/12)

Kranky said:


> It'll be interesting to see how it turns out. I just checked it and it's bubbling along nicely. The room it's fermenting in is a bit bigger than a double garage and the strawberry smell is pretty strong.



Make sure you update how this turns out, mate. Very interested.


----------



## Nick JD (22/4/12)

Mmmmmmmm. The _Style Nazi _comes up yellow all over, but screw the rules, it's better this way.  

Bohemian Pilsener

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 17.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.950
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG):  1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 8.5 (EBC): 16.7
Bitterness (IBU): 34.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Bohemian Pilsner (88.61%)
0.300 kg Melanoidin (7.59%)
0.150 kg Carabohemian (3.8%)

Hop Bill
----------------
60.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (3.5 g/L)
10.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 12C with Wyeast 2001 - Urquell Lager


Recipe Generated with BrewMate (and fixed by Nick because no Bohemian grains in its db)


----------



## bradsbrew (22/4/12)

Nick JD said:


> Recipe Generated with BrewMate (and fixed by Nick because no Bohemian grains in its db)



You can add ingredients and specs into brewmate.

Cheers


----------



## Nick JD (22/4/12)

bradsbrew said:


> You can add ingredients and specs into brewmate.
> 
> Cheers



Cheers, I see in the "EDIT" menu.


----------



## DKS (22/4/12)

First crack at step mash with new little brown pumps in my system. Worked quite well. Just able to raise temp enough on HLT to cope. First rest went over time by a few minutes, apart from that, temps were good, all my numbers came out to within a point. Cant wait to taste the Pacific gem, first time for that too.

Recipe stolen from AHB. Thanks. Cant remember who.

Monteiths Pale 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 
Type: All Grain
Date: 21/04/2012 
Batch Size: 46.00 L
Brewer: Daz 
Boil Size: 51.58 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 46 ltr 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.20 kg Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 51.41 % 
2.60 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 31.82 % 
0.85 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.40 % 
0.43 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
0.09 kg Pale Choc (500.0 EBC) Grain 1.10 % 
25.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00 %] (40 min) Hops 17.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
45.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2.43 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.43 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (wyeast Labs #1469pc) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.13 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 23.2 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 20.3 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Full body 46lt Stepped Total Grain Weight: 8.17 kg 
Sparge Water: 20.14 L Grain Temperature: 18.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: -17.8 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Full body 46lt Stepped Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Step 1 Add 16.34 L of water at 61.2 C 52.0 C 
15 min Step 2 Add 2.86 L of water at 84.2 C 56.0 C 
45 min Step 3 Add 8.17 L of water at 98.4 C 67.0 C 
10 min Step Add 12.26 L of water at 99.3 C 76.0 C 

Notes

Allow a few points for NC 
1/2 batch use 1469 . Next half may change yeast. Dry hop or raise bitterness. 

2nd batch for the day
Galena 46lt 
Classic American Pilsner 


Type: All Grain
Date: 21/01/2012 
Batch Size: 46.00 L
Brewer: Daz 
Boil Size: 54.26 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 46 ltr 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.52 kg Pilsen (Dingemans) (3.2 EBC) Grain 88.14 % 
0.64 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 7.52 % 
0.37 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 4.34 % 
48.00 gm Galena [13.00 %] (90 min) Hops 35.7 IBU 
1.96 tbsp Brewbrite (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
2.39 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.39 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
11.74 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.045 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.41 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 
Bitterness: 35.7 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 10.6 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 8.53 kg 
Sparge Water: 40.55 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 22.25 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 

The question out of this one was, Am I defeting the use of 5.2 stablizer if Im also using Calciun Sulphate. I wasnt sure so I through both of them in.Ill follow that up.

So thats 2x double batches in about 7hours. Im lovin these pumps.
Daz


----------



## NickB (22/4/12)

Double Double Batch Madness here today...

First up was:


Recipe: Old Rifle Range Dark Mild X
Style: 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.029 SG
Expected OG: 1.036 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 3.3 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 19.3
Expected Color: 34.8 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 68.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Golden Promise 3.500 kg (53.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 1.000 kg (15.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Dark Crystal 0.400 kg (6.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
Simpsons Golden Naked Oats 0.400 kg (6.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Victory Malt 0.250 kg (3.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.250 kg (3.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.250 kg (3.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Light Crystal 0.250 kg (3.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.200 kg (3.1 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Fuggle (4.2 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used First Wort Hopped
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used First Wort Hopped
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Calcium Chloride 10 g used In Mash
Gypsum 5 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 2 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 2 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1469-West Yorkshire Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (70C)
Step: Rest at 70 degC for 60 mins


And onto the last 10 mins of the boil of this:

Recipe: Simcoe 10min APA
Style: 10A-American Ale-American Pale Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.038 SG
Expected OG: 1.047 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG
Expected ABV: 4.7 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 38.9
Expected Color: 16.5 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Pale 9.000 kg (93.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Dark Crystal 0.600 kg (6.3 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Simcoe (12.2 % alpha) 100 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Simcoe (12.2 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 5 g used In Mash
BrewBrite 4 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1056-American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins

Recipe Notes
15 min hop addition to cube only (50g in each cube), dry hop each batch with 20g Simcoe


Cheers!


----------



## merlin032 (23/4/12)

I have had this Scotch Ale in the fridge at 14 C for almost 3 weeks now, just had a taste out of the fermenter - you know it's going to be good when it tastes good out of the fermenter  - I think I'm onto a winner here, just the right amount of sweetness, all malt character, low hop character

Has been at 1.015 for almost a week now so I think it's pretty much ready to bottle, 6.5% ABV which is a tad over what I was aiming for due to a slightly lower FG than I was aiming for. 

The down-side? it's still 8 weeks away from drinking because I've decided to cold condition it (I think I better save a bottle or two for early consumption)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 33.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.5 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
4.67 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 75.0 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 16.1 % 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 4 6.4 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 5 1.6 % 
0.05 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 6 0.8 % 
25.58 g Goldings, East Kent [4.30 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 7 10.8 IBUs 
8.53 g Goldings, East Kent [4.30 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop 8 1.8 IBUs 
8.53 g Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 2.3 IBUs 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 11 - 
1.0 pkg Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) [124.21 Yeast 12 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.22 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 19.33 l of water at 77.0 C 68.9 C 45 min 
Mash Out Add 7.06 l of water at 97.1 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 10.87 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## donburke (24/4/12)

i am going to start my yeast starters for this tonight, to be brewed on saturday

Recipe: AMERICAN IPA
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 70.00 L 
Boil Size: 85.78 L
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 19.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 64.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 65.79 % 
3.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 15.79 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
0.50 kg Aromatic Malt (Simpsons) (60.0 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
0.50 kg Biscuit Malt (Dingemans) (38.0 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
0.50 kg Carabohemian (Weyermann) (195.0 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
200.00 gm Spalter [5.70 %] (90 min) (First Wort HopHops 43.2 IBU 
100.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (15 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
90.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [8.60 %] (10 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
75.00 gm Riwaka (D Saaz) [5.90 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
75.00 gm Riwaka (D Saaz) [5.90 %] (1 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
40.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1882) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Rasenmher Lager (Wyeast Labs #2252) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 19.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
40 min Mash In Add 50.00 L of water at 69.6 C 63.0 C 
40 min Step Add 27.00 L of water at 91.1 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
CHILL TO PITCHING TEMPERATURE

FERMENT 40 LITRES WITH WY2252 @ 13 DEG (1 PACK INTO 1.5 LITRE STARTER, STEPPED TO 3.5 LITRES)
FERMENT 20 LITRES WITH WY1882 @ 17 DEG (1 PACK INTO 2 LITRE STARTER)


----------



## Clutch (24/4/12)

Just an IPA for me today. CC'ing my GPA and Kolsch too. Might clean up and take some photos of the brewcave today.


----------



## Clutch (24/4/12)

6kg BB Pale malt, ale

0.65kg Munich I

0.28kg Crystal malt medium

0.28kg Crystal malt light

0.22 Biscuit Malt

25g Amarillo @60 mins

30g Centennial @10 mins

30g Simcoe @5 mins

10g Amarillo @flameout

2 x US-05 Yeast

14 days @19.4c then age beer for 30 days at 18 degrees.

Dry hopping:

30g Simcoe

30g Amarillo


----------



## sponge (24/4/12)

Amber ale planned for tomorrow

75% GP
10% munich
8% aroma
7% amber

1.050

40IBU @ Cube of a mix of small amounts of american hops I have laying around (amarillo, chinook, citra, and possibly Cascade if I need any more hops to make up the IBU's)

us05


Sponge


----------



## mxd (24/4/12)

taking a 5 day weekend 

Thursday


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 66 best Bitter

Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 74.01 l
Post Boil Volume: 70.72 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 66.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 66.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 16.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.4 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
8.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcet Grain 2 72.4 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 9.0 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 9.0 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 5 4.5 % 
0.30 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 6 2.7 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 7 2.3 % 
150.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 27.9 IBUs 
35.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.30 %] - Boil 5.0 Hop 9 1.2 IBUs 
3.00 tsp Polyclar (Boil 0.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
3.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast 11 - 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 11.05 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 28.82 l of water at 54.1 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccharification Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 61.0 C 61.0 C 15 min 
sacrification par Heat to 65.0 C over 10 min 65.0 C 45 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 31.73l, 24.78l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------

Calcium sulphate4 in mlt with 30 ltr of initial water rest in HLT with the 50 ltrs

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mxd (24/4/12)

friday

-----

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 66 ltr Oatmeal Stout

Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 75.20 l
Post Boil Volume: 69.68 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 66.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 66.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 77.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.2 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
3.00 tsp Polyclar (Mash 0.0 mins) Fining 2 - 
9.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 3 60.0 % 
1.00 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 4 6.7 % 
1.00 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 5 6.7 % 
1.00 kg Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 6 6.7 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 7 6.7 % 
0.75 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 8 5.0 % 
0.75 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 9 5.0 % 
0.50 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 10 3.3 % 
1.50 kg Oats (Mash 60.0 mins) Other 11 - 
160.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 12 30.7 IBUs 
3.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast 13 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 15.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 39.12 l of water at 72.4 C 68.0 C 60 min 
--


----------



## manticle (25/4/12)

*UK pale*

*Type:* All grain 
*Size:* 22 liters
*Color:* 13 HCU (~9 SRM) 
*Bitterness: *40 IBU
*OG:* 1.055
*FG:* 1.012
*Alcohol:* 5.5% v/v (4.3% w/w)

*Grain:* 5kg Simpsons Maris
250g Briess victory
200g Simpsons heritage crystal 

*Mash:* 70% efficiency, 55/64/68/72/78 (time: 5/15/45/10/10)
*Boil: *90 minutes SG 1.040 30 liters

*Hops:* 30g Kent Goldings (4% AA, 60 min.)
30g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Kent Goldings (4% AA, 20 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Kent Goldings (aroma)
10g Styrian Goldings (aroma)
Carageegan and yeast nutrient to boil

Notes: Caramelise 4 L down to 300 mL and return to main boil
2g CaCl2 each to mash and sparge
2g CaSO4 each to mash and sparge.

Wy1469

Very slight variation on a beer I made on labour day which has ended up delicious.

Gotta watch the caramelisation though - if I take it down too thick, it kills the head retention. Just a reduced syrup offers no such issues.


----------



## sponge (25/4/12)

sponge said:


> Amber ale planned for tomorrow
> 
> 75% GP
> 10% munich
> ...



Brewed, cleaned and chilling in the cube now.

Ended up replacing 2% ale (MO in this case as I just used up what was left) with Carafa I to up the colour a smidgen without too much added sweetness and roasty flavour.

Ended up going for 35IBU with a mix of cascade, centennial and chinook.

I'm a little excited to get it fermenting.


Sponge


----------



## MaestroMatt (25/4/12)

A smooth brewday with continuing issues with loss due to HEAPS of trub in the pot. Super clear wort but I seem to be losing about 4.5L of the brew to kettle trub. Looks like it's mainly break material rather than heaps of hops.

My attempt at an approximation of Mountain Goat Steam Ale.


Recipe: Cloned Goat Ale
Brewer: Matt Toffolon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: California Common Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 22.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 3.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 29.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 91.9 %
Boil Time: 85 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner (2.1 SRM) Grain 1 89.9 % 
0.45 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 2 10.1 % 
10.00 g Pride of Ringwood [9.80 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 3 10.9 IBUs 
10.00 g Galaxy [13.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 4 11.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade [6.80 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 5 1.5 IBUs 
10.00 g Citra [11.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 6 2.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Galaxy [13.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 3.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 8 - 
20.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.45 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.50 l of water at 73.7 C 67.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (4.21l, 15.25l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------


----------



## mje1980 (26/4/12)

Brown and out double batch ( 44 boiled, 36 finished )

68.3% Golden Promise
22% Weyerman abbey malt
4.9% TF pale crystal
2.4% Spec B
2.4% Pale choc

POR for 60

Step mash, 64c-15, 68c-45, 72c-15. 

1.044
25 ibu

Playing around with step mashing, and also a higher water:grist ratio, as my dark ales of late have had terrible head retention. 

Was hoping for 62c-15 mins as my first step, but first time going 3litre/kg and it was out a little bit ( 64c ). Shouldn't matter too much.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/4/12)

Inspired by the oak rum porter I thought I would have another crack at a Rum Stout.

*Ole Rummy Stout*
Imperial Stout

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.850
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.085 (P): 20.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.021 (P): 5.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.35 %
Colour (SRM): 36.2 (EBC): 71.3
Bitterness (IBU): 51.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (72.99%)
0.750 kg Flaked Oats (10.95%)
0.600 kg Chocolate, Pale (8.76%)
0.300 kg Crystal 90 (4.38%)
0.200 kg Black Roasted Barley (2.92%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)
50.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (2.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
250.0 g Rum on oak chips @ 0 Days (Secondary)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle (28/4/12)

All Oat beer

Type:	All grain	Size:	17 liters
Color:	5 HCU (~4 SRM) 
Bitterness: 35 IBU
OG:	1.051
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	5.1% v/v (4.0% w/w)
Grain:	3.0kg Bairds oat malt
500g Simpsons golden naked oats, milled fine and lightly toasted
Mash: 70% efficiency 
TEMP: 35/45/55/65/72/78
TIME: 20/20/0/50/10/10
Boil: 90minutes, SG 1.035, 25 liters
Hops: 35g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA, 20 min.)
5g Kent Goldings (aroma)

WY 1275 Thames Valley
CaCl2 and CaSO4 to mash and sparge. Smidgeon of hydrochloric acid to hit mash pH 5.0 at mash temp (5.3-5.4 at 20 deg C)

Most numbers are a guess as I don't know the extraction potential of the malted oats, nor how fermentable the extract will be. Will see.


----------



## winkle (28/4/12)

Tomorrow -
Gose and a Smoked Robust Porter, back 2 back.
Today -
watching sport on tele with a few oud bruins.


----------



## Fish13 (28/4/12)

1.5kg DlME
1.0kg LLME
100g caramunich

30g POR flowers
15g fuggles
15g williamette or target


----------



## Tony (28/4/12)

I managed to resurrect a vial of 14 month old forbidden fruit yeast and was planning on a big 54L batch of Bulls Head Witbier but after a few too many beers to drive this arvo, i realized i had no oats 

So i decided on a Belgian Pale Ale, seeing as i have all the right malts in stock.

Im no BPA expert so would be interested to know what people think....... I want the beer to be a big biskety malt experience, while being quaff able, with a subtle hop character.

Perfect weather for "let her rip" fermentation in the garage too... sitting between 18 and 22 deg!


BHBPA


Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.40
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.99
Anticipated EBC: 20.1
Anticipated IBU: 24.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
72.1 7.50 kg. Weyermann Premium Pilsner Germany 1.038 3
14.4 1.50 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
6.7 0.70 kg. Biscuit Belgium 1.035 22
3.8 0.40 kg. Special B Belgium 1.035 310
2.9 0.30 kg. Aeromatic Belgium 1.035 37


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Whole 7.00 14.1 40 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.50 9.0 40 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.50 1.4 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3463 Forbidden Fruit


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/4/12)

Just cracked the grain for this tomorrow morning:

20L
4Kg BB Ale
250g BB Wheat
NB @ 60mins to 10 IBU
500g Fresh ginger @ 30mins

1kg of fresh ginger in secondary for a few days.

US-05


----------



## Fish13 (28/4/12)

*Stormy Red*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.600
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 10.9 (EBC): 21.5
Bitterness (IBU): 49.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.500 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Dark (57.69%)
1.000 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Light (38.46%)
0.100 kg Caramunich I (3.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Pride of Ringwood Leaf (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
15.0 g Target Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
15.0 g Fuggles Pellet (3.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1882 - Thames valley II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mje1980 (29/4/12)

I dig this thread!, cool to see who's brewing what on a given day. Today for me is a Special bitter

81.8% Golden promise
6.8% Wheat
3.4% Special B
3.4% Dingemans aromatic
4.5% TF pale crystal

Willamette 60
EKG 15
EKG Dry hop

1.045
34 IBU


----------



## Nick JD (29/4/12)

Radieuse

16L
4kg Wey Pilsner
100g Caramunich 3
150g Cararoma
150g Special B

55C 10; 62C 20; 67C 60min.

250g Dark Candi Syrup
350g Dextrose

35g Hallertau 60min

W3787 @ 20C

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Phoney (30/4/12)

Halcyon Heritage ESB

5.8kg Halcyon Pale Malt
370g Heritage crystal 
210g Aromatic
100g Special Roast

40g Challenger @60
20g EKG @15
15g Bramling Cross @5


OG 1.062 FG 1.016 IBU 50 

1968 @ 18C

I have a good feeling it's going to be very tasty


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (2/5/12)

Mashing away at a Stone and Wood Pacific Ale Clone

23L

60/40 BB Ale / BB wheat to 1048

Mash 66Deg

Galaxy in 4 additions to 31IBU (all after 30mins)

WY1056 yeast @ 16-17 DegC

if it turns out good this may be the QLD swap beer!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/5/12)

@ Tony - I'm thinking up the special b.

I'm drinking a BPA with the same ratio as you're using and it's barely even there. The Marris Otter isn't as malty as I thought.

However, great beer and a good use for Pacifica hops - they really are the right ones for the style.


----------



## manticle (2/5/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> Halcyon Heritage ESB
> 
> 5.8kg Halcyon Pale Malt
> 370g Heritage crystal
> ...




How fuckin' good is heritage?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/5/12)

Goes in almost every APA/AIPA/ESB/BB/AAA for me.

Heritage Crystal and Rye are the two best spec malt (yes I know Rye isn't a spec malt, but it's not really a base malt either - stuck sparge anyone?) around.

Goomba


----------



## Phoney (2/5/12)

manticle said:


> How fuckin' good is heritage?



NFI, First time I've used it, but with that ringing endorsement I'm thinking it must be fuckin awesome! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## manticle (2/5/12)

Did you at least chew on a little bit?

Such a beautiful, complex crystal malt. 250g adds a lot to a 20-23 L batch of UK or US pale.

For UK bitters now I go 5-6 kgs Maris, 250 biscuit/victory, 250 heritage. Bitter between 35 and 50 IBU depending on what I want and the resulting beers have been lovely.

For US it's similar but with a kg of munich I and obviously US hops, small frequent additions from 20 mins onwards, IBU range 45-60. You can tweak the base up or down and the crystal to match but it's a great baseline grist for esb, UK IPA and whatnot.

If the beer does turn out a bit sweet, next time reduce the crystal down a tad, especially with the 1968 which seems to like to finish high in my experience.

Hope it turns out great for you though.


----------



## Phoney (2/5/12)

Thanks for the info! 

And no chewing, I dont own a mill so my grain comes in a sack pre-milled and pre-mixed.


----------



## winkle (4/5/12)

Another Saison Noir tomorrow!
It should be really hitting its straps by the swap


----------



## GrahamB (4/5/12)

My first all grain this weekend  

IPA
5kg Maris
1kg Munich
340g Crystal med
340g Crystal pale
290g Abbey
a heap of Target, Fuggles and Goldings
Wyeast 1318 London ale 3


----------



## drew9242 (5/5/12)

English Porter (Thought i might try a porter)

4.5kg Marris Otter
200g Brown Malt
200g Chocolate
100g Dark Crystal

60 min - 20g Super Styrian
10 min - 25g East Kent Goldings

1968 @ 20

Will see how it turns out.


----------



## homebrewkid (5/5/12)

i know this is more for all grain but i havent got the equipment ready yet so sticking with kits for the moment

bottled a canadian blonde today that was mixed with coopers BE2 its not a bad drop for what it is

and brewed up a coopers real ale with #22 amber blend from ESB it has:

250g dextrose
250g dark malt
500g amber malt
250g dried light malt

im hoping this will turn out good only using the kit yeast [puts flame suit on] but ive never had dramas with it as long as its kept cool.

tasted nice out of the hydrometer test jar [S.G. 1039] might have been 1040 was hard to see doesnt matter anyway.

cheers: HBK

[edit does admin know the time is out of whack in the forum?] 4:18pm its really 7:18pm


----------



## manticle (5/5/12)

homebrewkid said:


> i know this is more for all grain but i havent got the equipment ready yet so sticking with kits for the moment



It's for anyone making beer. Most recipes that get posted are AG but it's not meant to be exclusive - kit partial and extract brewers do post here from time to time.


----------



## seamad (5/5/12)

+1 for heritage, love it. I think that and cararoma are the ducks nuts

Just drinking a ipa 97% mo, 3% heritage, simcoe,galaxy and ns mmmmm


----------



## Acasta (5/5/12)

Yeah I used heritage twice now and I'm loving the flavour contributions.

Now to finish off my half sack of crystal so I can justify getting into some heritage next bulk buy!


----------



## manticle (6/5/12)

Altbier

Type:	All grain	Size:	22 liters
Color: 22 HCU (~12 SRM) 
Bitterness: 45 IBU
OG:	1.052	
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	5.2% v/v (4.1% w/w)
Grain:	2.5kg German Pilsner
1.25kg German Vienna
1.25kg German Munich
.2kg American victory
75g British chocolate
Mash: 70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/62/67/72/78
TIME: 5/10/50/10/10

Decoct at 62 and add back to reach 72
Decoct at 67 and add back to reach 78

Boil: 90minutes, SG 1.036, 32 liters
Hops:25g Spalt (5.7% AA, 60 min.)
25g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Spalt (5.7% AA, 20 min.)
20g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Spalt (aroma)
10g Tettnanger (aroma)

2g CaCl2 and 2g CaSO4 + phosphoric acid as required for mash pH
2g CaCl2 and CaSO4 to boil.

WYEAST 1007


----------



## NickB (6/5/12)

Pumped this one out yesterday for the Big Brew Day...

Ended up using Victory and Light Crystal instead of the Amber in the original recipe...


Recipe: Ardley Brown Ale (Big Brew Day 2012)
Style: 11C-English Brown Ale-Northern English Brown Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG
Expected OG: 1.049 SG
Expected FG: 1.015 SG
Expected ABV: 4.6 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 22.4
Expected Color: 28.0 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 69.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 20 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 4.900 kg (52.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 3.000 kg (31.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Light Crystal 0.750 kg (8.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Victory Malt 0.500 kg (5.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Wheat Malt 0.160 kg (1.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Roasted Barley 0.100 kg (1.1 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Kent Golding (4.2 % alpha) 60 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
UK Fuggle (4.2 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
UK Kent Golding (4.2 % alpha) 60 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
Slovenian Styrian Goldings (2.3 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 10 g used In Mash
Calcium Chloride 10 g used In Mash
Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) 2 g used In Mash
BrewBrite 5 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1469-West Yorkshire Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (65C/149F)
Step: Rest at 65 degC for 60 mins


Cheers


----------



## brewtas (6/5/12)

100% Brett Brown Ale

11.5 litre batch
OG: 1.058
IBU: 23

2.5 kg JW Pale
250g Brown malt
200g Acidulated malt
125g Crystal malt (120 ebc)
20g Carafa special III

10g Citra @ 60 min

WY5526 Brettanomyces Lambicus


----------



## manticle (6/5/12)

I'm a fan of brett beers but i've never made one with brett at the start.

Interested to hear how it goes but I'm presuming that won't be for 6 -12 months at least.


----------



## kenlock (6/5/12)

ZYTHOS tryout double brew day  

APA and an AIPA

Recipe: Zythos Pale Ale
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.24 l
Post Boil Volume: 21.84 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 8.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 44.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------ 
4.36 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 89.4 % 
0.21 kg Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (60.0 SRM) 4.3 % 
0.21 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) 4.3 % 
0.10 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) 2.1 % 
15.00 g Warrior [13.70 %] - Boil 60.0 min 26.6 IBUs 
22.00 g Zythos [10.90 %] - Boil 10.0 min 11.3 IBUs 
22.00 g Zythos [10.90 %] - Boil 5.0 min 6.2 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Northwest Ale (Wyeast Labs #1332) 
15.00 g Zythos [10.90 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.88 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.72 l of water at 73.5 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.12 l of water at 97.5 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 12.29 l water at 77.0 C

Recipe: Zythos IPA
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.24 l
Post Boil Volume: 21.84 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 7.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 59.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.19 kg Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (3.5 SRM) 75.3 % 
0.43 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) 7.7 % 
0.39 kg Munich Malt (7.6 SRM) 6.9 % 
0.29 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) 5.2 % 
0.27 kg Wheat Malt (1.3 SRM) 4.8 % 
17.50 g Warrior [13.70 %] - Boil 80.0 min 31.4 IBUs 
23.00 g Zythos [10.90 %] - Boil 20.0 min 18.8 IBUs 
23.00 g Zythos [10.90 %] - Boil 5.0 min 6.2 IBUs 
46.00 g Zythos [10.90 %] - Boil 1.0 min 2.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) 
42.00 g Zythos [10.90 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.57 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.53 l of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 8.13 l of water at 98.5 C 76.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 10.16 l water at 77.0 C


----------



## Nick JD (6/5/12)

I got given some Zythos and brewed a 15min APA yesterday to try it out. 

Heard it was a combo of a few "C" hops.


----------



## brewtas (6/5/12)

manticle said:


> Interested to hear how it goes but I'm presuming that won't be for 6 -12 months at least.


Yeah, I'm not sure how long it will take. I assumed it would take a while but I've read that brett behaves a bit differently when it's on its own, quicker fermentation times and not quite as crazy attenuation. 

I think I heard somewhere that Crooked Stave get some of theirs to ferment out in 10 days or so? I'll have to see if I can find out where I got that from.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## kenlock (6/5/12)

Nick JD said:


> I got given some Zythos and brewed a 15min APA yesterday to try it out.
> 
> Heard it was a combo of a few "C" hops.



Heard that, too. Certainly smells as if that is the case. Also reports that it could be a little underwhelming in that regard. We'll soon find out.


----------



## manticle (6/5/12)

brewtas said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure how long it will take. I assumed it would take a while but I've read that brett behaves a bit differently when it's on its own, quicker fermentation times and not quite as crazy attenuation.
> 
> I think I heard somewhere that Crooked Stave get some of theirs to ferment out in 10 days or so? I'll have to see if I can find out where I got that from.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.




Most of my brett beers (brett added to secondary) have sat for 12+ months before bottling. However I did have a belgian golden that refused to attenuate that I added the dregs of two orval bottles to. Went from 1030-1002 in two weeks.

Brett behaves as he wants to behave.


----------



## brewtas (6/5/12)

Yeah, I'm happy to wait as long as I need to.  

This isn't what I was thinking of but in the powerpoint presentation from the NHC conference, Chad Yakobson says that using brett in primary you can expect 2 weeks to a month depending on the strain.


----------



## Salt (6/5/12)

Nick JD said:


> I got given some Zythos and brewed a 15min APA yesterday to try it out.
> 
> Heard it was a combo of a few "C" hops.



Have you checked out the new offering from Epic Breweries? Their latest IPA is called 'Zythos' and predominantly, if not solely, uses Zythos.

Not sure if it has made it to your shores yet.

I have some in my freezer wanting to be brewed with!

Cheers


----------



## DUANNE (6/5/12)

brewtas said:


> Yeah, I'm happy to wait as long as I need to.
> 
> This isn't what I was thinking of but in the powerpoint presentation from the NHC conference, Chad Yakobson says that using brett in primary you can expect 2 weeks to a month depending on the strain.




that sounds about right from my experience, brett is a much cleaner tasting primary yeast than you would expect.while the main ferment finishes pretty quick the flavours will change over time as well. last one i did with straight brett after 6 months in the bottle every bottle was different.


----------



## brewtas (6/5/12)

BEERHOG said:


> last one i did with straight brett after 6 months in the bottle every bottle was different.


Awesome! Can't wait to see how mine turns out.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/5/12)

*Goomba's right in the Pils*
German Pilsner (Pils)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.450
Total Hops (g): 65.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 3.2 (EBC): 6.3
Bitterness (IBU): 30.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Pilsner (91.74%)
0.450 kg Polenta (8.26%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Chinook Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.8 g/L)
45.0 g Saaz Pellet (2.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 16C with Danstar Nottingham


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Rowy (7/5/12)

I like the looks of this Goomba. Just a quick one, why the Polenta?


----------



## NickB (7/5/12)

Not brewing today but still very productive.

Kegged a 10 min Simcoe APA, bottled off 20 odd bottles of The Black Death 2 (RIS, 12.2%) from the keg, filled 8 kegs with hot water and Sodium Perc., and had a couple of samples.

Also located the stink downstairs (dead rat under a fridge....)....

Brewed on Saturday so 8 cubes full, 2 fermenters full.

Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/5/12)

Rowy said:


> I like the looks of this Goomba. Just a quick one, why the Polenta?



Partly to see what the fuss was about (thanks BribieG), and mostly just to make it a cheap brew.

I wouldn't be using BB Pils otherwise!

Chinook, because I like it's piney resinous flavour (not that a 60 min addition provides much flavour) and I got it in a bulk buy and want to use it up and the Saaz comes courtesy of Craftbrewer's $2.90 pack of pellets.

It's downstairs in the Ferm Freezer, bringing it down to temp. Appears as though my efficiency is reasonable (given I had a spillage).

Goomba


----------



## manticle (7/5/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> (not that a 60 min addition provides much flavour)



I think absolutely a 60 minute addition provides flavour, especially hops like chinook.

I wondered about the chinook but figured it was deliberate and based on more than just using high aa hop early (a brewing practice that makes me scratch my head unless you're trying to turn a profit). You like the resin, that's a good enough reason.


----------



## Wolfman (7/5/12)

I have made one of bribie's polenta blondes. Oh so creamy!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/5/12)

manticle said:


> I think absolutely a 60 minute addition provides flavour, especially hops like chinook.
> 
> I wondered about the chinook but figured it was deliberate and based on more than just using high aa hop early (a brewing practice that makes me scratch my head unless you're trying to turn a profit). You like the resin, that's a good enough reason.



You pretty well hit the nail on the head.

Not much isn't the same as none - that ;ittle bit of piney, resinous flavour - but not much because it's a 60 min addition - will set this off nicely with Saaz.


----------



## PhantomEasey (8/5/12)

Got the week off work between jobs, today's the only 'nice' day out of the lot of 'em so its "Double Brewday Tuesday" down here in Mordy 

Just hitting mashout on an English Pale Ale, following that will be an APA with the same grain bill, for comparisons (laziness) sake 

*English Pale Ale 03* (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 9.8 (EBC): 19.3
Bitterness (IBU): 33.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

94% Maris Otter Malt
3% Briess Victory
3% Crystal 120

25 g East Kent Golding (4.3% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
15 g Fuggles (5.1% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
5 g East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
5 g Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Mash: 66C for 60 Minutes. 
Step: 72C for 10 Minutes. 
Machout:78C for 10 Minutes. 

Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale S-04




*American Pale Ale 05* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 9.8 (EBC): 19.3
Bitterness (IBU): 42.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

94% Maris Otter Malt
3% Briess Victory
3% Crystal 120

20g Hallertau Tradition (5.7% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
5 g Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
5 g Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
5 g Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
5 g Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
5 g Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
5 g Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
5 g Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
5 g Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
5 g Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

Mash: 66C for 60 Minutes. 
Step: 72C for 10 Minutes. 
Machout:78C for 10 Minutes. 

Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

Hallertau obviously misses 'spec' but I've used it as the bittering in a few APA's now and quite like the mellower bitterness it gives, as opposed to say a Citra or NS bittering addition. 

Cheers again to Manticle for the Briess Victory sample, cant wait to see how it goes compared to my previous EPA's that were MO/Crystal only.


----------



## warra48 (8/5/12)

My first brew day since 7 February.
Shoulder surgery meant I was in a sling for 6 weeks, and couldn't really lift anything until now.

American India Pale Ale
23 litres into fermenter
Measured OG 1.066
IBU 52.7 Tinseth
Est Color: 24.6 EBC 
Mash 105 min. Boil 105 min.

Halcyon Floor Malted (Thomas Fawcett) (6.9 EBC) Grain 8 51.6 % 
Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 9 31.2 % 
Maris Otter Floor Malted (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 10 10.9 % 
Crystal Light (120.0 EBC) Grain 11 1.6 % 
Crystal Medium (150.0 EBC) Grain 12 1.6 % 
Crystal Dark 216.7 EBC) Grain 14 0.8 %
Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 13 0.8 % 
Cascade [5.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 15 15.5 IBUs 
Cascade [5.00 %] - First Wort 5.0 min Hop 16 2.1 IBUs 
Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 17 21.7 IBUs 
Cascade [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 18 9.4 IBUs 
Cascade [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 20 4.1 IBUs 
0.50 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 19 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 21 - 
20.0 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 22 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg San Diego Super Yeast (White Labs #WLP090) 
25.0 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 24 0.0 IBUs 

Yeast kindly donated by BribieG.


----------



## evildrakey (8/5/12)

This weekend I'm planning a Brew Day with the local medieval group I'm part of...

* Oatmeal Stout (double batch, one will have vanilla),
* Cider,
* Rauchbier - 4kg Weymanns Smoked, 1kg Bairds Peat Smoked, 500g Goldern Promise, 500g Carared, 500g Carapils, a
huge whack of Tettnanger Plugs... 
* Golden Ale (with Bramling Cross)
* Golden Ale (with citra)
* Mead - Probably Digby's #7 - To make fine meath

And writing up an article on Kumiss for the Medieval Crowd. An Article I've been meaning to re-write since 2003.


----------



## Wolfman (9/5/12)

How do I upload a brewmate file to this thread?


----------



## manticle (9/5/12)

Porter

Type: All grain Size: 22 liters
Color: 123 HCU (~41 SRM) 
Bitterness: 35 IBU
OG: 1.060
FG: 1.012
Alcohol: 6.1% v/v (4.8% w/w)
Grain: 5kg Simpsons Maris Otter
300g Briess victory
200g Simpsons heritage crystal 95-115L
200g Simpsons chocolate
100g Simpsons black patent
300g Simpsons roast barley
Mash: 70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/63/68/72/78
TIME 5/15/45/10/10
Boil: 75 minutes, SG 1.044, 30 liters
Hops: 25g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 60 min.)
25g Styrian Goldings (3.8% AA, 60 min.)
20g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 10 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (3.8% AA, 10 min.)

1/2 tab whirlfloc and 2.5 g yeast nutrient to [email protected]

Cold steep dark grains overnight, bring to 70 degrees C and add to mash when stepping to 72.

Avoiding the caramelisation step with this one to compare. Last time I took it too far and mucked up head retention. Going to ascertain the flavour difference.

4g Cacl2 to mash and boil

Wy 1099


----------



## petesbrew (9/5/12)

Boiled this one up last night.

Meistertrunk Altbier

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.55
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.873
Anticipated EBC: 27.0
Anticipated IBU: 48.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
9.0 0.50 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.039 13
81.1 4.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.039 3
3.6 0.20 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.033 69
1.8 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 950
 4.5 0.25 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 34

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
16.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.80 25.5 90 min.
36.00 g. Spalt Pellet 4.00 21.3 60 min.
10.00 g. Spalt Pellet 4.00 1.2 10 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP036 Dusseldorf Alt


----------



## PhantomEasey (9/5/12)

Wolfman said:


> How do I upload a brewmate file to this thread?



Hey Wolfman, there's an export option in the Brewmate file menu that will export it to a *.txt doc, you can just dump that straight into your post.


----------



## Wolfman (9/5/12)

Cheers Phantom!


----------



## Wolfman (9/5/12)

Got this in a cube today:
Simcoe Wheat

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 4.6 (EBC): 9.1
Bitterness (IBU): 17.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

58.25% Pale Malt
38.83% Wheat Malt
2.91% Caramalt

0.2 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.8 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)




Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Notes: 

Mash:
55/ 5
66/ 60
72/10
78/ 10

Sparge Water:
72.5c

Hop Add:
5g 5min at flameout
15g 0min at whirlpool
20g 0min french press into keg


----------



## Wolfman (9/5/12)

Just going to go and start mashing this one


Wolfman's Smoked Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.728
Total Hops (g): 30.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 7.2 (EBC): 14.1
Bitterness (IBU): 27.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
1.909 kg Munich I (33.33%)
1.909 kg Vienna (33.33%)
0.955 kg Pilsner (16.67%)
0.955 kg Smoked Malt (16.67%)

Hop Bill
----------------
30.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (boil)
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Notes
----------------
Mash:
52/5
66/60
72/10
78/10

Sparge:
72.5


----------



## PhantomEasey (9/5/12)

No worries mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fish13 (9/5/12)

*Shutoowha red ale*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.931
Total Hops (g): 116.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 17.0 (EBC): 33.5
Bitterness (IBU): 78.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.908 kg Pale Malt (73.98%)
0.354 kg Crystal 80 (9.01%)
0.354 kg Wheat Malt (9.01%)
0.275 kg Carared (6.99%)
0.040 kg Black Patent (1.01%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
5.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
11.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
40.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (2.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with wyeast 1450 - denny's favourite


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Just need a substitue for cascade...


----------



## sponge (10/5/12)

Not sure if you've already brewed this one fish, but I'd be tempted to bring back the bitterness a little bit.

I made something similar (different hops/grain, but roughly same BU:GU) and although it was nice, it was just too bitter.

Don't get me wrong, I thoroughly enjoy a bitter beer, but it needs to have the malt backbone to support it.

What other hops do you have on hand? You could always use more columbus in place of cascade, or centennial if you've got any laying around? Most american hops are, although very different in flavour, able to be substituted to an extent.

Either way, I'm sure itll end up delicious. 

Just my 2 bobs worth


Sponge


----------



## Fish13 (10/5/12)

sponge said:


> Not sure if you've already brewed this one fish, but I'd be tempted to bring back the bitterness a little bit.
> 
> I made something similar (different hops/grain, but roughly same BU:GU) and although it was nice, it was just too bitter.
> 
> ...



i dont have much colombus but ihave

williamette
target
citra
glacier
por
fuggles

pretty sure there is some others in there too


----------



## sponge (11/5/12)

Citra is always delicious and fruity, and willamette always gives a nice english touch with a little more american c-hop to it. Really depends what you're looking at. The others I'd be a little less inclined to use though.

I've never used glacier, although from doing a little reading up on it, could also work in the brew.

Have a bit of a pick and see how it turns out. Worst that happens is that its not as good as you planned and learn for next time, or youll uncover a glorious hop mix.

Win-win really :beerbang: 


Sponge


----------



## mje1980 (11/5/12)

Brewing a lager next up  . Don't brew many at all, but been playing around lately. This is kind of a tweak on the last one i did. Bitterness was slightly harsh, but otherwise nice. This time im going with Munich lager, and Tett and Hallertau, instead of Super pride and S189

87.7% BEST pilz malt
4.9% Wey munich 1
4.9% Carapils
2.4% Wheat

Cal chl and gypsum in the mash. 

62c-30, 68c-30, 72c-15

1.046
20 IBU

Wyeast Munich lager.


----------



## raven19 (11/5/12)

Rauchbier in NC Cube about an hour ago.

60% Best Rauch Malt
20% Munich2
20% Pils
1% Choc (for colour)
26ibu - a single 60min hallertau addtion
1056og 1014fg

833 gen2 yeast.


----------



## Nick JD (11/5/12)

Budvar 17L

3.5kg Wey Boh Pils
300g Melanoidin
110g Carabohemian
64C 
60g Cz Saaz 60min
WY2000 @ 11C


----------



## evildrakey (12/5/12)

Recipe: Oatmeal Stout
Brewer: Drakey 
Asst Brewer: Jack
Style: Foreign Extra Stout
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 37.08 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.89 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.02 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.32 l
Estimated OG: 1.074 SG
Estimated Color: 102.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 53.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 76.4 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type %/IBU 
23.02 l Dublin, Ireland Water 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (5.9 EBC) Grain 42.7 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 24.4 % 
1.00 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 12.2 % 
0.70 kg Oats, Malted (2.0 EBC) Grain 8.5 % 
0.50 kg Carafa III (1034.3 EBC) Grain 6.1 % 
0.50 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (800.0 EBC) Grain 6.1 % 
75.00 g Perle [8.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Plug Hop 53.7 IBUs 
25.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Aroma Hop 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg SafAle German Ale (DCL/Fermentis #K-97) Yeast 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 8.20 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 24.42 l of water at 72.3 C 66.7 C 60 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 23.90 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## evildrakey (13/5/12)

Must be the weather change... Everyone's making Rauchbiers!


Recipe: Meaty Beaty Big and Bouncy
Brewer: Drake...
Style: Classic Rauchbier
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.68 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.89 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.02 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.32 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 22.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 76.4 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------ 
4.00 kg Weymanns Beerwood Smoked Malt (17.7 EBC) 
1.00 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) 
1.00 kg Baird's Medium Peat Smoked Malt (5.5 EBC) (smells farkin AMAZING) 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) 
25.00 g Perle Hop Plugs[8.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
1.0 pkg SafAle German Ale (DCL/Fermentis #K-97) Yeast 
75.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker Hop Plugs [4.00 %] - Dry Hop 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Temp Step Time 
Mash In: Add 19.98 l of water at 74.7 C 68.9 C 45 min 
Sparge: Fly sparge with 23.24 l water at 75.6 C

Smelling AMAZING!!!! Crossing fingers - looking for something smoke heavy but not 'OMFG, who put a campfire in this sh*t?'...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dazza88 (13/5/12)

Wow, i hear peat smoked malt is full on. I hope you did your research on percentages etc. Good luck with it. 

I have never gone beyond 20% rauch malt for that hint of smoke (and possibly cause i am a girlie man and like bacon on a plate not in 20L of beer). Never used peat.


----------



## Nick JD (14/5/12)

DazDog said:


> Wow, i hear peat smoked malt is full on. I hope you did your research on percentages etc. Good luck with it.
> 
> I have never gone beyond 20% rauch malt for that hint of smoke (and possibly cause i am a girlie man and like bacon on a plate not in 20L of beer). Never used peat.



I did a 100% Wey Smoked Ale once. Haven't again. If you added some veges and pearl barley it'd make a really nice soup.


----------



## Nick JD (14/5/12)

Galaxy and Amarillo Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 17.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.900
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.59 %
Colour (SRM): 6.3 (EBC): 12.4
Bitterness (IBU): 26.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Pilsner (89.74%)
0.250 kg Dextrose (6.41%)
0.150 kg Caramunich III (3.85%)

Hop Bill
----------------
30.0 g Amarillo Pellet (6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Clutch (14/5/12)

That looks tasty Nick, is it a staple of yours?


----------



## donburke (17/5/12)

trying rakau for the first time this saturday, grain has been weighed to be milled tomorrow night, starter of wy1882 commenced last night, harvesting the wy2252 from the 40 litres i'll be kegging tonight ...

Recipe: RAKAU LAGER/ALE

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 66.00 L 
Boil Size: 78.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 16.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 59.93 % 
3.85 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 28.84 % 
0.75 kg Crystal (Heritage) (150.0 EBC) Grain 5.62 % 
0.75 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.62 % 
180.00 gm Rakau [11.30 %] (10 min) Hops 28.1 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 75.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 75.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1882) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Rasenmher Lager (Wyeast Labs #2252) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 13.35 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 38.00 L of water at 72.2 C 65.5 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 28.00 L of water at 97.2 C 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
chill to 18 degrees

ferment 40 litres with wy2252 @ 13.5 degrees (harvested 18/5)
ferment 20 litres with wy1882 @ 16.0 degrees (1 pack dated 5/3/12 into 2 litre starter)


----------



## Nick JD (17/5/12)

Clutch said:


> That looks tasty Nick, is it a staple of yours?



Not really - my house brew is Boh Pils, but I usually have a clean fruity ale (perfer them in the 25-35 IBUs so can't really call them APAs) with NZ and American hops in the other keg if I'm not in a "belgian" phase.

My brewing is largely driven by my yeast stocks.


----------



## black_labb (17/5/12)

brewed a black rye ipa a couple of days ago

42L batch
9kg JW trad ale
1kg rye
500g choc rye
600g caramunich II

og 1060
ibu 65ish

30g pacific gem (15.5%AA) @60 
45g pacific gem (15.5%AA) in the cube
60g Sticklebract (12.5%AA) in the cube
Will dry hop with a fair wack of citra and maybe more sticklebract depending on the taste of gravity samples.
Second cube may be dry hopped with nelson sauvin for something different

will ferment on us05 and expect the gravity to get to


----------



## hsb (18/5/12)

Just weighing out for an AIPA. Might dry hop as well but for now, this is it.
Columbus, Simcoe, Cascade is my chosen combo.

OT - It'd be great if Beersmith2 had a Save Report as Forum Post option, so it's formatted properly. 

Boil Size: 41.30 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.94 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 26.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 67.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.9 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 Grain 1 80.1 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 7.3 % 
0.40 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 3 5.8 % 
0.39 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 4 5.6 % 
0.08 kg Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC) Grain 5 1.2 % 

30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.70 %] - Boil 60. Hop 6 41.2 IBUs 

20.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 14.7 IBUs 

20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 4.6 IBUs 

10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.70 %] - Boil 10. Hop 9 5.0 IBUs 

20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 1.9 IBUs 

20.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.70 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 12 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Gar (18/5/12)

First sneaky brew at work h34r: 







Maybe the smell of Cider will drag a few customers in.....

14L Aldi Jews
100g Lactose
1 Cinnamon Stick boiled with 50g of Raw Sugar

Pack of Champagne yeast

OG - 1045


----------



## bullsneck (19/5/12)

Earliest mash in ever!

I'm hoping that I can have the yeast pitched and it all cleaned up by 1:00pm, then it's off to The Local Taphouse to share a Porter with Kjetil from Nogne O.


*BOAB 1912 Whitbread Porter*
Robust Porter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.132
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 50.4 (EBC): 99.3
Bitterness (IBU): 46.8 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 80

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.015 kg Simpsons Marris Otter (58.75%)
0.656 kg Simpsons Brown Malt (12.78%)
0.513 kg Simpsons Golden Promise (10%)
0.403 kg Rauchmalt (7.85%)
0.344 kg Simpsons Black Malt (6.7%)
0.062 kg Joe White Roasted Barley (1.21%)
0.061 kg Thomas Fawcett Pale Chocolate (1.19%)
0.061 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II (1.19%)
0.017 kg Flaked Oats (0.33%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
32.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
14.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
14.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
3.1 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
5.2 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
15.7 g PH 5.2 @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
5.2 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
4.2 g BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Multi step Infusion - 55C for 10, 67C for 75, 72C for 10 and 78C for 10minutes.

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1275 - Thames Valley Ale (repitched slurry)

*Notes*
----------------
Add 525g of Golden Syrup & Molasses at 15mins

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## probablynathan (19/5/12)

My first brew with Rye:

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Lustig Roggen
Brewer: Nathan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Roggenbier (German Rye Beer)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.01 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.74 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 17.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 29.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 15.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.500 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 48.5 % 
2.000 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 2 38.8 % 
0.300 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 3 5.8 % 
0.200 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 4 3.9 % 
0.150 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 5 2.9 % 
40.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.70 %] - Boil Hop 6 12.3 IBUs 
20.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.70 %] - Boil Hop 7 3.1 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safbrew Wheat (DCL/Fermentis #WB-06) [50 Yeast 8 -


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/5/12)

fukken tooheys old mate

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 19.3 (EBC): 38.0
Bitterness (IBU): 21.1

84.21% Pale Ale Malt
9.47% Crystal 
6.32% Chocolate, Pale

0.7 g/L Pride of Ringwood (9.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


base malt is TF perle because that's all I have.
will mash at the lower side of 66 if anything.


----------



## manticle (19/5/12)

Tomorrow hopefully


Type:	All grain	
Size:	22 liters
Color: 8 HCU (~6 SRM)	
Bitterness: 39 IBU
OG: 1.081
FG: 1.010
Alcohol:	9.2% v/v (7.2% w/w)
Grain:	6.5kg German Pilsner
200g American victory
Mash:	70% efficiency, 
TEMP: 55/63/68/72/78
TIME: 5/20/40/10/10
Boil: 90minutes, SG 1.056, 32 liters
200g Belgian candi sugar, to boil, 600 in 200 lots after ferment
Hops: 35g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
35g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
20g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 10 min.)
10g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 10 min.)
10g Styrian Goldings (aroma)
10g Tettnanger (aroma)

WY Ardennes

Decoct at least twice.

Adjust mash with usual salts and phosphoric if need be.
Boil salts.


----------



## jyo (19/5/12)

Cranked this out last night for a crowd pleaser. Getting ready to rehydrate my yeast now  

*A Larger Aussie*
Australian Premium Lager

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.000
Total Hops (g): 65.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 3.0 (EBC): 5.9
Bitterness (IBU): 21.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 70

*Grain Bill*
----------------
8.000 kg Galaxy Malt (88.89%)
1.000 kg Cooked Rice (11.11%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Pride of Ringwood Leaf (9.5% Alpha) @ 70 Minutes (First Wort) (0.7 g/L)
35.0 g Saaz Pellet (3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64C for 70 Minutes.
Fermented at 12C with Saflager W-34/70


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## razz (20/5/12)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Vienna
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Vienna Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.20 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.20 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 22.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 89.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
12.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
12.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
3.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
4.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 49.4 % 
3.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5 37.0 % 
1.00 kg Melanoidin Malt (59.1 EBC) Grain 6 12.3 % 
0.10 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 7 1.2 % 
30.00 g Horrizon [8.00 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 8 17.6 IBUs 
60.00 g Cz Saaz [3.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 6.5 IBUs 
7.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
40.00 g Cz Saaz [3.50 %] - Aroma Steep 90.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
3.0 pkg Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast 12 - 


Mash Schedule: Hochkurz Decoction-less 4 rest (dry)
Total Grain Weight: 8.10 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Add 28.35 l of water at 58.5 C 55.0 C 15 min 
Beta Heat to 63.0 C over 10 min 63.0 C 45 min 
Alpha Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 15 min 
Mash out Heat to 76.0 C over 10 min 76.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 36.96 l water at 77.0 C
Notes:


----------



## Nick JD (20/5/12)

Clone of this:






Kona Brewing Big Wave Golden Ale
American Golden Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 17.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.935
Total Hops (g): 15.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 7.1 (EBC): 14.0
Bitterness (IBU): 18.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.600 kg Pilsner (91.49%)
0.250 kg Melanoidin (6.35%)
0.085 kg Caramunich III (2.16%)

Hop Bill
----------------
7.0 g Galena Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
4.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
4.0 g Hallertau Aroma Pellet (3.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 63C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Phoney (22/5/12)

Foreign extra stout for the cold winter nights ahead

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.81 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated FG: 1.014 SG
Estimated Color: 66.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 52.2 IBUs
Estimated ABV: 7.0 %
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 76.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name 
2.25 kg Golden Promise (Simpsons) (2.0 SRM) 
1.00 kg Brown Malt (Simpsons) (150.0 SRM) 
1.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) 
0.70 kg Barley, Flaked (1.7 SRM) 
0.50 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) 
0.50 kg Roasted Barley (Thomas Fawcett) 
0.30 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (50.0 SRM) 
35.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
10.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min 
1.0 pkg Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728)-


----------



## Maheel (23/5/12)

a DR S golden ale 

just mashed in and am now cleaning the shed


----------



## hsb (23/5/12)

Some shots from my Friday brewday last week. The clearest wort I've had to date. 
Did a full-on step mash with the BCS-460/HERMS - 50(10), 58(10), 63(10), 67(40), 72(10), 78(10)
Recipe a few pages back - 25L AIPA with Simcoe, Cascade and Columbus.
Bliss doing a brew on a weekday, free from all responsiblity and time pressure..

Set-up:





Grain before milling:





Rate my crush (1mm):





Clear Recirculation:





1st Runnings:





Grainbed looking good after 1st runnings:





Medication time (wort sample for refractometer):





Tucked up with active 1469 starter, blowoff tube at the ready:


----------



## Gar (23/5/12)

Nice clean setup & cool piccy's

Makes me wanna brew something.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (24/5/12)

Ahh another brewday finished. Brewed 50L of smurtos Landlord yesterday and a double batch of smoked choc porter today. Also did a mead today while the Braumeister did it's thing. Now just to clean up a few things, might enjoy a brown ale while I do.


----------



## Nick JD (24/5/12)

What's rapidly becoming my House Pils. 

Budvar Clone
Bohemian Pilsener

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 17.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.933
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 8.2 (EBC): 16.2
Bitterness (IBU): 34.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.520 kg Bohemian Pilsner (89.5%)
0.302 kg Melanoidin (7.68%)
0.111 kg Carabohemian (2.82%)

Hop Bill
----------------
60.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (3.5 g/L)


Single step Infusion at 64C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 11C with Wyeast 2000 - Budvar Lager


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## DJR (25/5/12)

All summit APA with Yakima Valley hops... have some new Brewbrite to use up and a 750mL starter of 1056 ready to go

Recipe: May12 Summit Pale
Brewer: DJR
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 12.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
2.30 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 2 54.8 % 
1.50 kg Munich Malt (Hoepfner) (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 35.7 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 4 4.8 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 5 4.8 % 
10.00 g Summit [14.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 17.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Summit [14.60 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 17.3 IBUs 
2.74 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
40.00 g Summit [14.60 %] - Aroma Steep 10.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 10 -


----------



## manticle (25/5/12)

Showing a young bloke AG brewing tomorrow.

Probably 5.5kg maris otter, 250 biscuit, 250 heritage crystal, bittered and flavoured with styrians and challenger to about 40 IBU and fermented with WY 1335.


----------



## Wolfman (25/5/12)

Thought I would give this a go. 

Have had the Roast Barley steeping since 06:30 this morning when I go home from work.

Wolfman's Darkness Saison
Saison

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.935
Total Hops (g): 65.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 14.0 (EBC): 27.6
Bitterness (IBU): 27.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.896 kg Vienna (48.8%)
1.931 kg Pilsner (32.54%)
0.965 kg Wheat Malt (16.26%)
0.143 kg Roasted Barley (2.41%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------


Fermented at 30C with Wyeast 3724 - Belgian Saison

Notes
----------------
Roast Barley: Steeped in cold water and added to the sparge water.

0min hops added to the cube.

Mash:
55/ 10
63/ 10
67/ 45
72/10
78/ 10


Mash In: 60.1C

Sparge Water: 75C


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Wolfman (26/5/12)

Just mashing out this at the moment. 65c mash step went a little long as needed to get supplies and drop off some supplies and talk beer stuff and drink beer.


Hoppy Heffe
Weizen/Weissbier

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 27.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.914
Total Hops (g): 194.40
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 5.2 (EBC): 10.3
Bitterness (IBU): 31.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.379 kg Pale Ale Malt (57.14%)
2.324 kg Wheat Malt (39.3%)
0.211 kg Caramalt (3.57%)

Hop Bill
----------------
27.0 g Hersbrucker Pellet (2.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
27.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
21.6 g Hersbrucker Pellet (2.8% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
21.6 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
48.6 g Hersbrucker Pellet (2.8% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1.8 g/L)
48.6 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen

Notes
----------------



Mash:
Mash In @ 57 for 5min
Mash @ 65 for 100min
Raise 72 for 10min
Raise 78 for 10min

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Fourstar (26/5/12)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: RWB Amber
Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 35.00 l 
Boil Size: 46.05 l
Estimated OG: 1.069 SG
Estimated Color: 17.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 49.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 79.6 % 
0.70 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 4 6.2 % 
0.60 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 5 5.3 % 
50.00 g Chinook [10.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 7 37.3 IBUs 
0.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 12 4.4 % 
50.00 g Amarillo [10.10 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 12.4 IBUs 
100.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
6.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
10.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
0.50 kg Victory Malt (25.0 SRM) Grain 6 4.4 % 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 11 - 
50.00 g Centennial [10.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Braden Stepmash

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Dough in Add 35.00 l of water at 60.1 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Maltose Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 63.0 C 63.0 C 30 min 
Dextrinization Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 70.0 C 70.0 C 40 min 
mashout Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 73.0 C 73.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
Top up with 10L post boil to 1.053 OG, 39IBU.

Split batch, Wyeast 1272. US05 dry hopped with summit.


----------



## Wolfman (26/5/12)

Got this on the go next. My go at a Mongoose Brown Ale.

Mongoose Brown Ale
American Brown Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 27.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.909
Total Hops (g): 166.32
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 21.6 (EBC): 42.6
Bitterness (IBU): 42.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.482 kg Pale Malt (79.35%)
0.499 kg Caramalt (7.22%)
0.499 kg Wheat Malt (7.22%)
0.364 kg Chocolate (5.27%)
0.065 kg Crystal 120 (0.94%)

Hop Bill
----------------
31.3 g Northern Brewer Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
19.4 g Northern Brewer Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
27.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
61.6 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.3 g/L)
27.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Notes
----------------

Mash:
Mash in 55C for 5min (Strike water 58C)
Raise to 66C for 60min 
Raise to 72C for 10min
Raise to 78C for 10min

Batch sparged.

Hops: 0min hops are whirlpool for Cascade and Dry Hop for Centenial.


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## bullsneck (26/5/12)

Flippin' hell Wolfman. Thirsty man!

Bringing any of that to the Case Swap?


----------



## Wolfman (26/5/12)

What ever is ready will be at the case swap. I havnt brewed for a few weeks, so just bulding up stock. I was planning 3 brews today but late start and some equipment issues has cut me back to 2. Oh well double brew day Monday! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## ekul (26/5/12)

Went to do a brew and then realised that i forgot to clean the grain bag. It is black with mould, only just bought it too. Hopefully bleach will help, otherwise its off to spotlight tomrrow.


----------



## Tony (26/5/12)

I was looking in the malt box while getting the malt for today's Guinness clone, and found a few almost empty bags.

So tomorrow its leftover saison with the jam jar full of farmhouse ale yeast i have sitting on a keg 

Going to give the Mt Hood i got from the USA a run 




Leftover Saison

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.70
Anticipated OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.56
Anticipated EBC: 11.2
Anticipated IBU: 26.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.9 3.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
30.9 3.00 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.037 18
20.6 2.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 4
17.5 1.70 kg. Weyermann FM Boh Pilsner Germany 1.038 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.40 23.4 40 min.
30.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.40 3.2 10 min.
60.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.40 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

3726 farmhouse ale


----------



## jyo (26/5/12)

Leftover brew here too. I've had a few near-empty sacks (careful) that have needed to be used for a while now.

Just gonna see how this one goes. I wish I had more munich I and some dark wheat, but we'll see. I have a massive slurry of 3068 ready to go.

Clean Out Hopfen Dunkelweizen
Dunkelweizen

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.9
Total Grain (kg): 4.903
Total Hops (g): 105.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 15.4 (EBC): 30.3
Bitterness (IBU): 33.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
2.356 kg Wheat Malt (48.05%)
1.587 kg Pilsner (32.37%)
0.530 kg Munich I (10.81%)
0.175 kg Caramalt (3.57%)
0.150 kg Carafa I malt (3.06%)
0.105 kg Special-B (2.14%)

Hop Bill
----------------
35.0 g Hersbrucker Pellet (homegrown) (2.8% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (1.5 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen

Notes
----------------


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## hoppinmad (26/5/12)

Brewed this today. Wort tastes awesome. Not as hoppy as I was expecting given the significant late hop additions but should make a great beer!


Good Things Come to Those Who Wai-iti
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.40
Total Hops (g): 108
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.4 %
Colour (SRM): 7.5
Bitterness (IBU): 43.3
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.500 kg Briess Pale Malt (83.33%)
0.400 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat (7.41%)
0.300 kg Weyermann Abbey Malt (5.56%)
0.200 kg Weyermann Carahell (3.70%)

Hop Bill
----------------
18.0 g Magnum Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
30.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (2.8%% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
30.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (2.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
30.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (2.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Misc Bill
----------------

Ferment at 18C with Safale US-05

Notes
----------------

Mash @66C for 60 min

Batch sparged.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/5/12)

Just heading down to crack the grain for this one.

*My Old Sweetheart the Drunk*
Australian Dark/Old Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 42.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.250
Total Hops (g): 80.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 28.1 (EBC): 55.3
Bitterness (IBU): 30.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (75.86%)
0.600 kg Roasted Barley (8.28%)
0.500 kg Crystal 90 (6.9%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (6.9%)
0.150 kg Chocolate, Pale (2.07%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
35.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
15.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
20.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## sponge (27/5/12)

Just mashed in...

ESB

92% MO
5% crystal
3% amber

1.050

styrians to 40IBU


Sponge


----------



## Lemon (27/5/12)

Just about to cube a simple Aussie Ale


20l

4.91kg Pale Ale malt
26g POR @ 60min

Windsor

always a keg of this in the fridge for easy drinking.



Lemon


----------



## raven19 (27/5/12)

Brewed AG batch #86 this arvo, American Amber Ale

90 Pale
10 Heritage Crystal

1055OG, 1016FG

Used up a heap of left over hops, roughly 36ibu. 2g/L at 10min and 5min (cascade, amerillo, cluster), plus magnum at 60mins. Will dry hop this at 2g/L also.


----------



## seamad (30/5/12)

Something orvalian

Dingeman pils 62%
Weyermann abbey 10%
Weyermann carabelge 10%
Heritage crystal 5%
Dex 13%

OG 1055
IBU 38

Perle bittering
Styrian goldings 30 g each at 15 min and dry hop (22 l batch)

WLP 510 bastogne primary
One litre starter built up from dregs from 2 orval stubbies added to bottling bucket plus dex.

Currently have orval starter built up to 300 ml, smells glorious, tempted to drink it.


----------



## doon (30/5/12)

Robust porter based off the one in data base. Had to change some things as they weren't in stock

3kg marris otter
1kg rye
1kg Munich 1
200g black malt
200g pale choc
200g cararoma

Magnum to bitter 
25g styrian at 20 and flame out ibu of 34


----------



## Midnight Brew (30/5/12)

Brewed AG #8 today and only fell a point short of target. A nice Citra APA with a great malt backbone. Think I'm gonna swap to 1272 American Ale II, getting bored with #1056.

Citra American Pale Ale 
Type: All Grain Date: 6/12/2011 
Batch Size (fermenter): 44.00 l 
Boil Size: 60.34 l 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: 44L CUBE - BIAB 80L 
End of Boil Volume 47.84 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 % 

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.38 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 62.9 % 
2.13 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) 4.9 % 
0.85 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) 10.0 % 
0.19 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L 2.2 % 
15.00 g Citra [13.60 %] - First Wort 75.0 min 14.3 IBUs 
30.00 g Citra [13.60 %] - Boil 20.0 min 15.1 IBUs (Added to whirlpool, no chill adjusted)
60.00 g Citra [13.60 %] - Boil 5.0 min 9.9 IBUs (French Pressed 4-5 days into fermentation)
2.0 pkg American Ale Wyeast Labs #1056

Beer Profile
Original Gravity: 1.049 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 % 
Bitterness: 39.3 IBUs
Colour: 11.9 EBC


----------



## Helles (30/5/12)

Coconut Honey Porter
AG
89Lt
1.5 kg honey 
11.25 kg Maris Otter
1.25kg Chocolate Malt
1.25kg Crystal med
1.25kg Crystal Dark
500g Briess extra spec
80g Target 
25g fuggles
30g fuggles
450g shredded coconut 5 min
2 x S04 in starter
OG 1051
IBU 32
EBC 55

Done last Saturday


----------



## doon (30/5/12)

How much flavour does the coconut impart?


----------



## Helles (30/5/12)

doon said:


> How much flavour does the coconut impart?




Not sure yet tasted good in the Hydrometer tube


----------



## JoeF (31/5/12)

Just brewed this: Inspired by Heretics Evil Twin

Tastes awesome so far and hit my numbers spot on!



BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: The Nasty Ranga
Brewer: Joe
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 36.15 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.30 l
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 29.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 42.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.9 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.85 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 78.0 % 
0.20 kg Victory Malt (49.2 EBC) Grain 5 3.2 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 2 8.0 % 
0.35 kg Caramel Malt - 40L (Briess) (78.8 EBC) Grain 3 5.6 % 
0.20 kg Caramel Malt - 120L (Briess) (236.4 EBC) Grain 4 3.2 % 
0.12 kg Pale Chocolate (394.0 EBC) Grain 6 1.9 % 
12.75 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 17.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Citra [11.40 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 8 13.5 IBUs 
20.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 8.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Citra [11.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 12 3.3 IBUs 
30.00 g Citra [11.40 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Aroma Steep 0. Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 11 - 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 15 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.22 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 39.95 l of water at 70.3 C 66.7 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (31/5/12)

Providing i get back to brissy early enough and get to craftbrewer i will be knocking out a single batch of manticles sweet stout (minus the lactose and use rolled oats instead) and a robust porter. plus something to quench my thirst after a hard day at work before it gets too cold.


----------



## brettprevans (1/6/12)

mashed in about 15min ago my version of heather ale. based on Mosher's RAdical Brewing and subbed some grains for what i havbe on hand

40L batch
7.2 kg marris otter
2.8kg melanoidan (instead of amber malt)
0.12kg buscuit malt (instead of brown malt)
0.14kg caraamber (instead of brown malt)
0.9kg orange blossum honey in secondary
60g saaz @ 60
40g heather @ 30
40g heather @ 0
14g medowsweet @ 0

buscuit and caraamber is subbing for brown malt. 
melanoidian instead of amber. 
i dont have bog myrtle so ill have to forgo that.

edit: ive got pics of heather etc all measured out but the kids seem to have broken my phone data cable, so no pics until i get a new one


----------



## winkle (1/6/12)

Setting up this afternoon to brew the promised "Hogshead Dobbelen IPA Tripel" on Saturday morning, could double up with a Saison - just because.
I'll whack the recipe up once I get home.


----------



## tricache (1/6/12)

Hopefully bottling my Mancave Lazy Larger tomorrow, this cold weather we are getting is doing it a treat!


----------



## Fourstar (1/6/12)

Just ramping to Maltose rest now. First beer with summit. Interested to know the profile. All hops are fresh yakima valley hops.

I dropped a handful of cascade on the bench when resealing/splitting my 1lb packet of cascade. Ended up as mash hops. B) 

Im currently fermenting an amber ale with 1272, will be rinsing the cake and splitting between this monster.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: IPA
Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 35.00 l 
Boil Size: 46.05 l
Estimated OG: 1.079 SG
Estimated Color: 11.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 87.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
12.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
10.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 80.0 % 
1.00 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 4 8.0 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5 4.0 % 
60.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.60 %] - First Wo Hop 6 63.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 3.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.60 %] - Boil 15. Hop 8 9.5 IBUs 
20.00 g Summit [16.80 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9  11.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.60 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Summit [16.80 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 13 - 
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 14 8.0 % 
20.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.60 %] - Dry Hop Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Summit [16.80 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 17 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Braden Stepmash

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Dough in Add 35.50 l of water at 60.3 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Maltose Heat to 63.0 C over 4 min 63.0 C 40 min 
Dextrinization Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 70.0 C 70.0 C 30 min 
mashout Heat to 73.0 C over 4 min 73.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
Top up with 10L boiled water to make 1.061 @ 68 IBU
6g CaCl2 Mash
12g CaSO4 to Kettle

Dry hop second half with Amarillo Cascade Centennial


----------



## Adam Howard (1/6/12)

Fourstar said:


> First beer with summit. Interested to know the profile.



MMMMM DANK. Like Columbus....but more resinous......


----------



## Fourstar (1/6/12)

Adamski29 said:


> MMMMM DANK. Like Columbus....but more resinous......




i just dry hopped my amber ale with summit, amarillo and centennial as well as a hop tea. Smelt delicious! :icon_drool2: I decided the hops were too good to waste from the tea so they also went into the mash of the IPA above. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Adam Howard (1/6/12)

Fourstar said:


> i just dry hopped my amber ale with summit, amarillo and centennial as well as a hop tea. Smelt delicious! :icon_drool2: I decided the hops were too good to waste from the tea so they also went into the mash of the IPA above. :icon_cheers:



I made an american barleywine with Summit and Centennial.......single batch.....70g of Summit @ 60.....I have a feeling there will still be hop presence in 5 years.


----------



## MaestroMatt (1/6/12)

This one is going down tomorrow for the VIC caseswap. I wanted to brew this one much earlier than now but I lost a few weekends to work. Should still be right come July.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Ludwig Van Weizenbock
Brewer: Matt
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizenbock
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 35.52 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.52 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.083 SG
Estimated Color: 36.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.4 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
0.50 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 1 5.9 % 
4.00 kg Dark Wheat (18.0 EBC) Grain 2 47.4 % 
2.50 kg Pilsner (Best Malz) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 29.6 % 
0.90 kg Munich (Best Malz) (15.0 EBC) Grain 4 10.7 % 
0.22 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 5 2.6 % 
0.22 kg Crystal - Pale (Simpsons) (60.0 EBC) Grain 6 2.6 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate - Pale (Thomas Faucetts) (500. Grain 7 1.2 % 
45.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.20 %] - Boil Hop 8 23.2 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
1.0 pkg Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast 10 - 


Mash Schedule: PPB: Protein Rest - Infusion - Batch Sparge - Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 8.44 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 13.66 l of water at 64.1 C 55.0 C 15 min 
Conversion Rest Add 8.44 l of water at 92.2 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.63 l of water at 94.9 C 75.0 C 15 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 18.26l) of 76.0 C water
Notes:
------


----------



## bullsneck (2/6/12)

Running this into the fermenter now...

This will be my case swap beer.

*BOAB Case Swap 1868 Younger's XP*
English IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.698
Total Hops (g): 90.50
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.26 %
Colour (SRM): 5.2 (EBC): 10.2
Bitterness (IBU): 47.8 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 80

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.275 kg Simpsons Golden Promise (75.02%)
1.423 kg Simpsons Marris Otter (24.98%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
12.5 g Northern Brewer Pellet (10.5% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Saaz Pellet (2.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
35.0 g Motueka (B Saaz) Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
23.0 g Motueka (B Saaz) Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
5.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 80 Minutes (Boil)
4.6 g BrewBrite @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
5.8 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Multi step Mash: 55C/62C/66C/72C/78C for 5/40/20/20/15 minutes.

Fermented at 17C with Wyeast 1272 - All-American Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Recipe from Barclay Perkins blog based on a Younger's XP from 1868

Caramelised around 1L of second runnings. Boiled down to around 200mL.

Aerated with spatula for 10mins.

Fridge set to 17.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle (2/6/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Providing i get back to brissy early enough and get to craftbrewer i will be knocking out a single batch of manticles sweet stout (minus the lactose and use rolled oats instead) and a robust porter. plus something to quench my thirst after a hard day at work before it gets too cold.



The one in the db uses JW malts. Try the exact same recipe next time but subbing JW for Simpsons. 1st is a lovely beer but I reckon the second is better..


----------



## Gar (2/6/12)

Just finished brewing a double choc stout with Fuggles & EKG.

About a beer or two into the mash I thought "ah bugger the hop sock those flowers will probably be ok.... N-E-V-E-R again :blink: what a nightmare

I managed to get most of it out with a syphon in the end I just hope 75'ish will be ok for a no-chill


----------



## Dazza88 (2/6/12)

If ur cube was clean and sanitised it should be ok. wouldn't keep it for months . . . 


*Schwarz bier 2012 winter* (Schwarzbier)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.64 %
Colour (SRM): 26.2 (EBC): 51.6
Bitterness (IBU): 23.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

49.44% Pilsner
20.22% Maris Otter Malt
15.73% Munich II
4.49% Wheat Malt
3.37% Caraaroma
3.37% Carafa III malt
3.37% Chocolate

0.3 g/L Magnum (12% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Hallertau Tradition (2.6% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (2.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (2.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Mash. 
10 @ 57, 10 @ 63, 50 @ 68 72 @ 20 and mash out @ 78. 

Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 9C with Wyeast 2278 - Czech Pils

and

Dubbel (Belgian Dubbel)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 7.17 %
Colour (SRM): 28.0 (EBC): 55.2
Bitterness (IBU): 20.5 (Average)

60.24% Pils
10.95% Munich II
8.21% Maris Otter Malt
5.48% Candi Sugar, Dark
5.48% Wheat Malt
3.56% Caramunich I
3.04% Cane Sugar
3.04% Caraaroma

1.1 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (2.6% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (Boil)
2.2 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (2.6% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)

0.3 g/L PH 5.2 @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

10/55, 45/64, 25/68, 10/72 step mash

Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with 3787.


----------



## Gar (2/6/12)

Cheers Daz, yeah it was, planning on pitching monday


----------



## mfeighan (2/6/12)

Just put down same as what i did for last years case swap, cut back a bit of melanoidin and subbed in more pils
thrown on to a yeast cake of last weeks belgium wheat, need lots of yeast for this sucker 

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 14.80
Anticipated OG: 1.081 Plato: 19.58
Anticipated SRM: 19.3
Anticipated IBU: 24.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
6.8 1.00 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 36
2.7 0.40 kg. Crystal 55L Great Britian 1.034 55
2.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 2
17.6 2.60 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36
51.4 7.60 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
13.5 2.00 kg. Candi Sugar (amber) Generic 1.046 17
6.1 0.85 kg. Golden Syrup Generic 1.036 30


Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 24.0 90 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3463 Forbidden Fruit


----------



## tricache (2/6/12)

Well Lazy Larger is bottled, good day for it, pouring rain all day so wasn't doing much else.

I think my next brew will be something a bit more involved (reading though what people have on is making me thirsty)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/6/12)

*2012 APA V2*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.700
Total Hops (g): 100.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 13.6 (EBC): 26.7
Bitterness (IBU): 36.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg TF Perle Ale Malt (87.72%)
0.500 kg Caramel Rye Malt (8.77%)
0.200 kg Crystal, Heritage (3.51%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Chinook Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Citra Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 16C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Had a mate try my 6.95% strong lager (I made a pils, overboiled, nochilled and forgot to dilute when pitching yeast), and loved it, so feeling confident today.

Truth be told, this is same old, same old - I could brew this eyes shut with a hand tied behind my back, but good to have the house beer on tap again.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (3/6/12)

manticle said:


> The one in the db uses JW malts. Try the exact same recipe next time but subbing JW for Simpsons. 1st is a lovely beer but I reckon the second is better..




Ok.... Didn't end up getting there anyway. Will keep that in mind! Cheers manticle!


----------



## waggastew (3/6/12)

Tasteless Mexican Lager - Partial Mash

Basically a curiosity brew. Trying out using rice and polenta, and seeing how light, flavourless, and colourless a partial brew can be! Will hopefully be good lawnmower beer for the warm weather.

200g Polenta
400g White Rice

Cooked in a big pot of water till gluggy. Cool to 65degC. Add in:

1kg Pilsener malt

Poured into bag in pot, topped up with hot water to 65degC. Mashed at 65degC for one hour

10g of Magnum (to 18 IBUish) at 60min

1kg extra-light DME
400g dextrose

Topped upto 21L

Fermented at 10degC with 300mL thick yeast slurry Danish Lager 2042


----------



## jyo (3/6/12)

Gotta keg up my Aussie Larger this arvo, dump another cube onto the cake and then crack the grain for this up:

Red American May 2012
American Amber Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.720
Total Hops (g): 110.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 16.3 (EBC): 32.1
Bitterness (IBU): 50.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
3.000 kg Galaxy Malt (52.45%)
2.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (34.97%)
0.300 kg Caraamber (5.24%)
0.200 kg Crystal 120 (3.5%)
0.150 kg Caraaroma (2.62%)
0.070 kg Chocolate (1.22%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
40.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Aroma) (0.9 g/L)

Dry hop 1 gm per litre Cascade and Amarillo
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 19C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Wimmig (3/6/12)

Wednesday coming;

House Wheat V2

1.32 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
3170.00 g Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 64.4 % 
1250.00 g Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 25.4 % 
200.00 g Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 4.1 % 
150.00 g Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 5 3.0 % 
150.00 g Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 6 3.0 % 
30.00 g Hersbrucker [2.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 6.6 IBUs 
10.00 g Hersbrucker [2.30 %] - Boil 40.0 min Hop 8 1.9 IBUs 
10.00 g Hersbrucker [2.30 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 1.1 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safbrew Wheat (DCL/Fermentis #WB-06) [50.28 ml] Yeast 10 - 

Beer 2 in the afternoon;

Saison V3 

0.85 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
4000.00 g Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 74.8 % 
1000.00 g Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 18.7 % 
200.00 g Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 3.7 % 
150.00 g Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 5 2.8 % 
45.00 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 6 20.9 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
17.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 5.3 IBUs 
14.00 g Hallertau 2011 [7.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Belgian Saison I Ale (White Labs #WLP565) [35.49 ml] Yeast 10 - 

Must say, i love brewing with the BM. Makes brew day easy


----------



## C_west (3/6/12)

Just whacked this into the fermenter, I am curious to see how it goes as this is the first time I have done a Protein rest before my main sach rest. I noticed it was a bit clearer during the boil but I might have just been seeing things.


Recipe: Gascade APA
Brewer: Callum
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 25.84 l
Post Boil Volume: 21.84 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 18.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 71.4 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 77.8 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 2 11.1 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 11.1 % 
15.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 4 7.5 IBUs 
15.00 g Galaxy [12.40 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 15.1 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 3.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Galaxy [12.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 6.0 IBUs 
7.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 8 0.3 IBUs 
5.00 g Galaxy [12.40 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 9 0.4 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 10 - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wolfman (4/6/12)

Knocked this out yesterday arvo.

Smoking Weizen
Weizen/Weissbier

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.801
Total Hops (g): 40.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 5.2 (EBC): 10.2
Bitterness (IBU): 14.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.667 kg Wheat Malt (55.55%)
1.067 kg Pale Malt (22.22%)
1.067 kg Smoked Malt (22.22%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 68C with Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen

Notes
----------------

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


Got this on the card for today.

Brunswick Brown Ale
American Brown Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.900
Total Hops (g): 92.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 16.4 (EBC): 32.3
Bitterness (IBU): 31.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Pale Malt (67.8%)
1.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (16.95%)
0.700 kg Caramalt (11.86%)
0.200 kg Chocolate (3.39%)

Hop Bill
----------------
17.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
25.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
25.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
25.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
2.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
3.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g Irish Moss @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
3.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 16C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Notes
----------------
Mash:

50c for 20min
65c for 60min
72c for 10min
78c for 10min

Dry hop Tettnanger @ 7 Days

Yeast: Slurry from Mongoose Browm Ale

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## malt_shovel (4/6/12)

Tonights brew if i can get to it

*Case Swap Stout* (Oatmeal Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.59 %
Colour (SRM): 36.3 (EBC): 71.5
Bitterness (IBU): 38.3 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

76.02% Ashburne Mild
7.09% Munich I
5.08% Chocolate
3.94% Caramunich I
3.15% Carfa Special TI
2.76% Roasted Barley
1.97% Flaked Oats

1.5 g/L Challenger (9% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L East Kent Golding (5.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

0.5 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g/L Cocoa Powder @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Danstar Nottingham - slurry from NE Brown Ale

Notes: Flaked Oats are orridge oats, roasted in the oven at 225oC for about 25mins until golden brown



Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Wolfman (4/6/12)

Get up it!!!!


----------



## petesbrew (6/6/12)

Just finished brewing this one. Considering the weather today everything went rather well.

*Stormborn Stout
*
A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.75
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.532
Anticipated EBC: 97.1
Anticipated IBU: 47.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.6 4.06 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
8.2 0.47 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 4
4.3 0.25 kg. Crystal 55L Great Britian 1.034 108
3.0 0.17 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 236
8.7 0.50 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750
5.2 0.30 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1400

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Boadiccea Pellet 7.10 37.0 60 min.
10.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.70 2.4 20 min.
10.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.40 4.7 20 min.
10.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.75 1.2 5 min.
10.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.40 2.3 5 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP013 London Ale


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/12)

hlt went on 40min ago. should be mashing in shortly.

*Smokn fat Scotch Ale*
42L
13kg Trad Ale
1kg Dark Crystal
700g Munich 1 (light)
210g Choc
360g Special B
420g Best Smoked 
mash at 68C for 60min
50g Nugget (12%AA)@ 60


US05 (cal common would also be good)

Will run a 23L Gyle @ 65C (which im calling *US Bong Water* off the back of this and do a hopburst of 
Glacier 50g
chinook 60g
Saaz 90g
Cluster 100g flowers
50g @ FWH
50g @ 30
50g @ 15
50g @ 5
50g @ 0


----------



## Midnight Brew (6/6/12)

Brewed this yesterday and changing the house strain to Kolsch for the next few months. 

Dusseldorf Altbier
Pilsner Joe White 54.1 % 
Munich, Light Joe White 39.4 % 
Crystal JW 4.1 % 
Carafa Special II Weyermann 2.4 % 
Hallertauer FWH 48 IBUs 
Kolsch Wyeast #2565

Temp/Time
55/66/76
5/60/10

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 % 
Estimated IBU: 48.5
Est Color: 27.1 EBC


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> hlt went on 40min ago. should be mashing in shortly.
> 
> *Smokn fat Scotch Ale*
> 42L
> ...


I hate brew days like this. 
- misus interupts mash in and I have to take the eldest to school. ok fine.
- get first runings in, not too much issues with lock leaking in lines. 
- get second runnings coming out, then air issues. so much so i cant even the fkn thing to drain. i eventiually pull off all the fitting and just push on hose to connections. no avail. 
-n so in go hands (in heat gloves etc) and **** around for about 30min. by this stage first runings have started boiling and i have to stop that after about 10min.
so i pull out all the grain into buckets and realise the old false bottom i put on top of the braid (to keep the braid in place) has probably been crushiing the brain intake (silicon hose). FK! 
- so after about 10min of trying to pull out the falsiue and burning the crap out of my hands it finally starts working again
- finally get boil going again. crap gas bottle runs out. hook up second bottle. get 5 min, then dead. (getting really angry now). 3rd bottle works. 

so batch 1 done. under gravity by about 5 points and under volume by about 5L.
partigyle is in the kettle now. hop bombs away. 

and now that tun is mucked out and gyle is in kettle, although its only 12:20pm its beer time.


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Will run a 23L Gyle @ 65C (which im calling *US Bong Water* off the back of this and do a hopburst of
> Glacier 50g
> chinook 60g
> Saaz 90g
> ...


250g of hops in 23L of a gyle beer....crazy or :icon_drool2:


----------



## razz (6/6/12)

Definitely :icon_drool2:


----------



## twizt1d (6/6/12)

just getting ready to go



> BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: house APA (simcoe galaxy)
> Brewer: Tony
> Asst Brewer:
> ...


----------



## black_labb (6/6/12)

Black RyePA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.850
Total Hops (g): 177.50
Original Gravity (OG): 1.071 (P): 17.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.76 %
Colour (SRM): 36.4 (EBC): 71.6
Bitterness (IBU): 73.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (72.99%)
0.550 kg Caramunich II (8.03%)
0.550 kg Rye Malt (8.03%)
0.400 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (5.84%)
0.350 kg Choc Rye (5.11%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Pacific Gem Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
22.5 g Pacific Gem Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Cube) (1 g/L)
30.0 g Stickebract Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Cube) (1.4 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
10.0 g Pacific Gem Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with 


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


The 10min and less hops were boiled up with 2L of leftover wort from the trub after settling it out in the fridge and added 4 days after pitching the yeast, which should help retain more aroma. Dark candy sugar was added a couple days after that, and dry hops another day on (yesterday).


----------



## petesbrew (6/6/12)

2 brewnights in a row. The gear is ready at home to mash in.

*London Ale*
A ProMash Recipe Report
Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.00
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.468
Anticipated EBC: 19.1
Anticipated IBU: 35.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
91.7 5.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
4.2 0.25 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 45
4.2 0.25 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.037 147

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.60 32.3 60 min.
16.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 3.0 15 min.
16.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 0.0 0 min.
8.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 0.0 Dry Hop
8.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 11.00 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras
Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.11 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----
White Labs WLP013 London Ale


----------



## bum (8/6/12)

Jamil's Scottish Export 80/- from BCS but honey malt omitted and adding 80gm of heather @10min.

[EDIT: brainfart]


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/12)

bum said:


> Jamil's Scottish Export 80/- from BCS but honey malt omitted and adding 80gm of heather @10min.
> 
> [EDIT: brainfart]


Is the brainfart a 60min addition? Lol
U could use some honey in secondary instead of honey malt.... Happy brewing.

Checked my heather Ale this morning. Sg 1020, og 1065 so a bit longer needed.


----------



## .DJ. (8/6/12)

thinking about doing a big hop bomb IIPA for my 9L party keg...

77% Marris Otter
10% Wheat
4% CaraMunich II
9% Sugaz

200g Simcoe into Cube

1.101
130IBU


----------



## manticle (8/6/12)

Tomorrow:


Type: All grain 
Size: 22 litres
Color: 22 HCU (~12 SRM) 
Bitterness: 45 IBU
OG: 1.052 
FG: 1.012
Alcohol: 5.2% v/v (4.1% w/w)
Grain: 2.5kg Weyerman Pilsner
1.25kg Weyerman Vienna
1.25kg Weyerman Munich
200g Briess victory
75g Simpsons chocolate

Mash: 70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/62/67/72/78
TIME: 5/10/50/10/10
Decoct at 62 and add back to reach 72
Decoct at 67 and add back to reach 78

Boil: 90minutes, SG 1.036, 32 liters

Hops:25g Spalt (5.7% AA, 60 min.)
25g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Spalt (5.7% AA, 20 min.)
20g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Spalt (aroma)
10g Tettnanger (aroma)

Miscellaneous: 2g CaCl2 and 2g CaSO4 + phosphoric acid as required for mash pH
2g CaCl2 and CaSO4 to boil.
Whirlfloc and yeast nutrient also added to [email protected]
No chilled (not adjusted).

Yeast: WYEAST 1007, German Ale

And Sunday: an APA with Denny's favourite PC yeast, 5.5 kg simpsons MO, 1 kg Munich I, 250 victory, 250 simpsons crystal. FV 22 Litres, bittered to about 45-50 IBU with cascade and early chinook, bombed with cascade small additions from 20 mins on and dry hopped with both. Exact hop schedule to be confirmed.


----------



## bum (8/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Is the brainfart a 60min addition?


Ha. Nah, only going late with the heather, leaving the bittering as per the 80/- recipe.

The brainfart was I got confused with how I adjusted for the honey malt - checked my notes and the original recipe and realised I hadn't done what I thought I did.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (8/6/12)

manticle said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> 
> Type: All grain
> ...


is that a particular style mate? looks tasty.


----------



## manticle (8/6/12)

Altbier.


----------



## black_labb (8/6/12)

farts of any type are best added late to preserve aroma. dry farting works well but wet farting is best


----------



## bum (8/6/12)

black_labb said:


> farts of any type are best added late to preserve aroma. dry farting works well but wet farting is best


Ah, the voice of experience! Let me pick your brain then - how many minutes do you offset for cube-farting?


----------



## A3k (8/6/12)

Hi Guys,

I'm gonna make my first tripel this weekend.
i'm gonna make 41Lt of wort. the first 16Lt i will water down (and no sugar) to 23 to bring it to 1.040. i may add a little coriander and orange (not sure yet).I'm going to no chill, so once the first lot is finished, i'll keg, then dump the 1.069 tripel on top
2 recipies are shown below.

Any thoughts? i'm pretty set on the Tripel recipe i think, i'm not 100% on using the coriander or orange peel.


Recipe: Al's Tripel - Weaker

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 5.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.07 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 83.0 % 
0.63 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 2 17.0 % 
73.66 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 40.7 IBUs 
4.03 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil Hop 4 0.9 IBUs 
10.00 g Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 5 - 
4.00 g Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 6 - 
1.0 pkg Trappist Ale (White Labs #WLP500) [35.49 Yeast 7 - 

step mash from BLAM

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recipe: Al's Tripel 2
Batch Size (fermenter): 41.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.069 SG
Estimated Color: 7.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
7.85 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 73.0 % 
1.60 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 2 14.9 % 
129.36 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 35.7 IBUs 
7.07 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil Hop 4 0.8 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Trappist Ale (White Labs #WLP500) [35.49 Yeast 5 - 
1.30 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 6 12.1 % 

step mash from BLAM




Thanks
Alan


----------



## black_labb (8/6/12)

bum said:


> Ah, the voice of experience! Let me pick your brain then - how many minutes do you offset for cube-farting?



I don't cube fart in fear of buttulism. 

Try fartonating your beer, just drill a hole in a buttplug and hook it up to a co2 regulator.


----------



## donburke (8/6/12)

nice and cold tap water this time of year makes for easier cooling, and just for good measure i have 50 litres of water in the fridge sitting at 1 degree to be used as chilling water, plus 15kg of ice in the deep freeze, lock in that late hop aroma i say ....


Recipe: CITRA LAGER
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 85.00 L 
Boil Size: 91.71 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 16.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
17.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 89.47 % 
1.00 kg Crystal (Heritage) (150.0 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
30.00 gm Citra [13.90 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops 12.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Citra [13.90 %] (15 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Citra [13.90 %] (10 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
40.00 gm Citra [13.90 %] (5 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Citra [13.90 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
9.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
9.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 75.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1882) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Rasenmher Lager (Wyeast Labs #2252) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 19.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 58.00 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 
10 min Step Add 20.00 L of water at 94.8 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
top up kettle during boil

chill to pitching temp

ferment 40 litres with wy2252 @ 13.5 degrees with 120 sec o2

ferment 40 litres with wy1882 @ 14.5 degrees with 120 sec o2


----------



## Gar (9/6/12)

Just put down another sneaky work beer h34r:  

14L Ginger Beer

1 Can of Coopers ginger beer
1 kg Raw Sugar
300 g Grated ginger (boiled in hop bag 10 mins)
4 Lemongrass stalks (boiled in hop bag 10 mins)

She ain't purdy but she sure tastes alright


----------



## Nick JD (9/6/12)

Radiant Belgian

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 17.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.920
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.071 (P): 17.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.35 %
Colour (SRM): 20.0 (EBC): 39.4
Bitterness (IBU): 18.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Pilsner (81.3%)
0.350 kg Dextrose (7.11%)
0.200 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (4.07%)
0.200 kg Caramunich III (4.07%)
0.150 kg Melanoidin (3.05%)
0.020 kg Roasted Barley (0.41%)

Hop Bill
----------------
35.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.1 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 3787 - Trappist High Gravity


----------



## vykuza (9/6/12)

ESB! No fancy name today, I haven't got it in me.

22L batch 70% eff.

5KG Golden promise
250g Heritage
250g Victory

Mashing at 66.5c

20g each of EKG and Styrians at 60, 20 and cube.


----------



## manticle (9/6/12)

Good, simple looking grist for a bitter there Nick.

That heritage is tops.


What yeast?


----------



## vykuza (9/6/12)

Going on a Wyeast 1335 British Ale II cake. It's a decent attenuator so I tacked 0.5c on to the mash temp to rebalance it.


----------



## hsb (9/6/12)

An APA, my first dalliance with Nelson Sauvin.

Was going to knock out a Dubbel, but out of Pilsener Malt for now.
I think a sack is in order to start cranking out some Belgians.

Only have a one slant of 1099 left and a couple of 1469. Not ideal but might just do.
What's a recommended liquid yeast for these APAs, if I decide to pick one up?


Recipe: APA - Half Nelson
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 41.30 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.94 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 15.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.6 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.54 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1 75.0 % 
1.21 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 20.0 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118 Grain 3 5.0 % 
15.00 g Northern Brewer [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 mi Hop 4 16.3 IBUs 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 10.7 IBUs 
15.00 g Motueka (B Saaz) [8.00 %] - Boil 20.0 mi Hop 5 6.5 IBUs 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 6.4 IBUs 
15.00 g Motueka (B Saaz) [8.00 %] - Boil 10.0 mi Hop 7 3.9 IBUs 
30.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs


----------



## manticle (9/6/12)

For apa it's hard to go past 1272.

I'm about to try Denny's favourite PC (hopefully tomorrow, possibly Monday).

Only US I've used consistently is 05, 1056 and 1272 and of those 1272 gets my vote.


----------



## hsb (9/6/12)

Thanks, 1272 looks good, with all the slanting I've been doing, I think I can splurge on another smack pack.
Grains all weighed out, goodwill for a brewday tomorrow firmly secured with a big family day today, what could possibly go wrong now?! lol. :beer:


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/6/12)

Got some Wai-iti so doing a smash.
21L
3.9 kg GP
.4 kg Carahell
.2 kg Wheat

70g Wai-iti (2.8AA) 40 mins
30g Wai-iti (2.8AA) 5 mins

30 IBU's

Step mash with HERMIT and US05

NO CHILL

Any thoughts on either bittering with a bit of northern brewer and then going hard late with the Wai-iti or ??
Cheers
BBB


----------



## stef (9/6/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Got some Wai-iti so doing a smash.
> 21L
> 3.9 kg GP
> .4 kg Carahell
> ...



Oh.

Does look delicious though. Whats Wai-iti like? Obviously never used it, but i'd say bitter with NB and go crazy with late additions.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/6/12)

Thanks Stef - yes not technically a smash but this is my base ale that I've brewed many times so I know what I'm getting malt wise ..... Nearly all other 'smash' ales I've done NS, Citra, Galaxy, Rikawa etc are all moderate to high AA's. This is the first with such a low hop AA. Wondering how this play out that's all .......
I think I might go the 100g bag of Wai-iti and see what happens ....
Cheers
BBB


----------



## probablynathan (10/6/12)

Just Mashed in a Janet's Brown from Tasty's recipe in Brewing Classic Styles using the hops from Yakima Valley Hops.


----------



## fergi (10/6/12)

first try at screwys mooloo pale ale, looks and smells great out of the kettle.

made 46 liters so hope i like it.
other recipes that i have done of screwtops were great so i reckon this one will be too.
interesting side note about reducing 2 liters of wort to 250 ml and then back into the kettle.
fergi 

View attachment mooloo_bitter.htm


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (10/6/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Providing i get back to brissy early enough and get to craftbrewer i will be knocking out a single batch of manticles sweet stout (minus the lactose and use rolled oats instead) and a robust porter. plus something to quench my thirst after a hard day at work before it gets too cold.




That plan went out the window........

Currently mashing in my QLD case swap beer AGAIN...... (double this time  and i have another batch in a spare cube already) Might blow the dust off an EX-BribieG 60L fermenter and let it ferment in a temp controlled brisbane enviroment before all the gear ends up out west.

60/40 BB ALE / BB WHEAT
Galaxy @ 20, 15, 10 and 5 mins to 25IBU

Will post a pic of the fermenter in all its glory :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (10/6/12)

manticle said:


> And Sunday: an APA with Denny's favourite PC yeast, 5.5 kg simpsons MO, 1 kg Munich I, 250 victory, 250 simpsons crystal. FV 22 Litres, bittered to about 45-50 IBU with cascade and early chinook, bombed with cascade small additions from 20 mins on and dry hopped with both. Exact hop schedule to be confirmed.



Actually Monday:

APA

Type:	All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color: 17 HCU (~10 SRM) 
Bitterness: 53 IBU
OG: 1.060
FG: 1.012
Alcohol:	6.2% v/v (4.8% w/w)
Grain:	4.5kg Simpsons maris
1kg Weyerman Munich I
250g Briess victory
250g simpsons heritage crystal 
Mash:	70% efficiency
Boil: 75	minutes	SG 1.041	32 liters
Hops: 15g Cascade (5.4% AA, 60 min.)
15g Chinook (13% AA, 60 min.)
15g Cascade (5.4% AA, 20 min.)
15g Cascade (5.4% AA, 15 min.)
15g Cascade (5.4% AA, 10 min.)
15g Cascade (5.4% AA, 5 min.)
10g Cascade (aroma)
10g Chinook (aroma)

TEMP: 55/64/72/78
TIME: 5/45/15/10


----------



## seamad (10/6/12)

Just finished cleaning up and pitching a sort of belgian pale ale , with the yeast cake to be reused for planned trippel.

Bairds pale ale 62%
Munich II 15%
Abbey malt 10%
Carabelge 7%
Biscuit malt 5%
Carafa II 1%

1050 22l

Motueka flowers 20 g at 15 min and hop rocket, magnum to get ibu to 26

3787 with temp controller set to kick in at 22

Mashed in at 53 for 10, raised to 66 over 20 for 70 then raised to 76 over 20 for 10.
Carafa was cold steeped and added end of boil for colour.


----------



## Gar (10/6/12)

A little cube of goodnis'

Half-Wit Rakau

29L batch
OG: 1.047
IBU: 30

3.1 kg Golden Promise
3.1 kg Wheat Malt
0.2 kg Crystal (90 EBC)

11g Rakau - First Wort
22g Rakau - 15 mins
32g Rakau - 5 mins

Dry hop maybe, haven't decided yet.

Safale - S04


----------



## winkle (11/6/12)

Double batch today so we have something to drink at Xmas-in-July.
First up a batch of UXB (in the DB) followed by the old faithful Shootin' Saison.
Yeast cake from the UXB will go on a Belgian Dark Strong


----------



## matho (11/6/12)

yesterday we brewed a parti gyle

10kg of simpsons golden promise
250g of simpsons heritage crystal
250g of dark crystal 

we then ran off the first runnings into one pot and the second running into the another and then did a 60/40 split for the first beer and a 40/60 split for the second.

first beer
ESB

OG: 1.060
final batch size:23l
IBU: 34.7

hops:
60 min 19g of target
3 min 15g of challenger, 15g of northdown, 3g of EKG

second beer 
special bitter

og 1.045
final batch size 23l
IBU 40

hops:
60 min 20g of target 
3 min 18g of challenger,18g of northdown, 6g of EKG

Ben brought over his hop rocket so we ran both beers through some home grown hops that Dion brought up, the beers ended up smelling beautifully hoppy 

pictched 1318 last night and is currently sitting at 18 deg 

will dry hop the ESB with 21g of EKG in about 10 days time
Thanks Ben, Dion and Graeme for a great brewday, we just squeezed it in before the rain.


----------



## gap (11/6/12)

matho said:


> yesterday we brewed a parti gyle
> 
> 10kg of simpsons golden promise
> 250g of simpsons heritage crystal
> ...


Yes Steve, 

It was a great day and thank you for providing the food, the grain and doing most of the
work.

It was very entertaining watching Ben cobble up his regulator to fit the gas bottle. It 
could have become much warmer than the less than 10C the weather was providing.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## hoppinmad (11/6/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Got some Wai-iti so doing a smash.
> 21L
> 3.9 kg GP
> .4 kg Carahell
> ...




Did the following Wai-iti Pale Ale a couple of weeks ago. Drinking a pint right now. 

Good Things Come to Those Who Wai-iti
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.40
Total Hops (g): 108
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.4 %
Colour (SRM): 7.5
Bitterness (IBU): 43.3
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.500 kg Briess Pale Malt (83.33%)
0.400 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat (7.41%)
0.300 kg Weyermann Abbey Malt (5.56%)
0.200 kg Weyermann Carahell (3.70%)

Hop Bill
----------------
18.0 g Magnum Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
30.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (2.8%% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
30.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (2.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
30.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (2.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Misc Bill
----------------

Ferment at 18C with Safale US-05

Notes
----------------

Mash @66C for 60 min

Batch sparged.


Malt profile awesome... but not terribly impressed with the hop character on this one. Getting "breaky juice" flavours (similar to how I perceive galaxy) with a slight cheesy/lactic finish. It is an alright beer, but I will definitely go easier on the late additions and maybe use it in combination with cascade or centennial... and maybe simcoe... still to decide. Would like to get some more resinous character from the hops instead of just the upfront ripe fruit. Not sure about this hop yet... but have another 90g pack to play with so open to suggestions from anyone.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/6/12)

Give it to me.


----------



## Dazza88 (11/6/12)

a lot of hops give it a bit more time bfore final judgement


----------



## hoppinmad (11/6/12)

DazDog said:


> a lot of hops give it a bit more time bfore final judgement



Good point. I could be jumping the gun a little. Will see how it develops over the next few weeks


----------



## Dazza88 (11/6/12)

yep. ive had fruit salad become awesome with a few extra wks wait time.


----------



## Adam Howard (12/6/12)

Made up 45+L of base wort. 5kgs pilsner, 4kgs wheat and 1kg flaked wheat with a tiny hop addition, fermented it for a week with US-05 and have just split the beer into a 25L demijohn with raspberries and 23L carboy with cherries. Pack of Wyeast Lambic is going into each and then it's WAITING time!


----------



## Gar (12/6/12)

Awesome :beerbang:


----------



## .DJ. (12/6/12)

Pale Ale

Pils - 88.5%
CaraMunich - 8.8%
Dark Crystal - 2.7%

Simcoe @ 60
Galaxy @ 10
Simcoe - fameout 

1332 - Norwest Ale

1.052
39IBU


----------



## Adam Howard (12/6/12)

Gar said:


> Awesome :beerbang:



Yeah man. I'm having to micro manage the demijohn at the moment. There was a lot of CO2 in solution and the berries make a shitload of nucleation points. Lots of froth pouring out. Also found a couple of bugs that I was able to fish out with a nice curved length of beer line and a bit of suction. Don't think they would've had much of an impact on the beer but it's gotta be better having them out!

Going to do another batch of base wort in a month or so and do another split with blackcurrants and peaches.


----------



## Malted (12/6/12)

Adamski29 said:


> Going to do another batch of base wort in a month or so and do another split with blackcurrants and peaches.



Awesome just got better!


----------



## Dazza88 (12/6/12)

Where did you get that tear drop carboy Adamski?


----------



## Adam Howard (12/6/12)

DazDog said:


> Where did you get that tear drop carboy Adamski?



It's a demijohn DazDog, they're usually seen in a plastic carrier. Like this

Pretty cool looking things when out of the carrier. I scored 4 of them off a fellow forum member, 34L, 25L, 20L and a 10L. Looking forward to utilising them all for experiments! Planning on chucking an Orval clone in the 34L.


----------



## hoppinmad (12/6/12)

Looks awesome! How long do you typically have to wait for beers like these to be ready?


----------



## Adam Howard (12/6/12)

HoppinMad said:


> Looks awesome! How long do you typically have to wait for beers like these to be ready?



I won't be bottling these until 12/6/13 I reckon. From what I've read the bugs will be finished fermenting anything fermentable after that time and the beer can be bottled safely. I could leave it for less time but there's no rush. I'm planning on knocking out 46L base wort batches every 2 months so I am bottling a wild beer every two months once I have them on stream. 

These two are a headache at the moment. Frothing like mad due to the small headspace. They'll die down once the saccharomyces is kaput and the bugs take hold. Will leave for about 2-3 months before taking a small sample to see how the flavour is coming along. Will take a hydro sample in 6 months I reckon.

The Orval clone that I am planning on doing next though won't take as long. Primary ferment with Wyeast Belgian Ardennes for a couple of weeks and then secondary fermentation with Brettanomyces bruxellensis for 3 months then a Styrian Golding dry hop for a week and then bottle. One of my mates is doing his masters on yeast so he's keen as punch to do some 100% Brett beers in the vain of the Crooked Stave Project.


----------



## peterl1981 (12/6/12)

manticle said:


> Actually Monday:
> 
> APA
> 
> ...



Hey 
Have you made this one before manticle it looks alright what yeast did you use
Cheers Lynchman


----------



## Wimmig (12/6/12)

Centrum Saison

Est Mash Efficiency: 86.4 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 80.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
3250.00 g Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 59.1 % 
750.00 g Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 13.6 % 
500.00 g Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 4 9.1 % 
500.00 g Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5 9.1 % 
250.00 g Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 4.5 % 
250.00 g Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 7 4.5 % 
30.00 g Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Boil 60.0 mi Hop 8 15.1 IBUs 
10.00 g Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Boil 50.0 mi Hop 9 4.8 IBUs 
10.00 g Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Boil 40.0 mi Hop 10 4.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 30.0 Hop 11 3.6 IBUs 
10.00 g Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Boil 20.0 mi Hop 12 3.0 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 13 - 
10.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 14 1.7 IBUs 
10.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 5.0 Hop 15 0.9 IBUs 
1.0 pkg French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) [50.28 Yeast 16 -


----------



## Adam Howard (12/6/12)

Wimmig said:


> Centrum Saison



Is there going to be a dry Centrumming charge? Robdecastellabier!


----------



## manticle (12/6/12)

lynchman said:


> Hey
> Have you made this one before manticle it looks alright what yeast did you use
> Cheers Lynchman




I have made a few similar batches with 1272 and various hopping schedules. Have done similar (but not identical) with cascade and chinook and another, slightly lower IBU with citra and simcoe. Have another recipe with slightly higher crystal amount and similar hopping schedule done with amarillo, centennial and chinook and another with all cascade. Been happy with each variety so far.

This one will use Denny's favourite PC Wyeast (forgot the number) which I'll be building into an active starter tomorrow (wort was no chilled and sits in a cube waiting). Should be pitching by Thursday eve.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (13/6/12)

Adamski29 said:


> I won't be bottling these until 12/6/13 I reckon. From what I've read the bugs will be finished fermenting anything fermentable after that time and the beer can be bottled safely. I could leave it for less time but there's no rush. I'm planning on knocking out 46L base wort batches every 2 months so I am bottling a wild beer every two months once I have them on stream.



you must love your sore beers, that's a lot of litres!!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (13/6/12)

Here she is:


----------



## raven19 (16/6/12)

Partigyle double brew planned for tomorrow:

Tripel (1st runnings 1080 ish og)

Belgian Pale (2nd runnings og tbd)

97 Best Pils, 3 Melanoidin
Styrian fwh to 25ibu ish
wlp550

Will add some spec into the mash for the Belgian runnings to boost it.
Will add sugaz to the tripel, amount depends on gravity at end of boil.

Grain crushed, timer on.


----------



## Fish13 (17/6/12)

doing williamette amber ale again

2kg Galaxy
1kg Veinna
.1kg chocolate.

20g Willamette 60minutes
15g citra 10 minutes
flameout williamette

using s04 for this batch.


----------



## mje1980 (20/6/12)

Porter. Going heavier on the dark malts than normal this time. 

77.8% MO+GP ( i mixed leftovers together )
5.6% Pale choc
4.6% Roasted barley
3.7% Spec B
5.6% Pale xtal
2.8% Briess special roast. 

Willamette 60, 10 dry

1.054
40 IBU
Dark

Wyeast 1335 British ale


----------



## bum (20/6/12)

Fairly multicultural red ale on the go at the moment. Was supposed to be loosely based on the ARI Screwy posted a couple weeks ago but my substandard mental stock-keeping has made it even more loosely based.

OG 1.058
50% Trad Ale
32% Crisp MO
4% Munich I (thought I had enough for about 20%, padded with more MO than intended)
7% flaked oats
2% Caraaroma
2% Caramunich I
2% pale crystal
1% Caraf II (last 15 min)

IBU 53.4
32.4 IBU of Columbus @ 45
6.5 IBU of Chinook @ 10
8 IBU of Columbus @ 10
6.5 IBU Rakau @ 10
0.5g/L Chinnook dry hop
0.7g/L Rakau dry hop
(never dry hopped with chinook ort use rakau at all so going easy on this one)


----------



## Wolfman (21/6/12)

Just about to go mill this baby up!

Brunswick Nut Brown Ale
Northern English Brown Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 27.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.861
Total Hops (g): 37.80
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 15.3 (EBC): 30.1
Bitterness (IBU): 24.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.870 kg Golden Promise Malt (83.09%)
0.365 kg Special Roast (6.23%)
0.304 kg Melanoidin (5.19%)
0.255 kg Crystal 120 (4.35%)
0.067 kg Chocolate (1.14%)

Hop Bill
----------------
21.6 g Northern Brewer Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
16.2 g Northern Brewer Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1 tbl 5.2 pH in Mash 
0.5 g Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1028 - London Ale

Notes
----------------

As I have no Special roast I put 365g of JW pale malt on some foil in the oven
and baked at 180C for 20 mins .

Original recipe called (for - subbed) with:

Briess Victory Malt - Melanoidin
Simpsons Crystal Pale - JW Crystal
Kent Goldings - Northern Brewer. Hops adjusted to correct IBU.

Water adjustment added to the boil:

3g Calcium Sulphate
2g Calcium Chloride


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## mje1980 (22/6/12)

Galaxy ale v.3. Last galaxy ale i did was very nice, so whipping up a double batch. I actually brewed the last keg for the wife, but i drank most of it. 

85.4% BEST pils
4.9% Carapils.
7.3% TF pale xtal
2.4% Munich

Super pride @ 30
Galaxy @ 10
Galaxy @ 5

1.046
25 IBU

Single infusion @ 65 

US05


----------



## hsb (22/6/12)

hsb said:


> Recipe: APA - Half Nelson
> Style: American Pale Ale
> TYPE: All Grain
> 
> ...



Going to try again on Sunday for this one, now it's finally stopped pissing down every day in Sydney and my weekend has some space again. Never got started last time as the heavens opened and my brew area is nowhere near deluge-proof. Don't you #$% dare rain again this Sunday!


----------



## donburke (22/6/12)

my first decoction tomorrow, curious to see what all the fuss is about

ibu will be more than calculated because of no chill

the small salt addition will be added to the 1st decoction to drop the ph whilst the rest of the mash sits at acid rest temp for a while, dropping the ph of the whole mash to correct ph before saccarification, well thats the plan anyway

will start just after full time GREECE v GERMANY, and then the greeks will be in a better position to tell the germans to stick their austerity measures up their arses, "we're not paying back our debt so just get over it"



Recipe: BOHPILS

Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 63.00 L 
Boil Size: 77.21 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 6.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.00 kg Pilsner Bohemium Floor Malted (Weyermann) Grain 100.00 % 
80.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 12.9 IBU 
80.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (60 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
90.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (10 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Kolsch II Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2575) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Budvar Lager (Wyeast Labs #2000) Yeast-Lager 
1 Pkgs Urquell Lager (Wyeast Labs #2001) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 12.00 kg
----------------------------
Decoction Mash, Double
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
80 min Acid Rest Add 34.00 L of water at 37.8 C 35.0 C 
10 min Protein Rest Decoct 12.87 L of mash and boil it 55.0 C 
70 min Saccharification Heat to 66.5 C over 10 min 66.5 C 
10 min Mash Out Decoct 13.11 L of mash and boil it 77.0 C 
10 min Sparge Add 50.00 L of water at 78.8 C 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
fill 2 x 17 litre cubes & 1 x 23 litre cube

ferment 23 litres with wy2575 @ 13.5 degrees
ferment 17 litres with wy2000 @ 8.5 degrees, pitched at 4 degrees
ferment 17 litres with wy2001 @ 8.5 degrees, pitched at 4 degrees


----------



## randyrob (22/6/12)

I 'was' going to brew a Porter & Oatmeal Stout but ran out of Chocolate Malt for the Porter, Did the ring around the local brewers and everyone was out
so I brewed my Porter Recipe without the Choc and added a pile of hops, Guessing it will be a American Amber/IPA thing now? toying with the idea of dry hopping
it with 7.0g/L of the same blend of hops?

*Hopburst IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 14.8 (EBC): 29.2
Bitterness (IBU): 86.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

86% Maris Otter Malt
8% Caramunich II
5% Wheat Malt
1% Black Patent

2.4 g/L Hopburst Blend (Amarillo, Cascade, Centenial, Simcoe) (9.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.4 g/L Hopburst Blend (Amarillo, Cascade, Centenial, Simcoe) (9.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2.4 g/L Hopburst Blend (Amarillo, Cascade, Centenial, Simcoe) (9.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


*Oatmeal Stout* (Oatmeal Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 42.4 (EBC): 83.5
Bitterness (IBU): 31.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

72.89% TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
7.7% Flaked Oats
5.82% JWM Amber Malt
5.82% JWM Chocolate Malt
3.88% JWM Crystal 140
3.88% JWM Roast Barley

2.3 g/L Goldings - E.K. (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Notes: Best of Show at The Australian Nationals 2009

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## sponge (22/6/12)

I'd be looking at upping either the OG on the AIPA, or dropping the IBU's a little. Could end up being fairly harsh with 86 IBU's in a 1.050 wort, along with reducing the dry hopping a little to more 2-3g/L, or it could end up being quite grassy.

Then again, theres only one way to find out :beerbang: 


Stout looks well delicious though!


Sponge


----------



## DJR (22/6/12)

Did this one yesterday... bubbling away with Wyeast 2352PC now. Single decoction. Had a hell of a time, grain mill didn't want to mill, very slow sparge, gas hose split, anyway got there in the end

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Hellesbock Mk2
Brewer: DJR
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mailbock/Helles Bock
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 13.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name  Type # %/IBU 
4.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
2.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
3.10 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 3 63.3 % 
1.30 kg Munich Malt (Best) (17.7 EBC) Grain 4 26.5 % 
0.20 kg Carapils (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5 4.1 % 
0.20 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 6 4.1 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 7 2.0 % 
30.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.50 %] - Boil Hop 8 12.1 IBUs 
20.00 g Saaz [6.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 13.8 IBUs 
4.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
10.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.50 %] - Aroma Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Saaz [3.50 %] - Aroma Steep 5.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Munich Lager II (Wyeast Labs #2352PC) Yeast 13 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.90 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.70 l of water at 71.9 C 65.5 C 45 min 
Mash OUt Decoct 3.96 l of mash and boil it 73.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 9.35l, 9.35l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mikedub (22/6/12)

Donburke, I'll be interested to hear your comparison feedback on each of those those 3 yeasts 




donburke said:


> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 12.00 kg Pilsner Bohemium Floor Malted (Weyermann) Grain 100.00 %
> ...


----------



## hsb (22/6/12)

donburke said:


> will start just after full time GREECE v GERMANY, and then the greeks will be in a better position to tell the germans to stick their austerity measures up their arses, "we're not paying back our debt so just get over it"



I'm with the Germans, what have the Greeks ever done for us beer drinkers?!! Early start don, enjoy the post-match decoction.
The Bohemians have been dispatched, hopefully not the Bavarians too, in danger of turning into another Euro Championship of wine drinkers.


----------



## donburke (22/6/12)

hsb said:


> what have the Greeks ever done for us beer drinkers?



the thermometer on your mash tun was invented by greeks

the plumbing in your house and brewery was invented by greeks

the march pump you use in your brewery was invented by greeks

the mathematics you use to calculate volumes, efficiency etc was invented by greeks

the alarm clock that wakes you up when its time to brew was invented by greeks

your democratic right to brew, as democracy was invented by the greeks



tell me if you want to hear more


----------



## randyrob (22/6/12)

sponge said:


> I'd be looking at upping either the OG on the AIPA, or dropping the IBU's a little. Could end up being fairly harsh with 86 IBU's in a 1.050 wort, along with reducing the dry hopping a little to more 2-3g/L, or it could end up being quite grassy.
> 
> Then again, theres only one way to find out :beerbang:
> 
> ...




I hear you Sponge! The IPA is in the cube, Boiled in an electric kettle so my hop utilization wasn't fantastic i'm pegging it will be more around the 55-60IBU mark so more of an Amber Ale
I guess. I think your right I'll dry hop 2g/L - that will leave enough hops over for a simple pale ale.

Cheers Rob.


----------



## mje1980 (22/6/12)

donburke said:


> the thermometer on your mash tun was invented by greeks
> 
> the plumbing in your house and brewery was invented by greeks
> 
> ...




Not very good at lending out money sensibly though


----------



## hsb (22/6/12)

donburke said:


> the thermometer on your mash tun was invented by greeks
> 
> the plumbing in your house and brewery was invented by greeks
> 
> ...


yes don, but apart from the thermometers, the plumbing, march pumps, maths, alarms clocks, and democracy what _have_ the greeks ever done for us beer drinkers? Prost


----------



## razz (22/6/12)

hsb said:


> yes don, but apart from the thermometers, the plumbing, march pumps, maths, alarms clocks, and democracy what _have_ the greeks ever done for us beer drinkers? Prost


Souvlaki!


----------



## donburke (22/6/12)

mje1980 said:


> Not very good at lending out money sensibly though




on the contrary, they are very good at borrowing money, very good at that


----------



## mje1980 (22/6/12)

:lol:


----------



## donburke (22/6/12)

Mikedub said:


> Donburke, I'll be interested to hear your comparison feedback on each of those those 3 yeasts




i love all those 3 yeasts, i'm interested to see what effect the decoction has on flavour, so perhaps next time i can use the same recipe and yeast, and compare a standard 63/72 mash v decoction mash


----------



## donburke (22/6/12)

razz said:


> Souvlaki!




with tzatziki, something all beer drinkers should thank the greeks for at the end of a big night when everything else is shut


----------



## Nick JD (22/6/12)

I reckon there's not much difference between 2000 and 2001. Hard to pick if the recipes are the same. I prefer 2001, but wouldn't be surprised if they were the same yeast.


----------



## seamad (22/6/12)

They are no good ar working, yet are excellent at tax evasion and social security


----------



## DJR (22/6/12)

donburke said:


> i love all those 3 yeasts, i'm interested to see what effect the decoction has on flavour, so perhaps next time i can use the same recipe and yeast, and compare a standard 63/72 mash v decoction mash



Use melanoidin malt... much easier way to the same result IMHO. Something special about a decoction though, but it means more cleaning up and time on brewday. The 2575 is good, but it will be quite different to the lager yeasts. I have a Kolsch that is sitting totally bright at the moment in the fermenter with it, it is lager like but also has a winey/ester profile like an ale yeast... definitely a hybrid!


----------



## manticle (22/6/12)

Try a decoction first, then use melanoiden if you find it too messy. No point trying to replicate a process when you haven't tried that process.


----------



## JDW81 (22/6/12)

Just Cubed 25l of Irish Red:

6.71 kg Maris Otter
220g Crystal 40
220g crystal 120
220g roast barley

EKG to 25 IBU's (split at 60 and 15 minutes)

Got a 1084 starter ticking away ready to pitch tomorrow.


----------



## donburke (22/6/12)

seamad said:


> They are no good ar working, yet are excellent at tax evasion and social security




pity you only got 2 out of the 3 right, you owe alot more to the greeks, both on the world history stage and more recently those that migrated to australia, than to say they are no good at working


----------



## donburke (22/6/12)

Nick JD said:


> I reckon there's not much difference between 2000 and 2001. Hard to pick if the recipes are the same. I prefer 2001, but wouldn't be surprised if they were the same yeast.



i have tried them both before and i agree that they are similar, but never tried them side by side with the same wort/ferment time and conditions so any differences should be due to the yeast


----------



## seamad (22/6/12)

Possibly all the working ones emigrated


----------



## adz1179 (22/6/12)

Pilsner planned for tomorrow... based on a nickjd post a few pages back


20l batch


84% pilsner - 4.7kg
5% melanoidin - 0.3kg
2% carabohemia - 0.1kg
9% wheat - 0.5kg

mash at 65-66 for 90mins

90 min boil
60gms saaz at 40
20gms saaz at 10

no chill

ferment at 11 with 2 x W34/70 dry packs


----------



## Cocko (22/6/12)

Sorry a little OT but don't know where else to post it..

Has any brewed an APA or AIPA with Summit hops?

Just got some, love the description but at 16% aa bit nervous about diving in:
_




Aroma/Flavor: Orange, tangerine, citrus notes similar to Simcoe hops 

_Any suggestion on how to dip the toe in the water with this bad boy?


----------



## doon (22/6/12)

Could you hop burst them maybe starting at 40 mins and do every 5 mins building up to the ibu you want?


----------



## Cocko (22/6/12)

doon said:


> Could you hop burst them maybe starting at 40 mins and do every 5 mins building up to the ibu you want?



Hmm... I guess that would be diving in.


**** it, lets do that. Will draft a recipe and post here, will be brewing with it next weekend.


----------



## mxd (22/6/12)

Cocko said:


> Sorry a little OT but don't know where else to post it..
> 
> Has any brewed an APA or AIPA with Summit hops?
> 
> ...



haven't tried it, bought some and my plane is (I no chill, I assume your no chillin)

something that potent FOR ME I would go with a APA (5-10% wheat, 5% Munich, ) 33 IBU, as specified by Beersmith, then a first wort 10 IBU, 60 min 10 IBU, 30 min, 10 UBU, then a bit of cascade/amarillo at 5 and dry.


----------



## razz (22/6/12)

Cocko said:


> Sorry a little OT but don't know where else to post it..
> 
> Has any brewed an APA or AIPA with Summit hops?
> 
> ...


Cocko, I used them in an American brown. I got none of those, mainly mint, woody and then floral. Perhaps that was the dark malt combined with the Summit. Only added did one bittering addition at 10 mins and dry hopped for 7 days. 14% AA.


----------



## razz (22/6/12)

Tomorrow's brew day. And the water in the rain tank is 8 degrees!  BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Bo PIls III
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer: chrisso81
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.20 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.20 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 9.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 89.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
15.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
3.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
7.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 93.8 % 
0.50 kg Melanoidin Malt (59.1 EBC) Grain 5 6.2 % 
100.00 g Cz Saaz [3.50 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 6 25.9 IBUs 
140.00 g Cz Saaz [3.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 15.3 IBUs 
7.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
5.0 pkg Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast 9 - 


Mash Schedule: Hochkurz Decoction-less 4 rest (dry)
Total Grain Weight: 8.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Add 32.00 l of water at 58.0 C 55.0 C 15 min 
Beta Heat to 62.0 C over 10 min 62.0 C 40 min 
Alpha Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 20 min 
Mash out Heat to 76.0 C over 10 min 76.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 33.21 l water at 77.0 C


----------



## Cocko (22/6/12)

mxd said:


> haven't tried it, bought some and my plane is (I no chill, I assume your no chillin)
> 
> something that potent FOR ME I would go with a APA (5-10% wheat, 5% Munich, ) 33 IBU, as specified by Beersmith, then a first wort 10 IBU, 60 min 10 IBU, 30 min, 10 UBU, then a bit of cascade/amarillo at 5 and dry.



Is similar to the approach I was planning.. but maybe a SMASH is in order to work it out.. single batch of course... can always blend it..




razz said:


> Cocko, I used them in an American brown. I got none of those, mainly mint, woody and then floral. Perhaps that was the dark malt combined with the Summit. Only added did one bittering addition at 10 mins and dry hopped for 7 days. 14% AA.



What would you relate it to razz? Simcoe? sound a bit like styrian, a little.. 

Ok, sorry for the OT, will bang up something next weekend and report back once it is pouring..

Thanks heaps for the replies lads!


----------



## DJR (22/6/12)

Cocko said:


> Is similar to the approach I was planning.. but maybe a SMASH is in order to work it out.. single batch of course... can always blend it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are not that intense. I did an all summit pale like the below and after ferment completed I had to dry hop with cascade and amarillo, there was just something "missing" from it. Not a bad hop, I guess it is clean like Simcoe in terms of bittering but doesn't quite have the same face full of pine needles thing going on. More of a woody/herbal thing with a bit of citrus. 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 12.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
2.30 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 2 54.8 % 
1.50 kg Munich Malt (Hoepfner) (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 35.7 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 4 4.8 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 5 4.8 % 
10.00 g Summit [14.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 17.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Summit [14.60 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 17.3 IBUs 
2.74 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
40.00 g Summit [14.60 %] - Aroma Steep 10.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 10 -


----------



## Cocko (22/6/12)

DJR said:


> They are not that intense. I did an all summit pale like the below and after ferment completed I had to dry hop with cascade and amarillo, there was just something "missing" from it. Not a bad hop, I guess it is clean like Simcoe in terms of bittering but doesn't quite have the same face full of pine needles thing going on. More of a woody/herbal thing with a bit of citrus.
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> ...



Done.


Will report back, this is what I will brew.

F&ck I will be blaming you DJR if its not the best beer ever!!  

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mxd (22/6/12)

Cocko said:


> Is similar to the approach I was planning.. but maybe a SMASH is in order to work it out.. single batch of course... can always blend it..



blouse, always a double or triple same brew time ($10 to $20 extra in grain and similar in hops), if it's crap you can fix it


----------



## Fish13 (22/6/12)

About to do a rye ale on sunday. Just unsure on the spec's but will use galaxy, wheat, caraPils and some choc. Hops will be magnum, columbus and cluster. Maybe some others if i'm up to multi tasking. Using wyeast 1450 denny fav 50.


----------



## DJR (23/6/12)

Cocko said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> Will report back, this is what I will brew.
> ...



60g at flameout I reckon instead of 40g. Or just keep it to 40g, you can always dry hop


----------



## bradsbrew (23/6/12)

Just sparging this one.

*23-06-12 Slum landlord*
Special/Best/Premium Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 63.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.500
Total Hops (g): 190.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.22 %
Colour (SRM): 7.2 (EBC): 14.2
Bitterness (IBU): 31.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 82
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
10.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (95.24%)
0.500 kg Crystal 90 (4.76%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
60.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
40.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
45.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
45.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 120 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Yeast

Whilst this is boiling i will be filling 4 kegs and pitching 2 cubes. Got to make the most of the wife and kids going out for the day.


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/12)

I see you are using yeast. Much recommended


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/12)

I'm trying for a triple brew today - one urn, one bag, one esky, 3 cubes.

Irish Red 
American Wheat
American Amber

#1 is done BIAB in urn as standard
when the bag is free #2 is mashed BIAB in esky ,#1 is boiled
When #1 is cubed, urn cleaned and #2 transferred to urn and mashed out there
When bag is free, #3 is mashed BIAB in esky and #2 is boiled
When #2 is cubed, urn cleaned and #3 transferred to urn and mashed out there
#3 is boiled and cubed. 

Cleanup. 
much Pishab

The system is quite neat and easy as my brewstand is on a "carriage" that slides backwards and forwards under the skyhook like a little assembly line. 
Also my over the side immersion heater is invaluable in speeding up the "ramps" and preparing the strike liquor right in the esky. B)


----------



## Fish13 (23/6/12)

quick one with rye how much is too much and how much should i be using in a 15l batch


----------



## doon (23/6/12)

20% is what I have used in two brews with rye


----------



## Fish13 (23/6/12)

cool i am looking at one that wants 18%.


----------



## bconnery (23/6/12)

Black IPA. Grain bill is based on a Mountain Goat Crossbreed idea I saw floating around on here somewhere...

Recipe: Black IPA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 27.00 l 
Boil Size: 35.00 l
Bottling Volume: 27.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 59.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 53.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4200.00 g Pale Malt, Maris Otter Floor Malted (Tho Grain 1 65.6 % 
1500.00 g Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 23.4 % 
250.00 g Carafa III (Weyermann) (1034.3 EBC) Grain 3 3.9 % 
250.00 g Crystal Heritage (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 Grain 4 3.9 % 
200.00 g Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 5 3.1 % 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 - 
30.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 26.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 6.5 IBUs 
30.00 g Kohatu [6.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 7.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Kohatu [6.80 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Kohatu [6.80 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 6.4 IBUs 
15.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 7.9 IBUs


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/12)

Got off to a flying start with my triple brew. 






However after milling the wheat, the Marga shit itself. Really completely shit itself. It's terminal.  

I'll get another Marga, for the price and longevity (mine was second or third hand three years ago and has done sterling service) I'm all set up with chutes and hoppers and a dedicated place to clamp it so for the brewing that I do out of comp season it's just fine. 

Anyway I'll do the American Wheat, and the pails of the other two grain bills are all sealed up till the new mill. 

At least I can console myself with some *Nitro Pishab*


----------



## Fish13 (23/6/12)

well my rye ale has to wait. I was going to do denny conns rye IPA. but i need about a kilo of rye malt and the brew shop had none. BUgger. So i installed the second tap. Pop riveted it to the fridge door... ah well cleaning is easy though. remove pushlock, get dip tube brush and cleaning. only thing i cant do is put boiling hot water through it...


----------



## jyo (23/6/12)

One cube will get a big slurry of 34/70 thrown at it at 11' and I'm thinking of hopping the other cube with some 'C' hops and bashing out a quick APA with 1272 to get my stocks up. 

*Marzen*
Oktoberfest/Marzen

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.570
Total Hops (g): 79.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 8.4 (EBC): 16.5
Bitterness (IBU): 24.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 78
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Galaxy (33.11%)
3.500 kg Vienna (33.11%)
3.000 kg Munich I (28.38%)
0.570 kg Caramunich I (5.39%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
29.0 g Magnum Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
50.0 g Saaz Pellet (3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 11C with Saflager W-34/70


----------



## NickB (24/6/12)

This is in the planning for today..... First time with a triple-batch on my current system... What could possibly go wrong!?!?!???!

Recipe: Triple Threat Rice Lager
Style: 1C-Light Lager-Premium American Lager

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 77.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 66.00 l
Volume Transferred: 62.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 52.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 60.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.045 SG
Expected OG: 1.052 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG
Expected ABV: 5.3 %
Expected ABW: 4.1 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 0.0
Expected Color: 7.5 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 10 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Pale 14.00 kg (87.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Flaked Rice 2.000 kg (12.5 %) In Mash/Steeped (actually 2kg white rice, boiled and cooled)

Hops
Cube 1 - 
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh 4.6 % 35 g 15.8 Loose Pellet Hops In Mash
Czech Saaz (pellets) 6.3 % 25 g 10.2 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End

Cube 2 -
US Mount Hood 4.5 % 80 g 23.4 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End

Cube 3 -
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker 2.4 % 160 g 24.9 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End


Other Ingredients
BrewBrite 10 g used In Boil

Yeast: S-189

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Hochkurz mash (63-72-78)
Step: Rest at 63 degC for 40 mins
Step: Raise by direct heating to 72 degC for 10 mins
Step: Rest at 72 degC for 40 mins
Step: Raise by direct heating to 78 degC for 10 mins
Step: Rest at 78 degC for 20 mins

Recipe Notes
Wort split into 3 cubes, each cube hopped with a different hop. No buttering hop additions. Cube hops caudated as 15 min additions.


----------



## manticle (24/6/12)

NickB said:


> No buttering hop additions.



Reducing the need for a diacetyl rest?


----------



## NickB (24/6/12)

Bloody auto-correct!! Don't forget the caudating of the cube hops too...

But yes, that's the theory


----------



## bconnery (24/6/12)

NickB said:


> . No buttering hop additions. Cube hops caudated as 15 min additions.






manticle said:


> Reducing the need for a diacetyl rest?


----------



## fraser_john (24/6/12)

Stout to get me through the rest of winter...


Black Watch II - Stout

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (Kg): 6.20
Anticipated OG: 1.063 Plato: 15.52
Anticipated EBC: 85.1
Anticipated IBU: 32.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.063 Plato: 15.45
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 5.27 by Volume: 6.74 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 80.1 RDF 66.7 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.


Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 4 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 12 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.4 3.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
24.2 1.50 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 24
8.1 0.50 kg. Brown Malt Great Britain 1.032 138
4.1 0.26 kg. Crystal 80L 1.033 158
4.1 0.26 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 236
4.1 0.26 kg. Special Roast Malt America 1.033 79
2.8 0.17 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special III Germany 1.035 1300
2.1 0.13 kg. Black Malt Belgium 1.030 1182
2.1 0.13 kg. Roasted Barley Great Britain 1.029 1133

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
18.00 g. Magnum Pellet 14.00 32.9 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Danstar Nottingham


----------



## Rowy (24/6/12)

Just mashed in on this baby!

Black Mountain AIPA[/b] (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 27.6 (EBC): 54.4
Bitterness (IBU): 57.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

76.92% Perle Malt
7.69% Wheat Malt
3.85% Carafa II malt
3.85% Chocolate, Pale
3.85% Crystal 120
3.85% Victory

0.4 g/L Northern Brewer (15% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Galaxy (14.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.1 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

Notes: Dry hop at day 5 with 15gms Cascade, 15gms NS


----------



## waggastew (24/6/12)

West Coast IPA II - Partial Mash

1kg Pale Ale Malt
200g Victory
100g Medium Crystal
100g Munich
1.8kg LDME
1.5kg Coopers Liquid Wheat Malt
400g Dextrose
15g Centennial, 60min
15g Magnum, 60min
7g EACH Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, Nelson Sav, 30min
8g EACH Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, Nelson Sav, over last 10min to flameout
8g EACH Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, Nelson Sav,dry-hop Day 7
1.5tsp Gypsum
2 tsp yeast nutrient
1/2 tablet of Whirlfoc

Grain mashed at 65degC, made upto 21L

Fermented with 2 x packets of US-05 at 18degC

Est OG 1.076, FG 1.015, ABV 7.5%, 70IBU's

See how she goes!


----------



## Cocko (24/6/12)

Did this SMASH for the second time, today...

Quite flavorless for swmbo lager drinker <_<


----------



## Fish13 (24/6/12)

*willamete pales* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 15.7 (EBC): 31.0
Bitterness (IBU): 26.7 (Average)

31.25% Pale Ale Malt
31.25% Vienna
18.75% galaxy malt
9.37% Biscuit
6.25% Melanoidin
3.12% Chocolate

1.3 g/L Willamette (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Target (9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Target (9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)

0.2 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 144F for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 64F with Wyeast 1318 - London Ale III

need some work on the sg targets


----------



## Fish13 (24/6/12)

Cocko said:


> Did this SMASH for the second time, today...
> 
> Quite flavorless for swmbo lager drinker <_<
> 
> View attachment 55434



wow nothing but fuggles...


----------



## Cocko (24/6/12)

fish13 said:


> wow nothing but fuggles...



No, no fuggles at all? WTF bro?

Twins are breaking you mind yeah?


----------



## NickB (24/6/12)

Styrian Goldings are Fuggles grown in Slovenia, apparently...

Cheers


----------



## Cocko (24/6/12)

NickB said:


> Styrian Goldings are Fuggles grown in Slovenia, apparently...
> 
> Cheers



Oh... Sorry Fish, I don;t know much I just know I like stuff.

Cheers NickB


----------



## Fish13 (24/6/12)

its okay cocko i know the wife has your balls in her handbag.

mine doesnt like anything i brew at the moment. she said the spent grain smelt like chaff...


----------



## Cocko (24/6/12)

fish13 said:


> its okay cocko i know the wife has your balls in her handbag.
> 
> mine doesnt like anything i brew at the moment. she said the spent grain smelt like chaff...



you said 'handbag' and meant mouth.. classic.

Seriously though, mine supports my brewing but why cant I brew in the lounge?

Bitch.


----------



## kelbygreen (24/6/12)

start brewing in the bedroom cocko. Then you can sleep and brew wake up every few hours to add or change stuff  sure she will love that. Mine cant stand the smell of it! smells good to me, must be the hormones lol


----------



## Fish13 (25/6/12)

Cocko said:


> you said 'handbag' and meant mouth.. classic.
> 
> Seriously though, mine supports my brewing but why cant I brew in the lounge?
> 
> Bitch.



well hope she doesnt bite down on them mate.

Mine supports in a way... means i am home for 5 hours or more a day.


----------



## kirem (25/6/12)

fraser_john said:


> Stout to get me through the rest of winter...
> 
> 
> Black Watch II - Stout
> ...



Does not look like a winner to me.


----------



## hsb (25/6/12)

Knocked out my APA on Sunday afternoon, huzzah.

Light burns to flesh on hands from stumble with boiling water, no scarring, success!

My backyard is pretty good for brewing. Enough space. Tap. Some cover to keep the brewstand dry (but not me when I brew.)

But... there is a fat, dumb, bogan dog next door that barks incessantly and 'attacks' the fence between properties. Man, after about 3 hours of barking, I am generally about ready to get my top off, grease up and get over that fence to go bareknuckle style at the fell beast. I will take some video next time I brew to get across what I have to put up with when I brew. (There is a long running story of the dog's behaviour, the neighbour's indifference and various govt agencies to not do something.) I dream of one day owning a place, without a dumb dog, I covet those peaceful gardenified breweries I see pictured on here, you lucky buggers. My head is still pounding this morning from woof woof woof.

Here's an old video, you get the idea (assuming this works)
<snip, can't embed video. imagine a pit bull/staffie cross barking at you >


Another brew knocked out from 'Barking Dog Brewery' anyway.


----------



## manticle (25/6/12)

NickB said:


> Styrian Goldings are Fuggles grown in Slovenia



Making them a different hop entirely.


----------



## Mike L'Itorus (25/6/12)

manticle said:


> Making them a different hop entirely.



Terroir. That's the word you're looking for, ManTesticle. _Terroir_.


----------



## tricache (26/6/12)

Threw down my first toucan tonight...very scared but excited at the same time

1 x Thomas Coopers Collection Stout
1 x Coopers Dark Ale
1kg of malt/dex combo
Coffee beans infused in 1 cup of water overnight in the fridge
20g fuggles @ 10 min

OG - 1.060


----------



## Wimmig (26/6/12)

Adamski29 said:


> Is there going to be a dry Centrumming charge? Robdecastellabier!



You know it.

Next up;

NitWit Wit

Est Mash Efficiency: 86.4 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 80.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
2500.00 g Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 50.0 % 
2000.00 g Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 40.0 % 
500.00 g Raw Wheat (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 10.0 % 
40.00 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 15.4 IBUs 
15.00 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 3.5 IBUs 
15.00 g Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 7 - 
15.00 g Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 8 - 
1.0 pkg Belgian Wit Ale (White Labs #WLP400) [35 Yeast 9 -


----------



## bradsbrew (27/6/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Just heading down to crack the grain for this one.
> 
> *My Old Sweetheart the Drunk*
> Australian Dark/Old Ale
> ...



Don't you just hate it when you make a cracker of a beer but can't remember if you followed your recipe because you were a fair bit pissed by the time the late hops were added. Well at least I know what the grain bill was :blink: .
First keg blew on monday, second keg is tasting pretty damned good.


----------



## manticle (27/6/12)

[quote name='Mike L'Itorus' post='927874' date='Jun 25 2012, 01:00 PM']Terroir. That's the word you're looking for, ManTesticle. _Terroir_.[/quote]


Know what gives me terroir? Rice Gulls. Ever since seeing 'the birds', I'm like a little piece of terrified wheat just sitting, waiting to be pecked to death by a Larger bird.

Like a swan.


----------



## Dazza88 (28/6/12)

or did you mean, Lager bird?


----------



## mje1980 (28/6/12)

US IPA

94.1% MO/GP mix ( i threw my leftovers together in the tub )
2.4% TF Medium xtal
2.4% Munich
1.2% Victory

Centennial 60

Centennial, Cascade 15
Centennial, Cascade dryhopped 

1.066
43 IBU

US 05 cake from my galaxy pale ale.


----------



## seamad (28/6/12)

Tripel, made yesterday and pitched, firing away noicely

1080
IBU 36

grain component
Dinge pils 95%
abbey malt 5%

then at end of boil sugar 12% (90min boil)

bittered magnum 12ibu @60
amarillo and styrian .5g/L at 30
amarillo 1g/L @10
stryians 1g/L @5

3787 pitched from a starter pale ale


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/12)

Some Kind Of Ginger

1 x brigalow ginger kit
1 x buderim ginger refresher
1kg white sugaz
300g fresh ginger (grated)
6 home grown black pearl chillis (chopped - some flesh turfed)

10min boil with ginger & chilli & some sugaz, strained into fermenter.
topped up to 21 litres.


----------



## sponge (29/6/12)

Brewing a porter tonight

85% GP
5% caramalt/crystal
5% choc
4% carafa spec 1
1% midnight wheat or RB

1.055

EKG to 35IBU


Sponge


----------



## mckenry (29/6/12)

TTL again.

Again with JW pils as base. Was so popular I had to move it up the list of beers to brew.


----------



## WorthyStar (29/6/12)

K&K Stout 23L

1X Real Ale
420g Roast Barley
800g Flaked Barley
100g Dark Crystal 
150g LME
50g EKG @ 60

1084 Wyeast @ 16


----------



## Weizguy (29/6/12)

Just sparging my Klsch-style bier:

Kolschy Kolschy Kolschy
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 26/06/2012 
Style: Koelsch Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Boil Volume: 28.00 L Boil Time: 60 min 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.20 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 91.3 % 
0.40 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 8.7 % 
22.00 gm Perle [7.50%] (60 min) Hops 22.4 IBU 
14.00 gm Perle [7.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Kolsch II Yeast (Wyeast #2575-PC) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.046 SG (1.044-1.050 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.009 SG (1.007-1.011 SG)
Estimated Color: 7.1 EBC (7.9-9.9 EBC)
Bitterness: 22.4 IBU (20.0-30.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 %

First time using the Klsch II yeast in a Klsch-style beer. I brewed an American wheat to build up the yeast cake for this beer.

Back to the sparge, m'lads...


----------



## dth (29/6/12)

Hey WorthyStar do you realize that the Flaked Barley needs to be mashed and not just steeped? If you want to use it you'll have to use some malt with some diastatic power (ie. pale malt, pilsner malt) to convert it.


----------



## donburke (29/6/12)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Just sparging my Klsch-style bier:
> 
> Kolschy Kolschy Kolschy
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 26/06/2012
> ...



les, what temp you plan on fermenting it at ?


----------



## WorthyStar (29/6/12)

dth said:


> Hey WorthyStar do you realize that the Flaked Barley needs to be mashed and not just steeped? If you want to use it you'll have to use some malt with some diastatic power (ie. pale malt, pilsner malt) to convert it.



Yeah mate I mashed the flaked roast and crystal altogether sparged then back into the boiling pot so still it's going to be useless?


----------



## Weizguy (29/6/12)

donburke said:


> les, what temp you plan on fermenting it at ?


Good question. I'm taking Jamil's lead on this one and fermenting at 16C. He hasn't deliberately steered me wrong yet.

Then to lager for about 4 weeks before bottling and/or kegging.

BTW, the base malt was Weyermann Pale Ale malt, rather than Pils. Quite aromatic in the kettle, actually. The Perle hops will add a subtle perfume too

Beerz


----------



## donburke (29/6/12)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Good question. I'm taking Jamil's lead on this one and fermenting at 16C. He hasn't deliberately steered me wrong yet.
> 
> Then to lager for about 4 weeks before bottling and/or kegging.
> 
> Beerz



leave plenty of headroom, with a proper pitch she's a wild one at anything over 15 

i personally like this yeast between 13 and 15


----------



## sponge (29/6/12)

sponge said:


> Brewing a porter tonight
> 
> 85% GP
> 5% caramalt/crystal
> ...



Half way through the boil. Smelling and tasting delicious...



Sponge


----------



## Helles (29/6/12)

well this is what i am brewing tomorrow

MUNICH DUNKEL

90 lt 
80% eff
Mashed in 2.8Lt/Kg

Mashed @ 65'c (a little low but that is the way i like it)

7.5kg Munich type 1
7.5 kg Munich type 2
3kg Caramunich type 1

50 g Hall Mitt 4.7% mash hop
100g Hall Mitt 4.8% 60 min
70g Hall Mitt 4.8% 30 min
30 g Hall Mitt 4.8% 5 min

Wyeast 2308 in 3Lt starter stepped 3 times
All water is pre-boiled

OG 1051
IBU 24
EBC 27.9 :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (29/6/12)

WorthyStar said:


> Yeah mate I mashed the flaked roast and crystal altogether sparged then back into the boiling pot so still it's going to be useless?



You need some enzymes to convert the flaked barley and roast and crystal don't have any. You would need to have used something like pilsner, ale or munich malt (or beta amylase itself if you could get hold of it).


----------



## NickB (29/6/12)

This is planned for tomorrow, assuming I can get a suitable replacement for my exploded Keg King Element....


Recipe: Liquid Lunch IPA
Style: 14B-India Pale Ale(IPA)-American IPA

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.053 SG
Expected OG: 1.066 SG
Expected FG: 1.017 SG
Expected ABV: 6.6 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 80.8
Expected Color: 20.5 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 74.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 6.000 kg (47.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 6.000 kg (47.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.600 kg (4.8 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Bravo (15.0 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Summit (18.0 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Bravo (15.0 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Summit (18.0 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Bravo (15.0 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 5 Min From End
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 5 Min From End
US Summit (18.0 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 5 Min From End
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 5 Min From End
US Bravo (15.0 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Summit (18.0 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off
US Bravo (15.0 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped
US Summit (18.0 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 10 g used In Mash
Gypsum 10 g used In Boil
BrewBrite 8 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1272-American Ale II

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


----------



## DJR (30/6/12)

Hoppy pale ale today, mashed in at 8am and all done now. Used the Hoprocket again and set up a whirlpool immersion chiller with a bit of copper pipe. Seemed to work OK, the brown pump did a fine job even with the somewhat trubby flow. Hoprocket got kinda blocked though, next time I will break up the flowers a bit, they were still quite stuck together when I put them in. Pretty new NZ cascade flowers and some older Nelson flowers. Smelt good and tastes super hoppy.

Pic attached of setup





BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Pale Ale "E" type mk2
Brewer: DJR
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 12.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type  # %/IBU 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
2.90 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 2 70.7 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (Hoepfner) (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 12.2 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 4 12.2 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 5 4.9 % 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 20.8 IBUs 
25.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 15.5 IBUs 
4.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
27.00 g Cascade - Hoprocket [8.50 %] - Aroma Ste Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin - Hoprocket [12.00 %] - Ar Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (US-05) Yeast 12 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.10 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.30 l of water at 73.3 C 66.7 C 60 min 
Mash OUt Add 4.10 l of water at 94.8 C 73.0 C 40 min


----------



## Fourstar (30/6/12)

NickB said:


> This is planned for tomorrow, assuming I can get a suitable replacement for my exploded Keg King Element....



Holy smokes! 740g of hops! For the same volume i was thinking 340g of hops was OTT for my latest IPA. Heck im scared to see what your imperial IPA are hopped at! 100G per L? :icon_drool2:

What are your losses like?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (30/6/12)

that is why he is doing a 55L batch, he will scoop out 35L of trub!


----------



## jyo (30/6/12)

About to crack this up.

Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.820
Total Hops (g): 135.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 9.8 (EBC): 19.3
Bitterness (IBU): 39.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
4.470 kg Golden Promise Malt (92.74%)
0.200 kg Crystal 120 (4.15%)
0.150 kg Caraamber (3.11%)

Hop Bill
----------------
60.0 g Willamette Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)
40.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
35.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with 1318 London Ale III


----------



## winkle (30/6/12)

NickB said:


> This is planned for tomorrow, assuming I can get a suitable replacement for my exploded Keg King Element....
> 
> 
> Recipe: Liquid Lunch IPA
> ...


View attachment 55516

You know you want to, Rowy


----------



## NickB (30/6/12)

1.076 OG... Wowzers... Pretty big IPA!

Would want to be with 540g of hops in the boil... plus dry hopping of about 200g... mmmmm

Will be worthy of drinking sometime soon...


----------



## Smokomark (30/6/12)

NickB said:


> 1.076 OG... Wowzers... Pretty big IPA!
> 
> Would want to be with 540g of hops in the boil... plus dry hopping of about 200g... mmmmm
> 
> Will be worthy of drinking sometime soon...




Next BABBs meeting


----------



## NickB (30/6/12)

Maybe... Might save it for the BABBs comp and QABC...


----------



## Rowy (30/6/12)

winkle said:


> View attachment 55516
> 
> You know you want to, Rowy




The trouble is Winkle...................what would the neighbours think


----------



## NickB (30/6/12)

Mmmm, squirelly....


Look for a surprise in your car when you pick it up tomorrow. Not to give anything away, but it may be ratty. Or cockroachy. Or just cocky...

Ahem.


----------



## Rowy (30/6/12)

NickB said:


> Mmmm, squirelly....
> 
> 
> Look for a surprise in your car when you pick it up tomorrow. Not to give anything away, but it may be ratty. Or cockroachy. Or just cocky...
> ...



You don't want to start thistuff with someone who has access to dead things.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (30/6/12)

Rowy said:


> You don't want to start thistuff with someone who has access to dead things.




Off to the CMC we go! :lol:


----------



## Rowy (30/6/12)

You just shut up and enjoy my black Aipa next week Wallace!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (30/6/12)

Rowy said:


> You just shut up and enjoy my black Aipa next week Wallace!




Dry Hopped with 150g of cyanide, and 200g through the randall no doubt??

Won't be there mate, but still swapping.


----------



## Rowy (30/6/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Dry Hopped with 150g of cyanide, and 200g through the randall no doubt??
> 
> Won't be there mate, but still swapping.




Iknow yu moved but I thought you must have been coming in!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (30/6/12)

Rowy said:


> Iknow yu moved but I thought you must have been coming in!



Depending on logistics, i may still be coming...... will definetly know by wednesday.


----------



## NickB (30/6/12)

Rowy - will leave your keg under the front stairs for tomorrow if you like....

Cheers


----------



## GuyQLD (30/6/12)

Just finished cleaning up after my AG Fatter Yak attempt. I'll wait for it to finish cooling off over night then pitch in the morning. 

Only my second AG and still getting my "process" sorted out, but hit at least 78-80% efficiency again (didn't get an exact temperature reading so was working on best estimate)... 

BIAB is almost too easy....


----------



## winkle (30/6/12)

NickB said:


> Rowy - will leave your keg under the front stairs for tomorrow if you like....
> 
> Cheers



Rowy, lurve your work mate.
View attachment 55526

TP look out!


----------



## mje1980 (1/7/12)

Tax time Mild

89.9% MO
4.7% Pale xtal
2.3% Caramunich 3
1.6% Roast barley
1.6% Choc

Willamette 60
EKG 30
EKG 15

1.036
21 IBU


----------



## mje1980 (1/7/12)

Couldn't edit the above?. Anyway, i subbed the RB for black malt. I overused Black malt once and it was terrible. Gunna give it another go, at a much smaller amount!


----------



## Kranky (1/7/12)

Having got stuck into Ballast Points Big Eye IPA recently I went searching for a Sculpin IPA clone (for my money Sculpin is a better beer than Big Eye). I found this recipe on the net, hopefully it's a Sculpin IPA clone. With a bit of luck I'll brew it this arvo.

Malt
6kg Pale Malt (2-row) 
350g Light Crystal
250g Cara-Pils
150g Caramalt

Hops
28g. Amarillo Mash 
14g Warrior 60 min.
14g Magnum 60 min.
14g Northern Brewer 60 min.
14g Colombus 60 min.
7g Crystal 30 min.
7g Centennial 30 min.
7g Simcoe 30 min.
60g Amarillo 0 min.
28g Simcoe Dry Hop
60g Amarillo Dry Hop

Extras
1 Whirlfloc Tablet 15 Min. (boil)

Yeast
California Ale


----------



## NickB (1/7/12)

Ended up losing at least 6L to trub and hop debris....

Short on one cube but topped up with boiling water.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (1/7/12)

NickB said:


> Ended up losing at least 6L to trub and hop debris....
> 
> Short on one cube but topped up with boiling water.
> 
> Cheers


You did well remembering all the hop additions


----------



## NickB (1/7/12)

That's why I have them all set out well before the drinking starts... 

Mental note for next time - use a hop sock!


----------



## Rowy (1/7/12)

Just about have this one to the boil!

Lucans Irish (Irish Red Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 15.9 (EBC): 31.3
Bitterness (IBU): 33.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

3.6kg Perle Malt
600gms Munich I
250gms Caraaroma
150gms Flaked Oats
150gms Golden Naked Oats
100gms Pale Chocolate

10gms Northern Brewer (15.5% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
40gms East Kent Golding (5.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

3gms Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
4gms Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with CB English Ale Blend


Recipe Generated with Brewmate


----------



## NickB (1/7/12)

Needs more hops h34r:


----------



## Fat Bastard (1/7/12)

Did this one today. Was supposed to be yet anothe NS Summer ale until I realised I didn't have enough NS in stock, well after the shops closed. I've done the NSSA malt bill with Southern Cross only in the past with good results, but I didn't have enough of that either. I'm sure the tiny bit of Warrior for bittering won't add anything undesireable given it's pretty neutral. Just not sure how the SC will interact with the NS. Didn't have enough NS to put aside for the dry-hop so will need to replenish soon!

*Bongin Bongin Summer Ale*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 143.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 5.3 (EBC): 10.4
Bitterness (IBU): 29.4 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 90
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Maris Otter Malt (90%)
0.500 kg Torrified Wheat (10%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
5.0 g Warrior Pellet (16% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
8.0 g Southern Cross Pellet (14.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
10.0 g Southern Cross Pellet (14.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
42.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (12% Alpha) @ -10 Minutes (Aroma) (1.6 g/L)
60.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (2.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
8.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
6.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
6.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
8.0 g Brewbrite
Step mash 52/10, 64/60, 72/10, 77/10
Fermented at 16C with WLP001 - California Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Sparge additions
Gypsum	Calc. Chloride	Epsom Salt
CaSO4	CaCl2 MgSO4
1.5 2.0 1.5


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

As always, your thoughts, comments, abuse and advice on how to use the search engine would be appreciated.


----------



## mje1980 (3/7/12)

AIPA

94.1% GP/MO
2.4% Caramunich 3 ( or TF medium as i think im out of cm3 )
2.4% Munich
1.2% Victory

Centennial 60
Centennial 15
Cascade 15

US05

Cascade and Centennial Dry hopped. 

Will probably bottle this one. 

1.066
43 IBU


----------



## sponge (3/7/12)

How do you manage to brew so much during the week Mark?

Im a little impressed, and quite a bit jealous...



Sponge


----------



## tricache (3/7/12)

sponge said:


> How do you manage to brew so much during the week Mark?
> 
> Im a little impressed, and quite a bit jealous...
> 
> ...



Jealous here too, though I think I would just end up drinking a lot more :lol: 


On a side note, first week gravity/quality test of my Kick In The Teeth Stout (toucan) and WOWZERS!!! do you think its dark enough?


----------



## Malted (3/7/12)

tricache said:


> do you think its dark enough?
> View attachment 55549



Probably not. Try adding 4 tablespoons of vegemite for colouring.


----------



## mje1980 (3/7/12)

sponge said:


> How do you manage to brew so much during the week Mark?
> 
> Im a little impressed, and quite a bit jealous...
> 
> ...




I work shift work mate . It has some disadvantages, like at 3am when you're trying to get the place running after a breakdown
thinking "WTF am i doing here?!" , but the time off and money make up for it!


----------



## going down a hill (3/7/12)

This is my first crack at an Oktoberfest beer, I haven't added any grain to darken the bill as yet, I have to see what Dave in Greensborough has in stock, something along the lines of carabohemien. I have grabbed a few ideas off Tony's bulls head recipe and the hop bill is from the little Creatures single batch a few years back in regards to the Willamette, I have no idea of the % LC used though. 

Any ideas / comments to this recipe would be appreciated. Cheers.

*25 - Don't Mention The War*
Oktoberfest/Marzen

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 26.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.200
Total Hops (g): 72.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.14 %
Colour (SRM): 6.0 (EBC): 11.8
Bitterness (IBU): 27.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.600 kg Vienna (41.94%)
1.800 kg Munich I (29.03%)
1.800 kg Pilsner (29.03%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
52.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
20.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 11C with Wyeast 2352 - Munich Lager II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Cocko (6/7/12)

Off to cube this now:

At turn off is cube hops


----------



## Rowy (6/7/12)

This one also about to go into the Fermenter!


Wind Breaker APA (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 9.3 (EBC): 18.3
Bitterness (IBU): 50.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

91.84% Perle
6.12% Caramunich II
2.04% Melanoidin

0.2 g/L Northern Brewer (15.5% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/7/12)

That looks familiar, Rowy


----------



## Rowy (6/7/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> That looks familiar, Rowy



Bloody well should me Lud


----------



## manticle (7/7/12)

Haven't brewed for a few weeks and have a mild CUB product induced headache so a late start on this one:

German lager thingamajig

Type:	All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color: 13 HCU (~9 SRM) 
Bitterness: 35 IBU
OG: 1.054
FG:1.012
Alcohol:	5.4% v/v (4.2% w/w)
Grain:	1.7kg Weyermann Pilsner
1.7kg Weyermann Vienna
1.7kg Weyermann Munich
250g Weyermann victory
100g Weyermann CaraMunich
Mash:	70% efficiency, 
TEMP: 55/62/67/72/78
TIME: 5/15/45/10/10
Some decocting
Boil: 90 minutes, SG 1.037, 32 liters
Hops:	20g Spalt (5.75% AA, 60 min.)
20g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
15g Spalt (5.75% AA, 20 min.)
15g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Spalt (aroma)
10g Tettnanger (aroma)

One of the recent lager yeasts I bought.
CaCl2 and CaS04 to mash. Phosphoric acid if necessary (probably wont be)


----------



## jyo (8/7/12)

Haven't brewed an APA for ages, so this one is for tomorrow.

American Pale Ale July 2012

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.450
Total Hops (g): 95.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 9.6 (EBC): 18.9
Bitterness (IBU): 39.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.400 kg Vienna (62.39%)
1.700 kg Galaxy Malt (31.19%)
0.200 kg Caramunich I (3.67%)
0.150 kg Crystal 120 (2.75%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Amarillo Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
15.0 g Amarillo Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ whirlpool (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


----------



## The Village Idiot (8/7/12)

First shot at a AG Brown Ale, any thoughts/comments appreciated.


Brown Eyed Girl
Southern English Brown Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.620
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 P: 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 P: 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.02 %
Colour (SRM): 15.3 (EBC): 30.1
Bitterness (IBU): 22.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
3.250 kg Joe White Trad Ale (70.35%)
1.000 kg Victory (21.65%)
0.200 kg Heritage Crystal (4.33%)
0.100 kg Wheat Malt (2.16%)
0.070 kg Chocolate (1.52%)

Hop Bill
----------------
35.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
5.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 17-18C with Safeale S-04


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


cheers, Peter


----------



## Thefatdoghead (8/7/12)

Next on the list:

95% Premium pilsner
5% Vienna

Hallertauer @ 40min to 25 IBU's

Yeast 2565 Kolsch

OG-1.048
FG-1.009

Add needed calcium and acid.

Ferment at 15-17 degrees.


----------



## milestron (8/7/12)

Planning a Belgian dark strong / quad / whatever you'd like to call it next weekend. Still tinkering with the recipe but this is loosely based on a Rochefort 10 recipe I found floating around.

Original Gravity (OG): 1.081 (P): 19.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 8.35 %
Colour (SRM): 27.6 (EBC): 54.4
Bitterness (IBU): 25.9 (Average)

51.09% Pilsner 3.5kg
21.9% Maris Otter Malt 1.5kg
7.3% Caramalised dates 500g
3.65% Aromatic Malt 250g
3.65% Candi Sugar, Dark 250g
3.65% Caramunich I 250g
3.65% Carared 250g
3.65% Wheat Malt 250g
1.46% Special-B 100g

1.3 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Hallertau Tradition (5.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Hallertau Tradition (5.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

0.3 g/L Corriander Seed @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Yeast 1214 (going with the chimay yeast after reading a few posts on it vs rochefort yeast, i'm sure either would do the job fine though)

The candi sugar is d2 which I am using up from a previous brew. The hops also are using up what's on hand although I think it would be appropriate.

Any thoughts appreciated, I am a bit worried that (1) - the grain schedule is just overly complicated and will result in there being too much different things going on, (2) - the specialty grains are bit high being 16% of total fermentables (including sugar additions) so 17.5% of grain

I got the dates idea from http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...59210&st=40. I figure this one will be quite boozy and need some time to age (i'm patient so that's ok)


----------



## Dazza88 (8/7/12)

milestron said:


> Planning a Belgian dark strong / quad / whatever you'd like to call it next weekend. Still tinkering with the recipe but this is loosely based on a Rochefort 10 recipe I found floating around.
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.081 (P): 19.6
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (P): 4.3
> ...



I would recommend using a well received recipe, the link below has good feedback. I plan to give it ago in the future, its for rochefort 8. 

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f73/rochefort-...can-get-158933/


----------



## mr_tyreman (8/7/12)

Just for a giggle i brewed an Imperial IPA yesterday

91% Barett Burston Pale
4.5% Wheat
4.5% Caramunich 2

100g Southern X @ MASH

100g Southern X @ 60

100g Southern X @ 10

100g Southern X @ 0

100g Southern X @ DRY HOP

20L Batch

200IBU's

20 EBC

9.5% ABV

1056


Should be fairly ridiculous


----------



## going down a hill (8/7/12)

The Village Idiot said:


> First shot at a AG Brown Ale, any thoughts/comments appreciated.
> 
> 
> Brown Eyed Girl
> ...



I'd sub the Joe White ale for Marris Otter and use Wyeast Ringwood yeast instead, I'm a sucker for those two ingredients together. Looks like a good recipe.


----------



## The Village Idiot (8/7/12)

going down a hill said:


> I'd sub the Joe White ale for Marris Otter and use Wyeast Ringwood yeast instead, I'm a sucker for those two ingredients together. Looks like a good recipe.




Yeah, I was planning on using MO but grabbed the wrong grain........ next time. Looked and tasted on the money into the fermenter.


----------



## tricache (10/7/12)

Bottled with new bottling wand (halved my time) and first time bulk priming last night so now I am on the look out for my next batch...


----------



## Dave70 (10/7/12)

Barley, wheat and hops.

22L

2.8 kg pale
2.8 wheat

Amarillo 10g @ 45
Cascade 40g @ 20
Amarillo 20g @ 10
Saaz 30g @ O

US 05 in a 1L starter at 18deg.

Might dry hop with some more cascade. We'll see after a week.

With only four odd months until summer, it's time to develop a guzzler I say.


----------



## tricache (10/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> Barley, wheat and hops.
> 
> 22L
> 
> ...




That was my theory as well, summer is time for throwing back cold ones and my 7% stout might be dangerous for that :lol:


----------



## Trippers (10/7/12)

Brewed this yesterday. Wow malty McMalt!

Dussledorf
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 29/06/2012 
Style: Dusseldorf Altbier Brewer: TRIPPERS BAR & BREWERY 
Batch Size: 55.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 72.11 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: TRIPPERS BREWERY 
Actual Efficiency: 80.5 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 71.4 % 
2.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 15.0 % 
1.20 kg Victory Malt (25.0 SRM) Grain 9.0 % 
0.30 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 2.3 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 2.3 % 
70.00 gm Magnum [14.00%] (60 min) Hops 43.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (15 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
3 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) Yeast-Ale 

Ferment at 15 and lager at 3 for 4 weeks.


----------



## Trippers (10/7/12)

Beechwood Smoked Marzen
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 17/04/2012 
Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen Brewer: TRIPPERS BAR & BREWERY 
Batch Size: 55.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 72.11 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: TRIPPERS BREWERY 
Actual Efficiency: 74.6 % 

6.75kg Pilsner was cold smoked over beech wood for 5 hours at home (50% Grain Bill) 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.75 kg Pilsner (IMC) (2.0 SRM) Grain 50.0 % 
4.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 29.6 % 
2.00 kg Vienna Malt (Briess) (3.5 SRM) Grain 14.8 % 
0.75 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 5.6 % 
120.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) Yeast-Lager 

Fermented at 10 for 4-6 weeks and lagered at 2 for a couple of weeks.

This is my swap beer. Bottled the other day. Tasting pretty great and SMOKEY! 
The longer its left the better it will be!


----------



## Dave70 (10/7/12)

tricache said:


> That was my theory as well, summer is time for throwing back cold ones and my 7% stout might be dangerous for that :lol:



Precisely. Fell into that trap with some Belgian strong ale. 
Oh yeah, this is going down _eeezzzzyyyy_..
Wifey had me on suicide watch the next day.

To that end, I'd call it a theorem.


----------



## mje1980 (11/7/12)

Got a bag of briess ashburne mild ale malt so im doing a mild. Going with no xtal malts for something different ( and im running very low haha ).

96.2% Mild malt
1.9% Pale choc
1.9% Black

Willamette @ 60 mins

Uk ale yeast ( not sure which yet, im all out )

1.036
20 IBU


----------



## donburke (13/7/12)

going to sneak a quick one in tonight and take advantage of this unusually balmy sydney weather, how nice is it this afternoon ?

Recipe: ENGLISH BITTER
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 63.00 L 
Boil Size: 72.92 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 18.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett)Grain 92.31 % 
1.00 kg Crystal (Heritage) (150.0 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
75.00 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (75 min) (First Wort HopHops 12.9 IBU 
75.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (30 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
75.00 gm Styrian Goldings [3.50 %] (20 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 75.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 75.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1882) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 13.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
5 min Mash In Add 40.00 L of water at 63.4 C 58.0 C 
75 min Saccarification Heat to 66.0 C over 8 min 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 42.00 L of water at 90.8 C 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
75 min addition is fwh
30 min addition is 15 min addition
20 min addition is 5 min addition

fill 2 x 17 litre cubes & 1 x 23 litre cube


----------



## manticle (13/7/12)

Bo Pils

Type:	All grain	Size:	22 liters
Color:	3 HCU (~3 SRM) 
Bitterness:	39 IBU
OG:	1.051	FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	5.2% v/v (4.1% w/w)
Grain:	5kg German Pilsner
Mash:	70% efficiency
TEMP: 35/53/62/73/78
TIME: 40/05/45/20/10

Mash in with 45 degree water @ 1.85L: 1 kg, pull decoction, use to raise to 53, pull second decoction, step to 62, use second decoction to raise to 73, pull thin decoction, use to raise to 78.

Boil: 120 minutes	
SG 1.035	
32 liters
Hops:	35g Saaz (3.5% AA, FWH)
35g Saaz (3.5% AA, 80 min.)
15g Saaz (3.5% AA, 25 min.)

Fermented with WY urquell yeast
Mash pH adjusted with cal chloride and and phosphoric acid.

Fermented at 4 degrees and allowed to slowly rise to 9. Diacetyl rest at 20 (despite it supposedly being a signature trait in Urquell)


----------



## Gar (13/7/12)

All set up for an Irish Red in the morning

29L batch
Efficiency: 70%
OG: 1.055
IBU: 21
Mash: 67
Ferment: 18'

6.30 kg Maris Otter
1.00 kg Carared
0.20 kg Caraaroma
0.15 kg Pale Chocolate

45g EKG - First Wort

Wyeast - 1084 Irish Ale


----------



## winkle (14/7/12)

A possible double batch today IRA first up

*Mahaffeys' Eire-ish Red* 
Irish Red Ale 
Type: All Grain 
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Boil Size: 31.09 l 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 26.82 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 19.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 84.4 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 93.8 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2 5.2 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 3 1.0 % 
25.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 22.6 IBUs 
0.29 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [124.21 ml] Yeast 7 - 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 8 - 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 22.6 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 30.5 EBC 

Flying Pig Bitter for number two :icon_cheers: , stepping away from the Belgians for a week or so, need some lowish bittered scoffers for fireside consumption. A big BDA is coming soon though


----------



## Nick JD (14/7/12)

Hoegaarden White
Witbier

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 17.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.000
Total Hops (g): 25.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 3.6 (EBC): 7.1
Bitterness (IBU): 16.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Pilsner (50%)
2.000 kg Wheat Malt (50%)

Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
10.0 g Coriander Seed @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
3.0 g Irish Moss @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Orange Peel @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 3944 - Belgian Witbier


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Wolfman (14/7/12)

It's Altbier day today.

Just finished cubing this baby:

Wolfman's Altbier (M) V
Dusseldorf Altbier

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.767
Total Hops (g): 146.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 8.6 (EBC): 16.9
Bitterness (IBU): 51.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.848 kg Pilsner (49.38%)
2.848 kg Vienna (49.38%)
0.071 kg Chocolate (1.23%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
50.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
15.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
8.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
8.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 52C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 14C with Wyeast 1007 - German Ale

Notes
----------------
Step mash:
TEMP: 55/63/67/72/78
MINS: 5/10/45/10/10
Raise the grain bed to 63 and hold for 10 minutes.
Raise to 67, then take out 1/3 of the mash (some liquid but mainly grain)
and place in a pot.
Slowly bring to a boil on the stove, ensuring that the mash does 
not burn or stick.

Meanwhile the main mash stays at 67 for the remainder of the mash 
then gets raised to 72 and stays there for 10 minutes.
Take the decocting portion from the stove and slowly add back in till 
either the mash hits 78 or you have added in all the mash.

If you have decocted mash left over, you can add water to get the 
temp around 78 and add in with or just before the sparge. If you come 
up short on temp, raise temp however you have been raising it earlier
(whether direct heat, infusion or in my case - immersion element).

Water adjustment added to the boil:
3g Calcium Sulphate
2g Calcium Chloride

Primary fermentation should be around 14 degrees.
Conditioning refers to cold conditioning/lagering. As long as you can be 
bothered really but minimum 3 weeks at 0-2 degrees.

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


Just about to finish mashing this one:

Wolfman's Altbier No.2
Dusseldorf Altbier

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.800
Total Hops (g): 119.32
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 7.9 (EBC): 15.6
Bitterness (IBU): 40.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Munich I (34.48%)
2.000 kg Vienna (34.48%)
1.000 kg Pilsner (17.24%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (8.62%)
0.250 kg Melanoidin (4.31%)
0.050 kg Caramunich III (0.86%)

Hop Bill
----------------
51.1 g Hersbrucker Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
45.5 g Tettnanger Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)
22.7 g Spalt Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 52C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 14C with Wyeast 1007 - German Ale

Notes
----------------
Step mash:
TEMP: 52/63/78
MINS: 15/60/10

The 50g of Caramunich III added at the end of 60min mash 
just for colour

Water adjustment added to the boil:
3g Calcium Sulphate
2g Calcium Chloride

Primary fermentation should be around 14 degrees.
Conditioning refers to cold conditioning/lagering. As long as you can be 
bothered really but minimum 3 weeks at 0-2 degrees.

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## manticle (14/7/12)

Wolfman said:


> Water adjustment added to the boil:



Looks good.

Just kegged an altbier for the Melbourne Brewer's dinner and put another in for CC yesterday. Hope to knock out another before August finishes. 

One question - no adjustment to the mash or are you using 5.2 to hit target pH and the calcium salts purely for flavour and yeast health?


----------



## Wolfman (14/7/12)

manticle said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Just kegged an altbier for the Melbourne Brewer's dinner and put another in for CC yesterday. Hope to knock out another before August finishes.
> 
> One question - no adjustment to the mash or are you using 5.2 to hit target pH and the calcium salts purely for flavour and yeast health?



Yes mate that's right using the pH 5.2 for the mash. Don't know why it didn't come up? It is in the recipes?? 

The first is an exact clone of yours, The one with Syrian in it. The second is based on the other one an adjusted with the info from recipes from the recipe threads. 

I'll pass a bottle of each over to you when they are done.


----------



## Danwood (14/7/12)

Is there an easy way to import recipes to AHB from, say, BeerSmith ?

I'm just finishing a brain-fart Coconut Oatmeal Stout, in which I messed up most temp and volume parameters....but fought valiantly to bring them back into line, btw. 

It's due to moving from my normal full volume infusion BIAB to a 2 step mash for the protein rest at 55C, then sacc at 67C....(possibly a bit of this too :chug: )

Any way, any tips on the first line ? I'm not so clever with the old Personal Computer !


----------



## J.T (14/7/12)

Kranky said:


> Having got stuck into Ballast Points Big Eye IPA recently I went searching for a Sculpin IPA clone (for my money Sculpin is a better beer than Big Eye). I found this recipe on the net, hopefully it's a Sculpin IPA clone. With a bit of luck I'll brew it this arvo.
> 
> Malt
> 6kg Pale Malt (2-row)
> ...



How did this turn out?? I've been looking at brewing a Sculpin after tasting the Big Eye recently too.
I've found a few different recipes - they all seem to differ slightly.


----------



## manticle (14/7/12)

Wolfman said:


> I'll pass a bottle of each over to you when they are done.



Look forward to it.


----------



## kenlock (14/7/12)

Danwood said:


> Is there an easy way to import recipes to AHB from, say, BeerSmith ?
> 
> I'm just finishing a brain-fart Coconut Oatmeal Stout, in which I messed up most temp and volume parameters....but fought valiantly to bring them back into line, btw.
> 
> ...



Try this Danwood

1. Where you have your recipe, click to highlight but don't open
2. The bottom of your split screen should show the recipe details
3. In the "report" choose an appropriate version ie. plain text
4. Copy then paste to AHB
5. Delete info that you don't want to add to the thread

I hope this helps.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## kenlock (14/7/12)

First lager using rice and crystal hops.

Boy 1kg of rice takes up a lot more capacity than I thought. Used Bribe's method of cooking rice, allowing to cool to 60C, adding 1kg of malt, bringing up to 72C for 20 mins and then bringing to boil before adding to main mash. :icon_chickcheers: 

Used a lot more water but a vigorous 90 min boil took care of that.

Recipe: Crystal Lager
Brewer: Ken
Style: Premium American Lager
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 23.26 l
Post Boil Volume: 21.84 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 3.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 22.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.000 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 1 80.0 % 
1.000 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 2 20.0 % 
40.00 g Crystal [3.50 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 3 20.5 IBUs 
10.00 g Crystal [3.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 4 1.6 IBUs 
1.11 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 5 - 
0.84 tsp Brew Brite (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
10.00 g Crystal [3.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Lager (Wyeast Labs #2035) Yeast 8 - 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.000 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 10.00 l of water at 56.4 C 50.0 C 20 min 
Saccharification Add 7.00 l of water at 89.0 C 64.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 11.27 l of water at 99.9 C 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## raven19 (14/7/12)

Double brew day finished.

Weizen
40 Pils
60 Wheat
Hallertau at 60min to 11ibu
Step Mash, including acid rest around 45ish
1048og 
wy3068

Southern English Brown Ale
79 ale
10 caramalt
5 crystal med
4 pale choc
2 carafa spec2
20ibu with EGK at 60min
1042 oh, 69ish mash
WY1469

2 full cubes ready for pitching!


----------



## Pennywise (14/7/12)

Just thrown this in the fermenter for a 22L batch

mashed at 67c

4.25kg simpsons mo
500g flaked barley
250g brown malt
250g pale choc malt
250g roast barley
magnaum to 41 ibu @ 60 mins

fermenting with wyeast 1098 @ 19c

OG was supposed to be 1.049 but I hit 1.046


----------



## kenlock (14/7/12)

Decided I wasn't going out, so might as well do brew No.2 while watching the footy and le tour.

Attempt at a Hoppy Hefe, with a little more bitterness which I think the original needed. Didn't have any crystal 10L so went with the caramalt, so will be a little darker.

Recipe: Hoppy Hefe 
Brewer: Ken
Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.84 l
Post Boil Volume: 21.84 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 4.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 33.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.07 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 58.8 % 
2.11 kg Wheat Malt (1.3 SRM) Grain 2 40.4 % 
0.04 kg Caramalt (15.2 SRM) Grain 3 0.7 % 
18.00 g B Saaz [8.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 19.2 IBUs 
12.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 14.7 IBUs 
45.00 g B Saaz [8.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
45.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Wheat (Wyeast #1010) Yeast 8 - 
25.00 g B Saaz [8.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.23 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.63 l of water at 72.8 C 65.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 8.72 l of water at 99.5 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 12.72 l water at 77.0 C

Drinking a Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe as I brew.
:icon_chickcheers:

Edit: Will ferment at 14C


----------



## manticle (14/7/12)

manticle said:


> Bo Pils
> 
> Type:	All grain	Size:	22 liters
> Color:	3 HCU (~3 SRM)
> ...



Subbed 1 kg of pils for munich I so no longer SMASH. No mash adjustment - just added 5 g cal chloride to the boil. Temp rests slightly different - 62 for 15 then 68 for 45. Decoctions wherever they fit (still two thick and one thin). Saaz actually 3.2 % so a touch more added in.

Also took 8 L of total runnings for FWH addition (scared of boiling hops for too long and 120 mins seems to be the recommended limit) and brought to the boil, then turned off heat. 80 min will become 60 and fwh wort will be added back in at that point.

Yeast is actually WY budvar.


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> hlt went on 40min ago. should be mashing in shortly.
> 
> *Smokn fat Scotch Ale*
> 42L
> ...


Fkn cracker!!! 3 weeks in the keg. Toffee, etc good caramelised scotch ale plus a little smoke. Gorgeous drink to either pound back or sit and sip. Heaps of flavour for a cheats scotch. Haven't fermented bong water yet.

u.could prob cut back on crystal to reduce toffee-ness. If u don't like that flavour. I must admit that it is pretty dominating.


----------



## Malted (14/7/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Fkn cracker!!! 3 weeks in the keg. Toffee, etc good caramelised scotch ale plus a little smoke. Gorgeous drink to either pound back or sit and sip. Heaps of flavour for a cheats scotch. Haven't fermented bong water yet.
> 
> u.could prob cut back on crystal to reduce toffee-ness. If u don't like that flavour. I must admit that it is pretty dominating.



I find it very interesting when folks report back on what they thought about the brew. Cheers!


----------



## manticle (14/7/12)

All mine are amazing (except for the shit ones).


----------



## Malted (14/7/12)

manticle said:


> All mine are amazing (except for the shit ones).




Yeah interesting...


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/12)

manticle said:


> All mine are amazing (except for the shit ones).


Same as me mate. Must be because we r both Melbourne brewers club. Lol


----------



## sponge (14/7/12)

All packed up after a little APA


DrSmurto's rye grain bill.

Cube hopped 60/20/20% amarillo/ns/galaxy

35ibus
1.052


Sponge


----------



## notung (15/7/12)

Emptied 11L of 'Orfy's Hopgoblin clone' onto a Wyeast 1469 yeast cake after racking the 2.8% abv mild ale off it.

Type: All Grain
Date: 5/07/2012 
Batch Size: 13.23 L
Brewer: notung
Boil Size: 17.23 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Cam's BIAB system 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 
Taste Notes: 

2.76 kg Maris Otter (Crisp) (4.0 SRM) Grain 88.07 % 
0.14 kg Carapils/foam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.59 % 
0.14 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 4.59 % 
0.09 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 2.75 % 
7.00 gm Fuggles (2011) [5.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 7.2 IBU 
7.00 gm Styrian Goldings (2011) [5.20 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 7.5 IBU 
7.00 gm Styrian Goldings (2011) [5.20 %] (30 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
7.00 gm Fuggles (2011) [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
9.00 gm Styrian Goldings (2011) [5.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
9.00 gm Fuggles (2011) [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) [Cultured] Yeast-Ale 

*Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.064 SG *
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.35 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.70 % 
Bitterness: 24.9 IBU Calories: 596 cal/l 
Est Color: 16.9 SRM Color: Color 

Created the wort on a double brew day, hence made a bunch of silly mistakes (skipped mash out, boiled for 90mins rather than 60). Resulting wort is slightly higher OG than anticipated!


----------



## Hubert (15/7/12)

Cubed up my BIAB version of Orfy's Mild Mannered Ale yesterday. 
*
*Recipe: Mild Mannered Ale
Mild TYPE: All Grain 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 30.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 21.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 23.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredientsadjusted)
------------
3.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter
0.95 kg Crystal Malt - 60L
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt
30.00 gm Fuggles [5.1%] (45 min) Hops
30.00 gm Fuggles [5.1%] (15 min) Hops

Was planning on using 1318 yeast, but realised I have ran out. Would 1469 be a suitable substitute? 
Ended up hitting 78% efficiency. Mashed at 68deg C for 60min, then mash out to 78 over 10min. Dumped the bag in another bucket and sparged with 6lt 80deg water. Returned to pot for 32lt pre-boil. OG into the cube ended up being a little high, 1.043, will adjust into the fermenter. 
Looking forward to tasting is a couple of weeks.


----------



## Danwood (15/7/12)

Thanks to kenlock for the posting advice !

Not your traditional hop selection for this one, I know. 

Coconut taste is quite obvious going into the fermenter, most should be scrubbed out though.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Coconut Oatmeal Stout
Brewer: Dan & Richard
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 34.50 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.23 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 35.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 68.3 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.25 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 2 59.0 % 
0.75 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (13.0 SRM) Grain 3 10.4 % 
0.75 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 Grain 4 10.4 % 
0.40 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 6 5.6 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (65.0 SRM) Grain 5 6.9 % 
0.25 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (609.0 SRM) Grain 8 3.5 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 7 4.2 % 
55.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.50 %] - Boil Hop 9 36.5 IBUs 
2.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
0.40 kg Toasted Coconut (Boil 0.0 mins) Flavor 10 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 7.20 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 38.90 l of water at 70.4 C 66.7 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:


----------



## tricache (16/7/12)

About to throw together my first IPA

Thomas Coopers IPA (India Pale Ale) (1.7kg) 

Thomas Coopers Amber Malt Extract (1.5kg)

I also wanted to add some hops for flavour and aroma, any tips, recommendations or advise on that one?


----------



## hsb (16/7/12)

East Kent Goldings are the aroma hop of choice in UK style IPAs.

But if it's a US style, then Williamette are the US version of Fuggles, and then there are all the 'new world' US styles like Cascade etc...

EKG for sure if it's just an IPA, maybe a little bit of Challenger too is a winner.


----------



## Byran (16/7/12)

I just brewed an english brown with Burton ale yeast, tasted so nice I decided to do another one with a bit more caramel flavour,.
It is fermenting now but on the weekend I tasted an American brown with a nice hoppy touch so today I plunged a handfull of galaxy and poured it into the fermenter, my english brown is now an american style english brown!

I hope it tastes ok ...........


----------



## tricache (16/7/12)

hsb said:


> East Kent Goldings are the aroma hop of choice in UK style IPAs.
> 
> But if it's a US style, then Williamette are the US version of Fuggles, and then there are all the 'new world' US styles like Cascade etc...
> 
> EKG for sure if it's just an IPA, maybe a little bit of Challenger too is a winner.



Awesome I might grab some EKG from my LHBS :icon_cheers: Thanks!


----------



## bradsbrew (17/7/12)

Gunna set the brewery up for a brew tommorrow night. I think an AIPA is in order!

*18-07-12 The Sky PA is Falling*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 63.0
Total Grain (kg): 14.900
Total Hops (g): 270.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.061 (P): 15.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.99 %
Colour (SRM): 11.6 (EBC): 22.8
Bitterness (IBU): 56.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 82
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
12.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (83.89%)
0.800 kg Munich I (5.37%)
0.800 kg Wheat Malt (5.37%)
0.500 kg Crystal 90 (3.36%)
0.300 kg Chocolate, Pale (2.01%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
17.0 g Amarillo Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.3 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.7% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.2 g/L)
18.0 g Warrior Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.3 g/L)
80.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
25.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Motueka Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
30.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.5 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.5 g/L)
30.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Phoney (17/7/12)

M&M'S Rye IPA 

Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Est Original Gravity: 1.072 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.3 % 
Bitterness: 76.5 IBUs 
Est Color: 9.6 SRM 


5.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) 68.7 % 
1.40 kg Rye Malt (4.7 SRM) 19.2 % 
0.44 kg Crystal, Heritage (Simpsons) 6.0 % 
0.22 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine 4 3.0 % 
0.22 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) 3.0 % 
28.00 g Mt. Hood [5.70 %] - First Wort 60.0 min 
40.00 g Magnum [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
14.00 g Mt. Hood [5.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min 
42.00 g Mt. Hood [5.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min 
28.00 g Magnum [12.20 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days

Mash @ 67C
Ferment American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) @ 18C


----------



## under (17/7/12)

mje1980 said:


> Got a bag of briess ashburne mild ale malt so im doing a mild. Going with no xtal malts for something different ( and im running very low haha ).
> 
> 96.2% Mild malt
> 1.9% Pale choc
> ...



Sounds tasty mate. Got a few english yeasts here if you want, some smack packs and slurry. Let me know.


----------



## yum beer (17/7/12)

Did a brew with a mate today, it was his first AG, he's been doing kits for a while and hes keen to get into the AG,
knocked this up, splitting into 2 batches, fermenting one each, one batch with the addition of vanilla beans and 85% dark choc.

2012 Porter sorta

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 27.2 (EBC): 53.6
Bitterness (IBU): 40.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

55.74% Golden Promise Malt
19.67% Maris Otter Malt
8.2% Chocolate- absolute home brew
6.56% Caraamber
3.28% Carapils (Dextrine)
3.28% Flaked Oats
2.62% Special-B
0.66% Black Roasted Barley

0.5 g/L East Kent Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Target (10% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1028 - London Ale


very close on all numbers, tastes fantastic from hydro....my first 'dark' brew. looking forward to tasting this one.


----------



## chunckious (18/7/12)

Brewed this one last night.
Experiment - Took the original recipe with OG of 1.069. Scaled it back to 1.056, then dialed the IBU's back to keep the same balance as the original. Anyone else experimented with this concept?
Doing this to get more beer into the FV from my equipment and a lower ABV beer. All vitals still remain within the IPA range within Nazi Mode.



Mikkeller Columbus IPA 
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 16.7
Total Grain (kg): 4.502
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.4
Bitterness (IBU): 72.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 67
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.017 kg Pilsner (67.01%)
0.495 kg Caramalt (11%)
0.495 kg Flaked Oats (11%)
0.495 kg Munich II (11%)

Hop Bill
----------------
16.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
44.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)
30.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19C with Wyeast 1272


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## PhantomEasey (20/7/12)

Punching out my first Maerzen. Mashing now, hope to have the boil running before the Bombers start on TV.

Based on Tony's Oktoberfest.

*Oktoberfest * (Oktoberfest/Marzen)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 8.5 (EBC): 16.7
Bitterness (IBU): 28.2 (Average)

52.22% Pilsner
33.94% Vienna
10.44% Munich I
3.39% Caraaroma

2.6 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (4.5% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (4.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 14C with WLP833 - German Bock Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## warra48 (21/7/12)

After the last disaster of the loss of 25 litres of AAA, I chucked the fermenter into the recycle bin. Couldn't be bothered cleaning and nuking it.

Anyway, we're back in the brewery today, with a Pommy Ale of some sort:

2600.0 g Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 53.9 % 
2000.0 g Munich, Light (Joe White) (21.0 EBC) Grain 2 41.5 % 
100.0 g Crystal Malt - Light (120.0 EBC) Grain 3 2.1 % 
50.0 g Crystal Medium (150.0 EBC) Grain 4 1.0 % 
50.0 g Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 5 1.0 % 
25.0 g Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 6 0.5 % 
25.0 g Target [9.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 24.1 IBUs 
20.0 g Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 8 2.9 IBUs 
20.0 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 4.9 IBUs 
20.0 g Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 1.7 IBUs 
20.0 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 2.0 IBUs 
25.0 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days 
1.0 pkg Whitbread Ale (Wyeast Labs #1099) [124.21 ml] Yeast 12 -

Mashed for 90 minutes at 65C.
Collected 35 litres @ 1.041 SG preboil.
Just come to the boil now, will boil for 90 minutes.


----------



## jyo (21/7/12)

Warra, that looks good! May have to put that on the list.

Cheers.


----------



## fraser_john (21/7/12)

California Common


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.5 4.30 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
5.4 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125
10.8 0.60 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
4.5 0.25 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
1.8 0.10 kg. Pale Chocolate Britain 1.033 394

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 27.5 60 min.
20.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 7.4 20 min.
15.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 2.7 1 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2112 California Lager


----------



## hsb (21/7/12)

Knocked out my first Belgian this afternoon, a Dubbel. Already made Dark Candi Syrup, which will go into Primary on Day 3/4. 
Did a step mash of 58 (10), 63 (40), 69 (20), 77 (10). Only got 63% efficiency but was shooting for 65% so all good.

*Dubbel Top*
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l	
Boil Size: 41.30 l	
Boil Time: 90 min	

5.45 kg Pilsen (Dingemans) (3.2 EBC) Grain 1 68.0 %
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 12.5 %
0.25 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 3 3.1 %
0.23 kg Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC) Grain 4 2.9 %
0.10 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 5 1.2 %
0.08 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 6 1.0 %

65.00 g Saaz [4.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 26.7 IBUs

0.02 g Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 8 -
0.90 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (147.8 EBC) Sugar 10 11.2 % (to primary)

1.0 pkg Trappist Ale (White Labs #WLP500) Yeast 9 -

Est Original Gravity: 1.068 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.8 %
Bitterness: 26.7 IBUs

Candi syrup recipe was from here, thanks for the heads up on it whoever it was, smells fantastic.
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/20-lb-suga...utrient-114837/


----------



## bullsneck (22/7/12)

Just about to hit mash out temps on this one...


*BOAB Mrzen*
Oktoberfest/Marzen

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.424
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.38 %
Colour (SRM): 10.6 (EBC): 20.9
Bitterness (IBU): 26.1 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.874 kg Weyermann Vienna (52.99%)
1.115 kg Weyermann FM Bohemien Pilsner (20.56%)
0.532 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (9.81%)
0.532 kg Weyermann Munich I (9.81%)
0.321 kg Dingemans Biscuit Malt (5.92%)
0.050 kg Acidulated Malt (0.92%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
13.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
22.0 g Saaz Pellet (2.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
6.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
2.5 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
2.4 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
4.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Multi Step Mash - 55C for 5, 62C for 40, 67C for 10, 72C for 20, 78C for 10.

Fermented at 8C with Wyeast 2206 - Bavarian Lager

*Notes*
----------------
Mash Schedule (from Speidel website) with some minor adjustments

55 for 5, 62 for 40, 67 for 10, 72 for 20, 78 for 10

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

edit - spelling


----------



## Weizguy (22/7/12)

Oh, just brewing this again.
A 20 litre batch this time, using Hallertau Mittelfueh T45 hops.

Love them Schneider clones!


----------



## Nick JD (22/7/12)

Reminded to do this again after the thread on black IPAs. 

White IIPA
American IIPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 12.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.866
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.080 (P): 19.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.28 %
Colour (SRM): 3.9 (EBC): 7.7
Bitterness (IBU): 80.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Pilsner (89.65%)
0.400 kg Cane Sugar (10.35%)

Hop Bill
----------------
30.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.5 g/L)
30.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (2.5 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


----------



## winkle (22/7/12)

What better way to battle a hangover than brewing a Belgian Dubbel.
Going for some kettle character with an extended boil on this one.


----------



## waggastew (22/7/12)

A cut down, partial mash version of Tony's Monteiths Original Ale clone

1.2kg Pale malt
200g Crystal 120
50g Pale choc malt
All mashed at 66degC
1.5kg Liquid wheat malt
200g LDME
Whirlfoc, yeast nutrient etc
10g Pacific Gem, 40min
10g Pacific Gem, 10min
20g Pacific Gem, 0min
Made upto 19L
Pitched with 2 x Craftbrewer English Ale dry yeast blend, fermented at 20degC

Screwed up the whirlpool, most of the trub ended up in the fermenter. Hopefully the result won't be too affected.

Thanks Tony for the original recipe


----------



## Shed101 (22/7/12)

What a bag of laughs that wasn't today. I think I may have invented the 5V saucepan, soup ladle and strainer method.

Made a snap decision to brew up Browndog's ABA. 

In a bit of a rush I didn't notice my BIAB bag seemed to have disentegrated :angry: 

Result, at the end of the mash I spent an hour straining the lot into a fermenter and an esky, sparging through a hop sock and - oh yes - cursing quite a farking lot.

Still I'm looking forward to tasting my Disaster ABA.


----------



## TidalPete (22/7/12)

:icon_offtopic: 

G'day stranger!
We all have our Disaster Days mate. Me more than you ATM & waiting for you & your mate down the hill to get back in touch.  
PM me! :beer:


----------



## Bribie G (22/7/12)

How can a BIAB bag disintegrate?

Mate you gotta get to Spotlight not Woolie's Homebrand Pillowcases. 


As with TP we must catch up soon for a session before Pete pollutes your pure brewing with some HERMS propaganda


B)


----------



## Fish13 (22/7/12)

b]rye beer[/b]
American Wheat or Rye Beer

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.000
Total Hops (g): 33.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.041 (P): 10.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.03 %
Colour (SRM): 3.9 (EBC): 7.7
Bitterness (IBU): 32.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.000 kg galaxy malt (66.67%)
1.000 kg Rye Malt (33.33%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
8.0 g Magnum Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 153F for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 68F with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Just on the boil now. I had a slow sparge and fill of the kettle so next time i play with rye i will use the BIAB bag for it to speed up the process..


----------



## TidalPete (22/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> As with TP we must catch up soon for a session before Pete pollutes your pure brewing with some HERMS propaganda


Another 


The world-renouned HERMS brainwashing technique is a statistically tried & true method which as always, pisses over the sad mother-udder-in-the-kettle\put your faith in your (AHB) threads\put your hope in whatever syndrome.  
Let me know when to rock up again for another united brewday mate.  :beer:


----------



## Weizguy (22/7/12)

fish13 said:


> b]rye beer[/b]
> American Wheat or Rye Beer
> 
> *Recipe Specs*
> ...


Nice! Did you know that Am Wheats are in the Hybrid category coz they may use a hybrid yeast, usually a Klsch yeast. W1010 is reputedly from Paffgen in Kln. I find this style smoother with the non-American yeast.


----------



## Fish13 (23/7/12)

na i didnt but i know this isnt a true rye beer as it must be 50%.

its all done just chilling now. only got 12L as the cold weather just destroyed the evap rate.


----------



## Shed101 (23/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> How can a BIAB bag disintegrate?
> 
> Mate you gotta get to Spotlight not Woolie's Homebrand Pillowcases.
> 
> ...



Blimey - not sure we want to get caught in the middle of your cat fight :lol: 

Anyway it was one of CB's specials ... it had been cleaned and dried, but seemed very brittle - only been used 7 times, but I reckon there's a good chance mice may have been nibbling at it  

Been super busy with work and the little fella (almost 1 yr old), and moving house at the end of the month ... but would be good to catch up.

Hmmm, maybe there should be a shed-christening some time.


----------



## mje1980 (24/7/12)

Ashburne mild

94.1% ashburne mild ale malt
2.7% pale choc
1.9% black
1.3% spec b 

Willamette 60
EKG 15

1.037
23 ibu


----------



## tricache (24/7/12)

Threw down this last night

1 x Thomas Coopers IPA (India Pale Ale) (1.7kg) 
1 x Thomas Coopers Amber Malt Extract (1.5kg) 
1 x Coopers Light Dry Malt (500g)
23L

OG - 1.051

Naming it Mystery IPA since I have never done a IPA before and not too sure how it will turn out :lol:

Going to dry hop some EKG hops later this week just for a bit of aroma, I figure an IPA doesn't need too much more bitterness.


----------



## JakeSm (24/7/12)

Hey everyone, 

i just want to know if thee is any brewer's here living on the central coast or close to it as i would like to swap a few beers to get some opinions and also ideas and advice.


----------



## stillscottish (27/7/12)

2kg BB Ale
3kg Peated Distillers malt
4l Backset
Bakers Yeast

h34r:


----------



## winkle (27/7/12)

stillscottish said:


> 2kg BB Ale
> 3kg Peated Distillers malt
> 4l Backset
> Bakers Yeast
> ...






Eeeehaar! Good work Jethro.


----------



## Bizier (27/7/12)

44L

10.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
2.00 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
6.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 3 77.7 % 
1.70 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4 19.4 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 5 2.9 % 
20.00 g Centennial [8.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 10.2 IBUs 
30.00 g Centennial [8.80 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 7 11.7 IBUs 
100.00 g Centennial [8.80 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 10.1 

Hydrated @ 52C, rise to 69C

An extra 150g of choc made it a brown... I will still drink it. As an example of my laziness I preferred to just add it and re-classify the beer than to try to get the choc back into the bag - it was not even mixed with other grains, just came out of a small hole in a full bag. Worst case scenario, it is still beer.


----------



## Helles (27/7/12)

Going to bang this one out tomorrow
the 400g Extract was used in a culture
I pour all of this in so added it to recipe
Been doing this one for a couple of years 
or very close to the original recipe

Munich Helles


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (29/7/12)

Going to brew this one tonight after swmbo finishes work.........

*90g Centennial Pale Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 7.3 (EBC): 14.4
Bitterness (IBU): 42.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

60% Pale Ale Malt
36.5% Vienna
3.5% Caramunich II

0.2 g/L Centennial (8.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Centennial (8.7% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Centennial (8.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Centennial (8.7% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 16C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Notes: 10Min Addition is cube hops

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Edit: I have fallen in love with brewmate :wub:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/7/12)

Rauchroggenweiss

25L

5kg Weyermann wheat
1.25kg caramel rye
.5kg smoked malt

Czech saaz to 16ibu
Wy3638
Slow sparge, to say the least.

Goomba


----------



## vykuza (29/7/12)

A quick Aussie Lager today.

90% pilsner malt
10% sugar
a smidge of Carafa T2 for colour
1.045 mashed at 63.5c
15IBUs of Pride of Ringwood at 60 minutes.

Grouse!


----------



## The Village Idiot (29/7/12)

The Village Idiot said:


> First shot at a AG Brown Ale, any thoughts/comments appreciated.
> 
> 
> Brown Eyed Girl
> ...




Kegged and drinking very well, will sub the JW Ale for MO,up the Crystal a tad and add some Brown Malt in the next batch. Still a very good drop.


Peter


----------



## Nick JD (29/7/12)

*Stonelager*
German Pilsner (Pils)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 17.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.600
Total Hops (g): 45.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.1
Bitterness (IBU): 37.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Pilsner (97.22%)
0.100 kg Melanoidin (2.78%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Hallertau Aroma Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
25.0 g Hallertau Aroma Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 12C with Saflager S-189


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (29/7/12)

Will knock this out first thing, then another grain bill like the Centennial recipie but a number of small frequent late hop additions.........

*Hallertau Rice Lager*
Australian Lager

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 3.4 (EBC): 6.6
Bitterness (IBU): 18.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Pale Malt (80%)
1.000 kg Flaked Rice (20%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Hallertau Aroma Pellet (8.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Hallertau Aroma Pellet (8.1% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 63C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Saflager S-189


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## black_labb (29/7/12)

Brewed an oatmeal stout the other day. Should have brewed it in the summer for winter but I'm sure it will be enjoyed

Oatmeal Stout

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.635
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.38 %
Colour (SRM): 36.3 (EBC): 71.5
Bitterness (IBU): 32.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.100 kg Maris Otter Malt (72.76%)
0.350 kg Malted Oats (6.21%)
0.350 kg Golden Naked Oats (6.21%)
0.300 kg Biscuit (5.32%)
0.300 kg Black Malt (5.32%)
0.235 kg Chocolate (4.17%)

Hop Bill
----------------
30.0 g Spalter select Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
30.0 g Spalter select Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Step mash from 68C upwards for 70 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with 


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## bradsbrew (30/7/12)

Gotta love RDO's

*30-07-12 The Sky PA is Falling*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.900
Total Hops (g): 157.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.68 %
Colour (SRM): 10.4 (EBC): 20.5
Bitterness (IBU): 72.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 82
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Oakey Malt (84.75%)
0.350 kg Wheat Malt (5.93%)
0.300 kg Munich I (5.08%)
0.150 kg Crystal 90 (2.54%)
0.100 kg Chocolate, Pale (1.69%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.7% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Warrior Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
11.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.5 g/L)
11.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.5 g/L)
11.0 g Motueka Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)
11.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)
8.0 g Warrior Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## sponge (3/8/12)

Prepping everything this afternoon for a Landlord inspired brew

97% MO
3% Dark Xtal

EKG @ FWH
Styrians @ cube

1.046 - 67'C mash
35IBU

WLP005


----------



## Nick JD (3/8/12)

*Amarillo & Cascade AAA*
American Amber Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 17.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.040
Total Hops (g): 75.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 15.2 (EBC): 29.9
Bitterness (IBU): 34.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (86.63%)
0.400 kg Caramunich III (9.9%)
0.100 kg Melanoidin (2.48%)
0.040 kg Roasted Barley (0.99%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
45.0 g Amarillo Pellet (9.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Coopers Bottle Yeast


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jyo (4/8/12)

I need a quick keg filler. Just a touch too dark for a blonde, but who cares! 

Date Blonde Ale August 2012
Blonde Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.100
Total Hops (g): 52.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 6.5 (EBC): 12.8
Bitterness (IBU): 21.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
2.300 kg Galaxy Malt (56.1%)
1.500 kg Vienna (36.59%)
0.300 kg Date syrup @ 10 minutes (7.32%)

Hop Bill
----------------
42.0 g Cascade Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 17C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## winkle (4/8/12)

Tomorrow a Biere D'Gard....
this crappy cold weather has to be good for something <_< 

Hogshead Biere de Gard #2 
Biere de Garde 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 32.13 l 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.86 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 84.8 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
12.15 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 70.8 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 15.7 % 
0.50 kg Abbey (Weyermann) (40.0 EBC) Grain 4 7.9 % 
0.06 kg Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC) Grain 5 0.9 % 
0.30 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 6 4.7 % 
30.00 g Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 21.9 IBUs 
0.29 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
15.00 g Strisslespalt [4.00 %] - Aroma Steep 10.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg SafLager German Lager (DCL/Fermentis #S-189) [23.66 ml] Yeast 10 - 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 11 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.064 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.7 % 
Bitterness: 21.9 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 22.8 EBC


----------



## sponge (4/8/12)

sponge said:


> Prepping everything this afternoon for a Landlord inspired brew
> 
> 97% MO
> 3% Dark Xtal
> ...



Cleaned and packed up.

Should hopefully be fermenting it in the next couple of days with a bit of yeast slurry from a porter.

Ended up with EKG & Styrians in the cube, since the last bitter I made was all styrians. 



Sponge


----------



## manticle (5/8/12)

English bitter august 2012

Type:	All grain	Size:	22 liters
Color:	17 HCU (~10 SRM) 
Bitterness:	45 IBU
OG:	1.055	
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	5.6% v/v (4.4% w/w)
Grain:	5kg maris
250g biscuit
250g heritage crystal 

Mash: 70% efficiency,
TEMP: 55/62/68/72/78
TIME: 5/15/45/10/10 
Boil:	90 minutes	, SG 1.038	32 liters
Hops:	20g Challenger (6.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Challenger (6.5% AA, 20 min.)
20g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Challenger (aroma)
10g Kent Goldings (aroma)

Small reduction of 2 L of wort to 600 mL 

1469

3g Cacl2 
4gCaSO4
to mash and boil


----------



## PhantomEasey (5/8/12)

Having a crack at an Irish Red Ale, based on the 'better red than dead' recipe posted by Fatgodzilla. 


*Irish Red Ale 01* (Irish Red Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 18.6 (EBC): 36.6
Bitterness (IBU): 26.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

58.33% Maris Otter Malt
28.77% Munich I
5.75% Carared
4.71% Crystal 120
2.43% Roasted Barley

1.3 g/L Fuggles (4.6% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L East Kent Golding (4.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale

Notes: 8/4/2012 4:01:11 PM : Recipe based on http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=709

23L scaled to 18L


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Fourstar (5/8/12)

Partigyle session today. First runnings only for a flavoursome Belgian Tripel and the second runnings for a hoppy Belgian table ier.

Both using Wyeast Trappist High Gravity strain :icon_cheers: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Tripel
Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Tripel
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 33.57 l
Estimated OG: 1.109 SG
Estimated Color: 5.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
5.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
10.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 3 90.9 % 
20.00 g Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] - First Wort 6 Hop 4 9.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Styrian Goldings [3.40 %] - First Wort 6 Hop 5 6.4 IBUs 
10.50 g Magnum [14.40 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 6 14.3 IBUs 
10.00 g Styrian Goldings [3.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787 Yeast 8 - 
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 9 9.1 % 


Mash Schedule: Braden Stepmash
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Dough in Add 31.84 l of water at 60.3 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Maltose Heat to 63.0 C over 4 min 63.0 C 30 min 
Dextrinization Heat to 70.0 C over 4 min 70.0 C 40 min 
mashout Heat to 73.0 C over 4 min 73.0 C 10 min 




BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Belgian Hoppy Table Bier
Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Specialty Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 33.57 l
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 12.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type  # %/IBU 
5.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
5.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
3.25 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 3 78.3 % 
0.50 kg Victory Malt (25.0 SRM) Grain 4 12.0 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 5 4.8 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 6 2.4 % 
0.10 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 7 2.4 % 
10.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 8 19.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Styrian Goldings [3.40 %] - Boil 20.0 mi Hop 9 7.6 IBUs 
20.00 g Styrian Goldings [3.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Braden Stepmash
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Dough in Add 13.80 l of water at 60.1 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Maltose Heat to 63.0 C over 4 min 63.0 C 30 min 
Dextrinization Heat to 70.0 C over 4 min 70.0 C 40 min 
mashout Heat to 73.0 C over 4 min 73.0 C 10 min


----------



## DarkFaerytale (5/8/12)

Bostons czech pils

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=651


----------



## tricache (8/8/12)

Got the itch after bottling my IPA (which I still think looks like muddy water :lol: ) and while shopping for dinner I saw Tooheys cans on sale for $9 :lol:

Probably the most boring beer I have put down but also the cheapest.

1 x Tooheys Special Lager
1kg of Dex (left over from my bulk purchase)
Coopers Yeast (from a few cans ago)

A basic "Lazy Day Lager" for summer


----------



## warra48 (8/8/12)

Put this one down today.

It's a sort of Blonde or Summer Ale, but the colour is way too deep. Don't really care, so long as it tastes good, as it won't be entered into a comp. Didn't have much option, as I'm really low on base malt until I see MHB in a couple of weeks time. Also, cleared out the last of some hops for bittering.

Hit all my target figures pretty spot on.
24 litres into the fermenter at OG 1.046.

3000.0 g Munich, Light (Joe White) (21.0 EBC) Grain 4 70.6 % 
1100.0 g Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5 25.9 % 
100.0 g Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 6 2.4 % 
50.0 g Crystal Malt - Light (120.0 EBC) Grain 7 1.2 % 
14.0 g First Gold [7.90 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 8 13.0 IBUs 
9.5 g Challenger [7.90 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 9 8.8 IBUs 
15.0 g Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 10 2.2 IBUs 
10.0 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 12 1.9 IBUs 
10.0 g Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 14 0.5 IBUs 
10.0 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 11 -
3.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 13 - 
1.0 pkg Whitbread Ale (Wyeast Labs #1099) Jar of slurry from previous batch.


----------



## black_labb (8/8/12)

Brewed a belgian pale yesterday

2kg JW Pale ale
1.5kg vienna
1kg Marris otter
200g melanoiden
150g abbey
100g spec B
100g carawheat


30g spalter select (5.6%AA) @60
30g styrian goldings (3.4%AA) into the cube

Did a bit of a step mash 
og should be about 1052, ibu~26


I'm planning on fermenting it on 3787 and making use of the healthy yeast (either krausen or cake) for a dubble and possibly more


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (8/8/12)

Gonna get a bit experimental later......

OG 1035

75% bb ale 
25% rolled oats 
EKG to 20 ibu @ 30mins

mash at 65C 60mins 

Nottingham yeast


----------



## OneEye (8/8/12)

Wanted to enter a few beers into competition for the first time and am starting proceedings with this...

Brewed this today and is already tasting promising

Silver Lining Vanilla Porter - 19L

BIAB 45min @66C then left for another 10min while it ramped up to boil - my version of a mash out

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.00 kg Golden Promise (Simpsons) (3.9 EBC) Grain 36.9 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 36.9 % 
0.40 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 7.4 % 
0.34 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 6.3 % 
0.23 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
0.23 kg Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (847.1 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
0.23 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
60.00 g Target [5.60 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 29.1 IBUs 
7.09 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 2.9 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale US-05 Yeast 
4.00 Items Vanilla Bean (Secondary 7.0 days) Spice 


US-05 for two weeks @ 19C

Add 4 vanilla beans (sliced open and scraped out) to primary for one week then keg!

Looking forward to this one! (First recipe posted in this thread too!)


----------



## sponge (9/8/12)

Milling grains today for a brew after work tomorrow.

Based on the LFPA recipe but using GP since I have a fair bit of it laying around and leaving the hopping simple so I can watch the footy upstairs during mash/boil.

70% GP
20% Light munich
5% wheat
5% carapils

EKG & Cascade @ FWH - I just prefer using FWH over 60min additions.
Cascade & Chinook @ cube

1.055
45IBU

WLP051

EDIT: May even use the WLP008 I have on hand since I haven't used it yet... time shall tell.


----------



## Barley Belly (10/8/12)

Just bottled my first Hefe :icon_cheers: 

Recipe: 101 Banane Weizen
Brewer: Barley Belly
Asst Brewer: Billy the Brew Dog
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.50 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.47 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated Color: 15.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 12.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 55.6 % 
1.35 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 30.0 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.0 EBC) Grain 4 3.3 % 
0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 6 11.1 % 
2.00 tsp Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
2.00 tsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 75.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
0.50 kg Rice Hulls (Mash 0.0 mins) Other 5 - 
1.0 pkg Belgian Abbey Yeast (Wyeast Labs #1214) Yeast 9 - 
15.00 g Hallertauer Perle [8.30 %] - Boil 40.0 m Hop 7 12.3 IBUs

Single infusion, batch sparge, no chill, OG 1049, FG 1007, 8 days primary @ 20deg


----------



## sponge (10/8/12)

sponge said:


> Milling grains today for a brew after work tomorrow.
> 
> Based on the LFPA recipe but using GP since I have a fair bit of it laying around and leaving the hopping simple so I can watch the footy upstairs during mash/boil.
> 
> ...



All cubed up. Ended up with just EKG @ FWK, and at 1.056.

Preeeeetty excited for it.


----------



## DJR (10/8/12)

Not quite a proper Pils but should be OK... just got a fresh bag of Weyermann Pils from Pat this arvo, first time I have bought a full bag of weyermann pils after all this time AG brewing. On the boil now, when it's done will chill it with the whirlpool immersion chiller, and pitch slurry from the Helles I have going  

Recipe: Wey Pils
Brewer: DJR
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.0 l
Post Boil Volume: 21.7 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.0 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.0 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 9.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.8 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 89.7 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 2 5.1 % 
0.15 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 3 3.8 % 
0.05 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 4 1.3 % 
35.0 g Saaz US [5.60 %] - Boil 50.0 min Hop 5 24.2 IBUs 
20.0 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.50 %] - Boil Hop 6 8.6 IBUs 
4.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
1.0 pkg Munich Lager II (Wyeast Labs #2352PC) Yeast 8 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 3.90 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.5 l of water at 72.5 C 66.7 C 60 min 
Mash OUt Add 3.0 l of water at 99.0 C 72.0 C 40 min


----------



## PhantomEasey (13/8/12)

Knocked out a German Pils/Wheat kinda thing to use up some leftovers yesterday. Plan is to pitch with the slurry from an Oktoberfest that's just starting it's second week in the FV. Let it lager in the keg fridge (still building, this should get my arse into gear!) until required in October.


*Pils Wheat Thing* (Oktoberfest/Marzen)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 27.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

52.63% Pilsner
27.7% Wheat Malt
12.74% Munich I
6.93% Vienna

1.8 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5.5% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 10C with Wyeast 2633 - Octoberfest Lager Blend


Notes: Pitch onto WYeast Oktobetfest Blend (5/7/12) yeastcake from Oktoberfest 1

SG = 1059 (dilute prior to fermentation with ~2.7L cooled boiled water for OG=1050)

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (16/8/12)

Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout this Saturday starting midday. Recipe up as soon as I've finished tweaking it.
A metric shitload of wheat malts are going into this muther  
This Christmas is going to be black.


----------



## sponge (16/8/12)

Getting a stone & wood inspired brew on tomorrow afternoon and cracking grains/getting water ready this afternoon for an easy drinker for some mates and the mrs.

60% ale & pils mix (had half a sack of each and mixed it into a grain storer since I needed one for a full sack)
38% wheat
2% caramalt (just becase I only have a little bit left)

1.045

25IBU galaxy flowers @ cube
another 30g for dry hopping

WLP051 @ 18'C


Sponge


----------



## winkle (16/8/12)

Belgian Imperial Choc Stout

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
0.40 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 1 4.3 % 
3.60 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 38.3 % 
3.10 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 33.0 % 
0.85 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 4 9.0 % 
0.55 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 5 5.9 % 
0.20 kg Wheat, Torrified (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6 2.1 % 
0.70 kg Brown Sugar, Light (15.8 EBC) Sugar 7 7.4 % 
60.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 62.5 IBUs 
0.25 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
25.00 g Pacific Gem [15.00 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) [124.21 ml] Yeast 11 - 
1.06 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) 

Single infusion, batch sparge.
Est ABV 10.2%
Will probably change the late hopping this batch and load it up with cacao nibs.


----------



## Cocko (16/8/12)

Planned for Saturday with Spiesy;

First BAIPA:


----------



## brettprevans (18/8/12)

tomorrows offering to the brew gods (providing weather clears up in melb)

*Juniper Rye Bock*
40L batch
9kg Munich
3kg Pils
2kg Rye
1kg dark crystal
rice hulls
100g juniper berries in the mash
mash schedule: 15 @ 40C, 15 @ 54C, 15 @64C, 15 @ 78C, mashout @ 88C
115g Halletau @ 90
115g juniper @ 90
any lager yeast.i might use danish or octoberfest
should be 7.2%, 25 IBU

*Swedish Smoke Ale Gyle*
run a 20L gyle off the back of the above. whilst boiling above beer add to mash:
500g buscuit
500g melanoidan
1kg smoke malt
mash 60min @ 68C. 

10g UK Challanger @ 60
50g Juniper @ 60
65g Fuggles @ 10g
50g juniper @ 0
scottish yeast
should be about 25IBU abd 5%


----------



## Fourstar (18/8/12)

preparing my palate for my upcoming trip to the states. B) 

Lupulin Overdrive APA 
American Amber Ale 
Type: All Grain Date: 18/08/2012 
Batch Size (fermenter): 35.00 l Brewer: 
Boil Size: 46.05 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Stainless Kegs (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 38.48 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 33.00 l Est Mash Efficiency 71.9 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0 


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
10.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 87.7 % 
0.70 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 4 6.1 % 
0.70 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 5 6.1 % 
30.00 g calypso [12.80 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 6 27.9 IBUs 
50.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.60 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 23.9 IBUs 
50.00 g Summit [16.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 20.1 IBUs 
50.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 10 - 
40.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.067 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.019 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.4 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 71.9 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 10.9 SRM 

Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Dough in Add 36.15 l of water at 60.2 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Maltose Heat to 63.0 C over 4 min 63.0 C 30 min 
Dextrinization Heat to 70.0 C over 4 min 70.0 C 40 min 
mashout Heat to 73.0 C over 4 min 73.0 C 10 min 

Sparge Step: Fly sparge with 22.31 l water at 75.6 C 


Brew to 35L - 56IBU 1.052 OG @ 45L post boil water down.
6g CaCl2 boil
10g CaSO4 mash


----------



## randyrob (18/8/12)

*Langler Pale Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 7.7 (EBC): 15.2
Bitterness (IBU): 39.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

92.5% Maris Otter Malt
5% Wheat Malt
2.5% Caramunich II

0.9 g/L Hopburst Blend (Amarillo, Cascade, Centenial, Simcoe) (9.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Hopburst Blend (Amarillo, Cascade, Centenial, Simcoe) (9.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Hopburst Blend (Amarillo, Cascade, Centenial, Simcoe) (9.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Hopburst Blend (Amarillo, Cascade, Centenial, Simcoe) (9.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle (18/8/12)

Double batch of wee heavy with Vitalstatistix tomorrow

14 kg Simpsons Maris
100g EKG (5% AA)@60

Cal Chloride to mash and boil.

1728 yeast

TEMP: 55/67/72/78
TIME: 5/60/10/10

3.5 hour boil

Reduce 4 L to 400 mL and add back to boil

1728 yeast

Looking for about 47 L at 1080.


----------



## Bizier (18/8/12)

My Riled Up Mild Rye
Batch Size (fermenter): 66.0 l 
Bottling Volume: 60.0 l
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 38.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.4 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.00 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
4.0 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 3 36.0 % 
3.0 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 27.0 % 
1.0 kg Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC) Grain 5 9.0 % 
1.0 kg Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (69.0 EBC) Grain 6 9.0 % 
1.0 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC) Grain 7 9.0 % 
1.0 kg Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (19.7 EBC) Grain 8 9.0 % 
0.1 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 9 0.9 % 
30.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 17.5 IBUs 
50.00 g Tettnang [3.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 1.5 IBUs 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 12 - 


A multigrain spec fest mild to use with 1187 and 1469 and perhaps coopers yeast.
I botched the mash, going in too thick and cold and not getting the pump moving, ended up having to significantly thin out and my HERMS is toiling away, so hopefully the amount of spec malt will retain a lot of body, but I might have to dilute it if I decide it is worth entering in the the ANHC comp, and hopefully it is still tasty. We will see


----------



## Bizier (18/8/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> tomorrows offering to the brew gods (providing weather clears up in melb)
> 
> *Juniper Rye Bock*
> [...]
> ...


Did you eat those mushrooms that came up with the rain? You have the funk going there. If that does not appease the gods, they are not worth offering to.


----------



## Fourstar (18/8/12)

Barley Belly said:


> Just bottled my first Hefe :icon_cheers:
> 
> Recipe: 101 Banane Weizen
> Brewer: Barley Belly
> ...



strange lookin hefe BB. crystal malt, dex and Belgian Abbey yeast? more like an under gravity wheat based dubbel.

Wyeast Weihenstephan 3068, get on to it.


----------



## brettprevans (18/8/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> tomorrows offering to the brew gods (providing weather clears up in melb)
> 
> *Juniper Rye Bock*
> 40L batch
> ...


Crushed grain and juniper. Can't tell u how good the juniper.smells and tastes. It's gin essence and my brew room smells awesome


----------



## Barley Belly (19/8/12)

Fourstar said:


> strange lookin hefe BB. crystal malt, dex and Belgian Abbey yeast? more like an under gravity wheat based dubbel.
> 
> Wyeast Weihenstephan 3068, get on to it.



Didn't really know what style to call it. To be honest I don't think I've actually brewed to style ever.

Don't follow the trends. Start the mofos  

But it sure does taste nice :chug:


----------



## Yob (19/8/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Can't tell u how good the juniper.smells and tastes.



Of course there juniper berries.. they come from a juniper bush!!


----------



## jyo (19/8/12)

After a weekend of kids birthday parties and then a gathering with the outlaws on the cards today, it'll be good to crank this out tonight.
No Golden Promise, but it should be pretty tasty. 

Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.650
Total Hops (g): 77.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 11.1 (EBC): 21.9
Bitterness (IBU): 36.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
4.100 kg Galaxy Malt (88.17%)
0.250 kg Aromatic Malt (5.38%)
0.200 kg Bairds Dark Crystal (4.3%)
0.100 kg Caraaroma (2.15%)

Hop Bill
----------------
27.0 g Willamette Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
25.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1318 - London Ale III


----------



## Fourstar (19/8/12)

Barley Belly said:


> But it sure does taste nice :chug:



... and thats the reason why we brew! B) 

Scale that bad boy up to 8% with a touch of carafa!


----------



## Barley Belly (19/8/12)

Fourstar said:


> ... and thats the reason why we brew! B)
> 
> Scale that bad boy up to 8% with a touch of carafa!



Was gunna try a dark version of it. Might just take your suggestion.

The only problem will be if it is as easy drinking as this one, that is 6%, I could get real messy real quick  

Could be an addition to the first world probs thread.

Cheers


----------



## Yob (19/8/12)

Hop Hop 'O' Lips - AIPA 

Original Gravity (OG): 1.078 (P): 18.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (P): 4.6
Alcohol (ABV): 7.85 %
Colour (SRM): 6.5 (EBC): 12.7
Bitterness (IBU): 85.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

50.96% Pale Ale Malt
12.74% Maris Otter Malt
12.74% Pilsner
12.74% Wheat Malt
6.37% Munich I
4.46% Cane Sugar

0.6 g/L Magnum (12.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (17.3 IBU)
1.5 g/L Centennial (10.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (20.03 IBU)
2.2 g/L Cascade (5.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (13 IBU)
1.7 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (12.81 IBU)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (12.81 IBU)
0.6 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (7.85 IBU)

0.9 g/L Cascade (2.6% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)
0.7 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (600ml)
1/2 tsp Citric Acid
Brewbrite 
Yeast Nutrient

Bloody love the HERMS rig

Step mashed, 63-40 min, 66-15 min, 72-15min, 78-10min
Fly Sparged

:icon_drunk:


----------



## Danielscott26 (19/8/12)

Im heading up to craftbrewer on tues to pick up my grains and hops for Dr Smurtos golden ale will be brewing it BIAB style on wednesday.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/8/12)

Got this cold conditioning atm.
Fukken hoppy red ale. 

23l BIAB no chill
67deg single infusion
78deg mashout
1057 OG

5kg maris otter
0.5kg carared
0.4kg wheat
70g carafa special T2

10g CTZ @ 60
10g cascade @ 10
10g centennial @ 10
10g chinook @ 10
10g amarillo @ 10

20g cascade @ cube
20g centennial @ cube
20g chinook @ cube
20g amarillo @ cube

CC hops after a week in primary:
9g nelson sauvin (leftovers)
25g cascade
25g amarillo
10g centennial
10g chinook

Notto yeast.


----------



## Batz (19/8/12)

Batz type Dunkel today

_50lt BM_
4.00 kg Weyermann Munich II 
5.00 kg Weyermann Munich I 0.35 Chocolate Malt 
0.30 kg Weyermann Carahell 
35.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker - Boil 60.0 min 
30.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker - Boil 30.0 min 
30.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker - Boil 0.0 min 
26.42 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) - 
13.21 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) - 
American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) - 
Brewbrite

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 11.5 IBUs


----------



## donburke (22/8/12)

small batch of a big beer tonight, and epic mayhem type of beer but on steroids

Recipe: THE HOOKERS BALUSTRADE
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 14.00 L 
Boil Size: 18.82 L
Estimated OG: 1.090 SG
Estimated Color: 27.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 80.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 64.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner Bohemium Floor Malted (Weyermann) Grain 72.00 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (2.5 EBC) Grain 16.00 % 
0.35 kg Crystal (Heritage) (150.0 EBC) Grain 5.60 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
0.15 kg Melanoiden Malt (70.0 EBC) Grain 2.40 % 
150.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (60 min) Hops 72.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Riwaka (D Saaz) [5.90 %] (5 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Riwaka (D Saaz) [5.90 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [8.50 %] (1 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Riwaka (D Saaz) [5.90 %] (Dry Hop 14 daysHops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Rasenmher Lager (Wyeast Labs #2252) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.25 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 17.00 L of water at 72.1 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.50 L of water at 99.4 C 75.5 C 


Notes:
------
fill 2 x 5.5 litre cubes

5 min additions onwards are done in 1 litre boil

ferment 11 litres with wy2252 @ 14 degrees ambient, harvested 19/8/12


----------



## hsb (22/8/12)

2 days off work coming up and I'm leaning towards using the WLP500 yeast cake currently sat under a Dubbel for a Triple - going to be drunk through most of October/November at this rate! I'm a victim of circumstance.

Think it'll be a Tripel Karmeliet inspired clone - barley, wheat, oats - recipe TBC, suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Hubert (22/8/12)

Brewed up a Belgian Saison today. First time using the MLT (esky conversion), had some issues but ended up hitting just above OG. Will be good to ferment out of the fermentation fridge in the lovely Nth Qld winter.


----------



## JDW81 (22/8/12)

Hubert said:


> Brewed up a Belgian Saison today. First time using the MLT (esky conversion), had some issues but ended up hitting just above OG. Will be good to ferment out of the fermentation fridge in the lovely Nth Qld winter.



Just ordered the grain for a hefeweizen.

50% Wheat 
32% Pilsner
18% Vienna

Hallertauer Mittelfreuh @ 60 minutes to 12 IBUs
Hallertauer Mittelfreuh @ 15 minutes to 2 IBUs

Wyeast 3638.

Perfect lawnmower beer.


----------



## black_labb (22/8/12)

Fermenting a belgian pale on 3787 right now and have a Dubbel in a cube. I'm trying to decide if I want to make a tripel or (another) belgian dark strong. Thinking I may just do both but I'm hesitant due to my tripel's never really turning out all that well. Guess it means I'll have to try again


----------



## yum beer (25/8/12)

Got this mashing at the moment

*2012 Pommy Bitter 25.8* (Special/Best/Premium Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 3.73 %
Colour (SRM): 7.4 (EBC): 14.6
Bitterness (IBU): 33.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

82.14% Galaxy
6.16% Crystal Pale
6.16% Vienna
4.93% Caramalt
0.62% Caraamber

0.6 g/L Target (10% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L East Kent Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L East Kent Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Styrian Golding (6.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with WLP005 - British Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## drew9242 (25/8/12)

In the middle of brewing a nearly smash pilsner. 

Wy pilsner
Some meloinden

Saaz to 40 ibu
20 min saaz 1.5g/l

Ferment with 2278. 

Single infusion mash. 

I'm just going to try single infusion and decotion mash and see the difference.


----------



## manticle (25/8/12)

Moving house so probably FWKs or nothing for me till I get set up.

Bottling 3 batches today and got another 5 in various stages of fermentation or conditioning so it's not all bad.

New place has a garage/shed too so all is right with the world.


----------



## vykuza (25/8/12)

Got a Berliner Weisse in the mash tun gettin' nasty.

1.035, 60% pilsner 40% wheat

Going for a super charged sour mash. Mashed at 50/63 and kept the lid off the esky mash tun to drop the temp to 40c and pitched a Wyeast 5335 lacto culture. Going to let it rip until morning and re-evaluate my life choices.

Kidding! 

Going to taste in the morning, if it's sour enough, going to boil it, failing that I'm out most of the day and will be boiling it tomorrow night.

Wish me luck!


----------



## brettprevans (26/8/12)

Nick R said:


> Got a Berliner Weisse in the mash tun gettin' nasty.
> 
> 1.035, 60% pilsner 40% wheat
> 
> ...


Read a good article a while back on berliners and other sours and all the diff ways to achieve sourness. Don't remember reading your way. Interesting and logical. Although throwing in 2 cups of crushed grain at 40C will do the job and less costly than a smakpak. Have fun.


----------



## vykuza (26/8/12)

Thanks CM2. The original plan was to do a normal mash/boil and then sour with the lacto in the fermenter. I didn't have much faith in the oomph the lacto smackpack might have, after some not so great storage and the general age of it. So I devised the method above.

I had a taste this morning before I went up the coast and it tasted like normal sweet wort. Came back 8 hours later and it's soured nicely. Once it gets in it's happy range it doesn't take long! 

Just finished the boil too. The boiling wort smelled like fakey apple pie, like a McDonalds apple pie. Very strange.


----------



## brettprevans (26/8/12)

Nick R said:


> Thanks CM2. The original plan was to do a normal mash/boil and then sour with the lacto in the fermenter. I didn't have much faith in the oomph the lacto smackpack might have, after some not so great storage and the general age of it. So I devised the method above.
> 
> I had a taste this morning before I went up the coast and it tasted like normal sweet wort. Came back 8 hours later and it's soured nicely. Once it gets in it's happy range it doesn't take long!
> 
> Just finished the boil too. The boiling wort smelled like fakey apple pie, like a McDonalds apple pie. Very strange.


A good small will give good results. Used wyeast roselare a few times. Great results. It's just a bit hit and miss with multi strain blends if you culture up as the diff strains multiple at diff rates. 

Enjoy. Love a sour beer over spring and summer. I'll be doing a gose soon.


----------



## Phoney (26/8/12)

What a constructive day.

Painted the roof (after a full day of grinding the old paint off yesterday), smoked some bacon and brewed this:



Recipe: Robust Vanilla Porter
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.91 l
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated FG: 1.014
Estimated ABV%: 7.0
Color: 33.5 SRM
IBU: 28.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
5.33 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) 
0.68 kg Munich Malt - 10L 
0.45 kg Crystal - Heritage (Medium)
0.34 kg Chocolate (Briess) ( 
0.23 kg Black (Patent) Malt 
32.23 g Challenger [8.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min
21.00 g Willamette [4.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min 
21.00 g EKG [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min 
1 Vanilla Bean - Boil 5.0 min
1.0 pkg Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) [124.21 ml]0

Mash @66C


If I cant taste the vanilla when it's fermented out, i'll scrape out another bean and chuck it in the fermenter for another 5 - 7 days.


----------



## brettprevans (26/8/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> What a constructive day.
> 
> Painted the roof (after a full day of grinding the old paint off yesterday), smoked some bacon and brewed this:
> 
> ...


 looks good. But yes you'll need another bean in secondary (or more). Vanilla porters stouts etc are awesome. Plus u can add a bit of bourbon for extra character


----------



## Phoney (26/8/12)

Thanks cm2.

How much bourbon would you say? (I have about 20L in the fermenter)


----------



## felon (26/8/12)

Getting ready for a morning session of an American Double IPA


Pliny The Elder

Dates
Date Brewed: 27 Aug 2012 Date Racked: 27 Aug 2012
Date Packaged: 27 Aug 2012 Date Ready: 27 Aug 2012


Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
14C-India Pale Ale(IPA)-Imperial IPA

Minimum OG: 1.070 SG Maximum OG: 1.090 SG
Minimum FG: 1.010 SG Maximum FG: 1.020 SG
Minimum IBU: 60 IBU Maximum IBU: 120 IBU
Minimum Color: 15.8 EBC Maximum Color: 29.5 EBC


Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 66.00 l Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 66.00 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 57.00 l Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 57.00 l
Target Volume Transferred: 44.00 l Actual Volume Transferred: 44.00 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 44.00 l Actual Volume At Pitching: 44.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 42.00 l Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 42.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.056 SG Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: -No Record-
Target OG: 1.070 SG Actual OG: -No Record-
Target FG: 1.014 SG Actual FG: -No Record-
Target Apparent Attenuation:: 78.8 % Actual Apparent Attenuation: 0.0 %
Target ABV: 7.5 % Actual ABV: 0.0 %
Target ABW: 5.8 % Actual ABW: 0.0 %
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 173.2 IBU Actual IBU: 298.1 IBU
Target Color (using Morey): 14.9 EBC Actual Color: 14.9 EBC
Target Mash Efficiency: 78.0 % Actual Mash Efficiency: 0.0 %
Target Fermentation Temp: 18 degC Actual Fermentation Temp: 18 degC


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
UK Simpsons Golden Promise 14.29 kg 87.0 % 6.1 In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich II 0.657 kg 4.0 % 4.3 In Mash/Steeped
German Caramel Pils 0.657 kg 4.0 % 0.2 In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Corn Sugar/Dextrose (Dry) 0.821 kg 5.0 % 0.0 Start Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
US Columbus(Tomahawk) 13.9 % 210 g 126.8 Loose Pellet Hops 90 Min From End
US Columbus(Tomahawk) 13.9 % 45 g 23.1 Loose Pellet Hops 45 Min From End
US Simcoe 12.6 % 59 g 23.3 Loose Pellet Hops 30 Min From End
US Simcoe 12.6 % 151 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
US Centennial 10.9 % 59 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
US Columbus(Tomahawk) 13.9 % 59 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops In Fermenter
US Centennial 10.9 % 59 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops In Fermenter
US Simcoe 12.6 % 59 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops In Fermenter
US Columbus(Tomahawk) 13.9 % 15 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped
US Centennial 10.9 % 15 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped
US Simcoe 12.6 % 15 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Whirlfloc Tablet 2 g In Boil


Yeast
Wyeast 1056-American Ale


Water Profile
Target Profile: No Water Profile Chosen
Mash pH: 5.2
pH Adjusted with: Unadjusted

Total Calcium (ppm): 15 Total Magnesium (ppm): 5
Total Sodium (ppm): 14 Total Sulfate (ppm): 10
Total Chloride(ppm): 28 Total Bicarbonate (ppm): 0


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (67C/152F)

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 67 degC 60


Mash Notes


----------



## raven19 (27/8/12)

*Bo Pils *brewed at Nige's on Saturday.

95 Best Pils
3 Melanoiden
2 Caramunich2

1056og
41ibu (magnum/target for main bittering, with saaz 2g/l at 0min and 20min)

65 Mash 90 mins

White Labs 'Super X' lager yeast planned - will be my first time using this particular yeast.


----------



## winkle (28/8/12)

This one either Friday evning or Saturday morning,

Burton XH-ale 
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l
Boil Size: 29.01 l 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 24.74 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 17.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 86.3 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.60 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 41.4 % 
2.60 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 41.4 % 
0.70 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 11.1 % 
0.20 kg Carafa III (1034.3 EBC) Grain 4 3.2 % 
0.18 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 5 2.9 % 
86.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 42.2 IBUs 
42.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 7 15.8 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Nottingham (Danstar #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast 8 - 
58.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.072 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.6 % 
Bitterness: 58.0 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 38.7 EBC 

Probably should have brewed this mutha a few months back  
Never mind - I'm putting down a Rootin' Saison and a hefe for spring swilling, just as soon as kegs become available.
_(Note to self; drink up!)_


----------



## warra48 (28/8/12)

Just pitched the yeast in this one brewed this arvo:

It's an Ale of some sort, you work out if it fits a style, if that's your bag, I don't care.

5000.0 g Munich, Light (Joe White) 
250.0 g Crystal, Dark (Joe White) 
30.0 g Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) 
30.0 g First Gold [7.90 %] - First Wort 60.0 min 25.8 IBUs 
25.0 g Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min 2.1 IBUs 
20.0 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min 3.4 IBUs 
5.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) 
1.0 pkg Whitbread Ale (Wyeast Labs #1099) Container of slurry harvested from previous batch.

25 litres into the fermenter.
OG 1.050
29.5 EBC, 31.3 IBU


----------



## Adam Howard (28/8/12)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Saison
Brewer: Adam
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Saison
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 57.88 l
Post Boil Volume: 48.88 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 46.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 45.90 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 4.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 25.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 71.5 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 45.0 % 
4.50 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 2 45.0 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 10.0 % 
80.00 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 19.2 IBUs 
40.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop 5 6.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Aroma Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) [50.28 Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 10.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.00 l of water at 64.9 C 55.0 C 10 min 
Mash Step Add 12.00 l of water at 80.4 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 16.00 l of water at 97.1 C 76.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 25.89 l water at 75.6 C


Going to split this batch. One half will get the 3711 Saison strain and the other half will be 100% Brett B fermentation. Both should be excellent (and DRY) come summer!


----------



## mje1980 (29/8/12)

Brewing a belgian wit tomorrow. Been a long time since i brewed one, and this one will be my first with raw wheat. What a bitch that is to mill!!

Wit am i doing?

53.2% BEST pilz
31.9% JW raw wheat
10.6% JW wheat malt
4.3% Quick oats

Willamette 60

Wyeast forbidden fruit ( cant remember the number )

5g each crushed coriander seeds, dried orange peel

50c-15mins, 67c-90mins, 72c-15 mins

1.047
17 IBU


----------



## mje1980 (31/8/12)

Porter

77.5% MO
9.7% Light crystal
3.9% Spec B
1.9% Special roast
3.9% Pale choc
3.1% Black 

Willamette 60
EKG 15

67c mash

1.051
38.6

Don't normally go this bitter, but im trying a bit more bitterness in this one.


----------



## Nick JD (31/8/12)

*Cascade Red IIPA* (Imperial IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.076 (P): 18.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 7.83 %
Colour (SRM): 16.2 (EBC): 31.9
Bitterness (IBU): 75.4 (Average)

82.55% Pale Ale Malt
9.43% Cane Sugar
7.08% Carabohemian
0.94% Roasted Barley

2.5 g/L Target (10% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
3.6 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## brettprevans (31/8/12)

Tomorrow. Version 3 of Dr smurtos pride of Mt torrens. Hopefully this batch doesn't get smashed or frozen and I can send him a bottle. 

Double batch of this

2.15 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.97 %
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.78 %
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.78 %
0.24 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 5.47 %
8.00 gm Magnum [15.50 %] (60 min) Hops 16.2 IBU
30.00 gm pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (15 min) Hops 15.8 IBU
40.00 gm Pride of ringwood [9.00 %] (0 min) Hops -
5.00 gm CaCO3
5.00 gm NaCl
10.00 gm CaSO4
American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale
20L
OG 1.046
IBU 32
EBC 18

Then add 2kg of wheat, 350g caraaroma to run and run a 20L gyle
20g galaxy @60
20g galaxy @ 30
20g galaxy @ 15
20g galaxy @ 5
5.00 gm CaCO3
5.00 gm CaSO4


----------



## drew9242 (1/9/12)

Trying my hand at a triple decoction. Early start, about to do the acid rest. I'm just using the triple decoction lager steps in beersmith. But extended the dextrinization step to 30 mins.


----------



## tricache (3/9/12)

Coopers Kits on Sale at Coles :super: 

1 x Coopers Real Ale
1 x Coopers Enhancer 1
20g x Amarillo Hops

Something nice and simple for summer since my Tooheys kit has a funky smell to it which is taking forever to go away, should be good in about Feb :lol:


----------



## Nick JD (7/9/12)

*Galaxy Pils* (German Pilsner (Pils))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 4.3 (EBC): 8.5
Bitterness (IBU): 21.4 (Average)

98.59% Pilsner
1.41% Caramunich III

0.8 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 12C with Wyeast 2001 - Urquell Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mxd (7/9/12)

plan for Sunday at Melbourne brewers brew day



BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 64 l American Wheat
Brewer: Matt
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 74.16 l
Post Boil Volume: 66.56 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 64.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 64.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 9.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 48.0 % 
6.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 48.0 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 4 4.0 % 
30.00 g Citra [13.40 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 5 18.8 IBUs 
15.00 g Polyclar (Boil 0.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
25.00 g Citra [13.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
3.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 8 - 
30.00 g Citra [13.40 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 12.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 38.50 l of water at 59.0 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Alpha Add -0.00 l of water at 63.0 C 63.0 C 40 min 
Beta Add 0.00 l of water at 67.0 C 67.0 C 15 min 
Add some water Add 8.34 l of water at 72.0 C 72.0 C 0 min 
Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water at 72.0 C 72.0 C 5 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 40.84l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
th 0 minute is as I no chill so have calculated IBU aaption of the hop as if it was a 10 min addition

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bullsneck (8/9/12)

*BOAB Fuller's London Porter*
Brown Porter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.594
Total Hops (g): 58.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.09 %
Colour (SRM): 48.3 (EBC): 95.2
Bitterness (IBU): 30.2 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 65

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.019 kg Simpsons Marris Otter (71.84%)
0.729 kg Simpsons Brown Malt (13.03%)
0.482 kg Simpsons Crystal (8.62%)
0.364 kg Simpsons Chocolate Malt (6.51%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
36.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
22.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
4.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Chalk (Calcium Carbonate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
2.3 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Sodium Bi-Carbonate @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.5 g Calcium Chloride @ 70 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 70 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g Sodium Bi-Carbonate @ 70 Minutes (Boil)
4.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
4.5 g BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 75 Minutes.
Fermented at 17C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Recipe: http://www.byo.com/component/resource/arti...pride-of-london

Mash
55 for 10, 63 for 45, 72 for 15, 78 for 15

Boil
65 mins

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bradsbrew (8/9/12)

First crack at a smoked beer last night

b]07.09.12 Uncle Rauchbeir[/b]
Not so Classic Rauchbier

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.350
Total Hops (g): 45.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 20.8 (EBC): 40.9
Bitterness (IBU): 29.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 79
Boil Time (Minutes): 120

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (37.38%)
2.000 kg Rauchmalt (37.38%)
0.500 kg Munich I (9.35%)
0.500 kg Special Roast (9.35%)
0.150 kg Peated Malt (2.8%)
0.100 kg Chocolate, Pale (1.87%)
0.100 kg Roasted Barley (1.87%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
45.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 15C with Wyeast 1007 - German Ale

*Notes*
Ferment half with wy1007
ferment other half with S04


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (8/9/12)

Knocking out this as i type

*Summer Saaz Lager* (Australian Light Lager)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.035 (P): 8.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.005 (P): 1.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.92 %
Colour (SRM): 2.1 (EBC): 4.1
Bitterness (IBU): 13.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

75% Pilsner
25% Cane Sugar

0.2 g/L Summer Saaz (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Summer Saaz (4.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Summer Saaz (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 16C with Saflager S-189


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Did this one last night as a bit of a cleanup of odd and ends:


*Wallaces American Amber*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 10.8 (EBC): 21.2
Bitterness (IBU): 64.1 (Average)

71% Pale Malt
13% Caramunich II
8% Carapils (Dextrine)
8% Wheat Malt

0.7 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Columbus (14.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.3% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Columbus (14.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with US-05 

Notes: 10min hop additions are cube hops


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jyo (8/9/12)

This one for tonight. 

Bsaaz Pils Sept 2012


Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.160
Total Hops (g): 85.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 32.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
9.000 kg Galaxy Malt (98.25%)
0.160 kg Melanoidin (1.75%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g B Saaz Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
20.0 g B Saaz Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g B Saaz Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 12C with Saflager W-34/70


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Spork (8/9/12)

*Big block APA* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 4.54 %
Colour (SRM): 6.4 (EBC): 12.6
Bitterness (IBU): 45.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

76% Maris Otter Malt
16% Wheat Malt
4% Caramalt
4% Munich I

0.9 g/L Zeus (13.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Cascade (5.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (5.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.9 g/L Zeus (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.1 g/L koppafloc @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bconnery (8/9/12)

Been a few months since I put something down so time for some brews for the warmer weather approaching. 

Recipe: NZPA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l 
Boil Size: 34.00 l
Bottling Volume: 26.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 18.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4200.00 g Pale Malt, Golden Promise Floor Malted ( Grain 1 91.3 % 
200.00 g Carabohemian (Weyermann) (200.0 EBC) Grain 2 4.3 % 
150.00 g Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 3 3.3 % 
50.00 g Amber Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (110.0 EBC) Grain 4 1.1 %
20.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 24.9 IBUs 
25.00 g Wai-iti [2.80 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 3.8 IBUs 
10.00 g Kohatu [6.80 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 3.7 IBUs
25.00 g Wai-iti [2.80 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 1.5 IBUs


----------



## NickB (8/9/12)

Well, seeing as the pub crawl wasn't happening for me today, I'm in the midst of this.... Thanks to King Brown for the hops from a couple of months back - they smell great as I'm measuring them out 


Recipe: American Wheat (NZ Version)
Style: 6D-Light Hybrid Beer-American Wheat/Rye Beer

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.034 SG
Expected OG: 1.043 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 4.2 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 29.5
Expected Color: 7.6 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 73.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 4.000 kg (50.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
Australian Wheat Malt 4.000 kg (50.0 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
NZ Motueka (B Saaz) Flowers (6.8 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 90 Min From End
NZ Motueka (B Saaz) Flowers (6.8 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
NZ Motueka (B Saaz) Flowers (6.8 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 5 Min From End
NZ Motueka (B Saaz) Flowers (6.8 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 5 g used In Mash
Calcium Chloride 5 g used In Mash
BrewBrite 5 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1272-American Ale II

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (64C/147F 90mins)
Step: Rest at 64 degC for 90 mins


----------



## Wolfman (8/9/12)

Just running this into the cube:

Brunswick Dunkel
Dunkelweizen

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 27.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.483
Total Hops (g): 34.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 22.3 (EBC): 43.9
Bitterness (IBU): 12.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.328 kg Wheat Malt (51.33%)
1.360 kg Pilsner (20.98%)
0.630 kg Vienna (9.72%)
0.400 kg Caramalt (6.17%)
0.375 kg Munich I (5.78%)
0.200 kg Smoked Malt (3.08%)
0.190 kg Midnight Wheat (2.93%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Spalt Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Spalt Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
4.0 g Spalt Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 55C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen

Notes
----------------


Mash:
52 deg for 30 min
63 deg for 45 min
70 deg for 20 min.

Sparge with 76 deg water. (79.6 deg)

Recipe Generated with BrewMate

Brewed this one yesterday:

Dunkelweizen V.1
Dunkelweizen

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 27.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.965
Total Hops (g): 30.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 22.2 (EBC): 43.7
Bitterness (IBU): 17.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.148 kg Wheat Malt (52.77%)
1.451 kg Maris Otter Malt (24.33%)
1.095 kg Pilsner (18.36%)
0.171 kg Roasted Barley (2.87%)
0.100 kg Midnight Wheat (1.68%)

Hop Bill
----------------
21.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
9.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 52C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen

Notes
----------------


Mash:
52 deg for 30 min
63 deg for 45 min
70 deg for 20 min.

Sparge with 76 deg water. (79.6 deg)


Recipe Generated with BrewMate

Can't wait for my first Dunkles to hit the taps!


----------



## bconnery (8/9/12)

English bitter to follow. Going back to a favourite specialty grain combo...

Recipe: 300 Bitter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l 
Boil Size: 34.00 l
Bottling Volume: 26.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.034 SG
Estimated Color: 21.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3000.00 g Pale Malt, Golden Promise Floor Malted ( Grain 1 90.9 % 
100.00 g Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC) Grain 3 3.0 % 
100.00 g Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (70 Grain 4 3.0 % 
100.00 g Amber Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (110.0 EBC) Grain 2 3.0 % 
30.00 g First Gold [7.90 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Challenger [7.70 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 27.9 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Craftbrewer English Ale Yeast 6 -


----------



## lukiferj (8/9/12)

Only an extract brew (Don't hate me, this is still very tasty). Third one of these so far and they are going down a treat with everyone. This one is getting put away for xmas.


Thunderstruck Pumpkin Ale
Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.650
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 14.4 (EBC): 28.4
Bitterness (IBU): 23.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.000 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Light (82.19%)
0.500 kg Crystal 120 (13.7%)
0.150 kg Wheat Malt (4.11%)

Hop Bill
----------------
60.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1700.0 g Roast Pumpkin @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Brew Cellar - Premium Ale

Notes
----------------
Pumpkin Pie Spice Recipe

Add the following to 1 cup of boiling water
4 teaspoons cinnamon
1 teaspoon ginger
1 teaspoon allspice
1 teaspoon nutmeg

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## spaced (8/9/12)

lukiferj said:


> Thunderstruck Pumpkin Ale



That recipe sounds great. How do you roast your pumpkin? (How long and at what temperature).


----------



## A3k (9/9/12)

making a lower alcohol APA today.

I've finally got my HERMS setup, and now using it for the second time. i'm experimenting with starting from room temp, and letting the HERMS get it to sac temp.
I really like how much it simplifies the start of the brew day, so i hope the results are as good as i'm hoping (batch 1 tastes good)

FALCONERS F-Light

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 46.67 l
Post Boil Volume: 36.40 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 33.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 32.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 16.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 84.8 %
Boil Time: 80 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
20.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
8.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
3.31 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 58.1 % 
1.46 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 4 25.6 % 
0.73 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5 12.8 % 
0.20 kg Carabohemian (Weyermann) (200.0 EBC) Grain 6 3.5 % 
6.00 g Falconers Flight [11.40 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 7 5.8 IBUs 
25.00 g Falconers Flight [11.40 %] - Boil 15.0 m Hop 8 11.9 IBUs 
38.00 g Falconers Flight [11.40 %] - Boil 5.0 mi Hop 9 7.3 IBUs 
1.02 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 4.9 mins) Fining 10 - 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 - 


Mash Schedule: Single infusion, Decoction Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5.69 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash Step Add 19.07 l of water at 16.6 C 15.0 C 0 min 
Mash In Heat to 70.0 C over 60 min 70.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 20 min 78.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 17.65l, 17.65l) of 82.0 C water
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tony (9/9/12)

Just mashed a Kolsch

100% BB pils

hopped with US grown hallertau.

And it smells damn fine !


----------



## lukiferj (9/9/12)

spaced said:


> That recipe sounds great. How do you roast your pumpkin? (How long and at what temperature).



I roast the pumpkin at about 180 degrees for 45 mins. Just until it start caramelizing. Seems to add a little sweetness.


----------



## chefeffect (9/9/12)

Never brewed a Kolsch before, so did some research and whacked this recipe together and she is down to 1.020 in three days, tastes great so far!

HOW IS KOLSCH SPALT?

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.03 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.71 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 19.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 17.80 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.51 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.4 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
34.22 l Pilsen, Czech Water 1 - 
3.25 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 2 77.4 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 11.8 % 
0.45 kg Munich 10L (Briess) (19.7 EBC) Grain 4 10.8 % 
35.00 g Select Spalt [4.75 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 21.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Select Spalt [4.75 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 7.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Kolsch Yeast 2 (Wyeast Labs #2575) [124. Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.20 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 33.60 l of water at 70.7 C 64.4 C 90 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Fermenting 16deg


----------



## Danwood (9/9/12)

American IPA for Vic Brew, combination of American and NZ hops.

Poor effeciency (61%) with previous batches. I've addressed this with a finer milling (BIAB, so not bothered with stuck sparges) and recirculating the mash.

1st run out with my LB pump....and it shat itself....F&#K !!! Took it apart, bit of crap in there, but still wouldn't work after cleaning. 

Any advice would be welcome, via PM so as not to clog the thread.

Anyway, I'm off to look for a download for the 'Benny Hill' music to play whilst I brew next time  

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: AIPA
Brewer: Dan & Richard
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.24 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.19 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 9.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 69.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 69.8 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name  Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 76.9 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (54.0 SRM) Grain 2 7.7 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (6.4 SRM) Grain 3 7.7 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 Grain 4 7.7 % 
28.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 5 18.3 IBUs 
21.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - First Wort 60. Hop 6 29.3 IBUs 
14.00 g Summit [16.80 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 12.4 IBUs 
11.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 3.2 IBUs 
14.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 1.7 IBUs 
14.00 g Summit [17.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 5.0 IBUs 
35.00 g Cascade Flowers [7.80 %] - Aroma Steep 0 Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
14.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Aroma Steep 0. Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 13 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 36.22 l of water at 71.8 C 68.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort


----------



## Danwood (9/9/12)

A3k said:


> making a lower alcohol APA today.
> 
> I've finally got my HERMS setup, and now using it for the second time. i'm experimenting with starting from room temp, and letting the HERMS get it to sac temp.
> I really like how much it simplifies the start of the brew day, so i hope the results are as good as i'm hoping (batch 1 tastes good)
> ...



I love it  . 

Why are brewers so punny ??

Funny puckers ! :lol:


----------



## mje1980 (10/9/12)

Brewing a helles today. First lager in a while. 

96.2% Best Pilz
3.8% Wey munich1


17g Super pride 60

63-30min, 72-30 min

1.045
17 IBU

Wyeast 2308 Munich lager.

Thought about a protein rest, but being a double batch i can only really do one step, otherwise i end up running out of room in the esky.


----------



## Bizier (10/9/12)

mje1980 said:


> Thought about a protein rest, but being a double batch i can only really do one step, otherwise i end up running out of room in the esky.


Come on, you know you want to whip your decoct out.


----------



## mje1980 (10/9/12)

Haha, im not game enough for that!. I step with boiling water. Too many steps and i run out of water and room!. Single batches in my esky tun are ok, but for a double its a tight fit. Need a heat stick, or a HERMS, or a BM!!


----------



## NickB (10/9/12)

Day off today, so pumping this out. Might get a second batch of something done if I have time....
Recipe: Blackout Schwarzbier
Style: 4C-Dark Lager-Schwarzbier

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG
Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.015 SG
Expected ABV: 4.6 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 27.4
Expected Color: 46.1 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 69.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Pale 7.000 kg (70.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 2.000 kg (20.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.450 kg (4.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Abbey Malt 0.300 kg (3.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.150 kg (1.5 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Mount Hood (4.5 % alpha) 90 g Loose Pellet Hops used First Wort Hopped

Other Ingredients
Calcium Chloride 5 g used In Mash
BrewBrite 5 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 2001-Urquell Lager

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Hochkurz mash (63-72-78)
Step: Rest at 63 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise by direct heating to 72 degC for 10 mins
Step: Rest at 72 degC for 30 mins
Step: Raise by direct heating to 78 degC for 10 mins
Step: Rest at 78 degC for 20 mins

Recipe Notes
Choc and CaraFa II crushed separately and added at mash-out for 20 mins as a colour addition only


----------



## waggastew (10/9/12)

Partial Mash Tooheys Old Clone, based on Tony's recipe (link below)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=41435

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.700
Total Hops (g): 10.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 17.5 (EBC): 34.5
Bitterness (IBU): 19.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
1.500 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Light (40.54%)
1.200 kg Pale Ale Malt (32.43%)
0.500 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (13.51%)
0.300 kg Crystal 120 (8.11%)
0.200 kg Chocolate, Pale (5.41%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes.
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1/4 tab Whirlfloc
Fermented at 12C with 1x Saflager W-34/70, 1x Saflager S23 (not much choice at the local HBS)

Notes
----------------
Pitched at 8degC, let rise to 10degC for main fermentation

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Cocko (12/9/12)

APA... probably too dark these days to be called an APA but it has evolved from one so still wears its title:


----------



## NickB (12/9/12)

Like it Cocko - who cares about colour?


----------



## Cocko (12/9/12)

NickB said:


> Like it Cocko - who cares about colour?



Yeah, its a good drop mate! Cheers :icon_cheers: 

Often wind it down to 5.8% with the grain bill, same hopping schedule and somehow it still works...

I think it is all about the 9-10% crystal and a truck load of centennial - as long as you have that, seems to be a cracker!


----------



## NickB (12/9/12)

Nice. Problem I have (and It's a First World Problem for sure!) is that in my software, I'm at 75% efficiency, but in 'real life', I'm around the 92-95% mark. Makes for a 'light Lager' that's somewhat more alcoholic than anticipated. IIPA's do benefit, though 


Cheers


----------



## mje1980 (13/9/12)

Got some time so whipping up an APA. 

92% best pilz
4% med crystal
4% munich

Centennial 60,30,3
Nugget at 3

1.055
40ibu


----------



## sponge (13/9/12)

Cocko said:


> APA... probably too dark these days to be called an APA but it has evolved from one so still wears its title:
> 
> View attachment 57104



Hey Cocko,

Do you find the MO and ~9% Crystal too chewy for the 25IBU's? 

Looks and sounds like a delicious recipe none the less. Love the cent/cas combo


----------



## Fish13 (13/9/12)

doing a munich lager today with a modified urn again  2v time


----------



## Cocko (13/9/12)

sponge said:


> Hey Cocko,
> 
> Do you find the MO and ~9% Crystal too chewy for the 25IBU's?
> 
> Looks and sounds like a delicious recipe none the less. Love the cent/cas combo




Nah, I no chill but keep my recipes with actual additions, easier than thinking about the 10 minute shift or whatever.

so in reality it would be about 32-36 IBU I reckon....

Oh Centennial :icon_drool2:


----------



## sponge (13/9/12)

Ahh touche.

I had a feeling it wouldve been due to NC'ing, but just thought I'd confirm either way. 

It may or may not have just been added to the 'to-brew' list


----------



## sponge (13/9/12)

And on a related note, I shall be getting everything ready this afternoon for brewing over the weekend.. Just means I can get up early and get onto brewing from Saturday, without having to worry about weighing/cracking grains, getting water ready, etc.

US Wheat

50% wheat
48% ale/pils mix (just have a tub of some left over pils and ale malts for use in various beers)
2% caramalt

Amarillo @ FWH & Cube to 20IBU

1272

Should be a nice quaffer for the warmer months ahead, as I still have a few other cubes to ferment first, so this won't be fermented for a month or so...


----------



## RobW (13/9/12)

Brewing a Belgian porter this Sunday.

This recipe: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=567

but using Leuven yeast. Should be interesting.


----------



## Fish13 (13/9/12)

whats everyones opinon of this??

*Givem hell fish*
Maibock/Helles Bock

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.700
Total Hops (g): 20.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.68 %
Colour (SRM): 8.6 (EBC): 17.0
Bitterness (IBU): 23.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.200 kg Munich I (46.81%)
2.200 kg Pilsner (46.81%)
0.300 kg Carahell (6.38%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Irish Moss @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with hellabock yeast


----------



## winkle (13/9/12)

Sometime in the next few days I'm brewing a double batch of Hefe-weizen and a Grisette.

Grisette D'Hogshead deux 
Saison_ (of sorts)_
Type: All Grain 
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l
Boil Size: 29.73 l 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 24.74 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 17.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 86.9 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.30 kg Pale Malt (Pils) (2.0 EBC) Grain 1 82.5 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (1.5 EBC) Grain 2 12.5 % 
0.20 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 3 5.0 % 
14.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 14.2 IBUs 
0.25 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
1.00 Cup Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 6 - 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Aroma Steep 10.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) [124.21 ml] Yeast 8 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 9 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.042 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.007 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.007 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % 
Bitterness: 14.2 IBUs Calories: 385.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 3.5 EBC 
Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge 

Filter it and you've got a bright, pale gold, slightly spiced and definately Belgian summer slammer.
_(out of munich for the Rootin' Saison dang it)
_


----------



## bradsbrew (13/9/12)

Supplying a few kegs for the work Chrissy party so I thought I should do a basic beer for the punters which is this one. The other two will be an AIPA and an english bitter.

*14-9-12 Work chrissy lagerale*
Freestyle

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.100
Total Hops (g): 135.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.54 %
Colour (SRM): 3.4 (EBC): 6.7
Bitterness (IBU): 22.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
9.000 kg Pale Malt (81.08%)
1.000 kg Munich I (9.01%)
0.600 kg Cane Sugar (5.41%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (4.5%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
90.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (1.4 g/L)
45.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Mash in at 30C and raise to 53C after 3 min raise to 63.5C for 60 Minutes then raise to 78C.
1 cube Fermented at 15C with Wyeast 1007 - German Ale
2 other cubes fermented at 12C with Wyeast 2024- Danish lager 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Northside Novice (14/9/12)

brewed another stone n wood special today, just about to pitch...

i am such a sucker for that pashionfruit thang 

*golden pash* (Australian Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 3.73 %
Colour (SRM): 3.1 (EBC): 6.1
Bitterness (IBU): 36.0 (Average)

50% Pale Malt
50% Wheat Malt

0.4 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## randyrob (14/9/12)

Nick JD said:


> *Galaxy Pils* (German Pilsner (Pils))
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
> ...




Yum! That looks like a nice Quaffer.


----------



## Fish13 (14/9/12)

Pop goes the kettle. Unless i can dodge something no brewing tonight.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/9/12)

northside novice said:


> brewed another stone n wood special today, just about to pitch...
> 
> i am such a sucker for that pashionfruit thang
> 
> ...



The bitterness you can get from galaxy is very harsh if used at 60mins. When I do a S&W style, all my additions are after 30mins. 90g usually always goes within 1/2 hr. and dry hop about 3 or 4 days before you bottle/keg.


----------



## Hubert (15/9/12)

Brewing up a scaled version of Tony's Montieths Clone today with the old man. Bit of family bonding, haven't seen him for a while.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Monteiths Original Ale Clone
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.08 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 20.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 64.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.05 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 84.7 % 
0.63 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 10.6 % 
0.21 kg Crystal Wheat Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (124 EBC) Grain 3.4 % 
0.07 kg Chocolate Organic (Briess) (689.5 EBC) Grain 1.3 % 
24.00 g Pacific Gem [13.40 %] - Boil 40.0 min Hop 27.6 IBUs 
22.00 g Pacific Gem [13.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6.7 IBUs 
25.00 g Pacific Gem [13.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.96 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.93 l of water at 58.4 C 52.0 C 10 min 
Infuse Add 7.50 l of water at 98.1 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Step Add 11.00 l of water at 85.7 C 72.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 16.54l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
Tony's recipe, scaled for my gear (AHB)

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Will be my first time using flowers, looking forward to a relaxing day.


Cheers,

H.


----------



## sponge (16/9/12)

sponge said:


> US Wheat
> 
> 50% wheat
> 48% ale/pils mix (just have a tub of some left over pils and ale malts for use in various beers)
> ...



All cubed and cleaned up. Ended up just putting a single 47g addition into the cube instead of the FWH as well since I forgot to add it...


----------



## Hadrian (16/9/12)

American Pale Ale

89% Maris Otter
11% Munich

Cascade, Columbus and Amarillo to 40 IBU


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (22/9/12)

I have high hopes for this one:

*Waimea IIPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.073 (P): 17.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (P): 4.6
Alcohol (ABV): 7.17 %
Colour (SRM): 14.5 (EBC): 28.6
Bitterness (IBU): 68.8 (Average)

59.66% Pale Ale Malt
14.68% Vienna
13.93% Wheat Malt
9.78% Caramunich III
1.95% Melanoidin

1 g/L Waimea (15.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Waimea (15.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Waimea (15.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Waimea (15.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Waimea (15.8% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with 

Notes: 10min Hops are cube hops

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Helles (22/9/12)

Brewed this on today
APA with Citra and Simcoe as i have 1 kg of each
80lt
OG 1048 EBC 27
Ibu 45? 90 min boil

9 kg Briess 2 row
2.50kg JW light munich
1.75kg Victory
1kg Amber malt
.75 CaraRed
.5 kg JW Dark Crystal
.5kg Cara Pils

10g Warrior 60 min
10G citra 60 min
10g Simcoe 60 min
10g Citra 40 min
10g Simcoe 40 min
20g Citra 30 min 
20g Simcoe 30 min
20g Citra 20 min 
20g Simcoe 20 min
20g Citra 10 min 
20g Simcoe 10 min
20 Citra 5 min 
20g Simcoe 5 min
20g Citra 0 min 
20g Simcoe 0 min 
20G Citra Dryhop
20g Simcoe Dryhop 
I moss
yeast Nutrient
All water has been carbon filtered
2 tsp Calcium Sulfate in mash
2tsp Calcium Chloride in mash
40 lt with Wyeast 1272
40 lt with Wyeast 2308


----------



## ben_sa (22/9/12)

i do like the look of that helles!


----------



## mje1980 (23/9/12)

helles said:


> Brewed this on today
> APA with Citra and Simcoe as i have 1 kg of each
> 80lt
> OG 1048 EBC 27
> ...



Hey mate, im curious as to what that will taste like when brewed with munich lager yeast?. Have you done it before??


----------



## jyo (23/9/12)

Some old hops to get rid of, so:

1 minute APA Sept 2012


Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.800
Total Hops (g): 171.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 10.4 (EBC): 20.5
Bitterness (IBU): 41.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
2.500 kg Galaxy Malt (52.08%)
1.500 kg Vienna (31.25%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (10.42%)
0.300 kg Crystal 120 (6.25%)

Hop Bill
----------------
75.0 g Amarillo Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (3.3 g/L)
96.0 g Cascade Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (4.2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Fish13 (23/9/12)

save me a taste johnno??


----------



## jyo (23/9/12)

fish13 said:


> save me a taste johnno??



I'll save you a mouthful, mate


----------



## GuyQLD (23/9/12)

Just finished bottling my Landlord clone, then pitched this (which I cooked up last night and cubed till today).

Fatter Yak (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 7.3 (EBC): 14.3
Bitterness (IBU): 35.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

80% Pale Ale Malt
9% Carapils (Dextrine)
9% Munich I
2% Dark Crystal

1.1 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.9 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.7 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

The 0 minute (Aroma) were cube hops. 

Time to relax with a beer.


----------



## Helles (23/9/12)

mje1980 said:


> Hey mate, im curious as to what that will taste like when brewed with munich lager yeast?. Have you done it before??




No Mate first time 
See how it goes


----------



## Thefatdoghead (24/9/12)

Brewed in the 50L braumeister. Was a bit of trial and error adding all that extract but got there in the end. Next time ill add the DME at start of the boil in .5kg lot's until the end of the boil as the boil over factor from all that extract was horrendous. 

Tri-centenial Imperial IBA
Author: 

BJCP: Imperial IPA
Type: Partial Mash

Created: 18/08/12 6:12 AM
Modified: 24/09/12 8:16 AM

Total for 1.0 batch: 45L 
9.4 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
3.3 kg CBW Pilsen Light Powder (Dry Malt Extract)
0.8 kg Carared
1.0 kg Corn Sugar
0.5 kg Chocolate Malt
0.2 kg Roasted Barley
0.29 kg Carafa Special TYPE III(debittered black)
200 g @ First wort Centennial (10.5%)
200g @ 5 minutes Centennial (10.5%)
201.32 g Centennial (10.0%) Dry hop 7 days after primary ferment 

OG: 1.096
FG: 1.019
10% ABV :icon_drool2: 

400 ml thick slurry american ale 1272


----------



## adz1179 (24/9/12)

IPA

ABV 5.6%
OG 1.053
FG 1.013
IBU: 45
Batch size 21L

100% bairds marris otter

60 min mash at 65 deg

30gms target (UK) at 90 mins
40gms Amarillo (USA) at 10 mins
20gms Amarillo (USA) dry hopped in primary

Wyeast 1098 british ale at 18 deg


----------



## bignath (24/9/12)

Gonna be brewing this tomorrow sometime. 

Just received my order from Craftbrewer (thanks Ross) so i'd better put the Waimea to good use....

Here i go into the unknown...

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Waimea Pale Ale
Brewer: Nathan Creedy
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 6.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 44.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.500 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SR Grain 1 85.4 % 
0.400 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 2 9.8 % 
0.200 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 3 4.9 % 
10.0 g Waimea [15.80 %] - Boil 40.0 min Hop 4 16.4 IBUs 
25.0 g Waimea [15.80 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 28.3 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
10.0 g *Waimea [15.80 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast 8 - 

*Waimea @ 0mins is cube hopped.


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.100 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp. Step Time 
Saccharification Add 32.53 l of water at 68.6 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 78.0 C 78.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort

Fermented at 17deg for a week with US05
Cold Condition for 5 days at 1deg.


Will report back when finished with tasting notes.


----------



## JDW81 (24/9/12)

Just bottled a heffeweizen.

50% Wheat
30% pilsner
20% vienna.

Hallertauer Mittlefrueh to 15 IBUs.

Wyeast #3038.

90 minute mash at 65
90 minute boil.

No chill.

Fermented for 21 days @ 15 degrees, with a rise to 19 for the last 3.

Nice banana esters, with a clean dry finish.


----------



## notung (27/9/12)

I brewed an interpretation of a rauchbier today. BIAB in a urn.

32% jw export pils
32% wey munich
32% best malz rauch
4% wey carafa spec II

90 min boil. Added saaz pellets at 45mins to 21ibu. No chilled but forgot to add 10 min addition in cube. Will dry hop or french press hop at lagering time.

og 1.049

Wort smelled like well-toasted bread crust. To my taste buds the smoke was not in your face.


----------



## sponge (28/9/12)

Getting onto some brewing this afternoon with a little of the time in lieu I have stored up and using some of the last of the grain/hops I have laying around.

Leftovers IPA

1.4kg ale/pils mix (last of the grain mix)
4kg MO
400g caramalt
400g melanoidin
400g amber (or aroma, havent decided yet)
200g carapils (only because thats all I have left and wanted to get rid of it)
50g choc

60/20/20 citra/amarillo/ctz @ cube & dry hop... uses up the left of the citra and amarillo I have. 

1.066
66IBU's

1272


Sponge


----------



## sponge (28/9/12)

Big Nath said:


> Gonna be brewing this tomorrow sometime.
> 
> Just received my order from Craftbrewer (thanks Ross) so i'd better put the Waimea to good use....
> 
> ...



Definitely need to keep us posted on how the Waimea turns out. Lets hope it keeps up with the other NZ hops floating about


----------



## sponge (28/9/12)

sponge said:


> Getting onto some brewing this afternoon with a little of the time in lieu I have stored up and using some of the last of the grain/hops I have laying around.
> 
> Leftovers IPA
> 
> ...



Just cubed and (almost) finished cleaning it up.

Only went to 1.060 and 60IBUs and just used the rest of the citra and amarillo. 

Ended up going with caraaroma instead of the amber.


----------



## MaestroMatt (28/9/12)

Plenty of beautiful, malty beers on tap at the moment......time to get some hops into the mix. First 'real' IPA using first 25kg sack of grain. I'm a big boy now...


Recipe: Maiden IPA
Brewer: Matt
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 26.88 l
Post Boil Volume: 22.88 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.49 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 9.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 62.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 2 84.0 % 
0.40 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (25.0 SRM) Grain 3 6.7 % 
0.40 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 4 6.7 % 
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 5 2.5 % 
15.00 g Simcoe [12.60 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 6 22.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Horizon [10.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 18.0 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
20.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 10.1 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 10.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Simcoe [12.60 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 13 - 
20.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Simcoe [12.60 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Horizon [10.90 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 17 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.95 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Saccharification Add 15.50 l of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 8.69 l of water at 95.4 C 75.0 C 15 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 9.15l) of 75.6 C water


----------



## Thefatdoghead (28/9/12)

I wanted to brew a wit but I wanted something a bit fruitier as well. I thought fruity tart and a little spicy would see me out so here it goes. Putting this down tomorrow. 


Wit sundays 

BJCP: Witbier
Type: All Grain


Total for 1.0 batch: 50L
4.0 kg Premium Pilsner Malt Extra Pale
4.0 kg Torrified Wheat
1.0 kg Pale Wheat Malt
0.5 kg Red Wheat Malt
1.0 kg Oats Flaked
50.0 g Hallertauer Tradition (6.5%)
65.0 g Corriander seeds
35.0 g Orange Peel (dried)
50.0 g Grains of Paradise
90.0 g Saaz-D (Riwaka) (5.7%)

Yeast 3944 belgian wit 

I wonder how the passionfruit of the Riwaka will come through? Ill add it when the boil has finished and iv'e cooled to 80 degrees and just steep it to get all that aroma and a pinch of flavour through.


----------



## mje1980 (29/9/12)

Im doing a "run" with 1098. Not brewing all at once , but plan to get all 3 in cubes, then top crop each one as they finish

"Mildly different"

86.4% Ashburne mild
4.9% TF Med xtal
2.5% Spec B
4.9% Aromatic
1.2% Pale choc

EKG @ 30

1.040
21 IBU

ESB

88% Ashburne mild
8% TF med xtal
2% Spec b
2% Aromatic

EKG 60,30,15

1.048
32 IBU

"William Dampier" robust porter

78% Ashburne mild
6.5% Med xtal
6.5% Spec B
4.1% Choc
1.6% Black
3.3% aromatic

Willamette 60
EKG 30
First gold dry

1.058
34 IBU


----------



## keifer33 (29/9/12)

So much Mild malt :icon_drool2: . Reminds me to use up the last of mine this weekend.


----------



## hsb (29/9/12)

Long weekend means a chance to knock out an English bitter, this is a Ringwood Old Thumper clone from the Wheeler book but I might tinker with the hops a bit.

Like the grain bill, that torrified wheat always hits the spot.
Craving some Challenger/EKG after a few too many back to back yankee tropical fruit brews (APAs and AIPAs)
Got a freezer chock full of English, US and Noble hops to burn through. 

Here's to a summer of brewing. :icon_cheers: 

*Ringwood Old Thumper*
Pale Malt (Pearle) 5.16kg
Torrified Wheat 345g
Crystal Malt 230g
Choc Malt 35g

Challenger 40g - 60m
EK Goldings 15g - 10m

EKG ?g dry hop

Yeast undecided as yet.

3/4 of the way through a month of my last brew - a Dubbel - sitting on funky Orval dregs too. :icon_drool2:


----------



## mje1980 (29/9/12)

keifer33 said:


> So much Mild malt :icon_drool2: . Reminds me to use up the last of mine this weekend.



haha!, i've only done one mild with it so far, and i can't seem to pick up specific flavours from it. It is a mild, so the dark malts dominate. Thought i'd brew a couple and see if i could taste a difference. The mild i made with it is pretty bloody nice haha.


----------



## bconnery (30/9/12)

Having a go at something inspired by Gunnamatta IPA

Recipe: Ahipara IPA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l 
Boil Size: 34.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 6.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 52.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5200.00 g Pale Malt, Golden Promise Floor Malted ( Grain 1 77.6 % 
800.00 g Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 2 11.9 % 
250.00 g Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 4 3.7 % 
300.00 g Carapils (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 4.5 % 
150.00 g Caramalt (Simpsons) (35.0 SRM) Grain 5 2.2 % 

2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 12 - 

35.00 g Pacific Jade [12.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 42.8 IBUs 

20.00 g Pacifica [7.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 5.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Southern Cross [11.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 4.0 IBUs 

15.00 g Motueka [7.30 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Southern Cross [11.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 

15.00 g Pacific Jade [15.20 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Day Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Pacifica [7.60 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 

100g leaf Earl Grey tea in secondary.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/9/12)

Had a clumsy attempt at something like an ESB yesterday with hat I had. 

23l batch
5kg Maria otter
500g carared
30g carafa spec 2

Intended to mash at 66, hit more like 68. 

Dropped my hydrometer. 

Bittered to ~35IBU with willamette, 1/2 of the additions were <10min. 

Fermenting with Windsor.


----------



## mje1980 (30/9/12)

Stumbled on a cube of APA i'd forgotten about, so before I do my uk ale run, im doing another FWH/10min 2ipa. Last one was great after a few months in the bottle.


Kooks revenge 2

49.5% ashburne mild
45% best pilz
2.5% munich
2.5% med crystal

Columbus @ FWH
Centennial @ 10

Dryhopped with both.

1.076
69 ibu

Us05

Last one hit 1.012, so im expecting similar fg for this, giving around 8.5% alcomahol. Num num!!


----------



## bignath (30/9/12)

Second brewday in three days! Yee fucken haaaaaaaa....

Never used Rakau before, so we'll see how it goes.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Rakau Pale Ale
Brewer: Nathan Creedy
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 3.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 42.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.700 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SR Grain 1 90.2 % 
0.200 kg CaraPils (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 2 4.9 % 
0.200 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 3 4.9 % 
17.5 g Rakau [10.20 %] - Boil 40.0 min Hop 4 18.5 IBUs 
32.5 g Rakau [10.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 23.8 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
10.0 g Rakau [10.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min  Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast 8 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.100 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 32.53 l of water at 68.9 C 66.0 C 60 min 

Fermenting with Safale US05 @ 17deg


----------



## keifer33 (30/9/12)

My attempt at a Mild AAA/Red Ale as inspired by Cheeky Monkey Travelling Monk.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 68 - Mild Amber
Brewer: Keith
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.38 l
Post Boil Volume: 22.88 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 30.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.08 kg Mild Malt - Ashburne (Briess) (10.4 EBC) Grain 1 72.0 % 
0.43 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 2 10.0 % 
0.39 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3 9.0 % 
0.21 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 4 5.0 % 
0.17 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 5 4.0 % 
5.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.60 %] - Boil 30. Hop 6 7.7 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
20.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 5.6 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 9.9 IBUs 
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.60 %] - Boil 10. Hop 10 7.2 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 - 
20.00 g Chinook [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.60 %] - Dry Hop Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 4.28 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 34.67 l of water at 73.7 C 70.0 C 30 min 



10 Min Hops are Cube Hops and Dry Hopping will be straight into keg.


----------



## Tony (1/10/12)

knocked out 2 x 17L cubes of Bitter today.

got 91% efficiency to the fermenter with Simpsons GP 

90% Simpsons GP
10% TF med crystal

1.044
35 IBU with NZ Goldings flowers
1g/L in wirlpool
Added 20g to each cube.

caramelized 3 liters of first running's

smelt great into the cubes!

I have never used the NZ goldings flowers and they smelt great...... subtle and sweet, but great. Will be good on the nitro


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (1/10/12)

I am over big beers for a while. 
Brewed this on Sat - 

Scotish 60/- from Nathan on The BN

88% Maris Otter
5% Crystal 55
5% Crystal 120
2% Choc
17 IBU Fuggles @ 60

OG - 1038
FG - 1015
Mash Temp - 68
Ferment @ 18


----------



## Yob (1/10/12)

well, not brewing but fermenting one of my previous Partigyle worts.. mostly first runnings (was a bit of an experiment) and came out to 1075 (2nd gyle was 1045)

is almost impossible to do again so hoping it comes out as a good big beer I can age a little

Pale 
Munich
Marris Otter
Wheat and a bit of Pils for good health

Hopping the shit out of it... 

15 Magnum @ 40 min
35 Centennial @ 10 min
50 Cascade @ 5 
40 Amarillo @ 0 (WP)
15 Galaxy @ 0 (WP)
50 Cascade @ 0 (WP)
15 Cascade DH @ 1030
15 Amarillo DH @ 1030
10 Citra DH @ 1020
15 Cascade DH @ 1020
15 Amarillo DH @ 1020

Still to go in CC Dry Hop by Friday

10 Amarillo
10 Centennial
10 Citra (20?)


----------



## BPH87 (2/10/12)

Just brewed Simcoe APA by jyo from the recipe DB.

BIAB and no chill


----------



## Nick JD (2/10/12)

*Cascade CPA* (Australian Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.2 (EBC): 6.3
Bitterness (IBU): 37.2 (Average)

100% Pilsner

1.5 g/L Cascade (8.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with WLP009 - Australian Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## ged (3/10/12)

Just mashed in an Ordinary Bitter, and am about to go back to bed, Braumeister pumping away and heading to 68 C.

MO 83%
Flaked maize 10%
Pale choc 2% 
Sugar 5%

Challenger 20 ibus at 60 / 10 ibus at 20 / 1.5g/L at flameout

1469

OG 1036
FG 1010
ABV 3.4%
IBU 30.3
EBC 14.6

Aimimng for something dry, nutty and sessionable, well attenuated with snappy hop flavours. No crystal!


----------



## razz (3/10/12)

Biggest beer yet! Tomorrow's weather will be a cracker, hopefully a great day to brew.

Black Beered BIPA
American IPA
Type: All Grain	Date: 04/10/2012
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l	Brewer: JD
Boil Size: 58.20 l	Asst Brewer: Chrisso81
Boil Time: 90 min	Equipment: 3V HERMS 42lt
End of Boil Volume 46.20 l	Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Final Bottling Volume: 40.00 l	Est Mash Efficiency 89.0 %
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage	Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0
Taste Notes:
Ingredients

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
10.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 80.0 %
1.35 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 2 10.8 %
1.00 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (225.0 EBC) Grain 3 8.0 %
0.15 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC) Grain 4 1.2 %
40.00 g Chinook 2009 [11.50 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 5 28.6 IBUs
45.00 g Waimea [15.80 %] - Boil 40.0 min Hop 6 32.9 IBUs
45.00 g Waimea [15.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 13.6 IBUs
4.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 8 -
Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.079 SG	Measured Original Gravity: 1.076 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG	Measured Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.5 %	Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.9 %
Bitterness: 75.1 IBUs	Calories: 731.1 kcal/l
Est Color: 91.1 EBC	
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body	Total Grain Weight: 12.50 kg
Sparge Water: 35.22 l	Grain Temperature: 22.2 C
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C	Tun Temperature: 22.2 C
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE	Mash PH: 5.20
Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time
Mash In Add 37.50 l of water at 71.5 C 66.0 C 90 min
Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 15 min 77.0 C 10 min
Sparge Step: Fly sparge with 35.22 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## bcp (3/10/12)

razz said:


> Biggest beer yet! Tomorrow's weather will be a cracker, hopefully a great day to brew.
> 
> Black Beered BIPA
> American IPA



Ok, you have to give me a taste of this one!


----------



## razz (3/10/12)

bcp said:


> Ok, you have to give me a taste of this one!


Done, I owe you one from the Mac's AAA.


----------



## hsb (4/10/12)

Just taking 1st runnings from this ESB


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 39.22 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.86 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 18.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.9 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.16 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1 89.6 % 
0.34 kg Wheat, Torrified (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 E Grain 2 5.9 % 
0.23 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118 Grain 3 4.0 % 
0.03 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 Grain 4 0.5 % 

40.00 g Challenger [8.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 36.0 IBUs 

15.00 g Challenger [8.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 4.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet) [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 2.8 IBUs 

25.00 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet) [5.00 %] - Cube Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 

0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 3.0 days) Other 9 - 

All running smoothly, 68C rest, so I nipped inside to do a bit of vacuum sealing.
Came back out and my BCS-460 had stepped through the (wrong) mash schedule.

63 for 15 was fine, but 68 was only for 10, bugger. Not total disaster but, bugger.


----------



## sponge (4/10/12)

razz said:


> Biggest beer yet! Tomorrow's weather will be a cracker, hopefully a great day to brew.



12% dark/roast and waimea hops (which I haven't tried before)??

Definitely like the sounds of it!


----------



## razz (4/10/12)

The roast malts went in at sparge Sponge, we only added them for colour (fingers crossed)


----------



## sponge (4/10/12)

Ahh fair deuce mate. 

Should end up being delicious none the less.

How was the wort tasting after the boil with the waimea? I'm a bit curious as to how it fares against the other delicious NZ hops


----------



## razz (4/10/12)

Very sweet and bitter! As far as flavour goes the description from Craftbrewer is citrus and pine. I think more pine than citrus, but there is also a flower like fragrance, very unusual.


----------



## jyo (6/10/12)

No time for a lager but this should please the Boss and the masses as the weather heats up. 

Swill Sept 2012
Cream Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.500
Total Hops (g): 45.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 23.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
6.000 kg Barrett Burston Ale (63.16%)
2.500 kg Galaxy Malt (26.32%)
1.000 kg polenta (10.53%)

Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Galaxy Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 15C with Danstar Nottingham


----------



## Trippers (6/10/12)

jyo said:


> No time for a lager but this should please the Boss and the masses as the weather heats up.
> 
> Swill Sept 2012
> Cream Ale
> ...



Hi mate, what's the go with the polenta. What characters does it give ? Do you mash it?


----------



## [email protected] (6/10/12)

Nick JD said:


> *Lovely Lager*
> American IPA
> 
> *Recipe Specs*
> ...



Why are mashing caraaroma?


----------



## Nick JD (6/10/12)

Beer4U said:


> Why are mashing caraaroma?



I'm not actually doing a 100% spec malt with 700 IBUs. Or am I?


----------



## Fish13 (6/10/12)

fish13 said:


> whats everyones opinon of this??
> 
> *Givem hell fish*
> Maibock/Helles Bock
> ...



way under  13L out with 1.055 sg. I got lots to sort out still.


----------



## jyo (6/10/12)

Trippers said:


> Hi mate, what's the go with the polenta. What characters does it give ? Do you mash it?



Hey mate.
Yeah, boil it up til it's a thick mess (if using the dry stuff) and add it strait to the mash. I've only used it a few times (usually either polenta or boiled rice in a cream ale) but it gives a nice mouthfeel and aroma to the beer. Give it a go!

Cheers.


----------



## Bizier (6/10/12)

jyo said:


> [...]thick mess [...]cream ale [...] gives a nice mouthfeel [...]



Ahem.

I also have one on tap (boh pils and late hallertau) which I made for a guy at work's 18th, I diluted his down and it tasted much better than the one I have, I mashed too high for the bitterness, which is only 16 IBU. I am thinking I might dilute my keg down as well.


----------



## jyo (6/10/12)

Bizier said:


> Ahem.



The way you are going, Biz, your bottle for the case swap will have my own very special addition of 'adjunct'....


:lol:


----------



## Bizier (6/10/12)

You keep your junk away from me pal.


----------



## BPH87 (7/10/12)

Just cubed a Bullshead Summer Saison, came out clear as!

Weather is definately warm enough to start it.


----------



## Bizier (7/10/12)

Last night I split and cultured some 3724 and 3711. Bring on the heat!


----------



## keifer33 (8/10/12)

Bizier said:


> Last night I split and cultured some 3724 and 3711. Bring on the heat!



...and me coming and stealing some of your yeast cake as I stuffed up on my yeast washing of my last saison.


----------



## Bizier (8/10/12)

keifer33 said:


> ...and me coming and stealing some of your yeast cake as I stuffed up on my yeast washing of my last saison.


I am planning on my first saison being pretty complicated and potentially even using bugs at the end. In any case, I will be pitching both strains, 3711 to finish. I had not planned on racking, but I guess I could keep the primary yeast cake as single strain. This will be for the swap 

If you are happy to culture from a tiny population, I can just give you a tube of either or both in distilled water.

I am on night shift, so I won't make the meeting.


----------



## yum beer (12/10/12)

Just whirlpooled this;

Original Gravity (OG): 1.029 (P): 7.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.006 (P): 1.5
Alcohol (ABV): 2.96 %
Colour (SRM): 4.9 (EBC): 9.6
Bitterness (IBU): 14.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

45.41% Vienna
27.03% Munich I
16.22% Wheat Malt
11.35% Carahell

0.3 g/L Northern Brewer (8.1% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (4% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
No chill

Ferment at 9C with WLP940 - Mexican Lager


Something nice a easy going for xmas/boxing day...it gets freaking hot here at home, normally by the beach for chrissy, but staying home this year.
About 3.4% in the bottle.


----------



## Helles (12/10/12)

Putting this one down tomorrow
DrSmurtos Golden Ale with Citra And Simcoe
80 lt OG 1048
Ebc 14
16kg of grain
90 min boil

9kg Wey Pilsner
3kg Wey munich1
3kg Wey Wheat malt
1kg Wey Caramunich 1
25 g citra 60 min
25 g simcoe 60 min
20 g citra 10 min
20 g simcoe 10 min

20 g citra 5min
20 g simcoe 5 min
20 g citra 0 min 
20 g simcoe 0 min

40 lt with Wyeast 1272
40 lt with Wyeast 2000 Budvar lager 2 cubes 
Wyeast 1272 dry hopped with 10g citra 10g simcoe
Wyeast 2000 budvar lager 
1/2 dry hopped with 5g citra 5g simcoe 1 cube
1/2 as is for work Christmas party the other cube


----------



## mxd (12/10/12)

plan for tomorrow


Recipe: 63 NS Summer Ale	TYPE: All Grain
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 11.0 EBC SRM RANGE: 11.8-35.5 EBC
IBU: 32.9 IBUs Tinseth	IBU RANGE: 30.0-50.0 IBUs
OG: 1.052 SG OG RANGE: 1.048-1.060 SG
FG: 1.013 SG FG RANGE: 1.010-1.016 SG
BU:GU: 0.633 Calories: 382.5 kcal/l	Est ABV: 5.1 % 
EE%: 80.00 %	Batch: 63.00 l Boil: 67.41 l	BT: 60 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 

Total Grain Weight: 13.00 kg	Total Hops: 135.00 g oz.
---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.40 ------
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD WATER CHEMICALS BEFORE GRAINS!!<<<<<<<
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.50 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcet Grain 2 65.4 % 
2.50 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 19.2 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 15.4 % 


Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 40.00 l of water and heat to 55.0 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Alpha Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 63.0 C 63.0 C 40 min 
Beta Heat to 67.0 C over 8 min 67.0 C 15 min 
Mash Out Heat to 74.0 C over 15 min 74.0 C 5 min 

---SPARGE PROCESS---
>>>>>>>>>>-RECYCLE FIRST RUNNINGS & VERIFY GRAIN/MLT TEMPS: 22.2 C/22.2 C
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD BOIL CHEMICALS BEFORE FWH
Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 41.43l) of 75.6 C water
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
30.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] - First Wort 45. Hop 5 14.0 IBUs 

---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.049 SG	Est OG: 1.052 SG
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
45.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 16.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 2.8 IBUs 
3.00 tsp Polyclar (Boil 0.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
30.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 


---FERM PROCESS-----------------------------
Primary Start: 13/02/2011 - 4.00 Days at 20.0 C
Secondary Start: 17/02/2011 - 7.00 Days at 20.0 C
Style Carb Range: 1.50-2.40 Vols
Bottling Date: 24/02/2011 with 2.4 Volumes CO2: 
---NOTES------------------------------------




----------



## Thefatdoghead (14/10/12)

Pils for summer. should be good.

86.5% Premium pils wey
4.5% aromatic
9% flaked maize

50L batch

1.052 OG
1.011 FG

Strisselspalt 60min 3.2AA
czeck saaz 60min 5.0AA
czeck saaz 20min
czeck saaz 10min
czeck saaz 2min

American lager yeast

IBU 33

Just finished at 12.30am....mission.


----------



## bignath (14/10/12)

Just set the timer on the mash for this thing....

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: CITRA CUBE HOPPED PALE ALE
Brewer: Nathan Creedy
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 4.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 37.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.825 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SR Grain 1 90.1 % 
0.210 kg CaraPils (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 2 4.9 % 
0.210 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 3 4.9 % 
45.0 g Citra [13.90 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 4 37.1 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
1.0 pkg SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) [ Yeast 6 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.245 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 32.62 l of water at 67.6 C 65.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------
15MIN CITRA IS CUBE HOPPED.
ONLY PUT IN AS 15MIN TO CALCULATE IBU's.



Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bignath (14/10/12)

Just cubed the above Citra Cube Hopped APA

That from memory, is a 25lt cube. It's pretty bloody full. Reckon i got 23/24lt due to having less trub due to hop debris.

Will be interesting to see how it comes out!





EDIT: Oh, and due to my Citra packet being 100g, i decided to cube hop it 50g instead of 45g. That way, if it's delicious, i can do exactly the same thing again.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/10/12)

*Euro Lager* (Euro Lager)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.4 (EBC): 6.6
Bitterness (IBU): 35.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

100% Pilsner

2.4 g/L Czech Saaz (6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 63C for 90 Minutes.

Fermented at 9C with Wyeast 2001 - Urquell Lager

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## soundawake (15/10/12)

Did Ross' Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale today - my third AG and first using my new urn, completely NAILED my targets. Woohoo!!

* Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale* (English Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 4.6 (EBC): 9.1
Bitterness (IBU): 33.2 (Average)

91.84% Pale Ale Malt
8.16% Torrified Wheat

0.7 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.3% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.3% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 80 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bignath (15/10/12)

soundawake said:


> Did Ross' Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale today - my third AG and first using my new urn, completely NAILED my targets. Woohoo!!
> 
> * Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale* (English Pale Ale)
> 
> ...



Nice one mate! How good is it when you hit all your targets, particularly when you're new to this thing.

You've picked a bloody good beer too.

Still trying to hit my targets (getting very close) as i've just completely changed rigs over the past few months and need to dial in all my losses, boil off, and grain absorption type data. Nearly there...


----------



## donburke (16/10/12)

tight arse tuesday, tight arse grainbill, first attempt at anything under 4.5% tonight


Recipe: ENGLISH MILD

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 85.00 L 
Boil Size: 91.71 L
Estimated OG: 1.035 SG
Estimated Color: 19.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
11.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett)Grain 86.61 % 
1.50 kg Crystal (Heritage) (150.0 EBC) Grain 11.81 % 
0.20 kg Melanoiden Malt (70.0 EBC) Grain 1.57 % 
75.00 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (60 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
75.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (25 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
75.00 gm Styrian Goldings [3.50 %] (15 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 75.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 75.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1882) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 12.70 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
5 min Mash In Add 40.00 L of water at 62.8 C 58.0 C 
60 min Step Heat to 69.0 C over 11 min 69.0 C 
5 min Step Heat to 78.0 C over 9 min 78.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 40.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
hop additions are 45, 10 & flameout

top up kettle during boil

fill 2 x 17 litre cubes
fill 2 x 23 litre cubes

ferment 40 litres with wy1882 @ 17 degrees ambient, 1 pack dated 31/3/12 into 0.5 litre starter, stepped to 1.5 litres, stepped to 3 litres
ferment 40 litres with wy1882 @ 17 degrees ambient, 1 pack dated 31/3/12 into 0.5 litre starter, stepped to 1.5 litres, stepped to 3 litres


----------



## petesbrew (17/10/12)

Brewed this one up last night. Cube is in the fridge chilling now, ready to start tonight.
Don't you love it when you guestimate the amount in the kettle, the evaporation rate, and you still get enough for the cube + 2 starter bottles?

Prague Weekender

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.15
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.771
Anticipated EBC: 9.2
Anticipated IBU: 42.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
94.0 3.90 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.039 3
3.4 0.14 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
2.7 0.11 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
23.00 g. B Saaz (Motueka) Pellet 6.00 25.0 60 min.
43.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.60 14.3 30 min.
23.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.60 3.0 10 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.60 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP838 Southern German Lager


----------



## mje1980 (18/10/12)

ESB

86.3% Ashburne mild
3.9% Simpsons medium xtal
5.9% Wey munich
3.9% Dingemans Aromatic

EKG @ 60,30,15

1098 British ale ( really like this yeast at the moment )

1.050
32 IBU


----------



## mje1980 (18/10/12)

mje1980 said:


> Stumbled on a cube of APA i'd forgotten about, so before I do my uk ale run, im doing another FWH/10min 2ipa. Last one was great after a few months in the bottle.
> 
> 
> Kooks revenge 2
> ...




Will be doing this tomorrow. I like to brew up a storm, get the cubes full, then relax for a month or 2!


----------



## tricache (18/10/12)

Threw this down a couple of weeks ago and JUST bottled it...
1 x Coppers Dark Ale tin
0.5kg x Dex
0.5kg x Brown Sugar

5min Boiled
30g x Willamette 
30g x Cascade 

Dry Hopped
20g x Willamette
1 x Small Cinnamon Stick
1/2 x A Nutmeg, grated

Looking for a dark Christmas spiced ale...as with most of my beers which start off as experiments, this will either be pretty awesome or an abomination :lol:


----------



## verysupple (18/10/12)

Got this on the go atm:

Easy peasy Weissbier
1.7kg Mangrove Jack's International Bavarian Wheat
1.5kg Breiss CBW Wheat LME
0.2kg maltodextrin
28g German Hersbrucker hops
11g dried Danstar Munich yeast

I've got pretty severe volume limitations for boils so I mixed ~500g LME to 4L (I think I calculated this would be ~1.040 SG) and boiled half the hops in that for 30 min and added the other half with 10 min remaining. Other than that basically chucked everything into the FV and mixed. I rehydrated the yeast and pitched at 20C. There was a fair lag time and I got worried that in my haste (and disregard for sanitisation) I infected the yeast. But this morning it was crackin on with a 10cm krausen .

Calculated vitals:
OG: 1.053
FG: 1.014
ABV: ~5.5%
IBU: ~20
EBC: 8

I measured OG to be 1.046 which is a fair whack lower than I calculated, but no matter. Also looks pretty dark but I'll wait and see what happens by the end of fermentation (I only pitched yesterday morning).


----------



## randyrob (18/10/12)

*Nelson's Brown Ale* (American Brown Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 29.3 (EBC): 57.7
Bitterness (IBU): 47.9 (Average)

57.74% Pale Ale Malt
23.09% Abbey Malt
5.77% Chocolate, Pale
5.77% Wheat Malt
3.58% Caramunich I
2.89% Crystal 120
1.15% Midnight Wheat

0.7 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mje1980 (18/10/12)

randyrob said:


> *Nelson's Brown Ale* (American Brown Ale)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (P): 15.2
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
> ...



Ive used lots of abbey in brown ales before, and they came out beautiful. Yum!!


----------



## sponge (20/10/12)

Cubed and almost cleaned up (just waiting for the keggle to cool down)

Mild

87% MO
3% brown
3% aromatic
3% dark xtal
3% heritage xtal
1% choc

30g styrians @ FWH
10g @ cube

1.038
23 IBUs


----------



## tricache (22/10/12)

Hopefully going to throw down my first ever APA tonight

Coopers Pale Ale Tin
1kg Dex
1kg Light Dry Malt
30g Liberty Hops (10min steep)
30g Willamette (20min steep)

All hops from Yakima Valley...going to be my summer session beer even though it will be a decent 7% per :lol:


----------



## manticle (22/10/12)

First brew for ages (besides the GG FWKs I have on the go):

Dubbel

Type:	All grain	Size:	22 liters
Color: 75 HCU (~29 SRM) 
Bitterness: 24 IBU
OG:	1.080 (1062 before adding candi)
FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	9.0% v/v (7.1% w/w)
Grain:	6kg Dingeman’s Pilsner
250g Dingeman’s biscuit
100g Dingeman’s Special B
200g white [email protected]
800g Belgian candi sugar – D2 syrup added post FG incrementally in 200g amounts)
Mash:	70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/62/68/72/78
TIME: 5/10/50/10/10
Boil: 120 minutes
SG 1.055	32 liters
Hops:	50g Hallertauer Hersbrucker plugs (3.7% AA, 60 min.)
20g Hallertauer Hersbrucker plugs (3.7% AA, 10 min.)

4g CaCl2 to mash and boil.

Wy 1768


----------



## Yob (22/10/12)

first brew in the new digs?

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Mike L'Itorus (22/10/12)

manticle said:


> First brew for ages (besides the GG FWKs I have on the go):
> 
> Dubbel
> 
> ...



What a complete waste of time, Manticle. _Everyone _(well, _everyone _that knows _anything_) knows, without reservation or doubt, that Australian Micro brewers are completely incapable of successfully emulating international styles, and, by logical extension, homebrewers must also, therefore, be unable to emulate international styles. No point in wasting your time (and money on the ingredients) with this. Just bugger off to your local bottle shop, and buy an imported Belgian beer. Your taste buds, your wallet, and the economy in general will thank me for it, if you follow this advice. 

 :blink: :unsure:


----------



## manticle (22/10/12)

Yob said:


> first brew in the new digs?
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:




Yep.

Only partially set up and taking ages because I don't know where anything is but got a day off so thought I'd have a crack. Talking of cracks, I'd better get cracking, cracking my grain - only done one kilo so far.

@Mike: I'm all for supporting the economy and the local shop for local people so I shall. What about 20 L of Rochefort 8 tipped into a fermenter then bottled again?


----------



## Mike L'Itorus (22/10/12)

manticle said:


> @Mike: I'm all for supporting the economy and the local shop for local people so I shall. What about 20 L of Rochefort 8 tipped into a fermenter then bottled again?


 :lol: 

I know the written word is more subtle than the spoken, but please tell me I don't actually need [sarcasm] [/sarcasm] tags.


----------



## manticle (22/10/12)

I understood you completely. My response may not have been as witty as I would have liked but rest assured my comprehension skills are dandy.

I got you. Please never use sarcasm tags, sarcasm font or too many exclamation marks in front of me or my cats.


----------



## randyrob (22/10/12)

mje1980 said:


> Ive used lots of abbey in brown ales before, and they came out beautiful. Yum!!



Hello Mhe1980,

That is really fantastic to know, thanks for piping in!

I won a heap of it at the Local State Comp and wasn't sure what to do with it, thought can't go wrong in a brown. phew.....

Rob.


----------



## bignath (22/10/12)

Mike L said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry964818[/url]


----------



## manticle (22/10/12)

manticle said:


> First brew for ages (besides the GG FWKs I have on the go):
> 
> Dubbel




Just cubed this now.

Just about everything that could go wrong did - took me forever to find where I'd put stuff, to work out where to set up my grain mill and to get started.

Finally well after lunch time I had my esky tun, manifold and HLT going. Couldn't find anything stable to prop up the tun (sitting on a medical food trolley which is kind of my new brewstand but has a lip that means I need to prop up the tun). Finally got moving, everything going OK, stepped from 55-62 to 68 then went to the shops.

Got back, went to step to 72 with the immersion element which was making a slightly odd sound that made me nervous. Stirred for a couple more minutes then BANG!
Fuckin BANG!. Flash, smoke and me left thinking '**** I think I'm still alive. How am I going to get that wort to glycoprotein rest?"

Up the local servo to fill the gas bottle, element now in the bin. Removed most of the mash into a 15 L and heated on the stove to 72, rested then heated to 78.

Back into the tun, sparge water heating on the burner, sparge etc etc, all OK.

In the old place, I had the burner up on bricks with more bricks to hold the kettle. Being a modified keg with a concave base, it doesn't sit properly straight on the burner. However I did.'t bring bricks with me and while there are some big concretey type bricks here, the configuration can't be the same. Thought to myself 'she'll be right' as I balanced the 40 odd preboil litres (bit extra by accident) keggle on the burner and got her going.

Partner ame home from being away, wanted to chat. While she's telling me something, I hear the kind of crash I really don't want to hear of metal on concrete.

Very fortunately it was just the lid (pre-boil obviously) hitting the concrete but the entire kettle had slipped off the burner and was on a very precarious angle. Could have been a disaster, very lucky in many ways.

Transferred the wort back to the HLT (which is just a pot with a tap, same as the kettle but with a flat bottom) and got the ******* thing boiling finally.

Of course I had a boilover too since the HLT is 10 L less than the kettle and I'd overfilled. Boiled down to suitable volume, cubed and now waiting for my yeast starter.

One thing to take from brewdays when things go wrong is just to deal with it. Don't give up, don't get pissed off. Enjoy the problem solving. It'as all part of the shenanigans.


----------



## Wolfman (23/10/12)

Sounds like you had your hands full!


----------



## mje1980 (23/10/12)

manticle said:


> Just cubed this now.
> 
> Just about everything that could go wrong did - took me forever to find where I'd put stuff, to work out where to set up my grain mill and to get started.
> 
> ...




Haha classic mate!!


----------



## Nick JD (25/10/12)

manticle said:


> Just about everything that could go wrong did - took me forever to find where I'd put stuff, to work out where to set up my grain mill and to get started.



Time to open a Micro Brewery.


----------



## Nick JD (25/10/12)

*Simcoe APA* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 7.2 (EBC): 14.2
Bitterness (IBU): 42.3 (Average)

94.74% Pilsner
5.26% Caramunich III

0.6 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Byran (25/10/12)

Doctor Smurtos Golden Ale.

Just Got my delivery of the new Zythos hop from the states so keen to get a rundown on the flavour.

Chinook for Bittering ( cause I had some lying around)
20G Zythos @ 15
20G Zythos @ 1
8 days then racked to secondary to hopefully clear it up a bit.....
20G Zythos Dry for a week or so, crash, then keg up.
Done this one with 1469.

Im pretty keen to taste it when its done.

The Zythos is a very perfumy floral kind of flavour, it tastes as if its got Amarillo and Simcoe in it at the moment. 
Just done the dry so ill have a sample in a day or so.


----------



## Nick JD (25/10/12)

Byran said:


> Doctor Smurtos Golden Ale.
> 
> Just Got my delivery of the new Zythos hop from the states so keen to get a rundown on the flavour.
> 
> ...



I recall Zythos is a blend of Cascade, Columbus and Chinook. That's pretty much what it tastes like too - not bad, but it lacks the originality of the "unobtainable" three.


----------



## Byran (25/10/12)

Nick JD said:


> I recall Zythos is a blend of Cascade, Columbus and Chinook. That's pretty much what it tastes like too - not bad, but it lacks the originality of the "unobtainable" three.


Yeh, I get that "blend" kind of flavour
It seems pleasant though


----------



## donburke (26/10/12)

packed 4 cubes of this last night


Recipe: WEIZEN
Style: Weizen/Weissbier

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 85.00 L 
Boil Size: 92.40 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 7.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 55.26 % 
8.50 kg Pilsner Bohemium Floor Malted (Weyermann) Grain 44.74 % 
90.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (60 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
50.00 gm Spalter [5.70 %] (60 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Kolsch II Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2575) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 19.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
5 min Mash In Add 58.00 L of water at 62.7 C 58.0 C 
75 min Step Heat to 65.0 C over 7 min 65.0 C 
5 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 13 min 78.0 C 
5 min Mash Out Add 20.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
hop additions are 45 mins

top up kettle during boil

fill 2 x 17 litre cubes
fill 2 x 23 litre cubes

ferment 40 litres with wy2575 @ 17 degrees ambient, 1 pack dated 30/6/12 into 0.5 litre starter, stepped to 1.5 litres, stepped to 3 litres
ferment 40 litres with wy3068 @ 17 degrees ambient, 1 pack dated 20/9/12 into 1 litre starter, stepped to 3 litres


----------



## Adam Howard (26/10/12)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Black IPA - FF
Brewer: Adam
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 24.77 l
Post Boil Volume: 22.88 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 28.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 52.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 88.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 87.0 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (71.0 SRM) Grain 2 6.5 % 
0.30 kg Midnight Wheat (Briess) (550.0 SRM) Grain 3 6.5 % 
12.00 g Summit [17.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 4 25.5 IBUs 
30.00 g Falconer's Flight [11.40 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop 5 19.3 IBUs 
30.00 g Falconer's Flight [11.40 %] - Boil 5.0 m Hop 6 7.8 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 7 - 
30.00 g Falconer's Flight [11.40 %] - Dry Hop 5. Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.60 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.00 l of water at 73.5 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 6.72 l of water at 93.1 C 75.6 C 10 min 
Sparge: Fly sparge with 10.66 l water at 75.6 C


Knocking this out tomorrow. Have had great success with that malt bill for a Black IPA, trying different hops this time.


----------



## sponge (28/10/12)

Brewed, cubed and cleaned up.

75% pils
12.5% munich
12.5% vienna

24g hallertau @ FWH
10g @ cube

1.050
28IBU's

2112 cali lager.


----------



## seamad (28/10/12)

Double brew day tomorrow. Water in urn, grains cracked. Black grains for first brew steeping in cold water, will add 10min end of boil.

Back in Black
American IPA 
Type: All Grain Date: 24/10/2011 
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l Brewer: Sean 
Boil Size: 28.80 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Blackdog brewmaster 
End of Boil Volume 23.92 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 19.60 l Est Mash Efficiency 82.1 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Single Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0 
Taste Notes: 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
3.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
2.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
4.36 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 77.2 % 
0.36 kg Rye Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 5 6.4 % 
0.36 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 6 6.4 % 
0.19 kg Caraaroma (400.0 EBC) Grain 7 3.3 % 
0.19 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 8 3.3 % 
0.19 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (1000.0 EBC) Grain 9 3.3 % 
28.50 g Centennial [8.30 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 10 24.4 IBUs 
25.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 11 10.2 IBUs 
25.00 g Citra [13.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 12 13.7 IBUs 
25.00 g Galaxy [12.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 13 12.6 IBUs 
21.00 g Citra [13.90 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
21.00 g Galaxy [12.40 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 15 0.0 IBUs ( these 2 in hop rocket)
1.0 pkg West Yorkshire (Wyeast #1469) Yeast 16 - 
35.00 g Citra [13.40 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 17 0.0 IBUs 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.9 % 
Bitterness: 60.9 IBUs Calories: 552.6 kcal/l 
Est Color: 61.1 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Ale Total Grain Weight: 5.65 kg 
Sparge Water: 0.00 l Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 77.0 C Tun Temperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.20 

Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Mash Step Add 32.25 l of water at 55.6 C 53.0 C 10 min 
Mash Step Heat to 65.0 C over 10 min 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Step Heat to 72.0 C over 15 min 72.0 C 15 min 
Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 8 min 77.0 C 10 min 


Snows galaxy pale ( almost)


Hitchhikers Guide 
American Wheat or Rye Beer 
Type: All Grain Date: 14/09/2011 
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l Brewer: Sean 
Boil Size: 27.19 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Blackdog brewmaster 
End of Boil Volume 23.92 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 19.60 l Est Mash Efficiency 82.1 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0 
Taste Notes: 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
2.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
2.22 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 56.0 % 
1.58 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 40.0 % 
0.08 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 5 2.0 % 
0.08 kg Munich Malt 2 (22.5 EBC) Grain 6 2.0 % 
2.50 g Calcium Chloride Boil (Boil 70.0 mins) Water Agent 7 - 
2.50 g Gypsum Boil (Boil 70.0 mins) Water Agent 8 - 
4.50 g Galaxy [12.40 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 9 6.3 IBUs 
10.00 g Galaxy [12.40 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 10 9.2 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 11 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins) Other 12 - 
15.00 g Galaxy [12.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 13 4.6 IBUs 
35.00 g Galaxy flowers [12.50 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 14 0.0 IBUs (hop rocket)
1.0 pkg California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) [124.21 ml] Yeast 15 - 
40.00 g Galaxy flowers [12.50 %] - Dry Hop 10.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.4 %
Bitterness: 20.1 IBUs Calories: 414.9 kcal/l 
Est Color: 6.5 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Ale Total Grain Weight: 3.96 kg 
Sparge Water: -0.00 l Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 77.0 C Tun Temperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.20 

Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Mash Step Add 29.61 l of water at 55.1 C 53.0 C 10 min 
Mash Step Heat to 65.0 C over 10 min 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Step Heat to 72.0 C over 15 min 72.0 C 15 min 
Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 8 min 77.0 C 10 min 

Sparge Step: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort


----------



## mkstalen (28/10/12)

Ginger Ninja 3.0
Ginger Beer
Type: Partial Date: 19/10/2011
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l Brewer: Mike

Ingredients
2kg ginger - frozen and thawed, peeled and sliced
750mL bottle of Buderim Ginger Refresher
500g Honey
500g LDME
3L Apple & Pear Juice
3 used vanilla bean pods
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.030 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.002 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.5 %

Wanted something light and easy drinking, Alc % about what I wanted, but may be a bit too gingery, will have to wait and see after I've back sweetened with some Equal/Stevia. Also colour is a lot lighter than I expected.
Next time will probably use treacle and/or some dark brown sugar to darken it up a bit.


----------



## labels (28/10/12)

Two x lagers. Both have Galaxy malt plus some Maris Otter and Carapils. One with NZ Hallertau and the other with NZ Nelson Sauvin. Both on Wyeast 2042, a superb lager yeast.

Total brew day = 100 litres

Not being very good in the naming convention, one is called lager 'A' and the other lager 'C'


Steve


----------



## pimpsqueak (28/10/12)

Classic Cascade Pils (Classic American Pilsner)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 4.5 (EBC): 8.9
Bitterness (IBU): 30.4 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

60.95% Pilsner Weyermann
19.05% Munich I
19.05% Polenta
0.95% Acidulated Malt

1 g/L Cascade (7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Cascade (7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (12.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 10C with Saflager S-189

Notes:

gypsum 6g
calc chloride 7g
epsom salts 2g


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


Just getting to the boil now after losing the day due to shopping for a new fridge.
Oh well, should be done by midnight, then up and at 'em at 4.15am :-|


----------



## marksfish (28/10/12)

stienberg said:


> Ginger Ninja 3.0
> Ginger Beer
> Type: Partial Date: 19/10/2011
> Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l Brewer: Mike
> ...



look the goods for the long hot summer dayz! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fish13 (29/10/12)

take 2

*Givem hell fish*
Maibock/Helles Bock

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 12.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.600
Total Hops (g): 16.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.39 %
Colour (SRM): 8.3 (EBC): 16.4
Bitterness (IBU): 23.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.700 kg Munich I (47.22%)
1.700 kg Pilsner (47.22%)
0.200 kg Carahell (5.56%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
8.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
8.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.8 g Irish Moss @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 12C with hellabock yeast


----------



## JDW81 (1/11/12)

Just pitched a healthy starter onto a coopers sparkling clone.

Recipe by AndrewQLD.

90% Ale Malt
9% wheat Malt
1% crystal 120L.

POR @ 60 to 35 IBUs.

Simple recipe for a simple man (me that is).

Over shot my efficiency so OG ended up at 1058. S*&t happens, it will just be a little stronger than planned.

Tasted and smelled bloody awesome going into the fermenter.

Should be just coming good by new years.

JD


----------



## winkle (1/11/12)

That recipes of Andrews makes a cracker of a beer.
I'm mashing an Irish Red Ale.
Trying to decide between a basic Hef, or a Rosella Wit, or an Acerola Wheat for the weekend brewing.


----------



## argon (1/11/12)

First brew in about 6 months or so. 

Back to basics to fill some empty kegs.

Brew 1
40L of Bitter cubed
97% TFFMGP
3% caraaroma
EKG at 60
EKG at 30
Styrian in cubes
1469

Brew 2
40L of APA chilled
75% BB Ale
10% wheat
10% Munich
5% carapils
EKG at 60
Cascade at 10
Simcoe at flameout 
US05

And picked up a FWK of Obama IPA which I'll top crop the US05 and dry hop a heap of Amarillo.

5 kegs in a day sorted then... Nice


----------



## winkle (1/11/12)

argon said:


> First brew in about 6 months or so.
> 
> Back to basics to fill some empty kegs.
> 
> ...



Sounds the goods  , where have you been hiding anyway?


----------



## argon (1/11/12)

In summary... not drinking and osing weight. 20 down, 10 to go.

Some days I miss the beer, some days I don't. Today I missed it, so I made some more.
Do miss the archive though, should have another session one day.


----------



## Florian (1/11/12)

Welcome back, Argon!





winkle said:


> Trying to decide between a basic Hef, or a Rosella Wit, or an Acerola Wheat for the weekend brewing.




Why not brew something for the 3763 Roselaire yeast I still have sitting in the fridge for you?

EDIT: Just checked the pack, manufactured 26.01.12 ... :unsure:


----------



## winkle (1/11/12)

Florian said:


> Welcome back, Argon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That yeast is indestructable  I'll brew a reddish pale ale ferment it out with a standard Belgian yeast then bung a starter of the Roselaire on top - the only holdup is I haven't got my 25l cask yet. I may have to get a demijohn to fill in.

Right now I'm after quick hot weather quenchers, hence the wheats - too many Triples, dubbles, Imperials and BdGs in the kegs ATM


----------



## Adam Howard (1/11/12)

JAO Mead

3.2kg Honey
Two cinnamon sticks
50 raisins
Two cloves
Two oranges
Two tsp of bread yeast

7.6L of goodness.







Bubbling within 30 mins of pitching!


----------



## mje1980 (2/11/12)

Cool pic adam!

Im brewing " Wish i was sleeping" mild

87% Simpsons MO
10.1% Simpsons Med xtal
2.9% Pale choc

First gold @ 60

1.035
21 IBU

1098


----------



## manticle (2/11/12)

APA of sorts today or tomorrow.

Type:	All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color: 16 HCU (~10 SRM) 
Bitterness: 55 IBU
OG:	1.055
FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	5.8% v/v (4.5% w/w)
Grain:	3kg Simpsons MO
1kg Wey Vienna
1kg Wey Munich
250g Simpsons heritage crystal 70-80L
250g Dingemans biscuit
Mash:	70% efficiency, TEMP: 55/63/72/78
TIME: 5/50/10/10
Boil 90 minutes
SG 1.038	32 liters
Hops:	35g Cascade (5% AA, 60 min.)
30g Cascade (5% AA, 45 min.)
10g Cascade (5% AA, 30 min.)
10g Cascade (5% AA, 25 min.) 
10g Cascade (5% AA, 20 min.) 
10g Cascade (5% AA, 15 min.)
10g Cascade (5% AA, 10 min.)
10g Cascade (5% AA, 5 min.)
20g Cascade (aroma)

Wy Dennys favourite

3g CaSO4 each to mash and boil
1g CaCl2 each to mash and boil


I think I have a few grams of simcoe - not enough to do much else with so I may give it a small dose late.

Have another 3kg of Maris otter so I might do my first mild as well if I get time. Something like MO, heritage, biscuit, aromatic and choc with a wee hint of challenger to around 25 IBU. 1040 ish start, mash at 69.

Never done one before so I might read through some of the good info posted up by butters and co and pick mje's brain on the matter as well.


----------



## mje1980 (2/11/12)

Pushing it, but im gunna get another one going. 

Base belgian ale ( for a bigger belgian )

86.8% BEST pilz
3.5% Abbey
4.3% Simpsons medium xtal
5.4% Sugaz ( plain ole white )

First gold at 60 

1.049
21 IBU

Wy 3944 ( hopefully up around 24, for more esters than phenolics )


----------



## jyo (2/11/12)

*ESB Movember 2012*
Extra Special/jyo is sexy Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.650
Total Hops (g): 65.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 10.2 (EBC): 20.1
Bitterness (IBU): 37.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.400 kg Barrett Burston Ale (94.62%)
0.150 kg Caraaroma (3.23%)
0.100 kg Bairds Dark Crystal (2.15%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
55.0 g Challenger Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.4 g/L)
10.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
50,000 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 8 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## seamad (2/11/12)

Is that a new stlye of english pale ale, cant find it in the bjcp guidelines ?
Body... manly,sexy, six pack
Aroma...sweaty,salty
Alcohol content...increases as the night goes on

Something like that?


----------



## jyo (2/11/12)

seamad said:


> Is that a new stlye of english pale ale, cant find it in the bjcp guidelines ?
> Body... manly,sexy, six pack
> Aroma...sweaty,salty
> Alcohol content...increases as the night goes on
> ...



I'm growing a mo, so my sexual confidence is booming at the moment, mate :lol:


----------



## psytramp (2/11/12)

Brewing a citra Pale Ale....

Love citra man!!


----------



## manticle (3/11/12)

manticle said:


> Have another 3kg of Maris otter so I might do my first mild as well if I get time. Something like MO, heritage, biscuit, aromatic and choc with a wee hint of challenger to around 25 IBU. 1040 ish start, mash at 69.
> 
> Never done one before so I might read through some of the good info posted up by butters and co and pick mje's brain on the matter as well.



Well read the threads and came up with this:

Mild

Type:	All grain
Size:	18 liters
Color: 27 HCU (~14 SRM) 
Bitterness:	24 IBU
OG: 1.044
FG: 1.016
Alcohol:	3.6% v/v (2.8% w/w)
Grain: 3kg Simpsons MO
150g Dingemans aromatic
150g Dingemans biscuit
250g Simpsons heritage crystal 70-80L
100g Simpsons chocolate
30g roast barley
Mash:	70% efficiency, 69 for 30 mins, 72 for 10, 78 for 10
Boil: 60 minutes	SG 1.032	25 liters
Hops:	18g Challenger (6% AA, 60 min.)
10g Challenger (6% AA, 20 min.)

Ringwood 1187

4g CaCl2 each to mash and boil.

Heating HLT now. If these really are so quick to mash and best drunk fresh, I might regularly knock a few out (and probably more than a few back)


----------



## bignath (3/11/12)

psytramp said:


> Brewing a citra Pale Ale....



.....splooge!


----------



## bradsbrew (3/11/12)

Going to try and get this one down this arv after yardwork.

*02-11-12 Streetcar IPA*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 63.0
Total Grain (kg): 13.600
Total Hops (g): 246.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 8.6 (EBC): 16.9
Bitterness (IBU): 50.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.000 kg Pale Malt (44.12%)
6.000 kg Perle malt (44.12%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (7.35%)
0.500 kg Special Roast (3.68%)
0.100 kg Chocolate, Pale (0.74%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
63.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
63.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
120.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Cheers


----------



## Tony (4/11/12)

Started with my Little Creatures Bright Ale clone but decided i wanted something a touch darker and a touch hoppier.

added a few bits to make this...... about to be sparged 

LC Bright Ale Clone


Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.75
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.31
Anticipated EBC: 12.9
Anticipated IBU: 36.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
59.5 6.40 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
18.6 2.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
9.3 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
9.3 1.00 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 3
3.3 0.35 kg. Weyermann Carabohemien Germany 1.034 200



Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 9.20 11.1 30 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 7.90 8.7 30 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Whole 7.30 8.0 30 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 9.20 3.5 10 min.
20.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 7.90 2.7 10 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Whole 7.30 2.5 10 min.
40.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 9.20 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 7.90 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Cascade Whole 7.30 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


----------



## winkle (4/11/12)

Rosella Wiessbier.
50% BB Ale
50% BB Wheat
Hallertau 20 IBU 60 minutes
Perle 5 minutes
and a shed load of frozen rosella additions, 5 minutes and day three ferment.
(as you may have guessed the recipe is being put together on the fly)


----------



## seamad (4/11/12)

winkle said:


> Rosella Wiessbier.
> 50% BB Ale
> 50% BB Wheat
> Hallertau 20 IBU 60 minutes
> ...


What yeast are using for that winkle ,and where do you get frozen rosellas?
Cheers
Sean


----------



## Tony (4/11/12)

right next to the frozen budgies in the supermarket freezer isle


----------



## raven19 (4/11/12)

Brewing a smallish NZ IPA atm, using pacifica hops for the first time. 2g/L at 10 and 1min to see how this hop stands up.

Some nice spicy & light stonefruit notes when I opened the hop pack.... mmmm yummo!


----------



## Tony (4/11/12)

My fingers are yellow and sticky from NZ cascade and B Saaz flowers

What a great day


----------



## NDH (4/11/12)

Got a 3711 French Saison cheap from the LHBS so putting a bitsa extract down. I've never done a Saison but recall from a trip to the North West in the States that I enjoy them.

Can of Coopers Pale
Can of Coopers wheat malt
500g LDME
200g Dex

30g Northern brewer @ 10 mins

1052 OG according to the Kit and Extract spreadsheet. Havent yet taken an OG to compare. Want to let it cool down a bit first.

Lively 3711 smack pack pitched at 30 degrees and straight into the keezer. No beer on the bar and the ferment freezer being full means I'm compromising. Shame my keg king temp controller literally fell apart whe I went to adjust the temp up tp 20 degrees! Got it sorted but its 35 degrees today in sunny Adelaide so it was a tense few moments.


----------



## NickB (4/11/12)

Mashing a dry stout ATM - a Guinness clone. Hoping to have my nitro setup up and running in the next couple of weeks - what better way to christen it!

80% BB Ale
10% Flaked Barley
10% CaraFa III

Stella at 90 mins to 38 IBUs


----------



## Tony (4/11/12)

Hey Nick...... i will have to send you the stout recipe i have been working on. Its very close to Guinness but better.

As for todays brew....... a small flame out addition of NZ cascade and B Saaz flowers, amarillo and columbus


----------



## bignath (4/11/12)

NickB said:


> Mashing a dry stout ATM - a Guinness clone. Hoping to have my nitro setup up and running in the next couple of weeks - what better way to christen it!
> 
> 80% BB Ale
> 10% Flaked Barley
> ...



Nick,

what OG and yeast mate?


----------



## jyo (4/11/12)

Tony said:


> right next to the frozen budgies in the supermarket freezer isle



Did anyone else picture Tony Abbot on a cold day?


----------



## Tony (4/11/12)

jyo said:


> Did anyone else picture Tony Abbot on a cold day?



no :unsure: 

I worry about you jyo 

here is the stout recipe...... its a cracker. I made it to be more of a murphys stout clone but it ended up roastier and less chocolate.

Its YUM on nitro!

Recipe made 2 x 17l cubes

murpheys stout clone

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 34.00 Wort Size (L): 34.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.40
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.25
Anticipated EBC: 69.8
Anticipated IBU: 41.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
23.4 1.50 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 6
46.9 3.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
15.6 1.00 kg. TF Flaked Barley UK 1.034 0
7.8 0.50 kg. TF Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1300
3.1 0.20 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145
3.1 0.20 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550




Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.00 g. NZ Styrian Goldings Whole 5.70 41.7 75 min.




Yeast
-----

WYeast 1469


Mash Schedule
-------------


Total Grain kg: 6.40
Tun Thermal Mass: 0.08
Grain Temp: 20.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse 
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein 5 10 52 52 Infuse 55 
low mash 5 60 65 64 Infuse 99 
hi mash 5 15 72 72 Infuse 99


----------



## winkle (4/11/12)

seamad said:


> What yeast are using for that winkle ,and where do you get frozen rosellas?
> Cheers
> Sean



I'm really tempted to use W3711 but will probably go with WB06 since I told SWMBO its was going to be a fruit flavoured hefe.
Rosellas (unfeathered variety Tony  ) are last years crop.


----------



## seamad (4/11/12)

winkle said:


> I'm really tempted to use W3711 but will probably go with WB06 since I told SWMBO its was going to be a fruit flavoured hefe.
> Rosellas (unfeathered variety Tony  ) are last years crop.


Cheers mate, thought they may have been homegrown, should plant one. 3711 would be perfect, nice and dry, thanks for that.


----------



## Tony (4/11/12)

winkle said:


> Rosellas (unfeathered variety Tony  ) are last years crop.



Ohhhhh hops.

I pictured you putting frozen multicolored birds in.


----------



## NickB (4/11/12)

Big Nath said:


> Nick,
> 
> what OG and yeast mate?



Hey Nath,

Aiming for 1.045 OG and will likely use Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale if I can get down to CB to grab some this week. Backup will be 1469 or good old US-05.

Cheers


----------



## bignath (4/11/12)

NickB said:


> Hey Nath,
> 
> Aiming for 1.045 OG and will likely use Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale if I can get down to CB to grab some this week. Backup will be 1469 or good old US-05.
> 
> Cheers



Sweet, thanks mate!


----------



## bignath (4/11/12)

Continuing my 100% Cube Hopped experiment...


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: NELSON SAUVIN CUBE HOPPED PALE ALE
Brewer: Nathan Creedy
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 4.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 42.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.825 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SR Grain 1 90.1 % 
0.210 kg CaraPils (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 2 4.9 % 
0.210 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 3 4.9 % 
62.6 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 4 42.0 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
1.0 pkg SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) [ Yeast 6 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.245 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 32.62 l of water at 67.6 C 65.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------
15Min ADDITION IS CUBE HOPPED.
WORKING ON 15MIN TO CALCULATE APPROX. IBU's. - 42



Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nick JD (4/11/12)

*Chimay Blanche with a Twist* (Belgian Tripel)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.077 (P): 18.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 8.01 %
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.4
Bitterness (IBU): 25.5 (Average)

88.37% Pilsner
11.63% Cane Sugar

0.9 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Three step Infusion. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1214 - Belgian Abbey

Notes: 55C for 10; 60C for 20; 67C for 30.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## RobB (4/11/12)

I'm not sure what I just cubed. It's either a too hoppy American wheat, or a too wheaty APA. And just to remove any chance of it fitting a style, I'm going to ferment it with a lager yeast.

50/50 pils and wheat with Wai-iti all the way. It's my "get to know Wai-iti" beer.

I thought I was quite generous with the late hops, but then I saw Tony's bucket.


----------



## malt_shovel (5/11/12)

*Case Swap Mulberry Wheat* (American Wheat or Rye Beer)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 5.7 (EBC): 11.2
Bitterness (IBU): 18.6 (Tinseth)

46.51% Wheat Malt
27.91% Maris Otter Malt
23.26% Pale Ale Malt
2.33% Caramunich I

1.1 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L East Kent Golding (5.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Styrian Golding (5.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 15C with Safale US-05

Notes: 20gm Styrian Goldings added at whirlpool
postboil volume in kettle around 63ltrs 
60ltrs with 5 sachets of US-05 at 21:15 4th November

Will add mulberries at secondary stage

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## krausenhaus (5/11/12)

did our case swap beer yesterday too..

*New Zealand Pale Ale*

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 42.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.000
Total Hops (g): 235.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 7.3 (EBC): 14.4
Bitterness (IBU): 33.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
6.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (72.22%)
1.500 kg Vienna (16.67%)
0.500 kg Caramunich I (5.56%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (5.56%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Waimea Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (3.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
15.0 g Waimea Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (3.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
15.0 g Waimea Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (3.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
15.0 g Waimea Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
45.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (3.9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
30.0 g Waimea Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## bullsneck (5/11/12)

It's Monday. It's morning. What better way to spend it then by a mash tun!

This will cure my empty keg crisis.

*BOAB Belgian Table Bier*


*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 20.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.552
Total Hops (g): 78.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.83 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 20.5 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.819 kg Dingemans Pilsner (79.36%)
0.639 kg Flaked Wheat (17.99%)
0.059 kg Acidulated Malt (1.66%)
0.035 kg Caraaroma (0.99%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
24.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
27.0 g Saaz Pellet (2.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
27.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
4.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
2.1 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.9 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
4.5 g BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
4.5 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 3522 - Belgian Ardennes

*Notes*
----------------
Mash Schedule:
55 for 10, 62 for 20, 72 for 40, 78 for 10

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Hadrian (5/11/12)

*Belgian Saison*

70% Pilsner
20% Vienna
10% Torrified Wheat

Spalt and Saaz to 25IBU

1.053--->1.007

Copying Manticle's mash:

55 / 64 / 68 / 72 / 76
10 10 50 10 10


----------



## manticle (5/11/12)

If it's not too late, I'd drop the first step to 62-63 just to ensure you get the characteristic dry finish and well attenuated beer you want for a saison.


----------



## Hadrian (5/11/12)

Thanks but already boiling now. Will do next time if this one's too heavy.

Thanks


----------



## Adam Howard (7/11/12)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Special Bitter
Brewer: Adam
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 34.17 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 5.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.0 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.30 kg Golden Promise (Simpsons) (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 96.6 % 
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 2 3.4 % 
21.00 g Northdown [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 20.6 IBUs 
30.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.60 %] - Boil 30.0 Hop 4 12.2 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
30.00 g Willamette [5.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 6 3.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast #1469) Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.45 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 13.45 l of water at 59.1 C 55.0 C 10 min 
Saccharification Heat to 66.0 C over 15 min 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 12 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 25.17 l water at 75.6 C

Knocked this one out of the park. Hit all the targets, turns out I programmed the PID correctly. Itching to drink it now, should be a nice dry ale.


----------



## DJR (7/11/12)

Kolsch... same as the last one I did except swapped the JW Pils for Weyermann, slightly less complicated mash regime that I can get done in the same time as a normal beer and a bit of NS late and a bit more saaz to give it more oomph... getting a little more towards 4pines kolsch territory I hope but not so in-your-face with the catty hops. Good summer beer and if it turns out well one that I can brew at 20-23C in summer...



Recipe: Wey Koelsch
Brewer: DJR
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Klsch
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 25.09 l
Post Boil Volume: 22.88 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.7 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
2.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
3.60 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 3 88.9 % 
0.20 kg Munich Malt (Hoepfner) (17.7 EBC) Grain 4 4.9 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 5 4.9 % 
0.05 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 1.2 % 
30.0 g Saaz US [5.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 22.0 IBUs 
20.0 g Saaz [5.90 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 2.9 IBUs 
5.0 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 1.5 IBUs 
4.00 g Polyclar Brewbrite (Boil 1.0 mins) Fining 10 - 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.05 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 10.38 l of water at 69.0 C 63.0 C 35 min 
Mash Step Add 2.08 l of water at 96.7 C 68.0 C 15 min 
Out Add 2.08 l of water at 99.0 C 72.0 C 15 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 14.30l, 0.50l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/11/12)

Just cubed two of these:

Summer Blonde 3.5%

90% JW Vienna
10% JW Wheat
FWH Cascade to 14 IBU
20min Cascade to 6 IBU
5min Cascade to 4.5 IBU
Wy 1272 American Ale II to 18C

Manticles Mash Regime
55/62/69/72/78
5/10/50/10/Raise Bag

Was aiming for 1.037 but got 1.039 due to increased efficiency (lower alcohol)
Target final gravity 1.011


----------



## winkle (9/11/12)

Tomorrow, or more likely, Sundays brewing -

*Galaxian Pale Ale* 
American Pale Ale 
Type: All Grain 
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Boil Size: 32.13 l 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.86 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 83.9 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage

Ingredients

12.15 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
3.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 75.0 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 20.0 % 
0.25 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 4 5.0 % 
16.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 22.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 10.7 IBUs 
0.29 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 8 - 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 9 - 
15.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.3 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 33.6 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 11.7 EBC

I may have to sub Victory for the Biscuit, otherwise all good.


----------



## Helles (9/11/12)

Tomorrow i have a Blonde coming around
Hope she puts out 

Blonde Ale
90lt
OG 1045
IBU 27
EBC 6.6
Eff 80%

9kg Wey Pils
4kg Wey pils
2kg Golden Promise
1kg JW Wheat

10g Perle 60 min 10%AA
80g Hall Mitt 60min 5.5%AA
80g Hall Mitt 30min 5.5%AA
40g Hall Mitt 10 Min 5.5%AA
40g Hall Mitt 0 m in 5.5% AA
2tsp cal Chloride in mash
2tsp Cal Sulfate in mash
irish Moss 10 min 
Yeast nutrient 10 min
50 lts with Wyeast APA 2 1272 [email protected] 18'C
40Lts with Wyeast Budvar lager 2000 Secondary @ 10'C


----------



## Thefatdoghead (9/11/12)

winkle said:


> Tomorrow, or more likely, Sundays brewing -
> 
> *Galaxian Pale Ale*
> American Pale Ale
> ...


Recipe looks great Winkle. Love to know how it turn's out? I have heaps of Galaxy and was wondering how best to use it. I hear different opinions about dry hopping galaxy but have not tried yet.


----------



## Byran (9/11/12)

Currently have a few fermenting at the moment.

Recipe: Cali common Crystal/Nelson Lager 
Brewer: Byran
Asst Brewer: 
Style: California Common Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.19 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.81 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.30 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 6.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # 
3.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 70.0 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 20.0 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
25.00 g Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] - Boil 40.0 m Hop 21.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Crystal [3.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 2.8 IBUs 
20.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 5.3 IBUs 
10.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 0.6 IBUs 
10.00 g Crystal [3.50 %] -  Boil 1.0 min Hop 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg San Francisco Lager (White Labs #WLP810) Yeast 
---------------------------



Recipe: Freckled Hen Irish Red
Brewer: Byran
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Irish Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.88 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 25.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 89.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.00 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 85.1 % 
0.20 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 3 4.3 % 
0.20 kg Toasted Malt (53.2 EBC) Grain 4 4.3 % ( Made in my oven) 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 5 2.1 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 6 2.1 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 7 2.1 % 
35.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 8 18.4 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
1.0 pkg West Yorkshire ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast 10 - 


And a cheeky cider
10litres apple juice, 2litres apple and blackurrant. 1272 american ale for a tart finish. Tastes delicious at present


----------



## NickB (11/11/12)

A triple batch of Liquid Lunch Bitter....

Gravity Before Boil: 1.030 SG (8.0 Brix)
Original Gravity: 1.035 SG (9.3 Brix)
Final Gravity: 1.009 SG (5.0 Brix)
Bitterness: 30.3 IBUs
ABV: 3.4%
Colour (Using Morey): 12.1 SRM

Volume Before Boil: 77.00 l
Volume After Boil: 66.00 l
Volume Transferred: 62.00 l
Water Added To Dilute: 0 ml
Volume At Pitching: 62.00 l
Volume Of Finished Beer: 60.00 l
Total Water Required: 87.00 l

7.570 kg of UK Maris Otter
1.430 kg of UK Golden Promise
300 g of UK Dark Crystal
300 g of UK Pale Chocolate Malt
300 g of UK Light Crystal
100 g of UK Chocolate Malt


6 g of Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate)
6 g of Calcium Carbonate
3 g of Gypsum
2 g of Baking Soda (NaHCO3)

65 g of UK Northdown (90 Min From End)
12 g of UK Fuggle (90 Min From End)
50 g of UK Boadicea (10 Min From End)
9 g of Brewbrite

Mash @ 66C for 90 mins

Yeast: Wyeast 1469PC @ 20C

Dry hop the kegs with either EKG plugs, Northdown Plugs or Challenger Plugs



Cheers


----------



## bruce86 (11/11/12)

belgian pale--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recipe Specs
Original Gravity Final Gravity Colour (SRM / EBC)
Bitterness Alcohol by Volume 
1.051 1.013 8.0 / 15.8 25.0 IBU 4.9% 

Brewhouse Specs
Recipe Type Batch Size Boil Time Efficiency 
All Grain 23.0 Litres / 6.1 Gal 90.0 min 70.0% 

Fermentables
Name Type SRM Percentage Amount 
Pilsner Grain 1.7 90.30 % 4.91 Kg / 10.81 Lbs 
Caramunich I Grain 51.0 7.86 % 0.43 Kg / 0.94 Lbs 
Aromatic Malt Grain 20.0 1.84 % 0.10 Kg / 0.22 Lbs 

HopsName AA% Amount Use Time 
Saaz 5.9% 35.00 g / 1.23 oz Boil 60 mins 
Saaz 3.9% 10.00 g / 0.35 oz Boil 0 mins 

MiscName Amount Use Time 

YeastName Attenuation 
Wyeast 1214 - Belgian Abbey 75 % 

Mash StepsStep Name Time Temperature Type 
Saccharification Rest 60.0 min 67.0 C / 152.6 F Infusion


----------



## humulus (11/11/12)

malt_shovel said:


> *Case Swap Mulberry Wheat* (American Wheat or Rye Beer)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
> ...


Mate let us know how it works out<ive got 2kgs of mulberries in the freezer!!! love to use them in a beer!!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (11/11/12)

*Hallertau Beer Thing*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 3.9 (EBC): 7.6
Bitterness (IBU): 26.4 (Average)

50.51% Pale Malt
30.3% Vienna
19.19% Wheat Malt

0.2 g/L Hallertau Aroma (7.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Hallertau Aroma (7.4% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Hallertau Aroma (7.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Hallertau Aroma (7.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Hallertau Aroma (7.4% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at ???? C with??????


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*



Struggling to decide what yeast i should use for this. I have got a WY1007 i was gonna use but dunno now.


----------



## Fourstar (11/11/12)

Never brewing this again after a 2 1/2 hour mash, cavitate my hoses and buckling my falsie. It better be good!

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Jack-o-man Lantern
Brewer: 
Style: Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Boil Size: 33.57 l
Estimated OG: 1.070 SG
Estimated Color: 14.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 3 65.9 % 
2.00 kg Pumpkin (0.0 SRM) Grain 4 22.0 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 5 4.4 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 6 2.2 % 
20.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 7 30.6 IBUs 
0.50 kg Brown Sugar, Light (8.0 SRM) Sugar 8 5.5 % 
50.00 g Crystal [3.30 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 8.1 IBUs 
0.25 tsp Ginger Root (Boil 12.0 mins) Herb 10 - 
1.00 tsp Cinnamon (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 11 - 
1.00 Items Vanilla Pod (Boil 0.0 mins) Spice 12 - 
0.25 tsp Allspice (Boil 0.0 mins) Spice 13 - 
0.25 tsp Nutmeg (Boil 0.0 mins) Spice 14 - 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 15 - 

Mash Schedule: Braden Stepmash
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Dough in Add 27.52 l of water at 60.2 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Maltose Heat to 63.0 C over 4 min 63.0 C 30 min 
Dextrinization Heat to 70.0 C over 4 min 70.0 C 40 min 
mashout Heat to 73.0 C over 4 min 73.0 C 10 min 

Notes:
------
Quarter and roast pumpkin (butternut) at 180 until soft and some carmelisation occurs then puree. Add spice to kettle and vanilla beans at flameout. Add the scraped vanilla pod to no-chill cube.
Taste spice level at end of primary and adjust spice at crash chill if required.


----------



## keifer33 (11/11/12)

Considering I have an RDO tomorrow decided to put down a brew today/this evening. Its just hit the boil after a nice Herms powered mash.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 70 - American Brown Ale #2
Brewer: Keith
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.67 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.92 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 54.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 68.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.90 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 2 36.0 % 
1.00 kg Mild Malt - Ashburne (Briess) (10.4 EBC) Grain 3 18.9 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 4 18.9 % 
0.70 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5 13.3 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (1000.0 EBC) Grain 6 4.7 % 
0.16 kg Victory Malt (49.3 EBC) Grain 7 3.1 % 
0.11 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 8 2.1 % 
0.11 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 9 2.1 % 
0.05 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 10 0.9 % 
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.10 %] - Boil 45. Hop 11 16.1 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 12 - 
20.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 13 5.1 IBUs 
20.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.10 %] - Boil 10. Hop 14 12.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 15 - 
20.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.28 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 37.83 l of water at 69.0 C 66.7 C 60 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 1 min


----------



## vykuza (11/11/12)

Brewed this today - an easy drinker for some upcoming (well earned, if I do say so) leave!

Light Bright Ale (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 5.0 (EBC): 9.9
Bitterness (IBU): 26.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

59.59% Pale Ale Malt
22.8% Wheat Malt
13.47% Munich I
4.15% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.2 g/L Citra (13.9% Alpha) @ 35 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L B Saaz (7.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Citra (13.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L B Saaz (7.5% Alpha) @ 1 Minute (Boil)
0.9 g/L Citra (13.9% Alpha) @ 1 Minute (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


I cube - recipe is no-chill adjusted and the 1 minute additions are a post-cube pitch time boil, right in to the fermenter.


----------



## mje1980 (12/11/12)

This will be my next one. 

Monsta

38% Ashburne mild ale malt
38% Simpsons Maris otter
16.3% Wheat 
7.6% Sugaz

Galaxy @ 30
Galaxy @ 15
Centennial and Columbus @ 10
Galaxy @ 5

All 3 @ dryhop

1.096
90 IBU

Whole cake of US 05, or i may get crazy and make it a belgian IIPA.


----------



## Midnight Brew (12/11/12)

Put this double batch down this morning, something full of flavour light on alcohol.

American Amber/Bitter

50% Munich I (JW)
30% Traditional Ale (JW)
11% Wheat (JW)
7% Dark Crystal (JW)
2% Chocolate Malt (JW)

Temp/Time
55/63/68/72/78
5/10/50/10/Raise Bag

Cascade FWH to 6 IBU
Cascade @20min to 7 IBU
Citra @20min to 16 IBU
Cascade @1min to 1 IBU
Citra @1min to 2 IBU
Wy 1272 American Ale II 

31 IBU
1038 OG
1010 FG
3.7% Alc


----------



## Nick JD (12/11/12)

*Ardennes Wit* (Witbier)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 4.9 (EBC): 9.6
Bitterness (IBU): 15.0 (Average)

75% Pilsner
25% Wheat Malt, Dark

0.6 g/L Northern Brewer (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 25C with Wyeast 3522 - Belgian Ardennes (la chouffe)


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Thefatdoghead (12/11/12)

An Amber for my expected little fella.

An Amber for Archie
Author: Gav

BJCP: American Amber Ale
Type: All Grain

OG-1.054
FG-1.012 



Total for 1.0 batch: 45L

4.0 kg Pearl Pale Ale Malt
1.0 kg Premium Pilsner Malt Extra Pale
3.0 kg Munich TYPE I
1.0 kg Dark Wheat Malt
0.3 kg German CaraAmber
0.2 kg German CaraAroma

30g Amarillo (9.3%) 40 min 
40g Citra (12.0%) 20min
80g Amarillo (9.3%) 5min
100g Citra (12.0%) 0 min
70g Amarillo (9.3%)Dry
50g Citra (12.0%) Dry

Yeast 2x pack of 1469 WY.


----------



## petesbrew (13/11/12)

Striking Gold

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.21
Anticipated OG: 1.070 Plato: 17.039
Anticipated EBC: 8.3
Anticipated IBU: 28.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
72.2 5.21 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.039 3
6.5 0.47 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
3.2 0.23 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
1.4 0.10 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 70
6.9 0.50 kg. Demerara Sugar Generic 1.041 2
9.7 0.70 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 23.6 60 min.
33.00 g. B Saaz (Motueka) Pellet 6.60 4.5 5 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale

Brewed this last night. Tried my first step mash decoction with this one and failed dismally, mash temps way under. Oh well I learnt something in the process. Evaporation wasn't as much as usual, so drained off 25L instead of 23L. Plus I almost ran out of gas.
And SWMBO complaining about the bloody tap running. FFS.  
OG was about 1063, way under.
Out of Styrian Goldings so Fuggles was the go.
B Saaz is actually 50/50 Summer Saaz & Czech Saaz.
RDWHAHB


----------



## mje1980 (16/11/12)

Yesterday i brewed a weizen, and the "monsta" from a few post' back. 

Weizen

58.3% JW wheat
29.1% BEST pilz
12.6% Wey munich

42c-20, 65-30, 71-30

Hallertau 60 

1.051
12 IBU

Plan on using 3638 

Brewing the big IIPA was a bit of a pain. I think my esky tun was too small, i undersparged, as i had trouble getting all the wort out of so much grain. Still, i ended up with a cube of 1.093 IIPA haha. Im scared of it!


----------



## Rowy (16/11/12)

Just mashed in this baby...............

Cleonies Ale (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 13.9 (EBC): 27.4
Bitterness (IBU): 64.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

4kg Perle Malt
1kg Munich I
.3kg Caraaroma
.2kg Golden Naked oats
.1kg Melanoidin

15gms Magnum (12.2% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)
25gms Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
15gms Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
15gms Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

1tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ Mash In
1tsp Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
4gms Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with Brewmate


----------



## BPH87 (16/11/12)

Rowy said:


> Just mashed in this baby...............
> 
> Cleonies Ale (American Pale Ale)
> 
> ...



Going to dry hop this Rowy?


----------



## donburke (16/11/12)

brewed this last night, all pitched and washed up by midnight, smelt just like passiona



Recipe: PASSIONA PALE ALE
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 85.00 L 
Boil Size: 92.40 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 13.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 47.37 % 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett)Grain 31.58 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.53 % 
1.00 kg Carabelge (Weyermann) (35.0 EBC) Grain 5.26 %  
1.00 kg Victory Malt (55.0 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
90.00 gm Cascade, Centennial, Galaxy & Simcoe [20] Hops 15.1 IBU 
90.00 gm Cascade, Centennial, Galaxy & Simcoe [10] Hops 9.1 IBU 
90.00 gm Cascade, Centennial, Galaxy & Simcoe [5] Hops 5.0 IBU 
90.00 gm Cascade, Centennial, Galaxy & Simcoe [1] Hops 1.1 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
9.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 75.0 min) Misc 
9.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 75.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US05) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Rasenmher Lager (Wyeast Labs #2252) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 19.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
5 min Mash In Add 56.00 L of water at 62.8 C 58.0 C 
75 min Step Heat to 65.0 C over 7 min 65.0 C 
5 min Step Heat to 78.0 C over 13 min 78.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 22.00 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
top up kettle during boil

mix 90g each of cascade, centennial, galaxy and simcoe

chill to pitching temp

ferment 40 litres with 2 x us05 @ 19 degrees ambient
ferment 40 litres with wy2252 @ 13 degrees in fridge, 1 vial dated 2/10/12 into 1.5 litre starter, stepped to 3.5 litres


----------



## Rowy (16/11/12)

BPH87 said:


> Going to dry hop this Rowy?




Certainly am! 20gms each of cascade and galaxy at day 7.


----------



## warra48 (16/11/12)

Just chilled this baby, and it's waiting for the crud to settle before draining the kettle to the fermenter.

American Pale Ale
25 litres
Measured OG 1.049
IBU 41

4350.0 g Pale Malt, Ale (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 8 78.7 % 
550.0 g Munich, Light (Joe White) (21.0 EBC) Grain 9 10.0 % 
270.0 g Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 10 4.9 % 
55.0 g Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 11 1.0 % 
300.0 g Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 7 5.4 % 

30.0 g Northern Brewer [6.60 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 12 21.0 IBUs 
14.0 g Magnum - USA [11.30 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 13 11.7 IBUs 
11.5 g Cascade [5.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 14 2.8 IBUs 
6.5 g Citra [13.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 15 4.2 IBUs 
5.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 16 - 
10.0 g Cascade [5.00 %] - Boil 2.0 min Hop 17 0.4 IBUs 
10.0 g Citra [13.40 %] - Boil 2.0 min Hop 18 1.1 IBUs 

1.0 pkg Denny's Favorite 50 (Wyeast Labs #1450)


----------



## bullsneck (17/11/12)

Just reaching mash out on this one...

It's a bit of a grain clean out ale. I'm only using hops that I've got for free too, hence the name.

*BOAB Free Hop Pale Ale*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.458
Total Hops (g): 113.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 7.3 (EBC): 14.4
Bitterness (IBU): 34.4 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.075 kg Simpsons Golden Promise (56.34%)
1.388 kg Dingemans Pilsner (25.43%)
0.445 kg Weyermann Munich I (8.15%)
0.229 kg Weyermann Premium Pilsner (4.2%)
0.214 kg Dingemans Biscuit Malt (3.92%)
0.107 kg Thomas Fawcett Medium Crystal (1.96%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
5.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
5.0 g Topaz Pellet (16.3% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
17.5 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
17.5 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Sorachi Pellet (11.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
23.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
23.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
12.0 g Sorachi Pellet (11.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
5.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.9 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 17C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Mash - 63 for 30, 65 for 20, 72 for 15, 78 for 10

Brewed on 17/11/12

Filled in 25L. Added 4g of Calc Sulphate, 1g of Mag Sulphate and 5g of Calc Chloride just prior to dough in. Tipped malt bucket in, then gave it a decent stir to break up any dough balls.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/11/12)

my first crack at a dunkelweizen. Aiming for the low end of both ABV and colour..

an epic little thunder storm just hit, so much lightning! 
had a 30 sec blackout just as it was coming to boil... and then another 2 second one. she'll be right. bittering hops only 

*Slam Dunkelweizen* (Dunkelweizen)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 16.4 (EBC): 32.2
Bitterness (IBU): 17.4 (Rager)

48.48% Munich I
48.48% Wheat Malt
3.03% Carafa II malt special

1.1 g/L Pacific Hallertau (5.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 70 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safbrew WB-06


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bradsbrew (17/11/12)

Contemplating setting the rig up for this one this arv.

*Have another*
Mild

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 63.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.000
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.73 %
Colour (SRM): 12.6 (EBC): 24.8
Bitterness (IBU): 20.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
8.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (88.89%)
0.500 kg Chocolate, Pale (5.56%)
0.500 kg Crystal 90 (5.56%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
70.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Cheers


----------



## pimpsqueak (18/11/12)

*American PA w/rye*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.700
Total Hops (g): 115.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 8.8 (EBC): 17.3
Bitterness (IBU): 33.8 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.300 kg Pilsner Weyermann (57.89%)
2.200 kg Munich I (38.6%)
0.200 kg Rye Caramel Malt (3.51%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (12.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Chinook Pellet (12.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
4.0 g Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Step mashed. 10 min @ 58, 20 min at 63, 30 min @ 68, mashout at 75.

Fermented at 19C with Wyeast 1764-PC - ROGUE Pacman

*Notes*
----------------
Gypsum 6g
Calc chloride 6g
Epsom Salts 2g

Step mash. Mash in at 58 for 10 mins, then ramp to 63 for 25 mins, ramp to 68 for 15 mins then ramp to 75 for 10 mins then mashout and dunk sparge.


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bradsbrew (18/11/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Contemplating setting the rig up for this one this arv.
> 
> *Have another*
> Mild
> ...



After watching Palmer do a mild, changed the recipe to this below and she's currently boiling away

b]Have another[/b]
Mild

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 63.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.050
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.73 %
Colour (SRM): 12.1 (EBC): 23.9
Bitterness (IBU): 20.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.500 kg Golden Promise Malt (82.87%)
0.550 kg Flaked Oats (6.08%)
0.500 kg Chocolate, Pale (5.52%)
0.300 kg Crystal 90 (3.31%)
0.200 kg Special Roast (2.21%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
70.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Thought I would do a quick IPA but I really coulndn't be bothered washing the wash tun twice in one day, so I threw this grain bill straight on top of the emptied Mild grain bill. Will be interesting to see how it turns out.

*Swap IPA*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.700
Total Hops (g): 170.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (P): 14.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.70 %
Colour (SRM): 10.5 (EBC): 20.7
Bitterness (IBU): 67.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (70.18%)
1.000 kg Munich I (17.54%)
0.300 kg Rauchmalt (5.26%)
0.300 kg Special Roast (5.26%)
0.100 kg Crystal 90 (1.75%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
40.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
60.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (2.6 g/L)
40.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Triple step Infusion at 40 for 5min, 52 for 20 min then 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Cheers


----------



## iralosavic (20/11/12)

Marzenbier

OG: 1.057
FG: 1.014
ALC%: 5.7%
21 IBU

52% Vienna
44% Munich II (Dark)
4% Caramunich I

Hallertau @ 50 mins to 16.5 IBU
Hallertau @ 15 mins to 4.5 IBU

Pitching onto 34/70 cake. Will compare against WLP833 or German Bock next time. Copper coloured and delicious all year around.


----------



## petesbrew (20/11/12)

Deleted my earlier posted recipe on the last page. Dry hopped this last night.

*Bad Santa IPA #2*

A ProMash Recipe Report
Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.12
Anticipated OG: 1.063 Plato: 15.477
Anticipated EBC: 15.4
Anticipated IBU: 78.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 66 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.5 6.30 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.039 3
4.2 0.30 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.037 55
3.4 0.24 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
3.9 0.28 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
33.00 g. Chinook Pellet 11.00 50.9 60 min.
70.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.00 25.0 30 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.00 2.3 5 min.
16.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.00 0.0 Dry Hop
16.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.00 0.0 Dry Hop
16.00 g. Chinook Pellet 11.00 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast
-----
DCL Yeast US-56 SafAle American Ale


----------



## winkle (20/11/12)

Doing a double batch (2 x 22litre) of Acerola Tarwe using W3711, first batch will be using last seasons fruit, second batch will be NCed with oak chips and fresh fruit before fermenting (day 3 onwards) on 1 kg of fresh berries - they'll both get blended into a 40 litre keg. If the fruit get their finger out and ripen quickly this will be on for Xmas - fruity, crisply dry, light tartness and 6%. 

I'll do the ol' Galaxian Pale Ale Friday arvo for a Christmas swiller.


----------



## jyo (20/11/12)

Sneaky mid-week brew tomorrow night. Trying out the WB06.

Hefe! Nov 2012
Weizen/Weissbier

Recipe Specs


15 IBU's
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
2.400 kg Wheat Malt (51.06%)
1.400 kg Galaxy Malt (29.79%)
0.900 kg Vienna (19.15%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g B Saaz Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
4.0 g B Saaz Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Safbrew WB-06


----------



## iralosavic (21/11/12)

jyo said:


> Sneaky mid-week brew tomorrow night. Trying out the WB06.
> 
> Hefe! Nov 2012
> Weizen/Weissbier
> ...



Simple, yet effective! One to give a go this summer, methinks. Cheers


----------



## sp0rk (21/11/12)

Doing my first AG batch on sunday, a BIAB Dr Smurto's golden ale (the award winning version)
then next weekend i'll be doing a SMaSH with Maris Otter and Fuggles
I'll be racking off 5 litres of the SMaSH after a week into a demijohn and dry hogging it with bacon to make a Bacon ESB 
I know bacon goes better with porters and stouts, but i'm not a big fan of dark beers and want to give this a try
if it comes out alright i'll give it another go with a full batch


----------



## Malted (21/11/12)

sp0rk said:


> I'll be racking off 5 litres of the SMaSH after a week into a demijohn and dry hogging it with bacon to make a Bacon ESB
> I know bacon goes better with porters and stouts, but i'm not a big fan of dark beers and want to give this a try



Might the fats and oils kill the head retention? Even the dried bacon chips are going to have fat in them (if they are actually pork based which I doubt).


----------



## sp0rk (21/11/12)

Malted said:


> Might the fats and oils kill the head retention? Even the dried bacon chips are going to have fat in them (if they are actually pork based which I doubt).


From what i've read, you should grill the bacon on racks in an oven, then use kitchen paper to soak up as much fat as possible
it most likely will kill the head retention completely even after removing most of the fat, but if it tastes great, i'm willing to take that risk


----------



## Malted (21/11/12)

sp0rk said:


> From what i've read, you should grill the bacon on racks in an oven, then use kitchen paper to soak up as much fat as possible
> it most likely will kill the head retention completely even after removing most of the fat, but if it tastes great, i'm willing to take that risk


----------



## winkle (21/11/12)

winkle said:


> Doing a double batch (2 x 22litre) of Acerola Tarwe using W3711, first batch will be using last seasons fruit, second batch will be NCed with oak chips and fresh fruit before fermenting (day 3 onwards) on 1 kg of fresh berries - they'll both get blended into a 40 litre keg. If the fruit get their finger out and ripen quickly this will be on for Xmas - fruity, crisply dry, light tartness and 6%.
> 
> I'll do the ol' Galaxian Pale Ale Friday arvo for a Christmas swiller.



OG 1.070 <_< 
Thankfully I fully intended to blend it down to a sensibler 6%


----------



## waggastew (23/11/12)

Hop Cleanup Pale Ale

Going for a lighter style and ABV.

1.5kg Briess Pilsener LME
800g	Munich I
800g	Pale Ale malt
200g	Pale wheat malt
2g each	Centennial, Galaxy and Citra, 60min
2g each	Centennial, Galaxy and Citra, 30min
3g each	Centennial, Galaxy and Citra, 20min
3g each	Centennial, Galaxy and Citra, 10min
3g each	NS and Amarillo, 5min
5g each	NS and Amarillo, Dry hop after crash chill for 10days
Made upto 21L
1pk	US-05, ferment at 19degC

Partial mash grains at 67degC. 30IBU. OG 1.041, FG 1.010, Est ABV ~4.5% in the bottle


----------



## jyo (23/11/12)

iralosavic said:


> Simple, yet effective! One to give a go this summer, methinks. Cheers



Cheers. Got caught up during the week so brewing this one tonight. First time with vienna in a hefe, but I reckon it will be tops.


----------



## Helles (23/11/12)

Banging this one out tomorrow

Witbier
OG 1045
80Lt
90min boil 
IBU 17
EBC 7.2
Eff 60 % 
20Kg of grain
9Kg Wey pils
3.3KG unmalted wheat 
6.7KG Torrified wheat
1KG Rolled oats

55g Hall Mitt 5.5% FWH 90 min
55g Hall Mitt 5.5% 20 min
20 g Saaz 3.4% 20min
1tsp yeast nutrient 15min
1.5 tsp Calcium Chloride in mash 
100g toasted coriander seed 5 min
100g Dried orange peel 5 min
2 Pkgs Wyeast Witbier 3944 Cultured
20 lt racked onto 5 frozen Mangoes (secondary)
20 lt racked onto 4 Pkts of frozen Blueberries 1.2 kg(secondary)
40 lt as is 
All water carbon filtered

2.0lt/kg protein rest 
3.0lt/kg mash

Protien rest @ 50'c 10 min Infusion + heat to raise temp
Mash @ 63'c for 120 min HERMS + heat to raise to mash out
Mash out @ 76'c
Sparge @ 76'c 
I heard on a podcast about a tsp of flour in the boil to promote the cloudyness
Still thinking about this one 

Editsecondary)


----------



## Helles (24/11/12)

This is the end result of this 
Eff% is through the roof compared to last year 
Any ideas how to add bitterness
Planning IBU 17 Got IBU 12 And 80lts got 112lts 
After mash i had 15 stuck mashes on the way to mash out (rercirc)
Sparge took 2.5 Hrs 
And was boiling before sparge was finished
When i went to drain mash after sparge it got stuck(finished)
When i went to empty the mash tun all i had was porridge
Lucky i didnt have a stuck sparge

_Witbier 2012__Witbier_​<H3 style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 1px"></H3>*Type*_*:*_ All Grain

*Date*_*:*_ 24/11/2012*Batch Size:* 112.00 L

*Brewer:* mark*Boil Size*_*:*_ 100.00 L*Asst Brewer:* *Boil Time:* 90 min *Equipment:* My Equipment *Taste Rating(out of 50):* 35.0 *Brewhouse Efficiency:* 85.00*Taste Notes:* *Ingredients*​AmountItemType% or IBU9.00 kgPilsner (Hoepfner) (3.3 EBC)Grain45.00 %5.50 kgUnmalted Wheat (3.5 EBC)Grain27.50 %4.50 kgWheat, Torrified (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC)Grain22.50 %1.00 kgOats, Rolled (2.8 EBC)Grain5.00 %55.00 gmHallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.50 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops8.8 IBU20.00 gmTettnang [3.40 %] (20 min)Hops0.6 IBU55.00 gmHallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.50 %] (20 min)Hops2.7 IBU1.00 itemsIrish Moss (Boil 10.0 min)Misc1.00 kgRice Hulls (Mash 120.0 min)Misc1.00 tspYeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min)Misc1.20 kgBlueberries (Secondary 5.0 days)Misc1.50 tspCalcium Chloride (Mash 120.0 min)Misc1.50 tspGypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 120.0 min)Misc4.00 itemsMango (Secondary 5.0 days)Misc100.00 gmCoriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min)Misc150.00 gmOrange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min)Misc2 PkgsBelgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) [Starter 3000 ml]Yeast-Wheat​*Beer Profile*​*Est Original Gravity:* 1.045 SG

*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.045 SG_*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.011 SG*Measured Final Gravity:* 1.011 SG*Estimated Alcohol by Vol*_*:*_ 4.42 % _*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 4.43 %_*Bitterness:*_ 12.2 IBU*Calories*_*:*_ 419 cal/l_*Est Color:*_ 5.7 EBC*Color:* Color *Mash Profile*​*Mash Name:* My Mash*Total Grain Weight:* 20.00 kg*Sparge Water:* 60.03 L*Grain Temperature:* 22.2 C*Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C*TunTemperature:* 22.2 C*Adjust Temp for Equipment:* FALSE*Mash PH:* 5.4 PH*My Mash*Step TimeNameDescriptionStep Temp10 minProtein RestAdd 40.00 L of water at 55.3 C50.0 C120 minMash @Add 20.00 L of water and heat to 65.0 C over 0 min65.0 C​*Mash Notes: **Carbonation and Storage*​*Carbonation Type:* Kegged (Forced CO2)*Volumes of CO2:* 2.4*Pressure/Weight:* 149.5 KPA*Carbonation Used:* -*Keg/Bottling Temperature:* 15.6 C*Age for:* 7.0 days*Storage Temperature:* 24.0 C*Notes*​Eff % Holy ****
_Created with BeerSmith_​


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (24/11/12)

whats with the white text????


----------



## Helles (24/11/12)

i just copied and pasted 
Turned out white


----------



## Tony (25/11/12)

Giving the new hop Belma a run today. 

Making a Saison after preliminary character reports say Oranges and suited to Saison.

I had farmhouse ale already in a starter so why not.



Belma Saison

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.70
Anticipated OG: 1.041 Plato: 10.18
Anticipated EBC: 8.8
Anticipated IBU: 25.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
69.0 6.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
23.0 2.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 4
8.0 0.70 kg. Weyermann Abbey Germany 1.037 45

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Belma Pellet 11.30 16.5 40 min.
40.00 g. Belma Pellet 11.30 9.1 10 min.
60.00 g. Belma Pellet 11.30 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

Farmhouse Ale Yeast 


Mash Schedule
-------------


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein 2 10 52 51 Infuse 58 20.88 2.40
low mash 5 45 64 63 Infuse 99 9.34 3.47
hi mash 5 15 72 71 Infuse 99 11.05 4.74


----------



## Batz (25/11/12)

Tony said:


> Giving the new hop Belma a run today.
> 
> Making a Saison after preliminary character reports say Oranges and suited to Saison.
> 
> ...




I'll be interested to hear your results Tony, I can't remember the last time I brewed a Saison.

Batz


----------



## Tony (25/11/12)

Yeah i am busting with interest 

When i rub it in my fingers, the yellow stickyness left on my skin smells like cascade mixed with fresh dried orange peel.

Time will tell and with temps of over 30 deg forecast for the next week........ the Farmhouse Ale yeast will have no problems doing what it does best!


----------



## vortex (25/11/12)

I'm most interested in how the Belma turns out.


----------



## Adam Howard (25/11/12)

Recipe: Janet's Brown

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 34.40 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 17.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 47.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74.90 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.4 %
Boil Time: 72 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.61 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 75.2 % 
0.47 kg Carapils (Briess) (1.5 SRM)  Grain 2 7.7 % 
0.47 kg Crystal Light - 45L (Crisp) (45.0 SRM) Grain 3 7.7 % 
0.38 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 4 6.2 % 
0.19 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 5 3.1 % 
28.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Mash 60.0 min Hop 6 5.0 IBUs 
36.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 32.4 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
43.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 10.2 IBUs 
43.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 - 
57.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.13 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 18.00 l of water at 59.2 C 55.0 C 10 min 
Saccharification Heat to 67.0 C over 12 min 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Heat to 76.0 C over 9 min 76.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 22.54 l water at 75.6 C

Knocked this out yesterday, had a mate over who has only started brewing with kits. Had a sip of the first runnings. WOW, delicious.


----------



## mje1980 (25/11/12)

Dampier porter

79.3% MO
6.3% Simpsons medium xtal
3.6% Spec B
4.5% Oat malt
4.5% pale choc
1.8% Black

First gold @ 60 15 dry

1.054
37 IBU

Burton ale yeast


----------



## winkle (25/11/12)

Batz said:


> I'll be interested to hear your results Tony, I can't remember the last time I brewed a Saison.
> 
> Batz



Never


----------



## Nick JD (25/11/12)

Mongrel batch for the summer heat and to use up some end-of-packets hops. 

*20L Lite Faux Kolsch* (Kolsch)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (P): 9.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.54 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.8
Bitterness (IBU): 28.7 (Average)

98.51% Pilsner
1.49% Carabohemian

1.2 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Tettnanger (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Batz (25/11/12)

winkle said:


> Never




Never remember or never brewed one...well I never!!


----------



## winkle (27/11/12)

Second batch of the Acerola Tarwe is no chillin' on 200gm of the fruit right now before getting introduced to W3711 tomorrow and another 1 kg of the cherries at secondary, first batch will be kegged up tomorrow - still undecided on filtering, blending in eight days possibly with a fresh addition of the fruit.

A major clean of kit tomorrow before brewing a Galaxian Pale Ale on Thursday nite.  The chooks have been missing two brews a week.


----------



## mje1980 (28/11/12)

Hallertau pale ale, as an easy drinking summer ale, and also a yeast cake for my 1.093 IIPA

76% MO
17.9% wheat
4.5% carahell
1.7% Simpsons med xtal

Hallertau 60,30,15,5

1.046
26 IBU
US05


I hope to get a hefe done too

58.3% JW wheat
37.9% BEST pilz
3.9% carahell

Hallertau 60

42-20, 62-30,72-30

1.051
12 IBU

Wy 3638

No starter for the wheat, just pitching straight from the smack pack, and i'll be fermenting 20c + for banana/bubblegum.


----------



## adryargument (29/11/12)

Just knocked out ~50L of a Porterish style.
Looks a lovely dark brown with a juicy red hue.

Been trying to get useable amounts of specialty yeast up and figured this was the easiest way.
3 growlers with 3 additional yeast.


Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 83.7 % 
0.65 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 2 6.0 % 
0.50 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.0 S Grain 3 4.7 % 
0.40 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 4 3.7 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 5 1.9 % 
25.00 g Willamette [4.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 5.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Northern Brewer [10.50 %] - Boil 60.0 mi Hop 7 10.6 IBUs 
25.00 g Northern Brewer [10.50 %] - Boil 40.0 mi Hop 8 11.6 IBUs 
25.00 g Willamette [4.30 %] - Boil 40.0 min Hop 9 4.8 IBUs 
25.00 g Willamette [4.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 10 3.3 IBUs 
20.00 g Northern Brewer [10.50 %] - Boil 20.0 mi Hop 11 6.4 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 12 - 
1.0 pkg Belgian Saison I Ale (White Labs #WLP565 Yeast 13 - 
1.0 pkg Hefeweizen Ale (White Labs #WLP300) [35. Yeast 14 - 
1.0 pkg Irish Ale Yeast (White Labs #WLP004) Yeast 15 - 
1.0 pkg London Ale Yeast (Wyeast Labs #1028) [12 Yeast 16 - 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 17 - 


Mash Schedule: ADA Porter - 63/30 - 70/30 - 75/15
Total Grain Weight: 10.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash Step Heat to 63.0 C 63.0 C 30 min 
Mash Step Heat to 70.0 C over 10 min 70.0 C 30 min 
Mash Step Heat to 75.0 C over 6 min 75.0 C 15 min 

Notes:
------

Pitched 20 L Irish 004
Pitched 20 L London 1028

Growler of Hefe
Growler of US-05
Growler of Saison


----------



## Barry (29/11/12)

Filled up two mash tuns with grain and made a no sparge doppelbock (1.100) and a second runnings dark saison (1.065). Used the yeast WLP830 German from a Helles I bottled/kegged yesterday for the doppelbock and Whitelabs Saison Blend for the Saison. Estimated 70% efficiency overall so not too bad. Hope I end up with two interesting beers.


----------



## sponge (30/11/12)

Getting things ready this afternoon for a brew day tomorrow.

Roughly based on a fullers ESB.

95% MO
5% Heritage xtal

EKG @ FWH, Cube and Dry

1.055
35IBU's

Wy1469 (Slurry from a mild I'll be fermenting next week)


----------



## hsb (30/11/12)

Prepping a Belgian Blond tonight. Was going to brew it on Saturday but 35C forecast, looks like Sunday to bang this one out


Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00l
Boil Size: 38.17l
Boil Time: 90 min	
End of Boil Volume 26.82l
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.81 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 75.6 %
0.63 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 12.6 %
0.30 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 3 5.9 %
0.30 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 4 5.9 %
48.84 g Saaz [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 24.9 IBUs

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG	
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG	
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.3 %	
Bitterness: 24.9 IBUs


----------



## nathan_madness (30/11/12)

Knocked this one up on Wednesday


Recipe: Cream Ale
Brewer: Nathan
Style: Cream Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 5.9 EBC SRM RANGE: 4.9-9.8 EBC
IBU: 19.6 IBUs Tinseth	IBU RANGE: 15.0-20.0 IBUs
OG: 1.048 SG OG RANGE: 1.042-1.055 SG
FG: 1.012 SG FG RANGE: 1.006-1.012 SG
BU:GU: 0.410 Calories: 509.5 kcal/l	Est ABV: 4.8 % 
EE%: 75.00 %	Batch: 25.00 l Boil: 39.45 l	BT: 90 Mins


Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
30.00 l Distilled Water Water 1 - 
13.00 l Distilled Water Water 2 - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 3 - 
3330 g Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 4 64.0 % 
950 g Maize Flaked (Bairds) (2.6 EBC)  Grain 5 18.3 % 
615 g Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 6 11.8 % 
305 g Wheat Malt Pale (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 7 5.9 % 
42.74 g Tettnang [3.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 13.0 IBUs 
43.52 g Tettnang [3.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 6.6 IBUs 
10.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 mins) Other 10 - 
1.0 pkg Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [124.21 Yeast 11 - 


Total Grain Weight: 5200 g




----------



## jyo (30/11/12)

First time using Apollo, so this could go either way. Let's just jump in, eh?

Apollo AIPA Nov 2012
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.000
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.066 (P): 16.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.48 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.4
Bitterness (IBU): 57.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Barrett Burston Ale (66.67%)
1.000 kg Galaxy Malt (16.67%)
0.700 kg Munich II (11.67%)
0.300 kg Caraamber (5%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Apollo Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Apollo Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
25.0 g Apollo Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
20.0 g Apollo Pellet (15% Alpha) @ whirlpool Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

Dry hop undecided an amount too.
Misc Bill
----------------
20000.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 8 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


----------



## labels (30/11/12)

nathan_madness said:


> Knocked this one up on Wednesday
> 
> 
> Recipe: Cream Ale
> ...



Great grain bill for a perfect lager as well including choice of hops. Would be an interesting side by side experiment, do one with kolsch yeast and and one on 2042 lager yeast.


----------



## Mikedub (30/11/12)

winkle said:


> Sometime in the next few days I'm brewing a double batch of Hefe-weizen and a Grisette.
> 
> Grisette D'Hogshead deux
> Saison_ (of sorts)_
> ...



How did this turn out Winkle, I've been looking for something to brew to build up a cake for a Bel Dark Strong, this looks the goods, I've used wlp565 in the past for Saisons, did this come out Saison-ish with the Ardennes?


----------



## Rowy (30/11/12)

Gonna watch the first hour or so of the cricket then brew this baby. Not strictly to style but did something similar with straight EKG and it was great. I'm on a Bramling Cross kick at the moment so this should suit! 

Lucans Irish (Irish Red Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 19.3 (EBC): 38.0
Bitterness (IBU): 40.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

4kg Ale Malt
500gms Munich I
250gms Caraaroma
250gms Golden Naked Oats
150gms Pale Chocolate

10gms Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
35gms Bramling Cross (6.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
15gms Bramling Cross (6.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
15gms East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Heaped Teaspoon Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
Teaspoon Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
4gms Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Good Old notto (Wyeast Irish Ale not available)

Notes: Will dry hop with 30gms mix of EKG & Bramling Cross at day 5.

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Thefatdoghead (30/11/12)

Just at mashout now. Should be a nice beer with that grain bill.

45L

Rhenish Alt


BJCP: Dsseldorf Altbier
Type: All Grain

IBU-35

OG-1.050
FG-1.012

Total for 1.0 batch: 45L
3.86 kg Premium Pilsner Malt Extra Pale
3.42 kg Munich TYPE I
1.95 kg Vienna Malt
0.49 kg Crystal Medium
50.0 g Black Malt
70 g Pearle (8.5%) 60min
21.4 g Hallertauer Mittelfrher (4.5%) 10min
21.4 g Tettnanger (5.5%) 0min
42g Pearle (8.5%) 0min
1.8 ea WYeast 1007 German Ale


----------



## Screwtop (30/11/12)

Yesterday, most enjoyable brewday in a while. 


Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter

Boil Size: 54.89 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 45.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.033 SG
Estimated Color: 8.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 25.1 IBUs
Est Mash Efficiency: 88.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes


4.080 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter 
0.855 kg Caramalt 
0.430 kg Brown Malt 
0.245 kg Wheat Malt 
22.0 g Target [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
30.0 g Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] - Boil 30.0 min 
1.0 Item Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) 
29.35 g Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] - Boil 10.0 min 
29.35 g Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] - Boil 0.0 min 
2.0 pkg British Ale Yeast (Wyeast Labs #1098) 4L Starter 


Mash Schedule: 
Sacch Rest Add 16.00 l of water at 75.00 C 69.00 C 60 min 
Mash Out Heat to 77.00 C over 15 min 77.00 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 44.50 l water at 77.00 C
Notes:
------
Reduce sparge volume by 6L. Transfer 6L of sparge water in HLT to Boil Kettle during mash.


----------



## nathan_madness (30/11/12)

labels said:


> Great grain bill for a perfect lager as well including choice of hops. Would be an interesting side by side experiment, do one with kolsch yeast and and one on 2042 lager yeast.




That was my thought initially so I have put this one on to a Kolsch yeast and I will be doing one using S-189 in the near future.

I do all my lagers using S-189 dry pitch 2 packs at 20deg and then put in the fridge set at 11deg. It always works perfectly and a hell of a lot less mucking around than making starters. I was told by one of the craft breweries that this is the way that they do all of their lagers except they ferment at 18deg so that they can produce the finished product faster.


----------



## winkle (1/12/12)

Galaxian Pale Ale today (effing hot and all), recipe in the DB.
I might give some thought to NickB's hopburst sugestion for this batch.


----------



## sponge (1/12/12)

sponge said:


> Getting things ready this afternoon for a brew day tomorrow.
> 
> Roughly based on a fullers ESB.
> 
> ...



Just waiting for the HLT to come to temperature to mash in. It was far too hot during the middle of the day to warrant getting my brew on so a mid afternoon brew it is!


----------



## stakka82 (1/12/12)

Simple midstrength lager for the warm weather:

65% JW Pilsner
35% Munich II

Hallertau Mittlefrueh @ 60 mins to 22 IBU

OG 1040

Saflager W 34/70


----------



## bconnery (1/12/12)

Rowy said:


> I'm on a Bramling Cross kick at the moment


Told you it was good stuff!


----------



## manticle (1/12/12)

Tossing up between Belgian Golden Strong, mild and Saison tomorrow.

Might be able to sneak two in - the mild and 1 other. Probably saison because the mash schedule is a little simpler.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (1/12/12)

Going to brew this tomorrow

Passionfruit Heffe

45L batch
47.9% boh pils
47.9% pale wheat
4.2% carahell

Willamette to 16 ibu

Forbidden fruit 3463

OG-1.052

2.3kg passionfruit to secondary

It's out of brewing classic styles but I changed the apricot to passionfruit.


----------



## Rowy (1/12/12)

bconnery said:


> Told you it was good stuff!




Every time I go into craftbrewer I blame you!


----------



## adryargument (2/12/12)

Kegged this batch last night, let the keg cool overnight and forced carbed just now.

TYPE: All Grain
Taste: 02/12/12
Appearance: Cloudy Pale Straw, Thick head, very lacy. 
Aroma: Definate wheaty notes, gentle earthiness.
Body: Med body, slightly creamy on the palatte, quite dry finish, Light - Med Carbonation, Light - Med bitterness
Taste: Easy going light summer ale. Light malt and very slight wheat taste. Overlayed with a gentle hints of EKG giving a slight earthy spicy backdrop at the end. Lingers on a Light - Med bitterness.
Overall: Very nice and refreshing. Very easy going and definately feels like a summer hit.
Improvements: Tiny hint of extra bitterness at the end. Should be slightly lighter - possibly due to the hops / yeast trub i pitched on.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 77.60 l
Post Boil Volume: 67.60 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 62.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 60.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 3.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
5.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 2 47.6 % 
4.00 kg Floor Malted Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann Grain 3 38.1 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 4 14.3 % 
40.00 g Magnum [11.60 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 5 22.6 IBUs 
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 20.0 Hop 6 2.6 IBUs 
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 7 1.5 IBUs 
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 9 - 


Mash Schedule: ADA - 52/20 - 63/30 - 70/20 - 75/10
Total Grain Weight: 10.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 2.00 l of water and heat to 52.0 C 52.0 C 20 min 
63 Heat to 63.0 C over 10 min 63.0 C 30 min 
70 Heat to 70.0 C over 10 min 70.0 C 20 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.0 C over 6 min 75.0 C 10 min


----------



## bullsneck (2/12/12)

All I want for Christmas is an IRA!

*BOAB India Red Ale*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.949
Total Hops (g): 180.50
Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.25 %
Colour (SRM): 14.0 (EBC): 27.6
Bitterness (IBU): 62.0 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.741 kg Simpsons Golden Promise (79.69%)
0.392 kg Simpsons Pale Crystal (6.59%)
0.392 kg Weyermann Munich I (6.59%)
0.204 kg Weyermann Caraamber (3.43%)
0.200 kg Simpsons Dark Crystal (3.36%)
0.020 kg Thomas Fawcett Pale Chocolate (0.34%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.5 g Topaz Pellet (16.3% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
5.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.2 g/L)
17.5 g Citra Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.8 g/L)
17.5 g Simcoe Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
4.5 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
2.5 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.5 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
4.0 g BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Mash...

Multi step 55/62/65/72/78 for 10/45/20/15/10 minutes


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Rowy (2/12/12)

bullsneck said:


> All I want for Christmas is an IRA!
> 
> *BOAB India Red Ale*
> American IPA
> ...




I'm liking that hop bill a lot!


----------



## manticle (2/12/12)

manticle said:


> Tossing up between Belgian Golden Strong, mild and Saison tomorrow.
> 
> Might be able to sneak two in - the mild and 1 other. Probably saison because the mash schedule is a little simpler.



Mild on the boil:

Mild

Type:	All grain
Size:	18 liters
Color: 27 HCU (~14 SRM) 
Bitterness:	24 IBU
OG: 1.044
FG: 1.016
Alcohol:	3.6% v/v (2.8% w/w)
Grain:	3kg Simpsons MO
150g Dingemans aromatic
150g Dingemans biscuit
250g Simpsons heritage crystal 70-80L
100g Simpsons chocolate
30g roast barley
Mash:	70% efficiency, 69 for 30 mins, 72 for 10, 78 for 10
Boil: 60 minutes	SG 1.032	25 liters
Hops:	18g Challenger (6% AA, 60 min.)
10g Challenger (6% AA, 10 min.)

Ringwood 1187

4g CaCl2 each to mash and boil.

Saison about to mash in: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1513

Using JW dark wheat because I have some I need tyo use up but would prefer (and recommend) a continental like Weyermann pale. This one will be 3711.


----------



## Amber Fluid (2/12/12)

First attempt at a Pils and no idea how the Bairds will turn out.....

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.300
Total Hops (g): 140.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (EBC): 7.4
Bitterness (IBU): 38.4 (No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Bairds Pale (94.34%)
0.300 kg Munich (5.66%)

Hop Bill
----------------
40.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
50.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
50.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Misc Bill
----------------
1/2 Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 62C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 11C with Saflager W-34/70 or Saflager S-189 (yet to decide)
No-Chill


----------



## tiprya (2/12/12)

Boiling now. My IPAs have been a bit 'muddy' flavour wise. Trying to get that crisp hoppy flavour.

Tropical pale ale

Selected Style and Target Specs
14B-India Pale Ale(IPA)-American IPA

Wort Volume Before Boil: 28.01 l Wort Volume After Boil: 24.98 l
Volume Transferred: 20.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0 ml
Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 18.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.052 SG Expected OG: 1.058 SG
Expected FG: 1.014 SG Apparent Attenuation: 74.0 %
Expected ABV: 5.8 % Expected ABW: 4.5 %
Expected IBU: (using Tinseth): 79.9 IBU Expected Color: (using Morey): 8.1 SRM
BU:GU ratio: 1.38 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 86.0 % 
Boil Duration: 75.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 ˚C	

Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
UK Pale Ale Malt (Marris Otter) 5.000 kg 86.2 % 4.2 In Mash/Steeped
German Munich II Malt 500 g 8.6 % 1.5 In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 300 g 5.2 % 6.0 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
US Warrior 12.0 % 20 g 21.8 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
US Chinook 10.5 % 30 g 22.0 Loose Pellet Hops 30 Min From End
US Chinook 10.5 % 30 g 10.4 Loose Pellet Hops 10 Min From End
AU Galaxy 13.4 % 30 g 13.3 Loose Pellet Hops 10 Min From End
US Citra 15.0 % 25 g 12.4 Loose Pellet Hops 10 Min From End
US Chinook 10.5 % 30 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
US Citra 15.0 % 30 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
AU Galaxy 13.4 % 30 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
AU Galaxy 13.4 % 30 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped
US Citra 15.0 % 30 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped


Yeasts
Yeast Strain	Amount	Used
Wyeast 1272-American Ale II 1 pack	

Recipe Notes
2/12/12 23L mash 8L sparge 
65/68/72/78 degrees 40/10/10/10 mins 
16g CaSO4 in mash 5.58 pH calculated, 5.60 measured.


----------



## PhantomEasey (2/12/12)

The missus is out for the arvo...perfect chance for a double day. 

Currently boiling, lazy's Pilsner.


*Pils 02* (German Pilsner (Pils))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 4.7 (EBC): 9.3
Bitterness (IBU): 37.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

95% Pilsner
5% Melanoidin

1.3 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5.5% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
0.5 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (6.3% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (6.3% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 62C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 10C with Wyeast 2001 - Urquell Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just cracking the grain now for an APA. 


*LCPA CLone 01* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 5.6 (EBC): 11.0
Bitterness (IBU): 43.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

70.16% Pale Ale Malt
19.3% Munich I
5.27% Carapils (Dextrine)
5.27% Wheat Malt

0.1 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L East Kent Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.9 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

NOTES:
10 min and 5 min done as french press into fermenter at pitching

-Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## sp0rk (2/12/12)

I know i said over a week ago i was doing it, but my grain finally got here this week
did my first AG brew today, Dr Smurto's Golden Ale
ended up with either slightly higher efficiency or a higher evaporation rate than I'd expected as my SG was around 1.052 (was too out of it to actually do a volume measurement)
Was an interesting experience, looking forward to another AG brew next weekend!


----------



## warra48 (2/12/12)

Brown Porter
Brewer: Robert

Boil Size: 35.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 47.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.7 IBUs
Actual Mash Efficiency: 93.1%
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

3935.0 g Pale Malt, Ale (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 8 74.7 % 
411.0 g Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC) Grain 9 7.8 % 
230.0 g Crystal Malt - Light (120.0 EBC) Grain 10 4.4 % 
210.0 g Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 11 4.0 % 
182.0 g Crystal Medium (150.0 EBC) Grain 12 3.5 % 
26.0 g Willamette [4.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 13 12.7 IBUs 
12.0 g Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] - Boil 60.0 mi Hop 14 2.8 IBUs 
12.0 g Target [9.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 15 11.3 IBUs 
5.0 g BrewBrite - Boil 0.00 min
11.0 g Willamette [4.90 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 17 2.0 IBUs 
5.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 18 - 
1.0 pkg Denny's Favorite 50 (Wyeast Labs #1450) Yeast - Slurry harvested from an APA bottled yesterday.

Was supposed to be all Willamette hops, but ran out. Substituted Styrian Goldings, but then ran out of that. Made the rest up with Target. I'm sure it'll work out OK.
Brewed a Brown Porter only 2 brews back, but liked it so much, I just had to do it again.


----------



## Arghonaut (5/12/12)

Just mashed in, an American wheat to have on tap for Christmas. Hope the Zythos blend is good, havent tried them before.


*Zee Wheat* (American Wheat or Rye Beer)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.1
Bitterness (IBU): 23.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

50% BB Ale Malt
50% BB Wheat Malt

0.5 g/L Zythos (10% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Zythos (10% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Danstar Nottingham


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (5/12/12)

winkle said:


> Galaxian Pale Ale today (effing hot and all), recipe in the DB.
> I might give some thought to NickB's hopburst sugestion for this batch.



Have had to delay pitching the yeast into this sucker, everthing has been too friggen hot. 
However I think I can squeeze the frementor into the cool conditioning fridge with the two kegs currently in there - so its all go tomorrow  . Had to stuff around with the too brew list though, might have to drop the bire sauvage back a bit, and run through as series of Shootin/Tootin/&Rootin' Saisons and a Bire de Noel since they can handle the conditions best. 
Bah, humbug, simply not enough fridges - need a cold room (a big one with a tv).


----------



## mje1980 (6/12/12)

Pacifico ale

76% BEST pilz
17.9% Wheat
4.5% Carahell
1.7% Simpsons med xtal

Hallertau 60

Galaxy 10, 5 and dry in the keg. 

1.046
25 IBU

US05

Summer ale, inspired by S&W. My wife likes this so a winner all around. Will use the whole cake for a big IIPA


----------



## Helles (8/12/12)

APA SMASH
80lts

16kg JW PALE
30g Citra and Simcoe @ FWH 10min 5 min 0 min and dry hop

OG 1045
IBU 41 
Wyeast 1272


----------



## manticle (8/12/12)

manticle said:


> Mild on the boil:
> 
> Mild
> 
> ...



Doing this again but with WY1469, west yorkshire. The one I made last week is tasting great from the FV (around FG now) and the one I made prior to that is nearly finished. So easy to brew, so easy to ferment, so easy to drink. Have decided mild will be on high rotation.


----------



## sponge (8/12/12)

helles said:


> APA SMASH
> 80lts
> 
> 16kg JW PALE
> ...



SMATH (two hops?)


----------



## Helles (8/12/12)

sponge said:


> SMATH (two hops?)




Yes mate when i was planning the beer i going with all Simcoe
When i put the recipe together my mind changed
When i added recipe to forum i was drunk and still called it a SMASH
It is now called a SMASHISH ALE in Beersmith


----------



## PhantomEasey (9/12/12)

Just commenced mashing a sneaky Saison before a Christmas lunch.

*Sneaky Saison 01* (Saison)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 4.7 (EBC): 9.3
Bitterness (IBU): 40.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

73.68% Pilsner
21.04% Wheat Malt
5.27% Victory

1.4 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 63C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 28C with Wyeast 3724 - Belgian Saison

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mxd (9/12/12)

did a double yesterday

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recipe: 63 NS Summer Ale
Brewer: Matt
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 67.41 l
Post Boil Volume: 65.52 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 63.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 63.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 11.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
8.50 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcet Grain 2 65.4 % 
2.50 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 19.2 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 15.4 % 
30.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] - First Wort 60. Hop 5 15.3 IBUs 
45.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 16.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 2.8 IBUs 
3.00 tsp Polyclar (Boil 0.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
30.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
3.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast 10 - 


Mash Schedule: 4 Step
Total Grain Weight: 13.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 40.00 l of water and heat to 55.0 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Alpha Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 63.0 C 63.0 C 40 min 
Beta Heat to 67.0 C over 8 min 67.0 C 15 min 
Mash Out Heat to 74.0 C over 15 min 74.0 C 5 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 41.43l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------


------------------------------

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 63 ltr Lawn Mower Lager
Brewer: Matt
Style: Standard American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 67.41 l
Post Boil Volume: 65.52 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 63.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 63.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 3.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
9.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (2.0 EBC) Grain 2 91.3 % 
0.90 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 3 8.7 % 
10.00 g  Columbus (Tomahawk) [15.00 %] - Boil 60. Hop 4 6.7 IBUs 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [15.00 %] - Boil 20. Hop 5 12.1 IBUs 
3.00 tsp Polyclar (Boil 0.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
3.0 pkg Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: 4 Step
Total Grain Weight: 10.40 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 29.50 l of water and heat to 55.0 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Alpha Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 63.0 C 62.0 C 40 min 
Beta Heat to 67.0 C over 8 min 67.0 C 15 min 
Mash Out Heat to 74.0 C over 15 min 74.0 C 5 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 48.43l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------


----------



## soundawake (9/12/12)

Put this one down yesterday - 

*Aussie pale* (Australian Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.13 %
Colour (SRM): 5.1 (EBC): 10.0
Bitterness (IBU): 29.4 (Average)

94.22% Pale Ale Malt
5.03% Wheat Malt
0.75% Crystal 120

0.8 g/L Pride of Ringwood (9.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with WLP009 - Australian Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Was aiming for 21 litres @ 1.042, ended up with 22.1 litres @1.041.


----------



## Nick JD (10/12/12)

*Nelson IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.069 (P): 16.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 7.09 %
Colour (SRM): 11.3 (EBC): 22.2
Bitterness (IBU): 64.5 (Average)

88.4% Pilsner
8.29% Dextrose
2.76% Caraaroma
0.55% Roasted Barley

1.2 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## malt_shovel (10/12/12)

Put this one down last night. Playing with some new hops.

Americanish Pale Ale

20Ltr into the fermenter

5kg BB Pale
0.3kg Acidulated Malt
0.18kg Spec B
0.1kg Cararoma

Mashed at 65oC for 60mins

Hops
25gm Millenium (12.9%AA) @ 60mins
25gm Bravo (15.1%AA) @ 10mins
25gm Bravo (15.1%AA) @ 5mins
25gm each Millenium / Bravo @ flameout

Rinsed WLP007 slurry, ferment around 18oC.

Not sure if I will dry hop or not. 

Cheers
:beer:


----------



## Brocksmith (10/12/12)

First Brew yesterday, boiled to vigorously so ended up a bit bigger than I intended.

No.1 Robust/Baltic Porter

Style: Robust Porter
OG: 1.072
Type: All Grain
Estimated FG: 1.016
ABV: 7.35 %
IBU's: 30.14
Efficiency: 70 %
Boil Size: 22.07 L
Color: 35.5 SRM 
Batch Size: 14.93 L
Preboil OG: 1.058
Boil Time: 90 minutes



Grains & Adjuncts
Fawcett Maris Otter Pale Malt 5.00 kg 83.33 %
Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L 0.20 kg 3.33 %
Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L 0.30 kg 5.00 %
Fawcett Pale Chocolate 0.25 kg 4.17 %
Carafa II 0.25 kg 4.17 %



Hops

Goldings, East Kent. 60 mins 40.00 g 5.0%AA 22.58IBU 

Sticklebract. 10 mins 15.00 g 12.30AA 7.56IBU


Yeasts

1.0 pkg Amrican Ale Wyeast Labs 1056


Mash Profile

Medium Body Infusion 60 min @ 66.8C Add 15.65 L ( 2.91 L/kg ) water @ 77.7C

Sparge Sparge 14.82 L of 76.7C water over 60 mins


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/12/12)

Brewed my first Dark Ale on wednesday night.

Recipe: White Rabbit DA 
Style: English Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 72 SRM
Estimated IBU: 29 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------

Grain Bill

3.6 kg Pale Malt AUS 
0.50 kg Veinna Malt GER 
0.45 kg Wheat Malt AUS 
0.2 kg Pale Crystal Malt UK
0.01kg Dark Crystal Malt UK 
0.15kg Wheat Chocolate GER

Hop Schedule

18 gm Magnum (75 min) 24.4 IBU 
9gm Pacifica NZ (15mins) 2.2 IBU 
7gm Cascade USA (15mins) 2.0 IBU
9gm Pacifica NZ (1min) 0.2 IBU
7gm Cascade USA (1min) 0.2 IBU

0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs - Wyeast 1092 Whitbread Ale - Oct 2012 

Mash Schedule - Multi Step - Braumiester

10mins @ 40 degree - Hydration Rest
5mins @ 50 degree - Protien Rest
45mins @ 65 degree - B Amalayse Rest
15mins @ 71 degree - A Amalayse Rest
15mins @ 77 degree - Mash Out

Sparged 8.5 litres @ 75 degree over 10 mins

Got 20 litres of 1.050 into the fermenter :beerbang: 

Immersion chilled to 30 degrees, fridge chilled to 25 degrees, pitched yeast from smack pack direct into fermenter


----------



## bullsneck (14/12/12)

Mashed in and on the way to a sacc rest. 
Summer Ale with 80% Pils, 20% Wheat to 1.046. Hochkurz style mash.
Galaxy, Citra and Mittlefrueh at 15 and 5 to 30IBU.
Nottingham eating the sugar.


----------



## bum (14/12/12)

What was supposed to be a scaled down (OG/IBU, not volume) version of CYBI's Lil Sumpin Sumpin' clone but due to availability of ingredients and the brewer's whimsical approach to brewdays I'm not quite sure what it is now. APAish, I guess.


----------



## manticle (15/12/12)

Numbers are rough:

APA

Type:	All grain
Size:	22 liters
Color: 17 HCU (~10 SRM) 
Bitterness: 53 IBU
OG: 1.060
FG: 1.012
Alcohol:	6.2% v/v (4.8% w/w)
Grain:	3.5kg Simpsons maris
2kg Weyerman Vienna
250g Dingemans biscuit
150g Dingeman's aromatic
250g simpsons heritage crystal 
Mash:	70% efficiency
Boil: 75	minutes	SG 1.041	32 liters
Hops (all pellets): 15g Cascade (5.4% AA, 60 min.)
15g Chinook (13% AA, 60 min.)
15g Cascade (5.4% AA, 20 min.)
15g Cascade (5.4% AA, 15 min.)
15g Cascade (5.4% AA, 10 min.)
15g Cascade (5.4% AA, 5 min.)
10g Cascade (aroma)
5g Chinook (aroma)

About 27g of left over citra (aa 13.9%) roughly divided equally between all the late additions. Aroma hops added to whirlpool. No chilled, brewed as stated.

TEMP: 55/64/72/78
TIME: 5/45/15/10

CaCl2 and CaSO4 in equal additions to mash and boil.
Wyeast 1272


----------



## seamad (16/12/12)

Double brew day.

Hefe

Wheat 50%
Pils 25.5%
Vienna 20%
Carabelge 2.5%
Acid malt 2%

All weyerman.

Never tried this one before, normally 50/50 pils wheat.

Temps 44/52/63/71/77
Time 15/5/30/30/10

1051 og
saphir @60,12.7ibu

Dubbel ....type of

Pils (dinge) 71.2%
Abbey malt 10%
Caraaroma 5%
Carabelge 5%

Candi syrup xtra dark 8.8%

Temp 55/63/70/77
Time 10/40/30/77

1060 og
Magnum @60, 16.8 ibu
Stryians @10 1 g/l

Using 1214 for both, was going to use it for the dubbel, then decided to give it a shot with the hefe,ala nickjd.



Roasting some green coffee beans to give to the outlaws and my old man for xmas as well today.

Just enjoying a doube cap with PNG whagi 9 day post roast :icon_drool2: :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (16/12/12)

New Zealand hopped pale ale after the last one disappeared so fast...

Recipe: recovery pale
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 27.00 l 
Boil Size: 35.00 l
Bottling Volume: 27.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 8.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 33.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4000.00 g Pale Malt, Golden Promise Floor Malted ( Grain 1 83.3 % 
500.00 g Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 2 10.4 % 
200.00 g Carabohemian (Weyermann) (101.5 SRM) Grain 3 4.2 % 
100.00 g Amber Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (55.8 SRM) Grain  4 2.1 % 
30.00 g Aramis [8.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 26.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Pacifica [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 5.8 IBUs 
20.00 g Wai-iti [2.80 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 1.2 IBUs 
20.00 g Wai-iti [2.80 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 8 0.3 IBUs 

1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 9 -


----------



## bconnery (16/12/12)

bconnery said:


> New Zealand hopped pale ale after the last one disappeared so fast...
> 
> Recipe: recovery pale
> Brewer: Mooshells
> ...



Or, since I've discovered I've been a little slack in updating my inventory in beersmith, it turns out I'm brewing this...

Recipe: recovery pale
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 27.00 l 
Boil Size: 35.00 l
Bottling Volume: 27.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 8.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 32.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4000.00 g Pale Malt, Golden Promise Floor Malted ( Grain 1 83.3 % 
500.00 g Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 2 10.4 % 
200.00 g Carabohemian (Weyermann) (101.5 SRM) Grain 3 4.2 % 
100.00 g Amber Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (55.8 SRM) Grain 4 2.1 % 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 9 - 
15.00 g Pacific Jade [12.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 19.8 IBUs 
15.00 g Pacific Jade [12.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 7.2 IBUs 
30.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 4.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Pacific Jade [12.50 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 8 0.6 IBUs


----------



## chunckious (16/12/12)

bconnery said:


> Or, since I've discovered I've been a little slack in updating my inventory in beersmith, it turns out I'm brewing this...
> 
> Recipe: recovery pale
> Brewer: Mooshells
> ...



So let me get this straight Ben. You input your stock levels into Beersmith and it tells you if you don't have enough ingredients for the brew?
Simple & smart. I'm doing a cross search via excel spreadsheets and using Brewmate.


----------



## bconnery (16/12/12)

Chunkious said:


> So let me get this straight Ben. You input your stock levels into Beersmith and it tells you if you don't have enough ingredients for the brew?
> Simple & smart. I'm doing a cross search via excel spreadsheets and using Brewmate.


That's right. You can select the option to only allow you to select ingredients from your inventory. Which is brilliant, as long as you have kept it up to date. 
When you've done the brew you can select 'Remove items from Inventory' and it takes the amount you've used out...


----------



## chunckious (16/12/12)

bconnery said:


> That's right. You can select the option to only allow you to select ingredients from your inventory. Which is brilliant, as long as you have kept it up to date.
> When you've done the brew you can select 'Remove items from Inventory' and it takes the amount you've used out...



BINGO!!! Match winner right there. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Spiesy (16/12/12)

got a UK Brown mashing away right now...

20 litre batch

JW Ale 5.5kg
JW Crystal 140 0.5kg
JW Wheat 0.3kg
JW Dark Crystal 0.2kg
Roast Barley 0.1kg

Northern Brewer (US) 18g @ 60min for 17.2IBU
UK Fuggle 15g @ 20min for 4.7IBU
EK Golding 10g @ 0min.

90min mash @ 66-degrees. 90min boil. BIAB. No chill.

Ferment with Wyeast 1028 - London Ale, for 10-days @ 18-degrees, crash for four.


----------



## Rowy (16/12/12)

Got this one mashing right now!


Wellingtons Ale (English Brown Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 20.6 (EBC): 40.6
Bitterness (IBU): 35.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

9kg Maris Otter Malt
500gms Crystal 60
300gms Chocolate
300gms Chocolate, Pale

20g Northdown (8.1% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)
40g Challenger (6.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
40g Northdown (8.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
20g Challenger (6.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Cube Hop)
30g Challenger (6.1% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)

2 x Teaspoons Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1 Teaspoon Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
8g Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

Notes: Double batch. Will use 1469 in one and Notto in the other. will dry hop the 1469 one only.

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Spiesy (16/12/12)

^ pretty bitter for style, yeah?


----------



## Rowy (16/12/12)

Spiesy said:


> ^ pretty bitter for style, yeah?



Sure is Spiesy. I just adjusted another recipe I had and never changed the Style on b rewmate  I've decided to hit it up a bit to see how it goes. I've been experimenting with English beers of late and to be honest I've only done one that I thought was a cracker. It was about the same IBU's b ut with different hops. I'm trying to get away from my addiction to Bramling Cross that Bconnery got me started on <_<


----------



## nathan_madness (16/12/12)

Knocked this out yesterday:

Style: Klsch
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 39.45 l
Post Boil Volume: 31.20 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.20 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 8.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 96.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3425 g Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 4 72.2 % 
815 g Wheat Malt, Dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 5 17.2 % 
410 g Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 6 8.6 % 
95 g Acidulated Malt (Weyermann) (5.0 EBC) Grain 7 2.0 % 
35.20 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.50 %] - Boil Hop 8 11.8 IBUs 
12.30 g Hallertau Tradition [6.40 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 9 7.6 IBUs 
26.30 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.10 %] - Boil Hop 10 6.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 mins) Other 11 - 
1.0 pkg Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [124.21 Yeast 12 - 


Total Grain Weight: 4745 g

and this today:

Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 39.45 l
Post Boil Volume: 31.20 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.20 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 6.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 96.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3670 g Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 4 75.1 %  
930 g Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC) Grain 5 19.0 % 
285 g Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 6 5.8 % 
10.30 g Northern Brewer [15.00 %] - Boil 60.0 mi Hop 7 14.7 IBUs 
3.50 g Northern Brewer [15.00 %] - Boil 30.0 mi Hop 8 3.8 IBUs 
10.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 mins) Other 9 - 
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.40 %] - Boil 3.0 Hop 10 1.3 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 11 - 

Total Grain Weight: 4885 g


----------



## Nick JD (16/12/12)

*Amarillo Simcoe & Nelson APA* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.20 %
Colour (SRM): 5.2 (EBC): 10.2
Bitterness (IBU): 43.0 (Average)

92.11% Pilsner
6.58% Dextrose
1.32% Caraaroma

0.3 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 68C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## TasChris (16/12/12)

I am having a double brew day.
A saison with Rye and a saison without rye

12-16-2012 Saison first Try
Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.9 4.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
9.1 0.45 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.40 13.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.13 6.6 20 min.
25.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.40 10.3 20 min.
10.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.13 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Goldings - E.K. ellet 6.40 0.0 0 min.


WYeast 3711 French Saison


12-16-2012 Rye Saison first Try

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Sunday December 16, 2012
Head Brewer: Chris Gould
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: Rye Saison first Try


% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.0 4.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
5.0 0.25 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
1
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.40 13.7 60 min.
20.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.13 6.6 20 min.
25.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.40 10.4 20 min.
10.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.13 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.40 0.0 0 min.


WYeast 3711 French Saison

Pretty simple saison recipes as a starting point for a play with the two saison yeasts

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Thefatdoghead (16/12/12)

bum said:


> What was supposed to be a scaled down (OG/IBU, not volume) version of CYBI's Lil Sumpin Sumpin' clone but due to availability of ingredients and the brewer's whimsical approach to brewdays I'm not quite sure what it is now. APAish, I guess.


Let us know how it goes Bum cheeks


----------



## brettprevans (16/12/12)

Made a byo little somthn somethinh wheat ipa clone the other month drinking well. Gave a sample to maple today. He thinks so too.


----------



## bum (16/12/12)

Must say I am hopeful this one will turn out okay based on the wort that went into the cube. We'll see. 

Small amount of Googling can't seem to turn up the BYO recipe. How close do you reckon it is it to the CYBI version? http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/can-you-br...99/#post2557323


----------



## brettprevans (17/12/12)

bum said:


> Must say I am hopeful this one will turn out okay based on the wort that went into the cube. We'll see.
> 
> Small amount of Googling can't seem to turn up the BYO recipe. How close do you reckon it is it to the CYBI version? http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/can-you-br...99/#post2557323


BYO's recipe is in the Oct 2012 edition and doesnt seem to be listed online.
Grain bill is similar hops schedule slightly differant (no suprise)

*BYO Mag's Sumpin like Little Sumpin Sumpin Wheat IPA*
19L, OG1073, FG 1018, IBU 63, SRM 8, ABV 7.1%

4.5kg Pale Ale
1.8kg Wheat
0.45kg Flaked Wheat
56g Victory
21g Nugget @ 90min
28 crystal hop @ 15min
28g Cascade @ 15
28g Chinook @ 2
28g amarillo @ 2
28g Cascase @ dry

I subbed hallertau for crystal hop and Melanoidin for victory


----------



## vortex (17/12/12)

Just a Simple IPA to get something hoppy on the taps (next to a Mild and Hefeweizen)
Second 0 min addition is in the Whirlpool.

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com

Recipe: Simple IPA

Brewer: Me

Asst Brewer: 

Style: American IPA

TYPE: All Grain

Taste: (30.0) 



Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Boil Size: 50.80 l

Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l

Batch Size (fermenter): 40.00 l   

Bottling Volume: 38.00 l

Estimated OG: 1.060 SG

Estimated Color: 9.6 EBC

Estimated IBU: 60.0 IBUs

Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %

Est Mash Efficiency: 84.4 %

Boil Time: 60 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amt				   Name									 Type		  #		%/IBU		 

10.10 kg			  Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain		 1		100.0 %	   

78.47 g			   Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min		 Hop		   2		60.0 IBUs	 

1.00 Items			Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)		Fining		3		-			 

120.00 g			  Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min		  Hop		   4		0.0 IBUs	  

120.00 g			  Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min		  Hop		   5		0.0 IBUs	  

2.0 pkg			   San Diego Super Yeast (White Labs #WLP09 Yeast		 6		-			 

120.00 g			  Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days	  Hop		   7		0.0 IBUs	  





Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge

Total Grain Weight: 10.10 kg

----------------------------

Name					Description							 Step Temperat Step Time	 

Mash In				 Add 30.35 l of water at 69.8 C		  64.4 C		75 min		



Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (7.17l, 27.40l) of 75.6 C water

Notes:

------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## bum (17/12/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> BYO's recipe


That looks a lot closer to what I've chopped mine down to except my ABV will be about 5% and IBUs around 38. Will follow the dry hopping of the CYBI version fairly closely though.


----------



## petesbrew (17/12/12)

Grain all cracked and ready for a double batch of Tony's Bullshead Summer Saison tonight.


----------



## tricache (17/12/12)

Put down a quick brew yesterday, had to itch to brew something but had nothing at home and no homebrew places open.

So....

1 x Coopers Canadian Blonde tin
1kg x Malt/Dex mix
40g x Liberty Hops (5min boil)

Just hoping to get a nice summer throwback beer


----------



## mje1980 (19/12/12)

Mild. This is my last bit of pale choc, so i added some RB. I prefer straight choc malt, but i've used Rb and choc before with good results

82.3% MO
12.4% Simpsons med xtal
2.6% Pale choc
2.6% RB

69c-60, 72c-15

First gold - 60 mins

1.036
18 IBU

First double batch in a while too.


----------



## hsb (19/12/12)

Firing this one up this afternoon, not strictly a Saison and WLP575 yeast. The flameout Mittlefrueh is to soften the tropical fruit hit, had success using nobles like this in APAs, reaching a bit here, but WTH. Merry crimbo.

Step mash
55(5) - 63(50) - 68(10) - 72(10) - 78(10)


```
New World Saison

Type: All Grain 	

Date: 18/12/2012 

Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l 	

Boil Size: 42.33 l 	

Boil Time: 90 min 	Equipment: Stainless Kegs (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain

End of Boil Volume 30.98 l 	Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %

Final Bottling Volume: 23.16 l 	Est Mash Efficiency 82.5 %





Ingredients

Amt 	Name 	Type 	# 	%/IBU

3.75 kg 	Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) 	Grain 	1 	77.0 %

0.47 kg 	Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) 	Grain 	2 	9.7 %

0.18 kg 	Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 	Grain 	3 	3.7 %

0.16 kg 	Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) 	Grain 	4 	3.3 %

0.03 kg 	Carafa II (811.6 EBC) 	Grain 	5 	0.6 % (@mashout, for colour)



25.00 g 	Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 	Hop 	6 	28.3 IBUs

30.00 g 	Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min 	Hop 	7 	7.3 IBUs

40.00 g 	Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min 	Hop 	8 	0.0 IBUs



0.28 kg 	Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) 	Sugar 	9 	5.7 % (to fermenter)



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.043 SG 	Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG

Est Final Gravity: 1.008 SG 	Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG

Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 	Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %

Bitterness: 35.7 IBUs 	Calories: 427.1 kcal/l
```


----------



## sponge (20/12/12)

Looking at putting a brown porter tomorrow, based on the Fullers recipe since I have a bit of brown malt that's gagging to be used.

80% MO
10% Brown
5% Heritage Xtal
5% Choc

Slurry from 1469

1.054

30IBU's EKG @ FWH & Cube

EDIT: Decided to go with a simpler bill which reduced crystal (9% seemed far too much, and reduced brown down from 13%)


----------



## chunckious (20/12/12)

Brewing this weekend and bottling for cooler times.

Stout

72.2% Pale Ale Malt
9.52% Chocolate
7.53% Roasted Barley
5.76% Special-B
4.98% Flaked Oats

3 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II

OG: 1.061 
FG: 1.015 
ABV: 5.99 %


----------



## jyo (21/12/12)

Saison/Blond

1 cube will get hit with French saison and run at ambient temps, the other will have 1272 @ 16'

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.350
Total Hops (g): 80.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.26 %
Colour (SRM): 4.5 (EBC): 8.8
Bitterness (IBU): 29.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
4.500 kg Galaxy Malt (48.13%)
3.500 kg Vienna (37.43%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (10.7%)
0.350 kg Aromatic Malt (3.74%)

Hop Bill
----------------
30.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
30.0 g B Saaz Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 0 whirlpool (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
20000.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 25ish C with Wyeast 3711 - French Saison


----------



## Thefatdoghead (21/12/12)

Brewing a 20L Saison called "Saison de pipax" from the BYO issue of steam driven breweries and after a 50L batch of "Hanging possum pilsner" from the database.


----------



## Lakey (22/12/12)

Glad the world didnt blow up so I could brew today!

NOT THE END OF THE WORLD PALE ALE.

23L batch BIAB.
4kg bb ale
1kg wey wheat
.5kg wey munich 1
.25 wey caramunich 1
Mash @ 66

10g centennial @40min
5g simcoe @40min
10g centennial @10min
10g cascade @10min
15g simcoe @cube hop
10g cascade @cube hop
10g simcoe @dry hop
10g centennial @dry hop
10g cascade @dry hop
Us05 yeast


----------



## keifer33 (22/12/12)

Enough whirfloc there jyo?


----------



## Nick JD (22/12/12)

Kinda like mixing half a glass each of Radieuse and Chimay Red. 

*Leffe/Chimay Cross* (Belgian Dubbel)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.071 (P): 17.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 7.19 %
Colour (SRM): 15.1 (EBC): 29.8
Bitterness (IBU): 28.5 (Average)

85.33% Pilsner
5.33% Candy Syrup Extra Dark
5.33% Dextrose
2.67% Caraaroma
1.33% Caramunich III

1 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Step Infusion at 45, 55, 61, 67C.

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1214 - Belgian Abbey

Extended ferulic rest; 1214 starter 15% size of batch for bubblegum.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## brettprevans (22/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> Kinda like mixing half a glass each of Radieuse and Chimay Red.
> 
> *Leffe/Chimay Cross* (Belgian Dubbel)
> 
> ...


Sounds good. U tried it before nick? I was going to make a leffe blondd or radieuse but maybe ill brew this.


----------



## durgarth (22/12/12)

Mate of mine in the brew club and i are commencing a Lambic this weekend. We hope to be able to taste it sometime in July 2013 with some fruit added (cherries from my cherry tree) and again this time next year, just plain.......just in time for christmas 2013 (it had better be good).
I have had a couple of Lambic beers previously, when they are good they are sensational, when they are bad....you just leave them a little longer  

The plan is to brew separately in 2x 50 litre batches. We were able to source some Belgian Whitelabs sour mix and both of us plan to stop fermentation at around 1020 (or a bit lower) before transferring to our lovely Yulumba oak keg....


----------



## durgarth (22/12/12)

Oops sorry didn't mean to put in 3 pics....stupid fingers


----------



## Nick JD (22/12/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Sounds good. U tried it before nick? I was going to make a leffe blondd or radieuse but maybe ill brew this.



Haven't tried this one before. It's a cross between two of my recipes. Doesn't have the wheat starch of the Chimay Red clone and doesn't have the Special B of the Leffe Rad clone. Higher OG than Red, lower than Rad. No roast barley.

The leffe uses 3787, and this is 1214 - but this dark it's pretty difficult to tell the difference between those two yeasts. 

The Nelson worked great in a Chimay Blanche, so gonna do that again. Only at 60 mins, but it still shows up lurking in the background and compliments the esters nicely.

Recently found out that a massive pitch (2L in 12L) at 20-22C is the secret to bubblegum with 1214.


----------



## jyo (22/12/12)

keifer33 said:


> Enough whirfloc there jyo?



I'm trying to combat this fecking haze problem :lol:


----------



## winkle (22/12/12)

I've been slack, its been too hot & humid, but tomorrow its all go with a double. 
A Shootin' Saison and the Good ol' UXB.

UXB 
Belgian Specialty Ale 
Type: All Grain Date: 27/06/2011 
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Boil Size: 31.12 l 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 25.78 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 18.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 85.0 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 91.7 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 8.3 % 
28.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 24.0 IBUs 
28.00 g Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 4 17.4 IBUs 
0.26 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
17.00 g Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] - Aroma Steep 5.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
17.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Aroma Steep 5.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) [124.21 ml] Yeast 8 - 
1.11 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 9 - 
4.00 g Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
4.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.064 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.065 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.9 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.2 % 

Brewing arse-sistant on the day will be a munted Rosco-the-short well lubricated on Belgian Imperial Stout.


----------



## brettprevans (22/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> Haven't tried this one before. It's a cross between two of my recipes. Doesn't have the wheat starch of the Chimay Red clone and doesn't have the Special B of the Leffe Rad clone. Higher OG than Red, lower than Rad. No roast barley.
> 
> The leffe uses 3787, and this is 1214 - but this dark it's pretty difficult to tell the difference between those two yeasts.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Maybe I'll bang out a quick wheat whilst I'm waiting you're feedback on the outcome. 
U got a Chimay red recipe? I prefer blue or white but have tonnes of wheat to use up.


----------



## BPH87 (23/12/12)

Just mashed in an English Brown Ale, as well as started my first snake for a pulled pork (wish me luck!!)


----------



## Silver (23/12/12)

Just cubed a simple EKG/Fuggles bitter and deciding whether or not to dump half onto T-58 yeast cake and half with s04 or do 1 batch with Danstar Windsor. Used Windsor a couple of months ago with an all Fuggles and it was a lovely beer.


----------



## Nick JD (23/12/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> U got a Chimay red recipe?



*Chimay Red* (Belgian Dubbel)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 6.54 %
Colour (SRM): 16.7 (EBC): 32.8
Bitterness (IBU): 19.7 (Average)

75.29% Pilsner
7.06% Dextrose
7.06% Torrified Wheat (wheat "corn"flour)
4.71% Candy Syrup Extra Dark (CB)
2.35% Caraaroma
2.35% Special-B
1.18% Caramunich III

0.5 g/L Galena (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1214 - Belgian Abbey


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## marksfish (23/12/12)

BPH87 said:


> Just mashed in an English Brown Ale, as well as started my first snake for a pulled pork (wish me luck!!)




mmmmmmmmmmmmm pork :icon_drool2:


----------



## Stuwort (23/12/12)

Brewing a K+B Coopers APA with a few changes to use up leftovers

1 x Coopers APA tin
1.1kg Coopers LDME
200g Dex
100g Maltodextrin
15g Saaz @ 60min
Dry hopped 25g of Saaz @ 5 days at 18c
Added one pack of old Coopers yeast 1 min before flame out, made up a starter for another and sprinkled a third over the top (experimenting).
Extra 5 days in FV
Dropped to 1c for 7 days

Will bottle this the day after Boxing Day. It is tasting quite good. I was a little apprehensive about using the Saaz and the prospect of it developing a grassy taste, but so far so good. It seems like it will be a very easy to drink beer.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## winkle (23/12/12)

Effing useless brewery assistant is a no show after getting writtenoff on scotch and RIS last night, so its up to me to leave a ball valve open.  
Still everthing else is going nicely.



Sparging the Rootin' Saison.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/12/12)

Stuwort said:


> Brewing a K+B Coopers APA with a few changes to use up leftovers
> 
> 1 x Coopers APA tin
> 1.1kg Coopers LDME
> ...


Hi Stu, 
Added yeast 1 min before flame out??? I haven't heard of this before, why have you done that.


----------



## brettprevans (23/12/12)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Stu,
> Added yeast 1 min before flame out??? I haven't heard of this before, why have you done that.


Boiling yeast is a form of yeast nutriant. The boiling kills the yeast and leaves i goodness for rhe real yeasties to eat. Its a good way of using up old or cheap or free crap yeast and getting a good benefit.


----------



## Nick JD (23/12/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Boiling yeast is a form of yeast nutriant. The boiling kills the yeast and leaves i goodness for rhe real yeasties to eat. Its a good way of using up old or cheap or free crap yeast and getting a good benefit.



Bakers yeast in the red containers from the supermarket is a cheap yeast nutrient (and good for making pizzas!). 

I have a 250g container in my fridge that cost squat. If only 250g of brewing yeast were the same price as bakers yeast I'd never make another bloody starter again!


----------



## brettprevans (23/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> Bakers yeast in the red containers from the supermarket is a cheap yeast nutrient (and good for making pizzas!).
> 
> I have a 250g container in my fridge that cost squat. If only 250g of brewing yeast were the same price as bakers yeast I'd never make another bloody starter again!


Yup tandaco brand or somwthing. Ive got a container of it as well for that t purpose


----------



## Stuwort (23/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> Bakers yeast in the red containers from the supermarket is a cheap yeast nutrient (and good for making pizzas!).
> 
> I have a 250g container in my fridge that cost squat. If only 250g of brewing yeast were the same price as bakers yeast I'd never make another bloody starter again!


Sweet, that would be an easy way to get the yeasties firing. This was only my third brew, so everything learned the easy way is a bonus.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/12/12)

*Licorice Orange Stout* (Sweet Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.39 %
Colour (SRM): 36.4 (EBC): 71.7
Bitterness (IBU): 35.9 (Average)

2.5kg 52.3% Maris Otter Malt
.5kg 10.46% Flaked Oats
.5kg 10.46% Melanoidin
.5kg 10.46% Vienna
.3kg 6.28% Special Roast
.2kg 4.18% Black Malt
.18kg 3.77% Chocolate
.1kg 2.09% Carared

8g 0.4 g/L Columbus (12.1% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
8g 0.4 g/L Nugget (13% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
5g 0.3 g/L Columbus (12.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
5g 0.3 g/L Nugget (13% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
5g 0.3 g/L Columbus (12.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
5g 0.3 g/L Nugget (13% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

15g 0.8 g/L Licorice Root @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
15g 0.8 g/L Orange Peel @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
15g 0.3 g/L Orange Peel @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
8g 0.2 g/L Licorice Root @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Danstar Windsor


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Still figure out all this efficiency stuff but using Brewmate with an OG of 1.060 if seem to have achieved something like 80%????

Fermenting nicely droped to 1.030 in 24 hours

Hydro samples taste great.


----------



## Punkal (24/12/12)

I have been looking at making a Mild for a little bit, last night I was playing around with a recipes and when I woke up today I decided today would be the day. 

I had spent the past few days looking up a few old threads and recipes and had a plan (plus a recipe on my phone). 
My LHBS is closed over Christmas so I had to go to a shop a little further away. They had prepacked and cracked grain and there hops was not refrigerated but I had already decided I was brewing today so that was not going to stop me. 
The final recipe has more biscuit than I wanted but they only had it available in .5kg bags, nothing smaller, I did not want to keep cracked grain anyway so through all of it in anyway.
After picking out all the grain and finding the hops hanging on the wall the only thing I needed was yeast. Being a mild wanted liquid yeast and had 1469 in first place if they had it, after picking through the yeast fridge I was able to find 1028 and got that.

Anyway enough of my story here is the recipe.

Recipe: Chock Rye Mild
Brewer: Punkalflufen 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.02 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.02 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.02 l 
Bottling Volume: 23.32 l
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 29.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.9 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.00 kg Pale Malt Golden Promise UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 46.5 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 23.3 % 
0.50 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 3 11.6 % 
0.50 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 4 11.6 %  
0.15 kg Chocolate Rye Malt (492.5 EBC) Grain 5 3.5 % 
0.15 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 6 3.5 % 
0.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 7 0.0 % 
35.00 g Goldings, East Kent 4% [4.00 %] - Boil 6 Hop 8 16.6 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent 4% [4.00 %] - Boil 1 Hop 10 3.5 IBUs 
10.00 g Goldings, East Kent 4% [4.00 %] - Boil 0 Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg London Ale Yeast (Wyeast Labs #1028) [12 Yeast 12 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 0.0 days) Other 13 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.30 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temper Step Time 
Saccharification Add 31.65 l of water at 72.4 C 68.9 C 60 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Tasted good going into the fermenter there is a little milk chocolate in there. Hopefully It turns out good and tasty, I plan to tweak it next time I make it as the grain bill was limited as I could only get specific amounts of grain and did not want to store cracked grain.


----------



## Yob (27/12/12)

Cannot be buggered typing it all out.

It's AIPA/IIPA Season :icon_drool2: 

The other day I did an Apollo based AIPA to test the hop out, almost finished fermenting so whipping this up today.

Magnum /Simcoe / Amarillo Imperial

*IIPA - * (American IIPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.079 (P): 19.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.020 (P): 5.1
Alcohol (ABV): 7.76 %
Colour (SRM): 10.6 (EBC): 20.9
Bitterness (IBU): 65.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

51.91% Pale Ale Malt
19.47% Wheat Malt
12.98% Munich I
12.98% Pilsner (Stocking Filler)
2.01% Acidulated Malt
0.65% Chocolate

0.5 g/L Magnum (12.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Step mashed 63/30 65/10 68/10 70/10 78/10

Fermented at 18C with Greenbelt

...must... get.. the... pool...up.. :chug:


----------



## Nick JD (27/12/12)

Yob said:


> Cannot be buggered typing it all out.



File-->Export to File-->Forum Friendly


----------



## Punkal (27/12/12)

The Chock Rye Mild is fermenting away happily, yesterday there was a crazy transformation at 0900 the krausen was a thick brown mass that looked a little like the top of a chocolate cake, it even had a few cracks in it. About 3 hours later white foam had pushed its way through the cracks and the top was a white fluffy mass then at 2300 the fluffy white mass had collapsible back onto the chocolate cake and it looks like a normal dark krausen.


----------



## browndog (27/12/12)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> *Licorice Orange Stout* (Sweet Stout)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (P): 15.9
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
> ...




That is a really intersting combo! have you made it before?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/12/12)

Nightmare brewday, Blew up my drill after a bearing shit itself on my small grain mill, coupled with gastro, i also burned myself and stepped on a broken glass which resulted in 7 stitches in the bottom of my heel. Went to hospital an hour after i cubed the beer. it ended up in the low to mid 40's in the effeciency, so i brewed an over-gravity beer the next day to blend post-ferment.

American Pale Ale

Original Gravity (OG): 1.030 (P): 7.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (P): 2.1
Alcohol (ABV): 2.95 %
Colour (SRM): 9.6 (EBC): 18.9
Bitterness (IBU): 41.9 (Average)

82.8% Pale Malt
9.84% Caramunich III
4.6% Carapils (Dextrine)
2.77% Melanoidin

0.7 g/L Cascade (5.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (5.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Cascade (5.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Cascade (5.4% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop)
0.2 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.7% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 63C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 16C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


APA ****-Up Fix

Original Gravity (OG): 1.079 (P): 19.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.020 (P): 5.1
Alcohol (ABV): 7.76 %
Colour (SRM): 5.5 (EBC): 10.9
Bitterness (IBU): 84.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

38.89% Wheat Malt
37.5% Pale Malt
23.61% Pale Ale Malt

0.5 g/L Amarillo (10.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 16C with 

Notes: 10Min Hops - Cube Hops

Brewed this as high gravity to counter-attack the piss poor efficiency i got from my last brew. Blend 1/2 of this wort with 1/2 poor eff% wort.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Thankfully this one turned out as planned and shouldn't be as bad. The plan is to blend the pair, and ferment one with US-05 and the other with Notto.


----------



## malt_shovel (27/12/12)

Brewed a coule of weeks ago.


*RedRage* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.067 (P): 16.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 7.08 %
Colour (SRM): 13.4 (EBC): 26.4
Bitterness (IBU): 62.2 (Tinseth)

60.4% Pale Malt
23.49% Vienna
6.71% Victory
4.7% Acidulated Malt
2.01% Brown Sugar, Light
2.01% Caraaroma
0.67% Carfa Special TI

1.1 g/L Apollo (15% Alpha) @ 55 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Topaz (16.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Topaz (16.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Topaz (16.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Apollo (15% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.7 g/L Topaz (16.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
2.1 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with WLP007 - Dry English Ale

Notes: Brewed on the 15th

Far too much acidulated malt
1st Runnings (with some sarge water - 1.077)

2nd Runnings (1.027)

Pre-boil 65ltrs @ 1.051

Post-boil 45Ltrs into fermenter @ 1.063

Had blocked kettle valve, had to siphon onto yeast cake via heat exchanger. Very hot (approx 30oC). Immersed fermenter in ice bath for half and hour and put into fridge at 1oC. Vigorous ferment this morning, fermentor at 22oC.

19/12/12 Added .3kg brown sugar

23/12/12 Dry Hopped with 100 gm Cascade - FG 1.014

Colour is very light amber.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## chunckious (28/12/12)

Stout (American Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.061 (P): 15.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.99 %
Colour (SRM): 54.1 (EBC): 106.6
Bitterness (IBU): 69.5 (Average)

72.2% Pale Ale Malt
9.52% Chocolate
7.53% Roasted Barley
5.76% Special-B
4.98% Flaked Oats

3 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II

Notes: Pale Ale Malt is Mild Malt

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## lael (28/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> Bakers yeast in the red containers from the supermarket is a cheap yeast nutrient (and good for making pizzas!).
> 
> I have a 250g container in my fridge that cost squat. If only 250g of brewing yeast were the same price as bakers yeast I'd never make another bloody starter again!



This is awesome - I was wondering where to get cheap yeast nutrient. What volumes do you put in a starter / batch?


----------



## Nick JD (28/12/12)

lael said:


> This is awesome - I was wondering where to get cheap yeast nutrient. What volumes do you put in a starter / batch?



A teaspoon. Not for any logical reason - just seemed to be a good amount. 

I don't put it in when I'm pitching saved trub ... figure there's a good amount of dead yeast in there already.


----------



## chefsantos (28/12/12)

Hefeweizen
batch 17ltrs
2kg wheat
1kg pilsner
0.6kg munichI
11g hallertau 
5g saaz
500ml wyeast 3068


----------



## Punkal (28/12/12)

chefsantos said:


> Hefeweizen
> batch 17ltrs
> 2kg wheat
> 1kg pilsner
> ...



I have been looking at making a weizen, I have basically the same ingredients and proportions, I was thinking about using a little golden promise (to add a little extra sweetness) as well as munich, what do you think?


----------



## vortex (28/12/12)

Punkal said:


> I have been looking at making a weizen, I have basically the same ingredients and proportions, I was thinking about using a little golden promise (to add a little extra sweetness) as well as munich, what do you think?



Don't overcomplicate it. 60% Wheat, 40% Pils, WY3068 @ 17c. Mash at 66, bitter to 15IBU with Hallertau.
Drinking a pint of Hefe with this exact recipe, and it's damn close to perfect. Only minor change would be a touch more colour, but this could be added via decoction if desired.


----------



## jyo (28/12/12)

If you're looking for some extra maltiness try adding 15-20% of vienna. Works really well.


----------



## Punkal (28/12/12)

Ok thanks guys I guess the KISS approach is best for this style.


----------



## NickB (29/12/12)

Liquid Lunch Hefeweizen

Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
15A-German Wheat/Rye Beer-Weizen/Weissbier

Minimum OG: 1.044 SG Maximum OG: 1.052 SG
Minimum FG: 1.010 SG Maximum FG: 1.014 SG
Minimum IBU: 8 IBU Maximum IBU: 15 IBU
Minimum Color: 2.0 SRM Maximum Color: 8.0 SRM


Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0 ml
Volume At Pitching: 42.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.037 SG Expected OG: 1.046 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Expected ABV: 4.6 % Expected ABW: 3.6 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 14.1 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 2.9 SRM
BU:GU ratio: 0.31 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 C 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
German Wheat Malt 4.500 kg 52.9 % 1.3 In Mash/Steeped
German Pilsner Malt 3.500 kg 41.2 % 0.9 In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 500 g 5.9 % 0.5 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
US Mount Hood 4.5 % 45 g 14.1 Loose Pellet Hops 90 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
BrewBrite 6 g In Boil


Yeast
Wyeast 3068-Weihenstephen Weizen


Water Profile
Target Profile: No Water Profile Chosen
Mash pH: 5.2
pH Adjusted with: Unadjusted

Total Calcium (ppm): 0 Total Magnesium (ppm): 0
Total Sodium (ppm): 0 Total Sulfate (ppm): 0
Total Chloride(ppm): 0 Total Bicarbonate (ppm): 0


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Weizen (45-66C)

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 45 C 15
Raise by infusion to 66 C 5
Rest at 66 C 60


----------



## manticle (29/12/12)

Mild on the boil now, french saison tomorrow.

Both recipes posted fairly recently.


----------



## chunckious (29/12/12)

manticle said:


> Mild on the boil now, french saison tomorrow.
> 
> Both recipes posted fairly recently.



What's your Mild recipe manticle. Getting ready to dial up one for a keg filler/1st try at one/mid strtength.
Using Wyeast 1968.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (29/12/12)

vortex said:


> Don't overcomplicate it. 60% Wheat, 40% Pils, WY3068 @ 17c. Mash at 66, bitter to 15IBU with Hallertau.
> Drinking a pint of Hefe with this exact recipe, and it's damn close to perfect. Only minor change would be a touch more colour, but this could be added via decoction if desired.


Thats what I was thinking. It's the simple ones with fresh ingredients that turn out the best for me. Also use German malts,hops and yeast in German beer.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (29/12/12)

Brewed a double batch of this today. Great brewday and all targets hit right on the nose.

Pride of Warwik




BJCP: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
Type: All Grain

OG: 1.050
FG: 1.013

Total for 1.0 batch:45L
8.43 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
0.21 kg Victory Malt
0.32 kg Corn Flaked (Maize)
0.49 kg Crystal Medium
0.04 kg Black Malt
50 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) FWH
50 g Fuggle (5.5%) 60 min
30 g Fuggle (5.5%) 30 min
63 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) 3 min
125.0 g Styrian Goldings (3.4%) 0 min

Notto yeast was going to go with 1968 but I just wanted a dryer beer this time but I reckon next brew ill go 1968with a low mash temp.


----------



## NickB (29/12/12)

Off topic.... Update your swap beers Gav! No idea what we're drinking.....



Cheers


----------



## GrumpyPaul (29/12/12)

browndog said:


> That is a really intersting combo! have you made it before?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



No never tried this.

I read somewhere licorice and orange go well together. The missus saw licorice root somewhere and suggested give it a try.

Sweet stout seemed the logical beer to try it in.

it's six days in the fermented. So a little while from reporting back, but so far tastes are good


----------



## manticle (29/12/12)

Chunkious said:


> What's your Mild recipe manticle. Getting ready to dial up one for a keg filler/1st try at one/mid strtength.
> Using Wyeast 1968.



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1642 make sure you read the brewing notes for the full recipe as some ingredients are not listed in the database. mash schedule is also important.

Brewed this 4 times in the last 2 months I think. Great session beer. If you end up brewing it, let me know how the 1968 goes.

1187 is my favourite version so far although today's will get a dose of 1099 when the cube cools.


----------



## doon (29/12/12)

I brewed the mild I did with 1272 as I had some stored in fridge. Seems good out of fermenter will let you know once carbed how it is


----------



## manticle (29/12/12)

Was yours the same/similar grist and mash schedule? Very easy brewday.

Be interested to hear how it ends up with 1272.


----------



## doon (29/12/12)

Yep exact same as yours piece of piss will be doing more


----------



## Thefatdoghead (29/12/12)

NickB said:


> Off topic.... Update your swap beers Gav! No idea what we're drinking.....
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Dont know if this is a coincidence after my post but I didn't swap. ignore this if it was.


----------



## warra48 (30/12/12)

Put this one down on Boxing Day.

Hefeweizen
Single infusion mash 67C
26 litres into fermenter at OG 1.046

400.0 g Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 5 7.4 % 
2800.0 g Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6 52.0 % 
943.0 g Pale Malt, Ale (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7 17.5 % 
600.0 g Munich, Light (Joe White) (21.0 EBC) Grain 8 11.2 % 
200.0 g Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 9 3.7 % 
57.0 g Premium Pilsner (2.5 EBC) Grain 10 1.1 % 
380.0 g Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 11 7.1 % 
25.0 g Hallertauer [5.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 12 14.3 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 13 - 
5.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 14 - 
1.0 pkg Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast Starter

Fermenter was not aerated.
Starter beer was poured off, and about 3 litres of wort added. Pitched about 2 hours later when starter was at high kraeusen. The whole thing went ballistic in very short time.

The reason for not aerating, and the use of the dextrose, is to minimise excessive clove esters and encourage some banana esters.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (30/12/12)

Mashing this now:

*Stone and Wood Inspired Ale*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.13 %
Colour (SRM): 3.0 (EBC): 6.0
Bitterness (IBU): 54.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

60% Pilsner
40% Wheat Malt

0.4 g/L Galaxy (11.9% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Galaxy (11.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Galaxy (11.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Galaxy (11.9% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 63C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 16C with WY1056

Notes: 10 min addition Cube hops

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

I have become a compulsive slut for perfecting this recipe. I think by subbing ale for pils it will leave alot more sweetness in the finished beer.

If only i put more effort into other things......... h34r:


----------



## Ross (30/12/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Mashing this now:
> 
> *Stone and Wood Inspired Ale*
> 
> ...



You'll need more than ale malt with IBU's of over 54!!!
Drop your bittering back to approx 18 IBU's & you'll be a lot closer  

Cheers Ross

Edit: Spelling


----------



## jakub76 (30/12/12)

Hoppy New Year IPA





90% MO
7% Crystal 60
3% Brown Malt (190L as Dave didn't have any Special B )

67C mash

15g Nugget 60min
20g Nugget 10min
50g Cascade 0min
50g Centennial 0min 

US-05

Will dry Hop with 50g each of Cascade & Centennial


----------



## Tony (30/12/12)

Brewing an American Rye IPA today

Bitter Dank Yank

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.75
Anticipated OG: 1.066 Plato: 16.14
Anticipated EBC: 16.5
Anticipated IBU: 88.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.3 4.50 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 6
17.4 1.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Rye Germany 1.036 5
4.3 0.25 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.40 28.0 25 min.
100.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.40 40.0 15 min.
100.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.40 16.1 5 min.
70.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.40 4.8 2 min.


Yeast
-----
1272......... what else???



No chilling, 
25 min hops at 20 min
15 min hops at 10 min
5 min hops in whirlpool at flame out
2 min hops in 17L cube.
Add 3 liters of water at ferment

Might even dry hop it at day 3 of ferment too 

I'm up around 90 IBU so I'm not to worried about being exact with the no chill adjustment........ i just want it bitter and hoppy.

Can you believe......... as far as i can remember, this is the first time i have done an all cascade brew


----------



## winkle (30/12/12)

vortex said:


> Don't overcomplicate it. 60% Wheat, 40% Pils, WY3068 @ 17c. Mash at 66, bitter to 15IBU with Hallertau.
> Drinking a pint of Hefe with this exact recipe, and it's damn close to perfect. Only minor change would be a touch more colour, but this could be added via decoction if desired.



Ok, you've talked me into sneaking a hefe into the brewing list - similar to above only 50/50 Wheat and Pils, WB-06 @ 18 C.
Early start say 8am tomorrow, really need to fill some kegs.


----------



## carniebrew (30/12/12)

winkle said:


> Ok, you've talked me into sneaking a hefe into the brewing list - similar to above only 50/50 Wheat and Pils, WB-06 @ 18 C.
> Early start say 8am tomorrow, really need to fill some kegs.


Man I love that wb-06. Did my last dunkel with it at 19.5 though, and my last hefe at around 21. That hefe is about 6 weeks old and tastes fantastic (bottled, highly carbed). I haven't tried using wb-06 as low as 18 degrees as yet, worried it'll be too tame for my taste?

I've just finished brewing a small batch (14 litre) extract pale ale to top up my reserves, 800gm amber DME, 700gm light LME & 600gm wheat LME, 10 grams of Warrior @ 60, 12 grams of Amarillo @ 5. US-05 yeast.


----------



## raven19 (30/12/12)

HLT on timer, grain crushed.

Dusseldorf Altbier up first then a Rauchbier using Best Smoked malt, should be all done by noon tomorrow if all goes well!


----------



## krausenhaus (31/12/12)

*New Year Pale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 5.5 (EBC): 10.8
Bitterness (IBU): 35.3 (Average)

71.43% Pale Malt
16.48% Vienna
5.49% Wheat Malt
3.3% Caramunich I
3.3% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.5 g/L Warrior (16% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Amarillo (9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Centennial (10.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Amarillo (9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Centennial (10.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Amarillo (9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Centennial (10.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Amarillo (9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.3 g/L Centennial (10.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.6 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Brewing on a 40 degree day sucks. Hope I can't taste all the sweat I've dripped into this.


----------



## carniebrew (31/12/12)

krausenhaus said:


> Brewing on a 40 degree day sucks. Hope I can't taste all the sweat I've dripped into this.


LOL...there's gotta be a VB advertisement for that somewhere...actually maybe that's why it tastes like that? 
:icon_vomit:


----------



## jyo (31/12/12)

I can't comment on the warrior, but that is a seriously awesome hop combination there, krausenhaus.


----------



## krausenhaus (31/12/12)

jyo said:


> I can't comment on the warrior, but that is a seriously awesome hop combination there, krausenhaus.



Yeah, can't wait to taste this one!

Brewing today was definitely a bad idea though, I could've probably filled an extra carboy with sweat after hanging around a spiral burner under full sun.

Started to feel pretty average after a while, drank a heap of water, puked, took a cold shower and now I'm trying not to pass out before I start chilling. 

Heat exhaustion brewing, good times.


----------



## NickB (31/12/12)

Just finished prepping a triple batch of

Old Rifle Range Dark Mild 11

7kg Maris Otter
500g Flaked Barley
500g Dark Crystal
500g CaraFa T2
500g Chocolate
45g CaraRed (to use it up, basically)

Mash at 68C for 90 mins
Mashout 78C for 20 mins

Boil
50g EKG (5.4% AA) @ 90
40g Progress (5.5%AA) @ 90

Boil 90 mins

Wyeast 1469

OG 1.031
ABV 3.1%
21 IBU

Should end up with 3 cubes.... Aiming for an early start depending on tonight's consumption.....



Cheers


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (1/1/13)

Bit seedy this morn........ grain cracked and water heated for this:

*New Year APA* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 7.6 (EBC): 14.9
Bitterness (IBU): 54.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

63.29% Pilsner
25.32% Wheat Malt
8.86% Caramunich I
2.53% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.2 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Columbus (14.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Columbus (14.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Columbus (14.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 16C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Notes: 10min hops are cube hops

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Happy new year to all! :beer: 



Ross said:


> You'll need more than ale malt with IBU's of over 54!!!
> Drop your bittering back to approx 18 IBU's & you'll be a lot closer
> 
> Cheers Ross
> ...



Cheers Ross. I couldnt bring myself to drop the IBUs under 25 
This is what i ended up with:

*Stone and Wood Inspired Ale*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.13 %
Colour (SRM): 3.0 (EBC): 6.0
Bitterness (IBU): 26.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

60% Pilsner
40% Wheat Malt

0.2 g/L Galaxy (11.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (11.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Galaxy (11.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Galaxy (11.9% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.0 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 63C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Notes: 10 min addition Cube hops

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (1/1/13)

I may have to work up the required enthusiasm to brew a single batch of UXB (in the DB).
Friggen hot and humid ATM though, perhaps drinking beers in the pool may just win out  .


----------



## NickB (1/1/13)

May as well do a double mate.... Or a triple....


----------



## Rowy (1/1/13)

Just about to cube a Porter. Hasn't been prime brewing weather this morning that's for sure.


----------



## WorthyStar (1/1/13)

Trying an Irish Stout K&K

1 CAN - Mangrove Jacks Irish Stout
500g - Chocolate Malt
700g - DDME
60g - EKG @60min

Danstar Nottingham Yeast @ 16C

Hope it turns out alright, trying to get something like a Guinness.


----------



## manticle (1/1/13)

I'd guess that 60g of EKG (aa slightly dependent) @60 with a prebittered tin will give something slightly more bitter than the guinness you are chasing. 500g of choc in with a black beer kit is also a lot.

Might turn out great - just expect much more bitter and roasty than guinness


----------



## NickB (1/1/13)

So you mean better than Guninness???


----------



## WorthyStar (1/1/13)

manticle said:


> I'd guess that 60g of EKG (aa slightly dependent) @60 with a prebittered tin will give something slightly more bitter than the guinness you are chasing. 500g of choc in with a black beer kit is also a lot.
> 
> Might turn out great - just expect much more bitter and roasty than guinness



Yeah i had to take a sip after i finished the boil and topped it up with water it tasted more sweet than bitter had a nice roast behind it, just as long it isn't as strong as coopers stout (commercial) i can't stand that bitterness. I've never used nottingham either before so i got me fingers crossed.


----------



## geneabovill (1/1/13)

Imperial Bohemian Pilsener (Sort Of)

82% Organic Pilsener
11% Wheat
7% Dingemans Biscuit

1.5 gpl Cascade @ 60 min
0.5 gpl Cascade @ 20 min
0.5 gpl Cascade @ 2 min
1.5 gpl Cascade @ cube

Ferment @ 12C with WY2124 (250gm thick slurry)

OG - 1.058, FG - 1.011


----------



## jyo (2/1/13)

If I get motivated this will be tonight.

Witbier Jan 2013

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.800
Total Hops (g): 25.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5
Bitterness (IBU): 15.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
2.300 kg Galaxy Malt (47.92%)
1.000 kg Flaked Wheat (20.83%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (20.83%)
0.500 kg Flaked Oats (10.42%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Cardahom Seed @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
20.0 g Orange Peel @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
15.0 g Corriander Seed @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Fermented at 18C with Safbrew WB-06

Notes
----------------
4 Cardamom pods cracked and added at flameout. 

52' for 15 minutes protein rest

64' for 40 minutes.

72' for 20 minutes.


----------



## Yob (2/1/13)

AIPA - 2013 (1)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 9.5 (EBC): 18.7
Bitterness (IBU): 54.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

68.91% Pale Ale Malt
17.23% Wheat Malt
8.61% Munich I
2.67% Acidulated Malt
2.58% Crystal 120

0.5 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1.2 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)

Dryhop @ 0.5g/l of all 3 @ 70% ferment

Step Mashed - 63/30 - 65/10 - 67/10 - 70/10 - 78/10

First one for the year :icon_chickcheers: ..


----------



## lukiferj (2/1/13)

manticle said:


> I'd guess that 60g of EKG (aa slightly dependent) @60 with a prebittered tin will give something slightly more bitter than the guinness you are chasing. 500g of choc in with a black beer kit is also a lot.
> 
> Might turn out great - just expect much more bitter and roasty than guinness



I made up a Cooper's Real Ale kit with 300gms each of roasted malt and choc malt. Had 50 grams of EKG in there. Into the fermenter it was so bitter and horrible I nearly tipped it out. Fermented it for 3 weeks with US05 and a couple weeks in the keg and turned out to be one of the best tasting beers I have made so far.


----------



## geneabovill (2/1/13)

Yob said:


> 0.5 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
> 1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
> 1 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
> 1.2 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
> ...



Yob's got all the yummy hops.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (4/1/13)

Grain ground, water heating now:

*Cascade APA* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 9.9 (EBC): 19.4
Bitterness (IBU): 33.7 (Average)

88.89% Pale Ale Malt
11.11% Caramunich I

0.1 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 16C with WY1056 slurry

Notes: 10min hops are cube hops

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Nick JD (4/1/13)

*Stonelager* (German Pilsner (Pils))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.1
Bitterness (IBU): 37.3 (Average)

97.22% Pilsner
2.78% Melanoidin

1.2 g/L Hallertau Aroma (7.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Hallertau Aroma (7.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 12C with Saflager S-189


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## black_labb (5/1/13)

I'm fermenting a red american IPA with 20% rye. I'm calling it ryeding the red river. Just like the inspiration for the name it made a sticky red mess all over the floor while brewing. It has inspired me to wire up a float switch so that my top down recirculating sysyem doesn't overflow when the grain bed gets stuck. 

American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.105
Total Hops (g): 88.50
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.38 %
Colour (SRM): 19.1 (EBC): 37.5
Bitterness (IBU): 52.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 60
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.400 kg Pale Ale Malt (55.69%)
0.930 kg Rye Malt (15.23%)
0.500 kg Crystal 20 (8.19%)
0.350 kg Caraaroma (5.73%)
0.200 kg Cane Sugar (3.28%)
0.200 kg Vienna (3.28%)
0.150 kg Biscuit (2.46%)
0.100 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (1.64%)
0.100 kg Crystal 40 (1.64%)
0.100 kg Pale Ale Malt (1.64%)
0.075 kg Choc Rye (1.23%)

Hop Bill
----------------
8.5 g Pacific Gem Pellet (13.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
50.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ cub (2.3 g/L)
30.0 g Pacific Gem Pellet (13.7% Alpha) @ cube (1.4 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 2
15.0 g Pacific Gem Pellet (13.7% Alpha) @ 2

Fermenting on s04 @19*c.

Just cubed an almost smash almost all cube hopped englishish ipa. the bit of pale ale is because I'm not certain that the vienna has enough enzimes to self convert. the goldings is because I felt I should add something to the boil and they were the last of what I had. 

4.75kg JW vienna
0.65 kg JW trad ale

7g goldings 4%AA @60 mins
80g Pacifig gem 13.6%AA @ cube

mashed at 68

should be about 1.058 and 50-60 IBU, but who really knows what happens in the cube


brewed a heavily crystaled best bitter the other day and made Bread with the spent grain

2kg vienna
750g marris otter
750g JW trad ale
300g JW crystal
250g JW dark crysytal
150g Simpsons golden naked oats

53g fuggles (3.8%AA) @ 60
60g Styrian goldings (3.4%AA) @ cube


I'll ferment the bitter and the nearly smash nearly allcubehopped IPA on WY 1318


----------



## black_labb (5/1/13)

Yes Vienna is just about all I have on hand in terms of base malts


----------



## manticle (5/1/13)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1298


----------



## Screwtop (5/1/13)

Bloated Ox

American Pale Ale

45.00 l 
Boil: 90 Minutes
OG: 1.051 SG
Color: 5.3 SRM
IBU: 34.5 IBUs

8.022 kg Pale Malt
0.880 kg Cara-Pils
0.880 kg Munich I 
0.196 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM)

60.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] 40.0 min 
30.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] 20.0 min 
40.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] 15.0 min
40.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] Hop Back

2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 9 - 

Sacch Rest 30.00 l of water 75 min @ 66.00 C 
Mash Out 10 min @ 77.00 C 



----------



## Hadrian (5/1/13)

*Best Bitter*

90%Golden Promise
5%Torrified wheat
5%Crystal 60L

1.048 --->1.012 With Wyeast Burton ale.

EKG at 60, 10 and dry.


----------



## seamad (5/1/13)

Having a go at the manticle dark mild. No aromatic so thought wouuld sub abbey, run out of that too, found 80 g melanoidin so used that instead of the required 150 g of aromatic.

Using london ale III


Roasting up some more coffee beans too.


----------



## mje1980 (7/1/13)

First "sweet" stout. 

77.1% MO
6.4% pale choc
4.7% lactose
4.3% roast barley
4.3% flaked barley
3.2% medium crystal

First gold @ 60

1.049
26 ibu

1098 British ale ( or is it 1099?! Can't remember right now )


----------



## chunckious (7/1/13)

Picking up the ingredients from Ross tomorrow.

Mild 

Original Gravity (OG): 1.037 (P): 9.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.64 %
Bitterness (IBU): 15.1 (Average)

79.57% Maris Otter Malt
11.23% Crystal 80
4.25% Chocolate
4.25% Victory
0.71% Carafa III malt

0.7 g/L East Kent Golding (5.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L East Kent Golding (5.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale


----------



## chunckious (7/1/13)

Has anyone brewed a with ibu's as low as the above recipe before. Thinking of taking it up to at least 20.


----------



## mje1980 (7/1/13)

I usually go aorund 18 or so. 20 wouldn't be too crazy, but i like to let the malty roasty yummy goodness shine through. Just about to keg a mild, mmmmmm mild :icon_drool2:

In a low gravity ale, the choc malt will add a touch of bite, so the low IBU level isn't a big problem.


----------



## chunckious (7/1/13)

mje1980 said:


> I usually go aorund 18 or so. 20 wouldn't be too crazy, but i like to let the malty roasty yummy goodness shine through. Just about to keg a mild, mmmmmm mild :icon_drool2:
> 
> In a low gravity ale, the choc malt will add a touch of bite, so the low IBU level isn't a big problem.



Thanks mate....make sense regarding the choc.


----------



## Econwatson (7/1/13)

Hi guys. Sorry, probably a stupid question, but what application or formula are you using to generate such accurate percentages and weightings?


----------



## chunckious (7/1/13)

Econwatson said:


> Hi guys. Sorry, probably a stupid question, but what application or formula are you using to generate such accurate percentages and weightings?



These are export files from a program called BrewMate. It calculates percentages.


----------



## rehab (7/1/13)

Econwatson said:


> Hi guys. Sorry, probably a stupid question, but what application or formula are you using to generate such accurate percentages and weightings?



Usually comes from the software such as BrewMate which lets you enter an amount of grain and gives percentage or vice versa. I miss BrewMate (Damn you for no Mac version) since I sold my PC.

Beaten ^ what they said


----------



## mje1980 (7/1/13)

I use beertools since 2004 or something. Just the most idiot proof, easy brewing software to use. And im a hell of an idiot, i need all the help i can get :lol:


----------



## Yob (7/1/13)

Ive had some Willamette in the freezer for some time, thought I should give it a bash and quickly came up with the following

AIPA - 2013 - 3

Original Gravity (OG): 1.061 (P): 15.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.99 %
Colour (SRM): 9.6 (EBC): 18.9
Bitterness (IBU): 57.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

66.62% Pale Ale Malt
19.98% Wheat Malt
8.32% Munich I
2.58% Acidulated Malt
2.5% Crystal 120

0.8 g/L Willamette (5.6% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Willamette (5.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Willamette (5.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Willamette (5.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Willamette (5.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) 

Step Mashed.

63/30 - 65/10 - 67/10 - 70/10 - 78/10


----------



## Econwatson (7/1/13)

Thanks guys! Will give it a look in when I move over to AG


----------



## Hadrian (7/1/13)

Yob said:


> Step Mashed.
> 
> 63/30 - 65/10 - 67/10 - 70/10 - 78/10




Hi Yob. Can you explain your mash profile? Why not just 63, 70, 78?


----------



## Yob (7/1/13)

It's a good range, gets a good flow through the temps.. and.. well...

coz I easily can


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/1/13)

Yob said:


> It's a good range, gets a good flow through the temps.. and.. well...
> 
> coz I easily can




+1


----------



## humulus (7/1/13)

Time for a weizen ,50/50 pils,wheat, 67dg for 60min, 14IBU's, Wyeast 3942 belgian wheat.In the fridge at 17dg :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (7/1/13)

This one tonight, motivation pending. 

Easy Lager Jan 2013

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.200
Total Hops (g): 75.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.99 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.8
Bitterness (IBU): 22.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
9.000 kg Galaxy Malt (97.83%)
0.200 kg Melanoidin (2.17%)

Hop Bill
----------------
45.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.9 g/L)
30.0 g Hersbrucker Pellet (4.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 14C with Saflager S-189


----------



## brettprevans (7/1/13)

for my first brewday in about 2-3months and if all goes to plan tomorrow ill be brewing my first attemp at a schneider aventinus clone based on Brewing with wheat and info on AHB to fill in the blanks

*Schneider Aventinus Clone 1*

Recipe Specifics
Batch Size (L): 21.00 Wort Size (L): 21.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.24
Anticipated OG: 1.077 Plato: 18.57
Anticipated SRM: 27.5
Anticipated IBU: 17.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

*Grain*
59.4% 4.30 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
20.3% 1.47 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 1
10.1% 0.73 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
5.1% 0.37 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 51
5.1% 0.37 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381

*Hops*
8.40 g. Magnum Pellet 14.00 16.2 60 min.
7.35 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 6.00 1.2 10 min.

*Yeast*
W3068

*mash schedule*

mash in 35C for 10min
45C / 10min, 50C / 10min, 64C / 5min,
should pull 1/3rd decoction and heat as follows: 67C / 10min, 70C / 20min, 95C / 5
then add back to mash and bring to 75C. then mash out. 

Brewing with Wheat recons the comercial version is a 3.5hr lauter. i fkn hope not.

then to top it off ill pull a gyle off this and chuck random IPA hops at it. or all saaz. not sure


----------



## brentice (8/1/13)

Eyes going to brew some beer on the weekend.

It will be my first all grain


I hope it will be tasty


I might use some hops

And some speciality grains

and some base malts

and some sought of cooling thingo 

and ill pitch some yeas
then i will leave it ferment
then i will put it in a keg and carbonate it
then i might drink it








TRue story


----------



## Thefatdoghead (8/1/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> for my first brewday in about 2-3months and if all goes to plan tomorrow ill be brewing my first attemp at a schneider aventinus clone based on Brewing with wheat and info on AHB to fill in the blanks
> 
> *Schneider Aventinus Clone 1*
> 
> ...


The recipe in "wheat" doesn't have munich or caramunich. Are you using those for your own tastes ? Also how will you go about acidifying the wort? Just wondering because i'll be doing one inn the near future.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (8/1/13)

brentice said:


> Eyes going to brew some beer on the weekend.
> 
> It will be my first all grain
> 
> ...



Have to get over your hangover first by the sounds of it! :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (8/1/13)

Gav80 said:


> The recipe in "wheat" doesn't have munich or caramunich. Are you using those for your own tastes ? Also how will you go about acidifying the wort? Just wondering because i'll be doing one inn the near future.


forgot to discuss that part. your right. Wheat just has wheat, pils and choc. From other info sources people have used carmunich and munich to up the malt profile to compensate for not doing a decoction (or so I gather). Im probably not going to decoc so Ive added those malts. Also in Wheat is says pilsd makes up most of the malted barley, which suggests there is another grain/s not listed (unless they are refering to choc which i doubt). 

otherwise Id make it
wheat 60%
pils 30%
munich 5%
choc 5%


acidifying water - not doing it. i dont have any lactic. Easiest way would be to be some pure lactic acid and add it. I dont have any and cant be bothered using acidulated malt as ive only just got enough for a gose im planning. But im guessing using acidulated is another way to go.


----------



## kenlock (8/1/13)

Brewed this yesterday, as it was time to try out the pounds of Belma sitting in the freezer. It's based on the Zombie Dust IPA, substituting Belma for Citra.

Recipe: Dusty Zombies
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.24 l
Post Boil Volume: 21.84 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 8.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 67.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
33.18 l Mordialloc Water 1 - 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 5 84.5 % 
0.50 kg  Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 6 8.4 % 
0.21 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 7 3.5 % 
0.21 kg Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (60.0 SRM) Grain 8 3.5 % 
17.00 g Belma [11.30 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 9 27.0 IBUs 
27.00 g Belma [11.30 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 18.1 IBUs 
27.00 g Belma [11.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 11 13.2 IBUs 
27.00 g Belma [11.30 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 12 7.3 IBUs 
27.00 g Belma [11.30 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 13 1.6 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Thames Valley II (Wyeast #1882PC) Yeast 14 - 
80.00 g Belma [11.30 %] - Dry Hop 10.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.92 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.44 l of water at 75.2 C 68.5 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 8.64 l of water at 94.4 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 9.09 l water at 77.0 C


----------



## mfeighan (8/1/13)

Double Brewday on sunday, making beers for bucks night.

*Grazza's Rice Lager V5*
8kg Galaxy
2.5Kg Flaked Rice
.75kg Caramalt
10g Cacl2
8g CaSO4

42g Cz Saaz 6% aa (t45?) 60mins
15g Cz Saaz 6% aa (t45) 0mins, (usually 15 mins but nochilled)

Danish lager yeast 
Mash 55 10mins, 64 50mins, 70 10mins, mashout 75
came out at 1.051 
*
Not so smokey bishop - dark lager*
4.5kg Munich
4.5kg Pils
.15kg midnight wheat
.5kg cara amber

mash 65deg 60 mins

80g Strisselspalt 60mins
no chilled once again


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/1/13)

*8C. Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) 

* 
Recipe - Eleventh Hour Ale

All Grain - 20lt Braumeister

OG Target - 1.053
FG Target - 1.012
ABV - 5.5% 
IBU - 40
Colour - 23

Grain Bill>>

Ale Malt - 59%
Wheat Malt - 21%
Munich Light - 15%
Cara Munich - 5%

Mash Profile>>

Mash in @ 40c - 15mins ( stir mash every 5 mins ) 
Protein Rest @ 52c - 20mins
Sacc Rest B @ 66c - 60mins
Sacc Rest A @ 72c - 15mins
Mash out @ 78c - 15mins

Sparge - 9ltrs @ 76c

Boil Time - 90mins

Hop Schedule>>

Amarillo 26g @ 20mins = 13.8 Ibu
Amarillo 43g @ 10mins = 13.3 Ibu
Amarillo 75g @ 5mins = 12.9 Ibu

Immersion Chilled to pitching temp 22c

Wyeast 1272 American Ale II with 1litre starter

Ferment Volumes Target - 20 litres
Brewhouse Effeciency Target - 75%

5days Primary Ferment @ 20c
7days Secondary Ferment @ 22c
7days Cold Conditioned @ 2 degree's

B)


----------



## Thefatdoghead (8/1/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> forgot to discuss that part. your right. Wheat just has wheat, pils and choc. From other info sources people have used carmunich and munich to up the malt profile to compensate for not doing a decoction (or so I gather). Im probably not going to decoc so Ive added those malts. Also in Wheat is says pilsd makes up most of the malted barley, which suggests there is another grain/s not listed (unless they are refering to choc which i doubt).
> 
> otherwise Id make it
> wheat 60%
> ...



Just reading I think it does mean the rest of the barley malt is chocolate. Interested to see how yours turns out with the munich and caramunich though.

Cheers


----------



## Thefatdoghead (11/1/13)

Brewing a Stout! Always love having one on tap. 



Headlights on sweet stout
Author: pg 46 BBB

BJCP: Sweet Stout
Type: All Grain


Total for 1.0 batch: 45 L
8.32 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
0.87 kg Oats Flaked
0.87 kg Crystal Medium
0.39 kg Carapils/Carafoam
0.21 kg Brown Malt
0.58 kg Roasted Barley
0.33 kg Carafa Special TYPE III(debittered black)
0.33 kg Pale Chocolate Malt
0.11 kg Black Malt
1.07 kg Lactose
118.88 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) 60 min 30 IBU

OG-1.072
FG-1.024

It's pg 24 in Brewing better beer. Changed a few malts to suit what I have but it looks like a cracker non the less.


----------



## krausenhaus (12/1/13)

EXCITED

*Citra/Nelson 10 minute IPA*

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 43.0
Total Grain (kg): 12.700
Total Hops (g): 450.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.39 %
Colour (SRM): 11.8 (EBC): 23.2
Bitterness (IBU): 66.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
11.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (86.61%)
1.300 kg Munich I (10.24%)
0.400 kg Caraaroma (3.15%)

Hop Bill
----------------
180.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (4.2 g/L)
130.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (3 g/L)
90.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.1 g/L)
50.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 63C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## waggastew (13/1/13)

Re-brew of my Partial Mash West Coast IPA, winner of the IPA Category at the 2012 AABC
First time I have used my newly mounted Mashmaster MiniMill, worked like a dream. Also most of the way through Mitch Steele's 'IPA' book so feeling very inspired to brew an IPA.

1.8kg LDME
400g Dextrose
1.5kg Liquid Wheat Malt
200g Victory Malt
100g Crystal, light
100g Crystal, dark
200g Munich
1kg Pale Malt
15g each Centennial and Magnum, 60min
8g each Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS 30min
4g each Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS 10min
3g each Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS Flameout
7g each Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS during crash chill
1.5 tsp Gypsum
2 tsp Yeast Nutrient
1/3 Whirfoc
2 pkt US-05 at 18degC
Comments - Mash grains at 65degC for 60min. Total boil volume 7L. Extract added directly to fermenter and made upto 21L. Ferment at 18degC for 14days, crash chill and dry hop for 10days at 2degC before bottling. SG 1.064, FG 1.016, Est ABV 6.9%. 67 IBU.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/1/13)

Thats a large % of wheat in that recipe waggastew. very interesting.
Cheers


----------



## raven19 (13/1/13)

Double batch brew done earlier today.

Baltic Porter first up, then a hop drain IPA.


----------



## Nick JD (13/1/13)

Doing another 3.5% American Ale as the last one I did with Simcoe was so easy to drink it went like a flash. Great for summer. Same thing, this time with Amarillo. Weird thing is you can still really taste the hops as there's nothing for them to hide behind.

*Amarillo Mid*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (°P): 9.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.54 %
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.4
Bitterness (IBU): 25.9 (Average)

98.51% Pilsner
1.49% Caramunich III

1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## kenlock (13/1/13)

Double brew day.

First up a mid strength APA.
Recipe: Slider III
Boil Size: 27.24 l
Post Boil Volume: 21.84 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.036 SG
Estimated Color: 5.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 34.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 55.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.45 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 5 77.5 % 
0.40 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 6 9.0 % 
0.40 kg Vienna Malt (4.1 SRM) Grain 7 9.0 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (15.2 SRM) Grain 8 4.5 % 
12.00 g Hallertau (Organic) [7.00 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 9 12.3 IBUs 
15.00 g Amarillo [6.90 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 11 5.5 IBUs 
15.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 12 10.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 13 6.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Amarillo [6.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
1.1 pkg California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) [13 Yeast 17 - 
15.00 g Amarillo [6.90 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 18 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 19 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 20 0.0 IBUs 

Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.45 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 6.67 l of water at 41.4 C 37.0 C 30 min 
Saccrification Add 12.02 l of water at 98.3 C 72.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out Add 12.89 l of water at 85.3 C 77.0 C 10 min 

On the boil another IPA with Belma
Recipe: Engine Company 79 IPA
Boil Size: 27.05 l
Post Boil Volume: 21.65 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.82 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.82 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 11.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 94.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.44 kg Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (3.5 SRM) Grain 1 90.6 % 
0.23 kg Caramel Malt - 120L 6-Row (Briess) (120. Grain 2 3.8 % 
0.23 kg Munich Malt (7.6 SRM) Grain 3 3.8 % 
0.11 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 4 1.9 % 
56.70 g Belma [11.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 79.6 IBUs 
28.35 g Cascade 2012 [7.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 9.5 IBUs 
28.35 g Belma [11.30 %] - Boil 3.0 min Hop 7 5.0 IBUs 
28.35 g Cascade 2012 [7.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Pacman 
28.35 g Belma [11.30 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
28.35 g Cascade 2012 [7.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.01 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.67 l of water at 76.4 C 68.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 8.78 l of water at 96.3 C 77.0 C 10 min 
Sparge: Fly sparge with 8.62 l water at 77.0 C

:chug:


----------



## brettprevans (13/1/13)

Double Batch of Bribie's Midnight Train Malt Liquor - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/48499-recipedb-midnight-train-malt-liquor/?hl=%2Bmidnight+%2Btrain

so 48L of this stuff. However Ive subbed in 2kg of wheat instead of all ale malt. just cause ive got tonnes of it.

I'll then add 500g of crystal and run a 21L gyle off it and random IPA hop it.


----------



## BPH87 (14/1/13)

Just pitched NickB's Liquid Lunch Bitter, my first non no-chill. All of my cubes were full except one which is full of mould, so borrowed a mates coil chiller but could only get it down to 32 degrees as was the temp of the water. Sat the fermenter in the sink full of ice and it took 3 hours to come down to 24. I put it into the fridge and it is now sitting at 20. Thank god!


----------



## brettprevans (14/1/13)

BPH87 said:


> Just pitched NickB's Liquid Lunch Bitter, my first non no-chill. All of my cubes were full except one which is full of mould, so borrowed a mates coil chiller but could only get it down to 32 degrees as was the temp of the water. Sat the fermenter in the sink full of ice and it took 3 hours to come down to 24. I put it into the fridge and it is now sitting at 20. Thank god!


So ur no chill brew was chilled? 
IMO 32C would have been fine to leave for a few hours in the fermenter to cool down without iceing it. Hell half the time I was brewing I'd chill enough to take the edge off ie down to 50C or so and then into the fermentor it went.

I'll be heating the water for mine about 10am I recon for an 11am kick off. Damn 4kg mash....


----------



## mje1980 (14/1/13)

Trying out the invert syrup i made up the other day. It's a bit darker than golden syrup.

72.4% mo
19% invert no.2 ish
4.8% medium crystal
3.8% pale choc

1.035
19 ibu

British ale 1098

Just changed my mind, was gunna be a bitter, but now I'm doing a mild


----------



## Hadrian (14/1/13)

*Berliner Weiss*

2/3 Weyermann Pils
1/3 Weyermann Pale Wheat
1.030 OG

3IBU Northern Brewer

15 minute boil 

Chill to ~40 then into fermentor with minimal headspace and add crushed unmashed grain.
48 hours later rack to fermentor and add Whitelabs Berliner Weiss Blenc.


----------



## Salt (14/1/13)

Just knocked out an Epic Pale Ale clone yesterday...

Managed to sneak a couple of extra points as I set my efficiency low.

So 26Lts of Epic Pale Ale at 1.056 OG

First time using my DIY Stir plate, with a nice wee starter of WLP051...pitched at 4pm Yesterday and was bubbling away strong first thing this morning, which is a much better start than previously seen with dry yeast. So fingers crossed this comes out to be a good'un.


----------



## BPH87 (14/1/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> So ur no chill brew was chilled? IMO 32C would have been fine to leave for a few hours in the fermenter to cool down without iceing it. Hell half the time I was brewing I'd chill enough to take the edge off ie down to 50C or so and then into the fermentor it went. I'll be heating the water for mine about 10am I recon for an 11am kick off. Damn 4kg mash....


Hey CM2,

The recipe was not adjusted to no-chill, so I think its all good. Only problem with leaving it to cool was that it has been over 28C here all night and I wanted to pitch it ASAP. I usually set my urn to start for 4am and mash in at around 5am, then I am set to brew in peace. I think I will give afternoon brewing a bit of a miss, too much other stuff going on. Next time I chill I will let it sit as you advised.

By the way, NickB - thank you for the recipe! I can not wait to drink this, I will drop you off a few bottles for some feedback if that is ok?


----------



## KingKong (14/1/13)

Doing my first AG today.

BIAB. Aiming for 25 litre final volume. Only just mashed in and already its been a very big learning experience with lots of processes and equipment to be refined before the next. But I'm enjoying it.


Dr Smurto's Golden Ale (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 7.3 (EBC): 14.3
Bitterness (IBU): 33.2 (Average)

56.47% Pilsner
18.82% Munich I
18.82% Wheat Malt
5.89% Caramunich I

1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 68°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

To be fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05.

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## brettprevans (14/1/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Double Batch of Bribie's Midnight Train Malt Liquor - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/48499-recipedb-midnight-train-malt-liquor/?hl=%2Bmidnight+%2Btrain
> 
> so 48L of this stuff. However Ive subbed in 2kg of wheat instead of all ale malt. just cause ive got tonnes of it.
> 
> I'll then add 500g of crystal and run a 21L gyle off it and random IPA hop it.


Brew day from hell MkII


late start as i was helping around the house (first mistake)
anyway HLT is on and 30min later i come back and it hasnt budged 1C. pull it apart. wiring it fried. GOD DMAN MOFO HALF ARSED ELECTRICIAN!!! i knew i should have done it all myself. the wires he's used cant be 15amp as they have completely melted and buggered the terminals on the element. christ know how im going to fix that,
Too late to abort and grian is crushed and rice is cerial mashed, polenta is in and cooking. THINK THINK THINK. Hot water from the laundry into the tun and ramp up with HERMS - THANK CHRIST FOR HERMS!!!! water isnt filtered from laundry but desperate times call for desperate measures.
hook up gas bottle. FK no gas. fly down to servo...$38,50 for a swap and go (not fkn happy agian)
Anyways im ramping to mash out and am about 2hrs behind schedule. ive then got to throw it in thew kettle and then run the gyle.
The gyle made me smile. 160g of hoppy goodness in 23L  hopmix of centenntial, chinook, colombus and cluster. smells awsome.

this beer Better be good Bribie!


----------



## winkle (14/1/13)

Now the heat is down to manageable levels, this bad boy is going down for next Xmas...

*Hogshead Biere D'Noel*
*Christmas/Winter Specialty Spice *
*Beer* *Type:* All Grain *Batch Size (fermenter):* 20.00 l *Boil Size:* 29.01 l *Boil Time:* 70 min *Equipment:* Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain *End of Boil Volume* 24.73 l *Brewhouse Efficiency:* 72.00 % *Final Bottling Volume:* 17.16 l *Est Mash Efficiency* 86.8 % *Fermentation:* Ale, Two Stage
*Ingredients*

*Ingredients* 5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 71.6 % 1.20 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 2 17.2 % 0.40 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 3 5.7 % 0.03 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 4 0.4 % 0.35 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (98.5 EBC) Sugar 5 5.0 % 24.00 g Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 17.5 IBUs 0.25 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 6.00 g Strisslespalt [4.00 %] - Aroma Steep 5.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 1.0 pkg Biere de gard W3725 Yeast 9 - 1.06 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 10 -
*Beer Profile*
*Est Original Gravity:* 1.082 SG _*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.015 SG *Estimated Alcohol by Vol:* 8.9 % _*Bitterness:*_ 17.5 IBUs *Calories:* 427.1 kcal/l
_*Est Color:*_ 31.2 EBC

Cracked the last bottle of last years batch at the Bat Cave last week, and after one year it was lurverly, complex and slightly sour. ^_^


----------



## NickB (14/1/13)

BPH87 not a problem. Sounds awesome. Will try and give you some constructive feedback.

Feel free to PM for an address and you're welcome to sample all the beers I have on.... Maybe even make it a brew day sometime?

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (14/1/13)

Last day of over three weeks holidays. Didnt get a single brew in, that makes it well over 2 months since my last brew. Just about to empty my last full cube into the fermenter. Only have a keg of cider and 1/3 keg of IPA left  Will be doing 2 x 60L batches next weekend.


----------



## NickB (14/1/13)

Geez, harden up Brad! I am doing a double batch today, and am on holidays from next weekend.... Need to brew at least 4 times methinks to keep up with the demand!


----------



## QldKev (14/1/13)

Salt said:


> Just knocked out an Epic Pale Ale clone yesterday...
> 
> Managed to sneak a couple of extra points as I set my efficiency low.
> 
> ...


I'm currently making "A little bit Epic", Epic Pale Ale, but made to an 1.040 OG. Bye bye to 1.2kg of Cascade... :icon_drool2:

QldKev


----------



## labels (14/1/13)

Lager for me. Two of these brews done Saturday for 100L total.

50L batch
11Kg BB Galaxy
300g medium crystal
NZ Hallertau Aroma to 30ibu (60min addition only)
Wy 2042 Danish
Ferment 14 days @ 8 - 10c
Gradual cool to -2C hold for a few days.
Total - 5 weeks
Add approx 6% unfermented and unhopped wort at kegging time after filtration. (Wort collected just after the hot break). Carbonate as usual. Hold and serve at freezing temps so the added wort does not ferment.

Anyway, sometime in Feb when it's still hot, should will have a nice clean lager to cool down with.

-=Steve=-


----------



## tiprya (14/1/13)

labels said:


> Hold and serve at freezing temps so the added wort does not ferment.


Can you explain this more? Won't it end up quite sweet?


----------



## vortex (14/1/13)

labels said:


> Add approx 6% unfermented and unhopped wort at kegging time after filtration. (Wort collected just after the hot break). Carbonate as usual. Hold and serve at freezing temps so the added wort does not ferment.


What's the reason for doing this if it's not for carbonation? Only to make it taste sweeter?


----------



## raven19 (14/1/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Brew day from hell MkII
> 
> 
> late start as i was helping around the house (first mistake)
> ...


I am glad you posted for our amusement mate, you must have been tearing your hair out by the end!


----------



## labels (14/1/13)

vortex said:


> What's the reason for doing this if it's not for carbonation? Only to make it taste sweeter?


A lot of Euro lagers and Euro style lagers are not fully attenuated - maybe to around ~94%. This is difficult for a homebrewer to work out excactly when you're at 94% so the easiest way is to add some wort back. Hop higher to compensate.

-=Steve=-


----------



## brettprevans (14/1/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Brew day from hell MkII
> 
> 
> late start as i was helping around the house (first mistake)
> ...





raven19 said:


> I am glad you posted for our amusement mate, you must have been tearing your hair out by the end!


glad you enjoyed it. heres the next chapter. 
stupid blue gas bottle insert wouldnt come out and i tore it to shreds, so bak down to the servo to swap it over whilst my wort got cooler in the kettle.
ok finally all donew for midnight train. on grav and on volume pretty much.
ok time for gyle...wish i hadnt fkn started. lots of issues recircing, NFI why, Im stopping the pump and blowing the shit out of it like a hooker at happy hour (probably lasted about an hour). ended up getting the strainer out and straining/squishing most of the grain out of the tun so i could maximise the volume i got. i bet its gonna be under volume and taste shit now just to really piss me off.

3hr46min over planed time and counitng....


----------



## winkle (14/1/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Last day of over three weeks holidays. Didnt get a single brew in, that makes it well over 2 months since my last brew. Just about to empty my last full cube into the fermenter. Only have a keg of cider and 1/3 keg of IPA left  Will be doing 2 x 60L batches next weekend.


Slack bugger, sounds a bit like my efforts. I've still got one week holiday left - dunno how I will cope going back (currently looking whistfully at real estate ads from Agnes Water :unsure: ). Still a batch tomorrow and another on Weds should go someway to fixing the supply side of things.


----------



## vortex (14/1/13)

labels said:


> A lot of Euro lagers and Euro style lagers are not fully attenuated - maybe to around ~94%. This is difficult for a homebrewer to work out excactly when you're at 94% so the easiest way is to add some wort back. Hop higher to compensate.


Can you point to a source for this information? I've personally always been lead to believe 'as dry as possible' was the way to go, at least for the german styles I like (but am yet to actually brew).


----------



## labels (14/1/13)

vortex said:


> Can you point to a source for this information? I've personally always been lead to believe 'as dry as possible' was the way to go, at least for the german styles I like (but am yet to actually brew).


You should brew as dry as possible, we can't always copy commercial, especially if you're adding sugar back. There's a bit here http://tinyurl.com/cavbdlh but be careful it kinda reads backwards if you're not on the ball!


----------



## vortex (14/1/13)

labels said:


> You should brew as dry as possible, we can't always copy commercial, especially if you're adding sugar back. There's a bit here http://tinyurl.com/cavbdlh but be careful it kinda reads backwards if you're not on the ball!


It appears you may be mistaken. Fermenting wort is added back after primary fermentation, the process is called krausening, and it allows the beer to fully attenuate and the CO2 is captured for carbonation - as it's against reinheitsgebot to carbonate with external CO2. The 6% above attenuation they're referring to is only for dark beers, lighter beers having 2 - 4% above the limit of attenuation means there is some residual sugar, to me it doesn't read that they've added unfermented wort to the beer specifically with the purpose of sweetening the beer. At least that's my understanding of what has been said there.

I see what you're trying to do, but I'm not sure it will have the desired affect


----------



## labels (14/1/13)

vortex said:


> It appears you may be mistaken.


Not mistaken, not at all. Fully aware of what I do. The article was not the deifinitive resource, it's all I could lay my hands on from memory. I was asked for a reference probably not the best choice. The results are calculated and have been trialled successfully.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/1/13)

winkle said:


> Slack bugger, sounds a bit like my efforts. I've still got one week holiday left - dunno how I will cope going back (currently looking whistfully at real estate ads from Agnes Water :unsure: ). Still a batch tomorrow and another on Weds should go someway to fixing the supply side of things.


Yeah at least once I get back to work i wont be so busy h34r: . Havn't been to agnes since about '95 almost bought a few acres for 30K back then.


----------



## vortex (14/1/13)

labels said:


> Not mistaken, not at all. Fully aware of what I do. The article was not the deifinitive resource, it's all I could lay my hands on from memory. I was asked for a reference probably not the best choice. The results are calculated and have been trialled successfully.


Fair enough. Still interested in hearing more if you can find more resources on it.


----------



## adz1179 (15/1/13)

starting to expirement with 30 - 40 min hop additions on no chill as i get a much better balance of bitterness (suits my taste anyway).

American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
--------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.500
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 5.5 (EBC): 10.8
Bitterness (IBU): 35.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (88.89%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (11.11%)
Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
5.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
5.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
5.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
5.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 16°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II

Recipe Generated with BrewMate
(Not sure whats going on with the font / spacing here, sorry).


----------



## krausenhaus (19/1/13)

American Amber Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 42.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.100
Total Hops (g): 130.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 11.5 (EBC): 22.7
Bitterness (IBU): 32.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
7.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (69.31%)
2.500 kg Munich II (24.75%)
0.300 kg Caraaroma (2.97%)
0.300 kg Crystal 60 (2.97%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Amarillo Pellet (10.1% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Citra Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Amarillo Pellet (10.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Citra Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Amarillo Pellet (10.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Citra Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (10.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Fourstar (20/1/13)

Being a guinea pig and testing out the Caliente hops from Yakimavalleyhops. Will split into 2 kegs and dry hop one with Caliente and the other without a dryhop. Hopefully i don't end up with two kegs of bland boring beer. I guess i can always make a 7% IIPA of some description and cut it with that.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Caliente APA
Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 45.00 l 
Boil Size: 56.45 l
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 9.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 29.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 83.3 % 
1.00 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 2 8.3 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 Grain 3 8.3 %  
20.00 g Caliente [17.80 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 4 21.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Caliente [17.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 7.2 IBUs 
110.00 g Caliente [17.80 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: Braden Stepmash

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Dough in Add 38.00 l of water at 60.1 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Maltose Heat to 63.0 C over 4 min 63.0 C 30 min 
Dextrinization Heat to 70.0 C over 4 min 70.0 C 40 min 
mashout Heat to 73.0 C over 4 min 73.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
6g CaCl2 Mash
10g CaSO4 Boil


----------



## malt_shovel (20/1/13)

Small BIAB trial.
100% Wey Vienna
single addition of fuggles at 90 mins
step mash and then boiled the whole lot grains and all for a couple of hours for melanoidan development. looking forward to it.


----------



## Adam Howard (22/1/13)

Recipe: Rye IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 13.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 63.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 79.2 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 73.8 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 2 16.4 % 
0.40 kg Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (60.0 SRM) Grain 3 6.6 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 4 3.3 % 
12.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.10 %] - Boil 60. Hop 5 16.7 IBUs 
40.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.10 %] - Boil 20. Hop 6 33.8 IBUs 
30.00 g Falconer's Flight [11.40 %] - Boil 5.0 m Hop 7 7.3 IBUs 
20.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 Hop 8 5.9 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 9 - 
30.00 g Falconer's Flight [11.40 %] - Dry Hop 5. Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.10 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 19.06 l of water at 59.0 C 55.0 C 10 min 
Saccharification Heat to 66.7 C over 15 min 66.7 C 45 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 11.82 l water at 75.6 C

This just went into the fermentor. Winged my first rye mash without using the rice hulls which I bought specifically for rye! Was a slow recirc during the mash steps and I don't think I sparged enough as I came in a little under on volume into the FV. Wort tastes fantastic so I'm hoping for a smooth ferment as this beer will be served at my engagement party. Now I have to think about what else to brew for it......I know I should probably brew something tamer for the weak palates that'll no doubt come but I have a mountain of hops and different grains to brew with......


----------



## Phoney (22/1/13)

Never tried Citra before, so thought I'd knock up a fairly simple APA and see what all the fuss is about:




```
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------


Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 8.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.5 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.00 kg               Pale Malt (Weyermann) (3.3 SRM)          Grain         1        76.2 %        
1.00 kg               Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)                    Grain         2        19.0 %        
0.25 kg               Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (55.0 SRM)    Grain         3        4.8 %         
20.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min          Hop           4        26.2 IBUs     
15.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           5        5.5 IBUs      
10.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           6        1.2 IBUs      
10.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min           Hop           7        2.6 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast         8        -             
20.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days      Hop           9        0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days       Hop           10       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.25 kg
----------------------------
```


----------



## rehab (22/1/13)

^ Nice one. I have used it only the once with Centennial and at first it was just ok. About 3 weeks in the bottle onward it began to shine for me. Your tastes may differ though let us know what you think


----------



## Lecterfan (23/1/13)

Just mashed in my usual harvest ale grist (I do loose variations on a theme), except this year I've upped the IBUs:

'12 Harvest ale.

OG 1.053 
FG 1.012
IBU: 50

23L into the fermenter, %68 efficiency on beersmith.

4kgs Simps MO
1kg Wey Munich
500gms Victory
200gms torrified wheat
Nelson Sav at 45 mins to 50 IBUs
wyeast 1272

Flameout:
320gms homegrown cascade
100gms homegrown columbus
100 gms homegrown chinook
80gms homegrown POR
40gms homegrown EKG
(basically everything I have left in the freezer dried and vac sealed from my 2012 harvest).

And if I get the energy I have about 100gms of cascade on the bine ready to harvest so I might chuck in some wet hop (although I'm thinking of doing a cascade only rye APA that is all wet hop for aroma additions).


----------



## chunckious (23/1/13)

American Pale Ale

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 8.9 
Bitterness (IBU): 35.7 

90.98% Pale Ale Malt
4.51% Crystal 40
4.51% Crystal 60

0.7 g/L Northern Brewer (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Willamette (7.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Willamette (7.1% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## manticle (23/1/13)

Some kind of APA tonight -

5 kg MO
1 kg wey vienna
250g heritage crystal
250g biscuit
~60g aromatic

Hopped with equal amounts of challenger, styrians and cascade at 60, 20, 15, 10 and 5 to about 45 IBU
70% mash efficiency, dennys favourite (Wyeast).

1:1 (by weight) CaCl2: CaSO4

Some yeast nutrient.
No chilled

Mash: TEMP: 55/62/67/72/78
TIME: 10/10/50/10/10

22 L final vol.


----------



## mje1980 (23/1/13)

Pale ale. Havent used notto in a while. Im out of MO too.

78% BEST pilz
6.1% Simpsons med xtal
6.1% Oat malt
9.8% Invert syrup no.2

EKG 60
EKG 15

Notto

1.045
33 IBU


----------



## vykuza (25/1/13)

mje1980 said:


> Pale ale. Havent used notto in a while. Im out of MO too.
> 
> 78% BEST pilz
> 6.1% Simpsons med xtal
> ...


What mash temp did you run with mje?


----------



## mje1980 (26/1/13)

WIth the sugar, and using notto, i went for 68c. I still expect it to hit 1.010.


----------



## Helles (26/1/13)

Just Mashed in Drsmurtos Golden Ale
Hopping with Citra and Simcoe


----------



## hsb (26/1/13)

A Columbus/Cascade/Simcoe AIPA all set for tomorrow. 1272 slant on standby.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 42.34 l
Post Boil Volume: 30.98 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l
Bottling Volume: 23.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 26.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 65.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.2 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes
Mash Schedule: 50(10) - 63(10) - 67(40) - 72(10) - 78(10)

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 Grain 1 80.1 %
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 7.3 %
0.40 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 3 5.8 %
0.39 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 4 5.6 %
0.08 kg Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC) Grain 5 1.2 %

30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.70 %] - Boil 60. Hop 6 40.7 IBUs
20.00 g Simcoe [10.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 11.5 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 5.1 IBUs
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.70 %] - Boil 10. Hop 9 4.9 IBUs
30.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 3.1 IBUs
30.00 g Simcoe [10.30 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.70 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 12 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Fourstar (26/1/13)

Brewing a pseudo Russian River supplication clone. after drinking it at the brewery i haven't been able to get it out of my brain. second cube will become an American Red/Brown depending on the profile. n its probably going to be to chocolaty/roasty to be a red.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Supplication Inspiration
Brewer: 
Style: Flanders Brown Ale/Oud Bruin
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 35.00 l 
Boil Size: 46.05 l
Estimated OG: 1.079 SG
Estimated Color: 20.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
11.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
11.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 3 84.3 % 
0.75 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 4 5.7 % 
0.50 kg Victory Malt (25.0 SRM) Grain 5 3.8 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 6 3.8 % 
0.30 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM Grain 7 2.3 % 
50.00 g Crystal [3.30 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 8 11.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Northern Brewer - USA [9.00 %] - Boil 60 Hop 9 16.3 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Roselare Belgian Blend (Wyeast Labs #376 Yeast 10 - 
9.51 oz Oak Chips (Secondary 7.0 days) Flavor 11 - 
1.00 kg Cherries (Secondary 0.0 mins) Flavor 12 - 


Mash Schedule: Braden Stepmash
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Dough in Add 41.23 l of water at 60.0 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Maltose Heat to 63.0 C over 4 min 63.0 C 30 min 
Dextrinization Heat to 70.0 C over 4 min 70.0 C 40 min 
mashout Heat to 73.0 C over 4 min 73.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
Ferment with roeselare in primary. Ramp from 18 to 22 deg. Once at terminal gravity, rack to secondary along with cherries (dried) and French oak soaked in Pinot Noir. Continue to age and hold until 12 months or desired flavour profile is reached

Topup with 10L Water @ 45L. 21IBU 1.061 OG

Add 50g Glacier 50g Columbus to second cube for american red.


----------



## The Village Idiot (26/1/13)

Thought I would have a shot at a Mild.........


Mild Dark Ale
Old Ale
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.220
Total Hops (g): 23.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.040 (°P): 10.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.93 %
Colour (SRM): 14.7 (EBC): 29.0
Bitterness (IBU): 19.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
Grain Bill
----------------
3.200 kg Marris Otter (Simpsons) (75.83%)
0.450 kg Ale Malt (JWM Trad) (10.66%)
0.250 kg Victory Malt (Briess) (5.92%)
0.200 kg Heritage Crystal (Simpsons) (4.74%)
0.100 kg Chocolate (Grants) (2.37%)
0.020 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (0.47%)
Hop Bill
----------------
16.0 g Challenger Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
7.0 g Challenger Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.

Whitbread @ 18C


Any comments appreciated


----------



## The Village Idiot (26/1/13)

Planning this next....


Pete's Lager
Lite American Lager
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.600
Total Hops (g): 17.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 6.7 (EBC): 13.2
Bitterness (IBU): 18.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Pilsner(Best Maltz) (86.96%)
0.600 kg Victory Malt (Briess) (13.04%)
Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Galena Pellet (13.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
7.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 10°C with Wyeast 2007 - Pilsen Lager

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Hadrian (26/1/13)

*Saison*

80% Dingemans Pilsner
10% Torrified wheat
10% Wheat malt

WLP 568 Belgian Saison Blend

1.050--->Less than 1.010 hopefully

25IBU

Northern brewer at 60
Saaz at flameout


----------



## BPH87 (26/1/13)

Just cubed a Hefeweizen and nearly finished a Nut Brown Ale.

Low and Slow pork finally done after 14hrs.


----------



## Helles (27/1/13)

Cream Ale With Rye Malt

100lt OG1049
Ibu 21.4 Ebc 7.3

8.5kg Bests Pilsner 42.5 %
8.5kg Tradional Ale Malt 42.5 %
2kg Jasmine Rice 10%
1kg Rye Malt 5 %
120g Hall Mitt 5.5% 60 min
60g Hall Mitt 5.5% 1 min

Mashed @ 64'c
Mash out 75'c

60lt with wyeast 1272 Ale
20 lt with S-23 Lager
20lt with 34-70 lager


----------



## winkle (28/1/13)

A ESB if the wind and rain ever bugger off :angry:


----------



## mxd (28/1/13)

Did a boh Pil Satdy
90% Wey Pil
10 % Wey Carapil


----------



## probablynathan (28/1/13)

Brewed a Rauchbier yesterday.


```
2.000 kg              Pilsen Malt (Best Maltz) (3.5 EBC)            42.6 %        
2.000 kg              Smoked Malt (Best Malz) (6.0 EBC)             42.6 %        
0.500 kg              Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC)          10.6 %        
0.200 kg              Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC)             4.3 %         
40.00 g               Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Boil       18.7 IBUs     
10.00 g               Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Boil       2.8 IBUs      
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)                    
0.50 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins)                  
1.0 pkg               SafAle German Ale (DCL/Fermentis #K-97)
```


```
Step Temperat Step Time     
50.0 C        20 min        
66.0 C        30 min        
70.0 C        30 min        
76.0 C        10 min        
78.0 C        1 min
```


----------



## manticle (28/1/13)

Altbier

Type: All grain Size: 22 liters
Color: 22 HCU (~12 SRM) 
Bitterness: 45 IBU
OG: 1.052 
FG: 1.012
Alcohol: 5.2% v/v (4.1% w/w)
Grain: 2.5kg Weyerman Pilsner
1.25kg Weyerman Vienna
1.25kg Weyerman Munich
200g Briess victory
75g Simpsons chocolate
Mash: 70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/62/67/72/78
TIME: 5/10/50/10/10

Decoct at 62 and add back to reach 72
Decoct at 67 and add back to reach 78

Boil: 90minutes, SG 1.036, 32 liters
Hops:25g Spalt (5.7% AA, 60 min.)
25g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Spalt (5.7% AA, 20 min.)
20g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Spalt (aroma)
10g Tettnanger (aroma)

2g CaCl2 and 2g CaSO4 + phosphoric acid as required for mash pH
2g CaCl2 and CaSO4 to boil.

WYEAST 1007


----------



## malt_shovel (28/1/13)

mxd said:


> Did a boh Pil Satdy
> 90% Wey Pil
> 10 % Wey Carapil


Cool video,
Couldn't hear next to anything but i didn't need to. Great seeing other folks systems.
Will share this with a mate who is interested in brewing at home.

Cheers

Edit: Oh yeah, made a Vienna Lager
91% Wey Vienna
7% CaraAroma
2% Acidulated
WLP833 starter


----------



## Nibbo (29/1/13)

Originally was building a new smaller mash tun from a keg which actually turned into a single vessel brewery so hoping to break her in when i can get a pass. Also looking to get rid of some wheat i've got laying around. So two birds, one blah blah blah...

60% Wheat
40% Briess Pilsner or Caramel Pilsner

Step mash of some description

Spalt Hops

1007 German Ale


----------



## Adam Howard (29/1/13)

Recipe: Challenging Mild
Brewer: Adam
Style: Mild

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 56.92 l
Post Boil Volume: 49.92 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 46.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 45.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 20.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 18.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.5 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.60 kg Golden Promise (Simpsons) (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 80.1 % 
0.43 kg Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (60.0 SRM) Grain 2 6.1 % 
0.32 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 3 4.6 % 
0.30 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (22.5 SRM) Grain 4 4.3 % 
0.23 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.0 S Grain 5 3.3 % 
0.11 kg Black Malt (Simpsons) (550.0 SRM) Grain 6 1.6 % 
30.00 g Challenger [9.10 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 18.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast #1469) Yeast 8 - 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.99 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 21.00 l of water at 73.8 C 68.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 6 min 78.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 42.91 l water at 75.6 C

Into the main rest now, full recirc. Smells amazing. Second time brewing this beer, was a complete hit last time.


----------



## potof4x (30/1/13)

Nice and simple rebrew of 2012 QABC 1st / AABC 2nd Brown Porter. Credit for the recipe goes somewhere else, but I can't find where for the life of me. 


*281013 Prize Pig Porter*
Brown Porter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.691
Total Hops (g): 23.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (°P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 33.1 (EBC): 65.2
Bitterness (IBU): 41.8 (Rager - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.895 kg Munich 1 - Weyermann (86%)
0.455 kg Caramalt - Barrett Burston (8%)
0.341 kg Chocolate - Thomas Fawcett (6%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
23.0 g Magnum - Germany 10 T90 Ellerslie Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
6.0 g Chalk (Calcium Carbonate) @ 59 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g PH Test - Strips @ 45 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Polyclar @ 1 Minutes (Bottling)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1026PC - British Cask (thanks Ralph)


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## black_labb (30/1/13)

Brewing a czech dark lager

64% munich
19%pils
9% carabohemian
8% Carafa spec III

1.7g/L saaz @40 mins
1.1 g/L [email protected] mins

OG 1044
Ibu 19
SRM 29

I'm thinking I may do my first ever lager with this one, though I'll do a boh pils as well if that's the case to make the most of the lager yeast.


Also fermenting a couple bitters and an english IPA at the moment on 1318.


----------



## Weizguy (1/2/13)

Dampfbier and Belgian GSA this week. W3068 and W3864 (Canadian/Belgian), respectively.


----------



## manticle (1/2/13)

Adamski29 said:


> Recipe: Challenging Mild
> Brewer: Adam
> Style: Mild
> 
> ...


Looks nice Adam. Just curious about the 90 min mash (for this beer I mean).
I mash my mild with a fairly similar grist at 69 for 30 mins. Such an easy brewday and been loving the results.


----------



## Adam Howard (1/2/13)

Yeah I didn't mash for that long, ended up with greater than expected efficiency knocking out 46L of 1.040 wort so I'll be adding a little bit of water to each cube when I ferment to knock it back down around 1.036-37. Loved this beer last time I made it, used MO and didn't have the biscuit in it though so it'll be slightly different. I have this and a 7% Rye IPA for my engagement party. Needed a drivers beer!


----------



## bradsbrew (1/2/13)

Havn't brewed for a long time. The rig is set up and the HLT is heating. Putting this one down tonight.

*Blackdog*
American Pale Ale
*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 12.650
Total Hops (g): 190.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 9.0 (EBC): 17.8
Bitterness (IBU): 41.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
*Grain Bill*
----------------
10.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (79.05%)
1.000 kg Pale Malt (7.91%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (7.91%)
0.500 kg Crystal 90 (3.95%)
0.150 kg Chocolate, Pale (1.19%)
*Hop Bill*
----------------
45.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
100.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
45.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (3.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
*Misc Bill*
----------------
Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with
*Notes*
----------------
1 cube to be dry hopped with 45g Wai-iti, fermented with us05
1 cube dry hopped with 30g cascade k97 west coast
1 cube dry hopped with 30g EKG or styrian goldiings fermented with 1469
Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/2/13)

Ross's Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale

OG Target - 1.053
FG Target - 1.010
Abv - 5.7%
IBU - 36
Color - 10

Malts

Maris Otter (UK) 4.6kg - 91.3%
Torrified Wheat (UK) 0.5kg - 8.7%

Hops

Bittering - 60 mins - 17g Nelson Sauvin (11.3%AA)

Flavor - 20 mins - 17g Nelson Sauvin (11.3%AA)

Aroma - 5 mins - 25g Nelson Sauvin (11.3%AA)

Steeped after boil at 85c - 25g Nelson Sauvin (11.3%AA) for 20 mins

Then chill to pitching temp.

Yeast 

1.2ltr starter on stirplate for 2 days at 18c - Wyeast 1272 American Ale II 

Ferment @ 20c for 5 days in Primary

Rack to secondary @ 20c for 7 days

3 days at 0c then keg/bottle

:chug:


----------



## mxd (2/2/13)

today



```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 63 ltr 0 min AIPA NC
Brewer: Matt
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 67.41 l
Post Boil Volume: 65.52 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 63.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 63.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 18.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 0.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
15.00 g               Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   1        -             
12.00 kg              Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain         2        72.7 %        
2.00 kg               Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)          Grain         3        12.1 %        
2.00 kg               Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5  Grain         4        12.1 %        
0.50 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC)   Grain         5        3.0 %         
1.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        6        -             
200.00 g              Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           7        0.0 IBUs      
200.00 g              Chinook [11.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min         Hop           8        0.0 IBUs      
100.00 g              Centennial [6.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min       Hop           9        0.0 IBUs      
3.0 pkg               American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [125 Yeast         10       -             
60.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days      Hop           11       0.0 IBUs      
60.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days  Hop           12       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: 4 Step
Total Grain Weight: 16.50 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Protein Rest      Add 50.50 l of water and heat to 52.0 C 52.0 C        5 min         
Maltose           Add 0.01 l of water and heat to 62.0 C  62.0 C        40 min        
Dextrinization    Heat to 68.0 C over 7 min               68.0 C        15 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 74.0 C over 9 min               74.0 C        15 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 34.43l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
it's ibu's calculated for 10 minute chill
so it should be a 10 min APIA 51 ibu, 1.066

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (2/2/13)

Simple Stella clone
38L batch

92% Boh pils
5% Carapils
3% Acid

step mash 55C 10 mins, 63C 40 mins, 72C 20 mins, 78C mashout 10 mins

Magnum to 25IBU
60g Saaz aroma hops at flameout
No chill

34/70 yeasties, pitch at 9C and ramp 1C to 12C. D-rest at 17C for 3 days.


----------



## Stuwort (3/2/13)

Stuwort said:


> Brewing a K+B Coopers APA with a few changes to use up leftovers
> 
> 1 x Coopers APA tin
> 1.1kg Coopers LDME
> ...


Cracked a few of these yesterday with a mate and found them to be bloody marvellous. Will definitely be making this again. The cc'ing has dropped the hops out, but hasn't moved much of the yeast haze as the beer is very cloudy but not thick.


----------



## lukiferj (3/2/13)

First AG today. Woot! Woot! Hit all my targets except ended up with slightly higher efficiency. I had left at 70% as per the Brewmate defaults but ended up with 75% into the cube. Very happy with the day. Thanks Crusty for the recipe 


Crusty's APA (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 6.7 (EBC): 13.2
Bitterness (IBU): 31.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

60.22% Pilsner
17.2% Munich I
17.2% Wheat Malt
5.38% Caramunich I

0.7 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.5 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Rowy (3/2/13)

Going to brew this tomorrow. I'm going through the age old argument in my head of 3068 V 3638. 3638 is winning at the moment but that could change................. I'm using Waimea because its high Alpha and I'm going through a love affair with this hop at them moment.

De Gautet's Wheat

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 5.7 (EBC): 11.2
Bitterness (IBU): 19.1 (Average)

50% Wheat Malt
25% Ale Malt
25% Munich I

0.5 g/L Waimea (14.9% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 3638 - Bavarian Wheat

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## AntonW (3/2/13)

Bohemian Pilsner (mid)

I'm still figuring my processes out as much as my recipes. The process involves:
a 50 litre fishing esky mash tun, a 50 litre 2.8kW keggle, 3*20 litre buckets, a 2 tier stand, 1 little brown pump and a double coil copper immersion chiller.
adding hot/cold water to heat/cool the mash. Diluting the wort.
checking the temperature with a candy thermometer, sometimes while standing on a milk crate to reach into a hot keggle

Recipe:

10kg Best Malz Heidelberg Malt
Mash: 25min 50o ; 30min 68o ; 5min 76o
Hot Water: ~14 litres 56o; ~8 litres boiling; ~10 litres boiling

Fly sparge with 50 litres ~76-78o to collect ~60 litres. Sparge at 1 litre a minute (100ml every 6 seconds), and recirculate until clear before taking any wort.
*Mine cleared after about 10 litres.

Keep the last 19 litres separate and put 41 litres of the sweetest wort on to boil for 90 minutes

60min 70g Saaz (3.6% AAU)
30min 130g Saaz
15min 65g Saaz
0min 65g Saaz

Dilute out to 50 litres with tap water, chill to tap water temperature with a recirculating immersion chiller, then split into 3 fermenters, and add few more litres of tap water so that each fermenter is at least 2/3 full.
*My final volume would've been 50-55 litres and it's delicious already.

Chill to 9o in the fridge for ~6 hours or overnight. Keep the starter with the wort. Raise to 11o when pitching.

White Labs Pilsner Yeast WLP800
Make a starter by dissolving 500g of Coopers Light Dry Malt Extract in 5 litres of water and boiling the wort for 10 minutes.
Pitch when the temperature is right.
Let a decent yeast cake form and take most of the spent wort off the top, leaving enough to get the yeast out.
Chill the starter to get a better yeast cake.
Divide the yeast slurry into four and pitch 1 quarter into each fermenter, reserving the last quarter for that other 20 litres of 'small beer' that you should make up very soon.
*The starter took me about 6 days. 2.5 days before any yeast activity, 1.5 days growing and 2 days chilling. The yeast was old and I may have pitched it too hot.

Leave it alone for a couple of weeks at least.


----------



## stux (3/2/13)

Trying my take on a Zoiglbier, for a historic thing I have happening at Easter








Found a recipe in the Weyermann Bier Almanac, and have tweaked it to match my ingredients

58% Munich I
40% Floor Malted Bo Pils
2% Carafa II Special (to SRM 12.7)

Bittering @60 with Hallertau to 22 IBU
0.2g/L Aroma with Hallertau @Whirlpool to

OG 1.055

Mash: 50C for 30, 15 min ramp to 64C hold 15, 10 min ramp 69 hold 15 and ramp to mashout at 79

Will be doing it up with a WYeast 2352 Munich Lager II 

Hoping for a sortof amber dunkel. A novel thing with the style is its not lagered for any length of time, served cloudy, which works with my timelines 

Currently about to sparge, and its smelling and looking lurvely


----------



## Adam Howard (3/2/13)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: PVW Imperial IPA
Brewer: Adam
Style: Imperial IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 36.50 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.081 SG
Estimated Color: 5.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 128.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 80 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name  Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 66.7 % 
1.50 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 2 20.0 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 6.7 % 
60.00 g Summit [17.00 %] - Mash 120.0 min Hop 4 26.1 IBUs 
0.50 kg Rice Extract Syrup (7.0 SRM) Extract 5 6.7 % 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 40. Hop 6 40.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Summit [17.00 %] - Boil 40.0 min Hop 7 33.1 IBUs 
40.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 Hop 8 11.9 IBUs 
40.00 g Falconer's Flight [11.40 %] - Boil 5.0 m Hop 9 9.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Summit [17.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 7.3 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 - 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Falconer's Flight [11.40 %] - Dry Hop 5. Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Summit [17.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 


Just knocked this out. Marathon brew day. Every time I use rye or wheat, even in small proportions I get massive issues with grain bed compaction. After about 5 hours mashing and an 80 minute boil it's finally over. Should be mental.


----------



## Stuwort (4/2/13)

My first brew was a ginger beer made from:
Coopers GB kit
365g brown sugar 
640g raw sugar
130g honey
100g thinly sliced ginger
1/2 tea spoon chilli powder (medium)
juice of one lemon
3 litres water for boil
Coopers yeast

Boil water
add ginger and sugar, boil for 15 min
add honey, lemon and chilli and boil for 10 min
take off boil, add can of goo and put in fermenter and make up to 18L
I didn't strain this, it all went into the fermenter at 22c for four weeks. These sugars will take a while to ferment.

Don't be put off when tasting at bottling, it will take at least six weeks to come good. Mine has been in the bottle for 8 weeks, but is now magnificent. I actually poured five out after two weeks as I thought it was not going to be any good and then changed my mind and gaave it a chance to mature. How I bloody wish I could have them back.


----------



## brentice (6/2/13)

im going to try something simple

1.7kg tin of Coopers Euro Larger

250g of steeped meduim crystal malt

1kg of DME

20G cascade @ 30

30g cascade @ 20

30g Cascade @ 10

Ferment @ 18-20 degrees with Us- 05 and pray to the beer gods for A liquid of enlightment after 10-12 days


----------



## jyo (9/2/13)

After being gifted with 1/2 a pound of summit, I was going to brew this with a summit based hopping schedule yet I chickened out after reading some reviews of garlic and onion beer.

West Coast Red Ale Feb 2013
American Amber Ale
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.580
Total Hops (g): 115.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.061 (°P): 15.0
Final Gravity (FG):  1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.23 %
Colour (SRM): 14.8 (EBC): 29.2
Bitterness (IBU): 51.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.800 kg Maris Otter Malt (86.02%)
0.280 kg Crystal 120 (5.02%)
0.250 kg Caraamber (4.48%)
0.200 kg Acidulated Malt (3.58%)
0.050 kg Carafa I malt (0.9%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
10.0 g Apollo Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
25.0 g Apollo Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.1 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


----------



## carniebrew (9/2/13)

Extract hefe fermenting this week:

Batch size: 17 litres

2.3 kg CBW Bavarian Wheat LME
Steeped 300gm light crystal 60 (Carahell)
100gm dextrose (to dry it out a bit)
20 grams of Hallertauer Mitt @ 60 minutes
WB-06 yeast fermented @ 23.5 degrees (aiming for more banana esters via this temp)

4.8% abv (after bottle conditioning), 13 IBU, 14 EBC

4.5 days in the fermenter and it's down from 1047 to 1010 already, so it's gonna be higher than my expected 4.8%


----------



## winkle (10/2/13)

No more procrastinating, mashing in this years Biere de Noel, hopefully it'll be as good as the last one.
(I'll reserve a bottle for Batz and Rowy if it is - don't open until Xmas!)


----------



## Bribie G (10/2/13)

Bought a 60L FV from neighbour which has solved my fermenting fridge bottleneck. I have 16 rellies descending for Easter so I'm running up a couple of kegs of Rellie's Delight International Lager

42L batch to fill 2 kegs.

3kg Pale Lager Malt (last of the Oakey Maltings stuff)
1kg wheat malt

60mins at around 65

30g Mt Hood 60 mins

2 tins Coopers Canadian Blonde
Kilo da sugaz

20g NZ Cascade hop tea into FV

Wyeast Danish 2042
10 days starting at 13 then rising to 18
10 days at minus one

5.2 % ABV, should be about 20 IBU

Keep em pissed.


----------



## bum (10/2/13)

Brewing Janet's Brown (from BCS) and a largish stout usuing a scaled up SN stout clone grainbill and EKG, chinook and centennial for the hops tomorrow.

Will be my first ever double brewday due to needing to punch a few beers out fairly quickly before semester starts. I hope it doesn't turn what is usually an enjoyable day in to work.


----------



## lukiferj (10/2/13)

Must be something in the water (beer). Mrs was away so I punched back to back brews today as well. First one I ripped off NickJD (thanks mate). Tasted awesome into the cube. Next was a rough clone with some leftover hops I had. Ended up with slightly higher efficiency so will adjust Brewmate accordingly. 2nd and 3rd AG brews  All up, pretty laid back day for 2 BIAB in an urn brews.


Amarillo Mid
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.939
Total Hops (g): 25.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.040 (°P): 10.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.93 %
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.5
Bitterness (IBU): 22.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 76
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.880 kg Pilsner (98.5%)
0.059 kg Caramunich III (1.5%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.


Anchor Porter

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.489
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 29.6 (EBC): 58.3
Bitterness (IBU): 36.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 77
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.574 kg Pale Malt (83.33%)
0.329 kg Chocolate (5.99%)
0.307 kg Crystal 60 (5.59%)
0.153 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (2.79%)
0.104 kg Black Malt (1.89%)
0.022 kg Roasted Barley (0.4%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.


----------



## Adam Howard (10/2/13)

bum said:


> Brewing Janet's Brown (from BCS) and a largish stout usuing a scaled up SN stout clone grainbill and EKG, chinook and centennial for the hops tomorrow.
> 
> Will be my first ever double brewday due to needing to punch a few beers out fairly quickly before semester starts. I hope it doesn't turn what is usually an enjoyable day in to work.


Janet's Brown is deeeeelicious. I dry-hopped it with 70g of Centennial instead of 57g when the gravity was around 1.020, the aroma was KILLER. Finished at 1.015. Great beer.


----------



## bum (10/2/13)

Awesome. I haven't brewed it before. I'll keep the dry hop as per recipe as I need the rest the centennial for a Pliny clone which is next cab off the rank but I'll keep that in mind if I brew it again.


----------



## jyo (10/2/13)

Tasted a version of Janet's Brown by forum member CDBrown in the WA 2011 case swap and it was spectacular.


----------



## mje1980 (11/2/13)

Been doing nothing the last few days (strained my back), but am much better now, so brewing a malty german lager (kind of a dunkel, but not as dark I guess). 


89.5% BEST munich
2.9% acid malt
7.6% biscuit malt. 

55_15, 61_20, 70_40.

Hallertaua @30 mins

Wyeast 2308 munich lager

1.051
19 ibu


----------



## tricache (13/2/13)

Put down my second extract beer tonight (my first one ended up being sweet even after fermenting out so I reckon I used too many fermentables but its slowly its getting better)

*Sterling Ale*

1.5kg Caramalt Amber Liquid Malt Extract
1kg Dex/Malt Dried Mix
30g Stering for 60mins
20g Stering for 30mins
20g Stering for 15mins
20g Stering for 10mins
US-05

OG - 1.046
IBU - 44

Hopefully get something nice and hoppy but not super strong ABV


----------



## mje1980 (13/2/13)

Schwarz for me today. 

52.1% best Munich
41.7% best pilz
4.2% pale choc ( last 15 mins of mash )
2.1% acidulated 
Bees dick of roast barley added too

Hallertau @ 60 and 5

55-10, 60-30, 70-30

1.050
25 ibu


----------



## citizensnips (14/2/13)

Brewed this IPA today......made of somewhat left overs....... Didn't have enough hops, hence the POR......... I can already feel your harsh comments h34r: but I have a feeling it will work. Should hopefully be about 7.2%

Cheers

```
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.24 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.20 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 19.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 50.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.7 %
Boil Time: 80 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.90 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC)            Grain         1        84.3 %        
0.50 kg               Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC)                Grain         2        7.1 %         
0.35 kg               Caramunich Malt (90.0 EBC)               Grain         3        5.0 %         
0.25 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (150.0 EBC)   Grain         4        3.6 %         
20.00 g               Pride of Ringwood [8.10 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           5        13.8 IBUs     
18.00 g               Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           6        9.1 IBUs      
21.00 g               B Saaz [7.30 %] - Boil 30.0 min          Hop           7        11.0 IBUs     
15.00 g               Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min         Hop           8        5.8 IBUs      
15.00 g               B Saaz [7.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min          Hop           9        6.2 IBUs      
10.00 g               Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           10       3.1 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         11       -
```


----------



## yum beer (14/2/13)

My first crack at an IPA, hope it goes well.

MyPA (English IPA)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 12.5 (EBC): 24.6
Bitterness (IBU): 50.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
71.43% Galaxy
8.57% Vienna
5.71% Caramalt
5.71% Caramunich I
5.71% Crystal Pale
2.86% Caraamber
0.7 g/L Target (10% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (6.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L East Kent Golding (6.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Willamette (7.1% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L East Kent Golding (6.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1.4 g/L Willamette (7.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with WLP037 - Yorkshire Square Ale

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## black_labb (15/2/13)

Decided I'm going to brew a few lagers just because I never really have. Of course I'm brewing darker maltier ones because that's what I want to drink. I'm thinking I might do a boh pils because I have a fair bit of saaz and they are supposedly quite difficult to get just right.

Brewed a traditional Bock last night, and did a czech dark lager the other week.

bock was

50% vienna
25% light munich
9% Galaxy
5% Melanoidin
5% Caramunich III
3% Carabohemian
3% CaraAroma

Og ~1066 (we'll see when the cube is opened
11 ibu of saaz @ 45 mins
11 ibu of spalter select @45 mins

Will pitch it onto a yeast from czech dark lager (haven't decided which yet)


----------



## Thefatdoghead (15/2/13)

The Original 10 minute IPA from the Homebrew chef. 320g of Amarillo @ 10 minutes smells so good man!


----------



## vortex (15/2/13)

Gav80 said:


> The Original 10 minute IPA from the Homebrew chef. 320g of Amarillo @ 10 minutes smells so good man!


A quick google doesn't reveal any detail, can you please post the recipe?


----------



## Thefatdoghead (15/2/13)

vortex said:


> A quick google doesn't reveal any detail, can you please post the recipe?


Here is the link.

http://www.homebrewchef.com/AmarilloPale.html

95% Marris otter
5% carapils
Amarillo @ 10min to 67 IBU
Yeast 1056

OG- 1.064
FG- 1.012


----------



## Thefatdoghead (15/2/13)

yum beer said:


> My first crack at an IPA, hope it goes well.
> 
> MyPA (English IPA)
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
> ...


Over 17% crystal in an IPA??? 
EDIT: I missed the Caraaroma so that makes 20% crystal. Like em sweet ey?


----------



## vortex (15/2/13)

Gav80 said:


> Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.homebrewchef.com/AmarilloPale.html
> 
> ...


Nice work! Thanks for that.


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/13)

Gav80 said:


> Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.homebrewchef.com/AmarilloPale.html
> 
> ...


Similar to dragons milk except thats EKG and about 1090 and English yeast Oh and hops are more spread out. So prob not a alot like it at all except grain bill. Love a 10min ipa if uve got hops to burn.


----------



## Beersuit (15/2/13)

Brewing one to pitch on sunday.
Pacific Bitter 44lts 
91% Maris Otter
4% Wheat
3% Caraaroma
31g Pacific Gem and 28g Willamete (first wort) to 39 IBU
on Wy1469

Usually do this grist but with Challanger and comes out tops. We will see about this one.


----------



## Jimmeh (15/2/13)

That sounds delicious Beersuit. Got any pics of it in the glass?


----------



## searly333 (16/2/13)

Got four on the go at the moment.

S&W Pacific Ale with all Galaxy

Dr Smurto's Golden Ale

DFH IPA with Warrior, Simcoe and Glacier and a bit of Amarillo in the FV

Strawberry & Lime Cider.

And about to launch into a Dogbolter this morning!
Busy, busy


----------



## Beersuit (16/2/13)

Jimmeh said:


> That sounds delicious Beersuit. Got any pics of it in the glass?


Not yet it will need a few weeks. Smelt very nice when it was cubed last night though.


----------



## Nick JD (16/2/13)

*Haus Pils 3* (German Pilsner (Pils))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 5.0 (EBC): 9.8
Bitterness (IBU): 28.3 (Average)

96.42% Weyermann Pilsner
1.93% Acidulated Malt
1.65% Carabohemian

0.5 g/L Hallertau Aroma (7.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L T45 Saaz (8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Hallertau Aroma (7.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L T45 Saaz (8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

62C:40, 70C:40 (Hochkurz). Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 12°C with Wyeast 2001 - Urquell Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## lukiferj (16/2/13)

Brewing this tomorrow morning...


Daz's Brown Ale
American Brown Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.025
Total Hops (g): 45.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 24.0 (EBC): 47.3
Bitterness (IBU): 35.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Pale Malt (79.6%)
0.450 kg Crystal 60 (8.96%)
0.350 kg Chocolate (6.97%)
0.225 kg Peated Malt (4.48%)

Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## verysupple (19/2/13)

I'm thinking of brewing a nice heavy, dark beer for winter soon so it'll have time to condition. I'm going for something kinda like a strong Scotch ale or an old ale, but doesn't really have to fit the guidelines of any particular style, so long as it tastes good and gives me that warm belly feeling.

I can't mash huge amounts of grain so here's what I was thinking for a partial mash. Let me know what you think.

Batch size: 18L
OG: 1.079
FG: 1.019
ABV: 8% (after priming)
IBU: 41
EBC: 30
Brewhouse efficiency: 75%


3.47 kg Simpsons Maris Otter
0.5 kg Simpsons Amber
0.5 kg Simpsons crystal (150EBC)
0.03 kg Simpsons roasted barley

1 kg Briess golden light DME

40 g EKG, 60 min (33 IBU)
40 g EKG, 15 min (8 IBU)

Wyeast1028 London Ale


Mash at 67C for 60 min.

60 min boil.

Start ferment at 18C and raise to 22C after a few days. Hold at 22C till it's at FG for a few days of a week then CC for a week.


----------



## Budron (19/2/13)

First Brew back after a couple of months off.

Going with a simple but hopefully effective APA.


RON'S APA


Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 10.2 (EBC): 20.1
Bitterness (IBU): 34.8 (Average)

84.11% Maris Otter Malt
7.48% Munich I
4.67% Torrified Wheat
3.74% Crystal 120

0.2 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Citra (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Citra (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Notes: Last hop additions will be dry hopped after 4 days in fermenter


----------



## sponge (22/2/13)

Going for a DSGA tomorrow to use up some rye and vienna I have laying around

50% GP
20% rye
20% vienna
5% wheat
2.5% caramalt
2.5% caraaroma

30IBU's amarillo @ cube, 2-3g/L dry hop

1.045
Wy1272


----------



## Nick JD (22/2/13)

*SNPA with a Twist* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (°P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 8.6 (EBC): 16.9
Bitterness (IBU): 37.6 (Average)

90.44% Pale Ale Malt
7.75% Victory
1.81% Caramunich III

0.8 g/L Chinook (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## zindello (22/2/13)

Coopers "Brew A"

2 * Coopers Pale Ale Tins
1 * Coopers Liquid Light Malt Extract
25g EKG Steeped for 30 mins
25g EKG Dry Hopped on Day 3

Safale S-33 Yeast

Fermented at 20C as per Coopers Recipe

OG: 1.070
FG (Estimated): 1.011

ABV: ~7.5%

Estimated 3 days to go until ferment is finished, then going to leave for a week in the fermenter, then condition for 4 weeks in the keg.


----------



## Yob (22/2/13)

*Mothers Milk* (American IIPA) 

Original Gravity (OG): 1.078 (°P): 18.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol (ABV): 7.85 %
Colour (SRM): 7.6 (EBC): 15.0
Bitterness (IBU): 65.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

54.88% Pale Ale Malt
24.39% Wheat Malt
12.2% Munich I
4.27% Dextrose
3.05% Caramalt

0.4 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Amarillo (8.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Centennial (10.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (11.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Amarillo (8.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Centennial (10.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (11.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.8 g/L Centennial (10.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.8 g/L Citra (11.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.6 g/L Amarillo (8.9% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop)
0.6 g/L Citra (11.9% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop)

600ml Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Fermented at 18°C BRY 97

Notes: Step Mashed.

63/40 - 66/10 - 72/10 - 78/10

(ed Removed Carapils from recipe


----------



## sponge (22/2/13)

I also plan on testing out my new 'digital homebrew' stir plate with 2L of leftover wort from the golden ale to build up the 1272.

Pretty keen to see how she goes.


----------



## mje1980 (22/2/13)

Let us know how it goes sponge. Where'd ya get it?, did you make it??

Keeping it on topic my next brew will be a rice lager.


----------



## sponge (22/2/13)

mje1980 said:


> Let us know how it goes sponge. Where'd ya get it?, did you make it??
> 
> Keeping it on topic my next brew will be a rice lager.


Didn't make it unfortunately, but (fortunately) looks like a nice bit o' kit for the cash monies. I got a few bits and pieces to make my own, then a pretty good offer came up, so you know... the online shopping trigger finger got the better of me as per usual.

Check them out here

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70575-new-product-launch-digital-stirplate-with-coupon/

He's from Wollongong as well... not too sure where he's based though.


----------



## Lemon (23/2/13)

Momentus day today fellow brewers
brew number 50

Going to brew a simple attemp at Guinness



[SIZE=9.968pt]Guinness draught[/SIZE] [SIZE=9.968pt]Dry Stout[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]Recipe Specs[/SIZE][SIZE=9.968pt]----------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]Batch Size (L): 20.0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]Total Grain (kg): 3.917[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]Total Hops (g): 78.00[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (Â°P): 10.7[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (Â°P): 2.8[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.22 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]Colour (SRM): 34.9 (EBC): 68.8[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]Bitterness (IBU): 55.9 (Average)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]Boil Time (Minutes): 90[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.968pt]Grain Bill[/SIZE][SIZE=9.968pt]----------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]2.340 kg Pale Ale Malt (59.74%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]1.120 kg Flaked Barley (28.59%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]0.457 kg Black Roasted Barley (11.67%)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.968pt]Hop Bill[/SIZE][SIZE=9.968pt]----------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]78.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (3.9 g/L)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.968pt]Misc Bill[/SIZE][SIZE=9.968pt]----------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]10.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.968pt]Single step Infusion at 66Â°C for 60 Minutes.[/SIZE]

looking forward to a rainy day.

Lemon


----------



## waggastew (23/2/13)

Stone Arrogant Bastard inspired Harvest Ale

150g of homegrown Chinook, harvested, dried and frozen a few weeks back. Unknown IBU/Alpha on the hops but hopefully they are not miles out.



Original Gravity (OG): 1.069 (°P): 16.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.78 %
Colour (SRM): 21.3 (EBC): 42.0
Bitterness (IBU): 89.3 (Average)

65.93% Dry Malt Extract - Light
21.98% Pale Ale Malt
6.59% Special-B
4.4% Crystal 120
1.1% Chocolate

1.2 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

0.1 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Safale S-04


----------



## warra48 (24/2/13)

Dunkelweizen
Boil Size: 33.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 33.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Mashed 90 minutes 67ºC
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

300.0 g Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 5 7.6 % 
2760.0 g Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 6 56.8 % 
920.0 g Pale Malt, Ale (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7 18.9 % 
552.0 g Munich, Light (Joe White) (21.0 EBC) Grain 8 11.4 % 
92.0 g Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 9 1.9 % 
90.0 g Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC Grain 10 1.9 % (Not added until mashout) 
80.0 g Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 11 1.6 % 
23.0 g Northern Brewer [6.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 12 17.2 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 13 - 
1 tube grown up Hefeweizen IV Ale (White Labs #WLP380) [ Yeast 14 

My last brew was brewed on Boxing Day. A Hefeweizen disgraced itself by climbing out of the fermenter and making a mess of the brew fridge. This one will have a blow off tube into a 5 litre container to catch the overflow. It will all be sanitised, and I should be able to harvest the blow off as a top crop for my next batch, which will also be a Dunkelweizen.


----------



## tazman1967 (24/2/13)

I just finished brewing a batch of Timothy Taylor Landlord Ale clone, with 100% Golden Promise grain .I did a 2hour hard boil for S & Giggles to see if I could get the colour right .I didnt have any Styrian Goldings so I subbed in Aurora hops instead .Im going to try top cropping the yeast as Wyeast 1469 is a top croping yeast and loves to crawl out of the fermenter. I usually ferment a 23L batch in my 30L fermenter, and it still climbs out.


----------



## brentice (25/2/13)

might be doing another brew on thursday


----------



## manticle (2/3/13)

First brew in a few weeks today


*Styrian apa*

*Type:* All grain
*Size:* 22 liters
*Color: *17 HCU (~11 SRM) 

*Bitterness: *47 IBU
*OG:* 1.055
*FG:* 1.012
*Alcohol:* 5.5% v/v (4.3% w/w)

*Grain:* 3kg Simpsons maris
2kg Weyermann Vienna
250g Dingeman’s biscuit
250g Simpsons heritage crystal

*Mash:* 70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/62/67/72/78
TIME: 5/15/40/10/10

*Boil: 90 *minutes SG 1.037 32 liters

*Hops:* 15g Cascade (5.5% AA, 60 min.)
15g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
15g Cascade (5.5% AA, 20 min.)
15g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
15g Cascade (5.5% AA, 15 min.)
15g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 15 min.)
15g Cascade (5.5% AA, 10 min.)
15g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 10 min.)
15g Cascade (5.5% AA, 5 min.)
15g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 5 min.)
15g Cascade (aroma)
15g Styrian Goldings (aroma)

10g each styrian, Chinook and
cascade dry hop

Wyeast 1272

CaSO4 and CaCl2 to mash and boil.


----------



## mxd (2/3/13)

plan for tomorrow



```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 63 ltrs Munich Dunkel
Brewer: Brewing Classic Styles
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Munich Dunkel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 73.56 l
Post Boil Volume: 66.56 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 63.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 60.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 41.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
15.00 g               Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   1        -             
11.50 kg              Munich Malt (17.7 EBC)                   Grain         2        88.5 %        
0.50 kg               Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC)              Grain         3        3.8 %         
0.50 kg               Carared (39.4 EBC)                       Grain         4        3.8 %         
0.50 kg               Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC)               Grain         5        3.8 %         
80.00 g               Crystal [3.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           6        11.7 IBUs     
80.00 g               Crystal [3.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           7        7.1 IBUs      
3.00 tsp              Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins)              Fining        8        -             
50.00 g               Crystal [3.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           9        2.7 IBUs      
3.0 pkg               SafLager West European Lager (DCL/Fermen Yeast         10       -             


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 13.00 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Protein Rest      Add 40.00 l of water at 55.7 C          52.0 C        10 min        
Saccharification  Heat to 63.0 C over 9 min               63.0 C        40 min        
Mash Step         Heat to 69.0 C over 10 min              69.0 C        15 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 76.0 C over 10 min              76.0 C        10 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 47.58l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## mje1980 (2/3/13)

Monday I plan on doing this. 

Bitter

88.9% MO
4.2% Simpsons medium crystal
4.2% biscuit
2.8% brown malt

First gold @ 60,30,1

1.036
30 IBU

1098


----------



## Yob (2/3/13)

*SWMBOS FAPB (First After Pregnancy Beer)* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 6.5 (EBC): 12.7
Bitterness (IBU): 47.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

57.14% Pale Ale Malt
19.05% Munich I
19.05% Wheat Malt
4.76% Caramalt

1 g/L Cascade (6.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (6.5% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)
0.4 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)
0.4 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)

(damn run out of Cal Sul.)
0.2 g/L Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Fermented at 18°C with Ale yeast

Notes: Step Mashed.

63/40 - 66/10 - 72/10 - 78/10


----------



## The Village Idiot (2/3/13)

Just sparging this, first brew on the new mill(thanks again Trueman)


Old Smoothie
Aussie Old/Bitter
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.070
Total Hops (g): 20.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 19.5 (EBC): 38.4
Bitterness (IBU): 23.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 71
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
Grain Bill
----------------
2.600 kg Pilsner(Best Maltz) (51.28%)
2.000 kg Ale Malt (JWM Trad) (39.45%)
0.200 kg Chocolate (Grants) (3.94%)
0.190 kg Dark Crystal (JWM) (3.75%)
0.050 kg Flaked Oats (0.99%)
0.030 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (0.59%)
Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Danstar Nottingham

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## The Village Idiot (2/3/13)

The Village Idiot said:


> Just sparging this, first brew on the new mill(thanks again Trueman)
> 
> 
> Old Smoothie
> ...



Only managed 60% efficiency..... a bit of work to do.


----------



## Yob (2/3/13)

Chickening out of an all cube hop, doing a 10 min as it reads above and then a wp addition of 10 cascade/citra/mosaic

Ed getting pine and fruit from the hop cups.. This is gonna rock!! 

The smell in the brewery is well exciting


----------



## Nick JD (2/3/13)

Put down a batch of Alcopop. 12L with 1kg of Dex and 200g of LDME for a touch under 5%.

Gonna add a bottle of Midori essence, sugar to taste, and a boil up of lemongrass, ginger, orange peel and corriander.

Into the keg and carb it up. Used a cup of 1272 slurry at ambient (18-25C).

Mmmmm, lime green girly fizz.


----------



## winkle (2/3/13)

Effing non-stop rain sucks arse, however I'm setting up to brew a Saison Noire first up tomorrow followed by this bad boy.

Recipe: Mach 5 AIPA
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.01 l
Estimated OG: 1.080 SG
Estimated Color: 29.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 79.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.6 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 1 77.5 %
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 14.1 %
0.35 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3 4.9 %
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 3.5 %
25.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 60. Hop 5 32.3 IBUs
30.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 16.8 IBUs
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 20. Hop 7 23.5 IBUs
0.25 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 -
15.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 10. Hop 9 7.0 IBUs
15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Aroma Steep 10.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 -
1.06 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 12 -
20.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Day Hop 13 0.0 IBUs
15.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs
15.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop Hop 15 0.0 IBUs


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.10 kg

The 10 minute additions will probably be cube hops.


----------



## lukiferj (2/3/13)

Still getting use to my gear so brewing a few of these with different hops to compare. Pretty tasty so far.

American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.433
Total Hops (g): 55.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 6.7 (EBC): 13.2
Bitterness (IBU): 37.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.590 kg Pilsner (58.43%)
0.797 kg Munich I (17.98%)
0.797 kg Wheat Malt (17.98%)
0.249 kg Caramunich I (5.62%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
5.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## PeteQ (2/3/13)

Just cubed this, a bit of a clean out. Wrapped the cube up in a blanket so hoping for more than 45 IBUs. Comments?

*Round 2 Cube Hop IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (°P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 9.0 (EBC): 17.7
Bitterness (IBU): 44.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

40% Maris Otter Malt
30% Pale Malt
15% Munich I
10% Wheat Malt
5% Caramunich II

1.6 g/L Amarillo (10.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.1 g/L Polyclar @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Stepped mash. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## KingKong (2/3/13)

First thing in the morning this...


*Golden Ale Version*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.500
Total Hops (g): 68.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 8.7 (EBC): 17.1
Bitterness (IBU): 49.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.000 kg Pilsner (54.55%)
1.100 kg Munich I (20%)
1.100 kg Wheat Malt (20%)
0.300 kg Crystal 80 (5.45%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
30.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
8.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Whirfloc Tab @ 10 minutes.
No chillin.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## Crusty (2/3/13)

*1450 Pale Ale*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.080
Total Hops (g): 55.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 7.9 
Bitterness (IBU): 33.1 
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.700 kg Ale malt MO-TF (92.52%)
0.300 kg Caramalt dark TF (5.91%)
0.080 kg Special B (1.57%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
5.00 g Magnum Pellet (14.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minute (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0g Centennial Pellet ( 10.5% Alpha ) @ 1 Minuts (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
2g KopperFloc @ 10 minutes.
No Chill
Ferment at 18°C with Wyeast 1450PC Denny's Favorite


----------



## Phoney (2/3/13)

KingKong said:


> First thing in the morning this...
> 
> 
> *Golden Ale Version*
> ...



Looks like an American Pale ale to me.


----------



## Judanero (2/3/13)

Cubed this today:

Dewaele Brothers Dubbel (BIAB No chill)

4.970 Kg Pilsener Malt (WEY GER)
1.000 Kg Carabelge (WEY GER)
0.400 Kg Rye Malt (WEY GER)
0.200 Kg Carapils (GER)
0.200 Kg Carahell (GER)
0.150 Kg Caramunich III (GER)
0.060 Kg Dingemans Special B (BEL)

20g Magnum 13% AA @ 40 mins

15g Syrian Goldings 3.4% AA @ Flameout

52 for 10,67 for 80, 78 for 10.

90 minute boil

Total volume 20L Jerry


Plan on fermenting with Wyeast 3787


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/3/13)

American Pale Ale

Darkside Fatty

21litres into Fermenter

OG - 1.056
FG - 1.010

Color - 43
IBU - 31

88% Ale Malt
20% Wheat Malt
2% Carafa 2

Temp 40/52/62/65/69/78
Time 10/30/30/60/30/15

20g - Pride Ringwood 60mins

14g - Nelson Sauvin 10mins
8g - Cascade 10mins

20g - Nelson Sauvin 1min
10g - Cascade 1min

Wyeast 1056 - 1ltr starter

5days primary @18c
7days secondary @ 21c


----------



## bradsbrew (3/3/13)

Probably the most boring brew I have ever done.

*Lager 030313*
Australian Premium Lager
*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 12.000
Total Hops (g): 30.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 2.8 (EBC): 5.6
Bitterness (IBU): 21.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
*Grain Bill*
----------------
9.500 kg Pilsner (79.17%)
2.000 kg Wheat Malt (16.67%)
0.500 kg Cane Sugar (4.17%)
*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.5 g/L)
*Misc Bill*
----------------
Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 10°C with Wyeast 2042 - Danish Lager

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## DUANNE (3/3/13)

doing an ipa today. i went through the freezer and found a shitload of forgotton hops so im going to use a simple grist and i am putting 700 grams of high alpha c hops into the mash. i will decide wether mash hopping is worthwile or not after this brew.


----------



## dicko (3/3/13)

@Pratty1
i think you have a typo in your grain percentages mate....110%

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (3/3/13)

dicko said:


> @Pratty1
> i think you have a typo in your grain percentages mate....110%
> 
> Cheers


He just likes his beer strong


----------



## KingKong (3/3/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> Looks like an American Pale ale to me.


It doesn't exactly fit that style either. The hops are what I have left. So its a bit of a mongrel.


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/13)

BEERHOG said:


> doing an ipa today. i went through the freezer and found a shitload of forgotton hops so im going to use a simple grist and i am putting 700 grams of high alpha c hops into the mash. i will decide wether mash hopping is worthwile or not after this brew.


from experiance mash hopping is a waste.


----------



## roverfj1200 (3/3/13)

Only my 4th BIAB so keeping it simple and trying to get my process down pat.

Qld ale
Australian Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.500
Total Hops (g): 45.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (°P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.22 %
Colour (SRM): 5.6 (EBC): 11.0
Bitterness (IBU): 26.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (88.89%)
0.250 kg Caramalt (5.56%)
0.250 kg Wheat Malt (5.56%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Cluster Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05
Mashout 78c
No chill

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## DUANNE (3/3/13)

BEERHOG said:


> doing an ipa today. i went through the freezer and found a shitload of forgotton hops so im going to use a simple grist and i am putting 700 grams of high alpha c hops into the mash. i will decide wether mash hopping is worthwile or not after this brew.


at the end of the boil there was a huge bitterness but almost zero hop flavour left in thee wort. fixed this up with 150 grams of cascade in the whirlpool and 50 each of cascade and citra in the cube. mash hopping for me is a complete waste of time in a hop forward ale but based on this experience it might be usefull in something like an aussie lager where i want the bitterness without the hop flavour. my scoresheet from beerfest said i had a little to much hop flavour and aroma so considering i only used 13 grams of hops for 90 mins i was struggling to see how to improve this aspect. hopefully solution found.


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/3/13)

dicko said:


> @Pratty1
> i think you have a typo in your grain percentages mate....110%
> 
> Cheers


Cheers Dicko, I always give my beers 110%....lol

the ale malt is 78%


----------



## Nick JD (3/3/13)

*Citra IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.98 %
Colour (SRM): 9.2 (EBC): 18.1
Bitterness (IBU): 47.4 (Average)

88.89% Pale Ale Malt
5.56% Caramunich III
5.56% Dextrose

1.1 g/L Chinook (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> *Citra IPA* (American IPA)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
> ...


love it. simple. let the hop shine through


----------



## roverfj1200 (3/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> *Citra IPA* (American IPA)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
> ...


How does the Chinook go....So early in the boil don't throw any odd flavours.

Cheers


----------



## Crusty (3/3/13)

roverfj1200 said:


> How does the Chinook go....So early in the boil don't throw any odd flavours.
> 
> Cheers


Should be no carry over of flavour at 60mins
Simply for bittering.


----------



## roverfj1200 (3/3/13)

Crusty said:


> Should be no carry over of flavour at 60mins
> Simply for bittering.


"Chinook hops are of medium intensity, spicy, piney, distinctive grapefruit.

Use caution when adding to early boil, as grapefruit can dominate."

This is what makes me ask....

Cheers


----------



## Nick JD (3/3/13)

Best to take the craftbrewer hop blurbs with a pinch of salt. Some of them are very, very accurate descriptors ... some are absolutely terrible.


----------



## Adam Howard (3/3/13)

Crusty said:


> Should be no carry over of flavour at 60mins
> Simply for bittering.



Not entirely true. Brew 10 different beers. Identical malt bill and use 10 different hop varieties in a single bittering charge at 60 mins. There'd be differences.


----------



## Crusty (4/3/13)

He's not using a single bittering hop Adamski.
The recipe is using Citra for flavour & aroma so I believe he won't get any hop flavour carry over from the Chinook @60mins.
I've used Magnum on several occasions for bittering that's not in the recipe & no Magnum flavour in the finished beer.
Maybe ask Nick if he get's the Chinook flavour, it's his beer.


----------



## Yob (4/3/13)

out of interest, have you used Magnum late Crusty? Its one of my go to hops for bittering but I dont think Ive ever used it late myself


----------



## Crusty (4/3/13)

Yob said:


> out of interest, have you used Magnum late Crusty? Its one of my go to hops for bittering but I dont think Ive ever used it late myself


I used it on the 1450 Pale Ale with Wyeast 1450PC.
Mine were 14.8% & I used it @60mins. It's still cubed so haven't fermented it yet.
I have also used it @45mins for bittering when playing around with no chill ages ago & @45mins, there's definitely some carry over to the finished beer.
I would say minimal to nothing @60mins though.
According to CraftBrewer, Chinook if added too early, grapefruit can dominate.
Nick Posted the recipe above so I'd check if adding the Chinook @60mins throws that flavour.


----------



## Yob (4/3/13)

I mainly use Chinook as the support for other fruity hops as Nick has done, but I prefer other like Magnum for Bittering... starting to play with Summit, Apollo, Nugget, even CTZ etc etc for bittering as well.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Crusty (4/3/13)

Yob said:


> I mainly use Chinook as the support for other fruity hops as Nick has done, but I prefer other like Magnum for Bittering... starting to play with Summit, Apollo, Nugget, even CTZ etc etc for bittering as well.
> 
> :icon_cheers:


Nick's recipe looks really good & I might give that one a go.
The hops in this one will really dominate & the Chinook @60mins might throw some grapefruit ( re: CraftBrewer ) & if they do, it will only add to the nice hit of Citra at the end. The 1272 throws a bit of fruitiness too so fermented @18deg or so will highlight that as well.
I reckon this beer using Magnum @60mins would also be a winner.


----------



## mxd (4/3/13)

Adamski29 said:


> Not entirely true. Brew 10 different beers. Identical malt bill and use 10 different hop varieties in a single bittering charge at 60 mins. There'd be differences.



I can't get the same from 1 60 ltr batch into 3 cubes, what hope would I have with 10 batches, even the same hop, tasting the same


----------



## Fish13 (4/3/13)

*harvest ale* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 15.5 (EBC): 30.6
Bitterness (IBU): 30.0 (Average)

80% Pale Ale Malt
16% Munich I
4% Chocolate

0.8 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

0.1 g/L Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 151°F for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 68°F with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

About to put this on.

Halletau is home grown wet hops.

No fark given for grassy flavours.


----------



## Phoney (5/3/13)

```
Recipe: Triple C IPA
Style: American IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.91 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 13.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 61.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.00 kg               Pale Malt (Weyermann) (3.3 SRM)          Grain         1        62.5 %        
2.00 kg               Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)                    Grain         2        31.3 %        
0.25 kg               Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (55.0 SRM)    Grain         3        3.9 %         
0.15 kg               Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM)        Grain         4        2.3 %         
30.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 60. Hop           5        42.4 IBUs     
20.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min         Hop           6        5.5 IBUs      
20.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 15. Hop           7        14.0 IBUs     
15.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           8        0.0 IBUs      
15.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min           Hop           9        0.0 IBUs      
15.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop           10       0.0 IBUs         
15.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days      Hop           12       0.0 IBUs      
15.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days       Hop           13       0.0 IBUs      
15.00 g               Columbus [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days    Hop           14       0.0 IBUs
```


```
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 11 -
```


----------



## vortex (5/3/13)

I love it phoney


----------



## potof4x (7/3/13)

*Cromwell(ish) Bitter with Home Grown* (Standard/Ordinary Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (°P): 9.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.54 %
Colour (SRM): 6.0 (EBC): 11.8
Bitterness (IBU): 26.5 (Rager - No Chill Adjusted)

62% Ale Malt - Barrett Burston
31% Vienna - Weyermann
3.5% Crystal Medium - Thomas Fawcett
3.5% Munich 2 - Weyermann

1.5 g/L Cluster Home Grown (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Cluster Home Grown (5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Cluster Home Grown (5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.7 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 59 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L PH Test - Strips @ 45 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L BrewBrite @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Coopers packet


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle (9/3/13)

Dark mild today and some kind of grand cru Belgian strong pale tomorrow or Monday.

Dark Mild: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/69618-recipedb-dark-mild/


*Some kind of Grand Cru*

*Type:* All grain
*Size:* 22 liters
*Color:* 6 HCU (~5 SRM) 
*Bitterness: *35 IBU
*OG:* 1.069
*FG:* 1.010
*Alcohol:* 7.6% v/v (6.0% w/w)

*Grain:* 5kg Dingemans Pilsner
2kg Wey Vienna
150 Dingemans biscuit
150 Dingemans aromatic
*Mash:* 70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/62/68/72/78
TIME: 5/15/45/10/10
2 decoctions
*Boil:* 120 minutes, SG 1.047, 34 liters, 
*Hops:* 40g Styrian Goldings (2.5% AA, 60 min.)
40g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
15g Styrian Goldings (2.5% AA, 20 min.)
15g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Styrian Goldings (aroma)
10g Tettnanger (aroma)

Lactic acid, CaSO4 and Cacl2 to suit.

Wyeast forbidden fruit


----------



## winkle (9/3/13)

First up is....
Très ordinaire

_Standard/Ordinary
Bitter_
*Type:* All Grain *Batch Size (fermenter):* 22.00 l *Boil Size:* 31.09 l *Asst Brewer:* *Boil Time:* 70 min *Equipment:* Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All
Grain *End of Boil Volume* 26.82 l *Brewhouse Efficiency:* 72.00 % *Final Bottling Volume:* 19.16 l *Est Mash Efficiency* 85.0 % *Fermentation:* Ale, Two Stage *Taste Rating(out of 50):* 30.0 *Taste Notes:*

*Ingredients*
*mt* *Name* *Type* *#* *%/IBU* 5.28 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 76.9 % 0.80 kg Victory Malt (49.3 EBC) Grain 3 20.5 % 0.10 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 4 2.6 % 18.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 28.7 IBUs 1 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 14.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Aroma Steep 5.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 1.0 pkg London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [124.21 ml] Yeast 8 - 1. tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 9 - 14.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs

*Beer
Profile*
*Est Original Gravity:* 1.040 SG *Measured Original Gravity:* 1.046 SG _*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.010 SG *Measured Final Gravity:* 1.010 SG *Estimated Alcohol by Vol:* 4.0 % _*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 4.7 % _*Bitterness:*_ 28.7 IBUs *Calories:* 427.1 kcal/l _*Est Color:*_ 13.7 EBC
It'll be good to have something under 6% on tap for a change

PS Anyone know why copy/pasting from Beersmith has gone to crap?


----------



## pommiebloke (9/3/13)

Brewed a porter yesterday, my first attempt at a stout/porter style. In the cube now just waiting for space in the fermenting fridge.

*Coal Dust Porter* (Robust Porter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.061 (°P): 15.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.99 %
Colour (SRM): 46.7 (EBC): 92.0
Bitterness (IBU): 41.9 (Average)

74.63% Pale Malt
8.96% Crystal 60
7.46% Black Malt
4.48% Chocolate
4.48% Munich I

2.8 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1318 - London Ale III


----------



## stakka82 (9/3/13)

Just finishing the mash with this one. American Wheat is a style I have a lot of time for and the weather in Melbourne is perfect for one at the moment.


American Wheat 

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.100
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (Â°P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (Â°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.13 %
Colour (SRM): 2.9 (EBC): 5.7
Bitterness (IBU): 25.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 82
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

Grain Bill
----------------
1.400 kg Pilsner (45.16%)
1.400 kg Wheat Malt (45.16%)
0.300 kg Vienna (9.68%)

Hop Bill
----------------
5.0 g Bravo Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
10.0 g Bravo Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
5.0 g Bravo Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.3 g/L)
5.0 g Simcoe Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
5.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Fermented with US-05 @ 20 Degrees

I've also been really pleased with Bravo after trying it out in a few pales recently. I think it'll play really well with the Simcoe.

It's a little hoppy for style but I think it will be a cracker!


----------



## bullsneck (9/3/13)

The last brew on my trusty ex-school desk brew stand, hence the name. Will mash in at 9am.

*BOAB Last Stand ESB*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.743
Total Hops (g): 44.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.97 %
Colour (SRM): 15.6 (EBC): 30.7
Bitterness (IBU): 36.1 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.671 kg Simpsons Golden Promise (63.92%)
1.568 kg Simpsons Marris Otter (27.3%)
0.504 kg Simpsons Dark Crystal (8.78%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
22.0 g Target Pellet (10.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
8.0 g Challenger Pellet (7.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
4.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.4% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
90.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 6 Minutes (Mash)
90.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 4 Minutes (Mash)
90.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 1.5 Minutes (Mash)
10.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
10.0 g BrewBrite @ 4.5 Minutes (Boil)
90.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 1.5 Minutes (Boil)
90.0 g Lactic Acid @ 0.11 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Water Profile - http://www.brewersfriend.com/mash-chemistry-and-brewing-water-calculator/?id=CRWXMYD



Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (10/3/13)

AIPA is off for the moment , until somebody fixes the HX leak.
I'm looking at me here....


----------



## angus_grant (10/3/13)

Just ramping up to 69 to mash in Lord Raja's Big Wien-er. Vienna lager. 2nd BIAB + no-chil.

I'll have to check with him to see if he cares if I publish the recipe. Grain smells nice.


----------



## mje1980 (10/3/13)

Brewing a brown malt mild tomorrow ( birthday brewing, of yeah! ), as im out of choc!

81.2% SImpsons MO
8.7% Simpsons MEd xtal
5.8% Brown malt
4.3% Biscuit malt

First gold 60 30 15

1098 British ale, or maybe Burton ale.

1.035
19 IBU


----------



## manticle (10/3/13)

bullsneck said:


> *Misc Bill*
> ----------------
> 90.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 6 Minutes (Mash)
> 90.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 4 Minutes (Mash)
> ...


Can you clarify this bit or are these amounts etc typos?


----------



## bullsneck (10/3/13)

manticle said:


> Can you clarify this bit or are these amounts etc typos?





bullsneck said:


> The last brew on my trusty ex-school desk brew stand, hence the name. Will mash in at 9am.
> 
> *BOAB Last Stand ESB*
> Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
> ...


Whoops. Thanks for that.

it is meant to be like this...


*6.0 g* Calcium Chloride @ *90* Minutes (Mash)
*4.0 g* Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @* 90* Minutes (Mash)
*1.5 g* Calcium Chloride @ *90* Minutes (Sparge)
*1.5 g* Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ *90* Minutes (Sparge)
*0.11 g* Lactic Acid @ *90* Minutes (Sparge)

*5.0 g* Yeast Nutrient @ *10* Minutes (Boil)
*4.5 g *BrewBrite @ *10* Minutes (Boil)


Confused the time and weight columns.

Thanks Mants!

edit - double quoted


----------



## manticle (10/3/13)

Makes much more sense. Cheers


----------



## lukiferj (10/3/13)

In the theme of trying to brew a few lighter/milder beers


Ultra Pale Ale
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.939
Total Hops (g): 37.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.040 (°P): 10.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.93 %
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.9
Bitterness (IBU): 27.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 76
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.880 kg Pilsner (98.5%)
0.059 kg Caramunich I (1.5%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
7.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## stakka82 (10/3/13)

^^^^ Bit of hot weather and a keg of that will get annihilated.


----------



## The Village Idiot (10/3/13)

Mashing atm.......


Long Black
Sweet Stout
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.700
Total Hops (g): 59.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 55.8 (EBC): 109.9
Bitterness (IBU): 28.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 72
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Ale Malt (JWM Trad) (35.09%)
1.000 kg Munich I (17.54%)
0.500 kg Biscuit (8.77%)
0.500 kg Chocolate (Grants) (8.77%)
0.500 kg Flaked Barley (8.77%)
0.500 kg Heritage Crystal (Simpsons) (8.77%)
0.500 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (8.77%)
0.200 kg Flaked Oats (3.51%)
Hop Bill
----------------
37.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
22.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
700.0 g Lactose @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale S-04


Hope it works


----------



## paulmclaren11 (10/3/13)

Brewed this on Friday hopefully a nice quaffing Pale that is good to the brain cells:

*Mid APA (American Pale Ale)*
*Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (°P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 4.24 %
Colour (SRM): 8.1 (EBC): 15.9
Bitterness (IBU): 30.5 (Average)*

*79.9% JW Pilsner
15.15% Vienna
4.96% Crystal 120*

*0.5 g/L Magnum (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Centennial (9.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Centennial (9.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Centennial (9.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)*
*0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)*

*Single step Infusion at 68.5°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes*
*Fermented at 20c with Safale US-05*

*Recipe Generated with BrewMate*


----------



## thylacine (10/3/13)

"What am I brewing?" Still continuing to use my own taste buds preferences for specific styles. ie. not some generic computer programme for every brew (concession: maybe the first...)

eg. I enjoy dark beers. So I consult my brew log re how I an improve upon my previous bock, schwartzbier, porter, stout, etc. eg. More munich, less crystal, 10C not 12C, NB versus Nugget, O/N mash v 90 min, etc.

Or: Maintain a brew log? Why not build from it?

XTHY


----------



## lukiferj (10/3/13)

stakka82 said:


> ^^^^ Bit of hot weather and a keg of that will get annihilated.


That's the plan!


----------



## seamad (11/3/13)

Double brew day today, first nearing end of boil.

Orvalian Utopia
Pils-dinge 62%
Abbey malt 10%
Carabelge 10%
Heritage Xtal 5%
Sugar 13%

55/10, 63/30, 72/20, 77/10
Magnum @60 @26.4 IBU
Styrians @10 @5.6 IBU [1.5g/l}

OG 1060

Primary WLP 510 Bastogne Ale
Secondary Orval dregs until tasty.

#2 a sort of IIRA

Seamus' Red

Munich 2 39%
Maris Otter 25%
Mild malt 25%
Heritage Xtal 6%
Caraaroma 4%
Black malt 1%

55/10, 67/45, 72/15, 77/10

Cascade 1g/l @ 45, 20 10 and hop rocket
Centennial 1g/l @20, 10
Galaxy 1g/l @ 10 and 2g/l hop rocket all flowers in the rocket

OG 1065
IBU 68

Wyeast 1469


----------



## waggastew (12/3/13)

Post Work Brewing Session



RSB-2
Belgian Dubbel

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 14.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.875
Total Hops (g): 18.67
Original Gravity (OG): 1.063 (°P): 15.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.56 %
Colour (SRM): 19.0 (EBC): 37.4
Bitterness (IBU): 21.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
1.200 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (41.74%)
0.500 kg Munich I (17.39%)
0.500 kg Pilsner (17.39%)
0.300 kg Cane Sugar (10.43%)
0.150 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (5.22%)
0.100 kg Caramunich II (3.48%)
0.100 kg Melanoidin (3.48%)
0.025 kg Special-B (0.87%)

Hop Bill
----------------
18.7 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with yeast from 4L starter of Wyeast 3787 - Trappist High Gravity
Cane sugar added to primary on Day 4


----------



## jyo (12/3/13)

Aiming for this one tomorrow night if I get sorted in time after work.

*ANZAC Ale March 2013
Australian Pale Ale*

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.850
Total Hops (g): 75.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.96 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.3
Bitterness (IBU): 30.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
6.000 kg Galaxy Malt (67.8%)
1.000 kg Flaked Oats (11.3%)
1.000 kg Munich II (11.3%)
0.850 kg Golden Syrup (9.6%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
25.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with recultured Coopers bottle yeast.

Notes
----------------
Oats toasted in oven until golden.

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/3/13)

jyo said:


> Aiming for this one tomorrow night if I get sorted in time after work.
> 
> *ANZAC Ale March 2013
> Australian Pale Ale*
> ...


I assume this will be a hazy type Aussie ??
Nev


----------



## jyo (12/3/13)

6.000 kg Galaxy Malt (66.23%)
1.000 kg Flaked Oats (11.04%)
1.000 kg Munich II (11.04%)
0.850 kg Golden Syrup (9.38%)
*0.210 kg Acidulated Malt (2.32%)*

Ahhhhhh, that's better! I forgetted.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/3/13)

jyo said:


> 6.000 kg Galaxy Malt (66.23%)
> 1.000 kg Flaked Oats (11.04%)
> 1.000 kg Munich II (11.04%)
> 0.850 kg Golden Syrup (9.38%)
> ...


Sounds terrific Hom, why the GS, is it something that you have read ?
Or is it the ANZAC cookie side, really am very interested on the thoughts on this one.
Nev


----------



## bruce86 (12/3/13)

when are you brewing this JYO or have you done it already?


----------



## jyo (12/3/13)

Aiming for tomorrow night, Bruce, but in this madhouse, it will most likely be Friday 

Nev- I made an ANZAC ale last year with a similar grainbill, except the munich II was munich I last year. Yeah, the GS is a tip of the hat to ANZAC bickies, as is the toasted rolled oats. The GS leaves a subtle caramel flavour/burnt sugar and a bit of aroma on the nose. It's pretty good.


Cheers.


----------



## bruce86 (12/3/13)

we got the house in armadale. ill be up doing some renos for a week on the 23rd was gonna gate crash lol


----------



## jyo (12/3/13)

PM'd!


----------



## Fish13 (12/3/13)

save me a bottle jyo!! and send me the mash schedule for ti to please sounds delicous.

btw NEV you may have visitors on monday. 2 blokes and 3 kid...


----------



## jakethedog (14/3/13)

Tony said:


> Brewing an American Rye IPA today
> 
> Bitter Dank Yank
> 
> ...


How did your all cascade IPA turn out Tony?


----------



## razz (15/3/13)

I love the smell of beer in the morning!

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Baltic Porter
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Baltic Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 62.20 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.20 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 37.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.8 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 90.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
6.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 mins Water Agent 3 - 
5.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 42.6 % 
3.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 5 25.5 % 
2.00 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6 17.0 % 
0.75 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 7 6.4 % 
0.50 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 8 4.3 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt (5.9 EBC) Grain 9 4.3 % 
40.00 g Magnum 2009 [10.00 %] - Boil 40.0 min Hop 10 20.5 IBUs 
80.00 g Saaz [3.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 11 9.3 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 12 - 
6.0 pkg Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast  13 - 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 11.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Sacc rest Add 35.25 l of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 90 min 
Mashout Heat to 76.0 C over 45 min 76.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 40.72 l water at 77.0 C


----------



## sp0rk (15/3/13)

a batch of DSGA tomorrow, standard recipe
and possibly fletcher's Kosciuszko Pale Ale clone on sunday (if i get up early enough)


----------



## sponge (15/3/13)

Hoping to get myself an american brown down over the weekend. Deciding to go with a little more complex grain bill to my normal brews

40% munich or vienna (havent decided)
35% ale
10% wheat
5% dark xtal
4% light xtal
3% aromatic
2% amber
1% choc

1272

1.050
CTZ @ Cube and dry hop to 30-35IBU's

Haven't done an all CTZ brew before so thought I might as well give it a crack.


----------



## lukiferj (15/3/13)

Still playing around with lighter style beers. First time I have mashed this high so keen to see what this one comes out like. Cubed now but hopefully ferment on the weekend sometime.


Dark Mild
Mild

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.805
Total Hops (g): 30.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (°P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.73 %
Colour (SRM): 18.7 (EBC): 36.8
Bitterness (IBU): 17.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (78.84%)
0.375 kg Caramunich II (9.86%)
0.150 kg Biscuit (3.94%)
0.125 kg Caraaroma (3.29%)
0.125 kg Chocolate (3.29%)
0.030 kg Roasted Barley (0.79%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 69°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Tony (15/3/13)

jakethedog said:


> How did your all cascade IPA turn out Tony?


Its still in the cube mate....... and probably will be for a while


----------



## Phoney (15/3/13)

```
Recipe: Brushfire Brown
Style: American Brown Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 23.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.0 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.90 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)           Grain         1        86.6 %        
0.25 kg               Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.0 S Grain         2        4.5 %         
0.25 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM)    Grain         3        4.4 %         
0.25 kg               Victory Malt (25.0 SRM)                  Grain         4        4.4 %         
18.00 g               Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           5        23.2 IBUs     
14.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min         Hop           6        6.4 IBUs      
14.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min         Hop           7        4.1 IBUs      
7.00 g                Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min      Hop           8        1.5 IBUs      
7.00 g                Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           9        0.8 IBUs         
42.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 6.0 Days      Hop           11       0.0 IBUs      
14.00 g               Willamette [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 6.0 Days   Hop           12       0.0 IBUs
```


```
0.5 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 10 -
```


----------



## krausenhaus (16/3/13)

Time to get into that Riwaka so generously donated by Yob..

*American Pale Ale*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 43.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.100
Total Hops (g): 230.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.4
Bitterness (IBU): 31.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.500 kg Pale Malt (71.43%)
1.500 kg Vienna (16.48%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (5.49%)
0.300 kg Caraaroma (3.3%)
0.300 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (3.3%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
40.0 g D Saaz Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
40.0 g D Saaz Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
40.0 g D Saaz Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
80.0 g D Saaz Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.9 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Nick JD (16/3/13)

Craftbrewer's T45 Saaz is freakin awesome! I wish we could get more T45 hops. Something about leaving out all the crap makes for a better taste - especially in low AA hops where you need a lot.


*Boh Pils 5* (Bohemian Pilsener)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 5.3 (EBC): 10.5
Bitterness (IBU): 36.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

96.42% Weyermann Pilsner
1.79% Acidulated Malt
1.79% Carabohemian

0.9 g/L T45 Saaz (8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L T45 Saaz (8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


55C:10, 62C:15, 67C:45. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 12°C with Wyeast 2000 - Budvar Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## A3k (16/3/13)

Hi guys,
today i'm making 2 wheat beers, american and weizen. i've made a double batch, so i'm going to do 2 cubse as per the weizen.

one cube will then get a few litres boiled with the cascade prior to adding the WY1010 yeast to the fermenter.
the other cube will just get the WY3068 to the fermenter.


American Ale

Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 24.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.0 IBUs

------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
7.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
7.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
2.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 3 50.0 % 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain  4 50.0 % 
12.42 g Motueka [8.10 %] - First Wort 80.0 min Hop 5 11.5 IBUs 
3.97 g Motueka [8.10 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 3.2 IBUs 
2.98 g Motueka [8.10 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 7 2.4 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 8.9 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
1.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 10 - 
1.0 pkg American Wheat Ale (Wyeast Labs #1010) [ Yeast 11 - 


Weizen

Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 24.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.1 IBUs
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
7.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
7.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
2.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 3 50.0 % 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 50.0 % 
12.42 g Motueka [8.10 %] - First Wort 80.0 min Hop 5 11.5 IBUs 
3.97 g Motueka [8.10 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 3.2 IBUs 
2.98 g Motueka [8.10 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 7 2.4 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
1.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 9 - 
1.0 pkg Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast 10 -


----------



## Yob (16/3/13)

feck.. feck... feck.. IPA Gone wrong.. note to self, Check what temperature settings are on the HEX when mashing in, went off to do things after mash in, when I came back I thought, 'Gosh thats steaming quite a lot'.. checked it and the ******* this was at 73'c <_< (stupid. stupid. stupid)

Have I denatured all my A's or if I let it slowly go back down to 65 what should I expect from the batch? (STC was still set to mash out so hadnt sat there for very long)

First time for_* 'this' *_sort of cock-up... bollox

ed: **** it, this will be a reverse mash... considered bunging in another kilo of base malt but will just wing it and see what happens...


----------



## Nick JD (16/3/13)

How long at 73C?


----------



## Yob (16/3/13)

Not very long, was ramping into so only a few mins above 70 I guess, I ended up letting it go back down to 65 for the rest of the mash.. And the took it up to mash out.. I rekon it'll be ok.. Time will tell, was more curious as to the temp that alpha denatures at but as I understand it, it's not as cut and dried as just reaching a temp but more so time at temps? 

Feck it, done now, almost finished the boil


----------



## Nick JD (16/3/13)

Optimal temp range for alpha is 72-75C; 80C is an issue.


----------



## Nick JD (19/3/13)

*C Hop IIPA* (Imperial IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.074 (°P): 18.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 7.53 %
Colour (SRM): 14.6 (EBC): 28.8
Bitterness (IBU): 62.8 (Average)

85.71% Pale Ale Malt
6.49% Dextrose
2.6% Candy Syrup Extra Dark (CB)
2.6% Caraaroma
2.6% Caramunich III

0.8 g/L Waimea (14.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Chinook (12.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.2 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


55C:10, 62C:15, 68C:60. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## brettprevans (21/3/13)

double of this tomorrow and a gyle of the same batch

no fkn black patent left so its a combo of roast and some leeftover carafa3 


*Radical Brewing Wheat Poter*

Recipe Specifics
Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.05
Anticipated OG: 1.074 Plato: 17.90
Anticipated SRM: 26.3
Anticipated IBU: 24.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar
 % Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
6.4 0.45 kg. Brewer's Cut Natural Filter M America 1.000 0
32.6 2.30 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 1.039 2
25.5 1.80 kg. Munich Malt Australia 1.038 6
19.9 1.40 kg. Pale Malt(6-row) America 1.035 2
9.9 0.70 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
2.4 0.17 kg. Black Patent Malt America 1.028 525
3.2 0.23 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 2

Hops
 Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 19.5 60 min.
14.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 3.9 10 min.
10.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 4.75 1.5 10 min.


Mash Schedule
Protein Rest Temp : 50 Time: 10
Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 40
Mash-out Rest Temp : 80 Time: 10

Notes
-----
toast oats at 150C until light golden brown.
substituted 6row for ale malt
W1044 Irish

*GYLE*
will then run a gyle off this and hop it with EKG and Sonnet @ 60, 30, 10.


----------



## Judanero (21/3/13)

*Sandman Porter*

1/2/13 Soaked 50g French Oak chips (medium roast) in some Hennessey VSOP Cognac
3/2/13 Soaked 50g French Oak chips (medium roast) in some Jim Beam
9/2/13 Steep overnight-50g Chocolate malt, 50g Chocolate wheat, 90g Victory in ~6L cold water

10/2/13 Brewed this:

6.0kg Maris Otter Floor malted (Thomas Fawcett)
1.2kg Rye Malt (Germany)
0.6kg Dark Crystal malt (Thomas Fawcett)
0.5kg Brown malt (Thomas Fawcett)
0.5kg Pale Wheat malt (Germany)
0.3kg Carahell (Germany)
0.25kg Special Roast

60g Styrian Goldings (3.4% AA) @ 90 mins
35g Magnum (13% AA) @ 90 mins
80g Mugwort @ 60 mins
10g Juniper berries (crushed) @ 15 mins
30g Styrian Goldings (3.4% AA) @ 10 mins
2x Whirfloc tablets @ 10 mins
50 ml Hazelnut Essence @ Flameout

Mash in-54 for 10 mins, 70 for 80 mins (unintended extended mash due to emergency work call out) 72 for 15 mins, 77 for 10 mins

120 mins boil total

Added the runoff from the steeped grains with 15 mins left in the boil

No chilled, into two ~20L Jerry cans, one with the Hennessey soaked chips, one with the Jim Beam chips


20/3/13- Poured the wort that was sitting on the Hennessey soaked oak chips into a fermenter and pitched my 2L starter of Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale yeast.


Original Gravity= 1.064

Notes: Less than 24 hours later and it's fermenting like crazy!! massive krausen and the glad wrap looks like it's ready to pop!

( Wonder if it has anything to do with the 1/8 tsp Wyeast nutrient I added to the starter? Will be trying that again with the wyeast 3787 I've got planned to use in the next Dubbel. )

Interested to see what flavours come out after this beer's been bottle conditioned for 6 months... realise there's probably too many attempted different flavours in it, got carried away a bit. h34r:

Cheers


----------



## Helles (21/3/13)

Put this one down on Saturday 
Will be dry hopping with Meridian 
And also Galaxy or something in seperate fermenters


Type: All Grain
Date: 23/03/2013 
Batch Size: 115.00 L
Brewer: mark 
Boil Size: 105.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 47.50 % 
9.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 47.50 % 
1.00 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
60.00 gm Warrior [16.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 27.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Citra [13.50 %] (30 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Citra [13.50 %] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Citra [13.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
30.00 gm Citra [13.50 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.50 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 120.0 min) Misc 
1.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 120.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [Starter 3000 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.27 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 44.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 12.1 EBC Color:


----------



## brettprevans (21/3/13)

Judanero said:


> *Sandman Porter*
> 
> 1/2/13 Soaked 50g French Oak chips (medium roast) in some Hennessey VSOP Cognac
> 3/2/13 Soaked 50g French Oak chips (medium roast) in some Jim Beam
> ...


yeah simplify it and youd be onto a cracker


----------



## sponge (22/3/13)

sponge said:


> Hoping to get myself an american brown down over the weekend. Deciding to go with a little more complex grain bill to my normal brews
> 
> 40% munich or vienna (havent decided)
> 35% ale
> ...


I'll be brewing this this evening instead. Last weekend ended up being a whole lot busier than expected. I think I'll end up going all centennial instead of CTZ though and maybe throw in some brown malt, but I'll play it by ear tonight and see what happens.

Should even be able to squeeze in a dunkelweizen tomorrow if all goes to plan..


----------



## manticle (22/3/13)

Planning for the weekend - some kind of hybrid UK ESB/IPA

*ESB* -
*Type:* All grain
*Size:* 22 liters
*Color: *16 HCU (~10 SRM) 
*Bitterness: *44 IBU
*OG:* 1.061
*FG:* 1.012
*Alcohol:* 6.3% v/v (5.0% w/w)
*Grain:* 5.5kg Simpsons Maris
100g Dingeman’s aromatic
250g Dingeman’s biscuit
250g simpsons heritage crystal
*Mash:* 70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/62/69/72/78
TIME: 5/10/45/10/10
*Boil:* 90 minutes
SG 1.042 32 liters
*Hops:* 25g Challenger (6.5% AA, 60 min.)
25g Styrian goldings (2.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Challenger (6.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Styrian goldings (2.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Challenger (6.5% AA, 15 min.)
10g Styrian goldings (2.5% AA, 15 min.)
10g Challenger (6.5% AA, 10 min.)
10g Styrian goldings (2.5% AA, 10 min.)
10g Challenger (aroma)
10g Styrian goldings (aroma)

Wy 1469
(slurry from mild)

2g each CaSO4 and CaCl2 to mash and boil.

NC as is.


----------



## sponge (22/3/13)

Looks real nice manticle.

I've got some styrians and EKG in the freezer that I plan on throwing at a similar type of brew after fermenting a mild with 1469.

Have you brewed that before?


----------



## manticle (22/3/13)

It's a variation on beer I've brewed before with a few tweaks.

Normally my ESBs would have the same grist minus the aromatic but I've been enjoying aromatic in my milds recently. Also I'd usually drop the base down to about 5 kg for slightly less abv and just do 3 additions. IPAs I tend to add smaller, more frequent hop additions so this time I thought I'd try it out here for a stronger, hoppier version of my ESB


----------



## Nick JD (22/3/13)

*Chinook and Cascade AAA* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.20 %
Colour (SRM): 11.5 (EBC): 22.6
Bitterness (IBU): 34.1 (Average)

85.33% Pale Ale Malt
6.67% Dextrose
4% Caraaroma
4% Caramunich III

1.8 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Chinook (12.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


55C:10, 62C:15, 67C:45. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Phoney (22/3/13)

```
Recipe: Brushfire Brown
Style: American Brown Ale


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated FG: 1.012 FG
Estimated ABV: 5.6%
Estimated Color: 23.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.90 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)           Grain         1        86.6 %        
0.25 kg               Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.0 S Grain         2        4.5 %         
0.25 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM)    Grain         3        4.4 %         
0.25 kg               Victory Malt (25.0 SRM)                  Grain         4        4.4 %         
18.00 g               Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           5        23.2 IBUs     
14.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min         Hop           6        6.4 IBUs      
14.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min         Hop           7        4.1 IBUs      
7.00 g                Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min      Hop           8        1.5 IBUs      
7.00 g                Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           9        0.8 IBUs      
1 pkg                 American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast         10       -             
42.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 6.0 Days      Hop           11       0.0 IBUs      
14.00 g               Willamette [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 6.0 Days   Hop           12       0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## sp0rk (22/3/13)

Finally making fletcher's Kosciuszko Pale Ale clone tomorrow
a tiny bit lower gravity and i'm using BRY-97 instead of us05/Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II





*Kosciuzko Trail Ale*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (°P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 4.35 %
Colour (SRM): 4.3 (EBC): 8.4
Bitterness (IBU): 35.1 (Average)

74.64% Pale Ale Malt
9.96% Munich I
9.96% Torrified Wheat
5.44% Dextrose

0.6 g/L Pride of Ringwood (10% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*



OOPS
forgot to adjust the IBU for no chill
so the IBU is on target now (a little over even)


----------



## KingKong (22/3/13)

First thing tomorrow putting this down. Looking forward to it.


*Fat Yak - DSGA*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.200
Total Hops (g): 85.50
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 7.3 (EBC): 14.3
Bitterness (IBU): 50.00 (Average - *No Chill* Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.000 kg Pilsner (57.69%)
1.000 kg Munich I (19.23%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (19.23%)
0.200 kg Crystal 80 (3.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
16.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
17.5 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
12.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
7.5 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 7th day dry hop
7.5 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 7th day dry hop

*Misc Bill*
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 2 Minutes (Boil)


US05 @ 18 degrees C for 7 days.
D rest at day 7 to 21 degrees C.


----------



## Yob (23/3/13)

Doing a variation on a lighter APA I made for the good SWMBO, subbing Centennial for Cascade in her version, upped mine to an AIPA, will possibly add a small blend of each hop as a first wort addition.. see how I go

*Mothers Milk II* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (°P): 14.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.70 %
Colour (SRM): 7.0 (EBC): 13.8
Bitterness (IBU): 54.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)


62.5% Pale Ale Malt
15.62% Munich I
15.62% Wheat Malt
3.91% Caramalt
2.34% Acidulated Malt

0.4 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)
1 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)
1 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)

600ml Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
4g Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
4g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Fermented at 18°C with 1056

Step Mashed.

63/40 - 66/10 - 72/10 - 78/10

ed: Added Acidulated malt
And as an FYI CB centennial..


----------



## winkle (23/3/13)

AIPA (at last!) now I've eventually fixed the HX leak.
Shootin' Saison tomorrow.


----------



## sponge (23/3/13)

sponge said:


> I'll be brewing this this evening instead. Last weekend ended up being a whole lot busier than expected. I think I'll end up going all centennial instead of CTZ though and maybe throw in some brown malt, but I'll play it by ear tonight and see what happens.
> 
> Should even be able to squeeze in a dunkelweizen tomorrow if all goes to plan..


Cubed the american brown from last night (ended up using the CTZ) and found a slight leak from the lid of the cube which had a very small puddle of wort sitting under it. I tightened it up this morning and sprayed the cube and outside of the lid with starsan so hoping it won't end up getting infected or anything.. Probably should make sure I properly tighten the lid before packing up next time.

Also just finishing the boil of a roggen-dunkel.

Went to make a roggenbier with 50/46/2/2 rye/munich/melanoiden/midnight wheat, but found not enough rye for the brew, so split the 50% of rye into 75/25 wheat/rye.

Should hopefully make for something tasty none the less.

1.051, 18IBUs with hallertau, 3068 @ 17'C


----------



## seamad (24/3/13)

My 6 year old had his first game of rugby union today,hilarious. Got back and decided to put a brew on.

I Killed Gerry. ( a mate of mine about my dad's age, last bottle of stout i gave him he ended up with severe gout and 3 days in hospital, he'll like this one !)

Oatmeal Stout
OG 1055
MO and Mild malt 74%
Oats 10% ( toasted in oven)
Black Malt 8 % (soaked in cold water 48 hrs room temp, added [email protected] 10 )
Cararoma 5%
Heritage 3%

55/10, 65/45, 72/15, 77/10

Calcium chloride and gypsum in mash and boil

Pacific gem flowers, 21 ibu @ 60 and 1g/l in cube.

Probably1469


----------



## Phoney (26/3/13)

Thinking about putting something like this down tonight (dont have beersmith in front of me to calculate numbers so just a rough guesstimate)

Apollocoe IPA

70% Pale Malt
15% Rye
10% Munich
5% sucrose

OG 1.065

Apollo 17% @ FWH to 65 IBU
.5g/L Apollo 17% @ 30
.5g/L Simcoe 12% @ 30
.5g/L Apollo 17% @ 15
.5g/L Simcoe 12% @ 15
.5g/L Apollo 17% @ 5
.5g/L Simcoe 12% @ 5
1g/L Apollo 17% @ 0 whirlpool
1g/L Simcoe 12% @ 0 whirlpool
2g/L Apollo 17% @ dry hop 3 days
2g/L Simcoe 12% @ dry hop 3 days

WY American Ale 1272

Any thoughts? I want to use Apollo but I'm open to pairing it with something else.... Chinook? Centennial? Citra?


----------



## Nick JD (26/3/13)

*May Bock* (Maibock/Helles Bock)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.067 (°P): 16.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.58 %
Colour (SRM): 9.1 (EBC): 18.0
Bitterness (IBU): 27.4 (Average)

94.59% Weyermann Pilsner
5.41% Caramunich III

1.4 g/L Hallertau Aroma (7.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


55C:10, 62C:15, 67C:45. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 12°C with Wyeast 2000 - Budvar Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/3/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> Thinking about putting something like this down tonight (dont have beersmith in front of me to calculate numbers so just a rough guesstimate)
> 
> Apollocoe IPA
> 
> ...


Citra and Chinook. Centennial is just more citrus - but I really love Citra, and I'm of the opinion that in APA/AIPA, that Chinook adds a great pine contrast to fruit, and stops it getting too fruit salad.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/3/13)

I'll probably get to brew this on the weekend (my comeback/first Tassie Beer). Hop AA% are off memory and into beer calculus, but I'll adjust them and the slight variation on IBU will be irrelevant to me.


Admiral is Dead Mosaic Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale


Malt & Fermentables
% KG EBC Yield
91% 5 Mash 73 % Simpsons Maris Otter (UK)

9% 0.500 Mash 71 % Weyermann CaraRed (couldn't get hold of Caramunich I, and was told that Munich I was virtually the same thing, it's just a different grain, so I ignored the proprietor and got something else).



Mash Efficiency 75 %
Hops
Use Time Grams Hop Variety AA » IBU
boil 30 min 10.0 Chinook ~ pellet 13 » 10.8
boil 10 min 15.0 Mosaic ~ pellet 12.2 » 7.2
boil 10 min 15.0 Cascade ~ pellet 5.5 » 3.2
boil 10 min 15.0 Citra ~ pellet 11.9 » 7
boil 10 min 15.0 Galaxy ~ pellet 13.4 » 7.9
dry hop 7 day 20.0 Cascade ~ pellet 5.5 » 0
dry hop 7 day 20.0 Citra ~ pellet 11.9 » 0
Bitterness 36.2 IBU
BU:GU
0.78
Yeast
Fermentis US-05 Alcohol
4.9% ABV
4% ABW


----------



## angus_grant (26/3/13)

I am brewing something very similar to Raja Goomba above (sub the Weyerman for Bairds Crystal malt and no chinook) over the Easter weekend.

I will be fermenting one lot and cubing another for later down the track.

it will be a "Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy subbed heritage for Bairds Crystal": a slight variation on Goomba's Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale. Looking forward to some hoppy goodness!!!


----------



## Phoney (26/3/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Citra and Chinook. Centennial is just more citrus - but I really love Citra, and I'm of the opinion that in APA/AIPA, that Chinook adds a great pine contrast to fruit, and stops it getting too fruit salad.


Citra, Chinook & Apollo?

I am really wanting to use Apollo without it being as one dimensional as a single hop, but not drowning it out with other hop flavours.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/3/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> Citra, Chinook & Apollo?
> 
> I am really wanting to use Apollo without it being as one dimensional as a single hop, but not drowning it out with other hop flavours.


Be conservative with the other hops, if you'd like Apollo to take front stage.

I find that if you use a 30 minute Chinook addition, you get pine, but mainly it's bitterness, which I really rate as being not harsh.

Maybe you'd like to up the Apollo and use a teeny bit of Citra and Chinook (or anything else for that matter) as the support act.

The comment about Centennial was mainly that if you have citrus, you probably don't want more, you just want a bit of 'something else'. I would bank Citra and Chinook giving that, but for your purpose, just a little of each.

Goomba


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/3/13)

angus_grant said:


> I am brewing something very similar to Raja Goomba above (sub the Weyerman for Bairds Crystal malt and no chinook) over the Easter weekend.
> 
> I will be fermenting one lot and cubing another for later down the track.
> 
> it will be a "Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy subbed heritage for Bairds Crystal": a slight variation on Goomba's Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale. Looking forward to some hoppy goodness!!!


Forgot to ask Angus, did you manage to get rye? Was it only the heritage crystal missing? I can't remember.


----------



## angus_grant (26/3/13)

I got the Briess red wheat malt.

Heritage crystal was missing so substituted for Bairds Crystal.

All good to go this weekend with my 3rd and 4th BIAB. Depending on circumstances I may get some work done on the malt pipe for my brau-clone as well.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/3/13)

angus_grant said:


> I got the Briess red wheat malt.
> 
> Heritage crystal was missing so substituted for Bairds Crystal.
> 
> All good to go this weekend with my 3rd and 4th BIAB. Depending on circumstances I may get some work done on the malt pipe for my brau-clone as well.


Yum. I suppose the weather is still hot and muggy, so Red Wheat would go well. Underrated spec malt. Given my limited (ATM) choices, I've only got the one spec malt. I expect it to be a little one-dimensional, but better than most of what I have had lately.


----------



## angus_grant (26/3/13)

It's quite interesting brewing AG and not really knowing what to expect from the different grains, spec malts, and hops. I should really brew a few SMaSH's working through the grains and hops I have to get a taste for each hop and grain. At the moment I've no idea what taste to expect from these AG's so don't really know if I am hitting the mark with mashing temps, hop utilisation, taste, fermentation, etc.

The Red Ale tastes good to me, so perhaps it doesn't matter. ha ha I need to crank out a few ales for a b'day coming up so won't do the Wiener lager (great name by the way) for a while as it will hog my ferment fridge for too long.

Weather has been hot the last few days, but not really muggy.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/3/13)

When I'm finally up and running, I'll send you a bottle or two. If you still have some of yours left (which is never certain - I found my keg of lord nelson draining mysteriously quickly), you can do a straight comparison. There will be a grain change and the omission of Nelson (which I have done before in this recipe), you can see what you can pick up.

Goomba


----------



## angus_grant (26/3/13)

If the taste is what I'm expecting it could become a house beer... :kooi:

I'm trying to figure out how I can build a little cellar in my backyard or somewhere to store some cubes. That way, I can start cranking out cubes and then ferment when needed. Brewing is hard to book time for because it takes a few hours, but fermenting is 1 hours work and then waiting waiting.... So I book out an entire day and rip out three cubes, do that a few times and get a stockpile of cubes. Anyways, bit off-topic...


----------



## malt_shovel (28/3/13)

Summer Nights - Dark Saison

50% Wey Vienna
40% Wey Pils
7% Caramunich I
2% CaraAroma
1% Carafa Spec T1

Mashed at about 65degC for 60mins

Millenium to 30IBU @ 60min

OG : 1.063
Expected FG ~ 1.005

Danstar Belle Saison slurry pitched at ~23-24degC sitting at ambient


----------



## brettprevans (28/3/13)

*Galaxy amber Ale (over Proof version)*


Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.15
Anticipated OG: 1.066 Plato: 16.08
Anticipated SRM: 15.3
Anticipated IBU: 52.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
 % Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.6 9.55 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
5.4 0.66 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
5.4 0.66 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
5.4 0.66 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
4.0 0.49 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 24
1.1 0.13 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia  1.032 381

Hops
 Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
 41.49 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 42.7 First WH
30.51 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 9.3 15 min.
30.51 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast
US05
American Ale II (1272), really helps the malt to shine
2112 Cal Common would go well also.

Mash Schedule
Grain kg: 12.15
Saccharification Rest Temp : 65 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 75 Time: 2

Notes
caramunichI could be used to sub for carared or crystal 20
Choc should be pale choc


10g calcium suplhate in mash,
20g calcium chloride mash


If No Chill - 25 gms Galaxy French pressed for 1min
25 gms Galaxy French pressed for 10min


*Amber Gyle - 21L*
0.5kg wheat
0.5kg vienna
galaxy 10g @ 60
cascade 10g @ 60

galaxy 10g @ 15
cascade 10g @ 15

galaxy 10g @ 0
cascade 10g @ 0


----------



## mje1980 (29/3/13)

Simple brown ale

84.4% MO
5.6% biscuit
4.4% TF med xtal
3.3% spec B
2.2% pale choc

First gold 30
Centennial 15

1.046
25 ibu

US05


----------



## jyo (29/3/13)

I'm in for a shoulder op next week, so no brewing for me for a while. 5 full kegs, 2 full cubes (after this one) and one CCing. I am prepared for the pain.

*ESB March 2013*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.990
Total Hops (g): 130.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 9.1 (EBC): 17.9
Bitterness (IBU): 40.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.900 kg Maris Otter Malt (78.16%)
0.750 kg Munich II (15.03%)
0.220 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (4.41%)
0.120 kg Acidulated Malt (2.4%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)
50.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1335 - British Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Yob (29/3/13)

*Waiting Game* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (°P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 62.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

31.25% Pale Ale Malt
31.25% Pilsner
15.62% Munich I
15.62% Wheat Malt
3.91% Crystal 80
2.34% Acidulated Malt

1 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
2.1 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) 


Step mashed, 63/40 66/10 71/10 78/10

Throwing in a quick one for stocks..


----------



## lukiferj (29/3/13)

Looks good Yob. Have you tasted one with mosaic yet?


----------



## Yob (29/3/13)

If I can finish what's on tap right now, I've one stacked up behind it with mosaic.. Can't ever think of a time when a keg has seemed to last so long... Not that I've been kegging forever but you know what I mean.. Bastard just won't blow


----------



## keifer33 (29/3/13)

Going to brew this one tonight. Need to get my stocks back up



```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 74 - American Stout
Brewer: keifer33
Style: American Stout
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 26.34 l
Post Boil Volume: 21.84 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 87.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 57.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.70 kg               Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC)    Grain         1        83.2 %        
0.38 kg               Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1350.0 EBC)  Grain         2        6.8 %         
0.22 kg               Crystal (Bairds) (150.0 EBC)             Grain         3        3.9 %         
0.20 kg               Chocolate Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (65 Grain         4        3.5 %         
0.15 kg               Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (19.7 EBC) Grain         5        2.7 %         
30.00 g               Falconers Flight 7C's (11 US) [9.90 %] - Hop           6        37.4 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        7        -             
45.00 g               Falconers Flight 7C's (11 US) [9.90 %] - Hop           8        20.3 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         9        -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5.65 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time   
Mash In           Add 32.66 l of water at 71.0 C          68.0 C        60 min      

10 Min hops are straight into cube.
```


----------



## Rowy (29/3/13)

Yob said:


> If I can finish what's on tap right now, I've one stacked up behind it with mosaic.. Can't ever think of a time when a keg has seemed to last so long... Not that I've been kegging forever but you know what I mean.. Bastard just won't blow


Just kegged one with Mosaic Yob and if the little sample I tried is anything to go by I'm in for a big treat!


----------



## Rowy (29/3/13)

Elphy Beys Stout

Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (°P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 40.0 (EBC): 78.8
Bitterness (IBU): 41.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

4.5kg Ale Malt (Mild)
500gms Flaked Oats
300gms Carafa III malt
300gms Victory
100gms Chocolate
100gms Chocolate, Pale
100gms Roasted Barley

40gms Northdown (8.1% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)

2 T/Spoons Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
2 T/Spoons Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
8gms Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05
Notes: Oats are Golden Naked oats.

Recipe Generated with BrewMate

I am brewing this tomorrow. This will be my swap beer.


----------



## razz (30/3/13)

Just about to dough in.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Stoned & Beaten IPA
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 57.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.50 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.075 SG
Estimated Color: 8.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 49.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
10.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
6.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
9.00 kg Brewers Malt 2-Row (Briess) (3.5 EBC) Grain 4 75.0 % 
3.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 5 25.0 % 
30.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 24.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 19.4 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
40.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 6.4 IBUs 
3.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 10 - 
40.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 12.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 36.00 l of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 30 min 77.0 C 15 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 33.02 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## malt_shovel (31/3/13)

malt_shovel said:


> Summer Nights - Dark Saison
> 
> 50% Wey Vienna
> 40% Wey Pils
> ...


72hrs and already down to 1.010. This yeast is a beast.


----------



## pimpsqueak (31/3/13)

*Doppeldunkelweizenbock* (Doppelbock) (NSW Xmas in July case swap beer)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.080 (°P): 19.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.020 (°P): 5.1
Alcohol (ABV): 7.86 %
Colour (SRM): 15.6 (EBC): 30.7
Bitterness (IBU): 24.8 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

52.3% Wheat Malt, Dark
39.46% Pilsner
7.62% Munich I
0.63% Carafa III malt

1.3 g/L Northern Brewer (10.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh 2006 (AA adjusted) (1.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh 2006 (AA adjusted) (1.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh 2006 (AA adjusted) (1.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Double decoction. 55-66-75

Fermented at 19°C with Safbrew WB-06 until SG hits 1.060, then add S-189 and drop to 11 deg.
Lager in secondaty for 6 weeks.


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


First brew on my new 2V system. What better way to break it in than a double decoction? (except for a triple I guess...)


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/13)

_*Piss*_

I'll be entering this one in the ESB comp.
Ferment at 13 rising to ale temps with Wyeast Danish Lager yeast and give it at least 10 days lagering, whether in needs it or not.
Edit: grain bill will be that new base Aussie malt from Geelong, stocked by Marks Home Brew.

*Piss*
Australian Lager

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.600
Total Hops (g): 20.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.92 %
Colour (SRM): 3.1 (EBC): 6.1
Bitterness (IBU): 18.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Pale Malt (86.96%)
0.400 kg Maltose Syrup (8.7%)
0.200 kg Cane Sugar (4.35%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Pride of Ringwood Leaf (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 2042 - Danish Lager


----------



## vykuza (31/3/13)

keifer33 said:


> Going to brew this one tonight. Need to get my stocks back up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't see any hop timings on this post :unsure:


----------



## brettprevans (31/3/13)

Nick R said:


> Can't see any hop timings on this post :unsure:


well 1 hop addition generally means @60min. And to get 57ibu it would need to be @60min.


----------



## vykuza (31/3/13)

There are two hop additions... and I can surmise that the second addition as keifer noted the second addition was "10 Min hops are straight into cube." 
But I can't know the first addition is at 60 unless I pull out a calculator.


----------



## vykuza (31/3/13)

To contribute - I brewed my first 10 minute IPA this weekend;


Time for an IPA (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (°P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 9.4 (EBC): 18.5
Bitterness (IBU): 56.2 (Average)

84.03% Maris Otter Malt
8.4% Caramalt
4.2% Munich I
1.68% Acidulated Malt
1.68% Biscuit

2.9 g/L Citra (13.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.9 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Amarillo (9.3% Alpha) @ Dry (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


I think I cheated, as the Amarillo went in at the yeast pitch... just for something different.


----------



## brettprevans (31/3/13)

Misse the 2nd addition. Sorry. Guessing by iby its 60 and 30


----------



## Rowy (31/3/13)

Blowitz's Saison

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 4.3 (EBC): 8.5
Bitterness (IBU): 26.3 (Average)

50% Vienna
33% Pilsner
15% Wheat Malt
2% Acidulated Malt

1.2 g/L Mouteka (7.9% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Mouteka (7.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Mouteka (7.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

64°C for 90 Minutes, 72c for 10mins, 78c mashout 10mins

Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 23°C with Danstar Belle-Saison

Recipe Generated with BrewMate

Making this one tomorrow morning. If you think it looks a lot like Tony's Mouteka Saison you'd be right.


----------



## keifer33 (31/3/13)

Nick R said:


> Can't see any hop timings on this post :unsure:


Sorry Nick good point, stupid beersmith export.

First addition is @ 60 for around 37 IBU
2nd addition is calced @ 10 but added to cube for around 20 IBU

The hopping might be a little high but after reading alot of articles/books it seems its a fairly open style to a degree so its all a bit of a trial.

Am actually going to brew this tomorrow night due to a little bit early start on drinking and kinda lost the ability to brew shortly after.


----------



## mje1980 (1/4/13)

I just got a copy of Brew like a monk, so I'm whipping up a few Belgians. 

77.6 BB pils malt ( might sub some of this for BEST pilz, don't have much though )
8.6% invert sugar ( made with demerara sugar, light )
6% rolled oats
6% raw wheat
1.7% biscuit

1st gold @60
Hallertau @ 5

55 -15, 62-60, 72-30.

1762

1.064
21 IBU.

Hoping this will dry out. Plan on pitching at 18 and keeping there for the first 48hours, then cranking up to mid 20's. what I plan, and what happens may vary!!


----------



## lukiferj (1/4/13)

Just mashed this in.

Centennial IPA
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.743
Total Hops (g): 92.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.061 (°P): 15.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.17 %
Colour (SRM): 11.9 (EBC): 23.4
Bitterness (IBU): 57.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.105 kg Pale Ale Malt (88.89%)
0.319 kg Caraaroma (5.55%)
0.319 kg Dextrose (5.55%)

Hop Bill
----------------
23.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
23.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
23.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
23.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## stakka82 (1/4/13)

^^^ Looks super tasty, I would double the dry hop to 2g/l, but I love Centennial.


----------



## lukiferj (1/4/13)

stakka82 said:


> ^^^ Looks super tasty, I would double the dry hop to 2g/l, but I love Centennial.


Yeah I'll taste it before deciding. Really want this one to be mostly about the hop. I love Centennial too :icon_drool2:


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/4/13)

Recipe: 23 - Eleventh Hour Pale Ale 2

Style: American Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 23.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.50 kg Ale ( MEU Au ) (5.9 EBC) 
1.50 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt ( AUS ) (4.0 EBC) 
0.25 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) 
0.10 kg Carafa I (900.0 EBC) 

16.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 19.4 IBUs 

20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 6.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 8 6.8 IBUs 
1.11 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 

20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 2.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 2.2 IBUs 

20.00 g Cascade [6.70 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 

1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 14 - 


Mash Schedule: 5 Step - Ale
Total Grain Weight: 5.35 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperatur Step Time 
Mash In - Hydration Add 27.78 l of water and h 40.0 C 10 min 
Protien Rest Heat to 55.0 C over 10 min 55.0 C 20 min 
B-Amylase Heat to 62.0 C over 8 min 62.0 C 10 min 
B-Amylase Heat to 68.0 C over 4 min 68.0 C 45 min 
A-Amylase Heat to 72.0 C over 4 min 72.0 C 10 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.0 C over 2 min 75.0 C 15 min 

View attachment 23 - Eleventh Hour Pale Ale 2.txt


----------



## bullsneck (3/4/13)

I'm on holidays. I woke up early and decided to brew this...

*BOAB Pale Ale*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.686
Total Hops (g): 150.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 7.6 (EBC): 15.0
Bitterness (IBU): 39.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 66

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.063 kg Simpsons Marris Otter (86.7%)
0.356 kg Weyermann Munich I (7.6%)
0.267 kg Thomas Fawcett Pale Crystal (5.7%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Citra Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Topaz Pellet (16.3% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Topaz Pellet (16.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
15.0 g Citra Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Topaz Pellet (16.3% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
4.5 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 mL Lactic Acid @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.8 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Sparge)
1.8 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Sparge)
0.11 mL Lactic Acid @ 90 Minutes (Sparge)
4.5 g BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
4.5 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 17°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Water Profile - http://www.brewersfriend.com/mash-chemistry-and-brewing-water-calculator/?id=9JRV9T2

Mash - Mash in at 54, then ramp to 63 for 30, 65 for 30, 72 for 15, 78 for 10

Brewed on 03/04/13

First brew on new stand and first brew with 02.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## glennheinzel (3/4/13)

I couldn't not have the date 31/3/13 on my brew records so I planned a suitably big beer that could last through the years. I'm going through a "can't be arsed"/lazy phase at the moment so couldn't really be bothered aiming for anything more than a big beer with 1.100+ starting gravity and 100+ IBU. I threw together the following for a 20 litre brew:

8.0 kg Maris Otter - added during mash
1.0 kg Roasted Rye - added during mash
0.5 kg Special B - Caramel malt - added during mash
0.5 kg Carabohemian
1.0 kg Chocolate - added during mash
1.0 kg Roasted Barley - added during mash

The hop bill changed daily, however I settled on the following just it was time to throw them in. 
50 g Nelson Sauvin (12%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
50 g Mosaic (12.1%) - added during boil, boiled 20 min
30 g Nelson Sauvin (12%) - added during boil, boiled 5 min

I discovered too late though that one of the wort chiller clamps wasn't on properly, thus cancelling the good work done by my 3 hour boil. The excess water bought my OG to 1.086, but at least I've got extra beer to go round now.

If I had more time, then I would've done a second brew because my final runnings from the mash were still 1.046.

I threw two packs of US-05 at it and it was burbling like a champion within a few hours. It continued to burble even though I left it outside to cool and the wort got down to 14 deg C. 

The airlock smells amazing, but then I am a fan of Nelson.


----------



## angus_grant (5/4/13)

angus_grant said:


> I am brewing something very similar to Raja Goomba above (sub the Weyerman for Bairds Crystal malt and no chinook) over the Easter weekend.
> 
> I will be fermenting one lot and cubing another for later down the track.
> 
> it will be a "Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy subbed heritage for Bairds Crystal": a slight variation on Goomba's Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale. Looking forward to some hoppy goodness!!!


So attempt# 2 on this brew as I ended up spending the entire Easter weekend at my parents place hanging off a chainsaw cleaning up storm damage. So I will be brewing my Lord Nelson variant this weekend.

Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.500
Total Hops (g): 87.50
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 9.3 (EBC): 18.3
Bitterness (IBU): 30.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (90.91%)
0.300 kg Wheat Malt, Red (5.45%)
0.200 kg Crystal 120 (3.64%)

Hop Bill
----------------
7.5 g Galaxy Pellet (14.9% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
5.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.4% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g BrewBrite @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 71°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Recipe Generated with BrewMate

Edit: Exported normal format from Brewmate


----------



## The Village Idiot (6/4/13)

Not a great idea to drink before brewing!! Threw this together with a German "Bockish" Lager in mind(and a beer in hand). Wanted to use Hallertau but Challenger seemed like a good idea at the time??? I am sure it will fine(I hope). Would it be a better beer using S04???


English Bock
Traditional Bock
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.150
Total Hops (g): 34.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 21.6 (EBC): 42.6
Bitterness (IBU): 27.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 66
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Munich I (67.96%)
1.000 kg Pilsner(Best Maltz) (19.42%)
0.500 kg Dark Crystal (JWM) (9.71%)
0.150 kg Chocolate (Grants) (2.91%)
Hop Bill
----------------
23.0 g Challenger Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
11.0 g Challenger Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 69°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 12°C with Saflager W-34/70

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Yob (6/4/13)

Want to get rid of some grain...

*Waiting Game II* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.110 (°P): 25.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.026 (°P): 6.6 (Will get it lower than this)
Alcohol (ABV): 11.07 %
Colour (SRM): 11.3 (EBC): 22.2
Bitterness (IBU): 107.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

45.87% Pale Ale Malt
18.35% Munich I
18.35% Marris Otter
9.17% Wheat Malt
4.59% Dextrose
2.29% Crystal 80
1.38% Acidulated Malt

1 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

600ml Cal Sulphate
60ml Cal Chloride
4g Yeast Nutrient @ 10
4g Brewbrite @ 10


Stepped, 63/60 66/10 72/15 78/15

ed: hmmm.. something smells burnie out there.. is it time the HLT element blew up?? :unsure:


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/13)

Yob said:


> Want to get rid of some grain...
> 
> *Waiting Game II* (American IPA)
> 
> ...


thats the baby getting ready to pop now that youve mashed in.


----------



## Yob (6/4/13)

If it does should still leave me time... " hang ON honey.. Mashing out "


----------



## Nick JD (6/4/13)

*Amarillo IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 6.56 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.4
Bitterness (IBU): 53.4 (Average)

89.47% Pale Ale Malt
7.89% Dextrose
1.97% Caramunich III
0.66% Caraaroma

1.4 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 2 Days (Dry Hop)


55C:10, 62C:15, 67C:45. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## keifer33 (6/4/13)

Yob you could also have called it "Weighting Grain".


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/4/13)

Nick JD said:


> *Amarillo IPA* (American IPA)Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6Alcohol (ABV): 6.56 %Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.4Bitterness (IBU): 53.4 (Average)89.47% Pale Ale Malt7.89% Dextrose1.97% Caramunich III0.66% Caraaroma1.4 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)1.1 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)1.1 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)1.1 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 2 Days (Dry Hop)55C:10, 62C:15, 67C:45. Boil for 60 MinutesFermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale IIRecipe Generated with *BrewMate*


JD,

i notice you always add dextrose to you recipes, what is the result of this from your experience? 

Dan


----------



## PeteQ (6/4/13)

Aroma hops are cubed. Enough IBUs?

*Motueka Pils* (German Pilsner (Pils))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 5.0 (EBC): 9.8
Bitterness (IBU): 33.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

90% Pale Malt
5% Melanoidin
5% Wheat Malt

0.6 g/L B Saaz (8.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L B Saaz (8.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L B Saaz (8.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)

0.1 g/L Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Stepped mash 52/20 63/45 72/30 78/5. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 12°C with Saflager S-189


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Nick JD (6/4/13)

Pratty1 said:


> JD,
> 
> i notice you always add dextrose to you recipes, what is the result of this from your experience?
> 
> Dan


It dries the beer out a bit.

That recipe, without the dextrose, is 1.055. With the dextrose it's 1.064. So the resulting beer has the body of a 5.5% beer, and the alcohol of a 6.5% beer.

I find many IPAs (and some strong APAs) to be too "chewy" (a personal preference thing, not a rule). Dextrose is essentially a way of adding pure alcohol and nothing else. It also means I can be heavier on the spec malts and higher in the mash temp and still get good attenuation.

In my Belgians I sugaz the living hell out of them. Same theory with IPAs works for me - which is _use simple sugars to take a beer's gravity past 1.060 or they'll be cloying._


----------



## sponge (6/4/13)

About to mash out...

Blueberry Weizen

60/40 wheat/pils
1.040
16IBU Hallertau @ FWH
Wy3068
100g/L frozen blueberries @ secondary


----------



## Yob (6/4/13)

Excuse me nick, I think you will find that z is copyrighted..


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/13)

Yob said:


> Excuse me nick, I think you will find that z is copyrighted..


tell that to dragonball z and then u can shout uz allz hopz for a lifetimez


----------



## krausenhaus (6/4/13)

I'm going to give dextrose a crack in an IPA too. Have found that the last few have just been a little too heavy in body and I'd like to get through a pint without feeling like I'm eating a meal.

*American IPA*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.066 (°P): 16.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 6.72 %
Colour (SRM): 10.9 (EBC): 21.5
Bitterness (IBU): 59.3 (Average)

78.19% Maris Otter Malt
12.35% Munich I
6.58% Dextrose
2.88% Caraaroma

2.3 g/L Centennial (9.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.3 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.3 g/L Galaxy (12.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Centennial (9.9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.2 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.2 g/L Galaxy (12.3% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 64°C for 80 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/13)

Dex cuts the crystal back a little. And given a lot of yanky ipas hit crystal hard it works well. Even if its low on crystal it helps.. and lets be honest if we think microbreweries dont use sugarz and dry malt etc in their high grav beers your kidding yourself. We even have proof of it in victoria with a bock. Not saying its bad just reality of commercial brewing and pleasing palates


----------



## Nick JD (6/4/13)

Yob said:


> Excuse me nick, I think you will find that z is copyrighted..


Zed's dead, baby. Zed's dead.


----------



## Fish13 (7/4/13)

Doing this tomorrow.

Any helpful hints or tips would be great.

Sort of based on the stones gingerbeer. The magnum is such a clean bittering hop which imparts very little flavor to the brew. The chilli should add a little heat and the ginger could be a tad excessive. The lemon peel is to add some freshness to the brew. I find the lemon cordial is best for drinking on a hot day as it seems to be quite refreshing..

*Daves ginger beer*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 5.2 (EBC): 10.3
Bitterness (IBU): 14.9 (Average)

100% Pale Ale Malt

0.4 g/L Magnum (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

25.0 g/L Ginger Root @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Chili Pepper @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Lemon Peel @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 151°F for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 68°F with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## sponge (7/4/13)

Nick JD said:


> Zed's dead, baby. Zed's dead.


It's a chopper, Nick.


----------



## Yob (7/4/13)

several lessons.. from THIS brew.. (ed: ended up on 60% eff or there abouts <_< )

masses more trub for a batch like that so a modified or other pickup is required to minimise trub to cube collection. shut it off well before the cube was full

boil length was huge at about 2.5 hours to get down to volume.. as a result I boiled for a bit too long (perfect if my trub losses were not so big) and collected about 20l of 1090 wort.

Convections went on much longer than anticipated so in future will hold off on WP additions until such time as the convections have stopped completely.

Overall pretty happy with it.. it's my biggest beer to date so am keen to see what it turns into. going to pitch 135ml of rinsed BRY-97 today and get it going.. :beerbang:

Gotta be happy with a brewday that teaches you a few things


----------



## chunckious (7/4/13)

Just pitched in the yeast.

Gold Standard
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.583
Total Hops (g): 213.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (°P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.39 %
Colour (SRM): 8.5 (EBC): 16.7
Bitterness (IBU): 58.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 72
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
4.562 kg American 2-Row (81.71%)
0.439 kg Munich I (7.86%)
0.194 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (3.47%)
0.194 kg Crystal 60 (3.47%)
0.194 kg Melanoidin (3.47%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Chinook Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
47.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (2.5 g/L)
17.0 g Amarillo Pellet (9.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
17.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
17.0 g Amarillo Pellet (9.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
17.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
17.0 g Amarillo Pellet (9.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
17.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.5% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
22.0 g Amarillo Pellet (9.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.2 g/L)
22.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## tiprya (7/4/13)

*Recipe Overview*
Wort Volume Before Boil:
26.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil:
22.00 l
Volume Transferred:
18.00 l

Expected Pre-Boil Gravity:
1.052 SG
Expected OG:
1.061 SG
Expected FG:
1.014 SG
Apparent Attenuation:
76.5 %
Expected ABV:
6.3 %

Expected IBU: (using Tinseth):
37.5 IBU
Expected Color: (using Morey):
5.7 SRM

Mash Efficiency:
86.0 %


Boil Duration:
90.0 mins


Fermentation Temperature:
18 ˚C


*Fermentables*
*Ingredient*
*Amount*
*%*
*MCU*
*When*
Australian Export Pilsner Malt
4.000 kg
76.9 %
3.0
In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Munich Malt
500 g
9.6 %
1.0
In Mash/Steeped
Australian Wheat Malt
500 g
9.6 %
0.4
In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich I
200 g
3.8 %
2.7
In Mash/Steeped


*Hops*
*Variety*
*Alpha*
*Amount*
*IBU*
*Form*
*When*
German Northern Brewer
8.0 %
16 g
13.2
Loose Pellet Hops
60 Min From End
US Warrior
12.0 %
15 g
18.6
Loose Pellet Hops
60 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings
3.2 %
35 g
5.7
Loose Pellet Hops
15 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings
3.2 %
30 g
0.0
Loose Pellet Hops
At turn off


*Yeasts*
*Yeast Strain*
*Amount*
*Used*
Wyeast 1214-Belgian Ale
1 pack

Wyeast 3112-Brettanomyces Bruxellensis
1 pack



*Recipe Notes*
6/4/13 
24/6L mash/sparge 
40g acid malt, 7g each of CaSO4, CaCl2 5.49pH estimated - 5.49 measured. 
55(10)/64(30)/70(30)/72(10)/78(10) Mash 

Orval-ish beer. Going to put the brett in after about a week I think, and leave it to age a couple of months before bottling. Probably going to dry hop with some more Styrians too.

Anyone know how to export recipes from Beeralchemy better for forums?


----------



## malt_shovel (7/4/13)

The Village Idiot said:


> Not a great idea to drink before brewing!! Threw this together with a German "Bockish" Lager in mind(and a beer in hand). Wanted to use Hallertau but Challenger seemed like a good idea at the time??? I am sure it will fine(I hope). Would it be a better beer using S04???
> 
> 
> English Bock
> ...


Challenger has more spice than floral or fruit for my mind so i think it is a great idea for a bock. would be very keen to hear how this turns out. I am getting into bocks just now and challenger is one of my favorite hops.
cheers


----------



## winkle (8/4/13)

Thursday brewday this week and I'm doing a stepped mash - using my HX for this (a first for me).
Beer is Stillscottish's Passionfruit Wit (caseswap xmas 2012), in an effort to clean up the backyard thats littered with the bloody things :wacko: .


----------



## Nick JD (10/4/13)

Doing this one tomorrow. First time I've used Hersbrucker. Hopefully be a nice, mellow Pils.

*Hersbrucker Pils* (German Pilsner (Pils))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 4.9 (EBC): 9.6
Bitterness (IBU): 26.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

96.87% Weyermann Pilsner
2.28% Caramunich III
0.85% Acidulated Malt

0.9 g/L Hersbrucker (6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Hersbrucker (6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


55C:10, 62C:15, 67C:45. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 14°C with Wyeast 2000 - Budvar Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## thylacine (10/4/13)

Just finished:

BIAB (2x Big W)
No programme used. eg BeerSmith
Recipe: From my log book, improvements per recipe always chased.
Brewer: Me, I am not a label. (BUL)

Style: Bock...ish (not the alcohol style level)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: to my buds

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 12L & 8L for first 30min, then 18L combined for another 60min
Post Boil Volume: 14L
Batch Size (fermenter): 15.5L 
Bottling Volume: 15L
Estimated OG: unknown
Estimated Color: unknown
Estimated IBU: unknown
Brewhouse Efficiency: unknown
Est Mash Efficiency: unknown
Boil Time: 90 Minutes
Fermenter: 16.5L ex- Fresh Wort Kit

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
280g Munich 1 come on...
2150g Pils
240g Wheat
580g Smoked
26g Crystl 50
18g Crystl 140
240g Carapils
1 pkt  W-34/70 sprinkled. Always a krausen commenced by early the next morning. Fridgemate.

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, ? 'Body"
Total Grain Weight: 3534g
----------------------------

Mash In 14L @ 68c, covered @65c 
Mash Out uncovered @ 60c, 4hr mash w/base malts only; added spec malts at mash-out and ramped/stirred to 78c. 

Sparge: Dunk sparge into second pot w/8L @ 78c. Both pots brought to boil for 30 minutes then combined. Hop schedule begins.


----------



## Sterlo (10/4/13)

Well I'm brewing nothing atm...bloody busy working and cant get 5 to scratch myself let alone brew :-(

Sterlo


----------



## razz (10/4/13)

Sterlo said:


> Well I'm brewing nothing atm...bloody busy working and cant get 5 to scratch myself let alone brew :-(
> 
> Sterlo


Sterlo, look at it this way, each day you don't brew you are one day closer to brewing.


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/4/13)

Eleventh Hour Pale Ale 2

OG - 1057
FG - 1008
ABV - 6.5%
EBC - 53
IBU - 34

Malts

Ale Malt - 47%
Vienna Malt - 29%
Wheat Malt - 19%
Cara Amber - 3.5%
Carafa 2 - 1.5%

Hops

Chinook (11.1%) 20g - 60mins

Cascade (5.6%) 14g - 20mins
Citra (11.1%) 7g - 20mins

Cascade (5.6%) 21g - 5mins
Citra (11.1%) 14g - 5mins

Steeping @ 80c ( chill with immersion chiller after boil )
Cascade (5.6%) 21g - 20mins
Citra (11.1%) 14g - 20mins

Mash Schedule (subject to change)

Rest 32/55/62/68/74
Time 10/15/10/60/40

No mash out.

1.2litre Starter of Wyeast 1056


----------



## brettprevans (11/4/13)

US version of Winkles Belgian Imperial Wheat Stout - double batch (40L) and a Gyle

*Wheat Imperial Stout *
Type: All Grain 
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Boil Size: 32.13 l 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.86 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 83.6 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage 
Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
0.40 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 1 4.6 % 
3.60 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 41.4 % 
3.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 34.5 % 
0.60 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 4 6.9 % 
0.50 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 5 5.7 % 
0.50 kg Brown Sugar, (15.8 EBC) Sugar 6 5.7 % 
50.00 g Magnum [15.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 59.7 IBUs 
0.25 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
30.00 g Northern Brewer [9.00 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
US05
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient boil
40.00 g Cacao nibs (Secondary 0.0 mins) Spice 13 - or some choc essence if im lazy



Est Original Gravity: 1.084 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.074 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.4 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 8.5 % 
Bitterness: 59.7 IBUs Calories: 702.7 kcal/l 
Est Color: 73.9 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, 66C

*GYLE*
21L gyle.
no extra grain
40g of EKG @ 60 and wyeast whitbread or irish ale for a FES type stout.


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/4/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> US version of Winkles Belgian Imperial Wheat Stout - double batch
> 
> Wheat Imperial Stout
> Type: All Grain
> ...


gee whiz that sounds deliscious! What will be your choice of yeast for fermentation?


----------



## brettprevans (11/4/13)

Pratty1 said:


> gee whiz that sounds deliscious! What will be your choice of yeast for fermentation?


US05. its hidden in the post between northern brewer addition and yeast nutrient. I could go something lagerish or but ill keep it simple. wyeast US would be better but i dont have any. Then after this ill have a nice big yeastcake for a batch of oaked vanilla imperial stout. just need the grain BB to hurry up as i dont have enough ale malt.

edit: the grainn bill should make for a rather nice gyle stout also.


----------



## The Village Idiot (11/4/13)

malt_shovel said:


> Challenger has more spice than floral or fruit for my mind so i think it is a great idea for a bock. would be very keen to hear how this turns out. I am getting into bocks just now and challenger is one of my favorite hops.
> cheers


 Probably pitch tonight..... will let you know


----------



## mje1980 (11/4/13)

Was hoping to brew a dubbel , but that'll have to be next week. I got some Styrian goldings from yob, so brewed a bitter today.

81.5% MO
6.2% Torrified wheat
4.9% MEdium crystal
4.9% White sugaz
2.5% Spec B

First gold @ 30 minutes

Styrian goldings in cube

1.044
32 IBU

1469 West Yorkeshire ale.


----------



## mje1980 (11/4/13)

TVI, lager yeast and challenger?, let us know how it goes mate


----------



## fletcher (11/4/13)

this one is about to be bottled. tasting amazeballs. my first IPA


Jean Genie IPA
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.050
Total Hops (g): 85.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.075 (°P): 18.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.47 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.3
Bitterness (IBU): 81.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.150 kg Maris Otter Malt (85.12%)
0.600 kg Munich I (9.92%)
0.300 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (4.96%)

Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Columbus Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
40.0 g Amarillo Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (2.1 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 16°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## paulmclaren11 (12/4/13)

Boiling this up as I type. First time using Simcoe, have already fallen in love with Citra :icon_drool2: .

*American Pale Ale * (American Pale Ale)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 7.7 (EBC): 15.2
Bitterness (IBU): 39.1 (Average)

93.79% Joe White Ale Malt
6.21% Caramunich I

0.7 g/L Magnum (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Amarillo (10.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Citra (13.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Citra (13.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.6 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)

0.5 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## chunckious (12/4/13)

Dialing this up to brew next week. Anyone have any feedback......never not followed a recipe before.
Hoping to achieve a *long* bitterness that I'm not getting in my homebrews

Vienna Centennial Smash
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 125.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.89 %
Colour (SRM): 5.4 (EBC): 10.6
Bitterness (IBU): 29.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 72
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Vienna (100%)

Hop Bill
----------------
7.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
18.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
26.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.4 g/L)
26.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.4 g/L)
38.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with 1272


----------



## sponge (12/4/13)

Chunkious said:


> Dialing this up to brew next week. Anyone have any feedback......


For a 1.060 brew mashed at 68c, id look at doubling the IBU's, or at least going to 50IBU's.

I'd also look at subbing centennial for the chinook @ 90min to keep it a smash.


----------



## chunckious (12/4/13)

I know what your saying Sponge. The hop shedule is from an Epic clone. I dont think Brewmate gives acurate ibu when FWH. By taste is def's more than 30 IBU's


----------



## sponge (12/4/13)

No problemos, was more of just a quick observation from the recipe.

After fermenting all the beers I have made for the other yeasts I have at the moment (3068 & 1469) I was actually going to give a vienna/centennial smash a go with 1272. I'd be quite interested to see how yours turns out.


----------



## chunckious (12/4/13)

OK cool. Thanks mate.


----------



## stakka82 (12/4/13)

Let us know how you go with all Vienna!


----------



## Pickaxe (12/4/13)

First Partial BIAB early next week.

US Wheat.

23L batch:

1.50 kg Pale Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 37.5 %
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 50.0 %
0.50 kg Caramel Wheat Malt (90.6 EBC) Grain 12.5 %
15.00 gm Waimea [15.80%] (60 min) Hops 20.4 IBU
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.50%] (15 min) Hops 4.5 IBU
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
1.32 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle US-05 Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale

Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.044 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.2 % 
Bitterness: 24.9 IBU Calories: 409 cal/l
Est Color: 18.1 EBC


----------



## pommiebloke (12/4/13)

Doing a double batch of this tomorrow, time-permitting. Just about finished off the last batch and it was a top session beer - I think this will become my house recipe.

Very simple, just Maris Otter, a bit of crystal & sugar and then Fuggles all round:



```
Recipe: Bridgeman Best Bitter
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 24.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 15.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.50 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)         Grain         1        90.0 %        
0.25 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC)   Grain         2        5.0 %         
0.25 kg               Dememera Sugar (3.9 EBC)                 Sugar         3        5.0 %         
50.00 g               Fuggles [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           4        27.8 IBUs     
30.00 g               Fuggles [5.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min         Hop           5        8.3 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275) [1 Yeast         6        -             


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Saccharification  Add 31.90 l of water at 72.7 C          68.9 C        60 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min               75.6 C        10 min        

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## The Village Idiot (12/4/13)

pommiebloke said:


> Doing a double batch of this tomorrow, time-permitting. Just about finished off the last batch and it was a top session beer - I think this will become my house recipe.
> 
> Very simple, just Maris Otter, a bit of crystal & sugar and then Fuggles all round:
> 
> ...


Looks good, love an easy pommie style beer. What did the demerara add to the flavor??

Peter


----------



## pommiebloke (13/4/13)

Not really sure. From what I understand the sugar is there to up the gravity without adding body.

English bitters often use sugar in the recipe so I was just going with it for that reason.

Last batch was fermented for 4 weeks then cold crashed for a few days before bottling. Crystal clear from the bottle, looked like it had been filtered.

As I said, great session beer. Even SWMBO likes it and she is not usually a fan of bitters.


----------



## RdeVjun (13/4/13)

Yep, sugar is common in English Bitter and it can make quite a difference. IMO, in this style 100% grain can leave the malt character a bit coarse and chewy, the small addition of sugar thins it sufficiently and rounds it off without adding any negative flavours. The recipe above is fairly simple however it looks like a cracker to me, I'd mash a bit lower but that's just my personal preference for a slightly drier Bitter.


----------



## manticle (13/4/13)

Must be a theme. I'm going all vienna tomorrow


*Vienna** Lager*

*Type:* All grain 
*Size:* 22 liters
*Color:* 8 HCU (~6 SRM) 
*Bitterness: *36 IBU
*OG:* 1.052
*FG:* 1.010
*Alcohol:* 5.4% v/v (4.2% w/w)
*Grain:* 5kg German WeyermannVienna
100g Dingeman’s aromatic
150g Dingeman’s biscuit
*Mash:* 70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/63/68/72/78
TIME: 5/15/45/10/10
*Boil: *90 minutes
SG 1.036 32 liters
*Hops:* 70g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 10 min.)

Couple of decoctions

Wyeast Munich Lager


----------



## pommiebloke (13/4/13)

That's 45 litres of bitter cubed up. Yeast starter is ready to go so will get it in the fermenters tomorrow.

My first ever double batch and really no more bother than a single batch. Might be the way to go in future.


----------



## mje1980 (13/4/13)

Oh yeah, double batches are the duck's nuts!, especially double batches of English ale!


----------



## tazman1967 (13/4/13)

Brewed this today, based on Boags Wizard Smith Ale,


OG:1054
FG:1013
IBU: 25
Colour: 16.7 EBC
EFF: 72

4.3Kg Maris Otter Pale Malt
0.25g Caramunich II
14 g POR 8.1 @ 60
15 g EKG 5.4 @ 30
15 g EKG 5.4 @ flameout

Wyeast London 1968 ESB Ale

Step Mash : 10m @ 52
60m @ 65
30m @ 72

Ferment at 18


----------



## krausenhaus (14/4/13)

*American Red* (hopefully)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 13.5 (EBC): 26.6
Bitterness (IBU): 31.8 (Average)

70% Pale Ale Malt
25% Munich I
3% Caraaroma
1% Crystal 60
1% Roasted Barley

0.5 g/L Magnum (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Calypso (15.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Calypso (15.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Cascade (5.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Calypso (15.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.2 g/L Cascade (5.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.3 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jyo (14/4/13)

Do you have any carafa I or choc malt instead of the roasted barley, mate? It's only 1% but I'd prefer to use the others in this style.


----------



## krausenhaus (14/4/13)

jyo said:


> Do you have any carafa I or choc malt instead of the roasted barley, mate? It's only 1% but I'd prefer to use the others in this style.


Nah, get my grain bills made up for me so don't have any malts on hand.

I'm hoping the roasted barley is just going to add some colour.. I read that 1% shouldn't really affect the flavour, and I sure hope that's true as it's definitely not what I'm after.


----------



## jyo (14/4/13)

It'll be fine, mate. Next time remember the carafa I. Such a lovely, smooth roasted malt.


----------



## lukiferj (14/4/13)

Still playing around with lighter type beers. The last few have been between 20-25 IBUs so have upped it slightly. They have been going down a treat though.


House APA Mid
American Pale Ale (Not quite)

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.485
Total Hops (g): 30.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (°P): 9.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.54 %
Colour (SRM): 4.5 (EBC): 8.9
Bitterness (IBU): 31.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.415 kg Pale Ale Malt (98%)
0.070 kg Caramunich I (2%)

Hop Bill
----------------
5.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
5.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05



Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## mondestrunken (14/4/13)

I'm pretty excited, I just punched out a scotch ale that I've been planning for a while. It's based on Noonan, 1991 120/- Wee Heavy. The only problem is the 5 1/2 year old "brewing assistant" is now making pretend beer. Oops.


----------



## drewstertherooster (14/4/13)

Just pitched the yeast on a cascade single hop IPA

*Cascade SHIPA* (American IPA)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.066 (°P): 16.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 6.62 %
Colour (SRM): 9.9 (EBC): 19.5
Bitterness (IBU): 60.6 (Average)
60% Liquid Malt Extract - Light
30% Liquid Malt Extract - Amber
5% Crystal 60
5% Dextrose
1.5 g/L Cascade (7.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Cascade (7.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
2.2 g/L Cascade (7.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.2 g/L Cascade (7.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Cascade (7.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)

Steep Crystal 60 @ 72C for 30 mins. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## drewstertherooster (15/4/13)

Actually that Amber malt extract is Briess munich malt extract. Wasn't an option on Brewmate. Measured OG was 1.070 so likely to be a bit more boozy than I was planning, sure my mates won't mind too much


----------



## mikec (15/4/13)

krausenhaus said:


> *American Red* (hopefully)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
> ...


That looks yum, Ima save this.


----------



## Gavo (15/4/13)

After not brewing since November I decided to get back into the saddle with two double batches back to back. Had the brewery on a timer so strike water was ready by the time I got out of bed. Mashed in with the first double at 7 am and was all done and dusted by 3:30 pm. Dumped one of each in fermentedrs yesterday arvo and on the way now. Temp set at 20 degrees C to ensure some fruit saldy esters.

Brew 1,

Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 50.87 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 16.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.70 kg Ale - Golden Promise TF,FM (5.0 EBC) Grain 44.39 % 
3.05 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 36.65 % 
0.80 kg Munich 1 (16.0 EBC) Grain 9.60 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich I (90.0 EBC) Grain 4.80 % 
0.38 kg Pale Crystal (110.0 EBC) Grain 4.56 % 
16.00 gm Nugget [12.30 %] (60 min) Hops 14.0 IBU 
22.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.10 %] (Dry Hop 4 Hops - 
22.00 gm Cascade [7.00 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.10 %] (10 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Summit [19.50 %] (10 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Summit [19.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
25.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.10 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [StartYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion 90min, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8.33 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion 90min, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 20.82 L of water at 77.4 C 66 C 



Brew 2,
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.72 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 17.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 79.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.50 kg Golden Promise TFFM (6.3 EBC) Grain 76.65 % 
1.00 kg Munich 1 (16.0 EBC) Grain 11.79 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich I (90.0 EBC) Grain 4.72 % 
0.38 kg Pale Crystal (110.0 EBC) Grain 4.48 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2.36 % 
14.00 gm Summit [19.50 %] (60 min) Hops 19.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.00 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.10 %] (Dry Hop 4 Hops - 
40.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.10 %] (10 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade Organic [8.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [StartYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion 90min, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8.48 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion 90min, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 21.18 L of water at 77.3 C 66 C 


Gavo.


----------



## fletcher (16/4/13)

keeping in theme with vienna malt, i decided to brew up one. first time i've ever used it so worth a try. forgot i had munich which i would have added (about 200gms) but realised too late. ended up adding more vienna so meh!

pretty excited to taste it, she's no chilling at the moment. any recommendations on the yeast? i've never tried liquid but would like to.


*Baxter Pale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 4.9 (EBC): 9.7
Bitterness (IBU): 39.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

91.67% Vienna
8.33% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.5 g/L Galaxy (14.9% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 7 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (14.9% Alpha) @ 7 Minutes (Boil)

0.1 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## chunckious (16/4/13)

I like Wyeast1272 for US beers. Flocs out well. My go to. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tricache (16/4/13)

FINALLY brewing something, been a while since my Stout...

*JAO Mead*
3kg of Beechworth
1 Orange (sliced)
2 boxes of raisins (small kids box)
1 stick of cinnamon 

Fermented with bakers yeast  as per recipe 

Should be interesting thats for sure :lol:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/4/13)

Finally got my first Tassie brew down.

Many thanks to @jlm, @DanteHicks and @Lagerbomb for the lending and giving of equipment and peripherals that have made this possible. These guys are examples of why the AHB community is such a great place and how much fellow brewers look after each other.

Okey Dokey, from memory.

It's sort of a Cream Ale x APA - but not as fruity as I'd otherwise be, and I've got Pilsner Malt to use up, which is not a base I'd normally use.

3.63kg Pilsner Malt (87.9%)
.5kg Crystal Medium (12.1%) - this is to offset the lightness of Pils malt comparative to my usual Maris Otter base.

Summit 15.9% 20g (0 min no chill) 16.5 IBU
Mosaic 11.0% 20g (0 min no chill) 10.5 IBU
Citra 11.9% 20g (0 min no chill) 11 IBU

(IBU calcs are guessed on my work computer, total IBU was around 38IBU)

US05

EBC 22.1/ IBU38.8/OG1.046

I found out that my 36L borrowed Robinox pot is a big job for my stove to use, so looks like I'll be going gas next time. It took about 1.5hrs longer than it should have. But I didn't spill too much, and otherwise, it was a pretty glorious return to BIAB and single vessel brewing (though I did sparge in a bucket, hence the spillage).


----------



## mje1980 (18/4/13)

Dark mild

83.5% MO 
7.5% med crystal
3% black
3% pale choc
3% spec b

First gold @ 60

1.034
18.5 IBU

1469


----------



## sponge (18/4/13)

mje1980 said:


> Dark mild...


I didn't realise you were into milds, Mark?


h34r:


----------



## brettprevans (18/4/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> US version of Winkles Belgian Imperial Wheat Stout - double batch (40L) and a Gyle
> 
> *Wheat Imperial Stout *
> Type: All Grain
> ...


I dont recommend throwing 3L of US05 slurry at this. it climbed about 25L worth of headroom and out of the fermentor. mess everywhere. and it was pitched cold. monster. the gyle climbed about 40L of headroom but didnt escape and ive never know wyeast whitbread to be a monster. i guess 2 brews worth of yeastcake makes it a monster


----------



## mje1980 (19/4/13)

sponge said:


> I didn't realise you were into milds, Mark?
> 
> 
> h34r:


I have a slight interest hehe. 

Not today though, I'm finally brewing a dubbel

82% BB pils
4.1% flaked barley
2.5% biscuit
1.6% spec b
5.7% white sugaz
4.1% dark candy syrup

First gold 60 mins

1.067
17 IBU

Wyeast 1762


----------



## chunckious (19/4/13)

Banging out this tommorrow before the Tiges v's Pies match

Imperial IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.912
Total Hops (g): 164.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.078 (°P): 18.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.020 (°P): 5.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.66 %
Colour (SRM): 8.7 (EBC): 17.1
Bitterness (IBU): 91.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
5.691 kg American 2-Row (82.34%)
0.407 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.89%)
0.407 kg Caramunich I (5.89%)
0.407 kg Munich I (5.89%)

Hop Bill
----------------
46.0 g Chinook Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.4 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.9% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.5% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
43.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II



Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Nick JD (19/4/13)

*Simcoe Imperial* (Imperial IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.076 (°P): 18.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 7.78 %
Colour (SRM): 9.1 (EBC): 18.0
Bitterness (IBU): 72.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

89.74% Pale Ale Malt
7.69% Cane Sugar
2.56% Carabohemian

4.2 g/L Simcoe (13.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Simcoe (13.5% Alpha) @ 2 Days (Dry Hop)


55C:10, 62C:15, 67C:45. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bullsneck (19/4/13)

Sad week here... Two kegs blew 

So I need a quick keg filler.


*BOAB Autumn Bitter*
Standard/Ordinary Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.775
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (°P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.67 %
Colour (SRM): 7.9 (EBC): 15.6
Bitterness (IBU): 31.5 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 65

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.561 kg Simpsons Marris Otter (67.84%)
0.636 kg Weyermann Munich I (16.85%)
0.212 kg Flaked Barley (5.62%)
0.212 kg Invert No1 (5.62%)
0.154 kg Crystal 90 (4.07%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
18.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
40.0 g NZ Styrian Goldings Leaf (5.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)
22.0 g Challenger Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
10.0 g NZ Styrian Goldings Leaf (5.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
4.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.5 g Calcium Chloride @ 65 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 65 Minutes (Boil)
4.0 g BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale

*Notes*
----------------
http://www.brewersfriend.com/mash-chemistry-and-brewing-water-calculator/?id=YTXYR13

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Here's mash out...


----------



## billygoat (19/4/13)

Brewed Warras AIPA today which is in the recipe data base.
This is the fourth time I have brewed it and it is a ripper.
Finished off the day having a pint with Lecterfan.
Happy days.


----------



## KingKong (20/4/13)

Mashing this now


*KISS CPA Leaned on Yak Swiller* 

Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 4.3 (EBC): 8.5
Bitterness (IBU): 55.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

60% Pilsner
20% Munich I
20% Wheat Malt

1 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)
0.3 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)

Whirlfloc Tablet @ 2 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## bradsbrew (20/4/13)

Trying to motivate myself to brew this

*20-04-13 Aussie Old*
Australian Dark/Old Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.550
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.48 %
Colour (SRM): 19.1 (EBC): 37.6
Bitterness (IBU): 28.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 82
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
8.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (69.26%)
1.000 kg Pilsner (8.66%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (8.66%)
0.600 kg Chocolate, Pale (5.19%)
0.350 kg Crystal 120 (3.03%)
0.300 kg Cane Sugar (2.6%)
0.300 kg Roasted Barley (2.6%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Victoria Pellet (18% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.3 g/L)
20.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 17°C with Wyeast 1007 - German Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## brettprevans (20/4/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Trying to motivate myself to brew this
> 
> *20-04-13 Aussie Old*
> Australian Dark/Old Ale*Recipe Specs*
> ...


tried any other yeasts with this other than german?


----------



## bradsbrew (20/4/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> tried any other yeasts with this other than german?


Only one cube will get the german, others will get 1469. Most aussie olds I just use S-04. I used the german ale in a mild a while back and it worked a treat.


----------



## warra48 (20/4/13)

Just to repeat myself from the Alt thread.
The fermenter is now in the fridge, after pitching the yeast and aerating the batch.

*Düsseldorf Altbier*

2700.0 g Pale Malt, Ale (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 53.5 %
2200.0 g Munich, Light (Joe White) (21.0 EBC) Grain 4 43.6 %
100.0 g Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 5 2.0 % 50.0 g Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 6 1.0 %
60.0 g Smaragd [8.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 49.4 IBUs
1.0 pkg German Ale/Kolsch (White Labs #WLP029) Yeast slurry from starter culture

Mashed 64ºC for 90 minutes.
Collected 35 litres at 1.039 SG pre-boil.
90 minutes boil.
25 litres into the fermenter at somewhere around 1.050 to 1.052 OG.

And I lost another hydrometer. That's it, I'm getting a thingymajiggibob, so I only need a few drops. Oh, it's a refractometer.

We have friends lobbing in shortly, and I have a Dunkelweizen, a Brown Porter, and an APA chilled and ready to quench our thirst.


----------



## mje1980 (20/4/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Only one cube will get the german, others will get 1469. Most aussie olds I just use S-04. I used the german ale in a mild a while back and it worked a treat.


Hmmm, I could see that working well. Its a good yeast for bringing out malty flavours (1007). Might try that.


----------



## krausenhaus (21/4/13)

*American Pale Ale*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L):  43.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.900
Total Hops (g): 215.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.4
Bitterness (IBU): 31.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.500 kg Maris Otter Malt (55.56%)
3.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (30.3%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (10.1%)
0.400 kg Medium Crystal (4.04%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Caliente Pellet (15.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
15.0 g D Saaz Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
20.0 g Caliente Pellet (15.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
15.0 g D Saaz Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
20.0 g Caliente Pellet (15.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.2 g/L)
15.0 g D Saaz Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.3 g/L)
40.0 g Caliente Pellet (15.3% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Aaaaand the temp controller for the HLT just shat itself and died for some reason. Heating the sparge water manually and thinking about how it's going to be an absolute c*nt to get it out of the control panel and wire a new one in.

TODAY'S BREW WAS MEANT TO BE SEAMLESS


----------



## manticle (21/4/13)

*Type:* All grain 
*Size:* 22 liters 
*Color:* 11 HCU (~8 SRM)




*Bitterness:* 49 IBU
*OG:* 1.058 *FG:* 1.010
*Alcohol:* 6.2% v/v (4.9% w/w)
*Grain:* 5.5kg maris
100g aromatic
100g biscuit
100g British crystal 95-115L
*Mash: *70% efficiency,
TEMP: 55/64/72/78
TIME: 5/45/10/10
*Boil:* 90 minutes SG 1.040 32 liters
*Hops:* 15g Victoria's Secret (17.5% AA, 60 min.)
5g Victoria's Secret (17.5% AA, 20 min.)
5g Victoria's Secret (17.5% AA, 15 min.)
5g Victoria's Secret (17.5% AA, 10 min.)
5g Victoria's Secret (aroma)


1272


----------



## awall (21/4/13)

Here's the first all grain beer I've done. Only a 12L batch, but easy with BIAB and my 20L pot. Seemed to hit my numbers so I'm pretty excited! Still a bit of noob when it comes to holding the mash temps, but i aimed for around 66c and it hovered within a degree or two using the stove to add heat when it cooled a bit much.

Anyone tried a similar mish mash of beers? In my head it seems awesome, but chances are it will be pretty average haha.

*Belgian Wit x Black IPA*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 20.3 
Bitterness (IBU): 57.3

1.5kg American 2-Row
1kg Wheat Malt
250g Flaked Wheat
100g Carafa III Special malt
100g Dark Crystal
50g Light Crystal

Using Citra and Chinook. 5g Citra FWH, then 10g of both @ 15, 5, 1 and flame out. Bit excessive but why not :blink: Not planning on dry hopping, so went a bit crazy with the last additions.

Plus some chamomile flowers, coriander and mandarin zest (didn't have any oranges). Only a little of each tossed in with 5mins to go.

Tried Safbrew T-58 for the first time and had airlock activity within 12 hours.


----------



## manticle (21/4/13)

Possibly not my choice of recipe for a first with so many variables but hope it works out for you.

Too many competing flavours on paper for my liking but maybe you'll make it work. Either way congrats on your first AG.


----------



## lukiferj (21/4/13)

Just knocked out this one out. Really enjoying these sessionable pale ale mids.


House APA Mid (Cascade/Centennial
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.632
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.037 (°P): 9.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.64 %
Colour (SRM): 5.4 (EBC): 10.6
Bitterness (IBU): 23.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.432 kg Pale Ale Malt (94.49%)
0.100 kg Biscuit (2.75%)
0.100 kg Caramunich I (2.75%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
5.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## winkle (21/4/13)

Recipe: Passionfruit Wit

Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.13 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.86 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 11.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.5 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
0.20 kg Rice Hulls (Briess) (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 2 3.7 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 3 37.0 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4 27.8 % 
1.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 5 18.5 % 
0.20 kg Barley, Flaked (Briess) (3.3 EBC) Grain 6 3.7 % 
8.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 11.8 IBUs 
5.00 g Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 8 - 
15.00 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) [124 Yeast 10 - 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 11 - 
0.50 kg Fruit - Passion fruit (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 12 9.3 % 

Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.40 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 15.81 l of water at 53.3 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccharification Heat to 66.7 C over 15 min 66.7 C 45 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min 
Sparge: Fly sparge with 24.26 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com

Loosely based on Campbells Passionfruit Wit from last swap.


----------



## RdeVjun (21/4/13)

Winkle, IIRC there might be a bottle of a very similar Wit left in your fridge from one of the recent functions at BDH, however mine was on Lime and perhaps past its best by now.
Great recipe BTW, looks the goods and should be rather yum! :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle (21/4/13)

Ta Ralph, the step mash using the HX was a piece of piss, I'll be doing it for all my wheaties from now on.


----------



## Adam Howard (21/4/13)

Recipe: Brownrye
Brewer: Adam
Style: American Brown Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 20.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.30 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 1 82.7 % 
0.30 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 2 5.8 % 
0.22 kg Crystal Light - 45L (Crisp) (45.0 SRM) Grain 3 4.2 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.0 S Grain 4 3.8 % 
0.18 kg Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (60.0 SRM) Grain 5 3.5 % 
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 60. Hop 6 18.4 IBUs 
40.00 g Falconer's Flight [11.40 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 7 12.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Falconer's Flight [11.40 %] - Aroma Stee Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 9 - 
30.00 g Falconer's Flight [11.40 %] - Dry Hop 5. Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 

Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.20 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 16.00 l of water at 72.5 C 67.0 C 60 min  
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 10 min 
Sparge: Fly sparge with 22.21 l water at 75.6 C

Will be no-chilling so I figure it'll work out tasting like around 35-40IBU's which should balance the crystal malts nicely.....then there's that rye thing.


----------



## chefsantos (21/4/13)

style: ESB
Batch size: 23lts

3kg trad malt
1.8kg marris otter
1kg munich II 
15g u.k fuggle 60min
10g cluster 30min
15g cascade 15min
5g u.k fuggle 5min
yeast 1968 london ESB (courtesy of bullsneck)


----------



## tricache (22/4/13)

Throwing this down on ANZAC day...brewing a beer for the diggers

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.040

Estimated FG: 1.010
Estimated Color: 4.6 EBC

Estimated IBU: 21.3 IBU

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU
1.50 kg Coopers Liquid Light Extract (3.5 EBC) Extract 50.00 %
1.50 kg Coopers Liquid Wheat Malt Extract (4.2 EBC) Extract 50.00 %
15.00 gm Nelson [11.50%] (20 min) Hops 11.48 IBU
32.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (10 min) Hops 9.88 IBU
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (0 min) Hops -
2 Pkgs American Ale US05 Yeast-Ale


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/4/13)

*American Amber Ale*

Anzac Day Red Ale

OG - 1052
FG - 1010
ABV - 5.6%
IBU - 29
Color - EBC - 63

Malts

Pale Ale Malt - 66.1%
Munich Light - 8.7%
Cara Munich T1 - 7.7%
Dark Caramalt - 9.6%
Heritage Crystal - 8%

Mash Schedule

Temp 50/62/68/74
Time 10/10/60/20

Hops

Chinook (11.1%AA) 28g - 30mins
Perle (8.5%AA) 14g - 15mins
Centennial (7.2%AA) 21g - steep 20mins at 80c

Yeast

American Ale 1056 - 1.0lt starter

Lest We Forget.


----------



## Phoney (22/4/13)

```
Recipe: Whitbread ESB
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 11.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 42.1 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.00 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         1        87.7 %        
0.25 kg               Biscuit (Dingemans) (22.5 SRM)           Grain         2        4.4 %         
0.25 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (120.0 SRM)   Grain         3        4.4 %         
0.10 kg               Special Roast (50.0 SRM)                 Grain         4        1.8 %         
0.10 kg               Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (19.0 SRM)     Grain         5        1.8 %         
40.00 g               Challenger [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min      Hop           6        32.1 IBUs     
15.00 g               Challenger [7.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min      Hop           7        6.0 IBUs      
15.00 g               Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop           8        4.0 IBUs      
15.00 g               Challenger [7.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min       Hop           9        0.0 IBUs      
15.00 g               Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 0.0  Hop           10       0.0 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Whitbread Ale (Wyeast Labs #1099) [124.2 Yeast         11       -
```


----------



## jyo (22/4/13)

Pratty1 said:


> *American Amber Ale*
> 
> Anzac Day Red Ale
> 
> ...


Have you brewed this before, mate? With 25% crystal and only 29 IBU she'd be a touch sweet for my tastebuds.


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/4/13)

jyo said:


> Have you brewed this before, mate? With 25% crystal and only 29 IBU she'd be a touch sweet for my tastebuds.


Nope, this will be a first. I can move the chinook back to 60 mins and that will lift the Ibu to 38. Would that be a better balance? 

P.s. your photo cracks me up, the photos of that bloke trying to sell that xr falcon....hahahah.


----------



## jyo (22/4/13)

I reckon drop your crystal back to about 10% and leave your IBU the same. 29 IBU with 10% crystal it will be still be balanced towards the malt.

The guy in my profile is me h34r: Jessie!


----------



## krausenhaus (23/4/13)

jyo said:


> it will be still be balanced towards the malt.


Gross.


----------



## jyo (23/4/13)

Gosh darn you, you hop head :lol:


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/4/13)

jyo said:


> The guy in my profile is me h34r: Jessie!


hahaha, no its not. :huh:


----------



## Fish13 (23/4/13)

toying with this at the moment

*Anzac ale*
Australian Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 12.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.550
Total Hops (g): 8.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.4 (EBC): 6.7
Bitterness (IBU): 15.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (58.82%)
0.750 kg Golden Syrup (29.41%)
0.300 kg Flaked Oats (11.76%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
8.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
100.0 g toasted coconut @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 151°F for 60 Minutes.

Fermented at 68°F with coopers yeast


----------



## KingKong (24/4/13)

* ANZAC Pale Ale*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.240
Total Hops (g): 25.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.22 %
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.9
Bitterness (IBU): 30.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.900 kg Pilsner (77.38%)
0.800 kg Dextrose (15.87%)
0.300 kg Wheat Malt (5.95%)
0.040 kg Crystal 80 (0.79%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (10.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Based on AndrewQLD original CPA clone.

The NS puts a nice little N.Z. touch to the brew for ANZAC day and US05 because I intend on repitching from my currently fermenting APA.

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## sponge (24/4/13)

Looking at brewing an english amber of sorts tomorrow.

70% MO (or GP)
10% vienna
5% wheat
5% biscuit (or victory, depends what I have in my stocks)
5% heritage xtal
4% aroma
1% RB

1469 @ 21'C
1.045, 23IBU's (EKG @ Cube)


----------



## bullsneck (24/4/13)

My second long-term aging beer in as many weeks.


*BOAB Russian Imperial Stout*
Imperial Stout

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 20.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.985
Total Hops (g): 133.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.091 (°P): 21.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.023 (°P): 5.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.94 %
Colour (SRM): 42.7 (EBC): 84.1
Bitterness (IBU): 84.6 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 120

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.664 kg Simpsons Marris Otter (70.93%)
1.160 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (14.53%)
0.519 kg Weyermann Caraamber (6.5%)
0.255 kg Simpsons Chocolate Malt (3.19%)
0.255 kg Simpsons Dark Crystal (3.19%)
0.132 kg Simpsons Roasted Barley (1.65%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
3.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.14% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
40.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
30.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.14% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
30.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
7.0 g Chalk (Calcium Carbonate) @ 120 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Sodium Bi-Carbonate @ 120 Minutes (Mash)
5.0 g BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

*Notes*
----------------
http://www.brewersfriend.com/mash-chemistry-and-brewing-water-calculator/?id=XQHX0BX

Added all the malt in. Stirred well. Absolute capacity in the malt pipe. Pump is very slow, but ticking over.

Mash schedule: 55 for 5, 62 for 40, 68 for , 72 for 5, 78 for 10. Boil is 120 minutes.

Stirred mash at 20mins into 62 rest.


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (25/4/13)

After breakfast - an XH Ale.
With a handpump adding a difficulty factor of 8.
(the recipe is in this thread a few times)


----------



## Rowy (25/4/13)

winkle said:


> After breakfast - an XH Ale.
> With a handpump adding a difficulty factor of 8.
> (the recipe is in this thread a few times)


I would have thought the dawn service should have had you half cut by now Perry


----------



## waggastew (25/4/13)

A milestone brewday, just (partial) mashing my 50th brew. Number 1 was a Coopers Pale Ale kit with BE2 and Saaz finishing hops (not a good choice......). Still I did use US-05 instead of the kit yeast and tried to maintain the temp using the wet t-shirt and ice trick.

Today's brew is part of my quest for the perfect American Pale Ale. Its a clone of 21st Amendment's Bitter American. Not very patriotic on Anzac Day, maybe I should rename it the 'ANZUS Treaty'


Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.100
Total Hops (g): 156.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 8.2 (EBC): 16.2
Bitterness (IBU): 41.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
1.500 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (48.39%)
1.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (32.26%)
0.300 kg Munich I (9.68%)
0.150 kg Caramalt (4.84%)
0.150 kg Crystal 40 (4.84%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
28.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
43.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.3 g/L)
45.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.4 g/L)
25.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
3.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


----------



## winkle (25/4/13)

Rowy said:


> I would have thought the dawn service should have had you half cut by now Perry


Ah, went to the Gaythorne RSL dawn service not 2 CER. RSLs bar opens at 10am :blink: (2 CER next year for sure)


----------



## black_labb (25/4/13)

Did a partigyle brew yesterday, first time with the recirculating 1V system. brewed 24L of a Mild and ~9L of what is going to be roughly a belgian barley wine (inspired by Kasteel Donker which is pretty close to a belgian barley wine). Both were cubed.

Basically drew off 17-18L of the "first runnings" (total is about 23L total) into a 19L big W pot and put it onto the big gas burner on the stove and boiled on full until it was down to about 10L. The Gyle mild had 300g golden naked oats, 100g caramunich III and 50g black grain added to the grain bed which and the pump was set to recirculate again with more water to get the full volume.

The gyle should be about 1037ish and the BW about 1085ish.

grain bill was

2.25kg vienna
1.5kg golden promise
1kg galaxy
250g abbey
200g Caramunich III
200g Spec B
200g Brown
150g Melanoidin

the BW got 30g spalt @ 60 and 30g styrians @10

The Mild got 20g summer saaz at 60 and 20g styrians at flame out.

I have some grains and hops I want to get through hence the mix of grains.

I think I'm going to do this again, it is a pretty good way to get a nice easy drinking beer and a big beer that you don't really want to brew 23L of. It doesn't take much extra time just more stuffing around. The BW was finished boiling soon after the mild was cubed.


----------



## Adam Howard (26/4/13)

Recipe: Munich Dunkel
Brewer: Adam 
TYPE: All Grain 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 18.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 21.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.60 kg Borlander Munich Malt (Briess) (10.0 SRM Grain 1 97.6 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SR Grain 2 1.7 % 
0.04 kg Midnight Wheat (Briess) (550.0 SRM) Grain 3 0.7 % 
29.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.80 %] - First Hop 4 18.6 IBUs 
13.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.80 %] - Boil Hop 5 2.6 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Munich Lager II (Wyeast) [124.21 ml] Yeast 6 - 

Mash Schedule: Hochkurz
Total Grain Weight: 5.74 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Maltose Rest Add 21.00 l of water at 68.4 C 63.0 C 30 min 
Dextrinization Re Heat to 70.0 C over 7 min 70.0 C 40 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C 10 min 
Sparge: Fly sparge with 20 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## bradsbrew (26/4/13)

*26 04 13 Session bitter*
Standard/Ordinary Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.280
Total Hops (g): 135.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.040 (°P): 10.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.93 %
Colour (SRM): 7.1 (EBC): 14.0
Bitterness (IBU): 26.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 82
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.100 kg Pale Ale Malt (69.07%)
1.200 kg Vienna (11.67%)
0.800 kg Golden Promise Malt (7.78%)
0.600 kg Munich I (5.84%)
0.300 kg Wheat Malt (2.92%)
0.140 kg Chocolate, Pale (1.36%)
0.140 kg Crystal 120 (1.36%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
60.0 g First Gold Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
75.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)


----------



## manticle (27/4/13)

Tomorrow:

*Type:* All grain
*Size:* 22 liters
*Color:* 8 HCU (~6 SRM) 
*Bitterness: *36 IBU
*OG:* 1.053
*FG:* 1.010
*Alcohol:* 5.6% v/v (4.4% w/w)
*Grain:* 4kg Weyermann Pilsner
1kg Weyermann Vienna
100g Dingemans aromatic
100g Dingemans biscuit
100g Weyermann CaraMunich
*Mash:* 70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/62/68/72/78
TIME: 5/20/40/10/10

2-3 decoctions

*Boil: 90* minutes SG 1.036 32 liters
*Hops:* 20g Saaz (5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Saaz (5% AA, 20 min.)
20g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Saaz (aroma)
10g Tettnanger (aroma)

Mix of saaz pellets and plugs. Probably use the plugs in the later additions.

Re-used Munich lager yeast started at 4, raise to 8, hold at 8, raise to 10 till around 1020 then slowly raise for D-rest, hold for 2 days, slowly drop back to 10 then chill and lager for 2-3 weeks.

Calc sulphate and cal chloride in equal additions to mash and boil. Lactic acid as required.


----------



## iralosavic (27/4/13)

manticle said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> *Type:* All grain
> *Size:* 22 liters
> ...


Looks like a Marzen of sorts. What do you call it, Manticle?


----------



## Nick JD (27/4/13)

manticle said:


> Re-used Munich lager yeast started at 4, raise to 8, hold at 8, raise to 10 till around 1020 then slowly raise for D-rest, hold for 2 days, slowly drop back to 10 then chill and lager for 2-3 weeks.


Is that 2352? Or 2308?

I have a pack of 2352 and was wondering what to expect.


----------



## manticle (27/4/13)

iralosavic said:


> Looks like a Marzen of sorts. What do you call it, Manticle?


Really it's more of a leftovers brew. I have a tiny amount of Vienna, some caramunich I don't use often and a bit of saaz (plugs and pellets) as well as a fermenting Vienna lager with munich lager yeast. 

Couldn't afford new ingredients this week and don't have the right stuff for anything UK. Could do a saison but don't feel like one at the moment and could do a US with german pils base but prefer maris for that.



Nick JD said:


> Is that 2352? Or 2308?
> 
> I have a pack of 2352 and was wondering what to expect.


2308. I used it once last year but can't remember in which brew - I think an Oktoberfest. The vienna lager it is currently in is d-resting but as far as the not ready beer indicates, the yeast is one I'm happy to use again. Obviously I am no chilling the above recipe in order to re-use this yeast.


----------



## Womball (27/4/13)

Made up recipe this morning with ingredients I had on hand.

Whirlpool with Centennial and Citra......Should be interesting. Repitching the 1056 American Ale yeast from a Blonde Ale I'm kegging this afternoon.



Recipe: Citra Me! - APA
Brewer: Colin Wright
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 53.76 l
Post Boil Volume: 45.76 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 42.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 14.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
7.00 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.3 EBC) Grain 3 71.5 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (4.0 Grain 4 20.4 % 
0.50 kg Munich I Malt (Weyermann) (15.0 EBC) Grain 5 5.1 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Medium - (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 Grain 6 3.0 % 
30.00 g Simcoe Hops (pellets 90 gms) [12.20 %] - Hop 7 22.0 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
30.00 g Simcoe Hops (pellets 90 gms) [12.20 %] - Hop 9 10.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial Hops (pellets 90 gms) [11.90 Hop 10 7.1 IBUs 
48.00 g Citra Hops (Pellets 90 grams) [13.50 %] Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Centennial Hops (pellets 90 gms) [11.90 Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Wyeast 1056 - American Ale (Wyeast #WY10 Yeast 13 - 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.80 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 25.53 l of water at 73.2 C 66.7 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 14.64 l of water at 94.9 C 76.0 C 10 min 
Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 23.40l) of 78.5 C water


----------



## GuyQLD (27/4/13)

Just finished cubing this one. Boil off didn't seem as high today although I hit my preboil gravity so I'm concerned she's not as punchy into the cub as it should have been. Should still end up with a half decent brew though.

Did a 55, 64, 72 and 78 rest using water additions. A lot more accurate than trying to hit temps using my gas burner. First time using the brewing salts as well. Pretty happy with the numbers so far but I'll wait till I pitch to see what I ended up with. 

Fermented with that WEst Coast Danster yeast (when I get around to it)

Red IPA
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.550
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.063 (°P): 15.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.19 %
Colour (SRM): 17.2 (EBC): 33.9
Bitterness (IBU): 65.0 (Rager - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
3.200 kg Pale Ale Malt (48.85%)
2.600 kg Munich I (39.69%)
0.400 kg Caraamber (6.11%)
0.300 kg Caraaroma (4.58%)
0.050 kg Carafa I malt (0.76%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
25.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
10.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


----------



## paulmclaren11 (27/4/13)

Just put down a variation of Doc's Yardglass Session - looking forward to tasting this one:

*Yardglass Session Lite* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (°P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
Alcohol (ABV): 3.88 %
Colour (SRM): 5.0 (EBC): 9.9
Bitterness (IBU): 25.2 (Average)

87.5% Maris Otter Malt
12.5% Wheat Malt, Dark

0.5 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Amarillo (10.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Amarillo (10.1% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Aroma - Steeped 20 mins)
0.5 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Aroma - Steeped 20 mins)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Helles (27/4/13)

*Type*_*:*_ All Grain


*Date*_*:*_ 27/04/2013

*Batch Size:* 115.00 L


*Brewer:* mark

*Boil Size*_*:*_ 138.49 L

*Asst Brewer:*

*Boil Time:* 90 min

*Equipment:* My Equipment

*Taste Rating(out of 50):* 35.0

*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 80.00

*Taste Notes:*



*Ingredients*​ 

​ 
Amount

Item

Type

% or IBU

20.00 kg

Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)

Grain

100.00 %

40.00 gm

Northern Brewer [8.90 %] (90 min)

Hops

9.3 IBU

20.00 gm

Warrior [16.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop)

Hops

9.2 IBU

40.00 gm

Chinook [13.00 %] (10 min)

Hops

2.4 IBU

40.00 gm

Chinook [13.00 %] (5 min)

Hops

2.3 IBU

40.00 gm

Cascade [6.80 %] (5 min)

Hops

1.1 IBU

35.00 gm

Chinook [13.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)

Hops

-

35.00 gm

Cascade [6.80 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)

Hops

-

1.00 items

Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min)

Misc



1.50 tsp

Calcium Chloride (Mash 120.0 min)

Misc



1.50 tsp

Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 120.0 min)

Misc



1 Pkgs

American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [Starter 3000 ml]

Yeast-Ale







*Beer Profile*​ 

*Est Original Gravity:* 1.044 SG


*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.045 SG

_*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.011 SG

*Measured Final Gravity:* 1.008 SG

*Estimated Alcohol by Vol*_*:*_ 4.29 %

_*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 4.82 %

_*Bitterness:*_ 24.2 IBU

*Calories*_*:*_ 415 cal/l

_*Est Color:*_ 8.1 EBC

*Color:*

Color 




*Mash Profile*​ 

*Mash Name:* My Mash

*Total Grain Weight:* 20.00 kg

*Sparge Water:* 102.52 L

*Grain Temperature:* 22.2 C

*Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C

*TunTemperature:* 22.2 C

*Adjust Temp for Equipment:* FALSE

*Mash PH:* 5.4 PH



​ 
*My Mash*

Step Time

Name

Description

Step Temp

120 min

Step

Add 56.00 L of water at 73.1 C

67.0 C




fkd up and forgot the 60 min addition but this is what i ended up with 
All hops are home grown except bittering additions of Warrior and N brewer
will be dry hopping with home grown hops looking forward to this one


----------



## NickB (28/4/13)

Back to brewing after a few months off due to moving house and general laziness.

Did a double batch of 'Back-to-it Bitter' yesterday:

OG: 1.045
IBU: 30

6.00 Kg Maris Otter
1.00 Kg Light Crystal

45g EKG @ 90
35g EKG @ 20
30g EKG @ 10
then 2 plugs of EKG into a cube, another 2 plugs into the whirlpool after the cube was drained off, then chilled with my Patented No-Waste chillenator (Recirculating pool water through the immersion chiller!)

Wyeast 1098 British Ale


And today.... My most racist beer to date - 'Happygoodtime Lice Rager':

OG: 1.050
IBU: 38

7.00Kg BB Galaxy
2.00Kg Long Grain Rice (Boiled)

20g Super Pride @ 90
20g Galaxy @ 90

Wyeast 2124 Bohemian Lager


Splitting this batch into 1 cube and one chilled fermenter again.


Cheers!


----------



## Smokomark (28/4/13)

NickB said:


> Back to brewing after a few months off due to moving house and general laziness.
> 
> Did a double batch of 'Back-to-it Bitter' yesterday:



Good to see you back into it after the move Nick.

.


----------



## krausenhaus (28/4/13)

*American Wheat*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 43.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.500
Total Hops (g): 105.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.1
Bitterness (IBU): 21.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Pilsner (47.37%)
4.000 kg Wheat Malt (42.11%)
0.500 kg Carahell (5.26%)
0.500 kg Rice Hulls (5.26%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
30.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.3 g/L)
30.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.7 g/L)

Last one before brewery downtime.. temp controller blown, HLT element tripping the power, connections leaking, fermenting fridge filthy.. shutdown is definitely in order!


----------



## MashPaddler (28/4/13)

First biab brew day in 4 months. Other then having to clean all the gear before and after, it went really smoothly. A safe American iPa, with galaxy and Amarillo. 5kg marris otter, 400g special b, 250g heritage. 72 ibu and 6.2% should keep me going nicely.


----------



## black_labb (28/4/13)

A winter warmer of sorts

4kg golden promise
1kg vienna
200g spec b
200g caramunich III
200g golden naked oats
120g brown
50g black

18g spalter select @60
45g styrians @flame out (cubed, considered 20 mins)
20g pacific gem @ flame out (cubed, considered 20 mins)

105min boil just because I want more malt


I expect about 1065 og and 40 IBU.

1968 ESB


----------



## Cocko (28/4/13)

Cubes are chilling in the great outdoors...

Still gotta clean me kettle yo!

Look like this.



*Fermentables*
*Ingredient*
*Amount*
*%*
*MCU*
*When*
Australian Traditional Ale Malt
10.00 kg
90.9 %
6.2
In Mash/Steeped
Australian Dark Crystal
1.000 kg
9.1 %
20.0
In Mash/Steeped


*Hops*
*Variety*
*Alpha*
*Amount*
*IBU*
*Form*
*When*
US Magnum
12.2 %
20 g
14.7
Loose Pellet Hops
60 Min From End
US Simcoe
13.5 %
20 g
5.9
Loose Pellet Hops
10 Min From End
Mosaic
11.0 %
20 g
4.8
Loose Pellet Hops
10 Min From End
Galaxy
12.3 %
20 g
3.0
Loose Pellet Hops
5 Min From End
US Centennial
8.5 %
10 g
0.0
Loose Pellet Hops
At turn off


*Other Ingredients*
*Ingredient*
*Amount*
*When*


*Yeast*
DCL US-05 (formerly US-56) SafAle



WOW! - it would appear formatting is an issue here.


----------



## pommiebloke (28/4/13)

Just filled two cubes with this, will ferment when my bitter is finished and I've got room in the fermenting fridge.

```
Recipe: Better Red Than Dead
Style: Irish Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
6.20 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)         Grain         1        60.4 %        
2.80 kg               Munich Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC)             Grain         2        27.3 %        
0.56 kg               Carared (39.4 EBC)                       Grain         3        5.5 %         
0.46 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC)   Grain         4        4.5 %         
0.24 kg               Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC)          Grain         5        2.3 %         
86.00 g               Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 45.0 min         Hop           6        18.8 IBUs     
56.00 g               Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop           7        5.4 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [124.21 ml Yeast         8        -
```


----------



## krausenhaus (29/4/13)

Cocko said:


> WOW! - it would appear formatting is an issue here.


Looks like
a
nice rec-
-ipe Cocko

I hope you
got
your
fermenter

clean
mate.


----------



## Cocko (1/5/13)

krausenhaus said:


> Looks like
> a
> nice rec-
> -ipe Cocko
> ...


HAHA!

All is clean and just pitched this bitch on a US05 cake...

Any thoughts on dry hopping hop choice?

I am thinking of going the mosaic as a tester but maybe Galaxy will be best?

Fark formatting; jpegs ftw:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/5/13)

Not Galaxy. Try Citra if u have i. Yob says Mosaic has Citra's dry hopping capabilities, and I've just dry hopped with it, Citra & Cascade.

Galaxy = grass when dry hopped. Fantastic at 10 minutes, but not as good for dry hopping.


----------



## Cocko (1/5/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Not Galaxy. Try Citra if u have i. Yob says Mosaic has Citra's dry hopping capabilities, and I've just dry hopped with it, Citra & Cascade.
> 
> Galaxy = grass when dry hopped. Fantastic at 10 minutes, but not as good for dry hopping.


Thank you sir.

Galaxy is out - just remembered I have made that mistake before too...

What about 80% Simcoe and 20 Mosiac at 1.5g/l?


----------



## stakka82 (1/5/13)

I like dry hopping simcoe, but I vote you do all mosaic and add to the collective wisdom on a hop I haven't tried yet


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/5/13)

Sounds fantastic.

I went 1g/L each with Mosaic,Citra & cascade to insert some aroma on an underdone AIPA.

Smells good, not so underdone. I don't normally dry hop so much, but this beer needed something drastic done.


----------



## Cocko (1/5/13)

Ok, to balance you 2 out..


I am gonna go 30% simcoe and 70% mosaic.. at 1.5g/l

I will also send jyo a picture of my balls.

Thanks for the tips!

:beerbang:


----------



## jyo (1/5/13)

I vote for all mosaic, and send that pic, stat!


----------



## Cocko (1/5/13)

100% mosiac dry is just gay dude!


So, did you you get that pic? Call me.


----------



## krausenhaus (2/5/13)

Cocko said:


> So, did you you get that pic? Call me.


I hope you sent it to his work address!


----------



## jyo (2/5/13)

jyo is bored and after 5 weeks of forced no brewing I am ready to get stuck in. Double batch of AIPA tomorrow night but tonight I'm doing a kit!!!!!

First kit in about 3 years-

Coopers Pale Ale
BE2
500 gms Marris Otter
200gm medium crystal
100gm caramalt
30 gms EKG for 30
30 gms EKG for 1 minute.


----------



## Florian (3/5/13)

Just mashed in my first mash since mid January!

Cascade Pils

4 hours @38, normal mash 61/30 63/30 71/50, 2 hours mash out @76.

Should be ready for sparge and boil tomorrow morning at 07:30 when I wake up. Sparge water is on timer and STC1000 and will be ready at 85 degrees at the same time.

All going well so far!


----------



## winkle (3/5/13)

Florian said:


> Just mashed in my first mash since mid January!
> 
> Cascade Pils
> 
> ...


About friggen time, dude.
Get over here later on and check out a funky French black wheat beer...


----------



## angus_grant (4/5/13)

2nd attempt at Lord Raja Goomba's Lord Nelson Cascading out of this Galaxy pale ale tomorrow morning. Mashing will be around 6:30 and then a breakfast.

Blew my keg of Irish Red Ale before so no beers during brewing as I am saving the keg of Vienna lager for a party later on this month. Also cold-conditioning 1st Lord Nelson attempt which ended up being a mild around 3.5%


----------



## lukiferj (4/5/13)

angus_grant said:


> 2nd attempt at Lord Raja Goomba's Lord Nelson Cascading out of this Galaxy pale ale tomorrow morning. Mashing will be around 6:30 and then a breakfast.
> 
> Blew my keg of Irish Red Ale before so no beers during brewing as I am saving the keg of Vienna lager for a party later on this month. Also cold-conditioning 1st Lord Nelson attempt which ended up being a mild around 3.5%


Good luck. Try mashing lower this time  . Although nothing wrong with a mild.


----------



## jyo (4/5/13)

*Yankee IPA April 2013*
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 12.300
Total Hops (g): 211.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (°P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 7.7 (EBC): 15.2
Bitterness (IBU): 61.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 77
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
8.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (65.04%)
2.400 kg Vienna (19.51%)
1.000 kg Munich II (8.13%)
0.600 kg Caramalt (4.88%)
0.300 kg Acidulated Malt (2.44%)

Hop Bill
----------------
35.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
40.0 g Apollo Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
30.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
23.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)
23.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1335 - British Ale II


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Spiesy (4/5/13)

*Spiesy's AIPA*

26l batch
69% efficiency
7% abv, 46.3IBU, 19.5EBC
BIAB NC

JW Ale 7.6kg
German CaraMunich II 500g
JW Wheat 400g

Simcoe, 25g @ 60mins, 26.4IBU
Centennial, 12g @ 20mins, 6.2IBU
Simcoe, 10g @ 20mins, 6.3IBU
Centennial, 12g @ 10mins, 3.7IBU
Simcoe, 10g @ 10mins, 3.8IBU
Amarillo, 40g cold dry hop for 3-days.

90min mash @ 67 degrees. 60min boil.
Danstar BRY 97 @ 18-degrees.

(Recipe generated with Command + tab)


----------



## lukiferj (4/5/13)

Dark Mild
Mild

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.805
Total Hops (g): 30.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (°P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.73 %
Colour (SRM): 18.7 (EBC): 36.8
Bitterness (IBU): 17.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (78.84%)
0.375 kg Caramunich II (9.86%)
0.150 kg Biscuit (3.94%)
0.125 kg Caraaroma (3.29%)
0.125 kg Chocolate (3.29%)
0.030 kg Roasted Barley (0.79%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)


69°C for 30, 72 for 10. Mashout at 78.

Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## chunckious (4/5/13)

Brewed this one this morning. Smashed my thermometer on the conrete during mash in, had to wing it with the urn as a temp guage.

American Amber Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.861
Total Hops (g): 98.70
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 10.5 (EBC): 20.7
Bitterness (IBU): 29.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 72
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
2.721 kg Maris Otter Malt (70.47%)
0.240 kg Caramunich I (6.22%)
0.240 kg Caravienna (6.22%)
0.160 kg Aromatic Malt (4.14%)
0.160 kg Biscuit (4.14%)
0.160 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (4.14%)
0.160 kg Wheat Malt (4.14%)
0.020 kg Special-B (0.52%)

Hop Bill
----------------
9.9 g Centennial Pellet (10.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
19.7 g Centennial Pellet (10.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
29.6 g Willamette Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
19.7 g Centennial Pellet (10.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
19.7 g Willamette Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## bradsbrew (4/5/13)

Will be doing this on my RDO on monday.



*060513 House Lager- Victoria not so Bitter*
Australian Premium Lager

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 12.600
Total Hops (g): 30.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.03 %
Colour (SRM): 2.9 (EBC): 5.7
Bitterness (IBU): 25.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 82
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
10.000 kg Pilsner (79.37%)
2.000 kg Wheat Malt (15.87%)
0.600 kg Cane Sugar (4.76%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Victoria Pellet (18% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 63°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with


----------



## Florian (4/5/13)

Just mashed in another 11 hour overnight mash, ready for sparge and boil at 8am.

5000g Wey Pale Malt
1000g Wey Munich I
300g Wey Pale Wheat
200g TF Crystal
200g Ding Biscuit

Not quite sure what to do with it though.

Will add some sort of hop product to about 10 or 20 IBU and then either cube as is for a single AIPA a la Argonaise, or dilute down to 40 or even better 60L before cubing for a few low alc APAs, again a al Argonaise.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/5/13)

Florian,

could you tell us more about your overnight mash, reasons, advantages, disadvantages - all thatsort of thing?

Goomba (former Wavell Heights resident)


----------



## yum beer (5/5/13)

Brewed this yesterday whilst slurping down a few Urquell's
Will pitch Thursday(birthday), hence the name. Also a refined version of beer made for my sons 18th Birthday.


*Birthday Lager 2013*
Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (°P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 3.73 %
Colour (SRM): 3.1 (EBC): 6.2
Bitterness (IBU): 31.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

74.75% Pilsner
16.16% Vienna
6.06% Carapils (Dextrine)
3.03% Munich I

0.9 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Northern Brewer (9.6% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (4.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 63°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 10°C with WLP940 - Mexican Lager


----------



## manticle (5/5/13)

Double brewday: dark mild and bumping my pale mild up a notch to enter best bitter territory


----------



## mje1980 (6/5/13)

More mild manticle!? Num num !

I'm doing a special bitter. 

94.1% MO 
3.5% Simpsons med x
2.5% biscuit

First gold @ 30 
Styrian @ 10
Styrian @ 5

Burton ale

1.044
30 IBU


----------



## manticle (6/5/13)

I'm hooked mate.


----------



## lukiferj (6/5/13)

manticle said:


> I'm hooked mate.


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## vykuza (6/5/13)

Finished this brew at an ungodly hour last night after a slow afternoon grinding rust off the front fence:


Emergency IPA (English IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.89 %
Colour (SRM): 9.2 (EBC): 18.1
Bitterness (IBU): 47.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

97.35% Maris Otter Malt
2.65% Crystal 90

1 g/L First Gold (7.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Fuggles (5% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Styrian Golding (4.1% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (5.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Fuggles (5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Styrian Golding (4.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Fuggles (5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Styrian Golding (4.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1187 - Ringwood Ale

Notes: into cube at 1.065 wow


Recipe Generated with BrewMate

Was aiming for 1.060 and got 1.065 - good thing I had a hefty starter ready to go!


----------



## mje1980 (6/5/13)

How do you find the ring wood mate?. Tempted to give it a go but heard its a bit temperamental


----------



## Byran (6/5/13)

I had a bit of a dilemma and needed to get rid of a heap of grain , fast. So yesterday I made an IPA and an English bitter and tonight Im knocking out a pale ale of some description. And tomorrow....maybe a hoppy Pilsner.
Got some mosaic and simcoe off Yob and Im keen to try that tonight.

Cheers mate!


----------



## iralosavic (6/5/13)

I'm working my way up to a big Baltic Porter (9% after bottle dex), via a 5.8% Marzen, followed by a 6.5% Dunkel, all thanks to 833. That's what to do with lager yeast! I'm excited, but no point holding my breath. Even the Marzen will wait until summer.


----------



## Nick JD (7/5/13)

*Cascade and Galaxy APA* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.06 %
Colour (SRM): 5.2 (EBC): 10.3
Bitterness (IBU): 33.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

91.89% Pale Ale Malt
5.41% Cane Sugar
2.7% Victory

0.9 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


55C:10, 63C:15, 67C:45. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mje1980 (7/5/13)

I'm doing an APA as well nick

96.7% MO
3.3% Simpsons medium xtal

Cascade FWH
Hallertau 60
Cascade and Hallertau @ 5 

1.047
36 IBU 

US05


----------



## mje1980 (8/5/13)

Belgian pale mild

86.8% pilz/MO blend
7% d2 syrup
4.2% biscuit
2% spec b

Hallertau 60

1762

1.038
14 IBU 

My last bit of base malts so I thought I'd combine m love of mild with my new appreciation of Belgian ales.


----------



## mje1980 (8/5/13)

Hmm ok, I stumbled upon 20kg of best Munich malt, so maybe I'm not out of base malt after all. I might switch the d2 from the mild with some invert syrup I made a while ago, and use it in a Munich porter. Double brew day hopefully. 

Munich porter

84% best Munich
5% pale choc
4.2% d2
3.4% medium xtal
3.4% black malt

Willamette 60,30,5

1098 or burton ale

1.060
44 IBU


----------



## Dave70 (8/5/13)

Maibock

66% pils
33% Munich II
Maby 1% Carafa or special B for a touch more colour.

Bitter with NB and / or Tettanager.

Using 2001 from my Pilsner. 

23 IBU

About 7%.

This ones going straight to the bottles..


----------



## Florian (8/5/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Florian,
> 
> could you tell us more about your overnight mash, reasons, advantages, disadvantages - all thatsort of thing?
> 
> Goomba (former Wavell Heights resident)


No Probs ex-neighbour.

reason: Wake up on brew day ready to sparge and boil. On an extended Pilsner mash that's about 2-3 hours saved right there (including all ramp up times), meaning that when I do another batch after that I finish way earlier. 

advantage: Depending on when I set up and how long I intend to sleep, I can set the mash schedule accordingly. So if I set up early, 4 hours at room temp, then the 'normal mash steps' (53, 61, 63, 72 or whatever), then another extended mash out for 4 hours max. Means I fill the BM with water, dump the grain in, go to bed, watch TV or whatever, no waiting for liquor to reach strike temp. 
Set up an 8L urn on a timer with an STC 1000 to 85 degrees, and next morning when I wake up to the beep beep beep I can walk down in 'pyjamas', lift the malt pipe, quickly sparge with the water that's ready, start the boil and prepare breakfast. 
So the overnight mash is simply a convenience factor for me, no harm in extending those non crucial mash steps.

Disadvantage: None that I can think of, apart from the initial outlay for the automation, but that was 2.5 years ago so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/5/13)

Florian said:


> No Probs ex-neighbour.
> 
> reason: Wake up on brew day ready to sparge and boil. On an extended Pilsner mash that's about 2-3 hours saved right there (including all ramp up times), meaning that when I do another batch after that I finish way earlier.
> 
> ...



Thanks Florian, so the answer is the BM, rather than it being something good for a single infusion mash. That starts to make more sense. I wonder if it would be possible with single infusion. I know that Pils requires a step mash (well, not 'requires', but it is certainly best practice), but I wonder if it's possible for an ale (need to stock up).

I've been a cold ex-neighbour, but it's pretty nice the last couple of days, 15 degree nights, 18 degree days.

And perfect lager brewing weather.


----------



## stakka82 (8/5/13)

Florian said:


> No Probs ex-neighbour.
> 
> reason: Wake up on brew day ready to sparge and boil. On an extended Pilsner mash that's about 2-3 hours saved right there (including all ramp up times), meaning that when I do another batch after that I finish way earlier.
> 
> ...


I am about to do my 3rd BM brew, and am totally going to try this. You don't find any loss of body doing this?


----------



## lael (8/5/13)

Florian said:


> No Probs ex-neighbour.
> 
> reason: Wake up on brew day ready to sparge and boil. On an extended Pilsner mash that's about 2-3 hours saved right there (including all ramp up times), meaning that when I do another batch after that I finish way earlier.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I was wondering about programming Matho's controller to have a count-down to mashing, but I guess you set a really long mash-in and then let it run from there? I guess this is pretty similar to doing an acid rest?


----------



## Florian (8/5/13)

stakka82 said:


> I am about to do my 3rd BM brew, and am totally going to try this. You don't find any loss of body doing this?


Not that I can tell from previous attempts, never noticed any abnormalities, but will keep an closer eye this time around. Just pitched the yeast on one of those cubes today.



lael said:


> That's awesome! I was wondering about programming Matho's controller to have a count-down to mashing, but I guess you set a really long mash-in and then let it run from there? I guess this is pretty similar to doing an acid rest?


Same as a countdown really (as your grain would still have to sit in the water during that time), set your first step to 10 degrees or anything colder than your actual water temp. I'm doing it below acid rest temps as I don't necessarily want an acid rest (beer dependant), just the convenience of a split brew day.

The other step to extend is the mash out. Gotta say I thought the wort was clear on normal mashes, but it even get's clearer with a four hour recirculating mash out.

If you'd do a single infusion then I can't see any harm in extending that, but I usually do several sacch steps so don't want to mess around with them.


----------



## sponge (9/5/13)

Woke up feeling crook so got this down today as my medicine.

English red

70% GP
10% munich
5% heritage xtal
5% wheat
5% victory
4% aroma
1% midnight wheat

1469

1.052, 25IBU's styrians @ cube


----------



## Econwatson (9/5/13)

I've got Warra48's AIPA in the cube.

My losses are still too high, perhaps to do with brewing outside. But I got the OG, pretty much cock on, a first!

Will ferment with US-05


----------



## thylacine (9/5/13)

1) Schwarztbier: Chocolate Cream, 56% Munich II

2) Rye Lager: 15% Rye, 15% Munich


----------



## JDW81 (9/5/13)

Cider:

20L apple juice, cinnamon, cloves and nutmeg. Fermented with 4766.


----------



## vykuza (9/5/13)

mje1980 said:


> How do you find the ring wood mate?. Tempted to give it a go but heard its a bit temperamental



First time I've tried it. It took ages to get moving (even with a big starter). Smells ok fermenting, very malty - but it's early days yet!


----------



## sponge (10/5/13)

sponge said:


> Woke up feeling crook so got this down today as my medicine.
> 
> English red
> 
> ...


Still feeling crook so have decided upon a stout today.

A bigger beer based on 4 shades of stout with what I have on hand.

40% MO
40% GP
5% choc
5% amber
5% carafa I
3% RB
2% xtal

1.058
30IBU's chinook @ FWH

1469


----------



## Nibbo (10/5/13)

Brewing tonight for the first time in months...Spent the last week sorting out the shed so i can get my groove back.

A mongrel pale ale type
Using some:
Pilsner malt - Wanted to use BB Galaxy but don't have enough...still might use whats left.
Caramel Pilsner malt
Extra Special
Carapils

Warrior
N/Sav
Cascade

And deciding either the San Diego Super Yeast or the English Dry of the White LAbs Variety.


----------



## yankinoz (10/5/13)

[SIZE=12pt]UNAMERICAN AMBER ALE[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Basically a variation on a previous recipe that many people liked. The aim is to come down on the malty side, using European specialty malts and a European-style base malt, hence the name. Where previously I used 120L crystal, I subbed Special B. Then I used all Mt Hood for flavour and aroma, but wanted a hint of citrus this time. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Partial mash, partial boil (16 L kettle)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]BIAB mashed in 9L of water at 68 C: for 80 minutes at an estimated pH of 5.38.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]JW Vienna – 1900 g[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Bestmalz melanoidin – 500g [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Dingemann Special B – 300g[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Home roasted JW wheat – 200g[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Dunk sparged with 6L water with two drops of lactic acid at 80 C[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Mashed out at 77.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Mash efficiency 78%[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Boil 75 minutes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]9 g Magnum hops at –60 13 IBUs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]950g Briess Golden DME at -21[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]36 g Mt Hood and 3g Cascade at -18, 11 IBUs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1 tab hydrated Whirlfloc at -5 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]20 g Mt Hood and 5g Cascade at 0[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Danstar Nottingham yeast. Original plan called for Wyeast 1272, but it was out of stock.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Topped volume at knockout with cold sanitised water to 13 L, then chilled.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Final volume in fermenter 23 L.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]OG 1.043[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Started fermentation at 14 C. Three days in, at a steady temperature of 18 C, CO2 producing fermentation is largely done, and a two-inch krausen has fallen back.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## Smokomark (11/5/13)

First run on the new system today. Just about to add my 15 min hops.


4 x 22lt cubes all cube hopped. Will also dry hop with 1/2 cube addition

100g Amarillo 

150g Simcoe

200g cascade

120g Hersbrucker




BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 88 lt base IPA 11may13
Brewer: smokomark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 109.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 94.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 88.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 88.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 9.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 5.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 76.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 

20.64 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 84.5 % 
0.90 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4 3.7 % 
0.88 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5 3.6 % 
0.87 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 3.6 % 
0.84 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 7 3.4 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 8  1.2 % 
37.38 g Magnum [12.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 5.9 IBUs 
18.60 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 10 - 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 24.44 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 73.31 l of water at 69.8 C 64.4 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 61.66 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Yob (11/5/13)

shit man!! what time did you mash in?


----------



## Smokomark (11/5/13)

About 630 ish. Set the timer for 330am to heat the HLT.

I'll will be all washed up and packed away by 10am with 4 cubes in the pool.


----------



## PeteQ (11/5/13)

These victoria's secret hops smell awesome! I'm currently half way through the boil with this little guy.

Aroma hops will be cubed

*Victoria Bitter* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 7.4 (EBC): 14.6
Bitterness (IBU): 54.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

60% Pale Malt
25% Wheat Malt
10% Munich I
5% Caramunich I

0.9 g/L Victoria's Secret (17.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
3.8 g/L Victoria's Secret (17.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1.2 g/L Victoria's Secret (17.2% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop)

0.1 g/L Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Danstar BRY-97


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## lukiferj (11/5/13)

Just waiting for strike water to heat up on this. looking forward to tasting some Mosaic hops.


Mosaic IPA Recipe
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.650
Total Hops (g): 80.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.96 %
Colour (SRM): 8.3 (EBC): 16.4
Bitterness (IBU): 53.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Pilsner (88.5%)
0.350 kg Caramunich III (6.19%)
0.300 kg Dextrose (5.31%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Mash out at 78°C

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Rowy (11/5/13)

lukiferj said:


> Just waiting for strike water to heat up on this. looking forward to tasting some Mosaic hops.
> 
> 
> Mosaic IPA Recipe
> ...


You must like pilsner malt! Interested in how this turns out. Will even swap you a bottle of my mosaic.


----------



## lukiferj (11/5/13)

Sounds like a deal Rowy! Keen for any kind of feedback


----------



## bullsneck (12/5/13)

Brewed a Pale Ale this fine day, then capped the session off with bottling my RIS.

23L, 1.047, 38 IBU

85% Pils
9% Munich
6% Carahell

28g Cascade @ 60
40g Riwaka @ 20
40g Riwaka @ Whirlpool
20g Riwaka to be dry hopped

Trying out San Diego Super Yeast for the first time, too. 

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## NickB (13/5/13)

So, with thoughts of 'what's the worst that can happen' in my head, I doughed in this half an hour ago....


Red Lentil Red Ale

(Irish Red Ale)


8.00 Kg BB Ale
2.00 Kg Red Split Lentils (Boiled 30 mins)
500g Simpsons Naked Golden Oats
100g CaraFa T2
100g Black

Boil lentils then cool to 70c. Add 2Kg. Grain for a cereal mash. Add to main mash tun and dough in rest of recipe. Mash 66C for 90 mins.

Hops
UK Boadicea (6.1%) 50g @ 90
UK Boadicea (6.1%) 30g @ 10

Drain to 2 cubes and then ferment with Wyeast 1098 @ 19C


Fingers crossed!


----------



## rbtmc (13/5/13)

Lentil beer...

Could be the next big thing :lol:


----------



## NickB (13/5/13)

My research on the subject, bought up very little info. Which either tells me it doesn't work, or the results are sub-par. That being said, most things I read we're about people trying to malt Lentils. I'm using it as an adjunct....

So yep, why not! Been meaning to brew this for a while.... Today is the day!


----------



## Rowy (13/5/13)

NickB said:


> My research on the subject, bought up very little info. Which either tells me it doesn't work, or the results are sub-par. That being said, most things I read we're about people trying to malt Lentils. I'm using it as an adjunct....
> So yep, why not! Been meaning to brew this for a while.... Today is the day!


Oh dear..........


----------



## lukiferj (13/5/13)

NickB said:


> So, with thoughts of 'what's the worst that can happen' in my head, I doughed in this half an hour ago....
> 
> 
> Red Lentil Red Ale
> ...


Hippy


----------



## NickB (13/5/13)

And....? Screw you all!! I will be sitting here in a few weeks, enjoying my Red Lentil Red Ale, farting my Lentily-Beery Farts to my hearts content, while you're all drinking something mainstream...... h34r:


----------



## TidalPete (13/5/13)

NickB said:


> And....? Screw you all!! I will be sitting here in a few weeks, enjoying my Red Lentil Red Ale, farting my Lentily-Beery Farts to my hearts content, while you're all drinking something mainstream...... h34r:


Good luck with it Nickster. :super:


----------



## seamad (13/5/13)




----------



## tricache (13/5/13)

NickB said:


> And....? Screw you all!! I will be sitting here in a few weeks, enjoying my Red Lentil Red Ale, farting my Lentily-Beery Farts to my hearts content, while you're all drinking something mainstream...... h34r:


The boring fear the brave


----------



## NickB (13/5/13)

Well, I'm inspired. Next up, is a McDonalds Lager. Fo Shiz.


----------



## tanukibrewer (13/5/13)

Brewed a DIPA yesterday.45L into fermenter at 1072, wyeast 1272.
Used
6kg pale ale
4kg pils
1kg Vienna
1kg Wheat
340g of hops.cascade, centenial,amarillo, nelson sauvin and the kitchen sink
Yes I am brewing off the back of my trailer


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/5/13)

I'm just starting to ramp up the boil for this:

*München-Wien Mischling Bier*
(Munich Helles x Vienna Lager)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.100
Total Hops (g): 30.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 7.1 (EBC): 13.9
Bitterness (IBU): 21.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.000 kg Munich I (39.22%)
2.000 kg Vienna (39.22%)
0.800 kg Pilsner (15.69%)
0.300 kg Carared (5.88%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Sylva Pellet (6.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Sylva Pellet (6.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Saflager S-23


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## NickB (13/5/13)

Ended up with1.052 to the cube, so underestimated the extraction from the Lentils by at least 10 points. Average 85% on my system, so looking like 25% from the cereal mashed lentils.....


Cheers!


----------



## Samuel Adams (13/5/13)

NickB said:


> Well, I'm inspired. Next up, is a McDonalds Lager. Fo Shiz.


Mikkeller beat you to it...


----------



## NickB (13/5/13)

Brewing batch 2 for the day. A single of CWP Lager.

4.00Kg BB Pale
3.00Kg Munich

Topaz @ 90 and 10 to 29 IBU

Ferment out and then dilute into 2 kegs....

Cheers


----------



## NickB (13/5/13)

Brewing batch 2 for the day. A single of CWP Lager.

4.00Kg BB Pale
3.00Kg Munich

Topaz @ 90 and 10 to 29 IBU

Ferment out and then dilute into 2 kegs....

Cheers


----------



## The Village Idiot (13/5/13)

sponge said:


> Still feeling crook so have decided upon a stout today.
> 
> A bigger beer based on 4 shades of stout with what I have on hand.
> 
> ...


Big night Saturday??? Did you use the new purchase??


----------



## jyo (13/5/13)

Awesome! Make sure you update on this, mate.



NickB said:


> Ended up with1.052 to the cube, so underestimated the extraction from the Lentils by at least 10 points. Average 85% on my system, so looking like 25% from the cereal mashed lentils.....
> 
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Phoney (13/5/13)

Chocolate oatmeal porter:

21L batch
OG 1.057
FG 1.016
ABV 5.4%
IBU 34.1

75.6% M.O
8.3% Flaked Oats
6.3% Dark Crystal
5.7% Chocolate malt
4.1% black patent

14g Magnum 14% @60g
28g Wilamette 5.5% @20

36g Cocoa powder @60

Wyeast 1099 Whitbread


----------



## winkle (14/5/13)

Bah, somebody has used almost all my grain :mellow:
Now my brewing shedule is knackered until resupply, however I do have enough for brewing this Triple/AIPA.

*Hogshead Dobbelen IPA Tripel *
Style: Belgian Tripel hybrid
TYPE: All Grain
Recipe Specifications --------------------------
Boil Size: 25.27 l Post
Boil Volume: 22.71 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.085 SG
Estimated Color: 9.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 53.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 86.1 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Ingredients: ------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 76.9 %
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 7.7 %
1.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 3 15.4 %
35.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 60. Hop 4 45.8 IBUs
10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 20. Hop 5 7.9 IBUs
0.25 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 - 27.00 g
Bobek [5.25 %] - Aroma Steep 5.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) [12 Yeast 8 -
1.06 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 9 - 10.00 g
Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Day Hop 10 0.0 IBUs
Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg ----------------------------
Mash In Add 14.34 l of water at 73.1 C 66.7 C 60 min
Sparge: Batch sparge with 4 steps (Drain mash tun, , 5.79l, 5.79l, 5.79l) of 75.6 C water

Should end up a sensible sessionable 10% 
( whatdoyareckon Ralph  )


----------



## NickB (14/5/13)

Needs about another 200g hops Perry....


----------



## Proffs (14/5/13)

Put down a hoppy version of the stone & wood recipe on Saturday.

1.5kg light LME
1.5kg wheat malt extract
500g dextrose

5L boil with 20g galaxy @ 15
15g galaxy @ 5
20g galaxy, 20g citra, 20g Amarillo @ flameout

Pitched to 23L with rehydrated US-05 @ 21*

Expected IBU 20.4, not considering chill method.

Plan to dry hop 60g citra @ around day 6


----------



## paulmclaren11 (18/5/13)

Mashing this at the moment. Based on a recipe I last did which I think was my best beer to date. Using Pils malt as the base to compare the difference. Spewing the keg of the first version is about to blow...

American Pale Ale v2 - 18 lts
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 8.1 (EBC): 15.9
Bitterness (IBU): 39.1 (Average)

92.5% Pilsner
7.5% Caramunich II

0.3 g/L Magnum (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Citra (14.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Citra (14.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Citra (14.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.8 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes
Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05


----------



## lukiferj (18/5/13)

Halfway through the boil on this


Big J Rye PA II
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.835
Total Hops (g): 100.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 15.0 (EBC): 29.6
Bitterness (IBU): 64.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.100 kg Pale Ale Malt (87.4%)
0.350 kg Rye Malt (6%)
0.325 kg Caraaroma (5.57%)
0.060 kg Chocolate (1.03%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
66°C for 90 Minutes.
72 for 10
Mashout at 78

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## vykuza (18/5/13)

mje1980 said:


> How do you find the ring wood mate?. Tempted to give it a go but heard its a bit temperamental


This is now crash chilling. Out of the fermenter, the yeast has thrown some nice mild "englishy" esters tending to fruit, reminds me of 1084 fermented at warmer temps. It was a HUGE diacetyl bomb, a taste at about 5 points from terminal gravity and I thought I'd slipped a nip of cheap "butterscotch" schnapps into the glass. Upped the temp to 22 for a few days and it cleaned it up without hassle.


Got 73% apparent attenuation, aerated with fishtank pump and stone.

Good balance of malt and hoppiness - nice flavour profile. It was slow, and has that diacetyl explosion, but it's different enough from 1.084 to be worth a try. Would be tops in a stout I think. I'm going to throw a strong ale on the cake.


----------



## RdeVjun (19/5/13)

winkle said:


> *Hogshead Dobbelen IPA Tripel *
> Style: Belgian Tripel hybrid
> <snip>
> Sparge: Batch sparge with 4 steps (Drain mash tun, , 5.79l, 5.79l, 5.79l) of 75.6 C water
> ...


Holy hell winkle, that's huge- at the very least it should prove quite useful for euthanasing the last recalcitrant revellers at any party! :icon_drunk: Steel yourself for the painful visages of death warmed up the next morning though, with hangovers rooted deep in the foul pits of Hades!


----------



## brettprevans (19/5/13)

winkle said:


> Bah, somebody has used almost all my grain :mellow:
> Now my brewing shedule is knackered until resupply, however I do have enough for brewing this Triple/AIPA.
> 
> *Hogshead Dobbelen IPA Tripel *
> ...


ive got a US version of ur aswag stout conditioning atm, so I might do a double of the above as wellbut maybe sub the pale malt for pils. And ill figure out something else to use instad of bobek. 

Cherrs for another interesting idea perry.


----------



## brettprevans (19/5/13)

lukiferj said:


> Halfway through the boil on this
> 
> 
> Big J Rye PA II
> ...


personally id be upping the rye to 10-15% if you want to call it a rye beer. And of course I recon youd be happy with the result. Ive foind that % is magic in pales, IPAs etc with out it being overpowered. Esp if your using a lot of hops. The hop resin and viscose rye match so well.


----------



## The Village Idiot (19/5/13)

Last minute decision, sold the Esky MT so 2nd BIAB, an easy drinking Mild.

Not great efficiency????


Mild Brown
Southern English Brown Ale (BIAB)
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23
Total Grain (kg): 4.040
Total Hops (g): 34.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (°P): 9.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.54 %
Colour (SRM): 14.7 (EBC): 29.0
Bitterness (IBU):  23.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 66
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
Grain Bill
----------------
3.600 kg Ale Malt (JWM Trad) (89.11%)
0.350 kg Heritage Crystal (Simpsons) (8.66%)
0.060 kg Chocolate (Grants) (1.49%)
0.030 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (0.74%)
Hop Bill
----------------
22.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
12.0 g Challenger Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 68°C for 75 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale(Maybe S04)

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Nick JD (19/5/13)

*Triple Nobel Lager* (German Pilsner (Pils))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 5.0 (EBC): 9.8
Bitterness (IBU): 23.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

96.95% Weyermann Pilsner
1.66% Carabohemian
1.39% Acidulated Malt

0.2 g/L Hallertau Aroma (7.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Hersbrucker (6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L T45 Saaz (8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Hallertau Aroma (7.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Hersbrucker (6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L T45 Saaz (8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


55C:10, 62C:15, 67C:45. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 12°C with Wyeast 2352PC - Munich Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle (19/5/13)

Somehow fucked up my best bitter and dark mild from last week (think I oxidised the starter - tasted bad and I tipped both of them) so re-brew today.


----------



## Yob (19/5/13)

Ouch


----------



## bradsbrew (19/5/13)

Found a few grain bugs amongst some sacks of grain a decided to use them up in a nice Foreign Stout. Was going to do it today but I have not any Black patent, can't be assed either.

*Grain Bug Stout*
Foreign Extra Stout
*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 15.000
Total Hops (g): 120.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 34.3 (EBC): 67.6
Bitterness (IBU): 31.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.700 kg Vienna (44.67%)
5.200 kg Pilsner (34.67%)
1.000 kg Flaked Oats (6.67%)
1.000 kg Roasted Barley (6.67%)
0.500 kg Chocolate, Pale (3.33%)
0.300 kg Black Patent (2%)
0.300 kg Crystal 90 (2%)
*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Victoria Pellet (18% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
40.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
40.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
*Misc Bill*
----------------
Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (19/5/13)

RdeVjun said:


> Holy hell winkle, that's huge- at the very least it should prove quite useful for euthanasing the last recalcitrant revellers at any party! :icon_drunk: Steel yourself for the painful visages of death warmed up the next morning though, with hangovers rooted deep in the foul pits of Hades!


  I got side tracked by a bunch of beers last nite so the brewing will happen mid week. The beer should be on tap for your next visit


----------



## manticle (19/5/13)

Yob said:


> Ouch


Was going to enter both into next week's MB British ales. Doesn't look like I'll make it in time but at least I should have some nice sessionable beer on the go for a bit.


----------



## KingKong (19/5/13)

Following Manticles trend and just filling the pot up for this.


*Dark Mild*
Mild

My attempt at adjusting Manticles recipe to work with my BIAB system.

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.460
Total Hops (g): 39.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.75 %
Colour (SRM): 19.4 (EBC): 38.2
Bitterness (IBU): 25.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Simpsons Maris Otter Malt (82.42%)
0.350 kg Simpsons Heritage Crystal 70-80L (6.41%)
0.210 kg Dingemans Aromatic Malt (3.85%)
0.210 kg Dingemans Biscuit or Briess Victory (3.85%)
0.150 kg Simpsons Chocolate (2.75%)
0.040 kg Simpsons Roasted Barley (0.73%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
14.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Stepped Infusion at 69°C for 40 Minutes and 78°C for 10 minutes.

Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

Some of the malt may have been subbed for what was available.


----------



## Judanero (19/5/13)

Must of been a day for Dark milds.... Brewed this today:

Dapper Tailor 

2.4Kg Maris Otter floor malted
600g Carared
400g Golden naked oats
203g Carapils
200g Pale chocolate
80g Chocolate wheat

32g Fuggles @ 40 mins
32g Styrian goldings @ flameout
25g Hersbrucker (homegrown flowers) @ flameout
Brewbrite @ flameout
1 tsp wyeast yeast nutrient @ flameout

Mash in 54 for ten, 70 for 40,78 for ten

90 min boil, No chilling in 20L jerry at the moment

OG-1.042 Am making a starter of washed 1469 at the moment


----------



## lukiferj (20/5/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> personally id be upping the rye to 10-15% if you want to call it a rye beer. And of course I recon youd be happy with the result. Ive foind that % is magic in pales, IPAs etc with out it being overpowered. Esp if your using a lot of hops. The hop resin and viscose rye match so well.


Cheers cm2. Loosely based around a couple of clone recipes I found for Sierra Nevada Ruthless Rye. Will see how this one tastes and up the Rye for another one to compare.


----------



## NickB (20/5/13)

Cut my damn finger cooking last night, so off to the doctor I go. While there, the water heated in preparation for this... Mashing now....

Hoptamination IIPA

Targets
Gravity Before Boil: 1.056 SG (14.8 Brix)
Original Gravity: 1.070 SG (18.2 Brix)
Final Gravity: 1.017 SG (9.9 Brix)
Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 42.00 l
Volume Of Finished Beer: 40L
76.4 IBU

6.000 kg of Australian BB Traditional Ale
6.000 kg of German Munich Malt
800 g of US Victory Malt
450 g of UK Light Crystal
100 g of Australian Dark Crystal


10 g of US Bravo (90 Min From End)
20 g of US Bravo (20 Min From End)
20 g of US Summit (20 Min From End)
20 g of US Cascade (20 Min From End)
30 g of US Cascade (10 Min From End)
30 g of US Summit (10 Min From End)
30 g of US Bravo (10 Min From End)
40 g of US Cascade (5 Min From End)
40 g of US Summit (5 Min From End)
40 g of US Mount Hood (5 Min From End)
50 g of US Cascade (1 Min From End)
50 g of US Summit (1 Min From End)
50 g of US Mount Hood (1 Min From End)

Wyeast 1272 @ 18C


----------



## tricache (20/5/13)

I suspect the extra "I" is for Insane  that is a lot of hops!!


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/5/13)

100% Vienna APA

OG - 1.050
ABV - 5%
IBU - 36
EBC - 16

IBU/OG Ratio = 0.720

Malt

5kg - Vienna Malt German

Hops

Simcoe 21g for 60mins
Citra 21g for 15mins
Citra 35g - Steeped at 80c for 20mins

Mash Profile

Time MI/10/10/45/30
Temp 25/55/62/68/74

Yeast - Wyeast 1.2 litre starter 1056

Ferment at 18C - 4 days primary, 5 days secondary, cold chill 5 days @ 4c


----------



## NickB (20/5/13)

Gotta use up some hop stocks.... And its not the most I've used.... From memory I once did a double batch with 550g in the boil, and another 100g or so dry hopped. I also distinctly remember one of the kegs having a dodgy poppet, and leaking the entire 19L of hoppy goodness into the keg freezer......


----------



## NickB (20/5/13)

So, 1.062 pre-boil. She's gonna be a Biggun'!


----------



## Frag_Dog (20/5/13)

Brewed this on Sunday. First use of a home made hopstopper clone. Worked very well, extremely clear wort running into the fermenters.

Stocking up for Orgin - GO QLD!

55 - BCS - Special/Best/Premium Bitter (D) 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 
Type: All Grain Date: 5/09/2011 
Batch Size (fermenter): 44.00 l Brewer: Frag_Dog
Boil Size: 64.00 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My 70L Boiler Brewery (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 52.00 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 40.00 l Est Mash Efficiency 79.5 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Single Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0 
Taste Notes: 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
8.35 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 88.4 % 
0.44 kg Aromatic Malt - (Dingemans) (51.2 EBC) Grain 3 4.7 % 
0.44 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC) Grain 4 4.7 % 
0.22 kg Special Roast (100.0 EBC) Grain 5 2.3 % 
80.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 24.6 IBUs 
30.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.40 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 5.6 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
30.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.40 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 9 0.4 IBUs 
1.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) [23.66 ml] Yeast 10 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 30.6 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 17.8 EBC


----------



## NickB (20/5/13)

1.078 OG. Achi-WaWa! Gonna be Biiiig. Can't wait to taste!!


----------



## Phoney (20/5/13)

Recipe: Direwolf IPA
Style: Imperial IPA


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.069 SG
Estimated Color: 17.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 97.9 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------
Amt  Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 75.3 % 
0.75 kg Rye Malt (4.7 SRM) Grain 2 11.3 % 
0.50 kg Caraaroma (150.0 SRM) Grain 3 7.5 % 
0.04 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 4 0.6 % 
28.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 5 40.9 IBUs 
0.35 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 6 5.3 % 
14.00 g Apollo [17.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 7 18.7 IBUs 
14.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 8 14.3 IBUs 
28.00 g Apollo [17.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 24.1 IBUs 
14.00 g Apollo [17.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
14.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 12 - 
28.00 g Apollo [17.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
28.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 


Damnit, does anyone know the easiest way to copy pasta recipes from Beersmith 2? I'm viewing in plain text, but if I add anymore to the above it stuffs up the formatting.


----------



## djar007 (22/5/13)

Just put my Kolsch in the fermenter. Now starting on my ipa. Long night ahead. Time for a beer I think.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/5/13)

djar007 said:


> Just put my Kolsch in the fermenter. Now starting on my ipa. Long night ahead. Time for a beer I think.


djar007,

Im planning a kolsch for my 50th brew and am interested to know what your recipe/mash/yeast/ferment is for that style? Care to share.


----------



## awall (24/5/13)

Finished this Simcoe pale ale tonight. Just pitched a rehydrated pack of Danstar BRY-97. I was aiming for 12L in the fermenter. Brewmate gave me an og of 1.051 with 70% efficiency. I got 1.049 with about 12.5L in the fermenter, so I'm pretty happy with that.

2.4kg pale malt
0.2kg crystal 60
0.25kg flaked oats

10g simcoe @ 60min(all 12.2% aa)
10g simcoe @ 10min
10g simcoe @ 5min
10g simcoe @ 0min

I'll dry hop with some more simcoe in a week or two.


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/5/13)

```
Recipe: 26 - Two Bob's Pale Ale

Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 12.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.1 IBUs
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.50 kg               Ale ( MEU Au )  (5.9 EBC)                Grain         1        70.0 %        
1.00 kg               Wheat Malt ( AUS )  (4.0 EBC)            Grain         2        20.0 %        
0.50 kg               Amber Malt (43.3 EBC)                    Grain         3        10.0 % 
       
14.00 g               Simcoe [12.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           4        20.0 IBUs     
21.00 g               Citra [11.10 %] - Boil 15.0 min          Hop           5        13.1 IBUs     
35.00 g               Citra [11.10 %] - Aroma Steep 20.0 min   Hop           6        0.0 IBUs 
     
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         7        -             


Mash Schedule: Full Body Beer
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Name                 Description                   Step Temperatu Step Time     
Mash In              Add 27.50 l of water and heat 20.0 C         0 min         
Protien Rest         Heat to 50.0 C over 25 min    50.0 C         10 min        
Saccharification     Heat to 68.0 C over 15 min    68.0 C         45 min        
B-Amylase            Heat to 74.0 C over 10 min    74.0 C         30 min        
Mash Out             Heat to 78.0 C over 4 min     78.0 C         15 min        

Sparge: Fly sparge with 6.15 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------

Rehydrated 2 packets of US-05 with 200mls sterile water at 25c for 20 mins, then stir plate for 30 mins.
```


----------



## lukiferj (26/5/13)

Something light and drinkable for SWMBOs teacher type friends. A fail ale to celebrate the end of the school term.

Fail Ale
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.575
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 5.6 (EBC): 11.0
Bitterness (IBU): 47.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.346 kg Pilsner (94.99%)
0.229 kg Caramunich I (5.01%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

66°C for 90 Minutes.
72°C for 10 Minutes.
Mash out at 78°C.

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## seamad (26/5/13)

Mild ale
GP 75%
Heritage Xtal 14%
Choc wheat 5% ( out of pale choc)
Biscuit 5%
Carafa II 1%

OG 1035
Styrian @ 60 and 1g/l in cube to total IBU 13
1968
68/30, 72/15, 78/10.


----------



## Nick JD (26/5/13)

*Citra and Simcoe IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (°P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 6.61 %
Colour (SRM): 9.4 (EBC): 18.6
Bitterness (IBU): 56.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

88.61% Pale Ale Malt
6.33% Dextrose
5.06% Caramunich III

2.9 g/L Citra (14% Alpha) @ -5 Minutes (Boil)
2.9 g/L Simcoe (13.5% Alpha) @ -5 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 2 Days (Dry Hop)
1.1 g/L Simcoe (13.5% Alpha) @ 2 Days (Dry Hop)


55C:10, 62C:15, 67C:45. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 17°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Byran (26/5/13)

I just made a Hefeweizen with 50/50 Weyerman pils and wheat.
I ran out of Saaz, opps thought I had some until I was boiling my wort....... So I hopped with Mosaic. Im keen to see how it goes......... Got some WLP 351 which I find has a tart finish.
Anyone else found that or do I have a lacto infection in my starter.......


----------



## waggastew (26/5/13)

Partial Mash clone of Three Floyd's Zombie Dust. Lots of Citra..............

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.050
Total Hops (g): 218.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.063 (°P): 15.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.19 %
Colour (SRM): 9.3 (EBC): 18.3
Bitterness (IBU): 63.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Extra Light (49.38%)
1.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (24.69%)
0.450 kg Munich I (11.11%)
0.200 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (4.94%)
0.200 kg Crystal 60 (4.94%)
0.200 kg Melanoidin (4.94%)

Hop Bill
----------------
21.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (First Wort) (1.1 g/L)
28.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
28.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
28.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
28.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
85.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (4.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
2.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safeale S-04


----------



## lukiferj (26/5/13)

waggastew said:


> Partial Mash clone of Three Floyd's Zombie Dust. Lots of Citra..............
> 
> Recipe Specs
> ----------------
> Total Hops (g): 218.00


 :blink: 

So about 7 hours for me to get to your place. Let me know when I should leave :lol:


----------



## djar007 (27/5/13)

Pratty1 said:


> djar007,
> 
> Im planning a kolsch for my 50th brew and am interested to know what your recipe/mash/yeast/ferment is for that style? Care to share.


No worries Pratty. Fermenting at 15.5 degrees. Climbing out of the fermenter. 




_Halls Of Justice Kolsch_

_Kölsch_

*Type:* All Grain

*Date:* 20/05/2013

*Batch Size (fermenter):* 22.00 l

*Brewer:* dave jarrett

*Boil Size:* 31.03 l

*Asst Brewer:*

*Boil Time:* 60 min

*Equipment:* Electric Urn (10 Gal/40 L) - BIAB

*End of Boil Volume* 26.19 l

*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 70.00 %

*Final Bottling Volume:* 20.60 l

*Est Mash Efficiency* 80.1 %

*Fermentation:* Koelsch (Kolsch), Two Stage

*Taste Rating(out of 50):* 30.0

*Taste Notes:*

*Ingredients*​ 

​ 
*Ingredients*

*Amt*

*Name*

*Type*

*#*

*%/IBU*

3.51 kg

Kolsch (7.5 EBC)

Grain

1

71.7 %

1.39 kg

Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)

Grain

2

28.3 %

51.30 g

Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min

Hop

3

25.4 IBUs

1.16 Items

Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)

Fining

4

-

1.0 pkg

Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [124.21 ml]

Yeast

5

-


*Beer Profile*​ 

*Est Original Gravity:* 1.049 SG

*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.046 SG

_*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.013 SG

*Measured Final Gravity:* 1.010 SG

*Estimated Alcohol by Vol:* 4.7 %

_*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 4.7 %

_*Bitterness:*_ 25.4 IBUs

*Calories:* 427.1 kcal/l

_*Est Color:*_ 9.8 EBC



*Mash Profile*​ 

*Mash Name:* BIAB, Full Body

*Total Grain Weight:* 4.90 kg

*Sparge Water:* 0.00 l

*Grain Temperature:* 22.2 C

*Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C

*Tun Temperature:* 22.2 C

*Adjust Temp for Equipment:* TRUE

*Mash PH:* 5.20

​ 
*Mash Steps*

*Name*

*Description*

*Step Temperature*

*Step Time*

Saccharification

Add 34.03 l of water at 72.2 C

68.9 C

60 min

Mash Out

Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min

75.6 C

10 min


*Sparge Step:* Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort

*Mash Notes:* Brew in a bag method where the full boil volume is mashed within the boil vessel and then the grains are withdrawn at the end of the mash. No active sparging is required. This is a full body beer profile.

*Carbonation and Storage*​ 

*Carbonation Type:* Keg

*Volumes of CO2:* 2.3

*Pressure/Weight:* 86.48 KPA

*Carbonation Used:* Keg with 86.48 KPA

*Keg/Bottling Temperature:* 7.2 C

*Age for:* 30.00 days

*Fermentation:* Koelsch (Kolsch), Two Stage

*Storage Temperature:* 17.2 C

*Notes*​ 



_Created with BeerSmith_​


----------



## tricache (27/5/13)

After my current beer is done and bottled I'm trying my third attempt at an extract beer, fingers crossed :super:

*Man Cave Pale Ale*

Batch Size: 23.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.040
Estimated FG: 1.010
Estimated Color: 4.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.3 IBU

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU
1.50 kg Coopers Liquid Light Extract (3.5 EBC) Extract 50.00 %
1.50 kg Morgans Liquid Wheat Mlt Extract (4.2 EBC) Extract 50.00 %
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (60 min) Hops 17.09 IBU
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (25 min) Hops 11.87 IBU
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (5 min) Hops 3.39 IBU

20.00 gm Nelson [11.50 %] (Flame Out) Hops
1L Starter of Harvested US05


----------



## waggastew (27/5/13)

lukiferj said:


> :blink:
> 
> So about 7 hours for me to get to your place. Let me know when I should leave :lol:


Take your time. About 6 weeks time should be enough time to get it into the bottle and carbonated.

Smells surprisingly tame in the fermenter. Still I figure its a good thing as if I can smell it thats a few less molecules of aromatic compounds left in the beer.

Stew

PS. The freshly bought/opened 2012 Citra looked a bit on the yellow side? Must have been the season. Anyone else found this?


----------



## pommiebloke (27/5/13)

Just knocked out a couple of cubes of this:

```
Recipe: Bridgeman Belgian Witbier
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 56.05 l
Post Boil Volume: 51.78 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 46.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 45.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 6.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.2 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.50 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC)            Grain         1        47.4 %        
4.50 kg               Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC)                  Grain         2        47.4 %        
0.50 kg               Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC)                   Grain         3        5.3 %         
50.00 g               Goldings, East Kent [5.40 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop           4        14.8 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               Forbidden Fruit (Wyeast Labs #3463) [124 Yeast         5        -
```


----------



## djar007 (29/5/13)

Last night I did a Dr Smurto's Golden ale. I had a smack pack of Wyeast Leuven Pale I wanted to use so I made a 1400ml starter. Hit my gravity and it looks ,smells, and tastes great so far. 

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Bohemian Golden Ale (Dr Smurto style).
Brewer: Dave Jarrett
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (45.0) Mash at 66 C or 151 F. 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 35.98 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.91 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.02 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.71 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 14.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.6 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.85 kg Bohemian Pilsner (3.8 EBC) Grain 1 56.4 % 
0.95 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC)  Grain 2 18.8 % 
0.95 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 18.8 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 4 5.9 % 
20.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 18.3 IBUs 
26.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 14.4 IBUs 
0.25 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
26.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Wyeast Leuven Pale Ale 3538 PC (1.4L Starter)


9 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.05 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 39.07 l of water at 70.4 C 66.7 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------
Used the Lueven Belgian Ale yeast from Wyeast for this one. Stayed true to the rest of the steps for Dr Smurto's Golden Ale. Used bohemian pilsner for the base malt. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rehab (29/5/13)

This weekend I will be having a crack at my first Black IPA. Based on Firestone Wookey Jack. Also subbing yeast for 2x US 05.

Brew Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 5.50 gal
Boil Volume: 7.46 gal
Boil Time: 90 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %

Batch Size: 5.50 gal
Boil Volume: 7.46 gal
Boil Time: 90 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
13.50 lb Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 81.1 %
1.66 lb Rye Malt (4.7 SRM) Grain 9.9 %
0.50 lb Cara-Rye (70.0 SRM) Grain 3.0 %
0.50 lb Carafa III (525.0 SRM) Grain 3.0 %
0.50 lb Wheat (Midnight) (550.0 SRM) Grain 3.0 %
0.50 oz Magnum [13.00%] (90 min) Hops 20.0 IBU
1.00 oz Citra [12.40%] (25 min) Hops 24.8 IBU
1.00 oz Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (25 min) Hops 17.0 IBU
1.75 oz Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (0 min) Hops -
1.75 oz Citra [12.40%] (0 min) Hops -
1.00 oz Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop#1 3 days) Hops -remove then add dryhop #2
1.00 oz Citra [12.40%] (Dry Hop#1 3 days) Hops -remove then add dryhop #2
1.00 oz Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop #2 4 days) Hops -
1.00 oz Citra [12.40%] (Dry Hop #2 4 days) Hops -

1 Pkgs English Ale (White Labs #WLP002) [Starter 2500 ml]

Mash @ 145-148 for 60 min
Increase to 155 for 10 min, then sparge

Estimated Original Gravity: 1.080 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Color: 39.6 SRM
Bitterness: 61.8 IBU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 8.6 %


Ferment at ~62 for 10 days.


Should be a cracker.

Sorry for no conversion from US units but updating from work so don't have Beersmith open. You get the general idea though!

Also having a geeze at what water mods get made for BIPAs (in terms of salts) as the hops need to come through but the dark grains probably need to be accounted for.


EDIT: Subbing Magnum for Warrior also as that is what I have right now.


----------



## winkle (30/5/13)

pommiebloke said:


> Just knocked out a couple of cubes of this:
> 
> Recipe: Bridgeman Belgian Witbier
> Brewer:
> ...


Stepped mash or single infusion? I wouldn't mind a taste of that - I haven't tried W3463 in a beer (as far as I know :wacko: )


----------



## manticle (30/5/13)

I'm surprised Winkle, given your usual brewing portfolio.

Good yeast - I reccomend it.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (30/5/13)

Does anyone have Dr Smurto's English IPA recipe please? I've had a decent search for it but its not in the RecipeDB even the "discussion topic" thread links to a missing file :huh: :blink:

I was reading about its simplistic deliciousness and decided I'd have to make it. I'd appreciate it if someone could post it again.


----------



## keifer33 (31/5/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1481-drsmurtos-english-ipa/

Twas on the first page


----------



## jimmysuperlative (31/5/13)

That'll teach me to use "search"  ...thanks very much Keifs!


----------



## pommiebloke (31/5/13)

winkle said:


> Stepped mash or single infusion? I wouldn't mind a taste of that - I haven't tried W3463 in a beer (as far as I know :wacko: )


I went the single infusion. Don't yet have the ability to step mash easily and didn't want to mess around with decoction.

According to everything I've read, single infusion is fine with 50% malt (well-modified) and flaked (not raw) wheat.

My first witbier attempt so also didn't bother with coriander or orange peel this time.


----------



## bullsneck (31/5/13)

Brewing this for the Bayside Brewers Case Swap coming up in July.

*BOAB India Red Ale*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.752
Total Hops (g): 219.20
Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.05 %
Colour (SRM): 13.7 (EBC): 27.0
Bitterness (IBU): 68.5 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.581 kg Simpsons Golden Promise (79.67%)
0.380 kg Simpsons Pale Crystal (6.6%)
0.380 kg Weyermann Munich I (6.6%)
0.197 kg Weyermann Caraamber (3.43%)
0.194 kg Simpsons Dark Crystal (3.37%)
0.020 kg Thomas Fawcett Pale Chocolate (0.34%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
44.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.1 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
25.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
25.2 g Citra Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)
30.0 g Citra Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
4.5 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g Lactic Acid @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
4.0 g BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Mash...

Multi step 55/62/65/72/78 for 10/45/20/15/10 minutes

Water profile... http://www.brewersfriend.com/mash-chemistry-and-brewing-water-calculator/?id=9NJBLXP

Filled to 27L.

Stirred well when doughing in. Full malt pipe. Wouldn't have fit much more in.

32.5L @ 1.052 pre-boil

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## stakka82 (31/5/13)

Awesome hop bill, sounds like it'll be a cracker


----------



## stakka82 (31/5/13)

Using Waimea for the first time. Have heard it can be underwhelming so I figure I'll try it in an American wheat.

A simple 15l stovetop BIAB as a change of pace from the 50l Brau. Late additions only to cater for the high aa and supposedly muted flavour. On the cards for tomorrow.

American Wheat - Waimea

Original Gravity (OG): 1.041 (°P): 10.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.30 %
Colour (SRM): 3.0 (EBC): 5.9
Bitterness (IBU): 24.9 (Average)

46.15% Pilsner
46.15% Wheat Malt
7.69% Vienna

1.7 g/L Waimea (18% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Waimea (18% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with US-05


----------



## bullsneck (1/6/13)

bullsneck said:


> Brewing this for the Bayside Brewers Case Swap coming up in July.
> 
> *BOAB India Red Ale*
> American IPA
> ...


I documented the brew session. For anyone interested, head to www.instagram.com/booker_h and check it out.

Edit - fixed link


----------



## mje1980 (1/6/13)

I've got some 1007 German ale on the way. Plan on doing some simple beers. I've done simple blonde/pale ales with this yeast with great results, malty but dry. I am also going to try an altbier. Pretty simple grist

98.5% best Munich malz
1.5% pale choc ( while sparging )

Hallertau 60 and 30 mins

55-15, 62-30, 72-30

1.049
42 IBU


----------



## jyo (1/6/13)

This one tonight, motivation pending, then an Aussie Lager with some sugaz and swiss lager yeast tomorrow night.

No English yeast, but I'm loving 1272 at the moment. Going to try this fandangled short mash at high temp to see how it goes. 45 minutes at 70' is ok, guys?

*Mike's Mild June, 2013*
Mild

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.350
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.035 (°P): 8.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.44 %
Colour (SRM): 16.4 (EBC): 32.3
Bitterness (IBU): 19.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 77
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.800 kg Maris Otter Malt (83.58%)
0.200 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (5.97%)
0.200 kg Brown Malt (5.97%)
0.100 kg Chocolate (2.99%)
0.050 kg Carafa I malt (1.49%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
10.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
20000.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 45 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle (1/6/13)

30 mins at 70 would be fine.

Brewing a wee heavy for the Vic case swap. Was going to be a smash (all maris + challenger) but decided I want a touch of roasty dryness and a hint of biscuity toast so it's got 80g of RB and 200 biscuit as well. Challenger to 27ish IBU with a small flavour addition at 10 mins.

3 hr boil and some reduced runnings. Wish I'd started earlier. Also wish I'd put my manifold in properly before filling the tun. Just had to clear everything out due to a stuck sparge (a rarity on my equipment) and refill so waiting for that to settle before recirculating.

Aim to bottle 3 batches as well today which is good as I'm out of drinkable beer.


----------



## seamad (1/6/13)

Tangerine porter cubed and in the pool, anzac ale (cube hopped galaxy,cascade and nelson) 97%GP and 3% caraaroma ready to join it.

Using my tightarse yeast schedule... 1968 split into 4, starter made for dark mild, porter pitched onto cake and then top cropped for the anzac.

House smelling fine.


----------



## KingKong (1/6/13)

manticle said:


> Aim to bottle 3 batches as well today which is good as I'm out of drinkable beer.


I bottle with no long term plan to keg (save your preaching keg followers) but 3 batches of bottling! I hope you have some good tunes and good beer to help you through.


----------



## manticle (1/6/13)

Good tunes. About to go up the road for some bottle caps and will sort out the good beer part. Haven't had a trois monts for a while.


----------



## bullsneck (1/6/13)

jyo said:


> snip
> *Misc Bill*
> ----------------
> 20000.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil
> ...


That's a flip load of whirfloc! Having some break problems?


----------



## jyo (1/6/13)

manticle said:


> 30 mins at 70 would be fine.


Cheers, mate. Will give it a go.



bullsneck said:


> That's a flip load of whirfloc! Having some break problems?


Haha, was wondering if anyone would notice!


----------



## brewologist (1/6/13)

Go this one going this arvo.

I'm almost at the 60min addition.



Recipe: S&W Pacifica
Brewer: Gav
Asst Brewer: Ziggy the dog.
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 57.07 l
Post Boil Volume: 50.25 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 39.20 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 10.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.5 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name 
3.15 kg Golden Promise (Simpsons) (3.9 EBC) 
2.35 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) 
1.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 
0.70 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) 
0.30 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.2 EBC) 
8.50 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min 
17.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
20.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min 
22.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min 
40.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min 
42.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days 


Step mash - 52/20 - 63/45 - 68/30 - 72/10 - mashout and sparge to top up for double batch.


----------



## markjd (1/6/13)

I brewed another batch of Schneider Weisse-style last night... almost 5 hours for a 10L BIAB batch is hard work, but I do love my weisse


----------



## waggastew (2/6/13)

waggastew said:


> Partial Mash clone of Three Floyd's Zombie Dust. Lots of Citra..............
> 
> Recipe Specs
> ----------------
> ...


Just added the dry hops to this brew. Thankfully Craftbrewer do these lovely pre-weighed 90g satchels!


----------



## brettprevans (2/6/13)

Um everyone sells preweighed hops. Your total hop shedule isnt evenly divisible by 90g so youd habe to weigh it anuway. Actually youd be better of ie closer to jot having to weigh hops with aussiehopdealz 100g satchels.


----------



## waggastew (2/6/13)

Intention of original post was lost in translation............My (poor) attempt at humour was that 90g is a relatively large amount of one hop to add as a dry hop addition (4.7g/L). I ended up chucking the whole bag in, didn't think the extra 5g would tip it over the edge.


----------



## jyo (2/6/13)

I got the humour, Waggastew. CM2's phone filters out humour.

Unless he forgot the ultra-awesome sarcastic font!


----------



## brettprevans (2/6/13)

Yup I completely missed it. My bad. Carry on. All that citra will make a ctacker of a beer. I need to do an all citra again with just ale and a little buscuit.


----------



## Judanero (4/6/13)

Sneaky brew today while the missus was out with the little one (she knows I have reports to write) h34r:

Flying Fox Belgian IPA
------------------------------

77.9% Traditional ale
10.8% Light munich
6.8% Carapils
4.5% Dingemans biscuit malt

50g Magnum pellets (14%AA) @ 60
42g Hersbrucker flowers (Homegrown) @ 10 mins
100g Saaz flowers (Homegrown) @ 5 mins
24g Hallertaeur pellets (3.5%AA) & 22g Tettnang pellets (4.5%AA) @ flameout
25g Hersbrucker pellets (2.3%AA) Cube hop

Brewbrite & 1tsp Wyeast nutrient added @ 10 mins

90mins boil, Mash in 58 for 10, 67 for 90, mash out 78

No chill in 20L jerry can, will use Wyeast 1762 once a fermented is available


----------



## KingKong (6/6/13)

Second brew of this. Bottling the first today. Bringing the temp up to mash in now for the second lot. Only difference is yeast selection, for my own benefit and comparison. 

*Dark Mild*
Mild

My attempt at adjusting Manticles recipe to work with my BIAB system.

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.460
Total Hops (g): 39.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.75 %
Colour (SRM): 19.4 (EBC): 38.2
Bitterness (IBU): 25.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Simpsons Maris Otter Malt (82.42%)
0.350 kg Simpsons Heritage Crystal 70-80L (6.41%)
0.210 kg Dingemans Aromatic Malt (3.85%)
0.210 kg Dingemans Biscuit or Briess Victory (3.85%)
0.150 kg Simpsons Chocolate (2.75%)
0.040 kg Simpsons Roasted Barley (0.73%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
14.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Stepped Infusion at 69°C for 40 Minutes and 78°C for 10 minutes.

Fermented at 18°C with Safale S04 - English Ale


----------



## manticle (6/6/13)

I've done it with 1099 (whitbred). 04 is meant to be equivalent to 1098 and also a the whitbred strain. Based on that, you should get a tasty beer.

Weekend brew

[SIZE=medium]*Type:* All grain *Size:* 22 liters[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]*Color:* 114 HCU (~38 SRM) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]*Bitterness: *35 IBU[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]*OG:* 1.059[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]*FG: *1.016[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]*Alcohol:* 5.5% v/v (4.3% w/w)[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=medium]Grain:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=medium] 5kg Maris
100g aromatic
150g biscuit
150g Mixed crystal (simpsons light, med and dark) 90L
250g TF pale chocolate
100g Simpsons black patent
200g Roasted barley[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]*Mash:* 70% efficiency[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]*Boil:* 90 minutes SG 1.040 32 liters[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=medium]Hops:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=medium] 25g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA, 60 min.)
25g Challenger (6.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Kent Goldings (aroma)
10g Challenger (aroma)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]55/62/67/72/78[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium] 5/10/45/10/10[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]WY 1099[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cal Chloride.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cold steep cracked roast grains overnight and add to last 10 mins of mash[/SIZE]


----------



## KingKong (6/6/13)

Looking forward to it :chug:


----------



## Thefatdoghead (7/6/13)

Doing a pale ale hopped with Zythos. See what this hop mix is like.


----------



## fletcher (7/6/13)

put this one on late last night. simple english ale. haven't brewed with fuggles before so keen to try it out.

*Mini Minor* (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (°P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.22 %
Colour (SRM): 10.3 (EBC): 20.3
Bitterness (IBU): 36.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

90.91% Maris Otter Malt
9.09% Crystal 60

1.5 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 4 Days for 7 Days (Dry Hop)

0.1 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale S-04


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## pommiebloke (8/6/13)

Doing a single batch of Ross's Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale today. Last batch went down well with friends and family - a real crowd pleaser.

Recipe: Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.50 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Bottling Volume: 21.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 8.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.5 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 91.8 %
0.40 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 2 8.2 %
15 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 80.0 min Hop 3 21.5 IBUs
15 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 4 12.4 IBUs
20 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 5 5.4 IBUs
30.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Da Hop 6 0.0 IBUs

Yeast: US05

Mash Schedule: BIAB, Light Body


----------



## mje1980 (8/6/13)

Next up is a blonde ale. First double batch in a while. 

96% best pilz
4% carahell

Hallertau 60

Hallertau 15

Wy 1007 German ale

65-30, 72-30

1.044
21 IBU

Easy drinking, well attenuated malty ale with a touch of hops. That's the plan anyway!


----------



## markjd (8/6/13)

Brewed a 10L batch of 10 min IPA yesterday.


----------



## malt_shovel (8/6/13)

Summit / Millennium IIPA

70/30 BB Pale / Wey Vienna to 1.090
Millennium early to 40IBU
Equal parts Millennium/Summit from 25mins to flame out every 5 mins around 20gm each hop.
Looking for something close to Greenflash Imperial IPA.
WLP051 yeast cake.


----------



## manticle (8/6/13)

Some kind of robust porter on Monday since we get a lovely day off.


----------



## Nick JD (8/6/13)

*Mmm Bock* (Traditional Bock)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.29 %
Colour (SRM): 14.6 (EBC): 28.7
Bitterness (IBU): 24.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

90.21% Weyermann Pilsner
5.15% Carabohemian
3.87% Melanoidin
0.77% Roasted Barley

1.5 g/L Hersbrucker (6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


55C:10, 64C:80. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 12°C with Wyeast 2308 - Munich Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mje1980 (9/6/13)

Ok, so as usual my plans changed.

86% best pilz
10% best Munich 
4% carahell
Hallertau 60 

1.051
36 IBU

2278


----------



## manticle (9/6/13)

manticle said:


> Some kind of robust porter on Monday since we get a lovely day off.



http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/997-robust-porter/


Using simpsons Maris instead of JW, simpsons roast malts and a blend of AU, german and belgian crystal since I've run out of my simpsons blend.
Challenger to 25 IBU, will reuse 1469 slurry from a best bitter.


----------



## NickB (9/6/13)

Decided on a Belgian Tripel today - would you believe my first ever Belgian brew in almost 9 years of brewing. Using up some bits so not really a traditional grain bill, but still...

Bitsa Belgian Tripel

Pre-boil: 66L
Post boil: 55L
Pre boil gravity: 1.062
OG: 1.078
FG: 1.015
ABV: 8.4%
IBU: 32

7.00KG German Wheat (49.6%)
5.00KG BB Pale (35.5%)
1.00KG Rye Malt (7.1%)
1.00KG White Sugar (in fermenter) (7.1%)
100g Pale Choc (0.7%)

35g Topaz (16.5% A/A) @ 90 mins (32IBU)

6g Brewbrite (10 min from end)

Wyeast 3522 Belgian Ardennes


----------



## TasChris (9/6/13)

I am brewing a mild and a brown ale tomorrow

Mild

% Amount Name 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
84.4 3.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt 
6.3 0.26 kg. TF Crystal Medium 
4.7 0.20 kg. TF Crystal Dark 
3.1 0.13 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt 
1.4 0.06 kg. JWM Roasted Malt 


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
37.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.30 17.8 60 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Unit(s)Whirlfloc Fining 15 Min.(boil)


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1968 London Extra Special Bitter

Brown Ale

% Amount Name 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.2 5.45 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt 
6.3 0.41 kg. Special Roast Malt 
4.2 0.28 kg. Victory Malt 
4.2 0.28 kg. Crystal 40L Bairds medium cry
2.1 0.14 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt 



Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.30 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.40 22.0 60 min.
29.22 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.40 3.6 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Unit(s)Whirlfloc Fining 15 Min.(boil)


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1968 London Extra Special Bitter


----------



## glennheinzel (9/6/13)

Doing this now...

Hopfenweisse

Size: 20.0 L @ 20 °C
Efficiency: 70.0%
Attenuation: 75.0%
Mash temp 65 deg C

Original Gravity: 1.067
Terminal Gravity: 1.017 
Color: 10.95 
Alcohol: 6.58% 
Bitterness: 40.3 

Ingredients:
3.0 kg (46.2%) English Wheat Malt - added during mash
3.0 kg (46.2%) Premium Pilsner Malt Extra Pale - added during mash
0.5 kg (7.7%) Carahell® - added during mash

25.0 g (45.5%) Mosaic (pellet12.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 m
20.0 g (36.4%) Cascade (whole 5.5%) - added during boil, boiled 5.0 m
10.0 g (18.2%) Mosaic (pellet12.0%) - added dry to primary fermenter


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/6/13)

Rukh said:


> Doing this now...
> 
> Hopfenweisse
> 
> ...


a Hoppy Hefe, nice. What yeast are you looking to ferment with RukH ?


----------



## winkle (10/6/13)

I'm currently trying to muster up enthusiasm to brew - miserable weather, hangover, laziness etc.


----------



## wbosher (10/6/13)

What Are You Brewing III, page 237...perhaps time for What Are You Brewing IV?


----------



## manticle (10/6/13)

Why?


----------



## wbosher (10/6/13)

No reason, just noticed that WAYBII was cut off after about 200 or so pages and III was created.


----------



## waggastew (10/6/13)

What are you NEARLY brewing - About to fire up a batch of West Coast IPA, gathering ingredients, OH SH%T.............totally forgot to buy Liquid Wheat Malt Extract. Its the only ingredient I buy from my LHBS. Looks like it won't be a goer till tomorrow night.


----------



## manticle (10/6/13)

wbosher said:


> No reason, just noticed that WAYBII was cut off after about 200 or so pages and III was created.



I never understood why new threads were needed. Maybe if it was a scroll down website but you don't have to read from page 1 every time you click on it.


----------



## spryzie (10/6/13)

Half way through the boil on this one.

Taswegianfest (Oktoberfest)

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 16.0
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 11.1 (EBC): 21.8
Bitterness (IBU): 26.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.100 kg JW Munich (60%)
1.300 kg JW Pilsner (37.14%)
0.100 kg JW Dark Crystal (2.86%)

Hop Bill
----------------
30.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Multi Step Infusion.Struck 15L water at 58c. 55c/5min. Ramp 10m. 62.5c/25m. Ramp 10m. 70c/25m. Ramp 10m. 77c/5m.
No Chill 12L of wort. Pitch a week later (when fermenter is free).
Will dilute into fermenter to bring up to 16L.
Fermented at 12°C with Saflager S-23.

Go the BigW BIAB system!


----------



## waggastew (11/6/13)

After a false start yesterday its time to brew. Planning to put this one into the NSW Comp. Adapted from my Nats winning AIPA from last year. Have dried it out a bit (less DME, more dex), changed the hop combo slightly (more to do with current stocks), and increased the late boil hop qty and added in a warm dry hop to increase aroma. Two packs of US-05 help to get a super healthy ferment as I have had diacetyl issues with this beer in the past.

West Coast IPA
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Fermentables (kg): 4.800
Total Hops (g): 235g
Original Gravity (OG): 1.071 (°P): 17.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.22 %
Colour (SRM): 7.9 (EBC): 15.6
Bitterness (IBU): 72.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
1.500 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (31.25%)
1.500 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Wheat (31.25%)
1.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (20.83%)
0.500 kg Dextrose (8.33%)
0.200 kg Munich I (4.17%)
0.100 kg Crystal Light (2.08%)
0.100 kg Crystal Dark (2.08%)
0.100 kg Victory (2.08%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Magnum Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

50.0 g 'Hop Mix' @ 30 minutes
70.0 g 'Hop Mix' @ 10-0 minutes, hop burst
40.0 g 'Hop Mix', Dry hop at ferment temps, day 4ish
45.0 g 'Hop Mix' Dry hop after crash chill for 7 days

'Hop Mix'
32.0 g EACH of Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo and Citra
12.0 g EACH of Kohatu, Moteuka and Nelson Sauvin
8.0 g Galaxy

Misc Bill
----------------
1.5 tsp Gypsum
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1/2 tablet of Whirlfoc
2 pks of US-05, rehydrated in water

Pitch at 17degC, ferment at 18degC for 4 days, then free rise to 20degC during 1st dry hop. Crash chill then dry hop second time.


----------



## Nick JD (12/6/13)

*Fat Yak IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.067 (°P): 16.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 6.79 %
Colour (SRM): 8.0 (EBC): 15.7
Bitterness (IBU): 56.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

85.71% Pale Ale Malt
8.57% Victory
5.71% Dextrose

2.5 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 2 Days (Dry Hop)
0.8 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 2 Days (Dry Hop)


55C:10, 62C:15, 66C:45. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/6/13)

This is my first brew in a while, so i thought id do a small experimental batch

*Forest Fruit Ale*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.4
Bitterness (IBU): 19.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

100% Pale Malt

1 g/L Cascade (6.9% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)

2.5 g/L Blackberry Chunks @ 4 Days (Secondary)
2.5 g/L Hibiscus Flowers @ 4 Days (Secondary)
2.5 g/L Raspberry Chunks @ 4 Days (Secondary)
2.5 g/L Strawberry Chunks @ 4 Days (Secondary)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 16°C with Danstar Nottingham


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Heres a photo out of secondary:





[/URL]

It smells and tastes as awesome as it looks!


----------



## rehab (14/6/13)

10 Minutes In Heaven 
American IPA 
*Type:* All Grain *Date:* 10/06/2013 
*Batch Size (fermenter):* 22.00 l *Brewer:* Me 
*Boil Size:* 33.24 l *Asst Brewer:*
*Boil Time:* 90 min *Equipment:* Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All 
Grain 
*End of Boil Volume* 26.82 l *Brewhouse Efficiency:* 70.00 % 
*Final Bottling Volume:* 19.16 l *Est Mash Efficiency* 82.1 % 
*Fermentation:* Ale, Two Stage *Taste Rating(out of 50):* 30.0 
*Taste Notes:*
*Ingredients* 
*Ingredients* 
*Amt* *Name* *Type* *#* *%/IBU* 
3.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 49.2 % 
3.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 46.2 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 4.6 % 
180.00 g Zythos [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 4 63.9 IBUs 
*Beer Proﬁle* 
*Est Original Gravity:* 1.065 SG *Measured Original Gravity:* 1.046 SG 
*Est Final Gravity:* 1.013 SG *Measured Final Gravity:* 1.010 SG 
*Estimated Alcohol by Vol:* 6.8 % *Actual Alcohol by Vol:* 4.7 % 
*Bitterness:* 63.9 IBUs *Calories:* 427.1 kcal/l 
*Est Color:* 9.1 EBC 
*Mash Proﬁle* 
*Mash Name:* Single Infusion, 
Medium Body, Batch Sparge *Total Grain Weight:* 6.50 kg 
*Sparge Water:* 22.80 l *Grain Temperature:* 22.2 C 
*Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C *Tun Temperature:* 22.2 C 
*Adjust Temp for Equipment:*
FALSE *Mash PH:* 5.20 

First crack at a 10 minute IPA for me. Hoping that it all goes well at around 6am tomorrow. Also using 1x US05 and 1xMangrove Jacks new West Coast yeast. Should be interesting to see how this goes!
Chur


----------



## bradsbrew (15/6/13)

Got this one brewed last night.

*Grain Bug Stout*
Foreign Extra Stout
*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 50.0
Total Grain (kg): 14.600
Total Hops (g): 140.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.075 (°P): 18.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.019 (°P): 4.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.37 %
Colour (SRM): 35.5 (EBC): 69.8
Bitterness (IBU): 48.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 84
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.700 kg Vienna (45.89%)
5.200 kg Pilsner (35.62%)
1.000 kg Roasted Barley (6.85%)
0.900 kg Flaked Oats (6.16%)
0.500 kg Chocolate, Pale (3.42%)
0.300 kg Crystal 90 (2.05%)
*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Victoria Pellet (18% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
40.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
60.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
*Misc Bill*
----------------
Stepped Infusion at
52°C for 10 min then raise to
67°C then let rest for 50 min then raise to
77°C for 30 min (slow sparge)

Fermented at 17°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale
*Notes*
----------------
1 cube to be fermented with 1469
1 cube to be specialty beer with Wyeast 3463 - Forbidden Fruit , racked onto raspberries and rum soaked oak chips added to keg.
Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/6/13)

Grain Bug Stout

Weevils Brad?


----------



## bradsbrew (15/6/13)

Yep Andrew, extra protein.


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/6/13)

You forgot to list the weevil g/lt in your recipe, apart from that it looks great.


----------



## Rowy (15/6/13)

Does look like a cracker Brad. Just one question though......do you count the weevils as an adjunct or in the original grain bill?


----------



## bradsbrew (15/6/13)

Rowy said:


> Does look like a cracker Brad. Just one question though......do you count the weevils as an adjunct or in the original grain bill?


Weevils=Yeast nutrient, Rowy.


----------



## paulmclaren11 (15/6/13)

About to start on Smurto's Light Amber Ale.. first time using Mosiac and Windsor yeast.

*Dr Smurto's Light Amber Ale* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.041 (°P): 10.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.12 %
Colour (SRM): 13.3 (EBC): 26.1
Bitterness (IBU): 26.5 (Average)

48.53% Munich I
29.41% Pale Ale Malt
11.76% Wheat Malt
7.35% Carabohemien
2.94% Chocolate, Pale

0.3 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Mosiac (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Aroma)
0.7 g/L Mosiac (12.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Aroma)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 70°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes
Fermented at 20°C with Danstar Windsor

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (15/6/13)

A Galaxian Pale Ale methinks. Just have to reassemble the March pump after the annual cleaning.


----------



## lukiferj (16/6/13)

Was planning on knocking out a nice robust porter but realised I didn't have enough UK hops. Made some adjustments for this with some US hops instead. Tasted pretty nice out of the urn.

Black Heart Porter
Robust Porter

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.500
Total Hops (g): 40.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 32.6 (EBC): 64.2
Bitterness (IBU): 39.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.500 kg Pale Malt (81.82%)
0.400 kg Chocolate (7.27%)
0.300 kg Caramunich III (5.45%)
0.150 kg Biscuit (2.73%)
0.075 kg Carafa III malt (1.36%)
0.075 kg Roasted Barley (1.36%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

66°C for 90 Minutes.
72°C for 10 Minutes.
78°C mash out.

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05 (Probably)


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Arghonaut (16/6/13)

Knocked this out on friday, 10 min additions are cube additions.

*Cube APA* (American Pale Ale)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 5.9 (EBC): 11.6
Bitterness (IBU): 43.2 (Average)
89.29% JW Export Pilsner
4.46% Caramalt (Dark)
4.46% Raw Wheat
1.79% Carapils (Dextrine)
0.1 g/L Summit (16.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.9 g/L Summit (16.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.9 g/L Zythos (10% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with US-05
Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


And just mashed in this one:

*Copper Amber*
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 12.5 (EBC): 24.6
Bitterness (IBU): 38.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
92.94% Pale Ale Malt
4.09% Heritage Crystal
2.97% Special-B
0.7 g/L Summit (16.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Willamette (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with Recultured Coopers.
Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mje1980 (17/6/13)

London porter

75% Simpsons MO
8.3% TF med xtal
6.7% pale choc
5% brown
3.3% flaked barley
1.7% black malt

1st gold 60
1st gold 30

1098

1.061
39 IBU


----------



## mje1980 (17/6/13)

Following up with this RIS

82.1% best Munich 
7.7% pale choc
6.4% med xtal
2.6% RB
1.3% black

Challenger 60
Challenger 30
Challenger cube

1.077
72 IBU


----------



## markjd (21/6/13)

Funnily enough, another round of DSGA, this time with Centennial and 1272


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/6/13)

markjd said:


> Funnily enough, another round of DSGA, this time with Centennial and 1272


If its with Centennial and 1272 then its no longer a DSGA, its a MarkJD Centennial Ale :super:


----------



## angus_grant (22/6/13)

Brewing the Good Doctor's Golden Ale right now. In the middle of the mash


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/6/13)

Australian Ale
93% JW Traditional Ale
5% JW Wheat
2% JW Crystal

Temp 55/63/67/72/78
Time 5/10/50/10/Raise Bag

FWH Cluster to 30IBU
Coopers Yeast

Double batch, about 30mins to go on the boil.

First brew in 7 months. Doubles last a while and havnt been going through the supplies as much. Sadly currently have nothing to drink.


----------



## Yob (22/6/13)

is your watch broken mate?


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/6/13)

Mashed in at noon, can't find my watch! Is it 3am yet?


----------



## waggastew (23/6/13)

Partial Mash low ABV APA, inspired by 'Walden' Farmstead Hill.

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.600
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.035 (°P): 8.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.44 %
Colour (SRM): 3.7 (EBC): 7.3
Bitterness (IBU): 25.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Vienna (76.92%)
0.600 kg Dry Malt Extract - Extra Light (23.08%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g B Saaz Pellet (7.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g B Saaz Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g B Saaz Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
2.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/6/13)

16A - Belgian Witbier

Vol - 20 Litres
OG - 1.046
FG - 1.008
ABV - 4.8%
EBC - 6
IBU - 15

Malts
Raw Wheat - 46%
Pilsner Malt - 38%
Rolled Oats - 11%
Acidulated - 5%

Mash
Temp 20/52/66/72/78
Time 20/30/90/15/15

Hops
East Kent Goldings (5.2%AA) 28g - 60mins

Spices
Coriander - 10g - 5mins
Orange Zest - 10g - 5mins

Fermentation - Yeast
3463 - Forbidden Fruit - 1.1lt starter

4days - Primary @ 19C
7days - [email protected] 20C - 21C

Straight to Keg and Bottle :icon_drool2:


----------



## adz1179 (25/6/13)

planning this for the weekend, getting back into the brewing after 5 months off, looking forward to it!

*Citra Lager* (Australian Lager)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 6.9 (EBC): 13.6
Bitterness (IBU): 27.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)


58.82% Pale Ale Malt
16.67% Vienna
9.8% Munich I
9.8% Wheat Malt
3.92% Caramalt
0.98% Caramunich I


0.2 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 12°C with Saflager W-34/70
Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

*Edit: from the recipe DB*


----------



## mckenry (28/6/13)

Premium American Lager. Made this last year, for consumption in December. Perfect hot weather lager. Knocking out 2 X 53L lagers while its nice and cold here.

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Loudmouth Lager BF
Brewer: mckenry
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Premium American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 70.73 l
Post Boil Volume: 61.98 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 53.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 50.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 95.6 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
8.00 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   1        -             
6.00 g                Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins)      Water Agent   2        -             
9.00 kg               Joe White Export Pilsner (3.4 EBC)       Grain         3        80.4 %        
1.00 kg               Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC)             Grain         4        8.9 %         
1.00 kg               Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC)                   Grain         5        8.9 %         
0.20 kg               Acid Malt (5.9 EBC)                      Grain         6        1.8 %         
100.00 g              Hallertauer [4.70 %] - Boil 60.0 min     Hop           7        21.2 IBUs     
4.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent   8        -             
8.00 g                BrewBrite (Boil 0.0 mins)                Fining        9        -             
1.0 pkg               Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042) [124.21 Yeast         10       -             
3.00 tsp              Gelatin (Secondary 3.0 days)             Fining        11       -             


Mash Schedule: My Mash Light Body 2 step
Total Grain Weight: 11.20 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Protein Rest      Add 34.72 l of water and heat to 55.0 C 55.0 C        5 min         
Saccharification  Heat to 64.0 C over 15 min              64.0 C        60 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 76.0 C over 15 min              76.0 C        10 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 23.62l, 23.62l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
Was going to use American Lager WY2035, but unavailable

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## sponge (28/6/13)

I've always been keen to try doing an APA with english yeast as I've read a few good reports, and also an american twist on an english mild, similar to DrS's light amber. So now, I've decided to do a bit of both

I've also been doing a few upgrades to the brewery and need to test out the new MT and fittings.

Mild Amber

80% GP
5% Vienna
5% Aroma
5% heritage xtal
5% victory

1.038, mashed @ 70'C

Cascade @ 30 to 25IBU

1469.


----------



## jyo (28/6/13)

Haven't tried the 1469 in an APA but Bristish Ale II 1335 at the lower end of temps is awesome. Yeah, it's a touch sweeter due to under-attenuation, but I really like it.


----------



## sponge (28/6/13)

Yea I was planning on keeping the 1469 around 18'C to keep the esters down a bit and is more of an experimental batch since I've got a run of brews with some 1469 at the moment.

I might mash just a little lower than 70 as well due to the under-attenuation compared with 1272, probably around 68-69 to still give some body to the low alcohol


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

sponge said:


> Yea I was planning on keeping the 1469 around 18'C to keep the esters down a bit and is more of an experimental batch since I've got a run of brews with some 1469 at the moment.
> 
> I might mash just a little lower than 70 as well due to the under-attenuation compared with 1272, probably around 68-69 to still give some body to the low alcohol


I reckon you won't be disappointed. I always do my 1469 at 18c and jeez it's a nice yeast. I like that recipe by the way sponge may have to snip it.


----------



## sponge (28/6/13)

Snip away good sir (as the jew said to the mohel... :huh: ). I'm just trying a few little experimental brews at the moment to finalize some recipes for my wedding next year.

I normally do my 1469 at 20'C for english ales, but trying a cooler approach for the AAA. I may have only tried 3-4 english yeasts thus far, but 1469 really is my favourite and keep coming back to it.


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

I was the same now I just use 1469 for everything.


----------



## seamad (28/6/13)

Rowy said:


> I was the same now I just use 1469 for everything.


It is an awesome yeast, would be my house yeast now.


----------



## lukiferj (30/6/13)

I had to clean the garage yesterday so decided to slip in a back to back brew day while I was at it :beerbang:

*No 1*

Reign In Blood Red IPA
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.605
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (°P): 14.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.70 %
Colour (SRM): 15.5 (EBC): 30.5
Bitterness (IBU): 62.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (62.44%)
1.500 kg Munich I (26.76%)
0.350 kg Caramunich I (6.24%)
0.225 kg Caraaroma (4.01%)
0.030 kg Carafa III malt (0.54%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

66°C for 90 Minutes.
72°C for 10 Minutes.
Mashout at 78°C.

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


*No 2*

Galaxitra IPA
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.638
Total Hops (g): 100.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.97 %
Colour (SRM): 7.9 (EBC): 15.6
Bitterness (IBU): 72.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Pilsner (88.68%)
0.319 kg Caramunich III (5.66%)
0.319 kg Dextrose (5.66%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

66°C for 90 Minutes.
72°C for 10 Minutes.
Mashout at 78°C.

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipes Generated with BrewMate


----------



## GuyQLD (30/6/13)

London Calling
Robust Porter

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.400
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (°P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.39 %
Colour (SRM): 30.6 (EBC): 60.3
Bitterness (IBU): 33.1 (Rager - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
6.500 kg Maris Otter Malt (87.84%)
0.600 kg Brown Malt (8.11%)
0.300 kg Black Patent (4.05%)

Hop Bill
----------------
35.0 g Challenger Pellet (7.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Mutli step Infusion at 62°C for 40 Minutes - 68°C for 40 Minutes - 75°C for 15 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1098 - British Ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## manticle (30/6/13)

Best bitter.

4kg MO
250g heritage (don't have heritage at the moment so I'm using a light/med/dark crystal blend but really want and miss the heritage)
250 biscuit
250 aromatic

25g challenger (6.5%) @60
15g @ 10.

Mashed at 70 for 30 mins, glycoprotein rest for 10, mashout for 10.

22L FV

NC.

Wy 1469

Cal chloride to mash and boil.


----------



## doon (30/6/13)

Are you achieving same profile with that mash as with your milds?


----------



## manticle (30/6/13)

Very similar. I made a pale mild based on the dark and the above is simply a slightly bigger version.


----------



## doon (30/6/13)

I am drinking a mild right now based off your mashing schedule. Great beer


----------



## manticle (30/6/13)

Funny - about to crack one myself. Glad you like it.


----------



## lukiferj (30/6/13)

I took a keg of dark mild along to the qld case swap last week. Slightly different recipe but manticle's mash schedule. Got some pretty good feedback on it. I love it and will be trying it with a few different recipes to have a few different session beers on hand.


----------



## MashPaddler (30/6/13)

Just pitched the yeast on an IPA. Using up my home harvest cascade! 
BIAB
0G 1.070
FG 1.018
ABV 6.81%
IBU 73.71

5.8kg marris otter
300g heritage malt
140g rye malt
150g caramel light
40g carabohemian

Mashed at 67c in 33 L for 70 minutes
Sparged with 3.7 L 
Hard rolling boil 90 minutes
Final volume 21 litres (plus another 2L break)

21g chinook @ 90 - homegrown whole
14g Centennial @ 90 - pellets
81g cascade @ 10 - homegrown
80g cascade @ 5 "
42g centennial @ 5

2.5 litre starter of US-05 @ 20c


----------



## Judanero (30/6/13)

Friday night, finish on-call at 2000, mash in @ 2005... Won't be doing a impromptu brew that late ever again!

Christchurch Pale Ale

3kg Joe white traditional ale malt (AU) 66.1%
1kg Pale wheat (GER) 22.4%
0.6kg Carared (GER) 11.5%


35g Green Bullet (13%AA) @ 60 
20g Pacifica (5.2% AA) @ 10
20g Motueka (7.5%A) @ 10
10g Nelson Sauvin (12.6% AA) @ 5
1tsp yeast nutrient and brewbrite added @ 5

17g NS,17g Waimea, 32g Pacifica @ flameout

Mash in 52 for 10, 68 for 90, 78 for 10

OG-1.046
Yeast- US-05
Total volume ~21L


----------



## Professional beer tester (30/6/13)

All grain – third attempt

Lord Nelson Sauvin Lager

Ingredients:
200 g (8.5%) Carapils®/Carafoam®
1000 g (42.7%) Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
1140 g (48.7%) Pale Ale Malt
Mashed @ 70º for 1 hour BIAB method

10.0 g (25.0%) Nelson Sauvin (14.0%) - 60 m
5 g (12.5%) Nelson Sauvin (14.0%) - 10 m
5 g (12.5%) Nelson Sauvin (14.0%) - 5 m
20 g (50.0%) Nelson Sauvin (14.0%) - 0

1.0 ea Fermentis S-23 Saflager S-23

Volume 10.8L
Original Gravity: 1.055
Bitterness: 45.1

Smells great.


----------



## manticle (30/6/13)

lukiferj said:


> I took a keg of dark mild along to the qld case swap last week. Slightly different recipe but manticle's mash schedule. Got some pretty good feedback on it. I love it and will be trying it with a few different recipes to have a few different session beers on hand.



Credit where credit is due - I came across the idea for short high mashes in relation to mild from Butters via BribieG.


----------



## lukiferj (30/6/13)

manticle said:


> Credit where credit is due - I came across the idea for short high mashes in relating to mild from Butters via BribieG.


Agreed. Just saying it wasn't my idea. But it certainly works


----------



## Florian (1/7/13)

Just 'hand fly sparging' a Cascade & Citra Pils, after my keg of Cascade Pils blew two days after the swap.

Did my beloved overnight mash, 4h/15 - 5m/53 - 40m/63 - 40m/71 - 4h/76, ready for sparging at 9am.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/7/13)

*Poirot doesn't drink ze beer, mon amie*
Belgian Blond Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 20.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.690
Total Hops (g): 40.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.061 (°P): 15.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.59 %
Colour (SRM): 7.7 (EBC): 15.2
Bitterness (IBU): 28.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Pilsner (87.87%)
0.280 kg Munich I (4.92%)
0.100 kg Caramalt (1.76%)
0.100 kg Carared (1.76%)
0.100 kg Crystal 60 (1.76%)
0.100 kg Rye Malt (1.76%)
0.010 kg Roasted Barley (0.18%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Hallertau Tradition Leaf (5.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Sylva Pellet (6.9% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safbrew T-58


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Judanero (1/7/13)

Brewed this yesterday:

Heisenberg Maximator (Doppelbock)

6 kg Pilsener (GER)
2.2 kg Light Munich (GER)
0.2 kg Caramunich 3 (GER)
0.3 kg Roast Barley (UK) - cold steeped overnight in ~2.5L, added to wort until desired colour obtained (bout 3/4)
0.1 kg Melanoidin (GER)
0.1 kg Acidulated (GER)

35g Magnum (13%AA) @ 30 mins (No chill so approx 32 IBU)
1 tsp yeast nutrient and brew brite added @ flameout
Maxi BIAB (1/3 mashed in esky @ 66 for ~ 100 mins, no mash out) (2/3 mashed in stockpot, mash in 54 for 10, 68 for 90, mash out 78 for 10)

Both lots sparged with ~ 5L of 78 degree water.

3 hour boil, 23L into cube

OG:1.086

Thinking of adding one "brew enhancer 2" (because it's sitting there) 

Does anyone know how many gravity points that would add? And is 32 IBU enough for a beer like this?


Cheers


----------



## citizensnips (2/7/13)

That would be a beast of a beer with be2, don't know how many gravity points but probably around 2% more to your beer. You pitching onto cake or got a huge ass starter?


----------



## Judanero (2/7/13)

eddy22 said:


> You pitching onto cake or got a huge ass starter?


Onto the majority of a cake.. cold pitching @ 10 degrees. I'm thinking that I will need to add some more IBU's to this or it's gunna be too sweet, even with the Roast Barley in there.


----------



## sponge (4/7/13)

Hoping to get myself a simple lager brewed either tomorrow or Saturday for a mates party that is coming up.

100% pils
100% hallertau
S-189 @ 12'C

1.048
28IBUs (14IBU's @ FWH, 14IBUs @ cube)


EDIT: It's quite convenient being able to brew ales at ambient which free's up the fermenting fridge for a couple of lagers before the warmer months kick in.


----------



## Samuel Adams (4/7/13)

sponge said:


> EDIT: It's quite convenient being able to brew ales at ambient which free's up the fermenting fridge for a couple of lagers before the warmer months kick in.


Yeah thats what I'm planning on doing for the next month or two.


Doing my first AG lager this arvo;

3kg Pils
2kg Munich
100g Caramunich I

Hallertau @ 60 & 10 to about 25 IBU's

Wyeast 2633 Octoberfest @ 12*c

Mash ??? maybe 55/10 - 63/80 - 78/mash out


----------



## Helles (6/7/13)

Just finished this into fermenters

_Black APA / IPA_


*Type*_*:*_ All Grain
*Batch Size:* 110lt *Boil Time:* 90 min *Brewhouse Efficiency:* 80.00 
*Ingredients*

9.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) 45.00 %
2.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 12.50 %
2.50 kg Rye Malt (Briess) (7.3 EBC) Grain 12.50 %
2.00 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 10.00 %
1.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 7.50 %
1.00 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 5.00 %
1.00 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
0.50 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 2.50 % 

50.00 gm Challenger [8.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops 10.8 IBU
60.00 gm Mosiac [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU
60.00 gm Pacifica [5.50 %] (60 min) Hops 9.0 IBU
50.00 gm Pacifica [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 1.5 IBU
50.00 gm Mosiac [11.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.0 IBU
50.00 gm Pacifica [5.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.2 IBU
50.00 gm Mosiac [11.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU
50.00 gm Mosiac [11.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
50.00 gm Pacifica [5.40 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
50.00 gm Mosiac [11.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
50.00 gm Pacifica [5.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
 1.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 120.0 min)
 2.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 120.0 min)
 American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [Starter 3000 ml] Yeast-Ale 


*Beer Profile*
*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.046 SG _*Bitterness:*_ 45.9 IBU _*Est Color:*_ 47.3 EBC 


*Mashed @ *67.0 C for 120 min ended up being 3 hrs


----------



## chunckious (7/7/13)

It's AIPA time. Just mashed in.

American IPA

Batch Size (L): 19.0
Original Gravity (OG): 1.071 
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.98 %
Bitterness (IBU): 65.1 
Boil Time (Minutes): 90


4.926 kg Pale Ale Malt (80.57%)
0.719 kg Wheat Malt (11.76%)
0.272 kg Crystal 20 (4.45%)
0.197 kg Crystal 10 (3.22%)


16.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
21.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
11.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
13.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
11.4 g Amarillo Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
11.4 g Centennial Pellet (10.9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
11.4 g Columbus Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)



Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


----------



## A3k (7/7/13)

Brewed this AIPA this weekend. Really looking forward to drinking it.

I really need to get off my arse and clean out the mash tun and kettle.


Recipe: Als AIPA

Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l 
OG: 1.060 SG
Color: 10.8 EBC
IBU: 57.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Ingredients:

4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) 70.2 % 
1.10 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 19.3 % 
0.30 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) 5.3 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) 5.3 %
4.00 g Gypsum 
3.20 g Calcium Chloride 

11.00 g Simcoe [13.80 %] @ 60 min 15.9 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] @ 20 min 3.5 IBUs 
10.00 g Columbus [13.10 %] @ 20 8.3 IBUs 
23.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] @10 min 4.9 IBUs 
17.40 g Simcoe [13.80 %] @ 10 min 9.1 IBUs 
12.00 g Columbus [13.10 %] @ 10 min 6.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] @ 5.0 min 2.9 IBUs 
25.00 g Simcoe [13.80 %] @ 5.0 min 7.2 IBUs 
25.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] Dry Hop 5.0 Days 
25.00 g Simcoe [13.80 %] Dry Hop 5.0 Days

Danstar BRY-97 American West Coast Ale


Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 19.10 l of water at 67.6 C 63.0 C 20 min 
Saccharification heat to 70.0 C over 15 min 70.0 C 35 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 5 min 


Cheers,
Al


----------



## lukiferj (7/7/13)

Put down this one today in preparation for IPA day next month.

Happy IPA Day
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.500
Total Hops (g): 190.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.066 (°P): 16.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.48 %
Colour (SRM): 12.3 (EBC): 24.2
Bitterness (IBU): 109.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.500 kg Pilsner (69.23%)
1.500 kg Munich I (23.08%)
0.300 kg Caramunich I (4.62%)
0.200 kg Caraaroma (3.08%)

Hop Bill
----------------
40.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

66°C for 90 Minutes.
72°C for 10 Minutes.
Mash out at 78°C.

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## jyo (7/7/13)

This one tomorrow night. First brew in weeeeks.

*ESB July 2013*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.800
Total Hops (g): 228.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.75 %
Colour (SRM): 11.0 (EBC): 21.7
Bitterness (IBU): 44.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 77
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
8.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (81.63%)
1.000 kg Munich II (10.2%)
0.400 kg Bairds Dark Crystal (4.08%)
0.200 kg Acidulated Malt (2.04%)
0.200 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (2.04%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
115.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.4 g/L)
30.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
40.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ whirlpool (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
23.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
2.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 70 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale


----------



## Salt (8/7/13)

Had a great brewday on Sunday, being the first time I have done back to back brews. Everything went really well, and surprised myself with how much time a little planning/preparing can save. I normally take around 5.5hrs to knock out a 23Lt brew from Heating Strike through to pitch and clean down. Managed to get 2x 23Lt brews done in just shy of 8hours. Also managed to bottle a batch too.

1st Brew; India Red Ale - OG 1.070 - IBUs 70 - Hopped up with C Type Hop Blend hops. 30g @ 60, 150g @ 10 and plan to dry hop a further 70g
2nd Brew; American Pale Ale - OG 1.060 - IBUs 55 - Hopped all the way through with Citra and Centennial.

Bottled 47 bottles of Oatmeal Stout, including 7 of which that were split off into a 5Lt carboy and aged for 4 days on Roasted Coffee grounds. Tasted like a nice strong espresso at bottling.

I think I really need to invest in a kegging setup, not looking forward to bottling nearly 100 bottles (500mls) in about a months time!


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/7/13)

*Golden Ale - Midstrength*

23Lt
OG - 1037
ABV - 3.5%
IBU - 24
EBC - 6
Boil - 60mins

*Malts*
Pilsner - 83%
Wheat - 13%
Carapils - 4%

Mash Schedule - 66c/60mins, 72c/10mins, 78c/15mins

*Hops*
Galaxy (14%) 19g for 40mins
Galaxy (14%) 28g - steeped at 80c for 20mins

*Yeast*
Rehydrated Us05

Ferment at 20c


----------



## petesbrew (8/7/13)

Been brewing up a storm this autumn & winter, and just measured out another 3 grain bills.

*Prague Weekender V3*
A ProMash Recipe Report
Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.26
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.052
Anticipated EBC: 7.6
Anticipated IBU: 42.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
93.9 4.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.039 3
3.5 0.15 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
2.6 0.11 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.033 69
Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
23.00 g. B Saaz (Motueka) Pellet 6.00 25.0 60 min.
43.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.60 14.3 30 min.
23.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.60 3.0 10 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.60 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
-----
White Labs WLP838 Southern German Lager

*Sharon's Dubbel -102*
A ProMash Recipe Report
Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.47
Anticipated OG: 1.077 Plato: 18.736
Anticipated EBC: 76.8
Anticipated IBU: 21.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
71.5 6.05 kg. Pilsener Malt(2-Row) Continental Eu 1.035 2
6.6 0.56 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.039 13
3.6 0.30 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.033 69
4.1 0.35 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 236
2.4 0.20 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
2.4 0.20 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750
2.4 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caramunich III Germany 1.037 140
7.1 0.61 kg. Candi Sugar (dark) Generic 1.046 542
Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 6.60 21.7 60 min.

Yeast
-----
White Labs WLP500 Trappist Ale

*Red Wedding Bitter 103*
A ProMash Recipe Report
Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.04
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.482
Anticipated EBC: 19.4
Anticipated IBU: 41.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
91.3 4.60 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
6.0 0.30 kg. Crystal 75L Great Britian 1.034 148
2.6 0.13 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.033 69
Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
41.16 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 32.3 60 min.
16.95 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 6.8 30 min.
16.95 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 2.2 1 min.

Yeast
-----
White Labs WLP013 London Ale


----------



## markjd (9/7/13)

Does cider count?

Ingredients:
- 20L Coles Smart Buy Apple Juice
- 1 lemon, juiced
- 2 tsp English breakfast tea
- 500g brown sugar
- 2 cups of water
- Lalvin K1V-1116 yeast

Method:
Bring the 2 cups of water to the boil and remove from heat. Add lemon juice, brown sugar, and English breakfast tea. Stir. Leave for 10 minutes. 

Rehydrate yeast in 50ml water.

Add 20L of apple juice, boiled mixture, and yeast. Wrap fermenter lid in plastic wrap and secure with large elastic band. Shake fermenter vigorously.


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/13)

markjd said:


> Does cider count?
> 
> Ingredients:
> - 20L Coles Smart Buy Apple Juice
> ...


Everything counts.

Gotta try another cider someday, but maybe a 1/2 batch. I'm not a big cider drinker.


----------



## Judanero (11/7/13)

Cheeky arvo brew- as usual, did not go smoothly.

India Brown Lager?

66 IBU

6 kg Pilsener malt (Wey)
755g Caramunich 2
338g Vienna malt
100g Carafa 3

30g Simcoe @ 75
15g Galaxy @ 75

15g Galaxy @ 10
10g Amarillo @ 10
5g Simcoe @ 10
5g Warrior @ 10
20g Pacific gem @ 5
12g Pacifica @ 5
10g Motueka @ flameout
1 tsp yeast nutrient @ flameout

Mash in 68 for ~ 130 mins ( down to 62 at the end).... Not intentional mashing this long, got called out to a job 5 mins into mash.
mash out @ 78 for 10
100mins boil time

Pitch 2L starter of WLP940 Mexican Lager Yeast
Ferment @ 11 degrees
60 sec 02 injection to wort before pitching yeast
Total volume 23L (inc starter)

Original gravity 1.070 (Target 1.062)

So on top of the yeast underpitch and extended mash, after I took the gravity reading I forgot to put the stopper back in the hydrometer tube before putting the hydrometer back in.
Slow motion fall to the kitchen floor.
Rest In Pieces old trusty, 8 years isn't a bad innings.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

Have the HLT heating up for this one.

*12-07-13 Session Mild*
Mild
*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.300
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.033 (°P): 8.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.24 %
Colour (SRM): 15.5 (EBC): 30.5
Bitterness (IBU): 24.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (72.29%)
1.000 kg Pilsner (12.05%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (6.02%)
0.300 kg Chocolate, Pale (3.61%)
0.300 kg Roasted Barley (3.61%)
0.200 kg Crystal 120 (2.41%)
*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Victoria Pellet (18% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
35.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
35.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
*Misc Bill*
----------------

Fermented at 18°C with English yeast for 2 cubes, 1 cube to be coopers yeast
*Notes*
----------------
Step mash 52 for 10, 68 for 45, 78 for 10.
Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> *Grain Bill*
> ----------------
> 6.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (72.29%)
> 1.000 kg Pilsner (12.05%)
> ...


Hi Bradsbrew,

This style has taken my interest lately.

Can you tell me, with 6kg already of Pale Ale malt, what will adding 1kg of Pilsner Malt do? Why not just 7kg of Ale malt??


----------



## Arghonaut (12/7/13)

Just mashed in:

*Cheeky Bastard* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 12.8 (EBC): 25.2
Bitterness (IBU): 53.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

89% Pale Ale Malt
4.21% Caraaroma
3.56% Biscuit
3.24% Caraamber

0.7 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.6 g/L Chinook (13% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Bradsbrew,
> 
> This style has taken my interest lately.
> 
> Can you tell me, with 6kg already of Pale Ale malt, what will adding 1kg of Pilsner Malt do? Why not just 7kg of Ale malt??


Hey Pratty, At 12% it should lend to a slight change of malt profile when compared against all ale malt, considering that I also have around 10% of specialty malts in there and the high mash temp I am aiming to get the body from the mash without the cloying texture that you can get from ale malts at that temp. The wheat is in there to assist the pilsner and to also assist head retention. Some do not believe the wheat helps in head retention but it's a habit I got into early in my brewing that I have not seen a need to get rid of.





Either that or I had a kg of pils to get rid of. :lol:

But seriously I don't get too caught up in the science of things but I do work on recipes using the results of previous brews.

Cheers


----------



## Donske (12/7/13)

Brewing the first of 3 single hop pale ales tomorrow, really keen to see how this one goes.


*Galaxy PA* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 8.5 (EBC): 16.7
Bitterness (IBU): 44.5 (Average)

90.91% Pale Ale Malt
4.55% Carapils (Dextrine)
4.55% Crystal 60

0.5 g/L Mosiac (11% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
3.5 g/L Mosiac (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Mosiac (11% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

0.5 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## lukiferj (12/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Have the HLT heating up for this one.
> 
> *12-07-13 Session Mild*
> Mild
> ...


Looks the goods Brad. Have you used Victoria for bittering before?


----------



## lukiferj (12/7/13)

Donske said:


> Brewing the first of 3 single hop pale ales tomorrow, really keen to see how this one goes.
> 
> 
> *Galaxy PA* (American Pale Ale)
> ...


Galaxy PA seems to be missing something  Have used Mosaic a couple of times and I really like it.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

Shit, it's Victoria's Secret not Victoria. Will edit the recipe.

Have used Vic secret as a bittering hop for a few brews now. The pilsner I had in the keg at the swap was FWH only with Vic secret, no other hopping. I quite like it, I will get around to doing an IPA with it soon.

Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Pratty, At 12% it should lend to a slight change of malt profile when compared against all ale malt, considering that I also have around 10% of specialty malts in there and the high mash temp I am aiming to get the body from the mash without the cloying texture that you can get from ale malts at that temp. The wheat is in there to assist the pilsner and to also assist head retention. Some do not believe the wheat helps in head retention but it's a habit I got into early in my brewing that I have not seen a need to get rid of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinking to myself, maybe he only had 6kg of ale.....lol 

Im also a fan of adding 10% wheat to my beers too. :chug:


----------



## Donske (12/7/13)

lukiferj said:


> Galaxy PA seems to be missing something  Have used Mosaic a couple of times and I really like it.



Shit, forgot to edit the title, doing 3 brews this weekend with the same grist/mash schedule/yeast, only thing changing is the hops, obviously the title is for the Galaxt version, also doing a straight citra pale ale.


----------



## lukiferj (12/7/13)

Donske said:


> Shit, forgot to edit the title, doing 3 brews this weekend with the same grist/mash schedule/yeast, only thing changing is the hops, obviously the title is for the Galaxt version, also doing a straight citra pale ale.


Figured that :lol: Keen to hear your results. Have been thinking of doing something similar.


----------



## yum beer (12/7/13)

First brew on my keggle, finally got a burner, boiled like a bastard.

The good Doctor's Golden Ale,
short on munich and wheat, topped up with vienna.
Not enough Amarillo to use on its own, made up a hop blend of
Amarillo, Cascade, Simcoe, Centennial and Willamette.

Coming to the boil.


----------



## Yob (12/7/13)

Speaking of blends... Going to be throwing in a 10 min IPA with a mix of Calypso, Citra and Simcoe on a house malt Bill of pale, Munich, wheat, acidulated.. Spewin.. Had some Vienna but forgot it.. Boil happening now, was going to cube hop but have changed my mind and will kettle chill and pitch in the morning


----------



## Yob (13/7/13)

Don't ya hate it when ya get to 10 min and realise that you have no brewbrite...

Happy with a 1075 IIPA.. First Brew in a while..


----------



## yum beer (13/7/13)

Yob said:


> Don't ya hate it when ya get to 10 min and realise that you have no brewbrite...
> 
> Happy with a 1075 IIPA.. First Brew in a while..


Don't yoa love it when your CB order of whirlfloc turns up earlier than expected and you can get a brew down on your day off....well done Ross.


----------



## waggastew (14/7/13)

Modified BIAB version of the Little Fella's PA recipe

LCP-3
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.450
Total Hops (g): 175.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.23 %
Colour (SRM): 6.1 (EBC): 12.0
Bitterness (IBU): 60.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (57.97%)
0.500 kg Munich I (14.49%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (14.49%)
0.250 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (7.25%)
0.200 kg Dextrose (5.8%)

Hop Bill
----------------
35.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## bradsbrew (14/7/13)

Yob said:


> Don't ya hate it when ya get to 10 min and realise that you have no brewbrite...
> 
> Happy with a 1075 IIPA.. First Brew in a while..


Don't you hate it when your sending the first runnings of a 66L batch then realise that your 5 cubes are full and you have nothing but a 60L fermenter.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Have the HLT heating up for this one.
> 
> *12-07-13 Session Mild*
> Mild
> ...


Well things kind of went south pretty quickly on this brewday. If this does not end up infected or tasting like a horse blanket I will be surprised. Ran out of gas, didn't have any cubes, had to chill in kettle, pump blocked with flowers, took over an hour to drain to the fermenter then I go into the brew room this morning and it's done a great impersonation of a volcano and the lid is on the floor. As usual the recipe changed on the fly. Ah the joys of brewing pissed whilst watching the cricket.
*12-07-13 Session Mild*
Mild
*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 70.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.660
Total Hops (g): 91.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.032 (°P): 8.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.14 %
Colour (SRM): 14.9 (EBC): 29.4
Bitterness (IBU): 21.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 83
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (69.28%)
1.000 kg Pilsner (11.55%)
0.860 kg Wheat Malt (9.93%)
0.300 kg Chocolate, Pale (3.46%)
0.300 kg Roasted Barley (3.46%)
0.200 kg Crystal 120 (2.31%)
*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Victoria Secret Leaf (17.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
28.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
43.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
*Misc Bill*
----------------
Single step Infusion at 68°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Ale yeast
*Notes*
----------------
Step mash 52 for 10, 68 for 45, 78 for 10.
Run out of gas ten minutes short, used immersion element and ran through herms at 99. Only achieved simmer for last part of boil, herms pump got blocked with flowers. No chilled in kettle.
Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## sp0rk (14/7/13)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
many problems with this one today 
burner played up and the mash sat at around 60-64 degrees for about 30 minutes or so
then fixed the burner and walked away for less than 3 minutes and the mash shot upto 80 degrees
I quickly fashioned a dodgy immersion chiller with some spare copper tubing and got it back down to 68 degrees around 10-15 minutes later
Did a starch test and it looks like it's converted properly, but I'll have to wait and see how it goes :unsure:


----------



## Spiesy (14/7/13)

Good day for brewing (aren't they all?)

Brewing something new, to take a look at Mosaic, and break the plethora of dark beers I've been getting into...

*Spiesy's Mosaic Dawn* - APA
[26l batch. BIAB. NC. 69% eff.]

3.2kg Wey Pilsner
1.2kg JW Pale Ale
1.0kg Wey Munich I
0.6kg Wey CaraMunich II
250g Wey CaraPils

60mins 14g Summit 16.8%
30mins 16g Mosaic 11%
Flame out 15g Mosaic 11%
Dry hop 22g Mosaic (added for last 2-days of crash chill)

Mash at 67 for 60mins.
Boil for 60mins.
Drink many HB's.

Ferment with BRY97 @ 17-degrees for 2-weeks. 
Crash chill. Keg.

[BrewBrite, yeast nutrient and salts added]


----------



## djar007 (14/7/13)

Battled the elements today and laid down a brew

Falconers Flight IPA

87.2% Briess Pale 
11% Briess Caramel/Crystal
1.7% JW Amber 
Falconers flight hops at 60, 20 and 15 mins.
Dry hop 14 days.

Added whirlfloc, salts and nutrient.


----------



## Phoney (14/7/13)

Blueberry weizen

36% pilsner
36% wheat malt
9% munich I
hallertau @ 60min to 22IBU
WY3068
1.049 OG

will add 1kg of frozen blueberries to secondary @ 7 days.


----------



## manticle (14/7/13)

Best bitter for brewclub annual dinner. Had hoped to knock out a dark mild for the same purpose but might have to sneak that in tomorrow night
Recipe has been posted earlier


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/7/13)

yum beer said:


> First brew on my keggle, finally got a burner, boiled like a bastard.
> 
> The good Doctor's Golden Ale,
> short on munich and wheat, topped up with vienna.
> ...


good stuff with the keggle Yum Beer.

Look this isnt a go at you, just totally bothered that people continue to call their beers Dr Smurtos Golden ale when the recipes have changed.

Bless the Smurto he has been great for this forum and beer allround, but FFS, if you change any of the malts or hops it is no longer Dr Smurtos GA. 

1st Forum Rant over.


----------



## yum beer (14/7/13)

Pratty1 said:


> good stuff with the keggle Yum Beer.
> 
> Look this isnt a go at you, just totally bothered that people continue to call their beers Dr Smurtos Golden ale when the recipes have changed.
> 
> ...


The grain change was a total 110gm- 80 gm short on wheat and 30gm short on munich....less than 4% of the malt bill, not much of a change.
Hops used have all been recommended, used, or swapped in by the Doc himself, so I think it still counts. 
Pretty sure there would be over a dozen accepted versions of the Golden Ale.
But if it makes you happy,
I am pleased to anounce that Friday's brew day was a first on my keggle and consisted of a Rape and Pillage Gold Coloured very closely based on an offering from some other well meaning homebrewer Ale.
Pitched today, way over gravity so turns out not a Smurto's Golden anyway.
Rant perhaps warranted.


----------



## yum beer (14/7/13)

Nothing to see here, Brew On.


----------



## sponge (15/7/13)

sponge said:


> Hoping to get myself a simple lager brewed either tomorrow or Saturday for a mates party that is coming up.
> 
> 100% pils
> 100% hallertau
> ...


Didn't get around to brewing this last weekend, so hoping to get a chance tomorrow.

Made some upgrades to the brewery today as well so will hopefully be able to test it all out...

Couple of changes though to help bring the pH down a little.

98% pils
2% acid
1g/L hallertau @ FWH
0.5g/L hallertau @ cube
3g CaCl2 @ mash

1.045
27IBUs
S-189 @ 12'C


----------



## Byran (15/7/13)

Just made and pitched a Red Lager with some WLP800
3.5KG Weyermann Pils
1KG CaraRuby
0.5KG Wheat
Mash, 58, 63, 72, mash out.
90min boil
Whirfloc and Nutrient
Citra at 60 mins and flame out.
Tastes great in the fermenter...........


----------



## sponge (15/7/13)

Also hoping to try myself at a double brew day tomorrow.

As long as time permits, I'll get this down as well.

Citra Pale Ale

85% GP
10% wheat
5% xtal
2g/L citra @ cube
2g/L citra dry hop

1.048
35IUBs
1272 @ 19'C


----------



## Byran (15/7/13)

sponge said:


> Also hoping to try myself at a double brew day tomorrow.
> 
> As long as time permits, I'll get this down as well.
> 
> ...


I really like how the 1272 gives a slight tart finish to the hops


----------



## donburke (15/7/13)

Byran said:


> Just made and pitched a Red Lager with some WLP800
> 3.5KG Weyermann Pils
> 1KG CaraRuby
> 0.5KG Wheat
> ...


i like the sound of a red lager, always wanted to make one

do you reckon its gonna cloy with 20% crystal ?


----------



## Byran (15/7/13)

dunno mate it seems quite nice at the moment. i was kinda hoping for caramel light lager with citra light flavour and bitterness. we shall see,


----------



## donburke (15/7/13)

Byran said:


> dunno mate it seems quite nice at the moment. i was kinda hoping for caramel light lager with citra light flavour and bitterness. we shall see,


save me a glass, i'm quite keen to taste it, sound delicious


----------



## Byran (15/7/13)

i even measured my yeast........


----------



## citizensnips (17/7/13)

Half way through the mash, left my drill at another property.........hand cranked the 6.5kg :angry2:

```
Style: Mailbock/Helles Bock
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.86 l
Post Boil Volume: 22.36 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 19.20 l
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 16.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 73.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2.60 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC)            Grain         1        39.7 %        
2.50 kg               Vienna Malt (8.0 EBC)                    Grain         2        38.2 %        
1.30 kg               Munich Malt (15.0 EBC)                   Grain         3        19.8 %        
0.15 kg               Melanoiden Malt (70.0 EBC)               Grain         4        2.3 %         
19.00 g               Magnum [12.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           5        27.7 IBUs     
4.00 g                Hallertauer (actually 15 minute addition Hop           6        1.4 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) [124. Yeast         7        -
```


----------



## warra48 (17/7/13)

American Amber Ale
25 litre batch
Mashed at 67ºC for 70 minutes
Expected OG, somewhere around 1.053
IBU estimated at about 37.4

5000.0 g Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 92.5 % 
250.0 g Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 5 4.6 % 
30.0 g Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 6 0.6 % 
20.0 g Magnum - USA [11.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 23.0 IBUs 
20.0 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 4.6 IBUs 
20.0 g Citra [13.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 9.9 IBUs 
3.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 10 - 
5.00 g BrewBrite (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 11 - 
1.0 pkg Denny's Favorite 50 (Wyeast Labs #1450)

Haven't brewed for about 7 weeks. Need to do some serious catching up.
Had to make repairs to my kettle. The washer on the tap had perished inside the kettle, so needed to make a new washes from some sheet neoprene (solid, not the wetsuit stuff).

Also had to throw out the mash cover used in the mash tun, for the reason, read on.

Here's a handy hint, for me and anyone else with the same lazy bones as I have. Do NOT leave it for 6 weeks to empty and clean your mash tun and kettle. Almost enough to turn you off beer forever. Clean, clean, clean it all on the day, or at the latest, the next morning.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/7/13)

Or when you sober up.....


----------



## rehab (17/7/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Or when you sober up.....


You mis-read he said DON'T leave it 6 weeks h34r:


----------



## Bizier (19/7/13)

Brewing kind of an alt.

I have company warming under my burner.


----------



## manticle (19/7/13)

Pretty little lady. Hope she re-settles somewhere out of the way.


----------



## Bizier (19/7/13)

yeah the only spider I'll go out of the way to kill is a funnel web. They scare me.


----------



## jyo (19/7/13)

I'm really enjoying having a dark mild on tap, so gonna make a low- alc beer a regular on the taps.

*Cartoon Mid June 2013*
Australian Light Lager

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.440
Total Hops (g): 16.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (°P): 9.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.63 %
Colour (SRM): 3.2 (EBC): 6.3
Bitterness (IBU): 17.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 78
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.000 kg Galaxy Malt (87.21%)
0.400 kg Vienna (11.63%)
0.040 kg Melanoidin (1.16%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
11.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
5.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 69°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 14°C with Saflager S-189


----------



## manticle (19/7/13)

Bizier said:


> yeah the only spider I'll go out of the way to kill is a funnel web. They scare me.


Fair enough. Funnel webs are aggressive, red backs are timid/reclusive


----------



## Byran (19/7/13)

Made a choc porter last night and im pretty stoked about it. 68 deg mash for an hour and a bit. Not too much coffee/charcoal more caramel tasting.

```
1.22 g                Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins)                   Water Agent   1        -             
4.00 kg               Pale Malt (5.9 EBC)                      Grain         2   67.8 %        
0.50 kg               Abbey Malt (45.3 EBC)                    Grain         3   8.5 %         
0.50 kg               Victory Malt (49.3 EBC)                  Grain         4   8.5 %         
0.50 kg               Wheat Malt, Joe White (5.9 EBC)          Grain         5   8.5 %         
0.20 kg               Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC)               Grain         6   3.4 %         
0.10 kg               Caraaroma (256.1 EBC)                    Grain         7   1.7 %         
0.10 kg               Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC)               Grain         8   1.7 %         
30.00 g               Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop          14.0 IBUs     
30.00 g               Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 40.0 Hop          12.3 IBUs     
1.22 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining              -             
1.0 pkg               West Yorkshire Ale  (Wyeast #1469)       Yeast             -             
1.22 tsp              Yeast Nutrient                           Other               -             
60.76 g               Cocoa Powder (no chill container)          Spice               -
```


----------



## Bizier (19/7/13)

For 66ish Litres:

Mashed 65 for primary sacch

7.0 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 54.8 %
5.0 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 39.2 %
0.5 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3 4.0 %
0.3 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 4 2.0 %
60.00 g Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Boil 60.0 mi Hop 5 12.7 IBUs
100.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.10 %] - Boil Hop 6 9.3 IBUs
100.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.10 %] - Boil Hop 7 2.4 IBUs

It will be cubed, so I will probably basically make the last addition just before flameout.

I am unsure what yeast I will use, but probably a German lager.

Brewing an alt makes me think of the Sepultura song Altered State

ED: bugger it, I will chuck some more styrians in at the end. I don't care if it is out of style.


----------



## manticle (19/7/13)

I got a first in vicbrew using styrians in an alt (bittering and flavour/aroma) a couple of years ago. Great hop, works well in so many beers - even apa with cascade.


----------



## Bizier (19/7/13)

I was more referring to the level of late hopping. I am reasonably well versed in the versatility of styrians. I use sometimes use them in US IPAs, English Ales, and the odd lager. The ones I have smell a bit dusty.


----------



## keifer33 (19/7/13)

Omg your brewing dan!


----------



## manticle (19/7/13)

Bizier said:


> I was more referring to the level of late hopping. I am reasonably well versed in the versatility of styrians. I use sometimes use them in US IPAs, English Ales, and the odd lager. The ones I have smell a bit dusty.


I've no doubt you are. Styrians just make me happy.


----------



## Donske (19/7/13)

*Who Needs Tastebuds* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.079 (°P): 19.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 8.08 %
Colour (SRM): 12.6 (EBC): 24.8
Bitterness (IBU): 100.1 (Average)

82.19% Pale Ale Malt
6.85% Caramunich III
6.85% Dextrose
4.11% Carapils (Dextrine)

1 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Chinook (12.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.5 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.5 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## waggastew (19/7/13)

Donske said:


> *Who Needs Tastebuds* (American IPA)


GREAT name!


----------



## lukiferj (19/7/13)

Donske said:


> *Who Needs Tastebuds* (American IPA)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.079 (°P): 19.1
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
> ...


Yum!!! Great name.

edit: beaten. Still great name.


----------



## ash2 (19/7/13)

Donske said:


> *Who Needs Tastebuds* (American IPA)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.079 (°P): 19.1
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
> ...


Are you serious ? :beerbang:


----------



## Donske (19/7/13)

ash2 said:


> Are you serious ? :beerbang:


Sure, why not, been far too long since I confused myself while weighing out a hop bill.


----------



## Bizier (19/7/13)

Can I please have some of your IPA?

I just had an awful end to my otherwise easy brewday. A split in the top of a cube only became apparent when I had brim-filled it. I had to divide this around and clean a small cube I had recently acquired. Hot burny wort all over. I am going to drink some beer and pretend the mess outside does not exist for the night.


----------



## krausenhaus (20/7/13)

Just mashed in..

*American Amber Ale*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 44.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.200
Total Hops (g): 175.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 11.9 (EBC): 23.4
Bitterness (IBU): 32.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (68.63%)
2.500 kg Munich I (24.51%)
0.400 kg Caraaroma (3.92%)
0.300 kg Crystal 60 (2.94%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
15.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Motueka Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
20.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Motueka Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.2 g/L)
30.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Motueka Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
8.0 g BrewBrite @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## krausenhaus (20/7/13)

Aaaand there's a mouldy wooden peg in the boil.


----------



## keifer33 (20/7/13)

Was it a late addition?


----------



## krausenhaus (20/7/13)

Bout 20 minutes. Tried to fish around a bit but was starting to get steam burns.


----------



## Bizier (20/7/13)

That peg is the je ne sais quoi which will be talked about for years to come.

People will falsely attribute it to mosaic mixed with mot.


----------



## jyo (20/7/13)

After having a good, long, hard look at myself, I have changed my Carlton mid-ish clone into a blonde ale.

I feel _much_ better about the whole situation. I'm off to find a mouldy peg!

Blonde Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.925
Total Hops (g): 31.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (°P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.26 %
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.9
Bitterness (IBU): 21.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 76
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
3.000 kg Galaxy Malt (76.43%)
0.550 kg Vienna (14.01%)
0.250 kg Cane Sugar (6.37%)
0.063 kg Acidulated Malt (1.61%)
0.062 kg Melanoidin (1.58%)

Hop Bill
----------------
23.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
8.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 16°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


----------



## keifer33 (20/7/13)

Good to hear you have come to your senses jyo.


----------



## krausenhaus (20/7/13)

So it turns out that the peg was nowhere to be found in the trub cone, nor in the surrounding brew area.

The only plausible conclusions are that it either launched into space or completely incorporated itself into the brew.

You should still put one in yours regardless though, jyo.


----------



## jyo (20/7/13)

krausenhaus said:


> You should still put one in yours regardless though, jyo.


Got there in the end, but man did it hurt!


----------



## Bizier (20/7/13)

krausenhaus said:


> The only plausible conclusions are that it either launched into space or completely incorporated itself into the brew.


Awesome! Queue X Files music.


----------



## krausenhaus (21/7/13)

jyo said:


> Got there in the end, but man did it hurt!


I never said you had to do it sideways...


----------



## chunckious (21/7/13)

Brewed Hatchy's Session Stout. Chilling now. A bit late for the season me thinks.


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1385-session-stout/


----------



## manticle (21/7/13)

Bollox. Stout's good any time.


----------



## MashPaddler (21/7/13)

Put on an English IPA today - was intending for an ESB but love my IPA's too much! Used beersmith app for the first time and worked perfectly. 

*Hastings IPA*
ABV 6.34%
OG:1.066 (hence the name)
FG: 1.018
IBU: 57.3
Colour: 19.8 EBC

5.25kg Marris Otter
0.45kg Heritage Crystal

Mash 60 min @ 67c
Mashout 10 min @ 75c

Hops:
Northdown 30g @ 60 (pellets)
Challenger 20g @ 30 (pellets)
Challenger 20g @ 15 (pellets)
EK Goldings 30g @ 10 (homegrown whole)
Kopperfloc @ 15min
yeast nutrient @ 10min

London Ale @ 19c


----------



## winkle (22/7/13)

Just have to order some speciality grains from CB to start filling some sadly empty kegs, first beer up will be this winter sessional.

*Mahaffeys' Eire-ish Red*
Irish Red Ale
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l
Boil Size: 31.09 l
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain
End of Boil Volume 26.82 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Final Bottling Volume: 19.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 84.4 %
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 93.8 %
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2 5.2 %
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 3 1.0 %
25.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 22.6 IBUs
0.29 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 5 -
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [124.21 ml] Yeast 7 -
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 8 -
15.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
Bitterness: 22.6 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l
Est Color: 30.5 EBC


----------



## BlueMutt (22/7/13)

_Just sampling a High Country Pale I have been working on for the last few brews._
_I've used the same grain bill each brew, just changed the Hops._
_ 21lts_
_4.5kg JW pale_
_.5kg JW Wheat_
_.02kg Munich_
_64deg for 60min_
_78deg for 10min_
_20grms Galaxy @40_
_45grms Galaxy @10_
_Chilled_
_American Ale II @18deg_
_Not sure how to post a pic with the new format.._


----------



## petesbrew (22/7/13)

Just finished a brewnight - Belgian Choc Dubbel (to be accurate, the chocolate is actually swiss - Lindt 85% cocoa).
Posted the recipe previously. CBA doing it again.
Finished bang on target OG=1077.
Bloody bloody cold night.
Doing it all over again tomorrow.


----------



## Yob (23/7/13)

BlueMutt said:


> _
> Not sure how to post a pic with the new format..
> _


_
You need to go into more reply options next yo the post bottom, upload files has been hidden in there for some reason

Cheers_


----------



## yum beer (23/7/13)

Bizier said:


> yeah the only spider I'll go out of the way to kill is a funnel web. They scare me.


If a redback invades my space it dies, I was bitten when I was 10, not taking a chance on less luck 2nd time.
If they stay outta the way i'm cool, don't get funnel webs in the bush, just big friggin snakes in the brew area.


----------



## BlueMutt (25/7/13)

Yob said:


> You need to go into more reply options next yo the post bottom, upload files has been hidden in there for some reason
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Yob.


----------



## tricache (26/7/13)

My first AG this weekend...super excited!! Guided by BeerSmith so should be an OK beer none the less

Brewing the homebrewing standard, an APA with Cascade :lol:

23L Batch

5kg x Ale Malt 
500g x Crystal Malt
30g x Cascade @ 60min 
30g x Cascade @ 30min
25g x Cascade @ 10mins

Mash In @ 69 degrees
Mash Out @ 75 degrees

Fermented with US05

:super:


----------



## Samuel Adams (26/7/13)

Nice one triache, I was pretty happy with my APA with an identical grain bill.


----------



## sponge (26/7/13)

tricache said:


> My first AG this weekend...super excited!! Guided by BeerSmith so should be an OK beer none the less
> 
> Brewing the homebrewing standard, an APA with Cascade :lol:
> 
> ...


Congrats on the jump into AG - just remember that each persons system will be slightly different so if things go a little pear shaped on the day, just learn from what you have done and rectify it on your next brew. Took me a good 4 brew or so before I really knew the capacity/efficiency/etc of my system. In the end, as long as you make beer, you're onto a winner!

As for the recipe, I would either look at halving the crystal, or mashing more around the 66'C mark. Might end up quite sweet otherwise. Apart from that, good luck and make sure you report back on how it all goes.


----------



## sponge (26/7/13)

Samuel Adams said:


> Nice one triache, I was pretty happy with my APA with an identical grain bill.


Well then, maybe just leave the recipe as is and keep plenty of tasting notes so that you can adjust for next time, if need be.

Carry on...


----------



## Samuel Adams (26/7/13)

sponge said:


> Well then, maybe just leave the recipe as is and keep plenty of tasting notes so that you can adjust for next time, if need be.
> 
> Carry on...


I do like my beers malty/sweet with hop bitterness & flavour to balance it out.
The 5kg base 500g crystal was pretty good to my palate. Reminded me of SNPA.


----------



## tricache (26/7/13)

sponge said:


> Congrats on the jump into AG - just remember that each persons system will be slightly different so if things go a little pear shaped on the day, just learn from what you have done and rectify it on your next brew. Took me a good 4 brew or so before I really knew the capacity/efficiency/etc of my system. In the end, as long as you make beer, you're onto a winner!
> 
> As for the recipe, I would either look at halving the crystal, or mashing more around the 66'C mark. Might end up quite sweet otherwise. Apart from that, good luck and make sure you report back on how it all goes.


I noticed that when looking at other peoples recipes they had lower mash temps.

For my first AG I suspect it won't be trully amazing mind blowing beer. As you said everyones system is a bit different so I will see how this one goes, if it turns out sweet (not good sweet) then I know to adjust for next time. All part of the learning experience!


----------



## sponge (26/7/13)

Mate, as long as it doesn't turn out infected, it will be the best beer you've brewed.

Even if the flavour and aroma isn't as good as some of your kit/extract beers, having complete control (well, as much as possible) over the entire brewing process will make it taste that little bit better.

Knowing that it's only going to improve from here on will bump its' score up even further.




Knowing you will soon be far poorer because of the leap...? Priceless.


----------



## tricache (26/7/13)

sponge said:


> Mate, as long as it doesn't turn out infected, it will be the best beer you've brewed.
> Even if the flavour and aroma isn't as good as some of your kit/extract beers, having complete control (well, as much as possible) over the entire brewing process will make it taste that little bit better.
> 
> Knowing that it's only going to improve from here on will bump its' score up even further.
> ...


I still stand by my motto of "Homebrewing, the most expensive way to make cheap beer" :lol:


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/7/13)

DogfishHead 90 Min RED IPA

OG - 1090
IBU - 90
ABV - 9%
EBC - 72

Pilsenser - 85.3%
Cara Munich T2 - 7.3% 
Carared - 6.9%
Roasted Barley - 0.5%

DFH Hop Mix @ 90, 75, 60, 45, 30, 15 - steep at 80c for 20 mins - dry hops for 2 days before bottling/kegging

YEAST????

which yeast should i use - im leaning towards SO4 english Ale but am open to suggestions?

Dan


----------



## A3k (27/7/13)

Just finished a double brew day. Haven't done 2 beers in a day for ages, so i'm happy with how smooth today went.


#1
Newcastle Brown Ale

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 30.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.4 IBUs
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name  Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) 
0.34 kg Special Roast (105.0 EBC) 
0.23 kg Victory Malt (55.0 EBC) 
0.23 kg Crystal, Pale (74.9 EBC) 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt, Pale (Thomas Fawcett)

27.00 g Goldings, East Kent [6.50 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 6 23.1 IBUs 
16.00 g Goldings, East Kent [6.50 %] - Boil 5.0 Hop 7 2.3 IBUs 

1.0 pkg London Ale Yeast (Wyeast Labs #1028) [12 Yeast 8 - 





#2
DUBBEL - Ended up being no chill, as my yeast hasn't finished building
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 32.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.6 IBUs
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.43 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) 
0.42 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 
0.30 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) 
0.23 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (44.0 EBC) 
0.23 kg Special B (Dingemans) (300.0 EBC) 

40.10 g Saaz [4.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min 

1.0 pkg Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787 

0.37 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (157.6 EBC) 
0.21 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) 


Cheers
Al


----------



## Lakey (27/7/13)

Just finished brewing cluster f#ck from wsc's recipe in the qhc thread, drank it at the conference and loved it, would love if it turns out anywhere near the original.

50% Bb ale 
25% Bb caramalt 
25% Weyermann wheat malt 

1.3g/l Por @60
1.7g/l Cluster @20
1.3g/l Cluster @5
0.9g/l Cluster @dryhop
Mash @67℃ for 60min
Boil for 60min

Winsor @18℃


----------



## sp0rk (28/7/13)

*Sp0rk's Choc Porter* (Robust Porter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.29 %
Colour (SRM): 34.0 (EBC): 67.0
Bitterness (IBU): 31.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

80.54% Maris Otter Malt
10.5% Munich I
5.4% Chocolate
3.55% Black Roasted Barley

2 g/L East Kent Golding (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (5.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1728 - Scottish Ale

Notes: 100 grams of Cacao nibs 10 minutes before the end of boil

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## pk.sax (28/7/13)

Web of sorts.

Pre-boil clarity


----------



## pk.sax (28/7/13)

^ That should have said ESB.... bloody autocorrect.

In the fermenter and lets hope the starter has improved the yeast's chances. First time for a darker beer for me.


----------



## Donske (1/8/13)

Hopefully have time to brew this tomorrow afternoon. I may have run out of ideas for names for my IPAs.

*Something Something India Pale Ale* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.89 %
Colour (SRM): 12.0 (EBC): 23.6
Bitterness (IBU): 56.9 (Average)

86.96% Pale Ale Malt
8.7% Crystal 60
4.35% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.6 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Chinook (12.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Cascade (6.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

0.4 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Edit - I think the hops may benefit from a dry finish in this beer so I may mash at 62 for 2 hours yet, I'll decide tomorrow I suppose.


----------



## Phoney (1/8/13)

Slight variation of another ESB I've put down, looking for feedback on this... Too much going on in the malt department? Looking for a malty, toffee, caramel, biscuit flavoured bitter


1.054 OG
1.015 FG
47 IBU
ABV 5.4%
15 SRM
Mash @ 64C


4.5kg maris otter 82%
300g rye 5.5%
250g crystal 4.5%
250g biscuit 4.5%
100g aromatic 2%
100 special b 2%

Challenger @ 60 to 47 IBU
.75g/L EKG @ 15
.75g/L Challenger @15
.75g/L EKG @ flameout

WY1469


----------



## waggastew (1/8/13)

Donske said:


> Edit - I think the hops may benefit from a dry finish in this beer so I may mash at 62 for 2 hours yet, I'll decide tomorrow I suppose.


Donske, have you had much past success with the long mash at 62? Noticeable difference to 1hr at 65?


----------



## Silver (1/8/13)

Some firsts for me re grain and yeast. Only trying to achieve a tasty drop, not brew to specific style. Will be NC, hop additions will be 60min, 5min and cube hopped. With regard to ferment temps, any advice would be appreciated.
Cheer
Silver

Bro Pils

TypeAll Grain
Efficiency 75.0%
Batch size27.0 L
Boil time60 min
 Fermentables

Name

Amount





Australian Pale malt

6.0 kg100 %





Hops

Name

Amount

Time

Use

Form

AA

Bravo

18.0 g

60 min

Boil

Pellet

13.0%

Saaz Czech Republic

30.0 g

20 min

Boil

Pellet

3.8%

Saaz Czech Republic

30.0 g

5 min

Boil

Pellet

3.8%

Yeasts

Name

Lab

Attenuation

Temp

Bohemian Lager 2124

Wyeast

75.0%

48°F – 68°F

Extras

Name

Amount

Time

Use

Whirlfloc Tablet

3.0 g

15.0 min

Boil

Mash steps

Step

Heat Source

Target Temp

Time



Infusion

66 degC

75 min

Mash-Out

Infusion

95 degC

10 min

1.050 OG 
1.013 FG 
29 IBU 
4.9% ABV 
4 SRM


----------



## Donske (2/8/13)

waggastew said:


> Donske, have you had much past success with the long mash at 62? Noticeable difference to 1hr at 65?



I've had a little success with it but only on bigger beers that would have finished closer to 1.020, I've been able to get them down around 1.010.


----------



## yum beer (2/8/13)

*Yesterday.*

Pale Mexican

Original Gravity (OG): 1.041 (°P): 10.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 4.03 %
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.4
Bitterness (IBU): 19.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

70.5% Pilsner
11.75% Flaked Corn
9.92% Munich I
5.22% Carapils (Dextrine)
2.61% Wheat Malt

0.7 g/L Super Alpha (6.8% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)

WLP940-Mexican Lager

*Today*

MyPA 2013 v.2

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 12.3 (EBC): 24.2
Bitterness (IBU): 49.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

77.52% Maris Otter Malt
12.4% Munich I
3.1% Caramalt
3.1% Caramel Dark - Best Malz
3.1% Crystal Pale
0.62% Chocolate
0.16% Black Roasted Barley

0.7 g/L Target (10% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (6.4% Alpha) @ 8 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L East Kent Golding (6.4% Alpha) @ 4 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Willamette (7.1% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L East Kent Golding (6.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1.4 g/L Willamette (7.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

Fermented at 18°C with WLP013 - London Ale

Chuck Berry and Gary Moore pumping during the mash,
I'm thinking Alice Cooper and Thorogood for the boil.


----------



## BPH87 (2/8/13)

Hey Yum beer have you brewed the pale Mexican before?


----------



## yum beer (2/8/13)

I brewed a slightly different version, but very similar.
Very easy to drink, a nice bit of passionfruit flavour, clean and fresh.
Easily the best received beer I've ever brewed with the non brewing folk.

It was a bit of a faff up, I was trying for a light mexican style with just a little flavour for kicks, turned out better than expected.
Its like a cross between a cerveza and an aussie pale ale, hence the name.


----------



## paulmclaren11 (3/8/13)

Finishing this up as I type - hope this is better than my last lager attempt....

*Boh Pilsner* (Bohemian Pilsener)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 4.7 (EBC): 9.2
Bitterness (IBU): 36.8 (Average)

95.12% JW Pilsner
4.88% Melanoidin

1.6 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 12°C with 2 packets Saflager S-189.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Yob (3/8/13)

Planning my first double batch, probably next weekend, house grain bill pale, wheat, Munich + going to try a bit of rye as well for the first time.

Going to split the batch between 2 cubes and cube hop both. German Magnum bittering. The only difference will be the cube hops.

Cube 1 - Chinook - Citra
Cube 2 - Cascade - Riwaka (Finally)


----------



## manticle (3/8/13)

Altbier today. Recipe in the db but basically pils, vienna, munich, biscuit and a shade of choc for colour. Didn't have any choc though so I used rb and pils was belgian rather than german. Bittered and flavoured with spalt and tettnanger. Step mash and couple of decoctions, wy 1007 at 14 degrees.


----------



## chunckious (4/8/13)

Heating up for this brew now. 1st English PA.

Guvnah EPA (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))

Original Gravity 1.056
Final Gravity 1.014 
Alcohol 5.50 %
Colour (SRM):11.5
Bitterness 38.6 (Rager)

78.31% Maris Otter Malt
8.63% Crystal 40
4.35% Biscuit
4.35% Flaked Barley
4.35% Honey Malt

1.5 g/L Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (First Wort)
2.7 g/L Willamette (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Willamette (4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Wyeast 1028


----------



## KingKong (4/8/13)

Looking forward to a double brew day today. 2 Cubes should stock me up. :beerbang: :super: :kooi:

*English IPA*

BIAB No Chill
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.625
Total Hops (g): 215.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 10.6 (EBC): 20.9
Bitterness (IBU): 54.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
6.550 kg Maris Otter Malt (98.87%)
0.075 kg Chocolate (1.13%)

Hop Bill
----------------
85.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (3.4 g/L)
30.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
30.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
70.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

67°C for 90 Minutes. Mash Out at 78°C for 10 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1028 - London Ale


---- AND ----


*Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)*

BIAB No Chill
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.313
Total Hops (g): 69.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 7.1 (EBC): 13.9
Bitterness (IBU): 27.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (56.47%)
1.000 kg Munich I (18.82%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (18.82%)
0.313 kg Caramalt (5.89%)

Hop Bill
----------------
19.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Mash Out at 78°C for 10 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

:lol:


----------



## jefin (4/8/13)

Put these two down yesterday. Both BIAB.

*Galaxy 10min IPA*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 30.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.225
Total Hops (g): 180.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (°P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.39 %
Colour (SRM): 8.4 (EBC): 16.6
Bitterness (IBU): 61.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.895 kg Maris Otter Malt (95.99%)
0.330 kg Amber Malt (4.01%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
180.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (6 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 17°C with Danstar BRY-97

And

*Mosaic 10min IPA*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 30.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.230
Total Hops (g): 230.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (°P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.39 %
Colour (SRM): 8.4 (EBC): 16.6
Bitterness (IBU): 60.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.900 kg Maris Otter Malt (95.99%)
0.330 kg Amber Malt (4.01%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
230.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (7.7 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 17°C with Safale US-05


Base recipe the same for both. Hit 82% efficiency for both brew's. :beerbang:


----------



## KingKong (4/8/13)

So I just realised a bit... well a lot a f**ck up. :angry2:

750G of chocolate malt into the IPA instead of 75g. It is more of a Robust IPA Porter..... faaark I dunno. Cant believe I didn't pick up on this.

Whats this going to turn out like ? Astringent black cat p*ss? What a waste of perfectly excellent styrian goldings :icon_drool2: , :angry2:


----------



## Fourstar (4/8/13)

Back on the horse, first brewday in 4 months! there is only so much 10% Stewed fig Imperial Stout you can drink!

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: IPA
Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 35.00 l 
Boil Size: 46.05 l
Estimated OG: 1.079 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 66.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes]

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -  
10.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 80.0 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 4 8.0 % 
0.50 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 5 4.0 % 
50.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.60 %] - First Wo Hop 6 48.7 IBUs 
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 7 8.0 % 
50.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 11.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.60 %] - Boil 10. Hop 9 6.4 IBUs 
90.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 

Mash Schedule: Braden Stepmash
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Dough in Add 35.50 l of water at 60.3 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Maltose Heat to 63.0 C over 4 min 63.0 C 30 min 
Dextrinization Heat to 70.0 C over 4 min 70.0 C 40 min 
mashout Heat to 73.0 C over 4 min 73.0 C 10 min 

Notes:
------
Add 10L at flameout for 45L Final Vol.
Into Fermenter 1.061 @ 61IBU
CaCl2 @ mash
CaSO4 @ Boil


----------



## KingKong (4/8/13)

KingKong said:


> So I just realised a bit... well a lot a f**ck up. :angry2:
> 
> 750G of chocolate malt into the IPA instead of 75g. It is more of a Robust IPA Porter..... faaark I dunno. Cant believe I didn't pick up on this.
> 
> Whats this going to turn out like ? Astringent black cat p*ss? What a waste of perfectly excellent styrian goldings :icon_drool2: , :angry2:


Anyone ???


----------



## manticle (4/8/13)

It's a lot of choc for sure but you'll have to suck it and see. Might be delicious.

How did you not notice?


----------



## lukiferj (4/8/13)

KingKong said:


> Anyone ???


What was your total grain bill?


----------



## KingKong (4/8/13)

manticle said:


> It's a lot of choc for sure but you'll have to suck it and see. Mihjt br delicious.
> 
> How did you not notice?


I just read the recipe wrong. That + inexperience = f*ck up. I should of realised it was a huge amount of specialty grain. I eventually realised... just not until it was to late.



lukiferj said:


> What was your total grain bill?


Lukiferj it was 6.55kg Marris Otter and .75kg of Choc Malt... should of been .075 of Choc Malt...


----------



## jyo (4/8/13)

manticle said:


> It's a lot of choc for sure but you'll have to suck it and see. Mihjt br delicious.


CM2 hacked your account, mate?

Good to see you back around Fourstar!


----------



## lukiferj (4/8/13)

That is definitely a lot of choc. I would definitely let it ferment. Might not be the best beer you make, but could be interesting. If you're kegging you could always blend it.


----------



## manticle (4/8/13)

jyo said:


> CM2 hacked your account, mate?


No but posting on a phone makes me sympathise a bit.
Main difference is I edit.


----------



## pommiebloke (4/8/13)

Knocked this out today. First attempt at a Mild.

Also using Danstar Nottingham for the first time.

```
Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.00 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)         Grain         1        83.3 %        
0.20 kg               Brown Malt (128.1 EBC)                   Grain         2        5.6 %         
0.20 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC)   Grain         3        5.6 %         
0.20 kg               Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC)               Grain         4        5.6 %         
20.00 g               Fuggles [4.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           5        12.1 IBUs     
20.00 g               Fuggles [4.90 %] - Boil 15.0 min         Hop           6        6.0 IBUs      
10.00 g               Fuggles [4.50 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min   Hop           7        0.0 IBUs
```


```
Mash Schedule: BIAB, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.60 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Saccharification  Add 30.66 l of water at 71.8 C          68.9 C        60 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min               75.6 C        10 min
```


----------



## KingKong (4/8/13)

lukiferj said:


> That is definitely a lot of choc. I would definitely let it ferment. Might not be the best beer you make, but could be interesting. If you're kegging you could always blend it.


No not kegging. Ill see how it goes and report back.


----------



## Proffs (4/8/13)

I tried what I'm guessing is called "Argon's no-chill post cooling mini boil late hop addition thingy"?? 

22L batch 

3.2 kg Vienna
2.5 kg pale malt
400g wheat
250g pale crystal 
250g dextrose 

Mash @ 64*C for 60 mins. Mash out @ 78*C. 60 min boil with only one hop addition; 10g chinook @ 45.

No chill to about 10*C. Take 3L and boil. Add 25g each of centennial & citra for 15 mins, same again for 10 mins & 20g each of centennial, citra & chinook for 2 mins. Add this back to the other 19L in the fermenter and pitch yeast (craftbrewers American ale dry yeast).




This is what it looked like after only the second addition tonight. Curious to see how this actually works.


----------



## pk.sax (5/8/13)

KingKong said:


> No not kegging. Ill see how it goes and report back.


You mean freeze distill it and make choc eis porter  amazing with ice cream.


----------



## sponge (7/8/13)

Been able to brew yesterday and today and am using up a few final kg's of some grain and hops I have laying around

Both are pale ales to use with a 1272 starter I have going from yesterday's leftover wort.

Yesterday:

40% GP
38% vienna
10% amber
10% wheat
2% heritage xtal

40/40/20 galaxy, centennial & simcoe @ cube

1.058
45 IBUs


Today:

100% munich

70/30 amarillo & chinook @ cube

1.063
50 IBUs


EDIT: First recipe didn't add to 100%... -_-


----------



## brente1982 (7/8/13)

im not going to bore you with my basic kit/extract recipe, ok i will, its a Knappstein Reserve Lager clone.

Mangrove Jack Dutch Lager can
Black Rock unhopped light can
dry wheat malt .05kg
25g nelson sauvin hops

OG. 1.056
IBU 26
EBC 14

Knappstein Reserve Lager clone. In D-rest at the moment, but on tastings of hydro samples, it is probably the best tasting brew ive made to that point so far


----------



## Thefatdoghead (8/8/13)

50 liters of Kolsch tomorrow.

90% Boh pils
10% wheat 
Tett 40 min 120g
Tett 10 min 30g
Kolsch yeast 

OG-1.044
FG- 1.008

Should be good. Haven't brewed a Kolsch for a year or so.


----------



## BPH87 (8/8/13)

Knocked out a Coconut Cream Stout last night and a Schwarzbier the night before.


----------



## lukiferj (8/8/13)

Coconut cream stout sounds interesting


----------



## BPH87 (8/8/13)

Sorry on an iPad.


----------



## BPH87 (8/8/13)

Stuck on what yeast to use.


----------



## KingKong (8/8/13)

practicalfool said:


> You mean freeze distill it and make choc eis porter  amazing with ice cream.


Whats all this about then? Completely over my head re freeze distil?


----------



## lukiferj (8/8/13)

BPH87 said:


> Stuck on what yeast to use.


I reckon 1728 or 1469 would go well. Definitely my 2 favourites for dark beers.


----------



## Byran (8/8/13)

sp0rk said:


> *Sp0rk's Choc Porter* (Robust Porter)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
> ...


Man Im just drinking one of my first Choc Porters I put in the keg last week......Very similar to yours but I did a single infusion at 69 deC, used cocoa powder in the no chill and 1469. 
Tastes rediculous, super malty. And its a deep, deep red colour in the light, with a brown chocolaty head that lasts and lasts. Absolutely love this stuff. The EKG is great too, nice and floral. Id like to make the same beer with a different hop. I think ill try Styrians.


----------



## lukiferj (8/8/13)

Byran said:


> Man Im just drinking one of my first Choc Porters I put in the keg last week......Very similar to yours but I did a single infusion at 69 deC, used cocoa powder in the no chill and 1469.
> Tastes rediculous, super malty. And its a deep, deep red colour in the light, with a brown chocolaty head that lasts and lasts. Absolutely love this stuff. The EKG is great too, nice and floral. Id like to make the same beer with a different hop. I think ill try Styrians.


Challenger is also a nice hop with a slightly better bang for buck than goldings.


----------



## Byran (8/8/13)

Aw shiit just order a few hops and got Styrians so I guess they will have to do. I got a shipload of EKG left would they compliment each other?


----------



## lukiferj (8/8/13)

Both will work very nicely with each other. And work with this grain bill. Hard to make anything taste bad with 1469


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/8/13)

American Pale Ale

Eleventh Hr Pale Ale V1.3

OG - 1055
ABV - 6%
IBU - 40
Boil - 90mins

*Malt*
Ale - 74%
Wheat - 21%
Amber Malt - 5%

*Hops*
_Bittering_
Magnum - 21g @ 60mins (13%) - 28ibu

_Flavour_
Cascade - 28g @ 10mins (5.6%) - 6ibu
Chinook - 14g @ 10mins (11.1%) - 6ibu

_Aroma_

Cascade - 28g (5.6%) - steeped at 80c for 15mins
Chinook - 14g (11.1%) - steeped at 80c for 15mins1515 

*Mash Shedule*

Temp/Time - 38c/10, 50c/20, 66c/60, 72c/20, 78c/15 ( benchmark multistep mash profile for my BM )

*Yeast*

Wyeast 1450 - Dennys Favourite 50 - dated 23/7/2013

Adding 45 seconds of Pure Oxygen before pitching yeast.

Ferment at 19c for 3 days primary
Ferment at 19c for 7 days secondary
Cold Crash at 4c for 5days

 :chug:


----------



## manticle (9/8/13)

Byran said:


> Aw shiit just order a few hops and got Styrians so I guess they will have to do. I got a shipload of EKG left would they compliment each other?



You got styrians and you're 'making do'?

Best hop ever (and yes delicious with EKG and 1469)


----------



## sponge (9/8/13)

Yup, styrians really are the nectar of the gods.. Shouldn't be too hard to make use of them.


----------



## markjd (9/8/13)

Brewing a 10L batch of Revvy's Belgian Blonde.


----------



## Phillo (9/8/13)

markjd said:


> Brewing a 10L batch of Revvy's Belgian Blonde.


I read the recipe in that link to be around a 70C mash. Is this correct? :unsure:


----------



## markjd (9/8/13)

Phillo said:


> I read the recipe in that link to be around a 70C mash. Is this correct? :unsure:


Yes, it is


----------



## hsb (9/8/13)

Knocking this out tomorrow



> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Boil Size: 42.33 l
> Post Boil Volume: 30.98 l
> ...


I'm wanting to try out some Bramling Cross but reluctant to put it in any later than 15 minutes. I'm liking 3 hop combos and thinking Challenger EKG and Bramling should be interesting.
Any advice welcome on that hop bill. Anyone used Bramling X?

I also have Styrian but trying to save those for the Belgians. Cheers.


----------



## Phillo (9/8/13)

markjd said:


> Yes, it is


Wow. I mash my Belgians at 65-66 and still use a buttload of sugar.


----------



## Pickaxe (9/8/13)

Moteuka hop on CSA clone grain bill. CSA yeast harvested. 60 min bitter.to 25 ibus and 60g at 10min. Pale malt with a hit of Munich and carared. Basic brew.


----------



## Donske (9/8/13)

Double brew day tomorrow, going to knock out a couple of lower alcohol beers.

First up;

*Pale Mild* (Mild)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (°P): 9.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.54 %
Colour (SRM): 12.2 (EBC): 24.0
Bitterness (IBU): 20.8 (Average)

70.42% Maris Otter Malt
14.08% Biscuit
8.45% Caramunich III
7.04% Crystal 60

0.4 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 17°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Followed by;

*House Pale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 7.2 (EBC): 14.2
Bitterness (IBU): 37.2 (Average)

88.89% Pale Ale Malt
5.56% Carapils (Dextrine)
5.56% Crystal 60

0.4 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## lukiferj (9/8/13)

Donske said:


> Double brew day tomorrow, going to knock out a couple of lower alcohol beers.
> 
> First up;
> 
> ...


Why the simcoe in the mild Donske? Seems a little out of place.


----------



## Donske (9/8/13)

lukiferj said:


> Why the simcoe in the mild Donske? Seems a little out of place.



I find it a nuetral bittering hop when using so little, it's just 10g at 60 min, anyone that can detect that has a much better palate than I do.


----------



## lukiferj (9/8/13)

Donske said:


> I find it a nuetral bittering hop when using so little, it's just 10g at 60 min, anyone that can detect that has a much better palate than I do.


All good mate. Certainly better bang for buck than goldings as a bitterer. Just curious. I have been using challenger in my milds lately with either ekg or styrians. Love that style. That house pale looks the good too


----------



## Donske (9/8/13)

lukiferj said:


> All good mate. Certainly better bang for buck than goldings as a bitterer. Just curious. I have been using challenger in my milds lately with either ekg or styrians. Love that style. That house pale looks the good too


Yeah, I'd normally just use goldings for bittering but I've got another double brew day next weekend with a stout and an ESB on the cards and only 110g of EKG on hand.

And yeah, the house beer goes down a treat for such a simple beer, been brewing it for about 6 months with little tweaks and have settled on the above recipe for the last 3 or so versions.


----------



## tazman1967 (9/8/13)

Double Brewday tomorrow...
Double Decoction Octoberfest, followed by a Mosaic APA. Looking at a early start, going to be a loong day.
The Octoberfest is very late.. planning on dinking last week in October, and the double decoction is because I've never done one before.


----------



## tazman1967 (9/8/13)

Double Brewday tomorrow...
Double Decoction Octoberfest, followed by a Mosaic APA. Looking at a early start, going to be a loong day.
The Octoberfest is very late.. planning on dinking last week in October, and the double decoction is because I've never done one before.


----------



## JasonP (9/8/13)

Donske said:


> Double brew day tomorrow, going to knock out a couple of lower alcohol beers.
> 
> First up;
> 
> ...


How come you're fermenting at 17degrees with 1469? Just curious. Only used this yeast a couple of times, but always ferment around 20 with english yeasts in English ales


----------



## Donske (9/8/13)

JasonP said:


> How come you're fermenting at 17degrees with 1469? Just curious. Only used this yeast a couple of times, but always ferment around 20 with english yeasts in English ales



That's what I set my STC to, realistically it's 2° higher, the fermentation temp is mostly for my benefit here, this yeast is getting treated right as it's going to be my new house culture of 1469.


----------



## JasonP (9/8/13)

Donske said:


> That's what I set my STC to, realistically it's 2° higher, the fermentation temp is mostly for my benefit here, this yeast is getting treated right as it's going to be my new house culture of 1469.


Fair enough.

I'm looking at brewing some low alcohol beers. Currently got dopplebock, barley wine and baltic porter bottled, so need something a bit more sensilble. How's the biscuit malt go in this recipe?


----------



## Donske (9/8/13)

I like it, adds a bit of depth to the malt profile which I find beneficial, you could get similar results from viena or even just toasting a portion of your base malt yourself, either way it works and I've found milds are always the quickest kegs to blow whenever I brew them.

I'm on the low alcohol brew day for the same reason, apart from my house pale I've got a belgian golden strong, an IIPA and a 6.5% cider on tap and need some beers to break that up.


----------



## BPH87 (9/8/13)

Just finished cleaning up after brewing a Mosaic Brown Ale.....


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/8/13)

Double Brew day to build up stocks (in plastic bottles,  )

*Goomba Bog Standard Bitter*
Standard/Ordinary Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.100
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.035 (°P): 8.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.33 %
Colour (SRM): 8.6 (EBC): 17.0
Bitterness (IBU): 30.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.600 kg Ale Malt, Perle (87.8%)
0.300 kg Crystal 60 (7.32%)
0.200 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (4.88%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (1.6 g/L)
20.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safeale S-04


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

2nd is a sort of Rye and Wheat in the American style, but made dunkel.

*Jim Tom's Rye Beer*
American Wheat or Rye Beer

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.100
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (°P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.22 %
Colour (SRM): 14.0 (EBC): 27.5
Bitterness (IBU): 25.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.500 kg Ale Malt, Perle (29.41%)
1.500 kg Rye Malt (29.41%)
1.500 kg Wheat Malt (29.41%)
0.300 kg Caramalt (5.88%)
0.200 kg Caramunich II (3.92%)
0.100 kg Roasted Barley (1.96%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Apollo Pellet (18% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
30.0 g Wait-iti Pellet (2.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 63°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale K-97


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Byran (11/8/13)

manticle said:


> You got styrians and you're 'making do'?
> 
> Best hop ever (and yes delicious with EKG and 1469)


Nah man never used them before and going off one of your comments actually thought Id give them a try for a bit. I quite like the Idea of a caramelly, mandarin floral type english brown/pale ale. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :icon_drool2:


----------



## Byran (11/8/13)

JasonP said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I'm looking at brewing some low alcohol beers. Currently got dopplebock, barley wine and baltic porter bottled, so need something a bit more sensilble. How's the biscuit malt go in this recipe?


I have been fermenting all my 1469 brews at 16 deg or less. They still churn out the beer with no real issues. Its pretty versatile and even at the lower temps still gives nice fruity esters.


----------



## krausenhaus (11/8/13)

*American Pale Ale*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 44.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.900
Total Hops (g): 264.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 8.1 (EBC): 16.0
Bitterness (IBU): 40.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.500 kg Maris Otter Malt (55.56%)
3.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (30.3%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (10.1%)
0.400 kg Medium Crystal (Bairds) (4.04%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
24.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Caliente Pellet (15.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
20.0 g Caliente Pellet (15.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
20.0 g Caliente Pellet (15.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.3 g/L)
30.0 g Caliente Pellet (15.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mje1980 (12/8/13)

I'm trying a "no sparge" porter. I just took my normal porter then added about 25-30% more grain, but kept the water amount the same. I plan on adding all water at e start of the mash, then running off when its done and boiling that, no extra sparging. It's not very scientific, and my efficiency is set to around 55%, but I'm looking to really up the malty goodness. Anyway, I have no real expectations and this may well fail miserably. Oh well I'll get over it. 

87.3% MO
5.6% choc
4.2% med xtal
2.8% brown

Challenger @ 60 mins

Not sure what yeast, maybe us05 as I have nothing fresh. 

1.057 rough estimate
28 IBU rough estimate


----------



## Proffs (15/8/13)

Just got a grain mill and 130kg of grain on the weekend. Got the malt muncher (just missed the bulk buy), and 2 sacks JW Ale malt, 2 x JW Vienna, 1 x JW Wheat & 5kg pale crystal (also just missed the grain bulk buy up here! 

Anyway, gonna try the exact same grain bill til I run out, just changing different hops each time, to try perfect my system. 

I BIAB, no chill. I also use Argon's method of only adding the bittering hops to the boil. No chilling, then taking it all the way down to 4*C in the fridge. I then do a mini boil of 3-4 litres of wort and add my flavour & aroma hops. That is added back to the rest of the wort & yeast is pitched (in FV).

So, the grain bill is:
3kg ale malt
3kg Vienna
500g wheat
250g crystal
250g dextrose

This time I added 20g chinook for 60 mins. I was a bit off my numbers as I added to much sparge water so I added another 150g dextrose to bring me up to 22L in the cube @ 1.064.

Flavour hops were:
20g mosaic & 20g citra @ 20
20g mosaic & 20g citra @ 15
20g mosaic & 20g citra @ 10
20g Amarillo, 10g mosaic & 10g citra @ 3




Gonna dry hop 50g mosaic

Pitched craftbrewers dry ale yeast @ 22.5*C.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/8/13)

What's your ferment temp going to be @Proffs?

130kg of grain to perfect sounds massive. My only other thing is that if you're using multi hop bills - you aren't going to see what each adds, though you might end up perfecting a blend for yourself. But at that same time, you aren't going to know what grain bill works best without alteration.

Sounds like a great experiment though.


----------



## Proffs (15/8/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> What's your ferment temp going to be @Proffs?
> 
> 130kg of grain to perfect sounds massive.


Cheers mate. I've got the stc-1000 set at 18*C so I assume ferment is around 19? 

Yea, 130kg should see me through a good 5 or 6 months brewing pretty consistently. I've tried single hop brews so far of citra, cascade & galaxy. My favourite beers are holgates road trip and ferals hop hog so I will be aiming for that sort of thing. Although I'm not a massive fan of big pine flavours so I'll aim to keep that down a little.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (15/8/13)

Next brew 45L 

Summer wheat type thing

og-1055
fg- 1012

50/50 pilsner/red wheat
40 min hops nelson/motuaka
15min hops nelson/motuaka
0min hops nelson/motuaka
30 IBU
American ale 2

Should be nice with a bit of spice off the red wheat. Got the idea off 3 floyds Gumballhead


----------



## Donske (15/8/13)

Just milled the grain up for this, brewing tomorrow night.

*Chinook/Centennial Pale Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 13.1 (EBC): 25.8
Bitterness (IBU): 44.2 (Average)

88.89% Pale Ale Malt
11.11% Crystal 90

0.5 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Chinook (12.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

0.8 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (16/8/13)

A Belgian Triple (with a few more aroma hops than strictly necessary), now to convince SWMBO that she will enjoy making the candied sugar while I sort out the grain  .


----------



## fletcher (16/8/13)

brewed up a simple american amarillo pale ale on sunday

90% prem pilsner
5% crystal 60
5% carapils

amarillo @ 60, 20, and 7 mins to 48 IBU, and dry hopped

might use coopers recultured yeast or something different from my standard us-05. any suggestions? i like a cleaner flavour but don't mind branching out.


----------



## lukiferj (16/8/13)

fletcher said:


> brewed up a simple american amarillo pale ale on sunday
> 
> 90% prem pilsner
> 5% crystal 60
> ...


Have you tried Bry-97 as a comparison?


----------



## fletcher (16/8/13)

lukiferj said:


> Have you tried Bry-97 as a comparison?


can't say i have! good idea. what's the most noticeable comparison to us-05? i'm sure i could google it but from your experiences?


----------



## lukiferj (16/8/13)

fletcher said:


> can't say i have! good idea. what's the most noticeable comparison to us-05? i'm sure i could google it but from your experiences?


Well my first batch got infected but have run a few through with a new batch and I really like the results. Some people are saying that the hop flavour is slightly muted but personally I haven't noticed this a lot. Maybe a touch less bitterness but I no chill so already a little more bitter anyway. It seems to drop and clear up a lot quicker than US-05. I'll keep using it over US-05 for that reason.


----------



## fletcher (16/8/13)

lukiferj said:


> Well my first batch got infected but have run a few through with a new batch and I really like the results. Some people are saying that the hop flavour is slightly muted but personally I haven't noticed this a lot. Maybe a touch less bitterness but I no chill so already a little more bitter anyway. It seems to drop and clear up a lot quicker than US-05. I'll keep using it over US-05 for that reason.


sounds good mate. i'll give her a go. thanks for the suggestion. i no chill too so i find my stuff a bit 'muted' already as well.


----------



## winkle (16/8/13)

lukiferj said:


> Well my first batch got infected but have run a few through with a new batch and I really like the results. Some people are saying that the hop flavour is slightly muted but personally I haven't noticed this a lot. Maybe a touch less bitterness but I no chill so already a little more bitter anyway. It seems to drop and clear up a lot quicker than US-05. I'll keep using it over US-05 for that reason.


I'm using it in an IPA so I'll let you know how it works for me.


----------



## NickB (16/8/13)

winkle said:


> A Belgian Triple (with a few more aroma hops than strictly necessary), now to convince SWMBO that she will enjoy making the candied sugar while I sort out the grain  .


Ha, I just 'brewed' up a batch of invert/candi sugar to tip into the Tripel I have fermenting away. Not sure how I went, but 1kg of sugar can't do bad things to a Belgian, surely


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/8/13)

American Pale Ale

Eleventh Hour Pale Ale 3

OG - 1055
ABV - 5.7%
IBU - 36
EBC - 15
Boil Time - 90 min

*Malts*

Ale - 74%
Wheat - 21%
Caramalt - 5%

*Hops*

Bittering - Magnum 13%AA - 21g for 45mins
Flavour - Cascade 5.6%AA - 28g for 10mins
- Chinook 11.1%AA - 14g for 10mins
Aroma - Cascade 5.6%AA - 28g steeped for 15mins @ 80c
- Chinook 11.1%AA - 14g steeped for 15mins @ 80c

*Yeast*

Wyeast 1450 Denny Favourite #50 - Dated 23/7/2013 - unsure whether to smack or make a 1lt starter??

*Mash Profile*

Benchmark Braumeister Mash Step

Temp/time - 38c/10, 52c/10, 67c/60, 72c/20, 78c/15 mashout

Sparge with 8 litres

Chill to 23c after boil, add 60 seconds of pure oxygen and picth wort

Ferment at 18c


----------



## syl (16/8/13)

I have 3 beers on the go from my 50L Braumeister - simple session APA's (cascade-2row smash, 32 IBU's 4.5%) one with BRY97, One Wyeast 1056 and one with US05.

I will put up notes in a few weeks, just pitched yesterday. Going to do a whole series of yeast comparisons and dry hop / no hop / keg hop comparisons over the next few months now that I finally have a bigger rig!


----------



## fletcher (16/8/13)

syl said:


> I have 3 beers on the go from my 50L Braumeister - simple session APA's (cascade-2row smash, 32 IBU's 4.5%) one with BRY97, One Wyeast 1056 and one with US05.
> 
> I will put up notes in a few weeks, just pitched yesterday. Going to do a whole series of yeast comparisons and dry hop / no hop / keg hop comparisons over the next few months now that I finally have a bigger rig!


nice one mate, i'll be looking out for it. would love to know the differences of those particular 3 yeasts


----------



## syl (16/8/13)

Pratty1 said:


> American Pale Ale
> 
> Eleventh Hour Pale Ale 3
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice brew, I have those ingredients lying around too, may just smash that one out this weekend!

I'm going to need more cubes not the new brewery is up and running! Going to email plasdene now!


----------



## syl (16/8/13)

fletcher said:


> nice one mate, i'll be looking out for it. would love to know the differences of those particular 3 yeasts


As an avid APA drinker I am over the very subjective comparisons so I will take it to a brew club meet or something and get people to try them as well hopefully.


----------



## fletcher (16/8/13)

syl said:


> As an avid APA drinker I am over the very subjective comparisons so I will take it to a brew club meet or something and get people to try them as well hopefully.


sweet as. if you don't post it up, would you mind sending me a PM with any relevent notes?

no biggie if you don't remember or can't.


----------



## lukiferj (16/8/13)

fletcher said:


> sweet as. if you don't post it up, would you mind sending me a PM with any relevent notes?
> 
> no biggie if you don't remember or can't.


I'd be interested in the results and I bet a bunch of others would too.


----------



## syl (16/8/13)

Yeah, will do folks. Just in the middle of changing alignments so I will hopefully get to a meeting in a month


----------



## lukiferj (16/8/13)

syl said:


> Yeah, will do folks. Just in the middle of changing alignments so I will hopefully get to a meeting in a month


Nice one man


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/8/13)

I have 3 beers on the go from my 50L Braumeister - simple session APA's (cascade-2row smash, 32 IBU's 4.5%) one with BRY97, One Wyeast 1056 and one with US05.

1056 will make the best beer, that's my vote.


----------



## Donske (17/8/13)

Brewing this bitter tomorrow morning to take advantage of the yeast cake of a mild I am going to be kegging.

*Vitriolic Bitter* (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (°P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 16.6 (EBC): 32.7
Bitterness (IBU): 42.6 (Rager)

76.92% Maris Otter Malt
15.38% Biscuit
7.69% Caramunich III

1 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L East Kent Golding (6.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Weizguy (18/8/13)

Standard Schneider weisse clone. 90 min boil. House beer.
W3638, 24 litre batch, expected o.g. - 1.052, and 5.2 % abv


----------



## manticle (18/8/13)

Leftovers apa:


2kg dingemans pils
1.5kg wey vienna
1.7kg wey munich I
180g JW crystal
70g CaramunichI
600g dingmans aromatic (brewshop accidentally sent me 1kg cracked last wek so it's in brew or in bin)

Usual step mash regime. Hops to be worked out but probably cascade and styrians, maybe a small charge of columbus and/or chinook to around 45-50 IBU.

70% mash efficiency, 1272 top cropped into starter. NC.


----------



## manticle (18/8/13)

Used all my cascade last week so amarillo and a touch of columbus with the styrians.


----------



## waggastew (18/8/13)

Some sorta Euro/Dortmunder/Vienna Fake Lager

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.300
Total Hops (g): 85.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.74 %
Colour (SRM): 4.9 (EBC): 9.7
Bitterness (IBU): 39.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
1.500 kg Dry Malt Extract - Extra Light (45.45%)
0.800 kg Munich I (24.24%)
0.800 kg Vienna (24.24%)
0.200 kg Dextrose (6.06%)

Hop Bill
----------------
5.0 g Perle Pellet (6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
65.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (3.1 g/L)
15.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 16°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## warra48 (18/8/13)

```
Twisted Gut APA Version 5
Brewer: Robert
Asst Brewer: Elsie
Style: American Pale Ale
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l   
Measured OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 20.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.2 IBUs

     
2500.0 g              Munich (15.0 EBC)                        Grain         2        46.7 %        
2500.0 g              Pale Ale (5.9 EBC)                       Grain         3        46.7 %        
200.0 g               Wheat (4.0 EBC)                          Grain         4        3.7 %         
50.0 g                Amber (100.0 EBC)                        Grain         5        0.9 %         
50.0 g                Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC)  Grain         6        0.9 %         
50.0 g                Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC)    Grain         7        0.9 %         
12.0 g                Cascade [6.30 %] - First Wort 60.0 min   Hop           8        8.4 IBUs      
10.0 g                Magnum - USA [11.30 %] - First Wort 60.0 Hop           9        12.5 IBUs     
35.0 g                Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           10       7.0 IBUs      
15.0 g                Citra [13.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min          Hop           11       7.3 IBUs      
5.00 g                Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins)          Other         12       -             
5.00 g                BrewBrite (Boil 5.0 mins)                Fining        13       -             
20.0 g                Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           14       0.0 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Denny's Favorite 50 (Wyeast Labs #1450)  Yeast         15       -             
12.0 g                Cascade [6.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days      Hop           16       0.0 IBUs      
12.0 g                Citra [13.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days       Hop           17       0.0 IBUs      


Mashed 70 minutes at 66ºC. Boiled 60 minutes.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## pimpsqueak (18/8/13)

Marzen

3kg Vienna
1.5kg Munich II
1kg Wey Pilsner

60g Hersbrucker plugs @ 60min
30g Hersbrucker plugs @ 20 min

Mash in @ 62 deg 45 min, single decoction (mostly for colour) to 68 deg 35 min, infuse to 78 deg for mashout 10min.

60min boil
Wyeast 2308 Munich lager 4L starter.
Pitch @ 13 deg and decrease temp to 10 deg over 3 days.


----------



## syl (19/8/13)

manticle said:


> Leftovers apa:
> 
> 
> 2kg dingemans pils
> ...



What's your go to mash steps mants? Cheers.


----------



## manticle (19/8/13)

I dough in at 55 for 5 mins, ramp to a low end sacch rest which is usually around 62-63, depending on the results I want. I hold that for between 10 and 20 mins (again results dependent - drier beers are towards 15-20). I then ramp to alpha amylase rest - between 67 and 69, beer dependent. This is held for 40-50 mins.

I then do a glycoprotein rest (72 for 10 mins) and mash out at 78 for 10 before recirculating, draining and sparging.

In this case it was TEMP: 55/63/68/72/78
TIME: 5/10/45/10/10


----------



## Phoney (19/8/13)

C4 Red IPA

og 1.060
fg 1.015
IBU 70
Mash @66C


4.5kg pale 2-row
1 kg munich
300g caraaroma
80g roast barley
50g acidulated

25g chinook @60
25g columbus @10
25g citra @10
25g centennial @10
25g columbus @0
25g citra @0
25g centennial @0
25g columbus @dry hop
25g citra @dry hop
25g centennial @dry hop

WY1099 Whitbread


----------



## micblair (19/8/13)

You guys are blowing my mind with the complexity of your grain bills, mash regimes and hop schedules. I'm consistently surprised by beers with no more than 2 hop additions (usually the one variety) and a relatively simple grist. 

_Kolsch 5% ABV; ~27 BUs_

Single infusion 60 min, 65C; Mash-out 76C 15 minutes, 60 minute boil

Pale Ale Malt 90%
Munich 5%
Wheat 5%

1g/L Hallertau @ 60 mins
1g/L Hallertau @ 30 mins

Wyeast Kolsch II


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/8/13)

Worthy of the thirty minutes to hear about the ones theory.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=0sSKHzmhrzY


----------



## stakka82 (19/8/13)

Second all of the above, I find my best beers have 2-3 malts and 1-2 hops, dependent on style.

Two standouts in the last 6 months were a bitter with pale ale, dark xtal and table sugar, and willamette, and a best pilz/simcoe smash.


----------



## yum beer (20/8/13)

Brewed today,

Budvar clone from clone brews.
First run in esky mash tun that wasn't really ready...Im an eager little brewer and it didn't all go to plan,
in the end 2 points under and pretty close to volumes looking at the cube.
3 weeks to get the tun sorted for the next batch...Sam Smith India Ale clone....


----------



## argon (22/8/13)

First brew in a looong time.

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 18.7 - American Amber Ale
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 52.56 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 43.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 36.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 56.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.5 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
11.30 kg              Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)     Grain         2        90.4 %        
1.20 kg               Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC)        Grain         3        9.6 %         
30.00 g               Centennial [10.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min     Hop           4        17.9 IBUs     
30.00 g               Amarillo - HD 2011 [10.10 %] - Boil 30.0 Hop           5        12.7 IBUs     
30.00 g               Centennial [10.90 %] - Boil 30.0 min     Hop           6        13.7 IBUs     
30.00 g               Amarillo - HD 2011 [10.10 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop           7        6.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Centennial [10.90 %] - Boil 10.0 min     Hop           8        6.5 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               American Ale (DCL #US-05) [50.00 ml]     Yeast         9        -             
90.00 g               Amarillo - HD 2011 [10.10 %] - Dry Hop 5 Hop           10       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 12.50 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 34.25 l of water at 70.8 C          63.0 C        45 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 17.52l, 17.52l) of 80.0 C water
Notes:
------
```


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/8/13)

Good to see you back argon!  :beerbang:

Lots of brewers are still using the term Methode Argonaise.

Hope all is well, good to see some earlier members come back.


----------



## BPH87 (23/8/13)

Brewed a Mosaic/El Dorado Session IPA last night. 

Approx 3.5% 62IBU


----------



## BPH87 (23/8/13)

Used English malts, American hops - should be interesting.


----------



## Proffs (23/8/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Lots of brewers are still using the term Methode Argonaise.


Yup, I'm one of em. I've done 6 AG batches so far, the last four of em being Argon's no chill mini boil method. Due to taste my first very soon.


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/8/13)

argon said:


> First brew in a looong time.





Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Good to see you back argon!  :beerbang:
> 
> Lots of brewers are still using the term Methode Argonaise.
> 
> Hope all is well, good to see some earlier members come back.





Proffs said:


> Yup, I'm one of em. I've done 6 AG batches so far, the last four of em being Argon's no chill mini boil method. Due to taste my first very soon.


Welcome back mate! Use a combo of "argonaise" and cube hopping and love its work. Reminds me ive got an amber ale in the works soon me thinks.


----------



## lukiferj (23/8/13)

BPH87 said:


> Brewed a Mosaic/El Dorado Session IPA last night.
> 
> Approx 3.5% 62IBU


Interesting combo. Keen to hear the results man.


----------



## Helles (24/8/13)

Brewed this one today 
American Amber Ale
Never tried any of these hops



*Batch Size:* 112.00 L
*Boil Time:* 90 min 
2Hr Mash @ 67 
*Ingredients*

7.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) 35.37 %
3.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) 14.63 %
3.00 kg Vienna (7.9 EBC) 14.63 %
2.50 kg Rye Malt (Briess) (7.3 EBC) 12.20 %
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) 12.20 %
1.25 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) 6.10 %
1.00 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) 4.88 %
10.00 gm Calypso [15.30 %] (90 min) 4.1 IBU
10.00 gm El Dorado [15.80 %] (90 min) 4.2 IBU
22.00 gm Target [11.50 %] (90 min) 6.8 IBU
10.00 gm Caliente [15.30 %] (90 min) 4.1 IBU
50.00 gm Calypso [15.30 %] (10 min) 4.1 IBU
50.00 gm Caliente [15.30 %] (10 min) 4.1 IBU
50.00 gm El Dorado [15.80 %] (10 min) 4.2 IBU
50.00 gm Calypso [15.30 %] (5 min) 3.4 IBU
50.00 gm Caliente [15.30 %] (5 min) 3.4 IBU
50.00 gm El Dorado [15.80 %] (5 min) 3.5 IBU
50.00 gm Caliente [15.30 %] (0 min) 
- 50.00 gm El Dorado [15.80 %] (0 min) 
- 50.00 gm Calypso [15.30 %] (0 min) 
- 1.00 items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) 
2.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash)
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash)
1 Slurry American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [Starter 4000 ml] Yeast-Ale 


*Beer Profile*

*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.049 SG
_*Bitterness:*_ 41.8 IBU
_*Est Color:*_ 16.0 EBC​


Edit : Format


----------



## markjd (25/8/13)

A ten liter batch of Old Rasputin clone.


----------



## mosto (25/8/13)

Done a double brew yesterday. Only my 2nd and 3rd AG brews, so was a massive learning day. Missed some if my numbers on the first, but worked out what I did wrong and hit all the numbers on the second.

First brew:

*Parkes Road Pale Ale*
Australian Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 20.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.400
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (Â°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (Â°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 4.8 (EBC): 9.5
Bitterness (IBU): 35.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes):  60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.200 kg Pale Ale (95.45%)
0.200 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (4.55%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66Â°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18Â°C with Coopers


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Second brew:

*Citrillo*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 20.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.250
Total Hops (g): 65.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (Â°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (Â°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 6.6 (EBC): 12.9
Bitterness (IBU): 34.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Ale Malt (94.12%)
0.250 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.88%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
5.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66Â°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18Â°C with Safale S-04


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Will be cracking the keg of the my first AG later today!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/8/13)

Excellent way to learn if possible, immediately implement changes based on errors made - well done


----------



## brewologist (25/8/13)

I'm knocking this batch out today. Just dough'd in.

This is in preparation for the annual bon fire party at a mates place.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe 
Recipe: Bon Fire Pale Ale
Brewer: Gav
Asst Brewer: Ziggy the Dog!!
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 53.26 l
Post Boil Volume: 45.76 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 39.20 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 11.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name 
13.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) 
9.00 g Calcium Chloride 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale 67.5 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger 18.4 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt  6.1 % 
0.50 kg Vienna Malt 6.1 % 
0.15 kg Victory Malt 1.8 % 
15.00 g Magnum 14.8 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) 
47.00 g Cascade Flowers - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8.8 IBUs 
40.00 g Motueka Flowers - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8.9 IBUs 
40.00 g Cascade Flowers - Boil 5.0 min Hop 3.0 IBUs 
33.00 g Motueka Flowers - Boil 5.0 min Hop 2.9 IBUs 
35.00 g Cascade Flowers - Hop Back 0.0 IBUs 
35.00 g Motueka Flowers - Hop Back 0.0 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Safale American #US-05) Yeast 

Keg Hop with more Motueka and possiibly Mosaic and more Cascade?? 1/2g/L of each.


Mash Schedule: Brewology Brew Rig Mash
Total Grain Weight: 8.15 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 60 l of water at 53.7 C 52.0 C 5 min 
Saccharification 1 Heat to 62.0 C over 5 min 63.0 C 20 min 
Saccharification 2 Heat to 68.0 C over 5 min 68.0 C 40 min 
Saccharification 3 Heat to 72.0 C over 5 min 72.0 C 10 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C 10 min 
Batch Sparge Add 10l of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C 0 min 


Hopefully I hit targets etc. and produce a nice beer for the party.

Cheers,


----------



## tricache (26/8/13)

Second AG batch on the weekend...going for an english brown but with US hops...calling it American Were-Hop In London :lol:

Recipe: American Were-Hop In London
Brewer: Adam
Style: English Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 19.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 37.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.1 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
---------------
3280.00 g Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)
450.00 g Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) 
290.00 g Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) 
230.00 g Special Roast (98.5 EBC) 
170.00 g Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) 
80.00 g Carafa II (811.6 EBC) 

15.00 g Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
15.00 g Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min 

No Chilled and then fermented with S-04 @ 17 degrees


----------



## Weizguy (27/8/13)

*Eichen Weizen doppelbock* (Oak- smoked Doppelweizenbock)

*Brew Type:* All Grain *Date:* 27/08/2013 *Style:* Weizenbock *Brewer:* Seth *Batch*
*Size:* 25.00 L *Assistant Brewer:* none *Boil Volume:* 37.47 L *Boil Time:* 90 min *Equipment:* 50 litre Esky and 75 litre kettle 

*Ingredients* Amount Item Type % or IBU 5.00 kg Eichen Wheat Malt, Pale- Oak smoked (3.9 EBC) Grain 55.6 %
3.00 kg Pilsner - Bohemian (4.0 EBC) Grain 33.3 %
1.00 kg Cara-wheat (220.0 EBC) Grain 11.1 %
26.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 17.1 IBU
Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) [full cake from weizen] Yeast-Wheat

*Beer Profile* *Estimated Original Gravity:* 1.074 SG (1.064-1.085 SG)
*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.074 SG
*Estimated Final Gravity:* 1.012 SG (1.015-1.022 SG)
*Estimated Color:* 38.5 EBC (23.6-49.3 EBC) *Color* *[Color]*
*Bitterness:* 17.1 IBU (15.0-30.0 IBU) *Alpha Acid Units:* 0.8 AAU
*Estimated Alcohol by Volume:* 8.2 % (6.5-8.5 %)

*Actual Calories:* 708 cal/l

*Mash Profile* *Name:* Schneider Muli-step infusion
*Mash Tun Weight:* 7.50 kg
*Mash Grain Weight:* 9.00 kg
*Mash PH:* 5.4 PH
*Grain Temperature:* 16.0 C
*Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C
*Sparge Water:* 20.79 L
*Adjust Temp for Equipment:* TRUE

Step Temp/Time
Mash-in ( hydration/ ferulic acid rest) Add 11.61 L of water at 45.0 C to get 37.0 C 30 min
Protein rest (wheat beer) Add 6.29 L of water at 83.8 C to get 50.0 C 20 min
Sacc rest Add 10.79 L of water at 91.0 C 63.0 C 60 min


*Mash Notes*
Ferulic acid rest encourages phenols such as 4VG in wheat beer. Protein rest and low-end sacc rest to emulate Schneider character
*Carbonation and Storage* *Carbonation Type:* Corn Sugar *Carbonation Volumes:* 3.0 (2.4-2.9 vols) *Estimated Priming Weight:* 212.0 gm *Temperature at Bottling:* 19.0 C
*Notes*
Wheat crushed twice, before the pils grain is crushed.

Just hit my Protein rest -10:40 AM

Testing the Eichen weizen malz for the lhbs. Thought that a Weizenbock was a good way to highlight the new malt.


----------



## Weizguy (27/8/13)

Half-way through running off. Tastes awesome, mild oak smoke, and bock-y maltiness. Hoping for OK efficiency and a no-stick sparge. Will soon add the remaining sparge water, stir, recirculate and run off, while commencing the 90 minute boil. Will add a dose of yeast nutrient, and then 10 min before boil end, a whirfloc tab. Remember, any cloudiness comes from the yeast, not the beer.

I'm thirsty for a beer now! Maybe a Potter's porter after the boil commences...


----------



## tiprya (27/8/13)

Where'd you get the oak smoked wheat malt from?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/8/13)

Yesterday's brew:

Lumber & Granite Saison

25L

2.2kg Wheat Malt
2.2kg Pilsner Malt (JW)

Galaxy (Flowers) 70g at 0 minutes (no-chill), 35IBU (adjusted)

Danstar Belle Saison Yeast.

Rest of stats at home.


----------



## Weizguy (27/8/13)

tiprya said:


> Where'd you get the oak smoked wheat malt from?


Weyermann Eichenweizen malz from Mark's Homebrew, Newcastle. Ive had it a few months now, and finally got a day off to brew, and conveniently pitch on to the yeast cake of the weizen I brewed about a week ago.


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/8/13)

Had a spare cube of Australian Ale so converted it to an APA (turns out I'm not a fan of coopers yeast)

13B. Apollo APA
93% JW Ale
5% JW Wheat
2% JW Crystal (140ebc)

Temp 55/62/68/72/78
Time 5/10/50/10/Raise Bag

FWH Australia Cluster to 30IBU
Apollo 18.9%AA at 10 and 5 to bring IBU total to 42.
Wy Greenbelt
33g Apollo dry hop at day 5 for 3 days then CC and keg.


----------



## Samuel Adams (27/8/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> Had a spare cube of Australian Ale so converted it to an APA (turns out I'm not a fan of coopers yeast)
> 
> 13B. Apollo APA
> 93% JW Ale
> ...


What temp did you ferment the first cube at with the coopers yeast ?


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/8/13)

Only 18C should have been 20C. In the first few weeks it was completely stripped of all flavour it was just completely muted, no character. Then after that period it started tasting more and more like a more gutsy version of a VB/CD. Which I was actually quiet impressed with as a clone beer. It's going to be my go to yeast for megaswill clones but not the flavour I'm after. I do appreciate it for what it is and I do understand I fermented too low but next time Id be fermenting at 20C. I would ferment this at 20C now and keg but I've got a few other things on my brewing 'to do list' first.


----------



## tigertunes (27/8/13)

First attempt at a double batch 44l 
BIAB No chill APA cube hopped

8.6kg JWM traditional ale malt
.65kg Victory malt
.65kg Weyerman munich 1
.45 JWM wheat

20g Motueka flowers @ 40mins
100g 16.1%AA Victoria secret pellets in cube 1
100g 11.1%AA Citra pellets in cube 2

Realised after i forgot to half total volume when calculating IBU for each cube, Hopefully havnt overdone it.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (27/8/13)

Just mashed in:

OG 1042
FG 1010

94% Golden promise 
6% Medium Crystal

Tettnanger 40 min 40g
Tettnanger 20 min 30g
Willamette 5min 20g

yeast is TBA or suggestions? i was thinking tradish with 1469


----------



## Thefatdoghead (27/8/13)

tigertunes said:


> First attempt at a double batch 44l
> BIAB No chill APA cube hopped
> 
> 8.6kg JWM traditional ale malt
> ...


----------



## fletcher (27/8/13)

did my last 10L stove top batch on the weekend. moving on up to full and higher volume brews FINALLY.

*Lazy Sunday* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 5.8 (EBC): 11.4
Bitterness (IBU): 46.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

90.91% Pilsner
4.55% Carapils (Dextrine)
4.55% Crystal 60

0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Amarillo (8.9% Alpha) @ 7 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Amarillo (8.9% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 16°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## tricache (28/8/13)

Holy crap S-04 is a beast!!! Pitched it onto my wort Sunday morning, 1.049SG, and it is now at 1.013 with krausen pretty much gone!!! :super:


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/8/13)

*Belgian Witbier V1.2*

OG - 1.051
ABV - 5.3%
EBC - 5
Vol. - 23 litres
IBU - 16
Boil - 60 mins

Raw Wheat - 60%
Floor Malted Pilsener - 30%
Rolled Oats - 10%

East Kent Goldings - 30g @ 60 mins

Coriander Spice - 10g @ 10mins
Orange Zest - 10g @ 10mins

Mulit Step Mashing Profile

Time/Temp - 10/20c, 20/52c, 90/66c, 15/72c, 15/76c

Wyeast 3463 - Forbidden Fruit @ 18c


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/8/13)

tricache said:


> Holy crap S-04 is a beast!!! Pitched it onto my wort Sunday morning, 1.049SG, and it is now at 1.013 with krausen pretty much gone!!! :super:


Took me four days last time with a fairly decent krausen. It was ahead at the last length, then BRY97 went boom, tried to climb out of the fermenter and it was a photo finish.

Dropped clear too.

Still prefer Windsor but we'll see how the end product works out.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/8/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Yesterday's brew:
> 
> Lumber & Granite Saison
> 
> ...


that done on stovetop 2 pot with lauter method?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/8/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> that done on stovetop 2 pot with lauter method?


Absolutely. Pretty easy with these smaller grain bills - when the grist is > 6kg it requires a little more juggling, but this was a pretty cruisey brew day.

I'm also finding (now you asked) that it works better when the lauter tun and esky are outside. No mess in the kitchen with all spillages being absorbed by the outside pavers/concrete/grass.

Finished over gravity and needed a wee dilute, but nothing major.


----------



## tricache (28/8/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Took me four days last time with a fairly decent krausen. It was ahead at the last length, then BRY97 went boom, tried to climb out of the fermenter and it was a photo finish.
> 
> Dropped clear too.
> 
> Still prefer Windsor but we'll see how the end product works out.


I only have a few gravity points to go and sitting at 17 degrees still so I might bump it up a bit just to clean the last few up then cold crash.


----------



## Donske (29/8/13)

Brewing this pale ale Saturday afternoon. Posting early as I want a chance for someone experienced with El Dorado hops to tell me whether it will play well with Galaxy, I have no bloody idea but going from the descriptors I've read it sounds alright.

*Galaxy/El Dorado Pale Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 4.9 (EBC): 9.7
Bitterness (IBU): 44.3 (Tinseth)

94.74% Pale Ale Malt
5.26% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.5 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L El Dorado (15.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Galaxy (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L El Dorado (15.8% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Galaxy (12.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L El Dorado (15.8% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)
1 g/L Galaxy (12.2% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

0.8 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## The Village Idiot (29/8/13)

Simple is best..... two of my best easy brews.....

Kill Kennyish
Standard/Ordinary Bitter
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.300
Total Hops (g): 42.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 13.2 (EBC): 25.9
Bitterness (IBU): 22.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 67
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Marris Otter (Simpsons) (94.34%)
0.250 kg Heritage Crystal (Simpsons) (4.72%)
0.050 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (0.94%)
Hop Bill
----------------
32.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
10.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Danstar Nottingham




Pete's Pale
Australian Pale Ale
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.600
Total Hops (g): 25.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 6.3 (EBC): 12.4
Bitterness (IBU): 27.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 66
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
Grain Bill
----------------
5.250 kg Ale Malt (JWM Trad) (93.75%)
0.300 kg Wheat Malt (5.36%)
0.050 kg Dark Crystal (JWM) (0.89%)
Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


----------



## argon (30/8/13)

Lawnmower type APA

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Bright Columbus Ale
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 52.56 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 43.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 9.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.5 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
7.30 kg               Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)            Grain         2        84.9 %        
0.80 kg               Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)          Grain         3        9.3 %         
0.40 kg               Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC)   Grain         4        4.7 %         
0.10 kg               Caraaroma (256.1 EBC)                    Grain         5        1.2 %         
30.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 60. Hop           6        25.7 IBUs     
30.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 Hop           7        5.1 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast         8        -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8.60 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 22.80 l of water at 71.4 C          63.0 C        90 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 19.19l, 19.19l) of 90.0 C water
Notes:
------
 

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## chunckious (30/8/13)

Smurto's English IPA grist & hop shedule.
Simcoe and W1028.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/8/13)

Should be getting a double brewday in today. 132L all up.

This one will be first of the rank. Then followed by an IPA.

*Straddy lager*
Australian Lager
*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.650
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.55 %
Colour (SRM): 3.7 (EBC): 7.3
Bitterness (IBU): 19.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
*Grain Bill*
----------------
10.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (93.9%)
0.650 kg Cane Sugar (6.1%)
*Hop Bill*
----------------
45.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.2 g/L)
*Misc Bill*
----------------
Multi step Infusion starting at 52°C for 10 minutes, raise to 62°C for 15 Minutes, raise to 67.5°C for 45 Minutes, raise to 78°C for mash out, followed by double sparge.
Fermented at 16°C with Saflager S-23

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Weizguy (30/8/13)

Les the Weizguy said:


> *Eichen Weizen doppelbock* (Oak- smoked Doppelweizenbock)
> 
> *Ingredients* Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 5.00 kg Eichen Wheat Malt, Pale- Oak smoked (3.9 EBC) Grain 55.6 %
> ...


Pitched the yeast from a weizen yeast cake last night. About 8 hours later, the "hop drive" has commenced. 7 litres of kräusen, breaching the lid...

Beast of a yeast? W3638. Hearty appetite, at least (*edited for formatting only)


----------



## krausenhaus (31/8/13)

*American Amber Ale*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 44.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.200
Total Hops (g): 215.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 12.2 (EBC): 24.0
Bitterness (IBU): 35.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (68.63%)
2.500 kg Munich I (24.51%)
0.400 kg Caraaroma (3.92%)
0.300 kg Medium Crystal (Bairds) (2.94%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.3 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
8.0 g BrewBrite @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 21°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

I won't be the only person using this grain bill this weekend, as LHBS gave my order to someone else. Hope they're not doing a single batch.


----------



## vykuza (31/8/13)

Brewing the first half of this today:

Nick's Acid Wit
1.048 OG
2.5kg pilsner malt
2.5kg terrified wheat
mashed at 66, then chilled with additional water to 44c and lactobacillus pitched into mash
Going to sour it for 24 hours, sparge and boil as normal.
Spalter at 60 and 20 for 15 ibus

Still tossing up between tangerine peel and bitter orange peel - I think the sweeter aromas of the tangerine would work better with the sourness. Any thoughts?


----------



## A3k (31/8/13)

Just made this American Amber Ale.
Looking forward to it. didn't quite get the efficiency i was after, but i'll get over that i'm sure. Will be a bit darker and more bitter than the style, but hopefully i also reckon that'll be nice.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Al's Amber Ale
Brewer: Alan Rowland
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 28.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 45.7 IBUs
Boil Time: 70 Minutes
Ingredients:

2.30 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston)
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann)
0.70 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston)
0.32 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann)
0.32 kg Special B (Dingemans)

22.10 g Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] - First Wort 90.0 29.9 IBUs 
25.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] - Boil 20.0 min 10.3 IBUs 
21.10 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 20.0 min 5.5 IBUs 

26.20 g Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min
15.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 0.0 min

4.00 g  Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) 
3.00 g Calcium Chloride
0.25 Items Whirlfloc Tablet
WLP 001 Califonia Ale Yeast 
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.92 l of water at 64.8 C 60.0 C 0 min 
Saccharification Heat to 70.0 C over 20 min 70.0 C 45 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 5 min 


Cheers


----------



## sponge (31/8/13)

I've noticed the last couple of brews I've done have had a bit of a harsh kind've taste. Not really offensive, but quite astringent.

Decided to put a brew down today to try and determine the cause of this issue. I decided to check the temp of the wort in the MT with a digital probe after the HERMS kicked in. Noticed that the brew was actually 10'C warmer than the temp sensor said on the HERMS, and I had only recently changed the temp sensor to be used with this thermal paste stuff in a thermowell but obviously that isn't conducting heat too well and the HERMS is working overboard to try and get to the right temp. I'm assuming I've been mashing around 75-77'C for the last couple of brew which would explain them finishing with high FG's as well <_< 

So I threw out the rest of the batch since it was already at the 77'C for it's mash and been replacing the temp sensor with the one I use for my HLT. Couldn't be bothered trying to save it and waste the effort of boiling and fermenting for sub-par beer.

Either way, hopefully means I've sorted out the issue of the bad brews and can look at getting the same recipe down in the next week or two. Was just looking at a bit of a AIPA to use up the rest of some GP and excess hops I had laying around. Looks like I'll need to buy some more GP at some stage as well!

Lesson learnt.


----------



## Yob (1/9/13)

punching out a double today with the new system, both cube hopped (50l into cubes)

41.38% Pale Ale Malt
27.59% Wheat Malt
13.79% Munich I
10.34% Rye Malt
6.9% Victory

(Cube 1)
0.4 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha)
2 g/L Cascade (7.4% Alpha)
2 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha)
2 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha)

(Cube 2)
0.4 g/L Magnum
2 g/L Amarillo
2 g/L Centennial
2 g/L Mosaic

The magnum is a kettle addition, rest are cube additions in both.

ed: adjusted to per cube.


----------



## jefin (1/9/13)

Put down 3 last weekend

Simtenaic Pale Ale
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 30.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.371
Total Hops (g): 105.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 8.5 (EBC): 16.8
Bitterness (IBU): 41.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (78.48%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (15.7%)
0.242 kg Crystal Medium - (Thomas Fawcett) (3.8%)
0.129 kg Amber Malt (2.02%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Ended up mixing the hops for the 10 & 15 min additions and continuously hopped for 20mins

Also put down a Dogfish 60minute and a Mosaic Golden Rye (Dr Smurto Style) but continuously hopped with Mosaic for 30 mins.

Cant wait to bottle 90L of beer, time to grab some keg's I think!


----------



## Snow (1/9/13)

Ahhhh... gotta love Fathers Day! Had the day to myself to brew - no interruptions!

Inspired by some awesome beers my sister brought me back from New York, I brewed an American brown ale. Recipe as follows.....

*[SIZE=12pt]Batch Size[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 25.00 L[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Boil Time[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 60 min [/SIZE]
Efficiency: 70% 
[SIZE=12pt]2.50 kg[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM)Grain[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]36.23 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]2.50 kg Pilsner, Barrett Burston (1.6 SRM)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Grain[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]36.23 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]0.30 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Grain[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]4.35 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]0.30 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Grain[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]4.35 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]0.30 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Grain[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]4.35 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]0.30 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Grain[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]4.35 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Grain 4.35 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]0.20 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Grain[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]2.90 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]0.20 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Grain[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]2.90 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]22.00 gm Magnum [14.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop)[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] 40.1 IBU[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]25.00 gm Orbit [5.30 %] (15 min)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Hops[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]4.2 IBU[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.20 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]20.00 gm[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Centennial pellets (0 mins - aroma)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]20.00gm Cascade [6.70 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]25.00 gm[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Orbit [5.30 %] (Dry Hop 3 days)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1.0 items[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 60.0 min)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Misc[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1.0 items[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Misc[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1.0 tsp[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Misc[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]3.00 gm[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Chalk (Mash 60.0 min)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Misc[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1 Pkgs[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]American Ale (Craftbrewer)[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]Yeast-Ale[/SIZE]

*Mash at 65 for 60mins*

*[SIZE=12pt]Measured Original Gravity[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 1.059 SG[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=12pt]Bitterness:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 44.3 IBU[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=12pt]Est Color:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 18.9 SRM[/SIZE]

Cheers - Snow


----------



## JasonP (1/9/13)

Snow said:


> Ahhhh... gotta love Fathers Day! Had the day to myself to brew - no interruptions!
> 
> Inspired by some awesome beers my sister brought me back from New York, I brewed an American brown ale. Recipe as follows.....
> 
> ...


I have to ask, why are you using 9 malts? Seems pointless with most of those unless you are using up old stock.


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/9/13)

JasonP said:


> I have to ask, why are you using 9 malts? Seems pointless with most of those unless you are using up old stock.


Its about 85% base




Snow said:


> Ahhhh... gotta love Fathers Day! Had the day to myself to brew - no interruptions!
> 
> Inspired by some awesome beers my sister brought me back from New York, I brewed an American brown ale. Recipe as follows.....
> 
> ...


Wouldnt wanna send some my way to evaluate? Id be tempted to add more flavour additions and down the Magnum till you hit target IBU but regardless it looks like it'll be a ripper.


----------



## Snow (2/9/13)

JasonP said:


> I have to ask, why are you using 9 malts? Seems pointless with most of those unless you are using up old stock.


LOL - yeah it does look a tad excessive....
It was originally a recipe for an NHC award winning pale ale, but then I wanted to make a brown ale, so I added the crystal malts and carafa.

MB, I deliberately kept the flavour additions at a minimum, as the last time I made one the hop flavour overpowered the malt, which is out of style for a brown. This is for a comp, so I was trying to keep it close to style.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## JasonP (2/9/13)

Snow said:


> LOL - yeah it does look a tad excessive....
> It was originally a recipe for an NHC award winning pale ale, but then I wanted to make a brown ale, so I added the crystal malts and carafa.
> 
> MB, I deliberately kept the flavour additions at a minimum, as the last time I made one the hop flavour overpowered the malt, which is out of style for a brown. This is for a comp, so I was trying to keep it close to style.
> ...


Fair enough if you are copying a recipe, but I think you can brew the same beer with leaving out 3 or 4 of those malts.


----------



## winkle (2/9/13)

There are far too many empty kegs loitering in the brewery at the moment.
Batch 1 (tomorrow) Flying Pig Bitter.
Batch 2 (Friday) La Grisette.


----------



## syl (2/9/13)

Dropped 75 Litres of DSGA on the Braumeister on the weekend, got 80% efficiency w/12.5kgs of grains.

Going to mill slightly finer (1.2mm down to 1mm) next time and aim for 85%


----------



## Khellendros13 (2/9/13)

Brewed on Saturday, first use of Mosaic and Citra, in an APA I need to keg and carb on Saturday morning...

Hit OG and volume targets. Hope this ends up tasty 

*Batch Size: *20L *Style:* American Pale Ale () *Boil Size: *30L *Style Guide:* BJCP 2008 *Color:* 6.1 SRM *Equipment:* My Equipment *Bitterness:* 37.9 IBUs *Boil Time:* 60 min *Est OG:* 1.049 (12.1° P) *Mash Profile:* Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge CUSTOM *Est FG:* 1.012 SG (3.0° P) *Fermentation:* Ale, Single Stage *ABV:* 4.9% 

37L Melbourne Water
4.90 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60 min)
9.90 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60 min)
3kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM)
.9kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)
.9kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM)
5g Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM)
10g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.0%] - First Wort
30g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.0%] - Boil 10 min
9 20g Citra [11.9%] - Boil 10 min
0 15g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.0%] - Steep 0 min
10g Citra [11.9%] - Steep 0 min
1 pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast
40g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.0%] - Dry Hop 0 days


----------



## tricache (3/9/13)

Recipe: Schwarzbier
Brewer: Adam
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 68.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.2 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients
3200.00g x Munich Malt (17.7 EBC)
2000.00g x Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) 
240.00g x Carafa II (811.6 EBC)
240.00g x Chocolate Malt (1300.0 EBC) 
100.00g x Caraaroma (256.1 EBC)
1.00 tsp x Salt (Boil 60.0 mins) 
25.00g x Mt. Hood [6.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
25.00g x Mt. Hood [6.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min
0.50 x Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins)
25.00g x Mt. Hood @ 2.0 min
Bohemian Lager Yeast(Wyeast Labs #2124)

My first ever Schwarzbier and first time trying liquid yeast too! Eeeeeek!!


----------



## soundawake (3/9/13)

I will be brewing this in mid Oct when I get back from overseas... but I want to brew it now!

*Triple Threat* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 6.7 (EBC): 13.2
Bitterness (IBU): 34.4 (Average)

90.91% Pilsner
5.45% Caramunich I
3.64% Rye Malt

0.9 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Cascade (7.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Citra (11.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 80 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with BRY-97

Notes: Dry hop 1.0 g/L Citra day 5

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle (6/9/13)

Check list,
1. Grisette brewed - check,
2. Flying Pig Bitter mashing - check,
3. Glass of Apricot Sour Ale in hand - ?
(Just fixing number three)


----------



## sp0rk (6/9/13)

Looking at brewing this tomorrow, any critique would be appreciated 

*Election Day IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 10.8 (EBC): 21.3
Bitterness (IBU): 60.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

90% Maris Otter Malt
10% Caramunich II

2.2 g/L Cascade (4.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Cascade (4.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Cascade (4.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.1 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## tones0606 (6/9/13)

Experimental brew for the weekend
63L SG1050

70% Ale Malt
10% Wheat
20% Munich

65g POR @60 minutes

Cube 1 = 20g Cascade cube hopped
Cube 2 = 15g Amarillo cube hopped
Cube 3 = 35g Saaz cube hopped

Ferment with 3068 @18 deg


----------



## verysupple (6/9/13)

I just ordered grain for this American amber ale. I'm not sure if I should bump up the IBUs a little to balance out all the crystal. Thoughts?

23 L batch

OG: 1.046
FG: 1.012
ABV: 4.8% (after bottle priming)
IBU: 30
EBC: 31

89.1% Golden Promise
6.7% Caramel 60L
3.3% CaraAroma
0.9% Roasted barley

20 g Centennial (9.2% AA) @ 60 min
10 g Centennial (9.2% AA) @ 20 min
10 g Willamette (6.1% AA) @ 20 min
10 g Centennial (9.2% AA) @ 0 min
10 g Willamette (6.1% AA) @ 0 min

Mash:
64C for 60 min
71C for 20 min
Mash out at 76C

Ferment with Wyeast 1056 at 17C


----------



## mje1980 (6/9/13)

Staison

76.2% MO
8.3% Roasted barley
3.6% Pale choc
11.9% Flaked barley

64c mash
Challenger 60 mins

1.042
32 IBU

Belle Saison


----------



## pedleyr (6/9/13)

winkle said:


> Check list,
> 1. Grisette brewed - check,
> 2. Flying Pig Bitter mashing - check,
> 3. Glass of Apricot Sour Ale in hand - ?
> (Just fixing number three)


What's the apricot sour like?


----------



## sponge (6/9/13)

mje1980 said:


> Staison
> 
> 76.2% MO
> 8.3% Roasted barley
> ...


Curious to see how that one turns out Mark. Sounds quite nice indeed.. Have you brewed a roasty saison before?


----------



## amarks6 (7/9/13)

This is the latest of a couple of attempts to nail down a Stone and Wood Pacific Ale Clone:


Pacific Ale Clone

American Pale Ale
*Type: *All Grain *Date: *6/10/2012
*Batch Size (fermenter): *45.00 l *Brewer: *
*Boil Size: *53.44 l *Asst Brewer:*
*Boil Time: *60 min *Equipment: End of Boil Volume *49.44 l *Brewhouse Efficiency: *75.00 %
*Final Bottling Volume: *43.00 l *Est Mash Efficiency *80.0 %
*Fermentation: *Ale, Single Stage *Taste Rating(out of 50): *30.0
*Taste Notes:*

*Ingredients*
6.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 76.5 %
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 11.8 %
0.60 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 3 7.1 %
0.40 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 4 4.7 %
35.00 g Galaxy [11.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 15.5 IBUs
45.00 g Galaxy [11.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 9.9 IBUs
35.00 g Galaxy [11.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28
ml] Yeast 8 -
30.00 g Galaxy [11.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs

*Beer Profile*
*Est Original Gravity: *1.044 SG *Measured Original Gravity: *1.046 SG
*Est Final Gravity: *1.010 SG *Measured Final Gravity: *1.010 SG
*Estimated Alcohol by Vol: *4.5 % *Actual Alcohol by Vol: *4.7 %
*Bitterness: *25.4 IBUs *Calories: *427.1 kcal/l
*Est Color: *6.0 EBC

No matter how hard I try, I just can't get the same amount of fruitiness in taste and aroma as the real S & W Ale. I get too much bitterness as well, even after reducing bittering hops to 30 minutes.

Does anyone know if they use hops other than Galaxy? Is US-05 the right yeast? Do you think S & W might use fruit essences?

Any advice welcome.

Cheers,

Rummy


----------



## warra48 (7/9/13)

Had a brewday with a fellow brewer yesterday, and a visit from another.

Started off really nicely with my dumping 25 litres of APA with an acetobacter infection. Gave the fermenter fridge a good clean and a solid spray of bleach to kill any remaining nasties.

Managed to put down an Amercian Amber Ale in the afternoon to make up for it.


----------



## markjd (7/9/13)

It wouldn't be an election day without a little bitterness... brewing a Fuller's ESB clone today


----------



## mje1980 (7/9/13)

Nah sponge, never brewed a saison let alone a roasty one. Dont brew many stouts either so who knows haha. Will let you know. Loving my mild brewed with beire de garde yeast though


----------



## krausenhaus (8/9/13)

*10 minute IPA*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 45.0
Total Grain (kg): 12.400
Total Hops (g): 630.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.061 (°P): 15.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.99 %
Colour (SRM): 11.1 (EBC): 21.9
Bitterness (IBU): 62.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
12.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (96.77%)
0.400 kg Caraaroma (3.23%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
150.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (3.3 g/L)
150.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (3.3 g/L)
150.0 g Motueka Leaf (6.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (3.3 g/L)
60.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)
60.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)
60.0 g Motueka Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)


----------



## sp0rk (8/9/13)

Finally got around to doing my Election Day IPA today
Bumped the hops up to 
50g Cascade @ 60
30g Cascade in cube
30g Citra in cube
30g Cascade in fermenter
30g Citra in fermenter

Should make for around 61.4 IBU


----------



## Batz (8/9/13)

Time to brew an Oktoberfest.


----------



## winkle (10/9/13)

Way over time to brew a Biere de Mars (for the season not the month)I'll have to dig up the recipe, and a Acerola Saison-ish thing is coming up as well.


----------



## mje1980 (10/9/13)

Summer de garde



87.8% best pilz.
6.8% flaked barley
2.7% carahell
2.7% biscuit

Hallertau 60

1.042
1.009 ( I'd be surprised if it didn't get to 1.004 though ).
17ibu

3725 beire de garde yeast.


----------



## adamsmith3d (10/9/13)

Dr Rummy said:


> This is the latest of a couple of attempts to nail down a Stone and Wood Pacific Ale Clone:
> 
> Pacific Ale Clone American Pale Ale
> *Type: *All Grain *Date: *6/10/2012
> ...


Hi Rummy,
I made the "Sticks and stones" recipe by Daemon: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/877-sticks-and-stones/
and adapted it to my BIAB system to do a 21L partial. IMO it is not bitter enough, and very heavy on the passionfruit flavour/aroma.
Here's my BS recipe:

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
```


```
Recipe: Pacific Ale Clone
```


```
Brewer: Adso
```


```
Asst Brewer:
```


```
Style: American Pale Ale
```


```
TYPE: All Grain
```


```
Taste: (30.0)
```


```
Recipe Specifications
```


```
--------------------------
```


```
Boil Size: 12.00 l
```


```
Post Boil Volume: 10.11 l
```


```
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l
```


```
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
```


```
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
```


```
Estimated Color: 10.9 EBC
```


```
Estimated IBU: 23.4 IBUs
```


```
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
```


```
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.4 %
```


```
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
```


```
Ingredients:
```


```
------------
```


```
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU
```


```
1.50 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC)           Grain         1        36.6 %
```


```
0.80 kg               Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC)                Grain         2        19.5 %
```


```
0.20 kg               Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC)               Grain         3        4.9 %
```


```
0.10 kg               Munich Malt (17.7 EBC)                   Grain         4        2.4 %
```


```
35.00 g               Galaxy [14.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           5        20.9 IBUs
```


```
35.00 g               Galaxy [14.40 %] - Boil 1.0 min          Hop           6        2.5 IBUs
```


```
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         7        -
```


```
1.50 kg               Pale Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC)           Extract       8        36.6 %
```


```
20.00 g               Galaxy [14.40 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days      Hop           9        0.0 IBUs
```



```
Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
```


```
Total Grain Weight: 4.10 kg
```


```
----------------------------
```


```
Name              Description                        Step Temperatu Step Time
```


```
Saccharification  Add 13.59 l of water at 73.6 C     66.0 C         60 min
```


----------



## winkle (10/9/13)

> Summer de garde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That yeast is a fairly hungry bugger, I'd expect it to around 1.007 or lower too.


----------



## winkle (10/9/13)

> *Hogshead D'Mars*





> _Biere de Garde_ *Type:* All Grain *Date:* 28/06/2011 *Batch Size (fermenter):* 20.00 l *Brewer:* *Boil Size:* 30.08 l *Asst Brewer:* *Boil Time:* 75 min *Equipment:* Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain *End of Boil Volume* 24.74 l *Brewhouse Efficiency:* 72.00 % *Final Bottling Volume:* 17.16 l *Est Mash Efficiency* 87.1 % *Fermentation:* Ale, Two Stage *Taste Rating(out of 50):* *Taste Notes:*
> *Ingredients*​​*Ingredients* *Amt* *Name* *Type* *#* *%/IBU* 2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 49.7 % 1.80 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 35.8 % 0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 8.0 % 0.03 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 4 0.6 % 0.30 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 5 6.0 % 25.00 g Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 21.9 IBUs 0.25 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 10.00 g Bobek [5.25 %] - Aroma Steep 10.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 1.0 pkg W3725pc Beire de garde [50.28 ml] Yeast 9 - 1.06 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 10 -
> *Beer Profile*​*Est Original Gravity:* 1.059 SG *Measured Original Gravity:* 1.046 SG _*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.008 SG *Measured Final Gravity:* 1.010 SG *Estimated Alcohol by Vol:* 6.7 % _*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 4.7 % _*Bitterness:*_ 21.9 IBUs *Calories:* 427.1 kcal/l _*Est Color:*_ 15.5 EBC


----------



## sav (10/9/13)

Looks good perry can I sub for Styrians .
Sav


----------



## Bentnose (10/9/13)

I guess a lot of people did election day ales, I've called mine Landslide IPA:

2 Kg Light DME
1.5 Kg Coopers Light LME
500g Simpson Crystal Pale
300g Joe White Caramalt

45g Mosaic 11% @ 15min
30g Mosaic 11% @ flame out

est EBC 25.8 est IBU 50.1 OG 1.056 batch size 23L

Yeast: Danstar Nottingham, rehydrated and pitched at a whopping 26 degrees, dropped to 20 degrees overnight and then it took off like a rocket, temperature went back up to 24 degrees even though it wasn't exposed to temperatures anything like that.


----------



## tazman1967 (13/9/13)

Second of my Farmhouse Ales:
From Zymurgy May/June 2012,

Brettanomyces Farmhouse Ale
By Chad Yakobson, Brewer at The Crooked Stave Artisian Beer Project.

All Grain Recipe 5.25 Gallons (19.87 L) Ingredients
6.0 lb (2.72 kg)
Two-row pale malt
2.25 lb (1.02kg)
10° L Munich malt
12.0 oz (340g)
Rye malt
12.0 oz (340g)
Wheat malt
8.0 oz (227g)
Simpsons Naked Golden Oats
8.0 oz (227g)
Spelt malt
0.63 oz (18g)
Mt. Hood, 6% AA (First Wort Hops)
0.17 oz (5g)
Ground corriander (20 min)
0.35 oz (10g)
Aroma hop of your choice (10 min)
0.17 oz (5g)
Fresh citrus zest (5 min)
0.35 oz (10g)
Dry hop of your choice (secondary

*Brettanomyces yeast
Statistics
Original Specific Gravity: 1.053 (13° Plato)
Final Gravity: *Depending on which strain of Brett you use, FG will vary.
Efficiency: 70%
Boil Time: 90 minutes
Directions
Standard infusion mash. Rest untill conversion, re-circulate, and sparge with water at 169° F (76° C). Aroma hop of your choice. Can go American citrusy or German noble hop. Dry hop for some citrus or to add more aromatics.
Mini-mash Version
Substitute 2.8 lb (1.3 kg) pale liquid malt extract for 4 lb (1.8 kg) of the two-row malt. Substitute 0.5 lb (227 kg) liquid wheat malt extract for the wheat malt. Subsititute 1.5 lb (680 g) liquid Munich malt extract for the Munich malt. Mash the rye, spelt, and oats with 2 lb (0.9 kg) of two-row malt at 151° F (66° C) for 60 minutes. Strain and sparge. Add malt extracts, bring to boil, and proceed with recipe as written

I've scaled it up to 23L, batch, Im using WLP644 Brett Trois from a stepped up 3L starter.
This yeast is my primary fermenter hence the 3L starter, no Sacc. to help it out.
Hops Im using are Tettnanger and Saaz.
Spelt Grain is Weyermann malted

Edit Spelling


----------



## krausenhaus (14/9/13)

*American Pale Ale*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 44.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.900
Total Hops (g): 260.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 8.1 (EBC): 16.0
Bitterness (IBU): 36.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.500 kg Maris Otter Malt (55.56%)
3.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (30.3%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (10.1%)
0.400 kg Medium Crystal (Bairds) (4.04%)

*Hop Bill*

----------------
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Calypso Pellet (15.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Calypso Pellet (15.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Calypso Pellet (15.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.2 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.5 g/L)
30.0 g Calypso Pellet (15.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)
40.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale



And there's a ******* storm. Can't see this one going seamlessly.


----------



## sponge (20/9/13)

Hoping to get a bit of a US stout down tomorrow as a final run with some 1272 before moving onto a few uk beers with some 1469.

US Stout

60% pils
20% munich
5% dark xtal
5% rye
5% midnight wheat
3% choc
2% RB

Centennial & Cascade @ FWH & 2g/L cube

1.071
70IBUs
1272


----------



## sponge (21/9/13)

Ended up using the rest of the Simcoe I had lying around instead of the centennial, and the rest of a pack of roast barley and carafa spec 1 I had for the rb part of the grist. 

Finished up at 1.074, but brewed, cleaned and packed up.


----------



## markjd (21/9/13)

Made a quick apple cider today:

6 x 3L Coles Smart Buy Apple Juice
500g brown sugar
2 x 2.5ml tanin
4 x 2.5ml malic acid
500ml water
Nottingham yeast

Boiled the water with brown sugar, tanin, malic acid and added the lot to the fermenter filled with 18L apple juice. Yeast added to the brew (?) and will let ferment at ambient temp which is about 20C.


----------



## JDW81 (21/9/13)

Putting down a hefe tomorrow, with a hochkurz decoction.

49.1% wheat malt
32.7% pilsner
18.2% Vienna

Halltertauer Mittelfrueh to 13 IBUs

Fermented with 3068.


----------



## tazman1967 (21/9/13)

Im just finishing the boil on one of these..
60/40 Wheat, Pils
16 IBU's Hallertauer 
3068
Mash 43/15, 65/30, 72/30, mashout and sparge at 80C


----------



## brewtas (22/9/13)

Just about to start heating the water for this one. Recipe from Shut Up About Barclay Perkins.

*Barclay Perkins 1859 EI Porter* (18L batch)
OG: 1.065
FG: 1.017
IBU: 185 IBU
ABV: 6.5%
EBC: 57

72.5% Golden Promise
19.3% Brown malt
4.8% Amber malt
3.4% Black malt

150g EK Golding @ 120 min
60g EK Golding @ 60 min
60g EK Golding @ 30 min
25g EK Golding @ Dry hop

WY1968


----------



## markjd (22/9/13)

Brewing a Fuller's London Porter clone this morning.


----------



## Donske (22/9/13)

brewtas said:


> Just about to start heating the water for this one. Recipe from Shut Up About Barclay Perkins.
> 
> *Barclay Perkins 1859 EI Porter* (18L batch)
> OG: 1.065
> ...


Wow, 185 IBUs in a porter, have you tried the recipe before?


----------



## brewtas (22/9/13)

I haven't brewed it before. It is an absolute shitload of hops considering the time they're going into the boil. I understand that it was aged for 6-12 months before being shipped to India so I guess it could have had 12-18 months on it by the time the soldiers were drinking it. 

I'm planning on having a few but leaving most of the rest to try over the next couple of years. That's the theory at least.


----------



## hsb (23/9/13)

I'm going to bang out a Pilsner.

Something like:

Pilsner Malt - 97%
(Maybe) Carapils - 1%
Acidulated Malt - 2%

Saaz - lots

Looking at the Wheeler - European Ales - book I have. He recommends 50/60/70 as a mash schedule. On the face of it, this seems crazy to me!
Anyone have any experience of such an unusual temperature stepped mash? I've never done a Czech Pilsner before.


----------



## mje1980 (23/9/13)

A lot of people do a simplified version. Google "hochkurz". I always do a 60's rest, then a low 70's rest. The 50 is for a quick protein rest. Plenty do that too with great results. 

My next will be a beire de garde brune

74.5% MO 
15.7% sugaz
5.9% biscuit
2% spec b 
2% Simpsons med crystal.

62-45, 72-15

Hallertau 60

1.058
13ibu

Wyeast 3725


----------



## hsb (23/9/13)

Thanks ^. Got it. Found a good link here. Not normally one for German styles (what have the Germans ever done for beer?) so a new one on me.


----------



## OneEye (23/9/13)

Have a few batches fermenting away at the moment for Grand Final Day this weekend. 

First is a Cal Common... something easy drinking and somewhat familiar for the unadventurous of my mates

Second is a Watermelon Wheat - 60% Pils 40% Wheat 17 IBU... just added fresh pureed watermelon to the fermenter about an hour ago. Will let it sit until Friday then I'll keg it and force carb

Third is a nice big Pliny clone... recipe is here at about 3 weeks now and tasting great out of the fermenter! Really excited for this one!


----------



## mje1980 (23/9/13)

hsb said:


> Thanks ^. Got it. Found a good link here. Not normally one for German styles (what have the Germans ever done for beer?) so a new one on me.


It can work for most styles. It's just about tailoring the malt profile you want. For dry beers, a longish low 60's rest makes for lots of fermentables, and the short low 70's helps for head retention, and also a bit of mouthfeel/body. Manticle and others are much more clued up on them, though I've been doing 2 steps on all my beers for a while now. Just gives more control of fermentability and mouthfeel IMHO.


----------



## hsb (23/9/13)

Thanks - I should add that I almost always do a 63/68/72/78 step mash (times vary depending on body) and sometimes a protein rest too.
it's the 50C, 60C, 70C schedule Wheeler suggests for Budvar that had me confused. 60C and 70C being outside sacc range afaik.
That link I found has 61/70/75 for Hochkurz so pretty close.
I'll upload a copy of the recipe later when I get home.


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/9/13)

*Dusseldorf Altbier 1*

OG - 1.050
ABV - 5.4%
IBU - 40
EBC - 44
Eff - 80%

*Malts*
Munich - 60%
Vienna - 30%
Caramunich - 10%

Time/Temp - MI/20c, 15/50, 60/65, 20/72, 15/78

*Hops*
Czech Saaz T45 (AA 8%) - 65g @ 60mins

*Yeast*
Wyeast German Ale 1007 Fermented @ 15c

Lagered for 6 weeks @ 2c


----------



## rheffera (27/9/13)

I've Got a Kolsch , Altbier and a dark ale with coopers re cultured down at the moment


----------



## manticle (27/9/13)

hsb said:


> Thanks - I should add that I almost always do a 63/68/72/78 step mash (times vary depending on body) and sometimes a protein rest too.
> it's the 50C, 60C, 70C schedule Wheeler suggests for Budvar that had me confused. 60C and 70C being outside sacc range afaik.
> That link I found has 61/70/75 for Hochkurz so pretty close.
> I'll upload a copy of the recipe later when I get home.


60 is still ok for alpha, 70 is still OK for beta. In fact beta will still work at 70 - it's just not optimised. From memory it will be working up to about 75 and alpha to about 80.

Will check Kunze when I get home if I remember for the suggested temp ranges although various texts suggest various ranges and I believe its an optimisation curve based on time, temp, pH etc. Too low and enzymes are inactive or sluggish, too high and they begin to denature. I think the Kunze ranges are the extreme ends as other texts (Fix from memory) will suggest 60-65 for beta, 66-70 for alpha but these are optimums, not extremes.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/9/13)

Batemans XXX Bitter, made one batch last week and just tasting out the fermenter I know its a winner.


----------



## malt_shovel (27/9/13)

First attempt at a low abv brew.
Going for a 2.5 - 3% saison.
Using 2kg vienna and .25kg caramunich I in a 20ltr batch mashing around 70degC. Magnum for bittering and then el dorado for a flavour addition. Belle Saison kept at its lower end say 21 degc.
Anyone had success with low abv saison?


----------



## manticle (27/9/13)

manticle said:


> Will check Kunze when I get home


No I won't. I will check de Clerck. Brain fart.

Anyway optimum for alpha according to de Clerck is 70 (pH 5.8) and it is rapidly destroyed at 80.

Optimum for beta is 65 (pH 5.4) and rapidly destroyed at 75.


----------



## stakka82 (28/9/13)

Commissioned to provide 2 kegs for a mate's party. Gave him the choice between a pale, amber, or porter, and he chose amber.

Probably a decent percentage of lager drinkers there so I don't want to scare anyone. Chose the middle ground between what I would want and please the masses.

Jordan's Amber
American Amber Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 52.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.600
Total Hops (g): 170.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 12.4 (EBC): 24.4
Bitterness (IBU): 43.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
8.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (75.47%)
2.000 kg Munich II (18.87%)
0.500 kg Crystal 120 (4.72%)
0.100 kg Chocolate (0.94%)

Hop Bill
----------------
30.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
100.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)
40.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
5.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Step Infusion at 53/62/72/78°C for 10/30/30/15 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with BRY-97/US-05

Upside is I'll score a 10l cube out of it too


----------



## Bentnose (28/9/13)

markjd said:


> Made a quick apple cider today:
> 
> 6 x 3L Coles Smart Buy Apple Juice
> 500g brown sugar
> ...


How does this taste markjd, always been interested in making cider, better than kit cider?


----------



## GuyQLD (28/9/13)

Because we apparently don't have autumn in Queensland so gearing up for summer.

Vanilla Cream Ale
Cream Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.150
Total Hops (g): 30.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.17 %
Colour (SRM): 3.9 (EBC): 7.6
Bitterness (IBU): 20.0 (Rager - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.200 kg Pale Ale Malt (42.72%)
2.200 kg Pilsner (42.72%)
0.300 kg Dextrose (5.83%)
0.300 kg Flaked Corn (5.83%)
0.150 kg Acidulated Malt (2.91%)

Hop Bill
----------------
30.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (4.75% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

And for tomorrow's sequel; Although I'm not sure if I'm happy with it yet. Suggestions welcome.

IPA
English IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.300
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 9.0 (EBC): 17.8
Bitterness (IBU): 49.1 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (94.34%)
0.150 kg Crystal 40 (2.83%)
0.150 kg Crystal 80 (2.83%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g Challenger Pellet (7.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1098 - British Ale


----------



## hsb (28/9/13)

manticle said:


> No I won't. I will check de Clerck. Brain fart.
> 
> Anyway optimum for alpha according to de Clerck is 70 (pH 5.8) and it is rapidly destroyed at 80.
> 
> Optimum for beta is 65 (pH 5.4) and rapidly destroyed at 75.


Thanks manticle. Here are the recipes/schedules.









I think, from what you say, I'm more inclined to try the Pilsner Urquell one -50(20)-60(20)-65(30)-70(20)- especially as I've not made a Pilsner before.

BeerSmith2 is suggesting 0 additions for Pilsen profile (from Prospect, Sydney) - less of everything, not much I can do with that.
Think I'll just chuck 2% Acidulated in and see what happens.

Thanks for the feedback on alpha/beta temps.


----------



## spryzie (29/9/13)

I've brewed a few things with Saflager S23 during the winter - not particularly happy with any of the results. 

So I'm going back to US-05 and making an ESB. It's a Redhook ESB clone which I've had to alter the hop schedule slightly (added some Willamette to the 60 minute addition to get the IBUs up as the Tettnang I've got is quite low AAUs.), sub in crystal 60 and 120 (recipe called for 80), and add in some wheat as I like a head and that seems to be the way to do it easily.

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 16.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.900
Total Hops (g): 80.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 10.8
Bitterness (IBU): 45.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted) (36 without No Chill adjustment)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.400 kg Pale Ale Malt (87.18%)
0.300 kg Crystal 60 (7.69%)
0.150 kg Wheat Malt (3.85%)
0.050 kg Crystal 120 (1.28%)

Hop Bill
----------------
30.0 g Tettnang Pellet (3.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)
10.0 g Willamette Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
20.0 g Willamette Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
20.0 g Tettnang Pellet (3.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## markjd (29/9/13)

Schneider Weisse style with Wyeast 3068, instead of Safale WB-06 as used on previous brews.


----------



## NickB (29/9/13)

Just cubed up a Boh Pils

10kg BB Galaxy

90 min mash @ 68

100g Saaz @ 60 mins


OG: 1.060
IBU: 33.8


Cheers


----------



## markjd (29/9/13)

Bentnose said:


> How does this taste markjd, always been interested in making cider, better than kit cider?


Don't know yet. I've made two batches so far, but haven't tasted either.


----------



## sp0rk (30/9/13)

I did a nice simple wheat beer on the weekend for the CRABs meet

*Wheaty Goodness* (Weizen/Weissbier)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.9
Bitterness (IBU): 13.4 (Average)

60% Wheat Malt
40% Pilsner

0.7 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (6.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (6.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Wondering wheat yeast to use, wouldn't mind some nice estery flavours so I'm thinking either WY3638 Bavarian Wheat or WB-06
Opinions or other suggestions?


----------



## stakka82 (30/9/13)

I've used WB-06 in an almost identical beer and it turned out like a bland hoegaarden. Nice enough, and very refreshing, but a bit boring. The second time around I used oats, coriander seed and orange peel and it was very close to hoegaarden.

If you're looking for esters/weizen style use a liquid weizen yeast I reckon.


----------



## Bentnose (30/9/13)

markjd said:


> Don't know yet. I've made two batches so far, but haven't tasted either.


 When you taste them, let me know if they're any good.


----------



## Bentnose (30/9/13)

Brewed Sunday.

Murphy’s Irish Stout, Clone Beers recipe, sort of.

3.5Kg Joe White Ale Malt
400g Weyermann Carafa Special Type 2
300g Joe White Chocolate Malt
170g Joe White Crystal Malt 
Mash, 28L strike temp 68 BIAB @ settled @ 66, dropped to 63 after 90 mins. Mash water treated with 1 ¼ tsp of chalk which was probably a mistake with BIAB mash pH levels.
20g Simcoe 11.8% @ 60min
30g Mosaic 11% @ 15 minute plus Irish Moss

est EBC 84.7 est IBU 35.7 OG 1.038 batch size 21.75L, efficiency 68%

Yeast: Danstar Nottingham, rehydrated and pitched at 20 degrees.
This was my first brew with BIAB so the calculations were a bit out, lower than expected evaporation and efficiency. It also didn’t help that I was concentrating on getting the bag out and the wort up to boil so I completely forgot to add 250g of dark brown sugar, that cost me about 4 points.


----------



## mje1980 (1/10/13)

Belgian IPA

87.5% MO
9.4% sugaz
3.1% raw wheat

Chinook 30 mins
Chinook 10mins

Belle saison

1.070
74 IBU


----------



## lael (1/10/13)

Bentnose said:


> Brewed Sunday.
> 
> Murphy’s Irish Stout, Clone Beers recipe, sort of.
> 
> ...


make up a small amount of dme, water, simmer it and pour it in the fermenter. Sugar is frequently added during fermentation...


----------



## jyo (1/10/13)

Been a bit unhappy with some of the beers I've been brewing lately, so resetting the taste buds with a Hefe-

Hefe October 2013
Weizen/Weissbier

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.420
Total Hops (g): 81.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.1
Bitterness (IBU): 14.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Pilsner (47.98%)
5.000 kg Wheat Malt (47.98%)
0.250 kg Acidulated Malt (2.4%)
0.170 kg Melanoidin (1.63%)

Hop Bill
----------------
35.0 g Hersbrucker Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 180 Minutes (Mash) (0.8 g/L)
40.0 g Hersbrucker Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
6.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 17°C with Safbrew WB-06


----------



## krausenhaus (1/10/13)

Wheaties for both of us, jyo..

*American Wheat*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 44.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.500
Total Hops (g): 183.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 27.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Pilsner (47.37%)
4.000 kg Wheat Malt (42.11%)
0.500 kg Carahell (5.26%)
0.500 kg Rice Hulls (5.26%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
18.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
20.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
25.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.3 g/L)
30.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)
30.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1010 - American Wheat


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## krausenhaus (1/10/13)

oh boy, a stuck sparge!


----------



## mje1980 (1/10/13)

Ah bugger!


----------



## mje1980 (1/10/13)

I opened the chinook to weigh out, and smelt it for a good 5 minutes. Yum


----------



## malt_shovel (1/10/13)

IPA.

BB Pale, Victory & Carapils to 1.067
Apollo early, then Citra and Motueka late to around 65 IBU
Will dry hop with Citra / Motueka combo
BRY-97 @ 18oC.
Can't wait to taste this one!


----------



## krausenhaus (1/10/13)

If the stuck sparge wasn't enough, look what I found in the mash tun!



Anyone ever tried wasp as an adjunct before?


----------



## mje1980 (1/10/13)

It should give the beer a bit of a sting....




Cheesy joke of the day!


----------



## krausenhaus (1/10/13)

And then a bee got in the kettle when I was filling the fermentors!! Spring is the worst!


----------



## mje1980 (1/10/13)

mje1980 said:


> A lot of people do a simplified version. Google "hochkurz". I always do a 60's rest, then a low 70's rest. The 50 is for a quick protein rest. Plenty do that too with great results.
> My next will be a beire de garde brune
> 74.5% MO
> 15.7% sugaz
> ...



Will finally brew this tomorrow.


----------



## sp0rk (1/10/13)

sp0rk said:


> I did a nice simple wheat beer on the weekend for the CRABs meet
> 
> *Wheaty Goodness* (Weizen/Weissbier)
> 
> ...


Ended up going Wyeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen
Smacked the pack yesterday and it grew just a little bit...


----------



## manticle (1/10/13)

Some kind of worked out on the fly aipa tomorrow I think. Just blew the keg on a leftovers (not mongrel keg - just using up ingredients) that was tasting really nice so i might go for something similar.

Got to get some UK crystal so I can do a dark mild and maybe a challenger esb on the weekend.

Took a day off to attend to some business but business delayed till next week and I haven't brewed for a month (long time for me), so work can wait.


----------



## Bentnose (1/10/13)

lael said:


> make up a small amount of dme, water, simmer it and pour it in the fermenter. Sugar is frequently added during fermentation...


I was thinking of just leaving it and having as a 3.5 to 4% beer, means it would mature faster and I can drink more :chug: . This is the second time I've made this recipe, the first time, about 10 years ago 3V system, I couldn't find the brown sugar and used golden syrup, it won a number of awards, it was OG 1.049. I'll make it again next year and try to remember to add the brown sugar


----------



## Bentnose (1/10/13)

Oh I was just thinking, could I prime with brown sugar? I prime each bottle individually.


----------



## mje1980 (3/10/13)

Saison 18

82.5% dingemans pils
5.9% raw wheat
5.9% flaked barley
5.9% sugaz

Hallertau 60 mins

62-45, 72-15

Belle saison

1.046
20 IBU

Possibly some calypso or helga late in the boil. Not much though

Edit, sounds like calypso should work well with a saison. I'm gunna add a small amount at 10 mins


----------



## NickB (3/10/13)

Triple batch of American Wheat today....

8kg BB Wheat
4kg BB Galaxy
75g CaraFa II

30g of Horizon @ 90

Then 3 cubes each with a different hop - El Dorado, Calypso and Sorachi Ace (still deciding on amounts)

Should end up about 4.5% and maybe 30 IBUs

Should be interesting as I've never brewed with any of these hops (Thanks Yob!)

Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/10/13)

NickB said:


> Triple batch of American Wheat today....
> 
> 8kg BB Wheat
> 4kg BB Galaxy
> ...


hey NickB - which yeast will you use for those?


----------



## NickB (3/10/13)

Probably just go with US-05/1056 as I already have a cake on the go.

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/13)

Finally after all these years I'm attempting a Brians SA - the National Beer of Wales - inspired by LagerBomb's recent visit to Shirley Bassey country. 

From their site and various interpretations on Pom Forums:
*****************************

*SA 2013*
Special/Best/Premium Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.600
Total Hops (g): 55.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.49 %
Colour (SRM): 8.7 (EBC): 17.1
Bitterness (IBU): 32.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.300 kg Pale Malt Bairds Pearl (93.48%)
0.300 kg Crystal Heritage Simpsons (6.52%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
15.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Fuggles NZ flowers Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
12.0 g East Kent Golding tea into fermenter after 2 days. 

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale

*****************************
I was agonising about the yeast as Brains have their own strain - a UK forum suggested something not too attenuative such as Irish Ale. 

Well it's Celtic, boyo.


----------



## Not For Horses (4/10/13)

Might brew Saison du Patersonia tomorrow...

10L batch size

Fermentables
----------------
2.50 kg NFH Pale Malt (82%)
0.18 kg NFH CrackerJack Biscuit (6%)
0.18 kg Flaked Wheat (6%)
0.18 kg Leatherwood honey (6%) (Late Addition in boil)

Misc
----------------
5.00 g Crushed Tasmanian mountain pepperberries @ 5 min

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Perle (8.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes 
10.0 g Hallertau Mittelfruh (4.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes
15.0 g Hallertau Mittelfruh (4.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 27°C with WLP565 & 566


Was thinking about making it 100% Tasmanian using Ella hops but I'm not so sure... Thoughts?


----------



## Lodan (4/10/13)

Having a crack at a Russian Imperial Stout today


----------



## sponge (5/10/13)

After spending the last few weeks working out in sunny old renmark, it's time to get some brew on over the long weekend before heading back out next week. 

Bit of a best bitter

80% MO
7% heritage xtal
7% caramunich
5% victory
1% midnight wheat

2g/L Willamette @ cube

1.044
27IBUs

Probably ferment with some 1968, for a change from my run of 1469.


----------



## tazman1967 (5/10/13)

mje1980 said:


> Saison 18
> 
> 82.5% dingemans pils
> 5.9% raw wheat
> ...


I have Helga in a saison atm.. smells awesome. Oranges is what first comes to mind.


----------



## benken25 (5/10/13)

Another rice lager
1.8kgs weyermann pilsner
1kg thai black sticky rice
.2kg bb wheat malt
60min summit 10ibu

ferment at 10'c with Mexican lager yeast
if its as good as the red rice lager I will be a happy man


----------



## contrarian (6/10/13)

Knocked out an American amber ale last night. 

70% JW ale malt
25% Ref X malt
4.9% caramunich
0.1% chocolate

Cascade to about 30 IBU

Tasted sensational out of the kettle!


----------



## manticle (6/10/13)

UK dark mild today.


----------



## Not For Horses (6/10/13)

BenKen25 said:


> Another rice lager
> 1.8kgs weyermann pilsner
> 1kg thai black sticky rice
> .2kg bb wheat malt
> ...


What's the taste like on this beer? Seems to be a hell of a lot of room to fit flavour in there...


----------



## Pokey (6/10/13)

Oatmeal stout, not really the time of year for it but I'm sure it will be nice.
Using wlp004 Irish ale yeast


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/10/13)

Pokey said:


> Oatmeal stout, not really the time of year for it but I'm sure it will be nice.
> Using wlp004 Irish ale yeast





Lodan said:


> Having a crack at a Russian Imperial Stout today





manticle said:


> UK dark mild today.



Fair go fella's !?! Can you post the recipe your brewing aswell?


----------



## Forever Wort (6/10/13)

Did the Home Brand Lager this morning to 20l with 300g of dextrose and about a litre of strong masala tea.


----------



## Spiesy (6/10/13)

*Spiesy's American IPA.*

1069OG. 7%. 40IBU (no NC allowance). 14.3EBC. BIAB, NC. 21.5l batch. 68% efficiency.

*Fermentables*
Pilsner - Weyermann (GER) 8.800 kg 94.9 %
Medium Crystal - Simpsons (UK) 275 g 3.0 %
Carapils - Weyermann (GER) 200 g 2.2 %
66-degree mash for 75mins. 

*Hops*
US Magnum 12.2 % 28 g 29.5IBU Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
Australian Galaxy 14.8 % 10 g 6.3IBU Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
US Centennial 8.5 % 10 g 3.6IBU Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
US Amarillo 8.5 % 15 g 0.0IBU Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
US Cascade 4.1 % 10 g 0.0IBU Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
US Cascade 4.1 % 15 g 0.0IBU Loose Pellet Hops In Whirlpool
US Amarillo 8.5 % 15 g 0.0IBU Loose Pellet Hops In Whirlpool
US Amarillo 8.5 % 45 g 0.0IBU Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped
US Cascade 4.1 % 25 g 0.0IBU Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped

Still yet to decide which yeast to use. Probably BRY97.


----------



## MashPaddler (6/10/13)

Dopplebock - biab. Wrestled with the grain bag and the urn struggled with the decoction mash, I think I have found the limits of my 40l urn. Will post recipe later for those interested. Going to be a hard 6-9 month wait if this one comes together, it smells awesome.


----------



## benken25 (6/10/13)

Not For Horses said:


> What's the taste like on this beer? Seems to be a hell of a lot of room to fit flavour in there...


The red rice lager is bloody good. Great for a hot day and sessionable. Seems to please everyone


----------



## paulmclaren11 (7/10/13)

Smashing this out before having to go back to work after 3 weeks off...

*Mid APA* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.039 (°P): 9.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 3.83 %
Colour (SRM): 7.5 (EBC): 14.7
Bitterness (IBU): 30.0 (Average)

50.24% Pale Ale Malt
30.3% Munich I
13.64% Wheat Malt
5.82% Caramunich II

1.4 g/L Centennial (9.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Amarillo (10.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.8 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 80 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mje1980 (7/10/13)

tazman1967 said:


> I have Helga in a saison atm.. smells awesome. Oranges is what first comes to mind.


Ah cool. Wasn't sure, but Apple and pear sounded nice. Next one I'll try helga . Cheers mate


----------



## krausenhaus (7/10/13)

*American IPA*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 47.0
Total Grain (kg): 12.500
Total Hops (g): 450.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (°P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.52 %
Colour (SRM): 6.4 (EBC): 12.6
Bitterness (IBU): 58.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
11.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (92%)
0.500 kg Caramalt (4%)
0.500 kg Dextrose (4%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
50.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
70.0 g Citra Pellet (11.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
80.0 g El Dorado Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
80.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Citra Pellet (11.9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
30.0 g El Dorado Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
30.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 63°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with BRY-97 - WEST COAST ALE


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## philmud (8/10/13)

BenKen25 said:


> The red rice lager is bloody good. Great for a hot day and sessionable. Seems to please everyone


Have you got a recipe or link for this one Ben?


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/10/13)

*American Brown Ale*

OG - 1.047
FG - 1.010
ABV - 4.9%
IBU - 29
EBC - 73
Eff - 80%
Vol - 21Lt

*Malts *(Weyermann and TF Uk)
73% Ale
10% Vienna
9% Wheat
3% Wheat Chocolate
3% Pale Crystal
2% Dark Crystal

*Hops*
Bittering - Magnum @ 60mins = 24.4Ibu
Flavour - Pacifica/Cascade @ 15mins = 4.2Ibu
Aroma - Pacifica/Cascade @ 1mins = 0.5Ibu
Dry Hop - Rakua/Pacifica for 5 days @ 4c ( dry hopped cold )

*Yeast*
Wyeast 1099 - Whitbread Ale

Ferment @ 18C

:icon_drool2:


----------



## dago001 (9/10/13)

After seeing BribieG attempting a Brains SA clone, I have decided to have a go myself.

*Brains SA Clone* (Special/Best/Premium Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 11.2 (EBC): 22.1
Bitterness (IBU): 30.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

93.48% Pale Ale Malt
6.52% Caraaroma

0.7 g/L Northern Brewer (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Fuggles (7.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Mash [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

I ended up getting a much better efficiency with this brew, although I dont know why, as I had a stuck mash (again). I ended up dilluting the wort before boiling it to bring the OG down to 1040 and ended up with a gravity of 1046 which should give me an abv of around 4.6%, with 30 litres of wort instead of 23 litres.
I havent ordered any yeast yet, but I will later today.
Cheers
LB


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/10/13)

LagerBomb said:


> 30 litres of wort instead of 23 litres.


an additional 7 litres - what will your IBU drop to out of interest ?


----------



## dago001 (9/10/13)

Pratty1 said:


> an additional 7 litres - what will your IBU drop to out of interest ?


It probably isnt 7 litres but around that, I made some on the fly adjustments for hops, but it still is going to drop by about 3 - 4 ibu's. Its a bit hard to back calculate it accurately when I have had such a massive jump in efficiency. I normally get somewhere between 72 and 75. Beats me?
Cheers
LB


----------



## Rocker1986 (9/10/13)

I'll be doing a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale clone I found on another forum through googling it, I've converted to metric and changed some of the hop amounts to get to the desired IBUs. Will be brewing this one when I free up a cube in the next week or so.

Batch Size 25.00 L

Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated FG: 1.011 SG
Estimated Color: 17.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.6 IBUs
Estimated ABV: 5.2% (5.5/5.6% bottled)

Mash @ 66C for 90 mins with 76C mashout
5.22 kg Pale Malt
0.45 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - (145.0 EBC)

75 minute boil
20.00 g Magnum [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min 22.9 IBUs
18.00 g Perle [7.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min 9.1 IBUs
30.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min 5.7 IBUs
60.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min (flameout)
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056)

Will be interesting to see how close it gets to the original. A few people who commented on the original thread who brewed it said that it was pretty much spot on, just slight variations in the color which I'm not worried about. Just have to go and get some Perle hops and I can get it underway.


----------



## mje1980 (9/10/13)

Might do a brown ale tomorrow. Some carahell, caramunich2, caraaroma some pale choc, little bit of sugar and some flaked barley.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (10/10/13)

Brewing this today. This will probably be the last brew i do for a while. I have ran outta grain, and just about run outta hops too.

*Summer Swiller 10-10-2013*
Specialty Beer

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 40.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.000
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.033 (°P): 8.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.24 %
Colour (SRM): 7.7 (EBC): 15.1
Bitterness (IBU): 24.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (91.67%)
0.500 kg Caramunich III (8.33%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g El Dorado Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g El Dorado Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g El Dorado Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop) (0.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1 x Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2 x tsp Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 16°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## fletcher (10/10/13)

sp0rk said:


> Looking at brewing this tomorrow, any critique would be appreciated
> 
> *Election Day IPA* (American IPA)
> 
> ...



that looks like a ripper mate. how'd it turn out? ready yet? (i'm guessing not yet but i'd be keen to hear when it is and make one myself)


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/10/13)

Golden Ale 2

OG - 1.035
ABV - 3.5%
Ibu - 24
Vol - 21Lt
Eff - 80%

70% Ale
20% Vienna
10% Carahell

Cascade Hops @ 45min = 23Ibu
Cascade Hops @ 1min = 1Ibu 

Ferment at 16c - Wyeast Irish Ale 1084

B)


----------



## bullsneck (12/10/13)

Brewed this last night...

*BOAB Old Ale*
Old Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.080
Total Hops (g): 92.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.076 (°P): 18.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.022 (°P): 5.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.07 %
Colour (SRM): 15.8 (EBC): 31.1
Bitterness (IBU): 41.8 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.906 kg Simpsons Marris Otter (69.29%)
0.903 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (12.75%)
0.551 kg Simpsons Pale Crystal (7.78%)
0.280 kg Invert No3 (3.95%)
0.276 kg Flaked Barley (3.9%)
0.164 kg Caraaroma (2.32%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
24.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (10.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
20.0 g Styrian Golding Leaf (4.9% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
28.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
6.5 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Lactic Acid @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 75 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 75 Minutes (Boil)
4.0 g BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
4.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Recipe off AHB from Tony

http://www.brewersfriend.com/mash-chemistry-and-brewing-water-calculator/?id=W4XXX8V

Chloride and Sulphate ratio - .5 Very Malty

Mash - 50 for 5, 67 for 90, 78 for 10. Boil for 90.

Pour some liquor over the top of the grain to soak the top of the malt pipe.

Mash started at 5pm. Measured pH at 5:10 - 5.02

Added .5g of Sodium BiCarbonate. Waited 5 minutes. pH - 5.1
I've had enough of mucking around, I'll stick with 5.1

DME - 903g
Invert 276g
(12g Treacle, 268g Lyle's Golden Syrup)

Pre-boil volume and OG bang on. 32L @ 1.051

Missed the 10 minute addition, put it in at 5.

Chilled down to 20 in about 40 minutes.

OG - 1.074

Transferred into fermenter, 21L all up. Oxygenated for 2 minutes.

Midnight - Pitched at 20, set fridge for 18.

10am the next morning and there is a 2cm krausen. This yeast was ready!


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## waggastew (12/10/13)

Time to find out what Mosaic is like. Might as well jump in at the deep end......

MZC-1
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.050
Total Hops (g): 218.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.063 (°P): 15.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.19 %
Colour (SRM): 9.3 (EBC): 18.3
Bitterness (IBU): 62.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Extra Light (49.38%)
1.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (24.69%)
0.450 kg Munich I (11.11%)
0.200 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (4.94%)
0.200 kg Crystal 60 (4.94%)
0.200 kg Melanoidin (4.94%)

Hop Bill
----------------
21.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (First Wort) (1.1 g/L)
28.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
28.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
28.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
28.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
85.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (4.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
2.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safeale S-04


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## jyo (12/10/13)

Red October
American Amber Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.525
Total Hops (g): 85.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 15.3 (EBC): 30.1
Bitterness (IBU): 52.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Barrett Burston Ale (90.5%)
0.250 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (4.52%)
0.180 kg Carabohemian (3.26%)
0.095 kg Carafa I malt (1.72%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Apollo Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
35.0 g Columbus Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
25.0 g Columbus Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## Judanero (12/10/13)

Todays brews:

ESB (Dapper Gaffa)

5.45kg Bairds pale malt

19g East Kent goldings (5.2%AA) @ 90 mins
35g Fuggles (4.5% AA) @ 90 mins
5g Magnum (14% AA) @ 90 mins

17g East kent goldings @ 10 mins

1 tsp of yeast nutrient & whirfloc added @ flameout

Mash @ 66 for 90, mash out @ 78 for 10

90 min boil

Yeast = 2 x Wyeast Ringwood Ale ( no starters)
Total volume into fermenter ~ 25L
OG- 1.046


----------



## Judanero (12/10/13)

John Torrence IPA

5.5 kg Pale malt (Au)
400g Light Munich (wey)
400g Rye malt (wey)
300g Carapils

30g East kent goldings (5.2% AA) @ 60
10g Galaxy (14% AA) @ 60

10g Sorachi ace (14.1% AA) @ 20

25g Galaxy @ 10
40g Amarillo (9.2% AA) @ 10

Mash in @ 54, ramp to 67 for 70, mash out @ 78 for 10
Total volume to fermenter= 23L
Yeast= BR-97
OG=1.062

NB-Will dry hop Amarillo few days left in cold conditioning, maybe at 1.5g/l


----------



## manticle (13/10/13)

*Type:* All grain
*Size: *22 liters
*Color: *14 HCU (~9 SRM) 
*Bitterness: *47 IBU
*OG:* 1.055 *FG:* 1.012
*Alcohol:* 5.6% v/v (4.4% w/w)
*Grain:* 5kg Simpsons GP
100g Dingemans aromatic
150g Dingemans biscuit
80g Simpsons light crystal
80g Simpsons med crystal 
80g Simpsons dark crystal
*Mash:* 70% efficiency
*Boil:* 90 minutes SG 1.038 32 liters
*Hops:* 40g Challenger (7% AA, 60 min.)
20g Challenger (7% AA, 20 min.)
10g Challenger (aroma)

Cal Sulphate (run out of Cal.chloride)

Caramelise/reduce 1L or so.

Mash at 67 for 60, 72 for 10.

Wy 1026 British cask ale


----------



## pedleyr (13/10/13)

jyo said:


> Red October
> American Amber Ale
> 
> *Recipe Specs*
> ...


I'm still not really able to get a feel for how something will taste just by looking at the recipe but this one piqued my interest for some reason... 

Have you brewed this before? If so, what's it like?


----------



## krausenhaus (13/10/13)

*Kiwi Pale*


*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 45.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.400
Total Hops (g): 310.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 7.5 (EBC): 14.8
Bitterness (IBU): 34.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
8.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (85.11%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (10.64%)
0.400 kg Medium Crystal (BB) (4.26%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Motueka Leaf (6.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g NZ Cascade Leaf (8.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
25.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (3.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
25.0 g Waimea Pellet (16.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Motueka Leaf (6.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g NZ Cascade Leaf (8.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
25.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (3.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
25.0 g Waimea Pellet (16.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Motueka Leaf (6.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g NZ Cascade Leaf (8.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.2 g/L)
25.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (3.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)
25.0 g Waimea Pellet (16.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Motueka Leaf (6.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g NZ Cascade Leaf (8.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.3 g/L)
25.0 g Wai-iti Pellet (3.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
25.0 g Waimea Pellet (16.9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 21°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jyo (13/10/13)

pedleyr said:


> I'm still not really able to get a feel for how something will taste just by looking at the recipe but this one piqued my interest for some reason...
> 
> Have you brewed this before? If so, what's it like?


American Red (West Coast style) is one of my favourite styles. I've brewed similar recipes which usually include 10% Munich, more crystal and a truck load more hops, but I've held back a bit on this one with both IBUs and alc.

The carabohemian is not usually there (usually medium crystal) but I think it will go nicely.

Cheers.


----------



## MitchDudarko (13/10/13)

Amount

Item

Type

% or IBU

6.00 kg

Pale Malt (6 Row) US (3.9 EBC)

Grain

89.55 %

0.40 kg

Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC)

Grain

5.97 %

0.30 kg

Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC)

Grain

4.48 %

15.00 gm

Mosaic [11.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days)

Hops

-

20.00 gm

Citra [11.10 %] (60 min)

Hops

15.0 IBU

15.00 gm

Citra [11.10 %] (Dry Hop 3 days)

Hops

-

15.00 gm

Citra [11.10 %] (30 min)

Hops

8.6 IBU

15.00 gm

Mosaic [11.00 %] (30 min)

Hops

8.6 IBU

20.00 gm

Mosaic [11.00 %] (5 min)

Hops

3.0 IBU

0.50 tsp

Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)

Misc



1.00 items

Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min)

Misc



1 Pkgs

American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056)

Yeast-Ale






Should come out nice and Hoppy 3.6%ABV.


----------



## manticle (13/10/13)

Rain and finding a stray dog put paid to my weekend brewing plans. Might have a crack at it midweek (after work/ late night brew).


----------



## Byran (14/10/13)

krausenhaus said:


> *Hop Bill*
> ----------------
> 20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
> 10.0 g Motueka Leaf (6.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
> ...


Faaaark me


----------



## Byran (14/10/13)

I just brewed a boring old Aussie style ale for a nice clean malty thirst quencher

23litres
3kg Barret Burston pale
0.5kg Weyermann pilsner
0.5kg wheat malt
200grams Caramunich 1
20 grams roasted malt

66 for 90mins
72 for 15 mins

tap water

1g/l PRW at 60 mins
0.5g/l PRW at 20 mins

whirfloc and nutrient

50 ml fresh cake of wlp007 Dry English Ale. It kicked off in 4 hours.


----------



## dago001 (14/10/13)

krausenhaus said:


> *Kiwi Pale*
> 
> 
> *Recipe Specs*
> ...


I hope this turns out to be a great beer. Seems like a waste of hops if it isnt. If my brews needed this many hop addittions to be any good, I think I would give up. They are all great hops, but it would be hard to pick one out from the other. Good luck with it, may be the next champion brew.
Cheers
LB


----------



## OneShoe (14/10/13)

Might have gone overboard with hops on this one but I will see how it goes, ended up mashing for 2 hours but only ended up with 59% efficiency, I did another the day before with the same grain bill but slightly different hop schedule to see how that goes.

Name inspired by my recent watching of Men In Black and the use of all Galaxy Hops.


Orion's Belt
American IPA

Recipe Specs 
---------------- 
Batch Size (L): 21.0 
Total Grain (kg): 6.650 
Total Hops (g): 218.00 
Original Gravity (OG): 1.063 (°P): 15.4 
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1 
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.19 % 
Colour (SRM): 14.0 (EBC): 27.6 
Bitterness (IBU): 120.0 (Average) 
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65 
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill 
---------------- 
5.800 kg Pale Malt (87.22%) 
0.400 kg Caramalt (6.02%) 
0.250 kg Crystal 120 (3.76%)
0.200 kg Caramunich III (3.01%)

Hop Bill 
---------------- 
18.0 g Galaxy Leaf (13.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.9 g/L) 
35.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L) 
25.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L) 
20.0 g Galaxy Leaf (13.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L) 
50.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (2.4 g/L) 
50.0 g Galaxy Leaf (13.8% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (2.4 g/L)

Misc Bill 
---------------- 
2.0 g Kopperfloc @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes. 
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Byran (14/10/13)

maxbroner said:


> Might have gone overboard with hops on this one but I will see how it goes, ended up mashing for 2 hours but only ended up with 59% efficiency, I did another the day before with the same grain bill but slightly different hop schedule to see how that goes.
> 
> Name inspired by my recent watching of Men In Black and the use of all Galaxy Hops.
> 
> ...


Sooo much Galaxy :blink:
hope its a killer mate! :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (15/10/13)

Shootin' Saison - crushing grain today, brewing tomorrow with Stillscottishs' Passionfruit Wit as number 2. Ahhh summer beers :chug:


----------



## mje1980 (15/10/13)

Ooh any secrets for your saison??. I just kegged my first, will sneak in a half carbed taster in an hour or so


----------



## Not For Horses (15/10/13)

maxbroner said:


> Might have gone overboard with hops on this one but I will see how it goes, ended up mashing for 2 hours but only ended up with 59% efficiency, I did another the day before with the same grain bill but slightly different hop schedule to see how that goes.
> 
> Name inspired by my recent watching of Men In Black and the use of all Galaxy Hops.
> 
> ...


That much Galaxy at 60 mins will surely turn your face inside out.


----------



## yum beer (15/10/13)

Pilsner Urquell Clone

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.4
Bitterness (IBU): 36.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

100% Pilsner - Weyerman Premium

1.5 g/L Saaz (4.1% Alpha) @ 120 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Saaz (4.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Saaz (4.1% Alpha) @ 8 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Saaz (4.1% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Aroma)

Cold water mash in - 18c 15 min
Raise to 32c - 15 min
Decoction to 52c - 15 min
Decoction to 62c - 30 min
Decoction to 68c - 30 min
Decoction to 72c - 15 min
Sparge 75c

Ferment with Wyeast 2001 - Urquell Lager

Pitch 15 million cells/ml at 4c
48 hours after pitching
raise 1c a day till 9c
ferment 4-5 days more
transfer to secondary.
lager at 1c for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/13)

writing some reports from home today so throwing down a few brews

*Imperial Rye IPA - 40L*
*IBU 74*
*OG 1081*
10.6kg ale
3.5kg rye
0.12kg choc
0.35kg cara rye
0.6kg wheat
0.47kg crystal (medium)
mash 65C

54g magnum @ 60
65g centenial @ 10
65g chinook @5
65g amarillo @ 0
65g cascade @ 0
30 cascade, amarillo and chinook @ dry
(hops adjusted for no chill)

*Gyle - 21L*
no extra grain
50g saaz & 50g cascade mixed
random hop schedule. mostly late.

US05 on both.


----------



## Yob (16/10/13)

Is that first runnings and then batch sparge the gyle?


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/13)

Yob said:


> Is that first runnings and then batch sparge the gyle?


1st and 2nd batch sparge go into IRIPA and 3rd batch sparge goes to gyle.

brew gods r punishing me. Stuck sparges 3 boil overs. Burnt more times than I care to admit


----------



## Yob (16/10/13)

3 more reasons why you should wear pants

ed* 

I think Im getting a brewday this weekend, thinking about doing my American Barleywine cross Imperial AIPA again... and taking bloody notes this time 

A double batch, boiled 2.5 hours reduced to a single and aggressively hopped from Mash / FWH / Multiple Boil and a truckload at WP.

Incentive to come to the November meet


----------



## hsb (18/10/13)

Columbus IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Recipe Specifications

Boil Size: 42.33 l
Post Boil Volume: 30.98 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 24.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 60.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.2 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
49.00 l Potts Point, NSW Water 1 - 
17.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Agent 2 - 
5.78 kg Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 Grain 3 81.3 % 
0.53 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 7.4 % 
0.41 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 5 5.7 % 
0.33 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 6 4.7 % 
0.07 kg Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC) Grain 7 0.9 % 
30.00 g Northern Brewer [9.30 %] - First Wort 90 Hop 8 29.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [10.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 9 11.4 IBUs 
35.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 8.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.70 %] - Boil 10. Hop 11 7.3 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 12 3.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.70 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Simcoe [10.30 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 


Mash:

49L = preboil + grainbill
24.5L x 2 (Mash and Sparge)


Not sure about Mash schedule yet, probably 50 something, 63 (10), 67 (40), 72 (10), 78(10) and have to check yeast stocks to see what gives.
First time attempting to use Gypsum for a hoppy beer with some kind of conviction, based off EZ Water spreadsheet.
Fingers crossed, the last of a run of 'muddy, malty' Bitters and IPAs that has brought me to my knees (and to the bottleshop)


----------



## philmud (19/10/13)

Just about to pitch some 1272 into a Dr Smurto's Golden Ale (my first) - I needed slightly more than the 80g of Amarillo I bought from G&G so I grabbed a small pack of mosaic, seeing as everyone is frothing over the stuff. I split the 10 and 5 minute additions 50/50 and I'll do the same with the dry hopping too.


----------



## Donske (19/10/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> writing some reports from home today so throwing down a few brews
> 
> *Imperial Rye IPA - 40L*
> *IBU 74*
> ...


That Rye IPA looks delicious, been looking to brew one for a bit, just one question on the malt bill, is the wheat malt just there for body/head retention?


----------



## brettprevans (19/10/13)

Donske said:


> That Rye IPA looks delicious, been looking to brew one for a bit, just one question on the malt bill, is the wheat malt just there for body/head retention?


pretty much. Esp with all that rye oil in there.


----------



## Donske (19/10/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> pretty much. Esp with all that rye oil in there.


Fair enough, might borrow your grain bill, probably go with a Chinook and Centennial combo though.


----------



## brettprevans (19/10/13)

Its a cracker. Its the collaboration IRIPA brendo maple fourstar and I have made. Any good us hop combo will do. I was tempted to throw in simcoe but ill save it for a pliney elder clone


----------



## Yob (19/10/13)

Managed to get a brewday under sufferance today, doing a double batch, Apollo to 25 IBU and then Cube hopping 2 different cubes.

The thing that strikes me is the eff. out of the new system, assuming my volumes are right, this shit is off the scale..

Brewmate estimated preboil at 1057 at 70% and im getting 1065 at boil (refractometer)

Booooyahhhhh!! The upgrade seems to be going just fine h34r:


----------



## tazman1967 (19/10/13)

Brewing this today..

Brett B Trois IPA

OG - 1.066

ABV - 7%

Vol - 23L

Eff - 70%


70% Pilsner Dingeman's

23% Wheat Malt Weyermann

3.8% Acidulated Malt Weyermann

3,8% Carapils Malt Weyermann


Centennial Hops @ 60min = 49 IBU

Chinook Hops @ Flameout

Citra Hops @ Flameout

Mosaic Hops @ Flameout

No Chill

Chinook @ Dry Hop

Citra @ Dry Hop

Mosaic @ Dry Hop

Pitched onto WLP 644 Brett B Trois yeast cake


----------



## vykuza (19/10/13)

Going to be a corker taz!


----------



## tazman1967 (19/10/13)

mje1980 said:


> Ooh any secrets for your saison??. I just kegged my first, will sneak in a half carbed taster in an hour or so


Acidated Malt...stay away from the sugar..


----------



## technobabble66 (20/10/13)

New Brew, half way thru:

*Simcoe + CTZ Ale* (probably too much munich for it to be pale)


*Vol = 23L*
*OG = 1.047 *
*FG = 1.012 *
Alc = 5.0%
EBC = 42.8
*IBU = 27.5* [22.7 with HCF correction - when the bulk of hops added, Vol ~14L]

*Malt Bill*
LME, Briess Munich, 1.5L

1kg JW Ale malt
1kg JW Munich malt
0.5kg JW Wheat malt
0.25kg Weyermann Vienna malt
0.25kg Briess Victory malt
0.15kg *Tassie* Crystal, med [trying a teeny bit of Not For Horses new Crystal]

*Hops Schedule*
1g CTZ @ 60min
½ Whirlfloc tablet @ 15min [Bugger - forgot the Whirlfloc!!]
10g CTZ @ 10min
10g Simcoe @ 10min
25gCTZ @ 5min
25g Simcoe @ 5 min
30g CTZ @ 0min
30g Simcoe @ 0min *[SIZE=10pt]Add cold tap water to drop below 80°C immediately[/SIZE]*
30g CTZ @ dry hop
30g Simcoe @ dry hop

*Mash*
Mash Volume 20L at 69°C.
Aim for 66°C for 60min. Hit 66.2°C. Dropped to 65°C after 60min.
72°C for 10min. Took ~7-8min to hit 72°C
78°C Mash-out.


Sparge w 3L at 78°C. Used ~6L


Pre-boil vol = 22L
Est. post boil vol = 14L, add 9L cold tap water to bring to 23L
Add some of this (chilled) at Flameout to bring temp down below 80°C.

Ferment with BRY-97, hopefully at 18°C.

*Possible names:*
MMX Ale [MMX = 20 10 ... date of brewing]
20 10 Ale [the date, obviously, plus 20:10 vision is meant to be twice as good as nominal vision. I'm hoping this will be twice as good as a normal ale B) ]
The Monolith [reference to the Monoliths in 2010, the sequel to 2001: Space Odysssy]
I really like the name "Hop Odyssey", but the date is wrong, so it seems a bit fraudulent h34r:


Thoughts?


----------



## Lemon (20/10/13)

Knappstein Reserve Lager clone today

Aus pils
Wheat
Carabelge

Dough in at 59
45 rest at 64
30 rest at 74
Mash out at 78

90 min boil
Magnum at 60
Nelson and Pacifica at 10
Nelson and Pacifica dry hop

Reuse yeast cake from pilsner urquell.
Lemon


----------



## Not For Horses (20/10/13)

technobabble66 said:


> Thoughts?


Ezy being CTZ?
MMX sounds a bit dirt bikey and while I love the sci fi reference, I feel let down by 2010. Kubrick lends a special touch that was missing. If you named after 2010 I think you'd always be wondering 'what if Kubrick helped me brew this
?'
Recipe-wise, I'd say next time try NFH Viennese Waltz that I'm currently trialling. Might be a few months away yet.


----------



## Judanero (20/10/13)

Brewed today:

_Cicada Lager_

5.4 kg Premium pilsener (Weyermanns) 

69g Saaz (3.2%AA) @ 60
1 tsp yeast nutrient and brew brite added @ flameout

Mashed @ 66 for 90 mins

~75 min boil

30 secs of 02 into wort before pitching 2L starter

Wyeast 2000 (Budvar) 

OG-1.050 total of ~24L in fermenter ferment temp of 11oc


While this ^^^ was mashing I knocked out this:

_Pressure Pale Ale (Adapted from Neils Centennarillo ale in db)_

2x Cans of Morgans lager light malt extract
~400g Dextrose, ~ 100g LDME

20g Green Bullet (13%AA) @ 30
40g Amarillo (8.9% AA) @ 20
40g Amarillo (8.9%AA) @ 10

Yeast = rehydrated US-05
30 sec O2 added to wort before yeast pitched
NB-Forgot to take OG before pitching yeast  
Total in fermenter ~ 25L, ferment @ 18oc


If this extract brew (is the first extract I've done) works out ok, I can see me doing extract brews while another beer is mashing quite regularly.
Two brews in the same time :super:


----------



## tazman1967 (20/10/13)

Nick R said:


> Going to be a corker taz!


Ready for the heat of Jan/Feb..
Nice Summer thirst quencher..


----------



## CoopsOz (20/10/13)

Did this one yesterday, I went into the LHBS requesting ingredients for a Little Creatures Pale ale....I think he was a little off the mark. 

2kg Simpson Maris Otter
2kg JWM Traditional Ale
1kg JWM Munich 1
0.5kg Bries Victo
20g Chinook @ 60mins
27g Chinook @ 20mins
30g Chinook @ 5mins

No chill

Post boil OG - 1.044

Pitched US-05 and threw in another 23g of chinook.

25 litres into ferment fridge at 18 degrees.

So, to those with far more experience than I......what am I going to end up with? It looks far from a pale ale.


----------



## tazman1967 (20/10/13)

Hops are wrong... where's the Cascade ?


----------



## CoopsOz (20/10/13)

I know it isn't going to be a LCPA. When I came home with my loot and checked out the recipe I have for LCPA, I saw that the hop bill was 30g of East Kent Goldings @ 60mins and a combo of Chinook and Cascade till flame out. Hence my question. 

Am I gonna get something drinkable or have I done $40 worth of ingredients. I guess I'll find out in 3 weeks.


----------



## Helles (20/10/13)

CoopsOz said:


> I know it isn't going to be a LCPA. When I came home with my loot and checked out the recipe I have for LCPA, I saw that the hop bill was 30g of East Kent Goldings @ 60mins and a combo of Chinook and Cascade till flame out. Hence my question.
> 
> Am I gonna get something drinkable or have I done $40 worth of ingredients. I guess I'll find out in 3 weeks.


Some sort of an APA id say


----------



## tazman1967 (20/10/13)

You have 77g of Chinook in there.. i hope you like pine ?
Put a heap of Cascade into dry hop, might make it drinkable.


----------



## CoopsOz (20/10/13)

Ha, there is more than 77g...I dry hopped with it as well. I guess it's fooked. Next time I'll take the recipe into the home brew shop.


----------



## tazman1967 (20/10/13)

Shite mate... give it a couple of months.. the hop taste might die down..


----------



## CoopsOz (20/10/13)

Anyone tried "Stone Arrogant Bastard" IPA? It seems they don't mind a bit of Chinook either.  I grabbed this from another brewing forum....no direct link as I'm unsure of AHB policy.



> Stone Arrogant Bastard IPA
> 
> Grain Bill
> 
> ...


----------



## stakka82 (20/10/13)

CoopsOz said:


> Ha, there is more than 77g...I dry hopped with it as well. I guess it's fooked. Next time I'll take the recipe into the home brew shop.


Chinook is polarising... You might find you love it, I do!


----------



## fletcher (21/10/13)

decided to try my luck at my first lager. single american hop. my first use of rice and my first protein rest, even though i was told i didn't need it. still getting used to beersmith too and all my new losses/figures etc. simple recipe but hoping it should be easy drinking for the fam at christmas.

```
Recipe: 27 Monterey Lager
Brewer: Fletcher
Asst Brewer: Baxter (the dog)
Style: American Lager
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.84 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.77 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.82 l   
Bottling Volume: 18.93 l
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 5.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.9 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
0.64 kg               Rice, Pre-cooked (Minute Rice) (2.0 EBC) Adjunct       1        15.0 %        
3.61 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC)            Grain         2        85.0 %        
30.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           3        20.8 IBUs     
1.00 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        4        -             
0.50 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins)          Other         5        -             
23.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 1.0 min          Hop           6        0.7 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70)  Yeast         7        -             


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.25 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperature Step Time     
Protein Rest      Add 33.00 l of water and heat to 50.0 C 50.0 C           10 min        
Saccharification  Heat to 64.0 C over 10 min              64.0 C           50 min        

No Sparge
```


----------



## Yob (22/10/13)

I'm trying Ahtanum out, did a double batch with a Magnum @ 60 to 25 IBU and then cube hopped 2 cubes

50g mosaic to both 
100g Amarillo to 1 (2011 crop pack discovered in freezer, smelled just fine)
120g Ahtanum to the other

Plan on fermenting at the same time to compare, some people have likened the 2 but I read conflicting reports so only one way to know for sure..

Do it myself as a side by side


----------



## AJ80 (22/10/13)

Yob said:


> I'm trying Ahtanum out, did a double batch with a Magnum @ 60 to 25 IBU and then cube hopped 2 cubes
> 
> 50g mosaic to both
> 100g Amarillo to 1 (2011 crop pack discovered in freezer, smelled just fine)
> ...


Would be very keen to hear the results of this - am planning to buy some Ahtanum in my next hop order.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/10/13)

knocked this out on Saturday. I haven't had a big stinky AIPA in the fridge for a while so thought I'd better make up for it.

*Idiot IPA*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.500
Total Hops (g): 300.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.070 (°P): 17.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.88 %
Colour (SRM): 10.6 (EBC): 20.9
Bitterness (IBU): 152.8 (NFI - hopburst were calculated as 20 min additions) (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.500 kg Munich I (84.62%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (15.38%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
Hopburst, equal amounts of each starting at 40 minutes up until flameout. Smaller amounts earlier:
50.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.7% Alpha) @ Minutes (Boil) (2.3 g/L)
50.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ Minutes (Boil) (2.3 g/L)
50.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ Minutes (Boil) (2.3 g/L)

in cube:
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

mini boil (flameout) on pitching day:
50.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
50.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
50.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)


*Misc Bill*
----------------
1 tsp gypsum (boil)
4g brewbrite @ 10 minutes

Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Raise to 71°C for 10 Minutes
Raise to mash-out at 78°C

Fermented at 18°C with BRY-97


----------



## vittorio (22/10/13)

my golden ale is being forces carbonated should be ready to bottle this afternoon


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/10/13)

vittorio said:


> my golden ale is being forces carbonated should be ready to bottle this afternoon


Just made a Golden Ale too and packaging on wednesday night, i scrolled back adn couldnt locate the recipe?

What did you make yours with Vittorio?


----------



## Yob (22/10/13)

vittorio said:


> my golden ale is being forces carbonated should be ready to bottle this afternoon


wait.. you have kegged it and are then going to bottle it? :blink:



Pratty1 said:


> What did you make yours with?


Soft metals

*Ed: fairy chronic typo's


----------



## manticle (22/10/13)

Just went to keg an aipa and wondered why it wasn't running out of the cube.

Temp probe fell out of the fermenting/conditioning fridge so the brew froze over. Hopefully not too long before it melts. No I won't be trying to make eisIPA.


----------



## Charst (22/10/13)

"Saison 2"

OG 1053
IBU 27


Weyermann Bohiemian Pilsener Malt 4.800 kg 85.7%
Joe White Wheat Malt 0.600 kg 10.7 %
German (Acid) Malt 0.100 kg 1.8 %
US Victory Malt 0.100 kg 1.8 %

German Hallertauer Mittlefruh 35g 60 Min
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 20g 20 Min
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 20g Dry-Hopped

Not sure how the Victory malt will go but i thought why not try a touch.


----------



## manticle (22/10/13)

I think it will go well


----------



## lukiferj (22/10/13)

Charst said:


> "Saison 2"
> 
> OG 1053
> IBU 27
> ...



All out with the name  
Seems to be a pretty loose style. Reckon just about anything will work well.


----------



## Charst (22/10/13)

Saison Vautour 2nd Gen AKA "When you work for the father, your sin is never saved" :lol:

Modification to Saison Vautour clone based on VICBREW feedback and available ingredients.


OG 1056
IBU 27

Weyermann Bohiemian Pilsener Malt 5.412 kg 74.1%
German Rye Malt 1.188 kg 16.3%
German Sauer(Acid) Malt 0.100 kg 1.4 %
Belgian Aromatic Malt 0.100 kg 1.4 %
Sugar - Candi Sugar Pale 0.500 kg 6.8 %



US Willamette 4.8 % 25 g 60 Min 
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh 4.3 % 60 Min
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh 4.3 % 13 g 15 Min
US Willamette 4.5 % 12 g 15 Min 
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 4.5 % 24 g 10 Min 
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh 4.3 % 13 g 10 Min


----------



## bradsbrew (22/10/13)

Nothin.


Haven't brewed for 2 months and I am down to my last 3 kegs, all cubes empty. I know what I am doing this long weekend.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/10/13)

going on the pub crawl and then recovering.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> going on the pub crawl and then recovering.


Your an evil man Liam. It's a pay week as well.


----------



## fletcher (22/10/13)

needing a big, fat american IPA so will be putting this down this weekend or the next:

Recipe: Hadden IPA
Brewer: Fletcher
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain (BIAB)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Batch Size (fermenter): 20.82 l 
Bottling Volume: 18.93 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 28.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 75.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.39 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 80.0 % 
0.67 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 10.0 % 
0.34 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 3 5.0 % 
0.34 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 4 5.0 % 
30.00 g Warrior [15.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 46.4 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
45.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 9.3 IBUs 
30.00 g Centennial [9.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 10.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min  Hop 9 9.0 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 10 - 
20.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.74 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Saccharification Add 34.27 l of water at 71 C 67 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75 C over 7 min 75 C 10 min 

Sparge: No sparge


----------



## tricache (23/10/13)

Looking to make a nice summer hoppy beer and also I can't get enough of Nelson hops :icon_drool2:

Recipe: Nelson Sauvin Summer Lager
Brewer: Adam
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.66 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.87 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.30 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 10.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.9 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
5000.00 g Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) 
100.00 g Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) 
100.00 g Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) 
20.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 60.0 mins) 
10.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min 
1.22 Items 1/2 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins)
10.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min
1.0 pkg Bohemian Lager Slurry From Previous Lager


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge


----------



## vittorio (23/10/13)

yob- i force carbonate witin a keg than counter pressure fill it so theres no sediment and looks like a professional brought beer.
pratty1- i wont give much a way from my recipe since its my secret but i will give u a bit of info on it... all the grains are Joe white maltings and with this batch i was experimenting with falconers flight hop blend which was harvest last year


----------



## winkle (23/10/13)

Tomorrow - yet another Stillscottish Passionfruit Wit (we've got passionfruits and the wife really likes it _and even wants to 'help' brew it_).
Friday - Derit Gose , mmm salty, oh yeah baby.


----------



## bullsneck (25/10/13)

Here in the brew shed with Grainer enjoying the dark mash smell....

*BOAB Brown Town*
American Brown Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.797
Total Hops (g): 141.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.89 %
Colour (SRM): 24.9 (EBC): 49.1
Bitterness (IBU): 43.8 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.558 kg Simpsons Golden Promise (78.63%)
0.424 kg Simpsons Crystal (7.31%)
0.343 kg Weyermann Wheat Malt (5.91%)
0.299 kg Weyermann Carapils (Dextrine) (5.16%)
0.173 kg Simpsons Chocolate Malt (2.99%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
11.0 g Warrior Pellet (16.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.2% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
3.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.5 g Calcium Chloride @ 75 Minutes (Mash)
1.5 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 75 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g BrewBrite @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

*Notes*
----------------
http://www.brewersfriend.com/mash-chemistry-and-brewing-water-calculator/?id=Y7H1L6X

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Helles (25/10/13)

Brewing this tomorrow splitting 4 ways with 4 different yeasts

*Batch Size:* 115.00 L
*Boil Time:* 90 min
*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 80.00 
*Ingredients*​​ 3.00 kg Honey [Boil for 5 min] Extract 15.00 %
13.50 kg Pilsner Bests (3.3 EBC) Grain 67.50 %
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 10.00 %
1.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 7.50 %

100.00 gm Hallertauer [5.50 %] (60 min) 14.3 IBU
140.00 gm Hallertauer [5.50 %] (30 min) 10.2 IBU
1.00 items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs Belgian Saison II Yeast (White Labs #WLP566) 
1 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) 
1 Pkgs German Ale/Kolsch (White Labs #WLP029) 
1 Pkgs Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) 


*Beer Profile*​*Est Original Gravity:* 1.045 SG
_*Bitterness:*_ 24.5 IBU
_*Est Color:*_ 6.2 EBC 
*Mash Profile*​ *Total Grain Weight:* 17.00 kg 
​*My Mash* Mash for 120 min @ 64'c


----------



## bradsbrew (26/10/13)

Setting up the brewrig for an early start in the morning.

*27-10-13 Bitter*
Standard/Ordinary Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.350
Total Hops (g): 175.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (°P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.73 %
Colour (SRM): 9.4 (EBC): 18.5
Bitterness (IBU): 30.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
9.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (96.26%)
0.250 kg Crystal 120 (2.67%)
0.100 kg Black Roasted Barley (1.07%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
75.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
100.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Natdene (26/10/13)

For the wife's 40th we have a few people coming around. So I've got a two Bacchus fresh worts in the fermenters, a fighting falcon IPA and a QLD ale, the other fridge has my all grain land lord and mosaic golden ale and two cubes waiting to ferment when the others are finished - a little fella PA and a Fat Cat PA, hopefully the crowd will like!


----------



## mje1980 (27/10/13)

Haven't brewed anything English for ages, so I'm doing a double batch of challenger bitter tomorrow. One cube will get the mangrove jacks burton ale yeast, the other wyeast Whitbread.

94.8% mo
2.6% Simpsons med crystal
2.6% biscuit

Challenger 30
Challenger 15
Challenger 5

Challenger dry hop

1.035
28 IBU


----------



## manticle (27/10/13)

Tried the 1026 british cask Mje?

Would work great with that recipe above.


----------



## mje1980 (27/10/13)

Dont think I have manticle, might have to now haha.


----------



## Spiesy (27/10/13)

Wanting to smash out a *Mountain Goat Hightail* today.

I'm out of some of the ingredients I usually use, i.e. dark crystal, roast malt and POR, so *how does this sound*:

*Spiesy's MGHA*
21.5l batch. BIAB. NC. 69% efficiency.
1045OG, 1011FG, 22IBU.

JW Ale 5kg, 89.9%
Simpsons Medium Crystal 400g, 7.2%
TF Chocolate 100g, 1.8%
TF Roast Barley 65g, 1.2%
60min mash. 66-degrees.

Northern Brewer, 20g @ 60mins (19.6IBU)
US Cascade, 14g @ 10mins (2.1IBU)
US Cascade, 21g dry hop (1g/l).

Wyeast 1056 @ 18-degrees.


----------



## Spiesy (27/10/13)

well, guess I'm just going with that then!


----------



## pedleyr (27/10/13)

Spiesy said:


> well, guess I'm just going with that then!


Let us know how it goes! Also out of interest what do you usually use? Is it close to the original?


----------



## Spiesy (27/10/13)

I believe the original has Pride of Ringwood for bittering and Cascade late, and as far as the grain bill goes - I have heard Jane (former head brewer of MG) interviewed on The Brewing Network, and she stated: "Australia Ale Malt, UK Crystal and Roast Malt". 

She also said 1045OG, 1012FG and 22IBU. I believe it's a 4.5% beer.
Exact colour I'm unsure of, although I'm sure it could be worked out quite easily.

Mountain Goat use US05 as yeast, and perform single-step infusion mashes.

I ended up mashing at 67 to try and get a slightly higher FG and a tad more body.


----------



## mje1980 (28/10/13)

On thurs I hope to brew a Christmas saison. 

82.4% dingemans pils
7.4% raw wheat
7.4% flaked barley
2.9% biscuit malt.

Hallertau 60 mins
Calypso 10mins

Wyeast 3725 beire de garde.

1.035
17 IBU 

At this gravity, normally my bitters and milds will end up around 3.5%, but this yeast will take it right down to around 1.005, quite possibly less, so I should have an interesting, yet session strength ale for Christmas Day. I'll put a beire de garde brune on the yeast cake.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (28/10/13)

Imperial IBA

1.070
1.012

80% pearl
6% caraaroma 
14% premium D-180 candi syrup
Yeast US05

Heaps of C hops late and at 0 minutes. About 1.2kg of hops all up


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/10/13)

Gav80 said:


> Imperial IBA
> 
> Heaps of C hops late and at 0 minutes. About 1.2kg of hops all up


1.2kg....woah!

This must be for a 40-50lt batch ?

and no dry hopping h34r:


----------



## contrarian (28/10/13)

Knocked out a batch yesterday that was thrown together with very little research or calculation so am hoping it turns out ok. Was mainly wanting to learn a bit about JW pilsner malt and calypso hops. 

40L into cubes

8kg JW pilsner
0.5kg JW crystal

20g calypso at 20, 10, 5 and 0

Plan to use S-05 at 18C 

Depending on calculator and no chill factors IBU should be 25-30. 

OG 1.045 (estimate)

Hoping for a nice light refreshing beer or at least something drinkable!


----------



## black_labb (28/10/13)

been doing a few english ales to get the handpump running again and have a big bag of JW vienna amongst some bits and pieces.

All are 23L batches, all are fermented on ringwood (at least that's the plan...)
*bitter*
1.5kg JW vienna
2kg golden promise
250g brown
250g crystal

bittered with 20g summer saaz and 15g saaz (save them plugs for late hopping)
cubed with a styrians plug and a willamette plug (14g each, couldn't decide)

*near smash english ipa*
5.5kg jw vienna
bittered with 15g saaz
50g pacific gem in the cube
may dry hop or hop tea into the "cask" with more pacific gem, but might do some with some little casks with some challenger or styrians


*Northern Brownish*

2kg golden promise
1.5kg vienna
1kg galaxy pale
250g brown
250g jw light crystal
300g caramunich III

40g [email protected]
3x14g styrian goldings plugs @ cube
10g summer saaz @ cube

Probably dry hop this one, but I'm not sure what I will hop it with at this stage anyway (still have 30 minutes to change my mind anyway)


----------



## Thefatdoghead (28/10/13)

Pratty1 said:


> 1.2kg....woah!
> 
> This must be for a 40-50lt batch ?
> 
> and no dry hopping h34r:


It is indeed a 40 liter batch and plenty of dry hopping. Used 100g of Citra pellets in the new Blichmann hop rocket too, yum!


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/10/13)

Gav80 said:


> It is indeed a 40 liter batch and plenty of dry hopping. Used 100g of Citra pellets in the new Blichmann hop rocket too, yum!


no worries using the pellets through the rocket?


----------



## DJR (28/10/13)

Brewed up one yesterday, a Saison. First time brewing in a couple of months. WLP568 tastes very nice so far and already down from 1046 to 1036 in 24hours


Recipe: Saison A
Brewer: DJR
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Saison
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 9.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.60 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 59.1 % 
1.40 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 31.8 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 6.8 % 
0.10 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 2.3 % 
10.00 gm Sorachi Ace [11.00%] (75 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [6.00%] (75 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [6.00%] (15 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Saison Blend (White Labs #WLP568) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.40 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 9.17 L of water at 76.7 C 67.8 C 60 min 
Step Add 2.75 L of water at 88.8 C 72.0 C 40 min


----------



## Thefatdoghead (28/10/13)

Pratty1 said:


> no worries using the pellets through the rocket?


I put them in a hop bag. I transferred from kettle through pump then rocket then chiller. It was good flow by gravity and pump. No worries at all. Really clear wort all the way too. Thought I'd have problems with all the hops in the boil. I used a hop sock though.

Edit: spelling/iPhone fat fingers


----------



## DJR (28/10/13)

hmmm, should try the hop bag in the rocket trick. Plenty of pellets to use and not so much choice of flowers here  I'd probably pack it so the mesh had flowers all over it then put pellets in.


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/13)

Double batch of mt goat high tale ale however it a 6% version
tgen run a gyle off and hit it with loads of saaz and tett.


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Double batch of mt goat high tale ale however it a 6% version
> tgen run a gyle off and hit it with loads of saaz and tett.


fk I hate it when u cant figure out why the mash isnt heating up... herms on. Check. Power point on. Check. Temp controller working check. Play with flow to see if any change in temp. Check.....20min it takes me to see that the herms power cord isnt plugged into the herms. DOH!!!


----------



## j-dunn (30/10/13)

This will be in the bag on Saturday.

Should be yummy!

Pincushion Pale Ale (American IPA)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 8.3 (EBC): 16.4
Bitterness (IBU): 43.3 (Average)
62.5% Pale Ale Malt
12.5% Crystal 20
12.5% Munich I
12.5% Wheat Malt
0.7 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop)
0.2 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
BIAB Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 23°C with Safale US-05


----------



## Weizguy (30/10/13)

25 litre American Blonde Ale

4.5kg Barrett Burston pale malt
0.23kg Weyermann Carahell

27.5g Glacier Hops (~20 IBU)

Mash at 67°C, for 60 minutes. Mash out and sparge with about 20 litres of water at 76°C.
Boil 90 min and add hops for 60, adding Whirfloc for 15.
Whirlpool and drain to fermentor.
After whirlpool, I can see all the way to the bottom of the kettle. Sooo clear!

Pitch a 1.3 litre culture of American Ale yeast (may be YeastLabs yeast - revived from a culture left under water in the fridge since May 2008) and ferment at 19°C. Pitched today.

Simple enough?


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/13)

Les the Weizguy said:


> 25 litre American Blonde Ale
> 
> 4.5kg Barrett Burston pale malt
> 0.23kg Weyermann Carahell
> ...


yup nice and simple. Ive got a bag of glacier. Could be a goer. Nice simple summer quencher.


----------



## Weizguy (30/10/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> yup nice and simple. Ive got a bag of glacier. Could be a goer. Nice simple summer quencher.


My thoughts too. Easy, quick, guzzle-able.
I've made this before and the hop flavour makes it through the 60 min boil and really enhances the beer.
Was hoping to get a bit less yeast character this time, with a bigger pitch and lower ferment temp.
We'll see.... The wort tastes great already. O.G. is about 1.051


----------



## waggastew (1/11/13)

Partial-Mash Kolsch

Brewing my first ever Kolsch for a German Beer night. Not alot of time to brew it and the f*%kin yeast took a week to get here (express post my arse). Hopefully the yeast will chew through it under two weeks to give me a vague chance of clarifying, bottling, carbing and at least a few days in the fridge before the night. Bugger all chance really but it should be the first Kolsch most of the people attending will have tasted so I will tell em its meant to taste like arse.

Recipe is a Frankenstein of various BYO articles, Brewing Classic Styles, online info etc.

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.150
Total Hops (g): 55.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.9
Bitterness (IBU): 26.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
1.600 kg Pilsner (50.79%)
1.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Extra Light (31.75%)
0.250 kg Wheat Malt (7.94%)
0.200 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (6.35%)
0.050 kg Acidulated Malt (1.59%)
0.050 kg Munich I (1.59%)

Hop Bill
----------------
55.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (3.14% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
2.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1/2 tsp Sodium Bicarb
1/2 tsp Calcium Sulphate

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 16°C with 2 vials of WLP029 - German Ale/Kolsch activated in a 1L starter


----------



## manticle (3/11/13)

*Type: All grain Size: 22 liters*

*UK pale/strong bitter of sorts.*

Colour: 14 HCU (~9 SRM)


*Bitterness: *43 IBU
*OG: 1.055 FG: 1.012*
*Alcohol: 5.5% v/v (4.3% w/w)*
*Grain: 2.25kg golden promise (all I have left)*
*2.75 kg D**ingemans pilsner (only other base I have)*
*100g Belgian aromatic
100g Belgian biscuit
250g simpsons crystal 70-80L (actually equal blend of light, med and dark)*
*Mash: 70% efficiency*

*Not sure of schedule yet - probably 55/68/72/78 but may chuck in a 5-10 minute rest at 62 as well.*
*Boil: 90 minutes SG 1.035 34 liters*
*Hops: 15g challenger (8.5% AA, 60 min.)
15g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g challenger (8.5% AA, 20 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g challenger (aroma)
10g Styrian Goldings (aroma)*

*1026 cask*

*cal chloride*

*NC*


----------



## jyo (3/11/13)

Smashed this one out last night. Had a couple of mates over and even with all the dribbling of shit happening, no mistakes were made. A rarity.

*Case Swap ESB 2013*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.893
Total Hops (g): 269.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 11.6 (EBC): 22.9
Bitterness (IBU): 40.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 71
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
10.400 kg Barrett Burston Ale (87.45%)
0.550 kg Biscuit (4.62%)
0.390 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (3.28%)
0.250 kg Acidulated Malt (2.1%)
0.250 kg Bairds Dark Crystal (2.1%)
0.053 kg Caraaroma (0.45%) (using up leftovers)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
90.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (1.9 g/L)
84.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)
95.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Whirlpool) (2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

*Notes*
----------------
0 minute hop is at whirlpool.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Lodan (3/11/13)

Plain American Lager
Going light on the flaked corn as i've never used it before and using bohemian to harvest later for a bo pils.

Recipe: American standard
Brewer:
Asst Brewer:
Style: Standard American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.33 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.07 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 19.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 17.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 5.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 10.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.97 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.5 EBC) Grain 1 80.0 % 
0.37 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 10.0 % 
0.37 kg Corn, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 3 10.0 % 
5.00 g Cluster [7.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 4.8 IBUs 
5.00 g Cluster [7.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 3.7 IBUs 
5.00 g Cluster [7.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 1.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) [124. Yeast 7 - 

Mash Schedule: BIAB, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.71 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 32.60 l of water at 66.9 C 64.4 C 90 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 
Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort


----------



## mxd (4/11/13)

did a double today

American Brown

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 73.12 l
Post Boil Volume: 67.60 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 64.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 64.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 56.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.2 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
12.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcet Grain 1 68.6 % 
1.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 8.6 % 
1.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 3 8.6 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 4 8.6 % 
1.00 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 5 5.7 % 
60.00 g Northern Brewer [9.00 %] - Mash 60.0 min Hop 6 3.9 IBUs 
60.00 g Northern Brewer [9.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 19.3 IBUs 
40.00 g Northern Brewer [9.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 8 9.9 IBUs 
1.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
50.00 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 2.7 IBUs 
60.00 g Cascade [7.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [1000.0 Yeast 12 - 
160.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 17.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 52.50 l of water at 58.0 C 54.0 C 5 min 
Mash Step Add 0.00 l of water at 63.0 C 63.0 C 20 min 
Saccharification Heat to 69.0 C over 6 min 69.0 C 40 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.0 C over 10 min 75.0 C 10 min 
-------------------------------


Choc Hefe

```
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 73.12 l
Post Boil Volume: 67.60 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 64.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 64.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 42.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 12.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.2 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
7.00 kg               Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5  Grain         1        58.8 %        
3.50 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) UK (2.0 EBC)             Grain         2        29.4 %        
0.90 kg               Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC)        Grain         3        7.6 %         
0.50 kg               Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC)               Grain         4        4.2 %         
55.00 g               Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           5        9.3 IBUs      
40.00 g               Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           6        3.4 IBUs      
3.0 pkg               Belgian Ale Yeast (Wyeast Labs #1214) [1 Yeast         7        -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 11.90 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 41.65 l of water at 69.0 C          64.4 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 43.64l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
```


----------



## brettprevans (5/11/13)

tomorrow's plan

*BC Trios Pistoles*


Recipe Specifics
Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 15.28
Anticipated OG: 1.089 Plato: 21.28
Anticipated SRM: 24.7
Anticipated IBU: 28.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.5 12.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
3.3 0.50 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 51
3.6 0.55 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
1.6 0.25 kg. CarAmber France 1.034 30
0.5 0.08 kg. Carafa Special Germany 1.030 600
6.2 0.95 kg. Brown Sugar (dark) Generic 1.046 60
6.2 0.95 kg. Treacle Generic 1.036 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 3.3 First WH
65.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 21.1 First WH
31.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 3.0 15 min.
15.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 0.6 3 min.

Extras
Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.70 Oz Bitter Orange Peel Spice 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1214 Belgian Ale


Mash Schedule

Saccharification Rest Temp : 65 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0

Notes
1/2 sugar at start of boil
1 star anise and orange peel in at 15 minutes 
second lot of anise (1) at 1 minute
could use W3864 canadian/belgian yeast


*GYLE 20L*
random us hops at random late times as ill leave all the hops from the previous batch in the kettle for bittering.


----------



## mje1980 (6/11/13)

Flanders red tomorrow or Friday

78.3% mo
12.2% raw wheat
5.2% abbey 
1.7% spec b
1.7% caramunich 2
.9% pale choc

Hallertau

67c-45, 72-15

Roselare

1.048
8.5 ibu


----------



## pedleyr (6/11/13)

Flanders red tomorrow or Friday

78.3% mo
12.2% raw wheat
5.2% abbey 
1.7% spec b
1.7% caramunich 2
.9% pale choc

Hallertau

67c-45, 72-15

Roselare

1.048
8.5 ibu


Do you really only leave it for 60 days? Quicker turnaround than I thought.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/11/13)

*Belgian Witbier # 4*

OG - 1.049
ABV - 4.8%
IBU - 16
EBC - 5
Eff - 75%
Vol - 22Lt

*Malts*
Wheat Raw - 45%
Pilsner Malt - 40%
Oats - 10%
Acidulated - 5%

*Hops*
East Kent Goldings - 5.2%AA 32g/60m

*Spice's*
12g - Orange Zest
7g - Coriander

Added at 5 Min

Wyeast - Forbidden Fruit with a 1lt starter


----------



## mje1980 (7/11/13)

pedleyr said:


> Do you really only leave it for 60 days? Quicker turnaround than I thought.


Where did you get 60 days from?. I plan on 18 months fermentation. I may split into 2 batches and fruit one after 12 months.


----------



## pedleyr (7/11/13)

Where did you get 60 days from?. I plan on 18 months fermentation. I may split into 2 batches and fruit one after 12 months.


On reading it again I have no idea where I got 60 days from... 18 months sounds more like what I would expect.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/11/13)

Knocking out a low ABV saison to quaff next weekend

*SessionSaison* (Saison)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.034 (°P): 8.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.003 (°P): 0.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.01 %
Colour (SRM): 2.4 (EBC): 4.7
Bitterness (IBU): 26.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

62.5% Pilsner
31.25% Wheat Malt
3.12% Acidulated Malt
3.12% Flaked Oats

0.4 g/L El Dorado (15.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L El Dorado (15.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L El Dorado (15.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 70 Minutes

Fermented at ambient (20-30°C) with belle saison


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

EDIT: retardation


----------



## mje1980 (7/11/13)

Why the bry 97?. Belle saison will be done in 4 days at 25c+ easily, and be more tart and authentic. Still, I'm guessing it'll be pretty nice either way


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/11/13)

Brain fart. It's actually belle saison. Haha!


----------



## Donske (7/11/13)

Going to brew up a hop bomb this weekend, been a couple of months since I've had one on tap so I'm really looking forward to it.

Just hoping I've finally got my numbers dialled in, I have never hit my target gravity for really big beers but I think I may have my system sussed now.

*IIPA 1* (Imperial IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.093 (°P): 22.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 10.00 %
Colour (SRM): 13.7 (EBC): 27.0
Bitterness (IBU): 105.4 (Tinseth)

88.89% Maris Otter Malt
5.56% Dextrose
4.44% Caramunich III
1.11% Acidulated Malt

1.5 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
3.8 g/L Centennial (10.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Chinook (12.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
3.8 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
3.8 g/L Centennial (10.9% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
3 g/L Centennial (10.9% Alpha) @ 14 Days (Dry Hop)
1.5 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 14 Days (Dry Hop)

0.5 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 120 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 120 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/11/13)

looks mighty tasty. That's a big OG so I'd expect a lower efficiency than your usual batches.

do you chill?


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/11/13)

Why the double length mash at 66c - 120mins?


----------



## Donske (7/11/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> looks mighty tasty. That's a big OG so I'd expect a lower efficiency than your usual batches.
> 
> do you chill?


I'm calculating my efficiency at 61%, about 8 points lower than normal, seems to be about right by previous big beers I've brewed.

Yeah, I chill.



Pratty1 said:


> Why the double length mash at 66c - 120mins?


I've found I get better efficiency mashing for longer, my normal mash is 90 minutes, just giving myself every chance possible to hit my targets on this beer.


----------



## Lodan (7/11/13)

i see no shame in adding a touch of dme to hit est. og if your efficiency holds you back


----------



## Not For Horses (9/11/13)

Just finished the mash on a gluten free trial beer.

53% Sorghum pale ale malt
40% green Sorghum malt
7% Golden Syrup

Measured the pre boil gravity as 1.030

Using Ella hops at 30 and 10 for about 25 IBU.

Golden Syrup at 5 minutes.


----------



## winkle (9/11/13)

Acerola Tarwe part 2, taken a while for the fruit to start ripening. Nice weather for it......not.


----------



## fraser_john (9/11/13)

Second one in two weeks, back on a roll....whooo hoooo. Hoping this turns out to be a nice chewy English IPA, color looks great in the mash tun! Stoked to be back on the brewing track.

http://www.hermsbrewery.com/index.php/home-brew-recipes/96-meadow-ipa


----------



## Pokey (9/11/13)

Irish Red Ale, just about finished the boil now
23 litres
5.1 kg Marris otter
170 g crystal 40
170 g crystal 120
170 g roasted malt

7 g calcium chloride
3 g magnesium sulfate

42 g east Kent Golding 60 minutes
First time adding brewing salts, hope I haven't ruined it


----------



## Byran (9/11/13)

```
After the last ISB meeting.... thought id knock out an IPA

Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 22.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 67.6 IBUs


Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
10.00 g               Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
3.89 g                Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins)                   Water Agent   2        -             
3.00 g                Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins)      Water Agent   3        -             
1.00 g                Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 mins)             Water Agent   4        -             
5.00 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         5        82.0 %        
0.50 kg               Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5  Grain         6        8.2 %         
0.20 kg               Abbey malt (Castle Malting) (44.9 EBC)   Grain         7        3.3 %         
0.20 kg               Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC)        Grain         8        3.3 %         
0.20 kg               Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC)     Grain         9        3.3 %         
15.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           10       17.9 IBUs     
10.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           11       3.1 IBUs      
10.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min          Hop           12       6.7 IBUs      
10.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           13       7.8 IBUs      
10.00 g               Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Boil 20.0 m Hop           14       6.8 IBUs      
1.22 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        15       -             
20.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min          Hop           16       8.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           17       9.3 IBUs      
20.00 g               Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Boil 10.0 m Hop           18       8.1 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Nottingham dry pack  Yeast         19       -             
                   -             
10.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days       Hop           21       0.0 IBUs      
10.00 g               Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Hop           22       0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## spryzie (9/11/13)

Just cubed this. Hoping with the added gypsum and the longer mash time I will overcome my problems of under attentuation. Trying US-04 for the first time as well.

*EDIT: Oh, SHIT! Just read the hop packet. The EKG are 6.5% AAU and not the BewMate default of 4.7%. Shit on a shitting shitter! It's going to be 70 IBUs... SHIT! At least I'm consistent - have made a mistake every brew so far.*

English IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 16.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.950
Total Hops (g): 110.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (°P): 14.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.70 %
Colour (SRM): 12.8 (EBC): 25.1
Bitterness (IBU): 49.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (88.61%)
0.150 kg Wheat Malt (3.8%)
0.100 kg Crystal 60 (2.53%)
0.100 kg Munich I (2.53%)
0.050 kg Crystal 120 (1.27%)
0.025 kg Chocolate (0.63%)
0.025 kg Roasted Barley (0.63%)

Hop Bill
----------------
42.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)
42.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (3.5 g/L)
10.0 g Willamette Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
16.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Multi-Step Infusion Mash - 2.5 hours.
Fermented at 20°C with Safale S-04

Notes
----------------
4g gypsum = 1 teaspoon

Mash water volume = 15L
Total mash volume = 19L.
Wort collected = 12L
Dilute in fermenter to 16L = 4L added.

Mash in at 53 resting for 5 minutes. (Add gypsum at this point).
Ramp up to 60 degrees over 10 minutes.
Rest 60 at degrees for 60 minutes.
Ramp up to 71 degrees over 15 minutes.
Rest at 71 degrees for 60 minutes,
Mashout to 76 degrees (took 15 minutes to reach mashout temperature).

Before boil wort is 1.062 @ 52 degrees (1.073 corrected).
After boil wort is 1.077 @ 32 degrees (1.080 corrected) (Assume 11L collected for 71% efficiency) - will measure in fermenter

60 minute boil. 0 minute hops added to cube after it has been filled.


----------



## fletcher (9/11/13)

Byran said:


> After the last ISB meeting.... thought id knock out an IPA
> 
> Style: American IPA
> TYPE: All Grain
> ...


looks awesome mate. *cough* put my name on a few bottles of it *cough*


----------



## BeerNess (10/11/13)

Happy Brew Day!! =) Time for a sessionable drinker! :chug:

*The Mouser* (Standard/Ordinary Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.037 (°P): 9.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 3.39 %
Colour (SRM): 11.4 (EBC): 22.5
Bitterness (IBU): 34.6 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

75% Maris Otter Malt
12.5% Amber Malt JW
12.5% Crystal JW AU

1.3 g/L Helga (5.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Helga (5.5% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Pacifica NZ (Pacific Hallertau) (5.8% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)

0.3 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L BrewBrite @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1318 - London Ale III


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/11/13)

Knocking out a low ABV saison to quaff next weekend

SessionSaison (Saison)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.034 (°P): 8.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.003 (°P): 0.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.01 %
Colour (SRM): 2.4 (EBC): 4.7
Bitterness (IBU): 26.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

62.5% Pilsner
31.25% Wheat Malt
3.12% Acidulated Malt
3.12% Flaked Oats

0.4 g/L El Dorado (15.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L El Dorado (15.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L El Dorado (15.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 70 Minutes

Fermented at ambient (20-30°C) with belle saison


Recipe Generated with BrewMate

EDIT: retardation


Belle saison will be done in 4 days at 25c+ easily


Ended up hitting 1.038. The real story is belle saison, you weren't wrong mje1980.. I pitched the yeast at about 6pm on Friday, I just checked it at 6:30am Sunday and the krausen has dropped and it's at 1.004 already. 36 hours 
I've used it a few times before so I'm aware that it's a monster, but that is ridiculous. I'll give it a couple more days to clean up after itself and maybe drop a couple more points anyway but wow. Sample tastes fantastic too.


----------



## technobabble66 (10/11/13)

Brewed today:

S&W Pacific Ale clone.
Modified version of Earle's extract recipe:
http://homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=10660#p108732

*Bright Cloud's Port Phillip Ale*
Extract + Grain recipe

*Vol = 25L*
*OG = 1.041 *
*FG = 1.010 *
Alc = 4.5%
EBC = 24.3
*IBU = 12.4 [with HCF correction] *(16.1 without HCF correction) 

*Malt Bill*
1.5kg Black Rock LME, 

0.9kg JW Ale malt
1kg JW Wheat malt
0.35kg Tassie Biscuit
0.15kg Weyermann Carahell
0.075kg Crystal, med

*Mash*
Mash Volume: 12L at 55°C (to aim for 
52°C for 7min. 
66°C for 55mins [overshot to 73°C, added 2L cold water to drop to 66°C. Full vol. now 14L]
72°C for 10min. 
78°C Mash-out. 


"Sparged" w 2L at 78°C


Boil for 90mins total
After 60mins, separate out 4L of wort into a pot. Bring to boil.
Use this volume for the hop additions. Continue boiling the rest in the urn.

*Hops Schedule*
10g Galaxy @ 20min
½ Whirlfloc tablet @ 15min ¼ in each volume.
15g Galaxy @ 10min 
25g Galaxy @ 0min Chill immediately in sink.
25g Galaxy @ dry hop Yob claims i just need to rub these on the FV, but i'll toss them in to be sure...

Still waiting for FV to drop the last 2°C to pitch yeast.
Yeast will hopefully be a rinsed BRY-97 from last week's bottled brew.


----------



## Byran (11/11/13)

fletcher said:


> looks awesome mate. *cough* put my name on a few bottles of it *cough*


Come to the next meeting I was thinking of bringing the whole keg


----------



## Byran (11/11/13)

spryzie said:


> Just cubed this. Hoping with the added gypsum and the longer mash time I will overcome my problems of under attentuation. Trying US-04 for the first time as well.
> 
> *EDIT: Oh, SHIT! Just read the hop packet. The EKG are 6.5% AAU and not the BewMate default of 4.7%. Shit on a shitting shitter! It's going to be 70 IBUs... SHIT! At least I'm consistent - have made a mistake every brew so far.*
> 
> ...


I think you will prob find the EKG to be quite smooth as a bitterer in the high end range and with SO4 and its estery character you will prob end up with an interesting, yummy brew........ :chug:


----------



## spryzie (11/11/13)

A taste test of the wort does lead me to believe it will be my best yet. Also, if I ignore the no-chill calculation and instead consider the 0 minute addition a 10 minute one it comes to 60 IBU's for a 1.058 wort. 

So, as usual, I'd rather be aresy than classy.

The fermenter is at 17/18 degrees and the thing kicked off in under 6 hours which was amazing to me. US-05 always takes 24 hours for me.

S-04 is a quick start for sure.


----------



## Byran (11/11/13)

Ive had S04 finished in 3 days......... It gives a very estery profile that seems to work very well with EKG /styrians/ English hops/ Malty beers in general. And ive only ever fermented it 18deg or below. So it must spit out some serious flavours above that!


----------



## fletcher (11/11/13)

spryzie said:


> A taste test of the wort does lead me to believe it will be my best yet. Also, if I ignore the no-chill calculation and instead consider the 0 minute addition a 10 minute one it comes to 60 IBU's for a 1.058 wort.
> 
> So, as usual, I'd rather be aresy than classy.
> 
> ...


a good tip i got was that a good IBU match to original gravity made a beer quite balanced - for lots of american/english ales in any case. so 1.060 you could aim for 60 IBU and 1.050 you could aim for 50 etc. yours is in that range. i reckon it'll be super mate.


----------



## djar007 (11/11/13)

spryzie said:


> A taste test of the wort does lead me to believe it will be my best yet.


My wife now has put a ban on me saying this everytime i brew a new one.


----------



## adz1179 (11/11/13)

A simple wheat for the warming weather.

60% weyermann wheat
40% weyermann pilsner

55 deg for 15
63 for 45
72 for 15

a 60 min and 20 min additions of Hallertau Mittlefrueh to 14 IBU

Wyeast 3638 Bavarian Wheat @ 18 deg


----------



## brettprevans (11/11/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Double batch of mt goat high tale ale however it a 6% version
> tgen run a gyle off and hit it with loads of saaz and tett.





citymorgue2 said:


> Double batch of mt goat high tale ale however it a 6% version
> tgen run a gyle off and hit it with loads of saaz and tett.


damn its good. No chill requires adjustments to hop schedule and probably some dry hop or hop tea to compensate for late hop. Other than lacking a little late hop its damn damn close. Yum.


----------



## petesbrew (11/11/13)

Just cracked the grainbill for a double batch of Saison

Shakey Jakey Saison v3
A ProMash Recipe Report
Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.75
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.162
Anticipated EBC: 5.2
Anticipated IBU: 26.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.4 6.00 kg. Heidelberg Pilsner Germany 1.039 3
20.0 1.55 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
2.6 0.20 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.000 5
Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 6.30 21.7 60 min.
22.22 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 4.80 2.4 15 min.
30.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 6.30 2.7 5 min.

Yeast
-----
White Labs WLP566 Belgian Saison II

Fermenter 2 - Lemon Myrtle addition (unsure of amount as yet)


----------



## spryzie (12/11/13)

Less than 3 days later the krausen has dropped and the SG is 1.016 (down from 1.058). S-04 is a beast!


----------



## indica86 (12/11/13)

First all grain today.
IBU a bit lower than I'd like but it tastes good now so should be rather drinkable.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 18.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 16.11 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 14.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 79.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.70 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) Bel (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 96.9 % 
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 2 3.1 % 
20.00 g Perle [10.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 3 18.9 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 4 - 
15.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 5 6.4 IBUs 
25.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 6 4.3 IBUs 
25.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 4.85 kg


----------



## black_labb (12/11/13)

just bottling a 10L batch of a belgian dark strong/barley wine that was 17L of the first runnings from a partigyle boiled for down to 10L on the stovetop while I did a mild with the gyle. it's been aged in glass since early june and all I can say from trying what was left in the racking tube is wow. I was aiming for something along the lines of a kasteel bruin and I think I'll have surpassed it. I added a small champagne yeast starter to it about 5 days ago to ensure there was enough yeast to prime it successfully and consistently

2.25kg vienna
1.5kg golden promise
1kg galaxy
250g abbey
200g caramunich III
200g spec B
200g Brown
150g melanoidin
500ml dark candy sugar added towards the end of the fermentation in 2 lots

30g spalter select (5.5%AA) @60 for about 45 IBU

IBU about 45
OG was about 1092
FG is 1008
Once bottle conditioned it should be sitting at 11.5%, good thing I bottled in 330's exclusively


----------



## Not For Horses (12/11/13)

Sounds incredible!


----------



## black_labb (13/11/13)

Sounds incredible!


Thanks, im very excited for this one. Despote the low fg it tastes quite sweet, I just hope the carbonation results in a dryer impression.


----------



## mje1980 (13/11/13)

Porter

74% mo
10% wey abbey
6% caramunich 2
5% flaked barley
2% pale choc
1.5% brown
1.5% black

Challenger 60 mins

1.048
27 IBU

Whitbread ale. I may possibly split it in half and add some orval dregs to one half and let it sit for a month or so before bottling.


----------



## Donske (16/11/13)

At a boil on a simple bitter hoping to have a keg spare for before Christmas.

Over shot preboil gravity so it will probably be around 5% unless I decide to add some water to the fermenter.

*Best Bitter 1* (Special/Best/Premium Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (°P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 4.25 %
Colour (SRM): 12.6 (EBC): 24.8
Bitterness (IBU): 40.1 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

83.33% Maris Otter Malt
11.9% Crystal 80
4.76% Dextrose

2.3 g/L East Kent Golding (6.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

0.5 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/11/13)

15. Little Red Ale
44L Rogers/Smurto inspired and/or the mild mashing regime (manticle) has been on the cards for awhile

50% JW Munich
30% JW Ale
10% JW Wheat
10% WEY Caraaroma
Temp 70/72/78
Time 30/10/Raise Bag
FWH Northdown and Citra to 17IBU
20min Northdown and Citra to 13.5 IBU (Cube hopped)
1.5g/l of both Northdown and Citra
Wy Greenbelt (two cubes so maybe another yeast)

1.040
1.012
3.7%
30.5 IBU
32 EBC


----------



## Lodan (16/11/13)

End of year batch for workmates

Recipe: Smashed Tile APA
Brewer: Dan
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.36 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.11 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 18.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 9.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.50 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 1 100.0 % 
7.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 2 10.5 IBUs 
22.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Boil 20.0 m Hop 3 20.0 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 4 - 
10.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Aroma Steep Hop 5 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 6 - 
0.25 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 7 - 
10.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 

Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 32.11 l of water at 69.8 C 66.7 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/11/13)

16. Wheat
44L BIAB (Didnt quiet get my numbers as sorted yesterday with new pickup tube so still having a play)

50% JW Wheat
50% JW Vienna
FWH Hallertau to 6.8 IBU
Cube hop Hallertau to 7.9 IBU
Temp 55/62/69 (oops forgot timer)/72/78
Time 5/10/50/10/Raise bag
Wy 3068

OG 1050
FG 1012
EBC 9.5
IBU 14.7

Soooo Im still pretty confused as to how it happened but ended up with 88% Mash efficiency with an OG of 1.055 and an extra 2L of wort. My system loves wheats. Will dilute back to 1.050. Gave me figures of brew house efficiency 80% with previous brews being at around 70%. A few more brews and I should have it sorted but better to have more then less right?


----------



## A3k (18/11/13)

Brewed this Dubbel yesterday. Made the same recipe recently and went great. Only difference here is that i'm using the D-180/D-90 from candisyrup.inc instead of the D/D2.

50lt batch

73.6% weyermann pilsner
6.9% weyermann munich
5.3% weyermann Caramunich
4.1% Dingemans Aromatic
4% Dingemans Special B
6% Dark Candi Syrup (incrementally into fermenter)

5.9 IBU EKG at 60mins
10.9 IBU Saaz at 45mins

1762 Belgian Abbey II (rochefort)


----------



## Byran (18/11/13)

Ok so a while back I made a choc porter and it was just great. .......Anyway I have decided to make the same recipe but will rack the finished beer onto pulped cherries. I think I seen someone call it a black forest porter? Well yeh lets run with that.

```
Recipe: Black Forest Porter	TYPE: All Grain
Style: Brown Porter
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 47.1 EBC		
IBU: 25.4 IBUs Tinseth	
OG: 1.053 SG		
FG: 1.013 SG		
BU:GU: 0.476			Est ABV: 5.3 %		
EE%: 62.00 %	Batch: 21.00 l      Boil: 35.58 l	BT: 90 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------

Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU                    
3 g                Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 mins)             Water Agent   2        -             
3 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   3        -             
1 g                Table Salt (Mash 60.0 mins)              Water Agent   4        -             


Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.00 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         5        63.5 %        
0.50 kg               Abbey malt (Castle Malting) (44.9 EBC)   Grain         6        7.9 %         
0.50 kg               Toasted Malt (53.2 EBC)                  Grain         7        7.9 %         
0.50 kg               Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC)   Grain         8        7.9 %         
0.20 kg               Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (847.1 EBC)    Grain         9        3.2 %         
0.10 kg               Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC)    Grain         10       1.6 %         


Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Temp              Add 39.13 l of water at 73.1 C          67.8 C        60 min        
Mash out          Add 0.00 l of water at 78.0 C           78.0 C        15 min        


---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG	Est OG: 1.053 SG
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
30.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - 60min Hop           11       13.8 IBUs     
20.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - 60min Hop           12       5.6 IBUs      
20.00 g               Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] -         20min Hop           13       6.0 IBUs      
1.22 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        14       -             
80.00 g               Cocoa Powder (Into no chill cube)        Spice         15       -             


---FERM PROCESS-----------------------------
Primary Start: - Prob with an English strain. Ive got some Windsor. And some WLP007 14.00 Days at 17 C
Secondary Start: Onto a whole bunch of mashed up cherries- 5 Days or so at 4 C
```


----------



## mje1980 (18/11/13)

More saison on Thursday if wed night shift isn't too hectic. 

Mostly pils
Some raw wheat (10%)
Touch of biscuit.,

First gold 60
Calypso 5 mins

1.045
20 IBU 

Wy 3711 to compare with the current batch done with wy3725 ( which is damn good IMHO ).


----------



## vykuza (18/11/13)

Byran said:


> Ok so a while back I made a choc porter and it was just great. .......Anyway I have decided to make the same recipe but will rack the finished beer onto pulped cherries. I think I seen someone call it a black forest porter? Well yeh lets run with that.
> 
> Recipe: Black Forest Porter	TYPE: All Grain
> Style: Brown Porter
> ...



Hi Byran, this is the one you brought to the ISB meeting a few months back? If it is, it's a great recipe!


----------



## Midnight Brew (18/11/13)

Byran said:


> Ok so a while back I made a choc porter and it was just great. .......Anyway I have decided to make the same recipe but will rack the finished beer onto pulped cherries. I think I seen someone call it a black forest porter? Well yeh lets run with that.
> 
> 
> ---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------
> ...


Hey Brian, recipe looks like a cracker but question into the water chemistry.

Are you adding baking soda to raise the ph of the mash? (could be appropriate to your brewing water)

Calcium sulfate to my understanding it more to accentuate the hop flavors in beer and dont usually go great in darker beers because they tend to give it a dry and astringent finish. what does it do for this recipe? (porters are malt based)

Also why the table salt? what does it add to this brew? From my small understanding its not ideal for yeast in concentrations of +50 ppm.


----------



## Byran (18/11/13)

Well the CaO3 is to raise the PH slightly due to the roasted malts, and I tend to like adding a little CaSO4 to add more calcium and as you will prob notice Ive only added a little bit. But it seems to help sharpen the flavours a bit also to my taste. As with the table salt...its literally just a pinch in 40 litres of mash water. And I was thinking....choc/caramel flavours....salted caramel. To help sharpen the flavours by a fraction, if any. The ppm? I really couldnt see it doing much at all at that level. Likewise with the other salts. Mainly just for extra calcium without adding heaps of carbonates. I dont have any CaCl2 at the moment.

And yes it is the same recipe I brought to the ISB meeting. :chug:
Edit- typed too fast for my skill level


----------



## Midnight Brew (18/11/13)

Byran said:


> Well the CaO3 is to raise the PH slightly due to the roasted malts, and I tend to like adding a little CaSO4 to add more calcium and as you will prob notice Ive only added a little bit. But it seems to help sharpen the flavours a bit also to my taste. As with the table salt...its literally just a pinch in 40 litres of mash water. And I was thinking....choc/caramel flavours....salted caramel. To help sharpen the flavours by a fraction, if any. The ppm? I really could see it doing much at all at that level. Likewise with the other salts. Mainly just for extra calcium without adding heaps of bicarb. I dont have any CaCl2 at the moment.
> 
> And yes it is the same recipe I brought to the ISB meeting. :chug:


Sounds great! Just been interested in water chemistry lately and what brewing salts brewers use for certain beers. Sounds like a cracker and will add it to my ever expanding folder of 'to brew' recipes.


----------



## Judanero (20/11/13)

Yesterday work thought I was sick, wife thought I was at work...


*Savage IPA*

5kg Pale ale malt (BB)
250g Pale crystal malt (TF)
70g Amber malt (TF)
1pkt BE#2

30g Warrior (16.70% AA) @ 60

25g Glacier (6.3% AA) @10
60g Cascade (homegrown flowers) @10 1tsp yeast nutrient @ 10
20g Galaxy (14% AA) @ 10

20g Simcoe (12.3%AA) @ flameout Brewbrite added @ flameout

Total vol in fermenter=~24L (ferment @ 19c) 

OG=1.058
Pitched onto yeast cake of Ringwwod ale (wyeast 1187)


----------



## mckenry (20/11/13)

In order to get two beer ready for Xmas. I ended up with three.
Same grain bill. I no chilled 3x17L cubes. 1 cube got 20g Simcoe at cubing.
Put 20L into a gerry with Lager yeast 2035, another 20L (with the 17L of simcoe cube hop) into another gerry with ale yeast 1332.
These are both fermenting at 14°
The remaining 11L got a Lamelle Belgian yeast and fermented at 20°

Same grain bill - 3 beers. Lets see what happens

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 69.90 l
Post Boil Volume: 59.40 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 51.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 48.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 12.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 84.7 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
2.90 kg Joe White Traditional Ale (3.4 EBC) Grain 3 32.1 % 
2.60 kg Bretts Joe White Export Pilsner (3.4 EBC Grain 4 28.8 % 
1.45 kg Joe White Wheat (3.4 EBC) Grain 5 16.1 % 
1.20 kg Joe White Vienna Malt (7.0 EBC) Grain 6 13.3 % 
0.48 kg Caramunich Malt II (120.0 EBC) Grain 7 5.3 % 
0.25 kg Melanoiden Malt (70.0 EBC) Grain 8 2.8 % 
0.15 kg Acid Malt (4.5 EBC) Grain 9 1.7 % 
20.00 g Bravo [14.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 14.8 IBUs 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 11 - 
8.00 g BrewBrite (Boil 0.0 mins) Fining 12 - 
1.0 pkg American Lager (Wyeast Labs #2035) [124. Yeast 13 - 
3.00 tsp Gelatin (Secondary 3.0 days) Fining 14 -


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/11/13)

Eleventh Hour Pale Ale 5

OG - 1.056
ABV - 5.5%
IBU - 40
EBC - 20
Eff - 80%
Vol - 21lt

70% Pale Ale
15% Munich
10% Wheat
5% Caraamber

Magnum @ 60m = 19ibu

Amarillo @ 20m = 13ibu
Amarillo @ 10m = 8ibu

28g of Simcoe and 28g of Centennial - Dry Hopped into Secondary for 5 days

Wyeast 1272 fermented @ 20c


----------



## Kingy (20/11/13)

60%pale wheat
40% pilsner

Bittered to 18ibu with hallertau

3638 Bavarian wheat yeast


----------



## fletcher (20/11/13)

i have a love-hate relationship with this thread. it always makes me so damn thirsty. this and "what's in the glass". some nice looking recipes up in here lately.


----------



## Midnight Brew (20/11/13)

fletcher said:


> i have a love-hate relationship with this thread. it always makes me so damn thirsty. this and "what's in the glass". some nice looking recipes up in here lately.


My brewing list just keeps growing. I must not be drinking enough beer


----------



## angus_grant (20/11/13)

My to-brew list is now up to about 20 different recipes and most of them from this thread. :blink: My brewing list keeps getting longer. I must not be brewing enough!!

"What are you brewing" caused to-do list
Wee heavy
Pilsener
Amarillo Golden Ale
Czech Pilsener
American amber
Saaz blonde
Hallertau Pilsener
Punkins Cascadian dark ale
Oatmeal porter
Goomba's Lord Nelson (have done it twice but not with the malts he specifies in the recipe)
Another Saaz blonde
Nick JD's Belgian Tripel (due for a re-brew. first one didn't turn out all that nice)

Hmm bugger, 2 others were links to the old recipe system and no longer work.

Edit: spelling faylure!!


----------



## Kingy (20/11/13)

60%pale wheat
40% pilsner

Bittered to 18ibu with hallertau

3638 Bavarian wheat yeast

Chilled freezing cold, massive head in a 700ml glass. mothers milk.


----------



## Midnight Brew (20/11/13)

angus_grant said:


> My to-brew list is now up to about 20 different recipes and most of them from this thread. :blink: My brewing list keeps getting longer. I must not be brewing enough!!


Great inspiration for ideas and so much variety. Im still yet to brew an IPA :blink:


----------



## jyo (20/11/13)

Planning a Saison and a Wit for the Chrissy holidays, but really need an APA on the go.
APA Xmas 2013
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.900
Total Hops (g): 130.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 38.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 70

*Grain Bill*
8.800 kg Barrett Burston Ale (88.89%)
0.550 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (5.56%)
0.350 kg Biscuit (3.54%)
0.200 kg Acidulated Malt (2.02%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 70 Minutes (First Wort) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
50.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.3 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 70 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with BRY West Coast Ale

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## waggastew (22/11/13)

Riwaka Pale Ale

Two firsts this brew:

1. First time using Riwaka

2. First time fermenting with Lallemand BRY-97 West Coast Ale

Recipe based on BYO Mag 21st Ammendment 'Bitter American' Clone but Riwaka subbed for hops. Have brewed the original before and its a great APA.

RPA-1
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.100
Total Hops (g): 104.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 8.2 (EBC): 16.2
Bitterness (IBU): 43.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 70

Grain Bill
----------------
1.500 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (48.39%)
1.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (32.26%)
0.300 kg Munich I (9.68%)
0.150 kg Caramalt (4.84%)
0.150 kg Crystal 40 (4.84%)

Hop Bill
----------------
14.0 g Magnum Pellet (14.7% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Riwaka Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
15.0 g Riwaka Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
15.0 g Riwaka Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
15.0 g Riwaka Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
30.0 g Riwaka Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.6 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
3.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Lallemand BRY-97 West Coast Ale


----------



## Byran (22/11/13)

waggastew said:


> Riwaka Pale Ale
> 
> Mate whats the flavour /aroma of riwaka like?


----------



## waggastew (22/11/13)

Byran said:


> > Riwaka Pale Ale
> >
> > Mate whats the flavour /aroma of riwaka like?


Dunno, first time brew. 15 min addition about to go in.

Reputation is very good, highly rated by US/Nz brewers, basically couldn't buy it for a while due to demand. Others may know commercial e.g's with Riwaka in it?


----------



## pimpsqueak (24/11/13)

*Galaxy Riwaka SMaSH* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 3.7 (EBC): 7.3
Bitterness (IBU): 31.5 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

100% Galaxy Malt BB

1.3 g/L Riwaka (D Saaz) (5.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
1.3 g/L Riwaka (D Saaz) (5.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Riwaka (D Saaz) (5.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Riwaka (D Saaz) (5.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.3 g/L Riwaka (D Saaz) (5.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1764-PC - ROGUE Pacman

Notes: 10G 0 minute addition is cube hopped
10G dry addition is plunger addition
30G dry addition is normal dry addition

no salt additions. only ph 5.2 adjustment into all mash water

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

First time brewing with Galaxy Malt and it's the closest I've been to a stuck sparge.
Anyone else had that issue with this malt?


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/11/13)

Haven't used the malt but I'd like to know where you got the wyeast pacman from?


----------



## pimpsqueak (24/11/13)

I reculture from a pack I split earlier in the year (MHB got the new batch in). I also wash and re-use.


----------



## breakbeer (24/11/13)

Brewed a Sierra Nevada PA a few weeks back & kegged it a few days ago. Absolutely delicious & quite close to the real thing so I brewed another batch yesterday!

For both batches I didn't have any Magnum or Perle so I checked a substitution chart in a book I have & used Target & Galena instead for bittering plus Cascade late

This keg won't last long


----------



## mje1980 (24/11/13)

Well, the saison I brewed for Christmas is quite clearly not going to make it that long, so I need to brew another one. Bit different this time. 

88% Maris otter 
8% malted wheat
4% abbey malt. 

Hallertau 60
Calypso 5

1.039
20 ibu's

3725 beire de garde yeast

Going for ale malt this time, and malted wheat. Not sure how much difference it will make, will have to see, though I'm sure it will much clearer. Must get myself a sack of BB to try, as I think it'll work well with this style. Lot cheaper than dingemans too haha

Will put a Belgian IPA on the yeast cake of this for our feb case swap.

Calypso seems to work really well with fruity saison yeast


----------



## kenlock (24/11/13)

Double brew day, first in a long while.

*Brew 1*
Recipe: Slider V (3.3% APA)
Brewer: Ken

Estimated OG: 1.036 SG
Estimated Color: 5.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 32.2 IBUs
Boil Time: 90 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.99 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 5 71.4 % 
0.85 kg Caramalt (15.2 SRM) Grain 6 12.2 % 
0.58 kg Vienna Malt (4.1 SRM) Grain 7 8.3 % 
0.57 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 8 8.2 % 
12.00 g Belma [11.30 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 9 11.7 IBUs 
30.00 g Amarillo [6.90 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 11 5.5 IBUs 
30.00 g Belma [11.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 12 9.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade 2012 [7.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 13 5.9 IBUs 
30.00 g Amarillo [6.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Belma [11.30 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade 2012 [7.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) [12 Yeast 17 - 
30.00 g Amarillo [6.90 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 18 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Belma [11.30 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 19 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade 2012 [7.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 20 0.0 IBUs 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 7.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 18.25 l of water at 79.3 C 72.0 C 75 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 43.69 l water at 76.0 C

*Brew 2*
Recipe: SN Ruthless Rye Clone (zymurgy)
--------------------------
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 12.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 65.0 IBUs
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
0.54 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 1 7.8 % 
5.16 kg Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (3.5 SRM) Grain 2 74.7 % 
0.82 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 3 11.8 % 
0.36 kg  Caramunich III (Weyermann) (71.0 SRM) Grain 4 5.3 % 
0.03 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 5 0.4 % 
34.95 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - First Wo Hop 6 65.0 IBUs 
31.45 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
15.72 g Amarillo [6.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
15.72 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.1 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 10 - 
47.17 g Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
31.45 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
15.72 g Amarillo [6.90 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
15.72 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.91 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 18.02 l of water at 76.1 C 67.8 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.09 l of water at 81.7 C 72.2 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 2.08 l water at 77.8 C


----------



## warra48 (25/11/13)

Now that the cricket and the golf is over, it's time to brew.

We have our house on the market, so I'm limited to what I can do in the brewery, as a lot of my stuff is packed away. I'm also limited to using dry yeast for now.

However, I managed to scrounge this one together.

American Amber Ale

25 litre batch, I expect about 1.050 OG
5000 gr Munich I Weyermann
250 gr Dark Crystal (Can't remember the maltster)
40 gr Chocolate Wheat Weyermann

Magnum @ 60 min to 23 IBU
Cascade & Citra @ 10 minutes to 15 IBU
Yeast nutrient @ 10 minutes
BrewBrite @ 5 minutes

15 gr Rehydrated US05


----------



## Judanero (26/11/13)

Decided to knock this out at about 1630 this arvo:


_*Steady Bison Amber Ale*_

~23L batch

5.2 Kg BB Ale (Au)
540 g Carahell (Ger)
190 g Caramunich II (Ger)
65 g Carafa I (Ger)

20 g Magnum (14%AA) @ 60

50 g Cascade (42g pellets,8g flowers) @ flameout
16 g Pacifica (5.2%AA) @ flameout
20 g Amarillo (8.9%AA) @ flameout
20 g Waimea (15.8%AA) @ flameout
Brewbrite + 1 tsp yeast nutrient @ flameout

Mash in 56, 68 for 90, 78 for 10, sparge with ~6L of 80c

90 min boil

No chill in stockpot overnight h34r:


----------



## sp0rk (27/11/13)

Looking to do a Scottish 70/ this sunday

*Sweet lil 70/-* (Scottish Light 70/-)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.039 (°P): 9.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 3.83 %
Colour (SRM): 12.3 (EBC): 24.2
Bitterness (IBU):  25.3 (Average)

86% Maris Otter Malt
12.29% Munich I
1.72% Black Malt

1.5 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 16°C with Wyeast 1728 - Scottish Ale

Notes: Take 3-4 litres of first runnings and boil down to a thick syrup, add back to the kettle at around 10 minutes before the end of the boil


----------



## Judanero (28/11/13)

Second time I've done this beer, turned out beautiful the first time. This time I was juggling brewing and watching the newly crawling little fella. 


*St. Rogue Red Ale 2.0 (American Amber)*


~24L batch

3.63 kg Pale ale (Bairds)
635 g Dark Caramalt (TF UK)
510 g Munich light (GER)
510 g Caramunich I (GER)
510 g Heritage crystal (Sim UK)

40g Chinook (11.1%AA) @ 90

34g Centennial (9.2% AA) @ flameout
1 tsp yeast nutrient, brewbrite @ flameout

Mash in 54,68 for 69,78 for 10, sparge with ~6L of 78c water

OG- 1.054
Yeast= Wyeast 1056
Ferment @ 18

90 min boil


----------



## Thefatdoghead (28/11/13)

Doing this after Xmas


Harpoon IPA 
14-B American IPA
Author: IPA book
Date: 25/12/13

Size: 45.0 L @ 20 °C
Efficiency: 80%

Original Gravity: 1.062 (1.056 - 1.075)
Terminal Gravity: 1.012 (1.010 - 1.018)
Color: 11.06 (6.0 - 15.0)
Alcohol: 6.57% (5.5% - 7.5%)
Bitterness: 44.0 (40.0 - 70.0)

Ingredients:
11.29 kg (94.0%) Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt - added during mash
0.48 kg (4.0%) Victory® Malt - added during mash
0.24 kg (2.0%) Crystal Medium - added during mash
25 g (5.9%) Warrior® (16.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60 m
60 g (14.1%) Cascade (6.8%) - added during boil, boiled 20 m
120 g (28.2%) Cascade (6.8%) - added during boil, boiled 5 m
120 g (28.2%) Cascade (6.8%) - added during boil
100 g (23.5%) Cascade (6.8%) - added dry to secondary fermenter
0.0 ea WYeast 1187 Ringwood Ale™



Also Going to do this crazy thing at some point. Just bought the Fuggle for it today. Burpin hops baby!


Reid 1839 IPA

14-A English IPA

Size: 45.0 L @ 20 °C
Efficiency: 80%
Attenuation: 75.0%
Calories: 193.69 kcal per 12.0 fl oz

Original Gravity: 1.058 (1.050 - 1.075)
Terminal Gravity: 1.015 (1.010 - 1.018)
Color: 10.0 (8.0 - 14.0)
Alcohol: 5.72% (5.0% - 7.5%)
Bitterness: 120 IBU (40.0 - 60.0)

Ingredients:
10.5 kg (95.0%) Halcyon Pale Ale Malt - added during mash
.55 kg (5.0%) Belgian Caravienne - added during mash
170 g (27.9%) Fuggle (6.5%) - added during boil, boiled 75 m
170 g (27.9%) Fuggle (6.5%) - added during boil, boiled 30 m
170 g (27.9%) Fuggle (6.5%) - added during boil, boiled 15 m
100 g (16.4%) Fuggle (6.5%) - added dry to primary fermenter
0.0 ea WYeast 1275 Thames Valley Ale™

Schedule:
Ambient Air: 21.11 °C
Source Water: 15.56 °C
Elevation: 0.0 m


Notes
Mash at 70 degrees

120 ibu with 5.5%aa fuggle


----------



## doon (28/11/13)

120 ibu you think its going to be out of wack in a beer of 5.7%?


----------



## winkle (28/11/13)

Yet more of this -
Galaxian APA
American Pale Ale

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Boil Size: 24.04 L
Boil Time: 70 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU
3.5 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM)
1.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM
250gm Victory Malt
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min)
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days)
10.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (5 min) Hops
5.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (0 min)- Cube hopped
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
0.25 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale rehydrated.

(I must update the recipe db)

And hopefully, a Summer Ale with lashings of Summer hops..


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/11/13)

winkle said:


> 0.25 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc


hi Winkle,

The 0.25 tsp of Gyspum - with your water how much does that increase your ppm on the Calcium and the Sulphate?


----------



## sp0rk (28/11/13)

sp0rk said:


> Looking to do a Scottish 70/ this sunday
> 
> *Sweet lil 70/-* (Scottish Light 70/-)
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any suggestions for water chemistry I should be aiming for for a 70/?
See attached for the Coffs Water report
View attachment CHW_Chemical Results APR-JUL 2013.pdf


----------



## winkle (28/11/13)

Pratty1 said:


> hi Winkle,
> 
> The 0.25 tsp of Gyspum - with your water how much does that increase your ppm on the Calcium and the Sulphate?


That should be one teaspoon.


----------



## Weizguy (1/12/13)

Leffe Blonde Clone from TDA (aka Fly-Blown Belgian)
*Brew Type:* All Grain *Date:* 1/12/2013 *Style:* Belgian Blond Ale *Brewer:* Seth
*Batch Size:* 24.00 L *Boil Volume:* 34.31 L *Boil Time:* 60 min *Brewhouse Efficiency:* 88%
*Equipment:* Seth - 50 litre Esky and 80 litre kettle *Actual Efficiency:* ~85%


*Ingredients* Amount Item Type % or IBU
5.13 kg Pilsner (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 85.2 %
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 6.7 %
0.13 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 2.2 %
0.09 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 1.5 %
55.00 gm Styrian Goldings [3.20%] (60 min) Hops 18.8 IBU
18.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (15 min) Hops 1.8 IBU
0.27 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 4.4 %
2000 ml Unibroue W3864 Yeast-Ale
*Beer Profile* *Estimated Original Gravity:* 1.061 SG (1.062-1.075 SG) *Measured Original Gravity:* 1.071 SG
*Estimated Final Gravity:* 1.018 SG (1.008-1.016 SG) *Measured Final Gravity:* 1.014 SG *Estimated Color:* 10.3 EBC (7.9-11.8 EBC) *Color* *[Color]* *Bitterness:* 20.6 IBU (20.0-30.0 IBU) *Alpha Acid Units:* 1.1 AAU *Estimated Alcohol by Volume:* 5.7 % (6.0-7.5 %) 
Great beer recipe - hoping to do it justice and blow a few people's taste buds away this Christmas.

In the kettle now 1.050 s.g. and 34 litres prior to boil. Not sure how I got this efficient, but I'll take it.


----------



## Yob (1/12/13)

Got the New system running, doing a tripple batch for the first time 

2 sorts pale malt
Bunch of Munich
Bunch of wheat
Some victory
Some rye
Little bit of Amber

Gunna kettle Magnum
Cube 1 Cascade mosaic
Cube 2 Citra Simcoe (if I can find any)
Cube 3 zythos 

Lookout summer, I'm ready for ya


----------



## lukiferj (1/12/13)

Yob said:


> Got the New system running, doing a tripple batch for the first time
> 
> 2 sorts pale malt
> Bunch of Munich
> ...


Hope those are your notes


----------



## Mardoo (1/12/13)

Wait a minute, are you out of (some) hops Yob?? That's just weird.


----------



## Mardoo (1/12/13)

Wait a minute, are you out of (some) hops Yob?? That's just weird.


----------



## black_labb (1/12/13)

I've got an english IPA Mashing at the moment

23L

4.5kg JW vienna
1kg Galaxy
300g Biscuit
100g Spec B

40g Saaz (3.4%AA) @ 60
35g Pacific Gem (14.6%AA) @ cube
25g Summer (6.3%AA) @ cube

2-3 x 14g challenger plugs dry hopped or part of a secondary boil to be decided when the time comes.

All my english hops are in plugs ATM and I want to save them for late hopping, hence the odd use of czech, kiwi and aussie hops. I expect it to taste as english as any despite the not particularly english malts/hops.

I expect an OG of 1059 but I've been mucking about lately with some different things and It could be anywhere from 1055 to 1065 if the last 5 brews are anything to go on.


----------



## indica86 (2/12/13)

After the resounding success of my first AG, time for number two.
Living where I live it is all internet orders, no choice there so I do not have a large range of grains available.


Recipe: Summer Secret
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
Boil Size: 18.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 16.11 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.039 SG
Estimated Color: 34.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 1 85.4 %
0.35 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2 8.5 %
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 3 6.1 %
12.00 g Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 15.8 IBUs
10.00 g Summer (Summer Saaz) [5.50 %] - Boil 15. Hop 5 3.0 IBUs
10.00 g Vic Secret [16.10 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 8.8 IBUs
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 -
10.00 g Summer (Summer Saaz) [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 Hop 8 1.2 IBUs
10.00 g Vic Secret [16.10 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 3.5 IBUs
1.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast 10 -


I will dry hop as well Probably half half V.Secret and Summer.


----------



## sponge (3/12/13)

First brew since my 10 week commissioning period out in SA..

Decided to try some challenger hops for the first time to see what they bring to the table.

English Bitter

80% MO
5% victory
5% caramunich
5% amber
4% aroma
1% midnight wheat

2g/L challenger @ cube (20min)

1469

1.040
25IBUs


----------



## Yob (3/12/13)

lukiferj said:


> Hope those are your notes



Actually better than most of my notes 



Mardoo said:


> Wait a minute, are you out of (some) hops Yob?? That's just weird.


Yeah tell me about it, I keep passing them on to people, as it turns out, I couldn't find Simcoe so the 3 cubes were Ahtanum, zythos and mosaic (all with Cascade)

With 5 cubes stacked up, 1 in the fv and 2.5 Kegs, things aren't looking too bad


----------



## mje1980 (3/12/13)

sponge said:


> First brew since my 10 week commissioning period out in SA..
> 
> Decided to try some challenger hops for the first time to see what they bring to the table.
> 
> ...


Challenger ******* rocks mate!. Under rated as a uk hop IMHO.


----------



## TimT (3/12/13)

We did some work on the beehive a few days ago and took out some very old frames chock full of honey... and propolis and wax and remains of larvae and pollen and a number of other things which I probably don't want to know about.

Crushed that honey out of the comb and soaked the crushed wax to get out the residual honey - ended up with a solution with a gravity about 1.095. I drained the wax (and other stuff) off, heated the mix up to about 60 degrees to kill bacteria but keep the honey quality, and supplemented it with a tea I'd made on the previous night of rose and elderflower - and a few more spoonfuls of honey to the mix to lift the gravity up again.

Added some yeast, and popped it in my study with the rest of the brews.

So we've got a Pollinaceous Mead in the first stages of fermentation at the moment! Actually added a bit of lime juice this morning (should have added it yesterday, forgot) and stirred it in.

It's a very dark mead (the honey we got from the wax was very dark too). When I tested the SG the colour ranged from dark gold to a deep orange; in the demijohn it's more yellowy-brown. I expect it'll clarify somewhat during fermentation.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/13)

how many litres did you end up with?


----------



## TimT (3/12/13)

About 4.5. This was honey from about 4, 5 frames.


----------



## pedleyr (3/12/13)

Yob said:


> With 5 cubes stacked up, 1 in the fv and 2.5 Kegs, things aren't looking too bad


That right there is the reason I want a system capable of larger output. 11 litres is giving me the shits, I'd love to be able to just knock out 2 or 3 cubes per brew. I'll unclench soon so it can happen...


----------



## mje1980 (3/12/13)

mje1980 said:


> Porter
> 74% mo
> 10% wey abbey
> 6% caramunich 2
> ...


Changed this a little bit, switched the crystal to caraaroma and hops to first gold and also bumped it up to 1.064. All ready for tomorrow morning. I will definately spilt it up and give some the orval dregs treatment, and bottle the rest after primary fermentation.


----------



## TimT (4/12/13)

Bottled another brew today: about 15 litres of a kind of amber ale, with Goldings and Citra hops, spiced with rosemary and several types of sage, including the wonderful pineapple sage. It's a fun and fruity brew that will hopefully mature when Christmas rolls around, making for some cheapskate presents to family.


----------



## krausenhaus (5/12/13)

I'm having a crack at moving most of my late hops to a 15-20min hop stand at ~80°C, as it's been a bit of a hot topic lately. 

*American Pale Ale*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.400
Total Hops (g): 320.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 9.8 (EBC): 19.3
Bitterness (IBU): 35.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (48.08%)
4.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (38.46%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (9.62%)
0.400 kg Caraaroma (3.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Magnum Pellet (14.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Calypso Pellet (15.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
40.0 g Zythos Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
40.0 g Calypso Pellet (15.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.9 g/L)
80.0 g Zythos Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.7 g/L)
110.0 g Zythos Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.4 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mje1980 (5/12/13)

For something completely different I'm going to do a Riwaka and Maris otter smash. They're flowers so I'll use my hop sock, and will wait til boiled wort is 80c then add heaps in for 10 mins or so. 

Maris otter 100%
Riwaka 30
Riwaka whirlpool

57-10,62-45,72-15.

Gypsum in mash

1.045
30 IBU


----------



## mje1980 (6/12/13)

Bugger, had to add some calypso to get enough bitterness, so not technically a smash. Still going to dump a fugg load of Riwaka late


----------



## sponge (6/12/13)

mje1980 said:


> Challenger ******* rocks mate!. Under rated as a uk hop IMHO.


Your love for it was one of the reasons I purchased it. That, and willamette.

I just kegged a bitter with 100% willamette and it's real nice. Definitely a lovely hop with some US characteristics behind it.


----------



## indica86 (6/12/13)

Some left over hops, some ideas from other people, some dark malts, some experimentation, hopefully some big flavour that is not too over the top.

Recipe: Dark Cyde IPA
Style: American IPA

Recipe Specifications
Boil Size: 18.53 l
Post Boil Volume: 16.64 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 45.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 58.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 1 65.4 %
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2 4.7 %
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 3 1.9 %
1.50 kg Wheat Malt Extract (Coopers) (65.0 EBC) Extract 4 28.0 %
10.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 14.0 IBUs
10.00 g Galaxy [14.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 10.9 IBUs
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 -
20.00 g Cascade [6.70 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 4.9 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial [10.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 7.4 IBUs
10.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 4.4 IBUs
10.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 11 5.1 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade [6.70 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 12 2.7 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial [10.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 13 4.1 IBUs
10.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 14 2.4 IBUs
10.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 15 2.8 IBUs
1.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast 16 -
15.00 g Cascade [6.70 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 17 0.0 IBUs
15.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 18 0.0 IBUs


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.35 kg
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Mash In Add 10.04 l of water at 73.1 C 66.7 C 60 min
Mash Out Add 5.62 l of water at 93.7 C 75.6 C 10 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 6.72 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## Helles (6/12/13)

Brewed today APA
115 lts OG 1045 
Mash at 67 

11.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale 55.00 %
3.00 kg Munich, Light 15.00 %
2.00 kg Amber Malt 10.00 %
2.00 kg Rye Malt 10.00 %
1.00 kg Wheat Malt,5.00 %
0.50 kg Aromatic Malt 2.50 %
0.50 kg Caramunich Malt 2.50 %
60.00 gm Chinook [12.10 %] (60 min) Hops 17.0 IBU
65.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.3 IBU
30.00 gm Galaxy [14.80 %] (10 min) Hops 2.3 IBU
10.00 gm Chinook [12.10 %] (10 min) Hops 0.6 IBU
30.00 gm Cascade [6.20 %] (10 min) Hops 1.0 IBU
30.00 gm Mosiac [11.00 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU
30.00 gm Mosiac [11.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU
30.00 gm Galaxy [14.80 %] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU
30.00 gm Cascade [6.20 %] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU
10.00 gm Chinook [12.10 %] (5 min) Hops 0.5 IBU
30.00 gm Galaxy [12.30 %] (0 min) 
10.00 gm Chinook [12.10 %] (0 min) 
25.00 gm Mosiac [11.00 %] (0 min)
30.00 gm Cascade [6.20 %] (0 min) 
30.00 gm Galaxy [12.30 %] Dry Hop 3 
10.00 gm Chinook [12.10 %] Dry Hop 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.20 %] Dry Hop

split 2 batches 
one with Wyeast 1272 
The other with Whitelabs Saison II


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/12/13)

hi helles,

what temp are you going to ferment the saison 2 batch at?


----------



## mje1980 (7/12/13)

Franco Belgian pils

92% dingemans pils
8% bb pils ( ran out of dingemans! )

Triskel 60
Triskel 30
Triskel hopstand

57-10, 62-45, 72-15

White labs 830

1.045
33 IBU


----------



## jyo (7/12/13)

Looking forward to trying this Belle Saison yeast. I'm thinking of fermenting one cube with Belle and the other Belgian Ardennes.

*Saison December 2013*
Saison

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.030
Total Hops (g): 85.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.004 (°P): 1.0
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 5.1 (EBC): 10.0
Bitterness (IBU): 26.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
9.500 kg Wey Pilsner (94.72%)
0.240 kg Acidulated Malt (2.39%)
0.150 kg Melanoidin (1.5%)
0.140 kg Carabohemian (1.4%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (1 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
25.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 24°C with Danstar Belle Saison


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate[/b*


----------



## mje1980 (7/12/13)

Don't stand too close, it'll eat you!


----------



## jyo (7/12/13)

Everyone's saying this is a beast of a yeast! I'm going to pitch it at 18' and let it rise to 24' and hold it there and see how it turns out.


----------



## mje1980 (8/12/13)

Cool mate. I've tried a few saison and farmhouse yeast' lately and I pitch them at low to mid 20's, then after 24 hours send them to 30c. I prefer fruity esters to spicy pepper though. You definately still get the spicy pepper just not a lot. Belle saison throws a lot of pepper IMHO, but I found it to be a great yeast. After a few weeks in the keg it'll smooth out a bit so if it's too full on straight up, give it two weeks in the keg.


----------



## jyo (8/12/13)

Cheers, mate. I've used both the wyeast French and Belgian Saison yeasts a few times, with the French being my favourite. I like the description of this belle yeast, as it seems to be more like the French. Awesome stuff.

I might ferment the first one at 24' and let the second climb to 30' and compare.

Cheers.


----------



## Helles (8/12/13)

Pratty1 said:


> hi helles,
> 
> what temp are you going to ferment the saison 2 batch at?


Staring it low at 16 slowly stepping up 1-2 degrees a day to about 24


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/13)

After my success with a 30 minute (boil) ESB I'm doing a variation to check out the various flavours. The malty and hoppy freshness is amazing, but as the first batch was quite strong into the ESB territory I'm scaling it back to around Timothy Taylor Landlord strength, and in fact doing a TTL tribute with Wyeast 1469.

I've lent my spare esky / mashtun to somebody so this time I'm simply running two BIAB brews back to back, doughed in at 2 pm. As I'm only doing a partial cleanup between brews and just doing 30 min boils, shouldn't take all that long. I can prepare Strike water and do ramp ups quickly with my over the side immersion heater as backup:


*Thirty Minute Best Bitter*
Special/Best/Premium Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.300
Total Hops (g): 75.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 7.4 (EBC): 14.6
Bitterness (IBU): 25.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 30

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.100 kg Maris Otter Malt (95.35%)
0.200 kg Crystal 60 (4.65%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Bobek Pellet (5.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
4.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/13)

4.40 Mexican time. First one was doughed in at 2.00 exactly, and is now cubed. Second one doughed in about five minutes ago and mashing happily.
You don't get much time to sit down doing this stuff.


----------



## yum beer (9/12/13)

Cooling now, waiting to pitch yeast later tonight.
Slighlty over on SG, slightly under on volume, still sorting out new mash tun.
Didn't help when the gas bottle caught on fire....thank **** for having a fire extinguisher handy.....need a new gas hose/reg for xmas, good excuse to step up to an adjustable pressure..hehe

Finished boil in 2 pots all style, 1 on garage cooker and 1 on the kitchen stove.


*Tailgunner Ale* (English Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.37 %
Colour (SRM): 11.2 (EBC): 22.0
Bitterness (IBU): 31.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

63.86% Marris Otter
6.39% Muscavado Light
6.39% Dextrose
6.39% Maltodextrin
5.78% Crystal Light
5.78% Crystal Pale
5.43% Wheat Malt

1.1 g/L Challenger (8% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Fuggles (5% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 17°C with WLP013 - London Ale


----------



## fletcher (9/12/13)

made a few recently, many about to be taste-tested and ready. pretty excited for this one.

Hadden IPA
20L (no-chill and bottled)

80% Pale Malt
15% Munich
5% Crystal 60
1.067 - 1.013/4

Warrior @ 60 /60 IBU
Centennial @ 20 /20 IBU
Whirlfloc @ 15
Yeast Nutrient @ 15
Cascade @ 1 /1 IBU
Citra @ 1 /2 IBU
3g/L Citra dry hop for 4 days

mashed at 67 /80
mash out at 78 /10
boiled for 90

2 x us-05 packs at 17C, cold crashed at 2C

lots of hops because due to no-chill and bottling, every time i open a bottle 3 weeks later, the strong hoppy kick and 'bitey'-ness i love about big american IPAs isn't there in the way i'd like. doing this as a test to see how it fares. tasted big and bold at bottling.

EDIT: tasted it after 1 week in the bottle and it's amazing. not as face melting as if from a keg, but still pretty sexy. will be even sexier in a week


----------



## fletcher (10/12/13)

another one is a split batch of german wheat with newtownclown:

zeit!weizen german wheat
20L (no-chill and bottled)

65% german wheat
30% premium pils
5% munich
1.044 - 1.010

hallertau @ 60 /12.5 IBU
whirlfloc @ 15
yeast nutrient @ 15

mashed at 67 /60
boiled for 60

a big slurry of weihenstephan weizen (wyeast #3068). a little too much but meh.
fermented at 17C

just bottled this baby last night.


----------



## sponge (10/12/13)

Looking at getting this down fairly soon for a summer quaffer, and to help build up a bit of a starter for a bigger APA

US Wheat

50% Wheat
50% pils

22IBUs amarillo @ cube (20min)

1.045
Wy1217


----------



## Kingy (10/12/13)

Budget saison for my first saison then I'll do a more expensive one to put on the yeast cake. How long do you guys age before you drink this style of beer?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/13)

long enough for the keg to get to serving temperature.


----------



## Kingy (10/12/13)

Sweet so saison is great to be consumed young like a wheat?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/13)

In my opinion yeah. If fresh wheats suit your taste you'll probably agree :icon_cheers:


----------



## vykuza (10/12/13)

yum beer said:


> Didn't help when the gas bottle caught on fire....thank **** for having a fire extinguisher handy.....need a new gas hose/reg for xmas, good excuse to step up to an adjustable pressure..hehe


Hey mate, please don't use it again until you get a new reg. A mate of mine got new shins grafted on after a bottle decided to turn into it's own jet burner when he was happily BBQing some snags (luckily it didn't just go boom).


----------



## krausenhaus (12/12/13)

Continuing with experimentation of adding majority of flavour hops at 80°C hopstand/whirlpool.
Pacific-ale-ish summer quencher. Dry hop addition will be done in 2 x 3-day lots. 

*Galaxy Wheat*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.000
Total Hops (g): 350.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 27.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (50%)
4.000 kg Wheat Malt (40%)
0.500 kg Carahell (5%)
0.500 kg Rice Hulls (5%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (14.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
50.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
120.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (2.6 g/L)
160.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (3.5 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/12/13)

*India Pale Ale - Sea's of Gold*
OG - 1.070
ABV - 7%
IBU - 71
EBC - 12
Eff - 80%
Vol - 21Lt

*Grain Bill*
Premium Pilsner (Wey) 5.65kg - 95%
Carahell (Wey) 350g - 5%

*Hop Schedule*
Magnum (AA%13) 28g @ 60mins - 30Ibu

7C's (AA%8.5) 60g @ 20mins - 26Ibu
7C's (AA%8.5) 60g @ 10mins - 15Ibu

Dry Hopping in Secondary - 7C's 84g for 5 days

*Yeast*
Wyeast American Ale II - 1.2lt starter
1min of pure oxygen before picthing

*Water - *Pale Ale Profile - Brun Water
14g - Calcium Sulphate - CaSO4
5g - Magnesium Sulphare - MgSO4
1.5g - Calcium Chloride - CaCl2
2g - Chalk - CaCO3

Sulphate to Chloride Ratio - SO4/Cl = 5.4

Planning to mash at 67c for 60mins, this should have a FG of 1.018 which should leave a bit of body, combined with the Abv % should balance alright.


----------



## sponge (13/12/13)

sponge said:


> Looking at getting this down fairly soon for a summer quaffer, and to help build up a bit of a starter for a bigger APA
> 
> US Wheat
> 
> ...


I ended up holding off on the above and will brew that tomorrow instead. I'll probably replace the amarillo for galaxy as well as one of my mates wanted me to brew a pacific ale style beer for him.

Tonight I'll try out a smash with a 30min boil and mash.

97% MO
3% heritage xtal

1.042
27IBUs styrians @ cube

1469


----------



## mje1980 (13/12/13)

Let us know how the 30 boil n mash go sponge.


----------



## sponge (13/12/13)

If it turns out alright, I think I'll end up cubing it and bringing it with me to the next fest at Gino's so everyone can give it a sample and critique.

EDIT: Missed a couple of words..


----------



## spryzie (13/12/13)

Using up all my left over malt for one big final brew for the year. We'll see how we go with the efficiency with so much grain in such a small pot...

Big Stout

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 12.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.290
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.099 (°P): 23.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.022 (°P): 5.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 10.09 %
Colour (SRM): 49.6 (EBC): 97.6
Bitterness (IBU): 85.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (66.16%)
0.380 kg Munich I (7.18%)
0.350 kg Raw Sugar (6.62%)
0.306 kg Roasted Barley (5.78%)
0.208 kg Flaked Barley (3.93%)
0.182 kg Chocolate (3.44%)
0.160 kg Wheat Malt (3.02%)
0.104 kg Crystal 60 (1.97%)
0.100 kg Crystal 120 (1.89%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (9.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (4.2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Multi step Infusion 55/5, 60/60, 70/60, 76/5.
Fermented at 20°C with Safale S-04


----------



## soundawake (13/12/13)

Using up the last of the hops I have in my freezer. 

*Grevillea Pale Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 5.9 (EBC): 11.7
Bitterness (IBU): 34.3 (Average)

70.18% Pale Ale Malt
19.3% Munich I
5.26% Carapils (Dextrine)
5.26% Wheat Malt

0.7 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Amarillo (8.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 80 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with BRY97

Notes: BB Ale malt, BB wheat malt. Weyermann Carapils.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## sponge (14/12/13)

sponge said:


> Tonight I'll try out a smash with a 30min boil and mash.
> 
> 97% MO
> 3% heritage xtal
> ...



Ended up changing the recipe slightly to

95/5 MO/heritage xtal

1.040
26IBUs styrians @ fwh & cube

1469

Mashed in at 6pm, cubed by 8pm. I will admit, I did a 67/72 30/10 mash schedule, so wasn't completely 30min mash and boil but still makes for a real quick brew day. If it all turns out a-okay I think I'll be trying the short mash and boil technique for some styles if I'm a little time poor.

Now, onto a Pacific ale inspired brew once I chow down on some brekky..

50/50 pils/wheat

1.043

23IBUs galaxy @ cube

1272


----------



## mje1980 (14/12/13)

Getting in quick before you get sent back to renmark??


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/12/13)

mashing a double batch of rice lager today

8kg BB pale malt
2Kg rice

90g hallertau aroma at 20mins


----------



## indica86 (14/12/13)

Pratty1 said:


> What kind of rice is that?


Nasi Goreng


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/12/13)

Pratty1 said:


> What kind of rice is that?


white


----------



## Thefatdoghead (14/12/13)

Going to brew this to harvest the yeast for Heady Topper clone.


Apollo is Waimea
10-A American Pale Ale
Author: Gav

Size: 45.0 L @ 20 °C
Efficiency: 76.03%
Attenuation: 76%
Calories: 165.75 kcal per 12.0 fl oz

Original Gravity: 1.050 (1.045 - 1.060)
Terminal Gravity: 1.012 (1.010 - 1.015)
Color: 11.24 (5.0 - 14.0)
Alcohol: 4.97% (4.5% - 6.0%)
Bitterness: 36.6 (30.0 - 45.0)

Ingredients:
4 kg (40.0%) Maris Otter Malt - added during mash
4 kg (40.0%) Ale Malt - added during mash
1 kg (10.0%) Munich TYPE I - added during mash
.5 kg (5.0%) Rye Malt - added during mash
.5 kg (5.0%) Victory® Malt - added during mash
20 g (5.7%) Apollo (17.0%) - added during boil, boiled 20 m
20 g (5.7%) Apollo (17.0%) - added during boil, boiled 15 m
20 g (5.7%) Apollo (17.0%) - added during boil, boiled 10 m
50 g (14.3%) Apollo (17.0%) - added during boil, boiled 5 m
50 g (14.3%) Apollo (17.0%) - added during boil
90 g (25.7%) Riwaka (5.5%) - added during boil
0.0 ea WYeast 1272 American Ale II™
100 g (28.6%) Apollo (17.0%) - added dry to secondary fermenter

Heady Topper


Heady Topper
14-C Imperial IPA
Author: The Alchemist

Size: 45.0 L @ 20 °C
Efficiency: 70.7%
Attenuation: 83.8%
Calories: 244.25 kcal per 12.0 fl oz

Original Gravity: 1.074 (1.075 - 1.090)
Terminal Gravity: 1.012 (1.010 - 1.020)
Color: 7.6 (8.0 - 15.0)
Alcohol: 8.17% (7.5% - 10.0%)
Bitterness: 52.6 (60.0 - 120.0)

Ingredients:
14.02 kg (91.2%) Pearl Pale Ale Malt - added during mash
0.27 kg (1.8%) Belgian Caravienne - added during mash
1.08 kg (7.0%) Corn Sugar - added during mash
101.1 g (12.5%) Simcoe® (13.0%) - added during boil, boiled 30 m
67.4 g (8.3%) Cascade (6.8%) - added during boil
67.4 g (8.3%) Apollo (17.0%) - added during boil
67.4 g (8.3%) Simcoe® (13.0%) - added during boil
67.4 g (8.3%) Centennial (10.5%) - added during boil
67.4 g (8.3%) Simcoe® (13.0%) - added during boil
67.4 g (8.3%) Columbus (15.0%) - added during boil
67.4 g (8.3%) Chinook (11.8%) - added dry to primary fermenter
67.4 g (8.3%) Simcoe® (13.0%) - added dry to primary fermenter
84.25 g (10.4%) Centennial (10.5%) - added dry to secondary fermenter
84.25 g (10.4%) Simcoe® (13.0%) - added dry to secondary fermenter
0.0 ea WYeast 1056 American Ale™ (ill use 1272)


----------



## krausenhaus (15/12/13)

Up at 6am on a Sunday to brew this in order to escape the brunt of the 41°C day..

IPA with majority of hops at an 80°C hopstand, so IBU will be higher than calculated

*American IPA*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 12.500
Total Hops (g): 540.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.89 %
Colour (SRM): 7.0 (EBC): 13.8
Bitterness (IBU): 44.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (40%)
5.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (40%)
2.500 kg Munich I (20%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Magnum Pellet (14.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
50.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
50.0 g Citra Pellet (11.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
150.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (3.3 g/L)
150.0 g Citra Pellet (11.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (3.3 g/L)
100.0 g Citra Pellet (11.9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.2 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 63°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jefin (15/12/13)

Nice long brew day yesterday, managed to get a couple of brews and beers down.

Few stuff ups, too busy playing the guitar and drinking :beerbang:

The two years for the flanders cant come quick enough!

*Tangle Dick Red Ale* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 19.5 (EBC): 38.4
Bitterness (IBU): 36.3 (Average)

71.43% Maris Otter Malt
7.14% Rye Malt
7.14% Wheat Malt
4.29% Amber Malt
4.29% Caraaroma
4.29% Crystal 60
1.43% Black Roasted Barley

0.5 g/L Calypso (15.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Cascade (3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (15.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Calypso (15% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (3% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Calypso (15.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Cascade (3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

&

*Flanders Red * (Flanders Red Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.006 (°P): 1.5
Alcohol (ABV): 5.65 %
Colour (SRM): 12.0 (EBC): 23.6
Bitterness (IBU): 13.0 (Average)

40% Vienna
22% Flaked Corn
20% Pilsner
8% Aromatic Malt
4% Caramalt
4% Caramunich I
2% Special-B

0.4 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 3763 Roeselare Ale Blend

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Kingy (15/12/13)

Smoked porter
Est abv 6.5%
Ibu. 45
Mash @67

Ale 60%
Light Munich 15%
Rauch (beach smoked) 15%
Caramunich 4.5%
Choc malt 4.5% 
Black malt 0.2%

45 gms Chinook 60min

40gms. Williamette 15min

Not sure of yeast yet maybe just saf s04.
Or on the yeast cake of my esb.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/13)

Set the brew rig up today, have now set it up for fly sparge. Will be interesting to see if it makes much change to the eff, should definitely cut down the sparge time. Hoping to get 2 brews in, this is the first.

*New Recipe*
Mild

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.900
Total Hops (g): 100.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.028 (°P): 7.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.007 (°P): 1.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 2.75 %
Colour (SRM): 7.4 (EBC): 14.5
Bitterness (IBU): 22.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (86.96%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (7.25%)
0.300 kg Crystal 120 (4.35%)
0.100 kg Chocolate, Pale (1.45%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
50.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Multi step Infusion starts at 52°C for 15 minutes raise to 69°C for 45 Minutes raise to 78°C for 10 minutes then fly sparge.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Mardoo (16/12/13)

Well, I finally got my 2V system together after a few months of gathering bits and pieces and re-purposing things. Feels reeeeeeeaall good. And now I've finished my first brew on it and I"m chuffed. I brewed up 20l of Manticle's Dark Mild, staying pretty strictly to recipe and I am very, very happy. My brother-in-law and father-in-law joined me. Wort tastes good, had a strong starter, ferm control is tight...hell, I might just watch Easy Rider now. Thanks guys for all your help. I'm one step out of the ghetto!


----------



## sponge (16/12/13)

mje1980 said:


> Getting in quick before you get sent back to renmark??



Sure am. I'm out here again this week then heading up to qld over xmas/new years for a couple of weeks this weekend. 

I need to make sure I have plenty of full cubes and kegs for the return...


----------



## indica86 (16/12/13)

Needed to put down something fast, empty fermenter and the kids at home


Recipe: CMG Pale Ale

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l


Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
0.25 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 1 7.7 %
1.50 kg Light Malt Extract (Coopers) (53.0 EBC) Extract 2 46.2 %
1.50 kg Wheat Malt Extract (Coopers) (65.0 EBC) Extract 3 46.2 %
10.00 g Cascade [6.70 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 4 5.6 IBUs
10.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 5.8 IBUs
10.00 g Cascade [6.70 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 4.4 IBUs
10.00 g Galaxy [14.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 9.3 IBUs
10.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 8 4.6 IBUs
10.00 g Cascade [6.70 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 1.4 IBUs
10.00 g Galaxy [14.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 3.1 IBUs
10.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 1.5 IBUs
10.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 Hop 12 0.8 IBUs
8.00 g Galaxy [14.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 Hop 13 1.2 IBUs
7.00 g Cascade [6.70 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 Hop 14 0.5 IBUs
1.0 pkg BRY-97 (Lallemand #) Yeast 15 -


----------



## mje1980 (17/12/13)

Another saison. I've done one with belle saison, one with 3725, one with 3711 and this will get 3724 Belgian saison. I like saison haha.

87.1% BB pale
12.9% malted wheat

Triskel hops 60
Calypso 10

3724

1.044
22 IBU


----------



## Byran (17/12/13)

Byran said:


> Ok so a while back I made a choc porter and it was just great. .......Anyway I have decided to make the same recipe but will rack the finished beer onto pulped cherries. I think I seen someone call it a black forest porter? Well yeh lets run with that.
> 
> #5287
> This turned out pretty darn good.
> ...


----------



## mckenry (19/12/13)

mckenry said:


> In order to get two beer ready for Xmas. I ended up with three.
> Same grain bill. I no chilled 3x17L cubes. 1 cube got 20g Simcoe at cubing.
> Put 20L into a gerry with Lager yeast 2035, another 20L (with the 17L of simcoe cube hop) into another gerry with ale yeast 1332.
> These are both fermenting at 14°
> ...


This turned out to be a winner. I have tried all 3 beers and they are good. 14° was a sweet spot for both the lager and ale yeast. The D-rest for the lager at 17 finished off the ale ferment as well. Crash chilled both when the lager was ready. The Belgian was fermented at ambient, which was around 18. The lager dropped gravity quicker than the ale at first (as expected, being a bigger pitch and warmer ferment). There is absolutely no fruit or butterscotch in the lager. Clean and crisp. The hop presence in the ale was great too. First time cube hopping and happy with the result. No dry required. Overall, it was a good way to knock out 2 (3 in my case) beers in the same period. Lager was ready sooner than usual as I have always fermented lager at 10°. Wont be from now on.
mckenry


----------



## Kingy (20/12/13)

Triple brew morning with a double hefeweizen and my first saison.


----------



## malt_shovel (21/12/13)

After finally getting a few minutes at a sensible time I got my brew stand knocked up to where I could run a test brew.
Have an imperial vienna / light doppelbock boiling away. Stoked to be out of the kitchen.


----------



## Yob (22/12/13)

Into the FV's today a double batch IPA, side by side comparison.

1070 wort

First batch
50g Mosaic - Cube
100g Amarillo - Cube

Second Batch
50g Amarillo - Cube
100g Ahtanum - Cube

Yeast is some rinsed (50ml clean yeast) Greenbelt into a 2lt starter split between the 2 cubes + 1 pkt BRY-97 Each cube (Rehydrated)

The aim is to do a side by side to see what Ahtanum brings to the table, reading suggests that its similar to Amarillo, so will just have to wait and see now

ed: fermenting low @ 17

:beerbang:


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/12/13)

with just the cube hops what Ibu does that make them?


----------



## Donske (22/12/13)

Cubed a dark mild already, currently mashing a cascade/Marris otter SMaSH, both with 30 minute boils, thinking I might knock out a cube of Belgian pale after this.


----------



## Yob (22/12/13)

Pratty1 said:


> with just the cube hops what Ibu does that make them?


Dunno mate didnt run it through software, but Id be thinking about the 70IBU mark..

er... My New Years Resolution (again) is to do better with notes :lol:

ed: a quick look tells me about 50 IBU from the cube and there was a Magnum Kettle addition to about 20 IBU so pretty close with the thumb


----------



## jyo (26/12/13)

Brewed this the other night-

*Riwaka Hefe*
Weizen/Weissbier

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.400
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 14.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 71
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.000 kg Pilsner (57.69%)
4.000 kg Wheat Malt (38.46%)
0.200 kg Acidulated Malt (1.92%)
0.200 kg Melanoidin (1.92%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Riwaka (D Saaz) Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Riwaka (D Saaz) Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 17°C with Safbrew WB-06


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

*Planning on doing a blonde-  *

4.500 kg Barrett Burston Ale (88.41%)
0.400 kg Wheat Malt (7.86%)
0.100 kg Melanoidin (1.96%)
0.090 kg Acidulated Malt (1.77%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
10.0 g Riwaka (D Saaz) Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Aroma) (0.4 g/L)

OG- 1048
FG- 1012

4.72%
Belgian Ardennes @ 19' (If I can fire up the smack pack, if not, I will throw some Notto at it and ferment at 16')


----------



## malt_shovel (29/12/13)

Last nights effort was an American IPA

ECU malt with home made crystal and some carahell to 1.061. Super Galena at 60 then equal amounts of Bravo Chinook and Columbus from 5mins through to whirlpool for a big earthy piney danky IPA. At least thats the plan. Four packs of BRY-97 (still not 100% sure about this yeast. Any problems with this brew and I will give up on it) and some dry hopping around 4g/l shout give a hoppy brew.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/12/13)

Four packs of BRY-97.[/quote]

4 packets ......whoah!


----------



## jyo (29/12/13)

I'm guessing it's a double batch, mate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/12/13)

malt_shovel said:


> Last nights effort was an American IPA
> ECU malt with home made crystal and some carahell to 1.061. Super Galena at 60 then equal amounts of Bravo Chinook and Columbus from 5mins through to whirlpool for a big earthy piney danky IPA. At least thats the plan. Four packs of BRY-97 (still not 100% sure about this yeast. Any problems with this brew and I will give up on it) and some dry hopping around 4g/l shout give a hoppy brew.


One thing I've got from bry-97 is reduced bitterness and general hop character compared to us-05. Next time I use it in a hoppy beer I think I'll run it a bit cooler to see if that helps.


----------



## malt_shovel (29/12/13)

jyo said:


> I'm guessing it's a double batch, mate.


Nope about 17 Litres. I have had a couple of poor performances from BRY-97 to date (massive haze, poor attenuation) that I think the sachets i have are not in good shape. Short of making a starter, I figured I would throw what supplies i have at this last beer. If it still struggles, I will go back to liquid yeasts with starters. Not too worried about that, I love liquid yeast, just hopping BRY-97 would be a good APA / IPA yeast to have handy with minimal effort. 1272 is still my favorite US style yeast.


----------



## malt_shovel (29/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> One thing I've got from bry-97 is reduced bitterness and general hop character compared to us-05. Next time I use it in a hoppy beer I think I'll run it a bit cooler to see if that helps.


Thanks for that. I have it sitting at around 17 degrees at the moment. Fingers crossed it doesn't strip too much hop character.


----------



## malt_shovel (29/12/13)

jyo said:


> I'm guessing it's a double batch, mate.


By the way, that Blonde with the Ardennes yeast looks very tasty. Did the yeast kick into life?


----------



## jyo (29/12/13)

malt_shovel said:


> By the way, that Blonde with the Ardennes yeast looks very tasty. Did the yeast kick into life?


Cheers, though I haven't brewed it yet, mate. Next few days I will get to that one. I might go and smack it now.

I am kegging an APA with BRY 97 tonight. It was a double batch and the first keg is not drinking up to my expectations. If this one is not much chop, I will be heading back to old reliable US05 and 1272.


----------



## malt_shovel (29/12/13)

jyo said:


> I might go and smack it now.
> 
> I am kegging an APA with BRY 97 tonight. It was a double batch and the first keg is not drinking up to my expectations. If this one is not much chop, I will heading back to old reliable US05 and 1272.


Just smacked a 1469. Its a tad old so will fire up a starter in the next day or so. Sounds like you are not completely sold on BRY-97 either. I want it to work sooo much, but I think I am heading back to US-05 and 1272 as well.


----------



## malt_shovel (29/12/13)

Yob said:


> Into the FV's today a double batch IPA, side by side comparison.
> 
> 1070 wort
> 
> ...


I have a half kilo of Ahtanum waiting for an experimental brew. I thought it was more like Cascade than anything else, so really keen to hear how your brew pans out.

I was planning a 95% pale, 5% light crystal with all Ahtanum late (maybe a super alpha early for the IBUs). Anyone else a fan of Ahtanum? Any commercial beers that feature it?

Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/12/13)

Brewdog use ahtanum but with a few others for the 5 am saint amber ale.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (31/12/13)

German Pils - triple decoction ........ FTW

38L batch
8.5kg Wey Pils
0.2 kg Acid Malt

55c, 63c,72c, 78c mashout

Magnum 25g @ 60 mins
Saaz 100g @ 5 mins

IBU 32 ish
No chill

1 keg - Danish lager 2042
1 keg - Mangrove Jacks Bohemian Lager (never tried it)

Ferment at 6C ramping to 10C over the next few days

Cheers
BBB


----------



## manticle (24/10/14)

Altbier this weekend.
50% of base will be dingemans pils (no wey) and the other 50 an even split of wey munich and vienna. Touch of biscuit, aromatic and choc for colour. Couple of decoctions. Spalter at 60 and 10 to around 45-50 ibu. 1007 yeast at 14.


----------



## manticle (24/10/14)

Woops wrong thread. (Or right thread, wrong year).


----------

